# Latest Hardware Prices & Quotes..!!



## suave_guy (Dec 12, 2004)

Hello forum users,

I've seen lots of threads and posts where users keep asking for latest hardware prices and quotes according to their specifications and requirements....

So, for their convenience and keeping the need for a clean and well maintained forum in mind, i've decided to start a new thread for the above mentioned topic..

Here, users can feel free to ask for latest prices of the hardware(s) or peripheral(s) they are looking for, fitting their needs and requirements..

I hope this thread will serve its purpose....

ENjoy


----------



## Geforce (Dec 13, 2004)

Here goes Latest AMD 64-bit prices from Nehru Place (New Delhi)

 AMD ATHLON 64 2800+ Rs 6500.
 AMD ATHLON 64 3000+ Rs 7500.

as on 9 Dec 2004


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 13, 2004)

here goes the grafix cards.....

geforce FX 5600 256MB (AGP) - 5500
geforce FX 5700 256MB (AGP) - 7500
Geforce  FX 5700 Ultra 256MB - 12000
ATI radeon 9600SE 128MB  - 8500 
ATI RAdeon 9600 Pro 256MB - 12500
ATI Radeon 9800 SE 256MB - 12500
Geforce FX 5950 ultra 256MB - 17500
Geforce 6600 256MB (PCI-Ex) - 9500
Geforce 6600 Ultra 256MB (PCI-Ex) - 13500
Geforce 6800 ultra 256MB (PCI-Ex) - 18500
Geforce 6800Pro 256MB (PCI -EX) - 25500

Rates r of nehru place,delhi as on 11/12/2004  
As u can see almost all the above r of 256MB versions...wellll
u can say i have developed 256MB fetish!!!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 13, 2004)

*grinning_devil:*


> Geforce 6800Pro 256MB (PCI -EX) - 25500


wat?????u got the price of a card not yet launched?
Did u mean 6800GT instead?

sme1 ask me the prices in kerala n i can surely  help......
for a start,

AMD64 3200+:11k
Gigabyte Radeon 9600PRO:8K


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 13, 2004)

...ooooops ...i goofed up a bit

its 6800gt nd not 6800pro!!!

thanx a TON nitrogen!


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 13, 2004)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> thanx a TON nitrogen!



oops that just makes me question 

HOW MUCH DOES A TON OF LIQUID NITROGEN COST ??

hope nitrogen is hardware and prices of hardware parts is allowed in this thread


----------



## pa_ajaykumar (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello Devil,
                 Where in Nehru place did you get a quotation of 18,500 for the GeForce 6800 Ultra.  I cheapest 6800 Ultra card i know is from XFX and that costs 32,500. Even the GT version costs 24,900. I got this card this in November. The Plain 6800 costs around 17,000. I think you got the model names wrong dude....


----------



## TheGuru (Dec 13, 2004)

> Geforce 6800 ultra 256MB (PCI-Ex) - 18500
> Geforce 6800Pro 256MB (PCI -EX) - 25500



Man!!! I must be dreaming....


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 13, 2004)

*Hmmm*

Hmmm.. Nehru Place is the place for Delhi ppl ..

The Cost Calculator is a cool thingy they got ..


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 14, 2004)

> thanx a TON nitrogen!


any time pal.......    



> oops that just makes me question
> HOW MUCH DOES A TON OF LIQUID NITROGEN COST ??


its very cheap actually....u will get 3-5L for a single $....but the dewar to keep it & all the safety measures to handle it amounts to a good sum....  




> Quote:
> Geforce 6800 ultra 256MB (PCI-Ex) - 18500
> Geforce 6800Pro 256MB (PCI -EX) - 25500
> 
> Man!!! I must be dreaming....


GT:26K
Ultra:35K
over here.......


----------



## wise (Dec 15, 2004)

Since you ask it Saurabh, the price of a ton (1000Kg) of liquid Nitrogen is less than what we pay for about 10 Gms of Silicon. Present price for Dec.2004 is Rs. 4350 per 1000 Kg. Interested?


----------



## suave_guy (Dec 15, 2004)

any idea about the price of Sony Ericsson S700i ??


----------



## theraven (Dec 15, 2004)

29k approx @alpha mumbai
without bill and warranty
the last time i checked that is
the slider phone right?
i get confused sometimes


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 16, 2004)

Also I think it would be ideal if you guys post also the location where you are getting these prices from. 

A format something like this : 

LOCATION : <LOCATION_NAME> 

DATE: <AS ON WHICH DATE>

PRODUCT: <PRODUCT NAME>  PRICE


----------



## techno tublai (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello everyone. I am from Kolkata and I intend to visit Delhi on the new years day thats 1st January of course. I would like to buy a decent AGP card from Delhi. My budget is Rs. 10000. Can any one suggest something? Please also tell me where I should buy it from, specifically shop etc.


----------



## geek (Dec 20, 2004)

In your budget u can go in for the radeon 9600 pro. Visit nehru place and hunt for the best price.


----------



## techno tublai (Dec 21, 2004)

Will I get a 256 mb radeon 9600xt for my budget?
And what about the shops?


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 21, 2004)

Dude...since you have a 10k budget who dont you go for the Raedon 9800 non-pro ? It will def come within ur budget plus its a better card than the 9600 series. It starts around 8.5K which will def be a good buy. Also dont be fooled by the 256 MB memory. The 9800 128MB is better than the 9600 256 MB.


----------



## darklord (Dec 21, 2004)

Where do you get ATI Radeon 9800 non Pro? is it available?
 i dont think so.
If it is,please do correct me.


----------



## wolfvroger (Dec 21, 2004)

techno tublai said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. I am from Kolkata and I intend to visit Delhi on the new years day thats 1st January of course. I would like to buy a decent AGP card from Delhi. My budget is Rs. 10000. Can any one suggest something? Please also tell me where I should buy it from, specifically shop etc.


dude, with ur budget u can go for 9600xt or 9800 no pro. don't go nvidia cards coz they lack good shader performance. 9600xt wud be a gud deal!


----------



## techno tublai (Dec 22, 2004)

I was also definitely thinking of the radeon 9800 series and my budget is now 14K. But please tell me the facts about warranty. As I live in Kolkata if any thing goes wrong I cant afford to travel all the way to Delhi. Also any decent PCI-Express cards for 10k?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Dec 23, 2004)

*RAM.....*

ok this is the right place for asking price-
i want to know prices of---
1. Kingston 512MB DDR SD(400)
2. Transcend .....(same)......
3. Hynix.....(same).....


----------



## techno tublai (Dec 23, 2004)

to "rahul_becks23"
please visit the nehruplaceithub. Ypou can get all u need. They are saying Kingston 512@400 mhz to be 4100. I doubt. Transcend may be 5500. But it is a really good ram I might say.


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 23, 2004)

darklord said:
			
		

> Where do you get ATI Radeon 9800 non Pro? is it available?
> i dont think so.
> If it is,please do correct me.



Errr...I hope ur sincierely just chiding me....cos when I said non Pro I mean the 9800 and the 9800 LE....like this one...

*www.newegg.com/app/ViewProduct.asp?submit=property&DEPA=1


----------



## [poWer] (Dec 24, 2004)

What's the cost of 5800 ultra or 5700 ultra only 128mb and 5900Xt with 128 Mb only. plz don't 4get 2 specify the company as well. I wud prefer Gainward.


----------



## daumaster (Dec 26, 2004)

When are 17" TFT Monitors prices going to fall in India ? By TFT monitors, I mean LCD monitors with response time of 8 to 12 ms and having both d Sub and DVI inputs.


----------



## boeing_737 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi all,
What about the prices of these.?
Athlon XP 2800+ barton
Athlon XP 3200+ barton
Athlon XP 3000+ barton

Corsair Value 512 MB 400 MHz

40 GB 7.2K rpm HDD
80 GB 7.2K rpm HDD


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 30, 2004)

Prices in Bangalore : 

40 GB 7.2K rpm HDD - 2325 
80 GB 7.2K rpm HDD - 2725 PATA, 3600 SATA

Corsair Value 512 MB 400 MHz - 4500

The Athlon 3200+ is 6500 dunno about the other 2.


----------



## Thor (Dec 30, 2004)

Techtree does it to,in style.
*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/showstory.jsp?storyid=56586&s=cpn


----------



## shriekers (Dec 31, 2004)

I was interested in changing my processor and motherboard

Is the intel 925 available if yes then what's the cost otherwise is there any chipset for it worth buying with the cost

what's the cost of ddr2 RAM

What's the cost of the ATi Radeon X800 PE or XT or X700XT

Suitable processor for mother board

BTW which is the best AMD processor in the market now

One more thing i don't want to start a ATi vs Nvidia War Here but if i'm buying a system like this i would'nt want to upgrade in the near future so which gfx would someone recommend

Ati deos not support shader model 3.0 but i heard that a new model supporting it will come out soon, should i shift to Nvidia or stick with ATi


----------



## Geforce (Jan 2, 2005)

WHAT IS THE PRICE OF AMD ATHLON 64 2800+ v  

When a i last went to Nehru place(in New Delhi) it was 6.5k .   

Reading some of the threads .... many mentioned the price as 4.5-4.6k. 

Is it that they have mistaken ATHLON 64 2800+ 's price with ATHLON XP 2800+ 's price or i am wrong ??

I wish I am wrong ??  

If this is so then can somebody please throw light on the price of AMD Athlon 64 3000+.


----------



## there_is_no_spoon (Jan 5, 2005)

in mumbai amd 64 3000+ costs 7.7 - 8 k.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jan 6, 2005)

AMD Athlon64 3000+ Rs 7.5-8.0k
                     3200+ Rs 12-12.5K(Me got it reduced to 11.5 wen i finally got the system.......    )

Remember that these prices r fallin rapidly with each passing day.....


----------



## Geforce (Jan 7, 2005)

tere_is_no_spoon said:
			
		

> in mumbai amd 64 3000+ costs 7.7 - 8 k.



Well prices are a little higher in Mumbai.

 AMD ATHLON 64 3000+ costed 7.5k way back (around a month ago) in Delhi.  

It must be a little cheaper now.


----------



## KHUBBU (Jan 9, 2005)

DVD ROM Drive prices ( Varanasi):

BenQ 16x50x 1750/- + 50/- for black
Sony 1900/-
Samsung 1750/- (available only on demand)

CD-R:

Techcom 52x 700 Mb/ 80 min 8/- per cd.


----------



## [poWer] (Jan 9, 2005)

hey what's the price of a 6600GT AGP version. Gimme the price of XFX and GAINWARD. And do tell me the price of the golden sample version of 6800nonUltra from GAINWARD

ALSO tell me if 6800nonUltra wud b better than 6600GT or not.


----------



## DKant (Jan 9, 2005)

I remember someone (grinning_devil?) saying that he got the 6600GT for 9K in Delhi. Don't know the brand.

And the 6800nU is way better than a 6600GT _any_day. But it would cost around 17-18K.


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey what's this! The posts in the forum says that the GeForce FX5200 costs around 3K but this month's diGit says it is around 4-5Ks. Help me with this. Also if you can give me the rpices in Delhi more the better. I am looking to purchase this card or if my budget allows then a FX5700.


----------



## terror x (Jan 10, 2005)

Can anyone please give me the latest price of Geforce Fx5900xt


----------



## Delpiero (Jan 10, 2005)

5900 XT - RS 13.5k(Gainward)
5950 ULTRA - RS 26K


----------



## [poWer] (Jan 14, 2005)

XFX 6600GT agp version costs 10K here in mumbai. it's core clock is soaring 500Mhz and 128mb GDDR3 takes off the memory section along with a 128-bit asynchronous channel memory controller. memory bandwith altough low but the speed of RAM is 1000Mhz (100mhz slower than PCI-e version). good choice 4 those building pcs around nforce3 based mobos.


----------



## sunmysore (Jan 15, 2005)

[poWer said:
			
		

> ]XFX 6600GT agp version costs 10K here in mumbai. it's core clock is soaring 500Mhz and 128mb GDDR3 takes off the memory section along with a 128-bit asynchronous channel memory controller. memory bandwith altough low but the speed of RAM is 1000Mhz (100mhz slower than PCI-e version). good choice 4 those building pcs around nforce3 based mobos.



so cheap????? last time i asked, it was like...14K

BTW the speed of memory in PCIe 1000MHz, AGP is 900MHz


----------



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 16, 2005)

> XFX 6600GT agp version costs 10K here in mumbai. it's core clock is soaring 500Mhz and 128mb GDDR3 takes off the memory section along with a 128-bit asynchronous channel memory controller.  good choice 4 those building pcs around nforce3 based mobos.



Wtf 6600GT for 10K only please tell me the shop where you got tht quote from???     

The best price i can get in Delhi (Nehru Place is 12.5K)   


> memory bandwith altough low but the speed of RAM is 1000Mhz (100mhz slower than PCI-e version).



If you have read the reviews of the AGP version you'll see that the AGP one beats the PCI-e one in most of the benchmark tests. So therefore memory bandwidth (clock speed )doesn't make tht much of a diff now does it.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 16, 2005)

*ram prices*

These are some of the ram prices which i found this recent week
check it out they are getting cheaper



256DDR(266MHZ)------>1600Rs
256DDR(400MHZ)------->1800Rs
512DDR(266MHZ)---->2950Rs
512DDR(400MHZ)---->3300Rs
1GB DDR(266MHZ)----->6800Rs
1GB DDR(400MHZ)------>8200Rs


----------



## geekgod (Jan 18, 2005)

can you please give me the lamington road prices of the following hardware?
1)athlon 64 2800+, 3000+, 3200+(socket 754,
2)p4-2.4ghz, 2.6ghz, 2.8ghz(prescott,better if both the ht and non-ht versions),
3)asus k8v, k8v-delx, k8n, k8n E-delx, p4p800-vm, p4r800-vm(radeon 9200 chipset), p4p800-x, p4p800, p5gd1-vm(915g chipset),
4)128, 256 and 512 mb ram sticks(333 and 400mhz),
5)radeon 9200, 9600 non-pro, geforcefx 5200,5600,
6)80 gb hdd(sata), samsung and seagate

well, that's it for now  .i know it's a big list, but plz quote as many prices as you can.

thnx in advance..


----------



## supersaiyan (Jan 19, 2005)

the xfx 6600 in delhi is for 13800 at rashi periherals. to check out the gainward versions call the mediatech guys at 
Mediatech India 
404, Skylark, 
60, Nehru Place, 
New Delhi - 19 
Mob : 9873186855 
Phone : 011-51607666 
Fax : 011-51617167
Contact Person : Mr. Haresh Soni
then new shipment must have arrived so the prices must have fallen down


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 19, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> the xfx 6600 in delhi is for 13800 at rashi periherals. to check out the gainward versions call the mediatech guys at
> Mediatech India
> 404, Skylark,
> 60, Nehru Place,
> ...


Thats probably a 6600GT you are talking about.


----------



## krisjr (Jan 20, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> the xfx 6600 in delhi is for 13800 at rashi periherals. to check out the gainward versions call the mediatech guys at
> Mediatech India
> 404, Skylark,
> 60, Nehru Place,
> ...



hi,
hey could u tel me 128/256sd ram 133/100 mhz module prices in delhi.
tx
regards


----------



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 20, 2005)

Could you give me the number to rashi peripherals as well!!!

Are these retailers good????


----------



## supersaiyan (Jan 20, 2005)

u can go to rptechindia.com for branch numbers for rashi peripherals. 
6600 gt by gainward (mediatech)-info not available right now
6600 non gt by gainward (mediatech)-info not available right now
6600gt xfx rashi -12500 by next shipment
6600 xfx rashi-not available
all the above are agp versions 


for link to rashi branches go to *www.rptechindia.com/rashib2c/htmls/network.asp
ne ways the no is Rashi Peripherals Pvt.Ltd.
312A/314 Mansarovar,
90,Nehru Palace,
New Delhi 110019. 	Mr.Chirag Agarwal 	26448428 26448429 	51619047 	delhi@rptechindia.com
stupid idiots. they first give u the price of 6800 and then after 5 secs they realise that u r talking abt 6600 foooollllll!!!!!
ne ways the prices r quoted as above on 20 jan 2005 4:05 pm delhi.
hope it helps


----------



## supersaiyan (Jan 20, 2005)

yes these retailers are very good
they even sell asus and amd
btw the digit ppl themselves bought the gfx cards from them for last time and this time's reviews.  mediatech are also equally good and also sell ati cards.
i myself own a 5950 gainward.


----------



## cybershastri (Jan 22, 2005)

I currently have Ge-Force 4 MX 440 graphics card on ASUS A7V8X-X motherboard. I want to upgrade my graphics card. Can any one suggest me which graphics card should i purchace. My budget is Rs. 6000. Should I go for nvidia or readon. Please quote the price of the card.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## impetus (Jan 25, 2005)

sunmysore said:
			
		

> AMD Athlon XP 2500+ o'ced to 3200+
> ASUS A7N8X Deluxe
> Coolermaster Aero 7 Lite HSF
> 512MB DDR400 Transcend
> ...



sunmysore-> Dude, where did you get the powersafe 500W supply and transcend mem? Is it available in B'lore? 

Thanks


----------



## spykids_666 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Which card should i Buy*

hey guys, 
             i have a intel 865GBF Motherboard, 200GB HDD, 512 MB 400MHZ RAM, PIV 2.8 HT Processor.
Can anyone please tell me which graphic card i should buy. i dont know anything abt graphic cards. 
My budget is Rs.8000/-

Thank you


----------



## shankha (Jan 25, 2005)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> Hello forum users,
> 
> I've seen lots of threads and posts where users keep asking for latest hardware prices and quotes according to their specifications and requirements....
> 
> ...


hey can u tell me which should be a good performance dual layer dvd writer,how much it may cost and where its avlbl in blore.Thanx a tonne.


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 26, 2005)

can anyone in here temme wht is the price of a intel 915G mobo  + Intel 3ghz proccy

i want this for a friend, he wants to buy it.

and if these prices of that combo is more than 14 k 

then suggest a suitable proccy + mobo for it

INTEL only


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Jan 27, 2005)

Check here for HW prices at Chennai - Richie Street

Chennai Hardware Prices


----------



## geekgod (Jan 28, 2005)

> can you please give me the lamington road prices of the following hardware?
> 1)athlon 64 2800+, 3000+, 3200+(socket 754,
> 2)p4-2.4ghz, 2.6ghz, 2.8ghz(prescott,better if both the ht and non-ht versions),
> 3)asus k8v, k8v-delx, k8n, k8n E-delx, p4p800-vm, p4r800-vm(radeon 9200 chipset), p4p800-x, p4p800, p5gd1-vm(915g chipset),
> ...




DID NO ONE SEE THIS??????????????????????


----------



## tanmay_y (Jan 28, 2005)

How about Geforce 6600 Gt


----------



## aadipa (Jan 28, 2005)

lami rd

AMD 64 3000+ --------------------------------7000
ASUS K8N ------------------------------------- 5500
Club3D 9550 128 MB non pro --------------- 5100
512 MB DDR @ 400MHz Hynix --------------- 3300
160 GB Seagate ------------------------------ 4000
LiteOn DVD-ROM ------------------------------ 1550
Powersafe 400W PSU ------------------------ 1650

Samsung 17" 793MB MagicBright ------------ 7800
AltecLancing ATP3 Speakers ----------------- 3200

HP 1010 ----------------------------------------- 8800

Powersafe 600VA UPS ------------------------ 1900


----------



## borg (Jan 28, 2005)

Rashi peripherals selling XFX 6600Gt for just under 15k  in Bangalore.  Man these guys are totally ripping us off here in Bangalore.


----------



## krisjr (Jan 28, 2005)

*ur true*



			
				borg said:
			
		

> Rashi peripherals selling XFX 6600Gt for just under 15k  in Bangalore.  Man these guys are totally ripping us off here in Bangalore.


hi,
well its true man..blore is one of the most highly taxed place.everything is taxed,especially IT products..the only golden goose which lays golden eggs for India's silicon cityis slowly strangles by the govt here.wat to do.if ur from blore,hav u checkd prices from SP road hardware shops....


----------



## geekgod (Jan 28, 2005)

hey aadipa,thnx for the info man...


----------



## borg (Jan 29, 2005)

I think we Bangaloreans are not supposed to play Doom 3. I called up Texonic instruments, who are the official dealers of Gigabyte Graphics card in bangalore. He quoted a price of Rs. 9500/- pus taxes for a 9600pro . What the hell man????           

The prices here are almost RS. 1000/- to 2000 more than the rest of the country. I am slowly thinking of giving up my plans to buy a graphics card. Who the hell wants to pay such exhorbitant prices for such things???. My PS2 rules. Will take Doom 3 & shove it up Id software's ***


Also please tell me hows chennai?. Is it taxed too. I don't mind going to chennai buying everything & comming back. I think even if I add the travel costs, I will still save some money.


----------



## plasmafire (Jan 30, 2005)

chennaisux to.. prices abt rs500 less


----------



## [flAsh] (Jan 31, 2005)

what's the cost of a ASUS RADEON 9600XT VIVO. Rptech ppl don't sell radeon based asus gfx cards. now what the hell is this????     
can anybody tell me where to contact 4 these cards.


----------



## borg (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah man, I also called them & asked for the Asus 9600 & the guy told me that it hasn't landed in india yet !!!!. Oh my God, in this age of 6800s we still have to wait for the lowly 9600 to arrive. What the hell!!!.

Someone here knows how to make RDX or something????. I'm getting angry thoughts here.


----------



## plasmafire (Jan 31, 2005)

i can help u there

Reclamation of RDX from C-4 Explosives by the Jolly Roger

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RDX can be obtained from C-4 explosives with the use of gasoline. It can be used as a booster explosive for detonators or as a high explosive charge. 
Material Required 

Gasoline 
C-4 explosive 
2 - pint glass jars, wide mouth 
Paper towels 
Stirring rod (glass or wood) 
Water 
Ceramic or glass dish 
Pan 
Heat source 
Teaspoon 
Cup 
Tape 
NOTE: Water, Ceramic or glass dish, pan, & heat source are all optional. The RDX can be air dried instead. 
Procedure: 

Place 1-1/2 teaspoons (15 grams) of C-4 explosive in one of the pint jars. Add 1 cup (240 milliliters) of gasoline. 
NOTE: These quantities can be increased to obtain more RDX. For example, use 2 gallons of gasoline per 1 cup of C-4. 
Knead and stir the C-4 with the rod until the C-4 has broken down into small particles. Allow mixture to stand for 1/2 hour. 

Stir the mixture again until a fine white powder remains on the bottom of the jar. 

Filter the mixture through a paper towel into the other glass jar. Wash the particles collected on the paper towel with 1/2 cup (120 milliliters) of gasoline. Discard the waste liquid. 
Place the RDX particles in a glass or ceramic dish. Set the dish in a pan of hot water, not boiling and dry for a period of 1 hour. 

NOTE: The RDX particles may be air dried for a period of 2 to 3 hours.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R.D.X. 2

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R.D.X., also called cyclonite, or composition C-1 (when mixed with plasticisers) is one of the most valuable of all military explosives. This is because it has more than 150% of the power of T.N.T., and is much easier to detonate. It should not be used alone, since it can be set off by a not-too severe shock. It is less sensitive than mercury fulminate, or nitroglycerine, but it is still too sensitive to be used alone. 
                         NO
                           2
                          |
                          N
                         / \             RDX MOLECULE
                        /   \
                       H C   H C
                      / 2     2
                     /        |
                   O N        N--NO
                    2 \      /     2
                       \    /
                        \  /
                         CH
                           2

R.D.X. can be made by the surprisingly simple method outlined hereafter. It is much easier to make in the home than all other high explosives, with the possible exception of ammonium nitrate. 
     MATERIALS                    EQUIPMENT

     hexamine                     500 ml beaker
       or
     methenamine                  glass stirring rod
     fuel tablets (50 g)
                                  funnel and filter paper
     concentrated
     nitric acid (550 ml)         ice bath container  (plastic bucket)

     distilled water              centigrade thermometer

     table salt                   blue litmus paper

     ice                          ammonium nitrate

Place the beaker in the ice bath, (see section 3.13, steps 3-4) and carefully pour 550 ml of concentrated nitric acid into the beaker. 
When the acid has cooled to below 20 degrees centigrade, add small amounts of the crushed fuel tablets to the beaker. The temperature will rise, and it must be kept below 30 degrees centigrade, or dire consequences could result. Stir the mixture. 
Drop the temperature below zero degrees centigrade, either by adding more ice and salt to the old ice bath, or by creating a new ice bath. Or, ammonium nitrate could be added to the old ice bath, since it becomes cold when it is put in water. Continue stirring the mixture, keeping the temperature below zero degrees centigrade for at least twenty minutes 
Pour the mixture into a litre of crushed ice. Shake and stir the mixture, and allow it to melt. Once it has melted, filter out the crystals, and dispose of the corrosive liquid. 
Place the crystals into one half a litre of boiling distilled water. Filter the crystals, and test them with the blue litmus paper. Repeat steps 4 and 5 until the litmus paper remains blue. This will make the crystals more stable and safe. 
Store the crystals wet until ready for use. Allow them to dry completely using them. R.D.X. is not stable enough to use alone as an explosive. 
Composition C-1 can be made by mixing 88.3% R.D.X. (by weight) with 11.1% mineral oil, and 0.6% lecithin. Kneed these material together in a plastic bag. This is one way to desensitize the explosive. 
H.M.X. is a mixture of T.N.T. and R.D.X.; the ratio is 50/50, by weight. it is not as sensitive, and is almost as powerful as straight R.D.X. 
By adding ammonium nitrate to the crystals of R.D.X. after step 5, it should be possible to desensitize the R.D.X. and increase its power, since ammonium nitrate is very insensitive and powerful. Soduim or potassium nitrate could also be added; a small quantity is sufficient to stabilize the R.D.X. 
R.D.X. detonates at a rate of 8550 meters/second when it is compressed to a density of 1.55 g/cubic cm.


----------



## [flAsh] (Feb 1, 2005)

borg said:
			
		

> Yeah man, I also called them & asked for the Asus 9600 & the guy told me that it hasn't landed in india yet !!!!. Oh my God, in this age of 6800s we still have to wait for the lowly 9600 to arrive. What the hell!!!.
> 
> Someone here knows how to make RDX or something????. I'm getting angry thoughts here.




These ppl r mad. Can u expect a previous generation mainstream card not b available even in metros???   
these s**t just can't do anything expect smiling on u


----------



## plasmafire (Feb 1, 2005)

hey 4 da really angry ones,.. the recipie 4 RDX works..

btw. therezz nothin we can do abt it..so stop rantin n ask a frnd 2 get it fm sing,canada,malasia


----------



## natish (Feb 3, 2005)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> any idea about the price of Sony Ericsson S700i ??



Sony Ericson 700i costs around 17k max


----------



## mamba (Feb 3, 2005)

hey
called up the 2 no.s supersaiyan gave . the rptech guy , gave me another no of some Mr Saini B10 Meghdoot Bulding , NP (mob-9891349134) , 4 amd prices . 
here r the prices was told ( didnt do no bargaining )

Power color  x800xt PCI-E     – 32,500
amd 64 ( 939 ) 3000+  - 8,500
....................  3200+  - 12,500
....................  3500+  - 14,500
asus a8n SLI dx           - 17,600

heard some1 say the asus was 4 somethin around 12k

the mediatech guy said there was some chinese new year goin on ( till 18th feb ) so the gaiward production was stalled n there was no 6800gt in stock . would b available in march begining .


----------



## mamba (Feb 3, 2005)

hey
r there ne ANTEC stores in delhi ?? they dont mention in ne of there ads n when i contacted them through mail , they replid with a silly ' get back 2 u ' msg . 

newayz , how much does a Super LanBoy n a True Power 480 watt cost ??


----------



## [flAsh] (Feb 4, 2005)

can anybody tell  me the price of powercolor radeon 9600XT VIVO???
does 6600GT has VIVO??
which is a better deal??


----------



## mamba (Feb 4, 2005)

me thinkz u should go 4 a 6600gt , VIVO or no VIVO
scored round 8400 in 3dmark 03 , vereas a 9800XT which manages only say , 5500 - 6000  , n v havnt even talked bout the 9600 . even the x600xt (against which itz pitted) , scored round 4300 . (Jan CHIP)

newayz tis ur money , n u the best judge


----------



## Geforce (Feb 4, 2005)

I bought the following...

 AMD ATHLON 64 2800+ 
 w/ MSI K8N Neo Platinum Board (NForce3 250GB Chipset)

 for Rs 13,500/- . these are Nehru Place, Delhi prices

Also

 512 MB DDR400 Kingston for Rs 4,050/-

The motherboard is actually a little expensive as compared to ASUS K8V. but it (ASUS K8V) was not available and the urge to get a new system got the better of me.


----------



## Major-Minor (Feb 5, 2005)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]can anybody tell  me the price of powercolor radeon 9600XT VIVO???
> does 6600GT has VIVO??
> which is a better deal??



The 6600GT is definately a better buy, a much faster card, but it is also costlier by about 3k, here is the rate for the PowerColor Radeon 9600XT 256 MB DDR DVI VIVO --- Rs. 11,900.
About the 6600GT offering VIVO, Check out the first model of the Gigabyte 6600GT series which supports VIVO function, here check this out - *www.giga-byte.com/VGA/Products/Products_NVIDIAGeForce6600GT.htm
Even MSI have a 6600GT model which supports the VIVO function.


----------



## [flAsh] (Feb 5, 2005)

ITS PCI-E and I need a AGP solution, HOW is CLUB 3D XGI Volari V8 ULTRA DUO. my vendor is selling it (it's second hand but doen't looks old from any angle) it has all of its bundle infact even the CLUB 3D sticker. he is selling it in Rs.2500 after a lot of negotiations.


----------



## Major-Minor (Feb 5, 2005)

Forget any thoughts about buying the XGI V8, in today's graphics card industry there are only two companies you can trust for reliability and performance them being ATi and Nvidia. Though the dealer is ready to sell it to you for only 2.5k, I am sure you won't like the performance, technical support will be very hard to come-by, the card's drivers will be very immature and unreliable, plus since it is second hand you won't get a warranty. 

Now coming back to the 6600GT, if you want a AGP solution with VIVO,  you can get the Gainward 6600GT - *www.i-tech.com.au/products/6892_Gainward_6600GT_AGP_6600GT_128Mb_DDRIII.asp

The MSI GeForce 6600GT AGP also has VIVO support. The model number being NX6600GT-VTD128. 

The rates for the 6600GT AGP from XFX have come down btw, the 6600GT AGP now costs about 12.3k, I am unaware as to whether it has VIVO support.


----------



## cybershastri (Feb 5, 2005)

*Graphics Card Prices*

The following are the graphics cards with their prices. (NOTE: Prices are of Mysore).

1) XFX 5700LE 128MB 128-bit : Rs. 5900/-
2) XFX 5700LE 256MB 128-bit : Rs. 7200/-
3) XFX 5700ULTRA 128 MB VIVO : Rs. 13500/-
4) 5500 256MB : Rs. 5900/-
5) FX6600 256MB : Rs. 13500/-

6) ATI Raedon 9200SP 128 MB : Rs. 3600/-
7) 9600 non pro 128MB : Rs. 5500/-
8) 9550 256MB : Rs. 7900/-
9) 9600pro 256 MB : Rs. 10500/-
10) 9600 XT 256MB VIVO : Rs. 16000/-

My budget is around 7k so i am thinking of buying 5700LE 256MB. I would like to go for 9600pro but is simply too colstly in Karnataka. Which graphics card other than 5700LE would you guys suggest for my budget? Also are the prices quoted above reasonable?


----------



## mamba (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Graphics Card Prices*



			
				cybershastri said:
			
		

> The following are the graphics cards with their prices. (NOTE: Prices are of Mysore).
> 
> 1) XFX 5700LE 128MB 128-bit : Rs. 5900/-
> 2) XFX 5700LE 256MB 128-bit : Rs. 7200/-
> ...



bout the prices , u can find those relevant 2 ur region in this sticky

as 4 the best card 4 the buck , check this comparison rite frm the ti 4200 n 9500 to the 6800 ultra n the x800xt PE 
would definately find ur answer here
*graphics.tomshardware.com/graphic/20041004/vga_charts-02.html  8)  8)  8)  8)


----------



## Major-Minor (Feb 5, 2005)

@ Cyber - Yes some of the rates quoted by you are unreasonable.
Firstly the Nvidia Geforce 6600(128Mb) costs about 10.5-11k, the 256MB should not cost anything more than 12k. More importantly the 6600GT (128MB AGP) which is a much better card with core clock frequency 200Mhz higher than the 6600 and the memory clock speeds higher by 200 Mhz / (250Mhz -in case of the XFX Brand ) costs Rs. 12,300.

The rates for the 5700LE and Ultra also seem to be on the higher side, however please avoid them because they suck at Dx 9.0 games.

Here are the rates for the ATi cards -
9600Pro - 7,200 (Gigabyte)
9600Pro - 7,600 ( Club-3D)
9600XT - 9.6-10.2k (Club -3d)
9600XT 256MB VIVO - 11,900 (PowerColor)


----------



## rockyj123 (Feb 6, 2005)

wots the price of ati radeon 9500.. i was gonna go for ati radeon 9600se or fx 5200 128mb.. but the graph show 9500 is better.. wots the price ?


----------



## Major-Minor (Feb 6, 2005)

ATi have stopped production / discontinued the 9500 series, you will be lucky to find any new ones in that series, especially in India.
However if your budget is say between 6-7.5k go for then you have a choice between the 9550 to 9600Pro, the 9600Pro being the best of the lot.
The Gigabyte 9600Pro @ Rs. 7.2k is a good deal.


----------



## [flAsh] (Feb 6, 2005)

Major-Minor said:
			
		

> Forget any thoughts about buying the XGI V8, in today's graphics card industry there are only two companies you can trust for reliability and performance them being ATi and Nvidia. Though the dealer is ready to sell it to you for only 2.5k, I am sure you won't like the performance, technical support will be very hard to come-by, the card's drivers will be very immature and unreliable, plus since it is second hand you won't get a warranty.
> 
> Now coming back to the 6600GT, if you want a AGP solution with VIVO,  you can get the Gainward 6600GT - *www.i-tech.com.au/products/6892_Gainward_6600GT_AGP_6600GT_128Mb_DDRIII.asp
> 
> ...



Certainly U r right but at 2.5K getting a dual gpu card's idea is nice. anyway right now I have it in my PC for trial only. it runs the games nicely with the new version of reactor driver (without any sacrifice in image quality as was the case with earlier drivers). support for FSAA has increased from 4x to 8x (AF supported is now 16x), and it seems finally XGI driver has shown some maturity by giving up "optimizzations" (cheating lke nVidia did back a year). This card has VIVO and gives nice FPS in all games except it makes a lot of noise.


----------



## cybershastri (Feb 7, 2005)

Major-Minor said:
			
		

> @
> Here are the rates for the ATi cards -
> 9600Pro - 7,200 (Gigabyte)
> 9600Pro - 7,600 ( Club-3D)
> ...



Thanks Major-Minor.
Is the 9600Pro 128 MB?? Also whats the difference between Gigabyte card and the Club-3d card?? Why so much of price difference. Also how much warranty they give?


----------



## Major-Minor (Feb 7, 2005)

Yep both the 9600Pro's are 128MB, the difference between Gigabyte and Club-3D, which I am aware of is the memory clock speed, while the Gigabyte has a memory clock speed of _*600Mhz*_, the Club-3D runs @ _*680Mhz*_. The club-3D card comes with a 2-year warranty and I think so does the Gigabyte card.


----------



## borg (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey man, major minor, u have to realise that cyber shastri is from Karnataka. The government here is killing us here with taxes, taxes & more taxes. The prices shastri has quoted are infact cheaper if u ask me. I went searching for a 9600 pro & found nothing for less than Rs. 10k. Man I have almost given up my plans to buy a gfx card. I don't need any gfx shit. I am happy with my PS2. They can take doom 3 & half like 2 & shove it up their ass . I don't care anymore.


----------



## supersaiyan (Feb 7, 2005)

xcuse me borg but u can't really compare a pc and a console. they are totally different things. also technically speaking there is a pc inside a console. 
i got the same 6600 gt vivo support gfx card. it rocksss. btw the gfx cards above the 5700le are pretty good at handling dx9 games. i have a 5950 ultra golden sample and am trying to compare it when overclocked(finally i have learnt how to) with the 6600gt  but the 5700le is totally useless. i would rather recommend an ati if ur budget is limited.


----------



## Major-Minor (Feb 7, 2005)

@borg - You could ask your friend /relative here (Mumbai) to bring the card from here when they visit you (or someone of your friend/relative who regularly comes to Mumbai - would it still be liable to Central Sales Tax / Local State Sales Tax, I don't think so) or ask them to courier it . No need to get all cranky on me buddy, I am just helping out here by letting everyone here the latest hardware rates. I did not mock cybershastri did I?, he asked whether the rates were unreasonable and I answered to that.

@fLash - Hey flash how about posting some screenshots on your XGI, I am eager to see how they come up.


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 8, 2005)

man i m so lucky i stay in Mumbai

atleast we get these things so cheap

man 5700 LE 256 Mb 128 bit one costs abt less than 6k here

tht sums it all


----------



## borg (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey man, major minor, I was not cursing u or anything. Just cursing the system.


----------



## cybershastri (Feb 8, 2005)

Beleive me man I gathered the rates from four hardware shops and all quoted almost the same prices (+or-100Rs.). I know that the prices are higher compared to other states. Obviously one cant go the Mumbai or Chennai just to buy a graphics card. Are the prices any lesser in Bangalore or is it the same case??

As far as buying the graphics card is concerned I have dropped the plan as for now. Will have to be satisfied with MX 440 SE  . Will think of buying it later when the prices drop or when i go to other state due to work. The Karnataka government is horrible


----------



## borg (Feb 8, 2005)

Man, we karnatakans are cursed. First of all nothing is available here. I have been searching all over the place in Bangalore & most of the dealers don't have club 3d. Many haven't even heard of them!!!. The only ones available are Powercolor & Gigabyte & that too very scantily. Most of the models discussed here are not available anywhere. For ex, the 9600 pro 128 MB is nowhere to be seen in bangalore. They only have 256 MB version for Rs. 10k .  what kinda shit is this???


I don't know when the next budget happens man. This karnataka is totally trash when comes to computer products.


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 8, 2005)

dude hook up with some guys in mumbai or chennai and get a graphics card


----------



## cybershastri (Feb 8, 2005)

borg said:
			
		

> Man, we karnatakans are cursed. First of all nothing is available here. I have been searching all over the place in Bangalore & most of the dealers don't have club 3d. Many haven't even heard of them!!!. The only ones available are Powercolor & Gigabyte & that too very scantily. Most of the models discussed here are not available anywhere. For ex, the 9600 pro 128 MB is nowhere to be seen in bangalore. They only have 256 MB version for Rs. 10k .  what kinda **** is this???
> 
> 
> I don't know when the next budget happens man. This karnataka is totally trash when comes to computer products.



How right you are!! I searched the entire town of Mysore and i could not find 9600Pro 128 MB. And 256 MB version costs 10.5k as i had mentioned earlier. Most of the dealers that i asked dont sell ATI brand graphics card and those that do only sell some of the models. Good you pointed out that 9600pro 128MB is not available in Bangalore either. I was planning to go to Bangalore now I have changed my mind. Thanks, you saved my money. Oh God, get me out of this state.


----------



## sivanesan (Feb 9, 2005)

*Is this is config is ok????????*

HI all,
  just thought of building a new sys from my existing mouse, Kybrd, dvd combo and HDD........ i'm going for 

MOBO       Asus A7V400-MX    Rs.2700
Processor  AMD 2200+            Rs.2100
RAM          HYnix 256MB DDR   Rs.1500

i'm not going for separate video and sound card immdly........
how would it be........... 

Regards
Sivanesan


----------



## geek_rohit (Feb 9, 2005)

*Handset Prices*

S.No. Model Price 
1 SONYERICSSON - P910i Rs.39,000 
2 NOKIA 9500 Rs.38,000 
3 MOTOROLA - V3 Razer Rs.33,000 
4 SONYERICSSON - S700i Rs.30,000 
5 SONYERICSSON - P800 Rs.28,000 
6 NOKIA 6630 Rs.27,000 
7 NOKIA 7710 Rs.26,500 
8 NOKIA 7280 Rs.25,000 
9 NOKIA 7600 Rs.23,000 
10 NOKIA 7610 Rs.22,000 
11 NOKIA 6670 Rs.21,500 
12 NOKIA 7200 Rs.20,000 
13 MOTOROLA - A768i Rs.19,900 
14 SAMSUNG - E870 Rs.19,200 
15 SAMSUNG - D410 Rs.19,100 
16 SAMSUNG - E800 Rs.18,100 
17 NOKIA 6230 Rs.16,000 
18 PANASONIC - X70 Rs.15,700 
19 NOKIA 6260 Rs.15,500 
20 SAMSUNG - E700 Rs.15,300 
21 SONYERICSSON - Z600 Rs.15,300 
22 NOKIA 6600 Rs.15,000 
23 SONYERICSSON - K700i Rs.15,000 
24 PANASONIC - X66 Rs.14,700 
25 NOKIA 6170 Rs.14,500 
26 PANASONIC - X300 Rs.14,300 
27 SAMSUNG - E600 Rs.14,100 
28 PANASONIC - X400 Rs.13,600 
29 NOKIA 7260 Rs.13,500 
30 NOKIA 3660 Rs.13,000 
31 MOTOROLA - E398 Rs.12,700 
32 SONYERICSSON - T500i Rs.12,400 
33 PHILIPS - 755 Rs.10,900 
34 NOKIA 6820 Rs.9,900 
35 SAMSUNG - X600 Rs.9,800 
36 SONYERICSSON - T630 Rs.9,800 
37 NOKIA 6220 Rs.9,700 
38 NOKIA N Gage QD Rs.9,600 
39 NOKIA 3220 Rs.9,500 
40 NOKIA 7250i Rs.9,500 
41 SAMSUNG - X460 Rs.9,500 
42 SONYERICSSON - T610 Rs.9,300 
43 PHILIPS - Xenium color Rs.9,200 
44 NOKIA 6610i Rs.9,000 
45 PANASONIC - G51 Rs.8,300 
46 NOKIA 6610 Rs.8,000 
47 PHILIPS - 535 Rs.8,000 
48 MOTOROLA - C650 Rs.7,900 
49 SAMSUNG - X430 Rs.7,700 
50 NOKIA 3200 Rs.7,500 
51 SONYERICSSON - Z200 Rs.7,500 
52 NOKIA 6100 Rs.7,000 
53 PHILIPS - 530 Rs.6,900 
54 SAMSUNG - X100 Rs.6,100 
55 NOKIA 3120 Rs.6,000 
56 SAMSUNG - C110 Rs.6,000 
57 PHILIPS - 355 Rs.5,900 
58 NOKIA 2650 Rs.5,700 
59 SAMSUNG - C100 Rs.5,700 
60 NOKIA 3100 Rs.5,500 
61 PANASONIC - A101 Rs.5,300 
62 SONYERICSSON - J200i Rs.5,300 
63 PANASONIC - A100 Rs.4,900 
64 NOKIA 2600 Rs.4,500 
65 NOKIA 2300 Rs.4,300 
66 PHILIPS - 330 Rs.4,200 
67 NOKIA 1108  Rs.4,000 
68 MOTOROLA - C155 Rs.3,600 
69 SAMSUNG - R220 Rs.3,500 
70 NOKIA 1100 Rs.3,200 
71 NOKIA 3315 Rs.2,900 
72 MOTOROLA - C116 Rs.2,500 


* Prices may vary in different states due to tax structure. We suggest you to check prices & special schemes with your nearest dealer before buying. 
Source: *www.india-cellular.com/Handset-Prices.htm


----------



## sid311 (Feb 9, 2005)

*planning to buy a pc... chk out the config and post yr views*

P4 530 (3.0 GHZ) 
IntelÂ® Desktop Board D915GAV motherboard 
KINGSTON 1 GB DDR RAM @ 400 
HDD - 160 GB.. 7200 RPM BARRACUDA 
MONITOR - SAMSUNG 793MB 17 " 
DVD WRITER : SONY/LITEON 
MSI GEFORCE 6600 GT WITH 128 MB RAM 
CREATIVE INSPIRE 6600 6.1 CHANNEL SPEAKERS 
ATX CABINET WITH 400 WATTS SMPS 
MICROSOFT INTERNET KEYBOARD + OPTICAL MOUSE

PLS POST YR VIEWS AND LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH SHOULD THIS SYTEM COSTS... IN DELHI... I AM A GAMING FREAK SO IS MY CHOICE OF GEFORCE 6600 GT-- OK.. OR DO U GUYS SUGGEST SOMETHING ELSE... MY BUDGET FOR GPU IS AROUND 15K


----------



## geek_rohit (Feb 9, 2005)

@sid311-Your config is very nice or may I add perfect. Stick with it.


----------



## sid311 (Feb 9, 2005)

thanks rohit... btw how much should this system cost in delhi........


----------



## geek_rohit (Feb 9, 2005)

*www.npithub.com shall be your answer. Try finding all the prices you can there.


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 9, 2005)

915 GAV is a no-no for gaming

get some AMD 64 system as its future proof

with a 32 bit 3ghz now, things wod get outdated very very  soon

in a few months, intels 64 bit prcessors wod be in the market and ull feel ur config is outdated

so to save urself from unnecessary tensions, get a amd64 system
mebbe a 3000+ and a good mobo depending u wanna go for pci-e/ agp


----------



## sid311 (Feb 9, 2005)

thanks for that saurabh.. Pls suggest a system for gaming which is future proof.. my buget is 60k...


----------



## sid311 (Feb 10, 2005)

thanks guys for yr responses... based on yr suggestion i thinking of going
for a AMD 64 3000+ 939 AND AN MSI K8N NEO PLATINUM OR AN ASUS K8NE MOBO..
REST BEING THE SAME.... THOUGH I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW THAT I HAVE HEARD THAT
GAMES CRASH WHEN U HAVE AN ASUS K8NE MOBO ESPECIALLY WHEN WITH MSI 6600GT
GPU... MY BUDGET IS 60 K.. SO HOW MUCH SHOULD THIS CONFIG COST ME IN
DELHI.... 
PLS COMMENT...


----------



## hunttherock (Feb 10, 2005)

Asus K8NE is a 754 mobo, go for ASUS A8V-dlx or MSI Neo2 plat


----------



## impetus (Feb 12, 2005)

What's the price of AMD Athlon 64 (socket 939) 3000+ processor without tax?

Thanks


----------



## prathamesh28 (Feb 12, 2005)

Can any one tell me, which is the best combination of High End Intel Pentium 4 processor & Intel original Motherboard ?
Please, give me specification with price.
(Price should be below Rs.15,000/-)
Location: Mumbai


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 14, 2005)

MSI 915 G some 9k

intel 3 ghz HT 8k

mebbe a lil more less in lammy

check it out

dun go for intels 915GAV


----------



## sachinc (Feb 18, 2005)

*How much will this cost*

AMD Athlon-64 3000 Processor 800Mhz FSB
Asus K8vx Motherboard
Hynix 512MB DDR Ram PC-400 Mhz
80 GB Seagate HD SATA 7200 RPM
17" Samsung CRT Flat Monitor Black
Logitech Keyboard (Simple) and Optical Mouse
Black Cabinet with Power Supply and Cooling Fan and
front USB ports
Sony DVD Writer (Dual Layer) Black
Creative 2.1 Speakers Black
Pine Nvida GeForce4 FX5200 Display Adaptor 128MB

Guys what do you think and how much will this be.  Budget is 40k


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 19, 2005)

u can get this config for 35 k

i recommend Transcend 512 Mb 400 Mhz RAM and a 9600 PRo

this wod be a good enuf sys to play all the recent games well

and the best part is it will come within ur budget


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 19, 2005)

Yup this baby will probably cost you somewhere in the 35-26k range and sourabhs advice is also good. Ditch the 5200 and get a Gigabyte 9600pro for 7.5k


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 20, 2005)

Guys a comprehensive Hardware Price Update

*img92.exs.cx/img92/5145/cpu7jw.gif
*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story//cpu.gif

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story//RAM.gif

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story//hdd.gif

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story//monitors.gif

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story//SMPSspeaker.gif

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story//OSD.gif

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story//mobos.gif

*Source*


----------



## slugger (Feb 20, 2005)

i hope i've posted in the right thread.
i wish to upgrade my mc. since i travel quite often to mumbai and delhi & prices in pune r higher, i plan to buy my hw from there. can anybody tell me how do i go abt hunting for the best price for my hw in lamington rd and nehru place.
also i was offered a transcend pen drive (123 Mb) 4 1000 bucks.
should i buy it.
what price would be right 4 it.


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 20, 2005)

@babumuchhala: U are leeching off TT's bandwidth which is unethical. Please upload these images @ imageshack or tinypic.


----------



## sachinc (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Blade Runner and Sourabh
Thanks a lot for the replies.  Is there a specific model I need to ask for the Gigabyte 9600pro.

What abt the speakers, many have told me not togo for creative and they the sound tends to crack after few months.


----------



## Aparajith (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey dudes,

Checked out the price of the Athlon64 3000+.But need the price for A8N-SLI Deluxe.Also the combination of the Mboard,RAM,Graphics card,Processor should not exceed 30000 bucks.Chose the follwing for my config,so accordingly suggest the best graphics card : 

1 . Athlon64 3000+

2 . A8N-SLI Deluxe

3 . 400 MHz 512 MB DDR.

Aparajith . S


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 21, 2005)

well with A8n SLi , 3200+ , 512 trancend, and a 6600GT it wod still cost u abt 35k


so u need to compromise somewhere


----------



## Aparajith (Feb 21, 2005)

I repeat dude , the budget is ONLY 30K.Maybe I could stretch it to a 32K.Not any more!!!!!!

Aparajith . S


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 21, 2005)

atleast mention this

do u wanna go for SLi only or even a AGP or Pci-e

if u wanna go for AGP cards u can think of MSI k8n nEo 2 platinum

if pci-e then check whether MSiI k8n Neo 4 is available in India or not


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 21, 2005)

Aparajith said:
			
		

> Hey dudes,
> 
> Checked out the price of the Athlon64 3000+.But need the price for A8N-SLI Deluxe.Also the combination of the Mboard,RAM,Graphics card,Processor should not exceed 30000 bucks.Chose the follwing for my config,so accordingly suggest the best graphics card :
> 
> ...



The config u suggested will come 2 arnd 38k. If u dont want SLI or PCI-E then u can get the Asus A8v which is a gr8 board for socket 939 but AGP slot. 
AMD64 3000+ s939, Asus A8V, Trancend 512DDR, Plus 6600GT will come to arnd 33k.  You can also consider a socket 754 solution if you want a cheaper solution.


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 21, 2005)

is MSi K8n neo 4 available in India 

i guess it would be the cheapest pci-e option for AMD 64 now


----------



## abhijay_c (Feb 24, 2005)

*want to buy 6800gt.(quote me the price)*

*
hi every 1!
well i am abhijay and i live in punjab. actually i am looking for the gainward's nvidia 6800gt graphics card. i dont have any contacts of the seleers.so any1 who wants to sell me this card please cntact me at my mail address:-'abhijaychopra@yahoo.com'
thx alot!

*


----------



## Aparajith (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi dudes,

Thanks for the solution.The thing is I need a PCIe solution. I considered the SLI option because I thought that if I populate one 16X slot with a graphics card , I will have one PCIe slot more available as vacant for population and for future use because I heard that it was possible to populate it with a 1X or 2X card. If it is not true then kindly correct me and give me a better solution.

Aparajith .S


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 24, 2005)

Aparajith said:
			
		

> Hi dudes,
> 
> Thanks for the solution.The thing is I need a PCIe solution. I considered the SLI option because I thought that if I populate one 16X slot with a graphics card , I will have one PCIe slot more available as vacant for population and for future use because I heard that it was possible to populate it with a 1X or 2X card. If it is not true then kindly correct me and give me a better solution.
> 
> Aparajith .S



Well yes u cud, but that would be a waste of it. Better wait for some more PCI-E based mobos to come out. There will mobos based on thexpress 200 chipset frm ATi out soon. Also the A8N SLi is very costly right now.


----------



## Astrix (Feb 25, 2005)

How much do Antec cabinets cost? I'm interested in one with a 400W power supply


----------



## Astrix (Feb 25, 2005)

And anybody know how much Asus A8V-E Deluxe costs? Still a couple of days before my dad gets the quotes...


----------



## Aparajith (Feb 25, 2005)

Well thanx for ur suggestion dudes.Will surely take ur advice.Am planning to buy the rig after April maybe by may or june. Will I get the motherboards be available ?


----------



## klinux (Feb 25, 2005)

Chennai guys . Rs2600 for 80 GB seagate 7200.7 and 3600 for 120 gb seagate 7200.7 . is this ok pricing or anyone offers lesser in chennai


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 25, 2005)

80gb is costly...

80 GB 7200 RPM --> rs. 2500 
Get at  shree infotech or savera, richie street


Btwn, where u plan to get?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 28, 2005)

are these prices rite.. 

52X CD Writer LG n Samsung - 1450
P IV 2.8 - 8450
128 MB GeForce 3400
AMD 2800+ -> 6700
PowerColour ATI Radeon 9600 Pro-13000!!!!

Price courtsey Blore.. can anyone tell if i can go ahead n purchase (only CD wirter mainly n mayb GeForce)


----------



## borg (Feb 28, 2005)

Man in which shop did u enquire about the 9600 pro?. The prices are very much in conformity with local Bangalore pricing.


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Mar 1, 2005)

HELP NEEDED 
BUYING NEW PC, WILL BE MOSTLY USING  AUTOCAD
BUDGET RS.28,000/- MAXIMUM
512MB RAM PREFERRED


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 1, 2005)

@borg in SP Road.. a shop called Micro Comp Co. ill try askin in MegaByteCorp n let u know of the price of 9600 PRO if they have one!


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 2, 2005)

i there any nforce4 basic mobo (non ultra/non SLI) by asus or msi?how much does it cost? do nforce4 ultra and SLI have better performance than nforce4 basic or do they only have additional features like SATA/PATA RAID, SLI etc.


----------



## Delpiero (Mar 5, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> are these prices rite..
> 
> 52X CD Writer LG n Samsung - 1450
> P IV 2.8 - 8450
> ...



13000 for 9600 Pro LOL . You can get 6000GT @ 13.5 K.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Hi is

XFX Geforce 5900 \Ultra\GT better or
ASUS Geforce 5900 \Ultra\GT better or
Gegabyte Geforce 5900 \Ultra\GT better?

I mean ultra VS ultra and GT VS GT and normal VS normal.

also Pls. do tell me the prices of all these Cards ?

Thanks !!!*


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 6, 2005)

well all i can say it 'ditch' all these:

XFX Geforce 5900 \Ultra\GT better or
ASUS Geforce 5900 \Ultra\GT better or
Gegabyte Geforce 5900 \Ultra\GT better? 

and think abt buying a 6600GT from XFX/Leadtek or other brands


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 6, 2005)

*HELP*

i have decided on AMD 3000+ 64 bit, but can't decide on the mobo as digit has awareded msi and asus based mobo equally best so can any guide me to best mobo. also i am bit confused over the graphics card subject? can any one help me to get good performance graphics card for arnd 5-6k?
_________________


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 6, 2005)

rachitboom2 said:
			
		

> *Hi is
> 
> XFX Geforce 5900 \Ultra\GT better or
> ASUS Geforce 5900 \Ultra\GT better or
> ...



Dude skip the Fx series, get the 9800 series cards if u can manage them. Also the 6600GT is a better bet. 

Btw no GT's in the Fx series...........and prices of 6600GT have fallen to 12k as of now.


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 6, 2005)

rachitboom2 said:
			
		

> *Hi is
> 
> XFX Geforce 5900 \Ultra\GT better or
> ASUS Geforce 5900 \Ultra\GT better or
> ...



Dude skip the Fx series, get the 9800 series cards if u can manage them. Also the 6600GT is a better bet. 

Btw no GT's in the Fx series...........and prices of 6600GT have fallen to 12k as of now.


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 6, 2005)

@rachit: Dude skip the Fx series, get the 9800 series cards if u can manage them. Also the 6600GT is a better bet. 

Btw no GT's in the Fx series...........and prices of 6600GT have fallen to 12k as of now.


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 6, 2005)

@rachit: Dude skip the Fx series, get the 9800 series cards if u can manage them. Also the 6600GT is a better bet. 

Btw no GT's in the Fx series...........and prices of 6600GT have fallen to 12k as of now.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 6, 2005)

*PCI-e based mobo*

can anyone suggest a good reasonable affordable pci-e based mobo for amd processor? budget<8K-9K>


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 7, 2005)

The cheapest u will get to a PCI-E mobo is the Asus A8N SLi, even thats a sli mobo; comes to arnd 12.k-13k. You will have to wait for cheap pci-e mobo's to make their appearance in the market.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 7, 2005)

jus kurious.. if i buy a new cd writer alone.. will they give the BUS required 2 connect it to the motherboard?cos as far as i saw i saw only power cords.. else will it b already available in mobo? i use intel i845 mobo.. i already have a 16XDVD rom drive..


----------



## KHUBBU (Mar 8, 2005)

most probably not.


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 8, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> jus kurious.. if i buy a new cd writer alone.. will they give the BUS required 2 connect it to the motherboard?cos as far as i saw i saw only power cords.. else will it b already available in mobo? i use intel i845 mobo.. i already have a 16XDVD rom drive..



heeey ya ...u'll get a data cable along with writer,i got one with my LG writer,got one with my DVD drive....got one with my DVD Writer....
audio cable is of no use though...  

but u need to purchase a box packed product then,not that regular writer in blue anti static packing nd all....


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 8, 2005)

@grinning wat was the rate of the writer u bought.. the LG one.. am gettin it 4 1450.. is it correct?


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 8, 2005)

buy anyone

even the new GIGABYTE writer is good

price around 1300 rs at lamington road


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 8, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> @grinning wat was the rate of the writer u bought.. the LG one.. am gettin it 4 1450.. is it correct?



i purchased it waaaay bak..its past its warranty period....was around 1600 i guess at that time....its around 1200-1300 .. delhi ((PS without a box that is)) nd 1400 as box packed with all the cables/SW CD nd all....


----------



## mamba (Mar 9, 2005)

some antec products ( enquired on the ph . ) - 

CABINET
super lan boy - 5100

POWER SUPPLY
400 W - 3200
450 W - 4800
480 W - 5520
550 W - 5700

ACC
LED strip - 1250


----------



## sid311 (Mar 9, 2005)

Latest nehru place prices as on 8th march... courtesy max...

Processors 
1. AMD 64 3200+ 939 9.5-10K 
2. AMD 64 3500+ 939 13-14K 
3. AMD 64 FX-53 44K 
4. FX 55 53.5K 
5. AMD 64 3000+ 8-8.5K 

GFX Cards 

GAINWARD GEFORCE 6800GT GOLDEN SAMPLE(PCIX) Not available 
GAINWARD GEFORCE 6800GT GLH( PCIX) Not available 
GE FORCE 6600 GT (PCIE) 11.5 K-XFX/15.1K Asus 256 MB version 
GE FORCE 6600 GT AGP 12K 
6800 Not available 
XFX 6800 GT(Ultra) 26K 
5700 LE (AGP/PCIE) No point buying (too expensive) 
5700 Ultra (AGP/PCIE) No point buying (too expensive) 
5700 (AGP/PCIE) No point buying (too expensive) 
9600 (AGP/) 5.5K 
9600 Pro (AGP/) 8K 
9600 XT 11K 
9800 (AGP/) Not available 
XFX 5900 (AGP/PCIE) Not available 
X800 XL (AGP/PCIE) Not available 
X800 18-18.5K 
X800 Pro 23-24K 

MotherBoard 

ASUS A8N SLI - 13100 
ATI RS480 6500 
MSI K8N NEO4 9600 
MSI K8N Neo4/SLI 11000 
DFI nF4 SLI-DR Not available 
Ram 
512 MB *1 400MHZ 3000 (King Max) With Heat Sink 
256*2 (512)400 MHZ 2900 King Max) With Heat Sink 
512*2 (1GB)400 MHZ 6000 (king Max) With Heat Sink 
512*2 (1GB) 400 MHZ TRANSCEND 8.5-9K 
512*2 (1GB) 400 MHZ KINGSTON Value 7.5-8K 
512*2 1GB 400 MHZ KINGSTON HyperX 11K 
Monitors 
LCD Monitor 15" Proview 12.5K 
LCD Monitor 15" LG/SAM 12.8K 
CRT Monitor 15" Proview Black 43K 
CRT Monitor 15" Black LG/Sam 4.65K 
CRT Monitor 17" Black LG/Sam 5.7K 
CRT Monitor 19" Black LG/Sam 11K 

DVD 
Sony DVD Writer Dual Layer 16X 5100 

------ 
Not available means available on request, but wont be able to quote prices for it as its not kept in stock.Some more things that I noticed, ATI's board wasnt available till a week ago, but now its here and its the cheapest PCI-E board available across the counter


----------



## akshayt (Mar 9, 2005)

cpus amd are cheaper

prices of a few months ago
amd 3000 64  754,7.5k


----------



## mamba (Mar 10, 2005)

sid311 said:
			
		

> XFX 6800 GT(Ultra) 26K



  6800 GT (ULTRA) , votz that supposed 2 mean    

  DFI moboz available here ?? can u tell me the shop no or ph

  Gainward GLH 6800 GT , by when will it b available ??


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 10, 2005)

those price are very high

for gfx cards sme of the prices are not rite

i suggest clarify the prices and edit it

coz its very mis-leading

btw wanted to knw ,

MSI RS480 costs 6500 rs are u sure??

wht did u mean by ATi RS480

i guess only MSI manufactures them rite now


----------



## mario_pant (Mar 10, 2005)

hey can anyone tell the latest price for a Gforce 5200 FX or XFX 5200


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 10, 2005)

2.5-2.8k for the 128 MB variant of the fx5200 XFX make in mumbai

prices may differ at ur place


----------



## mario_pant (Mar 11, 2005)

hey i live in chandigarh!! now how much can the difference be?


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 11, 2005)

dun pay anything more than 3k for the XFX card

if possible buy the MSI/ASUS one worth the xtra price


----------



## mario_pant (Mar 12, 2005)

hey.... will ASUS gemme the best performance.... cause i have an ABIT motherboard with a intel 845 (Brookdale) chipset...... i got it with Nvidia TNT2 on it..... 32MB...... and a p4 of 1.6 geez...... and is XFX 5200 128MB worth buying if i pay 3k exact??


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 12, 2005)

i dont get wht u mean to say by that

well yaa for 3k fx 5200 is good but how much memory

i guess ask ur dealer to redure the prices by 200-300 Rs

the cards work almost the same on mobo manufactured by different companies

if u wanna sell tht tnt riva 2 i wod pay u 500 Rs


----------



## KoRn (Mar 13, 2005)

hey guys could u post me the price of a range of graphics cards that can handle nfsu2,doom3 if  possible and the latest games.please provide the price as of when it was at that price and please provide me the names of graphics card belonging not only to nvidia but also other companies my budget is 3500rs kk.my pcs config is :: p4,128 mb ddr ram,20 gb,win xp pro and a nvidia tnt2 model 64 pro.i know ill hav to increase my ram but forget that and just answer my questions kk.see ya


----------



## baasha (Mar 13, 2005)

why dont u guys go thru the posts in the forum....all ur answers r there...
ur best bet wud be a msi/asus fx 5200...
i dont think there is any other budget card available...


----------



## chirayu garg (Mar 14, 2005)

Plz tell the cost of P4 3.2 HT on a i915GAV chipset an antec lanboy cabinet with a 400W SMPS.Please help me out whether to buy a Nvidia or ATI G card coz I have heard about some pipeline problem with Nvidia on P4.Please specify a shop in Delhi.


----------



## funkymonkey (Mar 14, 2005)

sid311 said:
			
		

> Latest nehru place prices as on 8th march... courtesy max...
> 
> 
> MSI K8N Neo4/SLI 11000


Are you 100% sure about that? Is it legal import or grey market stuff?
I am asking bcoz i am looking for this board and i am quotes as high as 17K for this one. the cheapest was 15K.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 14, 2005)

I want to exchange my SAMSUNG CD-RW 52X for a new DVD Writer. Can anybody tell me a competitive price for which I can get it exchanged in Delhi? Suggest a Shop or post its address here.

Anybody knows from where I can buy Plextor DVR-108 in Delhi?


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 14, 2005)

*The Latest Pricelist*

Here is the latest (relatively) pricelist.

This list is also relatively old so visit the link below to see the latest prices.

Courtesy: www.computerwarehousepricelist.com

 :roll: 

COMPUTER WARE HOUSE								
710, BARTON CENTRE, M G ROAD, BANGALORE 560 001								
PH: 5091050, 5091051, 5091053 ,5586233 Fax: 5091052								
				INDEX				
1	HARD DISK		15	MOUSE		29	DLT TAPE	
2	CPU		16	MICROSOFT PRODUCTS		30	SMPS	
3	MONITORS		17	CD WRITERS		31	PRINTER RIBBONS	
4	MOTHER BOARDS		18	TV TUNER/FM CARDS		32	CABLES & CONNECTORS	
5	RAM (MEMORY)		19	NET WORKING PRODUCTS		33	STORAGE BOXES	
6	CABINETS		20	PRINTERS		34	COMPUTER ACCESSORIES	
7	KEY BOARDS		21	TAPE DRIVES/PEN DRIVES		35	USB PRODUCTS	
8	FLOPPY DRIVES		22	CAMERAS		36	PINNACLE PRODUCTS	
9	DISPLAY ADAPTERS (AGP CARDS)		23	SCANNERS		37	SOFTWARES 	
10	CD/DVD/ ROM - DRIVES		24	CARTRIDGES		38	BLACK COLOURD PRODUCTS	
11	SOUND CARDS		25	INKJET CARTRIDGE REFILLS		39	LAPTOP PRODUCTS	
12	SPEAKERS		26	FLOPPY DISKETTES		40	LAPTOPS	
13	MODEMS		27	CDRS		41	BRANDED PC	
14	UPS		28	DATA CARTRIDGES				
1	HARD- DISK SEAGATE  5YW			CPU'S INTEL BOX (3YW)	CPU'S	4	Intel 845 Chipset Boards for P IV	
	40     GB (5400 RPM) 	2200		Celeron 1.8Ghz/400FSB/128KB	2800		[ AGP+SOUND+LAN/533 Mhz/333DDR]	
	40   GB   (7200 RPM) 	2275		Celeron 2.0Ghz/400FSB/128KB	3200		Intel 845  GVSR   3YW	3250
	80   GB   (7200 RPM)  	2850		Celeron 2.4Ghz/400FSB/128KB	3800		D-Link 845 GV      3YW	2750
	120 GB   (7200 RPM)	4000		P-4 CPU   (3YW)			Asrock 845 GV(+AGP Slot)2YW	2350
	160 GB   (7200 RPM)	4700		P IV 2.26 Ghz/533FSB/512KB	5050		Mercury 845 GV  2YW	2400
	200 GB   (7200RPM)	6150		P IV 2.4   Ghz/533FSB/1MB	6250		Asus P4 BP -MX  3YW	3300
	HDD Casing	1250		P IV 2.8   Ghz/800FSB/1MB 	7950		Intel 865 Chipset Boards for P IV & HT	
				P IV 3.0   Ghz HT	8700		Intel 865 GVHZ                       3YW	4300
	HARD DISK SERIAL ATA 5YW			P IV 2.8   Ghz (LGA 775) HT	7000		Intel 865 GBF(+AGP Slot)   3YW	5500
	80 GB Serial ATA	3450		P IV 3.0   Ghz (LGA 775) HT	9050		D-Link 865 GVMX (+LAN) 3YW	3850
	120 GB Serial ATA	4650		P IV 3.2   Ghz (LGA 775) HT	11600		Asrock 865 GV (+AGP Slot+LAN)	3350
	160 GB Serial ATA	5600					Asus P4  P-800 Mx(+LAN) 3YW	4100
	200 GB Serial ATA	6800	3	MONITORS   3YW			Asus P4 P-800 DLX(FireWire+Game Port)	8500
	HARD DISK SAMSUNG   5YW			Samtron 15" 591S      2YW	5050		MOTHER BOARD FOR AMD CPU 	2YW 
	40 GB  (7200 RPM)    	2250		Samtron 17" 793S	6350	A	[Via KM 266 Chipset(A+S+A S +L	
	60 GB  (5400 RPM)     	2500		Samtron 17" Flat 793DF	8150		Asrock vm3	2350
	80 GB  (7200 RPM)     	2680		Samtron 17"  793 MB	8300	B	[ViaKM c/s400/333FSB/333DDR	
	120GB (7200 RPM)     	4150		Samtron 19'' colour Flat 	15800		Asus A7V-400 MX         3yw	3100
				Samtron 21'' colour  	27500		Asus A7V-600                      3YW	3800
	HARD DISK MAXTOR  1YW			LG 15" 500G              2YW	4850		Asus A7V-880                      3YW	4550
	40 GB Maxtor ATA-133 (7200 RPM)  	2470		LG 17'' 700E	6200		Asrock K7VM4                    2yw	2900
	HARD DISK EXTERNAL			LG 17"Flat E700SH	8300		Krypton M7 VKM 400           2yw	2750
	80 GB IO MEGA EXT.	6350		LG 19'' colour -995e 	13020		Gigabyte  7VM 400M-RZ      3yw	2800
	SEAGATE SCSI HARD DISK	3YW		Philips 15" 105ss	4750		Nvidia Nforce-2 Chipset/FSB-400	   3yw
	36   GB  Cheetah	7500		Philips 17" 107es	5800	C	ASUS A7N8XVM	5400
	73   GB  Cheetha	12400		Philips17" Flat107ts	7900		Asus A7N8X-EDLX[without AGP+	6600
	146  GB  Cheetha	27000		Philips 19" /109es	11000		SATA+Dual Lan With GigaByte]	
	SCSI CARDS (1YW)			Philips 21"        	28350		ASUS  MN8X DLX (WIRELESS)	6800
	50  pin  SCSI Card 10MB/Sec	840		ViewSonic 17" Flat	8500		FOR 64 BIT AMD CPU        3YW	
	SCSI CARD 29400W	1250		HCL 15''	4850	D	Gigabyte GA-K8 VT 800M	5000
	SCSI 3916	3500					Gigabyte VM	6400
2	AMD ATHELON   (3YW)	CPU'S		TFT Monitors ( 3YW)			ASROCK 	4800
	2600Xp \1917\333FSB\512KB	4900		L.G 15"	16350		MSI-6741	5200
	2200  SEMPRON	2325		Samsung 15"/152s/153V   15300	14000		ASUS K8V	5750
	2400  SEMPRON	2850		Samsung 17"	24250		ASUS K8V SE DLX	8350
	2600  SEMPRON	4200		Philips 15"  1505s 	14500		ASUS A8V DLX / WI FI	9100
	64 Bit CPU'S			Philips 17"	24250		ASUS K8NE DLX	8900
	Athelon 2800/1800Mhz/800fsb 	6250				E	915 ( LGA 775 )                    3YW	
	Athelon 3000/2000Mhz/ 800fsb	7650					INTEL 915 G	6800
	Athelon 3200/2000Mhz/800fsb	10400		P III -133MHZ Mother Boards			ASUS P5GDI-VM 	7000
				Via PIII Krypton	2730		ASUS P5DC-VDLX 	12600

5	RAM (MEMORY ) (IYW)  PIV	PIII	9	SIS AGP CARDS   (IYW)			CREATIVE SPEAKERS (IYW)	
	64   SD                          	790		Sis 64 bit-1mb	500		Creative SBS-240 	480
	128 SD                    1150                           	1200		8 mb PCI	1530		Creative SBS 370    2.1	1450
	256 SD                    1950	2850		 AGP CARDS   (IYW)			Creative 2.1                   	2175
	512 SD                    3400		 A	64 MB GEFORCE MX 440			Creative 4.1    	3150
	128 DDR	1000		Asus  3YW	2700		Creative 5.1 ( 5100 )	4900
	256 DDR 	1800		Digi Colour     /              2150	2840		Creative 6.1	7560
	512 DDR	3450		Giga Byte	2850		Creative 7.1	9300
	RAM HUYNIX (HYUNDAI)	3YW	 B	128 MB GEFORCE MX 4000			Creative Dolby Home Theatre 250	15500
	128 SD                    1250	1300		Asus  3YW	3400		Creative Dolby Home Theatre 550	23500
	256 SD                    2150 	3100		Digi Colour	2750		Creative Dolby Home Theatre 750	38000
	512 SD                    3400			Giga Byte	3700		Creative LX-220	2150
	333 / 400 Mhz DDR Memory	3YW	 C	128 MB GEFORCE Fx-5200			Creative LX-520	4350
	128 DDR                 1250	1300		Asus V-9520 Magic 3YW	3950			
	256 DDR                 2300	2450		Asus V-920 /VS/  3YW	7700		FRONTECH SPEAKERS	
	512 DDR                 4400	4600					340 W	250
	1 GB DDR ( 333 )   11000		D	128 MB GEFORCE Fx-5700			880 W	480
	KINGSTON MEMORY	3YW		Asus V-9570  3YW	8250		1980W	1160
	128 DDR 266 Mhz	1650		Gain World	7550		2280W	1890
	128 DDR 333 Mhz	1675		Pine	5800			
	128 DDR 400 Mhz	1700	E	256 MB GEFORCE Fx-5700			MERCURY SPEAKERS  (IYW)	
	256 DDR 266 Mhz	2750		Asus V-9570  3YW	12100		Mercury 980 W B&W	1125
	256 DDR 333 Mhz	2800		Gain World	9300		Mercury 1980 W   B&W	1600
	256 DDR 400 Mhz	2850	F	High end AGP Cards (3YW)			Mercury 4500 W	3750
	512 DDR 266 Mhz	4900		Asus 128 MB V9999 DLX GF FX-5900	24000		Mercury 5800 W	5880
	512 DDR 333 Mhz	5000		Asus 256 MB V9999 DLX GF FX-5950	42000		ODYSSEY SPEAKERS  (IYW)	
	512 DDR 400 Mhz	5050		Gain world 128 MB FX-5900	14500		Odyssey 4.1 2200 W	1470
			G	PCI EXPRESS EXTREME				
				ASUS GF PCX-5750	11900		LOGITECH GAMING DEVICE	1YW
6	P-4 CABINET ( Duel fan )	(IYW)					Wing Man Joystick attack-3	1200
	Kob-132/ Kob - 115 /Kob- 139	1350		IDE CARDS  (IYW)			Wing Man Rumble Pad	1050
	Novo/Topaz	1350		Super ide card	500		Wing Man Game Pad	1260
	Frontech P4	1100		IDE Raid Card ATA-100	1790		Wing Man Preason Game Pad	570
				IDE Raid Card ATA-133	2100		Wing Man Force 3D	3750
			10	CD/DVD/ ROM - DRIVES	1YW		FRONTECH GAMING DEVICE	
				16 X Samsung	1750		Joystick	1530
7	KEYBOARDS                   (IYW)			16 X Sony	1930		Adventure Wheel	1200
	Samsung PS2/AT	250		16 X Asus	1825		Voyager Wheel	1500
	Samsung Multimedia PS2	500		16 X LG  	1725		TYPHOON GAMING DEVICE	
	Tvse gold PS2/AT	1270		16 X Lite On	1820		Two button Joystick	320
	USB Keyboard	350		CD ROM DRIVE  (IYW)			Scroll Fine 	690
	Frontech PS2	180		52x Sony	785	13	Racer Wheel (USB)	950
	Microsoft  Keyboard	400		52x Asus	755		Big Wheel	1580
	Logitech PS2	290		52x Samsung 	660		ALTECH LANCING SPEAKERS	
	Logitech Multimedia PS2	495		52x LG	650		AVS-200 2 PC	580
				CD Drive casing	1100		AVS-300 2.1	1450
			11	SOUND CARDS  (IYW)			AVS-220	1890
				Creative II ZS	6400		AVS-500 4.1	2750
				6 Channel Sound Card	580		VL - 221  2.1	3250
	CORDLESS KEYBOARD			32 Bit 4 Channel Card	350		VL - 251  5.1	6000
	Logitech K.B+Cordless Optical	1420		Creative 4 Channel Card	1230		ATP3      2.1	3700
	Logitech Cordless Keyboard + Opt Mouse	4730		Creative 5.10	1950		Ultimate 2.1     621	7800
	Logitech Freedom Cordless Scroll	2600		Creative Audygy NX	7600		Ultimate 4.1     6415	18000
	Cordless Optical K/B +Mouse	3885		Platinum Audggy External Vibra	14600		MODEMS   (IYW)	
				Sound Blaster Digital Music	3350		56K Internal	350
			12	SPEAKERS   (IYW)			Dlink 56K internal	580
8	FLOPPY DRIVES  (1YW)			Mike	90		USB Modem	1275
	Sony 1.44 mb	330		Head Phone with Mike	110		Dlink 56k   Ext.	1800
	Samsung 1.44 mb	315		Big Black Head Phone+Mike	210		Modem Protection Unit	160
	Usb 1.44 mb FDD/Sony   1200	2000					Adaptor 90 days Warranty	



14	UPS                                +1.5%			DVD WRITERS	1YW	20	PRINTERS DOT MATRIX  (80COL/9PIN)	
	M-Tech           2YWE/1YWB	2200		Benq 8x	5500		Epson LX-300  /300 C.P.S	6850
	TVSE 600VA   2YW	2650		Benq 8x  Ext.	8900		Tvse MSP-250 Champion/450c.ps	8500
	Wipro 500VA    2YWE/WB	2300		8x   Pioneer	5050		Wipro LX-800 DX /300c.p.s	7100
	APC 500VA      2YW E/B	2880		Sony 16 x	6200		Tvse MSP-240 Classic/240c.ps	7500
	APC 800VA      2YWE/B	5500		Sony 12 x Ext.	15000		Tvse Msp 250 xl classic	8300
	APC 1KVA       2YWE/B	8100		Asus DVD 8x 	5800		Wipro LX-540 	7100
				Asus DVD 16x 	6500		DOT MATRIX  (80COL/24PIN)	
15	MOUSE & JOYSTICK  (1YW)			Liteon 16x             	6400		Epson LQ-300+  /300 C.P.S	10350
	Microsoft Scroll OEM	370		Samsung 12x	5300		Tvse MSP-450 Champion/300c.ps	10850
	Intex AT/PS2	85		Writable Media DVD	85		Wipro LQ-540 DX 	10300
	Frontech USB Mouse	170	18	TV TUNER/FM CARDS	1YW			
	Optical Mouse	310		Pixel View	1950		DOT MATRIX  (136C/9PIN)	
	Logitech PS2/Serial	270		Pixel View FM	2270		Tvse MSP-245 Champion/380c.ps	10900
	Logitech scroll PS2/AT	290		Pinnacle Studio PCTV Plus       	2500		Tvse MSP-245 /300c.ps	9500
	Logitech Optical  	470		Pinnacle With FM	3600		Tvse MSP-245XL Classic/336c.ps	10820
	Logitech scroll cordless	950		Tech com                    1330	1680		TvseMSP 255 XLClassic/432c.p.s	11200
	Logitech Optical  cordless	1550		Dazzal TV Tuner	1750		TvseMSP 255 /432c.p.s	11600
	Samsung Scroll PS2/AT	160		Ext TV Tuner	1550		Wipro EX-300	10400
	Samsung Optical	440	19	NETWORKING PRODUCTS	1YW		Wipro EX-330	11780
	Creative Scroll	160		I/O Outer Box Single D Link	245		Epson Fx-1170	11300
16	MICROSOFT PRODUCTS	3YW		I/O Outer Box Dual   D Link	365		DOT MATRIX  (136C/24PIN)	
	Wheel Mouse PS2/USB	250		Dlink Patch Cord 1Mtr	130		Tvse MSP-345 Classic/300c.ps	13000
	Black Optical Mouse	900		Dlink Patch Cord 2Mtr	160		Tvse MSP-345 Champion/380c.ps	13500
	Basic Optical Mouse	590		Dlink Patch Cord 3Mtr	180		TvseMSP 355 /360c.p.s	12200
	Basic Wireless Dstp. Optical	3100		RJ 45 Jack	16		TvseMSP 355 XLClassic/400c.p.s	13800
	Wireless Optical  Dstp.	4150					Wipro HQ-1040	12900
	Track Ball Optical Mouse	1950		ETHERNET CARDS	1YW		Wipro HQ-1070+	13500
	Optical Wireless Elite	5800		Dlink 32 bit 10/100	380		Wipro DSI-5235	18500
	Optical Dstp. Elite	2730		Dlink 538 TX	455		Epson LQ-1150	14200
	Optical Dstp. Pro	5550		Eth Card 10/100	225		INKJET PRINTER (OFFICE&HOME)	
	Basic K.B	320		DGE -530T  1000Mbps	2500		HP 3745	2700
	Internet K.B	750					CANON BJC-200 SP	2650
	M.M K.B (Spill Proof)	1100		NETWORKING HUBS				
	Notebook Optical Mouse	1475		 8 Port HUB	675		(OFFICE&HOME)	
				Adaptor 90 Days Warranty			HP 3845	3850
							CANON NUX-255J	2950
17	CD WRITERS	1YW		PCIMA NETWORKING CARD	1YW		EPSON C-63UX	3450
	Sony 52x	1600		Dlink pcima 10/100          2YW	1875		EPSON 45	2525
	LG 52x 	1450		PCMCIA 10/100 Imp	1630			
	Asus 52x 	1770		PCMCIA  MODEM 56K	2210			
	Samsung 52x	1500		Pcmcia Combo Modem+Eth	2900		(H.Speed&resolution&photo quality)	
	Lite On 52x	1510					HP 5748	6200
	EXTERNAL CD WRITERS			NETWORKING SWITCHES			HP 5652	9100
	Iomega 52x Predator	4800		Dlink 8 port switch       2YW	1960		CANON J-455 (Digital Camara)	9900
	Lite On  52X      	4800		Dlink 16 port switch     2YW	3800		HP 7260	6365
	VGA - PAL converter Aver Media	4520		Dlink 24 port switch 2YW   8000	11200		EPSON C-830	7200
				8 Port Switch  2YW	1050		EPSON C-900	8500
	CD WRITER COMBO			16 Port Switch     3YW	2700		EPSON I-560	11200
	Sony Combo	3050		Adaptor 90 Days Warranty				
	LG Combo	3050					LASERJET PRINTERS(Home & Office)	
	LiteOn Combo	3000		NETWORKING INTERNET SERVER	1YW		HP 1010	9600
	Samsung combo	2920		Dlink internet server  	7980		HP 1015	13000
				WIRELESS NETWORKING PRODUCT			HP 1320	24250
	CD DUPLICATOR/CASING				D LINK		Samsung ML-1710	9150
	CD Duplicator 1x7	9500		PCI (DWLG-520) 	3500		Canon LVP-3200	10600
	CD Duplicator 1:1	2900		PCMCIA (DWLG-650)  	3100		LASERJET PRINTERS FOR DTP	
	CD Writer Casing	1200		Access Point  dwlg 2000AP            	7800		HP 2300D	51100
	DVD Writer Casing	1500		Dlink Voice over I.P	7600		HP 1320N         	33780
				(International Call Through Internet)				


	LASERJET PRINTERS(H.Speed&H.Reoultion)						T0 38	440
	HP 1180	18000					T0 39	715
	SAMSUNG 1750	14200	23	SCANNERS	 		TO 461	610
	SAMSUNG 1450	14900		HP 2400C	3765		TO 472(C/Y/M)Individual price	380
	HP 1180 A3 INKJET	16900		UMAX  4100	3100		CANNON BUBBLEJETS	
	NETWORK LASERJET PRINTERS 			UMAX  5600	5500		BC-01 	1065
	SAMSUNG ML 215 N	38000		Benq 4300 U	2200		BC-02 	1050
	HP LJ 1300N			CANON 920	3350		BC-03	1050
	HP LJ 2300 DN	62500		WITH -VE SCANNER 			BC-05	1250
	ALL IN ONE PRINTERS( 3 IN 1)			HP 3770	7430		BC-10	2095
	HP 1315	5000		HP 4070	14450		BC-21	1990
	HP PS 1210	5000		UMAX 4700 U	8500		BX-3	1360
	CANON MPC-190	7600		UMAX 5600	5600		BCI 21 Black	355
	EPSON CX-3100	6300	24	CARTIDGES-HP			BCI 21 Colour	695
	EPSON CX 1500	5000		Warranty Until 10% Usage 			BCI-10	795
	ALL IN ONE PRINTERS( 4 IN 1)						BC-20	1450
	HP 4255	8100		51625A	1380		BCI-24 Black	310
	HP 5510	10300		51626A/5	1280		BCI-24 Color	630
	HP 2410	15100		51629A	1280		BCI-6	510
	HP 6110	15400		51641A	1300		BCI-3E BLACK	630
	ALL IN ONE LASER PRINTER			51645A	12800		BCI-3E COLOUR	580
	SAMSUNG ML 4100 P/S/C	14900		51649A	1300		LEX MARK CARTRIDGES	
	SAMSUNG ML 4016 P/S/C	16200		(610C) 14 D	1150		12A 13400 H.C.	1450
	SAMSUNG ML 4026- P/S/C/F	22500		51640A	1300		12A 1980	1650
	HP LJ 3015	18600		C 1823 Colour	1400		12A 1970	1340
	HP LJ 3020	20500		HP 15D	1200		12A 13169 H.C.	1650
	HP LJ 3030	24000		HP 51604A	650		17G 0050	1265
21	TAPE DRIVES	1YW		C-6625A 	1480		17G 0060	1350
	IO Mega 100mb media	375		C-78-D 	1550		Z - 13 - 10 N 1001Z	840
	IO Mega 250mb media	450		HP 27 A	760		Z - 13 - 10 N 10027	930
	IO Mega 100mb usb 	3520		HP 16 A	1960		TONNER CARTRIDGES	
	IO Mega 250 mb 	6040		HP 28 A	1080		Warranty Until 10% Usage	
	IO Mega 250mb internal+1	3570		HP 56 A	1000		HP 8061X	6000
	IO Mega 750 mb Ext	8190		HP 57 A	1650		HP 1338 A	7100
	IO MEGA PEN DRIVE	1yw		HP 58 A	1250		HP 82 X	8700
	128 mb	1500		HP 852A	1070		HP 61X 2200 Series	5900
	256 mb	2450		HP 855A	1170		HP VP,VMP (C3903F)	3450
	UMAX 			EPSON INK CARTRIDES			HP 91A 	6000
	128 MB 	1150		Only Testing Warranty			HP VL (3906F)	2850
	256 MB	2100		SO 20226	745		3900A 	7250
	PEN DRIVES	1yw		SO 20227	775		3909A	8650
	USB 64 MB Pen Drive	700		SO 2089 (210)	970		2100M-96	4700
	USB 128 MB Pen Drive 	1250		SO 20116(220)	650		92A	2950
	USB 256 MB Pen Drive 	1900		SO 20205 black(440)	650		27X	6000
	512 MB Pen Drive	3000		SO 20212 col(440)	1040		29X	7750
	1 GB Pen Drive          	5400		SO 20211 black(400)	660		98X	4500
	2 GB Pen Drive          	10800		T0 03	2145		HP 15 [1200/1000 Printers]	2900
	128 mb Pen Drive+MP3	3200		T0 05	1605		HP 2624 A	3375
	256 mb Pen Drive+MP3	4400		T0 07	780		HP 2612 A	3300
22	WEB CAMERA   (IYW)			T0 08	840		HP 13 A	3400
	Tech Cam Web Camera	750		T0 09	1180		HP 10 A	5700
	Creative webcom USB	1160		T0 13 (For 480)	600		SAMSUNG TONNER	
	Logi Quick Camera Express	1300		T0 14	1170		Samsung 4000/Series  1210/	3060
	Logi Quick Cam Pro - 4000	5150		T0 17 	1250		Samsung 1450	6790
				T0 18 	1180		Samsung 4600	3010
				T0 19	1240		Samsung 1710	3600
	PC CAMERA    (IYW)			T0 20	940		Samsung  4016	3550
	Logitech 510 	4100		T0 26	1030	25	INKJET CARTRIDGE REFILL 	
	Umax 570 LCD	6000		T0 27	1045		HP inkjet Florida Refill	155
	Tech Cam 3.1 mp	5900		T0 28	1185		Cannon inkjet Florida Refill	155
	Tech Cam 4.1 mp	6400		T0 29	1235		200 gms	310
	Umax 610 LCD	7500						


26	3 1/2 FLOPPY DISKETTE-1.44MB			NEC-P20	165		FULLMARK INKJET & PHOTOPAPER	
	                                  1+	10+		Fujitso DL - 3000	310		Fullmark inkjet Glossy paper 50Sheets	295
	Sony                        115        	110					Fullmark inkjet Photopaper 20Sheets	525
	Samsung                  110	105					Fullmark Inkjet Transparency 50 Sheets	840
27	CDR'S  Spindel Pack			CLEANING KITS  FDD,CDD&DAT				
	Sony	1250		Flopy  Drive Cleaning	45			
	Unbranded 100 Spindel Pack	850		C D Drive Cleaning	105		PRINTER SHARER	
	Samsung   100 Spindel Pack	1150					Manual 1:2	370
	Moserbear 100 Spindel Pack	1100	32	CABLES & CONNECTORS			Manual 2:1	420
	10s spindle Pack	130		U T P Cables (Meter)	16		Manual 2.2	685
	Sony 50 Spindel Pack	650		D-Link 100Mts	1250		Manual 4:1	580
	Sony 25 Spindel Pack	360		RJ-45 Jack	6			
				Audio Cable	21			
	CDR' S WITH CASE			Power Cord	35		XD CARD	
	                                      1+	10+		FDD/HDD Cable	45		64 Mb	1900
	Samsung                   23	22		Modem Cable	75		128 Mb	3100
	Sony                        24	23		RJ 45 Crimping Tool	410			
	Moserbear              22	21		KeyBoard Converter	45		MEMORY STICK	
28	DATA CARTRIDGE (DAT)-3M			100 mt Krypton	945		64 Mb	1790
	Sony 90m(4mm)-2gb	115		Power Cord A-One	55		128 Mb	2470
	Sony 120m(4mm)-4gb	150		D-Link 305 Mt	3255			
	Sony 150	390		Krypton 305 Mt	2415		SD CARD	
	HP 150m  	735		Krypton 305 Mt			64 Mb	1100
	HP   90m 2/4 	115					128 Mb	1700
	HP 120m 4/8	160	33	STORAGE BOXES			256 Mb	3990
	HP 125m 12/24	235		3 1/2  5 capacity	11		512 Mb	5000
	DLT Tapes	1785		C D Box Carry Bag 10 CDs	130		PCMCIA Products	
	Sony 125M	195		Flopy mailer	5		PCMCIA to USB Card 2.0	1260
29	CDRW                          1+	10+					PCMCIA to Firewire	1320
	Sony                             53	51	34	COMPUTER ACESSORIES			PCMCIA to C.F Card Adapter	530
	Samsung                       55	54		Copy Holder	45			
	DVD MEDIA			Antiglare Screen 15"	115	35	USB Products	
	DVD Media	85		Antiglare Screen 17"	190		USB to Mini USB	270
	DVD R/W  Samsung/Sony	235		Printer Stand PS1	100		USB Card Reader 15 N 1	600
	Sony DVD	120		Mouse Pad thin	22		USB Card Reader For Compact Flash	420
	Samsung	140		Mouse Pad Design	32		USB Card Reader for Smart Media	420
30	SMPS			Connector-keyboard	45		USB to Infrared Cable	400
	ATX 	475		Printer cable	65		PCI to USB 2 Port Card (2.0)	380
	P-4	500		Printer Knobs	55		PCI to USB 4 Port Card (2.0)	425
	P-4 400 W	600					USB 4 Port Hub	250
							USB to Parallel Port Cable	480
	SPIKE PROTECTOR			Dust Covers			USB to Serial Port Cable	450
	Blue Dolphin/Frontech	190		Mini Tower ATX	55		USB to E-Net 10/100 Mbps Cable	700
	Softree	275		Mini Tower ATX P4	85		USB to SCSI Cable	1580
	15 Amps Spike	315					USB Printer Cable	60
31	PRINTER RIBBIONS	 		SMART MEDIA			USB EXT Cable	70
	TVSE FX 105	95		64 MB	950		USB Port	100
	Caligra Q-25	140		128 MB	1400		USB to Blue toothe Dongle	1000
	Lx 800	95		COMPACT FLASH CARD			USB to Blue toothe Dongle 100 mtrs	1300
	Tvse (lsp-100)	130		64  MB	950		USB to Blue tooth Headset	3000
	Epson DFX-5000	400		128 MB	1350		MULTIMEDIA CARD	
	Panasonic 1624/2624	140		256 MB	1900		64 mb 	1000
	Panasonic R500 kxp 1121	95		512 MB	4600		128 mb 	1800
	Panasonic kxp 170	305		FIRE WIRE PRODUCTS			256 mb	3890
	Ribbon Refill (Per Meter)	1.6		PCI to 3 Port Fire Wire Card	790		512 mb	4400
	LQ-1050	105		Fire Wire Cable	265		Digital Frontech Digitiser	
	LQ-2170	475					6" X 4.5"	2100
	Ex 1000	95					8" X 6"	4200
	B 300/600	190					12" X 9"	5250
	OKI-520	150					Note taker	5250


36	PINNACLE PRODUCTS			BLUE DOLPHIN		39	        LAPTOP PRODUCTS	
	Pinnacle Studio DV+FwC+Cable	4850		Ext Battery Unit Price			RAM (MEMORY)	
	Pinnacle MP - 20+	9500		500 VA 1 com+1         	3990		128 MB DDR	2000
	Pinnacle MP - 30DV	15180		750 VA 2 com+1         	6300		256 MB DDR	3200
	Movie Box USB	14340		1000 VA 3 com+1        	8400		512 MB DDR	6000
	Link USB +	4890		1500 VA 4 com+1        	10870		FOR PIII	
	Mobile TV	6880		2000 VA 6 com+1        	15650		128 MB SD	2900
	Pinnacle Studio AVDV	8400		3000 VA 10 com+1     	19430		256 SD	6000
	PCMCIA Studio 8 Mobile (Laptop)	6200					FOR PIV	
				Battery Backup			256 MB SD 	4300
				2 Hrs            3 Hrs           	4Hrs			
37	SOFTWARE			2940             3780	5040		NOTE BOOK HARD DISK	
	Windows 98 SE	3990		4620             5040	5460		20 GB	4000
	Window's XP Home	4100		7560              9300	11030		40 GB 	4500
	Window's 2000 Professional	6900		9240             10080	11030		80 GB	8800
	Window's XP Professional	6900		15120           11030	22050		External Hard Disc Casing	600
	MS Office  XP   SBE	8950		18480           12030	22050	40	LAPTOPS	
	MS Office 2000 SBE	8900		Int Battery Backup / No. of comp			HP COMPAQ PRESARIO	
	MS Office 2003 SBE / BCM	11600		500 VA with 1 hour            1	5100		ACER	
	MS Office xp prof.w/publ 2002	13700		600 VA with 1.5 hour          1  	6300		IBM	
	Norton Antivirus 2004	1680		750 VA with 15 mins          2	4400		SAMSUNG	
	Norton Antivirus 2005	1800		1000 VA with 15 mins        3	8050			
	Norton Antivirus 2005 (3 user)	3150		1000 VA with 1hour            3	11500			
	Macfee Antivirus 2004	1650						
						41	BRANDED PC	
							HP COMPAQ PRESARIO	
							ACER	



38	BLACK COLOURED PRODUCTS							


A	BLACK MONITOR		F	BLACK SPEAKER	1YW			
	Samtron 15" Black 2YW	5100		Creative SBS  240	500			
	Samtron 17" Black 3YW	6450	G	BLACK KEYBOARD	1YW			
	Samtron 17"Flat M.B. Black	8350		Logitech Multimedia Keyboard	550			
	LG 15" Black         2YW 	4930		Samsung KB+Mouse	875			
	LG 17" Black         3YW	6350		Samsung 	255			
	LG 17" Flatron       3YW	8350		Samsung MM	480			
	Philips 15''             2YW	4900		I Ball	400			
	Philips 17"             3YW	5950		Logitech  Black	350			
	Philips 17"   Ft          3YW	8100		Logitech Black K/B+ Scroll Mouse	800			
	Philips 19"   Ft          3YW	14500		Logitech Black K/B+ Optiocal Mouse	1040			
B	BLACK CD WRITER	1YW		Odyssey	265			
	52x LG	1575		Frontech	180			
	52x Samsung	1525	H	BLACK MOUSE	1YW			
	52x Liteon	1575		I Ball	420			
	52x Sony	1700		Frontech USB	265			
C	BLACK CDWRITER COMBO	1YW		Samsung Optical	450			
	Liteon Combo	3050		Logitech Optical	550			
	Samsung Combo	3000	I	BLACK CABINETS	1YW			
	Sony	3150		Frontech	1200			
	LG	3150		Topaz/Oscar	1350			
D	BLACK DVD	1YW		I Ball Black	1650			
	16x Liteon	1850		I Ball Handle	1700			
	16x Samsung 	1800	K	CD ROM DRIVE	1YW			
	16x Sony	1930		52x LG 	760			
	16x LG	1930		52x Samsung	750			
E	BLACK FDD	1YW		52x Sony 	830			
	Sony	350						
	Samsung 	320


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 14, 2005)

Useless long list as I still did not find my answer and that too for a location named Delhi.

Try to be to the point as you are replying but not showing off.........


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 14, 2005)

plz edit that post max and align it well and press enter after each component  price

it looks so bad and uneasy to read


----------



## krishnathelord (Mar 15, 2005)

*Latest prices*

8) 
AMD Atlon 64 3000 + Asrock K8x combo Rs.10500
AMD Atlon 64 3000 + MSI/ Asus K8N combo Rs.11500

Ram DDR PC3200 (400)(ZION)               (333)(ZION)

128 mb  Rs.1000                                    Rs.1000
256mb  Rs.1840                                     Rs.1750
512 mb Rs.3350                                     Rs.3225
1 gb Rs.7500                                         Rs.7100


Asrock M/b 
P4i45GV             1995
K7VM3               2025
K7SGX41           2750
P4i65GV            3050
k8U-760GX        3975
P4S61               3850
P48Combo        5750
P4D915GL         3950
K8COMBOZ       4200[/img][/code]


----------



## cybershastri (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everbody,

I wanted to know the price of GeForce 6600 Plain 256MB AGP 8x price.
Is it different from 6600GT. Whats the difference? I had asked the price at a local dealer and had qouted the price for XFX 6600 plain 256 MB AGP 8x at 8500 Rs. Is it correct? My budget is around Rs. 8500/-. So should i go for it? Also whats the price of 256 MB 5700Ultra? Also suggest any other GFX card for my budget. Please dont suggest Raedon GFX because they are very highly priced where I live.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 15, 2005)

Rs 8500 is the rite price for the card

dun go in for the 5700 ultra even if its in the same price range

if u can afford abt 3000 Rs more get a XFX 6600GT 

it would be a good choice of card


----------



## cybershastri (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Sourabh.

I dont have the budget to buy 6600GT.  
The only thing now I want to know that should I go for XFX 6600 plain or are there better cards worth this amount? And which Raedon card is equivalent to XFX 6600 plain in terms of 1) Price and 2) Performance.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 15, 2005)

Powercolor 9600 XT falls in the same range

but i wod say buy the 6600 plain instead

which brand are u looking forward to?


----------



## KHUBBU (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Latest prices*



			
				krishnathelord said:
			
		

> Asrock M/b
> P4i65GV            3050




Do not buy Asrock mobo they r useless, this particular mobo has a special AGP slot which supports select gfx cards only. No 9600 on this!


----------



## krishnathelord (Mar 16, 2005)

thanx for the suggestion 

but as such the whole range of intel chipset M/b S*@ks.


----------



## cybershastri (Mar 16, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Powercolor 9600 XT falls in the same range
> 
> but i wod say buy the 6600 plain instead
> 
> which brand are u looking forward to?



  I had gone yesterday to buy the XFX 256MB 6600 Plain card. When I said to give the 256 MB 6600 plain graphics card he said he had never quoted the card at 8500 Rs. And then he said that it is not available in the market. Damm f***ing dealer. Then i asked for 6600GT 128MB. He said that card is not available for AGP slots and comes only for pci-express. And as far as Radeon card is concerned--Too expensive in Mysore. Dont know whats the price in Bangalore. Can any one give the prices in Bangalore?


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 16, 2005)

rofl ! shashtri, thats dealers for ya ! Always get a written quote in case of prices. That way they wont screw with u. 6600GT is available in agp variants as u wud probably know. The price wud be between 12-13k.


----------



## cybershastri (Mar 16, 2005)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> rofl ! shashtri, thats dealers for ya ! Always get a written quote in case of prices. That way they wont screw with u.



Ya i know i should have asked for a written quote of the prices. He is quoting the AGP XFX 6600GT 256 MB at 13.5k. But I just dont have the money to buy that. Also I wish I could go for a Raedon card, only if they were competitively priced. I am going to Bangalore next week. So whats the prices in Bangalore? And which shop to go to? Address of some good dealers are welcomed. Hope that I can buy a decent card in Bangalore.


----------



## naveenpoddar (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Latest prices*



			
				krishnathelord said:
			
		

> 8)
> AMD Atlon 64 3000 + Asrock K8x combo Rs.10500
> AMD Atlon 64 3000 + MSI/ Asus K8N combo Rs.11500


Pls mention from where in kolkata have u get these quotation


----------



## krishnathelord (Mar 16, 2005)

hey i can't say the place where because they would kill  me for leaking the prices

I am a ZPP.(Zion Premium Partner)

Anyways if u need any just call me 9830389641


----------



## vwad (Mar 19, 2005)

*Hi there*

Can anybody tell me how much is the difference between two states' prices of hardware.

I am in Pune & currently want to purchase a Athlon XP 2600 and Asus Motherboard with it, I want the suggestion regarding the chipset, as KT600 or Nfource KT 400 or something, what are the prices of these and also is there a non-samsung dvd writer which will come under Rs. 4000 ? (single layer will do)

Also which is the chepest feature rich 7200 rpm hard disk available in market in Pune ? ( No Samsung Please )

How much a 512 mb memory will cost ? 

I think I asked for a whole CPU


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Mar 21, 2005)

*UPDATED PRICES*

NEW PRICES
SOURCE *TECHTREE*
*img163.exs.cx/img163/9715/cpuprice12xk.jpg
*img163.exs.cx/img163/9842/motherboard8ip.jpg
*img163.exs.cx/img163/2986/ramprice4my.jpg
*img163.exs.cx/img163/5932/harddiskprice2eo.jpg
*img163.exs.cx/img163/1716/monitorprice17ry.jpg
*img163.exs.cx/img163/4773/graphiccard3fs.jpg
*img163.exs.cx/img163/2020/speakers6pw.jpg
*img163.exs.cx/img163/7559/opticaldrive7lo.jpg


----------



## vwad (Mar 23, 2005)

WOW 

Thats an exclusive list Agent Bhai !!

thanks


----------



## devilhead_satish (Mar 27, 2005)

*Latest graph card prices*

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story//graphiccard.jpg
All prices are Mumabai ones


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Mar 27, 2005)

can i get the ASROCK K8 COMBO-Z in chandigarh.
please help anyone to get me that here. 
please dont suggest another mobo-asrock rocks
And yes, also help me to get AMD Athlon 64 3000+-the 754 one-in chandigarh.ALSO. IF U could specify any shop for getting it.
please please- u gotta help me


----------



## gsurath (Mar 30, 2005)

Bought computer in Mumbai yesterday

Here are the prices 


AMD 64 2800+ 754 pin : Rs.5200
AS rock combo Z: Rs. 4200
Sony Combo drive: Rs. 2350
Seagate 160 GB 7200 PATA: Rs. 4500
VIP ATX cabinet: Rs 1400
Gforce MX 440: Rs 1750
LG studiworks black 700E: Rs5650
Transcend RAm 512MB 400 MHz: Rs.2750

So far spent Rs.27800. Just need the speakers now. Mainly for music and movies. no gaming. Any suggestions?


g


----------



## suave_guy (Mar 30, 2005)

if u've a budget of less then 3K then go for altec lansing atp3, 2.1...best speakers in this price range...

if u've a budget of arnd. 5K then go for altec lansing 251 or altec lansing VS3151....both are 5.1 speakers and better then creative 5.1 inspire series..

ENjoy....


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 30, 2005)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> if u've a budget of less then 3K then go for altec lansing atp3, 2.1...best speakers in this price range...
> 
> if u've a budget of arnd. 5K then go for altec lansing 251 or altec lansing VS3151....both are 5.1 speakers and better then creative 5.1 inspire series..
> 
> ENjoy....


I'll second that ...........although i think u shud go for a discreet soundcard incase u havent got one already. This will be much better than any onboard solution.


----------



## abhinav (Mar 31, 2005)

Transcend RAm 512MB 400 MHz
is this true

i tomorrow upgrade the following:

128mb Ram 266mhz TO 256mb 333mhz for 1000Rs

40 to 80 GB Rs.700

A combo drive samsung rs.2400

Livin in DELHI

r the price OK

Plz check 

Also
I planning to buy a new graphic card and a TV-Tuner card.

Plz Suggest guys
Also i have an offer here to By some INTEX TV-Tuner card for 1500Rs.(external)
It can play tv with out switching the PC on.

Is it a good deal

Waiting for response..............................
Abhinav
abhinav.com@gmail.com


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey guys i am residing in MUMBAI and i am having a nVIDIA GE FORCE FX 5200, 256 MB DDR RAM GRAPHICS CARD (3 months old) under warranty, i wanna ask how much price will i get if i sell this card of mine !!! 

Also tell me the prices that i can get from selling my P-4, 2.0 Ghz processor and my INTEL 865 GBF mobo.

i want to buy a new GRAPHICS CARD(in range of 7-8K),PROCESSOR(suggest wich one is better syited for high gaming as well as for work)(intel) and Mobo (intel).

thanx cheers n peace


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 1, 2005)

@ashu: A new one costs arnd 3.5k, so u shud b getting sumwhere arnd 2-2.5k. For the processor/mobo u shud get arnd 4-5k. For the rest specify ur budget and whether you want a PCIe or AGP based system.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey thanx * blade_runner*  for ur reply.

but i dont know wat to buy i mean a PCIe or AGP based system.  wich one is good and not too costly also.plz suggest 

My budget is around 15 K (+/-) Rs.1000/- 

thanx cheers n peace...


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 1, 2005)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Hey thanx * blade_runner*  for ur reply.
> 
> but i dont know wat to buy i mean a PCIe or AGP based system.  wich one is good and not too costly also.plz suggest
> 
> ...


Go for PCi-e so as to future "proof" yourself  
Get this 
AMD 64 3000+ 7.5k 
MSI RS480 6.5k   = 14k within your budget 
XFX PCX 6600 7.3k

For AGP get 
AMD 3000+ 7.2k s754
Asus K8N 5.3k
Leadtek 6600 AGP for 8.5k 
or 9600np - 5.5-6k


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 1, 2005)

any good first hand reviews of the MSI RS480 ??

how good is the onboard option

seems this mobo is getting very popular even the great GOD Raaabo has got it..lol

if someone in here has the msi rs480, post in ur views abt the same


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 1, 2005)

i think i have seen this review in the latest CHIP mag.u gotta c that man.only the price is not listed


----------



## klinux (Apr 2, 2005)

kuery :  any shops in chennai that sell working old EDO , sdrams , 16 / and 32 mb modules for old p1 boards , plus , video card with 8 mb or so mem


----------



## KHUBBU (Apr 3, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> any good first hand reviews of the MSI RS480 ??
> 
> how good is the onboard option
> 
> ...



it costs 6.7k 

source: 
*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/showstory.jsp?storyid=66768&s=lr


----------



## mako_123 (Apr 3, 2005)

I have an intel 915 GAG mtherboard . Need a good graphics card within the budget of around 10000. Which one should i go for . For quality gaming.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey guys help me out to purchase a DVD ROM for my system.
I hv a P-4, 2Ghz ssystem on an INTEL D 865 GBF mobo with 40 GB hdd along with SAMSUNG CD ROM and SAMSUNG CD WRITER.
I want to buy a DVD ROM so plz suggest me a proper one with a good price as well as performance ratio.I will use the DVD ROM to browse the DIGIT DVDs only and sumtimes sum movies too.

PLZ INCLUDE the prices of MUMBAI markets....  

thanx, cheers n peace...


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 3, 2005)

*i got one*



			
				Sourabh said:
			
		

> any good first hand reviews of the MSI RS480 ??
> 
> how good is the onboard option
> 
> ...


hey sourabh i got RS 480 mobo along with AMD 3000+. its terrific board and very good onboard graphic solution. i got this one as gigabyte  mobo which chip suggested was not available and also for its onboard graphics. I can play far cry at good resolution easily. Can u tell me how much speed a AMD 3000+ should give? its giving me 1.8Ghz???


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 4, 2005)

can any one tell me how much will a MSI Geforce FX5200 TD-128 128MB Graphics card will cost me at Kolkata??

& I found out that at Kolkata XFX Geforce FX5200 128MB costs 2650 + 4% VAT......


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 5, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> can any one tell me how much will a MSI Geforce FX5200 TD-128 128MB Graphics card will cost me at Kolkata??
> 
> & I found out that at Kolkata XFX Geforce FX5200 128MB costs 2650 + 4% VAT......


Lat checked it was arnd 3.3k i think. Perfect waste of money since one can get a Ati radeon 9550SE for 4.2k


----------



## imported_sudden (Apr 5, 2005)

anyone know the current price of ASUS 9550GE (gamer edition)?

where is it available in Kolkata or Delhi?


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 5, 2005)

^^ 9550GE is 5.5k in mumbai !


----------



## imported_sudden (Apr 5, 2005)

thanks.. Blade_Runner

Im going to buy ASUS 9550GE  ..

is there a better option in the same price range?

where to get in mumbai?  Lamington Rd.?


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 6, 2005)

sudden said:
			
		

> thanks.. Blade_Runner
> 
> Im going to buy ASUS 9550GE  ..
> 
> ...


Yup lammington in mumbai > ask for prime abgb or Asus dealers !


----------



## PrinceHeart (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi guys,

Need current price for graphic cards:
ATI Radeon 9600 PRO 256MB 
& 
ATI Radeon 9600 XT 256MB 

Since my query is abt hardware price. kindly look at this original post and reply. I have already posted my query in the graphic card section.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13761&start=180

cheers


----------



## amey_dude (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: i got one*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> Can u tell me how much speed a AMD 3000+ should give? its giving me 1.8Ghz???



Hi wiz, ur AMD64 3000+ is probably winchester type!!! AMD64 3000+ winchester runs @ 1.8GHz and AMD64 3000+ newcastle runs @ 2.0GHZ  



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> I want to buy a DVD ROM so plz suggest me a proper one with a good price as well as performance ratio.



Well ashu whatever may be the price DON'T ever buy a samsung DVD ROM.  For price and performance ratio LG DVD ROM is best, u can get it around 1200/- 
  If u increase ur budget a little more then go for a Sony or Liteon drives


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 6, 2005)

hey thanx, *amey_dude* 8) 


> Well ashu whatever may be the price DON'T ever buy a samsung DVD ROM. For price and performance ratio LG DVD ROM is best, u can get it around 1200/-
> If u increase ur budget a little more then go for a Sony or Liteon drives



So as per ur advice, u mean shud i go for SONY DVD ROMs ??  but i think the price for a SONY DVD ROM in the *LATEST HARDWARE PRICES* forum was listed as Rs.1200/- !! 

neways thanx for the advice, will go and buy a SONY DVD ROM   thanx dude 

cheers n peace.....


----------



## amey_dude (Apr 6, 2005)

U r welcome anytime ashu!!!

And yeah Sony drives are very good 

Also where are u from?? 
coz prices differ from place to place, i am in pune and price of sony drive is a little high here, but if u r getting sony or liteon at lower price then go for it!!


----------



## vwad (Apr 6, 2005)

I want an USB TV Tuner and Capture Device with Resolution of 720*540 for still images and videos.

Which is the best available in Pune and how much will it cost and which company is best one out there ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey * amey_dude * 

well I hv found out the price for SONY DVD ROM 16-x and the Mumbai price is Rs.1850/- (for the white color model) also do tell me that is this the latest DVD ROM speed that is available in the market , from SONY? also is it true that the SONY DVD ROM comes in a Plastic packing and not the Box packed one?? and with a 1 year warranty (as told to me by the shop keeper, )

Are there any CD or Floppy given to me  along with the SONY DVD ROM for installation or will my WIN XP PROF. edition OS detect it automatically?? 

please help guys !!!!! 
cheere n peace....


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 10, 2005)

How much a Msi rx480m2 (no integrated graphics) and an athlon64 939 pin 3000+ or 3200+ cost in TN   

Also how much ram would be necassary to play the upcoming games


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 10, 2005)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> How much a Msi rx480m2 (no integrated graphics) and an athlon64 939 pin 3000+ or 3200+ cost in TN
> 
> Also how much ram would be necassary to play the upcoming games


Not available still imo.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 10, 2005)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> Also how much ram would be necassary to play the upcoming games



For the upcoming Titles i reckon a Minimum of 512MB DDR 400Mhz Ram to play the games rather decently without much hitches.So Consider Either Kingston or Hynix Ram's which will do.Games like Doom 3 Need a Minimum of 384MB of physical Ram to be decently playable


----------



## KHUBBU (Apr 11, 2005)

Whats the current price of MSI 875P neo and Gigabyte  GA-8KNXP ( both 875 chipset) ?

r they still available in the market ?


----------



## monty701 (Apr 12, 2005)

wats the price of geforce  6600 gt agp in mumbai????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 12, 2005)

monty701 said:
			
		

> wats the price of geforce  6600 gt agp in mumbai????



Well An XFX6600Gt Will cost somewhere around 11.3k and A Gigabyte 6600gt must be around 13k atleast.Stroll off to lamington road for accurate pricing


----------



## urvishgajjar (Apr 14, 2005)

*Which Motherboard is Best and Cost effective for AMD 64 2800*

I have recently AMD Athlon xp 2000+ with Asus A7N266-VM Motherboard with Onboard Nvidia NForce2 Graphics onboard with runs 70% of recent games like Crickt 2004, Starwars Jedi Nights, Unreal Tournaments 2003, Halo2, Hulk etc. but most recent games like Price of Percia latest version, Doom3 etc. may be not work, So I want to Upgrade My PC with MSI K8MM-ILSR which have SATA,RAID,8USB,FIREWIRE,AGP8x,LAN,Onboard Unichrome graphics upto 64MB etc.

So I just wanted to know from you guys there:

is anybody try MSI K8MM-ILSR ?

if yes how is most recent games like doom3, halflife2 etc. runs on onboard graphics?

is it has better gaming support then my currunt Asus's onboard Nvidia Nforce2 graphics on board ?

is it possible to run all recent games with MSI's onboard's unichrome graphics (Slow games will do, I just want to run games)

Please suggest 
Email urvishgajjar@yahoo.com

[/url]


----------



## mohit (Apr 14, 2005)

*XFX PCX 5300*

Any body know the pricing of XFX Nvidia PCX 5300 (PCI-E) card ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Which Motherboard is Best and Cost effective for AMD 64 2800*



			
				urvishgajjar said:
			
		

> I have recently AMD Athlon xp 2000+ with Asus A7N266-VM Motherboard with Onboard Nvidia NForce2 Graphics onboard with runs 70% of recent games like Crickt 2004, Starwars Jedi Nights, Unreal Tournaments 2003, Halo2, Hulk etc. but most recent games like Price of Percia latest version, Doom3 etc. may be not work


Hmmm....well Doom 3 will Run On an Nforce 2 Mobo Trust Me,you just need XP for it. (I'm Runnin it with the Same Mobo with all settings at low,of Course ) Cant say the same for POP:SOT And WW as these games are High on Pixel shader support and Nforce 2 falls behind  



			
				urvishgajjar said:
			
		

> is anybody try MSI K8MM-ILSR ?


Nope dude havent tried this Mobo yet but just ran through its specs which says to have a SIS Graphics Controller which AFAIk Sucks Badly in running games and if i'm not mistaken it has just 64MB shared Video Mem which is not much better than your Nforce 2 anyways  




			
				urvishgajjar said:
			
		

> if yes how is most recent games like doom3, halflife2 etc. runs on onboard graphics?


Hl2 Yes With Normal Settings but Doom 3 Cant say much as it would require a Good Graphic card to give you a Real feel of the game.



			
				urvishgajjar said:
			
		

> is it has better gaming support then my currunt Asus's onboard Nvidia Nforce2 graphics on board ?


Well not much i must say but if you insert a AGP Card then well thats a different Screnario.In Any case i suggest you better Have a Graphics card upgrade rather than depending on the Onboard Video Memory.  



			
				urvishgajjar said:
			
		

> is it possible to run all recent games with MSI's onboard's unichrome graphics (Slow games will do, I just want to run games)


Cant Guarantee all Games but if it lacks pixel shader and Vertex Shader then games like POP versions and Splinter Cell:Ct will refuse to start up on it  

@mohit.....The XFX Nvidia PCX5300 with 128MB DDR Vram must be costing around 3.5k-4k in Mumbai.


----------



## amey_dude (Apr 14, 2005)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> also do tell me that is this the latest DVD ROM speed that is available in the market , from SONY?



Yea thats the latest speed available in market  



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> also is it true that the SONY DVD ROM comes in a Plastic packing and not the Box packed one?? and with a 1 year warranty



Not sure about this, but it comes in box packing i think and dont know abt warranty  



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Are there any CD or Floppy given to me along with the SONY DVD ROM for installation or will my WIN XP PROF. edition OS detect it automatically??



Any OS will detect the DVD-ROM automatically    And abt CD there will one containg original version of some dvd compatible players such as powerDVD or others


----------



## mamba (Apr 14, 2005)

lite-on 1673S dvd - riter - 4.3k
bought 2day .


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 16, 2005)

HEy can anyone tell me which one is better in 

AMD winchester or newcastle? WHY?


----------



## quad master (Apr 16, 2005)

Winchester is better than newcastle 

Reason
- Built using 90nm technology.
- low voltage required.
- since low voltage therefore less heat generated.
- if you belong to the overclocker category then winchesters overclock more than newcastle.

AMD is coming with new cores Venice and Sandeigo which are more better
than winchester.

if you are planning to buy one do wait for these cores as they are more 
better than winchester.

Why read my 2nd post here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic...c9&PHPSESSID=5a82e25c5f2b558da304c3eae49977a7


----------



## kapeed1986 (Apr 16, 2005)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> *grinning_devil:*
> 
> 
> > Geforce 6800Pro 256MB (PCI -EX) - 25500
> ...




What abt price for AMD64 939 3000+ ?
Is MSI480 MoBo available in Kerala yet ?


----------



## sourabhmajumder (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey Guys !!!!



I am new to this forum.
But has always been a loyal Digit Reader scince the very begining in April 98. And Hv never missed an issue.

I have posted few topics related to Speakers. Please check them out

I am A Delhi , Nehru place Based Computer Resseller.

Please Feel free to ask me anything.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 17, 2005)

sourabhmajumder

Sure here is my first Q
Dear Sir I want a pentium 3 1.4 Tulatine CPU where and how can i get it.
I have a ASUS CUSL2 mobo and bought a Tulatine adaptor today from bazee or shall i say ebay.in today thus am anxious to try it out.


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 17, 2005)

*if better then....*



			
				quad master said:
			
		

> Winchester is better than newcastle
> 
> Reason
> - Built using 90nm technology.
> ...


If winchester r better then y it gives less speed than newcastle?( AMD 64 bit 3000+ -> winchester=1.8ghz and newcastle=2ghz)


----------



## rockit (Apr 17, 2005)

Any body can give exact price of XFX geforce 6600 256 MB (OEM) pack


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2005)

rockit said:
			
		

> Any body can give exact price of XFX geforce 6600 256 MB (OEM) pack


Well the XFX Geforce 6600 (Plain) 256MB Version costs around 7.9k i guess.

@Wizrulez.....Dude the Winchesters are a new breed and have Less Voltage and Process counts.If overclocked the winchesters give a Better results than Newcastle processors,also they are comparatively cooler if compared to Newcastle processors.If you actually bechmark these processors rather than stating its Ghz speeds u'll clearly see the results and Winchester having an edge over Newcastle.
Check this site out for the actual benchmarking battle Between Newcastle and Winchester processors
*www.bleedinedge.com/reviews/processor_reviews/a64/ap64_01.html


----------



## darklord (Apr 18, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> rockit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct me if i am wrong but arent Hammers faster when it comes to Clock to clock performance comparison between Winnies and Hammers.


----------



## monty701 (Apr 18, 2005)

hey guys i want to buy a geforce 6600 GT AGP card. can u please give me the adress of GAINWARD , XFX,GIGABYTE & LEADTEK dealers in mumbai.which brand is the best among these???  also give me the price for each brand.help required urgently.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 18, 2005)

darklord said:
			
		

> Correct me if i am wrong but arent Hammers faster when it comes to Clock to clock performance comparison between Winnies and Hammers.


Lol......Darky i suppose at some point the Winnies outperform the Clawhammers in Gaming benchmarks but here i dun suppose the clawhammer was in discussion or agruement,am i right buddy   
Btw if you look at those Dual channel memory controllers of winnies they are surely better stading in comparison to the L2 cache of Clawhammer's,Atleast that's what AMD says at this point  Plus you have a Winnie proccy too i suppose so how much does it OC to and how did you feel its performance in comparison to Clawhammer core


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 19, 2005)

can help me with price of sli mobos (Asus and msi ones) pls give model no. also


----------



## sandeeprao (Apr 19, 2005)

has  the nvidia nforce4 chipset released in india???and i plan to buy a new comp for abt 35k with amd pross.can anyone help me??i would prefer a pci-e video card by nvidia.can the gr8 ones out there help me???


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 19, 2005)

The asus sli for AMD using gforce 4 is selling at Rs 6500 on ebay.in in bangalore its 13K. The sli gforce 4 for intel is not yet available (as of yesterday)


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 19, 2005)

i m geting MSI K8N SLI Platinum for 12000+ vat at kolkata


----------



## eminemence (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,
Can somebody tell me whats the price of a decent medium sized
ATX cabinet?
--eminemence.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 20, 2005)

i got an ibox less smps Rs 800/-


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 20, 2005)

krishnathelord said:
			
		

> can help me with price of sli mobos (Asus and msi ones) pls give model no. also


That would be the Asus A8N With SLI Support which retails around 12-13k Out here in Mumbai And as for the Intel SLI Isnt available out here


----------



## harish_21_10 (Apr 20, 2005)

hi,
  Just need the prices of the following phones:
1.3230
2.6630
3.7710

tnx


----------



## Geforce (Apr 21, 2005)

My System specs r:

AMD Athlon64 2800+
MSI K8N Neo Platinum
512MB DDR400 Kingston
Geforce4 Ti4200

One of my Friends is coming from US, he asked me if i wanted something from there. I don't want to upgrade my GFx card right now. 

I was thinking to get another 512MB RAM as it would only cost around 2300/- as compared to 4000/- for kingston totaling the system RAM to 1GB.

Will it make much of a difference in games. I play far cry, DOOM3, HL2 and it seems to run pretty well on 512MB. 

Should i go for it.


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 21, 2005)

Geforce said:
			
		

> My System specs r:
> 
> AMD Athlon64 2800+
> MSI K8N Neo Platinum
> ...


Will make a world of a diff in the load times and will boost your frames if you have the right card. Dump the Ti4200 and get a 6800GT or 6600Gt from the US.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## mako_123 (Apr 21, 2005)

*hi*

Can anyone please post the latest list of Graphics Card prices for AGP and PCI Express


----------



## Geforce (Apr 21, 2005)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> Dump the Ti4200 and get a 6800GT or 6600Gt from the US.  Just my opinion though.



Well the difference between the rates in India and US is enormous. You can get a Geforce 6800 GT for 12-13k ... it is very tempting.

Even though I can afford it ... i won't buy it ...'cause Ti4200 is giving good frame rates in recent games right now with good special effects reproduction.

I would rather jump to an even bigger leap - to the next generation chip .... the nividia G70 or something.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: hi*



			
				mako_123 said:
			
		

> Can anyone please post the latest list of Graphics Card prices for AGP and PCI Express



Here Check this out
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11272&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=180


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Can you tell me how much would the following config costs    

AMD Athlon 939pin 3000+ / 3200+
MSI K8N Neo 4 Platinum
Hynix 512mb DDR RAM 400 Mhz
Samsung / Seagate 160GB SATA HDD
VIP 400W SATA Power Supply
XFX 6600 256MB Graphics
VIP ATX Cabinet
Sony DRU 710A DVD Writer
Sony 16/52 DVD ROM
Sony 1.44mb FDD
Creative Inspire 5200 Speakers
Samsung 793s 17" Monitor
Logitech elite keyboard
Logitech 3 button optical scroll mouse
56k internal modem(any good brand)
Compro Tv Tuner/Capture/fm
Logitech Quickcam Express
HP PSC1315 all in one
Decent Quality Headphone and mic

PLease tell me the price of this config as i want to buy a new pc

Also tell me what ups should i buyfor this power supply and its price(preferably apc or wipro)?


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 22, 2005)

Also tell me what ups would be necessary for this power supply


----------



## akshayt (Apr 22, 2005)

additonal 512mb may not give you much help for palyabitlity in games like doom3 as yuo cn anyways not play at ultra high quality settings.

Also,if you are so content with your card, could you please tell whether depending upon the game and map you are able to get 30-60fps and above in games like :
doom 3 
half life 2
far cry
ut2004
splinter cell : chaos theory
hitman contracts etc
@ 1024*768,med-high quality settings,not highest quality


----------



## akshayt (Apr 22, 2005)

also, kingston value ram should cost 3200-3300 and not 4000
corsair is for 3400 + 4% vat in delhi and also kingston nowadays in india , have heard that don't know which chip you would get so rather go for transcend or corsair ask others about compatibility.


----------



## mako_123 (Apr 24, 2005)

Can anyone suggest Which Graphics card should i buy for a PCI -ex motherboard. My budget is around 9000.


----------



## monty701 (Apr 24, 2005)

i want to buy geforce 6600gt graphic card.i have seen that there is not much price difference betwen the agp & pci express varient of the card.so i have decided to go for the pci express by upgrading to a motherboard which supports a pci express slot.
so please suggest me a good motherboard for intel processor.    [BRAND PREFFERED"INTEL"]
 my current pc config is:
procesor:  p4 2.4
motherboard:  intel 845gebv2 [agp 4x]
ram:256 mb ddr [266 mhz]
I DONT WANT TO UPGRADE RAM & PROCESSOR.I WANT A DESCENT MOTHERBOARD TO MAKE MY SYSTEM FUTUREPROOF COZ PROCESOR & RAM CAN BE CHANGED WHENEVER WANTED.ALSO MENTION THE PRICES.


----------



## mako_123 (Apr 24, 2005)

Why is XFX PCX 6200 Priced less than Geforce 5700 . Which one is better, i mean 6200 has got better shader model etc so why is it priced less. Is it not better than 5700 ?


----------



## monty701 (Apr 24, 2005)

hey guys,MY CURRENT CONFIG IS:

procesor:  p4 2.4 [533mhz]
motherboard:  intel 845gebv2 [agp 4x]
ram:256 mb ddr [266 mhz].

now i want to buy a 6600 gt graphics card.i have seen that there is not much price difference between the pci-e & agp varient.also the pci-e technology is latest & better.
so i want to upgrade my motherboard & cpu.i want a motherboard which supports pci-e slot.i would prefer AMD 64[socket 939] cpu and an appropriate motherboard.so kindly give me the list of various cpu & motherboard combos good in performance as compared to my existing combination.also mention the prices.what price shall i get if i sell my current cpu & motherboard???help required urgently...


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 25, 2005)

monty701 said:
			
		

> hey guys,MY CURRENT CONFIG IS:
> 
> procesor:  p4 2.4 [533mhz]
> motherboard:  intel 845gebv2 [agp 4x]
> ...


Get a AMD64 3000+ for 7k or 3200+ for 2.5k more and the MSI Rs480 which seems to be the cheapest pcie mobo arnd for 5.8k. The performance difference b/w ur current setup and the new one shud be a lot since you dont have a gpu. Also get a Gb if ram if you are gonna be playin the latest games like d3 and hl2 etc.


----------



## monty701 (Apr 26, 2005)

hey guys what r the prices of following motherboards in mumbai

1. ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe (NVIDIA nForce4 SLI)

2. MSI K8N Diamond (NVIDIA nForce4 SLI)

3. Gigabyte GA-K8NXP-SLI (NVIDIA nForce4 SLI).


   *** ALSO WHICH IS BEST AMONG THESE?????***
help fasst......


----------



## geek_rohit (Apr 26, 2005)

Mobile Phone Price List  
Mugdha Roge 

Here's a list of mobile phone models and prices sourced from a few authorised dealers in Mumbai. All prices are maximum retail prices (MRP), except where indicated otherwise. 

Note: Nokia, Samsung and Sony Ericsson prices have now been updated as of 25th April 2005. 

*img260.echo.cx/img260/3504/3391benq2405mpl6ap.jpg
*img260.echo.cx/img260/8392/3391motorola2405mpl2px.jpg
*img260.echo.cx/img260/9616/3391nwmobilepricelist20050424n.gif
*img260.echo.cx/img260/4353/3391philips2405mpl2dy.jpg
*img260.echo.cx/img260/8703/3391sagem2405mpl0my.jpg
*img260.echo.cx/img260/6845/3391nwmobilepricelist20050424s.gif
*img260.echo.cx/img260/2843/3391nwmobilepricelist20050424s1.gif

Source


----------



## abhinav (Apr 28, 2005)

thanks buddy


----------



## abhinav (Apr 28, 2005)

also tell me the latest price of RAM any local


----------



## suhas_sm (May 1, 2005)

WHiCH Mid range MotherBoard N proceesor Along with Display card wuld be good enough to support DDR II ,, pci exp,, ???
AMD prefered  
Y isnt DDR II much in discussion here ? is it not worth or not available in mumbai ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2005)

suhas_sm said:
			
		

> WHiCH Mid range MotherBoard N proceesor Along with Display card wuld be good enough to support DDR II ,, pci exp,, ???
> AMD prefered
> Y isnt DDR II much in discussion here ? is it not worth or not available in mumbai ?



Hmmm.....Well PCI-E For Amd Processors are very few Namely Asus A8N And K8N DL Mobo which are very high Priced.As for Intel's Line up its quite simple a 2.8Gigz Proccy and a 915G Original Mobo(PCI-E With Onboard Intel GMA900 Graphics)will Cost Ya round 14k and yup this Mobo supports Dual Channel DDR 2 Memory (DDR2 533MHz and DDR2 400Mhz Frequencies).DDR 2 is relatively a new standard and very few people seem to be aware of its use and yes its definetly worth it and possibly available in Mumbai too.


----------



## sandeeprao (May 2, 2005)

anyone from chennai who can give  me the prices of the xfx geforce 6600 range in ritchi?? also the prices of the amd 3000+ and 3200+ ??//


----------



## jay4u (May 2, 2005)

*Wanted price quotes..*

I wanted to upgrade my system. I want to go for a PC which would be low on my pocket and high on performance. Right nowI wanna buy 

1. Mobo
2. Pocessor (optional)
3. Graphic card
4. Ram

My estimates :

1. 2.8Gigz Proccy and a 915G Original Mobo(PCI-E With Onboard Intel GMA900 Graphics)
2. 5700 LE XFX Graphic card
3. 512 MB DDR 400 Mhz RAM

Is it a good deal... 13k + 5k + 2k roughly around 20k... what do u have to day.... Suggest any better combination....


----------



## goobimama (May 2, 2005)

Asus Motherboard + AMD64 2800 CPU = 9400
512 MB RAM (hynix) = 2400
80GB hdd (seagate SATA) = 3000
17" Monitor = 6000
KBD + Mouse (Logitech Optical Mouse) = 750
DVD Combo Drive = 2700
Cabinet (iBall brand) = 1350
UPS (iBall brand) = 1700
VAT = %4 = 1200
Warranty and delivery = 500
Total = 29000

Is this a suitable price for the config or is the dealer cheating me?


----------



## wizrulz (May 2, 2005)

*depends*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Asus Motherboard + AMD64 2800 CPU = 9400
> 512 MB RAM (hynix) = 2400
> 80GB hdd (seagate SATA) = 3000
> 17" Monitor = 6000
> ...


 hey it depends on which asus mobo he is giving, also please make sure how many pin processor he intends to give u, better still tell him that u want 939 pin processor. abt ram -> go for 400mhz ram. monitor-> which one? rest all seems to be fine. but be sure to collect all warranty cards and receipts to avoid any trouble. happy computing


----------



## goobimama (May 2, 2005)

which mobo should I ask for? I'll see about the processor. Does the 2800+ come in the 939 pin socket?
Also, it is 400 Mhz RAM,
Monitor, I think its LG or Samsung
and lastly, this is a config for my friend. If and when I buy my killer config, its gonna be a Mac...


----------



## abhinav (May 2, 2005)

Hey guys plz help I bought 256mb ram 333mhz for Rs.1750.A week ago.
Now planning to upgrade it to 512mb ram,as i think 256 is now sufficient.Also i am low on budget and need a Graphic card with good performance.Tell me the price of all which will be better.
Money will decide afterwards means hav to buy a graphic card and dont hav any idea which one to buy.


----------



## suhas_sm (May 3, 2005)

What is the cost of ASUS A8N SLI in mumbai ???
Wat onboard display card it offers ?
Which Mid range PCI display card would be best fot it ?
Also which ram ? i want 1 GB ram .

Is mobo good for runnnig heavy software devepolment programs too ?


----------



## apoorv_bindlish (May 3, 2005)

*Latest Prices*

Can any one tell me the cost of following
80 GB Seagate HDD
Samsung DVD ROM
GeForce FX 5200 with 128MB RAM  AGP 8X
GeForce FX 5700 with 256MB RAM  AGP 8X


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 3, 2005)

suhas_sm said:
			
		

> What is the cost of ASUS A8N SLI in mumbai ???


Around 13.5k atleast.


			
				suhas_sm said:
			
		

> Wat onboard display card it offers ?


None.Based On the Nforce 4 Chipset which aint offering any Onboard thingyy.


			
				suhas_sm said:
			
		

> Which Mid range PCI display card would be best fot it ?


Budget????? 
Take your Pic From Geforce 6200 Pci-E Or the Fx5700 Non-Ultra PCI-E version.Recommended would be Geforce 6600Gt PCI-E version


			
				suhas_sm said:
			
		

> Also which ram ? i want 1 GB ram .


Kingston Or Transcend 1Gb 400Mhz @6.5k



			
				suhas_sm said:
			
		

> Is mobo good for runnnig heavy software devepolment programs too ?


Its the Processor that counts the most as compared to the Motherboard....If say you have a Socket 939 Processor like Athlon 64 3200+ or sometin like that on this mobo then yea it can easily handle heavy applications provided a Good Graphics card and Sufficient Memory.


----------



## akshayt (May 5, 2005)

msi pci-e slot, + onboard video

a8n sli shud be 12.5 
<13
last was about 12750-12800 approx

corsair ddr 400 512mb
3250+ tax

try to avoid kingston,ask others


----------



## dinesh_singh (May 6, 2005)

*dear friends*

please guide me for buying a cpu.as i m an amd fan so will be intrested in amd only.i am intrested in athlon 64 3200+ socket 939.
the problem is i m told that winchester core is better .....i want to know that which one is the core of this cpu....i m also intrested in investing in a sli motherboard.
can u people tell me which brand shuld i go for.....at my city only gigabyte and asus are available.which should i buy.
and i m intrested in a xfx 6600gt or xfx 6800 gt....
as xfx gt6800 cost almost double from 6600gt from xfx....will it provide a double performance.or a xfx 6600gt will be sufficient.
i have 1gb kingston 400 ddr ram.
 plz help as soon as possible as i will upgrade this week only


----------



## mamba (May 6, 2005)

3200+ on socket 939 means its winchester ( 90 nm fabrication )

6800gt is much better than 6600gt . i suggest u go in 4 a gainward card . xfx is crappy compared 2 it . 

go in 4 asus a8n-sli deluxe ( dont remember if a deluxe is available or not , do check it out , i think it is ) . dont even touch gigabyte


----------



## dinesh_singh (May 7, 2005)

*thanx*

thanx dear.....i was going buy a gigabyte mobo....but is it really that bad.
yes asus a8n sli delux is available from rashi peripherals.
can you tell me any distributer of gainward in chandigarh.
as here only gigabyte asus and xfx cards are available.

or shuld i go for asus 6600 gt series.
is xfx 6600gt is better then asus 6600gt.
i think i have only two options here xfx 6600gt and asus 6600gt
rashi peripherals prices rs 13000 and rs 17000.
please help me choose.


----------



## nashedi (May 7, 2005)

rates in nehru place as on 07-05-2005 (approx)
asus mobo(nforce4 250gb chipset)+amd 64 3200+(939)=12500
amd 64 fx-55=45000
xfx geforce 6200/250mb [agp 8x]=5500
xfx geforce 6800 ultra=14500
seagate 80 gb 7200 rpm SATA=2850
512 mb ddr 400 fsb=2970


u have to wander a lot in the market to get prices that low. there can be a difference of 1000 bucks on high end item b/w venders if u can find it.
for example one vender was offering asus  8n sli mobo for 16700, another one was giving it out for 13400 and yet another vendor offered it for 12200.


----------



## mamba (May 7, 2005)

nashedi said:
			
		

> xfx geforce 6800 ultra=14500



 

seriously   
if it aint a typo , plz tell me the dealers name


----------



## nashedi (May 8, 2005)

oops, soorryyy it wasn't ulra. just plain 6800 and vender is skope comp.


----------



## abhinav (May 9, 2005)

Hey guys plz help I bought 256mb ram 333mhz for Rs.1750.A week ago.
Now planning to upgrade it to 512mb ram,as i think 256 is now sufficient.Also i am low on budget and need a Graphic card with good performance.Tell me the price of all which will be better.
Money will decide afterwards means hav to buy a graphic card and dont hav any idea which one to buy.


----------



## rohanbee (May 10, 2005)

Guys i have a suggestion. This thread is getting very confusing and long. I think there should be group categories so that there is no mix -up

Here we have anything and everything after a while it might get too cluttered!!


----------



## ravibhatia (May 10, 2005)

*suggest a suitable motherboard*

I am planning to buy a AMD300+/3200+, but need advise and cost (in Mumbai) of a suitable mother board...
Other config I have in mind is 512DDR/80GB SATA


----------



## mukul (May 11, 2005)

can some one tell me the cheapest with hardware accn and lighting for agp 8x


----------



## rohanbee (May 12, 2005)

*Re: suggest a suitable motherboard*



			
				ravibhatia said:
			
		

> I am planning to buy a AMD300+/3200+, but need advise and cost (in Mumbai) of a suitable mother board...
> Other config I have in mind is 512DDR/80GB SATA



Friend there is a thread which you might like to check out also........a lot of hardware prices are being discussed there too..........*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19659
Just in case you dont get all your answers here. cheers


----------



## nashedi (May 15, 2005)

256 mb ram 400 fsb=1675(13/5/2005)....nehru place.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 17, 2005)

Pentium 4 3 Ghz with HT : 9000

Intel Original mobo D915GAV (Grantsdale): 5500

Kingstone Original DDR 400 RAM 256 MD : 2000 (Kingstone Dealer Price)

Prices are EX-BANGALORE Official Dealer Prices ( Not S P Road Prices )


----------



## Tech&ME (May 17, 2005)

nashedi said:
			
		

> 256 mb ram 400 fsb=1675(13/5/2005)....nehru place.



Which company RAM are you talking about ?


----------



## sam2211 (May 17, 2005)

pls give banglore prices for:
6600GT 128 mb
6600 GT 256mb
6800GT 128mb
6800GT 256mb
6600 PCI-E
6800 PCI-E
thanks


----------



## King_Niral (May 19, 2005)

Could I have the rates of the following :-  
NAGPUR<JABALPUR<INDORE(Will be preferred  )

I have BOUGHT A ASUS K8N - E Delux
                           Transcend ddr 400 512mb
                            GeForce fx 5700Le with s-media 128 mb !!

 AMD Athlon 64 2800+
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
(ALL ARE 754 pin based !!)

HARD DISKS -
SATA-
              Samsung 80gb,120gb PUMA(sata)
              Seagate  80gb,120gb(Baracuda)
              Maxtor  80gb,120gb 

UPS-
       Intex 500va & 600va
       microtek 500va & 600va
       numeric 500va & 600va
       APC 500va 600va

COMBO DRIVES -
        SONY
        LITE- on (if available)
        ASUS
        LG
        SAMSUNG

DO mention where were the rates from and where it can be purchased and if u could get a numbers to dealers and distributers !!

THANK YOU ALL IN ADVANCE !!! PLZ HELP ME !!!


----------



## krishnathelord (May 20, 2005)

Ndivia 6600 AGP 256 Mb For Rs. 9350


----------



## magnet (May 20, 2005)

i heard 256mb cards uses cheap memory components compared to 128bit...also doesnt provide any significant change is it true????


----------



## sagsall4u (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Hmmm*



			
				it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. Nehru Place is the place for Delhi ppl ..
> 
> The Cost Calculator is a cool thingy they got ..





This is the crappiest site i've seen they quoted 9000 for an AMD 2800+

and the rest are +lly bad.


----------



## King_Niral (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Hmmm*



			
				sagsall4u said:
			
		

> it_waaznt_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sagsall4u (May 22, 2005)

*no no no .....*

then even 9000 for an amd 2800+ is dumb and will give ppl the wrong idea


----------



## sagsall4u (May 22, 2005)

*Halp*

i need the price of this mobo MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum/SLI  urgently . prefers mumbai prices


----------



## King_Niral (May 22, 2005)

over here a computer guy said Rs9800 for a 2800+ !!

but u never got the point !!!

it is the rate of the COMBO PACK !!!!
coz here where is live No one sells the processor alone !!!!

CHEERS !!!


----------



## sagsall4u (May 22, 2005)

i need the price of this mobo MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum/SLI  urgently .


----------



## sagsall4u (May 22, 2005)

King_Niral said:
			
		

> over here a computer guy said Rs9800 for a 2800+ !!
> 
> but u never got the point !!!
> 
> ...



what do you mean by a COMBO pack . i am quite new here i guess


----------



## King_Niral (May 22, 2005)

BY combo i mean MOBO + PROCESSOR !!!!


----------



## sagsall4u (May 22, 2005)

King_Niral said:
			
		

> BY combo i mean MOBO + PROCESSOR !!!!




NOW thats a good price and thx 4 helping me out


----------



## Tech&ME (May 22, 2005)

Visit the below mention site for latest hardware prices.
www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/


----------



## khandu (May 23, 2005)

Some1 plz quote me estimated mumbai street pricing : ( can be slightly above the actual ). . I need to take out an estimate for my Rig

AMD 3200+ = 

ASUS A8N-E Mobo = 

Geforce 6600 PCIe Card = 

Creative Inspire 5200 / Anetec Lansing 251 =

512 DDR RAM = 

Cabinet ( i have a lot of heating problem so a good airy one ) = 

DVD Writer = 

DVD Rom = 

Ofcourse u can change anything u like in it 

I just want it to play games like Doom III ( like my ATI 9600 does ) and more for music and movies etc.. 

I am not a hardcore gamer.. I play strategy games which do not require high end AGP


----------



## karthik55859 (May 23, 2005)

*price of ati X600 pro and non pro*

Can some one tell me the price of ATI X600 pro and non pro cards which brands are available...


thanking all


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 23, 2005)

AMD 3200+ and ASUS A8N-E Mobo = 18500 

Geforce 6600 PCIe Card = 7500

512 DDR RAM = 2100

Cabinet ( i have a lot of heating problem so a good airy one ) = 1500

DVD Writer = 4500 Sony Dual Layered


----------



## King_Niral (May 23, 2005)

sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> AMD 3200+ and ASUS A8N-E Mobo = 18500
> 
> Geforce 6600 PCIe Card = 7500
> 
> ...



Wat kind of heat problems? can u suggest a solution ?
how many fans do u have ??


----------



## King_Niral (May 23, 2005)

sagsall4u said:
			
		

> King_Niral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ur Welcome !!!!


----------



## khandu (May 24, 2005)

King_Niral said:
			
		

> sachin_kothari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My room isint very airy so my previous intel had a lot of problem cause my PC is nearly on 24/7

Can u suggest cabinet brand for Rs. 1500 ??


----------



## King_Niral (May 24, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> King_Niral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I AM GONNA BUY THE BIGGEST CABINET I CAN SEE !!!! IN ALL THE SHOPS I WILL VISIT !!! AND SEE THE AMOUNTS OF EXTRA SPACE FOR GIVEN TO FIT EXTRA FANS AROUND !!!

AND A GOOD CABINET !!! WHICH EVER ONE I GET !!!

CHEERS !!!


----------



## ehemantyadav (May 24, 2005)

Hi all!!! This side Hemant from Gurgaon Can Anybody Tell me the current price of 
a) IOMEGA USB HDD ( 160 GB)
b) 256 RD RAM @ 800 MHz
c) TVS Gold Keyboard
d) One Extra Fan of good Quality


----------



## Varunnagwekar (May 24, 2005)

What is the cost of the following? 100 gb hd, 150, 200, 400 &500 gb hard disk drive of 7200 rpm of any brand.


----------



## supersaiyan (May 25, 2005)

well i just enquired abt gainward 6600 gt 128 mb golden sample. its for 12000.


----------



## khandu (May 26, 2005)

@supersaiyan 

Is it from Mumbai ?? can u gimme number / website

Here is the latest what i got in Mumbai 

AMD Athlon 64bit 3200+ Processor and A8N-E ASUS Motherboard : Rs. 18450

512 DDR RAM 400 : 2650 Kingston

Creative inspire 5200 5.1 Speakers : 4900

ibenz cabinet : 1750

DVD writer : 4850 Sony 16X dual Layer

DVD ROM : 1850 Sony

I have pasted the graphics card prices in the Graphics card thread.. check that out


----------



## sagsall4u (May 26, 2005)

*WHAT*



			
				khandu said:
			
		

> @supersaiyan
> 
> Is it from Mumbai ?? can u gimme number / website
> 
> ...



check the prices at lamington rd . i think they are lower well thats what my engineer told me . and which asus mobo are u talking bout'


----------



## khandu (May 26, 2005)

I am talking about A8N-E AUSU Mobo

lami will be cheaper Rs. 100-150 i guess


----------



## supersaiyan (May 26, 2005)

i wanna know the difference between msi rs480-m2 and msi rs480m2-il mobo. also is there ne other gud mobo in the same price which performs better?


----------



## blade_runner (May 27, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> i wanna know the difference between msi rs480-m2 and msi rs480m2-il mobo. also is there ne other gud mobo in the same price which performs better?


Any linkies to prove that they are different in the first place ! Afaik the rs480m2-il is the whole retail name of the board.


----------



## supersaiyan (May 29, 2005)

well i didn't know that. thnks newayz. i went to nehru place on friday to inquire abt the prices of different components. they are-
amd athlon 64 3000+(socket 939)+ msi rs480-m2 mobo=12900
1*transcend 512mb ram ddr 4000=2600
antec 400w power supply=3750
i-grabbit cabinet-1450
seagate 160gb 7200rpm sata=4200
microsoft wheel optical mouse=475
i wanna know if ne one knows a trusted dealer in delhi who can give me less prices for any component. i would really appreciate it. by the way the following prices are from SMC international nehru place-26293001/2. also is there ne other gud pci-ex mobo which i can get for the same price . the guy showed me one from winfast based on the same radeon chipset. is ths brand gud or not? i also wanted to know that of which company should i buy a fan for blowing in the air and one for the hard drive. is foxconn gud?


----------



## blade_runner (May 29, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> well i didn't know that. thnks newayz. i went to nehru place on friday to inquire abt the prices of different components. they are-
> amd athlon 64 3000+(socket 939)+ msi rs480-m2 mobo=12900
> 1*transcend 512mb ram ddr 4000=2600
> antec 400w power supply=3750
> ...


SMC is a good place afaik ! Winfast and foxconn are cheap brands but since i haven't heard too much about i wudn't condemn them. You can try them if you want at your own risk. I'd play safe with the MSI board. Get fans from any of the following brand, papst, sunon, TT, delta, panaflo etc.


----------



## replyvijay (Jun 2, 2005)

I would like to share some information that would be useful for other users also.
The Mercury card & Pinnacle Dazzle TV tuners are repackaged version of LIFEVIEW FlyTV Prime 3X Series.
It works best with the software from LIFEVIEW.The software contains TV / Video viewing feature, still image capture and motion video recoding to MPEG1/2/4 function.It is free to download at 
*www.lifeview.com.tw/html/downloads/internal_tv/flytv_prime_3x_series.htm


----------



## godsownman (Jun 2, 2005)

Any site where we can get the approx price for BOMBAY prices.

thanks


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 2, 2005)

Creative megaworks 550THX -RS 19,500(prices dropped)
Kingston 512MB ram -RS 2700


----------



## magnet (Jun 2, 2005)

i mailed prime services lamington mumbai....here is the list i got in mail...

note 4% xtra to b added l8er.....its exclusive of vat.....atlest for  antec things
not sure abt altec lansing

Altec lansing

```
Model	Description	AMT
		
Value Line		
AVS200	    2pc 2.0  	475
AVS300	    3pc 2.1  	1200
AVS500	    5pc 4.1  	2300
		
Versatile Line		
221	    3pc 2.1  	2850
251	    6pc 5.1  	4650
3151	            5.1	6500

Technology Line		
ATP3	     3pc 2.1 	3000
VS4121	     3pc 2.1  	4500
		
Enhanced		
2100	     3pc 2.1  	4300
		
Ultimate		
621	         3pc 2.1  	6150
MX5021	         3pc 2.1   -  NEW	9250
FX6021	         2pc 2.1   -  NEW	10000
641	          5pc 4.1 	16000
GT5051R	            5.1	9250
InMotions		
InMotion	          For Both Ipor & I pod - mini	8400
IM3	          For Both Ipor & I pod - mini	9000
ImMini	            For Ipod - Mini	7000
XT1	           notebook with USB	5750

Head Sets		
AHS201	    Monaural headset with microphone â€“ over the head	575

AHS202	   Stereo headset with microphone â€“ over the head	800

AHS302	   Stereo foldable behind the neck headset with microphone	700

AHS502	  Closed ear-cup (leatherette) headset with microphone	  1150

		
Head Phones		
YO-202	Head Phone ( Silver - Red - Yellow )	575
YO-302	Head Phone ( Green - Blue - Orange )	575
		
AHP112	Stereo Headphone - over the head	500
AHP212	stereo headphone - behind the nack	600
AHP512	closed ear-cup (leatherette) headphone	1200
```

Antec


```
Antec Chassis	Sales Price
SLK 1600 300 smart power white	                            3150
SLK 1650 white with 350 smps 	                              3700
Antec SLK 3700 BQE (black) 350 smart power	4500
Performance Plus P660 matelic gray	5500
Lan boy 350 power supply	                  7525
Antec super lanboy without power supply	5200
Performance P160 without power supply	8850
LS938 Sonata 380 True power	                 7200
antec overture 380 True power	                 7500
Antec Minuet 220 power supply	                 4525
Performance Plus 1080 430 power supply	10150
Plusview 1000AMG without power supply	5500

SLK 1650B	                                     3750
Antec Power Supplies	
SL350w Power Supply	                    2625
SL400w Power Supply	                   3325
SL450w Power Supply	                    3900
True Power 330w Power Supply	3325
True Power 480w Power Supply   4900
Antec True Blue 480 Watt	    5550
True Power 550	                     5750
True 550EPS 	                    8300
Neo Power 480w Power Supply	    8100
Phantom 350	                    12800
	
Antec led Fans	
Blue Led Fan - 80mm	                980
Green Led Fan - 80mm	980
Red Led Fan - 80mm	                980
Trilight Led Fan - 80mm	980
Smart Fan - 120mm	                1100
 
Antec Accessories	
Internal Sound Sensitive LED	1300
External Sound Sensitive LED	1450
UV Accent	450
Hard Drive Cooling System	2250
IDE Cobra Cable	                1200
Floopy Cobra Cable	                 850
```


----------



## plasmafire (Jun 3, 2005)

is there any mobo that supports AMD 64bit processors, PCI-E in Micro atx form factor?


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jun 3, 2005)

hello ppl,
i am upgrading to a geforce 6600 gt g.card..so i guess i wud need a 400 watts psu.

so which one to go for and how much would it cost?


----------



## magnet (Jun 3, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> hello ppl,
> i am upgrading to a geforce 6600 gt g.card..so i guess i wud need a 400 watts psu.
> 
> so which one to go for and how much would it cost?



whts your budget......???antec r the best in india but there 400w cost ard  3000...others reliable r zebronics and powersafe...out of which  zebronics is the cheapest.......other low price model r also there......but they r not reliable...some hav cheap capacitors..whereas  some suppy only 250w....


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jun 3, 2005)

how much does zebronics and powersafe cost?


----------



## khandu (Jun 4, 2005)

just got powersafe 400 W for Rs. 1800


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Jun 5, 2005)

can any one tell me whats the price going on for wacom intuos 3 graphic tablet size 6x8 (a5)and size 9x12(a4)


----------



## imjimmy (Jun 6, 2005)

HI,

I am looking to buy a 17" LCD montior.

Can anyone please tell me which model is considered the best.Have heard that BENQ and Samsung are good.

IF someone cud also provide the prices it wud be great.

Thanks,


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 6, 2005)

plasmafire said:
			
		

> is there any mobo that supports AMD 64bit processors, PCI-E in Micro atx form factor?



MSI RS480 M2 is the only if i m not mistaken


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 7, 2005)

Please tell me cost of the following:
XFX GeForce 6800 Ultra 512MB DDR3 PCI-E  
XFX GeForce 6800 Ultra 256MB DDR3 PCI-E


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 7, 2005)

chirayu garg said:
			
		

> Please tell me cost of the following:
> XFX GeForce 6800 Ultra 512MB DDR3 PCI-E
> XFX GeForce 6800 Ultra 256MB DDR3 PCI-E


The 256Mb ultra is arnd 30k i think, hard to come by......... and the 512Mb is not out in retail channels in india yet and its unlikely to be ! U might order it specially thru the disty.


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 8, 2005)

Blade tell me about some 6600GT models in 128 MB
& 256 MB


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 8, 2005)

chirayu garg said:
			
		

> Blade tell me about some 6600GT models in 128 MB
> & 256 MB


Performance wise there is no diff. between 128 mb and 256 mb. The price of 256MB 6600GT is not justified.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 9, 2005)

Plz. post the latest price of these motherboards
754
Asus K8N
Asus K8N4-E Deluxe

939
Asus A8N-E,
Asus A8N-SLI


----------



## magnet (Jun 9, 2005)

rollcage said:
			
		

> Plz. post the latest price of these motherboards
> 754
> Asus K8N
> Asus K8N4-E Deluxe
> ...



rollcage check this site......

*business.vsnl.com/deltapage/

and reduce the rates by abt 200-500 bucks..........rates r of 21st feb and   of chennai...so for delhi it must b less


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 9, 2005)

chirayu garg said:
			
		

> Blade tell me about some 6600GT models in 128 MB
> & 256 MB



There arent any 256Mb models available in india right now. And neways more ram on the 6600GT doesnt matter as there is no major performance increase.


----------



## magnet (Jun 9, 2005)

blade i heard that the 256 mb cards uses cheap mem components...hence they doesnt provide good o/p....is it true????


----------



## rollcage (Jun 9, 2005)

@magnet
I need the latest price, since i have to make a rig for a friend. 
those are almost four months old.


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 9, 2005)

u crazy magnet? who told u that? no way . the thing is that there isn't a lot of performance difference due to the memory requirement of the game. games that utilise more graphic card memory run better with more memory having gfx cards. u can see that clearly in a shootout between the ati radeon 9800 and the nvidia 6600. u will notice that the radeon outperforms the 6600 only in memory intensive games. that too by only 2-5 pts. plus the new pixel shader 3.0 and vertex shader 3.0 wasn't added just like that. these features use memory very much.


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 10, 2005)

@magnet: Sometimes with brands like powercolor and xfx they tend to use slower memory when they give you more memory than what is the norm. This is especually true with low end card, for e.g.- A powercolor 9600 pro with 256Mb memory is clocked @ 400/400 as opposed to the default 400/600 

@supersaiyan: Please keep quite if you dont have a idea what your are talking about.  Radeon outperforming the 9800  thats the funniest thing man. and sm 3.0 on mid budget cards like 6600GT doesnt mean shit !


----------



## mohit (Jun 10, 2005)

*Cooler master pricing*

hey guyz here is the price of all coolermaster products available ... got this pricing from smc international , delhi.

1.	SMPS	ATX V1.3 Regular 430W with UK cable	Rs. 3,250
2.	Chassis	Centurion 5 w/ regular 350W PSU, Black	Rs. 6,950
3.	Chassis	Cavaiier w/ analog dial meter, 350W regular power, Black	Rs. 7,350
4.	Function Panel	Aerogate 2, Black (With Fan)	Rs. 2,400
5.	Function Panel	Aerogate 3, Silver	Rs. 2,300
6.	Chassis Fan	Silent UV Fan Blue/120mm, sleeve bearing	Rs. 450
7.	Chassis Fan	Silent UV Fan Purple/120mm, sleeve bearing	Rs. 450
8.	Cable	Transparent Floppy Cable	Rs. 130
9.	Cable	Transparent IDE Cable	Rs. 310
10.	Cable	Transparent SATA Cable	Rs. 160
11.	CPU FAN	32 Bit Processor	Rs. 500/-
12.	CPU FAN	64 Bit Processor	Rs. 750/-
12.	FAN	Ultra Vortex Dream (For All Processors)	Rs. 1,850
13.	FAN	X-Dream III For AMD K7 (For AMD 32 Bit)	Rs. 1,050
14.	Server Chassis	CM Stacker	Rs. 10,400
15.	Accessory	4 in 3 Devices Module	Rs. 1,200
16.	Accessory	Cross Flow Fan	Rs. 2,200
17.	Server SMPS	ATX V2.0 Regular 450W	Rs. 6,500

10% cst will be extra on all above products...i have ordered for all the cables (sata,ide,floppy) and jst waiting for them ... will post some pics of my cabby then.


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 11, 2005)

sorry  blade i made a typing error. i edited it ok. fine. ne wayz ne knows ne leadtek dealer in delhi. my friend wants a 6600gt


----------



## magnet (Jun 14, 2005)

Sources: 
Creative Labs, Mumbai 
HCL Peripherals, Mumbai 
Neoteric Infomatique, Mumbai 
Rashi Peripherals, Mumbai 
Big Byte Corporation, Mumbai 
Roop Technologies, Mumbai 
Prime ABGA 
A & A computech 
Text 100 






*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_cpu_18may05.jpg


*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_mobo_18may05.jpg


*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_ram_18may05.jpg


*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_harddisk_18may05.jpg



*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_opticaldrives_18may05.jpg


*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_graphiccard1_18may05.jpg


*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_graphiccard2_18may05.jpg


*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_soundcard_18may05.jpg


*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_keyboards_18may05.jpg


*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_monitor1_18may05.jpg

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_monitor2_18may05.jpg


*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_webcamera_18may05.jpg


*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_scanners_18may05.jpg


*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_speakers1_18may05.jpg

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_speakers2_18may05.jpg

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_externalharddisk_18may05.jpg

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_zipdrive_18may05.jpg


*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_pendrive_18may05.jpg


*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_mp3players_18may05.jpg


*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3865_digicams_18may05.jpg

source::*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/article.jsp?article_id=3865&cat_id=1693[/img][/url][/list]


----------



## Nimda (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi friends,

Can you please give some information regarding the price and availability of the following components in Delhi? Please recommend a good dealer in Nehru Place, if possible w/ phone number. I'm planning to buy these components soon.

1- Gainward Geforce 6600GT AGP version (Golden Sample)
2- MSI K7N2 Delta-L and MSI K7N2 Delta-ILSR

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Geforce (Jun 15, 2005)

Can anyone post the prices of the following racing wheels:-

1) Microsoft precision racing wheel
2) Microsoft force feedback racing wheel
3) Logitech MOMO racing wheel


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 16, 2005)

can someone pls tell me the address and contactno. of leadtek dealers in delhi. pls do not give of those who sell only quadro cards.


----------



## jatinkompelli (Jun 17, 2005)

I want to buy a AMD athalon 64 3800+ processor
 Can anybody tell me the price of it


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 18, 2005)

Please any body give me complete information about antec SMPS from 350W to 450W . Please tell about their performance and price.


----------



## asheet (Jun 19, 2005)

*Scanner prices at Mumbai xxxx URGENTxxxx*

Hi
I am looking to buy a good scanner for Hoem use. It should be low cost & ideally I will prefer a Automatic document feeder.

I request the followeing :

1. Pls guide me in which issue P Quest Scanner shootout published. I would prefer a weblink as I am a subscriber for past many years.

2. Suggest a Low cost scannner for home use without ADF

3. Sugegst a scanner low cost with ADF

Thanks


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Jun 19, 2005)

Gainward Geforce 6600GT AGP version (Golden Sample)  will cost 11500+local taxes


----------



## anilthomas26 (Jun 20, 2005)

*AMD Athlon 64 bit 3000+ and 3200+*

Hi,
     Can anyone tell me the price difference between 
AMD Athlon 64 bit 3000+ and AMD Athlon 64 bit  3200+


----------



## akshayt (Jun 20, 2005)

Nowadays you get geforce 6600gt 128mb abt 10k

also for abt 14k you get geforce 6800 agp which in most games if not all will be better than 6600gt though it may loose some times.

also,amd 3700 san deigo for 22500


----------



## dinesh_singh (Jun 20, 2005)

about 1600-2000 rs


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 20, 2005)

Anyone suggest me an 400W power supply by Antec under 3.5K


----------



## mohit (Jun 21, 2005)

chirayu garg said:
			
		

> Anyone suggest me an 400W power supply by Antec under 3.5K



go for antec smart power 400W - 3200/-


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 21, 2005)

Mohit do your smart power work fine with your system configurations.


----------



## mohit (Jun 21, 2005)

chirayu garg said:
			
		

> Mohit do your smart power work fine with your system configurations.



ya it works perfectly , just had some probs with the intel active monitor software which monitors the temp and all , i just uninstalled it and facing no probs till now. i now use speedfan to check my sys temps and they are all lower than 50C at my place where the temp outside is always above 40-45C. also i am planning to upgrade to a 128 mb 6600gt and i dont think there will be any issues as clean 400W power is more than enough for any non-sli system.


----------



## neminemi (Jun 21, 2005)

*1 GB pen drive*

Hi guys,

          I'm looking to buy a 1 GB pen drive, can anybody give me a rough price for it. And also suggest some good brands in the category.


                                                 Thanks - Naimesh.


----------



## mohit (Jun 21, 2005)

@neminemi
1gb pen drives will cost around 5,000/- (maybe even more) .... go for brands like kingston , transcend. both are good.


----------



## Vivek bhardwaj (Jun 22, 2005)

*wanna buy a PC*

 hey everyone, i want to buy a new computer please tell me about the prices of the following hardwares  ,
        
P IV >3.0 ghz(800 mhz FSB),
a nice MOTHERBOARD,
1 GB of RAM(533 Mhz),
120 GB HDD(7200 rpm),
a DVD writer(please mention brand name(<Rs.5k)),
DVD ROM drive,
optical keyboard & mouse (RF cordless also),
19" CRT flat screen,
dual fan cabinet,
a graphics card upto 4k to 6k. [/b]


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jun 24, 2005)

*amd config help*

Hello buddies,

I wanted to know options and prices for 
amd Fx 3000+
asus a8n
512x2 400 ddr ram
120 GB segate HD
liteon Dual layer DVD writer
a GeForce 6200 based card wth 256 MB RAM 

I live in Delhi.


----------



## yash (Jun 25, 2005)

thanks magnet for the detailed price llist. but anyone around here knows if the  HIS ati radeon x800 ice q is available in india? and its cost plz.


----------



## sagsall4u (Jun 27, 2005)

*hmmm*

what say you bout the PSP . is some1 using it . pls gimme a review . and ists price


----------



## zombie (Jun 29, 2005)

*Guys, hold your heart I have this configuration in mind & would like some suggestions:

AMD 64 3800-4000
GR8 MOBO (pref nForce4 SLI)
middle-level graphic card (depending on the MOBO)
1GB (400MHz) RAM (Kingston 2*512MB)
200/250GB SATA
1*1.44MB FDD
1*DVDRW
1*Combo drive
TV tuner card
19" monitor
Optical mouse & KB
Antech smart 400W & extra fans

Can you guys tell me what else do I need. I was heavily into gaming. Took a break for couple of years and now I am back to blow the competition away. Had been saving all this time. So now I have 50k just for the killer rig. I want the bang for my buck.*


----------



## dreams (Jun 30, 2005)

I am frm chennai and want to know the price of Pinnacle TV Tuner Card..


----------



## vwad (Jun 30, 2005)

I am from Pune and want to know the prices of Nokia 6600 and 6230 handsets !!


----------



## Geforce (Jun 30, 2005)

Microsoft Sidewinder Racing wheel with force feedback costs 5500/-

I have bought it. 

First of all it rocks in Formula 1 (F1 2002), NFS underground 2, and all racing games (even old ones). Its gr8 fun for diehard racing fans.

Its not readily available now, only some stock left from previous years.


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi all,

  Can any body tell me the price of Nvidia 7800 graphics card in India? Also tell me where can I get it (in India). Also whats the price of 6800GT.

Thanks,
Shastri.


----------



## Funkyvishu (Jul 3, 2005)

Looks to me there are more ppl asking then answering , anyways i just assembled a new rig (finally got rid of intel 810e) and wanted to crosscheck the hardware prices just too be sure:
amd 64 3200+ & msi rs480m2 - 15800
benq 17" lcd - 16000
pc3200 ram 1gb - 4600
microsoft optical freedom - 2500
seagate sata 80gb - 3050
samsung combo drive - 2150 , rest of the stuff i already had. 
I would be really thankful if somebody would comment on these prices and assure me that i didnt get ripped off!


----------



## bendre123 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi friend 
i want to know the price of The MSI K8N Diamond and K8N Neo4 Platinum motherboards 
and what is the price of AMD fx dual core processor and AMD fx processor in india. i live in mumbai.
please list the price of it.
thanks


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,
  I wanted to know the prices of:
AMD 3200+ and 3400+
MSI NEO 4 PLATINUM and ASUS A8N-E


----------



## KHUBBU (Jul 5, 2005)

BIG 6600 GT for Rs 9.6k at BBC, Nehru Place
XFX one is for RS 10,650/-


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 5, 2005)

*Why so much difference?*

Hey! here in Mysore I inquired the dealer said 12.5k for Zebronics 6600GT 128MB AGP card. I inquired elsewhere as well. All the dealers quoted around same price. And you people say it around 9.5k and 10k, it is really cheating. Why is so much of difference? 

Shastri.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey guys,here in hyderabad i got these prices :

 AMD Athlon 64 3200+ for 9450/-
 AMD Athlon 64 3500+ for 13400/-
 Asus A8N-E for 9350/-

Are these prices good enough  
And also pls provide me prices for these products from Delhi plsss
Very urgent


----------



## Funkyvishu (Jul 5, 2005)

Looks to me there are more ppl asking then answering , anyways i just assembled a new rig (finally got rid of intel 810e) and wanted to crosscheck the hardware prices just too be sure: 
amd 64 3200+ & msi rs480m2 - 15800 
benq 17" lcd - 16000 
pc3200 ram 1gb - 4600 
microsoft optical freedom - 2500 
seagate sata 80gb - 3050 
samsung combo drive - 2150 , rest of the stuff i already had. 
I would be really thankful if somebody would comment on these prices and assure me that i didnt get ripped off!


----------



## Prajith (Jul 6, 2005)

hey looks like u paid more
prices in pune are
amd 64 3200+ & msi rs480m2 - 13500
benq 17" lcd - i dont know
pc3200 ram 1gb - 4250 
microsoft optical freedom - 2100 
seagate sata 80gb - 2700 
samsung combo drive - i dont know though sony combo is for 2200


----------



## AlienTech (Jul 7, 2005)

AMD 3000+ rs7250
RS480 rs5600
512MB DDR400 rs 2200
56K internal modem 340...
................
160GB Samsung HD rs4600. There are many varieties so check. Some have less cache and slower 5200 rpm speeds. All say 160GB or 200GB like the Nvidia 6200TC boards. All say 128MB.. 

Ram prices have dropped through the floor it seems. My last buy 256MB DDR was for like 3500 last year and SDRAM before that I paid rs4000 for 128MB.


----------



## kunwar (Jul 7, 2005)

i want to get asrock p4 dual.
but the asrock wala in delhi says that the mobo uses a convertor to make it run on socket 478.
CONVERTOR wil cost 1.8 k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it will work on lga 775 with no CONVERTOR!!!!!!!!!1
see, i have MADE MANY MANY post regarding this mobo.

anybody help
r they FOOLING me
i saw its review in CHIP mar 05 issue.
they didn't told such.
its ORIGINAL cost is ONLY 4 k.


----------



## kaboodle (Jul 8, 2005)

what would be the cost of a new 915 mobo,and a FX 5200?
possibly in east region(Cal)


----------



## kunwar (Jul 9, 2005)

can't anybody answer me??????????


----------



## rohtak2001 (Jul 10, 2005)

Please any body tell me what is the lowest price of samsung 30gb or 40gb external usb hard disk or any other company external hard disk with lowest price in Nehru Place in new delhi.
 I shall be thanks full to you for your kind information
                                               With thanks


----------



## bendre123 (Jul 11, 2005)

what is the current price of Athalon Fx and Atholon dual Fx in india


----------



## venomspree (Jul 12, 2005)

*plz ge me the price of these in pune..................*

amd 64 3200+
msi or asus motherboard with nforce4/sli chipset 
80 gb seagate
512/1gb ram corsair or transend or kingston.
benq/liteon dual layer dvd writer
creative 5.1 inspire
compro tv tuner card

plz also i would like to know where the dist is located in pune


----------



## taken (Jul 13, 2005)

HI,

  As i have gone through all the posts, i have come across a bit or to say nothing on the RATES if DDR2 memories. can anyone help me out to get the price list of all the DDR2 RAM modules (any company) as i am on to configuring my own computer and needs to have an estimate. 

reg
taken


----------



## buddyvinz (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: plz ge me the price of these in pune..................*

y u guyz r usin my logo i dont no


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: plz ge me the price of these in pune..................*



			
				buddyvinz said:
			
		

> y u guyz r usin my logo i dont no


the logo more than u is being more related to darklord  SORRY but it suits to his name .


----------



## magnet (Jul 19, 2005)

guys check the price here.....new link of delta pages.....according to chennai market..so prices in delhi and mumbai will b cheaper than this


*www.deltapage.com/


----------



## magnet (Jul 19, 2005)

bangalore price list check here

*computerwarehousepricelist.com/products.htm


----------



## loo_31 (Jul 20, 2005)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> Hello forum users,
> 
> I've seen lots of threads and posts where users keep asking for latest hardware prices and quotes according to their specifications and requirements....
> 
> ...




HI buddy i recently bought FX 5700le graphic card for Rs.3500/-
Is the price alright. In market how much is it for????


----------



## Vyasram (Jul 20, 2005)

Plz tell me the prices of the following motherboards

Gigabyte  GA K8NF - 9

MSI K8N Neo 4 - F


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 23, 2005)

@*loo_31* : my friend recently brought a *GeForce 6200 128mb 64bit mem. agp8x* card for 3800 bucks .......

he's playing doom3 at 800x600,2x aa,high quality and is still managing over 40fps .....


----------



## Aparajith (Jul 24, 2005)

*Configuration needed....*

Hi guys,

I want to buy a new rig. I already have the following - Optical drive , Hard disk , Floppy drive , Monitor , Keyboard , mouse. I need to upgrade the graphics card , motherboard , Processor and RAM and of course the cabinet and SMPS. My job involves a lot of A/V encoding, format conversions for audio and video, graphics renderings and stuff. But the budget should not cross 28 - 30K.

I had decided on the following - An AMD Athlon 64 3200+ processor, 512 MB of DDR 400 RAM from Transcend. But am still undecided about the graphics card and motherboard. Someone suggest me a good motherboard with upgrade options - one that would last me atleast the next 3 years.

Aparajith .S
[/list]


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 24, 2005)

mobo : *Winfast NF4K8MC*

graphics card : atleast a *GeForce 6600GT 128mb* or a *Radeon X800 256mb* .... but these wont last for 3 years !!!.... for that u'll need a *7800GTX* ........


----------



## Aparajith (Jul 24, 2005)

So how much will ur mobo cost and is it available at Chennai. No problem about the graphics card. I can keep on upgrading it. Only thing is that my mobo should support it. By the way kindly keep a watch over the price - SHOULD NOT EXCEED 30K. Maybe I can go in for an upgrade for the graphics card again. But I now want the budget within 30K

Aparajith .S


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 24, 2005)

its available at mumbai .... its a nforce4 mobo with pci16x slot .... should cost arund 5k's .....


----------



## Aparajith (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Guys,

The Winfast mobo suggested is not available at Chennai.   Only MSI and ASUS are readily available. So can someone tell me which is the best mobo of the following or any other good mobo. I do not want an SLI rig, but one that is PCIe based ,has enough upgrade options, is an nForce4 chipset, and has enough overclocking options.

MSI   K8N Neo4-FI   
MSI   K8N Neo4 Platinum 
Asus A8N-E

Aparajith .S


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 28, 2005)

*MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum* ......


----------



## paul_007 (Jul 30, 2005)

hi everyone
my configuration is:
p-4 2.26 ghz 
128mb ddr ram(266mhz)
intel 845,32mb chipset(no agp slot)

pls suggest me some upgradation so that i can have a graphic card(to play games like POP series , splinter cell series, HL2, doom3 and the same) without changing the processor.

budget - 8k to 9k.

thnx


----------



## shri (Jul 30, 2005)

Hello everyone.

My friend is gonna buy a PC very soon ( in the next week).
His config is

Processor       : AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (Socket 939)                     
Mainboard       : MSI RS480-M2 (ATi XPRESS 200)                      
RAM               : Transcend 2x256 MB                                         
Hard Drive       : Samsung 80 GB 7200 RPM                
Monitor           : Samsung SyncMaster 793S                                
Optical Drive   : LG\Liteon DVD Writer 

Please comment on the processor and the motherboard combination.Also suggest a alternative board if possible (with on-board graphics)
He's a budget gamer.


----------



## Aparajith (Jul 31, 2005)

So guys,

My config stands as follows : 

AMD Athlon64 3200+ for processor
MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum for Mboard
1 GB DDR 400Mhz RAM 
ASUS Extreme N6600GT Series (or) Extreme AX600XT/TD for the graphics card.

Is this config O.K ? Any suggestions welcome...

Aparajith .S


----------



## akshayt (Aug 1, 2005)

why don't you consider asus a8n-e , for abt 8.1-9.4k,
abt 8.5k+- 
consider upto 9k
what is cost of current mobo?
are u going for venice,check for stepping by google or amd etc
or members of techenclave.com/forums

with asus a8n-e you can' have corsair value select which is other wise not expnsisive when i took it relatively
check manual for supported ram and consult others

i have amd 3200 winchester
asus a8n-e
512mb * 2
6600gt


----------



## magnet (Aug 1, 2005)

some prices of product in mumbai(prime abgb)

they r approximate

AMD  Athlon 3000+ Venice Core Socket 939     - should be around 7300

Msi  k8n neo platinum 4 board - should be around 9500

seagate 120 gb hdd sata /160gb sata  - 3300 and 4500(most probably non ncq)

17' Samsung SyncMaster 793MB/ 793DF - 6800
19' Samsung SyncMaster 997DF - 12500
samsung 710n - 15300

altec lansing atp 3 - 3050
APC BACK-UPS RS 1000VA 230V - 7900

the 3200 is  9600 and the 3500 is at 15500 3800 is not available and
the dual core should be here by 20 th august


----------



## sagsall4u (Aug 4, 2005)

*hmmm*



			
				shri said:
			
		

> Hello everyone.
> 
> My friend is gonna buy a PC very soon ( in the next week).
> His config is
> ...


i wud say consider a single ram chip { 512 mb transcend }.
d mobo is quite gud for a budget gamer . gud choices and go 4 d acer AC715 monitor  which is bettet than d monitor u are buying . daz it . happy gaming


----------



## george101 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Someone plz help me!*
Plz give me a list of P4 2.4GHz Socket  478 motherboards with AGP8x slot and without onboard graphics with their price. Plz plz plz........... Its very urgent.


----------



## cyrux (Aug 6, 2005)

I wonder y MSI K8 Neo series and Asus a8n-e are way too costiler than the ones avaibale by foxconn and rest.Recently Foxconn launched mobo based on NVidia nforce 4 ULTRA for 5k. The price seems to be ok but need some reviews for Foxconn.


----------



## magnet (Aug 6, 2005)

cyrux....when u buy a mobo 4  amd...the thing ppl cares his how much help the mobo provides in overclocking...asus rules then comes msi...i dont hav idea abt foxconn..but certainly it wont b as helpfull as others r...and also mayb the mobo also wont b having decent audio solution and  sata support and all


----------



## cyrux (Aug 6, 2005)

The mobo is based on nvidia nforce 4 ultra as i said ealier so it must support sata II and ncq


----------



## cyberzook (Aug 8, 2005)

*XFX GeForce 6200*

My friend bought this for Rs. 3430(incl. VAT) 8x its playing Doom 3, HL 2, POP-SOT well.



> paul_007 Posted: Sat Jul 30, 2005 10:59 am    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Intel 865 GBF around 5k is good if u r not an overclocker.
Get 2x256 400 MHz  RAM (3000 max with VAT)
Add the above agp card.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 12, 2005)

hi cyberzook
thnx 4 reply


----------



## quraid (Aug 13, 2005)

hi guys. after reading the review about Winfast NF4K8MC motherboard i am pretty impressed and want to buy it. but the problem is that i don't think that Digit gave the correct contact and company info on the mobo. acording to digit, it is being distributed by mediatech but on mediatech's site there is no Winfast NF4K8MC, only a Foxconn NF4K8MC-RC (micro ATX). but in the review it was supposed to be a ATX mobo. also even after a lot of googling i have been unable to find a mobo with model name Winfast NF4K8MC. there's Winfast NF4K8MC-RC, Winfast NF4K8MC-ERS and such but they are all microATX or  have different features. so what exactly is the board reviewed by the Digit team?
also even after sending several mails to the mediatech site, i haven't recieved a reply and am confused about it. which company is supplying and disitributing it in India? where is it available in Karnataka?
thanks in advance.


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Aug 16, 2005)

Foxconn does the production of winfast mobo, in fact winfast are  foxconns renamed


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Aug 17, 2005)

What should be the LATEST Price for the following PC Components:-

PROCESSOR (Based on Venice or San-Diego Core)
AMD 64-BIT SOCKET 939 ATHLON 3500+		
*AMD 64-BIT SOCKET 939 ATHLON 3800+		

MOTHERBOARD
ASUS A8N-E (Non SLI, NVIDIA nforce4 Ultra Chipset)		
*ASUS A8N SLI PREMIUM (Latest SLI Board)		
MSI K8N NEO4 PLATINUM (Non SLI, NVIDIA nforce4 Ultra Chipset)		
*MSI K8N DIAMOND (Latest SLI Board)		

MEMORY
HYNIX (HYUNDAI) DDR 400 512 Mb x2		
*HYNIX (HYUNDAI) DDR 400 1Gb		
TRANSCEND DDR 400 512 Mb x2		
*TRANSCEND DDR 400 1Gb		

HARD DISK (Both Includes 5Yrs Guarantee)
SEAGATE 200/250 Gb 7200 RPM SATA (8 MBBuffer)		
*MAXTOR 200/250 Gb 7200 RPM SATA (16 Mb Buffer)		

GRAPHICS CARD
*XFX Geforce 6600 GT 128 MB EXTREME		

MONITOR
*19 inch SAMSUNG CRT 957 MB		
19 inch SAMSUNG CRT 997 DF		

TV TUNER CARD
*COMPRO VIDEOMATE PVR/FM		
COMPRO VIDEOMATE GOLD 2		

OPTICAL DRIVE
*LITEON COMBO DRIVE (MAX SPEED-BLACK)		
SONY COMBO DRIVE (MAX SPEED-DUAL BEZEL)		

FLOPPY DRIVE
*SONY FLOPPY DRIVE (BLACK)		

PSU/SMPS (Minimum 400Watts)
*ANTEC REAL POWER or TRUE POWER (MiN 400 watts)		

CABINET
*TECH-COM or Any Good Looking Cabinet (Without PSU)		

SPEAKERS (Minimum 5.1 Channels)
*CRAETIVE INSPIRE 5200 5.1 or ANY High-End Speakers (5.1 CHANNEL) from Altec Lansing OR Logitech		

UPS (Minimum 600VA)
*APC BLACK UPS- 1000 VA, 230V		
MICROTEK DOUBLE BATTERY (Min 600VA)		

KEYBOARD & MICE
*LOGITECH CORDLESS MAX DUO		
MICROSOFT CORDLESS COMFORT EDITION		



EXTRA FITTINGS
*HP PHOTOSMART MFD 2608		
*WACOM GRAPHIRE 3-G430		
*CORDLESS GAME PAD (LOGITECH/MICROSOFT)		

* = Those Products/Items/Models with STAR Sign (Alongside) are PREFERABLE Choice Items


----------



## varun_oo8 (Aug 17, 2005)

hey guys are MoBo like ASUS A8N-SLI Premium (90M9L0PFG0UAY) and MSI K8N diamond available in the market if yes do plz send the prices too


----------



## ak24 (Aug 24, 2005)

Guys i would like to switch to AMD from intel. could anyone suggest a mother board compatible with AMD 64 3000+ but with built in integrated video.


----------



## zombie (Aug 25, 2005)

*AK24...MSI RS480-M2...meets your criteria.*


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi guyz i just went to ritchie street yesterday(27/8/05) and found out the price of some hardwares.

1AMD Athlon 64 3000+(939 skt and the venice core)-----> 7250
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (939 skt i dont know itz venice core or not, i dint see it)---------> 9400

2.Asus A8N-E ------> 6550

3. Transcend 512 MB DDR400 Ram------>2400

4. Sony DRU-810A --------> 3550

5.Samsung 17" Flat(Black)--> 6700

6.Leadtek 6600GT(Pci-ex) 128 MB DDR3-------> 8950

7.Creative Inspire 2.1------>1900


----------



## asdf1223 (Aug 29, 2005)

@divyadbzgt1
which shop did u see?the prices are quite good especially the 6600gt.


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Aug 29, 2005)

Delta Peripherals


----------



## enoonmai (Aug 29, 2005)

For those interested in knowing, ATI is having a clearance sale for their video cards. Cards from the Xx00 series with a 3 year warranty can be ordered from shop.ati.com for as cheap as $179. I am getting an X800 XT PE (currently out of stock) from their site for about $216. If you know anyone coming in from the US soon, have them order this card and get yourself (what I think is) the bargain of the century.

EDIT: FYI, the cards are "Built by ATI", in case people are wondering these are the 3P vendor manufactured cards.


----------



## samanvya_ad (Aug 29, 2005)

i need to buy a pc, a budget one...
 i have planned an 
AMD 64 3000+ (939 pin)
motherboard 939 pin (around 5k)
512 Mb Ram
160 Gb hdd
15'/17'' monitor
antec cabinet
and a 6600 GT by XFX or leadtech

i need help on motherboard buying.... dealers in my city(lucknow/jodhpur)  don keep boards of MSI, Winfast or other such companies.Only ASUS, gigabyte and few others are found here..


----------



## quraid (Aug 30, 2005)

better not scrimp in quality on this front coz your other stuff looks good. if you can add 3k then get asus a8n-e for 8k. if you are really struck on cheaper boards then go for Msi R480 M2-IL board. its decent enough... i guess...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 4, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> For those interested in knowing, ATI is having a clearance sale for their video cards. Cards from the Xx00 series with a 3 year warranty can be ordered from shop.ati.com for as cheap as $179. I am getting an X800 XT PE (currently out of stock) from their site for about $216. If you know anyone coming in from the US soon, have them order this card and get yourself (what I think is) the bargain of the century.
> 
> EDIT: FYI, the cards are "Built by ATI", in case people are wondering these are the 3P vendor manufactured cards.



*@enoonmai:* Are you sure there are any extra costs involved, like import duties and the like? A couple of months back I got a good deal on a X800 XL for around $300 (comes to around 13000 rupees in India) and it was an ATI OEM and it was from newegg.com. A relative was coming from the US and I had wanted to get the same for myself. But after he calculated the final costs (taxes, shipping, import duties in India), the price was almost doubled. I was shattered. I had badly wanted the X800 XL...

So I was asking this question to you. The price of your X800 XT PE ($216) is like a dream. What is your total cost?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## knight1981 (Sep 4, 2005)

*UPS/SMPS/Cabinet Help for new Config...*

Hi there guys ...please tell me if this is my config then which UPS/SMPS/Cabinet to go for and whether i'll need extra fans and for what...Also would appreciate it if any better suggestions for the config .. All this is coming under Rs 55000 with VAT @ 4%.

Intel Pentium 3.06 Ghz HT 2MB L2 Cache                        
Gigabyte 81915G-MF / 81915GV-MF
512*2 Dual Channel Kingston Hynix D43/ Transcend 400mhz PC 3200
Seagate 120 GB 7200 8MB SATA
Sony DRU 810A DVD Writer
Sony 16x48x DVD ROM
XFX GeForce 6600 GT DDR3 Extreme Gamer 128 MB 
Pinnacle Rave with Remote TV TUNER 
Samsung Syncmaster 17" Dynaflat 793 MB/793 S
Creative Inspire 5200 5.1 Speakers
Samsung Multimedia keyboard
Logitech Optical Scroll Mouse
Sony 1.44 MB Floppy

Please help me out guys....


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 4, 2005)

CPU - AMD Athlon64 3200+ (Venice)
Motherboard - Foxconn NF4UK8AA-8EKRS (NF4 Ultra) / ASUS A8N-E
RAM - 1GB (2*512MB) DDR400 Hynix/Kingston/Transcend/Corsair
HDD - 120/160GB SATA Seagate/Hitachi; 8MB
DVD-RW - BenQ 1640
GFX - ASUS/LeadTek/Gainward 6600GT 128/256MB DDR3 PCI-X
TV-Tuner - Necessary? Go for whatever suits you.
Display - Samsung/ViewSonic 17" / 19"
Speaker - As per your taste
Keyboard - TVSE Gold (biased!)/Microsoft/Logitech
Mouse - Microsoft/Logitech Optical Scroll Mouse
FDD - SONY/TEAC/Samsung
SMPS - Antec NeoPower 480 / SmartPower 2.0 450/500
UPS - TVSE/APC 700VA/800VA/1KVA
Cabinet - Antec P160/180, CM-Stacker/WaveMaster, VIP ZB01

- Yamaraj


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2005)

*Logitech Z5500D*

Can anyone help me buy the Logitech Z5500D speaker system? I will give anyone who finds out where I can buy these speakers a token amount of....whatever. I just need to buy these speakers but can't find them..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: Logitech Z5500D*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me buy the Logitech Z5500D speaker system? I will give anyone who finds out where I can buy these speakers a token amount of....whatever. I just need to buy these speakers but can't find them..



Sorry Goobimama, Logitech speakers are not available in Kolkata. I had wanted to buy the Z-680 5.1 system some time back but none of the dealers in Kolkata stock that. Even Rashi Peripherals do not stock that here. The most terrible thing I noticed was that while I was speaking of logitech, Altec Lansing and Creative to them they were trying to sell me Frontech and Adcom. I don't think they fall in the same category. Even a few days back I had enquired about the Z-5300, and I got the same story. I guess we Kolkatans are not so lucky as Delhites and Mumbaites when it comes to good computer peripherals     

    Maybe I have to get a new job in one of these places and shift there.


----------



## Thor (Sep 6, 2005)

err.. Can Anyone Help me to get a Mediatechindia's Dealer in Kolkata , it want to buy WINFAST NF4K8MC..MoBo.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi, has anyone used the Benq P781? What will be it's price? It's a 17" CRT monitor with a max resolution of 1600 X 1200 @60Hz.

Please reply soon urgently.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 6, 2005)

You can get info about the same here:

link


----------



## Aniruddh (Sep 6, 2005)

*AMD X2 - 4200*

AMD X2 - 4200 for 27000
 *www.deltapage.com/


----------



## Toocool (Sep 7, 2005)

The price is 25800 for AMD 4200+ X2 

The price of AMD 3800+ X2 will be around 5 k less... So it will be around 20000.. It should drop to around 15k in 2 months time...


----------



## Toocool (Sep 7, 2005)

Dual Core processors will be main stream in 2006.. the prices are gonna drop rapidly..


----------



## rachitboom2 (Sep 11, 2005)

Can Please anybody tell me => 

1. Which all versions of 6600GT or non GT for AGP 8X are avaliable from XFX and Gigabyte nowerdays.

2. And what are the costs of them ???


----------



## DigiMorgue (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey Dudes

PROBLEM - WHICH AGP CARD FOR OLD PC?

You Hardware gurus gotta help me out big time!

I have a pc (3 years old) with the following configuration:

Pentium IV 2 GHz
Intel D845GBV Original Motherboard (with 4x AGP Slot)
512 MB DDR RAM (266 MHz)
80 GB Seagate Barracuda HDD (7200 RPM)
ASUS V8440 GeForce 4 (128 MB) AGP Card
Sound Blaster Audigy Platinum eX Soundcard + Speakers (5.1)

For the past few weeks, the RAM & AGP card both have been posing problems... so I've decided to go for an upgrade... 

Have decided to go for 1 GB (512 MB x 2) RAM (Transcend) - (Rs 4450)

However, I'm in a dilemma coz I dunno which AGP card I should go for, which should run without any problems mounted on my pc's old Intel motherboard (4x AGP slot)... There are several AGP cards in the market but PCI-Express cards are out... Will any AGP card with 256 MB run effectively on my pc?


----------



## panzer (Sep 29, 2005)

hi friendz. need your help with this configuration. budget limit is 70,000...plz advise...thx



> - ASUS A8N Sli Premium
> - AMD 64 bit 3500+
> - Transcend 1 GB 400Mhz RAM
> - Seagate 120GB SATA
> ...


Is this OK?? Any suggestions plz. I would like to have fair deal for 70K... Thx


----------



## raj14 (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes Panzer, The Specs are perfect, but i strongly recommend you go for an Internal Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS it costs much less and offers better performance, and you also get Rainbow Six 3 and TR: AoD with it! it costs Rs.6,400. about Chassis, Settle for a Antec Super LAN BOY, for 5.5k it has killing looks and will suit rest of the componants well   and also, go for Acer AF715 17" CRT it's the only 17" CRT Availble which has a Resolution of 1600x1200 ideal for a 6600GT   Rest Peripherals are Kick Ass   don't change them!


----------



## panzer (Sep 30, 2005)

oh yeah!!! thx 4 da advice .. u were really helpful


----------



## arunbj (Oct 1, 2005)

*price of gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT motherboard*

can anyone tell me the price of gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT motherboard? The mobo is based on ATI R9100 Pro IGP chipset. If anyone has this board, please let me know his opinion.


----------



## Prince (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey I am thinking to make myself an MCE Box

I am looking for the Prices of These Components...

AMD Athlon x64 3000 Venice Core
DFI lan party
A nice Tv Tuner Card (I need suggestions on this one)
Altec Tower

Samsung 17" LCD Screen


----------



## mohit (Oct 3, 2005)

*Antec Power supplies quotes from Kolkata,*

Antec True Power 2.0 TP-II 550 ( 550 Watts) (SLI CERTIFIED) -  Rs. 5700.00

Antec Smart Power 2.0 450W  : Rs. 4750.00

Antec True Power 2.0 - TPII- 550EPS12V (550 watts) (SLI CERTIFIED , SERVER COMPATIBLE) - Rs. 7950

*LOCAL TAXES EXTRA.*


----------



## mohit (Oct 3, 2005)

*BIG Latest pricing from delhi (all pci-express) ,*

1. BIG GEFORCE 6800GT 256 MB 256 BIT DDR 3 - PCI EXPRESS..............N.A..

2. BIG GEFORCE 6800 ULTRA 256 MB 256 BIT DDR3 - PCI EXPRESS........N.A..

3. BIG GEFORCE 6600GT 128 MB 128 BIT DDR3 - PCI
EXPRESS................8500+taxes

4. BIG GEFORCE 7800GT 256 MB 256 BIT DDR3 - PCI
EXPRESS................22500+taxes

5. BIG GEFORCE 7800GTX 256 MB 256 BIT DDR 3 - PCI
EXPRESS.............28500+taxes....

website - www.big-tek.com
email :- sales@bigbyteindia.com


----------



## rachitboom2 (Oct 5, 2005)

rachitboom2 said:
			
		

> Can Please anybody tell me =>
> 
> 1. Which all versions of 6600GT or non GT for AGP 8X are avaliable from XFX and Gigabyte nowerdays.
> 
> 2. And what are the costs of them ???



When will I get any reply ???


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Oct 6, 2005)

To *MOHIT*

WHAT VENDOR GIVES U THESE PRICES???

PLZ.PLZ....TELL 

I would Be MOST INTERESTED TO BUY THESE PRODUCTS FROM THEM

PLEASE GIVE THE ADRESS & THEIR RESPECTIVE PHONE NUMBERS PLEASE..

This is QUITE AN URGENT NECESSITY!


----------



## mohit (Oct 6, 2005)

@techguru
i have already provided the email id of the concerned people. i got the pricing directly from them i.e big byte corporation. do email them on the id i gave and for the phone numbers , check the website link which i had given.


----------



## kunwar (Oct 6, 2005)

Geforce said:
			
		

> Here goes Latest AMD 64-bit prices from Nehru Place (New Delhi)
> 
> AMD ATHLON 64 2800+ Rs 6500.
> AMD ATHLON 64 3000+ Rs 7500.
> ...




where r latest prices???????????????
give the link!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Oct 7, 2005)

To MOHIT,
What abt the ANTEC PSU 's Pricing @ Kolkata?
r u sure,these r the REAL Prices?
.....& which DEALER@Kolkata gave u those prices????
....R these Antec Dealer "ALFA-TECH" prices@Kolkata
........I'm VERY INTERESTED 2 know b'coz,i 'm from Guwahati,Assam,& going for PUJA Holidays 2 Kolkata this OCTober.......So maybe I will try a take a purchase chance there for the 550 Antec TP 2.0 SLI...

BTW,R there any WEB-SITE or E-MAIL ID for ALFA-TECH,or the other Dealer @ Kolkata from whom U R quoting the Prices

Please Reply ASAP!!!


----------



## mohit (Oct 7, 2005)

@tech guru
i got these prices from alfatech computers and these are the real prices. why would i post wrong prices here ????
email mr.pranay agrawal of alfatech computers on alfatech@vsnl.net and u can tell him u r my friend for reference. he is a nice man and gives decent pricing and proper products.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Mr.MOHIT,
R U FROM KOLKATA?
If U R,I 'm in a sort of DESPERATE NEED for YOU.....searching ur id/add............for I would be @kolkata by 10th oct & purchasing some H/W stuffs @your given good prices from KOLKATA & your kind references!
If Yes,Plz do help!!!


----------



## mohit (Oct 7, 2005)

@tech guru
i am not frm kolkata buddy. and i dont have any idea about any other h/w prices in kolkata. the reason i got the antec pricing from kol is coz kol is the nearest metro city to my place and when i was buying my antec psu i had to buy it from kolkata as there are no dealers at my place. this is how i know mr. pranay of alfatech.


----------



## supersaiyan (Oct 7, 2005)

amd athlon xp 64 3200+ venice core + msi rs480m2-il-rs 13950 in delhi from smc international


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Oct 8, 2005)

*WHICH IS GENUINE???*

Dear Mr. mohit,
REALLY Dont know, about your Antec Prices & How genuine they are,since I e-mailed Both Mr Pranay agarwal & also Mr Vinod(DIRECTOR -Sales & Marketing,Antec-India),but Mr. director surely replied Me in the NEGATIVE about the Price,PARTICULARLY about the ANTEC TRUE POWER 2.0 550Watts SLI-Ready(Non-Server) Model,which you were quoting for Rs. 5700,which according 2 him should be Higher & without any confirmation from Mr. pranay Agarwal himself,I really dont know about the Correct price of the ANTEC TP-II 550W SLI(Non-Server Model)

To give as a proof,I quote an excerpt from a e-mail interaction between Me & Mr.Vinod,Director of Sales,himself,as a clarification:

==================================
[Dear TechGuru#1,

I am sure the TP II 550 price is wrong.

Regards,

Vinod
email : vinod@antecindia.com


-----Original Message-----
From: TechGuru#1
Sent: Friday, October 07, 2005 6:18 PM
To: Vinod
Subject: Genuine Customer >> Please Reply ASAP

Dear Vinod,
Please again Look out for the Think-Digit forum Link @

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11272&start=440


,..particularly the latest reply from Mr.MOHIT,as he
is  CLAIMING THE PRICES TO BE MOST TRUE & HE IS
QUOTING THEM FROM ALFA-TECH@KOLKATA........he is
further claiming Mr Pranay Agarwal as a very NICE MAN
giving GOOD-REAL prices,as such 2 quote Mr. Mohit:-

"@tech guru
i got these prices from alfatech computers and these
are the real prices. why would i post wrong prices
here ????
email mr.pranay agrawal of alfatech computers on
alfatech@vsnl.net and u can tell him u r my friend for
reference. he is a nice man and gives decent pricing
and proper products".

NOW,MR.VINOD,aftr all these,I'M IN A REAL FIX & Dont
KNOW WHAT 2 BELIEVE !

Can u care 2 explain???][/quote]

Damm Now,mr Pranay Agarwal should Personally Clarify all these confusions!

P.S - Anyway,Mohit do Care 2 Reply,WHERE R U LOCATED(Excat)?
Greater Kolkataa or Very Outside territory
BTW,I'M from GUWAHATI,ASSAM[/quote]


----------



## mohit (Oct 8, 2005)

@ tech guru
i have the email from mr. pranay of alfatech and i can forward it to u , if u want. what is the problem if u r getting the pricing a lil lesser ? maybe its possible there was a mistake. so y isnt mr.vinod giving u the pricing ? ask mr.vinod for the real pricing and then lemme know. did u mail mr.pranay and did he reply back ? fwd all the copies of mails u sent to mr.pranay / vinod at my id if u can - singhaniamohit@gmail.com and i am located at Raipur , Chhattisgarh and nowhere near kolkata.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2005)

*response*

 
its your own duty


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2005)

Where do you get ATI Radeon 9800 non Pro? is it available? 
i dont think so. 
If it is,please do correct me.


----------



## raj14 (Oct 13, 2005)

9800SE? well it's dead for quite a while, i guess everyone bought either a 9800Pro or XT, You can get it Here Though, it's from Sapphire.


----------



## Ringwraith (Oct 13, 2005)

newegg doesnt ship outside US, so forget it...
look @ ebay if u can find some1 selling it


----------



## raj14 (Oct 13, 2005)

You can always bug your relatives to bring the stuff  BTW WHY are you interested in buying a 9800SE, you can get a MUCH better deal for your money :roll: you can get a  9800Pro or 5700U


----------



## cvvikram (Oct 14, 2005)

What is the price of Radeon 9550 and Radeon 9600Pro in bangalore?


----------



## raj14 (Oct 15, 2005)

cvvikram said:
			
		

> What is the price of Radeon 9550 and Radeon 9600Pro in bangalore?


Don't know about 9550, but 9600Pro sells for Rs.6,850.


----------



## mobilegeek (Oct 15, 2005)

Whats the price of 256MB, 512MB & 1GB DV-RS MMC .. Kingston?


----------



## raj14 (Oct 15, 2005)

256MB RS-MMC Kingston: Rs.1,620
512MB RS-MMC Kingston: Rs.3,500 Plus Taxes
1GB HS DV RS MMC Kingston: Rs.5,900 Plus Taxes


----------



## rachitboom2 (Oct 17, 2005)

raj14 said:
			
		

> 256MB RS-MMC Kingston: Rs.1,620
> 512MB RS-MMC Kingston: Rs.3,500 Plus Taxes
> 1GB HS DV RS MMC Kingston: Rs.5,900 Plus Taxes



Dude from where have got those prices ???

I bought a 512 MB RS-MMC for just Rs. 1650 for my Cell,
And a 1GB RS-MMC for just Rs. 2700 for my Handy Cam !!!

The 512 MB one was bought 2 months back and 1 GB one this month only !!!


----------



## rachitboom2 (Oct 17, 2005)

mobilegeek said:
			
		

> Whats the price of 256MB, 512MB & 1GB DV-RS MMC .. Kingston?



For what purpose do you want MMC for ???

I mean just for portable storage ???

or as a memory card in some gadget ???

Well if it is for Portable storage then just, dont go for RS-MMC, instead go for pen drives or thumb drives as they are faster and would cost less than any RS-MMC !!!

And one more thing you will need to buy a memory card reader/writer for using it on your PC !!!


----------



## theexister (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Any idea whats the price of an Athlon XP Socket A (above 1700+)?

Are they even available cos I have a working mobo but a no working processor


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 17, 2005)

theexister said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any idea whats the price of an Athlon XP Socket A (above 1700+)?
> 
> Are they even available cos I have a working mobo but a no working processor



i dont think they are available, they are out of production, u can get some old stock somewhere...


----------



## nphanindra (Oct 17, 2005)

Athlon XP Socket A  is not available now.....instead u can get AMD Sempron 2200+ for around 2500/- (Chennai price)


----------



## theexister (Oct 17, 2005)

Thank you guys.

I assume the Sempron 2200+ is Socket A


----------



## techgizmo (Oct 24, 2005)

can anyone pls tel me wats d cost of a intel 845 and a 865 motherboard as soon as possible


----------



## cooloutdude (Oct 25, 2005)

*prices of AMD in hyd*

i would like to know the price of  amd-athlon-64 bit in hyderabad and what mother board would be the best for AMD


----------



## suhas_sm (Oct 25, 2005)

i wanna to know prices of amd athlon 64 3200/3400/3800 + processors.
Also i wanna prices of asus a8n sli n 1 gb ram


----------



## rentacoder (Oct 25, 2005)

does anyone know the cost of pinnacle pc tv  usb2?and is  it stereo  or mono?


----------



## digitizen (Oct 25, 2005)

the pniiacle pc tv usb2 costs around 4500 rs and its a stereo one .


----------



## harish_21_10 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: prices of AMD in hyd*



			
				cooloutdude said:
			
		

> i would like to know the price of  amd-athlon-64 bit in hyderabad and what mother board would be the best for AMD


Which one in AMD?if u ask for specific models then that would help.The two models i know are:
AMD Athlon64 3200+ Rs.9500/-
AMD Athlon64 3500+ Rs.12500/-
The good motherboards are:
1.MSI-RS480 Rs.4000-5000/- i suppose
2.Asus A8N-E Rs.6200/-
3.MSI NEO4 PLATINUM Rs.8400/-

Anyways what are ur requirements and budget?


----------



## mobilegeek (Oct 27, 2005)

rachitboom2 said:
			
		

> mobilegeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for late reply I completely missed this.. :roll: 

I need this .. for 

my *Nokia-6630*..


As for pen drive I have a Sony-256MB but I dont use it .. I use only cd-r or email transfer.

Dual Voltage RS MMC is expensive than RS-MMC


----------



## harsh bajpai (Oct 31, 2005)

could anyone please suggest a good PCIe graphics card for me . my budget is Rs 15k at the most Rs18k.

and my system config is

Intel pentium4 3 Ghz (LGA 775)
Intel 915 GAV board.
512 mb RAM
400watt SMPS
Seagate 80GB SATA


----------



## Aniruddh (Oct 31, 2005)

@harsh bajpai ATI X800XL is a GR8 Card and will work well wid ur INTEL RIG and its inside ur budget.u can go for POWERCOLOR.


----------



## mohit (Nov 1, 2005)

@harsh bajpai
keep in mind that the ati x800 xl does not have cross fire support .. i recommend a leadtek/big/xfx/gainward 6800 gt (whichever comes in ur budget) instead .. u wil get sli support atleast.

also as already wirtten to aniruddh before in this same sticky ,



> Leadtek/XFX 6800GT is a much better choice than a Powercolor X800XL. Reasons ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blade_runner (Nov 1, 2005)

^^Crossfire and SLI support is needed only if one has the budget or intends to indeed use multi-gpu solution. Also Leadtek have revised their pricing of the 6800GT. They have ran out of stock of the lower clocked 6800GTs which were priced for 18k for a short stint. Right now the price is still 20k. As for SLI even if he gets a 6800GT, he'll need to go for a SLI intel mobo which is another investment altogether.


----------



## Crazy_Eddy (Nov 1, 2005)

^ Absolutely true! SLI IMO is just a marketing gimmick! Apart from those desiring bleeding-edge performance or the 3DMark top-score wannabe's .. nobody else makes use of it !
It makes more sense going for a single newer generation card rather than 2 of a previous generation.


----------



## mohit (Nov 1, 2005)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> ^^Crossfire and SLI support is needed only if one has the budget or intends to indeed use multi-gpu solution. Also Leadtek have revised their pricing of the 6800GT. They have ran out of stock of the lower clocked 6800GTs which were priced for 18k for a short stint. Right now the price is still 20k. As for SLI even if he gets a 6800GT, he'll need to go for a SLI intel mobo which is another investment altogether.



okay maybe the prices have been revised for leadtek .. but he can still get BIG/XFX/GAINWARD i suppose ... and even the powercolor x800 xl is still being sold for around 19k by mediatech .. and regarding sli support i advised it as in the future sli compatible boards such as the intel 975x series will be available and he can upgrade if he wants to .. the cost of another 6800gt will be quite low then hopefully .. its just better to be future proof .. and btw which performs better an x800 xl or a g800 gt ???


----------



## blade_runner (Nov 1, 2005)

mohit said:
			
		

> blade_runner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh Sapphire x800xl is available for 17.5k VIVO edition . I don't really get you point regarding SLI since Nvidia has cleverly planned SLI such that next generation cards are always faster than the older generation in SLI. A x800xl is a tad faster than 6800gt in d3d based engines while 6800gt is faster in opengl titles. So you got to make your choice based on that. There are only a handful of opengl titles like quake4, doom3 and serious sam2 though.


----------



## mohit (Nov 1, 2005)

there are 2 cards on the sapphire website ,

1. X800 GTO ULTIMATE
2. X800 GTO

now which one costs 17.5 k and can be softmodded to a X850 XT like u were saying in the other thread in the h/w section ?? and who is the distributor of sapphire from whom u got the pricing ??


----------



## Crazy_Eddy (Nov 1, 2005)

Neither of them are !
The card that Blade said was 17.5K is the Sapphire X800XL !
The one that can be softmodded is the X800 GTO2, I guess its not listed on the site. It uses an R480 core, which is pretty much the same core as the X850 cards.

The X800 GTO's use the R423 core (X800 series), however the chances of unlocking the remaining 4 pipeleines are doubtful in this card. The Connect3D version of the X800 GTO apparently can be unlocked.
The "Ultimate" Editions of Sapphire cards are usually passively cooled versions of the cards. X800 GTO Ultimate is a passively cooled X800 GTO.


----------



## amitsaudy (Nov 1, 2005)

Can anybody provide me the latest rates at Laminton road for the following peripherals and 
also name of the vendor if possible.

AMD FX 64 2800+ or 3000+ 
ASUS mobo(Sis chipset)
128 ,256,512 Mb DDR memory.
128,256 MB SD memory.
Cheapest available DVD writer drive
80.120,160 GB Seagate Baracuda HDDs
Cheapest available 15" TFT Monitor
Cheapest available 17' ,19' CRT Monitors.
External TV Tuner box
Internal PCI TV Tuner card
8 Port D Link ethernet switch
D LInk Lan card

Thanx in advance


----------



## supersaiyan (Nov 2, 2005)

guys does ne one of you know ne sapphire dealers in delhi. pls give the contact details. plsssss!!!


----------



## hummer (Nov 2, 2005)

hi guys can ne one tell me the prices of antec truepower 430w SMPS. and cheapest cabinet frm antec?????


----------



## blade_runner (Nov 2, 2005)

^^Shud be around 4k and the cheapest cabinet would be the slk1650 for 3.8k with a 350W psu.


----------



## Crazy_Eddy (Nov 2, 2005)

^ Yep , Antec TP 430W is around 4K. The newer TP 2.0 430W is around ~ 4.9K.
The SLK 1650 with the SmartPower 350W is around 3.3K. You could try looking for the SLK 1600 also, comes with a SmartPower 300W for around 2.5K. You could also get the SLK 3000B with no PSU included for around 3.2K.


----------



## hummer (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks fr the answers. but 1 question,i didnt get  ne mention of slk3000b which u say is3.2k without psu.


----------



## hummer (Nov 2, 2005)

i meant in the antecindia.com site. wha does antec sonata case cost. how r coolermaster cases and how much fr a centurion, and coolermaster 400w psu????


----------



## magnetized (Nov 4, 2005)

HI,
Can ny1 tell me hows a motherboard must be selected? I mean like CPUs have clock speed and L2 cache....What is it for a motherboard?


----------



## mohit (Nov 4, 2005)

okay guyz me buying an amd procc n mobo and heres the quote .. i hope its good enough ,
*
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (Socket 939) + Asus A8N-E bundle for 11,600/- *

hows the pricing guys ???


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 5, 2005)

@mohit hehe so u r goin for a AMD rig gr8 MAN.yeah price is juz perfect day b4 yesterday only i asked for the price of the same stuff and the dealer said 11800 in raipur.

-Start saving money for a betta card like 6800gt/ultra.u can do dat by avoiding MADRASI(BIRYANI,CHICKEN TIKKA etc etc) every day.


----------



## nphanindra (Nov 5, 2005)

Want Prices of following in *Kolkata*

*ASUS A8N-E (939)
MSI RS 480 (939)

ASUS K8V-MX (754pin)
ASUS K8N (754pin)
===================
AMD64 3000+ AND 2800+
AMD SEMPRON 2600
===================
BENQ DW 1640
SONY DRU-810A*
===================
Thanx in Advance


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 5, 2005)

@MOHIT 
another way of saving some money for that 6800ultra is to reduce your frequent trips to the v***i temple  on your very fuel efficient yamaha.
i think the biryanis and tikkas can be reduced a bit but the temple: i'm pushin g it ain't I??   

anyways i recieved these prices of some graphics cards 
*
BIG 7800GT = Rs.23000+taxes
BIG 7800GTX =Rs.29000+taxes
leadtek 7800GT= Rs.27000 (including taxes and shipping from chennai)

unfortunately the 6800GT's are not avalable in both BIG and leadtek the 6800ultra is available from leadtek at more than 30k (7800GT=27k)
so no point in thinking about 6800ultra.duh..*


----------



## mohit (Nov 5, 2005)

@Aniruddh , Harsh
why dont u people donate some money for the noble cause of me buying a gpu ??? hehe .. both of u r spying on me it seems (my eating habits n my roaming habits lolz ) .. well i love biryani n tikka n my yamaha 

and hey guyz i tried getting the pricing of 6800 gt cards but most of the companies like leadtek , big  dont have cards of this chipset and they are saying nvidia is not supplying this chipset as it wants to push the sales of the 7800 gt series .. wht d hell ??


----------



## raj14 (Nov 5, 2005)

Guys any one knows Official price of AMD X2 4400+ " Toledo"? i want to buy the processor, but AMD FarEast India Say they won't spill it out till the product is launched nor will they give me a Projected price.


----------



## Toocool (Nov 5, 2005)

I want the prices of AMD Athlon 4200+ X2 and i also wanna know if 3800+ X2 is available.. If yes whats the price.. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## choudang (Nov 5, 2005)

can anyone give me the cost of Intel 955 and P4 D proc. 


*services.nexodyne.com/email/icon/Q0uQGVutrP05jChumhiS/A%2BgIgdQ%3D/R01haWw%3D/0/image.png
*services.nexodyne.com/email/icon/ucIMZzewKm0LRJRg0eOl/WYkO4lI%3D/SG90bWFpbA%3D%3D/0/image.png


----------



## raj14 (Nov 5, 2005)

Intel i955BX Motherboard costs Rs.9,500 While 2.8GHz Pentium D Costs Rs.12,600


----------



## Crazy_Eddy (Nov 7, 2005)

Toocool said:
			
		

> I want the prices of AMD Athlon 4200+ X2 and i also wanna know if 3800+ X2 is available


A64 X2 4200+ is the only X2 part "officially" available from AMD India. Costs around ~ 26K. The 3800+ X2 is not available.


----------



## tuXian (Nov 10, 2005)

Purchased Benq 1640 @ Rs. 2800 is it a right price or over priced?


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 10, 2005)

does any one know how much will the geforce 6800GS will cost when it's launched. even approximates will do..


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 10, 2005)

heyy harsh forget about the 6800gs   man as u r now buyin 7800GTX   wah wah.but i guess 33k is quiet an amount for a gpu.nywayz congo for ur nu grapix card and dat 2 LEADTEK 7800GTX  .


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 10, 2005)

@aniruddh 
thanx pal.. i also thought that 33k is quite a lot of money but hey, a guy wants what he wants.  8) 
anyways heres the price of the XFX 6800GS from rashi peripherals
it's priced at an acceptable Rs 20990.
 i heard you were also thinking of buying a card as the  6800GS easily equals the 6800GT that would be a good choice, and if you wait for maybe 3-4 weeks  a bit cheaper cards will be launched by leadtek etc. unless you are at par with my  kind  of  craziness 8)  Then you will buy the Big Daddy of all  7800GTX extreme


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 10, 2005)

@harsh now i m thinkin of buying a leadtek 7800GT which i guess will come around 25k.earlier my budget was around 16k,as i was suppose to buy a  lappy for around 70k which is not the case now going for a lappy for around 50-55k and from dad i hav already got 70k   so now i m givin a serious thought of buyin 7800gt else will stick with 6800GS.


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 10, 2005)

@aniruddh 
           I  think it's all down to you now if you want simply the best you will go for the 7800 and if you want most of the  specs under a budget then the 6800's come to light. well i think you should wait a little more and see how the 6800GS does in the market and then decide.
           And you didn't make it quite clear are u buying a laptop or a desktop?


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 10, 2005)

yaar i m buying a laptop.already hav a desktop which is 4-5 months old with AMD 3000+(939).u r rite that i shud wait but yaar i hav been waiting for long now so will decide widin 3-4 dayz will buy one of the card.


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 10, 2005)

As i've said earlier we share similar mentalities and f**k the specs go with the best. 
don't wait too much like mohit he has been thinking of buying a card from as long as i can remember first it was a 6600GT, then it was a 6800GT and now it  is 6800GS and it will be something else after a week or two


----------



## mohit (Nov 10, 2005)

@Anirudh , Harsh
this sticky was not made to discuss personal views/discussions . It was solely for H/W pricing and Quotes but both of u have started personal discussions which should have been carried out by PM. Please refrain from doing so.


----------



## Sourabh (Nov 10, 2005)

Yes, It would be better if you start a new thread in Hardware Troubleshooting, if you want some suggestions or discuss about the same. Use this thread just to enquire about the prices or state the price list you have got hold off. I am sure many would agree with it.


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 10, 2005)

@sourabh,MOHIT(  )
 i completly agree with u guyz and m very sorry for that,will try not to repeat the same mistake.thanks


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 10, 2005)

@sourabh
thanx for correcting us man. that's what i like about this forum the efforts of the members to maintain it's quality and integrity. and i admire that!


----------



## mukundpathak (Nov 11, 2005)

*AMD Athlon 64 3000+ & New A8V-MX Asus MOBO*

A dealer has offerred me  the above combination processor and Motherboard for Rs.  9800/-.  Since there are no reviews about the board, any comments from anyone who knows ? How does it compare to MSI RS480M2-IL since this new Asus mobo also has onboard graphics ? 

What is the latest post Diwali prices for the Processor and RS480M2-IL ?

Thanks.


----------



## gauravsaini (Nov 11, 2005)

*query about RD RAM*

can u tell me 512MB RD RAM price


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 11, 2005)

hi guys these are prices of graphics cards given to me by a friend in dubai 

(all are dubai prices )



pci express graphics cards price (ALL ARE XFX VGA CARDS MODELS):

6600 256mb tv dvi - RS.6000
6800 ultra 256mb dual dvi - RS.22000
6800 gt 256mb dual dvi - RS. 16800
7800gtx 256mb dual dvi, vivo - RS.24000
7800 gt 256mb dual dvi, vivo - RS. 20400

now u know someone in dubai then get it from there as all these are killer prices ...


----------



## hummer (Nov 11, 2005)

hi guys plz sugeest some shop in bombay   frm where i can buy powersafe 500w smps n the price. i stay in gangtok n 1 of my frns is goin 2 bombay


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

can anyone give latest prise of tv tuner cards like pinacle, intex and compro


----------



## Tech&ME (Nov 12, 2005)

raj14 said:
			
		

> Intel i955*BX* Motherboard costs Rs.9,500 While 2.8GHz Pentium D Costs Rs.12,600




Can anyone tell me the price for

Intel D995XCS   motherboard and

Intel D955XBK mobo ---- ATX form factor.

Please.


----------



## Demon Childâ„¢ (Nov 12, 2005)

Would anybody happen to know the price of AMD 64 3800+ ? (Socket 939) and the ASUS A8N SLI Mainboard?


----------



## yash (Nov 13, 2005)

i want a configuration of a rig with amd 64x2 processor and ddr2 533 ram.
u guys pick the model of mobo,ram,hdd for me.and please quote the price too.


----------



## yash (Nov 13, 2005)

which of these asus mobos support ddr2 ram?i couldnt get it on the website.
1)A8N-E
2)A8N-Sli(deluxe,premium etc...)i`m not actually intrested in sli.


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 13, 2005)

@yash none of the above,as till date none of the AMD mobo support DDR2 memory.


----------



## yash (Nov 13, 2005)

dammit!only intel mobos support ddr2 memory?okay how about a pentium d config?
and i heard a lil while ago that pentium processors are 64 bit too.is it true?


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 13, 2005)

yea only intel chipset support DDR2 memory.firstly i'll suggest u to stick with the AMD machine,else if u still wanna go for intel then go for either pentium d 2.8GHz which will come around 12-13k or LGA 775 3.2 2MB L2 cache this will cost u around 10k,yea now intel proc r 64bit.why u so keen on ddr2 ram?its all cr*p der isnt much diff between ddr & ddr2 till date but der is a hell of price diff and der is no sense going for DDR2.512 DDR2 667MHz (kingston) will cost u around 4.5-5k.


----------



## coolendra (Nov 13, 2005)

how much 4 a ethernet card ?


----------



## yash (Nov 13, 2005)

its future proof!and intel cpu is coming out to be cheaper than amd 64x2.so the money i hence save i can put in ddr2 ram


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 13, 2005)

@coolendra 
400Rs max for a Dlink.


----------



## Netjunkie (Nov 15, 2005)

coolendra said:
			
		

> how much 4 a ethernet card ?



I bought an Intex card for Rs.180 /-


----------



## tosh26 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Freinds,

Can any body suggest a good Internal  Tv Tunercard with a budget of 1200 Rs. with all the latest feautres


----------



## Netjunkie (Nov 16, 2005)

tosh26 said:
			
		

> Hi Freinds,
> 
> Can any body suggest a good Internal  Tv Tunercard with a budget of 1200 Rs. with all the latest feautres



You need the Mercury TV Tuner Card.
Costs around 1200.


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 18, 2005)

for people interested in getting a leadtek 6800GS here's the price   

leadtek WinFast PX6800 GS TDH=Rs.15100 (all inclusive)   

check it out on www.leadtek.com/graphic.html


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 18, 2005)

@harsh wow man thats a gr8 new 6800gs juz for 15k.thinkin of buyin this one i guess eva u r gonna buy this card and u hav skiped the idea of 7800GTX its a very sensible decision as going for 33k gpu card is insane.nywayz thanx a lot for the info.


----------



## paraman (Nov 18, 2005)

harsh bajpai said:
			
		

> for people interested in getting a leadtek 6800GS here's the price
> 
> leadtek WinFast PX6800 GS TDH=Rs.15100 (all inclusive)
> 
> check it out on www.leadtek.com/graphic.html



Which dealer in India has quoted you this price?


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 18, 2005)

@paraman

TOP NOTCH INFOTRONIX INDIA P LTD.'s

Mr.Sandeep Doshi

Email: sandeep_topnotch@rediffmail.com


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 19, 2005)

hey guys 
how much for a sound card(less than 5k one) in delhi?


----------



## mohit (Nov 20, 2005)

jamyang312 said:
			
		

> hey guys
> how much for a sound card(less than 5k one) in delhi?



Creative SB LIVE 7.1 24 Bit - 1850/-


----------



## mangemayur (Nov 20, 2005)

Hay whether the DIGIT ppl can alos provide something like a excell sheet, where the ppl can put the recent pricess, we dont have to atleast go through 27 pages


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 20, 2005)

sorry i meant below 500 bucks


----------



## hummer (Nov 21, 2005)

i seriously doubt that u ll get a 7.1 sound card fr 500.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 23, 2005)

D-link Adsl router for Dataone  Rs 1800
at secuderabad (CTC)


----------



## shaunak (Nov 24, 2005)

I am considering buying a lcd monitor.
Wats the cheapest 15" and 17" lcd monitors available?
please post the catelogue prices.
Thx a lot.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 24, 2005)

Pls tell me rates of following items:

*P4 3.0 Ghz
Intel Original 915 chipset
Simtronics 512 MB 400 mhz*

thnx in advance


----------



## mohit (Nov 24, 2005)

@Vishal

P4 630 (3.0 Ghz) - around 8500/-
Intel Original D915GAV - around 5000/-
RAM i know about Kingston - around 2800/-


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 25, 2005)

thnx Mohit  

Can u also tell me the rates for P4 HT ?
I hv heard that its coming along with the mobo in a kit, and not available separate...

So if its coming in a kit along with mobo, then whats the price of kit and if separately then what the price is?

thnx in advance!!!


----------



## mohit (Nov 25, 2005)

P4 HT ??? Pentium 4 630 (3.0 Ghz , 2 mb l2) also supports HT man ..and all intel processors are available separately or as a bundle afaik. plz be more clear. when u buy in a bundle along with the board u get some discount.


----------



## hummer (Nov 26, 2005)

has ne one heard of L&C smps brand ??


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 27, 2005)

how much do intel pentium D 830 n 840 processors cost?


----------



## multi (Nov 28, 2005)

can  some  1  give  me  latest  rates  for  dual layer DVD burner  like  Sony ,  Benq  &  Gigabyte  ?

and  plz  if  u have  experience  of  there  after sales  service then  which  should  be  choose  among  them ?

my  1 friend  is  telling  not  to choose  Sony  becoz  of after  sales service, but  pretty doubt  about  that.  

  I  havent heard much  about  Gigabyte's  burner  so  add  some  info if  someone has it.   

 :roll:


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 1, 2005)

well i dont know where u live so i cant say bout its after sale service.but as far as i know sony have very good after sales service throughout india so i dont think thats an issue.i'll recommend SONY DVD-RW which will cost u around 3.2k or else u can even go for Benq have heard about Benq DVD-RW from many that its really good,it will come around 3k.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 2, 2005)

Are AMD 3800+ and AMD 4000+ proc available in the indian market and if yes how much do they cost?


----------



## steelwin (Dec 3, 2005)

can any one tell me what will be the graphix card i can get for 1500 to 2000 rs


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 3, 2005)

u want a agp or pcie?for agp u can go for nvidia5200 and for pcie nvidia5300 they will come around 2.5k.


----------



## CyCo (Dec 4, 2005)

can u guys please price me for this comp im buyin .. 
also any dealers in pune (swargate side preferable)


Processor: AMD Athlon 3500+ 939
Motherboard: Asus A8N-E / Asus A8n-SLI
Hard disc: 160GB SATA
Graphics card: Radeon X800XL 
RAM: 2GB DDR KINGSTON / TRANSCEND (400 MHz) (1GB X 2)
Optical drives: LITEON Dual Layer DVD writer 
Keyboard: Microsoft Keyboard
Mouse: Logitech MX 518
Mousepad: Steelpad Qck+
Cabinet: ATX cabinet with 450W SMPS

--------------
also for : 


Epson Stylus CX1500
Epson Stylus CX3100
Epson Stylus CX4500
Epson Stylus CX4700
Epson Stylus CX5300
Epson Stylus Photo RX 510
Epson Stylus Photo RX 630

thanks !!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Dec 4, 2005)

KPL VIP Cabinets of the following model offered@ following rates:-

1) G100 - Rs.2700
2) G200 - Rs.2800
3) G300 - Rs.3000

& KPL PowerSafe 500Watts PSU/SMPS offered@ Rs. 2000

Am I getting the RIGHT/Fair prices?
(All these prices r Ex-Guwahati@Assam)


----------



## Crazy_Eddy (Dec 4, 2005)

hummer said:
			
		

> has ne one heard of L&C smps brand ??


L&C is the OEM for Zebronics & Powersafe. i.e. they make the SMPS's for Zebby and Powersafe/VIP. Powersafe/VIP employ better Quality control AFAIK.


----------



## choudang (Dec 4, 2005)

what is the price for these...

*Intel 3.2 GHZ 800FSB 2MB L2
Intel 925
Hynix DDRII 512x2
Western Digital SATA 120
SMPS [Antec/Cooller Master] 400/450W
Souncard Techcom*


----------



## Prince (Dec 5, 2005)

Can anyone Lemme know the prices of AMD Opterons The Low ends one??(indian Rupees plz)
thanx in advance


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 5, 2005)

@warrior
 1-Intel 3.2 GHZ 800FSB 2MB L2 around 10.5k.
 2-Intel 925-8/9k(not sure)
 3-512MB DDR2 ram 533MHz around 3k and 667Mhz around 4k.(not sure)
 4-Antec 400w smps for 3.6k and 450w around 4.5k


----------



## Siriusblack (Dec 6, 2005)

Is it cheaper to buy hardware from New Delhi Nehru Palace or  from amchi Mumbai's Lemington Rd. Plss Help??


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 6, 2005)

512 MB DDR 2  533 MHZ  TRANSCEND RAM COSTS 2550 RS . HERE IN MUMBAI ..  3.6 K IS TOO MUCH ...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 6, 2005)

hey any idea which shop in nehru place offers best prices for hardware and has all the stuff?????please quote address and tel no.


----------



## rk (Dec 6, 2005)

friends,
can anyone tell  the recent price of these=
samsung 160 gb pata hdd
sygate  "

ups MICROTEK 800VA (Double Battery)
"            600VA  "
thx


----------



## CyCo (Dec 7, 2005)

hey guys .. finally got some prices in ....

DEALER: ES TECH (NEAR SWARGATE,PUNE)- MR. VISHAL
PH NO: 02025520735
CONTACT NAME: VIKRANT AGARWAL

AMD Athlon 3500+ 939 ~~ 10900
Asus A8N-E / sli / sli-deluxe ~~ 5600/8500/9400
SEAGATE 160GB SATA ~~ 4450
nvidia 6600GT 128, 256/ 6800 GT ~~ 9500/11400/20500
or ATI 700 PRO 128 /256 ~~ 9100/11500
or ATI X800XL ~~ N/A (maybe by new year)
2GB DDR TRANSCEND (400 MHz) ~~ 10000
LITEON Dual Layer DVD writer ~~ 3400
Microsoft keyboard ~~ 400
Logitech MX - 518 ~~ 2650
MOUSEPAD Steelpad QcK+ ~~ n/a
cabinet with 500W SMPS ~~ 3600
17" LCD ~~ 14500
Epson CX1500 ~~ 4200
Epson CX4700 ~~ 7600


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 7, 2005)

New Delhi PRices of 
1)Asus A8N-E/Asus K8M800
2)Segate 80gb SATA2 HDD
3)AMD 64 3200/3400(pls tell me what speed they 
                                                             run at)
4)Kingston 512 DDR


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 7, 2005)

Maverick340 said:
			
		

> 3)AMD 64 3200/3400(pls tell me what speed they
> run at)



3200+ runs at 2Ghz, 3400+ runs at 2.4Ghz.See this page for AMD model number comparisons.

*www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_9485_9487^10248,00.html


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 9, 2005)

is 3700+ available in india?if yes then how much does it cost?


----------



## Reena (Dec 11, 2005)

hi everyone...Can anyone telll me price of the following:
945G chipset based intel original mothr brd,MSI P4N Diamond motherbrd,Gigabyte GA81955X motherbrd, if any other motherbrd is better thn brand name and price,
pentium D 820 , pentium D 830,pentium D 840, P4 HT 3 Ghz, P4 HT 3.2 ghz,1 GB corsair DDR2 677 Mhz Ram, sony DRU 810 A optical drive,HDD western DIgital caviar SE 180 GB,250 GB or if any other brand is better then name and price..thn graphic card Radeon X800XL is better or XFX GEforce 6600GT or any other is better around that range.. wel thats it..wish someone can tell me the price..


----------



## nitrous (Dec 11, 2005)

Pricing in chennai:

AMD 3000+ (socket 939)  : 5800
Asus A8N-E                     : 5600
Leadtek 128mb PCIe 6600GT:8975
Transcend 1 GB DDR400   :4800
Sony DVD writer 16X    :2900 (OEM)


----------



## jamyang312 (Dec 12, 2005)

any1 knows the price of 1GB ddr 333Mhz ram and Amd athlon 64 3800+(venice core),Amd athlon 64 4000+(san diego) in New delhi?


----------



## reddevil2 (Dec 13, 2005)

*speakers*

can ne 1 tell mi price of creative inspire 2.1 2500.
its urgent pls pls pls


----------



## namitkasliwal (Dec 13, 2005)

Can anybody tell me the cost of HP Laptops with AMD processors.. Also want to know the cost of a Pen drive of 512MB.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 13, 2005)

Siriusblack said:
			
		

> Is it cheaper to buy hardware from New Delhi Nehru Palace or  from amchi Mumbai's Lemington Rd. Plss Help??



As my dad is in Delhi right now, plz answer quikly.
also, if i buy a Rs. 3000+ h/w, then will it cause ne problem at the Airports, both mumbai and delhi.
What about the warranty?


----------



## Polter (Dec 14, 2005)

*TV Tuner*

*Hi friends from Delhi,

I need to buy a TV tuner card under rs.2000 capable of video capture. Can you recommend me a good one in Nehru place?*


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Dec 15, 2005)

is the"Neoteric" D.P OK

1)Samsung Syncmaster 713N TFT-LCD= 14,500(VAT paid)

2) Logitech Deskstar HDT722525DLA380(250 GB) = 5,900+tax

3)ASUS A8N-SLI PREMIUM = 8,900+tax

4) AMD 64-bit 939 ATHLON 3500+(Venice Core) = 10,750+ax

5)Logitech MX518(1600DPI) Mouse = 2,100+tax


----------



## ranju_neel (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: speakers*



			
				reddevil2 said:
			
		

> can ne 1 tell mi price of creative inspire 2.1 2500.
> its urgent pls pls pls



creative inspire 2.1 cost about Rs.1850=00 + tax


----------



## ranju_neel (Dec 15, 2005)

Aniruddh said:
			
		

> is 3700+ available in india?if yes then how much does it cost?



3700+ is not yet available, but if you got a friendly retailer ask him to source from outshore.

Its possible but puts some extra overheads


----------



## ranju_neel (Dec 15, 2005)

Reena said:
			
		

> hi everyone...Can anyone telll me price of the following:
> 945G chipset based intel original mothr brd,MSI P4N Diamond motherbrd,Gigabyte GA81955X motherbrd, if any other motherbrd is better thn brand name and price,
> pentium D 820 , pentium D 830,pentium D 840, P4 HT 3 Ghz, P4 HT 3.2 ghz,1 GB corsair DDR2 677 Mhz Ram, sony DRU 810 A optical drive,HDD western DIgital caviar SE 180 GB,250 GB or if any other brand is better then name and price..thn graphic card Radeon X800XL is better or XFX GEforce 6600GT or any other is better around that range.. wel thats it..wish someone can tell me the price..



I will tell what i can.
(about the graphic card)
actually x800xl is better than 6600gt as it was launched against 6800.
but x800xl does not support shader 3.0 which is no no for todays games.

sony dru810A cost from 3100-3500 depending upon the boxing.

well i know thats all. sorry


----------



## Reena (Dec 16, 2005)

*


			
				ankurgupta.me said:
			
		


			how much do intel pentium D 830 n 840 processors cost?

Click to expand...

 

hi guyz hey I would like to know the same plz..
Also is intel original motherboard better or 
gigabyte GA 81955X 
or MSI P4N diamond better or 
if anyother plz do let me know 
I would b thankful and also the price plz..its urgent..
thankz...
Have a great day*


----------



## Reena (Dec 16, 2005)

PLz let me know the prise of the following:
945G chipset based intel original mothr brd,
955X based motherbrd,
MSI P4N Diamond motherbrd,
Gigabyte GA81955X motherbrd, 
if any other motherbrd is better thn brand name and price, 
pentium D 820 , pentium D 830,pentium D 840, 
P4 HT 3 Ghz, P4 HT 3.2 ghz,
1 GB corsair kingston DDR 677 Mhz Ram, 
sony DRU 810 A optical drive,
HDD western DIgital caviar SE 180 GB,250 GB or 
if any other brand is better then name and price.. 
Its urgent..thank you..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 16, 2005)

955X based board would cost you around 16.5k, when last heard around a month back.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 16, 2005)

945G chipset based intel original-6-7k 
 955X based motherbrd-15-16k   
 pentium D 820-12.5k 
 P4 HT 3 Ghz, P4 HT 3.2 ghz, 
 1 GB corsair kingston DDR 677 Mhz Ram-3.6k(not sure)
 sony DRU 810 A optical drive-3.2k


----------



## Reena (Dec 16, 2005)

Thankx Digitized and Anirudh..can u ppl tell me which is better to go for 945G or 955X? 
I am going for Pentium D 830..is it available in india if yes then the price if not then i guess I would have to go for D 820..also I would like advice on Grafic Gard if u can suggest something on it..I dont mind spending if its worth...thankyou plz do reply soon..


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 16, 2005)

955 is much better then 945g performance wise,but 955 dun hav onboard grapix where as 945g has.but as u r gonna get a good gpu then it isnt a problem but the difference between both the mobo is almost 8k.the best gpu available in the market is 7800GTX which costs 33k,then 6800GT-22k>6800GS-15k>6600GT-9k.u can go for leadtek or XFX brand gpu.


----------



## mohit (Dec 16, 2005)

@Aniruddh
some corrections,



> 1 GB corsair kingston DDR 677 Mhz Ram-3.6k(not sure)


Kingston DDR2 667 Mhz 1GB is for around 7-8k



> the best gpu available in the market is 7800GTX which costs 33k,then 6800GT-22k>6800GS-15k>6600GT-9k.u can go for leadtek or XFX brand gpu.



U forgot ATI completely buddy. and u also forgot 7800GT series.

@Reena
Do give us your budget for the complete rig as it will be really easy for us to specify the best rig in your budget then. And specify the budget for the gpu also.


----------



## arunbj (Dec 17, 2005)

what is the price of XFX geforce 6800GT  AGP version?


----------



## Reena (Dec 17, 2005)

thanks  for the info anirudh..

Budget is 60k so plz do lemme know which r the things i should go for..m thinking of 19' LCD/TFT so plz suggest in detail n brand  name and price..

Grafic card does it make that much difference performance vice that is 7800gtx and 6800gt and 6800gs and 6600GT?

K so gimme the best configuration for 60k budget...and I would be thankful ..lemme know as soon as possible..

Thanks..Great day to u all..


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 17, 2005)

ooh yeaa mohit,tht price was for 512mb not 1GB.
@REENA ofcourse grapix card will make a lot of diff if u r a hardcore gamer or do grapix related work.for ur budget u shud atleast look for 6800GT>6800GS>X800GTO>6600GT.19''LCD monitor will cost u around 25k(not sure) which is not worth.better get a 19''CRT which shud come around 12k.


----------



## mohit (Dec 18, 2005)

@Reena

for 60k u can go for the following,

AMD Athlon 64 3500+ S939 - 12k
Asus A8N-E - 6K
Leadtek 6800GS 256 MB DDR3 PCI-E - 15K
1GB Kingston / Corsair / Transcend DDR 400 - 5.5k
Hitachi 160GB SATA2 - 5K (not sure)
17" CRT Samsung Syncmaster 798MB - 7k
Antec 450W SMPS - 4K
or
Powersafe 450W - 2k
Any Cabinet with decent cooling - 1k
APC UPS 600VA - 2.5k
Sony/Benq DVD-RW - 3k
Logitech MM KB / Optical Mouse Bundle - 800/-

With the remaining u can buy speakers and other stuff. I dont think u will be able to get a good LCD monitor in 60k. I dont know if u wanted an Intel specific rig but this is the one i suggest.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 18, 2005)

As for pentium D 830 price i guess it will be around 16-17K.i am not sure whether it is available in india or not at this moment.Even the cost of the above mentioned rig is over 60K limit.Also 160GB SATA 2 will come around 6-6.5K.if u go for antec SMPS then u have very liitle room for other things.also as u have not mentioned wat kind of graphix needs u have i guess if u are not into gamin or graphix related stuff u can scale down ur graphix card to 6600GT.tht wud be enuf and wud giv u 5K bucks xtra which u can spend on ur LCD.so my final config wud be

AMD Athlon 64 3500+ - 11K
Asus A8N-E - 5.5K
Leadtek 6600 256MB GT - Rs.9K
1GB Kingston DDR 400 - 5.5K 
Hitachi 160GB SATA - 5K
Antec 450W SMPS - 4K
Decent Cabinet - 1K
LiteOn/Benq DVD-RW - 3-3.5K 
17" Acer/Samsung LCD - 14-15K
APC UPS 600VA - 2.5K
Keyboard and Optical Mouse of ur choice - 1K

And still u have 2-3K left with which u can buy speakers and other stuff.Also if u go for powersafe or VIP powersupply u can save another 2K.19" LCD wil come for around 18-19K which will just not fit into ur budget.i have mentioned LCD in my option just coz u wanted to go for LCD otherwise CRT still are very good and also cheaper.And drop ur idea about intel dual core rig as of now and go for AMD as it simply rocks(Just bought mine a month ago)
WELL THE CHOICE IS URS!!!!!!


----------



## eminemence (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi,
I am planning to get a new CPU unit.I am looking for the component
prices of these specs in PUNE : 
AMD64 with compatible mobo
1 GB RAM
300 GB HDD (SATA)
Decent Cabinet.
Any knows how much all this will cost.
My budget am keeping around (15-20K).
Thanks.
--eminemence.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 19, 2005)

U have not mentioned which AMD 64 procy u r talking about.seeems it will be 3500+ so i guess it will fit in ur budget but on the upper side of it.


----------



## sagar_coolx (Dec 20, 2005)

is amd athlon 64 x2 4800+ or3800+ avilable in india?
wat r their costs or wat r the xpected 2 b?


----------



## Ankur (Dec 21, 2005)

*SONY DVD WRITER*

hi,
can nebody tell me the cost of SONY DVD WRITER. Please mention the model no also.i am planning to buy one from a hardware fare here at ahmedabad.


----------



## invisible (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: SONY DVD WRITER*



			
				Ankur said:
			
		

> hi,
> can nebody tell me the cost of SONY DVD WRITER. Please mention the model no also.i am planning to buy one from a hardware fare here at ahmedabad.


Ankur bhai ankur bhai ankur bhai 
haha 
sony dvd writer costs 3000Rs take any model


----------



## nadeem69 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi, 
  Can anyone please tell me the price of a 512MB and 1 GB Flashdrive ?
Also , how much does 256 MB and 512 MB of SD RAM cost ? I know SD RAM is very ancient   , I dont have it , it's for my friend who cant upgrade his system as of now and just wants to cram in some RAM .
Also, he has 128 MB of RAM now . Can he fit the 256 MB in or does he have to buy 2 x 128 MB ram's ?




Thanx a lot,
nadeem69.


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 23, 2005)

Depends on ther motherboard...


----------



## Reena (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi thanks Anirudh Ankur Mohit n Digitised
Well i guess i will have to increase the budget so will 75k be alright? or 80k?
LCD monitor i checked out View Sonic site n i read that VX 924 and VX 724 have 3ms respond rate..also i saw wide screen models which has 8ms respond rate so which is better?..
I mean of course as far as respond rate is concerned i guess 3ms better but  taking into consideration looks and its use..which would be better?..
Also which brand is better..View sonic or Samsung?
I would be using my pc for..Games,saving clips from tv,..ad making..presentation..so inshort graphic work..games..internet...music..n dowloading.. 
Logitech Z5500 or creative megaworks 550 are this spk worth buying? they cost above 20k..though I dunno its current price..
Or is it better to go for creative 5.1 spks which come around 4.5k..
Dunno why but i can think of intel only  coz somehow AMD i dunno..
Anyways lets see..what u all have to say..


----------



## Reena (Dec 23, 2005)

Also lemme know..is it beter to use cordless Keyboard n mouse or corded?
and which one? details and price..
Also some details about cabinet good quality n good looks too..
Also taking into consideration my use wht capacity of harddisk should i go for? does increasing the capacity decreaase its performance?
Western digital Caviar KE 16 WD250KS which is sata II  and 
Hitachi Destar HDT722525DLA380 whch is 250 GB sata II 
outta this two which is better n their price also..
Should i go for 250 gb or 160-180 gb I dunno so please do suggest.
Thanks


----------



## nitinjavakid (Dec 23, 2005)

Since i have been redirected here  

One more question

How about this option

get an intel 915 Motherboard
and then any PCIe graphics card

How much will this cost???


----------



## ashnik (Dec 23, 2005)

@Reena
1.cordless
+best for long typing hrs, presentations and watching
movies on TV using TV-OUT of ur graphic card.
Also it is so much fun to play older and slower games on TV.
-not so good for high speed games 
-consume lot of batteries.

2.corded
+very good and reliable option
+cheaper
-no mobility as in case of cordless

If u decide to buy cordless combo, make sure it is top of the line. 24 MHz.
trust only Logitech and Microsoft.

And yes, the higher capacity of HDD reqires higher CPU to function lightning fast, atleast 2800+.

250 GB SATA II should be future proof.


----------



## nazar2k4 (Dec 24, 2005)

i need asus p4r800-v deluxe motherboard.
howmuch it cost & where i can buy it tamilnadu


----------



## Reena (Dec 24, 2005)

*cordless combo*

Thanks ashnik..so which brand is better microsoft or logitech..
And also can u suggest particular model name and price as i have no idea about this.. 
As of now i am using TVS GOld keyboard and logitect optical corded mouse..
I will be using my pc of gaming,internet,graphics.


----------



## Reena (Dec 24, 2005)

EPSON STYLUS CX4700 or CANON PIXMA MP130  which one is better and why? plz do lemme know soon if possible.. 

Thanks..


----------



## DJ AmaZe (Dec 26, 2005)

Is there goin to be a price hike this monthend?
Just heard it from my dealer..


----------



## contactram (Dec 27, 2005)

*ddr2 ram prices*

can somebody give me chennai prices for ddr2
thank u


----------



## goobimama (Dec 28, 2005)

Help me with those Altec Lansing's ATP-3s and the Logitech X230 will ya? (Price wise)


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jan 3, 2006)

wel well its been a long time since i posted but i was busy.. now i am plannin 2 get a PC.. i don have any idea about latest prices..  i need a good mobo n a proccy( AMD ) with a nomial GFX (stopped gaming jus 2 play nFS UG2 or Cric n BLC 2K5) total budget is about 12K.. also gud amt of ram n a writer. max is 15K


----------



## invisible (Jan 3, 2006)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> wel well its been a long time since i posted but i was busy.. now i am plannin 2 get a PC.. i don have any idea about latest prices..  i need a good mobo n a proccy( AMD ) with a nomial GFX (stopped gaming jus 2 play nFS UG2 or Cric n BLC 2K5) total budget is about 12K.. also gud amt of ram n a writer. max is 15K


AMD 64 bit 3000+ (Socket 939)  - Rs 5600 
ASUS A8N-VM - Rs 4400
Hynix 512MB 400Mhz RAM - Rs 2100
SOny DVD writer - Rs 3000
Total - 15100

It will play all the games possible at high settings without AA or AF enabled
CHeck this site for prices *deltapage.com/


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jan 3, 2006)

@goobimama-The ATP3 is available for 3050/- here in Pune...
Could any of you help me with the price on an Club3d 9600XT-128MB AGP?


----------



## ashnik (Jan 3, 2006)

@Reena 
both r equaly good, but Microsoft offers 3 yr warrenty.
There is a combo pack from Microsoft for 750 bucks.

Best mouse is logitech MX518 for 2700-3000 bucks


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 4, 2006)

WHAT IS THE FINAL PRICE FOR THE LOGITECH Z5500 THX SPEAKERS?
....MY DEALER IS ASKING IT AT RS. 25,000+
Should I go for the speakers at this rate?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 4, 2006)

I want the latest prices of:

Leadtek 6800GS
XFX 6800GS
Powercolor X800GTO
Leadtek 6600GT extreme edition
XFX 6600GT

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 4, 2006)

i wud like to know the price of light scribe dual layer DVD writer of sony or liteon..and wat r the rates of USB pen drive of 1GB and 2GB ones.


----------



## ashnik (Jan 6, 2006)

can someone tell me the prices of following mobos in mumbai

MSI with 6100 gpu
MSI with 6150 gpu

PLz specify city.


----------



## supersaiyan (Jan 8, 2006)

xfx 6800gs at rashi peripherals in delhi- 18000.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 8, 2006)

@Supersaiyan: How come XFX 6800GS is Rs.18000? I have confirmed news that the XFX 6800GT costs Rs.18000 here. I have confirmed it myself. 6800GS is supposed to be cheaper than 6800GT, right?..


----------



## jay4u (Jan 8, 2006)

hey can some one give me price of xfx 6200 256 mb PCIe card with non TC version and tell me how it performs for a casual gamer... i saw 6200 TC 128 version and it really sucks...


----------



## invisible (Jan 9, 2006)

jay4u said:
			
		

> hey can some one give me price of xfx 6200 256 mb PCIe card with non TC version and tell me how it performs for a casual gamer... i saw 6200 TC 128 version and it really sucks...


how many times will u repeat this?


----------



## Chirag (Jan 11, 2006)

I want prices of xfx geforce 6800 gt 256,128 and xfx gefprce 6600gt 128,256 in Pune.


----------



## solkadi (Jan 11, 2006)

dear brothers,could anyone tell me 5.1 speaker wich is till 5 k and its value for money and had a gr8 reiviw eearlier pls help thank u.


----------



## the mihir (Jan 13, 2006)

hi.. can anyone please tell me the price of a leadtek 6800gs and 6800gt..


----------



## the mihir (Jan 13, 2006)

hey solkadi...mmm tasty name

u can check out the creative inspire 5200: rs 4500/-
eax certified...
sound great with the onboard audio on 915gav... will sound a lot better with a dedicated sound card like the soundblaster live  also from creative

been using it for 6 months..good sound and great build..it was reviewed in digit last year and the test center guys gave it a thumbs up in its catagory....you should also check out logitech speakers in this catagory,,,


----------



## KKK (Jan 13, 2006)

hey Digitized please contact me ! i live in Kharagpur and want to buy a PC, i suppose you can help me get some deals in Kolkata!!!


----------



## Chirag (Jan 14, 2006)

I want prices of xfx geforce 6800 gt 256,128 and xfx geforce 6600gt 128,256 in Pune/Mumbai.


----------



## andysmith45 (Jan 15, 2006)

Need the latest price of the following PCIe Graphics cards:

1. Big GeForce 6600 (256 MB)
2. Gainward Ultra/1780 PCX Golden Sample (256 MB)
3. XFX Geforce 6600 (128 MB)
4. XFX Geforce 6600GT (128 MB)
5. Gainward GeForce 6200 256 MB
6. MSI GeForce 6200 128 MB
7. PowerColor X300 256 MB
8. XFX GeForce 6200 256 MB
9. MaxForce X300 SE 128 MB

Thanks


----------



## supersaiyan (Jan 15, 2006)

@digitized- i was having the same doubt. will confirm again when i get the time.


----------



## sudipto (Jan 18, 2006)

hi,
     i want to buy an inkjet printer in kolkata.it may be colour or b/w.and i will need to print around 50 pages per month.and no photo printing.so can anyone  help me to find out a good printer(please specify the model ).also what should be the price of catridges?


----------



## zuala77 (Jan 19, 2006)

*hard disk price*

how much does a ata 80 gb hard disk cost...... and 160 gb ata......
and512 ddr 400 gb ram...also dvd doluble layer disc...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 19, 2006)

An 80GB ATA HDD will cost around Rs.2500. It is the price here in Kolkata. A SATA HDD of the same capacity will cost around Rs.2900.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 19, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> An 80GB ATA HDD will cost around Rs.2500. It is the price here in Kolkata. A SATA HDD of the same capacity will cost around Rs.2900.


substract 150 to the above and those are the prices in kolkata,

a ram will cost around 2200, Hynix
Transcend/Kingston will cost 2500
this was 512Mb DDR400


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 19, 2006)

guys can u tell me where can i get good deals of graphics cards in kolkata.....
who carries them


----------



## ashnik (Jan 20, 2006)

for a friend, i am getting AMD Athlon 64 3000+(939) and Asus a8n-vm for Rs. 11,150/- including all taxes. is it ok?


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 20, 2006)

ashnik said:
			
		

> for a friend, i am getting AMD Athlon 64 3000+(939) and Asus a8n-vm for Rs. 11,150/- including all taxes. is it ok?



yeah itś ok


----------



## ashnik (Jan 22, 2006)

Prices including VAT
AMD 3000+ and ASUS A8n-vm : 11150
Sony DL writer q30(somthing) : 3200


----------



## panchamk (Jan 22, 2006)

andysmith45 said:
			
		

> Need the latest price of the following PCIe Graphics cards:
> 
> 1. Big GeForce 6600 (256 MB)
> 2. Gainward Ultra/1780 PCX Golden Sample (256 MB)
> ...



I'd like the prices for the above too.


----------



## meetjayanth (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello,

I live in bangalore and here the only place to get cheap hardware is SP Road..... Can sombody please tell me the prices of the following so that I can verfiy that I am not being cheated


512 DDR 400Mhz Ram (x4)
3.2 Ghz Intel Pentium 4 HT EE Socket 478
450 Watts SMPS
160 GB Sata Harddisk

I have a ati radeon 9700 pro ,, I wanted to know if i now shift to a pci express motherboard should I buy a new graphics card or can i use it in a pci express slot. ?? Please help 

Thank You


----------



## KKK (Jan 28, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> digitized said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But dude i checked that in Kolkata it is very hard to find oringinal Kingston memory...very few people know how to differentioate between....and very few original pieces are in the market!!!
And for some reason most vendors settle for a Zion memory!


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 29, 2006)

KKK said:
			
		

> Kniwor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zion is just Hynix... 

And yeas there is improper Kingston in the market.....
they call it a "Hynix chip" kingston and thisnk the customer is a fool...


anyhow u might have noticed in my other post that Corsair is available.... 
so there is no point getting kingston/Transcend/Zion or whatever, and the Corsair is a 2.5CL ram....


----------



## medigit (Jan 29, 2006)

from which shop did u get the corsair ram.Can u give the prices..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 31, 2006)

Can nebody tell me what r the current prices for *BenQ DW1640a*?

thnx.....


----------



## Lukka (Jan 31, 2006)

can someone plz tell me the prices of 80gb SATA and SATA II HDD?my dealer quoted 80 gb SATA as Rs. 2950


----------



## roydon (Feb 2, 2006)

*Price for BenQ TFT*

Hey folks,
Does anyone know the price for a *BenQ FP71V+* 17" LCD Monitor.
Visiting Lamington on friday so please reply


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello friends,

I just came across the february issue of Digit in the office library and read the article on Agent001 searching for graphics cards in Lamington Road, Mumbai. The article was nice but it has been commented that agent001 has managed to get a XFX 6600GT 128MB Pci-express for Rs.7500 only! I think that it will be Rs.9500, what do you think? It is a typo, i suppose...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi, sorry if I am double posting but I wanted to know the following.

Rashi Peripherals Kolkata is qouting the following prices.

AMD 3000+ Rs.5650
Asus A8N-E Rs.5650
XFX 6800GS 256MB XXX edition Rs.13500
512MB RAM (Zion?) Rs.2400

Are the prices OK? Please reply soon as I will be getting my system within 3-4 days.

All prices are exclusive of 4% VAT.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 6, 2006)

need price for ASUS PM17TU (17 inch) LCD Monitor????


----------



## Chirag (Feb 6, 2006)

I want the prices for the following:-

AMD Athlon 64 3000+
Asus A8N-E
Xfx geforce 6600gt 128mb pci-e card
160gb Hitachi Sata-II HDD
Altec Lansing VS3151R 5.1 speakers (urgent)
512*2 Transcand Ram

Thnx in advance.


----------



## andysmith45 (Feb 6, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> KKK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 6, 2006)

hmmmmm.

So all r asking here and no1 is interested in giving the answer???

Pls tell the current prices for *BenQ DW1640a* DVD writer...


----------



## Chirag (Feb 6, 2006)

I want the prices for the following:- 

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 
Asus A8N-E 
Xfx geforce 6600gt 128mb pci-e card 
160gb Hitachi Sata-II HDD 
Altec Lansing VS3151R 5.1 speakers (urgent) 
512*2 Transcand Ram 

Thnx in advance.(Please guys its urgent)


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 8, 2006)

Corsair is available at...


Jain Computers
in chandni chowk..

this is in the line of Â¨UdipiÂ¨ in chandni chowk...

on Biplabi street.

So i u are in cacutta plase get this ram instead of Transcend/Kingston/Zion

now there is only 2 logical choice... either Hynix traditional ram or Corsair..
Hynix if u are really really really tight on budget..

Why do u guys forget that this Corsair is a 2.5 CL ram... and the Transcend Kingstones are 3CL... so itś worth paying more... and the difference is negligible...


----------



## mohit (Feb 8, 2006)

I need the prices for ,

1. MS Wireless Laser Desktop 6000

2. MS Wireless Optical Desktop Comfort Edition

3. MS Wireless Optical Desktop Elite


Anybody has any quotes for them ?? thanks in advance.


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 9, 2006)

Can anybody tell me price of all 6600 types prices? Its URGENT PLEASE


----------



## ashnik (Feb 10, 2006)

can u suggest me a AMD machine for 19k

and be tight to budget. not gaming PC.

17" monitor, 512 ddr, combo drive, 80 GB HDD, 1.44 FDD, iball cabinate and SMPS ( this one is enough), i-ball keyboard+mouse, any speakers etc.

add AMD cpu and mobo, should have AGP 8X port and lan.

strictly office use and some C++ programing.

try to fit above things in 19 k


----------



## the mihir (Feb 10, 2006)

@ ashnik

amd 64 2800- socket 764
asus nforce3 board

the nforce 3 chipset has been phased out by the nforce 4, but still is good enough for a non gaming pc....

it would cost u around 6,000 bucks...dont buy i ball cabinet...buy mercury or vip

also 
consider : intel 865
               INTEL P4 2.4 ghz

865 chipset supports dual channel memory but nforce 3 doesnt
865 too is outdated due to older socket-no upgrading possible
also make sure that ur motherboard has an agp slot for adding a graphics card whenever necessary

amd nforce3 chipset doesnt have onboard graphics...so u have to add a card (i suggest a nvidea 5200)
but this may not fit into ur budget

speakers: creative sbs live 2.1 ....best budget buy


----------



## andysmith45 (Feb 10, 2006)

How does XFX Geforce 6600(256MB, DDR2) cost? Also require the cost of the non-DDR2 version for comparison.  Thx.


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 10, 2006)

Again requesting to post prices of all the type of available 6600 graphics card for pci-e and agp one. URGENT


----------



## Reena (Feb 11, 2006)

*Cost of the AMD dual core pc*

Hi all of u...please guyz help me out..I need to know the cost of the following and suggestion if I should  change any of this ..

*Processor :Amd dual core X2 4200

*MotherBroard: I need suggestion along with cost.

*Ram : 2 GB kingston/corsair/transcend or would 1GB be enof?

*HDD : Western Digital Caviar SE 250 GB WD2500ks

*Graphic card : XFX Geforce 6600 GT 128 MB / 6800 GS 256 MB

*Smps by antec

*Good ATX cabitnet please suggest a good one with cost.

*Cordless keyboard and mouse combo from logitech..suggest a good one with cost.

*LCD monitor suggest a good one 17" and 19" with cost.

*Good 5.1 speakers..

*A Very good headfone with microphone

I need to know the cost of all this please let me know as soon as possible..

Have a great day...
Thanks


----------



## yash (Feb 11, 2006)

I suggest you go in for ECS kn1 Extreme if u dont want to sli. its the best in performance. costs around 8750 rs.
and I am also looking for the prices of rest of the peripherals reena asked.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 11, 2006)

I got the following today from Savera Marketing Agency (distributors of Rashi Peripherals, Kolkata), Kolkata.

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ processor (ADA3000BPBOX): Rs.5850
Asus A8N-E: Rs.5600
1GB RAM (Zion) (2 X 512MB): Rs.4550
Elife 24 Pin 400W SMPS: Rs.600
XFX 6800GS 256MB PCI-express (PVT-42G-UAD7): Rs.14100

All prices are exclusive of 4% VAT.

Among the others, the graphics card was out of stock. It will be delivered to me by monday evening. Ohhh....another 48 hrs, too long to wait.


----------



## Reena (Feb 11, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> I got the following today from Savera Marketing Agency (distributors of Rashi Peripherals, Kolkata), Kolkata.
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 3000+ processor (ADA3000BPBOX): Rs.5850
> Asus A8N-E: Rs.5600
> ...



Dont cry u should be happy u got a new pc and on monday u will get graphic card too wow..  so smile..me m still


----------



## andysmith45 (Feb 12, 2006)

Plz, I need the current price of XFX Geforce 6600 (256 MB, DDR2) and XFX Geforce 6600 (256MB, DDR). I need to know if they cost the same.


----------



## mj_undahood (Feb 12, 2006)

Please tell me wats the deal about prices of 6800gs in kolkata.

i hav been bugging the rashi office in gurgaon and delhi and they quoted me 16500 and 17000 for 6800gs resp.

why are the prices in kolkata about 2000-2500 less then in delhi
it makes a noticeable diff. in configuration price.

can anyone in delhi tell me if he can find a 6800gs for even 14500.....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 13, 2006)

mj_undahood said:
			
		

> Please tell me wats the deal about prices of 6800gs in kolkata.
> 
> i hav been bugging the rashi office in gurgaon and delhi and they quoted me 16500 and 17000 for 6800gs resp.
> 
> ...



Actually the price of Rs.14100 is also Rs.300-400 more. If you go through rashi's site and their contacts, you will find someone called Mr.Gopal Pansari, who's looking after the eastern India branch network. I had personally exchanged emails with him and he had mentioned Rs.13750. Could not negotiate with this with the Rashi guys though, at their showroom (my mistake, I should have taken the email printout). But also I could not find a better deal here. Moreover, none of the shops stock this except that shop at the moment.


----------



## andysmith45 (Feb 13, 2006)

What is the URL of Rashi Peripherals? Do they accept outstation orders thro DD and more importantly, can they be trusted to deliver non-defective products for out-station customers?


----------



## yash (Feb 14, 2006)

is the cost of amd64x2 4200 rs.29800? thats what my dealer quoted... I dont think he`s telling me the correct prices...he told me i`d get asus a8n-sli mobo for 8500 and the ecs kn1 extreme for 10500 rupees. that cant be right the ecs mobo dosent even have sli!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 14, 2006)

Dear Andysmith and Yash,

The URL of Rashi peripherals is www.rptechindia.com. You can find the addresses and phone numbers of all their branches there.

The price of 4200+ X2 is around Rs.26500. I think the dealer is qouting a price which is far more. But those high end hardware is not readily available at stock. You have to give special order. My 6800GS was not available initially. It came from Mumbai only after I confirmed the order and gave some advance money to confirm it.

By the way, the system is now really rocking. I got 59.6FPS at doom3 timedemo at 1024X768 high quality. All these days I had only heard abotu D3's picture quality and now I am seeing it. I am really thrilled. More benchmark results later.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 14, 2006)

> By the way, the system is now really rocking. I got 59.6FPS at doom3 timedemo at 1024X768 high quality. All these days I had only heard abotu D3's picture quality and now I am seeing it. I am really thrilled. More benchmark results later.



Thats with a 6800GS ??? i get oer 35 fps with my 6600GT at 1280*1024 , high .... ...


----------



## yash (Feb 14, 2006)

but i wouldnt mind paying advance if he`d sell me for the correct price...he`s asking almost 3k more!!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 14, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> > By the way, the system is now really rocking. I got 59.6FPS at doom3 timedemo at 1024X768 high quality. All these days I had only heard abotu D3's picture quality and now I am seeing it. I am really thrilled. More benchmark results later.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats with a 6800GS ??? i get oer 35 fps with my 6600GT at 1280*1024 , high .... ...



Well, sorry,    there was indeed a mistake on my part. I only took the 1st reading when the cache memory was not fully loaded. I benchmarked again today and I took the average of three readings from the 2nd reading onwards. I tested a 1024X768 high quality and ultra quality 2X AF. The readings were 79.3 FPS and 76.9FPS!!! 8)  WOW!!! Now that's what a call a 6800 series card. How to upload and post screenshots here? Then I could show you...


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ram prices*



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> These are some of the ram prices which i found this recent week
> You have mentioned the brand names. Are all the brands price almost equal   If differ by how much


----------



## ashnik (Feb 15, 2006)

a friend urgently needs a good set of speakers for arround 1000 bucks. plz suggest.

Which one of following pairs is better?
1)2.1 catagory
creative sbs 370
   *in.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=27&product=283  OR
Altec Lansing AVS 300
   *www.alteclansing.com/product_details_intl.asp?pID=AVS300&region=asiapac&country_code=in

and
2)2.0 catagory
Creative sbs240
  *in.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=28&product=10331  OR
Altec Lansing AVS 200
  *www.alteclansing.com/product_details_intl.asp?pID=AVS200&region=asiapac&country_code=in

Does neone know the address of Creative gallary in Mumbai?


She is buying AMD semp64 2600+ (754 pins) with Asus K8V-MX mobo. 512 MB Twinmos ram, 80 GB hdd, 17" Samsung etc
What do u guys say about this CPU+mobo? the cost of CPU (3100) + mobo (2900) is  6000 bucks on deltapage. 
Can u suggest any better config for same price? Specially better onboard graphics in same price range?
Also, is it wise to buy 754 pin cpu+mobo considering cpu upgrade in 2-3 years? Will higher cpus be available in 754 pins at that time?

I am using deltapage prices as indication.


----------



## tommyangello (Feb 16, 2006)

What are the prices of the following mobos in kolkata:

MSI K8N NEO-4F
ASUS A8N5X

Besides any suggestions of a mainboard  withinn 4.5k(amd 64 3000(939) +pci-x slot)is welcome.

Thx for ur replies


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 17, 2006)

Guys can anybody confirm prices of creative 7.1 sound cards????


----------



## Ringwraith (Feb 17, 2006)

@sidewinder
SB live 7.1 costs arnd 1900, audigy 2 arnd 4k..not sure abt rest!

I was looking to buy a LCD monitor and a good one at that! Anyone knows prices of the samsung 173p plus / 770p / 940B models?


----------



## Reena (Feb 18, 2006)

yash said:
			
		

> is the cost of amd64x2 4200 rs.29800? thats what my dealer quoted... I dont think he`s telling me the correct prices...he told me i`d get asus a8n-sli mobo for 8500 and the ecs kn1 extreme for 10500 rupees. that cant be right the ecs mobo dosent even have sli!



The cost of amd 64 x2 4200 is Rs 25k and 4400 is 28k.


----------



## sss_afmcite (Feb 19, 2006)

I need the appprox prices of the following at Pune

1. AMD 64 FX-55
2. AMD 64 FX- 53
3. AMD 64 4000 +
4. ASUS A8N 32 SLI Deluxe
5. ASUS A8N SLI Premium
6. XFX GeForce 6800GT
7. XFX GeForce 6600GT 128 MB
8. Corsair XMS 3500 RAM 2* 512 MB

I need the prices asap.


----------



## tommyangello (Feb 19, 2006)

tommyangello said:
			
		

> What are the prices of the following mobos in kolkata:
> 
> MSI K8N NEO-4F
> ASUS A8N5X



Any help pls??


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 19, 2006)

Ringwraith said:
			
		

> @sidewinder
> SB live 7.1 costs arnd 1900, audigy 2 arnd 4k..not sure abt rest!
> 
> I was looking to buy a LCD monitor and a good one at that! Anyone knows prices of the samsung 173p plus / 770p / 940B models?



Hey I need dedicated line in port beside all other speaker out ports.Do SB livecards hav that?


----------



## mohit (Feb 20, 2006)

ok guys i have uploaded the latest pricing of all coolermaster products here,

*rapidshare.de/files/13685631/Pricelist_for_Cooler_Master_Partners_MARCH_2006.xls.html

i got it from SMC , Delhi and its the official pricing for March 2006 for Coolermaster Partners. It can be downloaded and viewed in MS Excel.


----------



## supersaiyan (Feb 21, 2006)

@mohit gud gud, very gud. but how did u do that?? the guy at smc is pretty rude

well gud news guys- the xfx 6600gt ddr2 version is for rs 6600 at smc delhi. just inquired yesterday.
where as the vanilla 6600 is for rs5500.

btw if ne of u forum members go to smc could you pls enquire abt the price of a ps/2 to usb convertor. i can't go as i have my exams.
thanking in advance.


----------



## andysmith45 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have never heard of 6600GT DDR2 version. I thought it came only with DDR3 memory. XFX 6600 for Rs 5500; is it the 128MB or 256MB version? Also could u please give me the phone no. of SMC, Delhi. I'll contact them.


----------



## supersaiyan (Feb 22, 2006)

the contact no is 26293001/2


----------



## nsidd75 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi all!!!

 Sorry if I am asking it in the wrong thread but what about printers and their prices??? Can anyone please suggest!!!

 Sid


----------



## ashnik (Feb 23, 2006)

can ne one suggest me a good mobo for AMD socket A procie, it should have 8X agp and fan for mobo chipset. 
no need of SATA, lan, 7.1 sound card etc.


----------



## supersaiyan (Feb 23, 2006)

there was this amd mobo released by asrock which featured pci-ex and agp both. i think u should go for that


----------



## ashnik (Feb 23, 2006)

it is 939dual-sata2 Asrock mobo, right na?
But i now i need a socket A mobo..


----------



## Deep (Feb 23, 2006)

Lets stick to the quotes here....

Deep


----------



## recklessbull (Feb 23, 2006)

*hey*

hey people
amazing threads on this forum...i got a quote from rashi peripherals in mumbai for amd 64 3000 as 6.5k which i think is on the higher side..they also qouted the asus-vm-csm for 6k which i think is pretty decent...after reading reviews abt the mb which has a nvdia 6150 chipset and also msi K8NGM2-FID  which also has nvidia 6150 chipset i have decided to go in for the msi board..can anyone give me address of dealers in mum who stock this msi mb i would really appreciate..thanx in advance.


----------



## netbakwas (Feb 23, 2006)

till last week noone was having MSIK8NGM2-FID...only GM2-L was available....they say it has not been released in india.....if u can't get GM2-FID go for ASUS VM CSM....


----------



## recklessbull (Feb 23, 2006)

hey thanx for the reply.i initially wanted to go for asus vm csm but after reading extensive reviews on newegg.com and anandtech it seems to be a problematic board...very weak bios is the main problem as well as incompatibility with linux.also it soesnt work well with amd 3000 venice core..and it has many other issues.i tried to get in touch with msi india but it proved futile..anyone please comment on the prices for amd 64 3000 venice core like mention the latest prices and any reliable dealers i can get in touch with..and also if anyone sniffs the arrival of the previously mentioned msi board post it.


----------



## supersaiyan (Feb 23, 2006)

AMD 64 3000+ FOR 6000. I JUST THREW WATER ALL OVER MY MONITOR. AHH NO JUST KIDDING. BUT WHEN HOW WHERE. THIS MEAN THAT THE HIGHER MODELS LIKE 3400+ MUST HAVE BECOME EVEN MORE CHEAP


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 24, 2006)

I got AMD 64 3000+ Venice for Rs.5850 around two weeks back in Kolkata from Rashi peripherals.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 25, 2006)

I got AMD Athlon64 3500+ for 9200 ...... XFX 6800GS XXX Edition for 13600 .....  ... in Kolkatta ....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 25, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> I got AMD Athlon64 3500+ for 9200 ...... XFX 6800GS XXX Edition for 13600 .....  ... in Kolkatta ....



Hello Antivirus...  , can you tell me from which shop did you buy these?


----------



## comrade (Mar 2, 2006)

delta peripherals have updated their site...

now they do have antec cabinets & graphic cards prices..

*deltapage.com/


----------



## ashnik (Mar 3, 2006)

Can someone tell me the price of Numeric Digital Plus 800 VA ups in Mumbai.

*Is it good to buy Numeric 800 VA ups instead of APC 800 VA? APC is damn costly..*

Does ne of the above ups support connecting additional battery. If not then which other.

I wanna conect 2 PCs or in future a high end one PC.

both have 2 year onsite ups and battery warranty.
I got following in mumbai.
APC Back-up ups ES 500VA  = Rs. 2100
APC Back-up ES 650 VA = Rs. 3500
APC Back-up RS 800 VA = Rs.5100
Numeric Digital Plus 500 VA = 2200

No microtek, Sukam, Luminous plz


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 3, 2006)

@ashnik...

i had 2 choices to choose frm...
APC 1000VA 
Numeric 1000 VA

A frnd of mine is using Numeric for the last one year or so and is working without any problems...
the price difference is abt 1500bucks..
APC is for 7000 + taxes
Numeric is 5500 Including taxes

so i went ahead with numeric and my pc with 17" 
monitor,2 RAM modules,2 SATA HDD,2 Optical Drives, ! PCI-Ex Graphics card ... it handles the load well..
gives me a backup time of 55mins without monitor turned on and 35 mins with monitor turned on...

recommended product!!!


----------



## reddragon (Mar 3, 2006)

i want to know  if   GA-K8N51PVMT-9 motherboard is available in India or not .......and what is the exact price ...........

plz reply . its urgent .


----------



## paul_007 (Mar 3, 2006)

i want to buy a DVD drive , my budget is Rs 1400 max , can anyone suggest me a good DVD drive


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 3, 2006)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> i want to buy a DVD drive , my budget is Rs 1400 max , can anyone suggest me a good DVD drive



Sony DDU 1615, I personally have it, black one, cost me Rs.1275 when bought last january.


----------



## paul_007 (Mar 3, 2006)

> Sony DDU 1615, I personally have it, black one, cost me Rs.1275 when bought last january.



is it 8X or 16X


thnx 4 reply


----------



## Netjunkie (Mar 6, 2006)

Guys do you have any idea how much a 256/512 MB PC133 SD Ram costs?


----------



## Am a Geek (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Guys!

My old PC just died yesterday. Madeup a new list of parts to buy a new PC.

Kindly let me know the prices (For Mumbai) for the following parts:

1. AMD Athlon64 3000+ (939 pin)
2. MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum Motherboard
3. Gigabyte GA-K8NXP-9 Motherboard
4. ASUS A8N-E Motherboard
5. Corsair 512 MB DDR-400 RAM
6. Transcend 512 MB DDR-400 RAM
7. XFX/Anyother Brand GeForce 6200 â€“ 256MB TC and (onboard 128 MB)
Pl recommend similar PCI Express Graphics Cards with above specifications
8. LG 17â€? LCD Monitor
9. LG 15â€? LCD Monitor
10. Samsung 15â€? LCD Monitor
11. Samsung 17â€? LCD Monitor (713N)
12. Microsoft Natural Multimedia Keyboard
13. Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse
14. Hitachi DeskStar 160 GB SATA-II Hard disk (300 MBps) with NCQ [T7K160]
15. BenQ DVD-Rewriter 1620 Pro
16. BenQ DVD-Rewriter 1640
17. LiteON DVD-Rewriter SHM â€“ 165H6S
18. Compro VideoMate TV Gold Plus II

Thanks in Advance guys.

P.S. Especially I need the price of the Gigabyte motherboard & the Compro VideoMate TV Tuner card since I couldn't get any idea about it.


----------



## Raiden Bee (Mar 7, 2006)

mOST OF THE THINGS EG THE dvd DRIVE MONITOR ETC ARE LISTED IN DIGIT. ALSO CHECK THE SMALL BOXES ON AGENT001 PAGE.


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 7, 2006)

*Mouse prices*

Well, i have seen the prices of these mouse on the web, but i want 2 know if someone could tell it from his local residence or dealers-:

Logitech MX518 (Rs 2800 on web)
Logitech G5 (Rs 3600 on web)


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 8, 2006)

what is the latest price of the DVD writers . Has it decresed after budget


----------



## sahil_blues (Mar 10, 2006)

just got the price of Nvidia Geforce 6600 GT (AGP version)....one with 128MB memory is for Rs 8100 ....and one with 256 MB memory is for Rs 9500


----------



## thinktwice (Mar 15, 2006)

*hi*

*wht r the prices of....
1)  MSI K8N diamond plus
2)  ASUS A8N 32 SLI DELUXE

plz  reply soon!!!*[/i]


----------



## thinktwice (Mar 15, 2006)

yash said:
			
		

> is the cost of amd64x2 4200 rs.29800? thats what my dealer quoted... I dont think he`s telling me the correct prices...he told me i`d get asus a8n-sli mobo for 8500 and the ecs kn1 extreme for 10500 rupees. that cant be right the ecs mobo dosent even have sli!



ACTUALLY THE PRICE OF X2 4200+ is 19500 Rs!!!!


----------



## GunshotSilence (Mar 16, 2006)

i want to buy seagate 160 gb hdd 7200rpm and lite-on dvdwriter and a tv tuner card
what r the costs and any other options?


----------



## andysmith45 (Mar 17, 2006)

What is the cost of powersafe 450 watt psu in pune? Also, where can I get it apart from Nucleus Mall?


----------



## GunshotSilence (Mar 18, 2006)

u get computer hardware in nucleus mall?

hey guys

i came to pune after living in lucknow for 9.5 yrs

and a what pune lacks is a centralised place for all computer hardware like lalbagh area in lucknow.

things r quite scattered here

cud u tell me when can i get good computer hardware in pune? at reasonable prices (as compared to mumbai)


----------



## shariq_pj (Mar 18, 2006)

guys...

I want to buy an iPod...

But my budget is at the max 6000 bucks...

Suggestions...?


----------



## mobilegeek (Mar 18, 2006)

@shariq_pj .. I-Pod shuffel is for 5K .. but you cant choose song in it .. So not worth buying

Try to get an Idea in mkt what options you have.

I will say buy this .. *www.iriveramerica.com/prod/ultra/700/ifp_795.aspx

you get 512MB 
FM
FM recording
voice recording
MP3, WMA support

I-River 512MB was in Digit best buy list few months back


----------



## squid (Mar 18, 2006)

*5.1 Speaker*

Which is the best 5.1 speaker below 5k. how about  iBall 5.1 Home Theatre Speaker (i6 -4860) please give other alternatives


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: 5.1 Speaker*



			
				squid said:
			
		

> Which is the best 5.1 speaker below 5k. how about  iBall 5.1 Home Theatre Speaker (i6 -4860) please give other alternatives



Altec Lansing VS 3151 or Creative Inspire 5.1 5200


----------



## ashnik (Mar 18, 2006)

iball sucks, go for AL or creative


----------



## mj_undahood (Mar 22, 2006)

ey ppl,

been surfin thru and found out bout the 7600 gt 
its suppose to replace 6600gt and performs a little better than 6800 gs and is in the same price tag.

i read about the xfx 7600 gt 256 mb xxx edition for $219

is anybody in on this card would like to know more about the performance coz wanna upgrade from my 6600gt

are any of the new 7 series card available right now in delhi
(7600 and 7900 gpu's)


----------



## jamyang312 (Mar 22, 2006)

What is the cost of ATi X800 gt and X850 gt??can they be used in crossfire?


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 22, 2006)

jamyang312 said:
			
		

> What is the cost of ATi X800 gt and X850 gt??can they be used in crossfire?



Yes, X850 has CrossFire support, dunno abt 800....
X 850 XT is a grt card...and should cost arnd 15k , X 800 would be under 10k


----------



## GunshotSilence (Mar 23, 2006)

whats the price of amd64 3500+ venice core and asus a8n32 sli deluxe for future upgrades?


----------



## GunshotSilence (Mar 23, 2006)

and 533 mghz 512*2 mbs and 1024*2 mbs

and ddr 400 512*2 mbs and 1024*2 mbs


----------



## rockthegod (Mar 31, 2006)

I wanna buy a Sound card for 5.1 channel gaming and wud preferably go 4 Creative. I wanna kno waht are  the current MINIMUM prices of Sound Blaster Live and the LOWEST priced Audigy model. (preferably in Kolkata). Thanx in advance.


----------



## Delta (Apr 2, 2006)

Netjunkie said:
			
		

> Guys do you have any idea how much a 256/512 MB PC133 SD Ram costs?



I bought a PC133 256 MB module in january for 1550 bucks from Mumbai.


----------



## deadmanrulz (Apr 9, 2006)

wat's the price of dual layer lite on dvd (External) black it can be even internal


----------



## yash (Apr 10, 2006)

I`m gonna buy that cpu(AMD 64 X2) today...probably...


----------



## rollcage (Apr 11, 2006)

What are the prices of:

*www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2225,CONTENTID=8674

*www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/ProductDetails.aspx


----------



## sathishcoumar (Apr 11, 2006)

To know the current prices of hardware component, 
visit www.computerwarehousepricelist.com
a bangalore based IT hardware vendor.

you can find a file named pricelist.xls in that site, which contains
the latest prices of all hardwares 
this file will be updated every 15 days...

very useful

*www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/downloadpricelist.asp?file=Pricelist.xls


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 11, 2006)

What are the latest prces in PUne (or atleast in India) of 
1. Acer ac 715 or af 715 monitor
2. Samsung syncmaster 793MB/ 793DF
and 798mb plus

please reply as early as possible
Thank you


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Apr 16, 2006)

thanx sathish! the site www.computerwarehousepricelist.com is truly was much worthy for me.. as i was on for an upgrade..


----------



## rollcage (Apr 17, 2006)

one more thank to sathishcoumar


----------



## Chirag (May 6, 2006)

I got Samsung Sync Master 798 MB plus for 6800 Rs. 2 months ago.


----------



## royal (May 8, 2006)

any site for Kolkata prices ???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2006)

MysticHalo said:
			
		

> Yes, X850 has CrossFire support, dunno abt 800....
> *X 850 XT is a grt card...and should cost arnd 15k* , X 800 would be under 10k


WOAH! 
Tell me I didn't just see that.Where on earth did you get that Price from dude?
You must have been super mistaken with the X800XL and the X850XT PE.The former may fall in that price range but no way on earth would the X850 series be that cheap.I mean for pete's sake its a 6800Ultra destroying card which could no way on earth be below the 25k Price mark even now.Get the prices straight.


----------



## grinning_devil (May 13, 2006)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> WOAH!
> Tell me I didn't just see that.Where on earth did you get that Price from dude?
> You must have been super mistaken with the X800XL and the X850XT PE.The former may fall in that price range but no way on earth would the X850 series be that cheap.I mean for pete's sake its a 6800Ultra destroying card which could no way on earth be below the 25k Price mark even now.Get the prices straight.



lol...and inase u have any dealer that is giving away these cards so cheap,then lemme know that..i'll be taking some frm him!!!


----------



## steelwin (May 16, 2006)

price of k750i please... will it worth buying now coz next series coming forth?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 16, 2006)

steelwin said:
			
		

> price of k750i please... will it worth buying now coz next series coming forth?



Should be in section called "Mobile monsters" I think. Anyway, k750i will cost between 13-14k.


----------



## srikanth_29487 (May 17, 2006)

I wanna upgrade my pc with
Intel p4 processor,945 chipset/AMD 939 pin
MSIRS480MS motherboard
1 GB DDR2 RAM
A 100Mbps LAN card
120 GB HDD
Bluetooth is a must

my present confg:
intel p4,845 chipset
phoenix motherboard
256 MB SDRAM
80 GB HDD.

Please quote the individual price n the rest amt i've 2 spend 4 a real bargain.
It'd really gv me a great sigh.
Plz mail me at srikanth_29487yahoo.co.in


----------



## khansdream (May 17, 2006)

I am going to by Compaq/HP M2254AU AMD Turion 64/1.8 Ghz Centrino. The dealers says it comes on 50,500/-. Anybody can tell me if the dealer is quoting the right price.


----------



## khansdream (May 20, 2006)

Please go through the attached pictures for Rate Mania


----------



## robin345 (May 20, 2006)

Can anybody here tell me what is the cost of 
Intel® 955X Express(MSI )
& Intel® 975X Express(MSI ) 
what is the price range of(Intel® Pentium® processor Extreme Edition)
*www.intel.com/products/processor/pentiumXE/index.htm

Intel® Pentium® D processor
*www.intel.com/products/processor/pentium_D/index.htm
Intel® Pentium® 4 processor Extreme Edition supporting Hyper-Threading Technology
*www.intel.com/products/processor/pentium4HTXE/index.htm


----------



## robin345 (May 20, 2006)

no one know the cost of these ???
Also please tell me the cost of Pentium D940 & 950 Processor ..I want to upgrade muy comp Guys ..Help ..


----------



## mAYHEM (May 21, 2006)

Wht's the price of AMD X2 3800+,4200+,4400+.I can spend max 20k for this.


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 22, 2006)

The X2 3800+ costs about 17-18k (not 100% sure about this). The other proccy's are well above 20k.


----------



## rdj_28 (May 22, 2006)

I want latest price of Palit ATI Radeon X1300PRO and Geforce 6600 in mumbai and from where can i buy?


----------



## wizrulz (May 25, 2006)

rdj_28 said:
			
		

> I want latest price of Palit ATI Radeon X1300PRO and Geforce 6600 in mumbai and from where can i buy?



Do not go for palit , u will repent.......where u can buy ......lamington road


----------



## reddragon (May 25, 2006)

buy in lamington road   and plz dont go to the small shops at tara temple road


----------



## santu_29 (May 30, 2006)

westerndigital 40gb ide @1950
                   80gb ide @2170
they are giving onsite warrenty for 5years, cool
rates as in nehru place, delhi


----------



## santu_29 (May 30, 2006)

srikanth_29487 said:
			
		

> I wanna upgrade my pc with
> Intel p4 processor,945 chipset/AMD 939 pin
> MSIRS480MS motherboard
> 1 GB DDR2 RAM
> ...


why do you want the lan card, that comes onboard, ad for the bluetooth you can get a usb bluetooth device for around Rs.600


----------



## gramesh (May 30, 2006)

can anyone please tell me what will be the price of Canon 5mp cybershot A610 
with battery and chareger?


----------



## gramesh (May 30, 2006)

can anyone please tell me what will be the price of Canon 5mp cybershot A610 
with battery and chareger?


----------



## batsD1 (May 31, 2006)

*graphics card*

What is the latest price of a Nividia 6800 GT card with 256 MB or ATI equivalent in Nehru Place, Delhi.
 Need urgent reply


----------



## Adhip007 (Jun 2, 2006)

What is the price of Artis X10, Artis S-5500R?
Which of the above are good


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 2, 2006)

for latest prices try these
*www.theitdepot.com/
*www.mahavir.co.in/
*www.deltapage.com/


edit another one
*www.techenclave.com/forums/hardware-prices.html


----------



## alienspiesu (Jun 2, 2006)

here r the latest prices in geforce for 256 mb in pune as on 1/06/06
Geforce 6600 128MB (AGP) - 3300
Geforce 5200 256MB (AGP) - 3000
Geforce 6200 256MB (AGP) - 4100
Geforce 6600 256MB (AGP) - 6000
Geforce 7900 GT - 40000


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 2, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG  .... check thse prices out at kolkatta :

XFX 7900GT 256 MB - 22k's + VAT
XFX 7900GTX 512 MB XXX Edition - 34k's + VAT
Seagate 200 GB SATA II - 3650 + VAT ...

OMG OMG  OMG ... i'm getting myself that 7900GTX soon ... mmmuuuaahahh ... its clocked at 750/1800 ....


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 3, 2006)

hey Deathvirus_me, its just a doubt ... u hv a good enuf gfx card to run all of todays games at full eye candy at decent resos (I am telling u this coz I also hv a 6800 GT 256 MB gfx one).. and isn't it better to actually wait 4 the Directx 10  graphics cards to come out be4 considering an upgrade becoz most of the later games will be basd on Dx10 and run under windows Vista ??


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes good point But virus wants the best at the moment coz he wants to play oblivion with HDR+all eye candy .
Then after a year he will again upgrade in a new card  
Oh yeah deathvirus when u get a 7900 gtx do sell me ur 6800 gs ok.
Coz i really need a card.


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 3, 2006)

alienspiesu said:
			
		

> here r the latest prices in geforce for 256 mb in pune as on 1/06/06
> Geforce 6600 128MB (AGP) - 3300
> Geforce 5200 256MB (AGP) - 3000
> Geforce 6200 256MB (AGP) - 4100
> ...



have the prices come so down...sowhat r the prices of PCI-E ones? can any one post in..........


----------



## samrulez (Jun 3, 2006)

How much does a 6200 128 MB (non Turco Cache) AGP cost in mumbai?
Branded XfX and Leadtek..


----------



## Adhip007 (Jun 3, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the price of Artis X-10 mini?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 3, 2006)

> hey Deathvirus_me, its just a doubt ... u hv a good enuf gfx card to run all of todays games at full eye candy at decent resos (I am telling u this coz I also hv a 6800 GT 256 MB gfx one).. and isn't it better to actually wait 4 the Directx 10 graphics cards to come out be4 considering an upgrade becoz most of the later games will be basd on Dx10 and run under windows Vista ??



I know ... but i'm sure of one thing .. hose dx10 cards will surely costs loads when they're released ,,,,

Well .. i'd prefer a my card anytime over the 7900GT .. coz for me anything over 35 fps is smooth enough ... coz i'm still an unemployed fool ... and in that case i can't even think of going over 15k's just for a graphics card ....


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 4, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> I know ... but i'm sure of one thing .. hose dx10 cards will surely costs loads when they're released ,,,,
> 
> Well .. i'd prefer a my card anytime over the 7900GT .. coz for me anything over 35 fps is smooth enough ... coz i'm still an unemployed fool ... and in that case i can't even think of going over 15k's just for a graphics card ....



So u are not selling me your geforce 6800


----------



## samrulez (Jun 6, 2006)

Plz plz reply guys ...
How much does xFX 6200 128 MB (non TC) cost? the cheapest one....
(In mumbai lamington road)


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 8, 2006)

Dunno if this is allowed here....if yes then put that in tuts section not here


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jun 8, 2006)

hmmm price of ASUS P5LD2-VM (945G) mobo  

Intel Pentium D 805 Dual core 

Intel Pentium D 820 Dual core
plz


----------



## devilhead_satish (Jun 9, 2006)

*Need a PC within 35-40k*

Hi guys
My friend needs a PC built within 35-40k.
I have really lost all touch with current hardware and prices. Can you guys pls help me.
Also i need an AMD centric PC. And an onboard video and audio solution would save some money.

Thanks!!


----------



## samrulez (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Need a PC within 35-40k*



			
				devilhead_satish said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> My friend needs a PC built within 35-40k.
> I have really lost all touch with current hardware and prices. Can you guys pls help me.
> Also i need an AMD centric PC. And an onboard video and audio solution would save some money.
> ...



Go for AMD 64 3000+/3200 939......5500/7500
ASUS A8N-VM.....................4000
 This would be the best combo with a IGP...If ur going for a separate graphics card then go for ASUS A8N-E


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jun 11, 2006)

hmmm price of ASUS P5LD2-VM (945G) mobo plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## arnab_21111987 (Jun 11, 2006)

i finally got the approx. cost of the computer from the vendor. the idiot gave me a whooping 30k price tag... 

i want to confirm the final price tag (i think he is sucking the money off me...). kindly quote the price of the following (only lamington road, mumbai or bangalore please). 
i am googling for past many days, all websites give different prices.  

1. intel pentiumd 805 2.66ghz 
2. 512mb ddr ram transcend or twinmos
3. asus P5LD2-VM and intel original mobo 945g 
4. seagate 160gb sata 7200rpm hdd 
5. sony dvd writer 820a 
6. zebronics cabinet with 450watt smps (not fancy-looking but with adequate airflow)

help please...


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 11, 2006)

1. Rs. 5800-6000
2. Rs. 1900-2000
3. Asus - don't know, Intel 945 - Rs. 5400-5600
4. Rs. 3400-3500
5. Rs. 2500-2600
6. don't know


----------



## arnab_21111987 (Jun 11, 2006)

thanks a lot ... 
can u tel me about asus too, it would help.( later perhaps)
thanks again


----------



## Geforce (Jun 13, 2006)

Does Anybody know where to purchase Epox Motherboards. 

I am particularly interested in Epox 8NPA-SLi mobo for socket 754. ;-|

Please specify the price as well.


----------



## Geforce (Jun 14, 2006)

*www.epox.com.tw/assets/2005/09/12/product9274373497.jpg

This is the motherboard i m talking about.

Complete information can be found here *www.epox.com.tw/eng/products_content.php?ps=375

This SLI board is really beautiful.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 14, 2006)

wow ... skt. 754 SLi mobo ??? specially since the HT will be limited to 800 MHz ... i really doubt the actual performance .. unless ofcourse u put in a 3400+ i.e. but if its price is low .. then this is a real good deal ....


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 14, 2006)

Only 2 slots for RAM? Stay away from this mobo.


----------



## thetopcyborg (Jun 14, 2006)

really, only 2 DIMM slots......this mobo isn't much good for performance upgradation (as 2GB RAM max), bit is the SLI true SLI????  that is, that if both the ports r filled, is each card getting 8x speed or full 16x?


----------



## Geforce (Jun 14, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> wow ... skt. 754 SLi mobo ??? specially since the HT will be limited to 800 MHz ... i really doubt the actual performance .. unless ofcourse u put in a 3400+ i.e. but if its price is low .. then this is a real good deal ....



This motherboard is for all those early adopters of Athlon64 systems with socket 754 Systems. Do remember some people bought killer system with A64 3200+ or A64 3400+, this is their chance to jump into SLI with PCI express.


There are other boards (S754) as well from Asrock with SLI but they use ULi chipsets. 

*www.asrock.com/mb/photo/K8SLI-eSATA2.jpg

Since Nvidia bought ULi, their drivers won't get updated and in the latest Forceware drivers SLI has been disabled on ULi chipsets . Remember what happened to 3DFx when Nvidia bought it too.




			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Only 2 slots for RAM? Stay away from this mobo.



A64 Socket 754 CPUs can only drive 2 memory modules at DDR400 speeds, some motherboards have 3 slots but then the memory can only work at DDR333 speed if all the 3 r populated.


----------



## Geforce (Jun 14, 2006)

thetopcyborg said:
			
		

> really, only 2 DIMM slots......this mobo isn't much good for performance upgradation (as 2GB RAM max), bit is the SLI true SLI????  that is, that if both the ports r filled, is each card getting 8x speed or full 16x?



This motherboard uses true SLI (Nforce4 SLI chipset) but has fixed speed at 8x per slot. With this you dont required a switching card on the MB.


----------



## r.dhara (Jun 16, 2006)

Could you plz give me the prices for nvidia graphics card(256mb) agp cards , models 68XX and 78XX. also prices for ati 256 mb agp cards.


----------



## Tushar.bar (Jun 17, 2006)

is any color laser printer available from a well known brand @10~20k


----------



## romeo_8693 (Jun 17, 2006)

please somone  tell me the current price of 1gb ram(266mhz)!!!!!please.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 17, 2006)

i doubt if u can find 1gb ram @ 266mhz these days but if u manage to do it will cost u 4k


----------



## psreesreekanth (Jun 20, 2006)

hai! i am planning to buy a system.
so plz help me with the prices. it would be help full if prices are from chennai or banglore.

asus A8N32 SLI-deluxe
asus P5N32 SLI-deluxe
msi   K8N Diamond plus

amd64 fx-60
intel pentium extreme edition 965
intel pentium extreme edition 955


----------



## cvvikram (Jun 21, 2006)

romeo_8693 said:
			
		

> please somone  tell me the current price of 1gb ram(266mhz)!!!!!please.



If u r banglorean, then u can try from the following site....1gb 266Mhz ram costs around 3500/-

*www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/productlist.asp?ctg=4


----------



## thetopcyborg (Jun 21, 2006)

y r u going for 266 mhz? i asked the vendor for 1Gb 400mhz and it is gonna cost me 5000


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 21, 2006)

Whats the onboard graphics performance and price of the ASUS A8N VM and the ASUS A8N VM CSM motherboard?Can you list a few games which  I can play on the ASUS A8N VM?


----------



## samrulez (Jun 21, 2006)

GeekyBoy said:
			
		

> Whats the onboard graphics performance and price of the ASUS A8N VM and the ASUS A8N VM CSM motherboard?Can you list a few games which  I can play on the ASUS A8N VM?



Both the mobos have the 6150 IGPs..They are the best IGP solutions...
U can play most of the games at low-mid resolutions...But if ur a hardcore gamer then u ought to have atleast a 6600GT...


----------



## samrulez (Jun 21, 2006)

romeo_8693 said:
			
		

> please somone  tell me the current price of 1gb ram(266mhz)!!!!!please.



Well it will be hard to find a 266 MHZ module..a 333 MHz 1 GB Transcend costs around 4K..


----------



## ashfame (Jun 21, 2006)

thetopcyborg said:
			
		

> y r u going for 266 mhz? i asked the vendor for 1Gb 400mhz and it is gonna cost me 5000


nope buddy it costs 4.3k
time to find some new vendor.\/ he he


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 22, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> Both the mobos have the 6100 IGPs..They are the best IGP solutions...



Hey Samrulez,the ASUS A8N VM CSM has the 6150 IGP.And can you tell me your date of birth?


----------



## samrulez (Jun 22, 2006)

GeekyBoy said:
			
		

> Hey Samrulez,the ASUS A8N VM CSM has the 6150 IGP.



ooops..yes 6150..



			
				GeekBoy said:
			
		

> And can you tell me your date of birth?


 Why???Send me a PM..


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 22, 2006)

How's the 3000+ on an ASUS A8N VM and 512(256*2)DDR 400 Hynix RAM?
Can the combination play games(@ low settings) like F.E.A.R?And will it be sharing 128 MB of system memory(512-128=384?)


----------



## shovik (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't know about nehru place but in Kolkata the prices of graphics card are
Gforce 6200TC(256 MB DDR3, both available in AGP & PCI-E)-Rs.3400
Gforce 6600(256 MB DDR2, both available in AGP and PCI-E)-Rs.5900 and the LE version cost a Rs.6100
Gforce 6600GT(256MB DDR3, both available in AGP and PCI-E)-Rs.10,600
Gforce 6800GT(256 MB DDR3, available in PCI-E)-Rs.13,400
Gforce 6800Ultra(512 MB DDR3, available in PCI-E)-Rs.16,400
Gforce 7300GT(256 MB DDR3, available in PCI-E)-Rs.18,250
Gforce 7600GTX(256 MB DDR3 & 512 MB DDR3 available, available in PCI-E)-Rs.20,900

all prices above are excluding taxes i.e., VAT.

Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## royal (Jun 23, 2006)

shovik said:
			
		

> I don't know about nehru place but in Kolkata the prices of graphics card are
> Gforce 6200TC(256 MB DDR3, both available in AGP & PCI-E)-Rs.3400
> Gforce 6600(256 MB DDR2, both available in AGP and PCI-E)-Rs.5900 and the LE version cost a Rs.6100
> Gforce 6600GT(256MB DDR3, both available in AGP and PCI-E)-Rs.10,600
> ...



When are prices going to come down ?  

We are at the mercy of robbers who have taken the guise of hardware vendors ...


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 23, 2006)

what abt 256mb 6800 *GS*?
r ythey still in market & production ???


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 23, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> what abt 256mb 6800 *GS*?
> r ythey still in market & production ???


Yes they are in production


----------



## royal (Jun 25, 2006)

can anyone quote recent prices of 120/160 GB 7200 rpm SATA hard disks from Seagate ?

and another trivial question ... I have this huuuuuuuuge collection ( over 1200 titles ) of movies.I need to buy CD Cases for them.So what is the maximum size of CD wallets and how much does it cost?

P.S. Chandni prices will be appreciated


----------



## samrulez (Jun 26, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> can anyone quote recent prices of 120/160 GB 7200 rpm SATA hard disks from Saegate ?
> 
> and another trivial question ... I have this huuuuuuuuge collection ( over 1200 titles ) of movies.I need to buy CD Cases for them.So what is the maximum size of CD wallets and how much does it cost?
> 
> P.S. Chandni prices will be appreciated



Seagate  120 GB SATA 7200 rpm...................Rs.3350
Seagate  160 GB SATA 7200 rpm...................Rs.3550
Seagate  200 GB SATA 7200 rpm...................Rs.4200


----------



## romeo_8693 (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks for d info....im frm goa.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 26, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> Seagate  120 GB SATA 7200 rpm...................Rs.3350
> Seagate  160 GB SATA 7200 rpm...................Rs.3550
> Seagate  200 GB SATA 7200 rpm...................Rs.4200


120gb @ rs.2950
160b @ rs.3300


----------



## supernova (Jun 26, 2006)

Can someone tell me the latest N place price of ATP3 and Logitech X230...

Also suggest which is better (or any other 2.1 in same price band)..


----------



## ashfame (Jun 26, 2006)

cost of agp 8x card:
6600gt 128mb & 256mb


----------



## volmetius (Jun 26, 2006)

hi ppl
which board is best for 2.66ghz procy??
It shud support 4 gb of ddr400.
pci-e based.
7.1 audio 
sata support.
please give me ur valuable suggestions??


----------



## volmetius (Jun 26, 2006)

devilhead

Go for A8NVM-CSM or MSI K8NGM2 mobo!
Both have onboard IGP (nvedia 6150). It support most of the new games in low-med settings. (This shud cost you around 6.5k-7k)
If you r a audiophile also then go for MSI K8n diamond best board available.
As far as procy is concerned go for AMD 64 3200+/3500+ (3200+ around 7k-8k & 3500+ 11k)
512 ddr400 sticks around 3k


----------



## royal (Jun 26, 2006)

ashfame said:
			
		

> 120gb @ rs.2950
> 160b @ rs.3300



Are these Delhi prices or price from some site ?


----------



## ashfame (Jun 26, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> Are these Delhi prices or price from some site ?


 Delhi prices


----------



## supernova (Jun 27, 2006)

Can someone tell me the latest N place price of ATP3 and Logitech X230...

Also suggest which is better (or any other 2.1 in same price band)..

Am still waiting for your comments ppl....
Help me to decide


----------



## Thor (Jun 28, 2006)

Current Price of 512 MB DDR 400 MHZ RAM
Zion , Kingston Rs.2450
Speed Rs 2200


----------



## anispace (Jun 29, 2006)

can any1 tell me the latest prices for XFX 6600gt PCI-E in mumbai. also 256MB DDR SDRAM(400MHz)


----------



## ashfame (Jun 29, 2006)

cost of agp 8x card:
6600gt 128mb & 256mb


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 29, 2006)

I got  xfx 6600 gt 256 mb ddr 3 agp 8x for 9350 rs. here at lamington road , mumbai  last april.. 

128 mb ddr 3 was like 8-8.4 k  that time ..


----------



## papai_mcc (Jun 29, 2006)

6600 GT 256MB PCI-E in kolkata is RS.7000/-


----------



## my_office_sucks (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi 
Can any1 please tell me the lowest possible price for this configuration...
P4 3 Gz or more.
1 GB ram.
200 GB Hard disk.
Intel Original Motherboard...



and another 4 any 64 bit athlon processor..


----------



## papai_mcc (Jul 1, 2006)

Can any one please tell me that what is the difference of price between AMD Socket 939 processor & Socket AM2 processor?
What is the price of K8N- Platinum & K8N-Diamond?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 1, 2006)

> Seagate 200 GB SATA 7200 rpm...................Rs.4200



Hmmm .. i got my Seagate 200 GB SATA II drive for ~3800 inc. VAT ...


----------



## royal (Jul 2, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Hmmm .. i got my Seagate 200 GB SATA II drive for ~3800 inc. VAT ...



pls gimme the name of the shop...I presume it is in Chandni ???


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 2, 2006)

*cost 400 gb seagate sata-2 hdd*

what is cost of seagate sata-2 400 GB hdd


----------



## mukul (Jul 2, 2006)

hi guys.... i just thought of upgrading my ram to 1gb... my vendor...says for Rs.3800 for 1 gB(HYNIX)....is he quotin right amount or i can get it for still lesser ............also i wish to have a decent agp card...... i have agp 8x slot on my mobo.... plz suggest some gud one with price.....my budget on RAM + Graphic card 11,000..... thanks in advance.........


----------



## drsethi (Jul 2, 2006)

400 GB HARD DISK Rs 10950 	Nehru Place, New Delhi


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 2, 2006)

> what is cost of seagate sata-2 400 GB hdd





> 400 GB HARD DISK Rs 10950 Nehru Place, New Delhi



Wow .. thats quite a lot .. like i said , i recently got a 200 GB Seagate Barracuda SATA II drive for 3800 bucks inc. VAT .. in that case for a bit over 10k's , i'd get 600 GB SATA II ....



> hi guys.... i just thought of upgrading my ram to 1gb... my vendor...says for Rs.3800 for 1 gB(HYNIX)....is he quotin right amount or i can get it for still lesser



Well .. he's quoted quite a strange price ... is it ddr400 ? Coz the last price i was quoted at Kolkatta for Zion 1 GB ddr400 was 4400 .... ur quoted almost 600 bucks less (for the ddr400 i hope) ... if so then double check the modules ....


----------



## mukul (Jul 3, 2006)

ya its ddr 400.....
neways thanks for the info...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 3, 2006)

Could someone suggest the cheapest lcd monitor (15" and 17") both with price. Will not be used for gaming. Will be using as a second monitor. Already have a samsung 793s crt 17" monitor. 
If you could give specific brand, model number and its price then it would be helpful. Budget not yet decided but waiting for ur reply.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 7, 2006)

*Price for 256 & 512 MB RAM*

i  want to know the price of ---

->Hynix 256MB RAM 
->Hynix 512MB RAM
(both pc3200, 400MHz, Non-ECC)

-> Any good 256MB RAM PCI-e/PCI GFX card, which can support VISTA.
    (Budget Rs.6000)

All these in *CHENNAI*.


----------



## neyo (Jul 7, 2006)

can anyone tell me the price of logitech x530 in hyderabad. btw is it available at ctc. thanks in advance.


----------



## magnet (Jul 7, 2006)

btw jus enquiredabt 250gb hiachi sata 2 cost is 4.2k here in mumbai


----------



## samrulez (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Price for 256 & 512 MB RAM*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i  want to know the price of ---
> 
> ->Hynix 256MB RAM
> ->Hynix 512MB RAM
> ...



256MB 400 MHz should be within 1000
512MB 400 MHz should be within 2000 (around 1800-1900)


----------



## extreme (Jul 8, 2006)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Could someone suggest the cheapest lcd monitor (15" and 17") both with price. Will not be used for gaming. Will be using as a second monitor. Already have a samsung 793s crt 17" monitor.
> If you could give specific brand, model number and its price then it would be helpful. Budget not yet decided but waiting for ur reply.




Just bought a 17" Samsung 740N lcd from Lamington Rd for Rs.11,650
The 15" is around Rs.9,500


----------



## Geforce (Jul 8, 2006)

extreme said:
			
		

> Just bought a 17" Samsung 740N lcd from Lamington Rd for Rs.11,650
> The 15" is around Rs.9,500




If you would be gaming on this monitor please post how good is it...i know it is 8ms so some ghosting will occur, but generally speaking....since i was also planing to buy an 17" LCD and have my eyes on ASUS PM17TU which has 3ms response....and very good performance in games and movies.....cost around 19k, ...waiting for it to get a little cheaper.


----------



## Ch@0s (Jul 8, 2006)

^^Samsung 940BW... 4ms, 19" Widescreen, HDCP, less than 17K. Enuff said .


----------



## Geforce (Jul 8, 2006)

Ch@0s said:
			
		

> ^^Samsung 940BW... 4ms, 19" Widescreen, HDCP, less than 17K. Enuff said .



What r u talking 'bout. Are you serious !! 

Price is really competitive.
..


----------



## Ch@0s (Jul 8, 2006)

Absolutely... go check it out.


----------



## samrulez (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Price for 256 & 512 MB RAM*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i  want to know the price of ---
> 
> -> Any good 256MB RAM PCI-e/PCI GFX card, which can support VISTA.
> (Budget Rs.6000)
> ...



Well u can get a 6600GT 128MB......Its more than enough to run Vista...


----------



## q4_abhi (Jul 9, 2006)

i want to know about rd ram price(600 or 800 mhz)
i have intel 850 board
plz tell me price of 128/256/512 
and place to get it in delhi,kolkotta,banglore or patna
thanks in advance


----------



## royal (Jul 10, 2006)

hey good news for Kolkata guys who need to buy BENQ DVD Writer... 

I purchased one last Saturday.As usual all the "big" shops greeted me with that typical "I Pity You" look when I asked for a BENQ/Liteon drive...all they sell are Sony/LG/Samsung. Looks like the profit on these are higher  

However I did get BENQ 1640 though in one shop,but I needed 1650  
I was just about to buy a Sony 820A when I entered this tiny shop opposite Saboo (Smart Computers : 9 GC Avenue). they provided me with the exact model I needed and ata price of Rs. 2028/-(including VAT).

So if anybody in Kolkata needs BENQ1650, you know where to go


----------



## neyo (Jul 13, 2006)

can any one tell me the latest price of LITE-ON 1673S. thanks a lot.

one more query anyone from hyd bought this drive? if so from where and at what price. thanks again.


----------



## pop143 (Jul 13, 2006)

hello guys am from coimbatore..

can anybody tell me the price of ""

XFX GeForce FX 5200 256MB AGP 8x"""" ?????


what is teh fresh price of this card..?? 

and same way wots for the second had price i cud ask it for..???


----------



## akshayt (Jul 14, 2006)

FX series is outdated, extinct and crap.
anyway the price should be aroudn 2-2.5k

get atleast geforce 6/7 class, but you won't be able to game unless you get a good mid range 6 or low end 7, not entry level , and that too only mose current games that too at low settings.


----------



## shellgame (Jul 14, 2006)

Guys I want to know the price of following items:

 1) AMD Athlon64 3200+(939).
 2) Corsair TwinX DDR400Mhz 1GB RAM.
 3) Power Color X800GTO 256MB DDR2 graphics card.
 4) lite-on DVD drive.
 5) Antec SL 400watt SMPS.
                   And please suggest an appropriate mobo for around Rs.5000.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 14, 2006)

To be frank you have selected the worst choice of hardware you could.

Amd 64 3500 Venice : Rs.5700 (if you don't have the money then Amd 64 3000 Venice for around 4500)
3200 costs 5200
Asus A8N E :should be around 5500 or so

Corsair TwinX is expensive and won't give you much if at all boost in games, also 1GB is less, get atleast 2GB, corsair value select isn't supported with this motherboard, get:
2 X 1GB DDR 400 Transcend (UCCC chips, if these are not avaialble then get Hynix D43 chips) : 7.8k and up, 8-9k, higher in expensive places

X800GTO is extinct.
Get Geforce 7600GT for around 11k which is better in every way

7600GS should compete a X800GTO(only unmodded version) at stock and comes for around 7000

get a combo drive which is just about 100 bucks more over a dvd rom, combo cost sub 1500

SL series is out dated.

To power this system get atleast a 400 watts quality PSU.
Cooler master 450 or Antec SP(2) 450, both of these will come sub 4k.

If you want to overclock a lot and leave room for upgradation a better PSU might help.

try to get atleast a 7900GT


----------



## rskbug (Jul 14, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> To be frank you have selected the worst choice of hardware you could.



3200+ 939 , x800gto, antec ... crap....... Muahhahahaha.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 14, 2006)

I still stick to my statement. When you can get 3500 for 500 bucks more then why would you get a 3200.

X800GTO is extinct and better cards have replaced it.

Antec SL is extinct. Antec SP is the new one.


----------



## shellgame (Jul 15, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> To be frank you have selected the worst choice of hardware you could.
> 
> Amd 64 3500 Venice : Rs.5700 (if you don't have the money then Amd 64 3000 Venice for around 4500)
> 3200 costs 5200
> ...



Actually from the past 6-7 months I havent red any PC hardware reviews, may be thats why i chose this crap config.And I am really surprised to 
know that AMD Athlon 3500 costs Rs.5700.I thought that AMD Athlon 3200
costs Rs.7500.Well thanks for the info.


----------



## pop143 (Jul 15, 2006)

* Is there any motherboard available in the market , to plug my Pentium 2 processor..??? *


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 15, 2006)

what is the cost of 7900 gtx and 7800 gtx 512 mb.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 15, 2006)

7800GTX is obsolete, you can find it at theitdepot for around almost 50k, not worth it, over priced.

7900GTX costs around 30k, however 1900XT for around the same price is an overall better deal. Better performance at IQ settings i think, Better IQ, AA + HDR capable, more shaders


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 16, 2006)

Get Ati x1900XTX mother of all graphics cards , go for kill


----------



## akshayt (Jul 16, 2006)

1900XT is the best deal imo.

1900XTX is only about 5-10% faster in most real world benchies but cots may be about 70$ more, not worth it, you can yourself oc your card as high if not higher with proper cooling especially.

get 1900XT, or 7950GX2 which comes for around 36-37k.


----------



## rskbug (Jul 16, 2006)

Am planning 2 upgrde my comps storage

ne idea how much will 160gb or 200gb Sata sgt/hitachi..drives cost ?

Rsk


----------



## papai_mcc (Jul 17, 2006)

160 GB SATA2 hitachi 3150+vat in kolkata


----------



## rskbug (Jul 17, 2006)

how much is the price difference beween the 8mb and 16mb cache 160gb/200gb  sata ?


----------



## akshayt (Jul 17, 2006)

200gb sata 2: 3800
250: 4200
300 : 4800 
all are very close


----------



## ashfame (Jul 17, 2006)

can someone confirm the price of pentium d 805 to be rs.6650!!
my vendor is saying its price has risen due to shortage here in delhi!!
pl confirm, its really urgent.


----------



## royal (Jul 17, 2006)

Where can I find Logitech Z5300 in Kolkata ?


----------



## papai_mcc (Jul 17, 2006)

D805 is also 6600/- +vat in kolkata


----------



## akshayt (Jul 18, 2006)

Why do you want to buy D805?

Spend about 5k more and wait for the Intel C2D to come.

Else, get Amd 64 3500 Venice for 5700 and upgrade later.


----------



## neyo (Jul 18, 2006)

hello guys. can anyone tell me the price of philips neckphones. thanks a lot.


----------



## ashfame (Jul 18, 2006)

d 805 is for my frnd!
he has a limited budget?
not like ours, hunger for performance parts.


----------



## rskbug (Jul 18, 2006)

FYI D805 can be easily overclocked to 3.6GHz.. not bad eh

check out
*www.legitreviews.com/article/334/3/
and

*www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/intel805d/13.html


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 18, 2006)

i need a good Lite on (lightscribe support) dvd writer.plz tell me the model and price.money is not an issue.


----------



## rskbug (Jul 18, 2006)

Lite on 1655 supports lightscribe. dunno abt the price..
just remember in order to use lightscribe, u need a lightscribe compatible cd. 
dunno if its available easily or not.


----------



## neyo (Jul 19, 2006)

i know its a silly thing but can you guys give me the price of philips neckphones. thanks a lot.


----------



## papai_mcc (Jul 19, 2006)

litescribe supported DVD writer is about rs3700/- in kolkata


----------



## akshayt (Jul 20, 2006)

For the price of a D805 you can get amd 64 3000-3500 class cpu and this w\should easily beat the d805 both at stock and under practically oced conditions, for even venice is very overclockabe.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 20, 2006)

ok,guys,tell me........
which processor shoulld i buy........under 12 grands.......ONLY FOR GAMING.
OR i should wait and buy a processor later........if prices r going down more.


----------



## neyo (Jul 20, 2006)

i know its a silly thing but can you guys give me the price of philips neckphones. thanks a lot


----------



## akshayt (Jul 20, 2006)

The prices will fall very very heavily in the coming few weeks/months, wait...

What do you have at the moment?


----------



## ironcross77 (Jul 20, 2006)

whats a neck phone?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 21, 2006)

@akshayt
i have just an athlon 2400+ n FX5200,ha,i have played every game on it.
@ironcross77
think of headphone which has its strap at the back on the neck.
see this.....
*img508.imageshack.us/img508/9857/ac634vo7.th.jpg


----------



## montylee (Jul 21, 2006)

Yesterday i spoke to an AMD Salesperson and he told me that AMD AM2 should be available in India within few days and with new rates (applicable from 23rd July).

Gr8 news...


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 21, 2006)

forget am2 .... tell me when conroe is going to available in india .. ?


----------



## TeChRocK (Jul 21, 2006)

can ne1 tell me approx price for 7300GT (any brand),


----------



## akshayt (Jul 21, 2006)

7300GT should be around 4400 or so.

FX 5200, I am doubtful whether it even supports the latest games, forget about actualy playing.
TRy GRAW, Oblvion, FEAR, Serious Sam 2 etc and then tell me


----------



## rskbug (Jul 21, 2006)

TeChRocK said:
			
		

> can ne1 tell me approx price for 7300GT (any brand),



MSI/XFX 7300gt ddr2 : 5900rs (Nhru Place)


----------



## shanket (Jul 21, 2006)

Can someone give me the price for a 128 mb, 512mb and 1gb ram by kingston....


----------



## samrulez (Jul 21, 2006)

shanket said:
			
		

> Can someone give me the price for a 128 mb, 512mb and 1gb ram by kingston....



128=don't know
256=1000-1200
512=2000-2400
1024=3500-4500


----------



## akshayt (Jul 21, 2006)

1) No point buying 7300GT DDR2 for that price, you can get it around 4.5k or so. search at techenclave.com.

2)For around 7k you get Leadtek 7600GS, rather spend 1000 bucks more to get that.

512mb, ram might be availalbe around 1800-1900 also, maybe even cheaper, 1gb can exceed 4500 as well.

you are talking of ddr 400 modules only, atleast i am.


----------



## montylee (Jul 22, 2006)

shanket said:
			
		

> Can someone give me the price for a 128 mb, 512mb and 1gb ram by kingston....



512MB: Rs. 700
1GB: Rs. 1250

These r the latest Nehru Place prices.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 22, 2006)

@ montlee, please correct the typo, it must be 128mb for 700 and 256mb for 1250, please mention the brand name and shop as well. and speed as well.


----------



## janitha (Jul 22, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> @ montlee, please correct the typo, it must be 128mb for 700 and 256mb for 1250, please mention the brand name and shop as well. and speed as well.



Montylee might have been joking, or else who will get any brand of ram at any place at the prices quoted by him. Actually 1GB (400 MHz Corsair Value Select) cost me a bit more than 4500/- quoted by Akshyat and that too yesterday.


----------



## paul_007 (Jul 22, 2006)

my friend is having following configuration:
intel P4 2.26 ghz, 533 MHz FSB
256 MB DDR 266 mhz RAM
80 GB samsung HDD
intel 845 chipset based mobo(no AGP slot)

he wants to upgrade his pc for gaming, his budget is 15-20 K
pls suggest best upgrade possible.


----------



## montylee (Jul 22, 2006)

oh sorry,  by mistake i typed the prices of 1GB Kingston USB drive. The prices of RAM are as follows:

1 GB Transsend: Rs. 4590
1GB Corsair: Rs. 5100.

These rates are from Computer Empire, Nehru Place (Dated: 14 July, 2006).

the rates of RAM are really sky-roketting.

I hope they fall soon


----------



## akshayt (Jul 22, 2006)

corsair is can't be that much for more expensive, contact the national imported : Netweb Technologies in Greater Kailash I/II


----------



## janitha (Jul 23, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> corsair is can't be that much for more expensive, contact the national imported : Netweb Technologies in Greater Kailash I/II



Yesterday I paid Rs.4750/- for Corsair Value Select 1GB, but I too felt it was too much.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jul 23, 2006)

Greetings all.
I am looking for the Lite-on 165H6S DVD riter.
Can some1 suggest me a good dealer in Nehru Place / Lajpat Rai or any other in   Delhi who sells this.
Also what is its price with/without VAT.
Will be greatly indebted if I can get an urgent response.
My 40 GB HDD has only 100 MB free and is pleading for space.
(I've had enough of my CD-RW)


----------



## samrulez (Jul 23, 2006)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> my friend is having following configuration:
> intel P4 2.26 ghz, 533 MHz FSB
> 256 MB DDR 266 mhz RAM
> 80 GB samsung HDD
> ...



Well......first of all....get a new 865 based mobo.....for 4k.....get 512X2  ram srtips..and get a 6600GT for 6k (not sure)...


----------



## volmetius (Jul 24, 2006)

gud aftnun ppl!!!
at last I got myslf a new machine configured!!!
I have A8NVM-CSM mobo with AMD 3200+ procy, 512mb ddr, 120gb sata lg dvd writer!!
Tanx for all ur precious suggetions!!!

Iam wanting to go for Flash based mp3 player!!
I came to know transcend T.sonic 610 (1gb) is a good one!!!
I will also be purchasing new pair of head fone since bundled fones are 
not quite gud enough!!
Please provide ur suggestion related to where I can get this player (& hedfone) in good rates!! Is there any other player better!! Iam going to invest 5.5k for this!


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 25, 2006)

transcend is good but also checkout iriver and cowon........u'll love them.


----------



## Kishor (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi 

Can somebody give me prices of these items in Mumbai.....

Pentium IV 3.0 D Processor
Intel 945GNTL Motherboard, 
1GB DDR2 Memory
160GB SATA Harddisk
Sony DVD Writer
256MB PCI Express Card
19" Samsung 940BW TFT
Pinnacle TV Tuner with FM Radio

Thanx in adv.


----------



## ashnik (Jul 25, 2006)

big 7600gs/ 256 ddr2 pcie for 7K in mumbai


----------



## akshayt (Jul 25, 2006)

1) penitum 4 is not dual core, D930 is not pentium 4.

secondly rather wait for core 2 duo or get amd 64 for gaming as it is much much cheaper. amd x2 beats current intel dual core


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 25, 2006)

what is the price of amd x2 4800 and which is best mobo for it.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

What is the price of.......
-AMD Athlon 64 5000+
-Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
......and after the price cuts of AMD processors,which is the best AMD processor under 10K now.
Also,tell me a good AM2 MOBO around 5K


----------



## TeChRocK (Jul 26, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> what is the price of amd x2 4800 and which is best mobo for it.



i suggest mobo asus A8n-e  5500 rs, I think for amd x2 4800 should be around 10-12k.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 26, 2006)

A8N E is 939 socket.
It comes in mainstream.

High end : Asus A8N 32 or something or DFI series mobos.

Estimated prices in India after price cuts/availability in India according to me:
E6600: around 15-18k or so
X2 4800: maybe around 15-20k
X2 5000: >15k, maybe around 20k or so

AM2 mobos may be more expensive and so will DDR2. Core 2 Duo motherboards will be expensive mostly as well. Both should keep in mind spending 10-15k or more just on the motherboards and >10k just on the RAM as well.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 26, 2006)

which is the fastest amd processor and also tell me it's price.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 26, 2006)

1) Amd X2 4800 has been scraped out.
2) 939 cpus will be manufacturer may be only for another 4-6 months or so.
3)Fastest Amd gaming cpu is FX 62 for AM2 socket and general fastest I think is X2 5000. Both of them should be very close in performance. X2 5000 costs around 300$ after price cuts and FX 62 around 500-600$, FX 62 might be a bit better for general purposes as well.
4)Why don't you want Intel Core 2 Duo?
5)Why do you want such a fast cpu, spend on the graphic card.


----------



## paul_007 (Jul 26, 2006)

will Intel   	Dual Core 2.6 GHz processor perform better than AMD 3500+ or 3800+ , with respect to games ??


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 26, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> 1) Amd X2 4800 has been scraped out.
> 2) 939 cpus will be manufacturer may be only for another 4-6 months or so.
> 3)Fastest Amd gaming cpu is FX 62 for AM2 socket and general fastest I think is X2 5000. Both of them should be very close in performance. X2 5000 costs around 300$ after price cuts and FX 62 around 500-600$, FX 62 might be a bit better for general purposes as well.
> 4)Why don't you want Intel Core 2 Duo?
> 5)Why do you want such a fast cpu, spend on the graphic card.



I have intel's 3.0ghz(2 MB L2cache) cpu but a poor 6600gt.if i buy buy 7900gt,thrn will i able to play elder scrolls with high setting coz my processor is decent.i will add 1 gb more ram.so tell me this config. is ok for elder scrolls

intel 3.0ghz(as i already mentioned above)
nvidia 7900gt
2 gb RAM
intel 915gev mobo


----------



## akshayt (Jul 26, 2006)

1) For most current games ( not near future )
Any Amd 64 3000 will beat that dual core cpu.

2)Do you have Intel D 930? The cpu is good enough especially if you can oc it.
RAM :Why do you want to add another 1gb right now. Wait and get 4GB straight.
Even if you buy a 7900GT don't expect to play everything maxed because this game is a lot dependent on the cpu and gpu and neither of the two you have are that great. However I think that mostly you should be able to play at 10X7 high/max without AA(anyway nvidia can't do HDR+AA) and maybe without AF, most probably HDR will be on but something like shadows etc may be low or even med.
7900GT will give you a huge boost. PERIOD
what games you want to play and what settings?


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 26, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> 1) For most current games ( not near future )
> Any Amd 64 3000 will beat that dual core cpu.
> 
> 2)Do you have Intel D 930? The cpu is good enough especially if you can oc it.
> ...



this mean that i have to upgrade my cpu as well as graphic card.i want to play elder scrolls and crysis at max. settings.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2006)

hey does intel d102ggc2 support dualcore processors... suggest me a good processor for it with price


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

after the price cuts of AMD processors,which is the best AMD(AM2) processor under 10K now.
Also,tell me a good AM2 MOBO around 5K.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 26, 2006)

even after price cuts the best amd cpu will be >15k, maybe around 20k and FX 62 will be around 30k.

but under 10k you will start getting entry level dual cores from amd.

techmastermind, to play oblvion at 100% max you might need Conroe E6700 + 1900XT CF and I don't think you are willing to spend that much.
Just do this:
Get 7900GT/1800XT or 1900XT if you can.
OC your cpu and get the ram and mobo which supports it if required.
in 100% games with exceptions you wlill be fine.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

u get it wrong buddy,i asked 4 the processor under 10K that is better than other processors under 10K.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 26, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> even after price cuts the best amd cpu will be >15k, maybe around 20k and FX 62 will be around 30k.
> 
> but under 10k you will start getting entry level dual cores from amd.
> 
> ...



tell me which one is better ati x1900 xtx or nvidia 7900gtx


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

they r almost equal buddy.
in some games,one goes ahead and in some others,the other goes ahead........there is NO CLEAR winner of the two.
THe winner overall is 7950 GTX which is better than both the above.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 26, 2006)

1900XT/XTX


Faster in majority of games by a certain margin

Better Image Quality

HDR+AA ability which lacks in 7900GTX

Better AF

Will perform better in the upcoming shader intensive games as it has more shaders


7900GTX

Faster in some games and in those it is the clear king.

Faster than the radeon in many paper benchmarks but when the image quality is chosen so that iamge quality is same there the 7900GTX looses. 7900GTX can give more performance at lower image quality settings.

Better AA although you can't use that for new games as it isn't that fast without SLi especially

CONCLUSION
Unless you are mad about playing a few games only like Serious Sam 2,Pacific Fighters etc where the 7900GTX might be the clear winner or for that matter even the 7800GTX, by and large my choice is as follows if you forget about the money point of view, just performance and overall section criteria for me and all,

1900XTX OC>1900XTX>1900XT>7900GTX OC>7900GTX

1900XT box overclocked = 1900XTX and is almost the same in most games with exceptions, 1900XT can be overclocked to perform equivalent of a 1900XTX provided the card can be overclocked as much and you have the right cooling.

Price vise, in US, 1900XTX and 7900GTX are at par and in India 1900XT and 7900GTX are at par.

Plain and simple, get a 1900XT around 30k, PM me for details. 

7950GX2 = underclocked 7900GTX SLI
it performs between 7900GT SLi and 7900GTX SLi

Also, keep in mind that in terms of minimum fps 1900XTX will/should beat even 7950GX2 in Oblivion. But overall 7950GX2 is a better performer, but keep in mind that:
1900XT is cheaper
            better image quality(IQ)
            better AF
            HDR+AA ability absolutely requried in games like Serious Sam2  
although nvidia has better AA, there is no point when you can't even use AA and I for one don't want to compromise on HDR, however there are others who do. 
           with future games the peformance diff between 1900xtx and 7950GX2 may narrow as 1900xt is good in shader extensive games,

7950gx2 : >35k
1900xt: around 30k


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

X1900XT is a gr8 card as compared to all.
only if price was around 25K,it would have been awesome.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 26, 2006)

you can check the prices again, but it might be around 28-29k not 25k


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

what abt 7900GTX....is it av. around 25K


----------



## samrulez (Jul 26, 2006)

yaa X1900XT costs around 25k......and abroad it costs only 15k-17k..


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 26, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> yaa X1900XT costs around 25k......and abroad it costs only 15k-17k..



Can i import it from abroad via Credit card ?


----------



## paul_007 (Jul 26, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Can i import it from abroad via Credit card ?



ITHINKmost of the online computer hardware selling companies dont ship their products to INDIA..


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

my friend lives in hong kong,can i get a G C from there and how?


----------



## akshayt (Jul 26, 2006)

7900GTX is around the price of a 1900XT at least was till about 1.5 months or back or maybe 2 months back.

It is recommended to buy within india for warranty and support.

what is G C?


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 26, 2006)

G C is graphic card.


----------



## royal (Jul 26, 2006)

Guys I have a 512MB 533MHz DDR2 (PC2-4200 CL4 ECC 240 Pin DIMM) memory module of Kingston brand...bought it around a year back for Rs.4500/- knowing very well that I was being robbed  

Now I need to purchase another RAM of the same kind so that I can run them in dual channel mode and have some performance increase  

All I need to know is the current price (approximate) of such modules preferably from someone who has bought them recently 

This is necessary because if I venture out to Chandni without any hint of the price , I shall be robbed in broad daylight by the dacoits who have disguised themselves as hardware dealers 

here is the Part No. for your information : *KVR533D2E4/512*


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 27, 2006)

it should be around 2.5 or more grands,buddy.
u werent exactly robbed,i think the price u paid was OK.


----------



## aquamatrix (Jul 27, 2006)

hey guys

could i get the price of amd 3500+ (venice core) and 7600gt.


----------



## royal (Jul 27, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> it should be around 2.5 or more grands,buddy.
> u werent exactly robbed,i think the price u paid was OK.



May be, but I really do not want to go back to the previous shop  

So if you are from Kolkata kindly state any shop from where I can get this at a decent price


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 27, 2006)

nope,am not frm kol.,sorry.
anyways,find any good shop now,and u wont be robbed cuz u know the price now.


----------



## samrulez (Jul 27, 2006)

aquamatrix said:
			
		

> hey guys
> 
> could i get the price of amd 3500+ (venice core) and 7600gt.



3500+ ...........6500-7000
7600GT..........10,000-14,000


----------



## akshayt (Jul 27, 2006)

3500 Venice : Rs5700 at delta peripherals
7600GT : 10.5k -11.5k or up, brands like xfx.
rather consider X1800GTO as well


----------



## blu_6779 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi guys,

can u suggest me an amd mobo + processor for 12k or less keeping in mind that the mobo should be future proof and the processor average?


----------



## TeChRocK (Jul 28, 2006)

for now scoket 939 is outdated,even directx 9 will be outdated soon in coming months. get AM2 or conroe future proof and likewise DX10 FUTURE prooooooooooooooooof..................


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 28, 2006)

am not upgrading my Com, now...............i'll wait till 2007.
Till then, i'll extracxt my 5200 to the fullest.


----------



## nishant_nms (Jul 29, 2006)

I am going to buy 1 GB of DDR400 RAM from Kingsto for my AMD athlon 64 754 based PC. What will be it's cost. And I am also looking forward for a mobo upgrade. I had decided for ASUS K8N-VM for AMD 754. Plz also tell e it's price
*www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=14&l3=245&model=952&modelmenu=1


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 29, 2006)

Kingston 1 GB DDR 400 for around 4.5 grands.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 29, 2006)

Mobo: Consider Asus K8N


RAM: Get transcend ( uccc chips ) instead, .


----------



## AmbarD (Jul 29, 2006)

err people
i kno im silly but i want to sell my old pc....
the specs are (haha)
Msi 845 pro mobo
intel 1.5 ghz proc
nvidia rive tnt2 32 mb gfx card
256 sd ram
40 gb hdd
how much can it sell for?


----------



## akshayt (Jul 30, 2006)

the entire cpu+cabinet with hdd for around 3k, no monitor included, kb and mouse included.


----------



## coolsunny (Jul 30, 2006)

check it out
           *www.deltapage.com/


----------



## siriusb (Aug 1, 2006)

Although it is late, in Delta
-Leadtek 7900GT Extreme (520 core, 715 mem) costs Rs.19,350/-
-Antec True Power 2.0 480W costs Rs.5,100/-

Prices may be more or less by Rs.100 to Rs.200


----------



## montylee (Aug 1, 2006)

Here's the latest pricelist for all hardware accessories:

*www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/downloadpricelist.asp?file=Pricelist.xls


----------



## monkey (Aug 4, 2006)

For corsair desktop memories check out www.yantraonline.in The whole range is present.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 5, 2006)

netweb technologies, new delhi for corsair


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Aug 5, 2006)

Hai Guys! Can anyone give me the latest prices on these components in Bangalore :,

1)Pentium 4 HT and AMD Athlon 64 Processors
2)HardDisks-160 GB(Seagate,Samsung,WD)
3)Graphics Cards-AGP Versions(Both Nvidia and ATI)


----------



## chesss (Aug 5, 2006)

Conroe available in delhi (nehru place) : 10300 
With board they are offering for 16000


----------



## monkey (Aug 5, 2006)

Netweb is no more ith Corsair. Its old story now.



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> netweb technologies, new delhi for corsair


----------



## psreesreekanth (Aug 5, 2006)

plz guide me with prices of following components


intel 946gz mobo
intel 840 dualcore processor
hynix 1 gb ddr2 ram


----------



## akshayt (Aug 5, 2006)

forget about dual core 8xx, they are crap.
get 930/940 or core 2 duo(recommended)

don't get 945 either, 965 or 975.

don't get hynix either, corsair or transcend, get ddr 2 667 or up


----------



## montylee (Aug 5, 2006)

chesss said:
			
		

> Conroe available in delhi (nehru place) : 10300
> With board they are offering for 16000



Which motherboard r they offering?
Does it have onboard graphics?


----------



## Official Techie (Aug 5, 2006)

i want to know about price of

pIV 3 ghz 

512 mb ddr 2 ram

160 seagate hdd

lite-on 1653 s dvd writer

intel origina 945 GNTL mobo

a good power supply


----------



## psreesreekanth (Aug 5, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Conroe available in delhi (nehru place) : 10300 
With board they are offering for 16000




i would also like to know the proc series as well as the mobo number


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 6, 2006)

whts the price of x2 3800....or 4200 ..amd??


----------



## pushprajpradhan (Aug 6, 2006)

which SD Ram should i buy, i have 256 + 128 mb of RAM i don't know which company, but i brought from Lamington Road, so i want go 1 GB of RAM, tell me which one offers best performance and also tell me their prices(if the prices from L.Road are availabel please tell those).


----------



## janitha (Aug 6, 2006)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> whts the price of x2 3800....or 4200 ..amd??



At computerwarehousepricelist.com, they are Rs.8800/- and Rs.11000/- respectively. Let us hope to see further drops in the near future, since it has come down to nearly half within days even at online stores where the prices are generally much higher.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 7, 2006)

5000+ is av. for less than 300 dollars in the US.
When will we guys here get a good deal.


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 7, 2006)

8k and 11k ....hmm, good, infact too good...


----------



## satanlives (Aug 7, 2006)

can anyone tell me the current price for logitech z -5300  and where it can be found in calcutta???


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 7, 2006)

maybe ar. 13 grands


----------



## ankur.gupta.10 (Aug 7, 2006)

hi....guys

i am thinking of buying a pc next week.....

i am going to buy an amd athlon 64 bit processor around 3800+..
and a good motherboard upto the price of 6000rs.

can any1 suggest the mobo and give the price of above amd's.

i have a budget of 12000 for mobo and procesor.....

if theres somthing better i can get plz suggest

thx


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 7, 2006)

i went to lamington road(Mumbai) on sat to check up some prices of the hardware i needed.every body quotes diffrent prices so here they are 

Prime abgb
Amd X2 3800+ -9700rs
Asus A8NE 5600rs

other shops sell em the above as combos so here goes 16500,15000,14800rs

512mb DDR400 2625,2350,2400,2550rs

Nvidia 7600GS(256MB) 6195,6300,6600,6200rs


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 7, 2006)

7600GS is so low priced............gr8
i want 7600GT to be at least 8K........then it would be gr8


----------



## undertakerthedead (Aug 8, 2006)

*price??*

can anbod tell me the price of a
socket939 AMD 3000+ and 3200+
price of an 6200TC(any good company's)
a decent mobo for both of them


----------



## samrulez (Aug 8, 2006)

3000+..................3800
3200+..................4800

XFX 6200TC 256MB........3k

Mobo. for general use............A8N-VM CSM................4500
for overclocking moderatly.............A8n-E...................5500
for xtreme overclocking DFI Lan Party...


----------



## undertakerthedead (Aug 8, 2006)

I meant AMD64 3000 and 3200 thanx for the rest of the details


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 8, 2006)

i wanna know that ARE the low-priced single-core pros. r faster in gaming than the dual-core ones.
So,if i want faster performance in gaming..............which should i choose 
Athlon 64 3800+ (socket AM2 and 939) 	$112
OR
Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (socket AM2 only) 	$152

I know u will say get the dual-core anyway.........cuz it will make my apps. fast also and the price is not too high either BUT keep this in mind that IF i get the AM2 dual-core pro. i will have to get the costlier AM2 MOBO also...........thus inc. price much more.
So, what do u think,which Pro. is suited 4 ONLY gaming.
Also,whats the price of E6600 here.


----------



## vinyas (Aug 8, 2006)

wats the price of x2 4800+ am2 ?? here in india ?


----------



## viper (Aug 8, 2006)

hiii.fellas..
       thinkin of upgradin my 6 yr old pc...im gonna keep the monitor n replace rest of the things..
        i wanna buy an AMD processor..should i go with dual core or AM2..
        i also want to know abt a decent MOBO for AMD processors..
        cud anyone give the specification and prices for a mid-range CPU..
                                                    tnx...


----------



## montylee (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey Viper, how much is ur budget?
My PC is also 5 years old. Initially my budget was 20K but now i have increased it to 28K bcoz of dual core CPUs.
I am thinking of buying either a Conroe or AMD AM2 X2 depending upon my budget.


----------



## janitha (Aug 8, 2006)

montylee said:
			
		

> Hey Viper, how much is ur budget?
> My PC is also 5 years old. Initially my budget was 20K but now i have increased it to 28K bcoz of dual core CPUs.
> I am thinking of buying either a Conroe or AMD AM2 X2 depending upon my budget.



I think both of you will better wait a little since prices are coming down and let it stabilize. That way you will be able to own a better system for the same amount of money.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 9, 2006)

uh oh


----------



## andysmith45 (Aug 9, 2006)

What's the latest price of creative audigy 2 zs?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 9, 2006)

yeah......me too


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 9, 2006)

i am planning to get...3500, and foxcon board , 1gb ram (400), forsa 7600....hope that will amke a good combo for my maya and 3ds max....,
i hope ican manage this with in the range of 22K


----------



## AmbarD (Aug 9, 2006)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> i am planning to get...3500, and foxcon board , 1gb ram (400), forsa 7600....hope that will amke a good combo for my maya and 3ds max....,
> i hope ican manage this with in the range of 22K



u can  manage within 22k
i


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 9, 2006)

Cud someone pls qoute the current price of these stuff in KOLKATA.
1) Antec Smart Power 2.0 500W
2) Antec True Power 2.0 480W
3) Antec NEO HE 500W
4) Antec Plusview II chassis.

Actually I want to buy the cabinet and one of the above mentioned PSU. So people any ideas. Also if anyone cud give me an alternative to the plusview II chassis or PSU.......like one with the windowed side panel and good build quality, performance etc. is also welcome. 

My budget is around 12-13K max for these two items.


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 9, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> i wanna know that ARE the low-priced single-core pros. r faster in gaming than the dual-core ones.
> So,if i want faster performance in gaming..............which should i choose
> Athlon 64 3800+ (socket AM2 and 939) 	$112
> OR
> ...



3800+ will be superior to X2 3800+ for games, for a little more time now...


----------



## vinyas (Aug 9, 2006)

wats the price in india for a x2 4800 ?? ..can somebody pls help me


----------



## viper (Aug 9, 2006)

hii..
   initially my budget was also 20k..but not able to guess how much the latest processors gonna cost..
       i hve many doubts..
    1.does the AMD dual core support ddr2..is it a 939 or 940 pin??
    2.is the dual core faster than the latest proceessor (i think its called am2) which supports ddr2..??


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 9, 2006)

1. yes........its AM2-940 pin
2. am2 supports ddr2 but 939-pins dont............the dual-core pro. r faster    in  everything than single-core ones except gaming


----------



## akshayt (Aug 10, 2006)

Dual core shows around 30% performance improvement in some or more games currently in terms of minimum fps which means better gameplay.


----------



## coolsunny (Aug 10, 2006)

can any one tell me whts the  difference betn AMD X2 & AMD FX processors.
which is better. i want to know the price of AMD FX53 proc.is it latest among FX series?


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 11, 2006)

no, latest is FX-62 which is a dual core processor,  processors like FX-53, FX-55, FX-57 are single core and ruled the gaming world for a long time, till only a few months ago,  FX-60 is a dual core, each core FX-57,  X2 are dual core Athlons, each core is Atlon 64 procy, for Ex AMD X2 3800+ is 2 3200+ in one processor, so yes, FX series is superior to athlon one, but single X2 will be beter than an single core FX procy, dual core FX-62 is the Highest AMD offering.


----------



## pops (Aug 11, 2006)

It is one of the most simplest way to get AMD Processor Official Price list!!!
<Simple Use This Link>
*www.amd.com/t3pricing


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 11, 2006)

pops said:
			
		

> It is one of the most simplest way to get AMD Processor Official Price list!!!
> <Simple Use This Link>
> *www.amd.com/t3pricing



that actually is the worst way to estimate the street price, that is price for 100unit-tray, and not even people living in US get the processors near that price, leave alone india,  we pay much more than that.


----------



## viper (Aug 11, 2006)

hii guys..
   tnx for the info..
     i hve a budget of around Rs.10000 for an AMD processor..which one is fast n also not outdated..???whats the diff. b/n X2,AM2 and FX???


----------



## TeChRocK (Aug 11, 2006)

if u want amd proccy for 10k the get x2 3800+ for 8500rs or get conroe(future proof) e6300 10400-11k


----------



## viper (Aug 11, 2006)

so..is the amd X2 3800+ faster than amd 64 3800+
    and does this X2 support ddr2??


----------



## montylee (Aug 11, 2006)

In gaming 3800+ is better than X2 3800+ but in general multiprocessing environment X2 is better. In future, newer softwares and games shd run better on X2.
Only AMD AM2 socket supports DDR2.


----------



## viper (Aug 11, 2006)

amd 64 is better in gamin..??i hope there isnt a HUGE variation in gamin performance..n also..is there a big difference in performance b/n DDR n DDR2??


----------



## ambandla (Aug 11, 2006)

Socket AM2 has DDR2 support.

Go for 

1) AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ Windsor 2000MHz HT Socket AM2 Dual Core Processor Model ADA3800IAA5CU

or

2) AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Orleans 2000MHz HT Socket AM2 Processor Model ADA3200CNBOX 
or
3) AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Orleans 2000MHz HT Socket AM2 Processor Model ADA3500CNBOX - Retail 


Remember:


Cores with ddr2 support: windsor, orleans, manil
cores with ddr (no ddr2) support: venice, denmark, manchester,venus, toledo,san diego. all these are socket 939 CPU's.


----------



## montylee (Aug 11, 2006)

For now, there is not much performance difference b/w Single and Dual Core CPUs but the performance difference will only show once application are made for multi-core processors. Also, DDR-2 does not make significant performance improvement to AMD.


----------



## viper (Aug 11, 2006)

how much do these sockets cost???and are they available everywhere??


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 11, 2006)

every socket is around 6-7$ at max, but sorry to say u cant purchase sockets, AMD sells them to motherboard manufacturers only in Bulk, i wonder why do u want a socket. Anyhow i am kidding.

u cant get a socket, u need to get a motehrboard with that socket, this means changing the motherboard.


----------



## montylee (Aug 11, 2006)

AM2 socket based motherboards are available at SMD International, Nehru Place. AS Kniwor said, price shd be around 6-7K


----------



## viper (Aug 11, 2006)

arent these am2 based mobos available in ASUS or MSI??


----------



## montylee (Aug 11, 2006)

Yup, Asus, Gigabyte and MSI board are avaiable.


----------



## janitha (Aug 11, 2006)

@Kniwor
My Corsair Value Select (2x1GB) are with 3,3,3,8 latencies. Can you pl tell me why? (Yours being 2.5). Also, most of the time, they run @ 201MHz (201x9=1809) but sometimes at 216 MHZ (216x9=1944). Hope you will clarify.


----------



## maddy_4rocks (Aug 11, 2006)

I Want to know the prices of  best DVD writer under 4K


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2006)

Go for a BenQ/Lite-On or a Pioneer if you can find one!


----------



## coolsunny (Aug 12, 2006)

whts the price of AMD FX-62  939 socket?


----------



## ankur.gupta.10 (Aug 12, 2006)

hey...can i get a am2 socket in delhi anywhere......i have luking for it and found nothing.....


----------



## akshayt (Aug 12, 2006)

There is no point going for a high amd cpu or maybe even am2. fx 62 and all are crap when you compare them to conroe.

Get E6600 + 975 chipset and at stock you are faster than the fastest amd cpu, once you overclock you are upto 50% faster or even faster than any amd 64 overclocked cpu.


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 12, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> @Kniwor
> My Corsair Value Select (2x1GB) are with 3,3,3,8 latencies. Can you pl tell me why? (Yours being 2.5). Also, most of the time, they run @ 201MHz (201x9=1809) but sometimes at 216 MHZ (216x9=1944). Hope you will clarify.


for 512 Mb it comes in both specifications, i got the 2.5CL one, may be the same for 1Gb, second thing, where did u check the frequencies, what is with the multiplier 9, as it seems u have a AMD 3000+ which has a multiplier of 9, or some other procy with this one, and are u overclocking?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 12, 2006)

The E6300 is not Conroe core. It is based on the Allendale core which has only (gasp!) 2MB of Cache as against Conroe which has 4MB.


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 12, 2006)

yes friend but why are u teaching this again, all been said earlier


----------



## janitha (Aug 12, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> for 512 Mb it comes in both specifications, i got the 2.5CL one, may be the same for 1Gb, second thing, where did u check the frequencies, what is with the multiplier 9, as it seems u have a AMD 3000+ which has a multiplier of 9, or some other procy with this one, and are u overclocking?



First, let me thank you for the fast clarification.

I checked with CPUZ.
And I am having AMD 64 3000+ Venice and A8N-E and I am not an overclocker.


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 12, 2006)

the base peed being 216 is a clear case of overclocking, have u enabled auto overclocking or something, and as u have A8N-E i would suggest u overclock, u paid extra money for that board, use it well, and 3000+ is a hell of overclocker, if it is venice u have, i cant understand if u say it's 216 just randomly anytime.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 13, 2006)

*some1 plz quote price of this mobo P4Dual-915GL by Asrock*
*www.asrock.com/product/P4Dual-915GL.htm


----------



## janitha (Aug 13, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> the base peed being 216 is a clear case of overclocking, have u enabled auto overclocking or something, and as u have A8N-E i would suggest u overclock, u paid extra money for that board, use it well, and 3000+ is a hell of overclocker, if it is venice u have, i cant understand if u say it's 216 just randomly anytime.



I have not enabled O/C either in Bios or by using any utility of Asus or from others. That is why I wonder how it happens. Also the case was similar with the Transcend 512x2, 2.5,3,3,8 which I was using untill recently. Also I have enabled Cool and Quiet since I want the PC to be quiet. (Also using one Antec 120mm and two Vantec Stealth fans.) With C&Q the normal speed is 201x5=1005 and occasionally 216x5=1080.(But as you know it shoots to1809 or 1944 when Antivirus or Spybot is run) Dont I have to disable C&Q first to O/C?

I have never even installed a game and for the applications that I currently use, the speed is more than enough. I upgraded to A8N-E & 3000+ because my XP1600+ was more than 5 years old.

But as you suggested, I plan to do O/C since I have to do some editing with some videos that I have taken in Mini DV. But generally it is heard that Value Select doesn't permit much O/C.


----------



## ankur.gupta.10 (Aug 13, 2006)

hi...guys....can any1 plz tell me the price for gigabyte GA-M59SLI-S5

also plz tell me should i go for 939 or an am2 socket

thx....


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 13, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> I have not enabled O/C either in Bios or by using any utility of Asus or from others. That is why I wonder how it happens. Also the case was similar with the Transcend 512x2, 2.5,3,3,8 which I was using untill recently. Also I have enabled Cool and Quiet since I want the PC to be quiet. (Also using one Antec 120mm and two Vantec Stealth fans.) With C&Q the normal speed is 201x5=1005 and occasionally 216x5=1080.(But as you know it shoots to1809 or 1944 when Antivirus or Spybot is run) Dont I have to disable C&Q first to O/C?
> 
> I have never even installed a game and for the applications that I currently use, the speed is more than enough. I upgraded to A8N-E & 3000+ because my XP1600+ was more than 5 years old.
> 
> But as you suggested, I plan to do O/C since I have to do some editing with some videos that I have taken in Mini DV. But generally it is heard that Value Select doesn't permit much O/C.


 please paste your cpu-z or everest report, i cant understand how that's possible.

also, why should u overclock the ram, just overclock the processor. what has this to do with value select.


----------



## samrulez (Aug 13, 2006)

A similar thing happened to my 2800+.........actually the culprit was MSI Core Center (I think)....
I had enabled C&Q from the BIOS and it used to run at  200*5=1000....
But Core Center Started comtrolling the FSB.....and the multiplier...
So it used to bring down the multiplier and pump up the FSB...and also the memory......and it made the comp really unstable.....And my cheap memory modules could not take that load so it used to crash.....

Ever since I left Core Center everything is fine....and stable.....so i think the culprit was Core Center....


----------



## janitha (Aug 13, 2006)

I shall post CPUZ next time when the 216 MHz appears.
BTW in my case there is absolutely no stability problem and everything runs fine.
The chipset driver I am using is from Nvidia but the same thing happened even in my previous installation when I used the drivers from the Asus Mobo CD.

@Kniwor
As suggested, I am posting the CPUZ reports
*img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cpuz1my6.png
*img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cpz2xl3.png


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 13, 2006)

hey there will be an option to generate html report, i asked for the same.


----------



## viper (Aug 13, 2006)

hii,
   whts the price of AMD athlon X2 4000+...n whats the best mOBO for tht??


----------



## janitha (Aug 13, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> hey there will be an option to generate html report, i asked for the same.


Pl tell me how to, because I dont know.


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 13, 2006)

in the About thab there will be an option to generate an HTML report, paste it here.


----------



## nishant_nms (Aug 14, 2006)

What's the price of Thinkpad R60


----------



## janitha (Aug 14, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> in the About thab there will be an option to generate an HTML report, paste it here.



Here they are 

1

CPU-Z Report
CPU-Z version 1.35.

CPU(s)	 
Number of CPUs	1
Name	AMD Athlon 64 3000+
Code Name	Venice
Specification	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+
Family / Model / Stepping	F F 0
Extended Family / Model	F 2F
Brand ID	4
Package	Socket 939
Core Stepping	DH-E3
Technology	90 nm
Supported Instructions Sets	MMX, Extended MMX, 3DNow!, Extended 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, x86-64
CPU Clock Speed	1005.2 MHz
Clock multiplier	x 5.0
HTT Bus Frequency	201.0 MHz
L1 Data Cache	64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64 Bytes line size
L1 Instruction Cache	64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64 Bytes line size
L2 Cache	512 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64 Bytes line size
L2 Speed	1005.2 MHz (Full)
L2 Location	On Chip
L2 Data Prefetch Logic	yes
L2 Bus Width	128 bits

Mainboard and chipset	 
Motherboard manufacturer	ASUSTeK Computer INC.
Motherboard model	A8N-E, 2.XX
BIOS vendor	Phoenix Technologies, LTD
BIOS revision	ASUS A8N-E ACPI BIOS Revision 1013
BIOS release date	04/07/2006
Chipset	nVidia nForce4 rev. A3
Southbridge	nVidia nForce4 MCP rev. A3
Sensor chip	ITE IT8712
Graphic Interface	PCI-Express
PCI-E Link Width	x16
PCI-E Max Link Width	x16

Memory	 
DRAM Type	DDR-SDRAM
DRAM Size	2048 MBytes
DRAM Frequency	201.0 MHz
FSBRAM	CPU/5
CAS# Latency	3.0 clocks
RAS# to CAS#	3 clocks
RAS# Precharge	3 clocks
Cycle Time (TRAS)	8 clocks
Bank Cycle Time (TRC)	11 clocks
DRAM Idle Timer	16 clocks
Command Rate	2T
# of memory modules	2
Module 0	Corsair DDR PC3200 - 1024 MBytes
Module 1	Corsair DDR PC3200 - 1024 MBytes

Software	 
Windows version	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
DirectX version	9.0c


2


CPU-Z Report
CPU-Z version 1.35.

CPU(s)	 
Number of CPUs	1
Name	AMD Athlon 64 3000+
Code Name	Venice
Specification	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+
Family / Model / Stepping	F F 0
Extended Family / Model	F 2F
Brand ID	4
Package	Socket 939
Core Stepping	DH-E3
Technology	90 nm
Supported Instructions Sets	MMX, Extended MMX, 3DNow!, Extended 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, x86-64
CPU Clock Speed	1080.1 MHz
Clock multiplier	x 5.0
HTT Bus Frequency	216.0 MHz
L1 Data Cache	64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64 Bytes line size
L1 Instruction Cache	64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64 Bytes line size
L2 Cache	512 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64 Bytes line size
L2 Speed	1080.1 MHz (Full)
L2 Location	On Chip
L2 Data Prefetch Logic	yes
L2 Bus Width	128 bits

Mainboard and chipset	 
Motherboard manufacturer	ASUSTeK Computer INC.
Motherboard model	A8N-E, 2.XX
BIOS vendor	Phoenix Technologies, LTD
BIOS revision	ASUS A8N-E ACPI BIOS Revision 1013
BIOS release date	04/07/2006
Chipset	nVidia nForce4 rev. A3
Southbridge	nVidia nForce4 MCP rev. A3
Sensor chip	ITE IT8712
Graphic Interface	PCI-Express
PCI-E Link Width	x16
PCI-E Max Link Width	x16

Memory	 
DRAM Type	DDR-SDRAM
DRAM Size	2048 MBytes
DRAM Frequency	216.0 MHz
FSBRAM	CPU/5
CAS# Latency	3.0 clocks
RAS# to CAS#	3 clocks
RAS# Precharge	3 clocks
Cycle Time (TRAS)	8 clocks
Bank Cycle Time (TRC)	11 clocks
DRAM Idle Timer	16 clocks
Command Rate	2T
# of memory modules	2
Module 0	Corsair DDR PC3200 - 1024 MBytes
Module 1	Corsair DDR PC3200 - 1024 MBytes

Software	 
Windows version	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
DirectX version	9.0c


----------



## viper (Aug 14, 2006)

hiii guys...
     cud anyone give the price DIFF. of AMD athlon X2 with AM2...n a normal X2??

   also need the price list of the following components frm the best companies
   AMD ATHLON X2 4000+
   SUITABLE MOBO FOR ABOVE PROCESSOR
   1 GB RAM 
    lite on dvd writer
    120 GB HARD DISK


----------



## newbie (Aug 14, 2006)

my small help
amd 3800+   Rs 9000


----------



## janitha (Aug 14, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> my small help
> amd 3500+   Rs 9000



It is not a small help but great harm to misinform. It is only Rs.6100/- even on online stores. Pl. see the link below
*www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/productlist.asp?ctg=1


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 14, 2006)

@janitha
sorry but i still cant figure out the reason for this, have u installed any asus utilities or monitoring software that came along with the ASUS mobo, try uninstalling it, also does this happen when CnQ is off? if yes, go into BIOS and set the frequency manually to 200, dont leave it to auto, and then let me know if this still happens.


----------



## janitha (Aug 14, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> @janitha
> sorry but i still cant figure out the reason for this, have u installed any asus utilities or monitoring software that came along with the ASUS mobo, try uninstalling it, also does this happen when CnQ is off? if yes, go into BIOS and set the frequency manually to 200, dont leave it to auto, and then let me know if this still happens.



As I have mentioned earlier, I have not installed any Asus driver or utility other than PC Probe II and C&Q. Even the chipset drivers are downloaded from Nvidia and the processor driver is from AMD site. I have not used the Mobo CD at all.

Also I asked the question not because of any system problem, but just to know why it happens. Any way I will set the frequency manually and let you know.


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 15, 2006)

ya i understand that, i am not trying to stop that coz it's causing a problem, but because it's strange and the cause should be known.


----------



## mohanpatil_swing (Aug 15, 2006)

Anybody knows the best tv tuner card in mumbai around 2,500 - 3,000.
If anybody has info, then send a private message.


----------



## supersaiyan (Aug 15, 2006)

for those of you who didn't check out the master hardware contact list in the hardware section of the forums -
ahhh!! finally a zebronics dealer in delhi or should i say leadtek dealer.
Top Notch Infotronix-Delhi-32568344

source:digit!there is a big leadtek ad in the ending pages of digit right next to the proview ad

Sapphire dealer- dunno the name but i know the website- adityagroup.com


----------



## catchjaga (Aug 16, 2006)

*Want a tv tuner for laptop*

Hi guys I wanna know about whether there r any TV tuner cards available for Laptops if so please give me price of them....


----------



## vinyas (Aug 17, 2006)

hey guys can u pls find me a dealer who can supply me a x2 4800+

so far no dealer has


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 18, 2006)

u might chk with Rashi Peripherals www.rptech.com but I doubt if u can get anything higher than 4200 X2 in India


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 18, 2006)

can please some one tell me the prices of the following cards in the market :
(lamington road ,mumbai ) 
Leadtek winfast Geforce 6600gt agp 128 mb ..or XFX 6600gt agp ...128 mb 
Geforce. 5700 128 mb
and a geforce 5700 ultra 256 mb 
last the crap geforce MX 4000 128 MB  (i need to knw its price...as i wanna sell mine to a frnd )


----------



## Dumbledore (Aug 18, 2006)

I want the price of these gadgets (latest as per ....... 16th of August or so):

AMD Athlon64 3000+ 512MB L2 cache.
AMD Athlon64 X2 4800+

512MB DDR2 RAM
1GB DDR2 RAM

Samsung Spinpoint HD160JJ 160GB

MSI K8N Neo FSR

ATI 9600XT
GeForce 5700
GeForce 6600
GeForce 7300

I want prices as in Chennai, so no Lamington road stuff, please.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 19, 2006)

hmmm too many questions uhh


----------



## littledrop (Aug 19, 2006)

I use npithub.com to check latest prices.


----------



## viper (Aug 19, 2006)

hey guys,,
     cud anyone give me a list of good dealers in chennai n bangalore where i can get genuine parts for the best prices..n also assemble well..


----------



## vinyas (Aug 20, 2006)

still nobody to help me with the X2 4800+


----------



## nadeem69 (Aug 20, 2006)

What is the best configuration for around 25k ? Im not decided between amd or intel . please advice .



Thanx a lot,
nadeem69.


----------



## wirelessraj (Aug 22, 2006)

Dumbledore said:
			
		

> I want the price of these gadgets (latest as per ....... 16th of August or so):
> 
> AMD Athlon64 3000+ 512MB L2 cache.
> AMD Athlon64 X2 4800+
> ...



Check out *www.theitdepot.com/ 

They r based in chennai and do home delivery anywhere in india.



			
				viper said:
			
		

> hey guys,,
> cud anyone give me a list of good dealers in chennai n bangalore where i can get genuine parts for the best prices..n also assemble well..



In Bangalore, Computer Warehouse is the best place to get, good service, the guy comes to ur place to assemble the PC, also free 1 year after sales service.

www.computerwarehousepricelist.com

In Chennai, *www.theitdepot.com/ (Online seller, does'nt assemble though)


----------



## mlijo (Aug 22, 2006)

from where i can get the rates of hardware in mumbai....these sites r for chennai and bangalore...but i feel the prices are little higher in mumbai...so please let me know...

Regards
Lijo


----------



## supersaiyan (Aug 22, 2006)

could anyone here pls find out the prices of intel e6300 and e6400(from smc international) as i am a little busy these days and can't find the time to even surf this forum. i would really appreciate it. thank you


----------



## akshayt (Aug 22, 2006)

aprox prices of those cpus in india should repectively be 10k-11k, and 12-13k+


----------



## undertakerthedead (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey
i wanna know the prices of
AMD 64 X2 4200 AM2
XFX 7600GS
A suitable mobo for both
Corsair 512mb DDR2 533mhz Value
A cabinet with 400w or 450w below RS 1500 or Rs2000


----------



## akshayt (Aug 23, 2006)

don't buy amd x2. get intel c2d instead. anyway that x2 should be around 10-11k.
no point in going for a 7600gs if you game.
512mb ram won't even cut vista nor xp sp2 properly, what to talk of gaming.
anyway that ram should be around 2k+ or so, ddr2 667 1gb X 2, 8500 and up or so.


----------



## undertakerthedead (Aug 23, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> don't buy amd x2. get intel c2d instead. anyway that x2 should be around 10-11k.
> no point in going for a 7600gs if you game.
> 512mb ram won't even cut vista nor xp sp2 properly, what to talk of gaming.
> anyway that ram should be around 2k+ or so, ddr2 667 1gb X 2, 8500 and up or so.


So sorry i actually meant 1GB DDR2 533Mhz
I want a PC under 38000. what do u suggest??


----------



## andysmith45 (Aug 23, 2006)

what is the current price of audigy2 ZS?


----------



## akshayt (Aug 24, 2006)

usage of that pc???


----------



## undertakerthedead (Aug 24, 2006)

akshayt u answered my questions in the thread "Buying a new PC".
So, thanx


----------



## viper (Aug 24, 2006)

guys..hate to post this..but INTEL beats AMD cleanly...
 check out this link..*www.anandtech.com/printarticle.aspx?i=2795


----------



## aquamatrix (Aug 25, 2006)

i dont think 4800+ is available as for now. i am lukin for 4400+ myself but cud only find 3800+. 

go for intel C2D i think they are much better. but dont know about the pricing
__________
how much should the c2d 6700 cost and whats the best mobo for it


----------



## soham (Aug 25, 2006)

andysmith45 said:
			
		

> what is the current price of audigy2 ZS?



Rs. 5000/-

Check it here:
*www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/productlist.asp?ctg=13


----------



## akshayt (Aug 25, 2006)

that site is very pricy, the real prices should not be that bad.

consider shopping at theitdepot.com and indmall.com


----------



## aquamatrix (Aug 25, 2006)

here's my PC configuration

intel core 2 dual e6300 + intel 945gnt(mobo) = 13000 + 5500
xfx 7600 GT graphic card                           = 11,500
17" inch samsung                                     = 11,300
200 GB hdd seagate barracuda                   = 3,500
1 GB DDR 2 RAM transcend                        = 5,200


now these are the imp parts of my PC, firstly is the pricing right ?? i'm buying this from pune from e street, MG road.


----------



## andysmith45 (Aug 26, 2006)

soham said:
			
		

> Rs. 5000/-
> 
> Check it here:
> *www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/productlist.asp?ctg=13



That's an audigy 4 ZS. Is audigy2 ZS out of market?


----------



## akshayt (Aug 26, 2006)

1)All your prices aren't right.

2)The system you chose won't do fine for gaming. 1GB of RAM is not going to cut it and I don't recommend a 945 either. Even that CPU is around 10k. For 6500 you get 965.

3)AMD X2 3800 - 8500
   s939(asus a8n e - 5500) else buy a good overclocker and performer for AM2
   1GB X 2 DDR 400 Transcend - 10000  DDR2 667 - 8500 
   Seagate SATA II NCQ 250GB - 3800
   Samsung 798MB Plus - 6000
   Geforce 7900GT - 17000
   I would suggest you get the AM2 on a good overclocking motherboard and get a 1000-2000 cooling solution and first check up whether AM2 X2 is a good overclocker or not. The 939 may have got you 2.4-2.6 or higher. Then you have a decent gaming rig which will crush that C2D which has a crap motherboard and much lower GPU. The GPU counts the most. For most of todays games a 1900XT + AMD 64 3500 overclocked > X2 3800 + 7900GT
__________
actually around the price of AM2, you can get C2D E6300 + MSI Neo F 965 for 16500. However currently it has a FSB wall of 333. So at the moment you won't achieve high overclocks, but who knows what the future bios may unleash.


----------



## aquamatrix (Aug 26, 2006)

i am not too much into gaming thus i have compromised on the GPU, the 7600 GT will suit me well as i will mostly play counter strike and as for the ram i will stick to 1GB right now.

cant find any am2 processors, i was originally lookin for a 4400+ but couldn't find anything except 3800+. after that i was intent on buying the e6600 but my dealer says its not available in india.

also where are these prices quoted from?? and can you give me some good place to buy these items from pune or bombay


----------



## akshayt (Aug 26, 2006)

Get E6300 with a good mobo, good value for money.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 26, 2006)

Get E6300 with a good mobo, good value for money.


----------



## Geforce (Aug 26, 2006)

I have bought Viewsonic VA702b 17" LCD Monitor  which has 8ms response time (white-black-white). And beleive me it is amazing. Games look amazing on this crystal clear display.

You know what was the best part - the price exactly Rs.10,000 after a little bargain. Good value for money.


----------



## aquamatrix (Aug 27, 2006)

is the e6300 with 965 chipset better than the d950 with 945??


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 27, 2006)

Go here to compare the peformance of any 2 processors in any benchmark of your choice.
*www23.tomshardware.com/cpu.html

If you're too lazy to check, the E6300 is far better than the Pentium D 950.


----------



## vinyas (Aug 27, 2006)

x2 4600+ am2 is avaiable @ nehru place??


----------



## akshayt (Aug 27, 2006)

no point buying 4600


----------



## hunt (Aug 27, 2006)

Can Anyone suggest me a good upgrade my budet is rs 15000
I have a Asus x series mother board
Athlon xp 2400
384mb ddrram
nvidea geforce fx 5200 mb,
I just want o know how much it would take to get an upgrade to 64 bit architecture.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 27, 2006)

AMD 64 3200 Venice + aftermarket cooling
Asus A8N E
2 X 256MB DDR 400 RAM
Geforce 6200 non TC/6600
= non gaming system


----------



## monkey (Aug 27, 2006)

Get Corsair RAMs from www.yantraonline.in . But watch out as DDR2 prices have been moving up due to huge demand (bcoz of AMD too shifting on it) and still low production. I have seen prices jump up by Rs. 300 in Delhi in just past couple of days.




			
				undertakerthedead said:
			
		

> Hey
> i wanna know the prices of
> AMD 64 X2 4200 AM2
> XFX 7600GS
> ...


----------



## akshayt (Aug 27, 2006)

corsair value select may have compatibility issue with a8n e.


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 27, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> corsair value select may have compatibility issue with a8n e.


enlighten us upon this info


----------



## akshayt (Aug 27, 2006)

This is what the manual says and this happened practically to me. The system will crash. That was over a yr back atleast.


----------



## montylee (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey, just bought an AMD 3000+ based PC for my cousin two days back. The RAM prices are really skyrocketing. I had a spare 256MB DDR-333 MHz RAM, so i didn't buy a new one for my cousin. The dealer told me that RAM prices would further rise for now.


----------



## samrulez (Aug 28, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> This is what the manual says and this happened practically to me. The system will crash. That was over a yr back atleast.



Welll......then how is Kniwor using it??


----------



## viper (Aug 28, 2006)

hii guys,,
     decided to buy a core2duo ..e6400..but its not available anywhere in chennai..they r quotin a price of 10.5 k for tht..but cud anyone suggest a MOBO for tht processor???????..the hardware guy suggested an asus mobo but he said it would support only 1 GB ram...


----------



## akshayt (Aug 28, 2006)

no point of a mb that supports only 1gb, actually how is that even possible.

rather get E6300 with MSI Neo F 965 or better class, check about its RAM compatibilty as well.


----------



## Games Goblin (Aug 28, 2006)

I need prices of :

* Intel Pentium Dual Core Processors (Upwards of 3 GHZ)
* nVidia 7600 - 7900 cards (256 MB) PCI EX & AGP
* Motherboards


----------



## montylee (Aug 29, 2006)

For latest prices try these
*www.theitdepot.com/
*www.mahavir.co.in/
*www.deltapage.com/
*www.computerwarehousepricelist.com


----------



## akshayt (Aug 29, 2006)

3GHz and upwards are outdated.

E6300 is better than any intel CPU till date and better than any AMD cpu once overclocked. It costs around 10k.

7600GS:6500+
7600GT:10k+
7900GS:15k
7900GT:17k


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 29, 2006)

thnx for the info bro.....any idea about the price of 7800 gt/ gtx/gs?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 29, 2006)

7800 series has been replaced by the 7900 series and isn't manufactured anymore. Any 7800 card available is old stock. You're better off buying a 7900 series card which runs cooler and has better potential for OCing.


----------



## viper (Aug 30, 2006)

hiii,
        cud anyone give me the address of ASUS dealer in chennai...i browsed thru asus india website n found plenty of mobos compatible with core2duo..


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 31, 2006)

Can anybody gimmi the prices of these mobos plz:
For AMD AM2 socket:
1)Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe/Wireless Edition
2)Asus M2N32 WS Professional
3)Asus CROSSHAIR
4)Asus M2R32-MVP
For Core2Duo socket LGA775:
1)Asus P5B-V
2)Asus P5B Deluxe
3)Asus P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe
4)Asus P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP
5)Asus P5ND2-SLI Deluxe
6)Asus P5N32-SLI Deluxe
7)Asus P5WD2-E Premium


----------



## coolsunny (Aug 31, 2006)

Whats the price of Transcend 512MB DDR 400(Samsung UCCC chips) ?


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 31, 2006)

Can you give me the prices of these mobos plz:
For AMD AM2 socket:
1)Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe/Wireless Edition
2)Asus M2N32 WS Professional
3)Asus CROSSHAIR
4)Asus M2R32-MVP
For Core2Duo socket LGA775:
1)Asus P5B-V
2)Asus P5B Deluxe
3)Asus P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe
4)Asus P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP
5)Asus P5ND2-SLI Deluxe
6)Asus P5N32-SLI Deluxe
7)Asus P5WD2-E Premium

Also I need the price of 
Intel core2Duo E6300 
Intel core2Duo E6400
Amd Athlon X2 4200 Am2

Price of 
Leadtek Nvidia Geforce 7900GS
Leadtek Nvidia Geforce 7900GT
XFX Nvidia Geforce 7900GS
XFX Nvidia Geforce 7900GT


----------



## akshayt (Aug 31, 2006)

1)For Core 2 Duo:
MSI Neo F 965 - 6500
Asrock 775 - around 4000 +- or so
Gigabyte mobo - 5500
Asus P5W maybe the highest model - 15-18k
Asus P5B - 12-17k, yes, that much variation
Intel Bad Axe 975 - maybe around 15k

there are motherboards, but good ones will mostly be in 12-18k range.


AM2
M2N E I think, 5500


E6300- atleast 9-10k
E6400 - 10.5k in Chennai, 12-13k elsewhere
X2 4200- should be around 10-12k

7900GS-15k
7900GT-17k
both gigabyte


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 31, 2006)

@akshayt:Thanx a lot for the info bro.....tum logo ki idea se maine apna naya PC ka plan abhi hold pe rakha hua hai.....now I think I did the right thing by waiting and not buying the Amd 4200 X2.
Now I'am in a fix I bought the chassis,pwr spply,LCD,kbd and mse but I'am yet to buy a proc,mobo and gpu.
Well I'am waiting for a couple of days coz I want prices of C2D to come down and some some good mobos for C2D to get released like the ones I've mentioned above.
__________
I'am mainly lookin @ these mobos:
Asus P5B Deluxe
Asus P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP
Asus P5N32-SLI Deluxe
Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe/Wireless Edition
Asus CROSSHAIR

Anybody with their prices plz kindly post


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 1, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> Welll......then how is Kniwor using it??


though mine is a s939 board and DDR ram, i do not see what the problem should be, but he still has the point to argue.


----------



## grandexemplar (Sep 1, 2006)

*Need a lot of help to upgrade my comp!*

Hi Everybody,

I'm relatively new to this forum. asically, I’m from Delhi. About a month back my computer copped it. Now I am looking to upgrade my PC to a SLI-based solution. I use my computer for gaming and applications like Fruity Loops, Photoshop, etc.

Now these are the components I’d like to upgrade:

*CPU:* I have an AMD Sempron 2200+ -----> plan to upgrade to an *AMD Athlon 64 3200+*.

*Mobo:* I have an Asus A7N8X-VM/400 mobo -----> plan to upgrade to a *MSI K8N Diamond Plus mobo*. I quite like this Diamond Plus mobo. The vendor says that _Processor-Mobo combo. will cost me Rs. 15700_.

*RAM:* 512 MB (256x2) DDR -----> plan to add add another 512 MB. _How much do you think that cost me?_

VGA: I have an Inno3D FX5700 with 256 VRAM (yes, I'm blushing) -----> plan to upgrade to a SLI solution. Have earmarked the *XFX or MSI 7600GS PCI-E card*.	_The vendor says that a couple of these would cost me Rs. 15000_.

*Cabinet:* I have a Mercury cabinet - nothing to write home about, generic stuff. I want *a new cabinet with a 500W SMPS*. Need your feedback on what I should settle for.  Vendor suggested a ‘Cobra’ model for Rs. 1800 but even that has a 450W SMPS.

*UPS:* Local Generic make. What about the *APC 650VA*? Vendor says it'll cost Rs. 2900. Will it be enough to take the load... for instance, I am using my existing 17-inch monitor, 5.1 speakers connected to it. Any other suggestions?

I’ll be spending close to Rs. 36k, if not more, I have a lot of queries in my head and I need a lot of help from you all in making the right choices. Basically to get a bigger bang for the same buck. _Another important point, the vendor I spoke is going to deduct the total cost of the upgrade in lieu of the existing components that I replace._ How much do you think I could get for my existing components?

• CPU: Are there *any alternative recommendations in the same price range from your end: possibly a better/more effective Intel processor-SLI mobo-SLI Graphics card option?* Though I've always been an AMD guy, I could just be tempted by your suggestions.

• *Should I keep my existing Creative Audigy Platinum soundcard or not, given that the MSI Diamond Plus does have a onboard Creative Audigy2 SE chipset*?

Hoping to hear from you guys soon...

See you 'round...


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 1, 2006)

@grandexemplar: I think:
1)Proc: Intel Core2Duo E6400
2)Mobo: ASUS P5W-DH Deluxe(SLI)
3)1 Gb DDR 2 ram
4)XFX/Leadtek Nvidia 7900GS/GT  
5)XFX/Leadtek Nvidia 7900GS/GT (both the graphics cards in SLI mode at 16x full speed)
6)Zebronics Antibiotic tower and Zebronics Platinum 500W smps
__________
how ever this is gonna be very expensive as this is almost the best config...you may get for Intel in India...entirely depends on ur budget...but the above config can provide enough juice to even support a 50" LCD monitor or 21" CRT


----------



## akshayt (Sep 2, 2006)

make it 2GB, else there is no point.


----------



## chesss (Sep 2, 2006)

grand make a seperate thread man


----------



## vinyas (Sep 2, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> @grandexemplar: I think:
> 1)Proc: Intel Core2Duo E6400
> 2)Mobo: ASUS P5W-DH Deluxe(SLI)
> 3)1 Gb DDR 2 ram
> ...



wats the Expected Price of this Config ? 35k ?


----------



## grandexemplar (Sep 2, 2006)

vinyas said:
			
		

> wats the Expected Price of this Config ? 35k ?



*Waaaaaay more than that, I bet! *


----------



## goobimama (Sep 2, 2006)

> wats the Expected Price of this Config ? 35k ?



Must have not noticed the two 7900's in SLi.....


----------



## grandexemplar (Sep 2, 2006)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Must have not noticed the two 7900's in SLi.....



lol... True! Anyway, how much would a _7900GS_ come for anyway? I'm not even going as far as asking about the 'GT' flavour! Poor man, that I am!


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 2, 2006)

hey guys quick question....7950X2 in sli=2 gb video memory


----------



## grandexemplar (Sep 2, 2006)

chesss said:
			
		

> grand make a seperate thread man



Already did that. Immediately after I posted on this thread. You've got to cut me some slack man - it was my first post on this forum! Neways, all apologies if it offended anyone...


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 2, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> @grandexemplar: I think:
> 1)Proc: Intel Core2Duo E6400
> 2)Mobo: ASUS P5W-DH Deluxe(SLI)
> 3)1 Gb DDR 2 ram
> ...


other than the zebronics stuff,i checked with one of the dealers in bangalore,they say with gs,it'll cost near rs.60,000


----------



## vinyas (Sep 2, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> other than the zebronics stuff,i checked with one of the dealers in bangalore,they say with gs,it'll cost near rs.60,000


 which 

dealer did u check up with ?  Computerwarehouse R  Damn Expensive & they dont have stocks for E6400 according to there site listings


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 2, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> hey guys quick question....7950X2 in sli=2 gb video memory


Actually it's only 512 MB. Each card has 1 GB and each graphics core has 512 MB. The data is replicated across the cards so there is effictively only 512 MB video memory.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 2, 2006)

^^ Druvan: Where did you get your ATi card from and how much did you pay?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 3, 2006)

Got it from abroad. Cost about 7k then (5 months ago). Don't know if it's easily available in India though.


----------



## satyamy (Sep 4, 2006)

Need Price for Intel P4 Processor 3.0 GhzHT / 1mb Cache
& for 915GV Intel Original Board
in mumbai
& do anyone know a Good Trusted Dealer in Lamington Road, Mumbai


----------



## grandexemplar (Sep 4, 2006)

Guys, would appreciate some help here. How much will the following components cost me in Delhi? And d’you know of any good vendors in Nehru Place? Names and numbers please…

_1. AMD Athlon 64 3500+.
2. MSI K8N Diamond Plus mobo
3. 1GB DDR2 RAM
4. A couple of 7600GS PCI-E VGA Cards
5. A cabinet with a 500W SMPS. 
6. A decent 650 VA rating UPS?_

Thanks…


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Sep 4, 2006)

i think a lil. search off the forum(wtf........this thread itself) wont hurt a bit.


----------



## viper (Sep 4, 2006)

hey..guyz..
          whats the price of core2duo e6400...??/??i guess its around Rs.13k...i wish E6600 is available bcos its got 4MB cache compared to 2MB cache of E6300 n 6400..


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Sep 6, 2006)

what are the prices for 256/512/1gb pen drive from premier brands? (if possible from kolkata). try to include speed & model if possible.


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 6, 2006)

@ Andrew:my frnd bought a 512mb frontech for about 500-600 bucks last month.Chk in Chandni Chowk or fancy market.


----------



## crazywolf (Sep 8, 2006)

guys what is the difference between pci express graphic cards and agp type pla reply


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 9, 2006)

@crazywolf :Layman's way of thinking AGP is like is 8 lane super highway for video transport and execution whereas PCI eXpress is like 16 lane Super Xpressway for doing the same in a much more efficient way.Each have their own pros and cons.But PCI e is more improved and the norm now.It uses serial transport thru the motherboard bus and hence much fast and less power consuming than AGP will uses parallel transport.
__________
At last Decided to build:E6600+Asus P5W DH Deluxe+7900GS+2Gb DDR2+Zebronics Antibiotic+Zeb Platinum 500W PSU

Guys give me prices in Calcutta plz
(I already own Zebronics Antibiotic+Zeb Platinum 500W PSU)


----------



## jamyang312 (Sep 9, 2006)

wat's the price of amd x2 3800 ??


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 9, 2006)

Rs. 8500


----------



## vinyas (Sep 9, 2006)

price of E6600 ?

nobody seems to reply to my thread here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35966


----------



## jamyang312 (Sep 9, 2006)

wat's the best processor below 10k??


----------



## vinyas (Sep 9, 2006)

E6300

*www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/productlist.asp?curpage=2&ctg=1

9.5k,kool process


----------



## jamyang312 (Sep 9, 2006)

wat abt intel p965 mobo?
__________
which one is better? the e6300 or pentim d 9453.4ghz??


----------



## vinyas (Sep 10, 2006)

jamyang312 said:
			
		

> wat abt intel p965 mobo?
> __________
> which one is better? the e6300 or pentim d 9453.4ghz??



get E6300 with 	Intel D965RY or Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3


----------



## ak24 (Sep 10, 2006)

could someone pls help n tell me whats the price of sony 820A DVD-R


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 10, 2006)

Rs. 2200


----------



## aritrap (Sep 11, 2006)

What is the minimum price of an Intel Core2Duo processor and what is its speed.Also give the price of a supported motherboard.

What is the minimum price of an AM2 processor and what is its speed.Also give the price of a supported motherboard.

How much should 1GB DDR2 RAM cost in Kolkata.


----------



## viper (Sep 11, 2006)

guyz...
   cud anyone tell me where i can find core2duo e6400 or e6600.?? all dealers tell me abt e6300 but hve no info on the other processors..i need a PC badly..but cant resist buyin a better processor..


----------



## grandexemplar (Sep 15, 2006)

hey there folks...

how much would the following cost (in Delhi)?
AMD Athlon64 X2 3600+ proc,
MSI K9N SLI Platinum mobo,
1GB DDR2 RAM


----------



## viper (Sep 18, 2006)

guyz,,,
  finally found out some dealers who've got intel core2duo e6600 2.4 ghz processors..they r quotin a price of Rs16.5k n also giving the intel 965 mobo for Rs.7k..but dunno what model...these r the prices in chennai..
__________
n guys..which brand is advisable for .1GB ddr2 sdram..with a decent price..
__________
n guys..which brand is advisable for .1GB ddr2 sdram..with a decent price..


----------



## akshayt (Sep 18, 2006)

Don't get such an Intel 965. Rather get DFI, Asus or Gigabyte in the 7-12k range.

Also rather than getting E6600 with a cheap mobo get E6400 with an expensive mobo.


----------



## viper (Sep 18, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> Don't get such an Intel 965. Rather get DFI, Asus or Gigabyte in the 7-12k range.
> 
> Also rather than getting E6600 with a cheap mobo get E6400 with an expensive mobo.





whats tht we get with a high end mobo..???plz explain...


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 19, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> Don't get such an Intel 965. Rather get DFI, Asus or Gigabyte in the 7-12k range.
> 
> Also rather than getting E6600 with a cheap mobo get E6400 with an expensive mobo.


That only applies if you want to overclock. For most purposes the Intel board is great.
Another reason you should get the E6600 with a cheap mobo instead of the E6400 with an expensive mobo is that the E6600 has 4 MB L2 cache compared to 2 MB on the E6400.


----------



## satyamy (Sep 19, 2006)

Need Price Quote for P4 2.4 ghz Processor & its compatible Intel Motherboard
& Pls also any Good Intel or AMD Processor with Motherboard in Rs. 7-8.5k
Pls tell me or be greatful to u if Private message to me
thanks


----------



## 56561 (Sep 19, 2006)

well  I have  :  Athlon64 3000+, MSI RS482M4-ILd, Transcend 2x512 DDR400, Viewsonic VP720b 4ms 17" LCD, Seagate 80GB SATA.

I played many games with it altough I am not a hardcore gamer . upto doom3, Fear   my inbuilt grpx card ran smooth . Yeah I have only inbuilt Gcard I think it is x200 . now while playing games from Oblivion , I am facing problem that it is NOT running that much smooth . so I need a Grx card . I gave my config above, so with respect to that which card I should buy? I can pay atmost 7500


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 19, 2006)

ONLY 1 MOBO DOES JUSTICE TO THE C2D E6600 ..... Asus P5W DH Deluxe.Rptech guy emailed me the price in Calcutta for the MOBO is around Rs.14500/- only


----------



## samrulez (Sep 19, 2006)

56561 said:
			
		

> well  I have  :  Athlon64 3000+, MSI RS482M4-ILd, Transcend 2x512 DDR400, Viewsonic VP720b 4ms 17" LCD, Seagate 80GB SATA.
> 
> I played many games with it altough I am not a hardcore gamer . upto doom3, Fear   my inbuilt grpx card ran smooth . Yeah I have only inbuilt Gcard I think it is x200 . now while playing games from Oblivion , I am facing problem that it is NOT running that much smooth . so I need a Grx card . I gave my config above, so with respect to that which card I should buy? I can pay atmost 7500



get a XFX 7600GS for 7.5k...or 8k....would be the perfect buy for u!


----------



## viper (Sep 20, 2006)

guys.....  i have finalized the confi of my new cpu....
  here's the list check it out & suggestions r welcome
    1.INTEL CORE2DUO E6600 2.4 ghz    - RS.16500
    2.INTEL DG965 RY MOBO   -RS.7000
    3.DYNET 1GB DDR2 RAM 533MHZ  -RS.5500
    4.160 GB SATA HDD  -RS.3200
    5.LITE ON DVD WRITER  -RS.2100
    6.IBALL ATX CABINET   -RS.1500
    7.MICROSOFT KEYBOARD & MOUSE  -RS.900


----------



## hemantpl (Sep 20, 2006)

Please someone tell me the better combo from Pentium D 3.4 GHz. + ASUS 945 chipset mobo and Core 2 Duo E6300 (1.8 Ghz.) + ASUS 945 chipset mobo, both are priced about same. 

Buying PC in weeks time so its argent. Please reply


----------



## vinyas (Sep 20, 2006)

hemantpl said:
			
		

> Please someone tell me the better combo from Pentium D 3.4 GHz. + ASUS 945 chipset mobo and Core 2 Duo E6300 (1.8 Ghz.) + ASUS 945 chipset mobo, both are priced about same.
> 
> Buying PC in weeks time so its argent. Please reply




Core 2 Duo E6300 (1.8 Ghz.) + 965 Chipset ...945 is old now ...


----------



## praway (Sep 21, 2006)

hi..
can anybody pls tell me whats the price of  "AM2 570 ultra mcp " motherboard in mumbai.

thnx in advance.


----------



## tokci (Sep 21, 2006)

hi everybody,

I want to buy a new system for me so i want the price list of my system in mumbai, can anyone suggest me the best cpu, motherboard & an graphics card in a budget of 20,000 - 25,000 i can go for. your suggestions are welcome please reply me ASAP as i need to buy my system in this month only.....


----------



## boomstation2 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all. 

After lot of confusions regarding processor(939 or AM2 ). I have decided to go for AMD Athlon 64 3800+ X2 (Socket AM2)...tell me thr prices for this in Mumbai...pls. 

Now I wanna go for the good Mobo..... 

*Confusions between Asus & MSI*.. b'coz few suggested that ASUS M2N series gotta Problems. I thought of going for MSI Boards.. 
Let me know how is the performance of the boards..of MSI 

1. *MSI K9NGM2* ........... Pls give me prices.. 

2.* MSI K9NGM*............pls give me prices.. 

3. ASUS M2NPV-VM DH.......prices pls 

4. ASUS M2NPV-VM .....prices pls


----------



## anshum (Sep 24, 2006)

i am buying a pc3200+ processor.can you suggest a good motherboard so that motherboard+processor costs me aroung Rs 10,000 in nehru place delhi. I want decent onboard sound and grahics .I was thinking about msi K8N neo4-F ??


----------



## samrulez (Sep 24, 2006)

ASUS A8N-VM CSM....it has onboard nVidia 6150 IGP..which is quite good....it costs around 4500..,and u can also overclock with it...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 24, 2006)

viper said:
			
		

> guys.....  i have finalized the confi of my new cpu....
> here's the list check it out & suggestions r welcome
> 1.INTEL CORE2DUO E6600 2.4 ghz    - RS.16500
> 2.INTEL DG965 RY MOBO   -RS.7000
> ...


Are you sure 965's just that much? Then this is good news to me!


----------



## janitha (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes, at detapage.com, it is only Rs.7200/- and at your local store it should be even less.


----------



## shyamno (Sep 24, 2006)

What r the cost of 5.1 speakers of Zebronics home thtreatre systems?

in Kolkata!!!

Will they be worth to buy if the budget is around 4k-6k.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 24, 2006)

Can anyone quote me PRices of these

1. Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 and  E6400 
2. Intel® Desktop Board DG965WH andASUS P5B-VM 
3. 1GB Ram 667MHZ 
4. 250 GB Samsung or Seagate SATA II HDD
5. Sapphire ATi Redeon x1600 Pro 512MB Graphic Card 
6. 17inch Samsung TFT


----------



## montylee (Oct 1, 2006)

I went to Nehru Place this Friday and got the latest prices from Computer Empire:

Processor:
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300: Rs. 8890 (Really cool price)

Harddisk:
Seagate 250GB Sata-II Harddisk with 8MB Buffer: Rs. 4100 (A bit costly)
Seagate 250GB Sata-II Harddisk with 16MB Buffer: Not available (Bull****!)

Motherboards (All G965 chipset based):
Intel DG965SS: Rs. 6800 (So, so...)
Intel DG965OT: Not available (Bull****!)
Asus P5B-VM: Rs. 4350 (Unbelievable price!!!)
MSI G965: Rs. 5850 (Cool...)

RAM: 
Speed: 533 Mhz:
Transcend (512MB): Rs. 2900
Corsair (512MB): Rs. 3600

Speed: 667 Mhz:
Transcend (512MB): Rs. 3450 + 4% VAT
Corsair (512MB): Rs. 3750 + 4% VAT
Transcend (1GB): Rs. 5550 + 4% VAT
Corsair (1GB): Rs. 6200 + 4% VAT

Speed: 800 Mhz:
Corsair (1GB): Rs. 13400

DVD Writer:
Lite-On SHM 165P6S: Not Available (Bull****!)
Lite-On SHM 1635S: Not Available (Bull****!)
Lite-On SHM 1633S: Rs. 1980
Samsung 18X DVD Writer: Rs 2650

Cabinet:
Navtech HTNT-2688-B: Rs. 1370
Navtech HTNT-229 LB (With touch panel): Rs. 3000

Power Supply:
Navtech 500W: Rs. 850
CoolerMaster 600W: Rs. 3700

USB Drive:
Kingston 1GB USB Drive: Rs. 1020


I hope this helps!!!


----------



## ambandla (Oct 3, 2006)

shyamno said:
			
		

> What r the cost of 5.1 speakers of Zebronics home thtreatre systems?
> 
> in Kolkata!!!
> 
> Will they be worth to buy if the budget is around 4k-6k.



Hey Shyam,

For a budget of 6k, You will get Altec Lancing VS3151R Speakers (5.1 speakers), which are far far far better than zebronics.

Creative Inspire 5.1 Speakers : Rs. 4,100
Altec Lancing VS3151R Speakers: Rs. 6,100

I would go for Altec Lancing VS3151R Speakers as they are better than Creative Inspire5.1.


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 3, 2006)

@montylee : U ask it helps or not u bet it helps.Thnx bro.

Guys plz chk out:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36942


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 4, 2006)

@montylee
cant help thanking you, got any info on good P965 boards, i mean prices


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 4, 2006)

@montylee
cant help thanking you, got any info on good P965 boards, i mean prices


----------



## montylee (Oct 4, 2006)

Nope bro i didn't got any info abt P965 boards bcoz i am only interested in G965 based mobos.
Although i also saw the MSI 975 based mobo there but i didn't query it's price.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 6, 2006)

any info on Kolkata retailing??

can any one give any nes on bellow things ???

E6600 ?? whats the retailing price??
Intel Board with G965 == whats the model and price ??
Any asus G965 board with X3000 GMA ?? whats the Price
667DDR2 1GB Transcend ?? or any other brand ??


----------



## montylee (Oct 6, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> any info on Kolkata retailing??
> 
> can any one give any nes on bellow things ???
> 
> ...



Kindly check one of my earlier mails on the previous page.


----------



## [ashX] (Oct 6, 2006)

*LATEST HARDWARE PRICES & QUOTES..!! - Dual Layer DVD Writers*

<html>

<h3>Hi</h3>

<p>

<b>EveryBODY!</b>

I got LiteOn Dual Layer DVD Writer for 1950/- frm Lamington Road (Mumbai)

I want to buy GraFIX card under budJET 4500/- Plz SuggEST...

</p>

</html>


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Oct 6, 2006)

can any one tell me dual core processor of min range


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 6, 2006)

Dear montylee



> I went to Nehru Place this Friday and got the latest prices from Computer Empire:



sorry my frnd... but u missed the point... *I asked Kolkata Not Delhi !!*

Delhi and Kolkata are not the Same... not at all...

See !! after I got ur reply i called my vendor in Kolkata only to find that *E6600 is retailling over 20.5k + TAX* and No G965 Board available for retailling... !!!

I didnt go to the Local GC Avn market... so i dont have the exact picture !! therefore i asked whether any one has the latest of Kolkata !!

so the question remains...

In *Kolkata*,

E6600 ?? whats the retailing price??
Intel Board with G965 == whats the model and price ??
Any asus G965 board with X3000 GMA ?? whats the Price
667DDR2 1GB Transcend ?? or any other brand ??


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 7, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> Dear montylee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Get in touch with Rashi Peripherals for Asus P5W DH Deluxe (ultimate SLI mobo which uses intel 975chipset and has inbuilt wireless) which shud be around Rs.13G in Calcutta @ 033 2215 3364 at Bentink Street.Or contact Manish at Supreme in GC Avenue.Or go to Vedanth tech in Chandni.*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 7, 2006)

@sabret00the

thnx for the information... but 13k is almost double of my Mobo budget... I am looking for a sub 8k (incl TAX) decent G965 with X3000 GMA based mobo...

and yes.. I will contact Rashi Peripherals for more on the price factor... !!


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 11, 2006)

*Intel C2D E6600 (waiting for prices to come down from Rs.15500/-)

Asus P5W DH Deluxe (waiting for prices to come down from Rs.14500/-)

Nvidia GeForce 7900GT

1Gb DDR2 667/800Mhz 
*

any idea about the latest price updates?

Also wats the latest price of E6400?


----------



## Adhip007 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi,
I want upgrade my pc, I want to buy P4Conroe/ AMD X2 , a M/B , 512 Ram( may be 1 GB) 160 GB or more HDD , GFX card ( 7600 or 7300 GT) I have budget of Rs 30000. 
  Which would be better AMD X2 3800 or Intels E6300/E6400 with M/B in my Budget?
 Also I have VIP 400W PSU, will It be enough, I have 1 DVD-Rw, 3 LED fans( 1, 120mm & 2 80mm) and a old 80 GB IDE HDD. 
 And what is the price of Zeb Platinum 500W PSU in Kolkata?


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 15, 2006)

zeb 500w psu in bangalore 3250


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 17, 2006)

*Bought a Samsung Syncmaster 19" 940BW Wide Screen LCD monitor yesterday for Rs.14200/- (+ 4%VAT) from Supreme Technologies in Chandni Chowk.Is that a good price in Calcutta?*


----------



## niks999 (Oct 17, 2006)

Good work man  
Keep doing the gr8 job!!!!


----------



## janitha (Oct 17, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> *Bought a Samsung Syncmaster 19" 940BW Wide Screen LCD monitor yesterday for Rs.14200/- (+ 4%VAT) from Supreme Technologies in Chandni Chowk.Is that a good price in Calcutta?*



Seems very good price compared to the price here in Kerala.


----------



## Adhip007 (Oct 17, 2006)

@ sabret00the

Yeah thats a good price.

I couldn't find any heigher than E6300 and X2 3800 AM2 in Kolkata


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 18, 2006)

*Thanx for the response guys I'am really happy with my Monitor which looks awesome next to the Zebronics Antibiotic.

Guys I have decided to buy the following on the 1st of Nov,2006:

Intel C2D E6300 or E6400 or E6600

Asus P5W DH Deluxe 

Nvidia GeForce 7600GT

1Gb DDR2 533Mhz

Can anybody give me the actual prices in Lamington Road,Nehru Place and Bangalore so that I may compare the prices with that of Calcutta.
Since these are high-end parts and are not readily available in Calcutta so the concern is genuine as the vendors are quoting me prices that vary immensely as they will get the parts couriered to me.*


----------



## mobileman (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: need to get laptop assembling kit*



			
				suave_guy said:
			
		

> Hello forum users,
> 
> I've seen lots of threads and posts where users keep asking for latest hardware prices and quotes according to their specifications and requirements....
> 
> ...



helo my dear friend,
thanks for ur effort .

well i m n search to get the laptop assembling kit.frm whr in india,is ths available ?can u pls provide mail id or contact no.?

pls b kind to respond.

thnks n advance

shinu
india


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: need to get laptop assembling kit*



			
				mobileman said:
			
		

> well i m n search to get the laptop assembling kit.frm whr in india,is ths available ?
> 
> shinu
> india



*I wrk as a tech support for a Computer manufacturer in a Laptop division.....dont think assembling Laptops a good idea.....most of the parts are custom built and u may face compatibility or overheating issues.....end of the day its gonna cost u more than branded ones......think about it.*


----------



## mobileman (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re:reg laptop assembling kit*



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> *I wrk as a tech support for a Computer manufacturer in a Laptop division.....dont think assembling Laptops a good idea.....most of the parts are custom built and u may face compatibility or overheating issues.....end of the day its gonna cost u more than branded ones......think about it.*



dear,

i wanna discuss somethng.could u pls catch me in shinojmahe@rediffmail.com

pls.
take care

waiting


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 19, 2006)

Anybody knows Good Dealer in Chandigarh. F*** i cannot find anything above E6300 and 945 MOBO. I need E6400 and 965 MOBO with onboard Graphics. Most likely i am looking DG965WH


----------



## montylee (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't think DG965WH is available in India at the moment. I am also looking for this mobo but it's not available yet.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 19, 2006)

F*** someone on Chip India forum said he could get it in his city for Rs6700 plus TAXES

Very strange, i saw an offer on EBAY by Good seller (E6300+DG965WH) for 250$ and that was one hell of a deal  Wished i lived in US


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 26, 2006)

hey guys I bought an external Tech-com LCD TV Tuner card the other day for Rs.1900/- incl. V.A.T. Do u guys think the price is good?
Well the remote is not working after 2 days of usage........ha ha........anybody knows a techcom service center in Calcutta?


----------



## janitha (Oct 27, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> hey guys I bought an external Tech-com LCD TV Tuner card the other day for Rs.1900/- incl. V.A.T. Do u guys think the price is good?
> Well the remote is not working after 2 days of usage........ha ha........anybody knows a techcom service center in Calcutta?



Somebody pl tell what is special about "LCD TV Tuner card"?
I have an LCD and its DVI socket is connected to the PC and analogue is free. Which external TV tuner will be ideal for me. Pl suggest model also.


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 27, 2006)

@ Janitha: well as far as LCDs are concerned there needs to be special card to support them,dunno why.Not all TV Tuners support LCDs.As of now the affordable ones for LCD are made by Zebronics and Tech-Com.I bought the Tech-Com is very satisfied and no points for guessing right I'am using the free VGA port (DB15 - analogue port) to connect the monitor to the Tuner.Go ahead and grab it.Best buy price in Calcutta is Rs.1850/- + VAT
__________
Read about the arguement here to get more info: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38962


----------



## janitha (Oct 27, 2006)

@sabret00the
Are you suggesting external Tech-com LCD TV Tuner card which in your case "the remote is not working after 2 days of usage........ha ha........anybody knows a techcom service center in Calcutta" ?


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey I fixed the remote issue...I had to manually pair the remote to the device and do a flea power...fixed and working fine.
__________
I got too many devices in my room which respond to a remote and that confused the poor guy...LoLz
__________
*Anyone knows the price of : Logitech™ Cordless Desktop MX 5000 Laser?*Think I'll buy this baby.


----------



## anu0512 (Oct 31, 2006)

*www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/default.asp


go to this link u got latest prices of all hardware
__________
*rapidshare.com/files/1342121/Pricelist.xls

hardware pricelist


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 31, 2006)

anu0512 said:
			
		

> *www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/default.asp
> 
> 
> go to this link u got latest prices of all hardware
> ...



thanx for the links bro but I was looking for prices around Chandni chowk,Calcutta


----------



## babi_surat (Oct 31, 2006)

hi , can any one tell me i have a 8x AGP slot. i want to buy a good graphics card for 10k--12k. now my problem is my mother board is bit old ASROCK K7VM400. there it is written as a warning on voltage of the graphics card. so please suggest me accordingly. is there voltage difference between different manufactures?


----------



## samrulez (Oct 31, 2006)

you can get a 7600GS for 8k-9k......it works with all 8X slots...


----------



## varkey (Oct 31, 2006)

montylee said:
			
		

> I don't think DG965WH is available in India at the moment. I am also looking for this mobo but it's not available yet.



chk redington india. they seems to have dg965wh and the price is 7300 +tax


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 3, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> *Thanx for the response guys I'am really happy with my Monitor which looks awesome next to the Zebronics Antibiotic.*
> 
> *Guys I have decided to buy the following on the 1st of Nov,2006:*
> 
> ...


 
*E6600=Rs16100-16300 without service tax*

*Asus P5W DH Deluxe=15200 with service tax*

*Nvidia GeForce 7600GT=11000*

*1Gb DDR2 533Mhz=5800 i am not sure *


----------



## janitha (Nov 3, 2006)

Why shoud you make everything bold?


----------



## ramu (Nov 3, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> Why shoud you make everything bold?



who cares... as long as u can read it....


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 3, 2006)

anu0512 said:
			
		

> *E6600=Rs16100-16300 without service tax*
> 
> *Asus P5W DH Deluxe=15200 with service tax*
> 
> ...


 
hey thnx bro thats more or less the same price that I'am getting here...so it makes sense to wait a few more days...I guess


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 3, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> hey thnx bro thats more or less the same price that I'am getting here...so it makes sense to wait a few more days...I guess


 

 when u buying ur computer in this month or next.

dude can u tell me wat is the price of E6600 and Asus P5 DH  Deluxe


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 3, 2006)

anu0512 said:
			
		

> when u buying ur computer in this month or next.


 
I dunno to be very honest...I got the money with me.If I need to I might build it tomorrow...but I cant decide on the price factor.Moreover so many things are going to be launched which wud make the same parts a lot cheaper in the next few months....dont u think


----------



## samrulez (Nov 3, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> Why shoud you make everything bold?



B'coz bold is beautiful!!!


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 3, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> I dunno to be very honest...I got the money with me.If I need to I might build it tomorrow...but I cant decide on the price factor.Moreover so many things are going to be launched which wud make the same parts a lot cheaper in the next few months....dont u think


 

 i think the price was come down in march when the quardcore launched but the price effect comes very slowly in india all vendor they sales first old stock then they buy new stock after that the prices comedown



IF U NEEDED ANY INFORMATION ABOUT MOBILE PHONE GO TO Tips and tricks for nokia phone...  U GOT EVERY THING AND ANY THING


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 4, 2006)

> but I cant decide on the price factor.Moreover so many things are going to be launched which wud make the same parts a lot cheaper in the next few months....



well bro in this case u need to wait few more months... as once the qaudcore processor are in Indian market then only u expect the C2D and 965G based board hit all time low priceses...

not mentioning then u might find it foolish to go for a higher end C2D processor compair to the lowest end Quad Core processor...

so its better iether set ur mind on one Config and dont get confuse by the higher end models....

TO ME... when u need some thing... u should go for it then... to me waiting means loss... as when i need some thing i need that for a reason.. and waiting may heart the reason...


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 4, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> well bro in this case u need to wait few more months... as once the qaudcore processor are in Indian market then only u expect the C2D and 965G based board hit all time low priceses...
> 
> not mentioning then u might find it foolish to go for a higher end C2D processor compair to the lowest end Quad Core processor...
> 
> ...


 
   I AM JUST TELLING THE WHEN PRICE GOING DOWN ITS DEPEND UPON U BUYING OR NOT.SO PLZ READ IT FIRST THEN SAT SOMETHING OR WRITE FINE........


----------



## Rahim (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi,
Where did you get this price will you please give me a detail address & phone nu of that shop because i get a price of asus p5-vm 9200 Rs in my city.


quote=montylee]I went to Nehru Place this Friday and got the latest prices from Computer Empire:

Processor:
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300: Rs. 8890 (Really cool price)

Harddisk:
Seagate 250GB Sata-II Harddisk with 8MB Buffer: Rs. 4100 (A bit costly)
Seagate 250GB Sata-II Harddisk with 16MB Buffer: Not available (Bull****!)

Motherboards (All G965 chipset based):
Intel DG965SS: Rs. 6800 (So, so...)
Intel DG965OT: Not available (Bull****!)
Asus P5B-VM: Rs. 4350 (Unbelievable price!!!)
MSI G965: Rs. 5850 (Cool...)

RAM: 
Speed: 533 Mhz:
Transcend (512MB): Rs. 2900
Corsair (512MB): Rs. 3600

Speed: 667 Mhz:
Transcend (512MB): Rs. 3450 + 4% VAT
Corsair (512MB): Rs. 3750 + 4% VAT
Transcend (1GB): Rs. 5550 + 4% VAT
Corsair (1GB): Rs. 6200 + 4% VAT

Speed: 800 Mhz:
Corsair (1GB): Rs. 13400

DVD Writer:
Lite-On SHM 165P6S: Not Available (Bull****!)
Lite-On SHM 1635S: Not Available (Bull****!)
Lite-On SHM 1633S: Rs. 1980
Samsung 18X DVD Writer: Rs 2650

Cabinet:
Navtech HTNT-2688-B: Rs. 1370
Navtech HTNT-229 LB (With touch panel): Rs. 3000

Power Supply:
Navtech 500W: Rs. 850
CoolerMaster 600W: Rs. 3700

USB Drive:
Kingston 1GB USB Drive: Rs. 1020


I hope this helps!!![/quote]


----------



## montylee (Nov 5, 2006)

he mobo price i posted was not of P5B-VM i guess. That's why i wrote "Unbeliveable price" in brackets. I think the dealer told me the price of P5-LD2 instead. The price of Asus P5B-VM is around 9K.


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 5, 2006)

go to this link *computerwarehousepricelist.com/default.asp


*www.indmall.com/


----------



## soham (Nov 5, 2006)

INDMall prices are outrageously high. This site is not even worth a look.


----------



## janitha (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes


----------



## #\Cruel Intentions/# (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All,

I am in Bangalore and I am looking to assemble a desktop. I have been outta touch with the hardware for the past 1 year. Could anyone update me with a list of all the latest components in the market with cost effective prices and avaliability in Bangalore. Would love to get back to the Tech Stream once again


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 6, 2006)

price details *www.deltapage.com/


----------



## javed_glb (Nov 9, 2006)

intel 101 monterboard


----------



## vikrant1986 (Nov 9, 2006)

i am looking for high or mid range graphic card {GF 6600..6800}
can some one suggets a dealer in mumbai and ofcource pricelist


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 9, 2006)

I want to buy a usb pen drive, please tell me price and name of good brands


----------



## shyamno (Nov 10, 2006)

Can any one give me the latest price of ASUS P4RD1-MX mobo!!!!!!!

Please!!!!


----------



## monkey (Nov 10, 2006)

If not averse to online shopping then go to www.yantraonline.in




			
				vikrant1986 said:
			
		

> i am looking for high or mid range graphic card {GF 6600..6800}
> can some one suggets a dealer in mumbai and ofcource pricelist


----------



## shyamno (Nov 11, 2006)

can any kolkattans give me the address of any asus and asrock mobo dealers......

Please reply..


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 11, 2006)

shyamno said:
			
		

> can any kolkattans give me the address of any asus and asrock mobo dealers......
> 
> Please reply..


 
Supreme The ITMall at Chandni Chowk,GC Avenue Crossing - look for fair guy called Manish


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 12, 2006)

Any help with GIGABYTE in kolkata.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 12, 2006)

I Want to buy.. Duel shock Help


----------



## royal (Nov 12, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> Any help with GIGABYTE in kolkata.



I went through the length and breadth of Chandni Chowk last year in search of a GIGABYTE motherboard ... but could not find a single shop that had one  

I could not even persuade any shopkeeper to arrange for ordering one  

Finally I had to settle for MSI...seemed at that time Kolkata was not a favoured destination of GIGABYTE. I dont know whether the sitation has changed or not


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 13, 2006)

any known the price of KINGSTON RAM DDR-2 800 MHZ 512 MB & 1 GB  in delhi and asus motheboad P5WDH DELUXE


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 14, 2006)

anu0512 said:
			
		

> any known the price of KINGSTON RAM DDR-2 800 MHZ 512 MB & 1 GB in delhi and asus motheboad P5WDH DELUXE


 
hey ram ka toh pata nahi par Calcutta me rashi peripherals ka dealer will give u the *Asus motheboad P5WDH DELUXE *for Rs.14500/- + 4% VAT


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 14, 2006)

__________
ANY ONE KNOW THE PRICE OF *KINGSTON RAM DDR-2 800 MHZ 512 MB & 1* *GB*.TELL ME THE PRICE OF *ASUS MOTHERBOAD 975 CHIPSET MODEL NO. ASUS* *P5W DH DELUXE WI-FI* . WAT IS THE CURRENT RATE OF *C2D* *E6600*.TELL ME THE _*SHOP*_ NAME  IN _*DELHI.*_


----------



## Stick (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mumbai Buyers*,

For Best and Least Price Kingston Original RAM:

Shop. No4, Ground Floor,
Ganga Building,
Tara Temple Lane,
Lemington Road,
Mumbai

512mb DDR400 Quote Rs.2650/-


----------



## spikygv (Nov 16, 2006)

can i have the names of a few dx10 cards . what is their cost ? likely to come down ??


----------



## johnmiranda09 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi, 

I am looking at building a '_Home Entertainment'_ PC, capable of interfacing with Home theatre, Digital Cable and also support Gaming. Request feedback on the below config. 

Also, if anyone can give me what the latest prices for the same would be and suggestions on better alternatives (in the same price range  ).

*Cabinet-*Zebronics[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ANTIBIOTIC*www.zebronics.net/gamingcabin.asp
*Processor-*Intel® [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Core™ 2 Duo - 1.86 ghz - E6300[/FONT]
*MOBO-*MSI [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]P965 Platinum [/FONT]
*RAM-*Transcend 1GB Dual Ch DDR2 SDRAM at 667MHz 
*HDD-*Seagate[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]320 GB SATA - Baracuda / Puma 7200r[/FONT]
*FDD-*Sony1.44 FDD 
*DVD writer -*Sony 16x DVD+/-RW w/ dbl layer 
*DVD ROM- *Sony DVD drive Combo
*Wireless Desktop-*Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 700 Mouse 
*VGA-*MSI[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]NX7600GT-VT2D256E[/FONT]
*Gamepad-*Logitech [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Cordless Rumblepad 2 [/FONT]
*Communication-*MSI [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ms6852 Wireless 11g+Bluetooth Combo PCI [/FONT]
*Card Reader-*GeminiAll in One - Internal Card Reader
*UPS-*Powersafe[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]600VA [/FONT]
*TV Tuner-*Pinnacle[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]PCTV MCE Companion[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## aquamatrix (Nov 16, 2006)

8800 gtx - 42k
8800 gts - 36k

i guess there wont be a major price drop in the coming few months as there is no competition for it. maybe when the ati dx10 cards start to come.


----------



## OPTUMS PRIME (Nov 17, 2006)

anu0512 said:
			
		

> __________
> ANY ONE KNOW THE PRICE OF *KINGSTON RAM DDR-2 800 MHZ 512 MB & 1* *GB*.TELL ME THE PRICE OF *ASUS MOTHERBOAD 975 CHIPSET MODEL NO. ASUS* *P5W DH DELUXE WI-FI* . WAT IS THE CURRENT RATE OF *C2D* *E6600*.TELL ME THE _*SHOP*_ NAME  IN _*DELHI.*_




*KINGSTON RAM DDR-2 800 MHZ   ** MB **1* *GB=Rs9200 WITH TAX

**ASUS MOTHERBOAD 975 CHIPSET MODEL NO. **ASUS* *P5W DH DELUXE WI-FI=14700 WITH TAX

* *C2D **E6600=16200 WITH  TAX*


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 17, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> I went through the length and breadth of Chandni Chowk last year in search of a GIGABYTE motherboard ... but could not find a single shop that had one
> 
> I could not even persuade any shopkeeper to arrange for ordering one
> 
> Finally I had to settle for MSI...seemed at that time Kolkata was not a favoured destination of GIGABYTE. I dont know whether the sitation has changed or not


for all it seems, it's the same today, i ws specifically looking for 965-DS3


----------



## johnmiranda09 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi. Does anyone have any idea on Horizontal Cabinets (which look like an AVR), something on the lines of SilverStone, Antec, Zalman

*www.altech.com.au/products/showproducts.asp?subName=HTPC (Home Theatre PC)&catName=Case

Where do you get the same in mumbai and the approx price.


----------



## OPTUMS PRIME (Nov 17, 2006)

johnmiranda09 said:
			
		

> Hi. Does anyone have any idea on Horizontal Cabinets (which look like an AVR), something on the lines of SilverStone, Antec, Zalman
> 
> *www.altech.com.au/products/showproducts.asp?subName=HTPC%20(Home%20Theatre%20PC)&catName=Case
> 
> Where do you get the same in mumbai and the approx price.




*www.deltapage.com/delta_antec.htm  go to this link


----------



## talkaboom (Nov 18, 2006)

Anyone has any idea about the prices for the latest Nforce6 series motherboards. Not really interested in the 680, but definitely in the two lower versions. A price under 13k for any of them would be a great bargain. 
Delhi or E-tailer prices please.
THNX


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey guys, 

My D 865 GBF Intel mobo (for my P-4, 2.0 Ghz processor) has gone kaboom, so can u please suggest me a mobo wich will support my old processor ?? Do i hv to go ONLY for D865 or will any other mobo will do ?? 

CAn u please giv me prices and contact numbers for the original mobo shop/dealer to buy in Mumbai, I am in goregaon.


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tango_cash (Nov 18, 2006)

hi can any one tell me the price of 250,300,320 gb hard disk from hitachi.
i want hitachi bcoz digit says it's the best.also could someone guide me about the rpm's.will a 10000 rpm drive cost more than 7200 rpm for the same capacity.what are the drives from segate and hitachi having 10000 rpm called i.e model no.


----------



## samrulez (Nov 18, 2006)

I think 865 is the only mobo for you 875..is not available.....
An 865 will cost you approx ~3.1k....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 18, 2006)

@ Sam

Thanx bro for ur info, u (or an yof the guys here) having any contact numbers for the same (Intel original mobo)??? 

Coz my faulty mobo has also damaged my nVIDIA Ge Force FX 5200 (256 MB) AGP card ( as given to u in ur pm too) 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## johnmiranda09 (Nov 18, 2006)

any idea where you get coolmaster cabinets in mumbai ??


----------



## OPTUMS PRIME (Nov 19, 2006)

i think Available        easily @ Lamington Road , Mumbai


----------



## ashok jain (Nov 20, 2006)

tango_cash said:
			
		

> hi can any one tell me the price of 250,300,320 gb hard disk from hitachi.
> i want hitachi bcoz digit says it's the best.also could someone guide me about the rpm's.will a 10000 rpm drive cost more than 7200 rpm for the same capacity.what are the drives from segate and hitachi having 10000 rpm called i.e model no.



Hitachi is the Best harddisk in forma of price & performance.

250 gb coat 3700 to 3800 / 300 cost 4500 , 500 gb cost apx 7000 all drives are IDE with 7200 rpm .

u can get SATA 7200 rpm at only price gap of 200 to 300 more.

10000 rpm hard disk is of segate available in india forserver segment , start from 10k

for home use we sugset only 7200 as there is no much improvements in 10k rpm harddisk in home pc.

regards
__________


			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> My D 865 GBF Intel mobo (for my P-4, 2.0 Ghz processor) has gone kaboom, so can u please suggest me a mobo wich will support my old processor ?? Do i hv to go ONLY for D865 or will any other mobo will do ??
> 
> ...



dear ,

your CPU is 478 pin cpu , where as now PIN cpu board is not available .

Intel has stop mfg 478PIN boards from 1st june.

u have go For Chipset board , u will get Gigabyte & Asrock Boards with 845 / 865 chipset , 

regards.
__________


			
				johnmiranda09 said:
			
		

> any idea where you get coolmaster cabinets in mumbai ??



dear ,

u will get it at lamington road , 

for more details call 9819422411 they will guide u.

regards
__________


			
				Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> I want to buy a usb pen drive, please tell me price and name of good brands



dear,

if u from mumbai , wehave wide range of usb pen drives.

Transcend - 1 gb v30/v20 model cost 950/- ( lifetimewarranty )
Kingston - 1 gb cost 1000/-  ( 5 year warranty ) 
Sandisk - 1 gb micro cuser cost 1100/- ( 5 year warranty )

Fore more details call us on 09819422411 or visit ebay.in ( mahavircomputers_in1)

regards.
__________


			
				vikrant1986 said:
			
		

> i am looking for high or mid range graphic card {GF 6600..6800}
> can some one suggets a dealer in mumbai and ofcource pricelist



dear ,

u will find wide range of Graphic cards at Mahavir computers ( mumbai)

call them on 9819422411

regards
__________


			
				javed_glb said:
			
		

> intel 101 monterboard



intel 101GGCL cost 3750/- at any local dealer , in mumbai u can call on 9819422411


regards


----------



## samatre (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello,

I need a reference to a good, reliable dealer of AMD CPU's in Pune.

Thank you,
sameer


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 20, 2006)

Ashok wrote:


> dear ,
> your CPU is 478 pin cpu , where as now PIN cpu board is not available .
> Intel has stop mfg 478PIN boards from 1st june.
> u have go For Chipset board , u will get Gigabyte & Asrock Boards with 845 / 865 chipset ,
> ...


 
So how are these Gigabyte and Asrock Boards?? are they better or equal in performance than the Intel's ??? 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## coolvb_27 (Nov 21, 2006)

I need a 965G based motherbaord for Core 2 Duo. (in bangalore)

After doing local search i found out the following is available here are..

Intel DG965RY m/b --> 6.6K
Has anyone used it ( Would like to get feedback from him).

I'm specifically looking for ASus P5B-V or Gigabyte GA-965G-DS3.

For P5B-V, i enquired from Rashi Peripherals and he reported that it is unavailable. Only micro-ATX version is available (P5B-VM for ~11k).
This seems strange from a ASUS distributor as I've seen in numerous other forums people mentioning availability of P5B-V for about ~10K.

And the price quoted for VM seems to be bit too high.

Other alternative is to get Gigabyte GA-965G-DS3. I was reported by one dealer that it is available for ~11K but next day he refused saying that it is not available at all, anywhere. Strange, again. 

Need to get any of these m/b in Bangalore.
If someone can tell me a good dealer where i can source it.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 21, 2006)

hey someone tell me which is one is better between the 2 chipsets:Intel 975(older technology) or the Intel 965(newer technology)?
I was looking at the Asus P5W DH Dlx (based on Intel 975) as this motherboard has almost everything I need and it is affordable at Rs.14500/- but not sure which one of the 2 is futureproof.Although Asus says the motherboard is QuadCore Ready,still wanted to confirm from u guys.Say wat guys?


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 21, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> hey someone tell me which is one is better between the 2 chipsets:Intel 975(older technology) or the Intel 965(newer technology)?



although intel claims that 965 is better than 975, but the bnchmarks show this otherwise, may be chipset implementation is the reason, but even in intel boards the difference is in favour of 975, so to the night, 975 is better.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 21, 2006)

as I am planning to make a rig next year may or june using Striker Extreme MB of Asus, please let me know more of this board is it a right choice and how much in total I have to shellout for a mid range rig, I will be using 1gb either 800mz or 667mz ddr2 ram, cpu core2duo e6700 2.4gz, a midrange gpu, and a well defined reasonable tower and prefering17"lcd vdu.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Nov 21, 2006)

i am using DG965RY , n i think its very gud. 10 usb ports , firewire port n all , gud for beginers n *MUST* for *C2D*


----------



## shri (Nov 23, 2006)

What are the prices of external hard disks ?


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 23, 2006)

SEAGATE 40 GB Rs3500


----------



## johnmiranda09 (Nov 23, 2006)

which of the two 7600 GT based cards are better. BIG or MSI. BIG is quoted around 9K while MSI is at 11K


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 23, 2006)

Xfx 7600 Gt=10900 With Tax (simple Model)


----------



## johnmiranda09 (Nov 24, 2006)

any contact where i can get it in mumbai


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 24, 2006)

For Best and Least Price Kingston Original RAM:

Shop. No4, Ground Floor,
Ganga Building,
Tara Temple Lane,
Lemington Road,
Mumbai


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey everyone , I have a Acer Travel Mate lappy with 40 GB Hdd & 256 MB ram . 
what wud be the cost for a 120 GB & 300 GB HDD for laptop . Also i wud be upgrading to a 512(or 1024) MB ram together with a dirt cheap graphics card. The config wud vary depending on the prices .


----------



## spikygv (Nov 25, 2006)

how much would a intel (or any company ) 915 chipset mobo cost ?


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 25, 2006)

why not u go for 945 chipset go to this link
*www.deltapage.com/


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 26, 2006)

*Guys just chkd out in deltapage that a Zebronics 7600GT costs only Rs.7050/- only *


----------



## spikygv (Nov 26, 2006)

i own a 915 asrock mobo , i thought i'll  to switch with a intel board . or any other good board , so i wanted to know its price.


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 26, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> *Guys just chkd out in deltapage that a Zebronics 7600GT costs only Rs.7050/- only *



i think its wrong becoz yesterday i bought XFX 7600GT simple model .there is two model one is simple and another is overclocking model.the overclocking model is about 12500.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 26, 2006)

^^Your talking about the followingCIe - GeForce 7600 GT - XFX 256MB DDR3
[XFX GeForce 7600GT 256MB]Rs.11,856/-I'am talking about the Zebronics card......its got very good review from Digit.


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 26, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> ^^Your talking about the followingCIe - GeForce 7600 GT - XFX 256MB DDR3
> [XFX GeForce 7600GT 256MB]Rs.11,856/-I'am talking about the Zebronics card......its got very good review from Digit.





*XFX GeForce 7600GT 256MB DDR-3= Rs10900*


----------



## harpreetbassan (Nov 27, 2006)

*All-in-One PRINTER*

Hi, 
I want to purchase a All-in-one color printer but want to keep the budget low and the quality good, please suggest such a printer.
Thnx


----------



## Akhil Jain (Nov 27, 2006)

i want to know the price of dual layer dvd spindle (50 pieces) in delhi
and where to find??


----------



## ashok jain (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: All-in-One PRINTER*



			
				harpreetbassan said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I want to purchase a All-in-one color printer but want to keep the budget low and the quality good, please suggest such a printer.
> Thnx



dear,

go for HP F380 or 4355 , both are good entry level all in 1 prnters from HP good in printing


F380 cost 4500  , 4355 cost 6600 in mumbai

regards
__________


			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> i own a 915 asrock mobo , i thought i'll  to switch with a intel board . or any other good board , so i wanted to know its price.



dear,


intel as wide range of boards , 

new board is intel d102ggcl2 cost 3900-4000
intel 915 GLVGL cost - 4200-4500
intel 945 GNTL cost 6200-6300
Intel 946G cost 5100-5500

all above boards are good boards with features.

regards
__________


			
				shri said:
			
		

> What are the prices of external hard disks ?



Hitachi or segate cost u 3000/-

for more info call 9819422411

thank you


----------



## johnmiranda09 (Nov 27, 2006)

I got a quote from Maxtone Electronics Pvt Ltd for MSI 7600 GT-  256/DDR3/DVI(Dual) - 8750/-


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 27, 2006)

johnmiranda09 said:
			
		

> I got a quote from Maxtone Electronics Pvt Ltd for MSI 7600 GT-  256/DDR3/DVI(Dual) - 8750/-



WITH TAX OR WITOUT TAX


----------



## gammit (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi all,

I am planning to buy a PC for Professional 3D work.

I have following configuration. if you can tel me the where can i get the best prices in Delhi and on which shop in Nehru Place. I have a budget of 40K.

1. Intel D965RY mobo
2. E6400 2.13 Ghz Intel processor(Core 2 Duo)
3. Big nVidia Quadro FX 540 or 560 128 MB
4. 1GB DDR2 677 Mhz (Transcend or Kingston)
5. 160 GB SATA 7200 RPM Seagate Hard disk
6. SONY DRU 820A
7. 17 inches CRT Monitor (LG or Samsung. Please Suggest)
8. Cabinet (zebronics or else, please suggest)

Thanks


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Nov 28, 2006)

^^^ 

ru going to OC ??? if not then the config is good .


----------



## gammit (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks cintel,

but i am interested in rates of these components, If anyone can suggest me the best mobo in this price range(7k) that will be good for me to decide.
________________________
thanks
__________
i think no one is interested in quoting prices right now. there is only one reply.


----------



## johnmiranda09 (Nov 28, 2006)

optumsprime said:
			
		

> WITH TAX OR WITOUT TAX


 without tax. with tax 9250/-


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 29, 2006)

gammit said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to buy a PC for Professional 3D work.
> 
> ...




BUY ASUS OR OTHER COMPANY BOARD BEOZ U GOT LOT OF EXTRA FEATURES
AND GO FOR CRT MONITOR OF SAMSUNG .CABINET =ZEBRONICS IS GOOD BUT U TAKE 550 W POWER SUPPLY OR 730


----------



## ravillion10 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey nice guy it is very impressive thread to get a lot of help. Could I get your personally email Id because I'm not a thread surfer, but post when required.

Could you get me the rate for a nice TV tuner card and mail me the feature if possible. cost gets around to 3000-5000.

My email Id is ravillion@hotmail.com


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Nov 30, 2006)

i have a  laptop of compaqv3133 i  need  more ram  of 512 how much  does it cost tax  i  am  living in mumbai


----------



## harpreetbassan (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: All-in-One PRINTER*



			
				ashok jain said:
			
		

> dear,
> 
> go for HP F380 or 4355 , both are good entry level all in 1 prnters from HP good in printing
> 
> ...


----------



## johnmiranda09 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys for all your help. I finally settled for the following config.

Cabinet -	VIP -ZB01B - 500W - 5,950 
Cooling - Antec - PRO 80mm x 2 -  700 
Processor - Intel® - Core™ 2 Duo - 1.86 ghz - E6300 -  8,600 
MOBO -MSI - P965 Neo - F - 6,700 
RAM - Transcend -	1GB Dual Ch DDR2 SDRAM at 667MHz x2 - (5500x2) 11,000 
Seagate -320 GB SATA - Baracuda / Puma 7200r - 5,100 
FDD -Sony -1.44 FDD - 300 
DVD -Sony -16x DVD+/-RW w/ dbl layer - 2,450 
Sony - DVD drive Combo -  1,150 
Interface - Logitech - Cordless Desktop - LX 500 -  2,250 
Display - 	MSI - NX7600GT-T2D256E -  9,600 
Gamepad - Logitech - Cordless Rumblepad 2 - 2,000 
Coomunication - D-Link - DWL-G510 Wireless PCI - 1,400 
UPS - Powersafe - 600VA - 1,750 
TV Tuner - Hauppauge - WinTV-PVR-150 - 5,500 
Card -PCI Firewire IEEE 1394 Card (NEC) -  700 
SunbeamTech 20 in 1 card reader -  3,300 
Webcam - Logitech - QuickCam -  1,350 
MK - Spike Guard -  400


----------



## janitha (Dec 1, 2006)

johnmiranda09 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot guys for all your help. I finally settled for the following config.
> 
> Cabinet -	VIP -ZB01B - 500W - 5,950
> Cooling - Antec - PRO 80mm x 2 -  700
> ...


Recheck the prices since I feel they are higher, at least the following.
Cabinet+PSU
Antec 80mm Pro (this is the cheapest Antec 80mm and noisy and the price should be lower)
Card reader (generally they are much cheaper nowadays but not sure about the particular brand)
Ram Transcend 1GB 667 - Rs1100?


----------



## optumsprime (Dec 1, 2006)

DVD -Sony -16x DVD+/-RW w/ dbl layer - 2,450 

* DVD -Sony -16x DVD+/-RW w/ dbl layer=2100 box*


----------



## johnmiranda09 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi. 
a) The RAM price is for 2 modules of 1 GB @ 667
b) The card reader is more of a front panel with 20 in 1 functions. Details available at *www.atruereview.com/panel_sunbeam/index.php
c) On the cabinet i got the prices from the main dealer itself Kunhar Peripherals Pvt Ltd.
d) On the DVD writer, am looking at DRU 830A with write speeds of 18x. The DRU 800 and DRU 810 have write speeds of 16x - box pack


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 3, 2006)

Guys I need the price of *Asus Striker Extreme *in India,well preferably in Calcutta?Think anybody can get me the price?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 3, 2006)

I am also in need of it.


----------



## johnmiranda09 (Dec 4, 2006)

Need your help guys ..

Where can i get either xfx or MSI or any other good brand of 7600GT in mumbai.


----------



## optumsprime (Dec 5, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> Guys I need the price of *Asus Striker Extreme *in India,well preferably in Calcutta?Think anybody can get me the price?



BHAI TUM SYSTEM KAB LOGE HEMESHA TRY IN BULID HI RAHE GA KAYA BUS MOTHERBOAD KA NAAM CHANGE HOTA RAHE GA PHALE WALA ASUS P5W DH DELUXE WI-FI THA 975 CHIPSET WALA ASUS STIKER EXTREME.YEH WLA BOAD BUS JADA KHAS NAI PAISE JADA HAI TO LELO. SARE FUNCTION WAHI HAI BUS EK DO CHEEZ AGLAG HAI.


----------



## spikygv (Dec 6, 2006)

how much would a d915 mobo cost ( or any good mobo that supports p4 3ghz lga775 ht processor ) and that has a pcie16x slot ?


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 6, 2006)

Bhai mujhe pata mai decide nahi kar paa raha hu.Par ek baat dekh Striker Extreme ka looks is like u cant compare it to anything else.Its gonna look so good in a open cabinet with all those LEDs and the LCD POSTER at the back of the board.The reason why I wanted to the price is bcoz I think it might not be less than 18-19K in India and also if its available or not?And trust me there's a lot of difference between P5W DH Dlx and Striker Extreme.The former is a 975chipset mobo (which is the best intel chipset but an ageing one) whereas the latter is a nVidia nForce SLI 680 chipset based board which is a new technology and it performs much better than the 975 based boards.The only bad thing on the striker extreme mobo is that the wifi access point is missing.Anyways,congrats on ur system and trust me I can afford it that's I have it on my signature.Thanx for ur concern.


----------



## Prajith (Dec 6, 2006)

Gosh why do you guys murder hindi by trying to write it in english.


----------



## nightcrawler (Dec 8, 2006)

A friend of mine wants to buy a comp just for basic purpose of surfing, office work, some casual entertainment and gaming. He has allocated a budget of around 26K for it. The wants a  17" crt monitor, about 512 MB Ram and a 160 GB HDD. Apart from these which proc and mobo shud he buy to meet the budget.

Thanks in advance


----------



## talkaboom (Dec 11, 2006)

Optumsprime, if i managed to translate your pathetic language skills correctly, i want to ask you to wake up. The asus striker extreme is a Nvidia 680i based mobo. There are two of them. the striker is the higher version with all kinds of features you can dream of and more. Take a look at the website:

*in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=397&model=1439&modelmenu=1


The two models are:
1.P5N32-E SLI
2.STRIKER EXTREME.

Note :MSI is planning to launch its own range of Nforce 6 range of boards, the P6 series at the and of this month. So expect prices to drop soon.


Guys jokes about language skills apart, nderstand that Hindi is not spoken by a large number of tech aware people in india. FACE IT - The hindi belt has the least PC penetration. So avoid using hindi typed in english on the posts, if you cant spell in english, use a dictionary, and we dont care about grammer.


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 12, 2006)

^^hey thnx 4 the info bro.


----------



## talkaboom (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Sabertoothe,
The striker extreme is way too extreme! Asus is also coming up with the 650i based mobo the P5N-E SLi (as Oppesed to the P5N32-E SLI-THE LOWER VERSION OF THE STRIKER). It might be a good choice if you donot wnat to spend too much. If you want a Striker, you also need to go for at least the E6600 to do it justice man, or maybe even a kentsfield(Quad Core) CPU.
But any of these does give of infinite upgradability options for now!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 13, 2006)

sagargv said:
			
		

> how much would a d915 mobo cost ( or any good mobo that supports p4 3ghz lga775 ht processor ) and that has a pcie16x slot ?



well dont go for 915 boards.. as in that price range D101 or D102 will fit in.. they are far better with ATi x200 in compair with 900 GMA....


----------



## rajaryan_13 (Dec 13, 2006)

I second Sourav on this....just bought the D101 with RadeonX200series graphics which is very good for tight purse....also been trying hard to know if anyone in Calcutta does know that Powersafe or CoolerMaster SMPS exists...as myself searched the whole of Chandni Chowk area for one, only got a single ColorsIT 450W (copper body) PSU and Zebronics 500W (HeatSink) model. Nothing more. Antec was priced at AlfaTech at Rs. 4000+ for 350W ....didnt get the courage to enquire for the other variations. Truepower 480W was priced at Rs.5200+


----------



## abhipal (Dec 14, 2006)

Please Help Me Friends

Hello Friends. Please help me to build a game PC which will cost Rs.40000 (+-5000) and I must be able to play all latest games.
I would appreciate if you would also be able to give the best configuration along with price.
Is there any new Dx 10 card coming?

Processor  : Dual Core
Ram  : 2x1Gb DDR2
Monitor Sync Master 793s


----------



## abhipal (Dec 15, 2006)

This price list is one month old, but still it counts


PROCESSORS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 9/11/2006

AMD PROCESSORS:- 
SEMPRON
Sempron 2800+ (64-bit,1.6GHz,128KB L2 cache,1600MHz HT bus,754) Rs1700
Sempron 3000+ (64-bit,1.8GHz,128KB L2 cache,1600MHz HT bus,754) Rs2000 
Sempron 3200+ (64-bit,1.8GHz,128KB L2 cache,1600MHz HT bus,AM2) Rs2500

ATHLON 64
Athlon 64 3000+ (64-bit,1.8GHz,512KB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2 and 939) Rs2800
Athlon 64 3200+ (64-bit,2.0GHz,512KB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2 and 939) Rs3550 
Athlon 64 3500+ (64-bit,2.2GHz,512KB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2 and 939) Rs4000 
Athlon 64 3800+ (64-bit,2.4GHz,512KB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2 and 939) Rs4800

ATHLON 64 X2
Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (64-bit,2.0GHz,2x256KB L2 cache,GHz HT bus,AM2) Rs6100 
Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (64-bit,2.0GHz,2x512KB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2 and 939) Rs7400
Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (64-bit,2.2GHz,2x512KB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2 and 939) Rs8800 
Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (64-bit,2.4GHz,2x512KB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2 and 939) Rs11200 
Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (64-bit,2.6GHz,2x512KB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2) Rs14500

OPTERON SERIES
144 (64-bit,1.8GHz,1MB L2 cache,1GHz HT bus,939) Rs4500
146 (64-bit,2.0GHz,1MB L2 cache,1GHz HT bus,939) Rs5500

ATHLON FX SERIES
Athlon 64 FX-62 (64-bit,2.8GHz,2MB L2 cache,2GHz HT bus,AM2) Rs32500

INTEL PROCESSORS:-
CELERON 
326 (256K L2 cache 2.53GHz 533MHz FSB 90nm) Rs1700 
331 (256K L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB 90nm) Rs1800 
336 (256K L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB 90nm) Rs2100
341 (256K L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB 90nm) Rs2300

PENTIUM 4
506 (1MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB 90nm) Rs3600 
511 (1MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB 90nm) Rs3700 
524 (1MB L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB 90nm) Rs3800 
531 (1MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm) Rs4100 
541 (1MB L2 cache 3.2Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm) Rs4300 

PENTIUM DUAL CORE
805 (2MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 800MHz FSB 90nm) Rs4300 
820 (2MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB 90nm) Rs4400 
915 (4MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm) Rs5400
925 (4MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm) Rs6200 
945 (4MB L2 cache 3.4Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm) Rs7500 

CORE 2 DUO
E6300 (2MB L2 cache 1.87Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm) Rs8300 
E6400 (2MB L2 cache 2.13Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm) Rs10400 
E6600 (4MB L2 cache 2.40Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm) Rs14500 
E6700 (4MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm) Rs23800 
E6700 (4MB L2 cache 2.93Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm) Rs49000 

MOTHERBOARDS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 9/11/2006 

MOTHERBOARDS FOR AMD CPU (754) 

GIGABYTE K8V800M-L Rs2000 
ASUS K8V-MX Rs2100 
ASUS K8V-M ULTRA Rs2300
MERCURY K8V800 Rs2100
BIOSTAR K8M 800 Rs2200 
ECS Rs2100 

MOTHERBOARDS FOR AMD CPU (939) 

ASUS A8V VM Rs2800 
ASUS A8N VM Rs3700
GIGABYTE RS482M2-IL Rs3000 
GIGABYTE K8N51GMF Rs3200
ASUS A8N VM CSM Rs4100 
ASUS A8V DLX Rs5400 
ASUS A8N-E Rs5200 
ASUS A8N-SLI Rs6300 
ASUS A8N-SLI DLX Rs8100 

MOTHERBOARDS FOR AMD CPU (AM2)

ASUS M2V-TVM Rs3200
ASUS M2N-MX Rs4100
GIGABYTE RS482 Rs4000
MSI K9NGM2 Rs4200
ASUS M2NPV-MX Rs4300
ASUS M2N32-SLI DLX Rs11500

MOTHERBOARDS FOR INTEL CPU (LGA 775) 

INTEL 865 GSA Rs3000 
ASUS P5GPL Rs3000 
INTEL D101GGC Rs3500
ASUS P5RD1-VM Rs2900 
GIGABYTE 915 Rs3100 
GIGABYTE 865 GV Rs2500 
ASROCK 865 GV Rs2100
GIGABYTE 865 GMV Rs2500 
INTEL 915 GAVL Rs4500 

MOTHERBOARDS FOR INTEL CPU (LGA 775) DDR2 

INTEL D102GGC2 Rs4000 
INTEL 945 GNTL Rs5800 
INTEL 945 GNTLR Rs6200 
ASUS P5GDCV DLX Rs7000 
ASUS P5RD2 VM Rs3100 
D-LINK 915 Rs4100

MOTHERBOARDS FOR INTEL CORE 2 DUO CPU

GIGABYTE GA-945-MRZ Rs3700
INTEL D946 Rs4600
ASUS P5LD2-VM SE Rs4100 
GIGABYTE GA-945GM-S2 Rs4900
INTEL D965RY Rs6600
ASUS P5B Rs9000
ASUS P5B DLX Rs11500
GIGABYTE GA-965P-DS3 Rs9000
GIGABYTE GA-965P-DQ6 Rs12000
ASUS P5WDH DLX Rs12600
INTEL 975 XBX Rs15800 

HARD DISK DRIVES (SGT\SAMSUNG) PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 9/11/2006

80 GB (7200 RPM) Rs1950 
120 GB (7200 RPM) Rs2450 
160 GB (7200 RPM) Rs2700 
200 GB (7200 RPM) Rs3300 
250 GB (7200 RPM) Rs3600 
300 GB (7200 RPM) Rs4400
320 GB (7200 RPM) Rs4600

80 GB SATA Rs2100 
120 GB SATA Rs2600 
160 GB SATA Rs2800 
200 GB SATA Rs3300 
250 GB SATA Rs3700 
300 GB SATA Rs4400 
320 GB SATA Rs4800

RAM PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 9/11/2006

DDR 400:-
TRANSCEND 256 MB Rs1550
TRANSCEND 512 MB Rs2700 
TRANSCEND 1 GB Rs5500 
HYNIX 256 MB Rs1700
HYNIX 512 MB Rs2900 
HYNIX 1 GB Rs5800
KINGSTON 256 MB Rs1600
KINGSTON 512 MB Rs2800 
KINGSTON 1 GB Rs5600 

DDR2 533:-
KINGSTON 256 MB Rs1700
KINGSTON 512 MB Rs3000 
KINGSTON 1 GB Rs5800

GRAPHIC CARDS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 9/11/2006

PCI EXPRESS: 
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6200TC Rs2100 
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7300 GS DDR3 Rs3000
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 DDR2 Rs3800
256 MB ATI RADEON X-700 Rs4900 
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7300 GT DDR3 Rs4700 
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7600 GS DDR3 Rs5800 
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 GT DDR3 Rs6000
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7600 GT DDR3 Rs9000 
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7900 GS DDR3 Rs14500

AGP: 
128 MB NVIDIA GF MX 4000 Rs1700 
128 MB NVIDIA GF FX 5200 Rs1900
128 MB NVIDIA ATI RADEON 9200SE Rs2100 
128 MB NVIDIA GF 6200 Rs2600 
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 DDR2 Rs4500 
128 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 GT DDR3 Rs6600 

MONITERS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 9/11/2006

SAMSUNG 15" 591S Rs3700 
SAMSUNG 17" 793S Rs4500 
SAMSUNG 17" FLAT 798MB Rs5700 
LG 15" 500G Rs3700 
LG 17" 700E Rs4500 
LG 17" FLAT E700SH Rs5800
PHILIPS 15" 105 Rs3600 
PHILIPS 17" 107 Rs4300 
PHILIPS 17" FLAT 107 Rs5400 
VIEWSONIC 17" FLAT Rs5900 

LCD/TFT 

L.G. 15" Rs8200 
L.G. 17" Rs10600 
L.G. 19" Rs14000 
SAMSUNG 15" 540N Rs8300 
SAMSUNG 17" 740N Rs10400 
SAMSUNG 19'' 940BW Rs14500
BENQ 19'' BW Rs13800
PHILIPS 15" Rs8100 
PHILIPS 17" Rs9800 
PHILIPS 19" Rs13700 
VIEWSONIC 15" Rs8400 
VIEWSONIC 17" Rs9800 
VIEWSONIC 19" Rs14200
SONY 15" Rs9000 
SONY 17" H8-75A Rs12000 
SONY 19" H8-95 Rs17500 
ACER 15" Rs8000 
ACER 17" Rs9500 
ACER 19" Rs13400 
HP 17" Rs12600 

OPTICAL DEVICE PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 9/11/2006

CD WRITERS 
52x SONY Rs960 
52x SAMSUNG Rs900 
52x LG Rs880 
52x LITEON Rs960

DVD/ROM - DRIVES 
16 X SAMSUNG Rs930 
16 X SONY Rs945 
16 X LG Rs920 
16 X LITEON Rs920

CD WRITER COMBO 
SONY Rs1150 
LG Rs1100
LITEON Rs1150 
SAMSUNG Rs1100 

DVD WRITERS 
16 X SAMSUNG Rs1890 
16 X SONY Rs1900 
16 X SONY DRV820A Rs2150
16 X LG Rs1850 
16 X LITEON Rs1950
16 X LITEON LIGHTSCRIBE Rs3200

PEN DRIVES PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 9/11/2006
128 MB PEN DRIVE Rs450
256 MB PEN DRIVE Rs610
512 MB PEN DRIVE Rs690
1 GB PEN DRIVE Rs1100
2 GB PEN DRIVE Rs1950
4 GB PEN DRIVE Rs3950

SPEAKERS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 9/11/2006

CREATIVE SPEAKERS 
CREATIVE SBS-240 Rs400 
CREATIVE SBS 370 Rs1100 
CREATIVE SBS VIVIO 60 Rs1800 
CREATIVE SBS 5.1 560 Rs2200
CREATIVE INSPIRE 2.1 Rs1800 
CREATIVE INSPIRE 4.1 Rs2400 
CREATIVE INSPIRE 5.1 Rs3800 
CREATIVE INSPIRE 6.1 Rs5100 
CREATIVE INSPIRE 7.1 Rs6700 
CREATIVE TRIGUE 2.1 3400E Rs4000

ALTECH LANCING SPEAKERS 
AVS-120I Rs400 
AVS-121I Rs1100 
AVS 500B Rs2500 
VL-251 5.1 Rs4000 
ATP3 2.1 Rs2600 
VS-3151 Rs5800 
ALTECH MS-5021 Rs8200 
AVS IN MOTION Rs7900 
AVS XT1 NOTEBOOK Rs4300 

JBL SPEAKERS 
JBL DUET Rs2200 
JBL CREATRE II (2.1) Rs4400 
JBL ONSTAGE (I-POD) Rs5000 
JBL ENCOUNTER (2.1) Rs7600 

FRONTECH SPEAKERS 
340 W FRONTECH Rs220 
460 W FRONTECH Rs310 
880 W FRONTECH Rs400 
FRONTECH 2.1 + FM Rs900 
FRONTECH 4.1 + FM Rs1300 

SOUND CARDS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 9/11/2006

CREATIVE 5.1 Rs1100 
CREATIVE 4ZS Rs4600 
CREATIVE AUDYGY NX Rs6400 
CREATIVE DECODER Rs8200

GAMING DEVICE PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 9/11/2006

MERCURY GAMEPAD Rs650 
FRONTECH JOYSICK JOSH Rs800 
FRONTECH ADVENTURE WHEEL Rs1200 
FRONTECH VOYAGER WHEEL Rs1450 
LOGITECH FORCE FEEL BACK WHEEL Rs3100 

MODEMS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 9/11/2006

56K INTERNAL Rs250 
D-LINK 56K INTERNAL Rs420 
USB MODEM Rs1100 
D-LINK 56K EXT Rs1400 
DSL MODEM D-LINK Rs1500 
D-LINK WIRELESS USB ETHERNET Rs2300 

CABINET PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 9/11/2006

FRONTECH P4 ACE 1100 
I-BALL 540 Rs1500 
I-BALL TOWER Rs1500 
I-BALL CROWN Rs1600 
I-BALL 441 Black/White Rs1625 
I-BALL GRABIT Rs1650 
I-BALL BENZ Rs1875 
I-BALL WORK HORSE Rs2300 
NOVATECH Black/White Rs1700 
ODYSSEY Black/White Rs1050

TV TUNER/FM CARDS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 9/11/2006

TV TUNER Rs980 
TV TUNER FM Rs1050 
TV TUNER EXT Rs990 
PIXEL VIEW Rs1600 
PIXEL VIEW FM Rs1600 
PINNACLE FM Rs2300 
TV TUNER TECH-COM FOR TFT Rs2000 
TV TUNER USB Rs1800 

UPS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 11/1/2006

MICROTECH 600VA Rs1800 
MICROTECH 800VA Rs2300 
MICROTECH 1KVA Rs2900 
WIPRO 500VA Rs1600 
WIPRO 600VA Rs2000 
APC 500VA Rs1995 
APC 650VA Rs2700 
APC 800VA Rs4700 
APC 1KVA Rs6800 
APC 1.5KVA Rs9500 
FRONTECH 600 VA Rs1600 

LAPTOPS PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 9/11/2006

COMPAQ - PRESARIO
V 5201 TU(Celeron@1.46Ghz/256DDR2/40GB/Combo/15.4"WXGA/Wi Fi/2USB2.0/DOS) Rs29490 

V 5202 TU(Celeron@1.46Ghz/512DDR2/60GB/DVD RW/15.4"WXGA/Wi Fi/2USB2.0/DOS) Rs33490 

V 3029 AU(Turion64X2@1.6GHz/512DDR2/80GB/DVD RW/14.1WXGA/WiFi/Card Reader/Bluetooth/IEEE/DOS) Rs40490 

V 3029 AU(Turion64X2@1.6GHz/1GBDDR2/100GB/DVD RW/14.1WXGA/WiFi/Card Reader/Bluetooth/IEEE/XPH) Rs48490 

V 3018 TU(CS M@1.86Ghz/512DDR2/60GB/DVD RW/14.1"WXGA/Card Reader/Bluetooth/WiFi/IEEE/3USB2.0/Dos) Rs43490 

V 3035 TU(CD M@1.73Ghz/512DDR2/80GB/DVD RW/14.1"WXGA/Card Reader/Bluetooth/WiFi/IEEE/3USB2.0/XPH) Rs50490 

HP - PAVILION 
DV2002TU(P CS@1.86Ghz/512DDR2/80GB/DVDRW/ 14"WXGA/Card Reader/Bluetooth/WiFi/IEEE/3USB2.0/XPH) Rs50490 

DV2025TU(P D@1.73Ghz/512DDR2/100GB/DVDRW/14"WXGA/Card Reader/Bluetooth/WiFi/IEEE/Webcam/XPH) Rs55490 

DV5200TX(PD@1.73Ghz/1GBDDR2/100GB/DVDRW/15.4"WXGA/Card Reader/Bluetooth/WiFi/IEEE/3USB2.0/XPH) Rs62490 

DV8216TX(PD@1.66Ghz/1GBDDR2/2x80GB/DVDRW/15.4"WXGA/Card Reader/Bluetooth/WiFi/IEEE/3USB2.0/XPH) Rs77990 

ACER 
TM 2424(Celeron@1.6Ghz/256DDR2/40GB/Combo/14.1"WXGA/WiFi/NIC/56K/3USB2.0/Linux) Rs28499 

AS 5004(Turion64@1.8Ghz/256DDR/60GB/DVD RW/15.4"WXGA/WiFi/Bluetooth/NIC/56K/3USB2.0/Linux) Rs38499 

AS 5502(P M@1.7Ghz/ 256DDR2/ 60GB/Combo/14.1"WXGA/WiFi/NIC/56K/3USB2.0/Linux) Rs40999 

TM 4152(P M@1.73Ghz/256DDR2/60GB/Combo/15"XGA/Card Reader/Bluetooth/WiFi/IRDA/56K/4USB2.0/Linux) Rs44499 

TM 3212(P M@1.73Ghz/256DDR2/60GB/DVDRW/14.1"WXGA/Card Reader/WiFi/IRDA/56K/3USB2.0/Linux) Rs46499 

TMC202(P M@1.73Ghz/512DDR2/80GB/DVDRW/12.1"XGA/Card Reader/ Blutooth/WiFi/IRDA/56K/3USB2.0/XP Pro) Rs97499 

Ferrari4002(Turion64@1.6Ghz/512DDR/80GB/DVD RW/15.4"WXGA/WiFi/NIC/IEEE/56K/4USB2.0/XP PRO) Rs97499 

AS 1641(P M@1.6Ghz/256DDR2/60GB/DVDRW/15.4"WXGA/WiFi/NIC/56K/3USB2.0/Linux) Rs42499 

TM 3242(P D@1.66Ghz/256DDR2/60GB/Combo/14.1"WXGA/WiFi/Bluetooth/NIC/56K/3USB2.0/Linux) Rs50199 

TM 3012(P D@1.66Ghz/512DDR2/80GB SATA/DVD RW/14.1"WXGA/WiFi/Bluetooth/NIC/56K/3USB2.0/XP PRO) Rs82499 

LENOVO - Think Pad 
R 51 SERIES 
2887NQ7(P M@1.7Ghz/256DDR/40GB/Combo/15"XGA/WiFi/NIC/56K/2USB2.0/DOS) Rs44490 

2887MQ6(P M@1.7Ghz/512DDR/60GB/DVDRW/15"XGA/WiFi/NIC/56K/2USB2.0/DOS) Rs52100 

R 52 SERIES 
1860A42(P M@1.73Ghz/256DDR/40GB/Combo/15"XGA/WiFi/Bluetooth/NIC/56K/2USB2.0/XP PRO) Rs59100 

1860A33(P M@1.73Ghz/256DDR/40GB/Combo/14"WXGA/ WiFi/Bluetooth/NIC/56K/2USB2.0/XP PRO) Rs62500 

T 43 SERIES 
1871AQ1(P M@1.86Ghz/512DDR/40GB/Combo/14"WXGA/ WiFi /Bluetooth/NIC/56K/2USB2.0/XP PRO) Rs87400 

2668NQ1(P M@2.0Ghz/512DDR/80GB/DVDRW/14.1"WXGA/ WiFi/Bluetooth/NIC/56K/2USB2.0/XP PRO) Rs120000 

DESKTOP PRICE LIST UPDATED ON 11/1/2006

COMPAQ - Presario 
SR1930IL(PD@2.8GHZ/ATI RC410 CHIPSET/512DDR2/160 SATA/DVD-RW/56K/17"CRT/SPEAKERS/K.B/MOUSE) Rs31490 

SR1138IL(P4@3.06GHZ/SIS 661 FX CHIPSET/256 DDR/80GB/COMBO/1.44/56K/17"CRT/SPEAKERS/K.B/MOUSE) Rs24490


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 17, 2006)

^^^WOW awesome info..........


----------



## talkaboom (Dec 17, 2006)

Good List Abhipal but what's your source?


----------



## manisha (Dec 17, 2006)

why you donnot try the following link they are provide new price list in xls format as well as you can see the picture of hardware also.

www.computerwarehousepricelist.com


----------



## squid (Dec 17, 2006)

I want to upgrade my system to Athlon 64 3800+ (AM2). I already have two 80 GB IDE hdd and one CDRW combo on my old system. can anyone suggest me a suitable motherboard which has two IDE ports and 4 PCI slots (Two lan cards, one fax modem and TV tuner card). 

regards


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 18, 2006)

squid said:
			
		

> I want to upgrade my system to Athlon 64 3800+ (AM2). I already have two 80 GB IDE hdd and one CDRW combo on my old system. can anyone suggest me a suitable motherboard which has two IDE ports and 4 PCI slots (Two lan cards, one fax modem and TV tuner card).
> 
> regards


 
Well if u can shell out about Rs.15000-16000 then go for the Asus Crosshair mobo.....amd mobos dont get better than that.....BTW u wont need the 2 lan cards as the mobo comes with 2 intg. LAN ports....
__________
Ur system is gonna be future proof for say another 3-5years.........


----------



## squid (Dec 18, 2006)

>sabret00the
thanks for the reply. my budget is only 6000 for the motherboard. I don't need a highend one. If there is any other motherboard which suits my reqt's please suggest

regards


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 18, 2006)

squid said:
			
		

> >sabret00the
> thanks for the reply. my budget is only 6000 for the motherboard. I don't need a highend one. If there is any other motherboard which suits my reqt's please suggest
> 
> regards



ASUS M2V-TVM  Rs3200
ASUS M2N-MX  Rs4100
GIGABYTE RS482  Rs4000
MSI K9NGM2  Rs4200
ASUS  M2NPV-MX  Rs4300

I think these mobos fall well into your budget


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks For The Prices


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 18, 2006)

daily upto date price

*mahavir.co.in 
their shop is in 
*MAHAVIR ELECTRONICS*​ 10/A Yamuna Bldg., Ground Floor, Opp. Police Stn.,Topiwala Lane, Lamington Road, Mumbai-400007.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 20, 2006)

__________


			
				Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> daily upto date price
> 
> *mahavir.co.in
> their shop is in
> *MAHAVIR ELECTRONICS*​ 10/A Yamuna Bldg., Ground Floor, Opp. Police Stn.,Topiwala Lane, Lamington Road, Mumbai-400007.


is this price correct??
TRANSEND 1 GB DDR 1 4150


----------



## sanjuz (Dec 20, 2006)

*Buying New Pc*

hi guys i m lokking for new desktop pc... the configure are below..




P 4 3.0 Ghz Intel with mother board 9000/-
512 DDR RAM Hynix 2800/-
Pinacel Internal TV Tuner card 2600/-
1 GB Jet Flash Pen drive 1000/-
Creative speakers 450/-
17" HP monitor 2nd hand 2600/-
Logitec Key board & mouse 450/-
80 GB SATA II Hard disk 2400/-
SONY Combo drive 1450/-
Dual Fan ATX abinet 1000/-

Total 23 750/-

Getting discount of 2800/-

Means the total of PC will be 20950 /- 

so tell is it cheap or great deal... with warranty... and from well know person almost famous in city....

and please tell me about TV Tuner card there are two options 
1. Pixel view @ 1700 /-
2. Pinacel @ 2600 /-

all are saying to prefer pinacel.... if u guys have any idea plz... tell which one is best with price... i

Dual core 1.8 or P 4 3.0 Ghz
which one is best...pleas tell me with price of Dual core...
dealer was recommend me for AMD 64 bit with asus mother board @ 8000 /-


give me some more tips before buying or what i ve to buy... please please reply///


i ve already SONY Hi Fi 3500 WATTS PMPO amd i looking to connect with my pc... or should try new speakers.... 5.1 tell what i do ... new speakers 5.1 or connect with SONY Hi Fi....

even tell me which speaker best with price....



Regards,
Sanjuz..


----------



## drvarunmehta (Dec 20, 2006)

P4 3 GHz is totally outdated
512 MB RAM is too less
450 bucks speakers are really going to suck
Get a DVD writer. It only costs 500 bucks more than a combo drive.

Ditch the P4 and get an AMD 64 bit proccy atleast. Get 1 GB RAM if you can afford it.
You need to post more details about the mobo that your dealer is offering you.


----------



## sanjuz (Dec 21, 2006)

kenshin1988 said:
			
		

> Also get 160GB Hdd by adding another 500 bucks


 
ok than please refer me...

which processor if AMD than tell me in details with rate i dont have any idea for AMD please give full details with speed....

than which mother board .... with rates... 

both things have to be in budget less than 10 000/-

what is the rate of 160 GB HDD and which brand...

512 MB RAM is enough for now after two months i'll upgrade with one another 512 MB RAM....

SONY DVD Writer 2250 /-

Speakers are not mandatory... i ve SONY Hi Fi...3500 WATTS


just give me full details with in a budget... for processor and mother board,,,, 

Regards,,


----------



## wolvrine (Dec 21, 2006)

hey guys can any one help me?? i m stuck and have two questions for u all

I have 4 year old system and i m quite fed  up with it so nw i have two options  either upgrade it or get  a new one so
1 if i upgrade it i don'ty want to change the mobo so i go for only a new processor and  a graphic card which i don't have 
my system spec are 
AMD Athlon Xp 1800+
MSI dual chipset board (i forgot the exact spec of mobo but t has oboard s3 prosavage graphic adapter

and remaining is normal
40 gb hard disk (pata ofcourse) 
a CDwriter and
a dvd rom 
now kindly tell me that for which processor should i go for....

and my DVD rom has gone bad local vendor says it's lens is weak and hence it can't read dvd's. Can it be true??

2. And second is to buy a new Cpu  as a whole
so  i m thinking of getting a 
Intel core2 duo(e6400/e6300)
but i am not able to decide on Mobo chipset i have 965 and 946 , ati raedon xpress 300 and nforce 680i sli chipsets but i m not able to decide which one kindly help me guys if u have any other chipset your suggestions are truly and warmly welcomed
my budget is 16k
also will onboard solutions can do for time being or i should purchase a new graphic card if so kindly guide me on the same too
prices of nehru place delhi are most welcomed as delhi is near to my place 
kindly do it urgently as i need to buy it by MONDAY


----------



## sanjuz (Dec 22, 2006)

*Pls Tell Me the rates !!*





*DESKTOP COMPUTER*



 Guys i m from surat and looking to buy new PC the requirements are below plz reply me the rates of following items... or is any thing else i need to add ???? the PC is for just normal use at home....... if any one knows the rate from Surat (Gujarat) that will be better option for me.. ya the using of TV tuner is mandatory & for capturing the video + Pinacle is better na for good quality picture capturing & instead of speakers i think i ll connect my Sony Hi fi,,, or should i go for 5.1 Channel plz guys reply me... 

*Configuration:*



*CPU Intel Pentium Dual Core*

820 (2MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB 90nm)   :                      
2.8 Ghz (LGA 775) /800/1X2/820                                                                 


*Mother Board*

INTEL D102GGC2 (Radeon)                                               :                       

*HDD*

Seagate 160 GB SATA                                                    :                       


*RAM*

512 MB DDR2 533                                       :                       

*Optical DVD WRITER *

16 X SONY                                                                    :                       


*Flash Drive*

Transcend Jet Flash 1 GB PEN DRIVE                               :                       


*CABINET*

ODYSSEY Black/White                                                      :                       


*TV TUNER CARD*

PINNACLE FM                                                             :                       


*Mouse                                                                                                    *

*Logitech Optical USB                                                     :                                                                                      *

*Multimedia Key Board                                                        :                       *

Logitech Multimedia PS2


*Monitor                                                                        :                       *

HP / SAMSUNG 17 “ 2nd Hand


*UPS                                                                             :*


*Power Chords                                                              :*

*Audio Output Cable                                                   :*



*PLs reply..*



*Regards,*



*sanjuz*


----------



## wolvrine (Dec 23, 2006)

hey guys no one to help me here???
kindly come forward and help me please!!


----------



## harpoon (Dec 25, 2006)

Wolverine,I have the similar issue.No need to splash money on a new PC.Just invest in another RAM stick & graphics card.


----------



## Omsck (Dec 27, 2006)

hi evryone
can u plz tell me the prices of these componets in mumbai?? the prices given by my dealer r also given, but can any shop in mumbai give better prices ??

athlon x2 3600+ & asus m2npv-mx == 12200
160 gb sata == 3350
512mb ddr2 533== 2950, 667 mhz wud be 400-500 more;
dvd writer ==1975
cabint+ psu==1200
ups==2200
total is around 24500, mi budget is 25000

suppose i keep the mobo same nd get an athlon 64 3000+, to save some more get a 80 gb sata nd 512 mb only .....out of the balance, can i get a gfx card which can play carbon at 800x600, with eye candy, i dont want extremely high frame rate also..............
so whats ur opinion????


----------



## drvarunmehta (Dec 27, 2006)

These are the correct prices according to me. The rest of the prices you have given seem accurate.

Athlon64 3000+ AM2 3.6k
or
Athlon64X2 3600+ 6k
MSI K9NGM2 4.4k (this mobo is better and cheaper than the Asus)
160 GB SATA 2.9k

If you buy the 3000+, it leaves you with a little over 5000 to buy a graphics card. You can get a 7300 or X1600 series card within that amount.


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Pls Tell Me the rates !!*



			
				sanjuz said:
			
		

> *DESKTOP COMPUTER*
> Guys i m from surat and looking to buy new PC the requirements are below plz reply me the rates of following items... or is any thing else i need to add ???? the PC is for just normal use at home....... if any one knows the rate from Surat (Gujarat) that will be better option for me.. ya the using of TV tuner is mandatory & for capturing the video + Pinacle is better na for good quality picture capturing & instead of speakers i think i ll connect my Sony Hi fi,,, or should i go for 5.1 Channel plz guys reply me...
> *Configuration:*
> *CPU Intel Pentium Dual Core*
> ...


TV Tuner - go for Compro Video Mate Gold plus . Will post the price n review specs 2moro . But it has better performance n more features than Pinnacle . 
It won d best tuner in CHIP mags shootout n is both 
BEST PERFORMANCE + BEST VALUE winner . Do consider this !


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 27, 2006)

hello ,

does anybody know the latest price of Logitech Z5300 THX 5.1 speaker system?? preferably in hyderabad .


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Is there any GIGABYTE *GV-K8N51PVMT-9* user in the house?
If yes whats the performance & the current price?


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 28, 2006)

anyone using Asus Crossfire MOBO


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 28, 2006)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> anyone using Asus Crossfire MOBO



 yes asus p5w dh deluxe


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok any *ASUS A8N-VM* user?


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 30, 2006)

*Price Update @ December; Check it out.*
INTEL PROCESSORS:-
*CELERON*
326 (256K L2 cache 2.53GHz 533MHz FSB 90nm) Rs1700
331 (256K L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB 90nm) Rs1800
336 (256K L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB 90nm) Rs2100
341 (256K L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB 90nm) Rs2300

*PENTIUM 4*
506 (1MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB 90nm) Rs3600
511 (1MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB 90nm) Rs3700
524 (1MB L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB 90nm) Rs3800
531 (1MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm) Rs4100
541 (1MB L2 cache 3.2Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm) Rs4300

*PENTIUM DUAL CORE*
805 (2MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 800MHz FSB 90nm) Rs4300
820 (2MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB 90nm) Rs4400
915 (4MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm) Rs5400
925 (4MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm) Rs6200
945 (4MB L2 cache 3.4Ghz 800MHz FSB 65nm) Rs7500


*CORE 2 DUO*
E6300 (2MB L2 cache 1.87Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm) Rs8300
E6400 (2MB L2 cache 2.13Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm) Rs10400
E6600 (4MB L2 cache 2.40Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm) Rs14500
E6700 (4MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm) Rs23800
E6700 (4MB L2 cache 2.93Ghz 1066MHz FSB 65nm) Rs49000

MOTHERBOARDS PRICE LIST

MOTHERBOARDS FOR INTEL CPU (LGA 775)

INTEL 865 GSA Rs3000
ASUS P5GPL Rs3000
INTEL D101GGC Rs3500
ASUS P5RD1-VM Rs2900
GIGABYTE 915 Rs3100
GIGABYTE 865 GV Rs2500
ASROCK 865 GV Rs2100
GIGABYTE 865 GMV Rs2500
INTEL 915 GAVL Rs4500

MOTHERBOARDS FOR INTEL CPU (LGA 775) DDR2

INTEL D102GGC2 Rs4000
INTEL 945 GNTL Rs5800
INTEL 945 GNTLR Rs6200
ASUS P5GDCV DLX Rs7000
ASUS P5RD2 VM Rs3100
D-LINK 915 Rs4100

MOTHERBOARDS FOR INTEL CORE 2 DUO CPU

GIGABYTE GA-945-MRZ Rs3700
INTEL D946 Rs4600
ASUS P5LD2-VM SE Rs4100
GIGABYTE GA-945GM-S2 Rs4900
INTEL D965RY Rs6600
ASUS P5B Rs9000
ASUS P5B DLX Rs11500
GIGABYTE GA-965P-DS3 Rs9000
GIGABYTE GA-965P-DQ6 Rs12000
ASUS P5WDH DLX Rs12600
INTEL 975 XBX Rs15800

HARD DISK DRIVES (SGT\SAMSUNG) PRICE LIST

80 GB (7200 RPM) Rs1950
120 GB (7200 RPM) Rs2450
160 GB (7200 RPM) Rs2700
200 GB (7200 RPM) Rs3300
250 GB (7200 RPM) Rs3600
300 GB (7200 RPM) Rs4400
320 GB (7200 RPM) Rs4600

80 GB SATA Rs2100
120 GB SATA Rs2600
160 GB SATA Rs2800
200 GB SATA Rs3300
250 GB SATA Rs3700


300 GB SATA Rs4400
320 GB SATA Rs4800

RAM PRICE LIST

DDR 400:-
TRANSCEND 256 MB Rs1550
TRANSCEND 512 MB Rs2700
TRANSCEND 1 GB Rs5500
HYNIX 256 MB Rs1700
HYNIX 512 MB Rs2900
HYNIX 1 GB Rs5800
KINGSTON 256 MB Rs1600
KINGSTON 512 MB Rs2800
KINGSTON 1 GB Rs5600

DDR2 533:-
KINGSTON 256 MB Rs1700
KINGSTON 512 MB Rs3000
KINGSTON 1 GB Rs5800

GRAPHIC CARDS PRICE LIST

PCI EXPRESS:
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6200TC Rs2100
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7300 GS DDR3 Rs3000
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 DDR2 Rs3800
256 MB ATI RADEON X-700 Rs4900
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7300 GT DDR3 Rs4700
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7600 GS DDR3 Rs5800
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 GT DDR3 Rs6000
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7600 GT DDR3 Rs9000
256 MB NVIDIA GF 7900 GS DDR3 Rs14500

AGP:
128 MB NVIDIA GF MX 4000 Rs1700
128 MB NVIDIA GF FX 5200 Rs1900
128 MB NVIDIA ATI RADEON 9200SE Rs2100
128 MB NVIDIA GF 6200 Rs2600
256 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 DDR2 Rs4500
128 MB NVIDIA GF 6600 GT DDR3 Rs6600

MONITERS PRICE LIST

SAMSUNG 15" 591S Rs3700
SAMSUNG 17" 793S Rs4500
SAMSUNG 17" FLAT 798MB Rs5700
LG 15" 500G Rs3700
LG 17" 700E Rs4500
LG 17" FLAT E700SH Rs5800
PHILIPS 15" 105 Rs3600
PHILIPS 17" 107 Rs4300
PHILIPS 17" FLAT 107 Rs5400
VIEWSONIC 17" FLAT Rs5900

LCD/TFT

L.G. 15" Rs8200
L.G. 17" Rs10600
L.G. 19" Rs14000
SAMSUNG 15" 540N Rs8300
SAMSUNG 17" 740N Rs10400
SAMSUNG 19'' 940BW Rs14500
BENQ 19'' BW Rs13800
PHILIPS 15" Rs8100
PHILIPS 17" Rs9800
PHILIPS 19" Rs13700
VIEWSONIC 15" Rs8400
VIEWSONIC 17" Rs9800
VIEWSONIC 19" Rs14200
SONY 15" Rs9000
SONY 17" H8-75A Rs12000
SONY 19" H8-95 Rs17500
ACER 15" Rs8000
ACER 17" Rs9500
ACER 19" Rs13400
HP 17" Rs12600

OPTICAL DEVICE PRICE LIST

CD WRITERS
52x SONY Rs960
52x SAMSUNG Rs900
52x LG Rs880
52x LITEON Rs960

DVD/ROM - DRIVES
16 X SAMSUNG Rs930
16 X SONY Rs945
16 X LG Rs920
16 X LITEON Rs920

CD WRITER COMBO
SONY Rs1150
LG Rs1100

LITEON Rs1150
SAMSUNG Rs1100

DVD WRITERS
16 X SAMSUNG Rs1890
16 X SONY Rs1900
16 X SONY DRV820A Rs2150
16 X LG Rs1850
16 X LITEON Rs1950
16 X LITEON LIGHTSCRIBE Rs3200

PEN DRIVES PRICE LIST
128 MB PEN DRIVE Rs450
256 MB PEN DRIVE Rs610
512 MB PEN DRIVE Rs690
1 GB PEN DRIVE Rs1100
2 GB PEN DRIVE Rs1950
4 GB PEN DRIVE Rs3950

SPEAKERS PRICE LIST

CREATIVE SPEAKERS
CREATIVE SBS-240 Rs400
CREATIVE SBS 370 Rs1100
CREATIVE SBS VIVIO 60 Rs1800
CREATIVE SBS 5.1 560 Rs2200
CREATIVE INSPIRE 2.1 Rs1800
CREATIVE INSPIRE 4.1 Rs2400
CREATIVE INSPIRE 5.1 Rs3800
CREATIVE INSPIRE 6.1 Rs5100
CREATIVE INSPIRE 7.1 Rs6700
CREATIVE TRIGUE 2.1 3400E Rs4000

ALTECH LANCING SPEAKERS
AVS-120I Rs400
AVS-121I Rs1100
AVS 500B Rs2500
VL-251 5.1 Rs4000
ATP3 2.1 Rs2600
VS-3151 Rs5800
ALTECH MS-5021 Rs8200
AVS IN MOTION Rs7900
AVS XT1 NOTEBOOK Rs4300

JBL SPEAKERS
JBL DUET Rs2200
JBL CREATRE II (2.1) Rs4400
JBL ONSTAGE (I-POD) Rs5000
JBL ENCOUNTER (2.1) Rs7600

FRONTECH SPEAKERS
340 W FRONTECH Rs220
460 W FRONTECH Rs310
880 W FRONTECH Rs400
FRONTECH 2.1 + FM Rs900
FRONTECH 4.1 + FM Rs1300

SOUND CARDS PRICE LIST
CREATIVE 5.1 Rs1100
CREATIVE 4ZS Rs4600
CREATIVE AUDYGY NX Rs6400
CREATIVE DECODER Rs8200

GAMING DEVICE PRICE LIST

MERCURY GAMEPAD Rs650
FRONTECH JOYSICK JOSH Rs800
FRONTECH ADVENTURE WHEEL Rs1200
FRONTECH VOYAGER WHEEL Rs1450
LOGITECH FORCE FEEL BACK WHEEL Rs3100

MODEMS PRICE LIST

56K INTERNAL Rs250
D-LINK 56K INTERNAL Rs420
USB MODEM Rs1100
D-LINK 56K EXT Rs1400
DSL MODEM D-LINK Rs1500
D-LINK WIRELESS USB ETHERNET Rs2300

CABINET PRICE LIST

FRONTECH P4 ACE 1100
I-BALL 540 Rs1500
I-BALL TOWER Rs1500
I-BALL CROWN Rs1600
I-BALL 441 Black/White Rs1625
I-BALL GRABIT Rs1650
I-BALL BENZ Rs1875
I-BALL WORK HORSE Rs2300
NOVATECH Black/White Rs1700


ODYSSEY Black/White Rs1050

TV TUNER/FM CARDS PRICE LIST

TV TUNER Rs980
TV TUNER FM Rs1050
TV TUNER EXT Rs990
PIXEL VIEW Rs1600
PIXEL VIEW FM Rs1600
PINNACLE FM Rs2300
TV TUNER TECH-COM FOR TFT Rs2000
TV TUNER USB Rs1800

UPS PRICE LIST

MICROTECH 600VA Rs1800
MICROTECH 800VA Rs2300
MICROTECH 1KVA Rs2900
WIPRO 500VA Rs1600
WIPRO 600VA Rs2000
APC500VA Rs1995
APC650VA Rs2700
APC800VA Rs4700
APC1KVA Rs6800
APC1.5KVA Rs9500
FRONTECH 600 VA Rs1600

LAPTOPS PRICE LIST
COMPAQ - PRESARIO
V 5201 TU(Celeron@1.46Ghz/256DDR2/40GB/Combo/15.4"WXGA/Wi Fi/2USB2.0/DOS) Rs29490

V 5202 TU(Celeron@1.46Ghz/512DDR2/60GB/DVD RW/15.4"WXGA/Wi Fi/2USB2.0/DOS) Rs33490

V 3029 AU(Turion64X2@1.6GHz/512DDR2/80GB/DVD RW/14.1WXGA/WiFi/Card Reader/Bluetooth/IEEE/DOS) Rs40490

V 3029 AU(Turion64X2@1.6GHz/1GBDDR2/100GB/DVD RW/14.1WXGA/WiFi/Card Reader/Bluetooth/IEEE/XPH) Rs48490

V 3018 TU(CS M@1.86Ghz/512DDR2/60GB/DVD RW/14.1"WXGA/Card Reader/Bluetooth/WiFi/IEEE/3USB2.0/Dos) Rs43490

V 3035 TU(CD M@1.73Ghz/512DDR2/80GB/DVD RW/14.1"WXGA/Card Reader/Bluetooth/WiFi/IEEE/3USB2.0/XPH) Rs50490

HP - PAVILION
DV2002TU(P CS@1.86Ghz/512DDR2/80GB/DVDRW/ 14"WXGA/Card Reader/Bluetooth/WiFi/IEEE/3USB2.0/XPH) Rs50490

DV2025TU(P D@1.73Ghz/512DDR2/100GB/DVDRW/14"WXGA/Card Reader/Bluetooth/WiFi/IEEE/Webcam/XPH) Rs55490

DV5200TX(PD@1.73Ghz/1GBDDR2/100GB/DVDRW/15.4"WXGA/Card Reader/Bluetooth/WiFi/IEEE/3USB2.0/XPH) Rs62490

DV8216TX(PD@1.66Ghz/1GBDDR2/2x80GB/DVDRW/15.4"WXGA/Card Reader/Bluetooth/WiFi/IEEE/3USB2.0/XPH) Rs77990

CER
TM 2424 Celeron@1.6Ghz/256DDR2/40GB/Combo/14.1"WXGA/WiFi/NIC/56K/3USB2.0/Linux) Rs28499

AS 5004(Turion64@1.8Ghz/256DDR/60GB/DVD RW/15.4"WXGA/WiFi/Bluetooth/NIC/56K/3USB2.0/Linux) Rs38499

AS 5502(P M@1.7Ghz/ 256DDR2/ 60GB/Combo/14.1"WXGA/WiFi/NIC/56K/3USB2.0/Linux) Rs40999

TM 4152(P M@1.73Ghz/256DDR2/60GB/Combo/15"XGA/Card Reader/Bluetooth/WiFi/IRDA/56K/4USB2.0/Linux) Rs44499


TM 3212(P M@1.73Ghz/256DDR2/60GB/DVDRW/14.1"WXGA/Card Reader/WiFi/IRDA/56K/3USB2.0/Linux) Rs46499

TMC202(P M@1.73Ghz/512DDR2/80GB/DVDRW/12.1"XGA/Card Reader/ Blutooth/WiFi/IRDA/56K/3USB2.0/XP Pro) Rs97499

Ferrari4002(Turion64@1.6Ghz/512DDR/80GB/DVD RW/15.4"WXGA/WiFi/NIC/IEEE/56K/4USB2.0/XP PRO) Rs97499

AS 1641(P M@1.6Ghz/256DDR2/60GB/DVDRW/15.4"WXGA/WiFi/NIC/56K/3USB2.0/Linux) Rs42499

TM 3242(P D@1.66Ghz/256DDR2/60GB/Combo/14.1"WXGA/WiFi/Bluetooth/NIC/56K/3USB2.0/Linux) Rs50199

TM 3012(P D@1.66Ghz/512DDR2/80GB SATA/DVD RW/14.1"WXGA/WiFi/Bluetooth/NIC/56K/3USB2.0/XP PRO) Rs82499

LENOVO - Think Pad
R 51 SERIES
2887NQ7(P M@1.7Ghz/256DDR/40GB/Combo/15"XGA/WiFi/NIC/56K/2USB2.0/DOS) Rs44490

2887MQ6(P M@1.7Ghz/512DDR/60GB/DVDRW/15"XGA/WiFi/NIC/56K/2USB2.0/DOS) Rs52100

R 52 SERIES
1860A42(P M@1.73Ghz/256DDR/40GB/Combo/15"XGA/WiFi/Bluetooth/NIC/56K/2USB2.0/XP PRO) Rs59100

1860A33(P M@1.73Ghz/256DDR/40GB/Combo/14"WXGA/ WiFi/Bluetooth/NIC/56K/2USB2.0/XP PRO) Rs62500

T 43 SERIES
1871AQ1(P M@1.86Ghz/512DDR/40GB/Combo/14"WXGA/ WiFi /Bluetooth/NIC/56K/2USB2.0/XP PRO) Rs87400

2668NQ1(P M@2.0Ghz/512DDR/80GB/DVDRW/14.1"WXGA/ WiFi/Bluetooth/NIC/56K/2USB2.0/XP PRO) Rs120000
lite



COMPAQ - Presario
SR1930IL(PD@2.8GHZ/ATI RC410 CHIPSET/512DDR2/160 SATA/DVD-RW/56K/17"CRT/SPEAKERS/K.B/MOUSE) Rs31490

SR1138IL(P4@3.06GHZ/SIS 661 FX CHIPSET/256 DDR/80GB/COMBO/1.44/56K/17"CRT/SPEAKERS/K.B/MOUSE) Rs24490





NOTE:All prices are in Jaipur


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 30, 2006)

good informative one.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 30, 2006)

nicely done!!!


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 30, 2006)

thanx


----------



## kuni5_hem (Dec 30, 2006)

yay...
i was lukin 4 such a list..
thanx mate


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 30, 2006)

thnx a lot for the info...very comprehensive


----------



## joelf15 (Dec 30, 2006)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> anyone using Asus Crossfire MOBO



i want the same how do u get it here or where do u get it


----------



## subratabera (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanx for the list gary.....


----------



## amigoatul (Dec 31, 2006)

Kewl!Gr8 info Gary...Thanks


----------



## joelf15 (Jan 1, 2007)

some one update the latest NEWYEAR prices for the hardware in mumbai ..pls!!!

Happy Newyears guys!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 1, 2007)

thanks for info


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 2, 2007)

*Any ideas on the prices WinFast PX7900 GS TDH?*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 2, 2007)

hey *sabret00the * I Want To Connect My Nokia 9500 To My Computer By Using Using Wi-fi There Is Option In My Mob (asus P5w Dh Deluxe Wi-fi ).i Can Connect My Wi-fi To My Computer But I Cannot Use Any Function Of My Phone I Cannot Transfer Any Thing Or Cannot Access.any Tell Me How To Use And Manage The Setting (give Me Screen Shot If Availableor tell me step by step)


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 2, 2007)

Any price list from NEW DELHI???


----------



## volmetius (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi ppl!!!
do anybdy have pricing for asus crosshair 590SlLi motherboard??


----------



## Reena (Jan 4, 2007)

I am planning to buy a intel Core 2 duo E6600 based system..pls can anyone suggest good mobo...intel original if possible..and which one the pc vendor suggested 946GZ but is'nt it old...or is it good or is some later model are better pls do suggest..

Also I was planning to get 250GB Hdd but he says that larger the capacity slower wud be the pc so..its better to get 160GB HDD he says and he suggested sata 7200 rpm seagate 160GB is it k?

TFT LG or Samsung is better 17 or 19" or wide screen?...any particular model?

Which Graphic card shd i go for..7600 gs, 6600 gt or 7600 gt but it is 9000k as i read here on this forum so if all games can be played with lower other 2 cards i wud rather choose frm there...

DVD RW combo...LG or benq is better coz he has suggested this two..

Also if possible along with suggestion if anyone can quote the price too..

Thanks pls reply fast i need to take decision today or else it will get delayed..


----------



## janitha (Jan 4, 2007)

You are hasty to take a decision today itself but without quoting your budget, how could somebody make suggestions?


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 4, 2007)

@Reena
Hard to suggest anything without a budget, but as far as motherboard is concerned, I'd suggest you get a p965 chipset board, some excellent boards are available ASUS P5B will be around 8-8.5 k and is a great board, same for Gigabye Ga-P965-DS3, great board same price. I myself will be getting Gigabye sometime soon.

Larger HDD's are infact faster because of platter density. if you need very high performace you can get two 250Gb HDD's and put in raid setup.


Wide screen TFT are cheaper than normal ones, but i don't personally prefer them, It's a matter of personal choice.

7600GT is a great card for it's value, so is 7600GS, no point in getting a 6600GT now. If you are going to use the comp for 3D and stuff that you had mentioned me earlier(back then), 7600GS will do, but I'd suggest 7600GT for it's value.

And I'd not suggest an LG drive evre, get a Benq, I've had terrible experiences with LG


----------



## Reena (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks @ kniwor

Hey what bout intel original mobo's? 

also bout hdd wht i said is..he said dont go for 250 gb  but go for 160 gb coz 250 would be slower thn 160 ..thats what i meant..

Good sound card around 6k lil + or - is k.

Thanks


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 4, 2007)

intel original m/b are equally good however be care ful of the after sales service,

for hdd answer was clear in previous post,

dont bother what the vendor has to say, always contact experts in field not just sellers,

the key points,
budget
purpose,
balance between fsb speeds of cpu,ram,and m/b,
future upgrades,
next complete new purchase,

and dont ever take decision in haste as its our hard earned money.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 5, 2007)

U r config says budget would be 35-40K for rig.If u r planning to buy graphics card then u should buy nVidia or Ati chipset based motherboard.For LCD u should consider ur budget,i mean 17" also available for 8-13K & 19" goes onwards.


----------



## #\Cruel Intentions/# (Jan 5, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> SPEAKERS PRICE LIST
> 
> CREATIVE SPEAKERS
> CREATIVE SBS-240 Rs400
> ...


I just picked up a Creative Inspire 2.1 for 1300/- Though I got it from Chandigarh... Still isn't a difference of like Rs 500/- a lot?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 5, 2007)

I never posted speakers price list, correct it mister.


----------



## scamper (Jan 8, 2007)

Who is a good stockist of Zebronic cabinets in Lamington road ?


----------



## abhipal (Jan 9, 2007)

Can anybody tell the price of
Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard(Wireless), G7 Laser Cordless Mouse, G5 Laser Mouse, MX518


----------



## rohus24 (Jan 9, 2007)

ne1 plz tell me the price of 256 and 512 transcend ddr2 ram in mumbai


----------



## rohus24 (Jan 9, 2007)

ne1 plz tell me the price of 256 and 512 transcend ddr2 ram in mumbai


----------



## paul_007 (Jan 9, 2007)

please tell me which is the best TFT/LCD monitor in the budget 10-11K

it shud have support for max. resolutions in its class, good response time


----------



## samrulez (Jan 10, 2007)

Samsung 740N-1280*1024-8ms response time..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 12, 2007)

Can anyone Please tell me the current price of  LiteON SHM-165P6S DVD Writer.
please reply soon...


----------



## freakbdry (Jan 14, 2007)

*Striker xtreme*

dz amazin board cost aroun 410 us $ 
but cn ne 1 f yo help me in knowin tz price in india preferably chennai


----------



## abhipal (Jan 14, 2007)

How much watt SMPS will I require for :
Intel core 2 duo
Intel motherboard (D965G RY)
7900gt or 7950gt or 1950xt or 1950pro graphic card
2x 1Gb DDR2 667MHz RAM


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 14, 2007)

minimum 500 watt or take above


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 15, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Can anyone Please tell me the current price of  LiteON SHM-165P6S DVD Writer.
> please reply soon...


check this post for all the prices.

*NOTE ALL the prices are in jaipur*


----------



## samrulez (Jan 15, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> minimum 500 watt or take above



Powersafe 400~450watts....


----------



## amit2005 (Jan 15, 2007)

hey man cud any one tell what is the cost of STRIKER EXTREME mobo from ASUS


----------



## abhipal (Jan 15, 2007)

Please tell me the price of : 

1.Pracessor : E6600
2.MotherBoard : Intel D965G RY  OR  Asus P5WDH Deluxe Wifi  OR  ASUS P5B DLX
3.RAM : 1Gb DDR2 667Mhz  x2
4.Graphics card : 7950GT

Price list from Nagpur is preferable.
__________
Please tell me the price of : 

1.Pracessor : E6600
2.MotherBoard : Intel D965G RY  OR  Asus P5WDH Deluxe Wifi  OR  ASUS P5B DLX (HELP NEEDED to buy motherboard. Which one)
3.RAM : 1Gb DDR2 667Mhz  x2
4.Graphics card : 7950GT

Price list from Nagpur is preferable.
My budget is 55000/-


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 15, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> check this post for all the prices.
> 
> *NOTE ALL the prices are in jaipur*


Thanx Gary4Gar.
Repped u.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 15, 2007)

abhipal said:
			
		

> Please tell me the price of :
> 
> 1.Pracessor : E6600
> 2.MotherBoard : Intel D965G RY  OR  Asus P5WDH Deluxe Wifi  OR  ASUS P5B DLX
> ...




ASUS P5W DH DELUXE WIFI=12500 OR 13000
KINGSTON 1 GB RAM 667 MHZ (HYNIX CHIP)=6800
E6600=13500


----------



## sanjuz (Jan 15, 2007)

*Speakers*

@ Experts..


HI... guys please suggest me.. i ve a sony Hi fi.... and i want to buy Creative Inspire 5.1 Channel... speakers... 

I want to connect both system Sony Hi fi as well as Creative Inspire 5.1 

but in mother baord there are only one way to connect so tell how can i use both sytems speakers together....

is tehr any external adapter or converter which create options for various speakers,,,

Please....3


Please reply...


and what are price for Creative Inspire 5.1 

and which 5.1 is best in average price range....

Regards,


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 15, 2007)

CREATIVE INSPIRE 4.1-- Rs2400 
*CREATIVE INSPIRE 5.1-- Rs3800 *
CREATIVE INSPIRE 6.1 --Rs5100 
CREATIVE INSPIRE 7.1 --Rs6700


----------



## hash!! (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Speakers*



			
				sanjuz said:
			
		

> @ Experts..
> HI... guys please suggest me.. i ve a sony Hi fi.... and i want to buy Creative Inspire 5.1 Channel... speakers...
> I want to connect both system Sony Hi fi as well as Creative Inspire 5.1
> but in mother baord there are only one way to connect so tell how can i use both sytems speakers together....
> ...


 
1.u got the price^^... but try logitech or philips speakers... the inspire series from creative aint that cool... i know that from personal experience...
2. theres 2-3 ways to hook multiple outputs... if ur onboard audio doesnt support 5.1 sound, get a cheap soundcard that does... u could get a creative SBLive! for around 1000-1500, or even an audigy basic... but that'l help u connect either ur 5.1 or your hi-fi at a time. so the next option, is to get a stereo splitter... looks sumthn like this:
*www.cablesforless.com/ProductImages/items/AUD-3000.jpg
the third option would be to get a usb soundcard... creative soundcards are available in boxes that can be hooked up to the usb port... that way, u can switch audio output or even go with a stereo splitter...
thats about it i guess... hope this helps...


----------



## freakbdry (Jan 16, 2007)

*hey guyz striker xtreme*

guyz plz lemme kno d prices f assus striker xtreme m/b
and also post tz draw bkz


----------



## abhipal (Jan 16, 2007)

What is the price of Intel E6600 and Intel D965RY motherboard


----------



## prasad.bangalore (Jan 16, 2007)

*Is My Desktop A Value For Money ?*


Hi all !

I bought my dream computer in Bangalore for a total price of Rs.58300. The following is the hardware configuration that I have got.

Could someone take a look and tell me if my desktop is a value for money or if I have been cheated by my dealer with extra cost ?

If you could mention a true price for each of these components, that would be very much appreciated.

You are most welcome to email me.​Intel D 965 Original Motherboard 
1 GB DDR-2 RAM [Transit]
160 GB SATA HDD 
Sony DVD Writer 
P4 ATX Cabinet with 450W SMPS 
Logitech MM Keyboard with Optical Mouse 
Creative Soundblaster Card 
APC 650 VA UPS 
XFX PCI Express 256 MB Display Card 
NVidia Geoforce 6600 Grafics Card 
19" Samsung TFT Monitor 
APC Surge Protector 
Headphone with Mic 
Web Camera


----------



## Sasi Kumar (Jan 16, 2007)

Hai guys can any one quote the price for Asus croshair board in india and the price of AMD X2 3800+ processor.

Thanks guys....


----------



## janitha (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Is My Desktop A Value For Money ?*



			
				prasad.bangalore said:
			
		

> Hi all !
> 
> I bought my dream computer in Bangalore for a total price of Rs.58300. The following is the hardware configuration that I have got.
> 
> ...



First let us know whether your dream computer is working.
From the list, it seems the vendor didn't add a processor!


----------



## sanjuz (Jan 17, 2007)

@ Experts..


Guys.. please refer me....  Sound card in Budget range for 5.1 channel with price..... and brand serial code


Regards,


----------



## spynic (Jan 19, 2007)

antec true power 2.0 (480W)
price in mumbai?


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 19, 2007)

spynic said:
			
		

> antec true power 2.0 (480W)
> price in mumbai?



OEM pack @5200rs lamigton mumbai.......

----------------------
you can consider buying crosair hw620w @7800rs 
or crosair hw520w @6800rs 
delivered  at your doorstep with   5 Years warranty to boot.......
peace
raj


----------



## spynic (Jan 19, 2007)

does it hav ne warranty?


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 20, 2007)

spynic said:
			
		

> does it hav ne warranty?



?????
couldn't get that man "ne warranty"

AFAIK Antec will have about 3 Years warranty and Crosair are new in market with 5 years warranty.........
alternatively if you donot have to do anything very heavy try Antec SmartPower Basic BP-500 @3800rs or SP 2.0 500 @4800rs ...............

and try to find out at atleast 5 or 6 shops at lamigton ........ask for prices for cash deals ........ They may quote less than this...........

Peace
Raj


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 20, 2007)

Guys there is nothing like CROSAIR...its CORSAIR...check the spelling.


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 20, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Guys there is nothing like CROSAIR...its CORSAIR...check the spelling.



OMG it is my old english school again.......

i apologize if i have caused any misunderstanding ..............

Three Cheers for You GUY................
Corrected my spelling.................

You ARE RIGHT and truly deeply endebited to you for that...........

tell me if i can do anything for ya.............


tahnsk and rgeadrs
peace
raj


----------



## spynic (Jan 20, 2007)

saurav29 said:
			
		

> ?????
> couldn't get that man "ne warranty"
> 
> AFAIK Antec will have about 3 Years warranty and Crosair are new in market with 5 years warranty.........
> ...


ne=any  

btw i know bout tht basic edition... but im kinda into moddin.. so req a lil high end.. thanx for the info m8!
__________
n how much does corsair cost?


----------



## primitive_trash (Jan 20, 2007)

i wanted to buy an external casing for my dvd writer so i can use it with my laptop...how much does it cost...i live in delhi


----------



## monkey (Jan 20, 2007)

spynic said:
			
		

> ne=any
> 
> btw i know bout tht basic edition... but im kinda into moddin.. so req a lil high end.. thanx for the info m8!
> __________
> n how much does corsair cost?



Corsair 620W PSU is retailing for 8,200/- + tax (or Rs.7,790/- + tax when paying thru cash/cheque/DD) on www.yantraonline.in


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 20, 2007)

saurav29 said:
			
		

> OMG it is my old english school again.......
> 
> i apologize if i have caused any misunderstanding ..............
> 
> ...


Dude there is no need to yell for this.Wrong spelling makes me fell like there is another brand.Its the same like having CADBURY'S goes like CABDURY'S.Spelling is look alike in that font but the thing is different.So if something is wrong that is wrong.U can have grammatic mistakes...thats cool...even i do everytime,but u r changing entire product this time.So,no offence but if u pay little attention that will be little not confusing.


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 21, 2007)

*scared of going to a shop to ask the price well does any have any idea as to wats the current price of the Asus Striker Extreme mainboard?*


----------



## spynic (Jan 21, 2007)

how about cooler master 550W
hw much does tht cost??


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2007)

can someone quote me the prices of logitech speakers.
x-230 2.1
z-530 5.1
etc.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## ak24 (Jan 23, 2007)

Could someone pls tell me the rate of "SONY DRU 830A" dvd writer ?? 

Thanks


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 23, 2007)

I Think  Sony 830 Dru Is Older Version And Company Is Not Making Now The Dru 120 Is Now Running


----------



## hash!! (Jan 23, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> I Think Sony 830 Dru Is Older Version And Company Is Not Making Now The Dru 120 Is Now Running


true... i looked arnd a lot for the 830... but cudnt find any.... had to settle for the 120.... its decent... lolz im far from makin a ''tried and tested" comment cuz i've had it for less than a month, but whteva, it seems cool and the bundled nero is not bad as well... its shorter in length than other cd\dvd roms/burners... so its an upper as of now....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 23, 2007)

I Used 120 Its Not Good I Change Two Dvd Writer In A Week .


----------



## madmoody (Jan 25, 2007)

suggest me a decent Dual Layer DVD Writer under the Rs.2000 belt


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 25, 2007)

madmoody said:
			
		

> suggest me a decent Dual Layer DVD Writer under the Rs.2000 belt




Buy a lite-on or a sony.Actually all DVD writers fall in ur budget so u won't feel any problem in picking one.


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 25, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Buy a lite-on or a sony.Actually all DVD writers fall in ur budget so u won't feel any problem in picking one.



Liteon one more vote.......


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 25, 2007)

@ madmoody go for lite-on it is better sony now in days


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Jan 28, 2007)

Hmmmmmm .....

Guys, I Wanna Make A Mid Budget - Rock Good Sense Pc, But I Am Lookin 2 Constraints.

1. This Pc Wud Be An Absolute Budget Pc. So No Core 2 Duo.  

2. I Wanna Upgrade This New Pc To Core 2 Duo Within Next 6-8 Months, When Prices Come In Range Of 8-9,000 For E6600. So Pls Help Me So That Most Of What I Shud Buy Today, Shud Be Easily Fitting Into The New Core 2 Duo That I Wanna Upgrade Later.



So What'S Up ---

I Want Right Now -

Amd Athlon 64 3500 --
-> Tell Me Why Shud I Buy Am2 & Not Socket 939 Of Amd3500. Any Advantages. I Know That Ddr2 Is Only Compatible Maybe With Am2 Model Only N Not With 939, But A Little Faster Ddr2 Is Not That Worthy Than Ddr - My Guess. Or Tell Me If I Am Wrong. .............. Just Help Me Ppl. 

Ok This Is My Current Built Up.
I Will Add N Change As U All Like, But Tell Me The Reasons.

Amd 3500 Socket 939 ( Other Options -- Amd 3500 Am2 / Amd 3200 Am2 / Amd 3200 939 )
Seagate Baracuda 320 Gb Sata2 ( Other -- Seagate 320/300 Gb Sata / Wd 300 Gb Sata2 )
1 Gb Ram ( Ddr2 Or Ddr - Which Is Better ??? ) ( Transcend Or Corsair - Tell Me )
Dvd Write Drive ( I Am Complete Noob In This Choice - I Havent Had Any Experience In Dvd Drives - Just Tell Em Ur Experience ) ( I Think -- Benq / Nec / Liteon / Liteon Lightscribe )

Rest All Is Nothin Left - 1 Extra Fan, Win Xp Sp2 + Tiny Xp Experience Edition + Adv Server 2003 - Dual Boots )

Monitor - I Have Already
Mouse - Best Reasonable But Very Ultra Light To Use N Some More Advance Configurablity - But Inside 500 Bucks.

My Whole Budget, Excludin Monitor, Keyboard, Speakers Is Bout 20,000 +-2,000 Bucks. Ofcourse, Inr Rs.

N Yes - I Missed - Tell Me Which Mobo - I Dont Play Most Latest Games, So Anythin Absolute Budget Will Rock Still - Nvidia 6100, 6200 Is Fine, Inbuilt Integrated Video N Sound - I Have Used Asus A8Nvm With Integ. Video - Nvidia 6100 N Its Fine For Now - Till I Get My Hands On The King Kong Core2Duo.

Sorry For The Long Post But I Need All Ur Help N Be Quick - Time Is Runnin Out.


Just 1 More Mention - I Want As I Told Ye, I Wanna Keep Most Of This Pc, Easily Upgraded Into A New Core2Duo, So Except From The Cpu N Mobo, All Shud Be Absolute Same With The 2 Pcs. Ie. Ram, Hard Drive Etc.


=============== Anyone With Prices In Probably Delhi - Wud Be Another Gr8 Help.

Now Do It. ........   
Thx


----------



## janitha (Jan 28, 2007)

If you want to keep your RAM, first of all drop the idea of 939 and get AM2 since 939 uses DDR and C2D as well as AM2 use DDR2.


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 29, 2007)

Guys price of Asus P5N32-E SLI plz?


----------



## gsmsikar (Jan 29, 2007)

scamper said:
			
		

> Who is a good stockist of Zebronic cabinets in Lamington road ?


are the ZEBRONICS cabinet and power supply good , i want to buy this for a AMD athlon system....?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 29, 2007)

Here's a nice one. My friend said that he can get me a GeForce 7950 for 7k. Is it possible that it could be bought at such a low price? New, with warranty.


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 29, 2007)

No


----------



## goobimama (Jan 30, 2007)

Well then I guess I'll buy it anyway, and then sell it for some more eh? 7k seems unbelievable...


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 30, 2007)

Unless there was some stolen shipment or customs stuff, the deal is too good to be true. How can you get it for so cheap from any of the legal channels? Sure, if it works I will buy it for 10k post 2-3 weeks from you...Market Section...Check your PM, thread locked drill. Ok, 12k? 14? Damn!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 30, 2007)

whats the cost of *ASUS P5B VM*


----------



## monkey (Jan 30, 2007)

Asus P5B VM: Rs. 8,650/- + tax


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks @Monkey


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 30, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Here's a nice one. My friend said that he can get me a GeForce 7950 for 7k. Is it possible that it could be bought at such a low price? New, with warranty.


ask him about the source surely he can get at this rate not too unreal check for online bargain shops they will be offering in this vicinity only... recently i asked my friend to bring me a card from US ASUS 1650 pro XT extreme Gamer edition 512 MB DDR3... He got that card for roughly 5.2K INR.... which again is an unbelivable price ... i havent checked the warraty.. specs yet but i think will be covered by international warranty... if not who cares...??? until it is working fine...... anyway....

peace
Raj


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 31, 2007)

price of Asus P5N32-E SLI plz?


----------



## monkey (Jan 31, 2007)

Asus P5N32-E SLI: Rs. 17,240/- + tax


----------



## gsmsikar (Jan 31, 2007)

what is the price of these boards :-

asus m2npv-mx
asus m2n-sli
asus m2n


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2007)

can anyone pls tell the Price of *Intel DG 965 WH* motherboard. 
(if possible, pls quote the @ B'lore price)


----------



## monkey (Jan 31, 2007)

gsmsikar said:
			
		

> what is the price of these boards :-
> 
> asus m2npv-mx
> asus m2n-sli
> asus m2n



M2NPV-MX: Rs. 5,035/- + tax
M2N-SLI : No Available
M2N: Not Avilable
M2N -SLI DLX: Rs. 10,125/- + tax
M2N-E: Rs. 6,165/- + tax


----------



## gsmsikar (Feb 1, 2007)

monkey said:
			
		

> M2NPV-MX: Rs. 5,035/- + tax
> M2N-SLI : No Available
> M2N: Not Avilable
> M2N -SLI DLX: Rs. 10,125/- + tax
> M2N-E: Rs. 6,165/- + tax


which is better ?
M2NPV-MX: Rs. 5,035/- + tax 
or 
M2N-E: Rs. 6,165/- + tax

and is there any other board comparing them ? and better ?


----------



## grandexemplar (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

I'm going to purchase a new comp for Sound & Still-Image Editing, etc. and Gaming!

Please can someone give me the approx prices (in Delhi) for the following components:

*CPU:* Intel Core2Duo E6600 2.40GHz.

*Mobo:* ASUS P5B Deluxe. 

*RAM:* Transcend 1 GB DDR2 533 MHz.

*VGA:* XFX GeForce 7950GT 512MB DDR3 HDCP.

*Monitor:* Samsung Syncmaster™ 940BW.

*Hard Disk:* Seagate Baracudda 300 GB HDD.

*Sound Card:* Creative SB X-FI Platinum.

*Speakers:* Creative Gigaworks G500.

*Optical Drive:* Sony DRU-120C Internal DVD Writer.

*Cabinet:* Novatech w Display. 

*Power Supply:* Antec BP 500.

*UPS:* APC 800VA.

So what is the approx. total cost that I'm looking at? My budget is 1 lac. Just can't overshoot it. Any dealers in Delhi you know who specialize in High-End Rigs? Any other suggestions from your side? I'm all ears!

Hoping to hear from you guys soon...

Thanks...


----------



## gmanog (Feb 1, 2007)

Altec Lansing ATP 3 speakers - 2400 + Vat
Sandisk Cruzer Micro with U3 smart - 1300 + Vat
RP tech, chennai.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 1, 2007)

1 GB Kingston RAM  ....   whats the price ???


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Feb 2, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> can someone quote me the prices of logitech speakers.
> x-230 2.1
> z-530 5.1
> etc.
> ...


 
X-230 -2.1- around 3000 ( listed MRP is 3300 but market price is far lower + u will also get to bargain )

X-530 -5.1- I bought last month for Rs.5500 (listed MRP 6900, price offered by dealer 5700 , n after bargain 5500 - in Indore )

Z-5500 - This is way costlier .(there is nothing like z-530 .it is x-530)

If music is ur priority x-230-2.1 is a great buy .
If gaming/movies - x-530 is a great buy ( best 5.1 in this range - no Qs)

However a few suggesstions :

1 In Logitech spkrs (x-230 & x-530) there is no separate remote . The volume control is on front right speaker .So u will have to place it close enuf.No wall mounting of front right speaker.

In some speakers (probably Altec Lansing ) control pod is with subwoofer , so u can wall-mount/ place-at-a-distance all the spkrs.

2 These dont come with a line in - which means u can use only with Pc. Some spkrs (Altec Lansing/Philips ) come with line in- so u can use multiple devices - say ur TV/player/i-pod or some other audio device. This is a great facility n 1 shud look out for this one as its a very nifty feature .


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2007)

DigitalImmigrant said:
			
		

> X-230 -2.1- around 3000 ( listed MRP is 3300 but market price is far lower + u will also get to bargain )
> 
> X-530 -5.1- I bought last month for Rs.5500 (listed MRP 6900, price offered by dealer 5700 , n after bargain 5500 - in Indore )
> 
> ...



Thanx for your valuable suggestions.

Well i need good sound quality, so will go for x-530 (not z-530).
thanx a lot.


----------



## Aparajith (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi guys,

Am planning to upgrade to the best X2 939 pin processor for my system. Kindly provide me the best processor available in the market, model details and price with dealer details.

Thanks,

Aparajith .S


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 4, 2007)

Whats the price of 1GB Kingston RAM ???


----------



## janitha (Feb 4, 2007)

Aparajith said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Am planning to upgrade to the best X2 939 pin processor for my system. Kindly provide me the best processor available in the market, model details and price with dealer details.
> 
> ...



I also would like to know, but I think availability may be a problem after AM2 became popular.


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 4, 2007)

monkey said:
			
		

> Asus P5N32-E SLI: Rs. 17,240/- + tax


 
thnx bro.......planning to upgrade to it...think its more or less like the striker extreme only that the frills are missing...


----------



## grandexemplar (Feb 5, 2007)

grandexemplar said:
			
		

> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I'm going to purchase a new comp for Sound & Still-Image Editing, etc. and Gaming!
> 
> ...



Bumping this again! Pls give me ur feedback...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 5, 2007)

Whats the price of 1GB Kingston RAM ???


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 5, 2007)

@rahul_becks23  1GB KINGSTON RAM 667 =Rs 6200


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks


----------



## ritish (Feb 6, 2007)

AMD Athlon
AMD Turion
AMD Sempron
AMD Duron

           Can anybody quote the prices of these processors in the PC segment. Also plz give the price for its compatible motherboards with its hardware details.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 6, 2007)

^^ You are very very specific friend...

And Durion is a fruit found in South East Asian countries. Very much like jackfruit, but its smell is very repulsive (not to the South East Asians though). 

On a positive note, the Duron's have long since stopped production. Turion is for laptops, and the other two depend on your budget (There's Athlon 64, X2)...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 6, 2007)

hah........


----------



## evil_maverick (Feb 7, 2007)

does any 1 hv  any info bout the nvidia n680i mobo??
is it in the market?n wot is the price?


----------



## psnegi26136 (Feb 9, 2007)

what is the price of DDR 266 Mhz in Hyderabad
__________
I need DDR 266 Mhz 256 MB or 512 MB in Hyd. pl somebody tell the price and place.


----------



## crazypal24x7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Intel 965RY :-  6200
925 INtel Dual 3.0 :- 5900
DDR2 512 MB Transcend 533 Mhz :-1900
DVD combo :-1200


----------



## dareprasanna (Feb 9, 2007)

Please give me the price details of john barrel 5.1 speakers for the following models
JB-1000
JB-1900
JB-2000
JB-2100


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2007)

crazypal24x7 said:
			
		

> Intel 965RY :-  6200
> 925 INtel Dual 3.0 :- 5900
> DDR2 512 MB Transcend 533 Mhz :-1900
> DVD combo :-1200



Is it true that you get "DDR2 512 MB Transcend 533 Mhz :-1900" for such low
price. please give the address of that shop and the name of the city


----------



## SGS_001 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: LATEST HARDWARE PRICES & QUOTES..!!  - IOmega*

The IOmega DVD Writers seem to be quoted at much lower prices in their website compared to what I find in eBay India site...

For instance the latest External DVD Writer (IOmega Super DVD Writer 18X) is quoted at ~ USD 130 in their website while all IOmega dvd writers in eBayIndia is quoted at ~ INR 15K (almost 2.5 times !!).

What is the correct cost for External DVD Writers of IOmega?
If it is indeed in the range of INR 15K, why is it this costly? What is so special about it?


----------



## s_aerin (Feb 12, 2007)

hi guys.

hello especially to kniwor.
bought an iPd Nana 2 GB for Rs.7400


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 13, 2007)

lmao ................ ipod NANA ..................


----------



## s_aerin (Feb 13, 2007)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> lmao ................ ipod NANA ..................



iPod NANO


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 14, 2007)

hehe


----------



## s_aerin (Feb 16, 2007)

bought an nVidia fx 5200 for Rs. 3800
256 MB 400 fsb ram for Rs.1200.


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 16, 2007)

s_aerin said:
			
		

> bought an nVidia fx 5200 for Rs. 3800
> 256 MB 400 fsb ram for Rs.1200.



WHAT??????????
do are you posting something you bought 2 years ago????


----------



## samrulez (Feb 16, 2007)

s_aerin said:
			
		

> bought an nVidia fx 5200 for Rs. 3800
> 256 MB 400 fsb ram for Rs.1200.



LMAO, a 6200 AGP costs 2.5k....


----------



## arun77574 (Feb 18, 2007)

Can someone update the price of 512 & 1GB DDR2 RAM in chennai.


----------



## monkey (Feb 18, 2007)

Why don't you try to check the prices thru online shops. You will atleast get an idea.


----------



## s_aerin (Feb 18, 2007)

samrulez said:
			
		

> LMAO, a 6200 AGP costs 2.5k....


i dont understand, did i pay too much.


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 19, 2007)

evil_maverick said:
			
		

> does any 1 hv  any info bout the nvidia n680i mobo??
> is it in the market?n wot is the price?



i have ordered for asus p5n32-e sli plus.the reason behind it is it is the first mobo having all SOLID capacitors unlike other asus boards you find mix capacitors.this has been done to challenge 965gigabyte mobos which also having all solid capacitors.
there are 2 kinds
1.p5n32-e sli (nforce 680i chip set) costs no idea
2.p5n32-e sli plus (nforce650i sli+nforce570 sli) indirectly 680i
costs 15000+ tax
or if you really nuts 3. go for asus striker extreme  cost no idea.

all set done these 3 mobos are meant for future.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 19, 2007)

s_aerin said:
			
		

> i dont understand, did i pay too much.



Not only you paid too much. You brought a worthless card. You can easily get a geforce 6600 series or 7600 series. 

Sell that card now and get the card has mentioned above.


----------



## s_aerin (Feb 19, 2007)

prices here in assam are at that level only.cant be hepled now. have to settle for this card. 6600 wud be in the 5k range.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 19, 2007)

s_aerin said:
			
		

> prices here in assam are at that level only.cant be hepled now. have to settle for this card. 6600 wud be in the 5k range.



I understand. Even i have the same card has your. I brought the card somewhere on January 2004 and i should play almost all game on medium setting. I did so many tweaks.

Now that iam getting a Geforce 6800 just for playing superme commander. I just suggest you sell the card. Because it is not worth for your money. You can get a 7xxx series.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 20, 2007)

evil_maverick said:
			
		

> does any 1 hv  any info bout the nvidia n680i mobo??
> is it in the market?n wot is the price?




ASUS P5N32-E SLI = 17,000/- almost
EVGA Nforce680i = haven't seen that in Indian market
ASUS STRIKER EXTREME = Beyond Reach
etc.


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Feb 21, 2007)

all prices @Indore (MP)
AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+  - rs 7100
Asus M2N PV VM  rs 4850.
Altec Lansing ATP3 rs 2500 
Logitech X 230 rs 2750
Transcend/Hynix 512 MB@533 rs 2700
Samsung Spinpoint Hd JJ 160 GB SATA 2 - rs 2900
Hitachi 160 GB SATA 2 - rs 2700.


----------



## azad (Feb 21, 2007)

why is evryone quoting insane prices in lamington ? like 17000 for a samsung 940 bw and 13500 for a c2d e6300 and asus p5 ld2 vm se??


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 21, 2007)

azad said:
			
		

> why is evryone quoting insane prices in lamington ? like 17000 for a samsung 940 bw and 13500 for a c2d e6300 and asus p5 ld2 vm se??



Then what is your opinion?. If you have something to add. Add it. If not just read it or go to a shop and find the price.


----------



## Red_Baron (Feb 23, 2007)

What will be the best GPU I can get under 10k? Under 5k?
__________
What will be the best GPU I can get under 10k? Under 5k?
I am not looking for a SLI or Crossfire solution (even if it's possible with such budget ).


----------



## goobimama (Feb 23, 2007)

^^7600gt


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 23, 2007)

^^x1600xt


----------



## Red_Baron (Feb 23, 2007)

Which card of the following three is better:
nVIDIA GeForce 8600 Ultra
X1600XT
GeForce 7600GT


----------



## dilpedilip (Feb 23, 2007)

Can any body who is online tell me the price of these config in the market?
Its urgent
Intel C2D E6300 1.86GHz
Gigabyte GA 965P DQ6
512 MB 677 MHz DDR2 RAM
160GB SATA HDD 7200RPM (NCQ)
__________


			
				Red_Baron said:
			
		

> Which card of the following three is better:
> nVIDIA GeForce 8600 Ultra
> X1600XT
> GeForce 7600GT




Geforce 7600GT is the best


----------



## Red_Baron (Feb 23, 2007)

dilpedilip said:
			
		

> Can any body who is online tell me the price of these config in the market?
> Its urgent
> Intel C2D E6300 1.86GHz
> Gigabyte GA 965P DQ6
> ...



Any idea about the price?
What's the word on XFX GeForce 7950GT 512MB DDR3 HDCP?


----------



## dilpedilip (Feb 23, 2007)

No Idea, But I have seen my friends who have GeForce 7600GT It gives a really good experience in games like Far Cry. I have played with them for hours and it went very smoothly. But no Idea on what you are asking.


----------



## Red_Baron (Feb 23, 2007)

dilpedilip said:
			
		

> No Idea, But I have seen my friends who have GeForce 7600GT It gives a really good experience in games like Far Cry. I have played with them for hours and it went very smoothly. But no Idea on what you are asking.



Actually I was asking if anyone knows the price and performance of GEforce 7950 GT.


----------



## dilpedilip (Feb 23, 2007)

No Idea. Do you anything about the config I asked?
__________
Please answer if you know about the price tags. Its very urgent. I need to install Visual Studio .Net to work with. According to my sources The software needs a good config to work fast. So I have chosen these. I will visit again tomorrow. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Red_Baron (Feb 23, 2007)

dilpedilip said:
			
		

> No Idea. Do you anything about the config I asked?



Intel C2D E6300 1.86GHz  --> 8750/- 
Don't know about the rest!


----------



## premsharma (Feb 23, 2007)

DigitalImmigrant said:
			
		

> all prices @Indore (MP)
> AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+  - rs 7100
> Asus M2N PV VM  rs 4850.
> Altec Lansing ATP3 rs 2500
> ...



AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+  - rs 7100 ????? Is it true. Can you please check these prices again because nowhere I can find it less than 10,000.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 23, 2007)

Red_Baron said:
			
		

> Which card of the following three is better:
> nVIDIA GeForce 8600 Ultra
> X1600XT
> GeForce 7600GT




Are u kidding,8600 Ultra will be a Kick A**.U can't compare it with these lamers.


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 23, 2007)

Red_Baron said:
			
		

> Which card of the following three is better:
> nVIDIA GeForce 8600 Ultra
> X1600XT
> GeForce 7600GT


 
Somebody was talking about Nvidia "8600" ? 
__________
When on earth has it been launched and where is it available?


----------



## janitha (Feb 24, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+  - rs 7100 ????? Is it true. Can you please check these prices again because nowhere I can find it less than 10,000.


At deltapage.com, it is Rs.7250/-. See the link-
*www.deltapage.com/


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 24, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+  - rs 7100 ????? Is it true. Can you please check these prices again because nowhere I can find it less than 10,000.



Yes the X2 3800+ is for 7k+ only. Even my X2 4200+ was for 11k four months back.


----------



## Red_Baron (Feb 26, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Are u kidding,8600 Ultra will be a Kick A**.U can't compare it with these lamers.



So are you saying that 8600 Ultra is better then 7600 GT?
But then how is it that it's price is lower that 7600 GT?
IMHO it's just an entry level directx 10 card. 
But I have no intentions of getting Vista anytime soon.
So don't u think that 7600GT will suit my purposes just fine?

Can you suggest the best card under 10k?
__________


			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> Somebody was talking about Nvidia "8600" ?
> __________
> When on earth has it been launched and where is it available?



It's expected to be launched in March/April.
Details are sketchy but it's expected to cost around 8k+taxes.


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 28, 2007)

and someone quote me prices for ASUS P5B and Gigabye DS3, kolkata


----------



## premsharma (Feb 28, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> At deltapage.com, it is Rs.7250/-. See the link-
> *www.deltapage.com/



Thanks for the link, It is even less than than. Have AMD recently slashed its prices. Following are the prices quoted here from deltapage:

DUAL Core AMD X2 - 3800 AM2  Rs 5900 
DUAL Core AMD X2 - 4200 AM2  Rs 7950

Here, AMD X2 3800 is Rs 5900 only. Difficult to believe. Strange to note that + sign is missing i.e only AMD 3800 is mentioned instead of AMD 3800+, Is there any difference or is it typo error. Can these prices be trusted upon?? 

Needs Help ???
__________


			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Yes the X2 3800+ is for 7k+ only. Even my X2 4200+ was for 11k four months back.



DUAL Core AMD X2 - 4200 AM2  Rs 7950 as quoted on Deltapage. Which is next model after 4200+ ???? . This 3800+ and 4200+ can be compared or equivalent to which models of core 2 Duo ???


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 28, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> Here, AMD X2 3800 is Rs 5900 only. Difficult to believe. Strange to note that + sign is missing i.e only AMD 3800 is mentioned instead of AMD 3800+, Is there any difference or is it typo error. Can these prices be trusted upon??



just a typo


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

i dont think so.. the delhi prices say that its 8200


----------



## janitha (Mar 1, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> i dont think so.. the delhi prices say that its 8200


It is likely to be correct since at computerwarehousepricelist.com, they are as follows
X2 3800 - 6680/-
X2 4200 - 8700


----------



## premsharma (Mar 1, 2007)

what do you want to say , deltapage prices are correct or santanu_webmaster is correct?


----------



## janitha (Mar 1, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> what do you want to say , deltapage prices are correct or santanu_webmaster is correct?


Just that the prices are likely to have come down.


----------



## premsharma (Mar 1, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> Just that the prices are likely to have come down.



you mean only at deltapage they have come down? Other places there is no such drastic slashing of prices specially for AMD processors.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 2, 2007)

Red_Baron said:
			
		

> So are you saying that 8600 Ultra is better then 7600 GT?
> But then how is it that it's price is lower that 7600 GT?
> IMHO it's just an entry level directx 10 card.
> But I have no intentions of getting Vista anytime soon.
> ...





Dude i think u r not aware of the nVidia series of GPU's.Remember the 6800 series?On the top was 6800Ultra>6800GT>6800GS>6800LE>6800 Vanilla.

So the same process applies here
The 8600 ULTRA will be 512MB,500/1400MHZ,256Bit,64Shaders.
It won't be considered as Low-End because its a Mid-End card.
The entry level  would be 8300 series like 8300 GT or 8300 GS same as 7300 series of 7300GT & GS.


----------



## Red_Baron (Mar 2, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Dude i think u r not aware of the nVidia series of GPU's.Remember the 6800 series?On the top was 6800Ultra>6800GT>6800GS>6800LE>6800 Vanilla.
> 
> So the same process applies here
> The 8600 ULTRA will be 512MB,500/1400MHZ,256Bit,64Shaders.
> ...



Have a look at this page:

*www.nordichardware.com/news,5442.html

Also at some website the price was quoted as 8000  bucks. Here's the link:
*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/forum/printtopic.jsp?subsection=&pt=1&topic_id=9205&forum_id=1332

Seems to me that they will bring just 2 flavours - 8600 GT and 8600 ultra in the market.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 2, 2007)

and if the 8600gt is less than 10k then it ll b a bestseller


----------



## abhipal (Mar 2, 2007)

I want to buy new HDD. I have 5000/-. Which will be the best buy and what is the maximum capacity I can get.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 2, 2007)

Red_Baron said:
			
		

> Have a look at this page:
> 
> *www.nordichardware.com/news,5442.html
> 
> ...



Dude as u shown the above link from *nordichardware.com *that the 8600 Ul.(ULTRA) is 512MB card & should be a mid end.Tell me what is the first thing comes in ur mind when u hear MID-END & LOW-END?
LOW-END is clearly 8300GS & 8300GT.

Second,about the price.So buddy it says $179 i.e 179X44.286=7927.194 Almost 8000 INR.
Well its also says that 8800GTS(640MB) is for $399 i.e 399X45=17955 INR.
But the XFX 8800 GTS(640MB) is for 28000 INR in NEW DELHI.Well u can see the difference.

So dude,whatever the thing is,u have to add a couple of thousands to the original price & there when u get the actual price.These all prices are the company prices like nVidia prices for the companies like XFX,GAINWARD,LEADTEK,BFG etc. We have to consider the dealers price & u can't find any card in INDIA for this price.


----------



## ganeshdalai (Mar 3, 2007)

can any one tell me the current price of agp,nvidia 6600gt n 6800 gs


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 3, 2007)

PROCESSORS PRICE LIST 

AMD PROCESSORS:-  

SEMPRON 
Sempron 3000+ (1.8GHz 128KB L2 cache 754)  Rs1900 
Sempron 3200+ (1.8GHz 128KB L2 cache AM2)  Rs2200 

ATHLON 64 
Athlon 64 3000+ (1.8GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2, 939)  Rs2675 
Athlon 64 3200+ (2.0GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2, 939)  Rs3250 
Athlon 64 3500+ (2.2GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2, 939)  Rs3800 
Athlon 64 3800+ (2.4GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2, 939)  Rs4300 

ATHLON 64 X2 
Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (2.0GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2)  Rs5300 
Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (1.9GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2)  Rs5900 
Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (2.0GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2)  Rs6300 
Athlon 64 X2 4000+ (2.1GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2)  Rs7000 
Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (2.2GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2)  Rs7700 
Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (2.3GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2)  Rs9000 
Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (2.4GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2)  Rs9800 
Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (2.5GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2)  Rs11200 
Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (2.6GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2)  Rs13100 
Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (2.6GHz 2MB L2 cache AM2)  Rs13575 
Athlon 64 X2 5400+ (2.8GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2)  Rs22150 
Athlon 64 X2 5600+ (2.8GHz 2MB L2 cache AM2)  Rs23250 
Athlon 64 X2 5800+ (3.0GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2)  Rs27500 
Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (3.0GHz 2MB L2 cache AM2)  Rs28450 

OPTERON SERIES 
OPTERON 144 (1.8GHz 1MB L2 cache 939)  Rs4100 
OPTERON 146 (2.0GHz 1MB L2 cache 939)  Rs4700 

OPTERON X2 SERIES 
OPTERON X2 165 (1.8GHz 2MB L2 cache 939)  Rs7900 

INTEL PROCESSORS:- 

CELERON D (775) 
326 (256K L2 cache 2.53GHz 533MHz FSB)  Rs1900 
331 (256K L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs1950 
336 (256K L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs2050 
341 (256K L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs2150 

PENTIUM 4 (775) 
506 (1MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs3300 
511 (1MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs3400 
516 (1MB L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs3500 
531 (1MB L2 cache 3.00Ghz 800MHz FSB)  Rs3600 

PENTIUM D (775) 
820 (2MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB)  Rs4300 
915 (4MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB)  Rs4900 
925 (4MB L2 cache 3.00Ghz 800MHz FSB)  Rs5700 

CORE 2 DUO (775) 
E4300 (2MB L2 cache 1.80Ghz 800MHz FSB)  Rs7300 
E6300 (2MB L2 cache 1.86Ghz 1066MHz FSB)  Rs8300 
E6400 (2MB L2 cache 2.13Ghz 1066MHz FSB)  Rs10500 
E6600 (4MB L2 cache 2.40Ghz 1066MHz FSB)  Rs14900 
E6700 (4MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 1066MHz FSB)  Rs23800 

MOTHERBOARDS PRICE LIST 

MOTHERBOARDS FOR AMD CPU (Socket 754) 

ASUS K8V-MX  Rs2100 
ASUS K8V-M ULTRA  Rs2300 
GIGABYTE K8V800M-L  Rs2000 
MERCURY K8V800  Rs2100 
BIOSTAR K8M 800  Rs2200 

MOBOS FOR AMD CPU (Socket 939) 

ASUS A8N VM  Rs3700 
ASUS A8N VM CSM  Rs4100 
ASUS A8N-E  Rs5200 
ASUS A8N-SLI  Rs6300 
GIGABYTE RS482M2-IL  Rs3000 
GIGABYTE K8N51GMF-9  Rs3200 

MOBOS FOR AMD CPU (Socket AM2) 

ASUS M2NPV-VM  Rs4000 
ASUS M2N-MX  Rs4100 
ASUS  M2NPV-MX  Rs4300 
ASUS M2N4 SLI  Rs5500 
ASUS M2N32-SLI DLX  Rs11500 
GIGABYTE RS482  Rs4000 
MSI K9NGM2  Rs4200 

MOBOS FOR INTEL CPU (Socket 775) 

INTEL D101GGC  Rs3700 
ASUS P5RD1-VM  Rs2900 
GIGABYTE 915  Rs3100 
INTEL 915 GAVL  Rs4300 

MOBOS FOR INTEL CPU (Socket 775) DDR2 

INTEL D102GGC2  Rs3900 
ASUS P5RD2 VM  Rs3100 
D-LINK 915  Rs3900 

MOBOS FOR INTEL CORE 2 DUO CPU (Socket 775) 

GIGABYTE GA-945GM-S2  Rs4500 
GIGABYTE GA-965P-DS3  Rs8000 
GIGABYTE GA-965P-DQ6  Rs10800 
INTEL D946GSIL  Rs4500 
INTEL D965RY  Rs6300 
INTEL D965WH  Rs7100 
INTEL D975XBX2  Rs12400 
MSI P965 Neo-F  Rs5500 
MSI P965 PLATINUM  Rs6700 
MSI D975X PLATINUM V.2  Rs9000 
ASUS P5LD2-VM SE   Rs4100 
ASUS P5B-VM  Rs6500 
ASUS P5B DLX  Rs9900 
ASUS P5WDH DLX  Rs11200 

HARD DISK DRIVES (SEAGATE\SAMSUNG) PRICE LIST 

 80 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs1950 
120 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs2400 
160 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs2600 
200 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs3100 
250 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs3500 
300 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs4400 
320 GB (7200 RPM)  Rs4700 

 80 GB SATAII  Rs2050 
120 GB SATAII  Rs2400 
160 GB SATAII  Rs2700 
200 GB SATAII  Rs3150 
250 GB SATAII  Rs3600 
300 GB SATAII  Rs4500 
320 GB SATAII  Rs4700 

RAM PRICE LIST 

DDR 333/400MHz :- 

TRANSCEND 256 MB  Rs1400 
TRANSCEND 512 MB  Rs2500 
TRANSCEND 1 GB  Rs5000 

KINGSTON 256 MB  Rs1600 
KINGSTON 512 MB  Rs2800 
KINGSTON 1 GB  Rs5400 

DDR2 533/667MHz :- 

TRANSCEND 256 MB  Rs1200 
TRANSCEND 512 MB  Rs2300 
TRANSCEND 1 GB  Rs4500 

CORSAIR 256 MB  Rs1400 
CORSAIR 512 MB  Rs2700 
CORSAIR 1 GB  Rs5200 

GRAPHIC CARDS PRICE LIST 

PCI-E 16X : 

XFX 7300GS 512MB  Rs3200 
XFX 7300GT 256MB  Rs4500 
XFX 7600GS 512MB  Rs5800 
XFX 7600GT 256MB  Rs9100 
XFX 7900GS 512MB  Rs12100 
XFX 7900GT 256MB  Rs15200 
XFX 7950GT 512MB  Rs19000 
XFX 8800GTS 320MB  Rs22300 
XFX 8800GTS 640MB  Rs25300 
XFX 8800GTX 768MB  Rs32300 

CRT MONITERS PRICE LIST 

SAMSUNG 15" 591S  Rs3700 
SAMSUNG 17" 793S  Rs4500 
SAMSUNG 17" FLAT 798MB  Rs5700 
LG 15" 500G  Rs3700 
LG 17" 700E  Rs4500 
LG 17" FLAT E700SH  Rs5800 
PHILIPS 15" 105  Rs3600 
PHILIPS 17" 107S  Rs4300 
VIEWSONIC 17" FLAT  Rs5900 

LCD/TFT PRICE LIST 

L.G. 15" L1520B  Rs8200 
L.G. 17" L1752S  Rs10100 
L.G. 19" L1952S  Rs13400 
SAMSUNG 15" 540N  Rs8200 
SAMSUNG 17" 740N  Rs9900 
SAMSUNG 19'' 940BW  Rs13800 
BENQ 15'' FP51G  Rs7800 
BENQ 17'' FP71E+  Rs8800 
BENQ 19'' FP92W  Rs12600 
PHILIPS 15" 150S7FB  Rs8100 
VIEWSONIC 15" VA503M  Rs7900 
VIEWSONIC 17" VA712  Rs9200 
VIEWSONIC 17" VA1703  Rs10200 
VIEWSONIC 19" VX1935VM  Rs13000 
SONY 15" SDM-S53  Rs9000 
SONY 17" SDM-E76D  Rs12000 
SONY 19" SDM-E96D  Rs16700 
ACER 15" 1500S  Rs8000 
ACER 17" 1700S  Rs9200 
ACER 19" AL1916W  Rs12900 

OPTICAL DEVICE PRICE LIST 

CD WRITERS 
52x SONY  Rs930 
52x SAMSUNG  Rs890 
52x LG  Rs880 

COMBO DRIVE 
SONY  Rs1100 
LG  Rs1020 
SAMSUNG  Rs1000 

DVD WRITERS 
16 X SAMSUNG  Rs1800 
16 X SONY  Rs1850 
16 X SONY DRV820A  Rs2100 
16 X LG  Rs1810 
16 X LITEON  Rs1900 
16 X LITEON LIGHTSCRIBE  Rs3000 

SPEAKERS PRICE LIST 

CREATIVE SPEAKERS 
CREATIVE SBS-240  Rs400 
CREATIVE SBS 2.1  Rs1100 
CREATIVE SBS 5.1  Rs2200 
CREATIVE INSPIRE 2.1  Rs1800 
CREATIVE INSPIRE 4.1  Rs2400 
CREATIVE INSPIRE 5.1  Rs3800 
CREATIVE INSPIRE 6.1  Rs5200 
CREATIVE INSPIRE 7.1  Rs6900 

ALTECH LANCING SPEAKERS 
ALTECH LANCING AVS-121I  Rs1100 
ALTECH LANCING VL-251 5.1  Rs4000 
ALTECH LANCING ATP3 2.1  Rs2600 

MODEMS PRICE LIST 

56K INTERNAL PC-TEL  Rs250 
D-LINK 56K INTERNAL  Rs400 
D-LINK 56K EXT.  Rs1300 
DSL MODEM D-LINK  Rs1400 

CABINET PRICE LIST 

I-BALL TOWER  Rs1500 
I-BALL CROWN  Rs1600 
I-BALL 441  Rs1625 
I-BALL GRABIT  Rs1650 

SMPS PRICE LIST 
ZEBRONICS PURE PLATINUM 360W  Rs1600 
ZEBRONICS PURE PLATINUM 460W  Rs2200 

TV TUNER/FM CARDS PRICE LIST 

TV TUNER FRONTECH/INTEX  Rs1150 
TV TUNER FRONTECH/INTEX Ext.  Rs1000 
PIXEL VIEW PLAY TV PRO  Rs1600 
PINNACLE PCTV 50i  Rs2300 
TECH-COM EXT. TV TUNER FOR TFT/LCD  Rs1900 

UPS PRICE LIST 

MICROTECH 600VA  Rs1800 
MICROTECH 800VA  Rs2300 
WIPRO 500VA  Rs1600 
WIPRO 600VA  Rs2000 
WIPRO 800VA  Rs2500 
APC 500VA  Rs1995 
APC 650VA  Rs2700 
FRONTECH 600 VA  Rs1600

source- *www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/display.jsp?page=forum/viewtopic.jsp?ws=tt&topic_id=9118&forum_id=1332&pg=3&st=1&en=3


----------



## baccilus (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for this ^^^


----------



## janitha (Mar 3, 2007)

Palit 7600 GT for Rs.7500/- as per this months PC World. The real market price should be even lower.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 3, 2007)

good price list .. but the prices arent up to marK

REMEMBER : the prices in magazines etc. you wont get in market.. its charged too high,,,


----------



## ganeshdalai (Mar 3, 2007)

thnx ankur for ur price list for the pc things...............


----------



## premsharma (Mar 3, 2007)

It is nice compilation. But tell me the place where I can get these prices. It is difficult to find any AMD CPU above 3800+ or 4200+

It would grately help, if contact details fo such hardware store, which have all these in stock & are available nearly on the prices you quoted. Otherwise this futile exercise.


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 4, 2007)

I confirmed these prices from my friend.He is having a chain of computer shops from 5 to 6 around in Punjab and Chandigarh and most of the things are available with him.When I asked about the price he said that these are print prices so you may get a bit less on them.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Does anyone have the price list of ATi Cards?


----------



## amigoatul (Mar 5, 2007)

Does any1 know abt the price of an XFX 7600GT XXX edition card in India,if available?


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 5, 2007)

amigoatul said:
			
		

> Does any1 know abt the price of an XFX 7600GT XXX edition card in India,if available?



I have posted a huge list on the previous page though here are the rates-
XFX 7300GS 512MB  Rs3200 
XFX 7300GT 256MB  Rs4500 
XFX 7600GS 512MB  Rs5800 
XFX 7600GT 256MB  Rs9100 
XFX 7900GS 512MB  Rs12100 
XFX 7900GT 256MB  Rs15200 
XFX 7950GT 512MB  Rs19000 
XFX 8800GTS 320MB  Rs22300 
XFX 8800GTS 640MB  Rs25300 
XFX 8800GTX 768MB  Rs32300


----------



## amigoatul (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Ankur.Ive cn ur post but wat im askin abt is the "XXX edition" of the XFX 7600GT card.I dunno if its available in India but i just got 1 from USA yestday but im putting it up for sale as i already got a 7900GS here.Below are its specs.

*www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listC...rce&trade;+7600&productConfigurationId=592431


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 5, 2007)

amigoatul said:
			
		

> Hey Ankur.Ive cn ur post but wat im askin abt is the "XXX edition" of the XFX 7600GT card.I dunno if its available in India but i just got 1 from USA yestday but im putting it up for sale as i already got a 7900GS here.Below are its specs.
> 
> *www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listConfigurationDetails.jspa?series=GeForce%26trade%3B+7600&productConfigurationId=592431


No,it is not available but I am not sure.I will confirm from my friend and then post it if available.


----------



## premsharma (Mar 5, 2007)

Ankur Mittal said:
			
		

> I confirmed these prices from my friend.He is having a chain of computer shops from 5 to 6 around in Punjab and Chandigarh and most of the things are available with him.When I asked about the price he said that these are print prices so you may get a bit less on them.



I suggest you open a store in conjunction with your friend and offer to us digitians, whereby we are able to buy these things from you and can be delivered to any part of India through couriers.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 5, 2007)

XFX 7600GT XXX edition is about 8.4k and normal is 7.7 k in delhi


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 6, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> I suggest you open a store in conjunction with your friend and offer to us digitians, whereby we are able to buy these things from you and can be delivered to any part of India through couriers.



I am not free for such type of things and also it is his family business not personal


----------



## premsharma (Mar 6, 2007)

Ankur Mittal said:
			
		

> I am not free for such type of things and also it is his family business not personal



I just said lightly.... Kidding


----------



## ruturaj3 (Mar 6, 2007)

Can any one tell me cost of Intel® Desktop Board DG965WH in mumbai


----------



## yatin3987 (Mar 7, 2007)

hi guys 
i want to buy a PC Which costs Nearly Rs.30000
so any help regarding my configuration
plz reply


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 7, 2007)

can anyone plz tell me the rates of 15" lg/samsung/sony monitors
i live in ranchi so i would prefer rates of eastern region like kolkata
the dealer says 9800 for sony & 8700 for other 2 is it the right price?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 7, 2007)

if they are for lcd-tft then they are near ok other if crt they are double quotes.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 8, 2007)

@amigoatul why u buying 7600GT XXX version there is not big difference between normal 7600GT.The 7600GT(PV-T73G-UDL7) cards performed rather similarly except for the overclocked XFX 7600GT(PV-T73G-UDD7) XXX version which showed an inexplicable drop of frames in F.E.A.R  and all these cards were faster than the other players in the game(pardon the pun)


----------



## amigoatul (Mar 8, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> @amigoatul why u buying 7600GT XXX version there is not big difference between normal 7600GT.The 7600GT(PV-T73G-UDL7) cards performed rather similarly except for the overclocked XFX 7600GT(PV-T73G-UDD7) XXX version which showed an inexplicable drop of frames in F.E.A.R  and all these cards were faster than the other players in the game(pardon the pun)



Hey nightmare,I already have a leadtek 7900GS on my rig.This xfx 7600GT xxx edition was somthing that i ordered frm USA thru my bro towards the end of Dec 06 but ended up receiving it a couple of days back.So since Dec 06 i bought a new system with the config u can c in my signature.Hence im planning to sell the 7600GT xxx edition.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 8, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> if they are for lcd-tft then they are near ok other if crt they are double quotes.



im talkin abt lcd-tft so the rates r right??


----------



## azad (Mar 8, 2007)

hey, can someone pls tell me the approx price of a zebronics antibiotic cabinet...a dealer in lamington road quoted 3500 rs but i read somwehere in this forum that the price is within 2000 rs..


----------



## herc (Mar 8, 2007)

plz quote price of Asus m2r mobo.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 8, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> im talkin abt lcd-tft so the rates r right??


 
yes, I suggest you go for 17" ones, sam sung has some models between 9-13k, select according to your choice.


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: LATEST HARDWARE PRICES & QUOTES..!!idea:*

check this webpage for links of many computer peripheral providers. Its a lot
*forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=69728:


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 9, 2007)

plz give me the prices of 250,320 and 500 HD of all company details of {RPM,data transfer speed and buffer}


----------



## talkaboom (Mar 9, 2007)

Asus P5B Wi-Fi Ap Edition - 14500
Check Out 
*in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=307&model=1179&modelmenu=2

Leadtek 7950GT TDH - 17500
Check Out
*www.leadtek.com/eng/3d_graphic/overview.asp?lineid=1&pronameid=302

You can Check out my config (With Pics) at the following page on the forum:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=441428&posted=1#post441428

*I Rule!*


----------



## herc (Mar 10, 2007)

Plz quote price of amd x2 3800+.....


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 10, 2007)

@herc :  
AMD 64bit / AM2 Based Processors :-
DUAL CoreAMD X2 - 3800AM2Rs.5900



source: *deltapage.com/


----------



## Pravas (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey wat's the price for intel's core 2 quad q6600. And by how uch intel is planning to drop its Price.


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 10, 2007)

*costs*

can u plz tell me rates fr following
microsoft wireless keyboard and mouse(700 series)
transcend i gb ram ddr2


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 10, 2007)

Latest Price of Processors , 


Processors Price List :

AMD Processors :

Sempron 64 AM2
Sempron 3000+ (1.6GHz 256KB L2 cache) Rs.1800
Sempron 3200+ (1.8GHz 256KB L2 cache) Rs.2100
Sempron 3400+ (2.0GHz 256KB L2 cache) Rs.2500

Athlon 64 AM2
Athlon 64 3000+ (1.8GHz 512KB L2 cache) Rs.2600
Athlon 64 3200+ (2.0GHz 512KB L2 cache) Rs.3050
Athlon 64 3500+ (2.2GHz 512KB L2 cache) Rs.3400
Athlon 64 3800+ (2.4GHz 512KB L2 cache) Rs.3800
Athlon 64 4000+ (2.6GHz 512KB L2 cache) Rs.4700

Athlon 64 X2 AM2
Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (2.0GHz 512KB L2 cache) Rs.4400
Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (1.9GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.5000
Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (2.0GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.5400
Athlon 64 X2 4000+ (2.1GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.6400
Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (2.2GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.7300
Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (2.3GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.8100
Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (2.4GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.8900
Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (2.5GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.9400
Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (2.6GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.9900
Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (2.6GHz 2MB L2 cache) Rs.10675
Athlon 64 X2 5400+ (2.8GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.11850
Athlon 64 X2 5600+ (2.8GHz 2MB L2 cache) Rs.13250
Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (3.0GHz 2MB L2 cache) Rs.20950

Intel Processors :

Celeron D (775)
326 (256K L2 cache 2.53GHz 533MHz FSB) Rs.1650
331 (256K L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.1800
336 (256K L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.1950
347 (512K L2 cache 3.06Ghz 533MHz FSB 65nm) Rs.2150

Pentium 4 (775)
506 (1MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.3300
511 (1MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.3400
516 (1MB L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.3500
521 (1MB L2 cache 3.06Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.3550
531 (1MB L2 cache 3.00Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.3800
541 (1MB L2 cache 3.20Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.3900

Pentium D (775)
805 (2MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.4100
820 (2MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.4250
915 (4MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.5100
925 (4MB L2 cache 3.00Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.5600
935 (4MB L2 cache 3.20Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.6400

Core 2 Duo (775)
E4300 (2MB L2 cache 1.80Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.7900
E6300 (2MB L2 cache 1.86Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.8900
E6400 (2MB L2 cache 2.13Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.11500
E6600 (4MB L2 cache 2.40Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.15800
E6700 (4MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.24000


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 11, 2007)

ANY PRICE QUOTES FOR ATi GRAPHICS CARD?


----------



## hdsk.23 (Mar 11, 2007)

can any one tell me the prices of below items:

AMD Athlon 64 3000+
ASUS - A8N Motherboard with nVIDIA chipset
SATA 80 GB HDD
512 MB RAM
Sony DVD Writer
and if possible then LCD Monitors 15'' any company


Thanks!!!
__________
Ankur Mittal
your RAM Prices are too high please post its latest prices!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 11, 2007)

More Prices as on 10th March 


Motherboard Price List :

Motherboard for AMD CPU (Socket AM2) DDR2

Asus M2V-TVM Rs.3150
Asus M2NPV-VM Rs.4200
Asus M2N-MX Rs.4100
Asus M2NPV-MX Rs.4200
Asus M2N4 SLI Rs.5600
Asus M2N-E Rs.6000
Gigabyte RS482 Rs.4000
MSI K9NGM2 Rs.4300
MSI K9N ULTRA Rs.5600

Motherboard for Intel CPU (Socket 775) DDR1

Asus P5RD1-VM Rs.2900
Gigabyte 865GSA Rs.2350
Gigabyte 915 Rs.3100
Intel D101GGC Rs.3700
Intel 865GSA Rs.3550
Intel 915GAVL Rs.4200

Motherboard for Intel CPU (Socket 775) DDR2

Asus P5RD2 VM Rs.3100
D-Link 915 Rs.3900
Intel D102GGC2 Rs.3900
Intel D945GNTL Rs.4500

Motherboard for Intel CPU (Socket 775) Supporting Core 2 Duo Processors

Asus P5LD2-VM SE Rs.4100
Asus P5B-VM Rs.7500
Asus P5B DLX Rs.9900
Asus P5WDH DLX Rs.12700
Gigabyte GA-945GM-S2 Rs.4100
Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 Rs.9000
Gigabyte GA-965P-DQ6 Rs.12800
Intel D946GSIL Rs.4500
Intel D965RY Rs.6300
Intel D965WH Rs.7000
Intel D975XBX2 Rs.13100
MSI P965 Neo-F Rs.6000
MSI P965 Platinum Rs.8500
MSI D975X Platinum V.2 Rs.10200

Hard Disk Drives (Seagate \ Samsung) Price List :

IDE 7200 RPM :
80 GB (7200 RPM) Rs.1900
120 GB (7200 RPM) Rs.2300
160 GB (7200 RPM) Rs.2600
200 GB (7200 RPM) Rs.2900
250 GB (7200 RPM) Rs.3300
300 GB (7200 RPM) Rs.4100
320 GB (7200 RPM) Rs.4300

SATA :
80 GB SATAII Rs.2000
120 GB SATAII Rs.2400
160 GB SATAII Rs.2500
200 GB SATAII Rs.3000
250 GB SATAII Rs.3400
300 GB SATAII Rs.4200
320 GB SATAII Rs.4400

RAM Price List :

DDR 333/400MHz :

Dynet / Twinmos 256 MB Rs.1050
Dynet / Twinmos 512 MB Rs.1900
Dynet / Twinmos 1 GB Rs.3700

Transcend 256 MB Rs.1150
Transcend 512 MB Rs.2100
Transcend 1 GB Rs.4000

Kingston 256 MB Rs.1400
Kingston 512 MB Rs.2400
Kingston 1 GB Rs.4600

DDR2 533/667MHz :

Dynet / Twinmos 256 MB Rs.950
Dynet / Twinmos 512 MB Rs.1700
Dynet / Twinmos 1 GB Rs.3400

Transcend 256 MB Rs.1050
Transcend 512 MB Rs.1900
Transcend 1 GB Rs.3700

Kingston 256 MB Rs.1250
Kingston 512 MB Rs.2100
Kingston 1 GB Rs.4000

Corsair 256 MB Rs.1450
Corsair 512 MB Rs.2400
Corsair 1 GB Rs.4400

Graphic Cards Price List :

PCI-E 16x :

Spakle 7100GS 512MB Rs.2100 (128MB Onboard)
Spakle 7100GS 512MB Rs.2500 (256MB Onboard)
Spakle 7600GS 256MB Rs.4850
Spakle 7600GT 256MB Rs.6500
XFX 7100GS 512MB Rs.2750
XFX 7300GS 512MB Rs.3000 (256MB Onboard)
XFX 7300GT 256MB Rs.4400
XFX 7600GS 512MB Rs.5500 (256MB Onboard)
XFX 7600GT 256MB Rs.8400
XFX 7900GS 512MB Rs.12000 (256MB Onboard)
XFX 7900GT 256MB Rs.16000
XFX 7950GT 512MB Rs.20000
XFX 8800GTS 320MB Rs.25400
XFX 8800GTS 640MB Rs.28500
XFX 8800GTX 768MB Rs.37500
Zebronics 8800GTS 320MB Rs.19500
Zebronics 8800GTS 640MB Rs.22500
Zebronics 8800GTX 768MB Rs.29500



CRT Moniters Price List :

L.G. 15" 500G Rs.3700
L.G. 17" 700E Rs.4500
L.G. 17" Flat E700SH Rs.5800
Philips 15" 105 Rs.3600
Philips 17" 107S Rs.4300
Philips 17" Flat Rs.5300
Philips 19" 109S Rs.9300
Samsung 15" 591S Rs.3700
Samsung 17" 793S Rs.4500
Samsung 17" Flat 798MB Rs.5700
Samsung 19" Flat 997MB Rs.11900
Viewsonic 17" Flat Rs.5700
Viewsonic 19" Flat Rs.9900

LCD / TFT Price List :

BenQ 15'' FP51G Rs.7800
BenQ 17'' FP71E+ Rs.8500
BenQ 19'' FP92W Rs.12000
L.G. 15" L1520B Rs.8200
L.G. 17" L1752S Rs.9500
L.G. 19" L1952S Rs.13400
Samsung 15" 540N Rs.8200
Samsung 17" 740N Rs.9500
Samsung 19'' 940BW Rs.13000
Viewsonic 15" VA503M Rs.7900
Viewsonic 17" VA712 Rs.9000
Viewsonic 17" VA1703 Rs.9900
Viewsonic 19" VG1930VM Rs.12700

Optical Devices Price List :

DVD ROM :
Sony Rs.850
Samsung Rs.840
L.G. Rs.830
Liteon Rs.850

Combo Drives :
L.G. Rs.1020
Samsung Rs.1000
Sony Rs.1100

DVD Writers :
16 X L.G. Rs.1600
20 X Liteon Rs.1900
16 X Samsung Rs.1650
16 X Sony Rs.1700

Speakers Price List :

Altech Lancing AVS-121I Rs.1100
Altech Lancing ATP3 2.1 Rs.2600
Altech Lancing VL-251 5.1 Rs.4000
Creative SBS 2.1 Rs.1100
Creative SBS 5.1 Rs.2200
Creative Inspire 2.1 Rs.1800
Creative Inspire 4.1 Rs.2400
Creative Inspire 5.1 Rs.3700
Creative Inspire 6.1 Rs.5300
Creative Inspire 7.1 Rs.6900
Logitech M20 MM 2.1 Speaker Rs.950
Logitech M30 MM 2.1 Speaker Rs.1950
Logitech M50 MM 5.1 Speaker Rs.2850

Cabinet\SMPS Price List :

Cooler Master 380W SMPS Rs.1900
Cooler Master 500W SMPS Rs.3200
Frontech Jupitar Rs.1100
I-Ball 441 Rs.1625
I-Ball GRABIT Rs.1650
I-Ball Benz Rs.1850
Novatech ATX Rs.1600
Odessey ATX Rs.1100
Powersafe 500W SMPS Rs.2600
Typhoon 400W Rs.620
Zebronics Antibiotics Cabinet Rs.1700
Zebronics Elegance Cabinet Rs.1550
Zebronics Pure Platinum 400W Rs.1500
Zebronics Pure Platinum 500W Rs.2100

TV Tuner Cards Price List :

TV Tuner Frontech/Intex Rs.1150
TV Tuner Frontech/Intex Ext Rs.1000
Pixel View Play TV Pro Rs.1550
Pinnacle PCTV 50i Rs.2300
Pinnacle PCTV 100i Rs.4100
Tech-Com Ext TV Tuner for TFT/LCD Rs.1790

Headphones Price List :
Altec Lansing AHS202i - Stereo headset Rs.650
Altec Lansing AHS502i Closed Ear-cup Headset Rs.900
Logitech Precision PC Gaming Headset Rs.1900
Logitech Premium Stereo Refresh Headset Rs.800

Web Camera Price List :

Tech-Com Web Camera Rs.500
Logitech Quickcam Go WebCamera Rs.990
Logitech Quickcam Cam Family Rs.1200
Logitech Quickcam Masenger Rs.1500

Printers/Scanners Price List :
HP Scanjet G3010 Photo Scanner Rs.6350
HP Deskjet F370 All-In-One (Printer/Scan/Copier) Rs.4050
HP Inkjet F380 All-In-One (Print, Scan, Copy) Rs.4550

Gaming Devices Price List :
Logitech Wingman Precision Game pad Rs.650
Logitech Wingman Force 3d Joystick Rs.3650
Logitech Wingman Attack 3 Joystick Rs.1350
Mercury Gamedpad Rs.550
Frontech Jpystick Josh Rs.800
Frontech Adventure Wheel Rs.1200
Frontech Voyager Wheel Rs.1450
Logitech Force Feel Back Wheel Rs.3000

Modems Price List :

56K Internal PC-Tel Rs.250
D-Link 56K Internal Rs.400
D-Link 56K Ext. Rs.1300
DSL Modem D-Link Rs.1400

UPS Price List :

Microtech 600VA Rs.1800
Microtech 800VA Rs.2300
Microtech 1KVA Rs.2900
Wipro 500VA Rs.1600
Wipro 600VA Rs.2000
Wipro 800VA Rs.2500
APC 500VA Rs.1995
APC 650VA Rs.2700
APC 800VA Rs.4600
Frontech 600 VA Rs.1600


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks for the price list


----------



## spikygv (Mar 11, 2007)

wats the price of d915 mobo ? any other mobo that supports p4 3ghz HT proccy , ddr333 1gb ram that is less than 3k and it shud support dx10 cards...


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 12, 2007)

@ ssdivisiongermany1933 : thnx for the pricelist very composite


----------



## csczero (Mar 12, 2007)

thax ssdivision...  for price list .
Dude keep us updated everymonth . I bought lg flat for 6100  in pune. 

WHAT ABOUT LASERJET HP PRINTERS COULD U GIVE US THE PRICE LIST FOR THE SAME ??


----------



## nehemiah_johnyn (Mar 12, 2007)

hi guys,

I need to buy an MSI P965 PLATINUM motherboard in chennai. I checked in various stores but was not able to find a vendor who could provide me with one......can anyone please help me out? Also could someone suggest a better mobo falling in the same price range as the MSI P965 PLATINUM?


----------



## aquamatrix (Mar 12, 2007)

asus p5b vanilla or gigabyte 965 ds3

dont go for msi 965 platinum.


----------



## suave_guy (Mar 12, 2007)

hello prices needed for:
1. o2 atom
2. o2 atom exec
3. sony ericsson p990i
4. nokia N93

thanks in advance...

ENJoy...


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 12, 2007)

P990i 31.8k here, on order though.

I was in the market today & saw Core 2 duo with Intel 945GWH motherboard for Rs 13.5 bundle. Core 2 duo E6300 has catched up in availabilty now & is available for 1k more


----------



## sr_garg (Mar 13, 2007)

hi buddy good job u doin......

btw can u plz tell me the price for 1 & 2 GB Sandisk Pen Drive


----------



## shanker_kr (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi,

I am thinking of upgrading my old PC. Budget around 12K. I am looking for a good AMD proc, a M/B with int Nvidia / ATI Radeon GPU, 1+ GB DDR2 RAM, cabinet with atleast 6 USB ports support, wired (USB) keyboard & Mouse. The M/B should support 2xIDE drives (existing HDD /CDRW Combo) + provide atleast 2 SATA-2 channels. Int Sound - 5.1 /7.1 required.
Any suggestions pls???
Shanker KR


----------



## herc (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks for all the prices man...it was great...but plz pzl can u provide price list for ATi card 2...wud be gr8.


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 14, 2007)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> hello prices needed for:
> 1. o2 atom
> 2. o2 atom exec
> 3. sony ericsson p990i
> ...


 
N93i Rs.36800

P990i Rs.30300
__________
Guys I need the price of a 1GB Memory Stick M2 for my K790i.

Lastly I need the name of a online store in the USA that might ship out parts to India.


----------



## aquamatrix (Mar 14, 2007)

planning to buy Altec lansing atp 3 whats its price???


----------



## sanjuz (Mar 15, 2007)

@ Experts..


Can any one give me rates for 5.1 speakers from tech Com brand/// 
Model No... (*SSD-5201R), SSD-6001R, SSD-5001R,*


brand/// dfdf
and what abuut performance for tech Com Speakers ???.. they are so cheap... this month's digit issue .. given more points.. to Tech Com  models.. and shown better than Creative...

So pleas ereply me.. tech Com are best or not... according to price in budget..... 

And even i need rate for Zebronics,,,, 5.1.


----------



## sr_garg (Mar 15, 2007)

can u tell me the market price not the MRP. of the followin things -


*All r 2 GB*

*1. Perfessional Series PD3(Turbo Speed) Oriental Elite Disk by A-Data*

*2. Professional Series PD7 200x (Turbo Speed) by A-Data (gud)*

*3. Sporty Series RB15 (Turbo Speed) by A-Data*

*4. Kingston Data Traveler II Plus 2 GB*

*5. SanDisk Cruzer Mini 2 GB*

*6. Transcend JetFlash 130 or*
*7. 168 by Transcend*

thanks in advance......


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 20, 2007)

I need a brand new DDR -400 512 ,trancesend or kingston ,What will be cost of them ???? ?


----------



## csczero (Mar 20, 2007)

lol dude u were the one who posted the latest prices of hardwere now u r the one who is asking the price of the memory  



              BTW its 2100/- for DDR 400 trancent 512 MB in PUNE


----------



## azad (Mar 22, 2007)

hey, can someone pls tell me the approx price of a zebronics antibiotic cabinet in mumbai...a dealer in lamington road quoted 3500 rs but i read somwehere in this forum that the price is within 2000 rs..


----------



## premsharma (Mar 22, 2007)

azad said:
			
		

> hey, can someone pls tell me the approx price of a zebronics antibiotic cabinet in mumbai...a dealer in lamington road quoted 3500 rs but i read somwehere in this forum that the price is within 2000 rs..



At Lamington road it should not be more than Rs 2400 in any case. i have bought it for Rs 2600 at Jaipur. Dealers get for @ 1800-2200. So be carefull of this Lamigton road chap.


----------



## azad (Mar 22, 2007)

thx for the reply man..


----------



## Jaas (Mar 22, 2007)

can u tell me about the latest hardwares prices???????????????????


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 22, 2007)

Jaas said:
			
		

> can u tell me about the latest hardwares prices???????????????????


if you want all the Hardware prices go to
www.deltapage.com


----------



## gmanog (Mar 22, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> if you want all the Hardware prices go to
> www.deltapage.com


 
though its not latest.  
__________


			
				aquamatrix said:
			
		

> planning to buy Altec lansing atp 3 whats its price???


 
its available for 2400 rs in chennai, RP tech.


----------



## adithya_sharma (Mar 24, 2007)

*Intel duel core 2.66 Ghz*

Hi guy i am adithya form hyderabad hi i wan to know how much

      the intel duel core 2.66 Ghz (E6700) processor costs would you please tell me  

Hi i want the market price please


----------



## azad (Mar 24, 2007)

e6700 is core2duo...not dual core . it costs arnd 27500 in mumbai


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Can anyone please post the price list of ATi Graphics Card?*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 25, 2007)

@keith_j_snyder2
Just wait for the release of R600. There will be a big price drop for all cards including 8600 and 8800, coz the copetition will become tight.


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 25, 2007)

As of now I think 8600 GT/GTS is gonna be launched on 17th of next month.......cant hardly wait.....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 25, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @keith_j_snyder2
> Just wait for the release of R600. There will be a big price drop for all cards including 8600 and 8800, coz the copetition will become tight.




Dude i know R600 will be launhed on 23-24 April in Tunisia. But all i want is people post the prices of almost all hardwares,everything including GPUs but there always a price list of nVidia cards but there is ATi cards are nowhere to be found on the price list.

MY REQUEST IS TO THE PEOPLE THAT WHEN U POST A PRICE LIST THEN PLEASE INCLUDE THE ATI CARDS PRICE LISTS INCLUDING ALL RANGE OF GPUS ALL IN WONDERS ALSO.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 26, 2007)

Samsung 19" - 13500/- (do not know the model number)


----------



## samrulez (Mar 26, 2007)

^^940BW..


----------



## ratzee199 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Latest hardawre..but where to assemble??*

Hi guys...
I wanted to purchase a new Desktop PC only gor gaming purpose. 
My configuration is quite high and I wanted to know from where I can assmble the PC...
I am givinmg the configuration below...
Processor:       Core 2 Duo (775):E6400 (2MB L2 cache 2.13Ghz 1066MHz FSB)      	
MOBO:     	FOXCONN 975X7AB-8EKRS2H				
HDD:		SATA	160 GB SATAII 					
RAM		Corsair 1 GB 						
PCI-e 		XFX PV-T73G-UDL(7600GT)		
MONITOR	L.G. 17" L1752S 						
DVD ROM	Liteon SUPER ALLWRITE LH-20A1P			SPEAKERS	Altech Lancing VL-251 5.1 				
CABINET/SMPS	Cooler Master 500W SMPS 				
TV TUNER CARD	Pinnacle PCTV 50i 					UPS		APC 800VA	


please lemme know from where can i assemble this PC..in Mumbai...
O am staying at kharghar..& nearby dealers are not able to find out many of the components...
plz help...


----------



## fragrant (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi 

This is my first post in this forum. Need to know the prices for a new desktop I am thinking about assembling.


Proc: C2D E6600 4 MB L2 cache
Mobo: MSI K9N something( non-SLI)( I'm thinking about 600i chipset based ones also)
RAM: 2 X 2 GB Dual Channel 800 Mhz DDR2 Transcend
HDD: 2 X 500 GB Western Digital SATA2
Display: 19'' Viewsonic 2ms response one( if no 2ms the 3/5 will suffice)
DVD-RW: Sony 16X DL
GPU: will buy 8600gt when they gets in market in india
 and Liquid cooling 


 can someone tell me about the prices of these components in bangy or hyd ?
any suggestions are also welcome.
some address to go along with this for buying would be nice.
thanks


----------



## blacklight (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi ,
     This is with reference to the price cuts on Core2Duo (Almost 40% cut in prices ) .Any idea when the same becomes effective in india.

Hi ,
     This is with reference to the price cuts on Core2Duo (Almost 40% cut in prices ) .Any idea when the same becomes effective in india.

*www.crn.com/hardware/198700718


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 30, 2007)

here goes current Price 



Processors Price List :

AMD Processors :

Sempron 64 AM2
Sempron 3000+ (1.6GHz 256KB L2 cache) Rs.1800
Sempron 3200+ (1.8GHz 256KB L2 cache) Rs.2100
Sempron 3400+ (2.0GHz 256KB L2 cache) Rs.2500

Athlon 64 AM2
Athlon 64 3000+ (1.8GHz 512KB L2 cache) Rs.2600
Athlon 64 3200+ (2.0GHz 512KB L2 cache) Rs.3050
Athlon 64 3500+ (2.2GHz 512KB L2 cache) Rs.3400
Athlon 64 3800+ (2.4GHz 512KB L2 cache) Rs.3800
Athlon 64 4000+ (2.6GHz 512KB L2 cache) Rs.4700

Athlon 64 X2 AM2
Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (2.0GHz 512KB L2 cache) Rs.4400
Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (1.9GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.5000
Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (2.0GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.5400
Athlon 64 X2 4000+ (2.1GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.6400
Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (2.2GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.7300
Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (2.3GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.8100
Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (2.4GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.8900
Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (2.5GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.9400
Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (2.6GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.9900
Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (2.6GHz 2MB L2 cache) Rs.10675
Athlon 64 X2 5400+ (2.8GHz 1MB L2 cache) Rs.11850
Athlon 64 X2 5600+ (2.8GHz 2MB L2 cache) Rs.13250
Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (3.0GHz 2MB L2 cache) Rs.20950

Intel Processors :

Celeron D (775)
326 (256K L2 cache 2.53GHz 533MHz FSB) Rs.1650
331 (256K L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.1800
336 (256K L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.1950
347 (512K L2 cache 3.06Ghz 533MHz FSB 65nm) Rs.2150

Pentium 4 (775)
506 (1MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.3300
511 (1MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.3400
516 (1MB L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.3500
521 (1MB L2 cache 3.06Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.3550
531 (1MB L2 cache 3.00Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.3800
541 (1MB L2 cache 3.20Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.3900

Pentium D (775)
805 (2MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.4100
820 (2MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.4250
915 (4MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.5100
925 (4MB L2 cache 3.00Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.5600
935 (4MB L2 cache 3.20Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.6400

Core 2 Duo (775)
E4300 (2MB L2 cache 1.80Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.7900
E6300 (2MB L2 cache 1.86Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.8900
E6400 (2MB L2 cache 2.13Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.11500
E6600 (4MB L2 cache 2.40Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.15800
E6700 (4MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.24000

Motherboard Price List :

Motherboard for AMD CPU (Socket AM2) DDR2

Asus M2V-TVM Rs.3150
Asus M2NPV-VM Rs.4200
Asus M2N-MX Rs.4100
Asus M2NPV-MX Rs.4200
Asus M2N4 SLI Rs.5600
Asus M2N-E Rs.6000
Gigabyte RS482 Rs.4000
MSI K9NGM2 Rs.4300
MSI K9N ULTRA Rs.5600

Motherboard for Intel CPU (Socket 775) DDR1

Asus P5RD1-VM Rs.2900
Gigabyte 865GSA Rs.2350
Gigabyte 915 Rs.3100
Intel D101GGC Rs.3700
Intel 865GSA Rs.3550
Intel 915GAVL Rs.4200

Motherboard for Intel CPU (Socket 775) DDR2

Asus P5RD2 VM Rs.3100
D-Link 915 Rs.3900
Intel D102GGC2 Rs.3900
Intel D945GNTL Rs.4500

Motherboard for Intel CPU (Socket 775) Supporting Core 2 Duo Processors

Asus P5LD2-VM SE Rs.4100
Asus P5B-VM Rs.7500
Asus P5B DLX Rs.9900
Asus P5WDH DLX Rs.12700
Gigabyte GA-945GM-S2 Rs.4100
Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 Rs.9000
Gigabyte GA-965P-DQ6 Rs.12800
Intel D946GSIL Rs.4500
Intel D965RY Rs.6300
Intel D965WH Rs.7000
Intel D975XBX2 Rs.13100
MSI P965 Neo-F Rs.6000
MSI P965 Platinum Rs.8500
MSI D975X Platinum V.2 Rs.10200

Hard Disk Drives (Seagate \ Samsung) Price List :

IDE 7200 RPM :
80 GB (7200 RPM) Rs.1900
120 GB (7200 RPM) Rs.2300
160 GB (7200 RPM) Rs.2600
200 GB (7200 RPM) Rs.2900
250 GB (7200 RPM) Rs.3300
300 GB (7200 RPM) Rs.4100
320 GB (7200 RPM) Rs.4300

SATA :
80 GB SATAII Rs.2000
120 GB SATAII Rs.2400
160 GB SATAII Rs.2500
200 GB SATAII Rs.3000
250 GB SATAII Rs.3400
300 GB SATAII Rs.4200
320 GB SATAII Rs.4400

RAM Price List :

DDR 333/400MHz :

Dynet / Twinmos 256 MB Rs.1050
Dynet / Twinmos 512 MB Rs.1900
Dynet / Twinmos 1 GB Rs.3700

Transcend 256 MB Rs.1150
Transcend 512 MB Rs.2100
Transcend 1 GB Rs.4000

Kingston 256 MB Rs.1400
Kingston 512 MB Rs.2400
Kingston 1 GB Rs.4600

DDR2 533/667MHz :

Dynet / Twinmos 256 MB Rs.950
Dynet / Twinmos 512 MB Rs.1700
Dynet / Twinmos 1 GB Rs.3400

Transcend 256 MB Rs.1050
Transcend 512 MB Rs.1900
Transcend 1 GB Rs.3700

Kingston 256 MB Rs.1250
Kingston 512 MB Rs.2100
Kingston 1 GB Rs.4000

Corsair 256 MB Rs.1450
Corsair 512 MB Rs.2400
Corsair 1 GB Rs.4400

Graphic Cards Price List :

PCI-E 16x :

Spakle 7100GS 512MB Rs.2100 (128MB Onboard)
Spakle 7100GS 512MB Rs.2500 (256MB Onboard)
Spakle 7600GS 256MB Rs.4850
Spakle 7600GT 256MB Rs.6500
XFX 7100GS 512MB Rs.2750
XFX 7300GS 512MB Rs.3000 (256MB Onboard)
XFX 7300GT 256MB Rs.4400
XFX 7600GS 512MB Rs.5500 (256MB Onboard)
XFX 7600GT 256MB Rs.8400
XFX 7900GS 512MB Rs.12000 (256MB Onboard)
XFX 7900GT 256MB Rs.16000
XFX 7950GT 512MB Rs.20000
XFX 8800GTS 320MB Rs.25400
XFX 8800GTS 640MB Rs.28500
XFX 8800GTX 768MB Rs.37500
Zebronics 8800GTS 320MB Rs.19500
Zebronics 8800GTS 640MB Rs.22500
Zebronics 8800GTX 768MB Rs.29500



CRT Moniters Price List :

L.G. 15" 500G Rs.3700
L.G. 17" 700E Rs.4500
L.G. 17" Flat E700SH Rs.5800
Philips 15" 105 Rs.3600
Philips 17" 107S Rs.4300
Philips 17" Flat Rs.5300
Philips 19" 109S Rs.9300
Samsung 15" 591S Rs.3700
Samsung 17" 793S Rs.4500
Samsung 17" Flat 798MB Rs.5700
Samsung 19" Flat 997MB Rs.11900
Viewsonic 17" Flat Rs.5700
Viewsonic 19" Flat Rs.9900

LCD / TFT Price List :

BenQ 15'' FP51G Rs.7800
BenQ 17'' FP71E+ Rs.8500
BenQ 19'' FP92W Rs.12000
L.G. 15" L1520B Rs.8200
L.G. 17" L1752S Rs.9500
L.G. 19" L1952S Rs.13400
Samsung 15" 540N Rs.8200
Samsung 17" 740N Rs.9500
Samsung 19'' 940BW Rs.13000
Viewsonic 15" VA503M Rs.7900
Viewsonic 17" VA712 Rs.9000
Viewsonic 17" VA1703 Rs.9900
Viewsonic 19" VG1930VM Rs.12700

Optical Devices Price List :

DVD ROM :
Sony Rs.850
Samsung Rs.840
L.G. Rs.830
Liteon Rs.850

Combo Drives :
L.G. Rs.1020
Samsung Rs.1000
Sony Rs.1100

DVD Writers :
16 X L.G. Rs.1600
20 X Liteon Rs.1900
16 X Samsung Rs.1650
16 X Sony Rs.1700

Speakers Price List :

Altech Lancing AVS-121I Rs.1100
Altech Lancing ATP3 2.1 Rs.2600
Altech Lancing VL-251 5.1 Rs.4000
Creative SBS 2.1 Rs.1100
Creative SBS 5.1 Rs.2200
Creative Inspire 2.1 Rs.1800
Creative Inspire 4.1 Rs.2400
Creative Inspire 5.1 Rs.3700
Creative Inspire 6.1 Rs.5300
Creative Inspire 7.1 Rs.6900
Logitech M20 MM 2.1 Speaker Rs.950
Logitech M30 MM 2.1 Speaker Rs.1950
Logitech M50 MM 5.1 Speaker Rs.2850

Cabinet\SMPS Price List :

Cooler Master 380W SMPS Rs.1900
Cooler Master 500W SMPS Rs.3200
Frontech Jupitar Rs.1100
I-Ball 441 Rs.1625
I-Ball GRABIT Rs.1650
I-Ball Benz Rs.1850
Novatech ATX Rs.1600
Odessey ATX Rs.1100
Powersafe 500W SMPS Rs.2600
Typhoon 400W Rs.620
Zebronics Antibiotics Cabinet Rs.1700
Zebronics Elegance Cabinet Rs.1550
Zebronics Pure Platinum 400W Rs.1500
Zebronics Pure Platinum 500W Rs.2100

TV Tuner Cards Price List :

TV Tuner Frontech/Intex Rs.1150
TV Tuner Frontech/Intex Ext Rs.1000
Pixel View Play TV Pro Rs.1550
Pinnacle PCTV 50i Rs.2300
Pinnacle PCTV 100i Rs.4100
Tech-Com Ext TV Tuner for TFT/LCD Rs.1790

Headphones Price List :
Altec Lansing AHS202i - Stereo headset Rs.650
Altec Lansing AHS502i Closed Ear-cup Headset Rs.900
Logitech Precision PC Gaming Headset Rs.1900
Logitech Premium Stereo Refresh Headset Rs.800

Web Camera Price List :

Tech-Com Web Camera Rs.500
Logitech Quickcam Go WebCamera Rs.990
Logitech Quickcam Cam Family Rs.1200
Logitech Quickcam Masenger Rs.1500

Printers/Scanners Price List :
HP Scanjet G3010 Photo Scanner Rs.6350
HP Deskjet F370 All-In-One (Printer/Scan/Copier) Rs.4050
HP Inkjet F380 All-In-One (Print, Scan, Copy) Rs.4550

Gaming Devices Price List :
Logitech Wingman Precision Game pad Rs.650
Logitech Wingman Force 3d Joystick Rs.3650
Logitech Wingman Attack 3 Joystick Rs.1350
Mercury Gamedpad Rs.550
Frontech Jpystick Josh Rs.800
Frontech Adventure Wheel Rs.1200
Frontech Voyager Wheel Rs.1450
Logitech Force Feel Back Wheel Rs.3000

Modems Price List :

56K Internal PC-Tel Rs.250
D-Link 56K Internal Rs.400
D-Link 56K Ext. Rs.1300
DSL Modem D-Link Rs.1400

UPS Price List :

Microtech 600VA Rs.1800
Microtech 800VA Rs.2300
Microtech 1KVA Rs.2900
Wipro 500VA Rs.1600
Wipro 600VA Rs.2000
Wipro 800VA Rs.2500
APC 500VA Rs.1995
APC 650VA Rs.2700
APC 800VA Rs.4600
Frontech 600 VA Rs.1600


----------



## premsharma (Mar 30, 2007)

Prices quoted are not realistic. These may be dealer prices. No one is willing to sell on these prices. If ytou have the source, mention it with address & telphone number.

There are huge discrepencies too. In another thread AMD X2 4200+ is said to be available @ 5000 at Kolkata and here you have mentioned it much more than that.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Mar 30, 2007)

yeah thats a great list 
i want to make some correction in that
price of  
Tech-Com Ext TV Tuner for TFT/LCD model ssd tv 722 is not Rs.1790 but is 1575 inc taxes 
i can guran damn tee because i purchased it on 15march07
from computer empire nehru place delhi


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 30, 2007)

@ssdivisiongermany1933 thanks bro if provide a link or name of shop so it much better


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 30, 2007)

These price are approximation can vary from place to place


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 30, 2007)

****Prices are indicative only***these will vary from one city to another****


----------



## premsharma (Mar 30, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> These price are approximation can vary from place to place


 
It can vary from place to place, I am not saying that. You please give me the source contact, which ever city it may be from, I will buy from the place where you have quoted these prices. If these prices are genuine, why should you shy away from giving add & contact details. We can make arrangements to buy from same fellow, who has given you these quotes.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 30, 2007)

Well i 've seen these prices in the past,they have been pasted from other sites.If the dude has his own prices then u r a real a hard worker!!!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 31, 2007)

iam from delhi , U can query from Nehru place


----------



## premsharma (Mar 31, 2007)

Well I got my reply. These are fake. There may not be any use of this thread. I have seen people quoting MSI P965 Platinum @ 6000, @ 8500 and so on, where as in actual it is arround 10000 inlusive of all taxes etc.

Place do not matter now a days. Buying is possible online. Please in future do not post any such crap material untill unless, you are able to give add & contact details of such herdware store, who can sell the items on your quoted price.



			
				ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> iam from delhi , U can query from Nehru place


 
I have already enquired from NP, No one is ready to give me MSI P965 Platinum for Rs 8500. They told me that it would cost me 9500 + taxes or even more than that


----------



## azad (Mar 31, 2007)

@premsharma, 

dude, which site in india allows you to buy online ?


----------



## premsharma (Mar 31, 2007)

azad said:
			
		

> @premsharma,
> 
> dude, which site in india allows you to buy online ?


 
Which site does not aloow? There are hots of sites like ebay, yantra and many more. If I know a telephone number of a hardware seller in any city, I can just call him, negotiate prices and then pay him by netbanking, and he despatches item.

Over past 5 years or so, I have been buying like this only. I bought viewsonic 19 wide tft from Bombay while sitting at Agra and Antec Super LanBoy & WD 250 GB HDD, 2 years back through same channels. You have to trust these guys for that simple formula is avoid North India, specially Delhi & its surrounding hubs [cheaters heaven]. Prefer Western & Southern regions.


----------



## saurav29 (Mar 31, 2007)

I support the prices for SSdiv guy but i think they are off by Tax only....
@premsharma YGPM

Peace
Raj


----------



## kooldude (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi guys...Bumped into this website recently *www.theitwares.com these people are based in Mumbai and i found the rates very good.

Plus they provide Home delivery to Mumbai people too u ppl can check it out if you like!!


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 31, 2007)

kooldude said:
			
		

> Hi guys...Bumped into this website recently *www.theitwares.com these people are based in Mumbai and i found the rates very good.
> 
> Plus they provide Home delivery to Mumbai people too u ppl can check it out if you like!!


 
 good job


----------



## stkarthikeyan (Mar 31, 2007)

*True 16X PCIe AMD SLI motherboard prices please!!*

Dear Experts,

I want to Buy an SLI enabled motherboard for AMD 4200 X2 Processor.
I have shortlisted those boards which i found to have
*SLI support for Dual PCIe GPUs operating at true 16X speed*.
(some SLI board can support dual GPU mode at only 8X max  )


I would like to know the price of the following and also suggest any other (ASUS/any) AMD AM2 socket boards which support SLI with 16X Dual GPUs.*1) ASUS CROSSHAIR*
*2) ASUS M2N32 WS Professional*
*3) ASUS M2N32SL Vista Premium*
*4) ASUS M2N32SLI Deluxe* 


​Request One more advice regarding GF PCIe Cards Please, 

_*which is better?*_ 

*one GF Nvidia 7600GT 256 MB *
*or*
*Two GF Nvidia 7600Gs 256 MB in* *SLI*

one more Help,
Hurryyyyyyyyyyyyyy.................................. !!! 


Thank You ,
Regards,
Karthik
Bangalore



​


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 1, 2007)

You people wanna the price given by me beleive it or not depends on u .not my head ache


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 1, 2007)

@stkarthikeyan
Go for a single 7900GS for 12k or a GT for 13.5k instead of 2x7600GS in SLI.

Or settle for a single 7600GSA and later move on to a 8600GS,or GT when they are launched.


----------



## saurav29 (Apr 1, 2007)

AFAIK..... Theoritically 2 7600GS will give a kickass performance at least that was the idea but this platform is still plagued by some serious design issues and is in evolutions stages more work is being done perhaps this is the scene of futire and as of yet presently boards are yet to  extract the potential it has so until, better SLI boards comes out stick with single cards.... Unless you like to burn money or experiment with newer platforms that case go for it and @ aravind is right go for single 7900GS.....
Peace
Raj


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 1, 2007)

@stkarthikeyan
Yeah arvind is right.Buy a single 7900GS rather than 2 7600 GS.7900 GS is a better performer and sucks less power than a SLI setup.

Also all motherboards u have listed are really good deals.I think SLI setup isn't really necessary until u have $99999999999....or in other words tonnes of cash to waste.
U can have a good performance with a single card.
I mean why wasting ur money on 2 7900 GTX when u can have the same or better performance with a single 8800 GTX.


----------



## monkey (Apr 1, 2007)

kooldude said:
			
		

> Hi guys...Bumped into this website recently *www.theitwares.com these people are based in Mumbai and i found the rates very good.
> 
> Plus they provide Home delivery to Mumbai people too u ppl can check it out if you like!!



Are you sure the prices are good?
It quotes Corsair XMS 1GB 800 MHz for Rs. 10,650/- wheras it is available for Rs. 8,995/- at www.yantraonline.in!
Are the prices inclusive of taxes?


----------



## stkarthikeyan (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks a Lot Lot Guys,
I will buy a single GF7600GS or a GF7600GT and run it alone. GF7900S is way 2 xpensive for now . i am gonna save the SLI mode for my future mars project.

Thanks a lot again.

regards,

karthikeyan


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: True 16X PCIe AMD SLI motherboard prices please!!*



			
				stkarthikeyan said:
			
		

> Dear Experts,
> 
> I want to Buy an SLI enabled motherboard for AMD 4200 X2 Processor.
> I have shortlisted those boards which i found to have
> ...


*Look at the following configuration:-*
*Intel Core2Duo E6600*

*Asus P5N32-E SLI **(SLI compatible and both slots run at 16x full speed - awesome no frills mobo)*

*XFX 7600GT Fatality Edition *

*Zebronics Antibiotic Cabinet *

*Zebronics Platinum 500 Watts Power supply *

*Samsung Syncmaster 940 BW *

*1GB DDR2 SDRAM @ 667mhz*

*200 GB Sata II Seagate HDD*

*Microsoft wireless desktop (kbd+mse)*

well regarding the graphics card I would suggest a *bull crap card* rite now and when *8600GT *comes out u may sell of ur existing card and buy 2 *8600GT* s.........


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: True 16X PCIe AMD SLI motherboard prices please!!*



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> *Look at the following configuration:-*
> *Intel Core2Duo E6600*
> 
> *Asus P5N32-E SLI **(SLI compatible and both slots run at 16x full speed - awesome no frills mobo)*
> ...




I 'de like to change few things in this.Buy a Leadtek 7900 GS rather than 7600 GT Fatality,they have almost same price but the performance gap is BIG.

Also the motherboard,buy a 680i or 650i motherboard.

I also had the same config. in mind apart from card,motherboard & RAM but this dude has *AMD 4200 X2* & there are no 680i or 650i motherboards for *AMD* AFAIK.


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 2, 2007)

ok for *Amd *he will have to choose a *separate mobo* as *Asus P5N32-E SLI* (Rs.13500/- + VAT) is *exclusively designed* for *Intel's Quad Core* Procs.

*@keith_j_snyder2 *:* Asus P5N32-E SLI* is a NVIDIA nForce® *680i* SLI™ motherboard
*www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=1459&l1=3&l2=11&l3=397
.....so its best for SLI app....& I'd also suggest a *Leadtek 7900 GS*

*www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=1459&l1=3&l2=11&l3=397


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 2, 2007)

^^^uh..ohh...sorry...my bad!!!
Well if this motherboard is for the price mentioned above then its a steal baby!!!
And also this motherboard also supports 1333 MHZ FSB which is next generation processors after these C2D 1066 MHZ.
They say its the best value for money,if one chooses INTEL C2D or Quad Core!!!


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 2, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> ^^^uh..ohh...sorry...my bad!!!
> Well if this motherboard is for the price mentioned above then its a steal baby!!!
> And also this motherboard also supports 1333 MHZ FSB which is next generation processors after these C2D 1066 MHZ.
> They say its the best value for money,if one chooses INTEL C2D or Quad Core!!!


 
as a matter of fact I think this a cheaper version of the Asus Striker Extreme



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> ^^^uh..ohh...sorry...my bad!!!
> Well if this motherboard is for the price mentioned above then its a steal baby!!!
> And also this motherboard also supports 1333 MHZ FSB which is next generation processors after these C2D 1066 MHZ.
> They say its the best value for money,if one chooses INTEL C2D or Quad Core!!!


 
as a matter of fact I think this a cheaper version of the Asus Striker Extreme the only problem of this mobo being the lack of ports at the back panel of the board


----------



## sr_garg (Apr 2, 2007)

hii buddies...
i think u ppl missed this post..... i'm waiting for this a long time... plz reply..
thanks... 



			
				sr_garg said:
			
		

> can u tell me the market price not the MRP. of the followin things -
> 
> 
> *All r 2 GB*
> ...


----------



## kooldude (Apr 3, 2007)

monkey said:
			
		

> Are you sure the prices are good?
> It quotes Corsair XMS 1GB 800 MHz for Rs. 10,650/- wheras it is available for Rs. 8,995/- at www.yantraonline.in!
> Are the prices inclusive of taxes?



Yes you are right!! but compare other prices and u'll see how kool the prices are on the *www.theitwares.com in comparison with any other online website.


----------



## azad (Apr 3, 2007)

does anyone have any experience buying from theitwares.com.....i mean hows the service, reliability and all?


----------



## kooldude (Apr 4, 2007)

azad said:
			
		

> does anyone have any experience buying from theitwares.com.....i mean hows the service, reliability and all?



See wat i found abt them

Check this out

*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/display.jsp?page=forum/viewtopic.jsp&section=Forum&subsection=Hardware&cat_id=72&topic_id=9738&forum_id=1333

*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/display.jsp?page=forum/viewtopic.jsp&section=Forum&subsection=Hardware&cat_id=72&topic_id=9716&forum_id=1333


----------



## azad (Apr 4, 2007)

thx dude..


----------



## ITTechPerson (Apr 5, 2007)

I am willing to install a tv tuner with linux/win xp. Any body suggest which tv tuner will be good (for xp/linux).


----------



## squid (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: UPS  Price reqd.*

I need an UPS and SUrge Protector for the following configuration

Athlon XP 1800+       
512 MB Ram
17" CRT Monitor
Two 80 GB HDD
One Combo drive
One CD Drive
Three PCI Cards

I like to have a  Back-UPS RS 800VA or  APC BACK-UPS CS 650VA 

Please inform me the price for the above and also a better alternative
My budget is up to Rs.4500
Regards


----------



## ruturaj3 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Sound Card ?*

I am willing to but Altec Lansing ATP3 or MX5021.
Can any one tell me , is it necessary to buy high end sound Card.
Also tell me the cost of sound cards in mumbai.


----------



## azad (Apr 6, 2007)

@ruturaj3, its not essential to have a high end soundcard for normal usage...however if u are audophile , then things are diff..i suggest u go in for ATP3...

@squid, the apc 650 va will cost u arnd 3200 and 500 va arnd 2400..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Sound Card ?*



			
				ruturaj3 said:
			
		

> I am willing to but Altec Lansing ATP3 or MX5021.
> Can any one tell me , is it necessary to buy high end sound Card.
> Also tell me the cost of sound cards in mumbai.




Well MX 5021 & ATP3 are different catagory.IF price is not a problem then i suggest MX 5021.I have ATP 3 & i am satisfied with its performance.


----------



## bukaida (Apr 7, 2007)

To have best performance from your speaker, use a good sound card like sound blaster(yes, even for a 2.1).


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 8, 2007)

ok , which DVD Writer should i buy .......... which one is the best in 2K .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 8, 2007)

Liteon 20x DVDRW.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 8, 2007)

So they come in 20x flavours now huh! Do they actually write at this speed?


----------



## aritrap (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey aravind_20, have you bought the DVD writer. If you have, tell me if the CD's when they are being read or written on get heated too much or not. Mine does. 

Also can you read the dual layer DVD thet came with Digit on its 5th anniversary edition(probably may07). Please reply. Mine cannot read that DVD while it can read the other dual layers very easily.

My DVD writer cost Rs.1836. I bought it from Berlia computers(opposite Supreme computers in Chandni Chowk,Kolkata).

The model no. is LiteOn LH-20A1P.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 8, 2007)

which 20x model should i buy ..............


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Apr 9, 2007)

Budget Effect ? Prices ?


----------



## ITTechPerson (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: UPS  Price reqd.*



			
				squid said:
			
		

> I need an UPS and SUrge Protector for the following configuration
> 
> Athlon XP 1800+
> 512 MB Ram
> ...


 
APC 650va will be good ask Microdata (033-22261299) for better price
APC 800va will be verry good Price around 4,888 including tax


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 9, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> So they come in 20x flavours now huh! Do they actually write at this speed?



yup they do... but u hav to get 20x media


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 9, 2007)

ummm ......... a20x writer below/ar.  .............. 2K .............preferably those which r easily available ...... like Sony .........


----------



## amit gala (Apr 9, 2007)

where can i get 754 socket Motherboard it is not available at lamington.


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Apr 10, 2007)

Budget Effect ? Prices ?


----------



## pricelist (Apr 11, 2007)

Check this site for latest pricelist www.freewebs.co/abdulmustak
                                                                  Yours,
                                                                         pricelist.

Check this
list

This informations I got from
www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak


Athlon 64 3000+ (1.8GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2, 939)  Rs.2600 Athlon 64 3200+ (2.0GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2, 939) Rs.3050  Athlon 64 3500+ (2.2GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2, 939) Rs.3400  Athlon 64 3800+ (2.4GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2, 939) Rs.3700  Athlon 64 X2 ​ Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (2.0GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2) Rs.4200  Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (1.9GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.4800  Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (2.0GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2)  Rs.5100 Athlon 64 X2 4000+ (2.1GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.6400  Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (2.2GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.7100  Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (2.3GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.7700  Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (2.4GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.8700  Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (2.5GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.9300  Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (2.6GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.9900  Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (2.6GHz 2MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.10475  Athlon 64 X2 5400+ (2.8GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.11850  Athlon 64 X2 5600+ (2.8GHz 2MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.15250  Opteron ​ Opteron 144 (1.8GHz 1MB L2 cache 939) Rs.3200  Opteron 146 (2.0GHz 1MB L2 cache 939) Rs.3500   Opteron X2 ​ Opteron X2 165 (1.8GHz 2MB L2 cache 939) Rs.7600 Intel Processors : ​ Celeron D (775) ​  326 (256K L2 cache 2.53GHz 533MHz FSB) Rs.1900  331 (256K L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs.1950 336 (256K L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.2050  341 (256K L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.2150  Pentium 4 (775) ​ 506 (1MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.3300  511 (1MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs.3400 516 (1MB L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.3500  531 (1MB L2 cache 3.00Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.3600  Pentium D (775) ​ 820 (2MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.4100  915 (4MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB) 8Rs.4600  925 (4MB L2 cache 3.00Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.5100   Core 2 Duo (775) ​ E4300 (2MB L2 cache 1.80Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.7300  E6300 (2MB L2 cache 1.86Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.8500  E6400 (2MB L2 cache 2.13Ghz 1066MHz FSB)Rs.10700  E6600 (4MB L2 cache 2.40Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.14900  E6700 (4MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.23800

UPS

Microtech 600VA Rs.1800  Microtech 800VA Rs.2300  Wipro 500VA Rs.1600  Wipro 600VA Rs.2000  Wipro 800VA Rs.2500  APC 500VA Rs.1995  APC 650VA Rs.2700 
There are more in this site. It gives location based pricelist in india
www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak

Yours,
Pricelist

Check this
list

This informations I got from
www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak


Athlon 64 3000+ (1.8GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2, 939)  Rs.2600 Athlon 64 3200+ (2.0GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2, 939) Rs.3050  Athlon 64 3500+ (2.2GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2, 939) Rs.3400  Athlon 64 3800+ (2.4GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2, 939) Rs.3700  Athlon 64 X2 ​ Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (2.0GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2) Rs.4200  Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (1.9GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.4800  Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (2.0GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2)  Rs.5100 Athlon 64 X2 4000+ (2.1GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.6400  Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (2.2GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.7100  Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (2.3GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.7700  Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (2.4GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.8700  Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (2.5GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.9300  Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (2.6GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.9900  Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (2.6GHz 2MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.10475  Athlon 64 X2 5400+ (2.8GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.11850  Athlon 64 X2 5600+ (2.8GHz 2MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.15250  Opteron ​ Opteron 144 (1.8GHz 1MB L2 cache 939) Rs.3200  Opteron 146 (2.0GHz 1MB L2 cache 939) Rs.3500   Opteron X2 ​ Opteron X2 165 (1.8GHz 2MB L2 cache 939) Rs.7600 Intel Processors : ​ Celeron D (775) ​  326 (256K L2 cache 2.53GHz 533MHz FSB) Rs.1900  331 (256K L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs.1950 336 (256K L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.2050  341 (256K L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.2150  Pentium 4 (775) ​ 506 (1MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.3300  511 (1MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB)  Rs.3400 516 (1MB L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.3500  531 (1MB L2 cache 3.00Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.3600  Pentium D (775) ​ 820 (2MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.4100  915 (4MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB) 8Rs.4600  925 (4MB L2 cache 3.00Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.5100   Core 2 Duo (775) ​ E4300 (2MB L2 cache 1.80Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.7300  E6300 (2MB L2 cache 1.86Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.8500  E6400 (2MB L2 cache 2.13Ghz 1066MHz FSB)Rs.10700  E6600 (4MB L2 cache 2.40Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.14900  E6700 (4MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.23800

UPS

Microtech 600VA Rs.1800  Microtech 800VA Rs.2300  Wipro 500VA Rs.1600  Wipro 600VA Rs.2000  Wipro 800VA Rs.2500  APC 500VA Rs.1995  APC 650VA Rs.2700 
There are more in this site. It gives location based pricelist in india
www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak

Yours,
Pricelist

Check this
list

This informations I got from
www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak

Athlon 64

Athlon 64 3000+ (1.8GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2, 939) Rs.2600 
Athlon 64 3200+ (2.0GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2, 939) Rs.3050 
Athlon 64 3500+ (2.2GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2, 939) Rs.3400 
Athlon 64 3800+ (2.4GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2, 939) Rs.3700 
Athlon 64 X2 ​

Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (2.0GHz 512KB L2 cache AM2) Rs.4200 
Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (1.9GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.4800 
Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (2.0GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.5100 
Athlon 64 X2 4000+ (2.1GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.6400 
Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (2.2GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.7100 
Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (2.3GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.7700
 Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (2.4GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.8700 
Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (2.5GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.9300 
Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (2.6GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.9900 
Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (2.6GHz 2MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.10475 
Athlon 64 X2 5400+ (2.8GHz 1MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.11850 
Athlon 64 X2 5600+ (2.8GHz 2MB L2 cache AM2) Rs.15250 
Opteron ​
Opteron 144 (1.8GHz 1MB L2 cache 939) Rs.3200 
Opteron 146 (2.0GHz 1MB L2 cache 939) Rs.3500 
Opteron X2 ​

Opteron X2 165 (1.8GHz 2MB L2 cache 939) Rs.7600 

Intel Processors : 

Celeron D (775) ​
326 (256K L2 cache 2.53GHz 533MHz FSB) Rs.1900 
331 (256K L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.1950 
336 (256K L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.2050 
341 (256K L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.2150 
Pentium 4 (775) ​
506 (1MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.3300 
511 (1MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.3400 
516 (1MB L2 cache 2.93Ghz 533MHz FSB) Rs.3500 
531 (1MB L2 cache 3.00Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.3600 
Pentium D (775) ​
820 (2MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.4100 
915 (4MB L2 cache 2.80Ghz 800MHz FSB) 8Rs.4600 
925 (4MB L2 cache 3.00Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.5100 
Core 2 Duo (775) 

E4300 (2MB L2 cache 1.80Ghz 800MHz FSB) Rs.7300 
E6300 (2MB L2 cache 1.86Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.8500 
E6400 (2MB L2 cache 2.13Ghz 1066MHz FSB)Rs.10700 
E6600 (4MB L2 cache 2.40Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.14900 


UPS

Microtech 600VA Rs.1800 
Microtech 800VA Rs.2300 
Wipro 500VA Rs.1600 
Wipro 600VA Rs.2000 
Wipro 800VA Rs.2500 
APC 500VA Rs.1995 
APC 650VA Rs.2700 


There are more in this site. It gives location based pricelist in india

www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak

Yours,
Pricelist​


----------



## arun77574 (Apr 11, 2007)

PRICELIST... i jus have only one word for you. 
WoW!!!


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Apr 11, 2007)

members living in chennai can visit.. this site.. 
*deltapage.com/
the update it weekly..
regards....


----------



## gmanog (Apr 11, 2007)

^^ lot of people here know about that site already, may be it will help new comers here, nowadays they don't update it weekly.


----------



## premsharma (Apr 11, 2007)

deltapage is no more great. There are sites like theitwares.com which updates daily and has wide range of products.


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 11, 2007)

*Intel Core2Duo E6420 is now out and just waiting for Intel to release new prices after its version of price cuts*


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 11, 2007)

oh BTW guys, E4400 has been out for a while and has been selling in US


----------



## blacklight (Apr 11, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> *Intel Core2Duo E6420 is now out and just waiting for Intel to release new prices after its version of price cuts*



intel price cuts are rumoured to happen around April 22 ,which incidentally is the 1st anniversary of the C2D launch.
and after AMD doing a big slash in prices ,just waitin for this to happen

but no idea when these prices cuts would be reflected in india


----------



## premsharma (Apr 12, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> *Intel Core2Duo E6420 is now out and just waiting for Intel to release new prices after its version of price cuts*


 
I am also looking for this one i.e. E6420 4MB cache. If you come accross it here in India, please update us.


----------



## raysoni_r (Apr 12, 2007)

as i would like to know comparison for amd and intel processor
eg for intel celeron then for amd which one
    for intel pentium dual core then for amd which one
    for intel quad core then for amd which one


----------



## blacklight (Apr 12, 2007)

AMD Vs INTEL performance charts

*www23.tomshardware.com/cpu.html

*www.tgdaily.com/content/view/31427/137/


----------



## mohit sharma (Apr 13, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Liteon 20x DVDRW.



* bought today from nehru place ( del. ) for 1850 bucks  , quite nice bundle with 2 supplementry changeable silver and black cd front cover to suit color of ur cabinet @ just 50 bucks more then sony dru - 170 c
*


----------



## darklord (Apr 13, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> oh BTW guys, E4400 has been out for a while and has been selling in US


Really ?? where ? havent seen any


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 13, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> oh BTW guys, E4400 has been out for a while and has been selling in US




Yeah i also wanna know where it is?I 've seen many websites but its no where.
I believe u must be mistaken E4300 as E4400


----------



## gsmsikar (Apr 13, 2007)

can anyone tell the lowest price of this motherboard & processor in NEHRU PALACE , DELHI ? and also try to tell the name of the shop ///

1. Athlon 64 X2 3600+ 1.9GHz 1MB L2 cache
2. Athlon 64 X2 3800+ 2.0GHz 1MB L2 cache
3. M2NPV-VM  (ASUS NVIDIA GeForce 6150 and nForce 430 Chipset)

please reply urgently...

thanks


----------



## vivek404 (Apr 13, 2007)

gsmsikar said:
			
		

> can anyone tell the lowest price of this motherboard & processor in NEHRU PALACE , DELHI ? and also try to tell the name of the shop ///
> 
> 1. Athlon 64 X2 3600+ 1.9GHz 1MB L2 cache
> 2. Athlon 64 X2 3800+ 2.0GHz 1MB L2 cache
> ...



*www.theitwares.com/

they have updated the prices......especially look for AMD proccys.....Great prices!


----------



## gsmsikar (Apr 13, 2007)

vivek404 said:
			
		

> *www.theitwares.com/
> 
> they have updated the prices......especially look for AMD proccys.....Great prices!


i need the latest price from NEHRU PALACE DELHI, and any ADDRESS from there ...


----------



## xbonez (Apr 13, 2007)

seagate laptop harddisk in external 3.5" case usb interface portable hdd 40gb rs2100 80gb rs2800. nehru place, new delhi


----------



## freakitude (Apr 13, 2007)

gsmsikar said:
			
		

> i need the latest price from NEHRU PALACE DELHI, and any ADDRESS from there ...



Visit *www.npithub.com .


----------



## Geforce (Apr 13, 2007)

amit gala said:
			
		

> where can i get 754 socket Motherboard it is not available at lamington.




I have a socket 754 mobo lying with me. I changed to the one with a PCIe slot and this one has AGP. 

*global.msi.com.tw/uploads/prod_9d52708054c1692bdea46071205a4eeb.gif
You can find it here *global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=574&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=#

I used it for some time, but the condition is top-notch.

So, you interested ?


----------



## gsmsikar (Apr 14, 2007)

Geforce said:
			
		

> I have a socket 754 mobo lying with me. I changed to the one with a PCIe slot and this one has AGP.
> 
> *global.msi.com.tw/uploads/prod_9d52708054c1692bdea46071205a4eeb.gif
> You can find it here *global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=574&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=#
> ...


what is the price expected?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 14, 2007)

I just bought Kingstone ValueRAM DDR2 667Mhz 1GB SODIMM (for Laptops) for Rs. 4680. If it makes any difference.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 14, 2007)

gsmsikar said:
			
		

> can anyone tell the lowest price of this motherboard & processor in NEHRU PALACE , DELHI ? and also try to tell the name of the shop ///
> 
> 1. Athlon 64 X2 3600+ 1.9GHz 1MB L2 cache
> 2. Athlon 64 X2 3800+ 2.0GHz 1MB L2 cache
> ...



check out the shop COmputer Empire in Nehru Place. Ask anyone in nehru place ad he'll guide u to the shop. it has the most competitive prices in delhi but there is always a lot of rush there (thank to his prices  )


----------



## Geforce (Apr 14, 2007)

gsmsikar said:
			
		

> what is the price expected?


*global.msi.com.tw/uploads/prod_9d52708054c1692bdea46071205a4eeb.gif

Its a feature rich nforce3 board....was high end one time....but I can get rid of it in just 2.5k


----------



## serpent_rider (Apr 23, 2007)

I am buying a new pc.
My budget is Rs 10000 for processor & motherboard. I can further strech this by 2000 bucks.
I am getting AMD athlon X2 3800(AM2) with ASUS M2N-MX board with Nvidia GeForce 6100/nForce 430 for RS.9,000. Athlon X2 4200 with mobo is 10,000 and Athlon X2 3800(AM2) with nvidia 6150 is Rs.11,000.
Is it a good deal? I want a good combo of mobo & processor.
Any other combination of mobo+processor.
AMD is not necessary I can buy Intel.
I want to couple this CPU with Samsung 740N LCD monitor. Is DVI output is necessary or can be fine with analog output?


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 23, 2007)

@serpent_rider
yeah for that much money, that's the combination I would get, but something seems wrong, there cannot be a 2k difference for 6100 and 6150 nVidia chipset same board, what's the board in second case?
I guess you can just get 3800+ with 6100 for 9k, and OC it, or 4200+ maybe.
Intel has no good combo in this range, AMD will give very good performance.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 23, 2007)

OK.. so AMD and Intel both prices are droped...  can any one please post kolkata G.C avneu prices


----------



## goobimama (Apr 23, 2007)

^^ How did you change your username? Or was it always choto cheeta?

And yipee hurray for the intel price drop!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 23, 2007)

^^

I requested our admin, and fortunatelly he changed it !!


----------



## serpent_rider (Apr 24, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> @serpent_rider
> yeah for that much money, that's the combination I would get, but something seems wrong, there cannot be a 2k difference for 6100 and 6150 nVidia chipset same board, what's the board in second case?
> I guess you can just get 3800+ with 6100 for 9k, and OC it, or 4200+ maybe.
> Intel has no good combo in this range, AMD will give very good performance.


 
ThanX for your advice Kniwor.


----------



## gsmsikar (Apr 24, 2007)

what would be a good combination of intel core 2 duo CPU with a good motherboard , and both should not be more then Rs. 10000, 
please let me know the motherboard and price after price drop.....

thanks


----------



## kooldude (Apr 24, 2007)

serpent_rider said:
			
		

> ThanX for your advice Kniwor.


Hi serpent_rider

Dude the prices your getting are real very very bad infact i shld say its like your dealer is ripping you OFF!!!

X2 3800 & M2N MX - 8150 MAX (I really mean MAX)

X2 3800 & M2N PV MX - 8750 MAX...

X2 4200 & M2N MX - 10000 MAX

Infact check this www.theitwares.com i thnk thy'll get it for you and you'll get it cheap even after paying the shipping charges


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 24, 2007)

it's 9k for him, that's 850/- more, depends on what city he's in, but still, serpent_rider should check out if theitwarez can provide it cheaper.


----------



## kooldude (Apr 24, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> it's 9k for him, that's 850/- more, depends on what city he's in, but still, serpent_rider should check out if theitwarez can provide it cheaper.



I seriously think that he can save atleat 500-600 easily shipping a Mobo + CPU would be 300 Max yaar!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 24, 2007)

In Kolkata They still quoting the old price for E6600 15k+ (TAX)  and there is no D965WH too...

i called Techocraft just now 

can any one tell me where can i Find E6600 (New price) and D965WH in Kolkata ?????


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 24, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> In Kolkata They still quoting the old price for E6600 15k+ (TAX)  and there is no D965WH too...
> 
> i called Techocraft just now
> 
> can any one tell me where can i Find E6600 (New price) and D965WH in Kolkata ?????



Not so fast bro, i think you must wait for 1 more week for prices to show up in India properly


----------



## blacklight (Apr 24, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> In Kolkata They still quoting the old price for E6600 15k+ (TAX)  and there is no D965WH too...
> 
> i called Techocraft just now
> 
> can any one tell me where can i Find E6600 (New price) and D965WH in Kolkata ?????



ITwares @mumbai quotes 11K for E6600 which i feel is a tad higher
considering $ is now at 41-42 .
[Oops ..its mumbai...thnx sukhdeep for pointing it out ]


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 24, 2007)

ITwares @chennai   I thought they were only in Mumbai.

anywayz, i think the price quoted on ITwares are always on the higher side. The DG965WH is quoted at Rs 8500 while it is available for Rs 6500 at most places


----------



## premsharma (Apr 24, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> ITwares @chennai   I thought they were only in Mumbai.
> 
> anywayz, i think the price quoted on ITwares are always on the higher side. The DG965WH is quoted at Rs 8500 while it is available for Rs 6500 at most places


 
DG965WH at 6500??????? Might be another model?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 24, 2007)

serpent_rider said:
			
		

> I am buying a new pc.
> My budget is Rs 10000 for processor & motherboard. I can further strech this by 2000 bucks.
> I am getting AMD athlon X2 3800(AM2) with ASUS M2N-MX board with Nvidia GeForce 6100/nForce 430 for RS.9,000. Athlon X2 4200 with mobo is 10,000 and Athlon X2 3800(AM2) with nvidia 6150 is Rs.11,000.
> Is it a good deal? I want a good combo of mobo & processor.
> ...


Insted of nVidia 6150,buy a mobo with AMD 690 chipset like* Asus M2AVM-HDMI. This is better performer although the price is slightly higher.Another* one is* Jetway **M2A692-GDG its also a 690 without HDMI but a good one.*


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 25, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> DG965WH at 6500??????? Might be another model?



Well, i have heard from Someone in Delhi about it plus DG965WH is cheap MOBO. I myself got it from USA few months back for RS 5500 including 1000 RS for Shipping only


----------



## gsmsikar (Apr 25, 2007)

what is the price of zebronics antibiotic cabinet? 
and
what is the price of Transcend T610 mp3 player?

i am getting  Asus M2NPV-VM with Athlon 64 X2 3800+  for  Rs.9152 (inclusive of all taxes)
is the price OK ?


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 26, 2007)

******Can anybody post a new price list which takes into effect the price cuts from Intel and AMD and the prices of the latest graphics cards launched by Nvidia******


----------



## monkey (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey gsmsikar,
MoBo and Proc. price seems OK.
Zebronics Antibiotic retails for Rs. 2050/- in Delhi.


----------



## speedrider_100 (Apr 26, 2007)

hey, got your link very helpful.

see, i need some help

I have to buy a 15inch LCD moniter

Minimum cost, brand doesn't matter(warrenty does)(1 year would be fine)

i am in gurgaon. could you please provide me some idea about moniters(LCD)15 inch. 

Thanks in advance, reply as soon as possible.
speedrider_100


----------



## Noman (Apr 26, 2007)

hi guys

What's the latest price after drop?

Intel E6600 

Asus P5N-E SLI OR P5N32-E SLI

any idea about DX10 cards availabilty in India


----------



## Digital_Paladin_ (Apr 26, 2007)

Can anyone post the prices of current digital cameras from different

brands like sony,kodak,nikon,canon etc. which are running in the current

indian market?


----------



## darklord (Apr 26, 2007)

Noman said:
			
		

> hi guys
> 
> What's the latest price after drop?
> 
> ...



Asus P5N-E SLI = 8-9k
Asus P5N32-E SLI = 13-14k
E 6600 = 15k [no idea what it is after price drop]
DX10 cards = 8800 series is available readily and 8600 and 8500 series should be available very soon.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 26, 2007)

8600 & 8500 cards r available now


----------



## pkt3000 (Apr 26, 2007)

whats the price of iball 600 VA UPS?


----------



## Noman (Apr 26, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> 8600 & 8500 cards r available now


 
Where do you get it in Chennai

8600 and 8500..here it's not launched



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> Asus P5N-E SLI = 8-9k
> Asus P5N32-E SLI = 13-14k
> E 6600 = 15k [no idea what it is after price drop]
> DX10 cards = 8800 series is available readily and 8600 and 8500 series should be available very soon.


 
Thanks for th Quote darklord!!
I enquired E6600 will be around 11-12k after drop
Asus P5n-e Sli any idea about the performance~
guys can you suggest a Board for E6600


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 26, 2007)

For all those wondering about mid-budget 8xxx series cards, XFX and MSI have announced availability of those cards with more or less similar pricing.

MSI NX8600GTS-OC 256MB Rs.16,500/-

MSI NX8600GT 256MB Rs. 12,500/-

MSI NX8500GT 256MB Rs. 6,700/-

MSI cards will be available from second week of May in India. XFX cards may be out in the market, not sure.


----------



## janitha (Apr 26, 2007)

See the link below
*priceguru.in/archives/new-hardware/76#more-76


----------



## raj14 (Apr 27, 2007)

Noman said:
			
		

> guys can you suggest a Board for E6600



depends on the budget, it's always a good idea to get the highest motherboard you can afford (for future proofing) i suggest getting ASUS P5B Deluxe, which sells for 11.9k (PrimeABGB), 12.9k (Most shops) do note however, that onboard sound chip of P5B Deluxe, ADI is very problematic and has trouble providing 6ch Output, so if you get the board, don't use the onboard sound, instead, use a cheap Soundcard like SB Live! or SB Audigy. if you don't want to go for a P965 based solution get XFX nForce 680i LT, based on the nVidia nForce 680i chipset, unlike the more expensive boards available (ASUS Striker Extreme - 22k) the board offers all the main features of the 680i chipset while cutting down the ones most users won't use (like instead of Dual Lan, it features only one) so it will give you great performance without bleeding the pocket too much. hope this helps


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^
If u need the system for gaming and willing to spend around Rs.13-14K on a motherboard I believe ur best bet is the following bundle:-
*Asus P5N32-E SLI NVIDIA Socket 775 ATX Motherboard and an Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2.40GHz Processor*

*Chk this*


----------



## kooldude (Apr 27, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> ******Can anybody post a new price list which takes into effect the price cuts from Intel and AMD and the prices of the latest graphics cards launched by Nvidia******


www.theitwares.com have got the latest prices for Intel C2D after Price cuts also the RAM prices have gone down check it ...


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^

I found these prices interesting in the above website:-

*Core 2 Duo 2.13 Ghz E6420* *10800*
* 
Kingston **DDR 2 1 GB 667 Mhz* *2250 *
* 
Seagate* Sata 2 250 GB 3500
* 
Sony* DVD - Writers 16x 1875


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 27, 2007)

can any one put some light of availibility of D965WH in Kolkata ?? and about Procy price, they are still asking the old rate  and No E6420 in kolkata yet


----------



## kooldude (Apr 27, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> can any one put some light of availibility of D965WH in Kolkata ?? and about Procy price, they are still asking the old rate  and No E6420 in kolkata yet



Get it from www.theitwares.com they have the updated quotes now 

E6420 - 10800

D965WH - 8400


----------



## raj14 (Apr 27, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> ^^^
> If u need the system for gaming and willing to spend around Rs.13-14K on a motherboard I believe ur best bet is the following bundle:-
> *Asus P5N32-E SLI NVIDIA Socket 775 ATX Motherboard and an Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2.40GHz Processor*
> 
> *Chk this*



P5N32-SLi Retails for 19k in India. furthmore, TigerDirect does Not ship to India, for the product specs of P5N32-SLi, Go Here
most of the features P5N32 Offers won't be used by a majority of the people, i don't see why people should pay their hard-earned cash just to show off some features they won't ever use. and to be honest, spending more than 15k on a mobo isn't really a great idea, especially when that money can be invested in getting more Ram, a HDD or a better graphics card  i suppose even if someone wants the cream-de-crop, it makes far more sense to go for ASUS Striker Extreme than P5N32-SLi, Striker Extreme OCes very well and offers rock solid performance (for a price that is) and there's also ASUS Commando "RoG" which retails for 15.5k, if someone can't afford Striker Extreme, Commando should be their next best bet.


----------



## darklord (Apr 27, 2007)

raj14 said:
			
		

> P5N32-SLi Retails for 19k in India. furthmore, TigerDirect does Not ship to India, for the product specs of P5N32-SLi, Go Here
> most of the features P5N32 Offers won't be used by a majority of the people, i don't see why people should pay their hard-earned cash just to show off some features they won't ever use. and to be honest, spending more than 15k on a mobo isn't really a great idea, especially when that money can be invested in getting more Ram, a HDD or a better graphics card  i suppose even if someone wants the cream-de-crop, it makes far more sense to go for ASUS Striker Extreme than P5N32-SLi, Striker Extreme OCes very well and offers rock solid performance (for a price that is) and there's also ASUS Commando "RoG" which retails for 15.5k, if someone can't afford Striker Extreme, Commando should be their next best bet.



Asus P5N32-E SLI costs 13-14k.Striker and P5N32-E have the same PCB.few VRM and Caps here n there and that LCD poster is missing.BIOS too is almost identical including the OC options.Heck they both clock almost the same.If one can spend 12k for P5B Deluxe, why not P5N32-E SLI ? atleast it has a native IDE port,which for me is crucial and not like stupid 965 which doesnt have IDE at all  Jmicron has to do the job 

As for Noman's query, i would suggest going for Asus P5n-E SLI as performance wise there is negligible difference between 680 and 650 because the Northbridge in both is the same,only the Southbridge is different.
The best feature of 680i and 650i = asynchronous memory overclocking.which means it doesnt matter even if you have cheapo ram.That would hold back your CPU overclock.


----------



## morpheusv6 (Apr 27, 2007)

*core 2 && ddr2 800 prices needed in Bangalore*

Does any one know where to get the *Intel Core 2 Duo E6700* and *Corsair XMS DDR2 800 Memory*(*Transcend* will also do) in *Bangalore*? What the apporximate *prices at Bangalore*?

Also need the price and dealer in *Bangalore* for *Viewsonic 22'' widescreen LCD* monitor(The one without the ipod dock). What about Dell monitors(same type)?


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 28, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Asus P5N32-E SLI costs 13-14k.Striker and P5N32-E have the same PCB.few VRM and Caps here n there and that LCD poster is missing.BIOS too is almost identical including the OC options.Heck they both clock almost the same.If one can spend 12k for P5B Deluxe, why not P5N32-E SLI ? atleast it has a native IDE port,which for me is crucial and not like stupid 965 which doesnt have IDE at all  Jmicron has to do the job
> 
> As for Noman's query, i would suggest going for Asus P5n-E SLI as performance wise there is negligible difference between 680 and 650 because the Northbridge in both is the same,only the Southbridge is different.
> The best feature of 680i and 650i = asynchronous memory overclocking.which means it doesnt matter even if you have cheapo ram.That would hold back your CPU overclock.


 
^^Cant but agree with u...I have actually verified the latest price of the Asus P5N32-E SLI with RPtech and they say it costs 13-14k which I think is the best motherboard for that budget and its much better than a Commando as when it comes to *p965 Vs*. *Nforce 680* I wud believe Nforce 680i is far better

*Any idea on Zebronics launching 8600 GTS ?*


----------



## kooldude (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: core 2 && ddr2 800 prices needed in Bangalore*



			
				morpheusv6 said:
			
		

> Does any one know where to get the *Intel Core 2 Duo E6700* and *Corsair XMS DDR2 800 Memory*(*Transcend* will also do) in *Bangalore*? What the apporximate *prices at Bangalore*?
> 
> Also need the price and dealer in *Bangalore* for *Viewsonic 22'' widescreen LCD* monitor(The one without the ipod dock). What about Dell monitors(same type)?



Banglore prices are a lot higher you can ask these guys www.theitwares.com they'll ship the stuff to you at much better pricing than Banglore.


----------



## janitha (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: core 2 && ddr2 800 prices needed in Bangalore*



			
				kooldude said:
			
		

> Banglore prices are a lot higher you can ask these guys www.theitwares.com they'll ship the stuff to you at much better pricing than Banglore.



But we used to see posts saying that at Bangalore computer parts are cheaper!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 28, 2007)

Here is the news from Chandi Market Kolkata 

E6600 is 11000/- +TAX 
P5B V is 7200/- +TAX 
D965WH is 7700/- +TAX 

good news i finally found D965WH bad news i am bit confuse with P5B V as never saw that board in action where as on paper the board looks gr8. bettern than D965WH 

thnx


----------



## Noman (Apr 28, 2007)

you guys are fantastic!!! keep the gud wrk

this is how it looks.

Intel E 6420
ASUS P5N-E SLI 
KINGSTON 667MHZ 2 GB
SEAGATE 320 GB 16 mb cache ( does it make a difference)
8500 GT
ANY LOGICAL CHANGES ARE WELCOME!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 28, 2007)

@Noman

one suggestion... in 1GB DDR-II i found the differenmce between 667 and 800 stick is just Rs. 200/-  therefore why not going for 800 MHz  ??

also people are writing that rather getting a 8500 its better to wait and get 8600 as 8500 is good but not ment for Pro gamer


----------



## Noman (Apr 28, 2007)

Cheeta

i did enquire the 800mhz stuff
it's 1500 extra
i mean 667mhz - 2600
800 mhz - 4100 
100-150 diffor 533 - 677 mhz
u think 8600 price mite drop....

how is asus p5b-v board
which is better p5n-e sli or p5b-v


----------



## darklord (Apr 28, 2007)

Noman said:
			
		

> Cheeta
> 
> i did enquire the 800mhz stuff
> it's 1500 extra
> ...



P5N-E SLI hands down


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 28, 2007)

Noman said:
			
		

> Cheeta
> 
> i did enquire the 800mhz stuff
> it's 1500 extra
> ...



P5N-E SLI any day... as you can afford a GRFX card you should go for P5N-E SLI or boards like P5B Delux 

i dont have budget to buy a grfx card therefore for me P5B-V is good as comes with onboard grfx (X3000 GMA)

Now... Transcend 1 GB DDR-II 667 MHz at Kolkata is just Rs 200/250 cheaper than 1 GB DDR-II 800 MHz... Where you are located mate ?? u should try one or 2 more places.. as seems to me a bit high priced...

and at present i dont think 8600 would come down soon, so, you have 2 choices, as I said 8500 is good but not ment for Pro gamers... so, you mat go for 8500 but its not future proof.... or right now, buy a low end card, like may be 7300 type one to save money to buy a higher range may be 8800 few months later !!


----------



## Noman (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks choto

i live in chennai..there is a vast difference here for 800mhz..there is not much difference between the pricing for 7300 and 8500..we can get a 8500gt for 5600..shall i stick with the current config..
E6600 or E6420 for processor.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 29, 2007)

bought a poratble hard disk yesterday. western digital 80gb laptop hdd in a 3.5" hard disk case. total cost came to rs2800. 40gb available for rs2100. location nehru place, new delhi


----------



## ITTechPerson (Apr 30, 2007)

PLs suggeste me a mobo + Processor arround 10,000/- at Kolkata for better performance with onboard VGA/AGP.


----------



## darklord (Apr 30, 2007)

ITTechPerson said:
			
		

> PLs suggeste me a mobo + Processor arround 10,000/- at Kolkata for better performance with onboard VGA/AGP.



AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ [Brisbane Core]
Jetway AMD 690G based mATX motherboard.

The bundle should cost you around 8k max.so you get Dual Core setup in 8k only !


----------



## ITTechPerson (Apr 30, 2007)

isn't AMD make too much hit ? 
Athlon Brisbane Core is equal to Dual core !!

another thing; will 1 GB DDR -2 (800) support tht board - if yes then what the price of 800MHz at kokata


----------



## satanlives (Apr 30, 2007)

hey choto frm wich shop did u get those prices frm??


----------



## Digital_Paladin_ (Apr 30, 2007)

kindly please post the real prices of sparkle 7600 GT and MSI RX1650XT.

Also which is best?

IN almost everywebsite they are mentioning the price of Sparkle card for

Rs 6500+Tax. but here in gujarat they are asking 7800+tax for the card.

So please let me know the correct price.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 1, 2007)

ITTechPerson said:
			
		

> PLs suggeste me a mobo + Processor arround 10,000/- at Kolkata for better performance with onboard VGA/AGP.



The X2 3600+ & the AMD 690 chipset will cost u fair but why do u want an AGP slot?
PCI-E is also getting old,u are talking about the zombie slot.
PCI-E 2.0 is next adventure!

Now days all motherboard provide Pci-E slot apart from few older ones.But my suggestion will be a PCI-E slot because PCI-E cards are less expensive & less power hungry compared to AGP cards & are also widely available.


----------



## kooldude (May 1, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ [Brisbane Core]
> Jetway AMD 690G based mATX motherboard.
> 
> This should cost you 7.2k Max!!!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 1, 2007)

or rather buy an *ASUS M2AVM-HDMI* (690G+SB600).Its better than Jetway.


----------



## Sykora (May 1, 2007)

I've just got a small question : 



			
				priceguru said:
			
		

> BIG Galaxy GeForce 8800GTS 320MB -
> Specs:320MB GDDR3, 500MHz/1.2GHz, 320-Bit, DX10, OpenGL v2, DVI/HDTV/TV-Out, SLi Ready
> Rs.16,400/-
> 
> ...



I got these prices over at priceguru, and I've been wondering, for the same model of product, does the manufacturer matter that much? Do they warrant the hike in price? After all, the difference in price between XFX and BIG is 11,100. Is this worth it?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 1, 2007)

Big is not that bad,i used to have the BIG 6200 TC almost 18 months back.The only thing is the PCB design & all these better branded or high prices cards are good overclocker.If u use them on stock clock then they are almost the same.
I am using my GAINWARD 6800GS from almost a year & i have never overclocked my card & its still running wild.
So u can go for BIG.


----------



## harryneopotter (May 1, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> or rather buy an *ASUS M2AVM-HDMI* (690G+SB600).Its better than Jetway.


 

Isnt Asus M2NPVVM a better choice then M2AVM ????


----------



## RisINg (May 1, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the retail price of - 
GeCube Radeon X1300 XT 256 MB AGP
Sapphire Radeon X1300 XT 256MB AGP
Sapphire Radeon X1300 Pro 256MB AGP


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 1, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> Isnt Asus M2NPVVM a better choice then M2AVM ????



Although its not bad but but M2AVM has HDMI port which none of the motherboard privide & besides the 690G +SB600 is better than 6150+nforce430 & also latest.


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 1, 2007)

Thanks guys
all of u give me valuable solution, it's cool.


----------



## premsharma (May 1, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Although its not bad but but M2AVM has HDMI port which none of the motherboard privide & besides the 690G +SB600 is better than 6150+nforce430 & also latest.


 
AMD 690G motherboards are discussed here in more detail *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55392


----------



## Kniwor (May 2, 2007)

where do I get "Arctic Silver 5" in kolkata, and for how much


----------



## sabret00the (May 2, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> where do I get "*Arctic Silver 5*" in kolkata, and for how much


 
Even I'm looking for the same


----------



## janitha (May 2, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> Even I'm looking for the same


I would also like to know from where I can buy online since I think it is not available anywhere in our state.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 2, 2007)

the Arcatic Silver costs around 450/-


----------



## blueshift (May 3, 2007)

What is the price of Sony Microvault usb drives?
Are there any good pen drives other than Transcend? also quote their prices.


----------



## goobimama (May 3, 2007)

Will that Artic Silver help in cooling my Pentium 4 3.0Ghz HT??? it currently idles at around 60C...It's got stock cooling right now which keeps whining when the proccy goes a little hot...


----------



## RisINg (May 3, 2007)

Could someone please answer my question ...


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 3, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> What is the price of Sony Microvault usb drives?
> Are there any good pen drives other than Transcend? also quote their prices.


 
Try Kingstone it's around 100/200 rs less than transcend


----------



## Sandhu Jaas (May 3, 2007)

hellow hi to all???
can u tell me about the new arrival cyber shot sony erricson????


----------



## spikygv (May 5, 2007)

whats the price of intel d915 mobo for p4 ht 3.00GZ proccy ?


----------



## nileshgr (May 6, 2007)

Seagate, 160GB price required.


----------



## Kniwor (May 6, 2007)

I am getting "Arctic Silver 5" shipped from theitwares, Mumbai, they quoted Rs. 500/-(shipped) for the same.


----------



## nileshgr (May 6, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> I am getting "Arctic Silver 5" shipped from theitwares, Mumbai, they quoted Rs. 500/-(shipped) for the same.


wat is it?


----------



## kooabs03 (May 6, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> wat is it?


 thermal paste


----------



## nileshgr (May 6, 2007)

kooabs03 said:
			
		

> thermal paste


Now wat is thermal paste?


----------



## Kniwor (May 6, 2007)

why are u concerned if u don't know what it is???

a thermal paste is something u apply between processor and HSF for proper conduction, without it, HSF is pointless...


----------



## leo_vj3 (May 6, 2007)

seagate 160 gb barracuda .10 series i got to know wud cost sumwhere arnd 2500..250gb comes for arnd 3500..
i want a dvd writer dual  layer..which company to prefer..lite on is going big in terms of sales..also the price..which is cheaper?? can anyone help??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 6, 2007)

^^you could take lite-on or sony.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2007)

go for liteon if available otherwise go for sony


----------



## nileshgr (May 7, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> why are u concerned if u don't know what it is???
> 
> a thermal paste is something u apply between processor and HSF for proper conduction, without it, HSF is pointless...


Leave it.



			
				leo_vj3 said:
			
		

> seagate 160 gb barracuda .10 series i got to know wud cost sumwhere arnd 2500..250gb comes for arnd 3500..
> i want a dvd writer dual  layer..which company to prefer..lite on is going big in terms of sales..also the price..which is cheaper?? can anyone help??



Thx


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2007)

Hi all,
need info on where i can get creative x-fi elite pro in mumbai and for what price?
i tried a few shops at lamington but they are offering audigy 2 at max nothing more.

Also where can I get good cabinets here (the ones that look cool and sexy) the cabinets in every shop down here are what we call dabba (square in shape with no artistic looks)

Thanks in advance


----------



## blueshift (May 7, 2007)

What are the prices of sony microvault usb drives?


----------



## volmetius (May 8, 2007)

Hii ppl!!!
I got a trouble with my soundmax audio!!
I works fine in neoc dts mode!!! But i doesnt work eithdts interactve mode!!!
I have upgraded the sound drivers but in vain!!! pls help!!!!


----------



## psoft (May 8, 2007)

What is the latest price of Core 2 Duo E6420 2.13 GHz model?? In kolkata the prices quote i'm getting is something like 8900/- this is still higher than international market, what is the price in india currently??
Also what is the price of 1GB 800MHz DDR2 RAM?


----------



## volmetius (May 8, 2007)

hi there ppl!!!!
iam facing some problem with my soun card!!!
it works fine with dts:neo pc enabled but doesnt work in dts interactive mode!!! 
osun card is of soundmax ad-1988 series. I recently upgraded the drivers but in vain!!!!! please provide ur valuable suggestion!!!


----------



## Eazy (May 8, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> I am getting "Arctic Silver 5" shipped from theitwares, Mumbai, they quoted Rs. 500/-(shipped) for the same.



Artic Silver is imported in India by Prime ABGB Mumbai.... they sell it for 390/- each ....


----------



## pricelist (May 10, 2007)

Check this site for latest hardware pricelist

*www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak/*


 Yours,
 pricelist.


----------



## spikygv (May 10, 2007)

wats the price of intel d101ggc mobo ?


----------



## rahul30 (May 10, 2007)

finally i bought the following rig:



1) amd x2 5200 (65nm tdp)- 8550

2) asus m2a-vm               - 4100

3) 1 gb ddr2 ram 667 mhz  - 2500 (kingston)

4) 160 gb hard disk           - 2250

5) navtech cabinet           - 1900 (with 500w smps)



total 19300 and after tax 20000/-


----------



## ayush_chh (May 10, 2007)

200 GB seaget PATA....Rs. 2700


----------



## blueshift (May 10, 2007)

rahul, please also tell the location from where you bought this.


----------



## kooabs03 (May 10, 2007)

samsung syncmaster 798MB 5800/-
samsung syncmaster 793MG 5800/-


----------



## rahul30 (May 10, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> rahul, please also tell the location from where you bought this.


 
got it from arihant infotech!


----------



## sabret00the (May 11, 2007)

*My Final Configuration (Ma Li'll Monsta) after I assembled my system yesterday is :*

*Intel Core2Duo E6600 2.4Ghz - Rs.12000/-*

*Asus P5N32 e SLI motherboard - Rs.14150/-*

*1GB DDR2 667Mhz RAM (Transcend) - Rs.2450/-*

*Western Digital 80GB PATA HDD - (One of my 2year old hard drives)*

*16x Dvd +/- RW (Sony OEM) - Rs.1550/-*

*19" Samsung Syncmaster 940 BW LCD monitor - Rs.14500/- (Bought last year)*

*Techcom LCD TV Tuner (External) - Rs.1900/- (Bought last year)*

*Microsoft Wireless Desktop Pro 700 - Rs.1400/-*

*Zebronics Antibiotic Cabinet - Rs.1900/- (Bought last year)*

*Zebronics 500W Platinum SMPS - Rs.1800/- (Bought last year)*

*Orchid Innovations (Widcomm) Bluetooth - Rs.250/-*

*Zebronics Nvidia 8600GT (DX10) GPU - Rs.7900/- (Will pick it up tomorrow)*

*In the pipeline :-*

*1.Another 1GB DDR2 667Mhz Ram module *

*2.and 2 x 2GB DDR2 667Mhz Ram Modules in next few months.*

*3.Linksys WUSB54GC Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter*

*4.2nd Nvidia 8600GT Graphics card after price falls a bit may be in the next few months.*


----------



## priyadarshi (May 11, 2007)

this is what i bought yesterday

Intel 945 GCCR        -    3600
Pentium D Processor 925 3Ghz, 800FSB, 2X2MB L2Cache     -     4100
160 GB SATA Seagate         -        2450
1GB DDR2 kingston              -        2100
Sony DVD RW (OEM)           -        1650
D Link wireless adaptor         -       1200
2GB kingston data traveller    -       800


----------



## Shloeb (May 11, 2007)

I have this asrock motherboard, *www.asrock.com/mb/vga.asp?Mod...al-915GL&s=775

I checked the site and i found these supported cards there. So i have been left with the option of buying a 7600 gt. SO what do u ppl think? For how long can this card last me? Should i buy a 7600 gt or wait for dx10 cards?
I am upgrading from a fx 5200. Can anyone tell me a good deal of this card online? Thanks in advance


----------



## spikygv (May 11, 2007)

change mobo dude , i'm doing that now . that x4 pcie slot will be a big bottle neck . go dx10 card , no point in dx9 anymore . and i dont think this mobo has high def audio ( dunno , mine dint , 775dual915GL ) . check it . vista wont support ur mobo if it doesnt have high def audio . i seriously recommend mobo change and who the hell gave u the idea of 7600GT , the 8600GT for almost same price ( 1.5k extra ) performs double than 7600Gt and has dx10 . .


----------



## Shloeb (May 11, 2007)

thanks


----------



## sabret00the (May 12, 2007)

Shloeb said:
			
		

> I have this asrock motherboard, *www.asrock.com/mb/vga.asp?Mod...al-915GL&s=775
> 
> I checked the site and i found these supported cards there. So i have been left with the option of buying a 7600 gt. SO what do u ppl think? For how long can this card last me? Should i buy a 7600 gt or wait for dx10 cards?
> I am upgrading from a fx 5200. Can anyone tell me a good deal of this card online? Thanks in advance


 
^^^Go for the Zebronics 8600GT...it looks crude but comes for just Rs.7900/- only

*Price of OCZ DDR2 PC2-8500 SLI-Ready Edition Dual Channel please?*


----------



## Shloeb (May 12, 2007)

An can anyone tell me a good motherboard. Not very expensive please..... 
Should do away with some overclocking and high performance. Budget around 5k.
My socket type is 775. 
Processor- Intel P4 HT 3.0 Ghz


----------



## monkey (May 12, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> *Price of OCZ DDR2 PC2-8500 SLI-Ready Edition Dual Channel please?*



Check here: *www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?SubCatId=1

They look expensive!! Try getting good discount..


----------



## nightcrawler (May 12, 2007)

Hi all,
need info on where i can get creative x-fi elite pro in mumbai and for what price?
i tried a few shops at lamington but they are offering audigy 2 at max nothing more.

Also where can I get good cabinets here (the ones that look cool and sexy) the cabinets in every shop down here are what we call dabba (square in shape with no artistic looks)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 12, 2007)

monkey said:
			
		

> Check here: *www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?SubCatId=1
> 
> They look expensive!! Try getting good discount..



WTF, What a ripoff. Get it from Ebay Internationl...you would be paying almost 40% of this


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 12, 2007)

plz tell me running model of sony DVD writer and price urgent


----------



## monkey (May 12, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> WTF, What a ripoff. Get it from Ebay Internationl...you would be paying almost 40% of this


I was thinking of the same..but the guys at ebay are also charging customs and other taxes or else you leave out the warranty...so that increases the price too.
Also how many Indians will use credit cards for international purchases? And if the warranty is required then you take extra pain of sending the product back to ebay guy (courier charges) and then wait for him to send the product back (and recharge you again for courier)..Is all this worth?


----------



## Kniwor (May 13, 2007)

monkey said:
			
		

> Check here: *www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?SubCatId=1
> 
> They look expensive!! Try getting good discount..



I Got for myself this ram here, 

*www.yantraonline.in/ProdDetails.asp?ItemCode=497
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=473180&postcount=252

from united states, I received it today, But now I am going for 4Gig (I got both because was confused, and decided to keep one) so will be selling this ram, If u are interested in buying it, we can talk over... It is listed for 18500/- on that page there... will definitely cost u arbitrarily lower than that. 

The ram is brand new, unused, just tested in the computer that's all.


----------



## sabret00the (May 13, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> I Got for myself this ram here,
> 
> *www.yantraonline.in/ProdDetails.asp?ItemCode=497
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=473180&postcount=252
> ...


 
Hey actually the problem is that I got myself a 1GB DDR2 667mhz Transcend Jetram...and now I realise that its not SLI ready...well u may P.M. me the price ur expecting and I shall buy it if that's within my budget...no issues bro.


----------



## Kniwor (May 13, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> Hey actually the problem is that I got myself a 1GB DDR2 667mhz Transcend Jetram...and now I realise that its not SLI ready...well u may P.M. me the price ur expecting and I shall buy it if that's within my budget...no issues bro.



12500/-

I think it's an attractive price considering it says 18500/- for that thing on that page, and looking at the prices of other things on that site, it is a really well priced website.


----------



## janitha (May 13, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> Hey actually the problem is that I got myself a 1GB DDR2 667mhz Transcend Jetram...and now I realise that its not *SLI ready*...well u may P.M. me the price ur expecting and I shall buy it if that's within my budget...no issues bro.



Pl elaborate. (Ram and SLI ready?)


----------



## Kniwor (May 13, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> Pl elaborate. (Ram and SLI ready?)


there's SLI ready ram, and there's Crossfire ready ram,  SLI ready ram is supposed to give higher performance in SLI configs/motherboards, I have no idea how it is optimized. here is the pics of my ram.

*img206.imageshack.us/img206/2787/80164900aj3.jpg
*img215.imageshack.us/img215/600/42582776ks7.jpg


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 13, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> there's SLI ready ram, and there's Crossfire ready ram,  SLI ready ram is supposed to give higher performance in SLI configs/motherboards, I have no idea how it is optimized. here is the pics of my ram.
> 
> *img206.imageshack.us/img206/2787/80164900aj3.jpg
> *img215.imageshack.us/img215/600/42582776ks7.jpg




Well thats real sweet but u have a 939 & AFAIK u can't use a 1066MHZ  DDR2 RAM  with a socket 939.It only supports 400 MHZ,if u are not going for an upgrade?


----------



## Sourabh (May 13, 2007)

Guys! Use thumbnails or smaller images.


----------



## Kniwor (May 13, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Well thats real sweet but u have a 939 & AFAIK u can't use a 1066MHZ  DDR2 RAM  with a socket 939.It only supports 400 MHZ,if u are not going for an upgrade?



LOL... I should have Updated my sig, the 939 is long gone, I have updated now, this is my config. Thanks for reminding.


btw, ram sold guys, here's my post in bazaar.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=497138#post497138


			
				Kniwor said:
			
		

> Ram sold already on another forum.. LOL ...funny...it took only few hours. Lot of people interested, looks like this ram is in demand afterall.
> 
> I have another ram that I will put on sale so those who missed this deal, can check that out, anyone really interested can PM me for details. But I will only make a post when I'm sure of selling it.
> 
> edit: this merge post is annoying sometimes, and pls close the thread.




@Sourabh
sorry, those pics were meant for bazaar section, and posted them here too... my bad


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 13, 2007)

^^^Dude....Do u really own 4 Sticks of them?
That must be cost u a lot?Tell me how much does those sticks cost ya?


----------



## Kniwor (May 13, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> ^^^Dude....Do u really own 4 Sticks of them?
> That must be cost u a lot?Tell me how much does those sticks cost ya?



dude what do u mean really..... I own 8 sticks of them lol... it was a mistaken repeat order, and 4 of them will go on sale tomorrow.


----------



## sidewinder (May 13, 2007)

Can anybody confirm the price of SAMSUNG 17" CRT MONITOR MODEL 704MSPLUS please!!!!!!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 13, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> dude what do u mean really..... I own 8 sticks of them lol... it was a mistaken repeat order, and 4 of them will go on sale tomorrow.



Holy sh*t!!!For how much?i wanna know the price?


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 14, 2007)

Pity. we need you here in Delhi, Kniwor.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 14, 2007)

Yeah...what!...where exactly r u from?


----------



## Kniwor (May 14, 2007)

..:: Free Radical ::.. said:
			
		

> Pity. we need you here in Delhi, Kniwor.



lol... moving to delhi permanently next month... ha .. ha



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Holy sh*t!!!For how much?i wanna know the price?



does 9300/-(shipped) a pair (2Gb) sound good enough?


----------



## hitman050 (May 15, 2007)

Went to Computer Empire today (too much rush!). This is what I was quoted

C2D E6420: Rs 9100
Asus P5B Deluxe: Rs 11000
2 x 1GB Kingston DDR2 667Mhz: Rs 3800
2 x 250 GB HDD SATAII Seagate: Rs 5900
Viewsonic 19" TFT: Rs 10500
7600GT 256 MB: Rs 6600
Logitech X-530 5.1 Speakers: Rs 5600
APC 650VA UPS: Rs 2600
Zebronics Cabinet with 450W SMPS: Rs 2200


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 15, 2007)

hitman050 said:
			
		

> Went to Computer Empire today (too much rush!). This is what I was quoted
> 
> C2D E6420: Rs 9100
> Asus P5B Deluxe: Rs 11000
> ...



WOW, those are some very cheap prices for HDD And RAM.....hope its a national wide cut or atleast in Chandigarh since its near Delhi


----------



## hitman050 (May 15, 2007)

Yeh, Computer Empire is very cheap, as they get their stuff in bulk (so ive heard). 

But I must say, the condition of the whole area was really bad and I was quite disappointed. First time I had gone to Nehru place. The shops were not air conditioned, and there was too much rush and it was quite dirty. Even the guy I talked to upstairs had no knowledge at all. 

He asked me whether I wanted Pentium or AMD. I said I wanted Core 2 Duo, he said bhaisaab woh Pentium ka hi hai  Then I asked him which C2D models were available. He said "Bhaiya model vodel chodo, ek 1.8 Ghz hai aur ek 2.6 Ghz hai, aap ko kaunsa chahiye "  

I expected a lot more from the so called IT hub of Delhi


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 15, 2007)

hitman050 said:
			
		

> Yeh, Computer Empire is very cheap, as they get their stuff in bulk (so ive heard).
> 
> But I must say, the condition of the whole area was really bad and I was quite disappointed. First time I had gone to Nehru place. The shops were not air conditioned, and there was too much rush and it was quite dirty. Even the guy I talked to upstairs had no knowledge at all.
> 
> ...



Still better bro.

I have been delaying my PC since a month cause i cant find E6420 or E6600. Sometimes i feel i live in Village

I- You have Core 2 Duo E6600"
HE -  Baetho sahi maharaj sab milega. 

Ok he rings another guy
HE - ""Oh yaar Core 2 Duo haiga" , Hanji sir mil jayega for Rs 8500 
I - would say check if its E6600, the one u have must be E6300.

HE - Ek Sec, hanji E6300 hi hai. Tell me how much GHZ is E6600....we dont understand by model No
I - 2.4Ghz.......Oh jadho sirji....ah lealo P4 3.6 or Pentium D. They are best we fit them everyday.

Useless Crap and i would walk out.


----------



## psreesreekanth (May 15, 2007)

Hi! Guys&Gals(if there are any)
I am plannining to upgrade my system.not actually completly of it but first my monitor.

so could u plz provide me with relavent information and prices.plz dont give links for itwares.com or theitdepot.com.i want the in market price.


samsung LCD 17"
samsung LCD 19"
Viewsonic LCD 17"
Viewsonic LCD 19"
Dell LCD 17"
Dell LCD 19"
Acer 17"
Acer 19"
LG 17"
LG 19"

Plz note that i want lcd monitor not tft. tft dont have good view angle
so they are not suitable for watching movies with family or with friends.
so plzzzzzzzzzzz help me in this matter.

thanking u


----------



## baccilus (May 15, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Still better bro.
> 
> I have been delaying my PC since a month cause i cant find E6420 or E6600. Sometimes i feel i live in Village
> 
> ...



Hey you must be living in Chandigarh. I live in Panchkula and get the exact same reactions. They still stock FX5200 card and will try to sell them to you for 5000 bucks. If you sit there long enough you will see how many people they pan because they don  know much about computers. Like selling an 845 mobo for 4000/-.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 15, 2007)

What is the cost of lite-on DVD Rom ???? and Kingston 1 GB DDR 400


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 15, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> What is the cost of lite-on DVD Rom ???? and Kingston 1 GB DDR 400


Check out the website www.theitwares.com
*Kingston *1GB DDR 400MHZ = 3400/-


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 15, 2007)

baccilus said:
			
		

> Hey you must be living in Chandigarh. I live in Panchkula and get the exact same reactions. They still stock FX5200 card and will try to sell them to you for 5000 bucks. If you sit there long enough you will see how many people they pan because they don  know much about computers. Like selling an 845 mobo for 4000/-.


Ya, bro i liive Chandigarh. I am just waiting for Intel Distributors to re stock E6600 which might take 2 weeks  There are just 2 of them for entire city. 

Try calling this guy if you need anything, he has cheapest prices and has everything in stock himself and not calling others  My friend got a DVD writer for 1500 and 2GB kingston Pendrive - Rs 775

Ph -5079142, 9872845369, Sco 116 - 117 Sec 8c, CHD, Near Sindhi Sweets


----------



## herc (May 17, 2007)

im looking for an external hard disk for my pc.... i dont have to carry it around as portable drive....just 4 dumping purposes....i heard sumwhere tht only ATA drives can be used in the setup for using those kind of drives....plz suggest sumthing.


----------



## Kniwor (May 17, 2007)

both ATA/SATA can be used, If u have a spare SATA lying around, use it. but a casing for 500-600 and u are good to go.


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 17, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> What is the cost of lite-on DVD Rom ???? and Kingston 1 GB DDR 400


 
Liteon DVD RW - 1100/- at Kolkata


----------



## satyamy (May 17, 2007)

ITTechPerson said:
			
		

> Liteon DVD RW - 1100/- at Kolkata


and wht is in mumbai?


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 17, 2007)

ITTechPerson said:
			
		

> Liteon DVD RW - 1100/- at Kolkata



u sure its 1100.i thnk its not less den 1800


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 18, 2007)

mayanks_098 said:
			
		

> u sure its 1100.i thnk its not less den 1800


 
Ha Ha - u have to find the sahi place - just roam arround & u will find 50 types of prices.

Microdata is giving the best price (search my early posts in this thread)


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 18, 2007)

Just bought Altec Lancing ATP3 yesterday, while i was at the shop waiting them to arrive...i bombed the dealer with questions asking prices for anything i could see 

* Altec Lancing ATP3 - Rs 3300*
Creative Inspire 2.1 - Rs 1100
Creative Inspire 4.1 - Rs 2500
Creative Inspire 5.1 - Rs 3100
LG/Samsung DVD writer - Rs 1500
2GB Kingston Pen drive - Rs 775
250GB SATA 2 - Rs 3000
1GB DDR2 Dynet Ram 667Mhz - Rs 1800
1GB DDR2 Kingston Ram 667 - RS 2100
19inch Widescreen Acer - 11500
19inch Widescreen ASUS with DVI - Rs 12700 (very good TFT since it has very good view angles and high contrast ratio 800:1) 
Microsoft Wireless Combi 700 series - 1500
Microsoft Wireless Combo 1000 series - 1900

At the end, i could see frustation in his eyes.......sala lena kuch nahi.....mufaat main time karab kar diya


----------



## Kniwor (May 18, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Holy sh*t!!!For how much?i wanna know the price?



Here it is..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57919

Guys I wanna get rid of this asap, help me here.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 18, 2007)

^welcome to delhi bro. hope we bump into each other some day. there is high probability of that you know  delhi traffic i mean.
i am in need of a keyboard. plz suggest me a wired one. also how much is a Logitech G11/G15?


----------



## omdhar (May 18, 2007)

Just Purchased today system from 
Synergy System at Dimapur, Nagaland.
E4300 - 5500
p5ld2vm se - 4250
kingston 1 GB DDR2-667 - 2000
seagate 160 gb - 2700
cabinet extreme - 900
Powersafe SMPS 400 W - 1500
Samsung 17" CRT S794 - 4800
Powersafe UPS 600 W - 2000
Canon PIXMA MP 160 - 4300
Microsoft Wired Desktop 500 - 840
Canon S3 1s Digicam - 22800
Creative SBS A30 Spkr - 400
For info and reaction from the forum.

also bought is cool master chasis fan - 150. Can anybody quote the price for P5L-MX


----------



## kooabs03 (May 20, 2007)

i want to know the price of samsung syncmaster 704MS. dudes n dudettes from delhi plz help.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (May 20, 2007)

> Canon S3 1s Digicam - 22800



****! Why you paid this much for S3 IS? You can get it for 13k from a local shop. Even sify is selling for 15k. If possible return it man...Or ask for 350D for this price.

Check this: *shopping.sify.com/shopping/product_detail.php?pid=12101&prodid=14194496


----------



## janitha (May 20, 2007)

VideoEditingIndia said:
			
		

> ****! Why you paid this much for S3 IS? You can get it for 13k from a local shop. Even sify is selling for 15k. If possible return it man...Or ask for 350D for this price.
> 
> Check this: *shopping.sify.com/shopping/product_detail.php?pid=12101&prodid=14194496



While normally from a dealer we get 2 year Canon warranty, sify is giving one year vendor warranty!
Why?


----------



## dabster (May 20, 2007)

VideoEditingIndia said:
			
		

> ****! Why you paid this much for S3 IS? You can get it for 13k from a local shop. Even sify is selling for 15k. If possible return it man...Or ask for 350D for this price.
> 
> Check this: *shopping.sify.com/shopping/product_detail.php?pid=12101&prodid=14194496



What are u ppl saying, 350D available at this price... where...?


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (May 20, 2007)

> What are u ppl saying, 350D available at this price... where...?


 
28K in sify. Ask your local dealer for 25k. Or you can easily get it for 22k in grey.

*shopping.sify.com/shopping/product_detail.php?pid=12101&prodid=14194498


----------



## blacklight (May 20, 2007)

went scouting to SP road ,bangalore yesterday for the latest " on field" prices ,got the following quotes
C2D E6600 - 10,850
Asus P5BDlx - 11,200
1 GB Kingston@677 - 1950
Liteon 20x     - 1700
Seagate (sata2) 300GB - 3500


----------



## pricelist (May 21, 2007)

*Check this,*
*Sl *
*HARDWARES*
* Option-3**
* Option-4**




*1*
*CPU (PROCESSOR)*
_* Intel core 2 Duo E6600*_
_*12,500*_


*2*
*MOTHER BOARD*
_* INTEL DG965 WH*_
_*7,990*_


*3*
*RAM*
_* 1GB DDR2 800 MHz*_
_*3,800*_


*4*
*HARD DISC*
_*300 GB SATA Seagate*_
_*3,700*_


*5*
*Graphic Card*
_*128 MB LEADTEK QUADRO FX 540 PCI E CARD*_
_*7,500*_


*6*
*OPTICAL DRIVE*
_*20X Liteon super*_
_*1,850*_


*7*
*KEY BOARD*
_*Microsoft MMKB compo*_
_*800*_


*8*
*MOUSE*




*9*
*CABINET*
_*Antek SLK - 2650*_
_*4,500*_


*10a*
*MONITOR CRT*
*15"*




*17"*




*Or 10b*
*MONITOR LCD TFT*
*15"*




*17"*




*19"*
_*ViewSonic 19"VA1912W TFT Monitor*_
_*10,990*_


*11*
*Total Price*
_*   Rs 53,630*_​


This details from *www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak/*
Yours, 
Pricelist.


----------



## rahul30 (May 21, 2007)

hey my dealer is quoting rs. 4080 for canon pixma Mp160...the price is inclusive of cable cost...is it okay???


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 21, 2007)

^^ Seems fine to me


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 22, 2007)

What is cost of lite-on SATA  dvd writer ??


----------



## janitha (May 22, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> What is cost of lite-on SATA  dvd writer ??



Has it become available here?


----------



## upendra_gp (May 22, 2007)

Hey friends I want costings of the entire ore 2 Duo line-up! Also latest prices of DDR2 RAM and a good 965 board.Also I wanted the prices of 8600 cards.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## crazydevil (May 23, 2007)

mayanks_098 said:
			
		

> u sure its 1100.i thnk its not less den 1800


 
i am sure it is notless than 1700


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 23, 2007)

can any one plz tell me the price of msi k9nu neo v......should i go for it or u suggest anything else

& what is the price of 2 gb ddr2 667 mhz corsair or kingston or transcend ram
i am going to pair it up with amd athlon 64 x2 5000+ (65 nm)

plz also tell me the price of corsair xms or of any other company - the low latency ddr2 667 mhz ram

im goin to go for ati x1300 xt & wait for hd 2600 xt to come out...so plz give me x1300 xt's price too

ps- i just found out the name of the low latency rams-corsair xms2 pro,kingston hyperx memory & i couldn't find transcend..plz give me the prices


----------



## Wolfsbane (May 25, 2007)

I would like to know the current market price of the following GPU:

nVidia GeForce 6600 256 Mb AGP 8x (PCI express compatible) 128-bit with TV/Dvi output.

Thanks


----------



## janitha (May 25, 2007)

Wolfsbane said:
			
		

> I would like to know the current market price of the following GPU:
> 
> nVidia GeForce 6600 256 Mb *AGP 8x (PCI express compatible)* 128-bit with TV/Dvi output.
> 
> Thanks



*?*


----------



## gannu_rox (May 25, 2007)

^^^^Gulp

Even I was wonderin....

PCI-Express compatible AGP.... Hmmm...

ECS has dis habit of bringin all stuff clubbed... They had a mobo havin both ports.... NOw dis is cool....


----------



## vikingboy (May 26, 2007)

*Hi guys..

purchased a system from nehru place today and assembled it myself..
here are the components and what they cost me...

Intel core 2 duo 1.80 (E4300) - 5,100
Asus P5N-E SLI mobo - 7,650
Kingston 1GB DDR2 667 x2 - 3,650
Seagate 160GB SATA2 - 2,265
LG 16x dual layer DVDwriter - 1,375
PCI-E Point Of View 7600GT 256mb - 6,650
Samsung 19" widescreen LCD 940NW - 11,300
Logitech G1 gaming combo KB/mouse - 1,550
APC 500VA UPS - 2,085
Amigo ATX cabinet - 1,700
Cooler Master 380W SMPS - 1,750
Kingston 2gb data traveller pendrive - 740
Orchid 100m bluetooth - 215
Quantum 26 in 1 card reader - 140
80mm x4 chassis fan - 120
Intex 5.1 channel 5800w speakers - 3,650

Total - 49,940*


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 26, 2007)

wats the cost of a SMPS [ 300 watts or 500 watts ] ? which are the other variants available ?


----------



## nightcrawler (May 26, 2007)

Can somebody please find/get the price of Create Sound Blaster X-Fi Pro audio card plz?

Thank You


----------



## hitman050 (May 26, 2007)

@vikingboy, which shop did you buy your system from?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 26, 2007)

what is cost of logitech quick cam IM  .... Pls tell me


----------



## nightcrawler (May 26, 2007)

nightcrawler said:
			
		

> Can somebody please find/get the price of Create Sound Blaster X-Fi Pro audio card plz?
> 
> Thank You


I have been quoted a price of Rs 7000 + 100 shipping by itwares.com




			
				theitwares.com said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Pro - 7000/- + 100  Shipping
> 
> ...




Should I go ahead with it? I thought Pro was being offered for Rs 13000 or something


----------



## Sykora (May 26, 2007)

Contact *www.theitdepot.com

If the model you want is what I think it is, he said it was 6500 or something, that is if you worry about the extra 600 or so.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 26, 2007)

Sykora said:
			
		

> Contact *www.theitdepot.com
> 
> If the model you want is what I think it is, he said it was 6500 or something, that is if you worry about the extra 600 or so.



lol the model that i want is listed at Rs 22005, theitwares.com gave me the price of wrong model I guess ....(And I was  so hoping to get Creative X-Fi Pro for 7000   )


----------



## raj14 (May 26, 2007)

lmao dude, you actually thought X-Fi Elite Pro sold for 7k? anyways,

Creative Sound Blaster 5.1 CMSS - Rs.1,300/-
Creative Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 - Rs.1,800/-
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Music - Rs.6,000+ TAX
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty FPS Edition 64MB XRam - Rs.17,500+TAX
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite Pro - Rs.21,500+TAX
(prices quoted from Distributor)

so far, i have not been able to find Xtreme Gamer 7.1, it was the Best bang for the buck X-Fi card, it costed less than Xtreme Music and had X-Ram.


----------



## Sykora (May 26, 2007)

oops, I guess the one I saw was X-Fi Xtreme Music.  Sorry


----------



## Wolfsbane (May 26, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> *?*



This is the exact same card that a friend of mine has. And he is not exactly sure about the price. 

So do you guys have any idea regarding this?


----------



## vikingboy (May 27, 2007)

@hitman050 
most of the components from computer empire


----------



## hsnayvid (May 27, 2007)

anyone knows the cost of lite-on SATA dvd writer ??
and its availability... in delhi/ghaziabad???


----------



## goobimama (May 27, 2007)

Anyone want to share shipping with me in ordering an Auzentech X-Meridian 7.1 Sound Card? Blows the X-Fi far away....


----------



## raj14 (May 27, 2007)

hsnayvid said:
			
		

> anyone knows the cost of lite-on SATA dvd writer ??
> and its availability... in delhi/ghaziabad???



you can probably get it from SMC or CE. PATA version of Lite-On LH-20A1S 20x DVD-RW is Rs.1,850/- SATA version would be a wee-bit hard time find, the price would probably be around 2.4k. not that SATA Interface makes any difference anyway, the DVD Writer can never utilize the available bandwidth offered by SATA. just get a PATA Drive and get a Rounded IDE Cable. simple as that.


----------



## kooabs03 (May 27, 2007)

^^^ does liteon have any lightscribe models?


----------



## raj14 (May 27, 2007)

kooabs03 said:
			
		

> ^^^ does liteon have any lightscribe models?



Lite-On LH-20A1H-186 20x DVD-RW w/ LightScribe


----------



## kooabs03 (May 27, 2007)

^^^^ price for the above and which lightsribe is best? sony, LG, BENQ...plz also give their model nos.


----------



## raj14 (May 28, 2007)

kooabs03 said:
			
		

> ^^^^ price for the above and which lightsribe is best? sony, LG, BENQ...plz also give their model nos.



Dude, All lightscribe drives are same. i don't get this damn fuss about LightScribe, it's still a technology that can use a fair bit of maturing, the Lightscribe DVD/CDs are hard-as-hell to find and all that for printing on a disk in monochrome (never mind the colored DVDs, they're worthless anyway) i can see how people would like to get a new technology to "future proof" the comp but for a technology which still has a long way to go.... is beyond me. i still prefer a Black Marker Pen, which works for me 

i can't give each and exact model numbers (use google) Lite-On, BenQ, LG all are practically the same. it's the after sales support that matters, in which Sony excels due to being distributed by RPTech (they have the largest disti chain in india, that equals quick support) i suggest screwing LightScribe and getting a good 18x or 20x DVD Writer. trust me, there's nothing you're missing in LightScribe, wait for the technology to mature, if you don't want to wait, get Sony DRU-835A LightScribe 18x DVD-RW. RPTech recently launched it here and you can probably get it cheap from Nehru Place. 

also, Please don't use "^^^" when there's a quote button present. it's kinda (very) annoying


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2007)

wat will be my best option to buy a xfx 7300GT 256 MB RAM card?can i directly buy from rashi peripherals Kochi(ernakulam) depot?or..Madras Guys how about the service of *theitdepot.com ?.what about gurantee/warranty?some Kochin sellers online here


----------



## kooabs03 (May 28, 2007)

raj14 said:
			
		

> Dude, All lightscribe drives are same. i don't get this damn fuss about LightScribe, it's still a technology that can use a fair bit of maturing, the Lightscribe DVD/CDs are hard-as-hell to find and all that for printing on a disk in monochrome (never mind the colored DVDs, they're worthless anyway) i can see how people would like to get a new technology to "future proof" the comp but for a technology which still has a long way to go.... is beyond me. i still prefer a Black Marker Pen, which works for me


 thnx for your help. i have been using a marker till now, and i wanted my CDs and DVDs image printed so i decided lightscribe. 



			
				raj14 said:
			
		

> also, Please don't use "^^^" when there's a quote button present. it's kinda (very) annoying


and sorry about that


----------



## hsnayvid (May 28, 2007)

raj14 said:
			
		

> you can probably get it from SMC or CE. PATA version of Lite-On LH-20A1S 20x DVD-RW is Rs.1,850/- SATA version would be a wee-bit hard time find, the price would probably be around 2.4k. not that SATA Interface makes any difference anyway, the DVD Writer can never utilize the available bandwidth offered by SATA. just get a PATA Drive and get a Rounded IDE Cable. simple as that.



@raj 
y cant a DVD Writer make use of bandwidth offered by SATA???
ODDs are mechanical devices and so r HDDs, i think SATA should offer an edge... Please clarify if i am wrong.


----------



## spikygv (May 28, 2007)

wats the price of 8600GT from comps like xfx , zebronics etc..


----------



## raj14 (May 28, 2007)

hsnayvid said:
			
		

> @raj
> y cant a DVD Writer make use of bandwidth offered by SATA???
> ODDs are mechanical devices and so r HDDs, i think SATA should offer an edge... Please clarify if i am wrong.



what's the maximum speed of Speed of IDE?
133MBps 
assuming you buy a 20x DVD Writer and plan to Burn DVDs at 20x
now, in case you don't know, Optical Drives have a warm up time (like printers, only much slower) when you pop the Disk to burn it, it starts at 2x, then 5x, then 5.6x and goes until it reaches it's maximum specified speed. however, this always happens in the end, so even though you're theoretically writing at 20x, you only truly achieve the speed near the end. 

why SATA Isn't better than IDE?

well, when you're writing DVDs at 20x, you're burning them at 27.73MBps or 27,050.79 KBps. see you're not even near the speed of IDE (133MBps), forget about SATA (150MBps). well what about CDs? CD reading/writing speed can't be measured the same way as DVDs. in CD reading/writing, "X" equals 150KBps, so you multiply the given number with "X". example: if the CD writer writes CDs at 52x. then it would be: 52 x 150 = 7800KBps or 7.8MBps. you see, neither CDs or DVDs need the bandwidth offered by SATA Drives. of course, i am not saying SATA Drives are worthless, newer motherboards have dropped support for IDE drives, take ASUS P5B Deluxe for example, the mobo has only one IDE port and it's controlled by JMicron IDE Controller, which has POS Drivers and is practically useless unless you manually install "Standard Dual Channel IDE Controller" via Device Manager. the point i am trying to make is that, SATA isn't inferior, but Neither CDs or DVDs will use the bandwidth advantage offered by the standard anytime soon, so unless you're forced by a motherboard limitation to buy a SATA Drive, there's no reason to buy one. as far as Slim Cables go, you can always get rounded IDE Cables which cost less than Rs.100, or you can just buy cable wrapping kit from Vantec or Antec or CoolerMaster and sleeve them yourself. 



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> wats the price of 8600GT from comps like xfx , zebronics etc..



XFX 8600GT = 8k

in my knowledge, Zebronics haven't launched 8600GT yet. i may very well be wrong.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> wat will be my best option to buy a xfx 7300GT 256 MB RAM card?can i directly buy from rashi peripherals Kochi(ernakulam) depot?or..Madras Guys how about the service of *theitdepot.com ?.what about gurantee/warranty?some Kochin sellers online here



as far as i know, unless you send Distributors Check/DD they don't let you buy directly from them. eitherway, you will get it cheapest from them since you would be avoiding any middle man costs. TheITDepot.com's support, dunno much but they sell at pretty high rates, some people at TechEnclave have bought from them (i think) try asking there


----------



## gannu_rox (May 28, 2007)

Can anyone pls tell me current the price of the 2 proccys???
C2D E6600...
C2D E6700...

And d best suitable mobo(without any sli or X-fire-cuz I wont use it);
(Is Intel 965 WH a good one???)

Thanx in advance..
Ganesh


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 28, 2007)

^^ Checkout the theitwares.com for approximate prices. Damnit i know prices since a month but i am out of luck  E6600 is out of stock in CHD since almost a month. All have those two processors E4300 and E6300


----------



## raj14 (May 28, 2007)

thats CrossFire not and Not X-Fire. XFire is a game server app.

C2D E6600 - Rs.11,900-13,500
C2D - E6700 - Rs.16,500-17,900


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 29, 2007)

raj14 said:
			
		

> thats CrossFire not and Not X-Fire. XFire is a game server app.
> 
> C2D E6600 - Rs.11,900-13,500
> C2D - E6700 - Rs.16,500-17,900



lol.....u are really funny dude!!!!!!
Have u ever heard about *Christmas?*Ever thought why they call it X-Mas?

hey, no offense....appreciate what have u said there & its good to tell everyone whats the correct thing but they also call it *X*(as in Cross)*-Fire*.


----------



## gannu_rox (May 29, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> appreciate what have u said there & its good to tell everyone whats the correct thing but they also call it *X*(as in Cross)*-Fire*.



Well said.....


----------



## hsnayvid (May 29, 2007)

10x for the clarification. i got the point! will save bucks for the time being...
thanks for the advice... even my mobo has only one IDE port so i will have to do away with my older drive... which is ready to die any moment!


----------



## xsreality (May 29, 2007)

I have decided on the following h/w..


Intel C2D E6300
Asus P5N-E SLI
Kingston 2GB DDRII 667
320GB SATA II
Samsung 19" Widescreen TFT (740BW)
XFX 7600GT

Plz give a tentative price list for the abv config... and plz dont quote net prices like ebay or others coz i m not buying on net.. preferably prices around Nagpur.. i think Mumbai prices would be quite same..?

Thanks!


----------



## Who (May 29, 2007)

E6300 (2MB L2 cache 1.86Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.7540
Asus P5B-E Rs.8500
320 GB SATAII Rs.3100
2 x Kingston 1 GB Rs.2100 = Rs.4200
XFX 7600GT 256MB Rs.8200
Samsung 19'' 940BW Rs.12300

also please see the rig which i have posted it , it fits you budget perfectly.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 29, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> E6300 (2MB L2 cache 1.86Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.7540
> Asus P5B-E Rs.8500
> * 320 GB SATAII Rs.3100*
> 2 x Kingston 1 GB Rs.2100 = Rs.4200
> ...



You sure, HDD is that cheap. It is 1200 less than what i find here


----------



## Who (May 29, 2007)

320 GB IDE 7200 RPM Costs around Rs.3700/- also you need to look for the right people in some areas in the city or in some towns people ask more price for the hardware cause they think most people don't know the current price of the hardware (more profit to them).


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 29, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> 320 GB IDE 7200 RPM Costs around Rs.3700/- also you need to look for the right people in some areas in the city or in some towns people ask more price for the hardware cause they think most people don't know the current price of the hardware (more profit to them).



Seriously doubt 320GB SATA II for 3100. Which city u are from ??


----------



## Who (May 29, 2007)

i live in a small town near surat which you would never heard of , as for the price of the HDD contact from the masterlist, also it costs Rs. 3500 not 3100 my mistake there. also you find the latest hardware price in india at  *www.techtree.com


----------



## xsreality (May 30, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> E6300 (2MB L2 cache 1.86Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.7540
> Asus P5B-E Rs.8500
> 320 GB SATAII Rs.3100
> 2 x Kingston 1 GB Rs.2100 = Rs.4200
> ...



hey u hv mentioned ASUS P5B-E... mine is ASUS P5N-E SLI.. or both have the same price?

Prices of 7600GT and 8600GT are almost same.. what's the difference b/w them? will i be able to play games like NFS with both of them?



			
				sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> You sure, HDD is that cheap. It is 1200 less than what i find here



Its the same with me... whatever prices are quoted here, i always find 1-2k more here in nagpur..


----------



## Who (May 30, 2007)

xsreality said:
			
		

> hey u hv mentioned ASUS P5B-E... mine is ASUS P5N-E SLI.. or both have the same price?



 i think both are same model but if they charge more don't with the SLI model.



			
				xsreality said:
			
		

> Prices of 7600GT and 8600GT are almost same.. what's the difference b/w them? will i be able to play games like NFS with both of them?


8600 GT IS DX 10 card with SM 4.0 unlike 7600 GT'S SM 3.0, has more clock speed then 7600 GT , so all in all its faster than the 7600 GT & yeah you can play NFS on both of them.


----------



## bikdel (May 30, 2007)

Hey i wanna ask................ my old mobo ECS p4m800m only supports PATA and SATA harddisks.......... the former wid a transfer speed of 133 mbps n later wid 150 mbps.......

will the newer SATA II (300 mbps) harddisks b compatible wid my mobo incase i plan to upgrade my system later.........
??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 30, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> Hey i wanna ask................ my old mobo ECS p4m800m only supports PATA and SATA harddisks.......... the former wid a transfer speed of 133 mbps n later wid 150 mbps.......
> 
> will the newer SATA II (300 mbps) harddisks b compatible wid my mobo incase i plan to upgrade my system later.........
> ??


AFAIK i know SATA II Are backwards compatable


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2007)

Brought a gfx card XFX 7300 GT Dual DVI out for 4150/-.is the price OK?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 30, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Brought a gfx card XFX 7300 GT Dual DVI out for 4150/-.is the price OK?



Yep, seems fine to me


----------



## agnels (May 31, 2007)

Has anyone shopped with theitdepot.com I am planning to buy Liteon 20X Lightscribe DVD Writer @ Rs. 2035 including taxes + Rs. 60 for shipping


----------



## spygamer (May 31, 2007)

Current price of E6420 and Asus P5B DELUXE  ??????????????


----------



## praka123 (May 31, 2007)

agnels said:
			
		

> Has anyone shopped with theitdepot.com I am planning to buy Liteon 20X Lightscribe DVD Writer @ Rs. 2095 including taxes + Rs. 60 for shipping


the price they asked is too much na?May be u shud call them and ask the real price.that site doesnot update regularly unlike itwares.com


----------



## gannu_rox (May 31, 2007)

agnels said:
			
		

> Has anyone shopped with theitdepot.com I am planning to buy Liteon 20X Lightscribe DVD Writer @ Rs. 2095 including taxes + Rs. 60 for shipping



I've dealt with them... Bot my 120mm Antec trilight fan, 2 90mm Antec red-lite fans frm them...

Shippin charges're ok... Shipped my stuff thru blue-dart... Got it in time...

Since they're the only ppl who stocked antec goods, I'd no choice...

Giv a ring, check out availability; try bargainin; get the stuff... They deal with ICICI bank...

Cheers...


----------



## Sykora (May 31, 2007)

The prices at ITDepot are unchanged for about 10 months. You _must_ call up before buying.


----------



## praka123 (May 31, 2007)

^^  they(itdepot) shud include those lines first in their site.


----------



## Sykora (May 31, 2007)

It took me an hour of fast talking at their showroom to get it out of them. They're not going to acknowledge anything unless they're asked point-blank.


----------



## agnels (Jun 1, 2007)

But Liteon 20X Lightscribe DVD Writer @ Rs. 2035 including taxes i think is a good deal. Mediatech offered me the same for Rs. 2450 including taxes


----------



## mananknl (Jun 1, 2007)

ne1 knows the latest price of samsung ml-2010 laser printer...also hp 1018 n 1020??


----------



## HEMANTRATURI (Jun 2, 2007)

*Rates from SMC*
amd x2 3800+  - Rs3800
asus m2avm hdmi - Rs5900(even confirmed from ce, its not 4500 or nearby as mentioned by few comp.hardware websites)
creative 7.1 audigy value - Rs1390
corsair 1gb 667ddr2 512*2- Rs1250*2
kingston 1gb ddr2 512*2  - Rs1025*2
WD 250gb sata-2(16 MB buffer)  - Rs3190
WD 320gb sata-2(16 MB buffer)  - Rs3850
coolermaster 380w  - Rs1750
viewsonic 19" 1912wb  - Rs11,800    ************ { DVI
viewsonic 20" 2030wm  - Rs17,250   ************cable included}
mouse/kb. combo logitech/microsoft  - Rs750
liteon 20x dvd writer  - Rs1650
liteon 20x dvdwriter lightscribe  - Rs1950
8500gt        - Rs5000

above prices can further be bargained. prices inclusive taxes


----------



## ashfame (Jun 2, 2007)

HEMANTRATURI said:
			
		

> corsair 1gb 667ddr2 512*2- Rs1250*2
> kingston 1gb ddr2 512*2  - Rs1025*2



dese days 1gb ddr2 667 mhz (single stick) is costing arnd 1.8k


----------



## Sykora (Jun 2, 2007)

I'd like to know the prices of :
Logitech MX3200 Laser
Logitech MX5000 Laser
Logitech Comfort Cordless Laser Desktop *whew*
Microsoft Wireless Laser Desktop 6000

And a rough guess as to which one's better, if anyone has any of these.


----------



## vkumar_89 (Jun 2, 2007)

Does anybody know da price of Viewsonic vg130wm and samsung 940nw???? which 1 is better????? plannin 2 buy a new pc wid 19" widescreen monitor


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 2, 2007)

vkumar_89 said:
			
		

> Does anybody know da price of Viewsonic vg130wm and samsung 940nw???? which 1 is better????? plannin 2 buy a new pc wid 19" widescreen monitor



Its VG1930WM...

Dats a better one..

Contrast Ratio   700:1 (typ) 	
Brightness	 300 cd/m2 (typ) 	
Viewing Angle    150° horizontal, 135° vertical (CR>10) 	
 Response Time  5ms
DVI input as well...

Price's around 11500...


----------



## Sykora (Jun 2, 2007)

I also need to know the price of the ASUS P5B Deluxe WiFi-AP Motherboard, thanks.


----------



## shellgame (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey guys, I m planning to buy a new PC. Can u please help me in choosing the hardware.I m giving u the probable price for each component.
1) Amd Processor - Rs.5500.
2) Nvidia or ATI chipset mobo without IGP - Rs.4500
3) 1GB DDR 400 RAM - Rs.3000
4) Graphics card - Rs.6000 to 7000
5) DVD writer with +R & -R support & 20x speed - Rs.2000
6) 300watt Antec or VIP SMPS - Rs.2000
7) 17 inch true flat monitor - Rs.4500 to 5500
8) 2.1 channel speaker - Rs. 1000


----------



## ashfame (Jun 3, 2007)

^^Go for DDR2 667mhz ram, 1gb stick will cost u 1.8k - 2k!
For 2.1 go with creative @ rs.1200/1300


----------



## kooabs03 (Jun 3, 2007)

shellgame said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I m planning to buy a new PC. Can u please help me in choosing the hardware.I m giving u the probable price for each component.
> 1) Amd Processor - Rs.5500.
> 2) Nvidia or ATI chipset mobo without IGP - Rs.4500
> 3) 1GB DDR 400 RAM - Rs.3000
> ...


Samsung syncmaster 798MB for 5800/-


----------



## janitha (Jun 3, 2007)

shellgame said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I m planning to buy a new PC. Can u please help me in choosing the hardware.I m giving u the probable price for each component.
> 1) Amd Processor - Rs.5500.
> 2) Nvidia or ATI chipset mobo without IGP - Rs.4500
> 3) *1GB DDR 400 RAM - Rs.3000*
> ...



Current motherboards support only DDR2 and they are much less costly.


----------



## ritish (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey friends,
        can anybody list the price for the laptop's DVD-RW RAM Drive prices
(MATSHITA UJ-850 S preferably)..


----------



## dtox (Jun 5, 2007)

hw much will a 400 gb cost?? pls mention all companies.. seagate, samsung,hitachi,wd..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 5, 2007)

20 X SATA lite-on DVD-RW , what will be the cost ??


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jun 5, 2007)

@ssdivision

something round 1900


----------



## freakbdry (Jun 5, 2007)

hey guyz jz chk sm msi boards they r awesome exept for availablity....i dun get to kno d prices but i found sm boards under p35 chipset and sm boards lik p6n diamond kool..than other bodz f yo guyz av tym jz ck out msi-india.com..
also do me a favor f yo cod no me d prices f these boards jz lemme kno in mi citi chennai tz not available.....


----------



## monkey (Jun 5, 2007)

freakbdry said:
			
		

> hey guyz jz chk sm msi boards they r awesome exept for availablity....i dun get to kno d prices but i found sm boards under p35 chipset and sm boards lik p6n diamond kool..than other bodz f yo guyz av tym jz ck out msi-india.com..
> also do me a favor f yo cod no me d prices f these boards jz lemme kno in mi citi chennai tz not available.....



All MSI MoBos can be found at www.yantraonline.in
Don't miss out on the discount provided and you may get a fair deal.


----------



## joelf15 (Jun 5, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> 20 X SATA lite-on DVD-RW , what will be the cost ??



Donno abt the liteon but the new asus is 2500 at lamington inquired today!



			
				freakbdry said:
			
		

> hey guyz jz chk sm msi boards they r awesome exept for availablity....i dun get to kno d prices but i found sm boards under p35 chipset and sm boards lik p6n diamond kool..than other bodz f yo guyz av tym jz ck out msi-india.com..
> also do me a favor f yo cod no me d prices f these boards jz lemme kno in mi citi chennai tz not available.....



not avail in mumbai too..chkd today!



			
				Sykora said:
			
		

> I also need to know the price of the ASUS P5B Deluxe WiFi-AP Motherboard, thanks.



Dude just cjeck the prices for this today the best price given is by Mahavir computers besides the shop IT mall in lamington road..he quoted 10700  with wifi  thts the lowest ive heard today ..ill be gettin this next week!! cheers/!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 6, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> hw much will a 400 gb cost?? pls mention all companies.. seagate, samsung,hitachi,wd..



Around 5200. IT is not value for money thugh according to me. I got 320GB for 3700 a week back. Seems to be better option than 400GB


----------



## spynic (Jun 6, 2007)

Sykora said:
			
		

> I also need to know the price of the ASUS P5B Deluxe WiFi-AP Motherboard, thanks.


 
10700-11000/-
lamington,mumbai


----------



## pricelist (Jun 9, 2007)

Check this site for latest pricelists www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak/  is very informative site for hardware pricelist.
pricelist

All the hardwares and perpherals pricelist is here  check this site www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak/


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 9, 2007)

ritish said:
			
		

> Hey friends,
> can anybody list the price for the laptop's DVD-RW RAM Drive prices
> (MATSHITA UJ-850 S preferably)..



should be around 5k, sony/lite on are commonly available.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2007)

shellgame said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I m planning to buy a new PC. Can u please help me in choosing the hardware.I m giving u the probable price for each component.
> 1) Amd Processor - Rs.5500.
> 2) Nvidia or ATI chipset mobo without IGP - Rs.4500
> 3) 1GB DDR 400 RAM - Rs.3000
> ...



go for ati 690g based motherboard ..it is best for amd
& u will have to go for ddr2 memory cuz ddr is not supported now


----------



## CyCo (Jun 10, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Around 5200. IT is not value for money thugh according to me. I got 320GB for 3700 a week back. Seems to be better option than 400GB



ive heard that a 250GB WD is for 2600 in Nehru place delhi


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 10, 2007)

could somebody let me know the prices of MIDI cable,midi-com port.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 11, 2007)

hi everyone.

i hv just bought a xfx 7900 gt graphics card and now wht i hear??!!
the card is not enough to run the upcoming games at full glory  

nyway,can nyone tell me the price of xfx 8800gts 320mb & 8800gts 640 mb
here in kolkata?i found out that for 320 mb its 20-22k.for 640mb,its around 28k.its the price i found out from techtree india.will the price be same in kolkata,too??

and the name of the dealer/contact info will be really helpful for me.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 11, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> hi everyone.
> 
> i hv just bought a xfx 7900 gt graphics card and now wht i hear??!!
> the card is not enough to run the upcoming games at full glory
> ...



Dude, U outta ur mind??

The 7900Gts not sufficient to play upcomin games... besides it lax Dx10 support...

Contact Rashi fer ur XFX needs...

8800GTS 320 retails fer around 17500+ taxes...
8800GTS 640 retails fer 21500 + taxes...

Here's d no fer Kolkatta rashi: 22153364;
email: kolkata@rptechindia.com 

I've their channel guide booklet fer June...


----------



## hitman050 (Jun 11, 2007)

@BULLZI, how much did the card cost?


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 12, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> hi everyone.
> 
> i hv just bought a xfx 7900 gt graphics card and now wht i hear??!!
> the card is not enough to run the upcoming games at full glory
> ...


 
For XFX 8800 & 8600 cards in Calcutta contact Mr.Vikas Agarwal of Rashi Peripherals at +91 98300 81700
For Zebronics 8800 & 8600 cards in Calcutta contact Jai Mahavira Computers at +91 94330 14651


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 12, 2007)

Recently Purchased Viewsonic VG 2030 WM for 16900/- from nehru place


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 12, 2007)

hitman050 said:
			
		

> @BULLZI, how much did the card cost?


 
they hv cheated me,man.

they sold it in 19k.

i bought from supreme.

 

i could hv afforded a 8800gts.

bt they said tht 8800gts not available in kolkata.
only 8800gtx is there
price 32k.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 12, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> they hv cheated me,man.
> 
> they sold it in 19k.
> 
> ...



Hmmm 32k fer dats ok I guess...

Anyways report a complaint to the consumer court statin their goods're overpriced....

They cant be left like dat...


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 12, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Hmmm 32k fer dats ok I guess...
> 
> Anyways report a complaint to the consumer court statin their goods're overpriced....
> 
> They cant be left like dat...


 
yeah.

it should not happen to nyone again.

well can u plz mail me the process for the compliance.

i dont know if its going to work or not
bt they must be taught a lesson.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 12, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> yeah.
> 
> it should not happen to nyone again.
> 
> ...



Hmmm I'm not reall adept at tat but janithe mus help... He knows abt these stuff...

@janitha... Pls help dis chap out... Are u listenin???


----------



## funkypats (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey, I bought a XFG 8600 GT XXX, for Rs 8500, is the price good enough.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 12, 2007)

funkypats said:
			
		

> Hey, I bought a XFG 8600 GT XXX, for Rs 8500, is the price good enough.



XXX edition; so the clocks're a li'l bit high I guess... Mus be a decnt price...

M only aware abt the 8800 gts n gtx...

But tat seems to be ok...


----------



## royal (Jun 12, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Anyways report a complaint to the consumer court statin their goods're overpriced....
> 
> They cant be left like dat...


 
Kolkata people should start to boycott Supreme...that will surely teach them a lesson.However for every person who knows what he wants and from where, there are ten people who are ignorant.They see a big shop (Supreme) on the main road and think they have reached the seventh heaven of Kolkata hardware .


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 12, 2007)

What is the current price of xbox 360? Premium version and core version both.


----------



## medigit (Jun 12, 2007)

yes.. SUPREME should be boycottd.. totall arrognt people..


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 13, 2007)

@royal

supreme cheated me coz of my lack of info.
bt as far as heaven of hardware is concerned,i didnt have somethin like tht in my mind.
i went to velocity,savera,saboo n two other shops bt they were unable to provide me with those pc components.
only supreme said tht those are available to them.so i bought.
your joke is not an impressive one.

i want to buy antec super lanboy cabinet.
ny thing abt the price n dealer in kolkata??
also,is it a good choice for me??
nd the power supply requirement?
is colorsit 450watt psu enough??


----------



## MIT (Jun 13, 2007)

E6420 - 8500
P5N-E Sli- 7500
XFX 7600GT- 6750
Transcend 1 GB- 2200
Peace with VIP 400W- 1800+1400-3200
WD 250GB-2900
Sony DVD Writer-1600
ASUS 19'' -12300
Microsoft Key and Mouse - 800
Bangalore


----------



## royal (Jun 13, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> your joke is not an impressive one.


 
Buddy I did not have you in mind when I made those comments 

And that's not a joke, its a fact. I have seen my friends exclaim about how good Supreme is and I was referring to people like them. Sorry if I have hurt your feelings.  

BTW, I haven't brought any Antec product till date , so I won't be able to help you regarding Antec dealers, though I am sure , someone else can. And yes Colorsit 450W should be good enough, but just to be sure , you can also go for 500W.

For Antec Dealers in WB you can try this


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 13, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> yeah.
> 
> it should not happen to nyone again.
> 
> ...


 
Supreme is a good store as they have the best stocks in Calcutta...but its true they charge a high premium and their after sales service is really poor...they dont try to play the fool with me as I'm a very old and precious cust to loose besides they knw me very well and they knw that I have done my proper homework before I come to buy something...If u need to buy anything from supreme go to a salesman by the name of Manish and tell him that Bobby has referred u...havin said that I believe that only deal with them if u knw wat ur doing...eg.have a fair idea of which item ur taking and wats the market price and dont get influenced by the salesman...

*BTW:- log on to CORE Centre
(CORE Centre is the only Indian Consumer Resource and
Grievance Redressal System. It is funded and supported by
Ministry of Consumer Affairs and came into existence in 2005.)

*

@ BULLZI & medigit u may post ur Kolkata specific or local concerns at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41532


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 13, 2007)

royal said:
			
		

> Buddy I did not have you in mind when I made those comments
> 
> And that's not a joke, its a fact. I have seen my friends exclaim about how good Supreme is and I was referring to people like them. Sorry if I have hurt your feelings.
> 
> ...


 
its ok pal.

may be for the incidents tht took place,i hv become a bit more shaky.

i dont wanna hurt nyone,too.


----------



## janitha (Jun 13, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Hmmm I'm not reall adept at tat but janithe mus help... He knows abt these stuff...
> 
> @janitha... Pls help dis chap out... Are u listenin???



Sorry for being late. My monitor is away for RMA. Only now I could find time to access the forum from my office.

Most probably the price, even though exorbitant, will be less than the MRP printed on the box. All of us know about the phenomenon, ie. for eg. getting something for Rs.4K for which the marked MRP is Rs.10K. If that is the case, I am sorry to say that there is little scope for any legal action.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 13, 2007)

so nothing can be done??
@janitha


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ did u chk my post above?


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah rite now i m on registration processing


----------



## Anindya (Jun 13, 2007)

@ Sabret  even i am an old cust of Supreme. I generally buy from Chowdhury. Anyway what i have understood in these yrs is that Supreme is good or rather best if one goes to buy a complete set(all the parts of a computer). But when asking prices of individual parts they generally tend to increase the prices. Thats my feeling. I will definitely try n use ur connection to get some discounts when i go to buy new config within a week which i am enquiring from u all. Plz suggest in this thread


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 13, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> @ Sabret even i am an old cust of Supreme. I generally buy from Chowdhury. Anyway what i have understood in these yrs is that Supreme is good or rather best if one goes to buy a complete set(all the parts of a computer). But when asking prices of individual parts they generally tend to increase the prices. Thats my feeling. I will definitely try n use ur connection to get some discounts when i go to buy new config within a week which i am enquiring from u all. Plz suggest in this thread


 
bt i almost bought all the regular components.

mobo
processor
ram
graphics card
hdd
monitor
dvd combo drive

 

by the way,i also bot my goods from Chowdhury


----------



## Anindya (Jun 13, 2007)

Can u plz post what u bought and whats the price? it will help me.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 13, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> Can u plz post what u bought and whats the price? it will help me.


very funny,indeed.nyway,the prices are given in this thread.hv a look in the previous pages.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 13, 2007)

what is the cost of viewsonic  VX2435wm .pls give delhi contact too 
thanks too


----------



## hitman050 (Jun 13, 2007)

Where can I get Super Lanboy in Nehru Place? And whats the price?


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 13, 2007)

wat is the price of *Sony Ericsson HBH-DS970 Stereo Bluetooth Headset*?


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 13, 2007)

What is the current price of xbox 360? Premium version and core version both.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 13, 2007)

hitman050 said:
			
		

> Where can I get Super Lanboy in Nehru Place? And whats the price?



Check out SMC... They mus've... Prices around 5k+-500....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 13, 2007)

whats the price for midi to com port cable?


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jun 13, 2007)

Anybody knows , when AMD again going to slashed their price.
I am from mumbai , i want to buy AMD x2 4800+. I asked for it in many shops in lamington road. But they say it is out of stock.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 14, 2007)

can nyone tell me the price of antec super lanboy cabinet in kolkata??
ny preferred dealer??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 14, 2007)

ruturaj3 said:
			
		

> Anybody knows , when AMD again going to slashed their price.
> I am from mumbai , i want to buy AMD x2 4800+. I asked for it in many shops in lamington road. But they say it is out of stock.



Expected on July 7-8


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 14, 2007)

super lanboy available in kolkata??


----------



## royal (Jun 14, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> super lanboy available in kolkata??


 
Did you check out the phone numbers of antec dealers I mentioned ?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 14, 2007)

what is the cost of viewsonic VX2435wm .pls give delhi contact too
thanks too
__________________


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 14, 2007)

royal said:
			
		

> Did you check out the phone numbers of antec dealers I mentioned ?


 
sorry yaar.

i did check tht out.

antec super lanboy - 6.25 k + vat

i forgot to ask abt antec 900.

i m going to get 1 of these two tomorrow.

they hv given me the address too


----------



## royal (Jun 14, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> they hv given me the address too


 
That's great. Why dont you share the address with us so that it may help someone else in future ?


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 14, 2007)

royal said:
			
		

> That's great. Why dont you share the address with us so that it may help someone else in future ?


 
extremely sorry.
i should hv done tht earlier.
G48 KAMALAYA CENTRE
GROUND FLOOR
156A LENIN SARANI
KOL-13


just got info abt ANTEC 900.

RS 9.4K + tax

is this a good price??


----------



## royal (Jun 14, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> extremely sorry.
> i should hv done tht earlier.
> G48 KAMALAYA CENTRE
> GROUND FLOOR
> ...


 
I have heard about Kamalalaya...where exactly is it located? Any nearby landmark ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 14, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> extremely sorry.
> i should hv done tht earlier.
> G48 KAMALAYA CENTRE
> GROUND FLOOR
> ...



a good price??? i guess so but i feel u could have got it cheaper..anyways now u have an awesome cabinate


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 14, 2007)

OMG.... U'll hav a whoozin xp with dat P900 with those noisy antec fans...

Now dun tell me they're speedy yet so silent.. I've a couple of Antecs...

Anyways good cabby but no VFM... A chieftec wud've been better or even SLKs...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 15, 2007)

what is the cost of viewsonic VX2435wm .pls give delhi contact too
thanks too


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 15, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> what is the cost of viewsonic VX2435wm .pls give delhi contact too
> thanks too



Contact SMC and Computer Empire... Mus be around 22k... Dunno...

Cjheck out Dell b4 investin in dat...

Dell hav HDCP DVI-I/P...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 15, 2007)

gannu are u sure that viewsonic VX2435wm around 22 k


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 15, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> gannu are u sure that viewsonic VX2435wm around 22 k



Hey no I mentioned d price fer 22"..

Sorry eh...

Dis mus be in and around 26k.......

Not the mainstrean market...

Forget vsonic... Check out Dell... Jus contact Raghu @ 09844453027 fer some amazin offers... U wudn believe... Contact him n see fer urself...


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 15, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> a good price??? i guess so but i feel u could have got it cheaper..anyways now u have an awesome cabinate


 
are yaar,i havent bot it though rite now.

in confusion whether to go for super lanboy or the 900 one.

super lanboy - 6.25k + vat.
ny suggestions??

i asked the dealer in Kolkata abt the price.

ny idea where to get tht cheaper??


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 15, 2007)

wat is the price of *Sony Ericsson HBH-DS970 Stereo Bluetooth Headset*?
@ BULLZI :- u didnt let me know if this POST by me had helped u or not?


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 15, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> wat is the price of *Sony Ericsson HBH-DS970 Stereo Bluetooth Headset*?
> @ BULLZI :- u didnt let me know if this POST by me had helped u or not?


i got registered.bt at first i wanna go to the shop n hv a word with them
if things go worse,i ll use ur contact.
thnx for ur help.its really nice of u.

@royal

dont know actually where its located.
i m a real noob as far as kolkata streets are concerned.
i might get someone to know the exact location n then let u know.

hey i wanna buy the cabinet within 2 days.

antec 900 9.4k + vat
antec super lanboy 6.25k + vat

which one??


----------



## cryptid (Jun 15, 2007)

*PCI wifi card*

i got a netgear wireless router,,, and i am able to use both my laptop and desktop to connect to the net my laptop is wifi enabled and there is no problem with cables i want my desktop also to be free of cables so i wanted to get a PCI wifi card anyone know how much that would cost?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 15, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> Supreme is a good store as they have the best stocks in Calcutta...but its true they charge a high premium and their after sales service is really poor...they dont try to play the fool with me as I'm a very old and precious cust to loose besides they knw me very well and they knw that I have done my proper homework before I come to buy something...If u need to buy anything from supreme go to a salesman by the name of Manish and tell him that Bobby has referred u...havin said that I believe that only deal with them if u knw wat ur doing...eg.have a fair idea of which item ur taking and wats the market price and dont get influenced by the salesman...
> 
> *BTW:- log on to CORE Centre
> (CORE Centre is the only Indian Consumer Resource and
> ...




Now thats what i say a solution!
2 thumbs up for my man*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## boosters (Jun 16, 2007)

HP F380 All in One Worth Rs 4800 /-


----------



## mobileman (Jun 16, 2007)

hi,
pls letme knw the price of pentieum D processer with a sutable mother board and an average grafix card.

i m n kerala.

pls do respond he or just PM me

waiting

thanking u n advance.


----------



## hitman050 (Jun 16, 2007)

How much would Corsair XMS2 2x1GB 800Mhz DDR2 cost in Nehru Place?


----------



## monkey (Jun 16, 2007)

hitman050 said:
			
		

> How much would Corsair XMS2 2x1GB 800Mhz DDR2 cost in Nehru Place?



Around 15,300/-


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 16, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> hey i wanna buy the cabinet within 2 days.
> 
> antec 900 9.4k + vat
> antec super lanboy 6.25k + vat
> ...



ok ..if u r going to buy huge graphics cards like ati hd 2900xt or nvidia 8800 gtx..then dont go for superlanboy cuz they dont fit in them properly otherwise both r good & u can go with the one u like


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 16, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> ok ..if u r going to buy huge graphics cards like ati hd 2900xt or nvidia 8800 gtx..then dont go for superlanboy cuz they dont fit in them properly otherwise both r good & u can go with the one u like



Exactly...

Besides 8800GTX is 28.5cms loooooong.... Longer than Ati 2900XT...

Moreover the price of the Lanboy Bullzi quoted doesn seems to be justified...
6k + taxes???

I was quoted 5k all inc frm SMC last yr around may... Cab prices dun fall but still..... 

Dun deal with supreme anyways Mr. Bullzi...


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 16, 2007)

What is the current price of xbox 360? Premium version and core version both. Please tell me.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 16, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Exactly...
> 
> Besides 8800GTX is 28.5cms loooooong.... Longer than Ati 2900XT...
> 
> ...



bt i talked to Mr.Pranay Agarwal.
He s the dealer of Antec goods.He quoted me the prices.
I bot today from him Antec 900.
9.4k + vat.
Now dont say tht I hv been cheated again.
Then I m going to hv a heart attack


----------



## janitha (Jun 16, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> bt i talked to Mr.Pranay Agarwal.
> He s the dealer of Antec goods.He quoted me the prices.
> I bot today from him Antec 900.
> 9.4k + vat.
> ...



Keep the pill for preventing heart attack before seeing the link below.

Rs.8565/- inclusive of tax from an online store, which means it should be even lower at an ordinary dealer.

*www.theitdepot.com/product.php?cat=5&sub_category_id=211&product_id=380


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 16, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> Keep the pill for preventing heart attack before seeing the link below.
> 
> Rs.8565/- inclusive of tax from an online store, which means it should be even lower at an ordinary dealer.
> 
> ...



i wont buy nything related to computer accessories now onwards


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 17, 2007)

^^^This guy's gone nuts... Afta tellin him some serious advice...


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 17, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> ^^^This guy's gone nuts... Afta tellin him some serious advice...



bt this time i cantacted the dealer directly.
he quoted me the prices.
then who should i believe


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 17, 2007)

Dude... At leat a bit of research in dis place or some other Indian sites??? Anyways dun regret it... Forget it... Les hope fer the good...

Its a good product so tc of it....


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 17, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Dude... At leat a bit of research in dis place or some other Indian sites??? Anyways dun regret it... Forget it... Les hope fer the good...
> 
> Its a good product so tc of it....



yea at least a good product.
well 450watt colorsit psu sufficient to handle the system including 4 fans??
1 is 200mm.

hey can u let me know abt the price of 7900gt in may??
i hv 2 give some proof na to the shop.
ny kind of documents or links or somethin like tht??


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 17, 2007)

Hmmm around 12-13k max... Not beyond dat... 2moro's sunday else I'd hav rung up Rashi n enquired...

No no.. No color-sits n all... 

Since u went fer a high end cab, I suggest u go fer an Antec PSU itself... Costlier but extremely reliable n stable @ o'clockin...

Wateve it is... Minimum of 600W....

Other options're coolermaster600w(Not really 600 th0;only 500w), Powersafe 600w(Good one; M using; 44A nett on 12v rails... ); no zebronics fer d P900...

Get a quotation frm Rashi on monday tellin dem u want a 7900gt... They'll giv u one... Go with dat... They cant cheat anymore coz rashi supplies to them...


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 17, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Hmmm around 12-13k max... Not beyond dat... 2moro's sunday else I'd hav rung up Rashi n enquired...
> 
> No no.. No color-sits n all...
> 
> ...



i got the price from rashi today.
they quoted 12k + vat.
bt the shop s saying prices hv fallen down in a month.
rashi s not willing to say the price in May.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 17, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> i got the price from rashi today.
> they quoted 12k + vat.
> bt the shop s saying prices hv fallen down in a month.
> rashi s not willing to say the price in May.



No problemo...

Wateve it is it wud hav never been close to the 15k or 16k mark rite??

The best thing: Tell ur dad abt the problem n make him understand to d core of it.. Take him along nex day n get things straight else tel'em we'll meet at consumer court..

Believe me it'd work wonders and perhaps instantly!!!


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 18, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> No problemo...
> 
> Wateve it is it wud hav never been close to the 15k or 16k mark rite??
> 
> ...


yea thts the last option i hv,i guess.
well let me see wht happens on Wednesday.

apart from this,can u give me ny idea of a 650watt antec psu.i need it urgently coz my colorsit psu cord is falling short.as the psu in antec cabinets are set in the lower half of the case,the powercord to mobo powersupply has fallen short.
ny price quotes or somethin??
now JANITHA told me tht i cud hv bot the CAB in less than 8.5K.
i m really in confusion from where to get the price quotes.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah dats a good PSu n damn costly...

Anyways u've cash so get the fast n the best sh*t 

Check it frm:

theitwares.com;
theitdepot.com;

Ask them personally over fone n ask them to ship it.. Li'l heavy d PSUs're so u'll hav to bear the shippin charges...


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 18, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Yeah dats a good PSu n damn costly...
> 
> Anyways u've cash so get the fast n the best sh*t
> 
> ...


 
ship it??!!
then if ny problem occurs,i hv to ship it back again


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 18, 2007)

^^^abey no yaar... they'll do it well... Dun worry... Mostly blue dart...

They'll usually check it but hav them done it b4 its mailed...


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 18, 2007)

plz quote me a good psu.
budget 5K-5.5K approx.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 18, 2007)

I sugest u go with the CorsairHx620,,, Li'l costlier..A round 6.5k... 
But modular supplie n let u fix d cables u want n avoid clutters...
Good one... Check out...


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 18, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> I sugest u go with the CorsairHx620,,, Li'l costlier..A round 6.5k...
> But modular supplie n let u fix d cables u want n avoid clutters...
> Good one... Check out...


 
is it inclusive of taxes??
n ny suggested dealer??


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 18, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> bt i talked to Mr.Pranay Agarwal.
> He s the dealer of Antec goods.He quoted me the prices.
> I bot today from him Antec 900.
> 9.4k + vat.
> ...


 
thats a good price for Calcutta and when ur buying something so highend and so expensive try to take a little price fluctuation like 400-500 bucks inur stride...one good thing is that u got wat u saw..if u bought online u never knw untill u get it...which might as well be a lemon my frnd...btw wat do u do for a living if dont mind....u dont have to answer the last part of my question...


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 18, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> thats a good price for Calcutta and when ur buying something so highend and so expensive try to take a little price fluctuation like 400-500 bucks inur stride...one good thing is that u got wat u saw..if u bought online u never knw untill u get it...which might as well be a lemon my frnd...btw wat do u do for a living if dont mind....u dont have to answer the last part of my question...


 
actually, computer so high ended "eta puropuri shakher bapar" 
i m a gamer.i professionally play CS1.6.
i m a member of Sim/SS

got a job(a lill one) 4 months ago

@ganu

i dint find tht out in ur link
got info abt tht 600 watt psu 4m antec
6.8 k or sometin like tht.

@janitha
u quoted the price for antec 900 abt 8.5k including taxes.
i found it out in theitdepot.com,same price.
bt shipping cost additional 1.8k 
it would hv been costlier for me to afford such shippin cost.


----------



## janitha (Jun 18, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> @janitha
> u quoted the price for antec 900 abt 8.5k including taxes.
> i found it out in theitdepot.com,same price.
> bt shipping cost additional 1.8k
> it would hv been costlier for me to afford such shippin cost.



I mentioned it as a rough indication of the online market price. Somebody at Chennai will be able to get it at that price (or even less) without paying for shipping or anything else.


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 19, 2007)

@ BULLZI:I'd be interested to meet up with u someday and probably chk out ur RIG....say wat...if u wanna do that then send me personal message..we'll take it offline...


----------



## boosters (Jun 19, 2007)

512 DDR Ram + 3 Year Warranty just Rs 1650 /-


----------



## spygamer (Jun 19, 2007)

what's the price of MSI P6N SLI Platinum ????????????


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Friends, I have one desktop and want to join one more monitor to my desktop system.

My configuration is

Processor-- 2.67 Ghz

RAM - 256MB.

So can u ppl plz suggest Wht things I need If I want to join One more monitor.

After including monitor. and how to join to monitor in a singal system?.

I want to simutaneously work on both of them .

I deal in share markets  and need one more for Technical Analysis.

Which card i need ? etc.

Budget --  anything to full -fill minimum requirement.

thanks in advance


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 19, 2007)

chintan786 said:
			
		

> Hi Friends, I have one desktop and want to join one more monitor to my desktop system.
> 
> My configuration is
> 
> ...



Hmmm... Most of the low end cards hav dual VGA support...

But not dual DVIs tho... 

Rito frm the 7300GT( or better say 6200LE even), it has dual VGA support... One of the DVI mus be plugged with a DVI-to-VGA adapter...

Dat RAM seems pretty low... Upgrade if poss... No issues on dual monitor support tho...

Budget- Less than 5-6k wud easily do...

Plug in both d monitors and configure them frm Display props menu...



			
				spygamer said:
			
		

> what's the price of MSI P6N SLI Platinum ????????????



Close to 8.5k... Not sure tho...


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 19, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Most of the low end cards hav dual VGA support...
> 
> But not dual DVIs tho...
> 
> ...



Hi Gannu_rox, for ur timley reply.

And sorry for posting the same thing at many places.

One more answer plz..

have u done this before ?

And I also looking for TVTUNER card . Can u suggest me of which company's card I shd Buy.Both VGA and TVTUNER.

also , How much this TV Tuner card will cost to me?

thanks in advance


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 19, 2007)

*@BULZZI :* Well Alfatech being the only Antec dealer in Kolkata is always in the mood of looting..man i agree the Antec 900 is a top end cabinet ..but well charging 9.4k+VAT is extremely ridiculous..he more or less charges nearly 1.5k~2K xtra..

Sorry to break your heart..but yes thing do happen here...
For example if you want to get an Corsair HX 520W model ..Tirupathi will say they dont have at and they *won't *stock it also. They said that they will only supply the HX620W PSU@ 7.5K+VAT (Last Saturday quote)..

That being the reason that i have to get a CoolerMaster PSU..price being reasonable..also i have not been able to get the Zebronics PSU..

Well i would also like to have a peek into your cabinet...if u don't mind...


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 19, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Most of the low end cards hav dual VGA support...
> 
> But not dual DVIs tho...
> 
> ...



Hi gannu_rox, one more thing .

Recently one fellow had told me to get 2 gfx cards to drive the 4 dvi outputs.
the single slot 4 output solutions are usually not worth it since they cost about as much as 2 slot * 2 output.

Is this true.?

and wht is more superior GT or gfx .

both cost and Performance Wise.

Also, Do u have any idea wht is the cost of RAID 1(2hdd)

thanks in advance


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 20, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> @ BULLZI:I'd be interested to meet up with u someday and probably chk out ur RIG....say wat...if u wanna do that then send me personal message..we'll take it offline...


oh sure tht ll be my pleasure

@kaustuv

i wont mind at all

plz suggest me a place in Kolkata to buy antec/coolermaster psu.

i hv decided to go for an antec trio 550.
is it a good choice??
also the price is abt 6k.
is it reasonable??



			
				janitha said:
			
		

> I mentioned it as a rough indication of the online market price. Somebody at Chennai will be able to get it at that price (or even less) without paying for shipping or anything else.



i think prices in kolkata are to some extent costlier thn tht is in chennai or delhi.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 20, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> plz suggest me a place in Kolkata to buy antec/coolermaster psu.
> 
> i hv decided to go for an antec trio 550.
> is it a good choice??
> ...



Kolkata has got only 1 Antec and 1 CoolerMaster Dealer..
Antech is Alfatech
CoolerMaster is Classic Computers on 24,N.S.Road : 22104124,22313726

Yeah Antec Trio 550 is good and stable PSU..btw where are you getting it for 6K??? Alfatech quoted it around for 7.5 or 8 k ..i just don't remember....that bastard..

If you happen to get it for that from a Kolkata dealer then do tell me..i am also interested..


----------



## se7en_sg (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi friends, I am planning to go for a complete upgrade of my PC; have settled on the following configuration :

(Please suggest the approx. prices & some dealers for these components in Kolkata)

 - AMD Athlon 64X2 4800+ Socket AM2

 - ASUS/Gigabyte Mother board (1 PCIe 16X , 2 PCI, SATA support, Onboard LAN, 4GB+ DDR2 800 Mhz support, 7.1 audio, RAID support, <SLI support Not Needed>)

 - 1 GB DDR2 667/800 Mhz

 - XFX nVidia 7900 GS PCIe (256 MB)

 - 750 watts SMPS

 - 120 GB Sata HDD

 - 16X DVD-RW

 - 19'' WXGA TFT


However, I am unable to decide on the exact motherboard model. Also I need some advice on the SMPS : is 750 watts enough to run the above 
hardware ? I am also planning to go for a APC UPS - please suggest the
UPS capacity needed (700VA or more ?)


Thanks in advance


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 20, 2007)

se7en_sg said:
			
		

> Hi friends, I am planning to go for a complete upgrade of my PC; have settled on the following configuration :
> 
> (Please suggest the approx. prices & some dealers for these components in Kolkata)
> 
> ...


i would suggest msi as i trust the brand more than asus & gigabyte for mobo..
go for at least 2 gb ram
the processor & all other choices  r very good..u should go for a dx 10 graphics card..like ati hd 2600xt..it will be launched on 1st july


----------



## kooabs03 (Jun 20, 2007)

se7en_sg said:
			
		

> Hi friends, I am planning to go for a complete upgrade of my PC; have settled on the following configuration :
> 
> (Please suggest the approx. prices & some dealers for these components in Kolkata)
> 
> ...


dude atleast go for 2GB RAM(1GB kingston 800Mhz 2800/-)

go for _Corsair HX620(620W SMPS) for 7K

Biostar TA 690G mobo for 4750/-(might have to get it shipped from mumbai)
_Viewsonic 19" VG1930WM TFT for 10.5K

seagate 320GB SATA HDD for 3800/-

don't go for new 7900GS, buy a used graphics card for now n later buy a DX10 based card like XFX 8800GTS


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 20, 2007)

se7en_sg said:
			
		

> Hi friends, I am planning to go for a complete upgrade of my PC; have settled on the following configuration :
> 
> (Please suggest the approx. prices & some dealers for these components in Kolkata)
> 
> ...



Yeah u dont need a Jummbo PSU to run this config.
THey said  if u use a QX6700, Striker Extreme, 2X8800 GTX in SLI & 2X2 GB RAM 1066 MHZ, 2 DVD RW, 4X320 GB HDD, 2X80 GB Raptor coupled with 6-7 120 mm & 80mm Fans, then u can use a 550 Watt PSU.
They used Thermaltake 550 Watts to run this Monster Config.
The CORSAIR HX620 is also a great PSU, Try to keep it as an option.


----------



## janitha (Jun 20, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Yeah u *dont need a Jummbo PSU to run this config.*
> THey said  if u use a QX6700, Striker Extreme, 2X8800 GTX in SLI & 2X2 GB RAM 1066 MHZ, 2 DVD RW, 4X320 GB HDD, 2X80 GB Raptor coupled with 6-7 120 mm & 80mm Fans, then u can use a 550 Watt PSU.
> They used Thermaltake 550 Watts to run this Monster Config.
> The CORSAIR HX620 is also a great PSU, Try to keep it as an option.


 Yes, this is  what I wanted to post as a reply.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 21, 2007)

^^^ Alrtite but dats a thermaltake which has a beefy >25A on 1 rail of 12v...

None of the Antecs or Coolermasters hav dat...

So it'd be wise if u invest in a Powersafe/Antec/coolermaster 600w...

No harm in goin fer more...


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 21, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Kolkata has got only 1 Antec and 1 CoolerMaster Dealer..
> Antech is Alfatech
> CoolerMaster is Classic Computers on 24,N.S.Road : 22104124,22313726
> 
> ...


 
are nahi yaar.maine "theitdepot" mein check kiya tha.
n kolkata really sucks
got all price quotes.

IGREEN SLI READY 500-550watt-7.5k efficiency 75% at typical load
IGREEN SLI READY 600-650watt - abt 10k efficiency 75% at typical load
REAL POWER FROM COOLERMASTER SLI READY 500WATT - get it tomorrow
ANTEC SLI READY TRIO 500/550 WATT - not available to RASHI or PRANAY
ANTEC SLI READY 650 WATT TRIO - above 10K efficiency abve 80% not sure though
                                   PRANAY didnt show the catalogue

got a cheaper one though
COOLERMASTER EXTREME POWER 600WATT - 4.2K APPROX efficiency 70%
bt its not SLI READY.
well is it a good choice?
n the prices??r they reasonable??

i wanna upgrade to 8800 series soon.
so will that psu be able to handle my system??
plz reply soon.i am not being able to run my pc from last week


----------



## kooabs03 (Jun 21, 2007)

CM extreme 600W is for 3.7K AFAIK


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 21, 2007)

20 th June prices
Asus P5B-VM (G965) @ 7.1K
Kingston 1 GB DDR 2 667 MHz @ 1.7K
Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4 GHz @ 10k
Lite-On DVD-RW 20x @ 1375


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 21, 2007)

kooabs03 said:
			
		

> CM extreme 600W is for 3.7K AFAIK


You are lucky tht u live in Delhi,not Kolkata
By the way,is tht stuff 

XTREME POWER - 600w gonna be sufficient to handle my system??


----------



## monkey (Jun 21, 2007)

bhushan05d251 said:
			
		

> 20 th June prices
> Lite-On DVD-RW 20x @ 1375



Are you sure of this price?


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 21, 2007)

monkey said:
			
		

> Are you sure of this price?



yaa


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 21, 2007)

bhushan05d251 said:
			
		

> 20 th June prices
> Lite-On DVD-RW 20x @ 1375



WTF?!?!?!?

Frm which place??? Shop name... 

dat low???


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 21, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> WTF?!?!?!?
> 
> Frm which place??? Shop name...
> 
> dat low???



Cassette World Computers,
343, Rajesh bldg., Opp. Lamington Road Police Station, D. B. Marg, Mumbai 400007

C2D E6600 2.4 GHz @ 10k
Intel DG965WH @ 7150
Asus P5B-VM (G965) @ 7100
LG 17" LCD @ 8750
1 GB Transcent @ 1700
Lite-On DVD RW 20x @ 1375
Seagate 160 GB SATA 2 @ 2150
Logitec Keyboard n Mouse (laser) @ 750
Creative SBS 370 2.1 @ 1100

Cassette World Computers,
343, Rajesh bldg., Opp. Lamington Road Police Station, D. B. Marg, Mumbai 400007


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 21, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> You are lucky tht u live in Delhi,not Kolkata
> By the way,is tht stuff
> 
> XTREME POWER - 600w gonna be sufficient to handle my system??



But the thing is its not a real 600w its only 500w as I read frm somewher...

U better be with the Antec 600w...

Anythin in Antec 600 wud do.. ther're lots within 600w itself...

Mus be around 6k-7k but hey its an Antec nu've got cash...

So antec p900+ antec 600w= behemoth...


----------



## PCWORM (Jun 21, 2007)

Wat is d price of a new xbox360-20gb hard-drive..........????????


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 21, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> But the thing is its not a real 600w its only 500w as I read frm somewher...
> 
> U better be with the Antec 600w...
> 
> ...


 
bt they r asking abt 9.5k   

wht abt igreen sli 500watt or real power 500 watt??


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 21, 2007)

igreen is ok... better then extreme ot yaar get the powersafe if avialiable... 600w in silver mirror finish...


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 21, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> igreen is ok... better then extreme ot yaar get the powersafe if avialiable... 600w in silver mirror finish...


 
budget max 6.5k.
will it fit in the budget??


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 21, 2007)

or suggest ny other tht ll fit in the budget


----------



## kooabs03 (Jun 21, 2007)

just got a quotation for seventeam 600W(real power) from Arihant (Mumbai)
7500/- inc. shipping to kolkatta


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 21, 2007)

kooabs03 said:
			
		

> just got a quotation for seventeam 600W(real power) from Arihant (Mumbai)
> 7500/- inc. shipping to kolkatta


 
i dont wanna buy nythin online/by shipping.

i bot an intelli 1.1 optical mouse n QCK+ mousepad from STEELSERIES.
got those from "the-respawn.com".
n when the mouse came after 1 n half month,it was faulty 
they didnt even change the mouse.


----------



## kooabs03 (Jun 21, 2007)

arihant is the sole distributor of seventeam and chieftec cabinets. so quality will not be an issue. i have a seventeam 420W PSU from them.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 21, 2007)

kooabs03 said:
			
		

> arihant is the sole distributor of seventeam and chieftec cabinets. so quality will not be an issue. i have a seventeam 420W PSU from them.


 
bt still out of my budget.  
ny sli ready psu of min. 500watt available in kolkata within 6.5k??

without the psu,i m unable to hv the 1st look at my ANTEC 900.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 21, 2007)

What about Cooler Master. I am using a 430W Extreme from a while & days back  i hooked it up with 1.5 TB HDD & Another DVDRW & rest is the same as in my siggy. So there is i think not a bad deal at all.Cooler Master is a good one if u like to have it. Few of my buddies also uses Cooler Master because ANTEC is costly but i gotta say that these PSUs are value for money.
As for the 600 Watt Cooler Master, well definitely it will run a 8800 GTX for sure or a 2900 XT with all the requirements without any problem.Give it a try but i personallysuggest a CORSAIR 620HX or from anything same from OCZ or a THERMALTAKE.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 21, 2007)

@bullzi...

Dude go check out www.memory-configurator.com n get a 600/700w PSU frm OCZ gamexStream series...

Dun worry abt online tradin... Tats a very good site n they ship to India very often...

U shud get ur stuff within the budget./.. Giv a try...


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 21, 2007)

*@BULLZI*: Well if u think that you can afford those cut throat prices offered by Alfatech (and same quoted by other other shops who will keep you waiting while they get it from Alfatech) then do definitely go for Antec SLI certified PSU...

As for eXtreme Power 600W PSU..well according to jonnyguru.com that is in effect a SevenSteam 500W PSU which CoolerMaster claims to have modified to give 600W...

Anyways you wont get PowerSafe PSU here in Kolkata ..i had looked all over Chandni..if u happen to have the contact number of the dealer then do pass it  to me also...btw why r u insisting on getting a SLI certified PSU..would you be going the SLI way..if not then go for those non-SLI certified PSu..they weigh less on the pockets

Well am going to get an eXtreme Power 600W by this months end if the dealer has got it re-stocked...

I would say that you can go buy that eXtreme Power 600W and it will run your system smoothly..



			
				gannu_rox said:
			
		

> @bullzi...
> 
> Dude go check out www.memory-configurator.com n get a 600/700w PSU frm OCZ gamexStream series...
> 
> ...


Dude ..have you urself bought anything from that site??? If so how is your experience???

Man have you seen their shipping charges...

A 600W OCZ GameXStream Power Supply SLI-Ready (UK version) would cost GBP 88+GBP 48(that's the cheapest Shipping charges) == INR 11K

You call that cheap.. Its better to get an Antec 600W SLI here ..atlest you get a local warranty..no hassel to shipping it back in case of defect...8)​


----------



## monkey (Jun 21, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> @bullzi...
> 
> Dude go check out www.memory-configurator.com n get a 600/700w PSU frm OCZ gamexStream series...
> 
> ...



Importing any heavy item can never be an economical unless and until you order in bulk. Also prices at www.memory-configurator.com are on the expensive side.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 21, 2007)

^^^ whos says??? 

Lolz... Get me nother site which shows a lower price??

A 2x1GB OCZ Sli ready DDR2 1066Mhz Ram...

Hw much wud u xpect???

Its jus 125 Euros... Plus add nother 1000 bux fer customs n 30euros fer shippin thru DHL...

Its on ur doorstep on the 4th day...

PSUs're li'l xpensive but u wont get the same elsewher @ a better price...

We're talkin of PSUs like OCZs BTW...



			
				rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Dude ..have you urself bought anything from that site??? If so how is your experience???
> 
> Man have you seen their shipping charges...
> 
> ...



Well...

Lolz..

Dude...

Dats a good price coz:

1. U wont get an OCZ anywher in India @ a better price...

2. Its an OCZ...

3. Well, its an OCZ gamexStream... Look the 12v dual rails to know why I say dat...

And FYI, M goin to order an OCZ Sli Ready RAM frm their site and a no. of ppl've ordered lots of goods frm their site if u dont know....

They've good experiences and I'veordered some chota-chota maal dis time..
I'll post it wen I get those..

AGot it @ cheaper prices than wat u get it @ India inc of Customs...

Lolz...


----------



## kooabs03 (Jun 21, 2007)

memory configurator is economical for RAMs( i second gannu_rox), also they ship in 3-4 days flat. however heavier items like PSUs involves expensive shipping which makes it uneconomical. it makes more sense to buy corsair HX620 or Seventeam 600W PSU


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 22, 2007)

Gannu does have a point guys!
OCZ is i think owns a 2nd rank after THERMALTAKE & then after the CORSAIR.
The OCZ is a better PSU than CORSAIR.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 22, 2007)

i agree to the fact that OCZ PSU are a class of their own..but see what he's asking BULLZI to get an OCZ PSU from there..man see the shipping charges..ok i agree that you have to pay such astronomical prices to get a good PSU to be shipped to india ..but think of the condition that would happen if your PSU arrived DOA..

In that case i totally agree with kooabs03 to get a Corsair or Seventeam PSU locally in India..as that will be more economical..

If you people go thru the post you will find that i expressed my concern regarding the expense that has to be bourne by end-user to get a PSU shipped..that's all. I never argued about the fact whether OCZ is good or bad..personally i dream of owning an OCZ PSU..but its India after all..u can't have the cake and eat it to..

i agree to the fact that OCZ PSU are a claass of their own..but see what he's asking BULLZI to get an OCZ PSU from there..man see the shipping charges..ok i agree that you have to pay such astronomical prices to get a good PSU to be shipped to india ..but think of the condition that would happen if your PSU arrived DOA..

In that case i totally agree with kooabs03 to get a Corsair or Seventeam PSU locally in India..as that will be more economical..

If you people go thru the post you will find that i expressed my concern regarding the expense that has to be bourne by end-user to get a PSU shipped..that's all. I never argued about the fact whether OCZ is good or bad..personally i dream of owning an OCZ PSU..but its India after all..u can't have the cake and eat it to..


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 22, 2007)

many many thanks for all ur replies.

i thot tht an sli ready psu will be needed for my system.
bt 4m all ur responses,i hv found out tht xtremepower 600watt ll be well n good.
nyway, by budget can't cross 7 k n i m really afraid of shipping n all those stuff.
i doubt if corsair 620 watt is available in kolkata or not.
in tht case i ll go for either real power 500 watt(thts sli)
or coolermaster extreme 600 watt(non sli).
i contacted VELOCITY COMPUTER SYSTEMS.
decent shop,eh??


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 22, 2007)

^^^ Hey Bull..

Chk out various prices frm Mumbai or rather Delhi n find out the prices of Antec, coolermaster, powersafe... &k is a really good budget fer a PSU...

Doesn matter if someone buys fer u ther n ask him to courier it to ur place after testing it....


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey if u order RAM from there, do you have to pay customs yourself or is it all included in the final price that they quote? And which delivery option do you choose? Post or DHL/Fed-Ex?


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 22, 2007)

^^ Better go fer DHL coz I've heard PS isnt good at all and goods may get lost.. D other one u can track it using the trackin code..

Customs will've to be paid wen d goods're handed ove to u by DHL... MAX 700 bux provided u ask d ppl @ MC to mark the price in the bill as 40euros coz of unnecessary shippin charges...


----------



## monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

*@gannu_rox:* This is something I have asked earlier also "Max custom duty of RS. 1000/-" ?
Correct me if I am wrong but custom duty is expressed in % terms (of value of the product) and is never flat rate for any particular item. So for memory costing $100 custom duty will be different than for memory costing $300.
And for the custom rates: My friend had imported OCZ memory from USA and he was charged custom duty @26%. I myself have seen the customs invoice and so your saying that custom duty of max Rs. 1000/- will be charged doesn't go down well with me.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 22, 2007)

^^ Well if u've the brains u wudn be doin dat...

Ask d ppl @ MC to show d price of any RAM u're buyin at 40Euros... So dat customs wud be charget somewher close to 700 bux.. Not sure...

But u've to tell those ppl(Gary @ MC) else they'll show d actual price n u'll hafta pay the real customs fer d thing...

Got it Mr. Monkey???


----------



## monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> ^^ Well if u've the brains u wudn be doin dat...
> 
> Ask d ppl @ MC to show d price of any RAM u're buyin at 40Euros... So dat customs wud be charget somewher close to 700 bux.. Not sure...
> 
> ...



Under-Invoicing, ehh?? I thought these "goras" didn't like doing business our way


----------



## kooabs03 (Jun 22, 2007)

the custom duty is actually 35%. undervalueing is the only way to save money from customs.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 22, 2007)

monkey said:
			
		

> Under-Invoicing, ehh?? I thought these "goras" didn't like doing business our way



Naah they're good ppl... They jus want theirs stuff sold whereve it is...

They'll help us...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 22, 2007)

Undervalue it and also state it as second hand. You know, throw out the original wrapping and put it in some cardboard cover. Also label it as gift or something...


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 22, 2007)

is corsair psu available in kolkata??
i might wanna go the sli way in near future.

n i m really afraid of transportation/shippin.
dont hv enough time if somethin goes wrong with the delivered goods.
its really gonna be time consuming.


----------



## monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> is corsair psu available in kolkata??
> i might wanna go the sli way in near future.
> 
> n i m really afraid of transportation/shippin.
> ...



Buy it online at www.yantraonline.in. Ask them (I think Shashank is the guy) for quicker delivery (might charge extra) AND ask for the discount on the listed price. It works


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 22, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> @bhushan05d251 ........... Lite-On DVD RW 20x @ 1375 .......
> 
> which shop & where ?



I have written address also. just check properly.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 22, 2007)

I generally take help from this site. It also has downloadable Pricelist


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 22, 2007)

For all those who say, importing is expensive and you dont get stuff in time...you fget scammed and blah blah...WAKE UP!

I have ordered several times from US ebay...no customs, no problems at all


----------



## pricelist (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello friends,
 This site is a good site for location based pricelists
also Best PC configurations, Branded PC V/s Assebled PC, Dual core PC under 15,000 are interesting pages.
Check  this site.
www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak/


----------



## joelf15 (Jun 22, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> which dvd ritter should i go 4 liteon or sony ?
> 
> can u telll me the model no. 2 ...... so that i can tell the shopkeeper .........


Go for the sony sata writer its 1800 at lamington road..checked prices today!! while the ide 1 is 1700!!! cheers!!



			
				bhushan05d251 said:
			
		

> 20 th June prices
> Asus P5B-VM (G965) @ 7.1K
> Kingston 1 GB DDR 2 667 MHz @ 1.7K
> Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4 GHz @ 10k
> Lite-On DVD-RW 20x @ 1375


BEEN TO LAMINGTON ON 22nd!!

went to casette world..
Sont SATA 1800
Sony ide 1700
LITEON ide  1750!!
LG 1375!!!

the abv price quoted bybushan  for liteon is not true!!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 22, 2007)

this thread has completed 100 pages


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 22, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> many many thanks for all ur replies.
> 
> i thot tht an sli ready psu will be needed for my system.
> bt 4m all ur responses,i hv found out tht xtremepower 600watt ll be well n good.
> ...



How much is Velocity Computer Systems asking for and where the hell is the shop??

The only Corsair Dealer i know in Kolkata is Tirupathi Computers ..right now they are stocking the Corsair HX620W @7k+VAT

The CoolerMaster dealer Classic Computers has only the RealPower 500W @7.1k+VAT and is currently out of stock of the eXtreme Power 500W or 600W..his stock was supposed to be replenished by this week ..but it has not..

Btw YantraOnline is quoting too much for the Corsair HX620W...well if that satifies you..

Btw PMed you..check it


----------



## monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

*@rb_kaustuv:* Yantra Online is an online shop and hence will cost more (even with some discount being offered) than normal prices due to packaging and shipping cost.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 22, 2007)

monkey said:
			
		

> *@rb_kaustuv:* Yantra Online is an online shop and hence will cost more (even with some discount being offered) than normal prices due to packaging and shipping cost.


And i thought that online stores cost less for they don't need a showroom to display the products only a warehouse to store them..as far as i can see the same is not the same in this case....

See TheITDepot..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 22, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> The CoolerMaster dealer Classic Computers has only the RealPower 500W @7.1k+VAT and is currently out of stock of the eXtreme Power 500W or 600W..his stock was supposed to be replenished by this week ..but it has not..


Whattttt? Are u serious!!!!!!!
Well i asked the Cooler Master Extreme 600 Watt almost 30-40 days back & it was for 3850/- from SMC Computers, New Delhi.
And now u are saying that its for 7100+vat!!!

Hey buddy then i guess the CORSAIR 620 HX is a better choice or go for any other PSU(not a local one) but check its specs on web.
If CORSAIR is not available then go for POWERSAFE or ZEBRONICS, if they are available in your city.


----------



## monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> And i thought that online stores cost less for they don't need a showroom to display the products only a warehouse to store them..as far as i can see the same is not the same in this case....
> 
> See TheITDepot..



You don't get it buddy..online stores cost more because they have to re-package and deliver the product to you. Good PSU's weigh like hell and this increases their shipping charges. Even at ITDEPOT the shipping charges for Antec PSU's are above Rs. 200 (high power PSU's). But I don't understand their concept of "Tax inclusive prices". Taxes at state level and national level are different - then how can they sell at both levels at the same price. This clearly means that somewhere someone is paying more than others for the actual product. Moreover itdepot.com is distributor for Antec (and I think logitech too) and is based in Chennai from where most of the products are imported in India (from China/Taiwan).

I live in Delhi and if I have to buy a PSU from Nehru Place then I would be spending Rs. 400 on the petrol alone. Add to it the intangible cost of time and energy.

The regular shopwala can sell you a product on the margin of Rs. 50 for a product costing Rs. 10,000/- but this economics doesn't work for the online shop. This is one reason why online shops are not that successful in India (unless launched by a multi-crore group like Times group for indiatimes.com).

And finally I have bought products from yantraonline.in after negotiating prices wherein I got good discounts (upto 8%) on the listed price. I could have saved more if I had collected my goods personally by avoiding packaging charges.

In my opinion these online shops are better for smaller cities/towns where you cannot get good products at reasonable prices.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 22, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> How much is Velocity Computer Systems asking for and where the hell is the shop??
> 
> The only Corsair Dealer i know in Kolkata is Tirupathi Computers ..right now they are stocking the Corsair HX620W @7k+VAT
> 
> ...



can u give the address plz??of tirupathi computers??


----------



## fragrant (Jun 23, 2007)

hi 
what would be the price of Viewsonic 1930wm in kolkata and any address of viewsonic dealer in kolkata?


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 23, 2007)

joelf15 said:
			
		

> Go for the sony sata writer its 1800 at lamington road..checked prices today!! while the ide 1 is 1700!!! cheers!!
> 
> 
> BEEN TO LAMINGTON ON 22nd!!
> ...


I m extremely sorry. i have asked for LG there n lite on for another shop. so when posting i was little bit confused. i thought 1375 for lite on @ cassette world. plz trust me. i will never do mistake in future.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 23, 2007)

got some price quotes.

igreen 500 watt(sli) - 7k + vat
corsair 620 le (sli) - 7k + vat
which one ll be better??
plz reply ASAP,wanna buy today else hv to wait a week.

@kaustuv

i just called tirupathi enterprise
they quoted for corsair 620 7.5k + vat


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> got some price quotes.
> 
> igreen 500 watt(sli) - 7k + vat
> corsair 620 le (sli) - 7k + vat
> ...


my suggestion mate is zebronics diamond 640 watt.. i am sayin this with personal experience.. it is very good & its easily available & its very good value for money


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 23, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> my suggestion mate is zebronics diamond 640 watt.. i a sayin this with personal experience.. it is very good & its easily available & its very good value for money



can u quote the price plz??


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 23, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Whattttt? Are u serious!!!!!!!
> Well i asked the Cooler Master Extreme 600 Watt almost 3-40 days back & it was for 3850/- from SMC Computers, New Delhi.
> And now u are saying that its for 7100+vat!!!
> 
> ...


Buddy i said CoolerMaster Real Power 500 is for 7k+VAT..
The eXtreme Power 600 retails for around 3.5~4k+VAT.. this being a budget PSU why the hell would i pay 7k+VAT for that.. lolz...



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> got some price quotes.
> 
> igreen 500 watt(sli) - 7k + vat
> corsair 620 le (sli) - 7k + vat
> ...


Frigging assholes...they gave me a quote of 7K+VAT..am serious only yesterday at 4pm i had asked them...




			
				ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> my suggestion mate is zebronics diamond 640 watt.. i a sayin this with personal experience.. it is very good & its easily available & its very good value for money


Well in Kolkata you would get only the Platinum 500W@1.9K +VAT..No stocking of Diamond series..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Well in Kolkata you would get only the Platinum 500W@1.9K +VAT..No stocking of Diamond series..



i dont believe this.. calcutta was supposed to be a metropolis right! so why the hell is it not available.. u cud order from yantraonline.in


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 23, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> i dont believe this.. calcutta was supposed to be a metropolis right! so why the hell is it not available.. u cud order from yantraonline.in



That's what i also thought... i asked the dealer and he said he wont stock it..

Fact is i asked the corsair dealer to get me a Corsair HX520W ..he said blankly he wont stock it and will never in the future also..beat that..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> That's what i also thought... i asked the dealer and he said he wont stock it..
> 
> Fact is i asked the corsair dealer to get me a Corsair HX520W ..he said blankly he wont stock it and will never in the future also..beat that..


 what the hell ? i live in dhoni land(Ranchi)  ..but i get whatever i want..all the dealers get whatever u want for u...& is this the way to talk to customers that he'll never stock it..cant he get just one for u??
my zebronics dealer is very helpful though!

what abt yantraonline.in?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 23, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> what the hell ? i live in dhoni land(Ranchi)  ..but i get whatever i want..all the dealers get whatever u want for u...& is this the way to talk to customers that he'll never stock it..cant he get just one for u??
> my zebronics dealer is very helpful though!
> 
> what abt yantraonline.in?



Kaash Kolkata bhi aaisa hota....


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 23, 2007)

@kaustuv,

i ll go for real power series.
i ll pm u confirmin my psu.just need some time.
hope u ll understand.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 23, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> @kaustuv,
> 
> i ll go for real power series.
> i ll pm u confirmin my psu.just need some time.
> hope u ll understand.



you going the SLI way???


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 23, 2007)

i m goin to get some money by sellin my old pc.
thts why i wanna afford it.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 23, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> i m goin to get some money by sellin my old pc.
> thts why i wanna afford it.



Then go get the Corsair HX620W PSU..its way better than the iGreen Power...


----------



## Chirag (Jun 23, 2007)

Cost of 320 GB HDD (Internal) and cost of 160 gb (external) and 250 gb(external)??? Any idea?? Also is it cheaper to go with internal hdd and putting a hdd case and making it external??


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 23, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Cost of 320 GB HDD (Internal) and cost of 160 gb (external) and 250 gb(external)??? Any idea?? Also is it cheaper to go with internal hdd and putting a hdd case and making it external??



320GB internal : 3 ~ 3.5K+ VAT

no idea of external drives costs...

Its way cheaper to get an Internal HDD and get an external casing.. casing costs around 750 bucks..atmost 1K..not above that..
barring the Vantec and Antec cases..


----------



## fragrant (Jun 23, 2007)

fragrant said:
			
		

> hi
> what would be the price of Viewsonic 1930wm in kolkata and any address of viewsonic dealer in kolkata?


someone please reply to this post


----------



## kooabs03 (Jun 23, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> i ll go for real power series.
> i ll pm u confirmin my psu.just need some time.
> hope u ll understand.


go for corsair HX620


----------



## abhipal (Jun 24, 2007)

Does anyone know when the AMD's quadra core processor is coming in Indian market.


----------



## mobileman (Jun 24, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Cost of 320 GB HDD (Internal) and cost of 160 gb (external) and 250 gb(external)??? Any idea?? Also is it cheaper to go with internal hdd and putting a hdd case and making it external??



dear,
cost,mmmmmm  no idea. but for ur last line,...

  yes, its cheaper and very useful, i have put my 80GB SATA 3.5" to a 3.5"HDD ENCLOSUR,vola...a year passed, till worthy.

take care
mobileman


----------



## joelf15 (Jun 24, 2007)

bhushan05d251 said:
			
		

> I m extremely sorry. i have asked for LG there n lite on for another shop. so when posting i was little bit confused. i thought 1375 for lite on @ cassette world. plz trust me. i will never do mistake in future.



no probs mate we're human at the end of the day!! cheers!!!


----------



## janitha (Jun 24, 2007)

joelf15 said:
			
		

> no probs mate we're human at the end of the day!! cheers!!!


It is alright dear friend.
To err is human.
To forgive is divine.


----------



## spikygv (Jun 24, 2007)

good line . i shud remember that..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 24, 2007)

Props for u all!!!


----------



## Phalanx (Jun 26, 2007)

Prices as of 6th June@ SP Road Bangalore:

C2D E4300 - 4600
E6300 - 7800 
E6400 - 9100
E6600 - 10500
MSI P6N Sli Platinum - 11200
MSI P965 Platinum - 10200
Intel DG965RY - 5200
1GB Transcend DDR2 667Mhz - 1850
1GB Transcend DDR2 800Mhz - 2500
Lite-On Super All Write 20X - 1550
Seagate 250 GB SATA II - 2950
XFX GeForce 8600GT - 7000
7600 GT - 6500
7900 GS - 9100
8800 GTS 640MB - 25000
Viewsonic VG1930wm -11600
Microsoft Wireless Keyboard+ Mouse - 1450
Compro Videomate X50 - 1600 
i Ball Cabinet ( with 400 watt PSU) - 1500
APC 500 VA UPS - 2050

Cheers


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jun 26, 2007)

can anyone here quote me the prices of wacom tablets/penpartner
also, other brands like techcom, frontech, iball et al


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 28, 2007)

helpppppppp......   
plzzzzzz   
i got graphx card 88oo gtx xxx nw ,i need a power supply of 600w with 2x6 pin supply


plz give me full contact of any supplier.....plzzzzz helppppp.........i am frustrated with my vendor....
frm month he has nt been able to find any.....
any help close to punjab is favourable........


thx a lot pals.....
__________________


----------



## pkt3000 (Jun 28, 2007)

whats the price of 1 Gb ram ? avarage build ....


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 28, 2007)

pkt3000 said:
			
		

> whats the price of 1 Gb ram ? avarage build ....



1GB DDR1 - 3450
1GB DDR2 - 1500


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 28, 2007)

niraj trehan said:
			
		

> helpppppppp......
> plzzzzzz
> i got graphx card 88oo gtx xxx nw ,i need a power supply of 600w with 2x6 pin supply
> 
> ...



go for any SLI certified PSU..
Antec Trio 650W,Real Power Pro 650W,Corsair HX620W..

If u saty at Kolkata i can give u the dealer contacts


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 29, 2007)

niraj trehan said:
			
		

> helpppppppp......
> plzzzzzz
> i got graphx card 88oo gtx xxx nw ,i need a power supply of 600w with 2x6 pin supply
> 
> ...


*this is contact details of mumbai based seller *
I think he should have any problem the shipping the product right to your home but you have to just the shipping that will be around 150 max.
so get a 600w monster & enjoy your 8800  

```
Contact Us

Office Address : 2/84 , Anand Vihar , New Anand Nagar, Santacruz (E) , Mumbai - 400055

Residence Address : A/403, Veena Sargam, Mahavir Nagar, Kandivali (W), Mumbai - 400067

Please feel free to Email us or Call us if you want stuff that is'nt mentioned in here.

Contact - Rahul - 9820972852 Between 10am to 9pm. You can also Email us at - [email]sales@theitwares.com[/email]
```


----------



## monkey (Jun 29, 2007)

Try these:

For Antec PSUs: www.theitdepot.com
For Corsair/Zebronics PSUs: www.yantraonline.in
For CoolerMaster PSUs: www.theitwares.com


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 29, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> go for any SLI certified PSU..
> Antec Trio 650W,Real Power Pro 650W,Corsair HX620W..
> 
> If u saty at Kolkata i can give u the dealer contacts


 


any supplier will b ok /.......b it in kolkatta or any other city.......


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 29, 2007)

Somebody please tell me the price of the *Sony Ericsson HBH DS970* and the *HBH DS220*......plz plz plz


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi there,
my friend with max budget of Rs60,000 wants to buy a comp.
His liking for gaming is moderate and is an average user.
This is what he has finalised and his cost estimation:

Mob: XFX 650i Ultra_________________Rs 6200

Proc: C2D E6300___________________Rs 7800

Ram: 1Gb DDR2- 800MHz____________Rs 2500

GCrd: 7300GT___________________< Rs 4000

HDsk: 250Gb/160GbSATA__________<=Rs 4000

DVD_: SONY latest 16X____________<=Rs2500

TFT__:19in, good contrast,   
           good brightness,____________<=Rs12000
           less than 8ms resp Time

Keybd,: Microsoft Curve 3000,
Mouse   optical mouse,wireless_______<=Rs3000
                   combo

Speaker   : Any Creative 2.1_________<=Rs2000

PSU   n      
Cabinet    : 500W_________________<=Rs6000


Even though his max budget is 60K, he would like to minimise on that, in order to save money for further upgradations and servicing.
Say a budget of 40-50K would be ideal.

1) Will, 1Gb Corsair DDR2 800Mhz work with this mobo?

2) Can anyone please give recent prices from Lamington for above mentioned peripherals?

3) Can u suggest *Hard disk*, *G-Card*, *PSu-Cab*, *TFT* for above constraints with Mumbai prices ?

4) Please Mention the shop name in mumbai when mentioning the prices.

Thanks for viewing the post


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 1, 2007)

omfg... pls change 6300 or 6420, immediately...
looking at the rest

the ram will work.

Seagate .10's for HDD, no doubt.
gfx: U might wanna get an 8500 instead.
Get viewsonic 19" wide, looks good , cost 9500.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 1, 2007)

prashantmaxsteel said:
			
		

> HDsk: 250Gb/160GbSATA__________<=Rs 4000
> 
> DVD_: SONY latest 16X____________<=Rs2500
> 
> ...



A 250GB would be around 3000. 160GB for 2300. I have 320GB which would be 3600 now but i bought it a month ago. Get Western Digital if you could. They are the best and have on site warranty for 5 yrs 

Writer is around 1400. Any make LG, Samsung, Song Liteon

TFT - I have BEnQ FP92W with DVI and 5ms response time. I bought it for 11500. Should be around 11000 now. But it is best from all TFT I had a look personally


----------



## cherry123 (Jul 2, 2007)

I wanna know which motherboard wud give me the BEST performance as well as wud b most compatible with the INTEL CORE 2 DUO 6600 ?

and pls if possible can u gimme the prices....

I wanna know which motherboard wud give me the BEST performance as well as wud b most compatible with the INTEL CORE 2 DUO 6600 ?

and is possible pls provide me the prices.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 2, 2007)

give ur budget mate. i would suggest msi p6n sli (12000)or p35 diamond


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 2, 2007)

GCrd: 7300GT___________________< Rs 4000


hey dont go for this card this sucks......

go for 7900gt...... 


hey man i need help

actually i have got the graphic card 8800gtx xxx 768 mb but vista gaming and graphics wxperience is coming out to b 1 !!!!!
  

in device manager the video device is "vga controller"


can any 1 help///.......  i want to tell u that there is a topic\post in this forum which stated the same problem....can any 1 search and give me its link????
i am at cafe so thx bro for any kind of help.......thx a lot


----------



## abhra (Jul 3, 2007)

> Originally posted by *rb_kaustuv:
> *
> go for any SLI certified PSU..
> Antec Trio 650W,Real Power Pro 650W,Corsair HX620W..
> ...




I need the contact details man. Plz post them as soon as possible.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 3, 2007)

why the double post ?



			
				niraj trehan said:
			
		

> GCrd: 7300GT___________________< Rs 4000
> 
> 
> hey dont go for this card this sucks......
> ...


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jul 3, 2007)

abhra said:
			
		

> I need the contact details man. Plz post them as soon as possible.



Coolermaster products (Cabinet, PSU, Water Cooling etc.)
Classic Computers 
24, Netaji Subhas Road,
B.B.D. Bag,
Kolkata - 700001
Ph: 22104124
22313726

Antec products (Cabinet , PSU etc)
Alfatech
G-48, Kamalalaya Centre
156A, Lenin Sarani
Kolkata - 700013. 
Ph: 2215-7901
3095-5839
9830045322
Contact person: Mr. Pranay Agarwal

Corsair products (Memory module, PSU, Water cooling) 
Tirupati Enterprises
11, Robert Street, 1st Floor,
Behind Indian Airlies Building,
Kolkata - 700012
Ph: 22251192
22251276


----------



## abhra (Jul 4, 2007)

@ rb_kaustuv

Thanks a lot man. Will check them out (will need a speedboat to do that   )


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 4, 2007)

abhra said:
			
		

> @ rb_kaustuv
> 
> Thanks a lot man. Will check them out (will need a speedboat to do that   )


 
yes I saw the flooded streets


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jul 4, 2007)

abhra said:
			
		

> @ rb_kaustuv
> 
> Thanks a lot man. Will check them out (will need a speedboat to do that   )



I got a CoolerMaster eXtreme Power Duo last Saturday(30-Jun).. so if u need any help..tell me i can help you out..


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 5, 2007)

need help guys...need the price of a few all in ones (I need printer,copier and scanner) - if possible with cheap refills or cartridges and a few 5.1 and 7.1 wireless speaker systems

wat do u guys think about the altec lansing XA3051 speakers and any idea about its price?


----------



## cynosure (Jul 5, 2007)

I got the *latest* prices of the intel chips (I mainly needed it cause I wanted to check the C2Q prices, but after looking at the prices I think they are false)
Intel Celeron D 326 -
Specs: 2.53GHz, 256KB L2 Cache, 533MHz FSB, 90nm
Rs. 1,600/-

Intel Celeron D 331 -
Specs:2.66GHz, 256KB L2 Cache, 533MHz FSB, EM64T, 90nm
Rs.1,800/-

Intel Celeron D 336 -
Specs: 2.80GHz, 256KB L2 Cache, 533MHz FSB, EM64T, 90nm
Rs. 1,950/-

Intel Celeron D 347 -
Specs: “Cedar Mill-512″ 2.80GHz, 256KB L2 Cache, 533MHz FSB, EM64T, 65nm
Rs.2,200/-

Intel Pentium 4 (Socket LGA775) “Prescott” -

Intel Pentium 4 506 -
Specs:2.6GHz, 1MB L2 Cache, 533MHz FSB, EM64T, 90nm
Rs.3,300/-

Intel Pentium 4 511 -
Specs:2.8GHz, 1MB L2 Cache, 533MHz FSB, EM64T, 90nm
Rs.3,650/-

Intel Pentium 4 516 -
Specs: 2.93GHz, 1MB L2 Cache, 533MHz FSB, EM64T, 90nm
Rs.3,800/-

Intel Pentium 4 521 -
Specs:2.8GHz, 1MB L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB, EM64T, 90nm, Hyper Threading
Rs.3,900/-

Intel Pentium 4 531 -
Specs: 3GHz, 1MB L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB, EM64T, 90nm, Hyper Threading
Rs.4,100/-

Intel Pentium 4 541 -
Specs:3.2GHz, 1MB L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB, EM64T, 90nm, Hyper Threading
Rs.4,300/-

Intel Pentium D (Socket LGA775) “SmithField” -

Intel Pentium D 820 -
Specs:2.8GHz, 2MB L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB, EM64T, 90nmIntel Pentium D (Socket LGA775) “SmithField”
Rs. 3,650/-

Intel Pentium D 830 -
Specs:3GHz, 2MB L2 Cache, 533MHz FSB, EM64T, 90nm
Rs. 4,100/-

Intel Pentium D 840 “Extreme Edition” -
Specs:3.2GHz, 2MB L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB, EM64T, IEST, 90nm
Rs.6,200/-

Intel Core 2 Duo “Allendale” -

Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 -
Specs: 1.8GHz, 2MB L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB, EM64T, IEST, iAMT2, LaGrande, 65nm
Rs. 4,950/-

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 -
Specs:1.86GHz, 2MB L2 Cache, 1066MHz FSB, EM64T, IIntel Core 2 Duo AllendaleEST, iAMT2, LaGrande, 65nm
Rs. 6,000/-

Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 -
Specs: 2.13GHz, 2MB L2 Cache, 1066MHz FSB, EM64T, IEST, iAMT2, LaGrande, 65nm
Rs. 6,950/-

Intel Core 2 Duo “Conroe” -

Intel Core 2 Duo E6320 -
Specs:1.86GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 1066MHz FSB, EM64T, iAMT2, LaGrande, 65nm
Rs. 7,500/-

Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 -
Specs: 2.13GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 1066MHz FSB, EM64T, iAMT2, LaGrande, 65nm
Rs. 8,500/-

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 -
Specs:2.4GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 1066MHz FSB, EM64T, IEST, iAMT2, LaGrande, 65nm
Rs.9,500/-

Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 -
Specs: 2.6GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 1066MHz FSB, EM64T, IEST, iAMT2, LaGrande, 65nm
Rs.15,900/-

Intel Core 2 Duo “Conroe XE” -

Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800 -
Specs: 2.93GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 1066MHz FSB, EM64T, IEST, iAMT2, LaGrande, 65nm, Unlocked Multiplier
Rs.28,800/-

Intel Core 2 Quad “Kentsfield” -

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 -
Specs: 2.4GHz, 8MB L2 Cache, 1066MHz FSB, EM64T, IEST, iAMT2, LaGrande, 65nm
Rs. 36,600/-

Intel Core 2 Quad “Kentsfield XE” -

Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700 -
Specs:2.66GHz, 8MB L2 Cache, 1066MHz FSB, EM64T, IEST, iAMT2, LaGrande, 65nm
Rs.39,000/-

Prices taken from *priceguru.in/computer-hardware/cpu

Are the C2Q so expensive???


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 5, 2007)

^^ I dont think they are false , they are right prices without any doubt.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 5, 2007)

But somebody here on this forum told me that the quad cores will be available for around 12K after 12th July (I think he meant after the price cut which will be on 22 July).


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah just today i talked to Computer Empire guys they were saying the same that the Q6600 will be for 11-12 K.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 6, 2007)

^^ Thats a good one. Now I can dream about Qcores


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 6, 2007)

I dont think the price will be reduced to 1/3, only 20-30%.


----------



## balardhruva (Jul 6, 2007)

before month i had got price of C2Q as 23000 Rs. on Techtree.com


----------



## blueshift (Jul 6, 2007)

Can anybody tell me the prices of 80GB-160GB harddisks in Mumbai?

And how are SATA drives different from the IDE ones? Will my motherboard support SATA drives?

Motherboard model: ASUS A7N266-VM


----------



## janitha (Jul 6, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Can anybody tell me the prices of 80GB-160GB harddisks in Mumbai?
> 
> And how are SATA drives different from the IDE ones? Will my motherboard support SATA drives?
> 
> Motherboard model: ASUS A7N266-VM



No, the storage interface of your Mobo is ATA.
For SATA, see the link below -
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 7, 2007)

hi all!!
plz tell me the price of corsair 2 gb ram.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jul 7, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> ^^ Thats a good one. Now I can dream about Qcores



Not really unless u plan on serious coolin...

Quad kents're real hot...

Moreove see if ur apps really demand those xtra 2 cores...

The E6x50 mus be a really good buy considerin a better FSB...


----------



## cynosure (Jul 7, 2007)

^^ Future proof man. 
I waited so long for july 22nd, now I have to buy the qcores

*www.techspot.com/review/36-intel-core2-quad-q6600/ says::


> According to our previous tests, there are currently no games that take advantage of the additional two cores; however software such as Photoshop, Pinnacle Studio Plus, QuickTime and 3D Studio Max all greatly benefited from the power of four dedicated cores. For example, the QX6700 was 15% faster than the Core 2 Duo E6700 in Photoshop, and gains as big as 43% were seen in Pinnacle Studio Plus. The biggest performance gap was found in 3D Studio Max where the QX6700 was 89% faster than the E6700.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jul 7, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> hi all!!
> plz tell me the price of corsair 2 gb ram.



1GB DDR2 667 is priced @ 2300....

So....



			
				cynosure said:
			
		

> ^^ Future proof man.
> I waited so long for july 22nd, now I have to buy the qcores
> 
> *www.techspot.com/review/36-intel-core2-quad-q6600/ says::



Agreed... But do invest in coolin rite now... Do a li'l research n find hw hot it runs...


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 7, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> 1GB DDR2 667 is priced @ 2300....
> 
> i want 800 mhz or above n a single 2 gb stick.so if u can plz let me know abt the price.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jul 7, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> gannu_rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 8, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> BULLZI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## balardhruva (Jul 8, 2007)

can any one give me the present rate of intel D975XBX2 motherboard?


----------



## janitha (Jul 8, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> gannu_rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 8, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> BULLZI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## janitha (Jul 8, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> janitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 8, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> BULLZI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 8, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> The E6x50 mus be a really good buy considerin a better FSB...



not really their is only 1.9% performance increase(check out anandtech) so it isnt any better.. but to be future proof one should buy mobo compatible with 1333 mhz fsb


----------



## janitha (Jul 8, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> janitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 8, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> BULLZI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## janitha (Jul 8, 2007)

Lifetime warranty doesn't mean a human lifespan!
Also do you think you will be using the same ram after 2-3 yeas? The age of DDR3 is already approaching.


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 8, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> Lifetime warranty doesn't mean a human lifespan!
> Also do you think you will be using the same ram after 2-3 yeas? The age of DDR3 is already approaching.



errr,even i didnt mean tht.bt at least 7-8 yrs warranty.
nyway,its true tht ddr3 will soon flood the market.i just wanted to know abt
the process of replacing damaged or faulty goods.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jul 8, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> errr,even i didnt mean tht.bt at least 7-8 yrs warranty.
> nyway,its true tht ddr3 will soon flood the market.i just wanted to know abt
> the process of replacing damaged or faulty goods.



DDR3 has jus arrived.. Til take at least any yr or 2 to b'com mainstream jus like d DDR2... Only if both the chip manufacturers concentr8 on DDR3 I mean...


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 8, 2007)

oh my god!!just got a reply of my mail to Abhishek Kejriwal,Tirupathi Enterprises.
they r the only dealers of corsair in kolkata.
he s sayin price is 21k + vat.
way too expensive .


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 8, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Not really unless u plan on serious coolin...
> 
> Quad kents're real hot...
> 
> ...



Yeah thats right but we have some good cooling solutions from COOLER MASTER the *Aquagate Mini R80* comes in handy price almost 3500/-.
So the value for buck is Quad core which is able to unleash real power!!!


----------



## gannu_rox (Jul 8, 2007)

^^^Up mine... 

Dats d worst lqd coolin solution eve found... Dun trust my words... Do a review n find out....

Ppl who've bot it found it xtremely bad.... D Ultra 120's beta it seems..



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> oh my god!!just got a reply of my mail to Abhishek Kejriwal,Tirupathi Enterprises.
> they r the only dealers of corsair in kolkata.
> he s sayin price is 21k + vat.
> way too expensive .



Dats way too pricey....

Wat abt the Domin8r PC8500 fer 15k frm itdepot???

Els get the OCZ Reapers 8500 fer around 11k nett frm MC.com..

PMd u...


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 8, 2007)

kolkatta hardware dealers r more than robbers


----------



## gannu_rox (Jul 8, 2007)

Sure tis... Hands on Xp heh???


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 8, 2007)

yup


----------



## gannu_rox (Jul 8, 2007)

Heh he... chill... Everyone has had some xp like dat once...


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 8, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Heh he... chill... Everyone has had some xp like dat once...


pmed u.check it out.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jul 8, 2007)

Replied.. Chek out..


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 9, 2007)

well officially my mobo has dual channel memory architecture for 800/667 mhz.so i doubt if i go for pc2-8500 series ram,then will it be compatible??


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 9, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> ^^^Up mine...
> 
> Dats d worst lqd coolin solution eve found... Dun trust my words... Do a review n find out....
> 
> ...


----------



## gannu_rox (Jul 9, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> I wish u were right but hey!
> check this out!
> *www.cluboverclocker.com/reviews/super_cooling/CoolerMaster/MiniAquagateR80/index.htm
> *www.rage3d.com/reviews/cooling/aquagateminir80/
> ...




Here is one...

*www.rage3d.com/reviews/cooling/aquagateminir80/index.php?p=4

But then see the diff bw the stock cooling and the r80..

Diff is lower.. Compare tat with d Ultra 120 air coolin...

Well best of the air coolers inc d Ultra 120 Xt... Scythe Infinity...


----------



## mAYHEM (Jul 10, 2007)

Can anyone suggest a good board(Onboard GFX) for AMD 6000+.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2007)

^^
yup the best out their is (690g based)MSi K9agm -fih it has ati x1250 costs 4k
& an even better board is sapphire's 690g based mobo but it is costlier at 5.5k
go get it mate


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jul 11, 2007)

wot is the approx cost of ASUS M2A-VM(690g based??


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 11, 2007)

hi guyz.
can nyone tell me is zalman cpu coolers are available in India?
models preferred - Zalman CNPS8700 LED CPU Cooler,Zalman CNPS9700 LED All Copper Heatpipe CPU Cooler,Zalman CNPS9500 LED CPU Cooler.
and if possible the approx. price.
thnx in advance.


----------



## philcom (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi all, 
Would you please guide me regarding my query? 
Is there any M-audio dealer located in Calcutta ? And specifically what is the current price of M-audio Delta1010Lt sound card ? 
Any help in this regard will be earnestly appreciated. 
Thank you .
regards


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 12, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Here is one...
> 
> *www.rage3d.com/reviews/cooling/aquagateminir80/index.php?p=4
> 
> ...


Well ofcourse 120 is better than 80 but if u are saying that is not good enough then i believe we have to use the radiator from car...or rather from Mack trucks...or use Liquid nitrogen,then we can say that its really lowering the temp.LOL.

But i believe no one agrees on this,not even me.These setups will definately raise electricity bill but the whole idea was less power consumption and a valuse for money stuff.
I still believe that the R80 is still value for money if u are not a serious overclocker.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 12, 2007)

^^^^

Hmm... I have ordered one 120 eXtreme with 120mm Panflo FAN ... still to receive that as status of the order page is howsing Despacthed from USA AirPort Chicago since the 1st day of order !!!



> Your item left the United States from Chicago (O'Hare) AMC at 2:52 PM on July 4, 2007. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.



All this wait makes me feel was it a good buy


----------



## janitha (Jul 12, 2007)

philcom said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Would you please guide me regarding my query?
> Is there any M-audio dealer located in Calcutta ? And specifically what is the current price of M-audio Delta1010Lt sound card ?
> Any help in this regard will be earnestly appreciated.
> ...



At www.computerwarehousepricelist.com , M-Audio Delta 1010 LT Internal  is quoted at Rs.14600/-.


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 12, 2007)

guyz plz reply to my query.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 12, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^^
> 
> Hmm... I have ordered one 120 eXtreme with 120mm Panflo FAN ... still to receive that as status of the order page is howsing Despacthed from USA AirPort Chicago since the 1st day of order !!!
> 
> ...



IS it USPS ? My Mobo was shipped and the site was like never updated.


----------



## philcom (Jul 12, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> At www.computerwarehousepricelist.com , M-Audio Delta 1010 LT Internal  is quoted at Rs.14600/-.



Wonderful ! Thanks a quadrillion for your this kind helping hand !

Is there any M-audio Shop/dealer  in Calcutta where I can directly purchase the aforementioned sound card ? 

regards


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 12, 2007)

@sukhdeepsinghkohli

Yup...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 13, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @sukhdeepsinghkohli
> 
> Yup...


Ah! Dont worry then. Your Package will be droped by none other than our lazy old fellows _*Indian Postal Department Dakiya*_ on his cycle. Atleast mine did. I asked where was he...he said "oh main kehya sirji....aaaj cycle te jagha nahi...kaal leh jayegay....."


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

^^^

allas, spent USD 40 as shiping charge to see this...


----------



## balardhruva (Jul 13, 2007)

Intel is going to cut off the price on 22 July and C2Q will be between 11000 to 12000 Rs.
Is that true ?
What is the price of Intel D975XBX2 mother board?
Also tell me about its graphics capabilities.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 14, 2007)

AMD X2 - 3600+ 2750INR 
AMD X2 - 3800+ 3050INR 
AMD X2 - 4000+ 3450INR 
AMD X2 - 4200+ 3875INR 
AMD X2 - 4400+ 4350INR 
AMD X2 - 4800+ 5350INR 
AMD X2 - 5000+ 5900INR 
AMD X2 - 5200+ 6400INR 
AMD X2 - 5600+ 7450INR 
AMD X2 - 6000+ 8550INR 


Kolkata Prices, without Barganing... !!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2007)

^^amazing prices.. AMD's r gr8 VFM & very good deals 
id go with it instead of intel


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 14, 2007)

yeah sure... see as the new AMD Brisben Cores comes, one can get one 8600 based CPU with 1MB L2 Based 3600

The placed quoted the price, gave some details on Combo Pack, Some MSI or Biostar board with 6150 + AMD X2 3600 for Rs. 5000 + TAX

So Take a look at this,

AMD X2 3600 with Mobo Combo @ Rs. 5000 + TAX
2 GB DDR-II @ Rs. 3800 + TAX
Segate HDD 160 SATA-II @ Rs. 2050
XFX 8600GT 256 MB @ Rs. 7000 + TAX
Cabi + SMPS @ Rs. 2000 + TAX

???


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2007)

^^ that would be a gr8 gamin pc at that price


----------



## balardhruva (Jul 14, 2007)

What is the price of 250 and 500 GB seagate HDD?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jul 14, 2007)

balardhruva said:
			
		

> What is the price of 250 and 500 GB seagate HDD?



Dont exactly know..but got a 320GB Seagate SATA 3Gb/s for 3650 (inclusive of VAT)

A 500GB would be around 6k+VAT.. last months price..
Not sure about the 250GB price...


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 14, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> yeah sure... see as the new AMD Brisben Cores comes, one can get one 8600 based CPU with 1MB L2 Based 3600
> 
> The placed quoted the price, gave some details on Combo Pack, Some MSI or Biostar board with 6150 + AMD X2 3600 for Rs. 5000 + TAX
> 
> ...


what will be amd equal to intel c2d 6600??


----------



## dtox (Jul 14, 2007)

hw much is 250 gb western digital ks series?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 14, 2007)

> what will be amd equal to intel c2d 6600??



Only procy of X2 which can come closer to C2D E6600 would be X2 6000+ but once E6600 get OC, once again no AMD procy right now here to patch it 

but with AMD o get a Cost effective PC with almost Matching the Performance...


----------



## janitha (Jul 14, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Only procy of X2 which can come closer to C2D E6600 would be X2 6000+ but once E6600 get OC, once again no AMD procy right now here to patch it
> 
> but with AMD o get a Cost effective PC with almost Matching the Performance...



Another factor is that Mobos for AMD are less costly as of now.


----------



## balardhruva (Jul 15, 2007)

core 2 duo is faster than AMD
*www.hardwareinreview.com/cms/content/view/50/


----------



## janitha (Jul 15, 2007)

balardhruva said:
			
		

> core 2 duo is faster than AMD
> *www.hardwareinreview.com/cms/content/view/50/



No doubt. But the present question is regarding cost effectiveness.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 15, 2007)

Can one tell pen drive price of 512mb & 1 gb models??


----------



## janitha (Jul 15, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> Can one tell pen drive price of 512mb & 1 gb models??



Rs.550/- for 1GB and 925/- for 2GB, both Transcend and Kingston as per deltapage.com


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 15, 2007)

i dun think anyone stocks 512mb here in bangalore... but 1gb model cists abt 550 and 2gb abt 850... almost all common brands.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 15, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> No doubt. But the present question is regarding cost effectiveness.



their mobos r cheaper so overall u get a better pc with AMD


----------



## janitha (Jul 15, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> i dun think anyone stocks 512mb here in bangalore... but 1gb model cists abt 550 and 2gb abt 850... almost all common brands.



I am really sorry. The prices are those of 1GB and 2GB. I shall edit the previous post.


----------



## entrana (Jul 15, 2007)

how much core 2 quad at least 2.66 ghz


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 15, 2007)

whats the price of 512mb one??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 16, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> Can one tell pen drive price of 512mb & 1 gb models??



1GB sells for 400 and 2GB for 725 here


----------



## janitha (Jul 16, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> 1GB sells for 400 and 2GB for 725 *here*



Does here mean "Digit Forum" which is your location?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 16, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> Does here mean "Digit Forum" which is your location?



Oops its  Chandgarh


----------



## entrana (Jul 16, 2007)

anyone can tell me the price of core 2 quad please?


----------



## darklord (Jul 16, 2007)

Q6600 shud be around 25,000/-


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 16, 2007)

balardhruva said:
			
		

> core 2 duo is faster than AMD
> *www.hardwareinreview.com/cms/content/view/50/



i think u not used both CPU and this site compare Athlon 64 X2 3800+ to Core 2 Duo E6700 wow gr8.i using E6600 and one of my friend is using amd x2 6000 its best buy go for AMD in future i never buy any intel product


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 16, 2007)

> i using E6600 and one of my friend is using amd x2 6000 its best buy go for AMD in future i never buy any intel product



Here I find it ulta... with same config on Stock, E6600 and X2 6000 + Same... where as When OC both at 20% AMD runs much hotter where as C2D out performs in every angle...


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 16, 2007)

@darki

it shud be around 15k(after 22nd of July).
rite now of course near 25k
check out
*priceguru.in/computer-hardware/cpu
can nyone tell me why there s such huge price difference between Q6600 and
Q6700??
Q6600 - 23k
Q6700 - 52k??!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 16, 2007)

^^^

Not much, as like E6600 and E6700, the main foctor is availibility !!!


----------



## darklord (Jul 16, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> @darki
> 
> it shud be around 15k(after 22nd of July).
> rite now of course near 25k
> ...



Q6600 = 9x Multi
QX6700 = Unlocked Multi and belongs to Extreme Edition series 

Hence the price difference. Q6700 hasnt launched as yet IMHO. It will be a 1333 FSB part mostly.


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 16, 2007)

uhhhh,that means no limit of cpu multipliers?


----------



## darklord (Jul 16, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> uhhhh,that means no limit of cpu multipliers?



Not exactly.The Multi can be set pretty high if the mobo cant handle high FSB. Unlocked multi as in, you can change it upwards which cant be done with the cheaper CPU models.


----------



## abhra (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey guys where can I get Zebronics products in Kolkata? And what's the price of their Platinum 500W PSU?


----------



## balardhruva (Jul 16, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> @darki
> 
> it shud be around 15k(after 22nd of July).
> rite now of course near 25k
> ...


after 22 july C2Q Q6600 will be around 11000 to 12000 Rs.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 16, 2007)

guys i needed a ADSL modem for BSNL broadband service bcoz modem r not available in exchange plz prefer company,model and prices plz


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 16, 2007)

balardhruva said:
			
		

> after 22 july C2Q Q6600 will be around 11000 to 12000 Rs.



thts really cheap!!thinking of having it or the qx6700


----------



## darklord (Jul 16, 2007)

balardhruva said:
			
		

> after 22 july C2Q Q6600 will be around 11000 to 12000 Rs.


Care to shed some light on this ? how did you derive the figure of 11-12k ?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 17, 2007)

abhra said:
			
		

> Hey guys where can I get Zebronics products in Kolkata? And what's the price of their Platinum 500W PSU?



M.D. Computers
16/1 Ganesh Chandra Avenue,
Kolkata - 700013
Near Exide showroom
Ph: 2234-6274
     2253-7133


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 17, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Care to shed some light on this ? how did you derive the figure of 11-12k ?



i think actually the figure is derived out from 40-60% price cut off from intel(a really sweet rumour,hope dream comes true).
now q6600 is abt 23-25k
so cut 50-60%,u r getting 11-12k


----------



## balardhruva (Jul 17, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Care to shed some light on this ? how did you derive the figure of 11-12k ?


people says prices are going to cut off
also on net many reviews are present that intel is going to cutoff prices about 50 % world wide


----------



## darklord (Jul 17, 2007)

I donno but anyways, lets hope we really get Quads at that price in India.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 17, 2007)

The Q6600 will be priced at $266...


----------



## snake (Jul 17, 2007)

Someone plz suggest me good PSU for my new system.My system config will be Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600,XFX 8800 GTS,2 GB RAM,200 GB HDD,Intel P965 based Motherboard,2 x 120mm FAN,2 x 80mm fan,2 x cold cathode tubes,DVD WRITER,X-fi sound card.My budget is around 4.5k.


----------



## darklord (Jul 17, 2007)

snake said:
			
		

> Someone plz suggest me good PSU for my new system.My system config will be Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600,XFX 8800 GTS,2 GB RAM,200 GB HDD,Intel P965 based Motherboard,2 x 120mm FAN,2 x 80mm fan,2 x cold cathode tubes,DVD WRITER,X-fi sound card.My budget is around 4.5k.



Well you can go for Corsair HX620W. Anything lower is not worth it.This thing costs 7.5k or so.
You could try Seventeam 750W at SMC International Delhi.


----------



## monkey (Jul 17, 2007)

Don't compromise on PSU for such a high system. Go for Corsair 620 Watts PSU. Expect it for about 7k. It will take care of future upgrades too.


----------



## snake (Jul 17, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Well you can go for Corsair HX620W. Anything lower is not worth it.This thing costs 7.5k or so.
> You could try Seventeam 750W at SMC International Delhi.




7.5k is too high
 I was thinking abt Antec Trio 550
Wat u guyz think??


----------



## monkey (Jul 17, 2007)

Can also try CoolerMaster Extreme 600 Watts for 3.5k.


----------



## snake (Jul 17, 2007)

monkey said:
			
		

> Can also try CoolerMaster Extreme 600 Watts for 3.5k.



I read few reviews online for cooler master extreme 600w they were not good.
Can anyone give me Corsair Distributor Contact number.I m looking for Corsair 520 Watts PSU also.


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 17, 2007)

snake said:
			
		

> 7.5k is too high
> I was thinking abt Antec Trio 550
> Wat u guyz think??


 

its quoted abt 6k in 'theitdepot'.these products are hard to find in regular shops.if u can get from ny local dealer,u may get some less.

undoubtedly,this psu sounds sweet.


----------



## monkey (Jul 17, 2007)

Tirupati enterprises is the only distributor for Corsair products but even they don't have Corsair 520 Watt PSU. Only 620 Watt. Try some online shops too.


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 17, 2007)

yup,i got mine from them.


----------



## snake (Jul 17, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> yup,i got mine from them.


Wat u got from them and for how much??
Just chked with local Antec Distributor Antec trio 550 is 6.1k
But Now I m intrested in Corsair they look more better but I want 520 watts as it suits my budget more anyone got any idea from where can I get one.


----------



## janitha (Jul 17, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> yup,i got mine from them.



How much did you pay for the Antec 900? And how is it?
I intend to buy one but it is not locally available and theitdepot.com charges a lot for shipping.


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 17, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> How much did you pay for the Antec 900? And how is it?
> I intend to buy one but it is not locally available and theitdepot.com charges a lot for shipping.


 
i got the Antec 900 for 9.5k.its really cool coz with my previous cabby,i had a bit overheating probs with procy temp. going to abt 55C and mobo temp. to abt 50C at idle.bt with this new cabby,even while playing high grafix games,mobo temp does not exceed 40C n proccy temp always below 48 C.i m really happy with it.
the cabby has a gr8 look bt a lot of mesh can allow bit more dust inside the cabby so plz do take necessary action(if the room is AC,then there s no problem at all).well,dust wont be much of a prob coz ordinary cabbies also intake a lot of dust within few months .



			
				snake said:
			
		

> Wat u got from them and for how much??
> Just chked with local Antec Distributor Antec trio 550 is 6.1k
> But Now I m intrested in Corsair they look more better but I want 520 watts as it suits my budget more anyone got any idea from where can I get one.


 
i m from kolkata and i didnt find corsair 520 watt from the dealer(Tirupathi Computers).Moreover,they are just robbers as i further queried them for Corsair Dominator TwinX pc2-8500 and they quoted 21k  + vat where i m getting tht same ram from theitdepot at 15.5k


----------



## monkey (Jul 17, 2007)

Actually Tirupati guys don't have correct prices for high end memories. Corsair Dominator is available even lower at yantraonline.in (14k) while Tirupati guys were asking 21k + from me too. I pointed out the available rates and they didn't have any idea of why Tirupati (Management) is charging so much (its funny!!) even though they are official distributor of Corsair products.


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 17, 2007)

they r robbers,just bloody robbers


----------



## pricelist (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello guys,
AMD slashed their CPU prices,
INtel Will Reduce their CPU prices soon
Check the updated Hardware Price Lists in India here, www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak

Indian Hardware prices are here, Location based price lists
Check it www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak


----------



## snake (Jul 17, 2007)

Now I m leaning towards Corsair 620 Watts PSU chked out pricing with local Dealer he quoted 7.5k+ 4% VAT
Is it worth it??


----------



## darklord (Jul 17, 2007)

snake said:
			
		

> Now I m leaning towards Corsair 620 Watts PSU chked out pricing with local Dealer he quoted 7.5k+ 4% VAT
> Is it worth it??


Its a very good PSU if you can afford it.


----------



## janitha (Jul 17, 2007)

@BULLZI
The reduction in temp should be mainly because of the huge 200mm and other 120mm fans. My room has AC but still I have to clean dust inside (Antec TX 1050B) at least every two months. (The AC is used only when the heat is unbearable)
BTW, is there any problem with cables from the PSU. I am asking this since I think the PSU is in the lower compartment.


----------



## darklord (Jul 17, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> @BULLZI
> The reduction in temp should be mainly because of the huge 200mm and other 120mm fans. My room has AC but still I have to clean dust inside (Antec TX 1050B) at least every two months. (The AC is used only when the heat is unbearable)
> BTW, is there any problem with cables from the PSU. I am asking this since I think the PSU is in the lower compartment.



Routing cables from the lower section is PITA. If you dont have a decent PSU, expect the 4 pin +12V cable to fall short on Asus board 
I am not a fool to sell my Antec P180 and shift to VIP ZB-01,which IMHO is the BEST chassis available in India as of now.


----------



## janitha (Jul 17, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Routing cables from the lower section is PITA. If you dont have a decent PSU, expect the 4 pin +12V cable to fall short on Asus board
> I am not a fool to sell my Antec P180 and shift to *VIP ZB-01,which IMHO is the BEST chassis available in India as of now*.



*?*


----------



## darklord (Jul 17, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> *?*



Yes ??


----------



## balardhruva (Jul 18, 2007)

is there any perice reduction for intel D975XBX2 motherboard?
what is current price?


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 18, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> @BULLZI
> The reduction in temp should be mainly because of the huge 200mm and other 120mm fans. My room has AC but still I have to clean dust inside (Antec TX 1050B) at least every two months. (The AC is used only when the heat is unbearable)
> BTW, is there any problem with cables from the PSU. I am asking this since I think the PSU is in the lower compartment.


 
no problem at all.even i also checked tht out before purchasing as i had similar type of probs with my older psu.
dont worry pal,the cables are long enough.

@snake

i also bot corsair hx 620 watt in tht amount.


----------



## snake (Jul 18, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> @snake
> 
> i also bot corsair hx 620 watt in tht amount.



So how is it??
And can u suggest me Good Processor and motherboard combo along with RAM.


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 18, 2007)

snake said:
			
		

> So how is it??
> And can u suggest me Good Processor and motherboard combo along with RAM.


 
its really cool stuff.also SLI certified.

u shud go for C2D.after 22nd,the cut off prices will come out from Intel and according to ur budget u can choose one.I think at least go for E6750.Dunno abt ur budget though.

i dunno much abt mobo.

abt ram,go for at least PC2-6400 @800Mhz.Decent are corsair,ocz,crucial ballistix,g skill......bt they r tough on budget.
u can go for Kingston or Transcend too bt hv at least 2 Gb ram (2*1 Gb) if mobo has dual memory architecture.ram worth abt 4.5K for 667 Mhz.Will be a bit more for 800 Mhz.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 18, 2007)

me planning to buy only CPU and MOBO and RAM all with in 10k

for now 512 MB RAM Will do plzz try to make it 1 GB

also must hv is Dual Core !! So i think mostly AMD possible

plzz sugges good Mobo Too...that is i want 4 RAM slots and 1 PCI Express for future if i plan to go VISTA that is

me no gamer...rarely game....if want to game will do so in frnds home..thank u


----------



## balardhruva (Jul 18, 2007)

on 22 july will there any reduction in prices of intel motherboard????????


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 19, 2007)

Yo, guys. Need some info.

My current 4 years + system is on the verge of death, started giving me problems lately.

What is the cost of Core 2 Duo E4300, Intel DG965OT or P33 Based motherboard with Onboard graphics & 2X512 MB DDR2 RAM to go with E4300.

No graphics card required as onboard is enough to run Vista properly, I am unable to visit the market lately so need info here.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2007)

@GX, Man, you are not the guy whoom should be seeking advice, how ever still saying,

Intel C2D E4300 is available at Rs. 5k + TAX
Intel D965WH is at 7.2 k + TAX

Dont have any idea about P33 Boards or even they are in Kolkata or not... 512MB 667 DDR-II is around 1050 + TAX

As i said u may not require suggestion, so, still saying, vendors here say E4300 will be phased out by E4400...

regarding Mobo, why not ASUS P5B-V / VM (7k + TAX) ?? as with C2D, no fun without a little Over clocking ??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 19, 2007)

@aks_win
For 10k, AMD is a better choice and X2 is better than PD.

get Asus M2N MX : 3.3k
1GB DDR2 667 transcent : 2.2k
AMD X2 4400+ 2.3 Ghz : 4.7k
---------------------------------
10.2k


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 19, 2007)

@ choto,

Not advice dude just price info. I will be buying a laptop for me but I need a cheap Combination for my home computer as money is an issue, even gfx card is not needed cos GMA X3000 is enough to run Vista. I will buy DX 10 based gfx card later.

E4300 has enough power for my needs, how much is E6300 for?

I won't overclock at all, so sticking with Solid & stable Intel motherboard. I will look into value catagory of asus tomorrow.

@arvind

10k for all that? F*** i m scraping the idea of intel  

Need to find about Athlon 64 4000+ AM2 & Asus motherboard with nvidia chipset & gfx in local market. 

Thanks all


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 19, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> @ choto,
> 
> Not advice dude just price info. I will be buying a laptop for me but I need a cheap Combination for my home computer as money is an issue, even gfx card is not needed cos GMA X3000 is enough to run Vista. I will buy DX 10 based gfx card later.
> 
> ...



Get E4300 + Dg965RY for around 9500


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 19, 2007)

@gx_saurav
AMD X2 4000+ is a very gud deal

AMD X2 4000+ : 3.5k
MSI K9AGM3 or MSI K9AGM2-FIH: 3.5k
[Both of these mobos are ATI 690G chipset with X1250 IGP which is better than an nvidia 6200 256MB PCIE card and the mobo has onboard DVI and HDMI ports, DDR2 800 in dual ch support, overclocking features are better than Asus M2N PV VM(6150)].
U can easily oc the 4000+ to 2.8 or 2.9 Ghz with stock fan.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 19, 2007)

I was in the market today, also had to go IIM Lucknow, Choto....my next destination preference 1 is IIM Kolkata PGDCM 

Anyway, this is the price I got in *Naja Market Lucknow* today

*Athlon 64 X2 4000+ AM2 + Asus M2N-MX motherboard = Rs 7,900

2X512 MB DDR2 667 RAM = Rs 2,200 (don't ask the brand, never ask the brand )*

This for Rs 10,100. While *Core 2 Duo E4300 + Intel 945GNT motherboard costs about Rs 12k*, excluding RAM. 

*AMD is better deal*. I asked for M2N-MX cos I prefer nVidia & the onboard graphics this motherboard has is enough to run Vista. I will get GeForce 8600GT later when required.

Hmm, have to find out a money pot now , as I have to buy about 6k worth admission forms, so that will hardly leave any money for computer. By selling my current hardware I will get at least some money back.

@ aravind_n20

Nah, I already mentioned.* I don't over clock*. I might over clock about 100 MHz if required but thats about it, which is easily possible in M2N-MX. Oh! & no ATI, cos I am an nVidiot


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2007)

> also had to go IIM Lucknow, Choto....my next destination preference 1 is IIM Kolkata PGDCM



ahhh !!!  if and happens saurav can say hello to saurav


----------



## ask4sumit (Jul 19, 2007)

was up at nehru place 
the shops here all quoted different prices for the items given below
finally i got the right price and my config is given in the purchase section

processor
e6600 --> 9500-10500
e6700 --> 13000-14000

mother board 
ASUS P5NE sli --> 7400-8000

Kingston RAM 
1GB 667 Mhz --> 1850-2100
1GB 800 Mhz --> 2450-2650

Seagate hard drives 
320 GB --> 3200-3600
250 GB --> 2800-3000

8800gts(320MB)
XfX --> 17500-17800
Zebronics --> 17300
POV --> 17200

8600 GT
XfX --> 8000-8200
Zebronics --> 7400
POV --> 7300

8600 gts --> 10800-11300

sony dvd writer18x --> 1450-1500


----------



## himtuna (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok this is what I have decided to buy
1) Intel core 2 Duo E6700   Rs 14,000  (22 is about to come whats the expected price of this one and quad one)

2) XFX Nvidia 680i LT SLI    Rs 9,900
          or Foxconn 975X7AB - 8EKRS2H  Rs 10,750
    or Nvidia nForce 680i SLI  Rs 13,500 (which one ????)

3) Suggest a Case and power supply within Rs 5,000 ( shall I invest more on it?)

4) RAM 2x1 gb Kingston DDR2 800 MHz  Rs 4,400

5) HDD Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200AAKS Rs 4,500

6) LiteOn LH- 20A1H487C Rs 1,950

Please verify the prices. (ref. Nehru Place )


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 20, 2007)

himtuna said:
			
		

> 4) RAM 2x1 gb Kingston DDR2 800 MHz  Rs 4,400
> 
> 5) HDD Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200AAKS Rs 4,500
> 
> ...



Ram shoould be around Rs 3700
HDD - Rs 3700 again
DVD Writer - 1500-1600 MAX unless it a Light Scribe one


----------



## kooabs03 (Jul 20, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> *Ram shoould be around Rs 3700*
> HDD - Rs 3700 again
> DVD Writer - 1500-1600 MAX unless it a Light Scribe one



the RAM price is for 800MHz. i think it should be more than 4400/-


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey, any idea if the XFX 8400GS is available or not? How much does it costs? I analysed the reviews & this GPU is like the end all GPU for my home PC needs, anything more is not required here. Here are the 2 models I saw at there site


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 20, 2007)

kooabs03 said:
			
		

> the RAM price is for 800MHz. i think it should be more than 4400/-



Oh sorry i didnt notice


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 21, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I was in the market today, also had to go IIM Lucknow, Choto....my next destination preference 1 is IIM Kolkata PGDCM
> 
> Anyway, this is the price I got in *Naja Market Lucknow* today
> 
> ...


agree with u
u should go with amd it is a better deal..& i would sugest msi k9agm2(based on amd 690g...its amd not ati )..as it is much better than nvidia 6150...& if u like nvidia i would suggest msi K9N6PGM-FI/K9N6PGM-F (both are based on nvidia 6150)..cuz i have had some pretty bad experience with asus


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 21, 2007)

> i would sugest msi k9agm2(based on amd 690g...



well the one with that model number i found at Kolkata wa writen on package that its AMD 690V... therefore ATi x1200, where as AMD 690G is ATi x1250, I have seen both (ASUS M2A-VM), doesnt look to me any performance diffrence, where as Price is diffrent by atleast Rs. 1200/- ....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 21, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> agree with u
> u should go with amd it is a better deal..& i would sugest msi k9agm2(based on amd 690g...its amd not ati )..as it is much better than nvidia 6150...& if u like nvidia i would suggest msi K9N6PGM-FI/K9N6PGM-F (both are based on nvidia 6150)..cuz i have had some pretty bad experience with asus


Well dude i can't believe u agree with him with a E4300+945 mobo.I must say instead of going for the 945 go for XFX 650i ultra, that mobo is like hell rocking value & cost 3600/- from Nehru Place and a good overclocker for like 100 MHz and even more than that. Buying a C2Duo is a steal now days.I don't know why is people still talk about AMD coz AMD is not having another price cut but INTEL rules every sector with E 2140 - QX6850,All the way from top to bottom!
Bro C2Duo is having a price cut and with that motherboard its 1333 MHZ FSB cool rolling without any problem!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 21, 2007)

Just a thought, news from Kolkata Market !! *XFX 650i Ultra* is at *Rs. 5200/- + TAX* without bargaining... !!! where as *New E4400* will be prices bellow *5k*...


----------



## kooabs03 (Jul 21, 2007)

price of XFX 650i ultra has fallen so much. i bought it for 6400/- all inclusive 2 months back.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 22, 2007)

i know all that people.. but amd is a better deal


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Just a thought, news from Kolkata Market !! *XFX 650i Ultra* is at *Rs. 5200/- + TAX* without bargaining... !!! where as *New E4400* will be prices bellow *5k*...


 
@ Choto : where did u get these price quotes from?


----------



## balardhruva (Jul 22, 2007)

can any one give me information regarding to on board graphics capacity of intel D975XBX2


----------



## darklord (Jul 23, 2007)

balardhruva said:
			
		

> can any one give me information regarding to on board graphics capacity of intel D975XBX2



D975XBX2 is based on Intel 975X chipset and hence doesnt support Onboard Graphics. You need to use a Graphic Card with that board.


----------



## snake (Jul 23, 2007)

I am planning to buy x2 4000+ and overclock it plz suggest me some good overclocking mobo along with pricing.And I dont care about onboard graphics as I have XFX 8800 GTS XXX edition


----------



## darklord (Jul 23, 2007)

snake said:
			
		

> I am planning to buy x2 4000+ and overclock it plz suggest me some good overclocking mobo along with pricing.And I dont care about onboard graphics as I have XFX 8800 GTS XXX edition



Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe --12k
Biostar AMD690G -- 4-5k
Jetway AMD690G --3-4k

These are the few boards i find decent enough for OC'ing.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 23, 2007)

^^^^

AMD 690G (ATi x1250) M2A-VM (Non HDMI) Rs. 4000/- + TAX in Kolkata


----------



## monkey (Jul 23, 2007)

MSI K9NSLI-2F: Rs. 6,100/- + tax (Delhi)


----------



## snake (Jul 24, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Biostar AMD690G -- 4-5k
> Jetway AMD690G --3-4k
> 
> These are the few boards i find decent enough for OC'ing.



Can u tell me which exact model of Biostar motherboard u r talking about and contact number of the distributor. 

How is ur mobo Asrock AM2NF6G-VSTA??
And if I m not wrong Asrock AM2NF7G is also now availaible.Is it any good?
My budget is 5k for mobo.


----------



## ayushman9 (Jul 25, 2007)

i want to buy a 19 inch widescreen lcd ? What are the best offers ?Should i wait for price to come down?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 25, 2007)

ayushman9 said:
			
		

> i want to buy a 19 inch widescreen lcd ? What are the best offers ?Should i wait for price to come down?


 
they are already cheaper a lot, I bought 19"tft wide screen samsung for 10550, a week back.


----------



## arun_chennai (Jul 25, 2007)

ayushman9 said:
			
		

> i want to buy a 19 inch widescreen lcd ? What are the best offers ?Should i wait for price to come down?


Viewsonic 1912w (without DVI) -- 8500 + taxes
Viewsonic 1912w (with DVI) -- 8900 + taxes
Viewsonic 1930 -- 10200 + taxes
Samsung 940 -- 10200

price from ritche street chennai on 24th JULY(delta peripherals,mithu computers)

Other prices
160GB seagate 7200.10 -- 2100+taxes
Zebronics LAVA  -- 1350
Zebronics 8500GT  -- 4200+taxes


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 25, 2007)

hey what is the price for a G series View Sonic monitor ??? Graphic Series 

by december how much might the 19 inch price might fall down ??

what about AOC widescreen monitors...they seem 2 have better contrast ratios ?? right ??


----------



## spikygv (Jul 25, 2007)

wats the price of a pci slot cooler ( for the g-card..)


----------



## darklord (Jul 25, 2007)

snake said:
			
		

> Can u tell me which exact model of Biostar motherboard u r talking about and contact number of the distributor.
> 
> How is ur mobo Asrock AM2NF6G-VSTA??
> And if I m not wrong Asrock AM2NF7G is also now availaible.Is it any good?
> My budget is 5k for mobo.



I am not aware of the exact model no. of Biostar 690G mobo  I guess Zebronics deal in Biostar Boards, you can try contacting them.

I am very happy with my Asrock board, very good overclocker for the price. Currently running my X2 3800+ @ 240x10 24x7


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^

How about ASUS M2A-VM, AMD690G retails around Rs. 4000/- + TAX in Kolkata !!!



*www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=1568&l1=3&l2=101&l3=496


----------



## darklord (Jul 25, 2007)

snake said:
			
		

> Can u tell me which exact model of Biostar motherboard u r talking about and contact number of the distributor.
> 
> How is ur mobo Asrock AM2NF6G-VSTA??
> And if I m not wrong Asrock AM2NF7G is also now availaible.Is it any good?
> My budget is 5k for mobo.


I am not aware of the exact model no. of Biostar 690G mobo  I guess Zebronics deal in Biostar Boards, you can try contacting them.

I am very happy with my Asrock board, very good overclocker for the price. Currently running my X2 3800+ @ 240x10 24x7


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 26, 2007)

As given in Sony World Lucknow

W950i = 29k
M600i = 16k


----------



## balardhruva (Jul 27, 2007)

what is the current price of intel DG33TL mother board?
what is the on board graphics property of intel 975XBX2?
does it sufficient or requires external card?


----------



## squid (Jul 27, 2007)

I need a graphics card for photoshop
my system config is Athlon XP 1800, 512 MB DDR, ASUS A7N266VM MB and 300 watt SMPS
My budget is upto Rs.4ooo and I don't play games 
Will nvidiaFX 6800XT 512MB will improve the performance
Please suggest me a good AGP graphics card


----------



## rohan4pal (Jul 27, 2007)

can some1 plz tell me the rates of following Graphic cards:-
1) XFX 7300GT 256MB
2) XFX 7600GT 256MB
3) XFX 8500GT 256MB

also tell me the gaming performance...........i live in Mumbai.......thnxs in adv


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 27, 2007)

squid said:
			
		

> I need a graphics card for photoshop
> my system config is Athlon XP 1800, 512 MB DDR, ASUS A7N266VM MB and 300 watt SMPS
> My budget is upto Rs.4ooo and I don't play games
> Will nvidiaFX 6800XT 512MB will improve the performance
> Please suggest me a good AGP graphics card


Ati x1600 pro..will suit u get the MSI one or powercolor


----------



## squid (Jul 27, 2007)

thanx for the reply
what is the price of ATI X 1600 Pro in Chennai


----------



## arun_chennai (Jul 27, 2007)

rohan4pal said:
			
		

> can some1 plz tell me the rates of following Graphic cards:-
> 1) XFX 7300GT 256MB
> 2) XFX 7600GT 256MB
> 3) XFX 8500GT 256MB
> ...



7300GT~3500
8500GT--4400(Zebronics)
7600GT--5700(Leadtek)
 go for 7600GT yar.....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yo how much is *2600 XT(DDR3 & DDR4)* costs?


----------



## entrana (Jul 28, 2007)

guys how much does a nforce sli motherboard that supports 4gig ram cost i want one with 4 slots for ddr2 ya and my budget is 7k dudes


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 28, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Yo how much is *2600 XT(DDR3 & DDR4)* costs?


it costs as much as 8600gt but performs better than it


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 28, 2007)

^^^Yeah love to hear that but thats not the complete truth.8600 GT performs better in Dx 9 games when compared to 2600XT, but when it comes to DX 10...2600 XT smokes every single part....so far as the reviews on many sites says.
But *still how much does it costs* as i have asked in Nehru Place,they say its not available so they can't quote a price.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 29, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> ^^^Yeah love to hear that but thats not the complete truth.8600 GT performs better in Dx 9 games when compared to 2600XT, but when it comes to DX 10...2600 XT smokes every single part....so far as the reviews on many sites says.
> But *still how much does it costs* as i have asked in Nehru Place,they say its not available so they can't quote a price.


 just wait for the new drivers..7.8..it will improve..
BTW i asked my hardware guy..& he said it'll not be available soon ..wait for 2-4 weeks & he still says it'll cost as much as 8600gt so 7-8k..ddr4- maybe 8-9k..im just guessing though


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 29, 2007)

^^^ Yeah i know. And thats the bloody [SIZE=-1]dilemma[/SIZE] in here.These morons only run with the old crap & never update the things and whenever a new thing comes they say it will be available by next week but actually it will take almost a month. U will see the price cuts reflect when Intel cuts those prices and launched new breed of C2 Duo's. As for the Ati, i don't think u can expect good stuff here in India.Man ATi is always cheaper in the outer but here in India its always costlier than nVidia. Then there is no point in creating a new technology. These losers will always bring Intel and nVidia stuff, they never get something great from AMD and ATi & if something comes 4 real, then it costs so much that u have to settle for the "no options". I hate this kind of strategy. We should always have options when its available everywhere except our towns & they call it capital.


----------



## entrana (Jul 29, 2007)

my question please


----------



## winoamly (Jul 29, 2007)

is anybody interested in buying the asus p5k3 deluxe mobo.....if yes then please pm me ASAP.


----------



## vivek404 (Jul 30, 2007)

winoamly said:
			
		

> is anybody interested in buying the asus p5k3 deluxe mobo.....if yes then please pm me ASAP.



why don't u place this in the market section.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 30, 2007)

Suggest a good AGP 8x card for 2000 Rs


----------



## rohan4pal (Jul 30, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> Suggest a good AGP 8x card for 2000 Rs


 
u can go for nvidia 6200..............


----------



## winoamly (Jul 30, 2007)

vivek404 said:
			
		

> why don't u place this in the market section.


tried..but  the admins wont let me post it there as i bought this board on saturday only so its new.


----------



## entrana (Jul 31, 2007)

anyone wanna help me?


----------



## balardhruva (Aug 1, 2007)

what is the current price of intel core 2 Quad "kentsfield" Q6600 and intel original D975XBX2 mother board?
also price of nVIDIA 7300GT,GS and GL AGP card?


----------



## workplace (Aug 1, 2007)

Could you please tell me how much would a 1GB DDR2 200 pin ram cost for a laptop? I have Vista with 512 mb ram and i need to upgrade it. Dell  people have quoted approx Rs.12000 for that particular ram for the laptop


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 1, 2007)

workplace said:
			
		

> Could you please tell me how much would a 1GB DDR2 200 pin ram cost for a laptop? I have Vista with 512 mb ram and i need to upgrade it. Dell  people have quoted approx Rs.12000 for that particular ram for the laptop



hmmm...............10 times costlier than PC DDR2 RAM


----------



## workplace (Aug 1, 2007)

thats why i am asking whether any alternative is available?official is **** expensive...


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 1, 2007)

Single 1GB 667MHz soDIMM from Transcend costs 2.2k and comes with 3-years warranty. This is your alternative. You should've never asked Dell.


----------



## entrana (Aug 1, 2007)

why doesent anyone wanna help me
i need the a 64bit motherboard at 7k help PLEASE i needs to support p4 and core 2 HELP


----------



## workplace (Aug 1, 2007)

hey sourabh,any idea from where can i buy the ram from in mumbai and are there any other companies selling such kind of ram?
thanks for your help


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 1, 2007)

workplace said:
			
		

> hey sourabh,any idea from where can i buy the ram from in mumbai and are there any other companies selling such kind of ram?
> thanks for your help



why dont u try at lamigton road?????


----------



## workplace (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks......


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 1, 2007)

u will get a good rate if u r good in bargain......


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 1, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> why doesent anyone wanna help me
> i need the a 64bit motherboard at 7k help PLEASE i needs to support p4 and core 2 HELP



Well sorry from everyone if they are not listening to u but as u have mentioned that u need any motherboard which will support P4 & C2Duo too...Well u have lots and lots of options.
Here is a multiple selection u have:
1. ASUS P5K-VM.
2. ASUS P5NE- SLI.
3. MSI P965 Neo-F.
4.XFX Nforce 650i Ultra.
5.Almost all 965 chipsets....or rather say almost every Core 2 duo motherboard supports Pentium 4.

AFAIK the motherboard is not 64 bit but the processors should support 64-Bit instruction,which all processors now these days support perfectly

Note: The C2Duo & P4 Support that has been mentioned above are socket 775.Assuming that u have the Socket 775 P4 & not the 478 socket P4, U can use the motherboard.

Have fun!


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 2, 2007)

what the price of dlink adsl router 502t???


----------



## winoamly (Aug 2, 2007)

hi everyone,
i have recently brought an asus p5k3 deluxe mobo which supports ddr3 ram .
i went to enquire abt the ram prices in nehru place and it is available for 17000 rs approx for 1 gb whereas for the same price u can get a 2gb hyperx kit in the USA.  

now i have decided to ship the ram from usa but i dont have any sort of experience in shipping computer components from abroad.hence my questions:

1)how much will i end up paying for a 400$ ram when it reaches my home
2)how much is the import duty on RAM....guy at nehru place told me its 30% though i doubt it
3)which online retailer ships rams t india(newegg and tigerdirect dont)
4)what all duties are levied on a shipped computer ram until it reaches the end consumer in india.

any help would be hugely appreciated


----------



## entrana (Aug 2, 2007)

yes i have a socket 775 p4 but dude i need a 64bit motherboard 
that means it shud support 4gig ram+

id go for the ASUS P5NE- SLI could u tell me the price in india in rashi peripherals or so im in cal so help
am waiting dude it shud be 7k +200 or less

one more thing can u also tell me a case with this if possible thanks im running low on budget


----------



## balardhruva (Aug 2, 2007)

what is the current price of intel core 2 Quad "kentsfield" Q6600 and intel original D975XBX2 mother board?
also price of nVIDIA 7300GT,GS and GL AGP card?


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 2, 2007)

balardhruva said:
			
		

> what is the current price of intel core 2 Quad "kentsfield" Q6600 and intel original D975XBX2 mother board?
> also price of nVIDIA 7300GT,GS and GL AGP card?


 
Q6600 about 13K.
MOBO about 10K.
NVIDIA 7300GT - 4.8K
NVIDIA 7300GS - 3.4K

all prices at theitwares.com.u can get it little cheaper in the shops.

dont know about AGP cards.

theitdepot.com quotes 4.1K for the GT one and 3.8K for the GS one with 512MB memory.


----------



## entrana (Aug 2, 2007)

need prices of ASUS P5NE- SLI and where to buy logitech gaming headsets in calcutta
guys also need one more thing from ye do i need to install windows xp 64bit edition for a 64bit motherborard?


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 2, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> need prices of ASUS P5NE- SLI and where to buy logitech gaming headsets in calcutta
> guys also need one more thing from ye do i need to install windows xp 64bit edition for a 64bit motherborard?


 
never heard of a 64 bit mobo   .heard abt 64 bit OS.


----------



## entrana (Aug 2, 2007)

nvmind just answer my question
how much for that mobo
and where to get logitech gaming headsets in cal

hey guys how much does a hddvd player and a hddvd cost
is that toshiba offer still in india


----------



## satyamy (Aug 2, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> never heard of a 64 bit mobo   .heard abt 64 bit OS.


not MOBO
their are Processor which Supports EM64
i.e. WinXP 64 Bit can be installed on that PC


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 2, 2007)

hmm..me too having EM64T-its for intel and amd has its series too...
think its the address bit length..


----------



## entrana (Aug 2, 2007)

i mean do i HAVE to install 64bit os
how much for ASUS P5NE- SLI in cal
how much for hddvd player need cheapest- cal 
how much for 1 hddvd movie 
p.s. make it quick people i need answers because must buy quickly


----------



## monkey (Aug 2, 2007)

winoamly said:
			
		

> hi everyone,
> i have recently brought an asus p5k3 deluxe mobo which supports ddr3 ram .
> i went to enquire abt the ram prices in nehru place and it is available for 17000 rs approx for 1 gb whereas for the same price u can get a 2gb hyperx kit in the USA.
> 
> ...



You can get DDR3 RAMs from abroad in 2 ways:

1. Visit www.memoryconfigurator.com and order. You will have to add duty to the final value.
2. Visit www.yantraonline.in and mail them your requirements. They do the import stuff and will let you know the final price.

And yes - the final duty comes to around 30% for memories (inclusive of all extra charges)


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 3, 2007)

i have ordered today my new ram and cpu cooler from yantraonline.in hope to get those stuff within a week.


----------



## entrana (Aug 3, 2007)

i mean do i HAVE to install 64bit os
how much for ASUS P5NE- SLI in cal
how much for hddvd player need cheapest- cal
how much for 1 hddvd movie
p.s. make it quick people i need answers because must buy quickly
can anyone answer this please?


----------



## Hells_Fury (Aug 3, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> i have ordered today my new ram and cpu cooler from yantraonline.in hope to get those stuff within a week.


Which RAM and cooler are you going for?


----------



## janitha (Aug 3, 2007)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> Which RAM and cooler are you going for?



BULLZI, is it Zalman CNPS9700LED + Corsair Dominator?


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 3, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> BULLZI, is it Zalman CNPS9700LED + Corsair Dominator?


 
You have sharp memories,i must admit the fact.

@hells fury

looks as if janitha is watching my each n every step.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 3, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> i mean do i HAVE to install 64bit os
> how much for ASUS P5NE- SLI in *cal*
> how much for hddvd player need cheapest- *cal*
> how much for 1 hddvd movie
> ...



If you are using 4GB+ RAM then you will have to use 64bit OS. Vista/XP 32bit only detects 3.5GB of the 4GB.

If cal means california then go visit any good hardware site (like newegg.com) and see the price. Subtract some $s and shipping. Thats it.

HD-DVD movies are not available in INDIA AFAIK coz I visited a couple of video parlours and they all went crazy after hearing the name.


----------



## janitha (Aug 3, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> You have sharp memories,i must admit the fact.
> 
> @hells fury
> 
> looks as if janitha is watching my each n every step.



Also you paid about 21K for both the items. Now is it sharp memory or following your steps? Or is it  telepathy or psychometry?

No, it is simple logic. I had time to spare and just visited the site you mentioned and saw that somebody had requested them such items. You can see for yourself:-
*www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?CatId=23


----------



## entrana (Aug 3, 2007)

goddamit why does india have to be so backward
i blame bush
actually i blame the british


----------



## janitha (Aug 3, 2007)

@entrana

Cool down. What are you/we going to gain by blaming/cursing?


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 3, 2007)

whats the price of dlink 502T???


----------



## cynosure (Aug 3, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> goddamit why does india have to be so backward
> i blame bush
> actually i blame the british



Dont be so hothead man. HD-DVD will take another 2 years to be mainstream thing in this country. We only have XBOX 360's HD-DVD here in INdia.
Like this thing here *www.300ondvd.com/
300 is being released on Blu Ray too. You think a normal Indian can buy a Blu Ray Disc ROM? NO.

These things wont be mainstream until theres a HDTV in most of the houses. This is what happened with DVD burners which were not mainstream until most of the users had a 100-160GB+ HDD 
And with falling $, I think we can own a BDROM in two years.


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 3, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> Also you paid about 21K for both the items. Now is it sharp memory or following your steps? Or is it  telepathy or psychometry?
> 
> No, it is simple logic. I had time to spare and just visited the site you mentioned and saw that somebody had requested them such items. You can see for yourself:-
> *www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?CatId=23


good way of passing leisure hrs,i must say

@hells fury

janitha hv already mentioned the ram n cooler.


----------



## monkey (Aug 3, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> BULLZI, is it Zalman CNPS9700LED + Corsair Dominator?



The cooler luks huge..do post some snaps when u get it (I hope u have enough space in the cabinet for this cooler!!)

I have already started luking for stuffs i gonna get from this site..but first I need Bullzi's experience input for this purchase..


----------



## entrana (Aug 4, 2007)

i see hmm they shud still have it at least its not gonna cost them much anyways
where to buy this ASUS P5NE- SLI in kolkata is it rashi peripherals?
besides the current bdrom sucks it has slow burning speed for bds and dvds


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 4, 2007)

monkey said:
			
		

> The cooler luks huge..do post some snaps when u get it (I hope u have enough space in the cabinet for this cooler!!)
> 
> I have already started luking for stuffs i gonna get from this site..but first I need Bullzi's experience input for this purchase..



i ll definitely post some snaps after i get the cooler.and yes,lets pray that it fits inside my cabby.


----------



## janitha (Aug 4, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> i ll definitely post some snaps after i get the cooler.and yes,lets pray that it fits inside my cabby.



But you have 900, the best Antec available here in India.


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 4, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> But you have 900, the best Antec available here in India.



i dont know abt it being best though and if it is the best,i guess its not for its size.


----------



## balardhruva (Aug 4, 2007)

_what is the current price of intel core 2 Quad "kentsfield" Q6600 and intel original D975XBX2 mother board?
also price of nVIDIA 7300GT,GS and GL AGP card?
is it dedicated 512 MB graphics card or 256 MB?
_


----------



## cynosure (Aug 4, 2007)

Q6600 sells for around 12-13K + TAX. 
You can get 7300GT for 2K and it has 128MB memory and get upto 1GB after sharing.


----------



## entrana (Aug 5, 2007)

ei guys what is the best smps in 4k, which supports sli


----------



## arun_chennai (Aug 5, 2007)

^^^get cool master extreme 600w for 3.2k...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 5, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> ei guys what is the best smps in 4k, which supports sli



zebronics diamond


----------



## entrana (Aug 5, 2007)

um something good right
anyways any good case in p5nesli-the motherboard from asus


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 5, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> ei guys what is the best smps in 4k, which supports sli



Cooler Master Extreme 600W...i believe for the slot.
Or ANTEC True power if it is available in the price range.


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 6, 2007)

ny suggestions abt a decent wireless headset?budget upto 6k.


----------



## entrana (Aug 6, 2007)

how much does the cooler master extreme cost

guys please tell me where to find this
logitech premium usb headset 350 in kolkata help please i need it urgently
or just tell me a logitech showroom or something


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 6, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> how much does the cooler master extreme cost



around Rs.3.5-4k


----------



## entrana (Aug 7, 2007)

guys wher to find this
logitech premium usb headset 350 in calcutta
can i find in chandni chowk


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Guys, my monitor is again borked & I am in the market for a new Monitor.* The CPU still has enough power to do everything I need on Vista so not upgrading it to AMD/Intel right now.

*I need a 17" LCD Monitor price from Samsung or LG or any other VFM.* I will be going to the market today, any recomendation & price list? 17" is the only thing I want to go & nothing beyond that. It will be used for family use only so superb fine colour requirment of a Pro level monitor is not required.

I am eyeing on *Samsung SyncMaster 713BM PLUS*, LG M1721A & vIEWSONIC VA703b.

Which one is more recomended. LG has 5 ms responce time while Samsung has 8 ms, a difference of 3 ms is negligible for me, if I can get a good deal. On paper LG looks better. They all come with some sort of speakers which I will disable anyway.


----------



## entrana (Aug 8, 2007)

if i were u id just go for the samsung syncmaster 740n its pretty good and costs i think 6-8k


----------



## ceo (Aug 8, 2007)

Just take a look at both of them and whichever looks better to you (the bezel specially) choose that.
You may get a better looking display in Viewsonic.

Given your requirements the tech specs of each will be good enough for you honestly.

Best wishes on your purchase !


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 8, 2007)

@gx_saurav

Any chance u can get one 19" Wide Screen VG1930WM from View Soniq ?? its Rs. 11500 + TAX in Kolkata !!!

as i assume lowest of 17" would be Rs. 8500 ??


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanx guys. These are the prices I got.

Samsung 740N = Rs 9,300
Viewsonic VG1930WM Widescreen = Rs 9,900
Viewsonic VA1703wb Widescreen = Rs 8,800

I have narrowed down my choice to these only. The difference between 740N & VA1703wb is Rs 500 but if comparing between Samsung 740N & Viewsonic VA1703wb there is a difference of Rs 500 but *samsung gives better brightness of 300 Cd/m2 & Contract ratio of 700:1 compared to Viewsonic's 250 Cd/m2 & 500:1. How much difference will this make in day to day usage*. Both are 8 MS.

I have never used a Viewsonic monitor before. Now, service I can manage in Lucknow, but how is the quality of viewsonic monitors? 19" is too much, I would rather go for 17" Viewsonic VA1703wb


----------



## balardhruva (Aug 8, 2007)

_what is the current price of intel core 2 Quad "kentsfield" Q6600 and intel original D975XBX2 mother board?
also price of nVIDIA 7300GT,GS and GL AGP card?
is it dedicated 512 MB graphics card or 256 MB?_


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Aug 8, 2007)

^@GX I got Viewsonic 19" Widescreen for Rs.9100 yesterday.
Points to note: It does have nice contrast and 5ms response time but max resolution is 1440*900 and no DVI cable included.
(The site mentions that DVI is optional )


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

> ^@GX I got Viewsonic VG1930WM Widescreen for Rs.9100 yesterday.
> Points to note: It does have nice contrast and 5ms response time but max resolution is 1440*900 and no DVI.
> (The site mentions that DVI is optional )



Thanx, I have finalized Samsung 740N instead of ViewSonic 17". Lets see if I can stretch my budget. Resolution of 1400X900 is good enough for me, I prefer working at 1280X1024 anyway.

So, Samsung 740N is fixed, unless I can get a better deal on the 19" Viewsonic.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Aug 9, 2007)

Well. IMHO, out of the box, when I was testing it for dead pixels, the colors seemed fabulous. An Acer 19" was also available about 300 bucks cheaper but I had already decided to get a viewsonic, so I didn't check it out. Also, the viewsonic lcds have  a silver grey coating. (May be a turn off for some) but at most shops these were out of stock (sell quickly, as i was apprised). Had to wait more than an hour to just get it sourced.


----------



## janitha (Aug 9, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Thanx, I have finalized Samsung 740N instead of ViewSonic 17". Lets see if I can stretch my budget. Resolution of 1400X900 is good enough for me, I prefer working at 1280X1024 anyway.
> 
> So, Samsung 740N is fixed, unless I can get a better deal on the 19" Viewsonic.



Whichever the brand, the extra 2 inches do make a lot of difference and  the price difference is little.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmm....If I compare Samsung 740N with Viewsonic VA1903wm

Samsung 740N
Brightness = 300 cd/m2
Contrast Ratio = 700:1

ViewSonic VA1903wm
Brightness = 270 cd/m2
Contrast Ratio = 700:1

Not much of a differnece. Can we tild viewsonic vertically? I might be able to get a cost reduction as I m selling my old monitor.

So far, viewsonic is a recomended monitor.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Aug 9, 2007)

^ I consider the lesser brightness for the same 6500k color production a plus point. Hurts the eyes less.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

Can u post a picture of your monitor? Take with some camera phone or digi cam if possible.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 9, 2007)

Viewsonic model no VG1921wm2, RT:5 ms, 19inch wide monitor priced at 10,500 in nehru place...
i bought it around 2 months ago.
Go for Viewsonic really awesome wideangle viewing experience.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

hmm...I think I need to see this monitor in person now 

Can u two do me a favor, right now if possible. Post here or link here the screenshot of your desktop at 1400X900 resolution, & with some Window's open like IE, Word , Explorer, side by side. I need to look for one thing.

4:3 screen ratio makes it easier to read, while widescreen is better for movie viewing etc. Howeverm I need to check how good is widescreen for reading. Plz post a desktop screenshot with anything open at 1400X900 native resolution.

A real pic of physical Monitor will be appriciated too


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Aug 9, 2007)

@gx. wud love to. But I assembled it for a cousin and I don't have it. Will see if i can but seems unlikely.
I bet you can check it out at the shop. Any case, don't buy an lcd from a place where the dealer doesn'l let you check it for dead pixels. LCD monitors come with an onsite warranty, do confirm it too.
VG1921 has integrated speakers I suppose, which you'll probably not use.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

..:: Free Radical ::.. said:
			
		

> @gx. wud love to. But I assembled it for a cousin and I don't have it. Will see if i can but seems unlikely.


Atleast try, or tell him to mail u a screenshot of his desktop with things open.  This is the model u r talking about, right ? 

*ap.viewsonic.com/in/products/productspecs.php?id=320



> Any case, don't buy an lcd from a place where the dealer doesn'l let you check it for dead pixels. LCD monitors come with an onsite warranty, do confirm it too.


Dealer is a friend, so service won't be problem. *How to check for  dead pixels*


> VG1921 has integrated speakers I suppose, which you'll probably not use.


Integrated speakers are useless for me.


----------



## pa_7 (Aug 9, 2007)

Which one will be better performer (in terms of overclocking the fsb and tweaking of memory timings/voltages...both are 650i chipset and later has one extra PCIe slot) irrespective of their prices ???

ASUS P5N-E SLI : Rs.6000
XFX 60i Ultra: Rs.5000

I already have 2X1 GB G.Skill 800MHZ RAM (through KMD)...also tell me which processor I should have to buy for overclcoking purpose in current scenario


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 9, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Thanx, I have finalized Samsung 740N instead of ViewSonic 17". Lets see if I can stretch my budget. Resolution of 1400X900 is good enough for me, I prefer working at 1280X1024 anyway.
> 
> So, Samsung 740N is fixed, unless I can get a better deal on the 19" Viewsonic.



even i agree go with samsung 740n


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> even i agree go with samsung 740n



740N is good & fixed . But since the viesonic 19" is only Rs 500 away, its a deal hard to resist. Thats why I m trying to find more & more about it before buying....


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Aug 9, 2007)

Check the Viewsonic UK site. VG1930WM Widescreen has optional DVI, 5ms RT, 1440x900 res, The one I bought was a 19" widescreen with the same 5ms RT, 1440x900 res (didn't check for DVI, used the bundled analog cable), brightness, contrast ratios on the box, Will be more careful when I buy one for myself  
The VA1903WM on the Viewsonic India web page is a different model than the 1930WM (probably no DVI Output).
There is another cheaper Viewsonic model, the VG930WM, an older obsolete model with 8ms RT and max res of 1280x720res which has been phased out.
Be careful regarding the model numbers. Small differences in the names may translate into a disproportionate difference in the hardware

You can check for dead pixels by looking at the lcd for points which do not light up as seen in a totally white background or a totally black background ( i go for overkill by testing with more colors. Free utilities are available on the net which you may take along with you on a flash drive for testing .
For more details here is an old post which may help you decide for a better lcd.
But do not underestimate the screen size.
It has a lot of advantage even in reading in full screen page width. (you can always zoom to a lesser value if you find the entire page width distracting.)


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

..:: Free Radical ::.. said:
			
		

> Small differences in the names may translate into a disproportionate difference in the hardware


No worries about Model number. Viewsonic India has the model number of the part available in India. UK model isn't available here I think.

Viewsonic VG1930WM IS 4:3 Ratio based & available in U.K. In India we have equivalent VA1903wm which is widescreen



> You can check for dead pixels by looking at the lcd for points which do not light up as seen in a totally white background or a totally black background


So first look with a full screen white image & then with a full screen black image. If I see a black pixel or dot in White screen then those pixel are dead. Same in the case of black. If I see a white pixel or dot on a complete black background this means that pixel is dead. Right?



> But do not underestimate the screen size.


ya one benefit would be that I can stack two Windows side by side.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Aug 9, 2007)

^yep. best of luck for your purchase. 
on a side note; i am still using my samsung (samtron) 56E 15" CRT i purchased 7 years back @ 1024x768/70hz. as such, i don't have much experience with lcds. So dont take my opinion on face value. Will upgrade in a few months and will ask your opinion.


----------



## janitha (Aug 9, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> No worries about Model number. Viewsonic India has the model number of the part available in India. UK model isn't available here I think.
> 
> Viewsonic VG1930WM IS 4:3 Ratio based & available in U.K. In India we have equivalent VA1903wm which is widescreen



If going for Viewsonic, see whether there is service centre somewhere nearby. Mine  is now at the service centre at Ernakulam for the last 15 days and moreover, it is the second time in the last two months. In Kerala it is their only service centre.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh...k, will inquire about Service Center.

I saw the CHIP August 07 LCD monitor test. VA1903WM is not in it. *How is ViewSonic VA1926w compared VA1903WM? *On paper it looks better but does it provides any compelling real world benefit?* what is the cost of VA1926w            ? *I inquired & the dealer told me that VA1926w            will come on order. Now I am already paying Rs 9,900 instead for a Samsung 740N for 9,400. If the difference is too much I might have to stay with VA1903wm. Here is the comparision of these 2 models. As you can see VA1926w has a better viewing angle of 160 degree compared to 1903wm, *what difference this makes in real life text etc..?

*img380.imageshack.us/img380/2707/080920070550pmzc1.png
* 
I have decided to go for a widescreen 17 or 19 inch monitor as with Widescreen I can have more Windows open at once side by side. This means IE 7 Window as well as Yahoo Messenger chat & Webcam window....at resolution of 1400X900 is a good addition.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ GX I think there are issues with Viewsonic LCD's . It was also posted here in digit .. Please check it again before going for Viewsonic.


----------



## janitha (Aug 9, 2007)

@gx_saurav

From the chart, it seems VA1903WM doesn't have DVI input which gives far better display than VGA.

If you are alone using the monitor, the viewing angle doesn't matter much since you will always be in the front. Otherwise, for eg., few people watching a movie, larger the viewing angle, the better.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 9, 2007)

*www.laptopshowcase.co.uk/downloads/DPB.zip

check dead pixels with this.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmm...have to consider the cost of  VA1926W now. I m the only one using the computer mostly & if someone watches movies....150 degree viewing angle is more then enough in my room. Anyone know the cost of VA1926W



> ^^ GX I think there are issues with Viewsonic LCD's . It was also posted here in digit .. Please check it again before going for Viewsonic.



What issues? when were they coming?


----------



## spikygv (Aug 9, 2007)

heard lots of problems with view soniq ( particularly in chip forum ) . . . .but none have done a endurance test , so cant say . .  .but since u know ur dealer pretty well , maybe the risk is less..


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

Now you guys are scaring me


----------



## janitha (Aug 9, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> heard lots of problems with view soniq ( *particularly in chip forum *) . . . .but none have done a endurance test , so cant say . .  .but since u know ur dealer pretty well , maybe the risk is less..



But the chip forum has not been functioning for the last 6 months. The latest post is from the fist week of December.

As mentioned in an earlier post, I am a victim of Viewsonic. Even the new/replaced unit developed problem within a month. Still, the quality of the monitor (when in working condition) was excellent.

You may also like to see
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59736&highlight=viewsonic
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48787&page=3&highlight=viewsonic


----------



## spikygv (Aug 9, 2007)

^^
sorry chip townsquare . BTW , y aint forum working ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> But the chip forum has not been functioning for the last 6 months. The latest post is from the fist week of December.
> 
> As mentioned in an earlier post, I am a victim of Viewsonic. Even the new/replaced unit developed problem within a month. Still, the quality of the monitor (when in working condition) was excellent.
> 
> ...



Lolz...ants :d. My table is clean

2nd...once u got replacement, it was working fine na? See, I have no problems of replacement here, if it borks i can get a new one from shop only....jayga kahan, ex-college friend own the shop 

any other problem?


----------



## entrana (Aug 9, 2007)

widescreen is the best in everything
if u put ur resolution to widescreen reading is as normal as on a 4:3
+ u get more workspace u can open 2 firefoxes at one time and view together
games look more awesome and if its only 12k for 19 wide why not
im using my sony bravia 26inch and its awesome its better than 4:3


----------



## pillainp (Aug 9, 2007)

Can someone give me a list of 19" (normal aspect ratio) LCD monitors that are available with DVI connectors, please?

I have checked a number of manufacturers, and most only offer models with analog connectors.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

^^^^ VewSonic VA1926W is what u should look for.

I will inquire about the cost of VA1926W tomorrow. Thanx for the posts  today, good night.


----------



## janitha (Aug 9, 2007)

@gx_saurav

Pl see my post 2290. The service centre still says they are not getting necessary spare from Viewsonic and may be they will give another replacement. Getting no replies to mails to VS.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok....so the only problem which seems here is the service center, right? Ok, I will double check that


----------



## janitha (Aug 9, 2007)

pillainp said:
			
		

> Can someone give me a list of 19" (normal aspect ratio) LCD monitors that are available with DVI connectors, please?
> 
> *I have checked a number of manufacturers, and most only offer models with analog connectors.*



Nowadays, almost every brand has few normal aspect ratio monitors and they popularize wide screen because its production cost is less.

But every brand offers DVI models, albeit at slightly higher cost.


----------



## prashantisonline (Aug 10, 2007)

Came across another sites with prices of hardware:

www.theitwares.com

*www.neotechcomputers.110mb.com

*www.directpcmall.com/

may be already known


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^

yeah we already know... its one site which goes close to the priceing on all India basis, true that some thing is Cheap in Kolkata some thing in banglore, but over all its pretty good...


----------



## balardhruva (Aug 10, 2007)

_what is the current price of intel core 2 Quad "kentsfield" Q6600 and intel original D975XBX2 mother board?
also price of nVIDIA 7300GT,GS and GL AGP card?
is it dedicated 512 MB graphics card or 256 MB?_


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 10, 2007)

balardhruva said:
			
		

> _what is the current price of intel core 2 Quad "kentsfield" Q6600 and intel original D975XBX2 mother board?
> also price of nVIDIA 7300GT,GS and GL AGP card?
> is it dedicated 512 MB graphics card or 256 MB?_


hey y dont u give ur budget so ht v can help u out?????



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> yeah we already know... its one site which goes close to the priceing on all India basis, true that some thing is Cheap in Kolkata some thing in banglore, but over all its pretty good...



i just wanna know tht will this 8600GT help DX9 games


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2007)

Buhuhuhu....

*I saw the Viewsonic VA1903wm monitor today *in person on a Machine running Windows Vista & GeForce 7300 GS (my friends "showpiece machine" in his shop). *The display was marvelous* & I was drooling over the widescreen Quake 4...but the problem came out to be service. *Viewsonic has no local service center in Lucknow. If something malfunctions you have to call the toll free number, register complain after which engineers will come to home & take it for repair, this will take many days.
*
One customar came with a ViewSonic monitor (The same model as above) for repair, it was not showing any display & started giving problem in just one year.

Quite pathetic service.....Too bad samsung 17" Widescreen isn't available & will come on order. *So, I have again decided Samsung 740N...how is this model? *I saw one 740N on display..I had my pen drive with me & I had the dead pixel test application which I ran & found no dead pixels ...Good.* Samsung service is also not a problem

Should I go for it, or ask for Samsung 17" Widescreen?
*


----------



## janitha (Aug 10, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Buhuhuhu....
> 
> *I saw the Viewsonic VA1903wm monitor today *in person on a Machine running Windows Vista & GeForce 7300 GS (my friends "showpiece machine" in his shop). *The display was marvelous* & I was drooling over the widescreen Quake 4...but the problem came out to be service. *Viewsonic has no local service center in Lucknow. If something malfunctions you have to call the toll free number, register complain after which engineers will come to home & take it for repair, this will take many days.
> *
> ...



In my case also, it was the display which was switching itself off and on. Last month it was the brightness which always remained at the minimum and all the panel switches not working. I am yet to get it back, but today received a reply from Viewsonic to my mail.


----------



## balardhruva (Aug 10, 2007)

_what is the current price of intel core 2 Quad "kentsfield" Q6600 and intel original D975XBX2 mother board?
also price of nVIDIA 7300GT,GS and GL AGP card?
is it dedicated 512 MB graphics card or 256 MB?_


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2007)

balardhruva said:
			
		

> _what is the current price of intel core 2 Quad "kentsfield" Q6600 and intel original D975XBX2 mother board?
> also price of nVIDIA 7300GT,GS and GL AGP card?
> is it dedicated 512 MB graphics card or 256 MB?_



Q6600 -Rs. 14,500/-


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2007)

@gx: I have three of those Samsung 740N LCDs. Till now no problems. Don't go for a widescreen on 17 inch, feels a bit too cramped.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> @gx: I have three of those Samsung 740N LCDs. Till now no problems. Don't go for a widescreen on 17 inch, feels a bit too cramped.



Ya that seems to be the only solution left for me. LG 1752S is also available.


----------



## 123asd (Aug 11, 2007)

guys whats the price of core2 e6600 and suggest me a good atx factor case with 2 fans at least im spending 2-2.5k
my motherboard wud be asus p5ne-sli


----------



## arun_chennai (Aug 11, 2007)

123asd said:
			
		

> guys whats the price of core2 e6600 and suggest me a good atx factor case with 2 fans at least im spending 2-2.5k
> my motherboard wud be asus p5ne-sli



Get core 2 duo E6750 for 8k and Zebronics PEACE (without SMPS) for 2k....


----------



## 123asd (Aug 11, 2007)

thx arun great case also has lcd temp display
cud u tell me the price of 8800gts 320mb in calcutta
and also a sli ready smps under 4k
im going for cooler master extreme something is that fine


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 12, 2007)

@ gx_saurav bro buy samsung


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, for the time being I repaired my existing Samsung CRT monitor. Guess what, the Analog DVB connector, the blue one was malfunctioning ...service center guys changed it For Rs 150

Anyway, I have put the plans for LCD on halt right now, some more forms are out have to fill them first. I bought 4X512MB DDR400 RAM though..Vista & Mac OS X rox with 2 GB RAM.

Oh & I got fever so taking rest these days.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 12, 2007)

wat is the price mx518 logictech


----------



## 123asd (Aug 12, 2007)

guys anyone know the price of iphone 4gig in india am planning to get one


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2007)

123asd said:
			
		

> guys anyone know the price of iphone 4gig in india am planning to get one



Its not available right now...I hope you have read the thread about why iPhone is iUseless


----------



## balardhruva (Aug 12, 2007)

_what is the current price of intel core 2 Quad "kentsfield" Q6600 and intel original D975XBX2 mother board?
also price of nVIDIA 7300GT,GS and GL AGP and PCI E card?
is it dedicated 512 MB graphics card or 256 MB?_


----------



## 123asd (Aug 12, 2007)

to be honest with u im just in love with iphone it has its flaws but all those features which arent there i dont need them either
but there is blootooth right i mean just to transfer files or even infrared


----------



## ashok jain (Aug 13, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> wat is the price mx518 logictech



dear sir,

logitech mx 518 cost u 1350-1400 , we have ready stcok of it in mumbai.

Regards



			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> wat is the price mx518 logictech



dear sir,

logitech mx 518 cost u 1350-1400 , we have ready stock of it in mumbai.

Regards


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 13, 2007)

> logitech mx 518 cost u 1350-1400 , we have ready stcok of it in mumbai.



we means ??


----------



## ashok jain (Aug 13, 2007)

balardhruva said:
			
		

> _what is the current price of intel core 2 Quad "kentsfield" Q6600 and intel original D975XBX2 mother board?
> also price of nVIDIA 7300GT,GS and GL AGP and PCI E card?
> is it dedicated 512 MB graphics card or 256 MB?_



dear sir,

WE have ready stock of Qual core q6600 + intel D975xbx2 cost 19999/-

thank you



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> we means ??



We means the super stockist of logitech.

thank you


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 13, 2007)

ashok jain said:
			
		

> dear sir,
> 
> WE have ready stock of Qual core q6600 + intel D975xbx2 cost 19999/-
> 
> ...



r u a dealer in mumbai.........


----------



## ashok jain (Aug 13, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Buhuhuhu....
> 
> *I saw the Viewsonic VA1903wm monitor today *in person on a Machine running Windows Vista & GeForce 7300 GS (my friends "showpiece machine" in his shop). *The display was marvelous* & I was drooling over the widescreen Quake 4...but the problem came out to be service. *Viewsonic has no local service center in Lucknow. If something malfunctions you have to call the toll free number, register complain after which engineers will come to home & take it for repair, this will take many days.
> *
> ...



Dear ,

as far as my view , viewsonic is good option at cehp price.

the new 1903wb lcd deal is very good in mumbai market , its cool lcd with nice contrast ratio.

samsung is leging due to price & stock issue , samsung 940w is one of the best lcd available in india. its with high contrast & solid service support.

as per my view both the product are good , only price is issue.

regards


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 13, 2007)

@ashok jain

Please post Price and availibility of ASUS P35 based boards at ur place, *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=534

and same for ASUS G33 based ones ?? *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=542

please mtntion the Model number and Price 

thank you


----------



## ashok jain (Aug 13, 2007)

rohan4pal said:
			
		

> r u a dealer in mumbai.........



dear ,

yes we have our offices are at mumbai , we have 3 offices in mumbai , lamington , andheri , vashi

thank you


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 13, 2007)

ashok jain said:
			
		

> dear ,
> 
> yes we have our offices are at mumbai , we have 3 offices in mumbai , lamington , andheri , vashi
> 
> thank you



gr8 do u deal in Grapic cards as i want the rate of XFX 8600GT 256MB and where in Lamington


----------



## ashok jain (Aug 13, 2007)

rohan4pal said:
			
		

> gr8 do u deal in Grapic cards as i want the rate of XFX 8600GT 256MB and where in Lamington



Dear .

we have ready stock of XFX 8600 GT - 7250
 XFX 8600 GTS - 13000 

Both are 256 mb

Regards


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 13, 2007)

ashok jain said:
			
		

> Dear .
> 
> we have ready stock of XFX 8600 GT - 7250
> XFX 8600 GTS - 13000
> ...


good thanx for helping me but the rate is little high


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah, One can get XFX 8600 GT 256MB ar Rs. 6800/- + TAX !!!! (4% VAT)


----------



## 123asd (Aug 13, 2007)

dude the gts is too expensive i think we can get a 8800gts for 3k more or even 2k more on good stores
anyways mr suprt logitech cud u tell me the best motherboard that supports sli in under 7k+-200


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 13, 2007)

hmmm.........wondering where ashok jain dissapeared   i just asked him 2 drop down the rate of 8600GT


----------



## arun_chennai (Aug 13, 2007)

hey ashok jain,give price of ASUS P35 and G33 based MB's yar...


----------



## ashok jain (Aug 14, 2007)

rohan4pal said:
			
		

> hmmm.........wondering where ashok jain dissapeared   i just asked him 2 drop down the rate of 8600GT



Dear sir,

I am on my trip to Singapore , due to some work i am busy , 

the prices are final , u can check with any dealer in mumbai .

thank you



			
				arun_chennai said:
			
		

> hey ashok jain,give price of ASUS P35 and G33 based MB's yar...



dear sir,

i am on trip so i wont give u now , wait until 16th i will give u best prices.

thank you

happy independent day.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 16, 2007)

i bought pronet modem for Rs 450
In box it was written 450 only . is that correct price i paid
they also charged 150 Rs Etc for installing it .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 16, 2007)

@AMITAGARWAL02
most of the products are sold at relatively lover price point than the MRP. But we can' claim that coz the retailers can decide any price not exceeding the MRP. It also depends on the location.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 17, 2007)

I need the current price of the HP Deskjet F370 All-in-One ?


----------



## entrana (Aug 17, 2007)

hey ashok cud u give me the price of asus p5ne sli motherboard and intel core 2 quad q6600


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 18, 2007)

hi, guys....2day evenin im going to upgrade my older Sempron 2600+ system and here is the list im gonna buy 2day..
X2 4200+: 3.5k
M2A VM: 3.45k
512 667 Trans: 1.15k
160 SG sata2: 2.3k

plz help me guys...are these prices all rite???

*its Very Urgent Guys...*


----------



## niladrisde (Aug 18, 2007)

I want to buy a *8GB USB 2.0 Pen drive*, with a *hardware lock* (because I would be frequently using this in NetCafe, and as you know they are all infested with all kinds of viruses!!), *in Kolkata*. 

What are the *options*, and what are the *prices*?  

Please advise...


----------



## Phalanx (Aug 18, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> hi, guys....2day evenin im going to upgrade my older Sempron 2600+ system and here is the list im gonna buy 2day..
> X2 4200+: 3.5k
> M2A VM: 3.45k
> 512 667 Trans: 1.15k
> ...


 
Ram price is on the higher side...In bangalore 1GB 667 Transcend costs 1.7K... So 512 should be <1k...
Rest all looks fine... 
Happy buying


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 18, 2007)

@Phalanx
thnx.....ive got these items 
the HDD was Hitachi 160 for 2.2k.
Memory prices are always steep on Kerala. 

I also ordered Logitech MX 518 for 1.6k. Is it GUD PRICE?

The amazing thing is that the new proccy idles at 28~29c but my older 939 4200 idles at 41c.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 18, 2007)

XFX 8600 GT - Rs 6900 + 300 Tax


----------



## janitha (Aug 18, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @Phalanx
> thnx.....ive got these items
> the HDD was Hitachi 160 for 2.2k.
> Memory prices are always steep on Kerala.
> ...



Room temperature?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 18, 2007)

the room temps at night is 27~28c where new PC is kept and bout 29~30c where older PC is kept(1st floor).

Will post the temps at noon tmrw.


----------



## janitha (Aug 18, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> the room temps at night is 27~28c where new PC is kept and bout 29~30c where older PC is kept(1st floor).
> 
> Will post the temps at noon tmrw.



The TDP should be so small since there is only 1-2 degree diff between room and processor temps.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 19, 2007)

@janitha
there is somethin wrong with myolder proccy after once i oced it to 3.0Ghz. I think the thermal paste might have dried.

I strongly feel that its the 939 one (both are 4200+) thats has and edge on perfomance.


----------



## hash!! (Aug 19, 2007)

*8800GTS 320mb*

hi.. 
could anyone tell me the cost of an 8800GTS 320mb? im in delhi, if that matters... asus preferably, if its available around here...
or, probably suggest the best gfx card under 13k...
secondly, i have a p4 2.8 ht, but my mobo's got an agp slot... and if im gonna spend on an 8800, i dont think i can afford to get an overall upgrade, so i wanna buy a mobo that'd support my processor, and has a pci-e slot for the card... could anyone help me figure out what mobo i should buy? the model/board number... sumthn like that...?
and if there'd be any compatibility issues?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 19, 2007)

best gfx card under 13k-xfx 8600gt or 7900gs.


----------



## entrana (Aug 19, 2007)

u cud go for nforce 650i sli or asus p5n-e-sli its the best motherboard u cud find under 8k


----------



## kunal.sauron (Aug 19, 2007)

hi guys
please be kind enough to answer my query.
I am planning to purchase a new pc.
please tell me the approx rate of components individually mentioned below, 


Intel C2D E6750 , 2.66 ghz , 1.33ghz FSB, 4MB L2 Cache  Processor
Intel Desktop board DG33BU Classic series
1Gb DDR2 667Mhz Ram Kingston/Transcend
XFX GE Force 7300 GT Graphic card
250 GB Segate / Western Digital HDD , 16mb Buffer , 7200rpm,300mbps transfer rate
Sony 18x DVD Writer
Sony Combo Drive


thanks


----------



## Stalker (Aug 19, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> I also ordered Logitech MX 518 for 1.6k. Is it GUD PRICE?



yeah..... I got mine for 1560 (including tax)


----------



## hash!! (Aug 19, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> u cud go for nforce 650i sli or asus p5n-e-sli its the best motherboard u cud find under 8k


 
will those support my p4? and well, to be very honest, 8k for a motherboard is a tad expensive for me... 
i checked a bunch of reviews, but they're confusing... hows the msi 945PL Neo-F Intel 945PL socket775 and the MSI 915P Neo2 Platinum?
and how do i make sure they would support my procesor? cause theres always so many variants to every processor and pins and stuff that i can never figure out...??
lolz... i guess this is the wrong thread to be clearing out queries, so i'l repost this in the appropriate one as well...
thanks for the response...


----------



## entrana (Aug 19, 2007)

well as long u have a socket 775 p4 it wud support it


----------



## arun_13 (Aug 19, 2007)

hey guys i like to sell my pc.... 
the configuratin is
Amd duron 3000+ == 1.61 ghz
giga byte motherboard
1.12 gb ddr1 RAm
80 gb hard disk
nvidia geforce fx 5200 256 MB
LG dvd combo (cd-reader & wrinter + dvd reader only)

i bought the pc on july 2006 from hcl company...
i ve bought the graphics card and 1GB RAM two months before only
i m living in chennai....
if any one interested to buy my pc mail me at arun_13_04@yahoo.co.in,
or arun3764@gmail.com


----------



## entrana (Aug 20, 2007)

^^^wrong section please move this to the bazar section


----------



## ashok jain (Aug 20, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> yeah..... I got mine for 1560 (including tax)



in mumbai it cost , 1400/-

thank you



			
				kunal.sauron said:
			
		

> hi guys
> please be kind enough to answer my query.
> I am planning to purchase a new pc.
> please tell me the approx rate of components individually mentioned below,
> ...



INTEL CSD E6750 + DG33BU COST -13750/-

1 GB TRANSCEND 667 TETRA PACK DDR 2 COST 1625/-

250 GB SATA 2 SEAGATE COST - 2700/-

SONY OEM 170Q DVD COST -1425/-

REGARDS


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 20, 2007)

Can u confirm whether that Segate SATA-II is 16mb buffered one or not ?? also if possible the model no....


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 20, 2007)

Cost of Transcend T sonic 840 (2 Gb) and Sandisk sansa E250 ...pls help


----------



## entrana (Aug 20, 2007)

@ashok jain
hey whats the cheapest sli enabled smps i mean with u know 2 pin for pcie
and one more thing confirming 8800gts 320mb/640mb has only 1 pcie connector right unlike gtx which has 2


----------



## balardhruva (Aug 21, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> hey ashok cud u give me the price of asus p5ne sli motherboard and intel core 2 quad q6600



Ahmedabad price of C2Q is 12,200/- Rs.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 21, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> @ashok jain
> hey whats the cheapest sli enabled smps i mean with u know 2 pin for pcie
> and one more thing confirming 8800gts 320mb/640mb has only 1 pcie connector right unlike gtx which has 2


The best and cheapest sli enabled SMPS with 2 pci-express power connectors that can support atleast two 8800GTS in SLI is Corsair HX620W(Rs 7.8K including tax).I have tested it and it works great,no stability issues at all.And yes the 8800 GTS 320/640Mb has only one pci-express power inlet unlike the GTX which has two.And as i suggested go for the 8800 GTS 640Mb from XFX as it will be easily available(was for me).Believe me more VRAM always helps in the future.It helped me.


----------



## ashok jain (Aug 22, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> @ashok jain
> hey whats the cheapest sli enabled smps i mean with u know 2 pin for pcie
> and one more thing confirming 8800gts 320mb/640mb has only 1 pcie connector right unlike gtx which has 2



dear ,

i have no idea about any good brand for SLi  , but in mumbai u can check for VIP or coolermaster smps 500 or 550 one , call 022-23822424 they are dealer .

regards


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 22, 2007)

ashok jain said:
			
		

> dear ,
> 
> i have no idea about any good brand for SLi  , but in mumbai u can check for VIP or coolermaster smps 500 or 550 one , call 022-23822424 they are dealer .
> 
> regards



hey ashok any update on xfx 8600T rate.............


----------



## entrana (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks harvy


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 22, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> thanks harvy


No problem.


----------



## balardhruva (Aug 23, 2007)

Mr. Jain what is the price of the configuration which you have shown in your signature?


----------



## entrana (Aug 23, 2007)

hey harvy how much wud a cooler for 8800gts cost and what company


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 23, 2007)

ashok jain said:
			
		

> dear ,
> 
> i have no idea about any good brand for SLi  , but in mumbai u can check for VIP or coolermaster smps 500 or 550 one , call 022-23822424 they are dealer .
> 
> regards



hey ashok thanx alot the tel. no. u have mention here helped me alot........


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 23, 2007)

I need the rates for following items in Mumbai.

Intel C2D E6750
MSI P35 Neo Combo/Nvidia 650i Ultra/Nvidia 680i LR
Transcend/Kingston 2 GB DDR2 800 FSB
LiteOn/Sony DVD Writer 20x with LightScribe Technology
XFX 8600GT 256 MB
Seagate 320 GB Sata
Microsoft Wireless Keyboard + Mouse
LG/Samsung 17" LCD Monitor
HP/Samsung MFD Printer

Also tell me where can i buy them in mumbai.
Thanks


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 24, 2007)

sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> I need the rates for following items in Mumbai.
> 
> Intel C2D E6750
> MSI P35 Neo Combo/Nvidia 650i Ultra/Nvidia 680i LR
> ...



hey sachin call the above no. they'll really give u the good rate they quoted 6.5k for XFX 8600GT 256MB........better call them


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 24, 2007)

^^thanks, will call them.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't buy 8600gt.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 24, 2007)

^^why?
what else would u suggest?


----------



## spikygv (Aug 24, 2007)

the 7900GS ofcorse . its a much better performer and OCer than 8600GT . and for next 2 yrs , dont expect any games to come out for dx10 only , they will have a dx9 pathway , so if 9k is ok , go4 7900GS.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 24, 2007)

Agree,7900gs is a good deal.


----------



## Phalanx (Aug 24, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> the 7900GS ofcorse . its a much better performer and OCer than 8600GT . and for next 2 yrs , dont expect any games to come out for dx10 only , they will have a dx9 pathway , so if 9k is ok , go4 7900GS.


But with 8600GT one has the option of DX10 gaming... Also if u see Bioshock has put 8600 series in their recommended requirements...So I am assuming that performance of 8600GT in DX10 will not be lacklustre...Moreover there is a possibility of better driver coming out which might nullify the performance b/w it and 7900 series in DX9... It's basically choosing between something that is new and getting better and gives you more options AND something which is already performing at its peak and we know it cant get better... One more thing: What if a DX10 exclusive game comes out next year end? In that case 7 series would be useless...In that same game,with better drivers for both 8600 and Vista, we all might be pleasantly surprised by the performance of our 8600GT


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 24, 2007)

Buying 8600gt just for DX 10 support is waste of money.Good cards starts from 8600gts


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 24, 2007)

what about lightscribe dvd writers?
i have heard there are some issues with them.


----------



## entrana (Aug 25, 2007)

na lightscribe is good i use em


----------



## janitha (Aug 25, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> na lightscribe is good i use em



Do you get lightscribe disks and if so, at what cost?


----------



## insanei (Aug 25, 2007)

yeah it's rarely available only from very few brands in market around the price of 75 bucks


----------



## cynosure (Aug 25, 2007)

Can you guys tell me the price of these config? Delhi prices will be preferred::
1) C2Q6600 (Tell me if G0 stepping is available @ SMC in delhi?)
2) xfx 650i ultra
3) 2x2GB 800MHz RAM (Tell me a good performer value ram)
4) AL ATP3 2.1 speakers
5) Seagate 320GB SATA2 HDD
6) Viewsonic 17"/19" widescreen VDU
7) Logitech MX510 mouse + Any good multimedia keyboard.
8 ) What kinda PSU will I need.
9) 8600GT/ 7900GS/GT [Take a look at itwares, they quote 7950's price as 500 bucks]
10) Any other thing that hasnt struck my mind!! 

I have a DVD burner.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 25, 2007)

how is MSI P35 Neo Combo Motherboard for E6750 processor?


----------



## entrana (Aug 25, 2007)

i have no idea what a lightscribe disk is but my lightscribe cud burn any dvd or cd aside from hddvd


----------



## Phalanx (Aug 25, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> Can you guys tell me the price of these config? Delhi prices will be preferred::
> 1) C2Q6600 (Tell me if G0 stepping is available @ SMC in delhi?)
> 2) xfx 650i ultra
> 3) 2x2GB 800MHz RAM (Tell me a good performer value ram)
> ...


 
G Card!!! and DVD-RW


----------



## ashok jain (Aug 25, 2007)

balardhruva said:
			
		

> Mr. Jain what is the price of the configuration which you have shown in your signature?


Dear ,

total cost is 32000

LCD & case is excluded , 

i have 24" sony old lcd i have bought it for 30000 1 year ago

i have vip 450 PSU & case cost me 3500

Regards


----------



## janitha (Aug 25, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> na lightscribe is good i use em





			
				entrana said:
			
		

> i have no idea what a lightscribe disk is but my lightscribe cud burn any dvd or cd aside from


----------



## entrana (Aug 25, 2007)

ummm why are u quoting me^^^^^ ?


----------



## reshadat (Aug 26, 2007)

What is the price of USB to IDE converter,including casing!.for making my internal HDD to an external one! And whats the price of a 40GB HDD (Seagate)


----------



## ak24 (Aug 27, 2007)

could someone pls tell me the price of ASUS crosshair MB or ASUS Striker Extreme .. Thanks


----------



## gannu_rox (Aug 27, 2007)

Mus be around 14k with the striker priced around 16k..


----------



## entrana (Aug 27, 2007)

u cud just go for asus p5ne sli based on 650i if ur not that hardcore plus they showed a review at a site that it doesent really show much difference between sli in asus p5ne sli and striker extreme of p5n32 sli just go for asus p5ne sli its cheaper, but if u can afford asus stirker why not but not much difference


----------



## pillainp (Aug 28, 2007)

XFX 8600GT
Rs. 7000/-
Logtech Infoway, Trivandrum


----------



## marvindrao (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi guys........

I m plannin 2 buy a quad core based system with a decent graphics card.....My budget is  30-35000 only  for the cpu........I m mainly buying it for gaming and 3dsmax9 apps......

Plzz suggest a  suitable  config 4 it........I m frm Ahmedabad........





Thnx in advance........Digit Rocks........PC world Sucks.........


----------



## entrana (Aug 28, 2007)

guys whats the best motherboard in 7k that doesent have to be sli

^^^^^^^^^ dude you cant afford a gaming rig with core 2 quad under 35k u shud widen ur budget or get a low spec pc under that ill just post for u anyways
1.asus p5ne sli mobo- 8k
2. cabinet - 2k
3. smps coolermaster 600watts - 4k
4. 1 gig ram - 2k
5. 250 gig hdd - 2.5k
6. dvd-writer - 2k
7. core 2 duo @2.44 ghz - 7k
8. xfx geforce 8600gt - 7k
so thats around 35k 
but u shud expand ur budget for a better system


----------



## marvindrao (Aug 28, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> guys whats the best motherboard in 7k that doesent have to be sli
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^ dude you cant afford a gaming rig with core 2 quad under 35k u shud widen ur budget or get a low spec pc under that ill just post for u anyways
> 1.asus p5ne sli mobo- 8k
> ...



_____________________________

thanx for the config man!!!1
but wont a core 2 duo suffice for now...???
i mean say upto a year or so??????


----------



## entrana (Aug 28, 2007)

actually, a core 2 quad is too much power, a 2.66ghz core 2 duo worth 8k wud be in the recomended list of every game, and better if u can overclock it cuz core 2 duos are HIGLY overclockable, but i still suggest you to expand ur budget to 42k at least so u cud get a really gud gaming rig bcuz the gfx i told wud just suffice but not nicely its best to get a minimum of xfx geforce 8800gts 320mb which costs 16k. this gfx has the power of a 8800 gtx in the resolution 1280x1024 only at max of course it can support upto alot but this card wud last u pretty nicely id say 3 yrs or so while the 8600gt wud become obsolete bcuz its between a mid and low end card


----------



## balardhruva (Aug 28, 2007)

please !!!!!!!!!!!
what is the current price of intel 975XBX2 including all taxes?
which one is better 975XBX2 or DG33TL or D965WH?


----------



## marvindrao (Aug 28, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> actually, a core 2 quad is too much power, a 2.66ghz core 2 duo worth 8k wud be in the recomended list of every game, and better if u can overclock it cuz core 2 duos are HIGLY overclockable, but i still suggest you to expand ur budget to 42k at least so u cud get a really gud gaming rig bcuz the gfx i told wud just suffice but not nicely its best to get a minimum of xfx geforce 8800gts 320mb which costs 16k. this gfx has the power of a 8800 gtx in the resolution 1280x1024 only at max of course it can support upto alot but this card wud last u pretty nicely id say 3 yrs or so while the 8600gt wud become obsolete bcuz its between a mid and low end card





Thanx dude....
so u sggest a 50k budget wid c2q and a 8600gts 320mb wil b a gud buy...?????

Also wud a frontech external tv tuner card be the best option to connect a ps2 or ps3 gaming console to a CRT/LCD monitor????

or is there a better option in context wid output quality onscreen???

budget no limit.....


----------



## cynosure (Aug 28, 2007)

^ Dont go for 8800 GTS right now, instead use a cheap card like 7200 or 7600 now and wait for 9xxx cards. These cards will be released at the time of christmas and will support DX 10.1. Also these will be available for around ~18K for lower model and ~30K for the fastest model which will be twice as fast as 8800 GTX.
This is what I am doing, A 7600 OC can easily last upto Q2 2008 after which the lower end model of 9xxx cards will be in my budget.


----------



## entrana (Aug 28, 2007)

^^^^ are u nuts 2x performance uve gone mad and 9xxx series arent annouced yet just the 89xx series
dont be foold by him if u want to buy now u buy now or u cud wait
yes 50k wud be a really gud investment for only cpu ill just revise for u with the best specs

1. asus p5ne sli mobo - 8k
2. core 2 duo @2.66ghz - 8k
3. xfx geforce 8800gts 320mb- 16k
4. cooler master 600wats smps - 4k
5. 2 gig ram @667 mhz- 4k
6.250 gig hdd - 2.5k
7. dvd writer- 2.5k max
8. cabinet 2k
ive given u 47k and dont go for frontech external or internal tv tuners in my experience frontech is noe of the worst brands go for a good brand but a tv card wudnt be the best option ive tried it and it was horrible just plug it in your tv

ya guys one more thing which is better
transcend 2gb 800mhz 
or 
kingston 2gb 667mhz


----------



## marvindrao (Aug 29, 2007)

thanx for all u shared wid me!!!!!!
i showed the config shown by u 2 one of my frnds and he said it wud make a pretty powerful gaming rig....
one lasst and final question..
are the prices quoted by you the prices at wich the dealers sell i mean to say inclusive of all the taxes and stuf?????


----------



## entrana (Aug 29, 2007)

dunno some are estimated but this shud be the probably price maximum wudnt exceed 49k  depends where u stay like in calcutta i think its the cheapest


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 29, 2007)

Get 2* 250 or 2* 320GB HDDs in raid 0, and u can surelly see the perfomance difference.

2* 250GB will cost u not more than 5k. And 2* 320 will cost u not more than 6k. The latter is recomented coz most 320Gb ones out there are perpendicular HDDS which are natively faster than traditional sata2 drives. Two od them in raid-0 will give u monsterous perfomance.

Even the best DVDRW only cost u 1.6k right now and u can even get LG DVDRW for as low as 1.2k

Get transcent 2 GB 667MHZ DDR2. Its really gud for OC and has best value for money.


----------



## *GandaBerunda* (Aug 29, 2007)

guys i'm planning 2 upgrade my pc...this my config :
1 gb ddr ram
160 gb hdd
intel pentinum 4 3.06 ghz proccy
gigabyte 915 chipset mobo
nvidia 6200

i want to get the cheapest motherboard tat supports ddr2 ,better  graphic cards such as 8400,  8500 ect...and also newer proccies such as core 2 duo....could u suggest something ? and does my current mobo support 8400gt or 8400gs graphic card? can i run core2duo with my current mobo?


----------



## entrana (Aug 29, 2007)

whats the use of raid 0


----------



## utsav (Aug 29, 2007)

hey whats the latest price of DDR 400 RAM.


----------



## entrana (Aug 29, 2007)

u cud check theitwares.com
ill post fer ya
Dynet  256 MB 400 Mhz rs500
Dynet  512 MB 400 Mhz rs1000
Dynet 	1 GB 400 Mhz rs1750
Transcend  256 MB 400 Mhz rs875
Transcend 512 MB 400 Mhz rs1450
Transcend 1gb 400mhz rs 2350
Kingston  512 MB 400 Mhz rs1750
kingston 1gb 400 mhz rs2800


----------



## utsav (Aug 29, 2007)

thanx very much ayush.cleared my confusion a lot

hey another confusion. infra red dude is saying that he got TRANSEND RAM for 1650 Rs some days back


----------



## janitha (Aug 29, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> thanx very much ayush.cleared my confusion a lot
> 
> hey another confusion. infra red dude is saying that he got TRANSEND RAM for 1650 Rs some days back



May be DDR2 which is less costly nowadays.


----------



## utsav (Aug 29, 2007)

he is saying its DDR .how it can be possible.plz check out this link
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=588958&postcount=8


----------



## janitha (Aug 29, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> he is saying its DDR .how it can be possible.plz check out this link
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=588958&postcount=8


May not be branded one like Transcend/Kingston/Corsair etc!


----------



## entrana (Aug 30, 2007)

ya i dunno why but ddr is on the same prices as ddr 2, but utsav did ask for ddr


----------



## utsav (Aug 30, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> May not be branded one like Transcend/Kingston/Corsair etc!


 infra red dude is saying its of transend


----------



## entrana (Aug 30, 2007)

^^ like i said the prices may vary he cudve brought a branded one there are many brands ive just given three which i cud find, and one tip dont bother for ddr get ddr2 when the prices are same and ddr 2 is better why are u getting ddr
if ur mobo cant support ddr2 then u  shud change ur mobo because investing in ddr1 ram is bad because ddr gives really slow performance compared to ddr2 and ud just be wasting ur money,,,,, by ddr2 i mean 533mhz-1066, which cant be attained by ddr unless by overclocking, which probably u wont to
to get to the point just change your motherboard if it doesent support ddr2 because it would be a bad investment to buy ddr ram right now


----------



## utsav (Aug 30, 2007)

i am buying a second hand ddr ram so upgrading the mobo right now is not a future proof investment 4 me .as i am not planning to do a major upgrade till next year march.

is a 3-3-3-8 ddr ram is good


----------



## entrana (Aug 30, 2007)

ooo ok
i have no idea whats a 3-3-3-8 ddr ram though


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 31, 2007)

wats the price for 80 GB WD Portable USB Hard disk with casing .......


----------



## utsav (Aug 31, 2007)

should be around 3k as far as i estimate


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

na its more than 3k


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 31, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> i am buying a second hand ddr ram so upgrading the mobo right now is not a future proof investment 4 me .as i am not planning to do a major upgrade till next year march.
> 
> is a 3-3-3-8 ddr ram is good



Its 400mhz one mn...Most DDR mems are specified as 3-3-3-8 as default but u can oc it to values like 2.5-3-3-5 etc.
Which brand u goin for. Its best if it is corsair, transcent or kingston.

U can't do latency oc in modules like dynet, hynix[and all mems with hynix chips like Xeon]. They are just not stable enuf for OC.


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

ya guys one question
im buying coolermaster 600watts, according to harvy 1 pcie 6 pin
can i support sli with 1 6pin and one molex


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 1, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> ya guys one question
> im buying coolermaster 600watts, according to harvy 1 pcie 6 pin
> can i support sli with 1 6pin and one molex


Don't know but might be very unstable,like pc might restart or the cards might recieve low power.


----------



## entrana (Sep 1, 2007)

so whats the real point of using a molex if its just gonna make it unstable


----------



## utsav (Sep 1, 2007)

@ aravind  i am going for Transend jet ram


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 1, 2007)

@utsav
gud..ive max made mine to 480mhz@ 3-3-3-6 or 450mhz@2.5-3-3-5 I think its better than Corsair value select nd Kingston value.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 1, 2007)

JoyPad:

Zebronicsnormal :250
"              turb:500


----------



## spitfire (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi !
I need update on latest kolkata prices of vx 1932wm and samsung 940nw 19" widescreen monitors.


----------



## entrana (Sep 1, 2007)

10k i think near that


----------



## anispace (Sep 2, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @utsav
> gud..ive max made mine to 480mhz@ 3-3-3-6 or 450mhz@2.5-3-3-5 I think its better than Corsair value select nd Kingston value.



hey how do u do that? can u give a tut for it. I have a Transcend Jetflash 1GB ddr400 module.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 2, 2007)

@anispace
its only possible on AMD 64 based machines. ull have to set the HTT at 3x inorder to gain stability and lower proccy overclocking. I reduced my oc fron 2.9 to 2.6 inorder to attain max mem overclockin.

Everest Ultimate gave results like 8240 MB/s which is higher than DDR2 800@ 5-5-5-14 in dual channel.
Pushed DDR voltage from 2.6 to 2.7v.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 3, 2007)

How much will Hard disk cost .
I want an external Hard disk which can be run by USB PORT (No need to have power cord)
Please tell how much capacity can i get in external.
I want minimum 150 GB


----------



## crookbond (Sep 3, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> wats the price for 80 GB WD Portable USB Hard disk with casing .......



I bought it on 30th Aug... in 2600 with casing.. from computer empire delhi

u can estimate without casing 2500-2400


----------



## lavi87 (Sep 3, 2007)

Please suggest me the prices of 2 GB RAM(preferably 667Mhz.) which are easily available. pls suggest the brand name along with price.every info will be appreciated.(as my 1gb ram is falling short for V ista Ultimate x64)


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 3, 2007)

2 GB ram will cost you around 3500-3700INR.

and its better you go for 2*1gb which will be 2* 1800 

all prices are for kingston/transcend


----------



## entrana (Sep 3, 2007)

hey dude crookband change ur avatar
@lavi its best to go for kingston because its a good company. transcend too is good but its cheaper than kingston. u cud go for 2gb 800mhz of transcend for 2300*2


----------



## lavi87 (Sep 4, 2007)

mayanks 098 said:
			
		

> 2 GB ram will cost you around 3500-3700INR.
> 
> and its better you go for 2*1gb which will be 2* 1800
> 
> all prices are for kingston/transcend





			
				entrana said:
			
		

> @lavi its best to go for kingston because its a good company. transcend too is good but its cheaper than kingston. u cud go for 2gb 800mhz of transcend for 2300*2



A lot of thankss to boyh of u guys.

As i m already having 1 slot with 1 gb ram. i dont want other(2) slots to be filled with 1 gb ram only . so i m going for 2gb ram . Also can there be some conflict in using 1gb + 2gb.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 4, 2007)

^^
its always better to run EXACTLY same ram modules for running in dual mode.
if your older rm is <667 MHz then this new ram will be stepped down to that only,say 533 or 400.
so its better you get that ram replaced and go for 2*1Gb @ 667


----------



## multi (Sep 4, 2007)

I need external casing  for  my  Asus DvD writer  . I will use it  to  with laptop .
I  used  frontech's  casing but not worked well so returned back, so if  any 1 who  knows  how  much it cost  &  good  quality  can  tell  me price.

can  some 1 show me link  for  such  external casing  I  can  buy  (which you think is good )


----------



## ashok jain (Sep 4, 2007)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> How much will Hard disk cost .
> I want an external Hard disk which can be run by USB PORT (No need to have power cord)
> Please tell how much capacity can i get in external.
> I want minimum 150 GB



Dear sir,

for best result & performance go for WD passport 160 gb cost 5100-5200 in mumbai ( 5 year warranty )

thank you



			
				lavi87 said:
			
		

> Please suggest me the prices of 2 GB RAM(preferably 667Mhz.) which are easily available. pls suggest the brand name along with price.every info will be appreciated.(as my 1gb ram is falling short for V ista Ultimate x64)



dear !

go for transcend 2 GB 667 ddr II cost u 4450/-

for better performance go for Kingston cost 4600

but i have small daught , your signature shows 1 GB already with u , so its we suggest to go for same brand as you already have .

regards !


----------



## utsav (Sep 4, 2007)

can i get a core 2 duo pc with 1GB RAM at 533 or 667 MHz with a 8400GS card within 27k. aslo dont need a LCD.i want the configuration for my friend.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 4, 2007)

ashok jain said:
			
		

> go for transcend 2 GB 667 ddr II cost u 4450/-
> 
> for better performance go for Kingston cost 4600


are you sure on this?for me these prices are very high.
i got 1Gb ddr2 (kingston)@ 667 for 1800.


@Utsav.
why not.
c2d e4400   5000
xfx 650i ultra 5100
1 Gb kingston ddr2 667    1800
300Gb sataII   3000
Liteon dvd-rw Dl,LS   1800
cabby+PSu+keyboard+mouse    2000-2200
xfx 8400GS 3500
samsung 17" crt 4500
the reamining amount can be invested for upgrading ram,hdd,gfx


----------



## sashijoseph (Sep 4, 2007)

@Utsav

C2d e6550(1333fsb) - 6900
XFX 650i Ultra         - 4800
XFX8400GS             - 2550
1Gb Kingston 667     - 1900
HDD Sata 160GB      - 2200
DVD Writer             - 1500
Cab+SMPS             - 1500
17" Monitor            - 4500
KBD + Mouse - 600

Total                    -  26450 + tax


----------



## utsav (Sep 4, 2007)

thanx buddies but whats the exact price of 8400gs


----------



## sashijoseph (Sep 4, 2007)

^^
2525/- + tax,Kolkata


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 4, 2007)

^^then may be that was an error on my part.
then you can go for a better proccy.
may be even e6420


----------



## utsav (Sep 4, 2007)

^^tell me its price


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 4, 2007)

^^ should be around 8000

or you can also opt for e6320 for about 800 bucks less and overclock it yourself.(assuming you will get xfx 650i ultra atleast)


----------



## entrana (Sep 5, 2007)

dude e6750@2.66ghz costs 8k what u guys talking about


----------



## utsav (Sep 5, 2007)

xfx 650i ultra is not available in my city.they say we hav to arrange from other city.boards based on 945 chipset were only available for C2D


----------



## monkey (Sep 5, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> xfx 650i ultra is not available in my city.they say we hav to arrange from other city.boards based on 945 chipset were only available for C2D



Try some online shops...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Then don't buy 945...they are useless when u are using them with a Core 2 Duo.
A Dual core works fine with these 945s


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 6, 2007)

can someone tell me how does this deal look like
*www.memoryc.com/products/description/2Gb_Team_DDR2_PC2_6400_Elite_Series_CL5_Dual_Channel_kit/index.html


----------



## itisravishankar (Sep 6, 2007)

I suggest you go for C2D E6750..... It has higher speed and 1333 MHz FSB. Their prices are almost same too..... and do get yourself 2 GB RAM. It will cost u abt 1700 extra but will be more than worth d price....


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

actually e6750 has 1066 fsb


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ No, E6750 has 1333 MHz FSB - See *www.intel.com/products/processor_number/chart/core2duo.htm

Arun


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

wow i never knew that
and besides core 2 duo prices have really gone down i mean 2.66ghz that can easily be overclocked to 3.8 for just 8k


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 7, 2007)

2.66 ghz can easily be oc to 3.8??!!
hv you gone mad??


----------



## entrana (Sep 7, 2007)

i mean this to the professsionals not the newbs like me, to me overclocking just 400mhz is good enough


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 8, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> 2.66 ghz can easily be oc to 3.8??!!
> hv you gone mad??


Well its always look tricky but its the truth. Few of the people have managed to overclock their X6800 to upto 4 GHZ and u won't believe this until u don't see for yourself.
*www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1966951&postcount=62
If this is possible...then anything is possible

Anything is possible if u use proper resources and technique!

And Liquid Nitrogen too...lol


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

everything is possible, aside from some tihngs like jumping from a mountain without a parachute and surviving


----------



## yogi_7272 (Sep 8, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> wow i never knew that
> and besides core 2 duo prices have really gone down i mean 2.66ghz that can easily be overclocked to 3.8 for just 8k



yup its does 3.6 ghz easily with stock voltage . .so 3.8 ghz is not that far ..


----------



## PavanPoghul (Sep 8, 2007)

whats the price of 24" Dell Monitor? which model shud i opt for? well am from bangalore.


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

wow man ur rich, i think it shud costs near 30k


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 8, 2007)

You can get a full HD tv for that price.Wow 30k for a monitor.


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

by near 30k i mean of course less than 30k but not more, and it really does cost this much, seriously, you can buy a westinghouse 40inch monitor for 50k


----------



## janitha (Sep 8, 2007)

PavanPoghul said:
			
		

> whats the price of 24" Dell Monitor? which model shud i opt for? well am from bangalore.



Why don't you do a simple web search?


Ultrasharp Wide Screen-Dell 24 HC LCD Monitor - Rs 40,000.00
Link
*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/monitors?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd
*dellstoreroa02.sg.dell.com/public/cart/configurator.jsp?prd_id=41104&sr_no=1

You can buy directly from there and as far as I know, you wont get it from shops, as of now.


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

wooo woo woo i doubt its that expensive u can buy a 26 inch samsung bordeaux under 30k


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 8, 2007)

This is what I was saying entrana instead of buying a monitor worth 30k buy instead a HD tv under 30k and use a graphic card for tv out.

BTW samsung bordeaux is good but sony bravia range of HD tv's are the leaders,simply awesome.


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

the devil himself i must agree with you 
i am using a sony bravia 26inch lcd tv and its simply marvelous
the downside of lcd tvs are u cant exceed resolution of 1360x768, im talking about 26inch only


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 8, 2007)

Goodness me 1360x768 is awesome what more you need??


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

no no,1360x768 isnt awesome i tried it sure for games its like playing 800x600 the characters are stretchy and huge but its fine for me  u just gotta learn to live with it if ur gonna get it its not that bad thogh i mean u get better resolution in a 19inch widescreen monitor see these tvs arent realy meant for pc use, but its ur choice u can choose what you want, though for 30k id really suggest the 26inch lcd, unless of course u want something else
ill post my review of my sony bravia klv-200a if u guys want


----------



## xbonez (Sep 8, 2007)

Checkerd today at RR Systems. Nehru Place, New Delhi

160 GB Wester Digital / Seagate/ Samsung SATA 7200 RPM HDD - Rs. 2k


----------



## itisravishankar (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey! What is the price of quad core Q6600 processor?


----------



## xbonez (Sep 8, 2007)

the Intel Core2Quad Q6600 (2.4Ghz 8MB L2 Cache 1066 Mhz FSB) will cost somewhere between 11.5k to 13k


----------



## entrana (Sep 9, 2007)

intel core 2 quad 2.66ghz costs 12k here


----------



## realdan (Sep 9, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> intel core 2 quad 2.66ghz costs 12k here



how can you get a quad core 2.66ghz for 12k?


----------



## entrana (Sep 9, 2007)

thts how much it costs in kolkta, or i think its the 2.44ghz one


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 9, 2007)

Can anybody tell me what is the cost of Core 2 Extreme processor QX6850. Is it available in India?


----------



## utsav (Sep 9, 2007)

today bought a e4400 C2D @2.0GHz for 5100Rs for my friend.is it ok.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah its ok. thats the price its being offered for in Nehru Place, New Delhi without bargaining. after bargaining, the price will come down by a couple of hundred, thats all. so, yes the price is fine


----------



## entrana (Sep 9, 2007)

its better if u can make ur friend overclock it a little because core 2 duos are born to be overclocked, at least thats what i think


----------



## utsav (Sep 9, 2007)

it had overclocked it already to 2.2GHz .i was in a hurry thats why i didn't OCed it further.my friend is a fool when it comes to computers thats why he took me to buy a pc.

i got him
E4400 2.0GHz
jetway g945 based board (not intel original)
2*1GB DDR2 667MHz in dual channel mode
160GB HDD sata-2 seagate
ASUS 18X DVD RW lightscribe sata
intex keyboard and mouse
intex 2600Watt speakers
supercomp internal TV tuner (philips chipset)
intex 450W PSU with a cool looking cabby
LG 17" CRT 
intex 600VA UPS

all for 24,500 Rs

his budget was low thats why i chose a CRT monitor but got him 2GB of dual channel RAM at 667MHz


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 9, 2007)

Whats the cost of:

1 GB DDR2 667 MHz RAM
nVidia 8500 GT
Cheapest motherboard with PCIe, C2D support, DDR2 support.


----------



## utsav (Sep 9, 2007)

RAM for 1650Rs for 1GB 667
and the cheapest and best mobo with c2d support PCIe and DDR2 667 support for 2800Rs

the mobo is frm jetway G945 chipset based


----------



## entrana (Sep 9, 2007)

whyd u get a 2600watt speaker its too power consuming and the sound quality wont be any better


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 9, 2007)

@utsav
whats da price of
ASUS 18X DVD RW lightscribe sata, E4400?


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 9, 2007)

Whats the cost of cheap & good AsRock mobo, that supports C2D, DDR2, PCIe ?


----------



## utsav (Sep 9, 2007)

@ entrana the choice of the speakers was not mine.my friend's dad was not willing to spend much for speakers thats why he bought the 2600watt speakers.

@aravind ,ASUS 18X DVD RW lightscribe sata is 1750Rs,and E4400 is 5100Rs


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 9, 2007)

is there any sata litescribe from liteon?


----------



## entrana (Sep 9, 2007)

there shud be


----------



## Aone (Sep 9, 2007)

hi guys can anybody tell me ATIxpress 200 chipset with intel D101gcc mobo dualcore procy supports which ram DDR1 or DDR2?price of 1gb ram is requested pls help me..


----------



## entrana (Sep 9, 2007)

i think it supports ddr2, 1gb costs 1800 approx, dude dont u read other posts these questions are all over the thread and forums


----------



## Aone (Sep 9, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> i think it supports ddr2, 1gb costs 1800 approx, dude dont u read other posts these questions are all over the thread and forums


Thx man,i just wanted to know does it support ddr2 here vendor says he cant get ddr ram easily. have to book it.


----------



## utsav (Sep 9, 2007)

no entrana D101GCC supports DDR-1 RAM


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 9, 2007)

Whats the Price of:

512 MB DDR 400 Mhz RAM

Cheapest PCIe Graphic Card (1000-1200 Rs)


----------



## utsav (Sep 9, 2007)

512MB DDR400 RAM  1200Rs


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 9, 2007)

^ Whoa.... ! Thats expensive..... we can get 1 GB 667 Mhz for 1.6 K 

Whats the price for 256 MB DDR 400 MHz then


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 9, 2007)

hehe DDR2 RAMs are easily available and are cheaper than DDR RAMs nowadays.

256MB DDR 400MHz will cost around Rs.850(Transcend)

There is no PCIe graphic card for 1000-1200 as far as I know.You can get XFX 7100GS for around 2k.


----------



## vabhu (Sep 9, 2007)

guyz

tell me the street price of 1gb ddr 400mhz in delhi


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 9, 2007)

^^from around 1.8k-2.5k depending upon the brand.


----------



## vabhu (Sep 9, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^from around 1.8k-2.5k depending upon the brand.



the cheepest one


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 9, 2007)

told you 1.8k but if you can bargain you can get it for 1.7k.


----------



## vabhu (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks devil


----------



## xbonez (Sep 9, 2007)

i got transcend 1 gb 400mhz ram module for rs. 1.8k


----------



## vabhu (Sep 10, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> i got transcend 1 gb 400mhz ram module for rs. 1.8k



from where dude, which brand


----------



## xbonez (Sep 10, 2007)

transcend, RR Systems, Nehru Place New Delhi


----------



## vabhu (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks xbonez

which board u r using


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 10, 2007)

hehehe....Bought a *D-Link* broadband modem *GLB 502-T* for *1670/-*. Will add a Wi-fi access point because the Wi-fi+ADSL modem was for 3500/- from Netgear.


----------



## entrana (Sep 10, 2007)

sorry that boards support ddr1 i thought ddr  2 cuz it had ati radeon xpress 200


----------



## utsav (Sep 10, 2007)

my frnd also needs a graphics card .should i get him a 7300le.whats its price and will it handle games like nfs carbon and gta san andreas

plz tell the approximate price also


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 10, 2007)

@utsav

it can handle carbon and gta.my friend is using it.bt u hv to play in low resolution with med/low graphics settings.
price around 2.2 k.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 10, 2007)

I just got a dynet 1gb ddr 400 ram 4 1.85k.. Transcend is arnd 2.2k.. Btw get atleast a 7300 gt 4 3.8k for mid range gaming


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 10, 2007)

@utsav
get 7300GT or even GS is better than LE. Orelse get 7600GS.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ +1. i have a friend who took the LE, and is repenting now. its not gud even for casual gaming. go for minimum GS



			
				vabhu said:
			
		

> thanks xbonez
> 
> which board u r using



ASUS A8N-VM


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi guys. My frnd wants to buy PCIe x16 Gfx card. n his budget is up to 2k. His previous gfx card was getting heated so much. so plz suggest any good nvidia as well as ati gfx card for 2k n which should not produce so much heat.
His config is as follows:
Intel 975 XBX2 Original
C2D E6600
2 GB Transcend DDR2 667 MHz.

And plz suggest any good headphones/headsets under Rs. 400 for gaming as well as crystal clear sound quality of logitech n microsoft as well.

Will u plz tell me whats d difference between headset n headphones?

Thanx a lot.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 11, 2007)

wat is the price of asus tft 192t


----------



## xbonez (Sep 11, 2007)

1) rs. 2k is too less a budget for any PCI-E x16 GFX card. u'll have to raise ur budget to *minimum* Rs. 3.5 k, but i suggest rs 5k

2) check out headphones from iBall, Zebronics or intex in that range. u should get decent headphones, but nothing special for gaming. *no chance* of getting logitech or microsoft headphones in that range. branded headphones form logitech and microsoft will cost min. Rs. 1k. philips headphones are available Rs. 600 onwards

3) Headset comes with hearing unit + microphone
Headphones are only hearing units, no mic


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 11, 2007)

What is the cost of Microsoft Train Simulator PC game  ?? does it contain Indian Railways !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

microsoft games here are imported from singapore, most of them specially simulation game, so the prices on the net are the prices here


----------



## Aone (Sep 11, 2007)

my intel d101gcc mobo feature guide says that it supports ddr400\300mhz rams.So ddr means ddr1 right? and feel every apps including games and winamp closes with MS error report sceen appearing.my pc restarts itself sometimes.i thought tht it may be due to ram it is 2yr old one and mobo is just bought on last november.its very dispointing when pc restarts convertxtoDVD sw converts videos to DVD 87% pls advice me...


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

^^you have submitted ur query in the wrong section. Try the Q&A section of the forum


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 12, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> wat is the price of asus tft 192t



plz tell me the price guys


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

according to the net price is around 12k


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 12, 2007)

which site


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

just google man


----------



## DD3030 (Sep 12, 2007)

What is the latest price of Viewsonic VX1932WM?


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

around 10k


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 14, 2007)

Whats the price of Dynet's 1 GB DDR2 667 Mhz RAM


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 14, 2007)

i shud post it in graphics card thread.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 14, 2007)

not sure about the cost, but if u're planning to buy any of them, then u're one hell of a lucky (and rich) guy


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 14, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Whats the price of Dynet's 1 GB DDR2 667 Mhz RAM



Why dynet you can get transcend 1gb ddr2 RAM for 1.5k.Enjoy this age of dirt cheap RAM modules.


----------



## utsav (Sep 14, 2007)

^^dynet is available for 1650Rs


----------



## entrana (Sep 15, 2007)

hey guys can i connect 3 hard disks sata and 2 dvd drives on a xfx650i utlra/asus p5ne sli


----------



## xbonez (Sep 15, 2007)

yes, i think u can comfortably do that


----------



## entrana (Sep 15, 2007)

ok


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

Can anyone say whats the price of

Dynet 512 MB DDR 400 Mhz RAM


----------



## xbonez (Sep 15, 2007)

u should get it for around rs. 1k


----------



## ashok jain (Sep 15, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Can anyone say whats the price of
> 
> Dynet 512 MB DDR 400 Mhz RAM



Dear ,

DYNET 512 MB DDR 400 cost 875/- in mumbai

REgards


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

^ Thanks Ashok bro and xBonez buddy


----------



## msnways1 (Sep 15, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^ Thanks Ashok bro and xBonez buddy



Its 800/- in PUNE


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks guys...... 

Suggest a LCD TFT for 8k


----------



## utsav (Sep 15, 2007)

^^spend atleast 11k and get a good 17 inch widescreen.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

^ i may have to wait for 2 more months ..

alright i'll wait


----------



## janitha (Sep 15, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> ^^spend atleast 11k and get a good 17 inch widescreen.




Why 11K for a 17"? 
Viewsonic LCD 17 '' VA703M (Square) Rs.8650

Viewsonic LCD 19" VX922 (Square)    Rs.10500 (2ms response time)

Viewsonic LCD 19" VA1912W             Rs.9600

*www.theitwares.com/monitors/monitors.htm

In the local stores, the prices are likely to be even lower.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

^ Cool i'll go for 

Viewsonic LCD 19" VA1912W Rs.9600

^ is this wide screen?


----------



## csczero (Sep 15, 2007)

i heard 15" viewsonic LCDs are not available in the market is that right ?


----------



## janitha (Sep 15, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^ Cool i'll go for
> 
> Viewsonic LCD 19" VA1912W Rs.9600
> 
> ^ is this wide screen?


It should be because of the "W" !
Why not just google?


----------



## omdhar (Sep 16, 2007)

I have my system based on C2D E4300, ASUS P5B-MX/wifi, Kingston valueram 1 GB DDR2-667, 400 W Powersafe SMPS. I use integrated graphics memory of 256 MB. My mobo(Intel 946GZ chipset) supports Intel GMA 3000 which has Pixel Shader 2.0, Vertex Shader 3.0 (software) & Open GL 1.4 and no Hardware Transform & Lighting. Can anyone suggest me of some good race & action games for my pc.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 16, 2007)

omdhar said:
			
		

> I have my system based on C2D E4300, ASUS P5B-MX/wifi, Kingston valueram 1 GB DDR2-667, 400 W Powersafe SMPS. I use integrated graphics memory of 256 MB. My mobo(Intel 946GZ chipset) supports Intel GMA 3000 which has Pixel Shader 2.0, Vertex Shader 3.0 (software) & Open GL 1.4 and no Hardware Transform & Lighting. Can anyone suggest me of some good race & action games for my pc.



Any game that doesn't require SM 3.0. I believe NFS Underground (!&2) may be good on ur system. And have u played GTA series? They are the best....I m playing GTA : San Andreas.

If u have soom loot....then buy urself a graphics card and another 1 GB stick of RAM coz NFS Pro street is comming this october.Can't wait to see it. Heard that it consists of 60 cars from makers around the world including muscle legends like Potaic GTO and many more!

Have fun dude!


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

@ janitha,,... i'm bit lazy to google... i depend on this forum


----------



## csczero (Sep 16, 2007)

warning before buying 19" viewsonic check this out ... model may be different .... but u better check out before buying 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68285


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

^ hmmm. thanks for the info


----------



## DD3030 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^ Cool i'll go for
> 
> Viewsonic LCD 19" VA1912W Rs.9600
> 
> ^ is this wide screen?


 
Yes, widescreen w/o DVI. Avaiable at 9,300/- after bargaining  

VA1912WB is same with DVI but not available in market.



			
				csczero said:
			
		

> i heard 15" viewsonic LCDs are not available in the market is that right ?


 
Yes, some Viewsonic models were not avaiable like VX922 and VG1930 last week in mumbai.



			
				csczero said:
			
		

> warning before buying 19" viewsonic check this out ... model may be different .... but u better check out before buying
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68285


 
Yes, in my thread (availability and performance of VX1932WM), cheeta reported that particular model is having problems and is not being manufactured. But hope for the best for other Viewsonic models, i'm planning to buy one soon


----------



## yogi_7272 (Sep 17, 2007)

i am using viewsonic va1912wb3  model for past 2 months .. absolutely no prob whatsoever ..


----------



## utsav (Sep 17, 2007)

^^do mahine me problm thode hi hoti hai


----------



## entrana (Sep 18, 2007)

guys whats the cheapest sli enabled smps, which company


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 18, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> guys whats the cheapest sli enabled smps, which company


These are the cheapest SLI smpses i know that are available in India-
*
1. Cooler Master Extreme Power 600W 20+4 pin-Rs 3400(Without Tax,is SLI ready)
Available through theitwares,Matrix3D Infocom Private Ltd,SMC International,Zoom Computers Pvt. Ltd
2. Zebronics Diamond Series-ZEB-540W SLI Ready Power Supply(Should Cost Rs 3,500)
Call here for availibility-
Kolkata
Phone : 033 - 3240 3299
3. Corsair HX520W(Is SLI ready)-Don't know the price
Available through Tirupati.I have given u their number or visit www.tirupati.net for info on kolkata office.
*


----------



## entrana (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks harvy as usual

i think i shud go for the coolermaster one


----------



## comrade (Sep 19, 2007)

Bought a new pc..following are the specs;

AMD X2 5000+ & MSI ATI690V chipset Mobo - 8000
Transcend 1GB DDR2 667 mhz                    - 1550
Logitech X540 5.1 spkrs                            - 5150
160GB Seagate SATAII                             - 2200

Motherboard comes with onboard Ati radeion 1250 graphics which surpasses nvidia 6150 & intel g965 in terms of GPu performance


----------



## entrana (Sep 19, 2007)

guys neone know how much 500gig hdd would cost


----------



## comrade (Sep 19, 2007)

^6.5k


----------



## entrana (Sep 19, 2007)

which company


----------



## comrade (Sep 20, 2007)

seagate..
quoted @ deltapage.com


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 20, 2007)

better buy 2x320gb and set up them in raido config. only 2*3k=6k.enjoy.


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

actually i NEED the 500gb space, not the speed


----------



## xbonez (Sep 20, 2007)

dude, if u take 2*320 gb, u get more space (i'm sure that can't be a problem), speed (even i u don't need it) at a lesser price.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 20, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> actually i NEED the 500gb space, not the speed


Dude 2x320=640
and 1x500=500

and infact 640>500.Got it now?


----------



## xbonez (Sep 20, 2007)

^^unless maybe he needs exactly 500GB


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

no dude i need 500gb bcuz i got 2 other drives also, so i cant have 4 drives it wud be madness i just need 3, besides i have 1 160, and one 40 so total will be 700 gig, im sure i wudnt be needing that much but i download like hell and just for emergency i need this much, bcuz im not able to fit everything into a dvd


----------



## xbonez (Sep 20, 2007)

dude, chuck ur 40gb hdd and get 320*2. anyways, just a suggestion


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

i wudnt really need that much dude, i just need 200 gig of downloaded material storage and 200 gig for installed stuff, something like that im already getting too much


----------



## xbonez (Sep 20, 2007)

but when u're getting more for a lesser cost, why not tahe the extra bit. don't use it if u don't need it


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

can u elaborate? how much does 1 320 gig hdd cost


----------



## utsav (Sep 20, 2007)

^^i think a 320GB HDD costs around3.4k


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

its gonna be more expensive than a single 500gig hdd then


----------



## S!D (Sep 20, 2007)

*Seagate: *Sata II 500 GB (16 MB Buffer)  Rs. 5900
*Seagate: *Sata II 250 GB (16 MB Buffer)  Rs. 2950​Source

500GB = 5900
250GBx2(RAID-0) = 5900
Same price/space but *much* better price to performance ratio.

The 40GB and 80 GB models would become redundant once u set up this new config and will only bottleneck ur system.
Wud suggest u to transfer data to the new drives and scrap the old one's.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 20, 2007)

^^Thsese prices are the max. dude you can easily get seagate sata2 16mb buffer at around 2.6k.

But enough about prices look at the performance dude 2x250gb in RAID 0 configuration is way better than a single 500gb.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 20, 2007)

dude, these prices are very high. i bought a western digital 250 GB 7200rpm SATA HDD a week back for 2400


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

guys cud u tell me what exactly is RAID 0
i mean do i get all of 500gb, or just 250 gb from that i heard it somewhere didnt really know what it mean though
what is the best cordless combo from logitehc under 2.5k, if possible fully multimedia keyboard and laser gaming type mouse


----------



## S!D (Sep 21, 2007)

the prices are to be used as an estimate Quoted from the online store stated in the Source.
Actual street prices should be a lot less. These are to be used as an estimate.

@entrana..
I am not very conversant with the RAID architecture...as far as I know, if u set up your HDD in a RAID architecture, the system treats it as one single drive, and data is transferred simultaneously to both drives. This means, theoretically, your HDD data transfer rate doubles in speed.

But, it'll be great if someone can second this definition.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 21, 2007)

Yep dude you defined raido configuration.
@entrana dude try wikipedia for raid details.


----------



## entrana (Sep 21, 2007)

then whats the point of raid, ill only get 250gig, neways i just thought of going for 320gb harddrive


----------



## RCuber (Sep 21, 2007)

^^^ 
RAID is used to increase performance of the system .. people often get confused on why connecting two HDD's in some RAID setupwill not increase the total space available. Its the datatransfer speed which is increased.


----------



## entrana (Sep 21, 2007)

o i c then i believe i dont need raid, i dont really care about the performance,  i jsut neeed all of that space


----------



## xbonez (Sep 21, 2007)

^^dude, clear outur confusion. in raid0 u get entire disk space

Raid 0 - 2 disks in raid 0. data is broken in to small pieces (as usual) and these pieces are written alternatively to the two disks. this greatly improves read/write speed and u get entire space. i.e. if u put 2x320gb hdds in raid 0, u get 640 gb drive (it shows up as a single drive). however, if one disk crashes, u the entire data on both the disks goes redundant 

Raid 1 : 2 disks in raid 1. here all the data that is written on 1 disk is written on the other disk too. this is gud for data integrity. here, u get only half the space. i.e. if u have 2x320gb hdds in raid 1, it'll show up as just a single 320gb hdd. incase one drive crasehs, u can recover all the data from the other drive

Dude, so i reccomend u go in for 2x320gb in raid 0. u get the entire capacity, which is more than 500gb and u get significantly faster performance too at a reduced cost


----------



## utsav (Sep 21, 2007)

^^exactly


----------



## entrana (Sep 21, 2007)

oooooooo i see, but i dont exactly know how to i have to assemble my own pc, so that swhy im sticking with 1 500gig, anyways thanks for all yer help


----------



## arun_chennai (Sep 21, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^dude, clear outur confusion. in raid0 u get entire disk space
> 
> Raid 0 - 2 disks in raid 0. data is broken in to small pieces (as usual) and these pieces are written alternatively to the two disks. this greatly improves read/write speed and u get entire space. i.e. if u put 2x320gb hdds in raid 0, u get 640 gb drive (it shows up as a single drive). however, if one disk crashes, u the entire data on both the disks goes redundant
> 
> ...



A very clear explanation...thanks..


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi all,
       Please tell me the latest price of xfx Geforce 8600 gt GPU.

Thanks.


----------



## utsav (Sep 22, 2007)

^^6k


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 22, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> oooooooo i see, but i dont exactly know how to i have to assemble my own pc, so that swhy im sticking with 1 500gig, anyways thanks for all yer help


Man you are impossible.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 22, 2007)

^^exactly


----------



## Edburg (Sep 22, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> ^^exactly



but i have seen in anandtech.com where an article stated that Raid increases performance only in synthetic benchmarks but in real world performance increase is only 2-3 %....

and not to mention the slightly increased power consumption,heat,noise,space requirements by additional drive.....

so unless even a  <5% improvement counts for cost of power,noise,etc.....go for it....else no

but since u get bigger size at lesser cost....you may go for it....


----------



## bajaj151 (Sep 22, 2007)

Bought Seagate 320Gb SATA at 3650/- from Nehru Place...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 22, 2007)

^^I think 3650 for 320gb is a little high.3-3.2k should be the right price.


----------



## bajaj151 (Sep 22, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^I think 3650 for 320gb is a little high.3-3.2k should be the right price.




Ya...I know....but I inquired from my shops.......the price varies between....3650-4200 /-

They also told me that....this HDD is new in market...with speed better than previous ones.....And...I think...they are right...As with my previous hdd...vista score was 5.5.....and with this....its 5.8....


----------



## utsav (Sep 22, 2007)

Edburg said:
			
		

> but i have seen in anandtech.com where an article stated that Raid increases performance only in synthetic benchmarks but in real world performance increase is only 2-3 %....
> 
> and not to mention the slightly increased power consumption,heat,noise,space requirements by additional drive.....
> 
> ...




its not true. Raid 0 always increases performance.i don't mean that u will get double performance but u will obviously get atleast 40% performance boost in evrything related to ur HDD ,like  copying data and reading data.and always remember that ur HDD performance is greatly dependant on the size of the files u work with.several small files will take a lot more time to be transferred that a single big file.


----------



## entrana (Sep 22, 2007)

what do u mean impossible, i just said i have to assemble my pc how do u expect me to set up raid, anyways do u know any place in kolkata to buy a hddvd player i need one desperately


----------



## janitha (Sep 22, 2007)

bajaj151 said:
			
		

> Ya...I know....but I inquired from my shops.......the price varies between....3650-4200 /-
> 
> They also told me that....this HDD is new in market...with speed better than previous ones.....And...I think...they are right...As with my previous hdd...vista score was 5.5.....and with this....its 5.8....



Is it more than 7200?


----------



## mobilogist (Sep 22, 2007)

can i use my 512 mb 400hz ddr ram with 1 gb ram of same speed. what should be the latency. also give me the pricesof 1 gb ram, please.


----------



## janitha (Sep 22, 2007)

mobilogist said:
			
		

> can i use my 512 mb 400hz ddr ram with 1 gb ram of same speed. what should be the latency. also give me the pricesof 1 gb ram, please.



You can, but not in dual channel.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 22, 2007)

can someone tell me current price for ati x1650 graphics card price ?


----------



## bajaj151 (Sep 23, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> Is it more than 7200?




No...its 7200 only.....dont know what is the change....but ya its transfer rate if faster than my previous sata hdd....


----------



## viruses (Sep 23, 2007)

what is the price of GeForce 256MB and geforce512mb.
what is the price of 1gbram kingston?
which is the best place to buy in bangalore-cheap and in reputable.i once got cheated in sp road.so i prefer a branded place where price is moderate.


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 23, 2007)

how can i connect a sata HDD to a IDE mobo ?? any interface available... dont want to use the external USB case .. i want to connect it inside the cabinate..


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 23, 2007)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> how can i connect a sata HDD to a IDE mobo ?? any interface available... dont want to use the external USB case .. i want to connect it inside the cabinate..



Google for PCI SATA connector cards.


----------



## viruses (Sep 23, 2007)

(what is the price of GeForce 256MB and geforce512mb.
what is the price of 1gbram kingston?
which is the best place to buy in bangalore-cheap and in reputable.i once got cheated in sp road.so i prefer a branded place where price is moderate.)


????


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 23, 2007)

viruses said:
			
		

> what is the price of GeForce 256MB and geforce512mb.



Model no.??



> what is the price of 1gbram kingston?
> e.


Since u have not mentioned the frequency then go here.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 23, 2007)

*If someone knows a site where we can find Computer/Com accessories prices site plz share it.

I badly need it. 
*


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 23, 2007)

^

*priceguru.in/
*www.theitwares.com/


----------



## viruses (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks a lot third eye.


----------



## janitha (Sep 23, 2007)

For more updated prices
www.deltapage.com


----------



## vish786 (Sep 24, 2007)

thx a ton @Third Eye and janitha


----------



## itisravishankar (Sep 24, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> *If someone knows a site where we can find Computer/Com accessories prices site plz share it.*
> 
> *I badly need it. *


 
www.theitwares.com


----------



## viruses (Sep 25, 2007)

someplace where i can buy in bangalore


----------



## vviswanathan100 (Sep 26, 2007)

Check out computer ware house in Barton Center, M G Road, Bangalore

www.computerwarehousepricelist.com

Download the spreadsheet which gives the latest prices. It will be 100 to 200 Rs higher than SP Road price however.


----------



## viruses (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks vishwa.people did tell me of computer warehouse and computer planet.


----------



## yramakrishnan (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi! My PC has become obsolete (obvious) and i need to change the CPU parts alone, retaining my output devices. After going thro computerwarehousepricelist website, i just decided to purchase this type of Config. Tell me whether it is good or not, and suggest any modifications. (I don have much technical expertise regarding hardware.. so i need ur help).

Intel Core 2 Duo 2.00 GHz E4400
Intel D945GCNL
160 (or) 250 GB Segate (SATA)
1GB DDR2 800 MHz RAM (Transcend)
Cabinet
Creative 2.1 
SMPS - P4 500W SMPS
Typhon FM Tv Tuner Card


My real queries starts now..
1.Can i have "Intel Pentium Dual Core 2.0 GHz E2180 instead of that Duo Core Processor? What is the actual difference between these two (other than the price ) Try to giv the difference between Dual & Duo core in layman understandable language..

2.And.. my old HDD is not SATA. If i purchase SATA Hard Disk, will it support my old hard Disk? I don't want to waste that.

3.With that TV tuner card, can i record tv programs? Or it is just used to view tv in my pc?

4.Do i need to purchase a sound card separately? Or it is inbuilt in mobo?

Thats all for now. Will come up with more queries soon..  .. Waiting for reply.

Note: And it wil be good if someone can tell the Richie Street (Chennai) price of the above config .. 

Thanks..


----------



## entrana (Sep 27, 2007)

1. dual core has l2cache than the core2duo in short it is slower, and sucks more. and core2duo is very easily overclocked than dual core
2.no idea
3.yes u can watch programs but you need to plug in the cable
4.inbuilt


----------



## se7en_sg (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi, 
    I needed some advice regarding DIMM (RAM) brands; 
    at present my PC's got 1 GB (ZION DDR2 667MHz) & 
    i am planning to upgrade the same to 2 Gigs. 
    First of all, is having DIMMs from 2 different brands but 
*SAME FREQ OK*? If yes, then which brand should I go for - Corsair, 
    Transcend or any other ?

    Present config - AMD Athlon 5600+
                     ZION 1GB DDR2
                     ASUS M2N-MX
                     XFX geForce 8600 GT 256MB
                     Seagate 160 GB SATA HDD
                     LG 19’ Wide-LCD
                     400 Watts SMPS
                     APC 650 VA

    I mostly use my PC for various s/w dev. work, with loads of 
    virtualization so I need more & more RAM. 
    Apart from that, some gaming (NFS  and the likes), movies & 
    multimedia (audio/video editing), etc.      

Thanks in advance..


----------



## yramakrishnan (Sep 27, 2007)

*@ entrana

T*hanks man...  Ok then.. I wil go for Core 2 Duo... 

Any approximate price of the config i have mentioned?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 27, 2007)

please tell me the price of Hd 2900 PRO.
is it the latest ati graphix card?


----------



## utsav (Sep 27, 2007)

yramakrishnan said:
			
		

> *@ entrana
> 
> T*hanks man...  Ok then.. I wil go for Core 2 Duo...
> 
> Any approximate price of the config i have mentioned?



around 30k with aoc 19 inch widescreen TFT


----------



## yudhajeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,
can anyone tell me from where i can get myself a coolermaster cosmos 1000 chassis??
And what's the price range of that??
As far as I understand, its not readily available in kolkata.
Also if anyone could guide me to a reasonable cabinet suited for overclocking....i would appreciate it...


----------



## yramakrishnan (Sep 28, 2007)

*@ utsav*

Hey i am going to retain my old monotor. So.. can i reduce some 5000Rs. from that 30,000? I am going to have the same monitor, keyboard, mouse, CD Writer, DVD Writer and Ethernet card. If i buy SATA Hard Disk, wil it support my old  Hard Disk(which is not SATA)?


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

then u will get it for 20k 

yes, both the HDD will work together fine on a 945 mobo as u will be having seperate connectors.IDE connector for pata HDD and sata connector for ur new SATA HDD

but i think 800MHz RAM is not supported on 945 mobo.u will hav to get G965 mobo to support 800MHz RAM


----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2007)

hey guys .. is Antec Minuet 300 available in Bangalore?  if available how much does it cost? Also please suggest some slim cabinets for micro ATX mobos.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 28, 2007)

yramakrishnan said:
			
		

> Hi
> My real queries starts now..
> 1.Can i have "Intel Pentium Dual Core 2.0 GHz E2180 instead of that Duo Core Processor? What is the actual difference between these two (other than the price ) Try to giv the difference between Dual & Duo core in layman understandable language..


Must go for C2D, E4400.
core 2 Duo processor, is 40% more efficient



> 2.And.. my old HDD is not SATA. If i purchase SATA Hard Disk, will it support my old hard Disk? I don't want to waste that.


I think you can use your old hard disk as addition hard disk.



> 3.With that TV tuner card, can i record tv programs? Or it is just used to view tv in my pc?


If it is internal TV tuner card..than U can record TV programs..even schedule TV programs for recording.



> 4.Do i need to purchase a sound card separately? Or it is inbuilt in mobo?


All motherboard have on-board sound card.You are going to have 2.1 speaker.For 2.1(even 5.1)..your mother board is sufficient.


----------



## sr_garg (Sep 28, 2007)

hello frnds..  or i must say geek as i always... [] 

Please send me the best price of the following product’s model no. –

Processors
Intel -		P4 Core2Duo E6400, 2.13 GHz
Intel - 		P4 Core2Duo E6550, 2.33 GHz

Motherboards:
Intel - 		DG-965-WHMKR
Intel -		DG33-TL

Gigabyte - 	GA-965G-DS4 (rev. 2.0) (VGA)
Gigabyte -	GA-965P-DQ6 (rev. 3.3)
Gigabyte -	GA-P35T-DQ6 (rev. 1.0)

Asus - 		P5B-V
Asus - 		P5KC (DDR3)

Also tell me a good graphic card for 4000-5000 bucks and 19” wide screen monitor of what co. and model no.? so that I could run vista.

I want to upgrade it soon so please tell me as soon as possible.

thanks a lot in advance

Saurav


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

sr_garg said:
			
		

> Please send me the best price of the following product’s model no. –


 Please visit :
1.priceguru.in
2.theitwares.com 
for latest prices.

You should purchase 8600gt which is around 5-6k now.
Dunno much about LCDs so wait for some expert suggestions.


----------



## sr_garg (Sep 28, 2007)

hi thnks alot but do they tell me the street price...? i wanna know abt street price..... 
thnx


			
				sr_garg said:
			
		

> hello frnds.. or i must say geek as i always... []
> 
> Please send me the best price of the following product’s model no. –
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

> do they tell me the street price...? i wanna know abt street price.....


prices on priceguru are a lil bit on higher side but on theitwares they are the street prices you will be getting.But don't pay more than the prices stated there.


----------



## sr_garg (Sep 29, 2007)

but it cud be best if someone from this forum can help me for the pirce..... 
thnx.. looking forward to get some price from this forum.....
thnx again 



			
				sr_garg said:
			
		

> hi thnks alot but do they tell me the street price...? i wanna know abt street price.....
> thnx


----------



## utsav (Sep 29, 2007)

can someone tell me the price of BIG 6800xt 128MB AGP


----------



## yramakrishnan (Sep 30, 2007)

@ ravi_9793

Ok man... Thanks for the reply... I got reply for almost all my queries... Now have to get some funds from mom and proceed purchase (if she gives  )...  Thanku.


----------



## mskgadv (Oct 1, 2007)

can someone tell me the price of intel motherboard G33TL and availabilty in chennai


----------



## siddharthc (Oct 4, 2007)

*Availability/Prices Required (in Mumbai)*

I need the latest prices as well as the availability of the following items in Mumbai. Please help.

1. Antec HD Cooler ( Hard Drive Cooler System with Led Display)
2. Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound, 3.5grams
3. ArctiClean 1 Thermal Material Remover
4. ArctiClean 2 Thermal Surface Purifier
5. Asus Silent Knight CPU Cooler
6. Zalman CNPS9700LED CPU Cooler

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nileshgr (Oct 4, 2007)

Which brand is good for Network hubs/switches ?

What is the cost of the brand you are suggesting ?


----------



## lambo (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Availability/Prices Required (in Mumbai)*



			
				siddharthc said:
			
		

> I need the latest prices as well as the availability of the following items in Mumbai. Please help.
> 
> 1. Antec HD Cooler ( Hard Drive Cooler System with Led Display)
> 2. Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound, 3.5grams
> ...



I found Arctic Silver 5 and ArctiClean available at www.yantraonline.in. They also had Zalman CNPS9700LED CPU Cooler but is available only in combo offer (Under "Requested" category). Ask them if they can arrange it separately.


----------



## janitha (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Availability/Prices Required (in Mumbai)*



			
				lambo said:
			
		

> I found Arctic Silver 5 and ArctiClean available at www.yantraonline.in. They also had Zalman CNPS9700LED CPU Cooler but is available only in combo offer (Under "Requested" category). Ask them if they can arrange it separately.



Better, use Arctic Cooling MX-2 instead of AS-5. It is latest, better and from the same company. You can get it from Prime ABGB. Myself received it yesterday only.


----------



## ashok jain (Oct 5, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Which brand is good for Network hubs/switches ?
> 
> What is the cost of the brand you are suggesting ?


 Dear ,

for Small network go with netgear 8 port speed sensing switch , cost apx 800/-

for big network netgear & dlink both are good.

regards



			
				se7en_sg said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I needed some advice regarding DIMM (RAM) brands;
> at present my PC's got 1 GB (ZION DDR2 667MHz) &
> i am planning to upgrade the same to 2 Gigs.
> ...


 Dear ,

u can go with transcend 1 GB 667 cost u 1100-1150

Regards


----------



## entrana (Oct 5, 2007)

cool ur back again
cud u tell me the price of xfx 8800gts 320mb inc of all taxes, as well as 2gb ram @800mhz, any company


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 5, 2007)

The price of XFX 8800 GTS 320MB is 19,200.

For RAM prices go here -> *www.theitwares.com/ram/ram.htm


----------



## entrana (Oct 5, 2007)

dude tere is a reason im asking him, i dont trust itwares prices i need street price


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 6, 2007)

whats the price of Transcend/Kingston 2 GB pen drive ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

^^ about 800-900(or even lesser) depending upon how hard you can bargain.


----------



## ashok jain (Oct 6, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> cool ur back again
> cud u tell me the price of xfx 8800gts 320mb inc of all taxes, as well as 2gb ram @800mhz, any company



dear ,

the price given by third eye is ok , 

the price is good,  actually its out of stock in mumbai due to limited availability.

Transcend 2 gb 800mhz ram will cost u apx 3800-4000 , 

thank you



			
				Third Eye said:
			
		

> The price of XFX 8800 GTS 320MB is 19,200.
> 
> For RAM prices go here -> *www.theitwares.com/ram/ram.htm



Dear ,

Our last sale price is 17900/- , ( all inclusive)

regards



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> guys neone know how much 500gig hdd would cost


 Dear ,

Go with Seagate SATA II 500 gb cost u 5750/- mumbai

regards


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

^^please tell the prices of XFX8600gt,palit 8600Gt,and seagate 250gb\320gb.


----------



## entrana (Oct 6, 2007)

Edit: Deleted


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 6, 2007)

ashok jain said:
			
		

> Dear ,
> 
> Our last sale price is 17900/- , ( all inclusive)
> 
> regards



Dear,

Price varies from place 2 place.


----------



## jatin931 (Oct 6, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Asus P5RD2 VM Rs.3100



Where can i get the motherboard in Chandigarh?


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 6, 2007)

@ devil, thanks buddy. 

and can anyone tell me the price of a SONY DVD RW (Any model the sports 16x speed)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

^^yea man this I know for sure,My friend bought one a week ago for Rs.1345/- exactly.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 6, 2007)

thankx once again devil buddy


----------



## rahuleyes (Oct 7, 2007)

Can anybody tell me the prices of below things in mumbai. Things are not available in Ahmedabad. And if available there is a lot of price difference. Pls tell me the cheapest street price of mumbai. Am planning to go mumbai.

1) XFX 650i Ultra motherboard ( with 1333 FSB updated )
2) XFX 8400GS graphics card
3) Seagate 250GB SATA II 16MB buffer
4) APC 650VA
5) LG 194WT ( 19" wide screen with dvi and HDCP )
6) Any good SMPS with true 500W.

Mumbai guys pls help. Do post the current prices. And if somebody knows the place in ahmedabad where i can get these things in best rates, let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## entrana (Oct 8, 2007)

check the itwares.com those are delhi prices


----------



## rahuleyes (Oct 8, 2007)

theitwares.com seems costly against street prices, i heard in forum many members are quoting prices lesser than theitwares. Pls if anybody can help me. Pls quote the street prices of lamington road mumbai. Am waiting and checking this thread every 10 mins. pls answer


----------



## TheG33k (Oct 8, 2007)

can anyone explain to me why indian hardware prices are crazily high compared to the US counterparts. when the  Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty platinum costs about $180(INR 7000 approx.) why the hell does it cost 16-17.5k +taxes here


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 8, 2007)

TheG33k said:
			
		

> can anyone explain to me why indian hardware prices are crazily high compared to the US counterparts. when the  Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty platinum costs about $180(INR 7000 approx.) why the hell does it cost 16-17.5k +taxes here


Ask the Left .


----------



## entrana (Oct 8, 2007)

these stuff arent manufactured in india and india having shitty officers and governers put high import duties, sometimes even alot more than the product. why? dont ask me


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

Why?ask me.Cos they are not manufactured in India and Indian government want to reduce imports as much as possible as they result in drainage of money from India so what do they do?they levy heavy taxes on luxury imports.Got the picture?


----------



## entrana (Oct 8, 2007)

r u nuts THEY want the money. do you know the TAXES on FOOD NOW? when i  ate at pizza hut they charged me 24% tax!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

^u'll never understand.Some things are never meant to be understood by kids.


----------



## entrana (Oct 8, 2007)

how bout this. the bottomline is it is damn expensive for no reason


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Oct 8, 2007)

^ And they even screwed up the intel deal. Dunno when these chipset mnufactures will set up factory in India.
Imports are leeching us out


----------



## TheG33k (Oct 9, 2007)

IMO all the politicians in india are hippocrates. one side they want everyone to have computers but on the other hand they slap high import duties on good hardware.


----------



## sushrukh (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi, i'm thinking about buying the Logitech *Z5300* speaker after hearing many user's experience & lots of reviews on the net but when i was searching Logitech's website yesterday, i've found that they have changed the model to *Z5300e*.So, i'm feeling a bit confused about the two different naming of the same product.

One is plain Z5300 & the other one is the Z5300e. Anyone can tell me please ,what's the difference between these two ? I'm ready to purchase the speaker but a bit confused within these two different names of the same product.I just need to know which one is better, Z5300 or the Z5300e & if they are both the same, why would Logitech needed to change the name ? 

I've only seen good reviews of the Z5300 but Zdnetindia has recently posted a review of the Z5300e & has rated it only 6 out of 10.

The Link of the review is here :- 
---------------------------------

*www.zdnetindia.com/index.php?action=pro_overview&prodid=1594


So, i'm thinking maybe the "Z5300e" is inferior than the normal Z5300.


Please reply me as soon as you can because i want to buy it asap.Thanks in advance friends.

EDIT :- I know,this may not be the right place for this but i've found that this thread gets updated daily or people does post in this thread regularly.So, i've posted this here.Thanks.


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 9, 2007)

thr r threads dedicated for headfones .. & nobody's gonna mail u.. keep checking the thread for responce ..


----------



## sushrukh (Oct 9, 2007)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> thr r threads dedicated for headfones .. & nobody's gonna mail u.. keep checking the thread for responce ..


 
This ain't a headphone.This is a 5.1 speaker set.


----------



## rohan4pal (Oct 9, 2007)

can any1 plz tell me whts the latest price of xfx 8600gt and TV tuner card rate...thnxs in adv


----------



## entrana (Oct 9, 2007)

for the hundredth time, xfx8600gt 6800rs, dont go for tv tuner card although they cost around 600-2500. u have to check theitwares.com for that


----------



## sushrukh (Oct 10, 2007)

What'll be the price of Audizy 2 ZS in Kolkata ? Thanks.


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Oct 10, 2007)

hi all, 


        Please tell me current price of XFX GEFORCE 8600 gt ( 256 mb), Nehru place , new delhi.


----------



## entrana (Oct 10, 2007)

^^ goddamit dude its the first post in this page!!


----------



## hash!! (Oct 10, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> ^^ goddamit dude its the first post in this page!!


hahaha...


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 10, 2007)

hehe LOL!!

Ashutosh ???!!!
didnt u see the 1st post


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Oct 10, 2007)

i really don't remember first post.

sorry about that but what about price?????


----------



## entrana (Oct 10, 2007)

Ashutosh Malik said:
			
		

> i really don't remember first post.
> 
> sorry about that but what about price?????


jesus christ this guy is killing me! ROFL !! ROFL!! Sorry


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2007)

*@Ashutosh*


			
				entrana said:
			
		

> for the hundredth time, xfx8600gt 6800rs, dont go for tv tuner card although they cost around 600-2500. u have to check theitwares.com for that


fisrt post on this page!!!


----------



## utsav (Oct 10, 2007)

change the thread title to 8600GT for 6.5k this will surely help


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 11, 2007)

Utsav how can u  change thread names like that??!!??!!

make it this way:

Persons needing to know the price of XFX 8600 GT plz PM entrana for all the relevant informations


----------



## entrana (Oct 11, 2007)

or they should make an automated pm machine to send automatic pms to people who need to know the prices of 8600gt


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 11, 2007)

Looking for a headphone / mike with a surround sound effect.

What is best "value for money" option ?


----------



## entrana (Oct 11, 2007)

wats yer budget


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 11, 2007)

I can go upto 1000/- (or if it is very very good, even more) but would like to spend more only if there is really good value in spending more.

I have seen some headphones when i used to have a walkman which give you a feeling the sound is not coming from headphones but outside with really good surround sound effect. Looking for one of those at best price


----------



## utsav (Oct 11, 2007)

can any1 tell me the latest price of 1GB DDR RAM.i am in a hurry plz tell


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 11, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> can any1 tell me the latest price of 1GB DDR RAM.i am in a hurry plz tell


 
I bought two of those very recently (533 MHz / DDR2). About Rs. 1600/- each + tax for Zion


----------



## utsav (Oct 11, 2007)

i want *DDR* dear not *DDR2*


----------



## entrana (Oct 11, 2007)

ddr2 800mhz maximum 1800, 667 maybe 1600 or 1450


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

^^he said he need *ddr not ddr2*.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 11, 2007)

why noone is telling me about headphones !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

@Utsav- 2k for DDR 1 GB.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 11, 2007)

How much Logitech quick cam easy cost ??? 

QCEASY
High-quality VGA (640 x 480) CMOS sensor
Video capture: Up to 640 x 480 pixels
Still image capture: 1.3 million pixels (with software enhancement)
Frame rate: Up to 30 frames per second
Flexible camera base/monitor clip


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 12, 2007)

I read choto cheeta's review thread on the 8400
Anyway there he quoted 8800 320 for about Rs 13k.. is this only in kolkata or throughout India


----------



## entrana (Oct 12, 2007)

8800 320 is no way 13k man. it cud be i dont doubt choto, but its 18k right now..


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 12, 2007)

Still not reply to headphones query ! come on guys, tell me which headphone would be good !


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 12, 2007)

^^
You could try the Bose Quietcomfort headphone .
Cheaper options are a plenty ...  Sony EX23LP ......


----------



## anurodhjindal (Oct 12, 2007)

hi ,

can someone update the price of INTEL motherboards and processors......


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 12, 2007)

avikchaks said:
			
		

> ^^
> You could try the Bose Quietcomfort headphone .
> Cheaper options are a plenty ... Sony EX23LP ......


 
Bose is too expensive ! 16 K ! I was looking for something within 1 K or so. 

Looks like headphones is rather a boring topic !

I just want to be sure I get the best possible sound within my budget.


----------



## utsav (Oct 12, 2007)

and for how much will i get a 512MB DDR RAM


----------



## entrana (Oct 12, 2007)

sanjay_111 said:
			
		

> Still not reply to headphones query ! come on guys, tell me which headphone would be good !


im using logitech premium usb headset 350, and it absolutely rocks, comes around 2.7k, is usb, has an inbuilt sound device built inside the headset and the sound quality ROCKS!! for me at least!!! and the noice cancelling microphones are the best ive seen. this one is pretty good considering u r spending 2.7k


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Ayush. Though 2.7 is rather steep ...... Let me see still.


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 12, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> 8800 320 is no way 13k man. it cud be i dont doubt choto, but its 18k right now..




Nopes..I too saw a Sparkle 320MB selling for 14 k apprx just 2 days ago @ Madan computers near Hind Cinema !


----------



## entrana (Oct 12, 2007)

sidewinder said:
			
		

> Nopes..I too saw a Sparkle 320MB selling for 14 k apprx just 2 days ago @ Madan computers near Hind Cinema !


dude its sparkle, it sucks! tat is why its cheap


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 12, 2007)

@sidewinder : Thanx man for the upddate . Which city you from , man ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 12, 2007)

@ utsav-1200-1500.
1200 for normal one with no guarantee or  warranty.
1500 with guarantee.


----------



## entrana (Oct 12, 2007)

1. guys how much quad core q6600 the 2.4ghz one, 
2. which one would be better e6750 or q6600
3. does q6600 get very very very very hot
4. people living in kolkata or anywhere else please suggest socket 775 cooler max 2k


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 13, 2007)

How much Logitech quick cam easy cost ???

QCEASY
High-quality VGA (640 x 480) CMOS sensor
Video capture: Up to 640 x 480 pixels
Still image capture: 1.3 million pixels (with software enhancement)
Frame rate: Up to 30 frames per second
Flexible camera base/monitor clip


----------



## entrana (Oct 13, 2007)

it shud cost around 1.5k


----------



## Akhil Jain (Oct 13, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> and for how much will i get a 512MB DDR RAM


a month ago the rate were
1gb ram = 1950  (ddr1 @400mhz)
512 mb = 1150   (ddr1@400mhz)
kingston was 200 rs. more
they ram were lebelled as simmtronics but i think they were duplicate
as on chip there was written hynix
when i pointed it to shokeeper he said that yes they r duplicate but thay r manufactured in malasiya & not china which have poor quality and they 
are original HYNIX
they r good and if i get any problem he wud replace it
so , i purchased a 1 gb stick and it is working fine.
(i think somewhere at toms hardware i have read that hynix ram r used to be best but they r flooded with fake china ones)
 i am satisfied with performance

little rose private trading ltd.
shop 92, nehru place

i am going to delhi on friday so i will give u latest info

hello i have asrock mobo having model P4i45GV R5.0
which is based on intel 845gv chipset
currently i have 2.0 ghz processor(oc to 2.26 ghz) @ 400 mhz fsb
2 * 1 gb ram sticks (266 mhz)
palit AGP 8x nvidia geforce mx 4000
400 w smps without molex connector

i want to invest in 6600 or 6800 based card
plz suggest a one suitable for me
give its brand name , model no. and availability at nehru place delhi with price
thx


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 14, 2007)

sanjay_111 said:
			
		

> Thanks Ayush. Though 2.7 is rather steep ...... Let me see still.



Well its cheap option but few months back i have seen those NAVTECH headphones with mic......costa 250/- ......but real good sound......thought u might see 'em too!
They were of silver color and flexible mic.......don't know the model no. but they really sounds great.....even for 2 hours of listening!


----------



## Akhil Jain (Oct 14, 2007)

hello i have asrock mobo having model P4i45GV R5.0
which is based on intel 845gv chipset
currently i have 2.0 ghz processor(oc to 2.26 ghz) @ 400 mhz fsb
2 * 1 gb ram sticks (266 mhz)
palit AGP 8x nvidia geforce mx 4000
400 w smps without molex connector

i want to invest in 6600 or 6800 based card
plz suggest a one suitable for me
give its brand name , model no. and availability at nehru place delhi with price
thx


----------



## dantool (Oct 14, 2007)

hey guys can u suggest me which hard disk to go for....
wanna upgrade to 320GB.


----------



## entrana (Oct 14, 2007)

get a 7200 rpm one with at least 8mb cache, i would suggest seagate


----------



## xbonez (Oct 14, 2007)

yeah, make sure 8mb cache. seagate, Western Digital, Hitachi


----------



## dantool (Oct 14, 2007)

thanx entrana n xbonez...can u give me the approximate
price of the same?
and is it advisable to go for an external hard drive?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 14, 2007)

@Akhil Jain
get 7600GS based card. Better than 6800 in todays games. But 6800 might be cheaper.
www.theitwares.com   has 6800XT for 3.8k. It has gud vfm than 7600GS for 4.5k.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

whats the cost of 1 GB DDR 400 MHz RAM


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 14, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> whats the cost of 1 GB DDR 400 MHz RAM


It should be around 2K


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 14, 2007)

What is cost of Seagate 500 Gb harddisk ....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

^around 6.5k.Buy 2x320gb instead at nearly the same price and use them in raid0 configuration.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 14, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^around 6.5k.Buy 2x320gb instead at nearly the same price and use them in raid0 configuration.



Isn't that config. will be more power consuming?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

maybe but then it has 120gb more space and data access time is far lower than a single hd at the same price.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks ravi, 

whats the cost of 120 GB Seagate IDE (PATA) HDD


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 15, 2007)

Whats the Price of *HD 2600XT(DDR3,DDR4)?*


----------



## entrana (Oct 15, 2007)

shold be around 8k or less, just get a 8600gt dude


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

wait for 8800gt.Its coming out in november.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 15, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> shold be around 8k or less, just get a 8600gt dude



Actually...i wanna buy something different from the conventional products.....little bit different....u know....somebody gotta buy that stuff coz its also some product from ATI!

Anyone else having experience with this card can share with us!


----------



## entrana (Oct 15, 2007)

dude its gonna cost u to be different from conventional people because this card literally SUCKZ it aint worth kitty litter, 8600gt has a very good performance and is priced the same


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 15, 2007)

whats the cost of 160 GB Seagate SATA 1 HDD


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 15, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> whats the cost of 160 GB Seagate SATA 1 HDD


Rs 2300


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 15, 2007)

^ thanks


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ Segate 160 GB SATA @ Rs. 2220+Tax 5Yr Warranty.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

^^and 250gb\320gb?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

^^


> 80 GB Serial   ATA	1940
> 160 GB Serial ATA	2220
> 250 GB Serial ATA	2800
> 300 GB Serial ATA	3300
> ...



source: www.computerwarehousepricelist.com


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

they are pretty high.Choto told me 320gb is available at 3200 in kolkatta.I haven't got the time to go to the market.I will buy whichever(250gb or 320gb) is under 3k.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ these are bangalore prices so may differ with kolkata price.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 15, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> dude its gonna cost u to be different from conventional people because this card literally SUCKZ it aint worth kitty litter, 8600gt has a very good performance and is priced the same



Well how can u say that the card sucks so bad. Check this out:
*www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/powercolor_hd_2600_xt_review/

Neoseeker has reviewed this card and it was fairly impressive even with the old drivers. May be with the new drivers it may really smoke 8600GT. What u say?


----------



## entrana (Oct 15, 2007)

wow this definitely sucks than 8600gt, look at the framerates benchmarks are misleading, ... hey im just warning u because when u get it u cant do nothing


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 15, 2007)

I appreciate you for being so cautious for me......really.....but have u checked the Dx10 benchmarking? These benchmarkings are from old drivers. I think we should see the benchmarkings with the new drivers from AMD....claiming to be boosting performance!


----------



## entrana (Oct 15, 2007)

jesus christ i just told u benchmarkings are bullcrap. look at real live game tests. o ya look at those beautiful framerates that are crappy in hd2600. when u get that graphic card ur not gonna use it for benchmarking are u ? of course not ur gonna get gaming . and who gives a **** about dx10 dude u dont even have vista for gods sake!! why are  u thinking about something u dont have. and even if u did have dx10 8600gt is still better


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2007)

is there any netdisk enclosures available in the market? just like the USB HDD casing.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Oct 16, 2007)

yeah me too checking on it charan...till now i haven't found it

NAS ....with wireless ...my choice....


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 16, 2007)

What is the price of 15" & 17" Samsung TFT monitors?

What is the cheapest price at which I can get a TFT monitor from either Samsung, Viewsonic or LG ?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2007)

neogopu said:
			
		

> NAS ....with wireless ...my choice....



Yea thats a perfect replacement for external USB HDD  and we can share with other computers


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 16, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> jesus christ i just told u benchmarkings are bullcrap. look at real live game tests. o ya look at those beautiful framerates that are crappy in hd2600. when u get that graphic card ur not gonna use it for benchmarking are u ? of course not ur gonna get gaming . and who gives a **** about dx10 dude u dont even have vista for gods sake!! why are  u thinking about something u dont have. and even if u did have dx10 8600gt is still better



Woahhhh....easy fella...calm down....yeah i got your point....but still i 'de like to see the new drivers benchmarks.."FRAMERATES" too.....don't u really think that drivers will make some difference?
Honestly saying....from the begining, i m a nVidian but we need to see some counterpart too.....i m not buying anything until we get the crux.
Keep looking on the web and tear apart ATi and i will also keep looking for something good into it!
Cheers mate!


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

trust me as far as i know , drivers dont make a difference because its the architecture thats the problem


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 16, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> trust me as far as i know , drivers dont make a difference because its the architecture thats the problem



I wanna correct u this time. Drivers are the one which unlocks teh barriers of the hardware. They are just like the BIOS where BIOS is itself a driver.

Remember the old X1900 series wasn't able to do HDR+AA simultaneously but with the new drivers they actually did.



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> and who gives a **** about dx10 dude u dont even have vista for gods sake!! why are  u thinking about something u dont have. and even if u did have dx10 8600gt is still better



u said that there in no way that we (I) be using Vista. That means DX10 too. 
So also there is no point of buying a DX10 card now days, right?
Then does that means that one should opt for 7900 or X1900 instead of 8600GT and HD 2600XT?


----------



## janitha (Oct 16, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> I wanna correct u this time. *Drivers are the one which unlocks teh barriers of the hardware. They are just like the BIOS where BIOS is itself a driver.*
> 
> Remember the old X1900 series wasn't able to do HDR+AA simultaneously but with the new drivers they actually did.
> 
> ...



I think the following link from tomshardware will clarify your statement.
*www.tgdaily.com/content/view/34344/135/


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 16, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> I think the following link from tomshardware will clarify your statement.
> *www.tgdaily.com/content/view/34344/135/



See!!!


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

^^sure dude but 8600gt is still better, its also out with its new force ware with all that ..% increase stuff


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well thats leaves us with some more results. Now how much it can churn out the performance amongst two?


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

ok wise guy. buy what u want but dont regret it


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 17, 2007)

Check this out

*www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=858&model2=855&chart=282
*www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=858&model2=855&chart=287
*www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=858&model2=855&chart=296
*www.guru3d.com/article/Videocards/440/2
*www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=858&model2=855&chart=315


----------



## entrana (Oct 17, 2007)

its a very good test but u can clearly see


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah u are right!
But theres still something left to declare dead!


----------



## entrana (Oct 18, 2007)

overall, 8600gt is still a winner, and u get a company of heroes with it..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah if it is DX10 game then it should come with 2600XT.

And 
*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3585&Itemid=1

really smashing scores.

I don't know why is there huge difference in scores....since here isn't much variations in the hardware.


----------



## entrana (Oct 19, 2007)

scores are based on shader numbers in the graphic card and all that techy junk, so thats when u must say 2600pro is better than 8600gt. thats why i never rely  on benchmark tests. but if u see real live tests, u can see 8600gt outperforms 2600 in MOST games. although it still IS ur choice go buy whatever u want

hey u know where i can get a good expensive logitech gamepad, in kolkata


----------



## tanush_89 (Oct 19, 2007)

is ps3 gamepad pc compatibile ???


----------



## slyfox (Oct 19, 2007)

can ne1 tell me the price of radeon X1650GT gfx card


----------



## entrana (Oct 19, 2007)

tanush_89 said:
			
		

> is ps3 gamepad pc compatibile ???


no


----------



## quan chi (Oct 19, 2007)

tanush_89 said:
			
		

> is ps3 gamepad pc compatibile ???



how can you get a ps3 game pad working on a pc??
no it is not.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 20, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> scores are based on shader numbers in the graphic card and all that techy junk, so thats when u must say 2600pro is better than 8600gt. thats why i never rely  on benchmark tests. but if u see real live tests, u can see 8600gt outperforms 2600 in MOST games. although it still IS ur choice go buy whatever u want
> 
> hey u know where i can get a good expensive logitech gamepad, in kolkata




Have u seen a 8600 GT and a 2600XT running on a rig?.....LIVE?


----------



## ashok jain (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all !!!

WE have seen lots of changes in graphic segment in last 2 years.

but we Indian still not mature inuff for GF 8800 GT or GTX , the card is too costly & the buyers are very rare. 

Radeon is very much behind Nvidia in Indian market.

mumbai market shows average 1 or 2 card per month on high end segment .

lets hope for good market & gamers.

regards



			
				Charan said:
			
		

> is there any netdisk enclosures available in the market? just like the USB HDD casing.


 Dear sir,

we have NAS case ready with us .

The price of the QNAP TS-101 One Bay NAS is Rs. 16500+ (Does not include any HDD).

Specifications:-

10/100/1000 Giga LAN Port

3 High Speed USB 2.0 Ports

e-SATA Port

Intelligent USB auto copy button

Fanless Design

Heat dissipation by Aluminum case.

Automatic Back-Up Software for Backup on the Network!!!

thanks


----------



## prunthaban (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anyone know how much the Q6700 proc costs in India?


----------



## entrana (Oct 22, 2007)

^^dont think its available here 
guys confirm this please im buying in like 1 week
xfx 650i - 5k
xfx 8800gts 320mb extreme - 16000
2gb ram - 2656x2
c2d - 9k
case +smps - 2300+3900
500gb - 6k
wireless - 1.2k


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 22, 2007)

Dear entrana....although we had some bad and some good experience together or i should say with each other but as a good friend i am suggesting u to wait for 8800 GT and also there's a new thing launched called HD 2900 pro....
Ya i know u dont like ATi but that's a sweet card  it has everything same as 2900 XT and its cheaper than 8800 GTS (320) but a better performer ( u will not accept this....i know) but wait for 8800 GT.
Trust me dude that card will be better than 8800 GTS (320)!

Please mention the "9K" C2Duo, u should opt Q6600 since its the best value for money and because u are somewhat serious "gaming freak" like me!


----------



## entrana (Oct 22, 2007)

i tried searching for c2q but couldnt find it. i dont think gt will be better than gts because as always the series is like gt, gts ,gtx. i dont really even need that much power in my pc im not gonna exceed 1280x1024. i really really dont like ati so i dont think thats my choice. anyways is the other prices and stuff fine


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 23, 2007)

I 've seen the price of X2900 pro 
*www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/pc_hd2900pro/4.html

Thats dang value for money dude!

The 8800 GT will be almost the same price as the X2900 pro so even u require 1280X1024 resolution then its clear u don't need extreme HD res. gaming so 8800 GT will be the better choice which will run on ur res.

And rest of ur stuff is simply sweet.
If u wanna change something into ur config. then u can go for 4X1 GB RAM
and Graphics card!

I see u have WLAN adapter....thats sweet thing.
DO give a review about it when u own this!
Later!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 23, 2007)

guys,i am eagerly waiting for the 9800 cards.i want to buy one so i want to know what will be the expected price of 9800GTX?
and also i want to know how much-
1.1TB HDD
2.4 Gb RAM would cost me


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 23, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> I see u have WLAN adapter....thats sweet thing.
> DO give a review about it when u own this!
> Later!



i think he is referring to a WIRELESS K/B MOUSE COMBO ....... 

correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 23, 2007)

1.2 K for Key board and Mouse?

Thats a steal!


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 24, 2007)

Please quote: 

Intel Pentium D 830 (3 GHz, 2MB L2) CPU 

nVidia 6800 GT 256MB AGP 8x GPU (suggest a good manufacturer)


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Oct 24, 2007)

D 830 is old dual core proccy...i doubt u will get it now


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 24, 2007)

^ if you want P4 1.73 GHz CPU, i can get it for you only here in Bangalore. .  . . . i know a dealer who sells that even today


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 24, 2007)

dude gigacore ... dnt ever think to go for Pentium D ........... its better to opt for AMD X2 ........


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 24, 2007)

^ lol . . . thats not for me. . to my friend. . . . 
 anyway,
Suggest a good 754 Pin Socket AMD Athlon CPU Within 5k


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 24, 2007)

socket 754 ??? i think its extinct now ........... in 5 k u can have a X2 proccy with nvidia 6100/6150 chipset board.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 24, 2007)

alright i'll never let others to buy a AMD CPUs . . . BUT anyway which is the best and cheapest motherboard for X2


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 24, 2007)

i think for low end segment AMD rocks ........wats ur budget for Mobo ?


----------



## PAVGI A V (Oct 24, 2007)

Can Somebody Suggest Me The High End Model Of Nokia Handset Suitable To Use With Tataindicom Cdma System.
I Would Like To Buy In Pune.
And What Is The Range In Which It Will Come


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 24, 2007)

Wrong Section dude ..........ask in mobile monster section


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 24, 2007)

^ around 3k 

@ pavgi, there is a thread for that in mobile monsters


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 24, 2007)

^ u can look for Asus M2NPV VM ....
AMD Live!™ Ready
- NVIDIA GeForce 6150 + nForce 430 
- Dual-channel DDR2 800/667/533 (upto 8 GB )
- PCI Express architecture 
- Integrated GeForce6 GPU 
- Dual VGA Ouput: DVI-D & RGB 
- HDTV out interface  (HDTV/AV/S output module was bundled)
- 2 x 1394a Support
- 4 x SATA 3.0 Gbps
- HD Sound

here is the link


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 24, 2007)

^ cool, thankx 

now what about the X2 processor, whats the cost


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 24, 2007)

depends on wats ur range ...
 for 3 k .. u can get X2 4000+ which is a good deal .........


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks once again . .  . well this is the first time i'm recommending others to buy AMD, i'll make my friend to buy this hardware. . . he is on budget and needs pace


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 24, 2007)

AMD is the only and best option for BUDGET users ....i myself use it so i knw its performance .....and the board is not much bad for overclocking if he intends to do it ....


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 24, 2007)

well i'll do the overclocking job for him. . . .  hmm i own 2 AMD computers which my cousins use . . . . . and its good for gaming . . . but i really wont feel the stability that my intel offers


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 24, 2007)

i cant say bout stability coz i am using AMD 3600+ since March 07 ... and never faced any stability isssue ....... even over clocked it to 2.3 Ghz for a few days .......so not much experience ......


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Guys

I was looking to take about 4 systems for a cyber cafe and I'm looking at the following configuration


AMD 64 3200+
Gigabyte Mobo (NVidia chipset)
512MB DDR2 667
80GB HDD
DVD ROM
15" Mon
Logitech combo
Normal Cabby

I checked out the pricing and it comes to some 15K. i was wondering if the price could get any lesser if I do some tweaking with config?
I'm seriously not interested in  Celerons.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 26, 2007)

^^do you require DVD roms in all the systems? it will be a waste and may be misused,  you can save 1.2K on 3 systems. Just add a DVDRW to one system. you can check with sempron if you want to get the cost any lower.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Oct 26, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> ^^do you require DVD roms in all the systems? it will be a waste and may be misused,  you can save 1.2K on 3 systems. Just add a DVDRW to one system. you can check with sempron if you want to get the cost any lower.


I was also thinking about no DVD ROM drive.. maybe i'll cut that.. but it comes only to some 950-1000 bucks

Which is the cheapest Nvidia chipset mobo with LAN, video and sound that I can get?

Well, the sempron comes to only about 700 bucks cheaper.. so I guess that price isnt' that good enough to cut down comparing the performance gain.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes  you are correct, better get a athlon instead of sempron if the price difference is just 700 bucks.

Not sure about mobo cause im not following that much now a days . pls reffer to the  Basic giude sticky by choto  you will get more details there


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 26, 2007)

get athlon, its way better then sempron


----------



## ashok jain (Oct 27, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Please quote:
> 
> Intel Pentium D 830 (3 GHz, 2MB L2) CPU
> 
> nVidia 6800 GT 256MB AGP 8x GPU (suggest a good manufacturer)



Hi ,

Intel p-D830 is old cpu , its not available now , 

insted of that u can go with dual core 1.6 or 1.8 / 1 mb / 800 mhz

1.6 cost 2650/- , 1.8 cost 3200/-

regards



			
				harryneopotter said:
			
		

> ^ u can look for Asus M2NPV VM ....
> AMD Live!™ Ready
> - NVIDIA GeForce 6150 + nForce 430
> - Dual-channel DDR2 800/667/533 (upto 8 GB )
> ...



Yes its very good board . 

now a days ASUS service is very bad in mumbai city , i have heard that the service takes normally 15-20 days.

although ASUS boards are very good in gaming & stability.

regards


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 28, 2007)

what is cost of transcend store jet , 3.5'' Hdd casing ???

what is cost of 
Transcend 4GB T-Sonic 840 MP3 Player


----------



## entrana (Oct 29, 2007)

is mikrotek 1000va ups good?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

yes it is ok.m using it.
thoug i damaged 2 due to my mistakes but still it is reliable.


----------



## sandeepk (Oct 29, 2007)

Is AMD X2 5000+ Black Edition is available in India?? I searched for it in Pune where I live. It is not available. Where can I find it?


----------



## hsnayvid (Oct 30, 2007)

list me prices for processors compatible on Intel 915 motherboards...
i would like a cheap solution... also suggest which one will be better..

and also the price of Intel Celeron D 365...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 31, 2007)

sandeepk said:
			
		

> Is AMD X2 5000+ Black Edition is available in India?? I searched for it in Pune where I live. It is not available. Where can I find it?



No! Not yet! 
But soon....very soon!


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey guys i want to buy a Wireless modem for my dataone BB. plz tell me whats the best brand & costs ... fast .. as it's activated today (im in pune) .. & i dont have patience  ... he he


----------



## Vivek788 (Oct 31, 2007)

hey is there any decent graphics card(PCIE) that I can get around 4k...max 4.5k?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 31, 2007)

Vivek788 said:
			
		

> hey is there any decent graphics card(PCIE) that I can get around 4k...max 4.5k?



8500 GT, 8400 GS, HD 2600 pro, HD 2400 XT, 7600 GS.


----------



## ajayashish (Nov 1, 2007)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> Hey guys i want to buy a Wireless modem for my dataone BB. plz tell me whats the best brand & costs ... fast .. as it's activated today (im in pune) .. & i dont have patience  ... he he


 
i am using Netgear D834 which is a wireless router and a ADSL modem. IT costed me 3500 in kolkata 1 month bcak... it is very simple to install this get the net started and also the security feature is great./


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 1, 2007)

what is cost of transcend store jet , 3.5'' Hdd casing ???

what is cost of 
Transcend 4GB T-Sonic 840 MP3 Player
__________________


----------



## Vivek788 (Nov 4, 2007)

@keith_j_snyder2
all these are possible???


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 4, 2007)

In your budget that u have mentioned earlier?

YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashok jain (Nov 5, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> what is cost of transcend store jet , 3.5'' Hdd casing ???
> 
> what is cost of
> Transcend 4GB T-Sonic 840 MP3 Player
> __________________



dear ,

Store jet 3.5" cost apx 1500/- ,  4 gb 840 cost 5500/-

thank you

Hi ,


In low price segment microtek is good , but for performance  stability go with APC.

regards


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 5, 2007)

hey guys wats the latest HDD prices here at Delhi im looking for a 250 HDD Sata


----------



## entrana (Nov 5, 2007)

seagate one was around 3k for 250gb


----------



## dantool (Nov 6, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> hey guys wats the latest HDD prices here at Delhi im looking for a 250 HDD Sata


around 2800 @district centre,janak puri.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 6, 2007)

whats the cost of 512 MB DDR 400 MHz RAM ?


----------



## Shloeb (Nov 6, 2007)

what is the cost of 7300gs ?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 6, 2007)

^ though this is a hardware related thread,  i think u'll find the answers related to graphics card here quicker:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5193


----------



## utsav (Nov 6, 2007)

can any1 tell me the price of zebby 400W platinum psu in delhi or kolkata


----------



## itisravishankar (Nov 7, 2007)

Are 10k rpm and 15k rpm drives available in india??? If yes, what is their price????


----------



## entrana (Nov 7, 2007)

not available


----------



## janitha (Nov 8, 2007)

itisravishankar said:
			
		

> Are 10k rpm and 15k rpm drives available in india??? If yes, what is their price????



Whether or not 10K and 15K rpm drives are available, you may consider Seagate 7200.11 series drives which was found by tomsharware.com to overtake 10K WD  Raptor in most of the benchmarks and that too with less power, heat, noise and vibration. While 1TB, 750GB and 500GB have been introduced, 1TB is sold for Rs.16250/- by primeabgb and Rs.20350/- by theitdepot. Let us hope 500 GB will soon be available with our local dealers.

*www.tomshardware.com/2007/11/05/the_terabyte_battle/page3.html


----------



## itisravishankar (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks a lot......
I hv a budget of rs. 12000 for gfx card....
should i opt for 2 8600gt cards or a 8600gts????
wt is the price of 8800gt???


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

Guys can anyone tell me the price of 

512 MB DDR 400 MHz RAM ?


----------



## janitha (Nov 9, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Guys can anyone tell me the price of
> 
> 512 MB DDR 400 MHz RAM ?



Transcend              1275/-
Kingston                 1750/-
Dynet                     1150/-

as per
*www.theitwares.com/ram/ram.htm


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

when i asked for a retailer in bangalore a month ago he said its 860 Rs...


----------



## rovadevon (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi,
can anyone tell me the latest price of this branded notebook pc "HP 2210B(GX518PA)" , any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanx.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 9, 2007)

gigacore & Janitha

Ram prices are much cheaper than priced At itwares....it just hypes its price & when u visit them they reduce it

they are priced at around 900 approx depending on retailers...


----------



## Edburg (Nov 9, 2007)

itisravishankar said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot......
> I hv a budget of rs. 12000 for gfx card....
> should i opt for 2 8600gt cards or a 8600gts????
> wt is the price of 8800gt???



boy seriously consider the 8800gt cards.....wait till they are launched in india as they have been already launches in US.....they have the performance of $600 8800gtx and the power consumption and and price of slightly more than 8600gts...

at present 512mb 8800gt retails for $250 and it will reduce over time...considering thse are more expensive in india i guess 256 mb versions of these will hit 10k...


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 9, 2007)

itisravishankar said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot......
> I hv a budget of rs. 12000 for gfx card....
> should i opt for 2 8600gt cards or a 8600gts????
> wt is the price of 8800gt???



U better add 3k & get 8800GT......8600GTS is a crap for 12k....if u r tight on budget,then get 7900GT for 10k....


----------



## janitha (Nov 9, 2007)

Edburg said:
			
		

> boy seriously consider the 8800gt cards.....wait till they are launched in india as they have been already launches in US.....they have the performance of $600 8800gtx and the power consumption and and price of slightly more than 8600gts...
> 
> at present 512mb 8800gt retails for $250 and it will reduce over time...considering thse are more expensive in india i guess 256 mb versions of these will hit 10k...



Already available in India with online dealers, for eg . XFX 8800GT 512MB available for Rs.16120/- at prime. Naturally should be lower at local dealers.

*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=39&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28


----------



## ashok jain (Nov 10, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> whats the cost of 512 MB DDR 400 MHz RAM ?


 Dear ,

512 MB dynet ddr 400 cost u 950/- ( mumbai )
twinmoss 512 cost 975/-
hynix cost 900/-

regards


----------



## blacklight (Nov 10, 2007)

Got the Logitech Cordless Rumblepad2 (Wireless ) for 1750 (Inclusive of all taxes )


----------



## mobilogist (Nov 10, 2007)

i have bought a samsung syncmaster 794mg monitor for 4400/- inclusive of all taxes. 17 inches.


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 11, 2007)

What r the prices of ati x1300xt, x1600 pro, nvidia 7600gs n 7600GT ?


----------



## skippednote (Nov 11, 2007)

wats the latest price of asus m2n mx se, m2a vm, m2n pv vm and plz mention price of some other 6150 and 7150 mobo's


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2007)

What is the cost of Intel E6750 in bangalore? Computerrwarehouse states its Rs.8800+tax which I think is a bit expensive..


----------



## monkey (Nov 11, 2007)

At ebay.in I saw E6750 selling for Rs. 7,600/-!!


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 11, 2007)

What r the prices of ati x1300xt, x1600 pro, nvidia 7600gs n 7600GT ?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2007)

monkey said:
			
		

> At ebay.in I saw E6750 selling for Rs. 7,600/-!!



Thanks, but there is only one guy selling and he is from delhi....


----------



## monkey (Nov 11, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Thanks, but there is only one guy selling and he is from delhi....



It shouldn't matter as the shipping is free. Ask this guy about time for shipment. Also ask him if the product is sealed. Ebay provides buyer protection so you should expect genuine product from him.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2007)

^^ ok will checkout


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 12, 2007)

e6750 @ 8000 INRs


----------



## hahahari (Nov 12, 2007)

I need price for 250 GB sata drive in chennai or payable online with free shipping.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 12, 2007)

hahahari 

250 Gb Sata Seagate @ Rs 2950 according to deltapage which is in chennai

I guess u can +-100 Rs from the above to meet the need ...Try Challenger Computers at chennai


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Utsav... And can anyone suggest me a good webcam for 300 Rs ?

And is there any good 17" TFT monitor under 8k ?

And do u guys think widescreen is better then the conventional one ?


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 12, 2007)

tech coms webcam is available @ rs 300 .....think & spend....get gud webcam by paying some more dough

17" available @ rs 8500 from LG & Samsung & VSonic.... 
Acer 17" WS is available within 8000 ....but not preferred by me....

Widescreen is nice for movies & Games but conventional purposes not preferred...


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 12, 2007)

hahahari said:
			
		

> I need price for 250 GB sata drive in chennai or payable online with free shipping.



Its available for 2700rs man....


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks ArZuNeOs, but i wont watch much movies... but i run lot of applications at a time. . so i prefer widescreen.. anyway thanks for the info..

Now in which widescreen is better, ViewSonic or Samsung ?


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 12, 2007)

Go for DELL they are much better...but pricey....But safe

Viewsonic has got many probs & samsung stocks normal model without DVI

I prefer DELL


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

I dont want one that is on steroids.. just for casual browsing and running lot of applications at once.. 

anyway thanks.

Between ViewSonic and Samsung, which is better ?


----------



## utsav (Nov 12, 2007)

koi mere ko zebby 400w platinum ka exact price batao


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 12, 2007)

Zebronics 400W Platinum Rs 1800 from itwares.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 12, 2007)

is 400w enough for running  nvidia 6800?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 12, 2007)

^Yeah 400W is enough


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 13, 2007)

I am using Cooler Master 430W Extreme and i hokked it up with 1 TB of 5 HDD and 2 DVD-RWs and rest is the same as in my siggy. ANd it still was running smotth like butter.


----------



## entrana (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## utsav (Nov 14, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Zebronics 400W Platinum Rs 1800 from itwares.



i want the street price.its much more than what others r telling me.


----------



## rk (Nov 14, 2007)

what is the current price of seagate 250 gb pata harddisk,
thx


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 14, 2007)

@utsav
Zeb 400W platinum costs 1.4k and 500W platinum costs 1.8k.


----------



## itisravishankar (Nov 15, 2007)

I am planning to get a new gaming machine...........
I have decided upon core 2 duo e6850 and xfx 8800gt but i can't decide a motherboard.....
can anyone of u suggest a good one within 10-12k..
wud it be better to go for P35 or Nvidia 680i?


----------



## nsidd75 (Nov 15, 2007)

hey all... my question is similar to the one above... but apart from that i've another question. i've a 300 gig external harddisk, regular not sata. it needs external power too. so i was wondering if i can skip the internal hard disk and just keep this external one.

i mean will it be possible to boot from a CD and have the OS in the external hard disk?


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 15, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> ^Yeah 400W is enough


Thanks


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 15, 2007)

itisravishankar said:
			
		

> I am planning to get a new gaming machine...........
> I have decided upon core 2 duo e6850 and xfx 8800gt but i can't decide a motherboard.....
> can anyone of u suggest a good one within 10-12k..
> wud it be better to go for P35 or Nvidia 680i?



P35 is far better than nVidia 680...get ABIT P35 pro (costs around 9k)


----------



## sarulan (Nov 16, 2007)

AMD has launced its Ati Radeon HD 3870 & 3850. 
Any quotes on these 2 cards.


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Nov 17, 2007)

hello guys, i hear the price of 250Gb SATA2 Seagate is around 3k in *India*. Does anyone know the price in *Dubai*? 

I am buying a digi cam from there (difference of around Rs3500). So thought of buying a HDD from there as well!

Whats the cost of 250Gb SATA2 WD,Samsung(Spinpoint) models ?

Also, my present system doesnt have a sata slot. will buying a PCI SATA adapter solve the problem temporarily ?(_else buying hdd sata would be futile_). whats its price ?

PLZ respond as soon as possible.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 17, 2007)

250 GB Seagate costs 2600/- in Kerala.
Samsung is 50/- more.
250 WD is cheaper than Seagate for sure. 
Its better to get the HDD from here as the warranty wud be easier, as it has to run for long 5 yrs in warranty. 
PCI sata cards support sata 1 only. nyways sata2 HDDs are backward compatible withsata1 ports. There is a jumper seting on HDD to change it to sata1.


----------



## joe2005 (Nov 17, 2007)

A new site dealing with shopping deals on  various items including computers electronics.and cellphones.
*www.singdeals.com/index.php?menu_sel_id=0


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 17, 2007)

sarulan said:
			
		

> AMD has launced its Ati Radeon HD 3870 & 3850.
> Any quotes on these 2 cards.



It will take atleast 2 weeks to reach Indian shops & another 2 weeks for the price to settle down....


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Nov 17, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Its better to get the HDD from here as the warranty wud be easier, as it has to run for long 5 yrs in warranty.


Thnx for the valuable advice.
U mean, if anything happens to my hdd in India, its warranty repairs will be valid in UAE alone ?
Also, whats the cost of a SATA PCI adapter (any brand) ?



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> There is a jumper seting on HDD to change it to sata1.


Does all SATA 2 hdd have that jumper u mentioned. will there be a considerable performance bottleneck ?

Is the Samsung Spinpoint 320Gb available for Rs.4k ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 17, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^
there is no jumper setting for SATA type hard disk.To need to do setting in BIOS to make any hard disk master or slave.


----------



## janitha (Nov 17, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^
> there is no jumper setting for SATA type hard disk.To need to do setting in BIOS to make any hard disk master or slave.



But the issue was not of master and slave but SATA I (1.5GBps) and SATA II (3GBps).


----------



## herc (Nov 20, 2007)

need prices of ATA hdd ..... which is the minimum new u can get these days....in Mumbai!!   plz help pot...hav to go to lamington road on saturday....need some reference there....also ne good shop u can refer on lamington rd???


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 20, 2007)

@prashantmaxsteel
all sta HDDs has that jumper seting.
And the performance difference is negligible coz the real data transfer speed of a HDD will me some 60~70MBps max and 150MBps sataI is enuf for it.
But sataII 300MBps ensures that no bottleneck at some burst read or writes which is much higher speed than normal sequential reads.


----------



## Sykora (Nov 20, 2007)

Can someone tell me if the Logitech Wave Cordless is available in India, and if so, its price?


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 20, 2007)

sykora

Thx for the input device name.....Will look out for the device....I wanted to lay my hands on it too

Since u are from Chennai
Mail the product name to deltapage[at]gmail.com or deltapage[at]vsnl.com for price info


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Nov 22, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @prashantmaxsteel
> all sta HDDs has that jumper seting.
> And the performance difference is negligible coz the real data transfer speed of a HDD will me some 60~70MBps max and 150MBps sataI is enuf for it.
> But sataII 300MBps ensures that no bottleneck at some burst read or writes which is much higher speed than normal sequential reads.



thanks a lot.  also will my bios recognize sata1/2 
(my bios is *
Phoenix-Award BIOS v6.00PG*_ Date.*02/13/03*
Award BIOS Message: _*BIOS-I-2M (2K030213)
*)
or is there a nedd to upgrade it also ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 22, 2007)

prashantmaxsteel said:
			
		

> thanks a lot.  also will my bios recognize sata1/2
> (my bios is *
> Phoenix-Award BIOS v6.00PG*_ Date.*02/13/03*
> Award BIOS Message: _*BIOS-I-2M (2K030213)
> ...


If your motherboard support SATA..than ur SATA 1 or SATA 2 hard disk will be detected.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 22, 2007)

ATi new cards are nothing compare to 8800 GT and believe me its just cheaper than 8800 GT but wait for 256 MB 8800 GT cheaper version.


----------



## sarulan (Nov 24, 2007)

Where can I buy ASROCK 4Core 1333- Full HD Motherboard?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 24, 2007)

ATi needs to put the new cards in range of Rs. 6000 to Rs. 9000 to gain a respectable share in India. No ATi card is below 10K and for same value nVidia offers a better card. Thats the history so far.


----------



## entrana (Nov 24, 2007)

why bother buying ati in the first place?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 24, 2007)

^
ATi is still the first choice of the designers! THey say that they have better compatibility with their systems and designing softwares! 

But for us nVidia is rocking all the way from top to bottom!!!!


----------



## entrana (Nov 25, 2007)

ati is the first choice because of its shaders, but we arent designers are we? unless we are


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 25, 2007)

ATi cards are not that bad in performance. Well they been always lower to competition vs nVidia but if they can get a price / performance ration right they can gain more.

For example ATi 3800 Series does lack performance vs 8800 but if they outperform 8600 by far.  8600 GTS is around 8-9K mark. If ATi puts it in that price range of around 9 to 10 k will you buy 8600 GTS?

They cant fight nVidia head on. So they have to go this way.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 25, 2007)

If it is ATi for me.....it will be only for RUBY...LOL!!!


----------



## entrana (Nov 26, 2007)

what is ruby


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

Dynet 512 MB DDR 400 MHz RAM = 950Rs + Tax


----------



## raj7000 (Nov 26, 2007)

HI guys,

   First of all a big hello to everyone out there

    does anyone have the latest computer hardware prices because i think the prices over here are very high.If anybody has the latest prices please mai me the prices at tejas0007@gmail.com.I am planning to buy two three new systems together that why i need th prices

HI guys,

First of all a big hello to everyone out there

does anyone have the latest computer hardware prices because i think the prices over here are very high.If anybody has the latest prices please mai me the prices at tejas0007@gmail.com.I am planning to buy two three new systems together thats why i need the prices


----------



## sarbon-oxley (Nov 27, 2007)

HI guys i am going to buy this motherboard:ABIT IP35 PRO  .The problem is i dont know where its available in CHENNAI  .Can anyone tell me where to buy this mobo in chennai .BTW do comment on this mobo i really need expert advise from u guys .

HI guys i am going to buy this motherboard:ABIT IP35 PRO  .The problem is i dont know where its available in CHENNAI    .Can anyone tell me where to buy this mobo in chennai .BTW do comment on this mobo i really need expert advise from u guys .I also like to know the following:

                  1)Are their any authorised dealers for ABIT IN india.
                  2)I think primeabgb has ABIT but they are in mumbai  .
                  3)prime has it for RS10712 does it include warranty.
                  4)initially thought of going for ASUS P5N-ESLI but i got  scared of many HORROR stories  about ASUS service(read RASHI) .Thank u guys


----------



## monkey (Nov 27, 2007)

Abit is available with Tirupati Enterprises. For online shops try these:

*www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?page=2&SubCatId=22
*theitwares.com/motherboards/motherboards.htm


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 27, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> what is ruby


Sweet question!
Now before answering your question i wanna tell u something!

HOLD YOUR PANTS TIGHT!!!
i m just messing!

Hey dude!
Ruby is the brand model of ATi just like Nalu and Dawn for nVidia. And nVidia's new 8800 girl Adrianne Curry (  *www.prnewswire.com/mnr/nvidia/25921/ )
U gotta see the Dx10 demo of this Smokin' HOT Chic!!!!!!!!!!!
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QCNS7BRFrc

*ati.de/gitg/downloads/wallpapers/index.html


This might make u think about ATi!


----------



## sarbon-oxley (Nov 27, 2007)

monkey said:
			
		

> Abit is available with Tirupati Enterprises. For online shops try these:
> 
> *www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?page=2&SubCatId=22
> *theitwares.com/motherboards/motherboards.htm


 
Thanks for the reply man  .I contacted gigabyte today they directed me to this dealer who quoted these prices for the following mobos:
GA-P35-DQ6 = RS 11,500.
GA-P35-DS3R = RS10,500.
My question is: 1) How do these 2 mobos compare to Abit ip35 pro off limits. 
2) I plan on getting E2160(just waiting for penryn to launch  ) and overclock it to atleast 3.0 ghz  .

3)Is themalight 120 extreme enough.

4)I plan to get 800 MHZ 2 GB KIT frm either transcend or kingston.Do suggest any other brand available here ,which will do the job .my budget for RAM is RS 4000 max .
note:ABIT ip35 pro is said to overclock well with cheap ram 
thanks.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 1, 2007)

Dude my suggestion is to wait for nVidia 780i chipset which will support penryn as well as rest C2Duo series!

This mobo should be Kick A$$ board!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 1, 2007)

guys, which the best C2D to go for, max budget =7K. (wud be goo if under 6K)

i will be OC'n it once i get a ASUS P35 based or better m/b.

i have 512x2 GB Corsair DDR2 800MHz RAM, so suggest me a C2d which wud match these.

currently i using Intel DG965WH m/b, wil upgrade to Over Clockable m/b next year.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 1, 2007)

Yo mate!
Sweet to see u rolling back again!

I believe u should hook on to E6550 one of the best VFM!

& i will still gone jack ur GTR!


----------



## arun_chennai (Dec 1, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> guys, which the best C2D to go for, max budget =7K. (wud be goo if under 6K)
> 
> i will be OC'n it once i get a ASUS P35 based or better m/b.
> 
> ...



Your curent MB (965G) doesnt support 1333FSB processor....so the best u can get is E4500 (for 5k) or u can get a quad core for 11k....surprisingly it supports Q6600...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah Q6600 is the best!
But it costs 12K approx.
not 7 K

SO it is better to buy E4500 or u can see E2140 or 2160!
Man they can be overclocked like hell!!!!

The 1.8Ghz can reach upto 3.4Ghz!!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 1, 2007)

what about the FSB?

e4500 is 800MHz only.

Intel E4500 , Conroe - 2.2 GHz; 800MHz, *2* MB,LGA = Rs.5250

what wil be the performance diffrnc between 2MB & 4 MB cache?

i'm on 16.7kbps dial-up connection  guys, tel me which other C2D supports my m/b. (cant surf much)

wat about e6400.
btw is its production stopped?

its not listed here *deltapage.com/


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

your mobo supports every c2d.

get e4500 and a nice good enough mobo and overclock the hell out of it>it will easily beat even 6700 and all at at stock.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 2, 2007)

Core 2 Motherboard Complete List - With Hardware Recommendations for a HD HTPC

nice stuff

----------

btw wont this e6550 run on 965wh? jus for 2months (without any damage), by then the new m/b wil arrive

b'coz this proc. seems better than other & is cheap too.

Comparo 
 Core™2 Duo Processor E6550
 Core™2 Duo Processor E6400
Core™2 Duo Processor E4500


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

^dude I am running a e6300 on a intel 946 for the past one year so your 965 which is 2 times better then 946 can easily run e6500.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 2, 2007)

are u sure dude?
i mean wont the FSB thingy get screwed up?

coz on monday i gotta buy a proc.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

Im sure that I am ruuning a e6300 on intel 946gzis mobo for the past one year.

Wait for some expert opinion but there shouldn't be any problem IMO.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 2, 2007)

Dude this FSB thing is over almost everybody's head....not everyone!
But i gotta tell u if u really wanna mess up with ur money, its your choice!

Tell me this,
Is AMD 939 runs on AM2?
This will give u better idea!

Wasting money on something that is worth nothing and just wastage of money!

946 was made for C2duo!
hell 945 is also 775 socket....do u really think u can run C2Duo onto it?
No....one of my homie tried to be really smart and saved money!
Now he own 965 hooked onto his E6300 and realized that even that wasn't even a sweetest move!

Also there is a difference between X38 chipset and X48 chipset....u know what is it?
Is that X48 spports 1600 MHz FSB and X38 doesn't but X38 is a better one than X48!
Well that goes little off the topic but the crux is u can't use the odd hardware with the same!

ur motherboard only sports 800  & 1066 MHz FSB So don't buy 1333 Mhz Processor!

If u still think u got the balls to do what it takes......then u will be hurting them and nothing else!

And then i m gonna confiscate that M3 GTR of urs!!!!
LOL!


----------



## arun_chennai (Dec 2, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> are u sure dude?
> i mean wont the FSB thingy get screwed up?
> 
> coz on monday i gotta buy a proc.



The best thing u can do currently is to buy an E4500 and to PIN MOD it and use it in the same intel 965board (Mind it is a very good board with out overclocking options)....ur processor will operate at 266*11=2926Mhz & it will kill the stock 6750 for mearly 4.8k....& the volt mod is very simple only...


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 2, 2007)

guys, but i want this to be really long term investment .

early next year i'll get new m/b (for OC), so i want the best deal for my buck.

rit now i'm using P4 3.06GHz on this 965wh.


wat about e6400?

oh damn.

guys without confusing me,  tell me the best C2D under 7k which can run on 965wh m/b as well as future m/b (watevr new m/b frm intel [asus])

-------------------

@keith_j_snyder2 , now i got two BMW M3 GTR's  looked after by Rockport Cops (nfs mw) & the FIA (gtr2)
you cant steal it. 

lets continue my C2D adventure here


----------



## dnjkane (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey, 
I've had the same motherboard, the DG965WH for more than an year now.
I know it cant be overclocked, but its really stable and a capable performer at stock speeds.

I feel you'll be much better off to just wait for a couple of months, and buy a new CPU when your new motherboard arrives.

If thats not feasible, the current choices you have are any LGA 775 CPU based on a 533/800/1066 MHz FSB. 

The Quad core Q6600 may not work, if your board revision is below 
AA# D41692-305. You can check this number from the BIOS, or from within Windows using Intel Desktop Utilities.

Please dont attempt to use the E6550, it may wreck your stable and running motherboard.
As far as the 946GZIS motherboard is concerned, it was specially designed to handle 1066FSB, so theres no surprise that the E6300 worked on it.

Anyhow, I hope this helped,
Good luck

Forgot to mention that u can refer this site to clear things up:

*processormatch.intel.com/CompDB/SearchResult.aspx?Boardname=dg965wh

But it may further confuse you. 
The spec# of the CPU can be found on the CPU box itself, and has to be verified for certain CPUs before u even open the box.

This may have confused u, but its the only comprehensive solution.

refer this site as well:

*support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/dg965wh/sb/CS-026598.htm


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 2, 2007)

dnjkane said:
			
		

> The Quad core Q6600 may not work, if your board revision is below
> AA# D41692-305. You can check this number from the BIOS, or from within Windows using Intel Desktop Utilities.


 ya, my board's version is AA# D41692-*304*

does that depend on BIOS update or h/w?

anyways this is a temp. m/b (my cousin's ).

i'm trying to get a m/b with bluetooth, wifi & excellent OC capability (under $200) frm USA.

*btw lets discuss this here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=677269#post677269*


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 2, 2007)

arun_chennai said:
			
		

> The best thing u can do currently is to buy an E4500 and to PIN MOD it and use it in the same intel 965board (Mind it is a very good board with out overclocking options)....ur processor will operate at 266*11=2926Mhz & it will kill the stock 6750 for mearly 4.8k....& the volt mod is very simple only...



Question!

Shouldn't that type of modding void the warranty?

I m sure nobody wants to mess up with the warranty...if they truely care about their pocket!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 6, 2007)

how much 1 GB micro sd card of transcend or kingston will cost ..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 7, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> how much 1 GB micro sd card of transcend or kingston will cost ..



Somewhat between 700-800/-


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks for the info ..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 8, 2007)

your welcome!


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 8, 2007)

what is the price of Segate 80 GB IDE/ATAPI HDD ?

and

Will it work in my old P3 500 ?

OR

What is the max disk size i can fit in my old box ?


----------



## sarbon-oxley (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: help me*



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Dude my suggestion is to wait for nVidia 780i chipset which will support penryn as well as rest C2Duo series!
> 
> This mobo should be Kick A$$ board!


 
   thanks for the reply man .is gigabyte Ga-P35-DS3L available for RS 3400.some guy in CHIP-INDIA forum says so.does it retail that low.if true gonna buy it .
need some help here guys


----------



## entrana (Dec 9, 2007)

I Dont Think Its That Cheap Bro


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: help me*



			
				sarbon-oxley said:
			
		

> thanks for the reply man .is gigabyte Ga-P35-DS3L available for RS 3400.some guy in CHIP-INDIA forum says so.does it retail that low.if true gonna buy it .
> need some help here guys



I also don't think that gis mobo is available for that much price . Even at newegg the price is almost 450/- more if $@40/-



			
				sarbon-oxley said:
			
		

> thanks for the reply man .is gigabyte Ga-P35-DS3L available for RS 3400.some guy in CHIP-INDIA forum says so.does it retail that low.if true gonna buy it .
> need some help here guys


I also don't think that this mobo is available for that much price . Even at newegg the price is almost 450/- more if $@40/-!


----------



## ashok jain (Dec 10, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> what is the price of Segate 80 GB IDE/ATAPI HDD ?
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Dear ,

80 GB IDE cost 1875-1900

thank you


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 10, 2007)

ashok jain said:
			
		

> Dear ,
> 
> 80 GB IDE cost 1875-1900
> 
> thank you


kool.

2 years ago,

40 GB IDE costed us 2400. 

Now everything has become so cheap. 

Thanks.

And will it work on my old box P3 500 ?


----------



## ashok jain (Dec 10, 2007)

dear sir,

as far as mumbai market , the gigabyte Ga-P35-DS3L is not available .

if any one knows the dealer please reply.

regards

dear ,

yes  80 gb will work with your CPU.

thanks



			
				ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> how much 1 GB micro sd card of transcend or kingston will cost ..


 Hi,

1 gb micro sd cost apx 450-475 kingston , transcend cost 500

regards


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 10, 2007)

lol Jain. Why you post so "Official"


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Any one knows 1GB Kingston, Transcend etc. mini SD costs?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 10, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Any one knows 1GB Kingston, Transcend etc. mini SD costs?


 around Rs.700-800

i bought Kingston 512MB Micro SD for ~425/-


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Cool! Thanks!!!


----------



## test1234xyz (Dec 13, 2007)

what is athlon x2 4800 price ?


----------



## SystemError (Dec 14, 2007)

want price of AMD Athlon X2 4000+
                   ASUS M2A VM (or better M/b in same price range)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 14, 2007)

@SystemError
4000+ is for 2.5k and M2A VM is for 3.2k.
U can also go for MSi K9A GM2 for 2.4k. That too is a 690G mobo with x1250 gfx, bt only 2 mem slots nd no DVI. gr8 vfm.


----------



## kg_87 (Dec 14, 2007)

whats the price of Western digital 250 GB Caviar 7200 RPM hard drive ? 

btw,I am looking for a hard drive under 3k,can you guys suggest me which one to buy.I want it for storing movies and games


----------



## SystemError (Dec 14, 2007)

@aravind_n20

Thanks..


----------



## buihai (Dec 15, 2007)

Im looking for price of Western Digital MyBook Premium 500 Gb .. It's written in this month PC World is 7500 Rs , but everywhere i asked , it's higher  

Anyone knows place in Bangalore that i can buy that ?


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 15, 2007)

Is the price tag of 17500 good for Q6600+DG965RY board?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 15, 2007)

^ Seems to be very high if you ask me


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 15, 2007)

@upendra_gp, 

*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 -*

Rs. 12,000/-

*Intel D965RY -*

Rs.5,200/-

total= 17,200/-

Source - www.priceguru.in


----------



## janitha (Dec 15, 2007)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600  - Rs.11200 + Rs.150/- shipping @ Prime


----------



## gannu_rox (Dec 16, 2007)

^^Hmm.. Shipping beware tho.. 

I did ship a lot of my stuff thru PRIME n they'd packed d DVD-RW drive with the shipment in a pretty bad shape n reached here thru road despite my askin them to ship it thru a good courier service like BD...

Twas a headache askin them to replace n then afte around a month n a half did the replacement..

The replacement was a S203B tho instead of the SONY SATA..


----------



## arun_0710 (Dec 16, 2007)

I m confused between AMD & Intel pro, what r the price of these.*
Athlon 64 X2 5200+* & Intel Core 2 duo E4500. Which is the best among the 2, regarding performance. And also suggest me the good mobo for these processors along with thier price.


----------



## raja2281 (Dec 16, 2007)

intel dg965ry board for Rs.4800 some 15 days back

one of the options for ur core 2 duo 2.2 Ghz E4500 is the dg965ry. i am telling u bezoz i just got this1 for 3200+4800.

well for other suitable motherboards others wud suggest u.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2007)

raja2281 said:
			
		

> intel dg965ry board for Rs.4800 some 15 days back
> 
> one of the options for ur core 2 duo 2.2 Ghz E4500 is the dg965ry. i am telling u bezoz i just got this1 for 3200+4800.
> 
> well for other suitable motherboards others wud suggest u.


Yes, you're correct. dg965ry = Rs. 4800



			
				upendra_gp said:
			
		

> Is the price tag of 17500 good for Q6600+DG965RY board?


 No, its quite high. 
Q6600 = 10,750
Intel DG965RY = 4,800
Total = Rs. 15550
(My friend has just bought the same 5 days ago)


----------



## kg_87 (Dec 17, 2007)

kg_87 said:
			
		

> whats the price of Western digital 250 GB Caviar 7200 RPM hard drive ?
> 
> btw,I am looking for a hard drive under 3k,can you guys suggest me which one to buy.I want it for storing movies and games


anyone?


----------



## Demonkiller (Dec 18, 2007)

kg_87 said:
			
		

> anyone?


AFAIK u dont get any corsair HDD's


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 18, 2007)

Demonkiller said:
			
		

> AFAIK u dont get any corsair HDD's


I think hi means Western Digital Caviar (is the spelling correct ?) .............


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 18, 2007)

arun_0710 said:
			
		

> I m confused between AMD & Intel pro, what r the price of these.*
> Athlon 64 X2 5200+* & Intel Core 2 duo E4500. Which is the best among the 2, regarding performance. And also suggest me the good mobo for these processors along with thier price.



If u are thinking of performance then E4500 is better because of better overclocking and 5200+ is better if ur option is power savings and non-overclocking!


----------



## kg_87 (Dec 19, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> I think hi means Western Digital Caviar (is the spelling correct ?) .............



Thanks


----------



## cyberharsh (Dec 20, 2007)

Need help !!
I wish to buy a new DVD writer for my pc.
Please suggest the best brand available alongwith price.
(if possible, plz post the reason for the choice too.)


----------



## raja2281 (Dec 20, 2007)

best dvd writer  is liteon thats wht i have heard.

but i am using sony and i dont find any problems with it as well.


----------



## Jags (Dec 20, 2007)

the price of liteon dvd-wrietr was Rs 1200 around a month back
u can also get lite-on with lightscribe technology for i think 200 rs extra


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 20, 2007)

cyberharsh said:
			
		

> Need help !!
> I wish to buy a new DVD writer for my pc.
> Please suggest the best brand available alongwith price.
> (if possible, plz post the reason for the choice too.)



Almost all DVD Writers are same, i used LITE-ON and it was fairly good enough.

Buy only which has a service centre in your city. Even LG and SAMSUNG is also a good choice if it has a service centre.


----------



## cluby (Dec 21, 2007)

Guys Please help
I have a budget of 10000 and i want to buy the following
1)AMD processor
2)Motherboard
3)Graphics card(integrated is more preferred, if integrated please specify)
4)1 GB Memory
5)160 GB hard disc

please specify the costs(Kolkata's cost is more preferred).


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this core technology, but willing to have a quad core PC at home for working with high end server applications..

Can you all suggest me whether the configuration i have got from a vendor is okie?

Please do suggest add and remove wherever necessary..

*Processor: Quad Core Q6600. - 11400/-
*Which to prefer? Q6600 or 6700??

*Motherboard: DG33. - 5300/-*
I have no details about mobo, have read on this forum about DG965RY.
Which one is better to choose?

*RAM: 2 GB 800 Mhz Transcend. - 2300/-
*Is this good enough? Any other suggestions?

*HDD: Seagate 160GB SATA. - 2300/-
*Should I go for 250GB? big money diff? Any other good brand in Mumbai?*
DVD R/W: Samsung 18X. - 1600/-
*Any other better brand? is 18X actually available in DVD?
*
Monitor: LG 17" CRT. - 4500/-
**Monitor: LG 17" LCD. - 8500/-*
However I wish to have TFT / LCD, monitor seems a good option for saving on money, is it? Or i can get a good TFT / LCD at lower prices?

*Cabinet: I-Ball Cabinet with SMPS (400 watt). - 1500/-
*Any other? Should i go for lower watt SMPS to save on elctricity bills? will it affect to PC performance or life by any means?

*Keyboard & Mouse: Logitech MM & Optical. - 650/-
*Any other good suggestions?

Please also suggest to go for medium cost Speakers and Headphone and PenDrive.

Should this configuration also provide a good gaming experiance? If not then which will be good choice for graphics card??

Awaiting great knowledge source  coming to enlighten my stormy brain  due to so many confusions  .. hehe...


----------



## Mr.Satan JR. (Dec 23, 2007)

mastermunj,i'm a noob here but will try my best at helping.

about motherboard:
DG33 has official support for 1333 MHz C2D's while DG965 does not.
also DG965's onboard X3000 is better than DG33's onboard GMA 3100.

About Ram:
2 GB should be good enough.

About HDD:
Try to get A Seagate 250 GB Sata around Rs.2800.Check ITwares.com for latest prices.

DVD/RW:
Go for one by Lite-on or LG. 

Don't know about the other parts.As for gaming try to get atleast a 8600GT
graphics card.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 23, 2007)

also u should buy a good decent PSU and not to rely on local one which comes with the cabinet!
Zebronics, Powersafe are few of decent PSU makers, just check which one fits ur budget, A 400W-550W is enough!


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 24, 2007)

Should i go for Intel DG965? or XFX 650i Ultra???

What are Pros and Cons??


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 24, 2007)

can someone tell the price of *Core 2 Duo E6420*?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

^^I guess they have stopped selling this series.not sure though.

and why are you hell bent on getting a c2d?Quad core q6600gt costs just 11k now boy! go get it IMO.q6600+abit x38 based mobo will kill them all.


----------



## napster007 (Dec 24, 2007)

the creative ep-630 is available for 850/- in the show room!!!! wow


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a budget of 15K

So suggest me a descent TFT with approximate price (Will buy from Nehru Place,Delhi)


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 24, 2007)

Guys,

more i am reading abour mobo on net, more i am getting confused..

Please guide...

Which one is better of DG965 & DG33 & XFX 650i Ultra?????

Please give details about pros and cons...

Also want to ask, whether i should go fot 1X2GB Transcend 800Mhz or 2X1GB Transcend 800Mhz?? and Why???


----------



## juggler (Dec 24, 2007)

mastermunj said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> more i am reading abour mobo on net, more i am getting confused..
> 
> ...



out of above three go for XFX 650i  
but if u are ready to spend more get a Abit IP35-E motherboard which has good reviews all around

about ram get 2X1GB ram because of following reason:

1. u would be able to take advantage of dual memory channel (leads to slightly better performance)
2. if one of ur ram goes bad u can still run the system while u send for memory replacement .


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 24, 2007)

Abit IP35-E will be a little more high for my budget!!

however, why will XFX 650i will be better?? does it have all the features of Intel and plus few additional?

And if i go for 2X1GB, will it make any diff in cost??


----------



## juggler (Dec 24, 2007)

mastermunj said:
			
		

> Abit IP35-E will be a little more high for my budget!!
> 
> however, why will XFX 650i will be better?? does it have all the features of Intel and plus few additional?
> 
> And if i go for 2X1GB, will it make any diff in cost??



From Bjorn3d.com

XFX 650i
Pros:

+  Highly overclockable 
+  Supports a wide range of Intel CPU's 
+  Supports new 1333 MHz FSB 
+  Supports large CPU heatsinks 
+  Very stable 
+  Excellent value

Cons:

-  Internal USB headers too close to bottom PCI slot 
-  Naming of DIMM slots might confuse some 
-  No cooling on southbridge

from Overclock3d.net

Pro's

+ Great price
+ Decent overclocking
+ Good performance
+ Not a bad layout

Con's

- Ugly green PCB
- Very basic cooling
- Picky when overclocking at high FSB
- Very low voltage adjustment (especially memory)

XFX 650i has all the features that a Intel based board in the same price range will have

regarding memory a single RAM of 2Gb will be costlier than two 1 gb rams


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 24, 2007)

That's a great help to me for deciding the mobo...

now i have made up mind to have 650i as mobo and probably a graphics card too.. 

can anyone tell me, what will be rate for lite on dvd r/w?? does lite on also has diff models?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 24, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^I guess they have stopped selling this series.not sure though.
> 
> and why are you hell bent on getting a c2d?Quad core q6600gt costs just 11k now boy! go get it IMO.q6600+abit x38 based mobo will kill them all.


 Quad Core ? 

my budget is around 10k, & i have to take a C2D + 8600GT (if c2d=7k, 8600gt=6k, i can adjust tat 3k)

btw i'll be busy from 2008 start, so a bit less gaming, soooo i wont need Quad core.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

just extend your budget a bit or cut down on mobo+other components to get a quad core.its worth buying now.

update:q6600 is 10,700 here in delhi(today's price).


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 24, 2007)

Guys,

What will be the best price for following configuration in Mumbai..

Core 2 Quad Q6600
XFX 650 Ultra
XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3
2X1GB Transcend 800Mhz
Seagate 250GB SATA-II 3GBPS
Zebronics Antibiotic
Viewsonic 17" LCD
LiteOn 18X DVD R/W

My budget is around 30K, please give suggestions to make the config fit in budget!!


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 25, 2007)

How much does 1gb ddr2 ram module cost now???????


----------



## entrana (Dec 25, 2007)

667 mhz will cost around 1.3k-1.8k and 800mhz will cost around 1.8k-2.5k


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2007)

^ 1GB DDR2 800mhz is Rs.1100 here at Delhi.


----------



## janitha (Dec 25, 2007)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> How much does 1gb ddr2 ram module cost now???????



Even at an online store like theitwares it is only Rs.825/- for 1 GB 667 Mhz and Rs.1025/- for 1 GB 800 Mhz (both Transcend). Hence should be even cheaper at the regular shops.
*www.theitwares.com/ram/ram.htm


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 25, 2007)

mastermunj said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> What will be the best price for following configuration in Mumbai..
> 
> ...



guys, please help me with this...


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 25, 2007)

bajaj151 said:
			
		

> I have a budget of 15K
> 
> So suggest me a descent TFT with approximate price (Will buy from Nehru Place,Delhi)



Waiting for replies ??


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2007)

^ Get Viewsonic 22" VA2226w


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 25, 2007)

gagandeep said:
			
		

> ^ Get Viewsonic 22" VA2226w



What about Dell TFT's ?


----------



## Jags (Dec 25, 2007)

any dealers in delhi for VIP 500w smps ??
plz suggest some good brand for 500w in 2-2.5K range


----------



## stiffuser (Dec 25, 2007)

Hai !

Can convey me a message for the current price of 
1.Studio MovieBox Plus 
2.Studio MovieBox Ultimate


----------



## yamraj (Dec 26, 2007)

i get second had just for 2000

i get second had just for 2000 radeon 910


----------



## kuki_295 (Dec 26, 2007)

Can someone tell me the price of these head sets
*www.rptechindia.com/rashib2c/images/products/PCGMHOST-logitech-Bg.jpg*www.rptechindia.com/rashib2c/images/products/PC%20GM%20HDST_BIG.jpg
Just found the pics not name i think it should be enough
*www.rptechindia.com/rashib2c/ProductdisplayRP00.asp?Productid=PC%2DGM%2DHOST&Brand=Logitech
*www.rptechindia.com/rashib2c/ProductdisplayRP00.asp?Productid=PC%2DGM%2DHDST&Brand=Logitech


----------



## kuki_295 (Dec 26, 2007)

I guess link is not working here's new one i need the price of first 2
*www.logitech.com/index.cfm/gaming/pc_gaming/speakers_headsets/&cl=us,en


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 27, 2007)

^ prices are not new they are old and too much!!!


----------



## DarkX (Dec 27, 2007)

Abit IP35 E - Rs.5715

fair price?


----------



## varunprabhakar (Dec 27, 2007)

can some quote the price of external casing for 5.25" sata hdd? and which brand to go for?


----------



## krinish (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi everybody.

Wish you all a very prosperous New year.

This is my first post here.

I Have purchased AMD 64 X2 5000+ for 4500, SP Road Bangalore.

Gigabyte GA-MA69VM-S2 ATI Radeon. 690 V chipset for 3500.

Corsair 667 MHZ 1*2 GB PC 5300 at 3400.

I just wanted to know if this is a Fair Deal, and would i have got better config at this price?

I think i can still exchnage it.  So please advise me on this.


----------



## axxo (Dec 29, 2007)

which is better p35 chipset or nvidia 650i ultra?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 29, 2007)

i s'pose 650i ultra


----------



## napster007 (Dec 29, 2007)

definately 650i ultra , though it falls in some categories


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 29, 2007)

krinish said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> Wish you all a very prosperous New year.
> 
> ...



First of all welcome to the forum!
Secondly, Congratulation on ur purchase!
Ok now everything is fine with ur system but if u can change then change the RAM and get a 800 MHz PC6400 instead of 667 MHz PC5300, if u are gaming geek.
And if cash is not a problem then buy a 5200+, it has 2MB L2 Chache.
The motherboard u purchased is a good one!


----------



## krinish (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Keith,

Im not soo much in gaming, so i guess 667 mhz memory will do good???
But if u ask me the truth, i hurried up a bit and bought the configuration i quoted.

I thought 5000+ is maximum, Actually i didnt know there existed 6000+. So I bought 5000+ with a meagre 512 L2 cache.
Besides i was infact looking for 800 mhz memory, but the dealer didnt have it, and i settled for 667 mhz. But later when i reached home, i knew i messed it all up. So I gave myself a kick.


Also i feel, ive been hard done by the dealer in the RAM segment.

I paid 3400 rs for Corsair 667 MHZ 1*2 GB PC 5300. Its the Value Select RAM. I think its cheaper to that.


----------



## juggler (Dec 29, 2007)

napster007 said:


> definately 650i ultra , though it falls in some categories



P35 is the better chipset and since the prices are coming down they are VFM also


----------



## Demonkiller (Dec 29, 2007)

anuvb101 said:


> NEW COMPUTER PRICE UPDATED 25 DEC
> 
> 
> www.newcomputer.co.nr
> ...


#%^&^ You.


----------



## axxo (Dec 29, 2007)

p35 costs 1k more than 650i ultra chipset mobo what that refers?  p35 better?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 29, 2007)

axxo said:


> p35 costs 1k more than 650i ultra chipset mobo what that refers?  p35 better?



P35 supports the latest wolfdale aka Penryn 45nm processors where as 650i don't! So even if u pay more for the board its worth it!



krinish said:


> Thanks Keith,
> 
> Im not soo much in gaming, so i guess 667 mhz memory will do good???
> But if u ask me the truth, i hurried up a bit and bought the configuration i quoted.
> ...



Dude the RAM is overpriced but the 5000+ is 1MB l2Cache not 512KB. And the 5200+ is 450/- higher than 5000+! Adding 1Mb l@ Cache will give more performance!

For the price of 6000+, i 'de rather go for INTEL setup & E6750 'de be my choice in that case.

But still u have a good config. if u are not in overclockers league!
Remember team green is real green!


----------



## entrana (Dec 31, 2007)

i wud stilll suggest 650i. i find it excellent..


----------



## parimal (Dec 31, 2007)

Can anybody tell me prices of this combos in Mumbai:

1. Athlon 64 X2 4400+ and Asus M2N-E (nVidia nForce 570 Ultra)
2. C2D and Asus P5N-E SLI (nVidia nForce 650i)
3. C2D and Asus P5K-E (Intel P35)


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 31, 2007)

Cost of : Canon Powershot A720 IS 
             Sony play station Portable 
             Apple Ipod Nano 8 GB 
             Apple Ipod Nano 4 GB 
I want street prices available with bill


----------



## vps85 (Jan 4, 2008)

*(Processor + Mobo + RAm + Cabinet) < 20K*

Hi,

I have my old PC (P3). Recently mobo failed. Im planning for a new system.

I'm looking for Intel platform preferably quad core.

Budget : 20k

Processor : Intel Quad core ( which shud i select) or shud i go for dual core?
Mobo: Latest chipset please. with onboard graphics (support for latest ram)
Ram : DDR3 or DDR2? i need atleast 3GB of ram
Cabinet : ??
HDD: Atleast 160GB 

I have a 17" monitor, DVDrom etc.

I use my system for programming using VS.net 05, dreamweaver etc.. Lot of multitasking i do.

Occasionaly gaming .. HL2 Doom3 @ 1024*768 with less eyecandy

Please suggest me a good combination. No AMD platform , No Gfx card


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 5, 2008)

^^^ Dude 3 GB DDR3 will cost a fortune!
The best way is to get a dual core but u said that u gonna be into lot of multi tasking apps, so go for Q6600 Go stepping, Intel DG33FB@5K,2X1 GB@1200/-.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2008)

:O DDR3....as of now, DDR2 is enough


----------



## ashok jain (Jan 5, 2008)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Cost of : Canon Powershot A720 IS
> Sony play station Portable
> Apple Ipod Nano 8 GB
> Apple Ipod Nano 4 GB
> I want street prices available with bill



dear sir,

canon is cost - 9500
sony psp cost - 8500
ipod nano 8 gb - 8000
ipod nano  gb - 6250

regards


----------



## ITTechPerson (Jan 5, 2008)

ashok jain said:


> dear sir,
> 
> canon is cost - 9500
> sony psp cost - 8500
> ...


 
Hey where r u from? Canon A720 IS at 9500 ?????
Please give me a online shop - I want to buy right now


----------



## ancientrites (Jan 6, 2008)

ok guys here the price of intel quad core extreme QX6700 will cost 16000+tax and intel quad core q6600 go stepping will cost 9200+tax.i have already ordered quad core extreme and later i will post a picture of my new system.


----------



## axxo (Jan 6, 2008)

any mobo for Q6600 for < 4K ?


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 6, 2008)

well can nybody tell me d latest rates of ddr2 2GB 667 MHz and 800 MHz RAM Modules??

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jan 7, 2008)

*www.theitawares.com


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 7, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> ok guys here the price of intel quad core extreme QX6700 will cost 16000+tax and intel quad core q6600 go stepping will cost 9200+tax.i have already ordered quad core extreme and later i will post a picture of my new system.



Holy S***! Is this the price for a new one?


----------



## juggler (Jan 7, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> ok guys here the price of intel quad core extreme QX6700 will cost 16000+tax and intel quad core q6600 go stepping will cost 9200+tax.i have already ordered quad core extreme and later i will post a picture of my new system.



where??
when ??
Why??


----------



## kantiman (Jan 7, 2008)

I am from North karnataka and I want to build a gaming Rig. my local dealer gave me these prices please see if the are reasonable.

C2D 6750 ---------------------------------- 8000
Asus P5NE SLI ----------------------------- 6700
2x1 GB Transcend 800 DDR2 Ram ------ 2200
250 GB Hitachi HD -------------------------2700
XFX 8800GT 512 MB Extreme Edition---- 15250
Zeb. Peace Cabinet ----------------------- 2200
Cooler Master true Power 600W --------- 3450
Sony DVD-RW -----------------------------1200
Logitech Keyboard/mouse ---------------- 1000

Also suggest me UPS to power this PC, minimum backup sufficient. 
Thanks.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 7, 2008)

prices seem more or less correct


----------



## mastermunj (Jan 8, 2008)

If not xfx 650i, which other mobo should be taken into account!! WHY?

Same for xfx 8600 GT??

Please give difference in terms of features and price to help in proper decisions!!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 8, 2008)

They are fine!


----------



## ancientrites (Jan 8, 2008)

juggler said:


> where??
> when ??
> Why??



for one moment i couldnt believe the price would fall.anyways after recieving  i will take  their pics and show all of u.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Falling price is good but this is something INSANE!!!
6K more and u can get an EXTREME Quad Core processor!
This is something better than Penryn!


----------



## juggler (Jan 8, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> for one moment i couldnt believe the price would fall.anyways after recieving  i will take  their pics and show all of u.



please do so 
we r all are waiting for it


----------



## fallin_a (Jan 8, 2008)

sum1 plz tel the price of apc 500, 650, 800 va ups


----------



## ashok jain (Jan 9, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> Hey where r u from? Canon A720 IS at 9500 ?????
> Please give me a online shop - I want to buy right now



please visit ebay or indiatimes.

thank you


----------



## ancientrites (Jan 9, 2008)

juggler said:


> please do so
> we r all are waiting for it



i am really sorry,i was misinformed by my dealer intel qx6600 cost is 25500+tax and intel q6600 go stepping remains 9600+tax.
anyways i ordered q6600.u guys will have to wait a bit further more.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Awww... thats too bad, but dude!
Don't buy Q6600, Intel has already launched the penryn processors and they will be available from.......last week of January!


----------



## ace (Jan 12, 2008)

hi  
i had gone to lamington rd yesterday....
this is the quotation tht i hav recieved
(least prices frm 5 shops)

Q6600--11200
E6750--8000
abit ip35-e--6000(only 1 shop had it)
transcend 1GB 800mhz---900
seagate 320gb sata2---3400
liteon dvdrw 20X ---- 1300
XFX 8600gt 256mb --- 5000
altec lancing BXR 1121 2.1 spkr---- 1150
microsoft Kb/mouse combo----700
viewsonic VX922---11000
zeb peace (w/o psu)-----1250
vip 450W psu----1800

are the prices proper....  they said tht they will giv proper bill....
also plz suggest another p35 board in 6K as abit is currently out of stock...
also plz suggest a gamepad for 1K.....
plz help...
thnx


----------



## juggler (Jan 12, 2008)

ace said:


> hi
> i had gone to lamington rd yesterday....
> this is the quotation tht i hav recieved
> (least prices frm 5 shops)
> ...



the prices are more or less ok
but if u can wait till jan end u may be able to get new pernyn cpu at the same price


----------



## mastermunj (Jan 12, 2008)

^^ penryn series for quad core may take a lil longer and come in feb as well and it may not be in same price.... 

but however, it will obviously be good to wait if one can...


----------



## ace (Jan 12, 2008)

hi  
 plz suggest another p35 board in 6K as abit is currently out of stock...
also plz suggest a gamepad for 1K.....
plz help...
thnx


----------



## juggler (Jan 12, 2008)

mastermunj said:


> ^^ penryn series for quad core may take a lil longer and come in feb as well and it may not be in same price....
> 
> but however, it will obviously be good to wait if one can...



Well as per xbits labs the will be at the same price levels
*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/intel-wolfdale.html


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 13, 2008)

penryn only 5% boost hmm


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 13, 2008)

guys...

can u plz get me d latest prices of 2 gb 800 mhz DDR2 and 2 gb ddr3 ram chips?

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/106.gif


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 13, 2008)

hi all,
i will be buying a new comp in april or march end.my budget is 50k(incl monitor etc).wanted to kno the best system available for my budget.PS:i live in banaglore.thanks


----------



## lavan_joy (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm searching for "SIMMTRONICS 1 GB DDR2 -800 Mhz" ram in Chennai. 
Where can I get that?



raviramgopal said:


> hi all,
> i will be buying a new comp in april or march end.my budget is 50k(incl monitor etc).wanted to kno the best system available for my budget.PS:i live in banaglore.thanks



Within 3 months there will be a lot of changes in models of motherboards & processors. So you have to wait for 2 more months and ask here again.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 13, 2008)

raviramgopal said:


> hi all,
> i will be buying a new comp in april or march end.my budget is 50k(incl monitor etc).wanted to kno the best system available for my budget.PS:i live in banaglore.thanks


If you are buying in march then i think you can get a quad core procy for less than 10k... 
But nothing is for sure in the tech world.. So i think you better wait until Feb... Maybe you can get a 45nm procy by that time in India....


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 13, 2008)

anyone has an idea abt the price of 4 gb mirco sd card ?  also does 8gb one available in india ?


----------



## 2kewl (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ 4GB microSD should be around 1600, I guess.
2Gb Sandisk/Kingston is around 800.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 13, 2008)

2kewl said:


> ^^ 4GB microSD should be around 1600, I guess.
> 2Gb Sandisk/Kingston is around 800.



thanks.. any idea abt 8 gb one ..


----------



## monkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Arun the Gr8 said:


> guys...
> 
> can u plz get me d latest prices of 2 gb 800 mhz DDR2 and 2 gb ddr3 ram chips?
> 
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/106.gif



Check here: *www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?CatId=1
and here: *theitwares.com/ram/ram.htm


----------



## 2kewl (Jan 13, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> thanks.. any idea abt 8 gb one ..



Dunno..Haven't found it anywhere


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey guys.. Can you please tell me the price of Intel C2D e6300 and DG965RY????


----------



## nvidia (Jan 15, 2008)

The e6300 is not available anymore AFAIK.
The E6550 costs 7k.
The DG965RYCK costs 4.7k.
Why do you want to purchase this 965 motherboard? Why not a P35 based motherboard?


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 15, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> The e6300 is not available anymore AFAIK.
> The E6550 costs 7k.
> The DG965RYCK costs 4.7k.
> Why do you want to purchase this 965 motherboard? Why not a P35 based motherboard?


Not available !! ??? 
Well.. Whats the price of P35?? DG965RY is under my budget  Can you tell me the difference between p35 & DG965RY??


----------



## nvidia (Jan 15, 2008)

The P35 chipset is new and i think it supports Penryn and 1333Mhz FSB
MSI P35 Neo-F costs 5800.


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 15, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> The P35 chipset is new and i think it supports Penryn and 1333Mhz FSB
> MSI P35 Neo-F costs 5800.



Does it have onboard gfx??


----------



## nvidia (Jan 15, 2008)

I dont think so...
*www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=P35_Neo-F&class=mb
Check the specs there...


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 15, 2008)

ohh.. no onboard gfx .. i guess..


----------



## nvidia (Jan 15, 2008)

^^Check out Digit November issue... There is details on all P35 chipsets available.. If you want a budget PC then why dont you go for AMD?


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 15, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^Check out Digit November issue... There is details on all P35 chipsets available.. If you want a budget PC then why dont you go for AMD?



Yah ! i have got that in my mind.. but still.. intel keeps me pulling..  hey wil this config helps to play gamez which got releasd last year??
E2140
ASUS P5B-VM mobo??

how abot AMD x2 5200??


----------



## nvidia (Jan 15, 2008)

Gaming will never be good on onboard graphics. I think its better you get a graphics card....
5200+ is a good CPU, but its intel counterparts perform really well....


----------



## slyfox (Jan 16, 2008)

i upgraded frm 946g series chipset mobo to a 965p  chipset mobo. but i found that it has no integrated graphics. now i want to buy a graphics card but my budget is <5k. can ne1 suggest the best gcard in this range.
btw is it really safe 2 buy a 2nd hand gcard


----------



## spikygv (Jan 16, 2008)

u can get 8600GT for 5.2k for first hand . .. . 2nd hand .. i depends on the person u buy from


----------



## slyfox (Jan 16, 2008)

can ne1 quote the price of 6600gt and 7600 gt.
is 8600gt better than both??


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

^^Yes. 8600GT is better compared to both of them and it has DX10 support. If you dont want to pay more then wait for a few days and the 9series cards will be released and these prices will go down


----------



## slyfox (Jan 16, 2008)

can ne1 tell me when that will be launched.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

^^It will be released by February AFAIK.


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 16, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Gaming will never be good on onboard graphics. I think its better you get a graphics card....
> 5200+ is a good CPU, but its intel counterparts perform really well....



Yea... i know Gaming wont be good on onboard graphics .. but still.. i can play them in low/mid settings until i get 1 graphic card later.. 
Is this combo good enough?? Intel E2140 &  ASUS P5B-VM mobo??


----------



## °K£l†huzaD° (Jan 16, 2008)

If you are not into 'Dedicated Graphics card Gaming' better buy a G35 board that has the latest X3500 integrated graphics or even a G33(if you want it to be done real cheap) that's got X3100 integrated graphics. But seriously saying - if you are into gaming for at least *1-2hrs per day*, save 5k. Your eyes will appreciate it


----------



## kayos (Jan 16, 2008)

IllegalUser said:


> Yea... i know Gaming wont be good on onboard graphics .. but still.. i can play them in low/mid settings until i get 1 graphic card later..
> Is this combo good enough?? Intel E2140 & ASUS P5B-VM mobo??


 
if u are really sure u are not gonna go for card... then get dg33 or dg35 .. 
i am using dg33.. its onboard graphics are quite good.. u will be able to play most of the games at mediocre setting ...
havent used it much as i got myself a card.. but i wud say even if u are going to get a card getting a mobo with onboard graphics is good investment as u can switch to it when ur card goes for repair..

dg33 is good but dg35 will be better obviously ...


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 16, 2008)

kayos said:


> if u are really sure u are not gonna go for card... then get dg33 or dg35 ..
> i am using dg33.. its onboard graphics are quite good.. u will be able to play most of the games at mediocre setting ...
> havent used it much as i got myself a card.. but i wud say even if u are going to get a card getting a mobo with onboard graphics is good investment as u can switch to it when ur card goes for repair..
> 
> dg33 is good but dg35 will be better obviously ...



Hey kayos, which dg33 ??*
Intel** DG33FB

**Intel** DG33BU

**Intel* *DG33TL

and what wil be the prices? by the way i coudn't find out DG35 in the website.. what will be the cost of DG 35?
*


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

Visit This place for prices. You will not be able to enjoy some of the latest games such as Crysis if you go for onboard graphics...


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 16, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Visit This place for prices. You will not be able to enjoy some of the latest games such as Crysis if you go for onboard graphics...



I know.. but maybe later.. i can enjoy !!  because.. i'l get a card later.. but for the time moment.. i need an onboard gfx motherboard..

Hey .. I can't stil find G35 x3500 motherboard


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

Whats your budget man?


----------



## kayos (Jan 16, 2008)

IllegalUser said:


> Hey kayos, which dg33 ??
> *Intel** DG33FB*
> 
> *Intel** DG33BU*
> ...


 
Where do u live Illegal?? as when i bought my dg33 three weeks abck, there was only dg33fbc available at nehru place...
maybe you can get it from sites like theitwares.com or computerwarehousepricelist.com...
fbc has pretty good onboard graphics... performance is good too..

i hope u are aware that u wont be able to OC and SLI with intel mobos..





IllegalUser said:


> I know.. but maybe later.. i can enjoy !!  because.. i'l get a card later.. but for the time moment.. i need an onboard gfx motherboard..
> 
> Hey .. I can't stil find G35 x3500 motherboard


 
u can look for features of 35 on intel site and get the price from the sites listed above..


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

kayos said:


> computerwarehousepricelist.com...


Thanks for this link


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 16, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Whats your budget man?


need a mobo with a good onboard gfx for around 7k budget !!
i cudn't find the price of g35 in the any of those websites..


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

Of you can increase your budget to 10k then you can get a decent motherboard for 4-5k and 8600GT for 5.5k....


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 16, 2008)

kayos said:


> Where do u live Illegal?? as when i bought my dg33 three weeks abck, there was only dg33fbc available at nehru place...
> maybe you can get it from sites like theitwares.com or computerwarehousepricelist.com...
> fbc has pretty good onboard graphics... performance is good too..
> 
> ...



Hey kayos.. im from KERALA.. by the way what was the price when u bought yur G33Fb?? I coudn't stil find the price of G35.. 



nvidia8800 said:


> Of you can increase your budget to 10k then you can get a decent motherboard for 4-5k and 8600GT for 5.5k....



not now yaar.. i told yu na.. i need a good mother board for around 5-6k..im getting AMD ATHLON 64 X2 5200+ AM2 Dual Core Processor or Intel Core 2 Duo 2.20 Ghz E4500 Processor


----------



## mastermunj (Jan 16, 2008)

may sound silly, but what exactly is this SLI by the way?


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

^^
SLI = Scalable Link Interface
SLI lets you to connect two Graphics cards and use them simultaneously
SLI is from nvidia, ATI calls it Crossfire.
Please dont ask me what ATI and nvidia are.....


----------



## mastermunj (Jan 16, 2008)

hey, thanks! that adds to another level of specification in my PC config!! hehe


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

^^Youre welcome


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 16, 2008)

hey nvidia.. thnx ! even i dunno the exact meaning.. !!


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

^^Even youre welcome
So what did you decide? Did you come to know the price of the motherboard?


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 16, 2008)

wot r the costs of 400/500 gb sata hdds. and which brand and model shud i go in for?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 16, 2008)

seagate 500GB costs 5300 RS.


----------



## kayos (Jan 17, 2008)

IllegalUser said:


> need a mobo with a good onboard gfx for around 7k budget !!
> i cudn't find the price of g35 in the any of those websites..


 
arre its on both of these sites....
anyways here is teh direct link..

*www.theitwares.com/motherboards/motherboards.htm


prices may differ a bit.. i got dg33fb for 4750 from nehru place.....
now u can choose ur mobo accordingly ...


----------



## Vineeth7 (Jan 17, 2008)

varunprabhakar said:


> wot r the costs of 400/500 gb sata hdds. and which brand and model shud i go in for?


 
Go for Western digital, or Hitachi, or Seagate. Look into their Buffer sizes. you usually get 16MB ones with 500GB. but look whether they have products 32MB also.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 17, 2008)

varunprabhakar said:


> wot r the costs of 400/500 gb sata hdds. and which brand and model shud i go in for?


Go for Seagate. They are the best. If you dont want to go for Seagate then WD is the next best IMO.
See if perpendicular recording drives are available, if it is available then go for it


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi guys,  looking for 2gb or 4gb memory stick duo pro for my psp slim ..

any ideas abt the price of 2gb or 4gb sandisk ones ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 21, 2008)

IllegalUser said:


> hey nvidia.. thnx ! even i dunno the exact meaning.. !!




but ATI is better don't  buy any nvidia card u needed to use same series (like if u bought 7600GT and want to connect with card with SLI so u needed buy another 7600GT but in case of ATI if ur having X1650 or X1900 & 3670(abt to be launched) with 3870 u can use any series(of the same generation) connected with crossfire so ati much better than nvdia now these day ATI doing gr8).


----------



## entrana (Jan 21, 2008)

you are saying that crossfire is better than sli but not the graphics card. nvidia still rulez


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 21, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> Hi guys,  looking for 2gb or 4gb memory stick duo pro for my psp slim ..
> 
> any ideas abt the price of 2gb or 4gb sandisk ones ?



ok .. getting sandisk for 2.6k .. and fake ones for 1.9k for 4gb ones .. the fake one worked in psp .. now are these decent prices?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 21, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> but ATI is better don't  buy any nvidia card u needed to use same series (like if u bought 7600GT and want to connect with card with SLI so u needed buy another 7600GT but in case of ATI if ur having X1650 or X1900 or X3870 u can use any series connected with crossfire so ati much better than nvdia now these day ATI doing gr8)




In Crossfire u can connect 2 ATi cards......its true , but will degrade d performance  of  a high-end card to d performance of d low-end card to which it is paired (i.e. if X1900+X1650 in crossfire : X1900 will only work as a X1650).

But Crossfire has more efficiency than SLI when 2 identical cards r paired i.e abt more than 50% increase in performance........for SLI its only abt 30% at d maximum.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## itisravishankar (Jan 21, 2008)

I hv rs. 35000/- to expend on graphics card.
Which wud be better??? 8800 ultra, 8800gtx, or 2 8800gt in SLI mode......
Also suggest a good brand...

I also want to know if there are mobos available in india which support 3 or 4 graphics card.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 21, 2008)

^^8800GTX Ultra will be the best single card you can buy in your budget.
Go for XFX, its the best.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 21, 2008)

itisravishankar said:


> I hv rs. 35000/- to expend on graphics card.
> Which wud be better??? 8800 ultra, 8800gtx, or 2 8800gt in SLI mode......
> Also suggest a good brand...
> 
> I also want to know if there are mobos available in india which support 3 or 4 graphics card.



If you can go for 8800GT SLI as it'll save you some money and will peroform better than a GTX.Go for Asus,MSI or XFX.


----------



## entrana (Jan 21, 2008)

also with that cash buy 8800gt+ plus a good sli mobo u can find


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 22, 2008)

2x 8800GT 512 @ SLI is surelly much powerful than 8800GTX/Ultra nd cards like 8800GTX aquatank from Asus are just waste of money considering 8800GT SLI in lesser price.
And in SLI, 2x8800GT ll not have much memory bandwidth bottneck. 8800GT 512's main drawback was 256bit memory compared to 38bit 768MB GTX. And ill ll be visible at high resolutions above 1600*1200.


----------



## utsav (Jan 22, 2008)

u r right


----------



## itisravishankar (Jan 22, 2008)

Thnx........

tell me this..... does any mobo available in india support 3 or more graphics card????????????????


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 22, 2008)

U can go quad GPU way with 2x HD 3870 X2 in crossfire. But i dun know which mobo, but these out some nd ive read it somewhere.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 22, 2008)

itisravishankar said:


> Thnx........
> 
> tell me this..... does any mobo available in india support 3 or more graphics card????????????????



For 3 GFX and SLI there are two solutions.
Nvidia 780i/a chipset based mobo or nvidia 680i/a based mobo.Both support triple graphics cards with tri SLI support.
XFX 680i and 780i will be easily available from Rashi.The drawback of tri SLI on 680i is that one of its PCI express slots is x8 and not x16.But the performance difference is negligible.


----------



## BULLZI (Jan 23, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> For 3 GFX and SLI there are two solutions.
> Nvidia 780i/a chipset based mobo or nvidia 680i/a based mobo.Both support triple graphics cards with tri SLI support.
> XFX 680i and 780i will be easily available from Rashi.The drawback of tri SLI on 680i is that one of its PCI express slots is x8 and not x16.But the performance difference is negligible.


 
Is the 780I SLI mobo already available via Rashi?

Got a quote from yantraonline for the following things :

EVGA 780I SLI + 2 EVGA 8800GTS 512 MB  ~ 75K

Its hell lot expensive.

I asked also for the XFX counterparts but they are yet to response about that.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 23, 2008)

BULLZI said:


> Is the 780I SLI mobo already available via Rashi?



Should be by now.Each rashi branch is regularly updated with a list of products they sell.I will ask them the next time i visit them to get my new G-card.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

Any board that supports Spider Platform, 4-way crossfire, phenom, ddr3, ddr2, opteron, athlonx2, sempron and without onboard video and a good onboard audio? Please tell the model and price, for SP Road, Bangalore.


----------



## mad_hatter_11 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Wanna put sm life in my lappy*

Hi guyzz...........I recently bought a sony vaio lappy n was thinking of adding a 256 MB graphics card(i got ati radeon x2300 with my lappy).....what would be my best option with a budget of 5-6k.......

ps:-I dont wannna consider the grey market


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Any board that supports Spider Platform, 4-way crossfire, phenom, ddr3, ddr2, opteron, athlonx2, sempron and without onboard video and a good onboard audio? Please tell the model and price, for SP Road, Bangalore.



MSI X48 platinum.
I hope it wouldn't be hard to find.You should call tirupati Bangalore they might help you get one.
Here's the product page.
X48 Platinum


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys, whats the price of QuadCore Q6600 n Q6700?? What about Extreme??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

IllegalUser said:


> Hey guys, whats the price of QuadCore Q6600 n Q6700?? What about Extreme??


dude, its Core2Quad 6600/6700. I think 6600 retails around the 10K mark, ranging between 8.5k(in most foolish seller cases) and 12k(the extreme). 10.5K is the more common price.



Harvik780 said:


> MSI X48 platinum.
> I hope it wouldn't be hard to find.You should call tirupati Bangalore they might help you get one.
> Here's the product page.
> X48 Platinum


FYKI: I said Spider, as in AMD Spider. AMD Phenom. AMD Optron. Not Intel Motherboard.


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> dude, its Core2Quad 6600/6700. I think 6600 retails around the 10K mark, ranging between 8.5k(in most foolish seller cases) and 12k(the extreme). 10.5K is the more common price.



oh ok..thanx.. btw are you sure extreme is 12k? & core 2 quad 6600 is 8.5??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

IllegalUser said:


> oh ok..thanx.. btw are you sure extreme is 12k? & core 2 quad 6600 is 8.5??


dude, I told about the cost of only C2Q 6600. Its different price bands(meaning the levels you can expect from shopkeepers). The Extreme Processor costs 16.5-20K and you needn't concider it when the 6600 is there. A better advice is to wait for intel's new Core. core2 is old now.


----------



## anuvb101 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Toshiba Showcase X205-SLI3 and X205-SLI1 Gaming Notebooks*

*Toshiba X205-SLI3 notebook are:*
 Genuine Windows Vista Ultimate (32-bit version)  
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T7500 (2.2GHz, 4MB L2, 800MHz FSB)  
2048MB PC2-5300 DDR2 SDRAM memory  
320GB (5400 RPM) using two Serial-ATA hard disk drives(Primary: 160GB +  Secondary: 160GB)  
HD DVD-ROM/DVD SuperMulti (+/-R double layer) drive supporting 12 formats  
discrete graphics memory  
4 built-in Harman Kardon stereo speakers with subwoofer  
Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN (802.11a/g/n)7  
Embedded Webcam and microphone  
Fingerprint reader


*The Toshiba X205-SLI1 notebook includes:*



Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium (32-bit version)  
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T7250 (2.0GHz, 4MB L2, 800MHz FSB)  
2048MB PC2-5300 DDR2 SDRAM memory  
240GB (5400 RPM) using two Serial-ATA hard disk drives  
HD DVD-ROM/DVD SuperMulti (+/-R double layer) drive supporting 12 formats  
discrete graphics memory  
4 built-in Harman Kardon stereo speakers with subwoofer  
Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN (802.11a/g/n)  
Bluetooth version 2.0 plus Enhanced Data Rate  
Embedded Webcam and microphone  
Fingerprint reader


  Toshiba X205-SLI3 and X205-SLI1 notebooks are available at  $2,500 (approx. Rs. 1,00,000) and $2,000 (approx. Rs.  80,000) respectively.


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> dude, I told about the cost of only C2Q 6600. Its different price bands(meaning the levels you can expect from shopkeepers). The Extreme Processor costs 16.5-20K and you needn't concider it when the 6600 is there. A better advice is to wait for intel's new Core. core2 is old now.



oh oki.. nyways thnx ! i guess i better wait..


----------



## entrana (Jan 23, 2008)

IllegalUser said:


> oh ok..thanx.. btw are you sure extreme is 12k? & core 2 quad 6600 is 8.5??


core 2 quad is around 10k and extreme is way over. just try a penryn


----------



## itisravishankar (Jan 23, 2008)

Excuse me...... but i think penryn processors are for laptops....for desktop it's yorkfield processor.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 23, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/68.gifnope, penryn is the codename(used for development purpose)........Yorkfield is Core architecture name, dat is developed as d 1st step towards penryn processors.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/30.gif


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> FYKI: I said Spider, as in AMD Spider. AMD Phenom. AMD Optron. Not Intel Motherboard.


MSI K9A2 Platinum V2
MSI K9A2 Platinum 
790FX based motherboards should be based on spider platform.
Sorry!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 23, 2008)

^^all 7xx chipsets from AMD is based on Spider..........*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/67.gif


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 24, 2008)

entrana said:


> you are saying that crossfire is better than sli but not the graphics card. nvidia still rulez


FOR eg. IF YOU USE TWO 3850 (CROSSFIRE POSSIBLE ON ALMOST EVERY MID N HIGH RANGE INTEL BOARD) IT WILL COST YOU AROUND 360 USD FOR 256MB(*2) PAIR OR 400$ FOR 512MB(*2) PAIR. NOW TELL  ME IS THEIR A 400$ (ACTUAL MARKET PRICE, NOT THE NVIDIA QUOTED PRICE) NVIDIA CARD(OR A SLI CONFIGURATION) WHICH CAN BEAT THIS HIGH END COMBINATION.
WHAT IAM TRYING TO SAY IS THAT THE LOW PRICE OF ATI'S CARD COUPLED WITH VERY WIDE AVAILABILITY OF CROSSFIRE CABABLE BOARDS(BOTH OFFICIAL AND UNOFFICIAL SUPPORT) MAKES THE ATI OPTION BOTH, GREAT VALUE FOR MONEY AND HIGH PERFORMANCE.


----------



## Sinja (Jan 24, 2008)

one doubt guys why is a DDR1 ram costlier than ddr2 ram


----------



## utsav (Jan 24, 2008)

Because production is low and demand is more for ddr1 ram


----------



## arnold991 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Showcase X205-SLI3 and X205-SLI1 Gaming Notebooks*

tell me the model no of the discrete SLI graphic card in both the laptops.


----------



## itisravishankar (Jan 25, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a good headphone in the range 1.5k-2.5k? Can i get a 5.1 headphone in this range????


----------



## Pathik (Jan 25, 2008)

5.1 headfone?? Vo kya hota hai??


----------



## juggler (Jan 25, 2008)

Pathik said:


> 5.1 headfone?? Vo kya hota hai??



5.1 heaphones bahut hi interesting honge 
probably would need 6 ears for its proper use


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 25, 2008)

itisravishankar said:


> Can anyone suggest a good headphone in the range 1.5k-2.5k? Can i get a 5.1 headphone in this range????



5.1 headphones are available from zebronics.You can look here
www.zebronics.net


----------



## juggler (Jan 25, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> 5.1 headphones are available from zebronics.You can look here
> www.zebronics.net



can u post the exact link


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry but they haven't listed it on their site.These types of head phones are USB only with a built in sound card and require driver install.
I came to know about 5.1 surround headphones from one of the issues from digit.


----------



## juggler (Jan 25, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Sorry but they haven't listed it on their site.These types of head phones are USB only with a built in sound card and require driver install.
> I came to know about 5.1 surround headphones from one of the issues from digit.



These must be be very costly then


----------



## janitha (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes. though I have not used or even seen it, have seen advts of 5.1 headphones for long. They are relatively costly.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 25, 2008)

*what will be the cost of a vip 400w or 500w smps.*


----------



## itisravishankar (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok.... leave 5.1. Any good stereo headfone in 1.5k-2.5k.......sound quality and comfort r main priority......


----------



## entrana (Jan 26, 2008)

if u have that kinda budget i suggest u look up logitech ones. i use logitech usb premium headset 350 and it rocks. the sound quality is superb. it even has noise cancelling microphones. if u just want audio try the philips ones


----------



## itisravishankar (Jan 26, 2008)

Can u tell a specific model of philips??? Where can i find it in kolkata????


----------



## mAYHEM (Jan 26, 2008)

itisravishankar said:


> Can u tell a specific model of philips??? Where can i find it in kolkata????


*PHILIPS SHP2700,around 1.1K
*


----------



## itisravishankar (Jan 26, 2008)

any better model?


----------



## entrana (Jan 26, 2008)

id still say logitech is way over philips buddy, bud its hard to find philips at kolkata. logitech could be easily found in chandni chowk. philips u can try to find in philips showrooms or city center. philips has a good noice cancelling headphone w/o mic u can try that or go for my logitech. it simply rocks!!!(my headset takes usb port not audio ports)


----------



## quan chi (Jan 26, 2008)

*what will be the cost of a vip 400w or 500w smps.*


----------



## entrana (Jan 26, 2008)

should be near 1k


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 27, 2008)

Can nyone give the price of Microsoft basic Optical mice V2? 
Its not yet available here locally?
I cant find it in stores here in Kerala


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 27, 2008)

*www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/images/products/bom/mk_otherviews_bom_blk_01.jpg*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/103.gif


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 27, 2008)

Thats from this thread 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72954
but its not locally on stores. Where to get it?


----------



## entrana (Jan 27, 2008)

try buying it online


----------



## nvidia (Jan 27, 2008)

quan chi said:


> *what will be the cost of a vip 400w or 500w smps.*


Whats your budget?
You can get cheap VIP smps with cabs...
If you have a high budget then get a Cooler Master PSU. It should cost around 3.5k for a 500W PSU.


----------



## entrana (Jan 27, 2008)

its 3.5k for a 600w coolermaster


----------



## quan chi (Jan 28, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Whats your budget?
> You can get cheap VIP smps with cabs...
> If you have a high budget then get a Cooler Master PSU. It should cost around 3.5k for a 500W PSU.



500-700 i want a 450w vip smps.

it should support 8600gt cards.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 29, 2008)

*hello somebody reply please.*


----------



## gopz (Jan 29, 2008)

itisravishankar said:


> Ok.... leave 5.1. Any good stereo headfone in 1.5k-2.5k.......sound quality and comfort r main priority......



Try Sennheiser headphones


----------



## vps85 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Choose me the best from these 4*

Hi folks,

I have shortlisted these 4 mobos for my upgradation of my PC. Please help me in choosing the best one. my max budget for mobo is 7K and max budget for Graphics card is 5k

With SLI:

ABit Fatal1ty FP-IN9 SLI + XFX Geforce 8600 GT
ASUS P5N E SLI  + XFX Geforce 8600GT

Without SLI:
ABiT IP35-E  + XFX Geforce 8600 GT
Intel DG33TL (onboard gfx) + XFX Geforce 8600 GT


Processor : max budget 6k. Tell me a good one for the above.


----------



## entrana (Jan 29, 2008)

Take Asus


----------



## itisravishankar (Jan 29, 2008)

gopz said:


> Try Sennheiser headphones


Can i get a Sennheiser headphone in this range???? if yes, could you tell me the model???


----------



## nvidia (Jan 29, 2008)

quan chi said:


> 500-700 i want a 450w vip smps.
> 
> it should support 8600gt cards.


500-700?
Is that your budget?
For that price you can get only local PSUs.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 29, 2008)

*^ well i dont think so.you didnt seemed to notice what i have mentioned.i need 450w smps.

so what is the actual or approximate cost of 450w vip smps.anybody knows??

well i have got the smps with my cabinet so will i be able to upgrade it? *


----------



## entrana (Jan 29, 2008)

of course u will be able to upgrade ur psu from the cabinet. the vip 450 watts may cost around 1k but i suggest u take a better brand at least like zebronics.


----------



## itisravishankar (Jan 29, 2008)

hey anybody knows whether intel e8000 series processors have arrived in india??????????


----------



## entrana (Jan 30, 2008)

they havent


----------



## janitha (Jan 30, 2008)

itisravishankar said:


> hey anybody knows whether intel e8000 series processors have arrived in india??????????



Yes, may not be in the shops but 8400 is already for sale through some forums for about 9.5K


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 1, 2008)

janitha said:


> Yes, may not be in the shops but 8400 is already for sale through some forums for about 9.5K


 
Check out this link

*forums.erodov.com/forumdisplay.php?f=124


----------



## itisravishankar (Feb 1, 2008)

janitha said:


> Yes, may not be in the shops but 8400 is already for sale through some forums for about 9.5K



but i thought 8400 was released at the price of e6750..... then why is it so costly????


----------



## skghosh44 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi,
I wish to know about the following

1. Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-G33M-S2H 
2. Processor = Intel E6750 (Duel Core 2.66 GHz)

I am thinking about purchasing the above along with 2 GB RAM. I have got some idea from the DIGIT about the performance of the above. 

Now I wish to know whether the above processor will compitable with the  MOBO ? What type of RAM compitable with this MOBO.
What are the actual price of the three individually ?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

C2D e6750 will cost around 8k.
Your motherboard will support DDr2 RAM.
Not sure if it will support DDR3...


----------



## Sinnet (Feb 2, 2008)

doh
above mobo does ddr2 max 800
k
cool


----------



## Riteshonline (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey guies,
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif

I wanted to upgrade my PC
What is the prise for 
XFX 680i LTSLI Motherboard
Intel C2D E8200;E6750
Kingstan DDR2 677 Mhz 2GB*2;Kingstan SLI Ready Memory 800 Mhz 2 GB*2
ASUS En 8600 GTS 256 MB DDR3 with silent Cooling;XFX 8600 GTS 256 MB
DDR3
coolerMaster PSU


----------



## xbonez (Feb 2, 2008)

^^one question...when the rest of ur sys is so high end, why gng for 8600? go for 880gt...


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

Riteshonline said:


> Hey guies,
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif
> 
> I wanted to upgrade my PC
> ...


Get an 8800GT atleast. The rest of the system is good for demanding apps and gaming..


----------



## entrana (Feb 2, 2008)

Riteshonline said:


> Hey guies,
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif
> 
> I wanted to upgrade my PC
> ...


i would just advice u not to get the 680i mobo unless u require 3 way sli. just get a 650i and save the money for a 780i  or 750i. its useless to get a 680i now since it supports 3 way sli on pcie 1.1 while the 7 series supports it pcie 2.0


----------



## itisravishankar (Feb 3, 2008)

or u can go for a p35 mobo.


----------



## Riteshonline (Feb 3, 2008)

no i ust want to play game like COD2,COD4,COH,COH-OP,MOH And windows Vista. so why i go for *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19a.gif 8800??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18a.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18a.gif


----------



## entrana (Feb 4, 2008)

Riteshonline said:


> no i ust want to play game like COD2,COD4,COH,COH-OP,MOH And windows Vista. so why i go for *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19a.gif 8800??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18a.gif
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18a.gif


when nvidia created 8800 and 8600 they left a very big gap between them. 8600 is too low not even mid range so just get 8800


----------



## skghosh44 (Feb 4, 2008)

Somewhere in these thread I found that *www.theitwares.com/ supplies computer accessories online. Have anyone of this forum purchased any items from the said websites ? If anyone please share your experience. I think this is Mumbai based organisation, so the guys from Mumbai please say something about the seller.
thanks


----------



## utsav (Feb 4, 2008)

I hav seen positive reviews abt itwares but they sell costlier than normal


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 4, 2008)

skghosh44 said:


> Somewhere in these thread I found that *www.theitwares.com/ supplies computer accessories online. Have anyone of this forum purchased any items from the said websites ? If anyone please share your experience. I think this is Mumbai based organisation, so the guys from Mumbai please say something about the seller.
> thanks



I have bought products from Itwares and have had no problems and i intend to buy another 8800GT from them.
Be sure to ask them for the bill.
Rahul Verma the site admin for itwares is a member of digit forum.


----------



## skghosh44 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

Whats Rahul Varmas user name?


----------



## skghosh44 (Feb 4, 2008)

I also wish to know the user id of Mr Rahul Varma.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

^^Maybe its harvik himself who is Rahul Verma...  just kidding...


----------



## zeest (Feb 4, 2008)

Its cooldude1


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2008)

wat is prices of 2 GB RAM(1GB module)  kingston and transcend


----------



## nvidia (Feb 5, 2008)

Transcend @ 667Mhz 1GB stick - 1025
Kingston @ 667Mhz 1GB stick - 1050


----------



## krinish (Feb 6, 2008)

HI everyone,
Im planning to buy a good hard disk for my comp, as my old IDE went dead.
My MOBO is Gigabyte GA-MA69VM-S2 ATI Radeon. 690 V chipset

My budget is 2000 to 2500 rs. Please help me in buying one.
I need a SATA II HDD, with good lasting time. I am not sure if we  get 250 GB at that price. Even 160 GB will do good in 2000 rs range.
Im not sure the maker name or the model number.  So please suggest me a good HDD, and also a good shop in SP bangalore, where i can get a fair deal, with staisfactory customer service.


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ Get a Seagate Sata 2 250GB - 2.8K; 150GB - 2.3K


----------



## krinish (Feb 6, 2008)

2kewl said:


> ^^ Get a Seagate Sata 2 250GB - 2.8K; 150GB - 2.3K


 
Any model number? is 16 Mb buffer available on 250 and 150 Gb hardisk?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

^^The 250GB hdd has 16MB buffer..


----------



## krinish (Feb 6, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^The 250GB hdd has 16MB buffer..


Thanks for that. Can it be cheaper than the said 2800 amount? This month my budgets are crunched, so im trying to squeeze in lesser amount.
Can you suggest me a shop on SP road, who can maybe reduce the prices.

Any shop contact numbers?


----------



## Riteshonline (Feb 6, 2008)

entrana said:


> i would just advice u not to get the 680i mobo unless u require 3 way sli. just get a 650i and save the money for a 780i  or 750i. its useless to get a 680i now since it supports 3 way sli on pcie 1.1 while the 7 series supports it pcie 2.0




Thanks
I choose nforce 680iLT SLI Motherboard that supports 2way SLI.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif
nforce 680i SLI suppotrs 3wat SLI*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif & PCI Speed*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41a.gif 4 more info  *www.nvidia.com/page/nforce_600i_tech_specs.html


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

krinish said:


> Any shop contact numbers?


You can try theitwares...
www.theitwares.com
Where do you stay?


----------



## krinish (Feb 6, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> You can try theitwares...
> www.theitwares.com
> Where do you stay?


 
I stay in bangalore man. Sp road have large number of shops.
I was given a raw deal last month by one dealer.
Payed 3400 for corsair 667 value ram. so thats why im requesting if any one can help me with a fair price shop.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

SP road isn't good always.. Some people cheat there... Which shop did you buy from?


----------



## krinish (Feb 6, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> SP road isn't good always.. Some people cheat there... Which shop did you buy from?


 
Satyam Computers Inc . Contact person is Anil. Its right at the begining.
But ill no go to his shop again. 

So where you suggest i buy from? itwares is always higher. Im trying to get the excact model number and the exact price, so i can confidently go and buy(bragaining with the prices i get from you guys) without being cheated.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

I got my PC from Amogha Computers in Banashankri BDA Complex...


----------



## krinish (Feb 6, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> I got my PC from Amogha Computers in Banashankri BDA Complex...


 
When there are indivijual shops, they always charge more than the going price in the market.
SP road has competion because you have soo many shops in one place, and soo many potential buyers.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

^^Its not like that. In SP road you may get things cheaper by about 100-300 Rs and not more than that


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 6, 2008)

SP road 
when i bought the C2D e4500, i went to 5 shops, the first shop (in main road itself, corner shop) quoted 4.7+taxes, the other shops (into the streets) quoted 4.9+taxes & so on.
as i had little time, went to that first shop & bought it for a total of 4.9k


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

Some shops in SP road suck at customer support... Its better to pay another 100-300rs extra in some other place and get better customer support


----------



## janitha (Feb 6, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^The 250GB hdd has 16MB buffer..



250 GB Seagate has both 8MB and 16MB variants. Either way, try to get one with single platter and Perpendicular recording.


----------



## krinish (Feb 6, 2008)

janitha said:


> 250 GB Seagate has both 8MB and 16MB variants. Either way, try to get one with single platter and Perpendicular recording.


 
Sorry u got me stumped.

can you please explain me what it is.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi frnds,
can anyone from mumbai tell me some good shop name in thane.
I've reviewed theitware.com and found good. Can you tell me how are their after sales services?


----------



## sonu1983 (Feb 6, 2008)

guys..can u tell me the latest games i can go n buy..usin 8800GT  .. right now i have crysis,COD4,Gears of war,dirt,world in conflict....would like to try new games.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

^^This is not the right thread to ask that question... Ask it in gamerz section...


----------



## sonu1983 (Feb 6, 2008)

sry dude..after i posted here..i got the right section..thanks


----------



## janitha (Feb 6, 2008)

krinish said:


> Sorry u got me stumped.
> 
> can you please explain me what it is.



Whether 8MB or 16MB, if you get a 250 GB disk with single platter and Perendicular recording (7200.10 and may be even the latest 7200.11 series)  it will be very fast. 16MB ones will be slightly costlier. 

But I think 7200.11 series are available only in higher capacities and with more platters.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

I dont think there is much price difference between 8MB and 16MB ones...


----------



## hellgate (Feb 6, 2008)

^^^  transfer rates do differ when hdds hav more buffer more so when working in a RAID 0 setup.


----------



## krinish (Feb 7, 2008)

krinish said:


> HI everyone,
> Im planning to buy a good hard disk for my comp, as my old IDE went dead.
> My MOBO is Gigabyte GA-MA69VM-S2 ATI Radeon. 690 V chipset
> 
> ...


 


Any more suggestions on this? Especially an exact price for the said HDD.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey guys..................just check the "eSys" ad in Digit of this month. Its after page 24........Though u'll find d config. there I'm too excited to write it again:-
Intel Core2Quad Q9300(2.5GHz,6MBCache)
1TB HardDisk(2*500 GB SATAII)
4GB DDR2 RAM
DVDRW+DVDROM
nVdia(GF7100+NF630) Chipset Motherboard
512MB Graphic Card
TV Tuner card
Remote
Multimedia Keyboard, Micro ATX Casing and 300W PSU
Vista Home
5 Years Waranty

AND All this in *39990/-*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How come yaar????????????
How d hell in the earth they dared to quote this kinda quote?????
Do you think this is fake or that can be reality?????????????


----------



## nvidia (Feb 7, 2008)

^^They havent mentioned any monitor. 
300W PSU wont be enough IMO. 
They havent mentioned the name of the graphics card...


----------



## spikygv (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ no graphics card. . only onboard . 39k not worth it


----------



## nvidia (Feb 7, 2008)

^^Yeah and they havent mentioned any monitor...


----------



## janitha (Feb 7, 2008)

As Nnidia8800 and and sagarv has mentioned, the cost is not worth the configuration with no monitor, no OS, 300W PSU ( do anybody use > 400W or 450W nowadays? ) and unknown Mobo.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 7, 2008)

Os is included... Vista Home(not mentioned which)
Who knows if they are giving the original


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 8, 2008)

Killer price for GeCube HD 3870x2 - 22.5K @theitwares.com
.

Also Core 2 Duo 2.66 GHz E8200-(6MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 1333MHz) - 8.15K


----------



## nvidia (Feb 8, 2008)

^^Is the performance of the E8200 better than the C2Q 6600??


----------



## utsav (Feb 8, 2008)

It should be better


----------



## spikygv (Feb 8, 2008)

e8200 is only barely better than the e6750 . . but allows more room for OC ..i think its wiser to get a e8400.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 9, 2008)

> *Corsair: CM3X1024-1333C9DHX G DDR3 SDRAM DIMMs* *Memory
> * Capacity:  *2048 MByte* *images.tigerdirect.com/main/pixel-clr.gif *images.tigerdirect.com/main/gfx-blkbullet.jpg Speed:  *1333MHz DDR3* *images.tigerdirect.com/main/pixel-clr.gif *images.tigerdirect.com/main/gfx-blkbullet.jpg CAS Latency:  *9-9-9-24* *images.tigerdirect.com/main/pixel-clr.gif *images.tigerdirect.com/main/gfx-blkbullet.jpg Test Voltage:  *vdimm=1.5 Volts* *images.tigerdirect.com/main/pixel-clr.gif *images.tigerdirect.com/main/gfx-blkbullet.jpg Registered/Unbuffered:  *Unbuffered* *images.tigerdirect.com/main/pixel-clr.gif *images.tigerdirect.com/main/gfx-blkbullet.jpg Warranty:  *10 Years*



What's the latest price on this ?

also what could this
*www.corsair.com/products/xms3_dhx.aspx
go upto?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 10, 2008)

WTF?!


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 10, 2008)

^^ 2GB Corsair is around  Rs. 600


----------



## monkey (Feb 10, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> What's the latest price on this ?
> 
> also what could this
> *www.corsair.com/products/xms3_dhx.aspx
> go upto?



Check here: *www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?page=2&CatId=1


----------



## axxo (Feb 10, 2008)

2kewl said:


> ^^ 2GB Corsair is around  Rs. 600



digit 0 missing


----------



## janitha (Feb 10, 2008)

axxo said:


> digit 0 missing



Why, 4GB Corsair Voyager is now available for around 850/-


----------



## axxo (Feb 10, 2008)

janitha said:


> Why, 4GB Corsair Voyager is now available for around 850/-



4GB DDR3 Corsair RAM for 850?


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 10, 2008)

axxo said:


> 4GB DDR3 Corsair RAM for 850?



My Bad! I thought he was asking abt. the pen drive.

4GB Corsair Pendrive is 850


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello friends,

my friend's friend is buying a PC and he has the budget for 25,000
can anyone let me know the best configuration in this budget

its for home purpose

a bit urgent 

thanks 

Kunal


----------



## spikygv (Feb 12, 2008)

^^
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 13, 2008)

want a keyboard... budget Rs. 700!! wired one preferred


----------



## nvidia (Feb 13, 2008)

You can get Logitec Wired Keyboard + Mouse for about Rs.750.
MS Wired KB + mouse Rs.50
Or just MS Keyboard for around 500.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 13, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^Is the performance of the E8200 better than the C2Q 6600??



Penryn cores are better overclockers than Conroe cores but C2Q 6600 is still better option because it is 8MB L2 and 8200 is 6MB L2 Cache.

If they are clocked at same speed, then C2Q6600 will perform better depending upon the applications!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 13, 2008)

Penryn +5 boost than c2d.Cache is not matter but the best  is Q6600


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 13, 2008)

L2 Cache does matter!
Lets just compare a E2160@2.9 Ghz and a X6800@2.9(stock)!
Ideally they should perform same but here the L2 Cache comes to life!

I have seen a benchmark quite a time ago and thats where i get the concept!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ it doesn't matter much...........bechmarks shows this only happens in the case of E2140 nd E2160.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah i know but there is a decent difference between them!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ but y do u compare a Core 2 Xtreme proc with an 'Allendale' core proc. ??


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 14, 2008)

Because they have difference in L2 Cache!
If it is same then there is no point saying that which one is better performer!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ but dude, am saying dat u r comparing a scale downed Allendale core proc. with an Conroe Xtreme core proc.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 14, 2008)

oh man u are not following me here!
 I was saying that more L2 Cache is better and you was saying that they don't .Remember?

 So i m trying to tell you that even the same core speed but with different L2 Cache, there is going to be a difference between them as earlier nvidia8800 was asking about the performance!

So bro i was suggesting that more L2 Cache means better performance!


----------



## hellgate (Feb 15, 2008)

wats the price of 160GB 7200rpm laaptop hdd.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 15, 2008)

^^160GB HDD -
Seagate - 5700
Hitachi - 4500
WD - 4500


----------



## hellgate (Feb 15, 2008)

^^^^   thnx.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 15, 2008)

^^Ure welcome
prices may vary by 100-200Rs max. depending on your location...


----------



## xbonez (Feb 15, 2008)

@hellgate : the prices mentioned by nvidia , I think, are of 5400rpm hdds, not 7200 rpms...anyways i'm not sure....do cfm again


----------



## coolendra (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Guys...

I Am Hoping To Upgrade My Pc..
Requirement Is A Good Processor Nd Mobo
Nd A Cabinet Nd Dvd Writer
Nd If Possible...probably A Graphics Card..

Thats It....

I Just Want A Tower Without A Soundcard Nd A Hdd As I Already Have Them...

So Can Ya All Suggest Me A Tower Within 10-12k Without Hdd...

Thanx In Advance


----------



## hellgate (Feb 16, 2008)

xbonez said:


> @hellgate : the prices mentioned by nvidia , I think, are of 5400rpm hdds, not 7200 rpms...anyways i'm not sure....do cfm again


 
i think the rates r ok cuz those rates were also given to me by my vendor. 

also how much of a performance gain shall i get if i replace my current 160GB 5400rpm hdd with a 160Gb 7200rpm hdd?
config of lappy:
Intel Dual Core T2330
Intel 960GL Chipset
2GB DDR2 667 in Dual Channel
GMA X3100 (448MB Shared)


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 16, 2008)

coolendra said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I Am Hoping To Upgrade My Pc..
> Requirement Is A Good Processor Nd Mobo
> ...



AMD X2 4000+ = Rs. 2700/-
MSI K9AGM3-F = Rs.	2800/-
nvidia 8600GT  = Rs 5150/-
Anycheap cabinet with 450W PSU = 1200/-

Prices may vary from state to state!


----------



## go4saket (Feb 16, 2008)

Brought a new system from Calcutta on 12th. Here is the config along with the price list:

Motherboard aBit IP 35-E @ Rs.5500/-
Processor Intel C2Q 6600 2.4 GHz. @ Rs.10550/-
RAM Kingston 2 GB 667 MHz. DDR2 @ Rs.2000/-
HDD Seagate 250GB Sata 16MB Buffer @ Rs.2800/-
GFX Card XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3 @ Rs.4900/-
Logitech Wireless Keyboard Mouse Combo @ Rs.1100/-
Cabinet IBall Workhorse (without SMPS) @ Rs.1625/-
SMPS Zebronics 500 Watt @ Rs.1800/-
Monitor Viewsonic VX922 19" TFT (4:3) @ Rs.11000/- (From ITwares, Mumbai) (Including Taxes)

All the above rates are excluding 4% VAT.

*Note: Thanks a lot to Saurav (Choto Chettah) who helped me in purchasing this system by guiding as well as getting quotations from different shops in Kolkata. Hats off to him...*


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 16, 2008)

go4saket said:


> Brought a new system from Calcutta on 12th. Here is the config along with the price list:
> 
> Motherboard aBit IP 35-E @ Rs.5500/-
> Processor Intel C2Q 6600 2.4 GHz. @ Rs.10550/-
> ...



You need to fix the HDD price


----------



## janitha (Feb 16, 2008)

@go4saket

How is the performance of VX922? 
BTW the default Brightness and Contrast will be extreme!

I think the HDD price can be reduced by about 2K.


----------



## entrana (Feb 16, 2008)

^^ u r right i got my 500gb for 5000 including vat. its seagate 7200rpm


----------



## axxo (Feb 16, 2008)

i think its 2X250 GB..not sure.


----------



## coolendra (Feb 16, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> AMD X2 4000+ = Rs. 2700/-
> MSI K9AGM3-F = Rs.	2800/-
> nvidia 8600GT  = Rs 5150/-
> Anycheap cabinet with 450W PSU = 1200/-
> ...



thanx dude...

but i wonder if i can fit in a AMD 5000+ in this PC along with a DVD Writer for 12K ..

ain't 8500GT good enough to play nfs prostreet nd god of wars ??...
how much will it cost ??..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

^^NFS PS will run on 8500GT. But its highly not recommended to get one. Stay away from that card even if you are a casual gamer. If you are on a low budget, see if you can get a 8600GT 2nd hand card.


----------



## coolendra (Feb 16, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^NFS PS will run on 8500GT. But its highly not recommended to get one. Stay away from that card even if you are a casual gamer. If you are on a low budget, see if you can get a 8600GT 2nd hand card.



Thanks for the info dude...will mark ur words...

i dont think that the budget is that big an issue....

10-12k without a HDD nd Sound Card...
all i need is a good Processor nd MOBO 
with a DVD Writer nd cabinet...
thats it...
nd ohh..a grafix card as well...so make the budget to 14 grands... (dnt wanna spend much coz...saving it for a good lappy...)...


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

^^Ure welcome
Then you can buy -
AMD Athlon 5600+ for 6.4k
And get a descent motherboard for around 4-5k.
DVD - Get the Samsung SH-S203 which costs around 1.2k. Its the "Best Buy" in this moths digit. You can refer the magazine for other dvds


----------



## coolendra (Feb 16, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^Ure welcome
> Then you can buy -
> AMD Athlon 5600+ for 6.4k
> And get a descent motherboard for around 4-5k.
> DVD - Get the Samsung SH-S203 which costs around 1.2k. Its the "Best Buy" in this moths digit. You can refer the magazine for other dvds



THANX BUDDY....

HOW MUCH WOULD 8600GT ND 8600GTS COST ??

ND WAT ABOUT PRICE OF C2D E6600 OR 6750 ?? 
ND AMD 5000+ ??


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 16, 2008)

E6600 is not a good choice but E6750 is a better one and it costs almost 8000/-
But u don't wanna spend that much!
Or go for a 5000+ black edition! will costs almost 5K and for rest u can get a decent board and 8600GT!


----------



## kanu2k7 (Feb 16, 2008)

Need to know the prices of
an FX6600 AGP8X Graphic card with and without DVI & S-Video Out or anything you guyz recommend in a budget of Rs.2500 except PCI-E card,
160 GB PATA Hard Disk Seagate 7200 RPM,
a good 600VA UPS and 
a good webcamera up to RS.1000
THANKS


----------



## coolendra (Feb 16, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> E6600 is not a good choice but E6750 is a better one and it costs almost 8000/-
> But u don't wanna spend that much!
> Or go for a 5000+ black edition! will costs almost 5K and for rest u can get a decent board and 8600GT!



thanks keith...

wats the difference between... AMD 5000+ & AMD 5600+ ??...
Which one is better ??...

also which motherboard will suit these processors ??..
i am pretty sure about 8600GT...
i hope its capable of playing all the latest games ....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 17, 2008)

The main difference is Core clock and L2 Cache!
U can also take a look at this:
*www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_9485_13041^13076,00.html

U have multiple choices for motherboard. For prices and models u can check my signature.



8600GT is a good card and but just wait a little long and see how 9600GT performs!


----------



## janitha (Feb 17, 2008)

coolendra said:


> thanks keith...
> 
> wats the difference between... AMD 5000+ & AMD 5600+ ??...
> Which one is better ??...
> ...



Black edition 5000+ has unlocked multiplier which will be useful only if you are going to O/C.  5600 has double the L2 cache.
Any AM2 Mobo will support 5000+ and 5600+.


----------



## zeest (Feb 17, 2008)

> thanks keith...
> 
> wats the difference between... AMD 5000+ & AMD 5600+ ??...
> Which one is better ??...
> ...


9600gt will be released in a few days. The release date is 19th or 18th of feb ( m not sure). So its better to wait and watch.


----------



## anuvb101 (Feb 17, 2008)

*LG Art Series LCD Monitors Now Available in India*

LG Electronics India has launched their latest and design-oriented LCD monitors from the ART Series in India. The LX60TR Series (Model Number: L1960TR / L1760TR) boast of its modern design and elegant shape and targets the customers who are highly design conscious. The elegant design of LX60TR series LCD Monitors have won the RED DOT Design Award. The LG LX60TR series is equipped with DFC ratio of 5000:1 and fast response time of 2 ms. This high speed response ensures rich experience while watching movies, video games and animations without ghosting effects. The Digital Fine Contrast Ratio is rated to be 5000:1 on these ART series LCDs.

**priceguru.in/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/lg-l1960tr.jpg*​ *Pricing & Availability:*
 The LG *L1760TR* (17”) and *L1960TR *(19”) ART series LCD monitors will be available in the retail market soon for *Rs. 11,650/-* and *Rs. 12,300/-* respectively. Street prices will be considerably lower after some time, so the decision to wait and buy could very well be worth it.



```
www.newcomputer.co.nr
```


----------



## anuvb101 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Compaq Presario Laptops Pricelist - February 2008*

HP-Compaq has announced the prices of Compaq Presario range of laptops, for the month of February, 2008. A few models from the previous list were removed from the product line and a couple of new ones were added to it. Infact, prices have become more competitive and aggressive. The list of models and their prices are given here:
 Intel Celeron-M 540 @ 1.86GHz(Intel 960GL Express Chipset, 1MB L2 Cache, 533 Mhz FSB), 512 MB PC2-5300 DDR2 (667 MHz), 80 GB SATA - 8X Double Layer DVD +R/+RW Writer, 15.4" WideScreen (WXGA) with BrightView, Free DOS, Wireless LAN, Integrated WebCam & Mic, Carry Case
*Price Rs. 23890/-*
*Presario C734TU*
Intel Celeron-M 540 @ 1.86GHz(Intel 960GL Express Chipset, 1MB L2 Cache, 533 Mhz FSB), 512 MB PC2-5300 DDR2 (667 MHz), 120 GB SATA - 8X Double Layer DVD +R/+RW Writer, 15.4" WideScreen (WXGA) with BrightView, Free DOS, Wireless LAN, Integrated WebCam & Mic, Carry Case   
*Price Rs. 24890/-*
*Presario F733AU*
AMD Athlon 64 X2 TK-57 @ 1.9 GHz, Dual-Core(NVIDIA MCP67V Chipset, 512KB L2 Cache, Upto 1600MHz FSB), 512 MB PC2-5300 DDR2 (667 MHz), 120 GB SATA - 8X Double Layer DVD +R/+RW Writer, 15.4" WideScreen (WXGA) with BrightView, Free DOS, , NVIDIA GeForce Go 7000M, WLAN, Integrated WebCam & Microphone, Carry Case   
*Price Rs. 26890/-*
*Presario C738TU*
Intel Pentium Dual-Core Processor T2330 (1.6 GHz)(Intel 960GL Express Chipset, 1MB L2 Cache, 533 Mhz FSB), 512 MB PC2-5300 DDR2 (667 MHz), 120 GB SATA - 8X Double Layer DVD +R/+RW Writer, 15.4" WideScreen (WXGA) with BrightView, Free DOS, Wireless LAN, Integrated WebCam & Mic, Carry Case
*Price Rs. 28890/-*
*Presario C739TU*
Intel Pentium Dual-Core Processor T2330 (1.6 GHz)(Intel 960GL Express Chipset, 1MB L2 Cache, 533 Mhz FSB), 512 MB PC2-5300 DDR2 (667 MHz), 160 GB SATA - 8X Double Layer DVD +R/+RW Writer, 15.4" WideScreen (WXGA) with BrightView, Windows Vista Home Basic (32 bit), Wireless LAN, Integrated WebCam & Mic, Carry Case   
*Price Rs. 30890/-*
*Presario V3702TU*
Intel Pentium Dual-Core Processor T2330 (1.6 GHz)(Intel 965GM Express Chipset, 1MB L2 Cache, 533 Mhz FSB), 1 GB PC2-5300 DDR2 (667 MHz), 160 GB SATA - 8X Double Layer DVD +R/+RW Writer, 14.1" WideScreen (WXGA) with BrightView, Windows Vista Home Basic (32 bit), WL, BT, Integrated Web Cam & Mic, Carry Case   
*Price Rs. 34590/-*
*Presario C752TU*
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5450 (1.66 GHz)(Intel 965GM Express Chipset, 2MB L2 Cache, 667 Mhz FSB), 1 GB PC2-5300 DDR2 (667 MHz), 160 GB SATA - 8X Double Layer DVD +R/+RW Writer, 15.4" WideScreen (WXGA) with BrightView, Windows Vista Home Basic (32 bit), Wireless LAN, Integrated WebCam & Mic, Carry Case
*Price Rs. 34690/-*
*Presario V6604AU*
AMD Athlon 64 X2 TK-55 @ 1.8 GHz, Dual-Core (NVIDIA MCP67M Chipset, 512KB L2 Cache, Upto 1600MHz FSB), 512 MB PC2-5300 DDR2 (667 MHz), 160 GB SATA - 8X Double Layer DVD +R/+RW Writer, 15.4" WideScreen (WXGA) with BrightView, Windows Vista Home Basic (32 bit), WLAN, Exp Card, BT, NVIDIA GeForce 7150, Carry Case   
*Price Rs. 29890/-*
*Presario V3712AU*
AMD Athlon 64 X2 TK-57 @ 1.9 GHz, Dual-Core(NVIDIA MCP67M Chipset, 512KB L2 Cache, Upto 1600MHz FSB), 512 MB PC2-5300 DDR2 (667 MHz), 160 GB SATA - 8X Double Layer DVD +R/+RW Writer, 14.1" WideScreen (WXGA) with BrightView, Windows Vista Home Basic (32 bit),  WL, BT, NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150, Web Cam, Carry Case   
*Price Rs. 31890/-*
*Presario V6608AU*
AMD Athlon 64 X2 TK-58 @ 1.9 GHz, Dual-Core (NVIDIA MCP67M Chipset/512KB L2 Cache/Upto 1600MHz FSB), 1 GB PC2-5300 DDR2 (667 MHz), 160 GB SATA - 8X Double Layer DVD +R/+RW Writer, 15.4" WideScreen (WXGA) with BrightView, Windows Vista Home Basic (32 bit), WLAN, Exp Card, BT, NVIDIA GeForce 7150, Carry Case.
*Price Rs. 32890/-*
*Presario V3702AU*
AMD Turion 64 X2 TK-58 @ 1.9 GHz, Dual-Core(NVIDIA MCP67M Chipset, 1 MB L2 Cache, Upto 1600MHz FSB), 1 GB PC2-5300 DDR2 (667 MHz), 160 GB SATA - 8X Double Layer DVD +R/+RW Writer, 14.1" WideScreen (WXGA) with BrightView, Windows Vista Home Basic (32 bit),  WL, BT, NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150, Web Cam, Carry Case   
*Price Rs. 33890/-*
*Presario A902TU*
Intel Pentium Dual-Core Processor T2330 (1.6 GHz)(Intel 960GL Express Chipset, 1MB L2 Cache, 533 Mhz FSB), 512 MB PC2-5300 DDR2 (667 MHz), 160 GB SATA - 8X Double Layer DVD +R/+RW Writer, 17.0" WideScreen (WXGA) with BrightView, Windows Vista Home Basic (32 bit), Wireless LAN, Integrated WebCam & Mic, Carry Case   
*Price Rs. 33590/-*
*Presario A901TU*
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5450 (1.66 GHz)(Intel 965GM Express Chipset, 2MB L2 Cache, 667 Mhz FSB), 1 GB PC2-5300 DDR2 (667 MHz), 160 GB SATA - 8X Double Layer DVD +R/+RW Writer, 17.0" WideScreen (WXGA) with BrightView, Windows Vista Home Basic (32 bit), Wireless LAN, Integrated WebCam & Mic, Carry Case
*Price Rs. 39690/-*
*Presario B1215TU*
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5450 (1.66 GHz)(Intel 965GM Express Chipset, 2MB L2 Cache, 667 Mhz FSB), 1 GB PC2-5300 DDR2 (667 MHz), 160 GB SATA - 8X Double Layer DVD +R/+RW Writer, 12.1" WideScreen (WXGA) with BrightView, Windows Vista Home Premium (32 bit), WLAN, Exp Card, Bluetooth, VGA Web Cam, Carry Case   Price Rs. 43790/-

These prices are indicative and are exclusive of VAT. These models are subject to availability with our distributor. Booking has already started for MiLeap laptops. Book now and get you model in your hand.



```
www.newcomputer.co.nr
```


----------



## anuvb101 (Feb 17, 2008)

*HCL MiLeap UltraPortable Laptop Pricelist - February 2008*

HCL Infosystems, in its quest to bring all the conveniences and advantages of a laptops to the hands of a common man, had launched its new small and ultraportable models of laptops - The HCL MiLeap Laptops, during January, 2008. They had announced the prices of MiLeap series laptops. Moreover, they have introduced new variants of its MiLeap X laptop which is more convenient to use and carry and with more hard disk storage as compared to the X model. The list of all models of MiLeap series laptops and their prices are given below.

*MiLeap X*
Intel Celeron M Processor - 900 MHz, Linux Operating System, Intel 915GMS Chipset, 512MB DDR2, 7" (17.7 cm) Wide (800x480) TFT LCD, 2 In-built Speakers, 2 GB Solid State Storage Drive, DC-IN, Headphone, Mic-in, Built-in Mic, RJ-45, SD Card Slot, LAN Port, WiFi B/G, 2xUSB ver 2.0 ports, 6 Cell with 4 Hrs Idle Condition, 1.44 Kg.
*Rs. 13,750/-*
*MiLeap L *(New model)
Intel Celeron M Processor -  900 MHz, Linux Operating System, Intel 915GMS Chipset, 512MB DDR2, 7" (17.7 cm) Wide (800x480) TFT LCD, 2 In-built Speakers, 30 GB Hard Disk Drive, DC-IN, Headphone, Mic-in, Built-in Mic, RJ-45, SD Card Slot, LAN Port, WiFi B/G, 2xUSB ver 2.0, 6 Cell with 4 Hrs Idle Condition, 1.44 Kg.
*Rs. 15,850/-*
*MiLeap S* (New model)
Intel Celeron M Processor - 900 MHz, Microsoft Windows XP Starter Edition, AntiVirus for 12 months, Microsoft Works Office Suite, Intel 915GMS Chipset, 512MB DDR2, 7" (17.7 cm) Wide (800x480) TFT LCD, 2 In-built Speakers, 30 GB Hard Disk Drive, DC-IN, Headphone, Mic-in, Built-in Mic, RJ-45, SD Card Slot, LAN Port, WiFi B/G, 2xUSB ver 2.0, 6 Cell with 4 Hrs Idle Condition, 1.44 Kg.
*Rs. 16,850/-*
*MiLeap Y*
Intel Processor A110 - 800 MHz, FreeDOS or Linux, Intel 945GU Express Chipset, 1x1GB DDR2, 7" (17.7 cm) Wide (1024x600) LED Back Light w/z Touch Screen Panel, Swivel, Integrated Web Camera (1.3 MP) , 2 Integrated Speakers, 80GB Hard Disk Drive, VGA Out, DC-IN, Headphone, Mic-in, Built-in Mic, RJ-45, SD Card Slot, Lan Port, 2xUSB ver 2.0, On-Screen Launch Buttons, WiFi, RJ-45, BlueTooth, Stylus Pen, 3 Cells with 3 Hrs Idle Condition, Weight 980 grams.
*Rs. 29,390/-*
*MiLeap V*
Intel Processor A110 - 800 MHz, Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium, Anti Virus for 12 months, Microsoft Works Office Suite, Intel 945GU Express Chipset, 1x1GB DDR2, 7" (17.7 cm) Wide (1024x600) LED Back Light w/z Touch Screen Panel, Swivel, Integrated WebCamera (1.3 MP), 2 Integrated Speakers, 80GB Hard Disk Drive, VGA Out, DC-IN, Headphone, Mic-in, Built-in Mic, RJ-45, SD Card Slot, Lan Port, 2xUSB ver 2.0, On-Screen Launch Buttons, WiFi, RJ-45, BlueTooth, Stylus Pen, 3 Cells with 3 Hrs Idle Condition, Weight 980 grams, Sleek Pouch
*Rs. 33,190/-*



These prices are indicative and are exclusive of VAT. These models are subject to availability with our distributor. Booking has already started for MiLeap laptops. Book now and get you model in your hand.



```
www.newcomputer.co.nr
```


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: HCL MiLeap UltraPortable Laptop Pricelist - February 2008*

the prices are excluding TAX like VAT or sales or inclusive of them ?? and do mention a source  if possible, even if are taking the price manually from HCL please do write that also , that where the prices comes from ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario Laptops Pricelist - February 2008*

hmm.. nice  book marking it


----------



## anuvb101 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: HCL MiLeap UltraPortable Laptop Pricelist - February 2008*

These prices are indicative and are exclusive of VAT. These models are subject to availability with our distributor. Booking has already started for MiLeap laptops. Book now and get you model in your hand.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: HCL MiLeap UltraPortable Laptop Pricelist - February 2008*



anuvb101 said:


> These prices are indicative and are exclusive of VAT. These models are subject to availability with *our distributor*. Booking has already started for MiLeap laptops. Book now and get you model in your hand.




are u a seller ?? I mean u ur self own a shopw for selling  ??? address and contact details please


----------



## anuvb101 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: HCL MiLeap UltraPortable Laptop Pricelist - February 2008*

ya i have own show in kerala


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

coolendra said:


> also which motherboard will suit these processors ??..
> i am pretty sure about 8600GT...
> i hope its capable of playing all the latest games ....


All AM2 socket motherboards will support the processor.
And 8600GT is not good if you are a hard core gamer.


----------



## lambo (Feb 17, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> E6600 is not a good choice but E6750 is a better one and it costs almost 8000/-
> But u don't wanna spend that much!
> Or go for a 5000+ black edition! will costs almost 5K and for rest u can get a decent board and 8600GT!


E6750 is for 7.8k (shipped) at www.yantraonline.in. You might find it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## janitha (Feb 17, 2008)

lambo said:


> E6750 is for 7.8k (shipped) at www.yantraonline.in. You might find it cheaper elsewhere.



I have checked. If you opt for DD or online payment option you get 5% discount also and the final amount is Rs.7220/-


----------



## coolendra (Feb 17, 2008)

nvidia said:


> All AM2 socket motherboards will support the processor.
> And 8600GT is not good if you are a hard core gamer.



can u help me with some model names of the mobos...
MSI nd ASUS...

nd i'm just a casual gamer...
2-3 hrs... thats it...

6600GT was my last card...

so will 8600GT suffice my basic requirements to play prostreet,God of wars crysis etc ??...


----------



## axxo (Feb 18, 2008)

coolendra said:


> can u help me with some model names of the mobos...
> MSI nd ASUS...
> 
> nd i'm just a casual gamer...
> ...



dude 6600GT is just enough for casual gaming..it has got shader model 3 so it will last long for another year atleast..all current games support this card..no problem if you play @ 800X600 or even 1024X768 for some games.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 18, 2008)

7220/- is no bad for the processor!
U should consider this price and seek for few more prices at localites!


----------



## coolendra (Feb 19, 2008)

axxo said:


> dude 6600GT is just enough for casual gaming..it has got shader model 3 so it will last long for another year atleast..all current games support this card..no problem if you play @ 800X600 or even 1024X768 for some games.



ya i know...jst for a change i'm upgrading...since that PC aint ne good for me...
Cousin took it to his hostel..

how much would a gig of RAM cost
1 GB nd 2 GB ones ??..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^
2 GB stick = 2000/- Approx.
1 GB Stick = 1000/- Approx.


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 20, 2008)

*www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?/c...iker_ii_formula_780i_socket_775_motherboard/3
Have a look at this motherboard. The next gen. Striker Extreme .


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yup for sure comes in a hefty price but one should check the 750i board!
*www.iguanamicro.com/asp5lgmop35c.html

And the sweetest : 
*global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1373&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170


----------



## janitha (Feb 21, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Yup *for sure comes in a hefty price* but one should check the 750i board!
> *www.iguanamicro.com/asp5lgmop35c.html
> 
> And the sweetest :
> *global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1373&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170



Still BULLZI is likely to buy it first!


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 21, 2008)

janitha said:


> Still BULLZI is likely to buy it first!


 
Hey when did I say I am gonna buy such a crazy board??!!  
I dont hv such a plan in my mind.
All 780i SLI boards are not so good. They all hv crazy temperature rising problem for the Northbridge. 3rd party cooler is must for a reasonable overclocking.

But still, other Mother Boards with X38 chipset (exp.- Maximus Formula) and P35 chipset(Asus P5E3) are far better for overclocking. At least reviews say so.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 21, 2008)

U are right dude!
Besides these motherboards are supposed top sport 1600 MHz FSB but they only sport 1333!
X 38 is better option that 780i.
So i guess it is a total failure but nVidia has developed 790i chipset which is quite good! Guess it will come in 1600 FSB!


----------



## prakashr85 (Feb 21, 2008)

san disk 2gb pendrive rs.390

date 20/2/08

place chennai

electronics market


----------



## amitash (Feb 21, 2008)

hi wats the price os an asus maximus formula??


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 22, 2008)

It is about $ 250 at Newegg. Its hard to find in India rite now.  It will cost u about 13.5 K all inclusive.


----------



## zeest (Feb 22, 2008)

whats the price of 9600gt?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

^^Not available in India AFAIK.
It may cost around 10k when its released.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 22, 2008)

^^^ Is it out yet?
I guess not but it should be around 9000/-


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

^^There was a thread that it will be released on 21st Feb, i.e, yesterday. But i dont think its available in India. Maybe it will be available by the first week of March.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah i heard that too but there are rumors saying that it will be available in 1st week of march.
Can't wait!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

^^Lucky you... Im not upgrading this time


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 23, 2008)

I m waiting for 9800GT,GS!
The price says that 9600GT is for 14K!
Man its better to go for a MSI 8800GT OC, its for 12500/- and has better performance!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 23, 2008)

^^Yeah.. But it would be wise to wait for some more time before you get one IMO


----------



## zeest (Feb 23, 2008)

when do u think there will be a price cut. Because it will be very foolish if i buy a 8800gt or 9600gt right now. This 9600gt has delayed my upgrade....yet again.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 23, 2008)

^^Maybe by the second week of march...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 23, 2008)

Whats the point in this
"GEFORCE 9 SERIES" if it dun supports DX 10.1 and dun even give considerable performance improvement over older ones????

Say the 8800 when releaed, was much powerful than king of da hill single GPU card 7950 GT, and even powerful than 7900GT SLI.

But whats did? 9800GX2 has less punch than even 8800GT SLI. ANd dont even think bout beating 8800GTX/U SLI. And it doesnt even feature any xtras like DX 10.1 or lower nm GPU then 65.

The only current GPU that can be called a 'gud' one from nvidia is the 8800GT. Dont even think of others. But even 8800GT has flaws. It runs too hot and limited oc potential due to that. Even thew bigger fan waala Alpha dog sufferes from dat.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 23, 2008)

true . but if the 9600GT is priced right at 8-9k , then it becomes a true mid range card. and this can be called a 'gud' card from nvidia.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 24, 2008)

^^The 8800GT is a little better than 9600GT.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 24, 2008)

yes , the 512mb is better. but i'm talking of the price/performance ratio . 9600GT is a 'gud' buy if taken for 8-9k . its a bad buy coz of its price.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 24, 2008)

^^But it wont come down to 8-9k anytime soon.


----------



## zeest (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't know what nvidia was thinking by launching the card at 13k. They have gone nuts. If they want to sell some cards then there should be price cut. Like
9600GT= 8k
8800GT=10k
Only then i think nvidia will profit. I think i should be their financial advisor.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 24, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^But it wont come down to 8-9k anytime soon.


thats y 9600GT sucks . but it may come down if ati lower their prices of 3850 and availability increases in india


----------



## nvidia (Feb 24, 2008)

^^Yeah... But does the 3850 beat 8800GT?


----------



## spikygv (Feb 24, 2008)

no 3850 doesnt beat it.
if the 3850 was placed at 9k , i wud choose 3850 over the 9600 @ 14k.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 24, 2008)

3850 512 is already at 10~10.5kk and 256 is for  9~9.5k.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 24, 2008)

then do u guys agree with me that the 3850 is a better buy than 9600@14k ?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: LATEST HARDWARE PRICES & QUOTES..!!(Lamington Road Price on 23rd Feb!!!)*


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 25, 2008)

sagargv said:


> then do u guys agree with me that the 3850 is a better buy than 9600@14k ?


 
Far better buy. 9600gt is marginally better and its not also DX10.1

So one shud consider HD3850/HD3870 rather than 9600 GT.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 25, 2008)

sagargv said:


> then do u guys agree with me that the 3850 is a better buy than 9600@14k ?


Yes.. 3850 has more VFM, so its worth buying...


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 25, 2008)

hey rhitwick , dynet rams are one of the crappiest rams u will ever see and they are very very poor performers.kingston\transcend\corsair value are much better

@ sargargv 
3850 is much better and costs 11700 and that 9600gT by XFX will certainly suffer a steep fall soon-i'm counting on ASus for that


----------



## nvidia (Feb 25, 2008)

^^^
The 8800GT is slightly better than 9600GT. There is no point in buying 9600 when you can get 8800GT for 12k...


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 25, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^^
> There is no point in buying 9600 when you can get 9600 for 12k...


----------



## nvidia (Feb 25, 2008)

^^Oops...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif
Sorry.. 8800GT not 9600... Post edited.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 25, 2008)

yes thats true and what i wanted to say was XFX is overpriced and it makes sense to buy 9600GT if its price is around 8-9k,considering the overclocked version by MSI is for 10.5k


----------



## nvidia (Feb 25, 2008)

The 9 series cards are just a waste...


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi guys....
Suggest me a good Motherboard comparable to AbiT IP35 Pro but has onboard gfx.
Budget till 13k.
Thanx.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 26, 2008)

^^Most of the high end motherboards wont come with on-board graphics and they support SLI or Crossfire. Why dont you get a graphics card?


----------



## janitha (Feb 26, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Hi guys....
> Suggest me a good Motherboard comparable to AbiT IP35 Pro but has onboard gfx.
> Budget till 13k.
> Thanx.



With a budget of 13K, anybody will buy a good Mobo and a graphics card only.


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 26, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Hi guys....
> Suggest me a good Motherboard comparable to AbiT IP35 Pro but has onboard gfx.
> Budget till 13k.
> Thanx.


 
Onboard graphics is not good as they share memory with system ram. Dont take it any other way but I only want to say that this is one of the cons of onboard graphics.
Thats why high end mobos dont provide onboard graphics.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2008)

janitha said:


> With a budget of 13K, anybody will buy a good Mobo and a graphics card only.


Yeah...I know but I don't have that much fund to spend at once....I want to use d onboard gfx till 2months and buy a card(Good card!) then.


nvidia said:


> ^^Most of the high end motherboards wont come with on-board graphics and they support SLI or Crossfire. Why dont you get a graphics card?


I'll buy yaar........but as told early OUT OF FUND......

If want details of my situation can follow this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81023

Thanx though.


----------



## entrana (Feb 27, 2008)

u shud just buy a mobo+gfx with that now because there is no GOOD mobo that has onboard gfx and if ur spending 13k why not just get mobo+gfx. the mobo at 13k wont have any onboard


----------



## nvidia (Feb 27, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> I'll buy yaar........but as told early OUT OF FUND......


Then you wait and buy everything at once. There is no point in getting some cheap motherboard just because you want on-board graphics temporarily.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dude buy abit-IP35-E and a used PCI-E low end card. Say 6200. U 'll probably get it for 1200/-


----------



## nvidia (Feb 28, 2008)

^^But it would still be a waste of 1.2k if he wont use it later. Whats the point in spending 1.2k for a card that you wanna use for less than 2 months? Instead, he can wait for sometime and he will save 1.2k and prices would have fallen by then and he can save more and get more...


----------



## janitha (Feb 28, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^But it would still be a waste of 1.2k if he wont use it later. Whats the point in spending 1.2k for a card that you wanna use for less than 2 months? Instead, he can wait for sometime and he will save 1.2k and prices would have fallen by then and he can save more and get more...



But still, the Abit IP35-E Mobo will be worthy in the long term.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 28, 2008)

Dude, he is not keeping it forever.
Just like in case, if he bought this card, he can also sell this card.
I m not saying that he will get this card for 1200/-, may be less than that but these card have come upto a saturated price point. 

I think its better to spend money in a good motherboard now and add good GPU later rather than spending 2500/-( approx. price should be of a onboard graphics motherboard).

U tell me, which one is better deal?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 28, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Dude buy abit-IP35-E and a used PCI-E low end card. Say 6200. U 'll probably get it for 1200/-





nvidia said:


> ^^But it would still be a waste of 1.2k if he wont use it later.......





janitha said:


> But still, the Abit IP35-E Mobo will be worthy in the long term.



Thanx guys.......at least u people gave importance to my problem.......
thanx again.........
I'm a bit confused now..........

Waiting is d last thing dat I'm going to do.......as keith__j_snyder2 told I'm might be going for a low end PCI-E 2nd hand card.....I've finalized AbiT IP35 Pro as mainboard.......

need ref. for used card......
How abt lamington road??


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats what are forums for!
U got a problem,and they have the answers.


----------



## janitha (Feb 29, 2008)

You may get it from the Bazaar section of the forum itself, or else try dealers or assemblers. You may get it for > Rs.1000/-


----------



## mayanksharma (Feb 29, 2008)

ok...i am planning to go for few things! Need ur suggestions and prices for the relevant hardware:

1. 4GB Pendrive (Sandisk/Corsair?) How much?? 
2. Ok, i inquired alot regarding Arctic Silver5 availability in N.P. Delhi! Though, no positive response! Came to know about this new Thermal Paste, i.e. NanoFusion from CoolerMaster! However, i dont think it is that good as AS5! Confused n worried about my Quad heating that much!! Err...a lill' help would be appreciable!  
3. 2GB (1GBx2) DDR-800 RAM! Ok...but which would be nice? I have few in mind like, Corsair, Kingston,Patriot! Right now, em using 1GB DDR-800 stick from Transcend. Pls, dont suggest to go for another Transcend! I would be selling it for good...!


----------



## monkey (Feb 29, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> ok...i am planning to go for few things! Need ur suggestions and prices for the relevant hardware:
> 
> 1. 4GB Pendrive (Sandisk/Corsair?) How much??
> 2. Ok, i inquired alot regarding Arctic Silver5 availability in N.P. Delhi! Though, no positive response! Came to know about this new Thermal Paste, i.e. NanoFusion from CoolerMaster! However, i dont think it is that good as AS5! Confused n worried about my Quad heating that much!! Err...a lill' help would be appreciable!
> 3. 2GB (1GBx2) DDR-800 RAM! Ok...but which would be nice? I have few in mind like, Corsair, Kingston,Patriot! Right now, em using 1GB DDR-800 stick from Transcend. Pls, dont suggest to go for another Transcend! I would be selling it for good...!



1. Around 900/-
2. Search some online shops (theitwares.com, yantraonline.in, theitdepot.com etc.)
3. Corsair doesn't make 800 MHz RAMs in value series but only in performance series (XMS & DHX). Since you already have Transcend module then it is best to go for it (These aren't bad). If you plan to buy new ones then go for Kingston/Patriot in value series and Corsair/OCZ/G.Skill in performance RAMs.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 1, 2008)

Heard that SMC is selling PATRIOT 2X1GB 800Mhz for 2500/-!
Guess not a bad deal!


----------



## mananknl (Mar 1, 2008)

can anyone tell me the price of 160 GB portable laptop HDD(wid casing) in hyderabad ??


----------



## coolendra (Mar 1, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Heard that SMC is selling PATRIOT 2X1GB 800Mhz for 2500/-!
> Guess not a bad deal!



Is the SMC at Nehru Place ?...

i got tarnscend 2x1Gig 800Mhz frm them for 2000


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

coolendra said:


> Is the SMC at Nehru Place ?...
> 
> i got tarnscend 2x1Gig 800Mhz frm them for 2000


2 gig for 2k ? thats insanely great.
whats the price of the same in SP Road ?


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, got few things! Listing them along with the recent price changes at NP!
1. Bought Corsair Voyager 4GB for 700/- ! Looks good too!  
2. 2x1GB Patriot Extreme Performance (EP) Low Latency line sticks for 2500 bucks!! Dont know how? I think, i just got lucky... 
3. Sold my old Transcend 1GB DDR2-800 stick for 1100 bucks! 
4. Now, here is the sad part! We wandered alot and inquired at many shops including Cost to Cost, Kamaldeep and SMC, but none of them were able to provide Arctic Silver5 paste!!
Hence, settled with HTK-002 from CM! Priced at 150 bucks! 
Should I be expecting any temperature drops?? Gimme some hope atleast! Or else, just tell me, where can i get AS5 in Delhi/NCR?? I am getting desperate already.. ! 

Ok, inquired about few GPUs and CM coolers:
1. Gemini II is available! Priced at 2400 bucks at SMC!
2. MSI NX8800GT 512MB GDDR3 OC Edition : 12K !
3. MSI NX8800GTS 512MB GDDR3 OC Edition: 14K ! 
4. ATi HD Radeon 3850 512MB DDR3: 10,500! 
3870 was still costly! 
5. 8GB Transcend Drive: 1250/- ! Though, i doubted its originality...! 
6. Aquagate with Aero: 4500 bucks from SMC! Ok...i know about Aquagate, its Water Cooling component from CM! Yes? But, what is Aero? Isnt that front installing display thingy on cabinets??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

what is the cheapest PCIe 1x graphics card (propably quadro) available today ?


----------



## janitha (Mar 2, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> Ok, got few things! Listing them along with the recent price changes at NP!
> 1. Bought Corsair Voyager 4GB for 700/- ! Looks good too!
> 2. 2x1GB Patriot Extreme Performance (EP) Low Latency line sticks for 2500 bucks!! Dont know how? I think, i just got lucky...
> 3. Sold my old Transcend 1GB DDR2-800 stick for 1100 bucks!
> ...


1,2         - Natural, memory prices are still going down. (Patriot EPP was being sold for the same amount in another forum for the same amount)
3            - Unnatural! Second hand being sold for higher than market places!

Reg thermal paste, you need not worry. With current processors having heatspreaders, all branded ones perform nearly the same unless you are into extreme overclocking. (where even a degree or two matters much)


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 3, 2008)

janitha said:


> 1,2 - (Patriot EPP was being sold for the same amount in another forum for the same amount)
> 3 - Unnatural! Second hand being sold for higher than market places!
> Reg thermal paste, you need not worry. With current processors having heatspreaders, all branded ones perform nearly the same unless you are into extreme overclocking. (where even a degree or two matters much)


^^ 
A wise old owl...!


----------



## monkey (Mar 3, 2008)

I think Asus and XFX have got competition here: *yantraonline.in/product.asp?CompId=34

The EVGA prices mentioned here looks too gud to be true. My wallet is gonna be lighter soon.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 3, 2008)

coolendra said:


> Is the SMC at Nehru Place ?...
> 
> i got tarnscend 2x1Gig 800Mhz frm them for 2000




Yup its the same! and see MAYANKSHARMA post above.


----------



## tarang (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi

Am buying a new computer 

Ma config stands as

Intel Core2 Quad Q6600
Intel DP35DP Board
4GB DDR2 Transcend 800Mhz
500GB SATAII Seagate HDD (32MB)
19" Samsung 932NW LCD
Microsoft Wireless Laser Desktop 4000
Zebronics Diana Cabinet
500W Cooler Master SMPS
LiteOn SATAI DVD Dual Layer Writer
Creative Inspire M2600
XFX GeForce 8600GT 256MB DDR3

Am using it for net and medium gaming purposes


Any advise for changes to be made??


Also i would like to know what would be the approx addon prices of - 

Corsair XMS2 2GB PC2-6400DHX
Corsair Dominator PC2-8500
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R

Also if i opt for Gigabyte board over the Intel board will there be any performance increase/decrease

Please do let me know your opinions as am gonna finalise the config in a day or 2

Thank you

Regards,

Tarang


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 3, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> Ok, got few things! Listing them along with the recent price changes at NP!
> 1. Bought Corsair Voyager 4GB for 700/- ! Looks good too!
> 2. 2x1GB Patriot Extreme Performance (EP) Low Latency line sticks for 2500 bucks!! Dont know how? I think, i just got lucky...
> 3. Sold my old Transcend 1GB DDR2-800 stick for 1100 bucks!
> ...



Dude u sure that 14K for 8800GTS?
Man everyone should go for this card if its for 14K. I mean, who cares if the card gives performance equal to 8800GTX for 2K more!

AS-5 is available at Yantraonline!


----------



## varunprabhakar (Mar 3, 2008)

how much will i have to shell out for 512mb ddr ram (dynet) and usb extension cable(shud b long)?


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 4, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Dude u sure that 14K for 8800GTS?
> Man everyone should go for this card if its for 14K. I mean, who cares if the card gives performance equal to 8800GTX for 2K more!
> AS-5 is available at Yantraonline!


Price quoted by Mass Computers, N.P. Delhi ! I confirmed again. Ok, few changes...that GTS model for 14K was very specific. And its been out of stock for now. The new TD512E GTS model is available for 16,500 bucks! Still an amazing tag for 8800GT, only 13500 for the new model! It made me curious. I think, within a month, it may reach 10K! And that would be the time, ppl should go for it. Nice card..it is. 
At yantraonline..? Nice!!  I will contact them tomorrow!!
Thanks...


----------



## entrana (Mar 5, 2008)

guys can i trust yantraonline.in?


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 5, 2008)

Can someone tell me if Light Scribe writers are available in Kolkata or not and what is the black medium prices.


----------



## ashok jain (Mar 7, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> Can someone tell me if Light Scribe writers are available in Kolkata or not and what is the black medium prices.


dear !

now a days LS writter are easy to find , check out for Sony DRU835 or Asus BLT1814 or BL1814.

they are easily available at all leading stores.



entrana said:


> guys can i trust yantraonline.in?


Dear,

For online transaction prefer Ebay over all.

U will not be cheated  at ebay.

dont go with cheap Price fundas of any local sites.


----------



## BULLZI (Mar 7, 2008)

entrana said:


> guys can i trust yantraonline.in?


 
You can trust yantraonline.in. I have personal experience. I bot CPU cooler and ram from there.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 7, 2008)

you can trust yantraonline but go with it if you dont have any other alternative bcoz prices are a little high than what u'd get in your market.

for a second option-
www.lynx-india.com
got good rates and good service.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes dude Lynx india owner Amarbir singh is a really nice guy and he's got some serious stuff with him!


----------



## navrajyadav (Mar 8, 2008)

hi everyone,
                   i am new here. and i want to buy a graphics card 256mb in around 4k to 5.5k.

please suggest me a good graphics card. i have intel 915glvg motherboard, intel pentium 4 (2.8), 512mb ram.

is any chance of reducing price on graphics card on next month due to new budget.


----------



## Basanta (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi, please anyone tell the cheapest 8800gt and dealer address in bangalore


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 8, 2008)

call topnotch bangalore branch
                Phone : 080 - 2299 8868
they got zebronics as well as leadtek graphics cards and will let you know the best prices.


----------



## Basanta (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks ancientrites


----------



## ace (Mar 9, 2008)

hii..

i want to know if it is possible to connect my old IDE hard drive to a sata 2 port using some convertor...plz giv exact model and cost....  
i know ill not get a gud data transfer speed.. but it will do...
i m having probs with the jmicron ide controller....

also  do we get screen guard for laptop screens....plz giv approx cost... 
m frm mumbai.....
thnx...


----------



## sagardani (Mar 9, 2008)

What are the latest prices of following ( till March 09, 2008 ) at *Pune-*

1) Q6600
2) P7N SLI Platinum
3) P5N32-E SLI
4) 2 Gb DDR2 Ram (specify brand also)
5) 500 GB Sata2 Hard Disc (specify brand also)
6) Zebronic Antibiotics cabinet (specify its with PSU or w/o it)

waiting for reply...


----------



## mannrak2003 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Smile Need an AGP card for 667 MHZ P3 processor asus cuv4x motherboard*

Can anyone suggest an AGP card for 667 MHZ P3 processor, asus cuv4x motherboard, 768MB sdram,250 w power supply? what is the maximum rating of power supply i can connect to this config?

what is maxm rating of AGP card  that can be connected at this config pls give prices also .

No plans on upgrading right now thats why im asking.ALso need market price of 512 MB SDRAM?


----------



## shahhardik27 (Mar 11, 2008)

hi guys..
i m planning to buy a new laptop. my range is 30k-37.5k.....my aim is playing sports games like fifa07-08,cricket 07-08,nfs mw-carbon...etc...n i also going to use little bit related to education....so plz suggest me any new laptop.......hoping 4 ur reply....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 11, 2008)

*What's the price of 1 GB and 2 GB Micro M2?*


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 12, 2008)

what happened to this thread?


----------



## nvidia (Mar 13, 2008)

navrajyadav said:


> hi everyone,
> i am new here. and i want to buy a graphics card 256mb in around 4k to 5.5k.
> 
> please suggest me a good graphics card. i have intel 915glvg motherboard, intel pentium 4 (2.8), 512mb ram.
> ...


You can buy the 8600GT from XFX for approximately 5.2k But there are some heating issues with the card. So make sure you get one of the newer models(I think its called the UDD 3, not sure though)



Basanta said:


> Hi, please anyone tell the cheapest 8800gt and dealer address in bangalore


AFAIK, MSI 8800GT is the cheapest available. Check out some shops in SP road but if you buy there make sure you get proper warranty and bill



ace said:


> hii..
> i want to know if it is possible to connect my old IDE hard drive to a sata 2 port using some convertor...plz giv exact model and cost....
> i know ill not get a gud data transfer speed.. but it will do...
> i m having probs with the jmicron ide controller....
> ...


You cant connect the IDE HDD to the SATA controller. But i think you can get PCI expansion cards. Im not sure if you will get IDE controllers on them. But SATA controllers are available. Why dont you get your motherboard repaired if there is a problem with the controller?



sagardani said:


> What are the latest prices of following ( till March 09, 2008 ) at *Pune-*
> 
> 1) Q6600
> 2) P7N SLI Platinum
> ...


1. 10-11k
3. ~13k
4. Transcend 1k for 1 GB stick(667MHz)
    Kingston 1050 for 1GB stick(667Mhz)
5. 5.6k for Seagate.5.3k for WD




mannrak2003 said:


> Can anyone suggest an AGP card for 667 MHZ P3 processor, asus cuv4x motherboard, 768MB sdram,250 w power supply? what is the maximum rating of power supply i can connect to this config?
> 
> what is maxm rating of AGP card  that can be connected at this config pls give prices also .
> 
> No plans on upgrading right now thats why im asking.ALso need market price of 512 MB SDRAM?


Fx5200 is the best for you
Why dont you upgrade your entire computer? There is no use if you get a graphics card on your config. You wont be able to play any latest game even in ultra low settings...



shahhardik27 said:


> hi guys..
> i m planning to buy a new laptop. my range is 30k-37.5k.....my aim is playing sports games like fifa07-08,cricket 07-08,nfs mw-carbon...etc...n i also going to use little bit related to education....so plz suggest me any new laptop.......hoping 4 ur reply....


You could ask this in the laptop related queries sticky for better support. 
Click here



Gigacore said:


> what happened to this thread?


Now since my exams are over, this thread will be back to normal


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 13, 2008)

nvidia said:


> You can buy the 8600GT from XFX for approximately 5.2k But there are some heating issues with the card. So make sure you get one of the newer models(I think its called the UDD 3, not sure though)



His motherboard doesn't have PCI-E X16 slot and no 8600GT comes in PCI...not even AGP.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 14, 2008)

nvidia said:


> 1. 10-11k
> 3. ~13k
> 4. Transcend 1k for 1 GB stick(667MHz)
> Kingston 1050 for 1GB stick(667Mhz)
> 5. 5.6k for Seagate.5.3k for WD



Are u sure ? I thought P7n will be around 10k....
How much is the 800mhz ram ?


----------



## nvidia (Mar 14, 2008)

^^I havent posted the price of P7N
See the serial numbers..
800Mhz ram will cost a about 100 bux more..


----------



## sagardani (Mar 14, 2008)

^^^ ohh yea right..... so these are Pune prices ?


----------



## nvidia (Mar 14, 2008)

^^No..
Prices may differ by about 100 bux max.. For processor and motherboard, they may vary by about 300-500 bux maximum.
The prices i have mentioned is from theitwares which is in mumbai.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 14, 2008)

nvidia to the rescue


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 14, 2008)

sagardani

Please dont go for that zebronics antibiotic instead opt for Bijli or rage


----------



## nvidia (Mar 14, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> nvidia to the rescue


 yeah 
@ sagardani
Whats your budget?


----------



## sagardani (Mar 14, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> sagardani
> 
> Please dont go for that zebronics antibiotic instead opt for Bijli or rage



May I know the reason ..?



nvidia said:


> yeah
> @ sagardani
> Whats your budget?




Around 2k for cabinet. (+/- 200 is ok)


----------



## entrana (Mar 14, 2008)

dude go ahead with antibiotic im using it and there is no reason not to get it


----------



## nvidia (Mar 14, 2008)

Zebronics antibiotic cabinet will cost around 2k.. But thats without SMPS. If you buy a high end computer then its recommended that you buy a good PSU.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 14, 2008)

entrana said:


> dude go ahead with antibiotic im using it and there is no reason not to get it



Cool man... how much did you pay for it ?



nvidia said:


> Zebronics antibiotic cabinet will cost around 2k.. But thats without SMPS. If you buy a high end computer then its recommended that you buy a good PSU.



Of course Im going to buy separate PSU (probably 500w)


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 14, 2008)

sagardani said:


> Are u sure ? I thought P7n will be around 10k....
> How much is the 800mhz ram ?


2 sticks of 1gb kingston 800mhz ram cost 2k
and P7N Sli platinum is for 9800 rupees confirmed


----------



## sagardani (Mar 14, 2008)

^^^ Thanks


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 14, 2008)

whats de latest price 4 xfx8800gt in delhi n in mumbai!!!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Cooler Master Elite 330 is also a good cabinet, might wanna consider it! And it is available for 2050/-


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 15, 2008)

sagardani said:


> May I know the reason ..?
> 
> 
> zeb bijli has 120mm front ledfan and 2 side ledfans and zeb rage has a huge 220mm side ledfan.
> Since Entrana has antibiotic cabinet and has no issue with it.You can go for it.But my choice would always be go for latest ones like Zeb great wall,chameleon or corrola.antibiotic is older than bijli and rage.


----------



## entrana (Mar 15, 2008)

dude also get a coolermaster 600watts sli enabled smps. the one in my siggy .costs aroung 3k and is the BEST smps in its range


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 15, 2008)

Has there been a price cut in the prices of 8800GT and 9600GT? If no then when we can expect a price cut?


----------



## nvidia (Mar 15, 2008)

^^AFAIK, there has been a small price cut in 9600. No idea about the next price cut.


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 15, 2008)

How much price cut in the price of 9600?
I want to upgrade the pc in my signature. The budget is 20k.
I have thought of the following components
Abit IP35-E Rs.5500/-
2GB DDR800 RAM Rs.1800/-
CoolerMaster 600W Rs.3500/-
MSI 9600GT OC ____?

Is this configuration ok? Or should i wait for the price cut?


----------



## prakashr85 (Mar 15, 2008)

date 15/3/08
place chennai

sandisk 2gb rs.390
kingston 2gb rs.400


----------



## nvidia (Mar 16, 2008)

@Shloeb: 
MSI 9600GT OC costs ~10k according to theitwares.



prakashr85 said:


> date 15/3/08
> place chennai
> 
> sandisk 2gb rs.390
> kingston 2gb rs.400


Thanks for sharing the prices
I guess 1GB drives are no more


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Should i wait for the price drop of 8800gt?


----------



## entrana (Mar 16, 2008)

i dont think so price drop will be like hardly 1k not more


----------



## nvidia (Mar 16, 2008)

^^+1
There is no point in waiting these days. Another new card or another price drop will always be just around the corner..


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 16, 2008)

So help me finalize the configuration in 20k.
I need to upgrade the mobo, ram, graphics card and psu (if need be). The budget should not extend more than 20k. The primary use is for gaming.
The configuration i thought with the upgraded parts is:
3.0 Ghz P4 HT
2 GB 800Mhz RAM
Abit IP35-E 
MSI 8800GT OC
CM Real Power 600W

Please suggest me the appropriate parts that will fit in my budget. I know that the P4 will be a bottleneck. But i can't afford to buy a new proccy right now as i am tight on budget. How much will be the performance difference?
And please do give me ur suggestions if u ppl have a better configuration in this budget?


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 16, 2008)

^^ So, u arent upgrading the processor?? If not, that can be a bottleneck for the RAM and GPU ! Oh yeah..u arent! But why? U are spending 20K for the configuration and skipping the main thing..i.e. Processor!! IMO, besides going for a new GPU, u should invest in a new processor like Dual Core or a Quad! Or, try compromising with the GPU! Go for a good processor and mid range GPU like 8600GT, HD3650 etc. And why are you going for CM Real Power 600Watts??? Absolutely unnecessary! I think, someone told you about Extreme Power series and u got confused with the Real Power series!  Bro, Real Power series are best of line and are darn costly. Even if u wanna go with Real Power series, i suggest look 500W would be more than sufficient!! Or else, Extreme Power 600W would do..!


----------



## kanu2k7 (Mar 16, 2008)

Need and good 19in Wide screen Monitor!!!!
any suggestion my budget is Rs10000 MAX
need good looks and DVI in.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 16, 2008)

@Shloeb
get 9600GT for 10k and E2160 for 2.6k and oc it to 3Ghz.
It shud be enuf. Nd later if pocket allows, get a better proccy like E8xxx
if u are into moderate resolutions, then 9600GT will be just fine. 8800GT is far supperior at high resolutions.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey folks.. I want external USB 2.0 case for my old (segate 40gb) HDD... I specifically want the one having power on/off button and LED on the front side and wire connectors/plugs on the back side for convenience... Which brand's which model shall I buy ?


----------



## hellgate (Mar 17, 2008)

try Transcend external casings.they hav gud build quality but i dont know whether they hav the pwr on/off button or not.


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 17, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> ^^ So, u arent upgrading the processor?? If not, that can be a bottleneck for the RAM and GPU ! Oh yeah..u arent! But why? U are spending 20K for the configuration and skipping the main thing..i.e. Processor!! IMO, besides going for a new GPU, u should invest in a new processor like Dual Core or a Quad! Or, try compromising with the GPU! Go for a good processor and mid range GPU like 8600GT, HD3650 etc. And why are you going for CM Real Power 600Watts??? Absolutely unnecessary! I think, someone told you about Extreme Power series and u got confused with the Real Power series!  Bro, Real Power series are best of line and are darn costly. Even if u wanna go with Real Power series, i suggest look 500W would be more than sufficient!! Or else, Extreme Power 600W would do..!


Sorry bro. I got confused. I mean i want to buy the Extreme power 600W.

So please suggest me the various parts with prices. And if u ppl are saying so much then i will also upgrade the proccy.
So tell me if this configuration is ok? Budget 20k.
Core 2 Duo E2160 Rs.2600/-
Abit IP35-E Rs.5500/-
MSI 9600GT Rs.10000/-
CM Extreme Power 600W Rs.3600/-
2GB DDR2 800Mhz Rs.1800/-

But that goes more than 20k. It becomes Rs.23500/-. I want to stay under 20k. So please tell me on which thing i should compromise so that i don't lose much on the performance. Thanks.


By the way i play only at resolution of 1024 X 768. Because of my 15" LCD.


----------



## spyingshadow (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, can anyone help me out on the following hardware???
i m planning a mobo+procy upgrade n DONT have much money....
vot c2d retails 4 bout 6k =4-4.5k mobo....P35 chipset 
IS IT HORRENDOUS 2 go 4 a E6550?????

PS.
i'll b gamin moderatley + photoshop + C programming

PS.
i'll b gamin moderatley + photoshop + C programming


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 17, 2008)

spyingshadow said:


> IS IT HORRENDOUS 2 go 4 a E6550?????


 
I m using this CPU, it rox.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 17, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> Sorry bro. I got confused. I mean i want to buy the Extreme power 600W.
> 
> So please suggest me the various parts with prices. And if u ppl are saying so much then i will also upgrade the proccy.
> So tell me if this configuration is ok? Budget 20k.
> ...



If it is on 15" then the only thing u can compromise is graphics card and u can save some buck on PSU.

Get a 8600GT or HD3850 (256MB).
CM Xtreme 500W would be sufficient.


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 17, 2008)

@shloeb,
The config looks nice. Though, if u want to stay off the 20K limit than i'd rather suggest u to go for 8600GT. It should save you couple thousand bucks which u can save and then invest later for a better GPU like 8800GT or 8800GTS or HD3870 ! 
Look, dont go by the 8600 tag. It really isnt that bad. Trust me, except Crysis no other games can bring this card down to knees.  I've been using it for a while. Its nice. Go for a better brand and flavour instead. Like, MSI 8600GT Turbo or PaLiT 860GT Sonic+ ! The Palit one is fastest 8600 card available in the market. 
Now, decision is urs..


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Mar 18, 2008)

hi mayank,
i think you are from delhi, can you tell me from where i can get razer copper head mouse, razer mantis mouse pad and green UV case fan in new delhi. no where found it in delhi who sales Razer even SMC international. If you know let me know


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 18, 2008)

Buddy i can't keep upgrading the card again and again. I want a good performing system that can run crysis @ 1024 X 768 High. I am expecting a lot from u guys that u will give me good suggestions. I need the rig to be at par with the current generation if not future proof.
Please suggest me all the parts which u ppl feel is good.
As u ppl are suggesting me to upgrade the proccy so tell me one thing which config will perform better?

3.0 ghz p4 ht 
2gb ddr2 800
abit ip35-e
msi 9600gt oc
cm extreme power 600W 


or 

core 2 duo e2160
abit ip35-e
2gb ddr2 800
cm extreme power 600w
msi 8600gt

I think the 9600 config will be better. So what do u guys suggest?


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 18, 2008)

why not go with 8800GT


----------



## entrana (Mar 18, 2008)

dude in option 2 just replace the gfx with 8800gt.its not that expensive and it is g92 same as 9600gt


----------



## darklord (Mar 18, 2008)

8800GT is almost twice in price compared to 8600GT.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 18, 2008)

Setup 2 is better!

8800GT is even costlier than 9600GT!
U can hook on to a 3850(256MB) or a 8800GS(384MB, rare card)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 18, 2008)

3850 is much better option and value for money


----------



## entrana (Mar 18, 2008)

dude have u seen the reviews with 3850!!! besides ati is more expensive in india!! dude in setup one cant u just replace the cpu with some c2d. just overclock it to 2.6.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 18, 2008)

How much is the latest price of Q6700 ? (at Pune prefferably)


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 18, 2008)

entrana said:


> dude have u seen the reviews with 3850!!! besides ati is more expensive in india!! dude in setup one cant u just replace the cpu with some c2d. just overclock it to 2.6.


I don't have the cash to buy a new proccy. I was thinking that i will buy the rig with a better graphics card like 9600gt. I mean the setup 1. I will upgrade the proccy later. What is actually bottleneck?? Will the proccy slow down the performance in games like crysis?? If yes then by how much?? Will i not be able to play crysis at high with 30 FPS?


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 18, 2008)

^^ well, seems like u really want to go with a new GPU rather than going for a new CPU. Just think, on one hand u want at par and on the other hand u are limited with only 20K budget! Look bro, just compromise with things for now then upgrade later. This is how things goes..
Look, a 8800GT is still costly by all means. Yesterday, i inquired, a XFX sample still costs 14K and a MSI one is around 13K ! 9600GT on the other hand is close to 10.5K! However, if u really want to play Crysis with all bells and whistles @ 1024x768, i would really recommend u 8800GT! 
Though, just keep in mind these latest GPU actually demand a better CPU like C2D or C2Q to harness their full strength. Being with P4 wont help u much. Even rest of the members are trying to tell u the same thing. Thats why, everybody wants u to go for a new CPU. Or, just simply increase ur budget! 

@linux_ubuntu,
well, i am from Noida! And regarding the products, i want u to be a lill more specific!  Cant say about Razer products. Though Logitech G5 module is available. Btw, y dont u contact Yantra Online??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 19, 2008)

nicely said mayank
so this system makes a correct fit
E 2140: 2.3k
IP35e: 5k
1GB DDR2 667 transcent: 1.8k
9600GT MSI: 10k
CM 600 EP: 3k
22k
U can get 1G DDR2 for 900/- now and get another stick in one month or so when u get 900/- in hands.

this seems to be the only best option left and ull have to oc the proccy to atlest 2.6Ghz to joice the card.

@linux_ubuntu
u can either get those from www.theitwares.com
or 
www.therespawn.com


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 19, 2008)

or u can contact www.lynx-india.com for razor products

dude at that resolution even 8600GT will do well!

And for all those nVidia fans i 've found this. 
Seems to fun?


----------



## entrana (Mar 19, 2008)

one more thing . DONT GO FOR 1GB RAM. trust me i removed 1gb ram from my pc and left with only 1 gb, games wer like really really laggy. impossible to play crysis. i didnt get how 1gb ram could make this much lag. just go with setup 2 if u dont increase ur budget


----------



## spikygv (Mar 19, 2008)

@shloeb , ur p4 ht will be a bottleneck . .but the 8600 is now a entry level card , it wont last long for u to play games at high settings.

so to get the most out of your money , u have to slightly increase your budget . if u cant do it immediately , ok , go4 setup2 buy 9600GT ( i think 9600GT is better than 3850 ) and keep ur p4 proccy . .after a month or two when you get the money , get a c2d proccy .. 

If u cannot spend 3k more even after a month or two and you are stuck with 20k for another year or two for your computer upgrade , then your best bet will be to go for amd .. a cooler master 500W should suffice but its priced at 3.2k . so its better to buy CM 600W at 3.6k .  .. .


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 19, 2008)

Can u ppl suggest the amd counter part? So that i can save a little bit on the motherboard part. If i can't get a gud performing system at that price point i will try to convince my dad to increase the budget to 23k.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 19, 2008)

Koi to Intel Q6700 ki latest price batao naa yaar.....


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 19, 2008)

Q6600 multipliers = 9
Q6700 multipliers = 10 
Rest is all the same

Go with Q6600


----------



## sagardani (Mar 19, 2008)

^^^ What you mean 6600 for 9k and 6700 for 10k ?


----------



## darklord (Mar 19, 2008)

He means Q6600 has 9x multi and Q6700 has 10x, he isnt talking about the price.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 19, 2008)

Ohh can u explain what is multiplier ?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 19, 2008)

CPU speed = FSB Speed * Multiplier
you would requuire a good cooler-Thermalight 120's the best to keep it cool.it heats more than Q6600


----------



## darklord (Mar 19, 2008)

Q6700 doesnt have unlocked multiplier, it has a multiplier of 10 and QX6700 has unclocked multipliers ( Upto 14X) 
Thermalright 290 ? Which is that cooler ?never heard of it


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 19, 2008)

^ Edited
so whats the benefit of Q6700 then ? nothing?


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 19, 2008)

Can u ppl suggest me the amd counterpart?


----------



## mad1231moody (Mar 19, 2008)

Price of *Quad Core Q6600 - Rs. 10,800
Source - theitwares.com
*


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 19, 2008)

Intel Core 2 Quad -6600 or E 8400 - doubt
Abit IP35-E
Corsair-2X 1GB DDR2 (800MHZ)..
Cabinet-- Own choice
PSU- Cooler Master Extreme 600W
Monitor- 17" flat CRT (Samsung or LG) plz specify model..
Graphics Card- MSI 8800GT -512 MB
Keyboard nd Mouse: normal.
UPS- not sure..
already have HDD and DVD writer..nd speakers..

Power cut here is at specified times.. so dont know whether UPS is needed or Voltage regulator is needed and what rating??

kindly tell d market prices nd clear my doubts... nd suggest the best configuration available in 40K..


----------



## beanstalk_230 (Mar 20, 2008)

Is  EVGA e-7100/630i Mainboard better at 3160 + tax

OR 

Palit N73V
Chipsets: MCP73V (GeForce™ 7050 / nForce 610i) at 2665 + tax

Or is there any better equivalent out there at the same price point.

Personally speaking i am more interested in Palit coz i would be buying a 8600 (6-8k) card or may be MSI 8800GT OC Edition (13k) if i could stretch a bit though i may have to settle for 17" crt instead of a 19" or 22" lcd coupled with E2160 which i would overclock to some extent

Now i come to have two options, plz suggest which would be better:

Palit MB + E2160 [Rs. 2665 + Rs. 2750 = Rs. 5415]
corsair 2GB 667mhz [Rs. 2200]
Seagate 320GB [Rs. 3600]
Cabinet + Kb n Mouse Combo [Rs. 2000]
DVD writer [Rs. 1350]


Option 1:

8800GT OC + 17" CRT [Rs. 12900 + Rs. 4700 = Rs. 17600]

Option 2

XFX 8600GT (Or any better equivalent you people suggest in 5-7k range)+ 19" LCD [Rs. 5200 + 9500 = Rs. 14700]

P.S. If I go with option 1 , will my mb or procii act as a bottleneck for 8800 or the difference would be unnoticiable??


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 20, 2008)

@ramsingh,
Well, i would recommend a Quad ofcourse! E8400 is ofcourse better in terms of fabrication and frequency rating. Though, considering the future prospect, i believe C2Q 6600 should be the choice. Regarding CRT, i would suggest LG or Viewsonic. Just dont go with Samsung!  and yeah, u should buy atleast 600VA UPS for that config! 

@beanstalk,
About, bottleneck...i would say may be ur processor could be. And go for DDR2-800 RAM modules atleast plus choose WD instead of Seagate. One more thing, go with Palit or MSI 8600GT model with 512MB DDR3. That'll cost u around 5.5K! Just make sure u dont go with XFX!! Atleast for 8600GT GPU!  
Rest is good..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 20, 2008)

mayank is right about the processor!

If u can't utilize the potential of something then is equal to garbage bag.

Those N73 boards aren't much of an overclocker's thing.

In this case i 'de suggest AMD.


----------



## spyingshadow (Mar 20, 2008)

@mayank...
y du hate Seagate. ne specific reasons??
me wid seagate sincew last 5 years, no problems votsoever
y do ppl 4get dat all HDDs hv a failure percentage of 12.5% (1 in 8)


----------



## sarulan (Mar 20, 2008)

Q6600 Rs 10350 (including everything) 
WD 500GB 16MB WD5000AAKS for Rs 4800.
ASUS P5E VM HDMI (micro ATX motherboard with Q35 chipset) Rs 9700
All bought in Chennai.


----------



## monkey (Mar 20, 2008)

beanstalk_230 said:


> Is  EVGA e-7100/630i Mainboard better at 3160 + tax
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



EVGA is anydays better than Palit but neither models mentioned by you will be good for overclocking.


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 20, 2008)

come on.. guys.. plz tell d prices of d confi above ..(my earlier post)..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 21, 2008)

ramsingh said:


> Intel Core 2 Quad -6600 or E 8400 - doubt
> Abit IP35-E
> Corsair-2X 1GB DDR2 (800MHZ)..
> Cabinet-- Own choice
> ...



contact www.lynx-india.com or www.theitwares.com for all of your price check.

Buy online 1KVA UPS because i have this 430W Xtreme PSU and a 40W LCD attached to my MICROTECH 800VA double batt. UPS and i barely get 15min. backup!
These high end PSU's sucks more power so u gonna need something better!


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 21, 2008)

hi all.. finally decided on my configurtn aftr a lot of thought..
here it is ..

Intel Core 2 Quad 6600----- Rs .10600
Abit IP35E------------------Rs.5500
Corsair 2  X 1GB DDR 2 800 Mhz --Rs. 2300
MSI- 9600GT -512 MB----------- Rs. 10000
Cabinet -------------------------Rs 1400
Viewsonic   17"CRT --E70FB------Rs 5000
Coolermaster Extreme Power 600W --Rs 3600
Keybaord +Mouse-------------------Rs 700

Total--                                            Rs. 39,100

My budget is 40K.. so had to drop 8800GT and 19" LCD...
I suggestion needed/.. what is d best 17" flat CRT available??
UPS?? which one and what price??
I am looking 2 buy in March 30-31st.. should i wait for mid april or buy now(march 30-31st)??
what is the price difference between 17" CRT and 19 "CRT..? best 19" CRT??

Will purchase from Pune.. now im in Kolkata.. 
Kindly answer..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 21, 2008)

^ One change if u can make!
Cabinet: *Cooler Master Elite 330* @ *1650/-*


----------



## janitha (Mar 21, 2008)

ramsingh said:


> hi all.. finally decided on my configurtn aftr a lot of thought..
> here it is ..
> 
> Intel Core 2 Quad 6600----- Rs .10600
> ...



If you can't afford an LCD for the time being, get a second hand 17" for the time being and after few months get the LCD when prices will drop further.


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 21, 2008)

WHAT ABT THE UPS?? ND 19" crt MONITOR PRICE??


----------



## utsav (Mar 21, 2008)

Dude get a second hand 17 inch lcd and then after 6 months get an lcd .its much better. ditch away 19inch new crt


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 21, 2008)

but why nit 19" CRT??


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 21, 2008)

spyingshadow said:


> @mayank...
> y du hate Seagate. ne specific reasons??
> me wid seagate sincew last 5 years, no problems votsoever
> y do ppl 4get dat all HDDs hv a failure percentage of 12.5% (1 in 8)


No my frnd, its not like that. Infact even used to prefer Seagate for the period. However, WD has better reputation than Seagate including performance. Plus, the prices are very scalable, then why bother going for Seagate instead of Western Digital.  
About, the failure percentage, i would say that i really had bad experiences with Seagate PATA!  However, i know that SATA drives has comparatively less F.Rates. So, u see its just the matter of perception, nothing more than that.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 22, 2008)

Seagate used to have crappy performance and more failure rates, even i am also one of the sufferer. But that was past! 
Now days seagate is considered as most efficient HDD available. Those with 16MB buffers are heck of a deal!
Even top websites also recommend SEAGATE over any other brand.

Google around for some performance charts and see for urself!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 22, 2008)

WD is best 0% crash rate  and if u bought 16MB WD its much faster than segate  16MB


----------



## spyingshadow (Mar 22, 2008)

well, my 40gig PATA never crashed,
my 250gig 16mb buffer SATA has never failed me as of now...
n all dose WD fans, yes, dey r also gud...
but offlate i hv seen prices of brands fluctuate by area
e.g. u get cheap Seagates at Nehru Place neday....


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 22, 2008)

spyingshadow said:


> e.g. u get cheap Seagates at Nehru Place neday....



and the same goes for WD too..!


----------



## sarulan (Mar 23, 2008)

WD 500GB 16MB cache can be had for Rs4800+


----------



## se7en_sg (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,

I am planning to go for a Cooler Master extreme Power 500W PSU & 
a Zebronics Bijili cabby.
Plz suggest the prices & some dealers in Chandni Chowk, Kolkata.

I hope these can handle the power & cooling req. for a nVidia 9600 GT/8800 GT.
Also, The CM 500W PSU has a top-mounted 120mm fan; does that mean I have to install it upside down in the cabby ? Is it OK to install a PSU upside down ?


Thanks in advance..


----------



## spikygv (Mar 23, 2008)

psu upside down ???? the fan should be facing the insides of ur cabby. . .it sucks air from the cabby.. its enough for 8800 / 9600 .. 

you might as well CM 600W for a 200-400 rs. more. . 

but even the CM 500W is fine. . has quite high rail stability


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Try CM 330 Elite, almost same priced as Bijli.
And a better combination with CM PSU!!!


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 24, 2008)

which is d best 17" LCD under 8 K and 19"LCD under 10K...? nd post d price plz...


----------



## nvidia (Mar 24, 2008)

^^You can get ViewSonic 17" widescreen for 8.2k approx..
And some 19" LCDs from ViewSonic are priced below 10k
Source


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 24, 2008)

but kindly specify the best model in 17" and 19" CRT...

but kindly specify the best model in 17" and 19" LCD


----------



## se7en_sg (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi all, plz check out the following prices (at Kolkata) & let me know these are overpriced :

1. Cooler Master extreme power 500 W (RP-500-PCAR) : 2800 + VAT
2. Zeb Bijili Cabby w/o SMPS - 1150 + VAT
3. D-Link LAN Card - 300 + VAT


----------



## spikygv (Mar 24, 2008)

cm 500W is fine.  but consider cm 600W .


----------



## rahulmig (Mar 24, 2008)

Coolent Master 600W @ 3400/- in Mumbai


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 24, 2008)

The cheapest 19" u can get will be the viewsonic 1912w for 8.3k. Its gud for the price but has no DVI nd performance is ot that gud compared to 10k priced models.
U can get Dell 19" E198WFP for around 10k. Its the best in 10k range.


----------



## rahulmig (Mar 24, 2008)

Cheaper 19 inch u can get for 7.8


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 24, 2008)

i am gettng these prices in KOLKATA...
24.03.08
INTEL Q6600-2.4Ghz/ E8400--- 10,100/8150
Abit IP35-E-------------5100
MSI 8800GT -512MB----11850
TVSE Champ Keyboard---220
Normal Mouse-----------200
Zebronics Bijli------------1150
Cooler Master Extreme 600W----3650
2 X 1GB Kingston DDR2 (800 Mhz)---1900

Can anyone post the corresponding price in PUNE so that i can buy the cheaper componets in Kolkata and carry to PUne...


----------



## rahulmig (Mar 25, 2008)

^^ RAMSINGH 
hey i want to sell of my 4 months old 600W coolent master for 3100+200 Shipping ..Intertested pM ME


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 25, 2008)

@rahulmig.
 where d u stay??? nd why selling?


----------



## rahulmig (Mar 25, 2008)

i am selling becoz its spare lying with with.me..working condition ..used thrice .. once it went to service centre for repair . it couldnt get replaced becoz there was shortage of this PSU at that time

i stay at mumbai

@ ramsing.. i too have Ballastix RAM ..Brand NEW SEAL PACK 800 MHZ 2 GB @ 3500 + Shipping
                          Memory CAS Latency:                           4-4-4-12   *images.tigerdirect.com/main/pixel-clr.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 25, 2008)

Transcend 2 GB DDR2 667 MHz RAM - 1650 Rs in Bangalore 

Checking the price of 160 gig HDD, will post it soon . . . . . .


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 25, 2008)

160 GB Seagate SATA II 7200.10 HDD - 1,500 Rs in Bangalore. So sweet


----------



## janitha (Mar 25, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> 160 GB Seagate SATA II 7200.10 HDD - 1,500 Rs in Bangalore. So sweet



So it seems the fast Seagate 7200.10 single platter 250 GB should also have become cheaper. ( which was ~Rs.2800/-)


----------



## desiibond (Mar 26, 2008)

Sapphire Radeon 3650 card (512Mb frame buffer) now available for just $80.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 26, 2008)

.I hav Amd 3200 on Asus A8v Mx i want to upgrade to probably Am2 with better motherboard that supports ddr2 with integrated graphics . . .please can anyone quote some price and options for upgrade..  i d upgrade slowly starting with mb . . Ram  and procy ... So on... Please suggest me...ps hav financial constraints . If good price will go all in . . .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 26, 2008)

Gigabyte 780G AM2+ mobo: 4.6k or Asus M2N VM DVI: 3.2k
X2 4800+: 3.6k or 5600+: 4.3k
1G DDR2 667: 0.9k
780G has best IGP with DX 10 supports nd performs better than 7300GS stndalone card.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 26, 2008)

1 GB DDR2 for 0.9k ? 

man, thats expensive  

Single 2 GB stick will cost 1,500 (Dynet) or 1,650 (Transcend)


----------



## janitha (Mar 26, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> 1 GB DDR2 for 0.9k ?
> 
> man, thats expensive
> 
> Single 2 GB stick will cost 1,500 (Dynet) or 1,650 (Transcend)



Still, try to avoid Dynet.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah, go for transcend


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 26, 2008)

just purchases : MSI 9600GT 512 Mb--- Rs.10100
                       Abit IP35E-                Rs. 5300

was going 2 buy Intel Core 2 Quad 6600(2.4 Ghz)---Rs. 10,500 but the dealer pissed me off.. waited for 1/2 hr for the proccsr// nd when he bought it from some other shop. it was of Nov-2007 and the seal was slightly scratched.. so disint buy..
what is d curremt price of Q 6600  in Pune.. should i buy it from here(kolkata)nd take 2 pune?
Regarding ram is there any appreciable difference in Corsair value ram and Corsair XMS ram...??should i opt for value ram..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 26, 2008)

here Corsair 1G 667 is for 900~ 950
nd transcent 667 1G for 850.
single module will be having better bang for the buck, coz now 2GB is getting the mainstream..nd noones seems to care bout setting dual channel.

Actually 2*667 1G in dual channel is way better than 2G DDR2 800


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 27, 2008)

ramsingh said:


> Regarding ram is there any appreciable difference in Corsair value ram and Corsair XMS ram...??should i opt for value ram..



Value RAM is just the basic ram but if u want something more like gaming RAM then XMS2 is where u can stand. Besides XMS2 modules comes in dual setup so their compatibility is much better compared to value series.

Also XMS2 are better when it comes to overclocking too.


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 27, 2008)

"Actually 2*667 1G in dual channel is way better than 2G DDR2 800"
ddnt ndstand this?? could u plz xplain...


----------



## spikygv (Mar 27, 2008)

2*  1Gig 667 in dual channel = 2*667 = 1333 mhz ram of 2 gig ram

2gb single stick 800 mhz = 800 mhz of 2 gig ram .. . 

decide whats better.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 27, 2008)

sagargv said:


> 2*  1Gig 667 in dual channel = 2*667 = 1333 mhz ram of 2 gig ram
> 
> 2gb single stick 800 mhz = 800 mhz of 2 gig ram .. .
> 
> decide whats better.


Errr.. not exactly. Dual channel doesn't mean 2*Speed. But Dual Channel means a broader pathway.

Lemme try to explain it this way:
Consider that 40kg of load is to be transported by 2 cars, each hafing capacity of carrying 20kg load (arbitrary). Car1 runs at 800kmph and Car 2 at 667kmph.

In single channel, only one car can run at a time. So Car1 carries 20kg at a time running at a speed of 800kmph. Then does it for the second time.

In dual channel, both cars can run simultaneously. But the speed of both the cars (Car2) is only 667kmph (as compared to 800kmph for Car1). So both cars can carry 20kgs and run together, albeit at a lower speed.

I hope the single/dual channel confusion is cleared


----------



## axxo (Mar 27, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Errr.. not exactly. Dual channel doesn't mean 2*Speed. But Dual Channel means a broader pathway.
> 
> Lemme try to explain it this way:
> Consider that 40kg of load is to be transported by 2 cars, each hafing capacity of carrying 20kg load (arbitrary). Car1 runs at 800kmph and Car 2 at 667kmph.
> ...



what happens if anyone car runs out of fuel??


----------



## rahulmig (Mar 27, 2008)

it will run on Consuming O2 ..lol


----------



## spikygv (Mar 27, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Errr.. not exactly. Dual channel doesn't mean 2*Speed. But Dual Channel means a broader pathway.
> 
> Lemme try to explain it this way:
> Consider that 40kg of load is to be transported by 2 cars, each hafing capacity of carrying 20kg load (arbitrary). Car1 runs at 800kmph and Car 2 at 667kmph.
> ...



thanks for correcting me. ..i think thats equivalent to what i said if the data is distributable . . in this example of load. . if the 40kg can be split into 2*20kg and 2 cars run at the same time , its equivalent to one car carrying 20kg at twice the speed , rite ?


----------



## aneesh kalra (Mar 27, 2008)

My latest acquisition is Seagate Barracuda 160 GB SATA drive for RS 1750, is this too, this was the cheapest quote which I got from Computer Empire, Nehru Place. How much does an equivalent WD(WesternDigital) drive cost and is it better performance wise ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 27, 2008)

sagargv said:


> thanks for correcting me. ..i think thats equivalent to what i said if the data is distributable . . in this example of load. . if the 40kg can be split into 2*20kg and 2 cars run at the same time , its equivalent to one car carrying 20kg at twice the speed , rite ?


Not exactly, the load sharing e.g was just given to simplify things. The bandwidth (capacity) of both differs. So practically if the load carrying capacity of 800kmph car is 20kg then for 667kmph car its 15kg (thats what the 5300 in PC-5300 for DDR2 667 and 6400 in PC-6400 for DDR2 800 represent  )


----------



## spikygv (Mar 28, 2008)

ok . .for simplicity lets assume 2gb ddr 800mhz vs. 2x1 gb ddr 800mhz .. .then will my theory hold good ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 28, 2008)

DUAL CHANNEL EXPLAINED:

*www.devhardware.com/c/a/Memory/Dual-Channel/2/

Despite the above link explains everything, the dual channel doesn't improve much of the performance.


----------



## rahulmig (Mar 28, 2008)

+1


----------



## digitraju (Mar 28, 2008)

If cpu and motherboard both run at 1333FSB, what should be speed of memory? 667 or 800?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 28, 2008)

sagargv said:


> ok . .for simplicity lets assume 2gb ddr 800mhz vs. 2x1 gb ddr 800mhz .. .then will my theory hold good ?


Yep, when you compare RAMs with same speed then your theory is perfect 



digitraju said:


> If cpu and motherboard both run at 1333FSB, what should be speed of memory? 667 or 800?


Get the highest speed memory for better performance and bandwidth.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 28, 2008)

digitraju said:


> If cpu and motherboard both run at 1333FSB, what should be speed of memory? 667 or 800?




1333 fsb with 667 ram gives good result. .but 800 ram will slightly improve it . . but are u really going to keep that fsb at 1333 mhz ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 28, 2008)

sagargv said:


> 1333 fsb with 667 ram gives good result. .but 800 ram will slightly improve it . . but are u really going to keep that fsb at 1333 mhz ?


All the newer C2D E6x50 and E8x00 run at 1333mhz fsb.


----------



## nithinmohantk (Mar 29, 2008)

Dear buddies;

I'm would like to get a  latest pricing information on the following

MOBO: MSI K9A2-CF - AMD 790x  Chipset and Crossfire Ready
PROCY: AMD BE-2400 2.3 Ghz 45W energy Efficient
            AMD Athlon X2 5000+ Black Edition or an equivalent Energy Efficient

RAM: Transend 2x 2GB DDR2 

Please let me know the latest pricing and where i can get it. I'm from Hyderabad..


----------



## nvidia (Mar 29, 2008)

^^2GB RAM single stick will cost around 1.6k(667MHz)

And i dont think Black edition processors are available in India.


----------



## nithinmohantk (Mar 29, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Gigabyte 780G AM2+ mobo: 4.6k or Asus M2N VM DVI: 3.2k
> X2 4800+: 3.6k or 5600+: 4.3k
> 1G DDR2 667: 0.9k
> 780G has best IGP with DX 10 supports nd performs better than 7300GS stndalone card.



Could u please tell me where i can get 
Gigabyte 780G AM2+ mobo: 4.6k and X2 5600+: 4.3k 
2x 2G DDR2 800

on the price above.. I'm from HYD. could it be possible to do shipping..


----------



## spikygv (Mar 29, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> All the newer C2D E6x50 and E8x00 run at 1333mhz fsb.



ya , but if its a c2d , then definitely he's going to OC .. since multiplier is locked in upward direction , he has to increase fsb , rite ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 29, 2008)

^^^ I'm sorry, I didn't get you. You mean to say OC the RAM to 1333mhz?


----------



## spikygv (Mar 31, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ I'm sorry, I didn't get you. You mean to say OC the RAM to 1333mhz?



no. . increase fsb beyond 333 mhz which means that fsb ( as we talk usually ) goes beyond 1333 mhz. .


----------



## coolendra (Apr 3, 2008)

can any1 please help me with prices of external hard drives
External Desktop HDD as well as External Laptop HDDs
How much wil a 250GB , 500 GB nd 750 GB cost ??...
nd wat bout the portable ones ... 

please suggest...


----------



## mikeon (Apr 3, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the prices of Asus m2a-vm (non hdmi) and AMD X2 4200, 250gb sata2 hdd and 2gb ddr2 ram... 

I'm in goa and could you recommend a dealer...


----------



## yahooo.c0m (Apr 7, 2008)

*Need suggestions on PC Config :*

Hi , 
      I am looking to assemble a pc within 20k. And i need some expert's help with my config. I have decided that it should be based on AMD platform , 1GB RAM. I am not much into serious gaming ,rather an occational gamer. so not looking 4 a add-on card. But mother-board should have on-board graphics.

Suggest me on the config please. thanks


----------



## ashok jain (Apr 7, 2008)

mikeon said:


> Can anyone tell me the prices of Asus m2a-vm (non hdmi) and AMD X2 4200, 250gb sata2 hdd and 2gb ddr2 ram...
> 
> I'm in goa and could you recommend a dealer...


Dear ,

asus m2a-vm + x2 4200+ cost 5000-5200 street price.

250 gb hitachi sata 2250 , segate 2450/-

2 gb transcend ddr2 ram 667 - 1600-1650



coolendra said:


> can any1 please help me with prices of external hard drives
> External Desktop HDD as well as External Laptop HDDs
> How much wil a 250GB , 500 GB nd 750 GB cost ??...
> nd wat bout the portable ones ...
> ...



there is 2 types in external HDD , 2.5" & 3.5" both work with desktop & laptop.

3.5" we recommanded segate maxtor 250Gb basic - 3250/-
seagate maxtor basic - 500 gb 5100/-

segate freeagent 250 gb - 3750/-
freeagent 500 gb 6250/-
freeagent 750 - 8500/-

2.5" we recomm. WD passport 160GB - 3650-3750
WD passport 250 gb 5400/-

segate freeagent go 160 gb 4500/-
segate freeagent go 250 gb 6500/-


----------



## mikeon (Apr 7, 2008)

hey thanks for the reply,

these mumbai rates are damn good man ! In goa when I asked, he told me the price of a 250gb hdd was 3300 and ddr2 ram 2gb was 2400 !!!I could get all these items from mumbai tho but if anything goes wrong claiming under warranty would be difficult right ? Ill have to get it back to mumbai as I'm in goa...


----------



## Basanta (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi, can anyone please provide me the good dealer address here in dheradun.

Hi, can anyone please provide me the good dealer address here in dheradun for graphics card


----------



## broadnet6 (Apr 9, 2008)

*i have bought a lenovo laptop.my model is LENOVO 3000 Y500A
configuration:
intel core 2duo 1.73ghz
160gb sata wdc hdd
2gb ddr2 ram
nvidia GO 7400GS 512mb PCI-E graphics
15"WXGA TFT
DVD WRITER COMBO
BLUETOOTH
CE-LEVEL,HD DOLBY AUDIO
1 YEAR CC WARRANTY
WINDOWS VISTA BASIC ORIGINAL DVD
TV TUNER AND REMOTE ENABLED
8GB PEN DRIVE
1.3MP WEB CAMERA
FACE VERIFICATION
SUPPORT TURBO CACHE
SLOT IN ODD
FAST CHARGE LION BATTERY 

TOTAL COST :Rs46,000+VAT I HAVE BOUGHT IT FROM CHADNI MARKET IN KOLKATA.SHARE YOUR VIEWS*


----------



## entrana (Apr 10, 2008)

not bad at all, though the gfx cud have been a lil better


----------



## itisravishankar (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey. I m thinking for graphics card upgrade.I was almost done with 2x 8800gt in sli when i read about 9800GX2 review. It is faster than even two 8800gtx in sli. Its price is 600 dollars. At what price it is being launched in india? Should i go for 8800gt now or wait for its price to come down? Will i be able to get it within rs. 30000 after, say, two months? Currently using e6750 and 2x7900gt.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 11, 2008)

^^ wrong area to post . 9800GX2 is simply a filling in product . in two - 4 months , we'll see a much more powerful GT200 based 9900 series ..ofcourse ,they are rumors . if u're happy with ur existing setup  , then wait. if u cant wait anymore , consider 9600GT SLI as it scales very well . .i dont think the 9800GX2 is worth its price in india . 41k .


----------



## vincy24 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi can someone please let me know the rates for the following

1GB Laptop RAM So-DIMM PC4200 or PC4300 533Mhz
2GB Laptop RAM So-DIMM 533Mhz
1GB Laptop RAM So-DIMM 667Mhz
2GB Laptop RAM So-DIMM 667Mhz


----------



## Ramstrong (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi, I'm planning to buy the latest ASUS P5E3 Deluxe WiFi (X38 Chipset) or ASUS P5E3 Premium WiFi-AP (X48 Chipset) MoBo. The ASUS 3870X2 1GB TOP Graphic Card is also in my to buy list. I have tried in Bangalore but both the MoBos as well as the graphics card are not available. Where can I buy these things from, in India & what will be the indicative prices? Do I have to import it? If so from which website?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
C2D E6600 @ 3470 MHz (385.5x9); ThermalRight 120 Extreme CPU Cooler; ASUS P5W DH Deluxe MoBo; 2x1 GB PC8500 OCZ nVidia SLI RAM @ 4-4-4-12; 1180 GB Seagate & WD Cavier HDDs (5 HDDs); XFX 7900GT; ASUS DVD-RAM; Sony DVD-RAM; Antec 650W Trio; Antec 900 Gaming Case; OS - XP Pro & Vista Ultimate 32 Bit.

AMD AM2 4200+ @ 2730 MHz (273x10; ThermalRight 120 extreme CPU Cooler; ASUS CrossHair MoBo; 2x1 GB PC6400 OCZ Spl. Edition RAM @ 5-5-5-15-2T; 3 x 500 GB WD Cavier HDDs, 2 x XFX 8800GTS 320GB in SLI Mode; 2x Samsung DVD-RW; Corsair HX 620W Modular PSU; Imported transparent perspex PC Case; OS - XP Pro & Vista ultimate.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 14, 2008)

whats the price of altec lansing atp3 , lansing vs4121 and logitech x230 ?


----------



## Ramstrong (Apr 14, 2008)

Do we get CRT Monitor 19" or above & what willbe the indicative prices? I was told by some vendors in SP road, bangalore that CRT Monitors of 19" & above are not available.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C2D E6600 @ 3470 MHz (385.5x9); ThermalRight 120 Extreme CPU Cooler; ASUS P5W DH Deluxe MoBo; 2x1 GB PC8500 OCZ nVidia SLI RAM @ 4-4-4-12; 1180 GB Seagate & WD Cavier HDDs (5 HDDs); XFX 7900GT; ASUS DVD-RAM; Sony DVD-RAM; Antec 650W Trio; Antec 900 Gaming Case; Philips 19” CRT monitor; iBall 1600 dpi Laser Mouse; OS - XP Pro & Vista Ultimate 32 Bit.

AMD AM2 4200+ @ 2730 MHz (273x10; ThermalRight 120 extreme CPU Cooler; ASUS CrossHair MoBo; 2x1 GB PC6400 OCZ Spl. Edition RAM @ 5-5-5-15-2T; 3 x 500 GB WD Cavier HDDs, 2 x XFX 8800GTS 320GB in SLI Mode; 2x Samsung DVD-RW; Corsair HX 620W Modular PSU; Imported transparent perspex PC Case with 5 tricolor LED Fans; Logitech MX 518 Mouse; TVS Gold KeyBoard; OS - XP Pro & Vista ultimate 32 Bit.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 14, 2008)

offtopic : ^^ is that ur sig or a part of ur post ???


----------



## sanjuz (Apr 15, 2008)

*@ Experts Plz Suggest the Speakers with rate*

Experts please suggest me a high output.,,,Speaker... in the budget of  
Rs 5000/- to Rs 10000/- 

and what about this products....

1. Logitech G51 Surround Sound Speaker System = Rate ????
2. Logitech Z-5300e THX-Certified 280-Watt 5.1 Surround = ?????
3. Logitech X-540 5_1 Speaker = ?????

 Logitech, Altec lancin or Creative which one gives best performance...

and out of this which on eis best  5.1 Surround or 2.1 THX  certified speakers

In performance i need High bass - Low Noise in full sound,,


please provide link or url to get more info about speakers in india near by mumbai... with rate 


Thanks

SANJUZ


----------



## justin9180 (Apr 15, 2008)

i  need da price of coupla products ...

CORE 2 duo-e6750
mother board-XFX nForce® 650i Ultra MCP
                   XFX NFORCE 680I SLI 
{do v actually get XFX mobo in mumbai?do they come cheap}


graphic card-XFX 8600GT/256MB


cld u quote lamington road'z price!l


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 16, 2008)

@sanjuz,
to tell u the best...simply add 2K more to ur budget and go for the Creative 250D ! This is the best 2.1 speaker i've tested yet! After that, Altec Lansing 621! They are priced ~ 7-8K! Extremely fine mid and high range sound. Bass isnt that loud but perfect thumps and response! Anyways, within that budget there are few. 
First of all, about the products u mentioned...
G51: Havent heard them yet. So, no comments on this one! 
Z5300: Perfect bang for the bucks. Sadly, its been discontinued! 
X540: Everything fine within 75% volume levels. Beyond that, sounds little weird!  
I would prefer, Artis ones over them. 
Hence, in the list...i say G51 should be the best in sound. Though, overpriced.


----------



## royal (Apr 16, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> Z5300: Perfect bang for the bucks. Sadly, its been discontinued!


 
I would like to personally shoot the Logitech guys involved with taking this decision   



mayanksharma said:


> X540: Everything fine within 75% volume levels. Beyond that, sounds little weird!
> I would prefer, Artis ones over them.


Could you shed some light on any particular Artis model ?  



mayanksharma said:


> Hence, in the list...i say G51 should be the best in sound. Though, overpriced.


I feel the same


----------



## aadipa (Apr 16, 2008)

I am looking for Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H. Does anyone know where can I find it in Mumbai? Any other good 780G based mobo available in Mumbai?


----------



## sanjuz (Apr 16, 2008)

royal said:


> I would like to personally shoot the Logitech guys involved with taking this decision
> 
> 
> Could you shed some light on any particular Artis model ?
> ...




ok then tell me finally which speaker... to get buy... @ what rate..



and
what will be the rate for Logitech G 51


----------



## royal (Apr 16, 2008)

sanjuz said:


> ok then tell me finally which speaker... to get buy... @ what rate..
> and
> what will be the rate for Logitech G 51


 
If you do not plan to play games/watch movies too loudly , you can go for X-540 ~ Rs. 5.5K else its G51 ~ Rs 11K - 12K


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 16, 2008)

^^  +1 for that! 

@royal,
Artis S7500R !


----------



## royal (Apr 16, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> ^^ +1 for that!
> 
> @royal,
> Artis S7500R !


 
Do you have any personal experience on that ? The site does not post RMS ratings   Any idea about the price ?


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 17, 2008)

well, i dont have any personal experiences on Artis peripherals as they arent available in Delhi! 
However, the price tag ~6-6.5K is pretty nice!


----------



## royal (Apr 17, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> well, i dont have any personal experiences on Artis peripherals as they arent available in Delhi!
> However, the price tag ~6-6.5K is pretty nice!


 
True and in the past I have read pretty good reviews. However they have discontinued a good model S-10 Mini and I am not willing to take chances on other models.  

Maybe you can arrange for a Z5300 for me.  Else I am going for X540  since I have a small room.  
It sells for approx Rs. 5000 in Kolkata. Is this a good price ?


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 17, 2008)

^^considering its a good 6 channel surround system and thats too from Logitech. Yep, thats a good price. One more thing, did u inquire about Altec Lansing 251?? 

Yes, my frnd had S10 from Kumar peripherals an yr ago. Even today, the system rocks his world.  I've seen S10 performance. To tell u truly, its LFE was the only thing, that caught my eyes everytime. One word..MASSIVE! 
Z5300? Well, even i am looking for that speaker. I am also looking for Megaworks 550. Sadly, no words about them. 
Anyways, i can lend you few from my setup.  
However, i found some better alternatives...
Creative G500 (310W RMS) and ofcourse Logitech Z5500. (But their price....)
Someday, i'll go for them. Now only if my G90D fails to impress me, i'll change my mind. But thats not gonna happen soon. 500W from Sony is something!! 
However, i am still running them on front setup. Can someone please help me setting them on 6 channel setup? I'll be really glad..


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Is Penryn Quad Core Q9450 available in Mumbai??

If not, any idea about by when will it be available??


----------



## royal (Apr 18, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> One more thing, did u inquire about Altec Lansing 251??


 
No I didn't . Should I do it ? 

My 666th Post   I am devil incarnate


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 18, 2008)

@mastermunj

I can get it for you if u r interested !! ..PM ME if interested


----------



## jasku (Apr 19, 2008)

rahulmig said:


> @mastermunj
> 
> I can get it for you if u r interested !! ..PM ME if interested



how bout the q9450 in chennai ??


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 19, 2008)

rahulmig said:


> @mastermunj
> 
> I can get it for you if u r interested !! ..PM ME if interested



I am waiting for penryn series since February..

What will be its price ???


----------



## sanjuz (Apr 19, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> ^^considering its a good 6 channel surround system and thats too from Logitech. Yep, thats a good price. One more thing, did u inquire about Altec Lansing 251??
> 
> Yes, my frnd had S10 from Kumar peripherals an yr ago. Even today, the system rocks his world.  I've seen S10 performance. To tell u truly, its LFE was the only thing, that caught my eyes everytime. One word..MASSIVE!
> Z5300? Well, even i am looking for that speaker. I am also looking for Megaworks 550. Sadly, no words about them.
> ...





hi.. guys in Surat E - zone (Mall) offering Logitech Z5500 at 14990/- (Instead 27000/-) Launching  scheme..

is it best deal to  buy Logitech Z5500 @ 14990/- now...
any info that price will gong to get low... cause in US Z 5500 cost 
$200 = INR 8000/-

or should i wait some more for getting price low...


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 19, 2008)

@mastermunj
@ jasku 

PM SENT to u


----------



## royal (Apr 19, 2008)

sanjuz said:


> hi.. guys in Surat E - zone (Mall) offering Logitech Z5500 at 14990/- (Instead 27000/-) Launching scheme..
> 
> is it best deal to buy Logitech Z5500 @ 14990/- now...
> any info that price will gong to get low... cause in US Z 5500 cost
> ...


 
Just grab it man   ...no point comparing US prices with Indian prices.


----------



## GLADIATOR27 (Apr 19, 2008)

can any one help me buy a new pc for around Rs:45,000 budget with a graphics card that supports DX10!!!!!
Its EMERGENCY!!!!!!!!!!  gonna buy it in two days!!!

I alreadily opened up a new thread in here but sadly no replies!!

May be because i'm new in here?   

please help........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MasterMinds (Apr 19, 2008)

en8600 by asus rest search the forum u WILL find the answer


----------



## GLADIATOR27 (Apr 19, 2008)

This is a configuration that i got it from a shop!!!!!!

[INTEL CORE 2 DUO 2.66 GHZ (E6600)]=*Rs:13,850*(along with processor and motherboard)
[INTEL DG-33 MOTHER BOARD]
4GB RAM DDR2=*Rs:4200*
160GB SATA HARD DISK=*Rs:2100*
19" TFT LCD SAMSUMG MIST MONITOR=*Rs:10,750*
LOGITECH MM KEYBOARD & OPT MOUSE*=Rs:750*
SONY DVD WRITER=*Rs:1400*
NVIDIA 8600 GT GRAPHICS CARD 512 MB DEDICATED=*Rs:5600*
NUMERIC 600 VA UPS=*Rs:1900*

*TOTAL 45,000*


*Is this configuration is good enough for my spending???? *


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 19, 2008)

buy bigger HDD


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 19, 2008)

^^ yea buy bigger hdd considering u can get 250gb for around 2.4-2.5k


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 19, 2008)

@GLADIATOR27

Processor - get a E8400, cheaper and better (unless it was a typo and you actually meant Q6600)

Mobo - you are buying a dedicated gfx card so why do you need onboard graphics.. G33 has onboard.. so get yourself a P35 mobo

Monitor - theres very small diff in price bet 19" and 20" LCDs these days so get the 20" one 

HDD - put Rs 500 more and get a 250GB

gfx card - get the 256MB GDDR3 version instead of this 512MB DDR2 one (unless the one you said was a 512MB DDR3 but thats costlier than what you have quoted)

_


----------



## aadipa (Apr 19, 2008)

aadipa said:


> I am looking for Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H. Does anyone know where can I find it in Mumbai? Any other good 780G based mobo available in Mumbai?


finally found it @ PrimeABGB


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 20, 2008)

GLADIATOR27 said:


> This is a configuration that i got it from a shop!!!!!!
> 
> [INTEL CORE 2 DUO 2.66 GHZ (E6600)]=*Rs:13,850*(along with processor and motherboard)
> [INTEL DG-33 MOTHER BOARD]
> ...



Smoke that board!! Its a shame for that processor if u use that board with it.
Get something like *IP35-E*. 
Buy *SAMSUNG SH-203B DVD RW (SATA)* - 1250/-
With 4GB RAM, u gotta have to use Vista. Otherwise, its useless, Which also added up somewhat 4000/- 
Save something on RAM too.
Now u already saved a couple of bucks. So u can easily get a 9600GT.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 20, 2008)

^^^
nope.. for a 9600GT he needs 4.5k more than his existing config 


_


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 20, 2008)

Go for Ip35 Pro !@!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 20, 2008)

@Gladiator


> NVIDIA 8600 GT GRAPHICS CARD 512 MB DEDICATED=*Rs:5600
> *




is this the DDR3 version??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 20, 2008)

@GLADIATOR27
get 2GB ram as of now nd upgrade later. And also get E8400 if for gaming. 
And Abit IP35-E. SO there is enuf cash left for a sweet 9600GT which is far better than 8600GT 256 or 512 GDDR3.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 20, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^
> nope.. for a 9600GT he needs 4.5k more than his existing config
> 
> 
> _



Thats what i said. He can save on RAM and DVDRW and the potential purchase of Windows Vista.

@gladiator27
Q6600 is a little power hungry processor and when u overclock it, it requires more power.
A good suggestion would be E8200, fairly priced and since its a Penryn core it requires less power and 45nm gives u more potential to overclock.

I thing its more than enough to save much for a 9600GT.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 20, 2008)

^^^^
ok I never knew u asked to change the processor  now it tallies 


_


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 22, 2008)

Guys,

I am planning to buy a new PC by may mid. Budget is 40,000/-

Kindly suggest me good configuration..

Usage are programming (Web Server + Database Server + Application Server) & games & movies and surfing..

I am basically confused to choose between Quad or Duo.. Have asked this in another thread as well...


----------



## realdan (Apr 22, 2008)

*isn't this topics for posting latest prices? and not for asking questions relaing to config or others?*


----------



## mayanks_098 (Apr 22, 2008)

Whats the price of (transcend/kingston) 1 gb and 2 gb ddr2 800MHz in Delhi? Or approximate price?


----------



## uday9484 (Apr 23, 2008)

hi to all forum members this is uday from HYD
i want to upgrade pc(cpu,MB,RAM,gfx)
As i was midcore gamer i don’t need all that pixel monsters because I was using my old 15” monitor that wont be upgraded right now.
I will be satisfied playing games at low resolution as possible.
So my budget is ~25k I know it is low but don’t want to compromise on all parts rather compromising on some of parts which can upgrade later on
So firstly motherboard this part won’t be compromised at any cost
The requirements are: should be futuristic ie support of pci-e 2.0(right now not going 2.0 gfx card) and all latest cpu’s
And don’t need any sli or crossfire support as well
And reading all ur reviews in this forum I shootout some mobo’s
 XFX 650i, Asus p5k, msi p35 platinum, Abit ip35 pro and my query is does all this support pci-e 2.0 are not!
And what about next gen chips x38 x48 750i does all this comes in my bracket!

And for gfx I was very satisfied by XFX 8600GT or Asus 8600GT(at least for my req) 
My query is: Is it wise to go for new one or second hand for above gfx cards
                     Because they are a bit old in accordance with market

And lastly cpu: guys give me the one which will fit in this budget.

Thanks for all u r valuable suggestions.


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 23, 2008)

Processor -E8200 - 8000 /- 
Motherboard- ABIT IP35-E -5500/-
RAM - 2 GB Transend 800 Mhz    = 1950/- 
Power Supply - Coolent Master 600W -3400 /-
Graphics Card - Rest u Can Invest Here !! 
                       My Advice Go for EVGA Graphics Card !


----------



## uday9484 (Apr 23, 2008)

why all are suggesting abit ip35 E is it that much reliable  
how many are used ip35 E
in its website also they are not mention it is pci-e 2.0 complaint
i need pci-e 2.0 complaint boards

i have read in previous posts that XFX 8600GT has over heat issues is it for all cards!


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 24, 2008)

ABIT IP 35 -E is Reliable
IP35 Pro is Reliable but it Cosr Rs 9k..Total as u have mention goes overpriced


----------



## madhavan46 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi,to all
its urgent!!!
can any one tell me ,which motherboard ,processor and graphic card ,should i have to buy, my budget is about 10k ,u can suggest me both in amd and intel


----------



## monkey (Apr 24, 2008)

uday9484 said:


> why all are suggesting abit ip35 E is it that much reliable
> how many are used ip35 E
> in its website also they are not mention it is pci-e 2.0 complaint
> i need pci-e 2.0 complaint boards
> ...



I have a friend of mine who is having troubles with IP35-E though this mobo has good feature set for its price. 

As for 8600GT you can opt for eVGA too (for 5.1k).


----------



## entrana (Apr 25, 2008)

xfx would be better though


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 25, 2008)

I want to know the price of following graphics card 

XFX 7300 GT, XFX 7300 GS, XFX 7600 GT & XFX 7600 GS.
Plz mention prices of AGP versions only.

Thanks.


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 26, 2008)

What is the price of

1) Samsung SH-S203B
2) Pinnacle  TV Tuner (Suggest me good card...with all features available today)

I will buy....from Nehru Place Delhi


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 26, 2008)

bajaj151 said:


> What is the price of
> 
> 1) Samsung SH-S203B
> 
> I will buy....from Nehru Place Delhi



Almost 1150/-


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 26, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Almost 1150/-




Anyone Suggestion for TV Tuner Card ?? (Budget: 2500)


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 26, 2008)

Check my signature:

U will find several hardware prices.
U can go for Pinnacle cards, whatever comes in that price range.
My personal suggestion is Go for External TV Tuner Cards.


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 27, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Check my signature:
> 
> U will find several hardware prices.
> U can go for Pinnacle cards, whatever comes in that price range.
> My personal suggestion is Go for External TV Tuner Cards.



Actually...I think...external cards...dont have the feature of recording....but I want recording...thats why I am going with Internal card.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 27, 2008)

where can i get altec lansing atp3 / vs 4121 in b'lore ? any idea about cost of vs 4121 ?

thanks.


----------



## skghosh44 (Apr 27, 2008)

Have anyone Reviewed the Intel E8400 C2D Processor, What is it Performance with Intel G33 chipset based Mother board. If there is other chipset with onboard graphics Please name the  Motherboard  which is best suited with the E8400 processor.


----------



## axxo (Apr 27, 2008)

which is the cheapest 22" LCD monitor? or any 22" under 12k range?


----------



## royal (Apr 28, 2008)

Guys is Rs. 4700 + VAT decent price for Logitech X-540 ?


----------



## nimesh2india (Apr 28, 2008)

can anyone find out the price of Logitech z5500 5.1 speakers and also contact no in mumbai.


----------



## amitash (Apr 29, 2008)

wat is theprice of:
asus maximus formula mobo
abit

wat is theprice of:
asus maximus formula mobo
abit ix38 quad gt mobo


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 29, 2008)

amitash said:


> wat is theprice of:
> asus maximus formula mobo
> abit
> 
> ...


 
I had asked my dealer for the cost of these 2 boards in the first week of April in Bangalore.

ASUS Maximus Formula is Rs14,500
Abit IX38 Quad GT was 11900

I got the ASUS Maximus Formula board.


----------



## hsetir (May 1, 2008)

My brother is buying following cpu and motherboard from calcutta 
1. Dual core e2180 2.0ghz
2. gigabyte ga-g31m-s2l  or    asus p5n-mx 
He is overclocking enthusiast. What are the optimal prices for these and which mobo would be better for 3.0ghz ocing.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## nvidia (May 1, 2008)

^^The processor is not good for OCing AFAIK... Get a quad core procy and you OC it a lot with the stock cooler...


----------



## hsetir (May 1, 2008)

But I've read many places it overclocks 50% on stock cooler. Just on the line with e2160.


----------



## avi1708 (May 1, 2008)

hey can anyone tell me the individual prices of the following (in calcutta preferebly )??

intel core2duo e6540
msi 8800gts 512mb
msi 8800gt 512mb oc(512MB GDDR3,Core: 660MHz,1.9GHz,57.6GBps)
2gb of ddr2 800mhz ram with great timings(please quote)
80gb sata2 7200rpm hdd
160gb sata2 7200rpm hdd
17" lg crt moniter


----------



## royal (May 1, 2008)

avi1708 said:


> hey can anyone tell me the individual prices of the following (in calcutta preferebly )??
> 
> msi 8800gt 512mb oc(512MB GDDR3,Core: 660MHz,1.9GHz,57.6GBps)


 
I bought one from Tirupati about a month ago for Rs. 11500 + VAT


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 2, 2008)

royal said:


> I bought one from Tirupati about a month ago for Rs. 11500 + VAT



And how about performance and temp.
I mean ur answer might change blind faith for XFX "Extreme hot"(technically)!


----------



## royal (May 2, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> And how about performance and temp.
> I mean ur answer might change blind faith for XFX "Extreme hot"(technically)!


 
Performance hasn't given me any cause of concern till now  

And temp is around 55C during gaming with A/C off


----------



## Cool G5 (May 2, 2008)

What's the current price of XFX 7600GT AGP?


----------



## royal (May 2, 2008)

Friends is this offer for Z5300 good enough ? Or should I go for X540 @ Rs. 4800 ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 3, 2008)

royal said:


> Performance hasn't given me any cause of concern till now
> 
> And temp is around 55C during gaming with A/C off



And Voila!
This is it!
Thank u my friend!
So that confirms that the MSI OC card is cheaper and runs cooler than XFX.
So all of u guys who wants to own a 8800GT, read this. Go for MSI 8800GT! It is cooler and much better value for money!


----------



## royal (May 3, 2008)

Today went to Chandni to buy AOC 24" LCD monitor. Price quoted was Rs. 20500 + VAT. When I insisted that I can get a DELL for Rs. 21000 (didn't mention the road permit thing though  ) they started to tell how good AOC customer service is without giving any priority to the quality of the product. 

AOC is comparatively unknown and its very hard to find any decent review  .That its a good VFM is alright but if DELL was easily available (its priced less than AOC) then nobody would have opted for AOC  . 

Anyway I wasn't ready to shell out > Rs. 21K for AOC and decided against buying it. AOC should take note that better options are available though not as easily .


----------



## chandal_keta (May 3, 2008)

really good information...
and i new user here

chandal!


----------



## ajayashish (May 3, 2008)

royal said:


> Today went to Chandni to buy AOC 24" LCD monitor. Price quoted was Rs. 20500 + VAT. When I insisted that I can get a DELL for Rs. 21000 (didn't mention the road permit thing though  ) they started to tell how good AOC customer service is without giving any priority to the quality of the product.
> 
> AOC is comparatively unknown and its very hard to find any decent review  .That its a good VFM is alright but if DELL was easily available (its priced less than AOC) then nobody would have opted for AOC  .
> 
> Anyway I wasn't ready to shell out > Rs. 21K for AOC and decided against buying it. AOC should take note that better options are available though not as easily .


 
Well i dont know much abt this but one of my friend needed a lappy from dell 1525 and ordered for that... dell representative said that he needs a road permit and my friend said that he cannot arrange that... he then after 2 days called him back and gave an address here in Salt Lake of a shop... they said to place the order and his product will be delivered there .... he did the same and he got the lappy in due time without any permit


----------



## royal (May 3, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> Well i dont know much abt this but one of my friend needed a lappy from dell 1525 and ordered for that... dell representative said that he needs a road permit and my friend said that he cannot arrange that... he then after 2 days called him back and gave an address here in Salt Lake of a shop... they said to place the order and his product will be delivered there .... he did the same and he got the lappy in due time without any permit


 
Could you please let me know the name of the shop ?   I might just be able to get that monitor


----------



## sr_garg (May 4, 2008)

hello frnds plzz tell me the price of creative headset HS-600 n HS-400. i need to buy a good headset by monday within Rs. 500-1000. u may reply here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86870

thnx


----------



## Cool G5 (May 4, 2008)

Some price quotes from Lamington Road :

Odyssey Optical mouse : Rs.150/-
Creative Stereo desktop speakers : Rs.350/-
Zebronics 7300GT AGP : Rs.4,050/-


----------



## ajayashish (May 4, 2008)

royal said:


> Could you please let me know the name of the shop ?  I might just be able to get that monitor


 
The shop name is Mircosolus in Salt Lake... near CAP Camp in Salt Lake


----------



## royal (May 4, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> The shop name is Mircosolus in Salt Lake... near CAP Camp in Salt Lake


 
Ohh, I guessed it...

BE-101, 1st Floor,
Sector-1,
Salt Lake
Kolkata-64

They have the same disrepute as Supreme   Anyway thx very much for the info...let's see what comes out


----------



## patelpk (May 5, 2008)

Hi,

Can someone tell me the current price of ASUS P5W DH Deluxe motherboard in Bangalore & where i can get it.

Thanks


----------



## royal (May 5, 2008)

Today I called DELL once again and as usual they asked for road permit. When I said that one of my friends has got his lappy shipped to a shop (Microsolus) the cust rep , after putting me on hold for some time, replied that it can be arranged but I would have to pay VAT @4%  . He said the total price would come close to Rs. 26000   The reason he gave was that in WB, we have to pay octroi that amounts to Rs. 3K (approx) .  What s*** is this ?  

This is the quote that I received today...

*KC-STD/MON KC-STD/MON - Kits For Dell Client Standard Monitor 1 25,461.00*
*Options*
WXTI213-SM -3 Years Advanced Exchange (Next Business Day) 
GP118 -Dell(TM) E248WFP Entry 24" Widescreen Flat Panel LCD Monitor (Analog & DVI)​4132Y -Kit - 220V Power Cord (G-TYPE/10AMP) 
================================================================
*Amount Rs 25,461.00*
*CST / VAT0%% Rs 0.00*
*Total before Octroi Rs 25,461.00*
*Entry Tax 1% Rs 254.61*
*Service Tax 12.36% Rs 0.00*​*Total Amount Rs 25,715.61

Am I being duped  ? I have a mail from another cust rep that clearly mentions Rs. 21000 including VAT+Delivery. I am going to call DELL tomorrow...let's see what happens. *


----------



## itisravishankar (May 5, 2008)

What is the price of Q9300 in india?


----------



## ajayashish (May 5, 2008)

^^^^around 12k


----------



## rutvijt (May 6, 2008)

Is Q9450 available in India? Wat Price?


----------



## ajayashish (May 6, 2008)

Well i read someone in Chennai bought it for 14k... some one else bought it for 17k... 

as per my talking with Itwares and PrimeABGB they dont have that processor yet... i dont know much abt this though


----------



## confused (May 6, 2008)

royal said:


> Friends is this offer for Z5300 good enough ? Or should I go for X540 @ Rs. 4800 ?


good enough?? i'll tell you these prices havent moved downwards one bit in last 18 months. (hence not good)

just bcoz their products are good, bloody logitech keeping their prices up. the Z5500 has dropped to the $200(=8000rs) mark in the US. thats peanuts compared to the 20000+rs in India.

X540 seems much more VFM.
(btw using x530 now, no probs)



ajayashish said:


> Well i read someone in Chennai bought it for 14k... some one else bought it for 17k...


 it 15k, not 14k.
and i am thinking that the guy was damn lucky to get it.




ajayashish said:


> as per my talking with Itwares and PrimeABGB they dont have that processor yet... i dont know much abt this though


and thanks for info.  i was going to call them.



axxo said:


> which is the cheapest 22" LCD monitor?


acer something. 




axxo said:


> or any 22" under 12k range?


none in india.


----------



## itisravishankar (May 6, 2008)

So which one would be better, Q6600 or Q9300?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 6, 2008)

^ Q9300 is far better!


----------



## royal (May 6, 2008)

confused said:


> good enough?? i'll tell you these prices havent moved downwards one bit in last 18 months. (hence not good)
> 
> just bcoz their products are good, bloody logitech keeping their prices up. the Z5500 has dropped to the $200(=8000rs) mark in the US. thats peanuts compared to the 20000+rs in India.
> 
> ...


 
Sigh   If Z5500 wasn't so heavy, I would have got it from USA


----------



## confused (May 6, 2008)

royal said:


> Sigh   If Z5500 wasn't so heavy, I would have got it from USA


+275 million. (actually that was my intention.)


EDIT:after reading this,[*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=821754&postcount=10], i believe, asking shops by visiting personally (as opposed to buying online), one can get a much better price.


----------



## ajayashish (May 6, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> ^ Q9300 is far better!


 
Can u give some explanations as well... as i see... 9300 has 6mn cache and 6600 has 8mb... 6600 can be overclocked to get 3.6ghz am not sure abt 9300...


----------



## itisravishankar (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, i hv d same question. Q9300 has .1 ghz faster clock speed but d cache is 2 mb less. And the price difference is 2k. So which one will give more value for money? Will the 45 nm architecture be able to compensate the cache and price difference


----------



## spikygv (May 6, 2008)

u'll need to couple a very good mobo with q9300 to OC it well and exploit the potential of 45nm fabrication coz of 1333mhz fsb and hence low stock multiplier. .i havent seen the charts of q9300 vs. q6600 though .. so do see that b4 u make ur choice.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 8, 2008)

Regardless of 2MB lesser L2 Cache, Q9300 is 45nm(Penryn Core) which is better than Q6600 65nm, this gives more overclocking room and Q9300 requires less power and generates less heat.
Though overclocking is better in Q6600 because of more multiplier than Q9300 and Q6600 is better only if u have super cooling and no power requirements issues i.e monster PSU.


----------



## ajayashish (May 8, 2008)

So with Corsair HX620 and TR Ultra120Extreme on Abit IXQuadGT


----------



## Cool G5 (May 8, 2008)

Q9300 is faster than Q6600 but not by a big margin.
See this


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 9, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> So with Corsair HX620 and TR Ultra120Extreme on Abit IXQuadGT



No doubt about it man!


----------



## ajayashish (May 9, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> No doubt about it man!


 
No doubt abt what


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 9, 2008)

Well u can use it to overclock Q9300!
Its a great combination.


----------



## itisravishankar (May 10, 2008)

What are the prices of following items?
1. WD MYBOOK ESSENTIAL 750 GB
2. INTEL Q9450


----------



## rahulmig (May 10, 2008)

Q9450 is not available in Mumbai..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 10, 2008)

wat is  the price of 8GB pen drive transcend and kingston


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2008)

^^1400-1500 Rs in Nehru Place.


----------



## blackpearl (May 10, 2008)

What is the price of a scanner? Only scanner. Not MFDs.


----------



## desiibond (May 13, 2008)

Guys, I have 5k in hand. What should I buy??

1) 8600 GT?? (currently using nvidia onboard 6100)
2) TFT display (currently using 15" samsung CRT that is 6yr old)
3) Sansa e260 4gig player (currently using 2yr old 1gig ipod nano)
4) Pinnacle PCTV vista kit + Tata sky (currently using pcto 110i that is incompatible with vista and local cable connection)

I play music and also play lot of games. watch TV only during big sport events like IPl, F1 races, UEFA Champions league. not even interested in anything else that comes in TV as I am not a movie buff.


----------



## nvidia (May 13, 2008)

^^I think its best if you buy a new gfx card..
But you will have to extend your budget a little.. Dont buy the XFX 8600GT for any reason. Overheats a lot.
Since you dont watch the TV, leave the 4th option. Leave the 2nd if you dont care about how your computer looks. You choose between gaming and music


----------



## desiibond (May 13, 2008)

^^ thanks buddy. yes. I am aware of that XFX microwave 

asked for ASUS card and it's readily available for some 4k. 

still am thinking to get a 17" display for some 6k so that I can play at better resolution. Or should buy 19" monitor next month to do justice to 8600GT. am I right?


----------



## nvidia (May 13, 2008)

^^Dont get a 19" monitor. 8600GT cannot run the games smoothly at very high resolutions.
Stick to your current monitor. But if you have the money for a new monitor then go for it.
17" should be good enough.


----------



## desiibond (May 13, 2008)

ah. okay. In that case, I will stick to my current monitor and get 8600GT. 

thank you. 

anyways, for movies, i have my T43's 1400x1024


----------



## nvidia (May 13, 2008)

^^ok.. But just make sure that the card you buy doenst have any heating issues.


----------



## desiibond (May 13, 2008)

okie. how's this:

 GIGABYTE GV-NX86T256H-ZL GeForce 8600GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card  (equipped with zalman fan)

600MHz  core clock
256MB 128bit GDDR3 
max res: 2560 x 1600 
package content: 

GV-NX86T256H-ZL 
Driver Disk
User Manual
Game Disk & Manual
HDTV Cable
2 x DVI to VGA/D-sub Adapter


----------



## nvidia (May 13, 2008)

^^It'll run cool since it has the Zalman fan. whats the price of the card?


----------



## desiibond (May 13, 2008)

don't know yet. USA price is 89$. asked the dealer to find. Am ready to shell 6k for this card  

looks good


----------



## nvidia (May 13, 2008)

^^Did you ask the price for the ASUS card? Even that has better cooling...


----------



## desiibond (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Latest Hardware Pri*es & Q*otes..!!*

Only 8600GT *ards avialable are from XFX and Zebroni*s

Finally went for ATI HD 2600XT 512MB GDDR3 *ard for Rs.6k

Now, I have a problem.

Mother board is Gigabyte GA-K8N51GMF-9.

This motherboard, tho*gh has P*I Express x16 slot, is not letting the Pro*essor to *se the graphi*s *ard. 

In BIOS, the option is 

"Enable when no PEG (P*i Express Graphi*s)" and "Always enable"

Even tho*gh I sele*t Enable when no PEG, it's still taking onboard graphi*s. 

This is really irritating. 

*an someone please provide a sol*tion for this problem.

I do see that the Graphi*s *ard's fan is rotating.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 14, 2008)

Comparing 8600GT and 2600XT, 8600GT beats 2600XT with big margin.
Here is a little solution for ur problem. 
Remove display drivers.
In BIOS - Turn Display to PCI-E regardless whatever it says, And plug the display cable in graphics card.
Boot OS, and let it detect the graphics card and install latest display drivers.

This will hopefully will solve ur problem.



desiibond said:


> asked for ASUS card and it's readily available for some 4k.



For what?
4K for ASUS 8600GT?


----------



## itisravishankar (May 14, 2008)

Might be 8500gt???


----------



## desiibond (May 14, 2008)

^^. Sorry, yes. it was for 8500GT. But now they don't have any ASUS/Gigabyte/MSI cards in there.

yes. 8600GT beats 2600XT but not with a big margin. they are neck to neck. but since I got this one for 6k, i think its a decent buy as 512MB ASUS 8600GT should cost atleast a thousand bucks more.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 14, 2008)

Well if u have 6K then i suggest wait for 9600GSO, it will be cheaper than 9600GT and will perform same as 8800GS or may be better. The Palit and Point Of View 9600GT is already selling for 8800/- at itwares!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tanush_89 (May 14, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Well if u have 6K then i suggest wait for 9600GSO, it will be cheaper than 9600GT and will perform same as 8800GS or may be better. The Palit and Point Of View 9600GT is already selling for 8800/- at itwares!!!!!!!!!!!






LOLZ.....

review has already been taken..

8800 is far for better than 9600...


9900gtx would be something to wait for...



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Well if u have 6K then i suggest wait for 9600GSO, it will be cheaper than 9600GT and will perform same as 8800GS or may be better. The Palit and Point Of View 9600GT is already selling for 8800/- at itwares!!!!!!!!!!!






LOLZ.....

review has already been taken..

8800 is far for better than 9600...

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-9600-gt,1780-20.html
9900gtx would be something to wait for...


----------



## pratik03 (May 14, 2008)

tanush_89 said:


> LOLZ.....
> 
> review has already been taken..
> 
> ...



8800GT is better than 9600GT but compared to 8800GS 9600GT is better

8800GT > 9600GT > 8800GS


----------



## nvidia (May 14, 2008)

^^Is the 8800GS out in India? What price?


----------



## pratik03 (May 14, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^Is the 8800GS out in India? What price?



don know about its availability in india but price is generaly 30$-35$ less than 9600GT


----------



## desiibond (May 14, 2008)

Finally got my GPU working (took the motherboard to gigabyte service center, which luckily was just a block away from my house). 

Thinking of going for a 17" display to do justice to the card 

As of now, doing all kinds of benchmarks.

Do you guys think that AMD athlon 64 3000+ (single core) CPU with a 1Gb DDR400 RAM will be a bottle neck for this card if I start playing games on 1280x1024 resolution?


----------



## nvidia (May 14, 2008)

^^Yes...
You wont be able to play games at the settings which your graphics card can handle if you have this processor.
Get a 5000+ atleast.


----------



## desiibond (May 14, 2008)

^^ Finalized AMD X2 5200+, 2x1gig ddr2-800, decent motherboard. 

Have to go and check which mobo's are available.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 15, 2008)

tanush_89 said:


> LOLZ.....
> 
> review has already been taken..
> 
> ...



Are we talking about same thing here? I guess not.
9900GTX is a $450 card and that makes it a expensive and high end card.
I am talking about 9600GSO, its a mainstream card and will be available for less than $160.
So there is a huge price difference.

Well u can wait for 9900GTX but i am telling him to look at 9600GSO. I don't know about u but i don't have a deep pocket to burn for a $450  graphics card.



desiibond said:


> ^^ Finalized AMD X2 5200+, 2x1gig ddr2-800, decent motherboard.
> 
> Have to go and check which mobo's are available.



Dude if any little interest in overclocking then go for an INTEL setup. Cheaper and more power efficient at stock but can be overclocked at extreme.

If AMD then look for a Hybrid SLI enabled motherboard.


----------



## desiibond (May 15, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Dude if any little interest in overclocking then go for an INTEL setup. Cheaper and more power efficient at stock but can be overclocked at extreme.
> 
> If AMD then look for a Hybrid SLI enabled motherboard.


 
Thanks buddy. The reason why I am looking for AMD is hybrid crossfire 

I already have the 2600XT, which fortunately is working fine (just an issue with the metal plate that is inserted into the slot). Am able to play Transformers at 1152x900 resolution with full eye candy turned on 

Moreover, The processor 5200+ X2 running at 2.6GHz(Rs.4.5k) is only some 15-20% less in frame rate when compared to E6750, which costs 8k. Since I do lot of overclocking, I can overclock this processor to match E6750 and can save around 3k rupees and after selling my existing setup for some 3.5k (AThlon 64 3000+, gigabyte mobo, 1gig ddr400), I will be able to buy a 17" monitor with the saved money. Along with this I can get a 790G chipset based mobo (preferable Gigabyte as their service center is just a block away from my house and their support looked top notch). 

I really want to go for Intel but am on a budget as I have to buy a 17" display also.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 15, 2008)

Fair enough! But u can overclock Intel processor much more compared to AMD processor.
U can barely overclock 5200+ to 400MHz but C2Duo to almost double of its actual clock!

U got that 2600XT?
Good atleast u 'll be able to do Hybrid Crossfire.


----------



## desiibond (May 15, 2008)

^^*Yep. C2D is a superb overclocker. But, look that amount that I save. Save* 3k-4k, which helps me to get a better 17" or even a 19" display. 

I really really love to take that C2D but can't put 8k on the processor


----------



## confused (May 15, 2008)

hey where can i get *LOGITECH Z5500* for around 15k in mumbai?


----------



## nvidia (May 15, 2008)

@desiibond: If you plan to do a lot of overclocking with your processor, then look for a motherboard in which you can change the clock multiplier.
You cant OC AMD processors much.
I can OC my 6000+ by about 150Mhz without changing the voltage and i dont see much difference in performance.


----------



## kanne (May 15, 2008)

CAN anybody here give prices of gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H & Asus M3A-H/HDMI 
please


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 16, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^*Yep. C2D is a superb overclocker. But, look that amount that I save. Save* 3k-4k, which helps me to get a better 17" or even a 19" display.
> 
> I really really love to take that C2D but can't put 8k on the processor



Dude there is a whole range of processors for each price segment. No one is telling u to buy E8200.
There are other processors like E4300,E4500 in that price range. I suggest E2140 @ 2500/- and u can overclock it to more than 3Ghz.

U just need a good motherboard and decent PSU ( Which either way u have to have PSU).


----------



## desiibond (May 16, 2008)

nvidia said:


> @desiibond: If you plan to do a lot of overclocking with your processor, then look for a motherboard in which you can change the clock multiplier.
> You cant OC AMD processors much.
> I can OC my 6000+ by about 150Mhz without changing the voltage and i dont see much difference in performance.


 
Yes. Yesterday bought Dell 198WFP for some 9.8k. SO have to wait till next month to get new proccy mobo and RAM. Do you know any store that is now selling AMD hybrid crossfire supported boards? 

and BTW, Found MSI NX8600GT 256MB card at Golcha Inter trade (SP Road) for 4.5k. Surprised to see this as earlier I couldn't find one. And more surprised to see that this shop is ISO certified 

69/70 S P Road
Bangalore City, Bangalore - 560002. 
*www.indiapages.com/images/trans.gif
Phone:  22998403

Thanks a lot buddy, your suggestions are invaluable. I totallly forgot about the multiplier unlocked boards. thanks for reminding it 



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Dude there is a whole range of processors for each price segment. No one is telling u to buy E8200.
> There are other processors like E4300,E4500 in that price range. I suggest E2140 @ 2500/- and u can overclock it to more than 3Ghz.
> 
> U just need a good motherboard and decent PSU ( Which either way u have to have PSU).


 
yes. can buy E4500 or E4300 but look at the FSB for these 800MHz compared to 1333MHz of E8400. Also, E4500 comes with 2Mb cache compared to 4Mb of E6750 or E8400

moreover, look a the link here: 
*www.trustedreviews.com/cpu-memory/review/2007/07/17/Intel-Core-2-Refresh-QX6850-E6850-E6750/p5

In gaming, as the display resolution increases, the difference in frame rate between E6750 and X2 5200+ comes down. 

90% of tasks that I do on my desktop is gaming and music. Which means that the more I save on the proccy and mobo stuff, the better display I get. 

For example,

I can put max amount of 6k on a motherboard, which means I can go no higher than G33 chipset for Intel but I can get 780G AMD board.

*arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/amd-780g-chipset-review.ars/4
*www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3111&p=18 
G33 couldn't even play crysis and CoD4, supreme commander, company of heroes.

*arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/amd-780g-chipset-review.ars/5
HD Playback: 
For the same price or lower, I get AMD's 780G chipset based motherboard, which can work in hybrid mode with my 2600XT and provide much more FPS than just 2600XT in G33/P25 board. 

Core2Duo is blazing fast but it seriously lacks the chipset and this is why AMD has performancerice ratio advantage.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 18, 2008)

For 6K u can easily go for P35.
Abit IP35-E for 5000/-


----------



## amlan bhadra (May 18, 2008)

frend, i hav msi rs 480 M/B with pci-e slot with athlon xp 3000+ and 1 gb ram . want a good graphics card within rs 5k to 6k to play all recent & upcomng games . want suggestion frm u with thanks.


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2008)

MSI NX8600GT 256MB: Rs.4.5k 
Sapphire HD2600XT: Rs.6k

though 8600GT costs less, it performs better than the 2600XT. 

BTW, do not go for XFX cards. they are having overheating issues.


----------



## ashray99923 (May 18, 2008)

yes i am also agree with him.........go for nvidia 8600 gt .....dut make sure it it ddr3.....


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2008)

^^ he meant GDDR3 not DDR3


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 19, 2008)

amlan bhadra said:


> frend, i hav msi rs 480 M/B with pci-e slot with athlon xp 3000+ and 1 gb ram . want a good graphics card within rs 5k to 6k to play all recent & upcomng games . want suggestion frm u with thanks.



WARNING:
DO NOT BUY NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD!

Dude ur motherboard is MSI RS480 Chipset based, this motherboard do not perform well with nVidia graphics card.
I used to have the same motherboard and i keep the pain for almost 18 months and no one able to solve my problem, not even MSI people. Then somehow i came to know that the RS480 doesn't play well with nvidia graphics card.

 Either change your motherboard or buy only ATi graphics card. 
*img182.imageshack.us/img182/5016/duhhhnq4.jpg
*img182.imageshack.us/img182/5016/duhhhnq4.2fd9403616.jpg
i kept this screenshot when i posted them about this and they put on their website.
Read between the red marked lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blueshift (May 21, 2008)

As suggested by gx_saurav, what are the prices of AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ and Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H mobo?

I want to buy UPS for this configuration. 
Powercom UPS retails here for Rs1700(with 1 yr warranty) and Rs2000(2 yr warranty). Is it any better?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 21, 2008)

According to ITWares.com

Athlon64 X2 5000+ AM2 = Rs 4,100.
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H = Rs 4,800


----------



## janitha (May 21, 2008)

blueshift said:


> As suggested by gx_saurav, what are the prices of AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ and Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H mobo?
> 
> I want to buy UPS for this configuration.
> *Powercom UPS retails here for Rs1700(with 1 yr warranty) and Rs2000(2 yr warranty). Is it any better?*



I am using a Powercomm 600VA for more than two years and till now there is no problem. I bought it for Rs.1900/- with two years warranty.

BTW had bought a "Liebert" 600VA around that time for Rs.2250/- and was damaged few days back after the warranty period of 2 years was over. (microcontroller IC damaged)

(was using one for the system and the other for monitor, modem, speaker etc.)


----------



## Artemis (May 22, 2008)

GF 6200, 6600, or some ati equivalent in AGP 8x, and 256MB DDr1 ram at 266MHZ


----------



## itisravishankar (May 22, 2008)

Plz suggest a cabinet and power supply which wud be sufficient for quad core, 9600gt & 4 gb ram.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 22, 2008)

CM Extreme 500W or Corsair HX450.
CM 330 or Zebronics Antibiotics.


----------



## kuki_295 (May 23, 2008)

Can someone tell me price of DDR3 ram 1GB and 2Gb

I found this but its bit confusing are they giving 4GB ddr3 for just 10000
i thought 1Gb ddr3 costs 10000
*theitwares.com/ram/ram.htm
OCZ-OCZ3G13332GK  	DDR 3	Gold Edition - 1333Mhz(2GB x 2 KIT) 	Rs.9650


----------



## desiibond (May 23, 2008)

^^ afaik, high end DDR3-1333 1gig costs around 7k. brand is G-Skill I think.


----------



## channabasanna (May 23, 2008)

Hi all,

I had put this is in the other thread, since none responded there, i am putting it here. 



> Hi !
> 
> For my rig what is the optimal temperature. When i saw in BIOS it displayed 57 degree for Processor. The following is the details of my system temperature. Is this optimal
> 
> ...



Also i have only the stock cooler from intel, and no thermal paste on it, as my dealer said the stock cooler contains the thermal paste.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

desiibond said:


> MSI NX8600GT 256MB: Rs.4.5k
> Sapphire HD2600XT: Rs.6k
> 
> though 8600GT costs less, it performs better than the 2600XT.
> ...


prices differ.
hd2600xt is outdated.
better to go for HD3650XT which costs very slightly more than 8600GT and beats it in every way.


----------



## nvidia (May 23, 2008)

^^Are you sure that the 3650 beats 8600GT?

I dont think it beats it in anyway other than temperature..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 24, 2008)

8600GT performs better than 3650.


----------



## depolo08 (May 24, 2008)

How much are the various 9600GT models priced at currently?


----------



## nvidia (May 24, 2008)

^^About 8-11k depending on the manufacturer


----------



## desiibond (May 24, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> 8600GT performs better than 3650.



and 2600XT, though a little bit outdated is better when compared to 3650.


----------



## nvidia (May 24, 2008)

^^Could you give a link to any review saying the same?


----------



## Rahim (May 25, 2008)

Price of Seagate/WD 320 GB & 500 GB Hard Drives in Kolkata and the shops?


----------



## nvidia (May 25, 2008)

320GB HDD - 3-3.2k depending on the brand.
Seagate is a little more expensive than WD afaik.
500GB - 4-4.2k


----------



## Rahim (May 25, 2008)

Thanks nvidia. Any shops in Kolkata?


----------



## nvidia (May 25, 2008)

^^Ure welcome.. No idea about the shops.. But are you going to buy a SATA HD or IDE?


----------



## Rahim (May 25, 2008)

^IDE as i have Intel 845gvsr Mobo that dont support Sata


----------



## nvidia (May 25, 2008)

Oh... Then it will be more expensive.. According to theitwares Seagate 320GB IDE is about 500 bucks more! 3.6k


----------



## Rahim (May 25, 2008)

Thats no problem. My budget is Rs. 4000/-


----------



## nvidia (May 25, 2008)

^^You could get one of those PCI SATA adapters.. But im not sure about the availability and their performance..


----------



## Rahim (May 25, 2008)

Thanks nvidia again, now will go shopping on tuesday.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 25, 2008)

*3650* - *2600XT* - *8600GT*
*Here* and *here* and *here*


----------



## wishmaster.dj (May 25, 2008)

1 gb kingston pen drive Rs. 380

Intel optical Mouse Rs 120

USB to LAN converter Rs. 225

Hard Disk Casing for IED desktop HDDs Rs 300

All these prices are on as of last week of MAy '08 (24th May)

Thank You


----------



## nvidia (May 26, 2008)

^^Thanks for sharing the prices with us wishmaster.dj
Isnt that pendrive slightly overpriced? I thought we could get 1GB Kingston pendrives for about 300-350bux..


----------



## wishmaster.dj (May 26, 2008)

hi nvidia!

i just checked the price from a dealer and didnt insist on buying, so probably my bargaining   could have brought it down a bit.

But, i am heading to nehru place this weekend, gimme a list of all u want to enquire about

i shall happily be willing to oblige!

Later


----------



## priyadarshi (May 27, 2008)

wishmaster.dj said:


> hi nvidia!
> i just checked the price from a dealer and didnt insist on buying, so probably my bargaining   could have brought it down a bit.
> 
> But, i am heading to nehru place this weekend, gimme a list of all u want to enquire about
> ...



i'd be glad if u can help me enquire the price for:
Transcend RAM for Laptop
2GB DDR2 RAM 800Mhz
1GB DDR2 RAM 667Mhz
Transcend RAM for Desktop
2GB DDR2 RAM 800Mhz
1GB DDR2 RAM 667Mhz
APC 650W UPS

please also mention the shop name and address.


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2008)

^^ Why don't you call the dealer and enquire???


----------



## vishal_2032 (May 27, 2008)

leave digit and join some other cool forum


----------



## Renny (May 27, 2008)

How much will a Wifi PCI card cost?(Give me a few companies prices).


----------



## umarhant (May 28, 2008)

*cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=200227172384&Category=51052

where can I buy something like this in india.... preferably nehru place or chandigarh..... please reply if you know any such shop with address and also price if possible.... i have to mount dell se198wfp so any other replacement can also do.....


----------



## nvidia (May 28, 2008)

^^Call the dell customer care and ask them if something like that is out in India.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (May 29, 2008)

can somebody plz tell me the indian price of core 2 duo e7200??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 29, 2008)

wat is the price of logictech MX 518


----------



## desiibond (May 29, 2008)

Arun the Gr8 said:


> can somebody plz tell me the indian price of core 2 duo e7200??


5.5k to 6k.


----------



## dhanusaud (May 29, 2008)

guys,

does anybody has info abt nvidia mainboards for Pentium Dual Core 1.8 processor with its tag price & must be available in new delhi/ncr or ghaziabad.


----------



## desiibond (May 29, 2008)

Nvidia 630i (old one)
Nvidia 680i
Nvidia 780i


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 29, 2008)

Hi all,
I am planning to assamble this config, please comment on that & suggest me a suitable SMPS (400/450 W ??). My Budget is very low (10k in total).

If any other combination of Board & Proc can give better performance within budget - pls suggest.

Pentium Dual Core E2160 (1.8 GHz) 800 MHz FSB
ASUS P5GC - MX
DDR 2 - 667 (1GB)
HDD - Seagate SATA- II (160GB)


----------



## nvidia (May 29, 2008)

^^^400W is sufficient. By I'd recommend a 450W SMPS. It'll be useful in case you add more stuff into your rig.


----------



## jerin3013 (May 30, 2008)

^^how many watts for a quad core PC??^^


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 30, 2008)

^ depends on processor's TDP.


----------



## kuki_295 (May 30, 2008)

Hey where can i check the prices of sound cards its not on itwares?


----------



## mastermunj (May 30, 2008)

Guys....

Several Quads and Core 2 Duo will be phases out in 3rd Quarter 2008.

Referance .. Intel to update desktop CPU lines in 3Q08


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

@kuki

Go to a dealer maybe? See if the official sites are posting them?

they fishing out the E8300 WTF?! 

E7300 luks cool!

Thanks mastermunj


----------



## kuki_295 (May 30, 2008)

mastermunj said:


> Guys....
> 
> Several Quads and Core 2 Duo will be phases out in 3rd Quarter 2008.
> 
> Referance .. Intel to update desktop CPU lines in 3Q08




Is Core 2 Quad Q9650 availabe in india


----------



## mastermunj (May 30, 2008)

^^^ that is not yet launched in market from Intel. will be launched in 3rd Quarter of 2008..


----------



## nvidia (May 30, 2008)

jerin3013 said:


> ^^how many watts for a quad core PC??^^


Most quad-cores can run with 550W SMPS. But if you have a graphics card or if you are using multiple HDDs optical drives, then you will require more.


----------



## mastermunj (May 30, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Most quad-cores can run with 550W SMPS. But if you have a graphics card or if you are using multiple HDDs optical drives, then you will require more.



am planning to get Q6600 + 9600GT OC or SC Edition + Abit IP35-E

and a CM 500W SMPS... will it not suffice???


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

not at even idle^^ go for at least CM eXtreme 650 Watts


----------



## kalpik (May 30, 2008)

^^ Why wont it survive?! Man 500W is enough power!


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

Q6600 recommands 500W and add a 9600GT and Abit IP35-E and ohh! hell need it!


----------



## kalpik (May 30, 2008)

OMG! I have Q6600 with MSI P35 Platinum and 8600GT and the needle never goes above 100-110 watts


----------



## itisravishankar (May 30, 2008)

Get a q9300 and the power supply wud suffice...... it performs better than q6600 and consumes much less power


----------



## narangz (May 31, 2008)

Any site where I can check latest hardware prices? 

I know these:
deltapage.com
theitwares.com
computerwarehousepricelist.com

Some other websites, please?


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2008)

theitwares.com
theitdepot.com
compareindia.com


----------



## narangz (May 31, 2008)

^^Thanks


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 31, 2008)

techshop.in
indiaplaza.in
techtree.com


----------



## narangz (May 31, 2008)

^^Thanks


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

hehe heres my dumb suggestion - www.ebay.in


----------



## kuki_295 (May 31, 2008)

mastermunj said:


> ^^^ that is not yet launched in market from Intel. will be launched in 3rd Quarter of 2008..



It says its price is gonna be 530$ thats around 21000rs so is it the price at which it will be available in india?


----------



## mastermunj (May 31, 2008)

kuki_295 said:


> It says its price is gonna be 530$ thats around 21000rs so is it the price at which it will be available in india?



yeah.. it will be launched at nearby price only...

that proccy is better than all the Quads.. so obvious it will cost more


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 31, 2008)

wat is the price of logitech mx 518


----------



## itisravishankar (May 31, 2008)

narangz said:


> Any site where I can check latest hardware prices?
> 
> I know these:
> deltapage.com
> ...



primeabgb.com
priceguru.in



kuki_295 said:


> It says its price is gonna be 530$ thats around 21000rs so is it the price at which it will be available in india?



Don't expect it to be sold at 21,000. because the prices in india are generally 15-20% higher than dollar-converted-rupee amount.... so you wud be able to get it at around 25-26k.


----------



## pulkit1337 (May 31, 2008)

hey guys, help me solve a dilemma

shud i choose apple macbook (white, 2.4ghz intel c2d 800mhz fsb, 2gb 667mhz ddr2, 160 sata 5400rpm, 13.3 inch)
*www.apple.com/macbook/specs.html (the middle one)

OR

compaq presario v3749au
AMD turion 64X2 tl-60 2ghz 1mb l2 cache ~1600mhz fsb dual core 
2gb ram @ 667mhz ddr2 
160 gb sata @ 5400 rpm 
14.1 tft 16:10 ratio
*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/ho/WF25a/1090709-1116637-1123071-1123071-1123071-81241175.html (the first one)

ps, what do they mean by :
1)Up to 1600 MHz system bus running at AC/DC mode 35 Watt
2)Up to 799MB Total Available Graphics Memory NVIDIA® GeForce™ Go 7150M


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

SECOND one! Atleast u dont have to bother with the ****inrg Mac OSX


----------



## pulkit1337 (May 31, 2008)

hmm ok, lemme wait for a couple of more votes,
thanx paranj

i'd like someone to clear the air over the stuff i mentioned, pls


----------



## itisravishankar (Jun 1, 2008)

Go for DELL XPS 1330... u can get discrete graphics card.... also u can choose what u want and what u don't...


----------



## Artemis (Jun 1, 2008)

Where can i get blue 12" cold cathode case lights in India, preferably on the net or in Ahmedabad, The international shipping rates are killing me, there are none at ebay.in

What will be their cost??


----------



## paranj (Jun 1, 2008)

Where can I get a Razer Lycosa and Razer Copperhead set?   can someone tell me its prize at popular outlets. AND I NEED IT FROM INDIA!  Please. ebay.in only has Death Adder and Krait mouse. No Razer kbds OR other mouses. HELP!


----------



## RexRazr (Jun 2, 2008)

What are the latest prices for nVidia 8800GT, 9600GT and ATi HD3870? 
Thnx...


----------



## paranj (Jun 2, 2008)

8800GT 512MB - 15000
9600GT 512MB - Rs.9350
ATi HD3870 - 17000


----------



## RexRazr (Jun 2, 2008)

paranj said:


> 8800GT 512MB - 15000
> 9600GT 512MB - Rs.9350
> ATi HD3870 - 17000



*hiccups*

(much more than i thought...but thanx 4 the info)


----------



## paranj (Jun 2, 2008)

hey dont cr. its MRP . retail will be 3000-4000 lower. BUT 9600GT is the retail one!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2008)

reports show that 9600GT is just around 1%-2% slower than 3870. Which means there is no need to put that extra 7k for the 3870. Damn. why the hell is ATI keeping it's high product pricing in India. This is the emerging market. This will only spill trouble for them. 

anyways, Better get 9600GT. Because once again the performance difference in 9600t and 8800g is not worth the extra 6k


----------



## paranj (Jun 2, 2008)

ya get the 9600gt


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 2, 2008)

even am planning to get 9600GT and raised my pc budget by 5K


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 2, 2008)

pls tell me with price recommendation a good 22" or 24" lcd monitor looking for VFM

also of internal tv tuner card wide screen support and also tata sky works then preferable

a good 500gb external 3.5 HDD


----------



## bikdel (Jun 3, 2008)

what willl be the price of the following?

Intel Atom ( I dont know the speed and the specs... can u help me?)

1 GB ddr2

80gb sata 2

15" LCD 1024x768 (cheapest one; for office and internet use only)

Cabinet for intel atom (small one that looks good for living room; preferably horizontal)

MM KB+Mouse

Stereo Speakers....

thanks in advance


----------



## Artemis (Jun 3, 2008)

Please can anyone tell me where can i get 12" ccfl lights for my PC, i'm close to completing my modding and i'm no closer to getting one than when i started to search for it!!!!


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

@bikdel isnt Atom a mobile proccy?


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 4, 2008)

I want to know nvidia 7050 based motherboards and also prices . . . Can someone suggest me some in this matter . . .

Or is it 7150 . . .

Or is it 7150 . . .


----------



## kuki_295 (Jun 5, 2008)

Artemis said:


> Please can anyone tell me where can i get 12" ccfl lights for my PC, i'm close to completing my modding and i'm no closer to getting one than when i started to search for it!!!!




Hey try this *techshop.in/store/index.php?cPath=24_275
and this *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=50&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

you can get them retail too. i think on Lamington Road at Mumbai


----------



## Artemis (Jun 6, 2008)

What is the price of *512 MB DDR1 PC2100 Dimm and a 256MB* one

Also a *Lite-On LH-20A1P* i have heard that it take *ages to recognize a DVD*??? is it true...

And for a *GF6200 AGP8x *card which one shuld i buy?? and how much right now, my old one blew up!!!


----------



## pillainp (Jun 6, 2008)

Two very quick questions:

1) Are nVidia 680i SLI (not LT) boards available, and if so can anyone give me a price point for either the XFX/Asus solution or the eVGA 680i SLI (A1/T1; A1 preferred)?

2) Who are the dealers?


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

XFX 680i SLi is around Rs,5k


----------



## Pathik (Jun 6, 2008)

pillain, Get a MSI P7N SLi. 680i are so last year..


----------



## pillainp (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm actually thinking 780i, most likely eVGA/Palit.

Just needed a few power related issues sorted.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jun 8, 2008)

hello what is the price of blank dvd-9 at nehru place, delhi.
I want single sided dual layer blank dvd , i would purchase a spindle of 50 dvds.
here at palika 1 moserbaer dvd-9 is available for rs.100
but the spindle is not available.
anyone who is deciding to visit pallika could tell me the price? thx


----------



## nvidia (Jun 8, 2008)

Artemis said:


> What is the price of *512 MB DDR1 PC2100 Dimm and a 256MB* one
> 
> Also a *Lite-On LH-20A1P* i have heard that it take *ages to recognize a DVD*??? is it true...
> 
> And for a *GF6200 AGP8x *card which one shuld i buy?? and how much right now, my old one blew up!!!


512 MB DDR1 costs around 1.3k and 256MB DDR1 costs about 800(Both Transcend)

I use a Lite-on drive and i would recommend you to stay away from Lite-on.

You can get a 7300 for around 3.5k


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 9, 2008)

paranj said:


> XFX 680i SLi is around Rs,5k



Since when? I think u are talking about 650i Ultra, 680i is still Expensive!


----------



## ashok jain (Jun 9, 2008)

Artemis said:


> What is the price of *512 MB DDR1 PC2100 Dimm and a 256MB* one
> 
> Also a *Lite-On LH-20A1P* i have heard that it take *ages to recognize a DVD*??? is it true...
> 
> And for a *GF6200 AGP8x *card which one shuld i buy?? and how much right now, my old one blew up!!!


Hi !

512 MB DDR1 , dynet cost 800/- , transcend cost 900/-
256 MB hynix chipset cost 500/- , dynet or transcend is not available.

on DVD frony use SAMSUNG OR SONY only. both are good .

XFX GF6200 AGP cost apx 1900/- 3 year warranty , good buy .


----------



## mandeep_m91 (Jun 10, 2008)

Any idea about price of MSI or EVGA or XFX 9600GT in New Delhi??


EVGA 8600 GT == 4k
C2D E7200     == 5.8k
2 GB DDR2 RAM 800 MHz Transcend == Rs 1900
ASUS P5 KPL VM mobo == 3k

cheers!!


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks for the info, my bro was looking for it.

cheerz!. 

and by the way, here are the prices of sum gfx cards!-

MSI N9600GT-512MB retails for around 10.2k i think.
Palit 9600GT+ retails for 8.9k
Sparkle SF-PX96GT512D3-HP retails for 9.1k
Gigabyte GV-NX96T 512HP is the costliest at 12.5k
XFX 9600GT 512MB at 9k
ASUS EN9600GT 512-HDMI at 10.1k
Palit 8800GT-512+ for 11.2k
XFX 8800GT 512MB AD edition for 12k


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jun 10, 2008)

Akhil Jain said:


> hello what is the price of blank dvd-9 at nehru place, delhi.
> I want single sided dual layer blank dvd , i would purchase a spindle of 50 dvds.
> here at palika 1 moserbaer dvd-9 is available for rs.100
> but the spindle is not available.
> anyone who is deciding to visit pallika could tell me the price? thx



plz someone from delhi answer this question


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 10, 2008)

could some one suggest me a good yet not high priced smps for my pc, at present I am having 400w zeb running for three years, I need 500w as the present one fails whenever I power up two hdds.


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

Cooler Master eXtreme power 500W Gold !


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 10, 2008)

paranj said:


> Cooler Master eXtreme power 500W Gold !



whats the cost dear.....


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 10, 2008)

i got CM 500W extreme at 2700/- last saturday..


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

^thanks master!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 10, 2008)

mastermunj said:


> i got CM 500W extreme at 2700/- last saturday..



are there any good one in 1000-1500/- range?


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 10, 2008)

^^ we all will suggest you not to go for cheap SMPS.. this could put your system worth 30k - 40k at risk... so spend 1000 more and get a better SMPS which will not just give good life to ur system but also enhanced performance..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 10, 2008)

^ advice accepted


----------



## RexRazr (Jun 11, 2008)

what is the price of a good aftermarket cpu cooler (procy is amd x2 6000+, am2 socket)?
will the speed of the fan of that cooler be controlled by the cooler itself or the motherboard?
also...does any thermal paste come integrated under the aftermarket cooler?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 11, 2008)

^ CM Hyper TX2?


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 11, 2008)

Transcend 1 GB DDR2/800 RAM - 1075

XFX - GeForce 8800 256 MB - 9600

XFX - GeForce 8600 256 MB - 4600


----------



## mandeep_m91 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## nvidia (Jun 11, 2008)

> XFX - GeForce 8800 256 MB - 9600


Thats pretty cheap.. Is it the cheapest 8800 available?


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

> Thats pretty cheap.. Is it the cheapest 8800 available?



Its cuz it has 256MB memory and ya its the cheapest 8800GT


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 11, 2008)

8800 with 256MB RAM??? will it not bottleneck performance of 8800?? i believe it will be better to go for 9600GT with 512MB RAM in this case...


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

^egjactly my point


----------



## nvidia (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah.. 256MB will be a li'l too less for that card... 512 would be a better option even if it costs a little more..


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 11, 2008)

tgpraveen said:


> pls tell me with price recommendation a good 22" or 24" lcd monitor looking for VFM
> 
> also of internal tv tuner card wide screen support and also tata sky works then preferable
> 
> a good 500gb external 3.5 HDD



bump.
PLS GIVE ME A REPLY. I HAVE TO BUY SOON.
thx


----------



## andysmith45 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plz tell me the prices of Palit 8600GT (256 MB, GDDR3) with

1. Normal Cooling
2. Sonic Model


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

> Plz tell me the prices of Palit 8600GT (256 MB, GDDR3) with
> 
> 1. Normal Cooling
> 2. Sonic Model



1. Rs. 4,900
2.Rs.6,500 

as per my town


----------



## andysmith45 (Jun 12, 2008)

paranj said:


> 1. Rs. 4,900
> 2.Rs.6,500
> 
> as per my town



Thz for the info. Which town r u from? Do u also know the cost of the 512 MB DDR2 version? I was quoted a price of Rs. 4,800 and i just wanted a reference.


----------



## RexRazr (Jun 15, 2008)

can anyone tell me abt a motherboard within 4500 /- that has am2 socket (125w cpu) and a *proper PCI Express x16 slot*?
also...does it really hamper gameplay if a pci-e 2.0 gfx card is running on a pci-express slot that is said to be x16 but runs at x8 mode?


----------



## nvidia (Jun 15, 2008)

If your slot is x8 then there will be quite a lot of difference..


----------



## RexRazr (Jun 15, 2008)

seems i have to change the mobo again...lolz


----------



## nvidia (Jun 16, 2008)

^^Which version of PCI-e slot do you have? And which card you planning to buy?


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 17, 2008)

RexRazr said:


> can anyone tell me abt a motherboard within 4500 /- that has am2 socket (125w cpu) and a *proper PCI Express x16 slot*?
> also...does it really hamper gameplay if a pci-e 2.0 gfx card is running on a pci-express slot that is said to be x16 but runs at x8 mode?



U can try the one from GIGABYTE 
MA78GM-S2H

New AMD 780 G chipset with AM2+/AM2 support.
around 4700/- but worth every penny.


----------



## tekken (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey folks can anyone tell me the latest prices of portable hdd's, be it WD or Seagate Maxtor or Samsung. Pls let me know fast it's urgent !!!!!!


----------



## RexRazr (Jun 17, 2008)

finally i've changed it...lolz
new mobo on my sig...



> ^^Which version of PCI-e slot do you have? And which card you planning to buy?



i didn't plan to buy any new card...
but my existing 8800GT is pci-e 2.0

thanks anyway...


----------



## praka123 (Jun 17, 2008)

hi ,
I have to buy a modem sometime soon .so 2 cpe which I have finalized :-
what is the current price of Dlink GLB-502+ router?(Rs1200?) is it kind of OK for dataone H500?(I dont want wireless ) .also how is Beetel 220BX and its price?

Thank you!


----------



## royal (Jun 17, 2008)

Ppl, where can I get Logitech MX518 in Kolkata ? Any idea about the price ?


----------



## Cyclone (Jun 18, 2008)

Compaq V3749AU, 34.5k after a whole lotta bargaining. Vizag.


----------



## Kush6 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey guys, 
Anyone has any idea on what the Dell 20" 2008WFp costs on the streets in Mumbai?


----------



## toofan (Jun 20, 2008)

hello guys and gals(any girls there?????)
Please post some addresses of good and updated website which provides the latest hardware rates.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## entrana (Jun 21, 2008)

theitwares.com provides right rates in mumbai.


----------



## sbm (Jun 21, 2008)

Anyone know Availability , Dealer information and PRICE about ASUS P5Q Deluxe and P5Q-E
in Kolkata ?

As far as I know this are already released...

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## entrana (Jun 21, 2008)

its easily available in ganesh chandra street and chandni chowk. costs around 7-8k i gueess


----------



## toofan (Jun 22, 2008)

But I delhi is much much closer to me. So any website which tells the *latest *hardware rates in delhi. specially of graphic cards.


----------



## entrana (Jun 23, 2008)

just check itwares.com it shud be same


----------



## sbm (Jun 23, 2008)

*ASUS P5Q-Deluxe and P5Q-E*



entrana said:


> its easily available in ganesh chandra street and chandni chowk. costs around 7-8k i gueess



Could you please tell the exact price and place from where I can get ASUS P5Q-Deluxe ?
I think its not around 7-8k but 11-12k and btw ITWares does not listed this product yet (no p45 based product)
I have already sent some mail to some of the ASUS dealer in Kolkata but did not get any response , so may be its released but not available in India


----------



## entrana (Jun 23, 2008)

im not sure i was just guessing but if its available , its available in some of the premier stores like technocrat, vedant , supreme etc


----------



## nirajkvinit (Jun 23, 2008)

Current Price as of 21/06/2008 
Source - Mr. Prithu Sanyal, Lalani InfoTech, Kolkata

1.	AMD Phenom X4 Quad Core 8540+ = Rs. 5,950/-
2.	1 GB DDR RAM(Zion) – Rs.1,130/-
3.	250 GB SATA2 HDD (Seagate) – Rs. 2,225/-
4.	 SATA2 DVDRW (ASUS) – Rs. 1,235/-
5.	SATA2 DVDRW (LG) – Rs. 1,060/-
6.	17” LCD (SAMSUNG) – Rs. 7,875/-


----------



## nvidia (Jun 23, 2008)

^^Aren't 8xxx+ processors from AMD triple cores?


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 24, 2008)

Can anyone give me the current market price for a Palit 9600GSO Sonic 768mb??


----------



## Indyan (Jun 25, 2008)

What is the cost of AMD X2 5400+? The itwares puts it at  Rs5200.

What is the comparable model from intel (must be strictly less than Rs 5.5k).

And can you suggest any decent motherboard for it (range about 4k). The onboard graphics solution need not be so good as he will get a dedicated graphics card.


----------



## amancoolguy777 (Jun 26, 2008)

*2.5" USB external HDD*

i m planning to buy a 250 gb 2.5" external usb hdd
it would b really nice if sum1 cn tell me da delhi price of the same....
m primarily focussing on SEAGATE and WESTERN DIGITAL

pls if u hv 160gb prices 4 da same.....pls post them 2...


thnx in adv !!!


----------



## entrana (Jun 26, 2008)

250 costs around 4k, dont know about the rest. btw u shud get 500gig for 5500 inc taxes


----------



## amancoolguy777 (Jun 26, 2008)

entrana said:


> 250 costs around 4k, dont know about the rest. btw u shud get 500gig for 5500 inc taxes



thnx 4 rplying....

actually my budget is rs.4000
so if i get a 250gb in tat price i`ll go 4 it else i would hv 2 go in 4 160gb....

if ne1 cn qoute a price for da same would b really better....


----------



## praka123 (Jun 26, 2008)

what is the price for a 17" widescreen monitor with good performance?no ,I am not into gaming.just want to use it for years with my GNU/Linux box  should not be a eye-strainer too!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 26, 2008)

praka123 said:


> what is the price for a 17" widescreen monitor with good performance?no ,I am not into gaming.just want to use it for years with my GNU/Linux box  should not be a eye-strainer too!




why 17 go for 19 wds, viewsonic models, you will get in below 10k


----------



## entrana (Jun 28, 2008)

^^well said 19 inch


----------



## frnz27786 (Jun 28, 2008)

Enquired:
XFX 8600GT(512memory)current price is - Rs.4400 Chennai/ ritche street- 25june 2008

I bought
Samsung 19inches 943nwx -Rs.9200
APC 500kv UPS for -RS.2400
Microsoft mouse (USB)-RS.375


----------



## koushikvij (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rate for a system in chennai*

Hi friends,

I need a new system and i found that this configuration best suits my requirements but i dont know their prices in Chennai . Please help me out . If there are any other nice motherboards for this processor please mention it with cost.
The configuration is given below,

Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 45 nm PROCESSOR, "Wolfdale"                          
XFX GeForce 8600 GT
2X1GB 667MHZ KINGSTON 
MSI P35 Neo Combo-F or any other mother board that suits the 45nm processor and graphics card under 5k
Seagate 250GB HDD 7200 RPM  
Samsung 17" TFT Normal
Creative 2.1 speakers around 1K  
Lite-on 20x DVD RW +CD RW combo  
LOGITECH KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
AND a nice cabinet with 600W PSU  AND APC UPS with 20 minutes backup.


----------



## yash_kaushik (Jun 29, 2008)

hi will any1 help me out in selecting a good PC configuration?
i m a mechanical engineering student
i need a configuration which would work for high graphics use
like to run software like ProE and ANSYS
my computer dealer suggested me to go for 
AMD Athelon Processor
AMD motherboard
2GB DDR2 kingston RAM
512MB Graphics card

plz tell me wht configuration shuld i use so tht it will solve my all problems for long time


----------



## vinodh_89 (Jun 30, 2008)

Wats the price of 9600 GT (any brand) ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 30, 2008)

^ Rs 9200


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 30, 2008)

vinodh_89 said:


> Wats the price of 9600 GT (any brand) ?



Better to go for Palit 9600GSO 384MB. Costs only around 6.3K


----------



## entrana (Jun 30, 2008)

@yash
u better post ur budget first


----------



## piyush2202 (Jul 1, 2008)

What is the market price for a Palit 9600GSO Sonic 768mb?? I could find the 384mb price on www.theitwares.com but am unable to find the price for the 768mb version.


----------



## entrana (Jul 1, 2008)

i dont know add about 2-3k i guess but i wouldt suggest u go for it, go for 8800gt instead


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

I need price for the following in SP Road, Bangalore (with warranty).

1. Some good AMD 780G motherboards
2. Abit IP35-E
3. AMD Phenom X3 8750
4. Intel E7200
5. Intel E2160
6. Biostar 7050 motherboard
7. Seagate 7200.11 (or whatever the name is) 500GB Desktop HDD with 32MB Buffer

And can I also get the price of these on SP Road ? (warranty not nessassary; but please mention if it is there or not before stating price)

1. Transcend JetFlash V30 1GB PenDrive
2. Moser Baer, Sony, HP, Samsung, Verbatim DVD+R and CD-R and DVD+RW (NOT DVD-R); Not imitation models.


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Rate for a system in chennai*



koushikvij said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I need a new system and i found that this configuration best suits my requirements but i dont know their prices in Chennai . Please help me out . If there are any other nice motherboards for this processor please mention it with cost.
> The configuration is given below,
> ...



for chennai price u should chk this site of delta page ..it is quite standard n then compare it with othe shop...i have heard from my friend in chennai dat it is preety standard.>>>>>*www.deltapage.com/


----------



## spikygv (Jul 4, 2008)

whats the price of samsung 2232bw lcd monitor ?


----------



## sonicspeed (Jul 4, 2008)

vinodh_89 said:


> Wats the price of 9600 GT (any brand) ?



vinod ji, pov & palit 9600gt is for rs.8800


----------



## mandeep_m91 (Jul 5, 2008)

MSI 9600 GT 512 MB GDDR3 -- Rs 8800
MSI 8600 GT 512 MB GDDR2 -- Rs 3850
4 GB Kingston Pen Drive      -- Rs 650


----------



## tmbsundar (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone knows prices of the following boards in SP Road bangalore?

Asus M2A-VM
GA-MA69G-S2H
Biostar TA690G AM2
GA-MA69VM-S2

Also, if anyone knows 780G based boards

Gigabyte 780G
Biostar 780G

Thanls for your help........


----------



## layzee (Jul 9, 2008)

The Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S3H is a great board based on the 780G chipset and will cost you approximately around 5K.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jul 10, 2008)

go4saket said:


> Brought a new system from Calcutta on 12th. Here is the config along with the price list:
> 
> Motherboard aBit IP 35-E @ Rs.5500/-
> Processor Intel C2Q 6600 2.4 GHz. @ Rs.10550/-
> ...



Can you please tell me where you got the iball Workhorse from and is it black or metallic? And how did you get one without a SMPS.
Thanks.


----------



## ashfame (Jul 10, 2008)

I Bought the following from Nehru Place, Delhi :
*Pulse Systems*
103, Skyline House, 85, Nehru Place

Palit 4850 @ 11.6k
CM 500W PSU @ 2.5k​
*SMC Internationals*
B-10&11, Meghdoot Building, 94, Nehru Place
OCZ (800Mhz-Matched Pair 2 X 1GB 4-4-4-12) @ 3.2k​
*Computer Empire*
205, Meghdoot Building, Nehru Place
Seagate HDD 80GB IDE @ 1.77k​


----------



## M L B (Jul 10, 2008)

layzee said:


> The Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S3H is a great board based on the 780G chipset and will cost you approximately around 5K.



Nehru Place New Delhi Rs. 4,500


----------



## forever (Jul 10, 2008)

What are some decent shops at nehru place to buy stuff? ill basically be looking for a c2d, a gigabyte mobo, viewsonic lcd, hdd, ram etc...


----------



## ashfame (Jul 10, 2008)

forever said:


> What are some decent shops at nehru place to buy stuff? ill basically be looking for a c2d, a gigabyte mobo, viewsonic lcd, hdd, ram etc...



There is no decent shop. Its all business. Do a lot of window shopping and then you will finally get a good price.
I just bought some stuff today and I found 
Pulse Systems
103, Skyline House, 85, Nehru Place
very good. Although they just deal in printer stuff in bulk but he arranged me ATI 4850 + CM 500W PSU @ the lowest price. (I bought 4850 for 11.6k and the highest I was quoted there was 14.7k)

And if you want some great hardware, then also visit 
SMC Internationals
B-10&11, Meghdoot Building, 94, Nehru Place
Sardarji over there is updated with stuff but he sells at a little higher price but still worthy to visit.

And lastly,
Computer Empire
205, Meghdoot Building, Nehru Place
They are now down in reputation but still if you know what you want and how much to pay for it, then give CE a try.


----------



## itisravishankar (Jul 11, 2008)

9800gtx price has come down from $299 to $199!!! When will it be available in india at reduced price and what will be the price? Can't wait to buy.


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 11, 2008)

Can anyone pls provide a rough estimate for the following?

1. Intel P4 Dual Core @ 2.00Ghz - E2180
2. Intel 945G express chipset
3. Transcend 2Gb DDR
4. 160GB HDD Western Digital

My estimate, following the thread is abt 14k. Pls correct me.


----------



## keshavasiva (Jul 11, 2008)

Great Place to find updated prices

www.theitwares.com


----------



## amancoolguy777 (Jul 12, 2008)

1. Intel P4 Dual Core @ 2.00Ghz - E2180    == 3250
2. Intel 945G express chipset     ==    2100
3. Transcend 2Gb DDR     == 1700
4. 160GB HDD Western Digital     ==   1900




hope it helps....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 12, 2008)

itisravishankar said:


> 9800gtx price has come down from $299 to $199!!! When will it be available in india at reduced price and what will be the price? Can't wait to buy.



dude get a Ati 4870 ... it kicks 9800gtx's a$$...


----------



## mandeep_m91 (Jul 13, 2008)

Any downfall in price of 9600GT in new delhi??
I was expecting it to reduce considerably since AMD's 48xx series cards are out now.


----------



## itisravishankar (Jul 13, 2008)

Ati 48xx cards are too hot, 10-20c hotter than 9800 gtx. Also there are driver issues with some games. And the price performance ratio is almost same considering the new price. So i think 9800gtx (or 9800gtx+) is a better choice unless you want a crossfire.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 13, 2008)

itisravishankar said:


> Ati 48xx cards are too hot, 10-20c hotter than 9800 gtx. Also there are driver issues with some games. And the price performance ratio is almost same considering the new price. So i think 9800gtx (or 9800gtx+) is a better choice unless you want a crossfire.



i dont agree... though they get hot... they are extremely stable...& if u want a cool card then go for one with a non refrence cooler.. they will be out soon.

driver issues will be solved in the next catalyst update..hd4800 series are new gfx cards. the drivers are not mature .once they mature(in 1 or 2 months).they will be better. so in the long run 4850 is better..
& ive heard their prices are going to go down slightly.. so they will be even better value then


----------



## itisravishankar (Jul 13, 2008)

Let's see what happens. But i think nvidia is going to come with a solid reply very soon. 
What are the prices of 4850 and 4870 in kolkata?


----------



## pulkit1337 (Jul 14, 2008)

hi guys,
i am going to college and want to know whether a 50k laptop wud be better or a 50k pc?
im mostly into gaming, so i have my rig well thought out and as for the laptop, i have zeroed in to HP - Pavilion dv2762TX 

*www.compareindia.com/specification/laptops/hp-pavilion-dv2762tx/34231


pls help me to decide


----------



## bnaresh84 (Jul 14, 2008)

Let me know if I would be able to buy all these within 30K. Purpose is for Gaming and working on Oracle Databases.

Proc: Intel e7200
Mobo: Not sure, Help me in this
RAM: 2*1 GB Kingston/Transcend
HDD: 250GB SATA, Seagate
Graphics Card: XFX 8600GT/ XFX 8800GT
Cabinet: Cooler Master Extreme
SMPS: 450 or 500 W
Keyboard/Mouse: Need wireless, Multimedia supported

Already have bought the monitor. Any help would be great. Please specify the prices for CHENNAI.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2008)

*Please state the price of the cheapest available 1GB DDR1 400MHz RAM in Bangalore.*
Also State BRAND NAME.
I need this to last an year. It won't be used to overclock.

Would it provide a good boost from my current rig of Intel D915GLVG motherboard with GMA900 Onboard Graphics with 8MB Shared Video Memory and Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 2.66GHz without HT and 256MB DDR 400 RAM ?

I think I might be removing the old stick if it does not match.

*Would it be cheaper to go for 512+512 or 1024 ? Whats the price difference ?*


----------



## mandeep_m91 (Jul 14, 2008)

bnaresh84 said:


> Let me know if I would be able to buy all these within 30K. Purpose is for Gaming and working on Oracle Databases.
> 
> Proc: Intel e7200
> Mobo: Not sure, Help me in this
> ...



Dont know about Chennai but these are the prices in Delhi Nehru Place

intel core 2 duo e7200 ---                Rs 5500
motherboard -- Abit IP35 P --           Rs 5800
RAM 2 GB transcend 800 MHz --       Rs 1800
HDD 250 GB Seagate SATA ---          Rs 2200
Graphics Card MSI 8600 GT --          Rs 3800 (XFX 8600GT has heating issues)
Cabinet Cooler Master Elite --          Rs 1600
SMPS 600W cooler Master Extreme  Rs 3100


This is the best according to me
you can go for MSI 9600GT instead
That will also fall in your budget. Its for Rs 8800.
DONT GO FOR XFX 8600GT. Ask anyone in this forum and they will tell you why 

Cheers!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 15, 2008)

pulkit1337 said:


> hi guys,
> i am going to college and want to know whether a 50k laptop wud be better or a 50k pc?
> im mostly into gaming, so i have my rig well thought out and as for the laptop, i have zeroed in to HP - Pavilion dv2762TX
> 
> ...



pc would be better, with that price  you can build a decent workhorse a mid range multimedia workstation.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 15, 2008)

pulkit1337 said:


> hi guys,
> i am going to college and want to know whether a 50k laptop wud be better or a 50k pc?
> im mostly into gaming, so i have my rig well thought out and as for the laptop, i have zeroed in to HP - Pavilion dv2762TX
> 
> ...


If you are going to a collage thats away from home and need to stay in a hostel, there is no way ecept laptop.

But if you are living in your house, you can find a desktop much better.


----------



## mrinal45245 (Jul 15, 2008)

What will be the price of a Motherboard + Ram + Processor which could support my Sumsung 19" widescreen monitor.Should be the cheapest because i will upgrade.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

mrinal45245 said:


> What will be the price of a Motherboard + Ram + Processor which could support my Sumsung 19" widescreen monitor.Should be the cheapest because i will upgrade.


Budget ?


----------



## mrinal45245 (Jul 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Budget ?



Which Comes cheapest


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone know latest price of Fuji S5700 Digi Cam ?


----------



## realdan (Jul 17, 2008)

mandeep_m91 said:


> Dont know about Chennai but these are the prices in Delhi Nehru Place
> 
> intel core 2 duo e7200 ---                Rs 5500
> *motherboard -- Abit IP35 P --           Rs 5800*
> ...



is it actually abit ip 35-e or did u mean abit ip 35 pro?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 17, 2008)

wat is the price of razer copperhead mouse in delhi shop name plz


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

mrinal45245 said:


> Which Comes cheapest


cheapest ? I can even suggest crapest hardware then....
atleast tell what you want to use the system for ?


----------



## mrinal45245 (Jul 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> cheapest ? I can even suggest crapest hardware then....
> atleast tell what you want to use the system for ?



No huge Work, which can support my widescreen 19" monitor,i do internet and photoshop work etc.
So you can give me Low + Mid + High range. So i can Know the range and go for that.


----------



## acewin (Jul 18, 2008)

has the prices for ASUS DVD burner price dropped or what, I found the price to be 1250, 2 month back a vendor had got them but was pricing them @2400.

any ideas.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 18, 2008)

^^2 months back also the dvd burner should have been priced in the same range.
Most basic dvd burners cost under 1.4k. And thats how its been for more than 2 months already.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 20, 2008)

i had asked an acquaintance of mine in Oman to enquire for prices of HP scanner cum printer to see if they are cheaper there.

model F 2120 HP (S/P/C)     Cost: RO 19.9
model 5610 HP (S/C/P/F)     Cost: RO 39.900
model 4283 HP photosmart  (S/P/C)  RO 37.8 

cud some one plz let me know whether the above models are good ones?
my requirement is jus a printer and scanner for home use. jus gona print on plain paper so i think the last model is of no use to me.
is there any site which givs me India hardware prices of the above printer cum scanner models?
*i need to chk whether it is cheaper here!! and will the warranty be valid in India?? any idea???*
thanks


----------



## simantasarani (Jul 20, 2008)

PLZ tell me the price of
1. Q6600 (G0)
2. Asus MAximus Formula (mobo).

I want to to over clock the proc to 3 GHz (NOT MORE) so plz tell me that the air cooler comes with the proc & mobo is enough or i need a seperate cooling solution ? 

If i need to buy a different cooling solution then plz tell me which one should I go for and how much that is going to cost me ?

THANK YOU.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 20, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> wat is the price of razer copperhead mouse in delhi shop name plz


no reply


----------



## gump (Jul 21, 2008)

Guyz I am planning to buy a 250GB external Slim Hard Disk...... any one has any Idea how much that costs in chennai


----------



## royal (Jul 21, 2008)

Whats the going rate for Western Digital 640 GB hdd in Kolkata ?


----------



## mandeep_m91 (Jul 22, 2008)

realdan said:


> is it actually abit ip 35-e or did u mean abit ip 35 pro?



There are 3 of them.
Abit IP35 E
Abit IP35 P
Abit IP35 Pro

E and P are almost the same though P is said to be better than E

And Pro is much better and costlier than both.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Jul 23, 2008)

Guys I am planning to config a new system - pls suggest me a best AMD proccy (with compatable mobo) -
budget: mobo+proccy+Ram (1gb) = 10k 
Pls tell the best combination in 10k, I can move up a little but not much.
My old 80 gb hdd is working fine I want to keep tht, will tht support with new board?


----------



## nvidia (Jul 24, 2008)

^^
AMD Athlon 5000+ - 4k
Motherboard: Asus M2N motherboards are good i suppose and should cost you less than 5k depending on the model.
RAM: Transcend 1GB 667Mhz -1k

Your old hard disc should work on this motherboard. In case you want a new HDD then get Seagate 160GB - 2k.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 24, 2008)

wat is the price of Samsung 961GW,961BW,961BG,961BF or any model of samsung 961 range (19 wide and noraml ratio LCD and any who purchase one of these model can tell me which one is better


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 24, 2008)

iinfi said:


> i had asked an acquaintance of mine in Oman to enquire for prices of HP scanner cum printer to see if they are cheaper there.
> 
> model F 2120 HP (S/P/C)     Cost: RO 19.9
> model 5610 HP (S/C/P/F)     Cost: RO 39.900
> ...




i dnt knw bout the other models ....but F 2120 HP was bought for Rs 3450 /- with tax around 2 weeks before from Nehru Place, Delhi. I dnt knw conversion rates for RO ...so its on u to calculate where it is cheaper.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Jul 25, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^
> AMD Athlon 5000+ - 4k
> Motherboard: Asus M2N motherboards are good i suppose and should cost you less than 5k depending on the model.
> RAM: Transcend 1GB 667Mhz -1k
> ...


 

Thanks nvidia,
It was just what I looking for, I also think Asus m2n boards are good.


----------



## royal (Jul 26, 2008)

royal said:


> Whats the going rate for Western Digital 640 GB hdd in Kolkata ?


 
No one?


----------



## nvidia (Jul 26, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> Thanks nvidia,
> It was just what I looking for, I also think Asus m2n boards are good.


Ure welcome. If you want specific reply on the motherboard, then you ask in the Basic guide to purchase a new system thread in the H/W section.



royal said:


> No one?


Should cost around 4.5k


----------



## janitha (Jul 26, 2008)

royal said:


> Whats the going rate for Western Digital 640 GB hdd in Kolkata ?



Rs :4,110.00 + 4% Vat+Rs.51 shipping @
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=711&offset=8


----------



## royal (Jul 26, 2008)

janitha said:


> Rs :4,110.00 + 4% Vat+Rs.51 shipping @
> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=711&offset=8


 
Thx for replying guys...and I was also thinking about getting it from lynx (one of cheapest rates) but I am not too comfortable regarding the shipping...might get damaged


----------



## janitha (Jul 26, 2008)

royal said:


> Thx for replying guys...and I was also thinking about getting it from lynx (one of cheapest rates) but I am not too comfortable regarding the shipping...might get damaged



Three days back I received my Seagate 250GB from lynx in excellent packing, a big carton with lot of thermocol around the disc.


----------



## royal (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats great...think I will order one then


----------



## abhadi (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Guys,
         Could you tell me the rates of....
1. Intel E8400 3.0 Ghz
2. 320/500 GB HDD
4. 2 & 4GB RAM
5. Nvidia 8800 GT....

thanks ..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2008)

E8400 Price: Rs. 8800/-
Seagate 500Gb sata2 hdd with 32mb buffer: Rs.3750
Seagate 320Gb sata2 HDD: Rs. 2,400
Western Digital 500Gb sata2 HDD: Rs.3,500
Western Digital 640Gb sata2 HDD: rs.4,100 (best buy)

Kingston 2 GB 800 Mhz : Rs.2k
OCZ: Rs.2,400
G-Skill : rs.2,300
Corsair: 2.9k

OCZ- OCZ2G8004GK DDR2  (2GB x2 KIT) : Rs.5,400
G-Skill kit: Rs.6,200
Corsair kit : Rs.5,500 (10yr warranty) best buy

Forget about Nvidia 8800GT. Get ATI HD4850 and it will kick 8800GT out of earth 

A little bit of overclocking and HD4850 can be real competitor to 9800GTX. 

And you can get HD4850 for 9k.


----------



## janitha (Jul 30, 2008)

E8400 Price: Rs. 8250/- inclusive of tax @
*theitwares.com/processors/processors.htm


----------



## abhadi (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks desiibond and janitha..


----------



## arun_abn (Jul 31, 2008)

hai Guys

My cousin wants to buy a PC and i will be assembling  it. His budget is 25-30k.
Can you ppl pls suggest a good pc configuration.His main purpose will be gaming and few school work.
 I informed them the following config
Abit ix35 quad 
Intel c2d 8400
wd 320 gb hdd
kingston 2*1 gb 800mhz ram
crosair 600w smps
and a good cabinet

But the cost  is crossing thier limit

So plz help in this regard


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2008)

1) Core2Duo E47200. Rs.5.4k
2) Abit IP35-E: Rs.5.3k
3) 2x1Gb DDR2 800 : Rs.2.3k
4) ATI HD3850 512MB GDDR3 for 6k or Zotak 9500GT for 5.5k
5) 640Gb western digital sata2 for 4k or seagate 250Gb sata2 for 2k
6) sony/samsung dvd writer : 1.3k
7) logitech k/b and mouse : Rs. 800
8) mercury cabinet with 450W PSU : Rs.1.3k to 2k
9) Dell SE198WFP : 9.5k to 11k
10 APC 500 VA UPS: 2.3k



AMD:

1) AMD X2 6000+ : Rs. 5.5k
2) Gigabyte 780G motherboard (other than revision 1): Rs.5k
3) 2x1Gb DDR2 800 : Rs.2.3k
4) ATI HD3850 512MB GDDR3 for 6k or Zotak 9500GT for 5.5k
5) 640Gb western digital sata2 for 4k or seagate 250Gb sata2 for 2k
6) sony/samsung dvd writer : 1.3k
7) logitech k/b and mouse : Rs. 800
8) mercury cabinet with 450W PSU : Rs.1.3k to 2k
9) Dell SE198WFP : 9.5k to 11k
10 APC 500 VA UPS: 2.3k

I believe that the AMD config will easily kick Intel's config (if you choose HD3850 GPU), thanks to the hybrid crossfire.

the 780G is DX10 chipset that can play crysis at low-medium settings on 6000+ processor. Add to that 3850 GPU and it will be awesome


----------



## itisravishankar (Jul 31, 2008)

@ desibond

Where can i get hd4850 for 9k????


----------



## nvidia (Jul 31, 2008)

^^Thats the price everywhere...
Expect a difference of .5k..


----------



## acewin (Jul 31, 2008)

@desibond, please can you give the 6K HD3850 card detail.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 31, 2008)

I am looking for a new rig. Here is my configuration. Can someone post the prices of these components? 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]          *[FONT=&quot]CPU   :[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]Intel Core 2 Duo   E8400-8500

[/FONT]              *[FONT=&quot]Motherboard   :[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]1)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ASUS   P5Q Pro[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]2)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ASUS   P5Q Deleuxe[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]3)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]GIGABYTE   GA-EP45-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P45[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]4)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]GIGABYTE   GA-EP45-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel

[/FONT]              *[FONT=&quot]HDD   :[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]WD6400AAKS

[/FONT]              *[FONT=&quot]GPU   :[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]ASUS HD4850

[/FONT]              *[FONT=&quot]Heat   Sink :[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]1) Thermal Right Ultra   120
  2) XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler
   [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Retention   Bracket :[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]XIGMATEK ACK-I7751   Retention Bracket

[/FONT]              *[FONT=&quot]Thermal   Paste :[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]Arctic Silver 5   Thermal Compound

[/FONT]              *[FONT=&quot]CPU   Casing :[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]1.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Antec   p180/p182[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]2.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Antec   900[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]3.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Coolar   Master 690[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]4.[/FONT]Antec 300 ATX Case
   [FONT=&quot]5.[/FONT]Cooler Master   RC-590-KKN1-GP ATX Case
   [FONT=&quot]6.[/FONT]Cooler Master RC-690-KKN1-GP ATX Case
   [FONT=&quot]7.[/FONT]Antec Solo ATX Case
   [FONT=&quot]8.[/FONT]Lian Li PC-7B Plus II Silver ATX Case
   [FONT=&quot]9.[/FONT]Lian Li Lancool PC-K7B ATX Case 
   [FONT=&quot]10.[/FONT]AeroCool Masstige ATX Case
   [FONT=&quot]11.[/FONT]Antec P182 ATX Case
   [FONT=&quot]12.[/FONT]Thermaltake Armor VA8000BWS Full Tower ATX Case 
   [FONT=&quot]13.[/FONT]Lian Li PC-A16A ATX Case 
   [FONT=&quot]14.[/FONT]Coolermaster Cosmos 1000 RC-1000-KSN1-GP Full Tower ATX Case
   [FONT=&quot]15.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Antec 1200

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]RAM:[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]1)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]G-Skill   DDR2- (1200Mhz / 1066 Mhz / 800 Mhz)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]2)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Corsair   DDR2-(1200 Mhz / 1066 Mhz / 800 Mhz)

[/FONT]              *[FONT=&quot]Speakers[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]Z-5500 Digital[/FONT]


Which ever fits the best in terms of availability and price I will go for it. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## itisravishankar (Aug 1, 2008)

Can anybody tell where in kolkata i can find hd4850 for around 9k???? or any online shops???


----------



## prvprv (Aug 1, 2008)

Can anyone tel me the prices of following

Proccessor:
Core2Duo E7200

mobo:
ASUS      P5KPL-CM
Gigabyte      GA-G31M-S2L

are they available in hyderabad?

please suggest any good motherboard for overclocking below 3.5 K

Thank u


----------



## nvidia (Aug 1, 2008)

prvprv said:


> Can anyone tel me the prices of following
> 
> Proccessor:
> Core2Duo E7200
> ...


E7200 - 5.6k
Motherboards: 1. ~4.5k
2.  No idea.

And for OCing i think the Abit IP35-E is quite good. But it costs around 5.4k.


----------



## Zishi (Aug 2, 2008)

Pleas tell me rates (in Delhi)...
1. Intel Core2Quad Q6600  
2. Intel 975 G Motherboard.
3. XFX 9600GT (any model)


----------



## cluby (Aug 2, 2008)

*cost of ethernet card in kolkata*

I want to know what is the cost of an pci ethernet card in kolkata.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 2, 2008)

Zishi said:


> Pleas tell me rates (in Delhi)...
> 1. Intel Core2Quad Q6600
> 2. Intel 975 G Motherboard.
> 3. XFX 9600GT (any model)


1. 9.5k
3. ~9k.
But don't buy the 9600GT. Buy the ATi4850 which costs about 10k. Its a lot better than 9600GT/8800GTX Ultra. And awesome VFM. Its the best mid-range card out there.

@cluby: You will get D-Link for under 400 bucks.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: cost of ethernet card in kolkata*



cluby said:


> I want to know what is the cost of an pci ethernet card in kolkata.


175-300 depending on the brand and where you buy it. D-Link is one of the big-name brands and costs more. Frontech is cheap (200 or less) and works well in my experience.


----------



## janitha (Aug 2, 2008)

Intel Core2Quad Q6600 for Rs.9250/- @ theitwares.com. Seems Intel prices have started coming down here also.


----------



## forever (Aug 2, 2008)

I overpayed for my Gecube 4850 (12k) but in my case time was of essence 
Anyway early pricing on the 4870x2 outside india


----------



## nvidia (Aug 2, 2008)

^^28k?
Thats sh!t expensive..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 2, 2008)

finally bought cretive ep630 for Rs675 from computer empire,with bill and box and all.

me is not at all impressed,the bass overshadows all other sounds,the build quality isn't any great either,though fits really nice into my ears and the noise cancellation is pretty darn good.

My zune stock earphones 1
creative ep630 0


----------



## janitha (Aug 2, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> finally bought cretive ep630 for Rs675 from computer empire,with bill and box and all.
> 
> me is not at all impressed,the bass overshadows all other sounds,the build quality isn't any great either,though fits really nice into my ears and the noise cancellation is pretty darn good.
> 
> ...



Wait till the breaking in period of few days of listening is over.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 3, 2008)

Guys i might be upgrading My config and would be adding a GFX card probably to "8800 GTS "or "HD4850", i have an INTEX SMPS 450 watts will that be enough for it or should i be also upgrading the SMPS too....if an upgrade is required then the budget for the SMPS would be around 1000-1500..suggestion required and would also be adding a SATA HDD 320 GB....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 3, 2008)

dont go for 8800gts.. go for msi hd4850.. it is way better than 8800gts..
& it would be best if u change ur smps..


----------



## pranav_alva (Aug 3, 2008)

suave_guy said:


> Hello forum users,
> 
> I've seen lots of threads and posts where users keep asking for latest hardware prices and quotes according to their specifications and requirements....
> 
> ...


HI I AM PRANAV. I AM FAN OF COMPUTER CABINETS. COULD YOU PLEASE TELL THE PRICE OF THE FOLLOWING IN RS
ANTEC900
ANTEC1200
COOLERMASTER 650W PSU
COOLERMASTER 750W PSU.
PLS IT WILL BE HELPFUL


----------



## janitha (Aug 3, 2008)

Intel® Core™2 Duo Desktop Processor E8400 @ Rs.8050/- @ Prime including tax.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 3, 2008)

forever said:


> I overpayed for my Gecube 4850 (12k) but in my case time was of essence
> Anyway early pricing on the 4870x2 outside india



how much is the price now of this card and from where did u buy it ?


----------



## utsav (Aug 3, 2008)

E7200 is 4.8k or 5.6k ????


----------



## janitha (Aug 3, 2008)

utsav said:


> E7200 is 4.8k or 5.6k ????



5.6K @ theitwares and Rs. 5.475K @ prime. It seems prices are coming down.

Edit:
@ theitwares E8400 has come down to 8.075K


----------



## utsav (Aug 3, 2008)

I already saw that price. But after the price cut it must be 4.8k now


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 3, 2008)

utsav said:


> I already saw that price. But after the price cut it must be 4.8k now



bought E7200 for 5.4k yesterday !


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 3, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> dont go for 8800gts.. go for msi hd4850.. it is way better than 8800gts..
> & it would be best if u change ur smps..



thanks mate then would definitely go for MSI HD4850 
suggestion for the SMPS is required guys...


----------



## forever (Aug 3, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> thanks mate then would definitely go for MSI HD4850
> suggestion for the SMPS is required guys...



Would suggest you to go for a corsair 450W or antec 450 or greater PSU. Stay away from cheap coolermasters!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 5, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> thanks mate then would definitely go for MSI HD4850
> suggestion for the SMPS is required guys...



corsair 450W.. is the one to go for


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 5, 2008)

Any idea for the Sandisk Memory Stick Pro Duo 4 GB and 8GB ?


----------



## bnaresh84 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bought the following from Delta Peripherals, Chennai:

MB: Abit IP35-E   Rs.5600
Procy: E7200   Rs.5600
Ram: 2 GB Transcend 800Mhz  Rs. 1775
HDD: 250GB Seagate   Rs.2300
Graphics: XFX 8800 GTS   Rs.7300
Cooler Master Extreme (Cabinet+500W PSU):  Rs. 4900

Prices inclusive of TN VAT............


----------



## anurag16890 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Mobo query*

I need a mobo and a proc at around Rs 8K

suggest me some of the best i can get for 8k


----------



## rk (Aug 5, 2008)

what will be the cost of good quality ethernet cable [about 10 meters] for making a crossover cable,
thx for any info


----------



## hitman050 (Aug 6, 2008)

Is IP35-E available in Nehru Place?


----------



## prvprv (Aug 6, 2008)

hi

is core2Duo E7200 available in Hyderabad?
is Gigabyte EG31 series boards availble in Hyderabad?

What is the price of these?


----------



## nvidia (Aug 6, 2008)

@prvprv: E7200 - 5k
@hitman050: Its a popular board, so it should be available.


----------



## janitha (Aug 6, 2008)

nvidia said:


> @prvprv: E7200 - 5k
> @hitman050: Its a popular board, so it should be available.



AFAIK, the production of IP 35-E has been stopped, but old stock may still be available with most dealers since it was so popular. Or add 1K and get MSI	P45 Neo -F Intel® P45 Chipset 1333 FSB 	Rs.6500/- from theitwares.


----------



## forever (Aug 6, 2008)

rk said:


> what will be the cost of good quality ethernet cable [about 10 meters] for making a crossover cable,
> thx for any info



Get D-link cable @ 14 Rs/meter.


----------



## prvprv (Aug 7, 2008)

What is the price of ASUS P5KPL-CM mobo

good for overclocking E7200 on this mobo?


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 7, 2008)

What are the latest updated prices of these components in Bombay?


*CPU : * E8400
*Mobo : * ASUS P5Q Pro / Deleuxe
*GPU : * ATI HD4850


I am planning to purchase my rig in 15th of Aug


----------



## utsav (Aug 7, 2008)

maverick786us said:


> What are the latest updated prices of these components in Bombay?
> 
> 
> *CPU : * E8400
> ...



its public holiday and all shops wil b closed


----------



## ankit.geek (Aug 7, 2008)

i would like to buy a laptop within 60000bucks....
My main aim is hardcore gaming....
i want the laptop which offers the best eye candy...
suggest??


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 7, 2008)

utsav said:


> its public holiday and all shops wil b closed


 
Only the offices and insititutions remain closed not the markets and restaurents


----------



## rk (Aug 7, 2008)

forever said:


> Get D-link cable @ 14 Rs/meter.


thx forever


----------



## mananknl (Aug 8, 2008)

pls somebody tell me the price of seagate 750 gb external HDD ??


----------



## desiibond (Aug 8, 2008)

ankit.geek said:


> i would like to buy a laptop within 60000bucks....
> My main aim is hardcore gaming....
> i want the laptop which offers the best eye candy...
> suggest??



Dell XPS 1530. Great for gaming. Nothing matches it.

If you can sacrifice gaming experience, go for Sony Vaio's series. downright sexy.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 9, 2008)

@mananknl: About 9~9.5k.


----------



## janitha (Aug 9, 2008)

mananknl said:


> pls somebody tell me the price of seagate 750 gb external HDD ??



Western Digital	My Book Home USB 2.0 - 750GB - 3.5 '' 	Rs.8900/- tax inclusive @ theitwares.com

Seagate FreeAgent™ Desktop External HardDrive 500GB    Rs.5,400.00 @primeabgb.com


----------



## itisravishankar (Aug 10, 2008)

Have 9500gt and 9800gt arrived in india? What are their prices?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have 915 gavl board with 80 gb and 320 gb hdds and 1 gb ram, with 400w zeb smps, the problem is when i connect both the hdds it is failing to take load, so I want to upgrade higher capacity smps, and also I would be adding 1gb more ram  and another 320 gb hdd, would 550w smps would suffice, please suggest me and also let me know the price of standard makes.

no reply yet, I thought of purchasing today


----------



## prvprv (Aug 11, 2008)

what is the cheapest 4.1/5.1 speaker system available?


----------



## dare_devil (Aug 11, 2008)

what's price of these

XFX nForce 650i Ultra
intel 8400
XFX GeForce 8600GT


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 11, 2008)

dare_devil said:


> what's price of these
> 
> XFX nForce 650i Ultra
> intel 8400
> XFX GeForce 8600GT



8600 goes for 4300 for 256 DDR3


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 11, 2008)

forever said:


> Would suggest you to go for a corsair 450W or antec 450 or greater PSU. Stay away from cheap coolermasters!



whats the problem with coolermasters?


----------



## nvidia (Aug 11, 2008)

dare_devil said:


> what's price of these
> 
> XFX nForce 650i Ultra
> intel 8400
> XFX GeForce 8600GT


If you are planning to buy the 8600GT, then don't buy from XFX. It has heating issues.


----------



## dare_devil (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks nvidia, any suggestion for graphics card


----------



## desiibond (Aug 12, 2008)

prvprv said:


> what is the cheapest 4.1/5.1 speaker system available?



If you want a good surround setup, go for atleast Creative T6060 for 3.4k. Also check Altec Lansing 151i, Logitech X540.

Best buy would be Logitech Z5300 for 8k. THX certified 250W speakers



dare_devil said:


> thanks nvidia, any suggestion for graphics card



Forget about 8600GT and go for 9500GT or 9600GT. 8600GT will not be able to run games at decent settings that comes in next few months.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 12, 2008)

dare_devil said:


> thanks nvidia, any suggestion for graphics card


Whats your budget?
If you have a budget of about 10k ,then I'd recommend a ATi HD4850. It can play every game out there at highest settings at decent frame rates.


----------



## royal (Aug 12, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Best buy would be Logitech Z5300 for 8k. THX certified 250W speakers


 
R they still available? I searched very hard but could not find one


----------



## monkey (Aug 13, 2008)

royal said:


> R they still available? I searched very hard but could not find one



Logitech had stopped providing Z5300 since last year. I had searched all of Nehru Place but could not find it anywhere. Finally I went for Altec Lansing MX5021 and was impressed by its performance. Awesome!!


----------



## raj_v1982 (Aug 13, 2008)

what is the price of XFX GeForce 8600 GTS 512 MB ??
My budget is ONLY 4.7 and can extend to 5000 ONLY


----------



## surinder (Aug 16, 2008)

monkey said:


> Logitech had stopped providing Z5300 since last year. I had searched all of Nehru Place but could not find it anywhere. Finally I went for Altec Lansing MX5021 and was impressed by its performance. Awesome!!



Then what about Z5500e from logitech.How much I have to pay for it and if any speaker system or HTIB better performing around 20,000/- inr like from onkyo,sony etc.


----------



## mayanksharma (Aug 16, 2008)

^^around 22K in Nehru Palace, Delhi!


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 16, 2008)

^^^ is that the price of Z5500d ? when did logitech launched z5500e?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 16, 2008)

raj_v1982 said:


> what is the price of XFX GeForce 8600 GTS 512 MB ??
> My budget is ONLY 4.7 and can extend to 5000 ONLY



I don't know the exact price but its much more than 5k.
If u want XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3 @ 4.4k or Palit 8600GT 1GB DDR 2 @ 5k.


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2008)

Rashi launched the xfx 9800gtx*+* in india on 16th july.Does anyone know if it's available in kolkata? And it's *price* if it's available.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 17, 2008)

tkin said:


> Rashi launched the xfx 9800gtx*+* in india on 16th july.Does anyone know if it's available in kolkata? And it's *price* if it's available.


 
just buy the (MSI)ati hd4870.its available right now... better than 9800gtx+


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> just buy the (MSI)ati hd4870.its available right now... better than 9800gtx+



I'v got a XFX 650i Ultra mobo & want to set up SLI with two 9800GTX+,that's why I intent to buy the 9800GTX+ and I also believe that HD4870 is way better than the 9xxx series cards.But since I'm stuck with nVidia I desperately need some info about the availabilty of the *XFX 9800GTX+*.
I need to know whether this card will be available in *Kolkata* by *October*?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ Unless you have a monster LCD, two 9800GTX+ will be of no use. dual setup will be useful only if you have something like a 40" LCD.

Even in that case, I would go for HD4870 X2 (two 4870 chips on one board). This is already termed as the fastest card currently in the market and costs aroud 550USD. It even give 100% improvement over HD4870. 

If you want two cards, it's better to get this one.

1) 2Gb
2) native crossfired setup
3) less room
4) 100% increase in performance while playing some games over HD4870.
5) costs less than two 9800GTX+ and is way ahead of SLI'ed setup.
6) consumes lower power when compared to dual 9800GTX+


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ Unless you have a monster LCD, two 9800GTX+ will be of no use. dual setup will be useful only if you have something like a 40" LCD.
> 
> Even in that case, I would go for HD4870 X2 (two 4870 chips on one board). This is already termed as the fastest card currently in the market and costs aroud 550USD. It even give 100% improvement over HD4870.
> 
> ...


The HD4870 costs more than the announced price of XFX 9800GTX+ .
HD4870-18,500/-(ITwares.com)
HD4850-11,500/-(ITwares.com)
XFX 9800GTX+ -16,000/-(Rashi Press Release,16th July)
ZOTAC 9800GTX+ -11,500/-(Lynx-India.com)
You can see nVidia is desperately trying to become the king of cards again So this price cut is nothing new.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 18, 2008)

tkin said:


> I'v got a XFX 650i Ultra mobo & want to set up SLI with two 9800GTX+,that's why I intent to buy the 9800GTX+ and I also believe that HD4870 is way better than the 9xxx series cards.But since I'm stuck with nVidia I desperately need some info about the availabilty of the *XFX 9800GTX+*.
> I need to know whether this card will be available in *Kolkata* by *October*?



Since when XFX start making SLI board with 650i Ultra?
Dude if u have the nVidia chipset, doesn't mean u can't use the ATi card with it. First of all ur board doesn't support the SLI if u have *this* board. 
Second, u can use the ATi graphics card with that board of urs.

As desibond already told u about the option, u still can go for it, if ur budget allows. Otherwise wait for few more days and wait for HD4850x2. It may not be the fastest card in the world but it sure take out GTX280. It may not be available right now but as u mentioned by October, i m sure u will see some nice review of it too at the forum.


----------



## tkin (Aug 18, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Since when XFX start making SLI board with 650i Ultra?
> Dude if u have the nVidia chipset, doesn't mean u can't use the ATi card with it. First of all ur board doesn't support the SLI if u have *this* board.
> Second, u can use the ATi graphics card with that board of urs.
> 
> As desibond already told u about the option, u still can go for it, if ur budget allows. Otherwise wait for few more days and wait for HD4850x2. It may not be the fastest card in the world but it sure take out GTX280. It may not be available right now but as u mentioned by October, i m sure u will see some nice review of it too at the forum.


Sorry, You are absolutely right.I checked out and my new mobo(XFX 650i Ultra) does not support SLI. 
Right now I'm using an Intel 965WH with a X1900XT.Since it does'nt support Crossfire I bought the new mobo in a hurry for SLI.(feel like a complete idiot, I haven't opened the box yet-should have checked out the specs first).
And I also think that HD4850x2 is better than 9800GTX+(not the GTX280 though, leave this job to HD4870x2)


----------



## janitha (Aug 18, 2008)

tkin said:


> Sorry, You are absolutely right.I checked out and my new mobo(XFX 650i Ultra) does not support SLI.
> Right now I'm using an Intel 965WH with a X1900XT.Since it does'nt support Crossfire I bought the new mobo in a hurry for SLI.(feel like a complete idiot, I haven't opened the box yet-should have checked out the specs first).
> And I also think that HD4850x2 is better than 9800GTX+(not the GTX280 though, leave this job to HD4870x2)



If not yet opened, your dealer may be ready to replace it. Try to get P45 board. (MSI for 6.5K upwards.)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 18, 2008)

*SP Road, Bangalore - Latest prices for 1GB DDR1 400MHz SDRAM:*

Transcend - Rs. 1500 - min quote
Dynet - Rs. 975  - min quote

I was *just* about to buy dynet ram, but car was parked in no parking zone and traffic police were *just* arriving to my car so I had to speed away


----------



## Spiff (Aug 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *SP Road, Bangalore - Latest prices for 1GB DDR1 400MHz SDRAM:*
> 
> Transcend - Rs. 1500 - min quote
> Dynet - Rs. 975  - min quote
> ...



*Do not *buy *Dynet Ram.
*
Check Hardware you should not buy thread


----------



## sbm (Aug 19, 2008)

In Kolkata Chandni Chawk 16-Aug-2008

Intel Q9450 not available (most probably Rs14500 to 14700 + vat)
Intel Q9550 ready stock (17500 to 17800 + vat)

Are the above price ok ?

From all over the internet you can find that in Q3 2008 Intel Q9450 will be phased out , and Q9550 will be available at the same price of Q9450 (Newegg already put both two in more or less same price bracket 324~329 US Doller).But here why the price difference are still there ? Can any one post current price of the same in Mumbai or Delhi?
Also Intel will update the Q9550 C1 stepping to E0
Any suggestion ? I am going to buy a Quad.
Thanks.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

gargtush said:


> *Do not *buy *Dynet Ram.
> *
> Check Hardware you should not buy thread


Whats wrong with it ? Lack of overclockability ? WHO can+ o+o+verclock on Intel Motherboard +?+


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 19, 2008)

just bought wd 500 gb 3.5" external hdd 4500rs
ep630 earphones 650
ms wired keyboard500 rs450
all prices lamington rd.

also heard 8gb pen drives 1100rs.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

Here @ Lucknow ... Seagate 500GB is for 3550 & WD 640GB is not available.


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2008)

1.Does anyone know whether the Altec Lansing VS2421 speaker is available in India?
2.If available how much they cost?
3.How's the quality? [Your experiance,if used them]
4.Any other 2.1ch good alternatives(~2,500/- max)

I'm planning to buy the following Rig:-
1.Intel E8500
2.Intel DP35DP
3.4GB Kingston 800Mhz DDR2 Memory
4.XFX 9800GTX/GTX+
5.500GB Seagate HDD
6.LG 17" CRT
7.120mm Fansx3
8.P.S.U-Corsair 620W (CMPSU 620HX)

Will an APC 650va UPS provide enough backup for me to exit my programs(mostly games) and shut down the P.C during power failure.Heres the specs- *www.apcc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BE650Y-IN&fnl=4605,2&fnl_basket=4605,3c
And Powercalculater is reporting power consumption of about 400w- *www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine
Any alternatives(~4000/- max)


----------



## janitha (Aug 19, 2008)

tkin said:


> 1.Does anyone know whether the Altec Lansing VS2421 speaker is available in India?
> 2.If available how much they cost?
> 3.How's the quality? [Your experiance,if used them]
> 4.Any other 2.1ch good alternatives(~2,500/- max)
> ...



The maximum power output of the UPS is 390W.


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2008)

janitha said:


> The maximum power output of the UPS is 390W.


As I said, any alternatives?(~4,000/-)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 20, 2008)

tkin said:


> 1.Does anyone know whether the Altec Lansing VS2421 speaker is available in India?
> 2.If available how much they cost?
> 3.How's the quality? [Your experiance,if used them]
> 4.Any other 2.1ch good alternatives(~2,500/- max)
> ...


don't get intel board. get biostar+ p35 inst+ead+.


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> don't get intel board. get biostar+ p35 inst+ead+.


Will check it out.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 20, 2008)

tkin said:


> 1.Does anyone know whether the Altec Lansing VS2421 speaker is available in India?
> 2.If available how much they cost?
> 3.How's the quality? [Your experiance,if used them]
> 4.Any other 2.1ch good alternatives(~2,500/- max)
> ...



Altec Lansing ATP3 (2.1) is one good set of speakers.

Going for such good syste! Then why buying lame motherboard? 
U can still save on to E8400 & get P45 chipset.
Also look for some good LCD!



tgpraveen said:


> ep630 earphones 650



New one? From Where?


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Altec Lansing ATP3 (2.1) is one good set of speakers.
> 
> Going for such good syste! Then why buying lame motherboard?
> U can still save on to E8400 & get P45 chipset.
> ...


Any suggestions on P45 chipset? (~6,500-7,500/-)
I prefer Intel but will go with others if better features are available at the mentioned price range.


----------



## utsav (Aug 20, 2008)

@tkin Tel me an intel board which has features  . Go for biostar ,asus or gigabyte boards based on intel chipset.


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2008)

utsav said:


> @tkin Tel me an intel board which has features  . Go for biostar ,asus or gigabyte boards based on intel chipset.


How about this?
*asia.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1482&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170

Any word on Intel C2D E8600(3.33GHz)?


----------



## utsav (Aug 21, 2008)

tkin said:


> How about this?
> *asia.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1482&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170
> 
> Any word on Intel C2D E8600(3.33GHz)?



personally i have a very good experience with biostar and gigabyte. Asus boards r good too.I have no idea abt MSI boards .


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 21, 2008)

^^
MSI are good too.
Personal experience.


----------



## se7en_sg (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi All,

What is the price of Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 3000 ?
Any other wireless-optical mouse for desktop usage within INR 1500....


Thanks in advance.


----------



## RexRazr (Aug 21, 2008)

are AMD Phenom X3 8650 and/or X3 8750 available in india?
if yes then how much do they cost?


----------



## tkin (Aug 22, 2008)

RexRazr said:


> are AMD Phenom X3 8650 and/or X3 8750 available in india?
> if yes then how much do they cost?


I don't think so.ITwares,priceguru and lynx don't list them.
Go for AMD Phenom X4 9550 Quad-Core 2.2Ghz~7.5k. It's a better deal.

Any Idea about this Mobo- *Asus P5Q*?
Performance,price,features and personal experiance.


----------



## dantool (Aug 23, 2008)

i was planning to buy intel dual core e2180 processor.what would be the recommended mobo(it's cost) with this one?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2008)

*in.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1808&l1=3&l2=11&l3=563&l4=0

2.5k-3.5k


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 23, 2008)

^^
Ya thats correct*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/44.png


----------



## itisravishankar (Aug 23, 2008)

Does any monitor in india has a 2560x1600 resolution? What is its price?


----------



## saiyaman (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey everyone my friend wants a decent future proof solution,a mother board to support his current P4 2.8Ghz Processor and a proper onboard graphics solution. So he has decided on the *Asus P5B-V Motherboard*. Can you please tell me the current rate of this motherboard in India? Thanks in advance.


----------



## krinish (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one advise a good cabinet, budget 2k.
One which can keep the CPU cool and quite, with lot of free air flow.

Its for AMD 64 Dual core 5000+.


Thank you


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2008)

Cooler master Elite 330 (without SMPS) costs around 1.5k-1.6k

Also check Kobian cabinets with side vent for airflow and install a coolermaster high speed fan at the rear.


----------



## krinish (Aug 26, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Cooler master Elite 330 (without SMPS) costs around 1.5k-1.6k
> 
> Also check Kobian cabinets with side vent for airflow and install a coolermaster high speed fan at the rear.


 

Thanks man, any other suggestions. Kobian sounds unfamiliar, will I be able to find it in bangalore, at SP road?

I think ill search for cooler master Elite 330. How much a collermaster speed high speed fan cost?


----------



## janitha (Aug 26, 2008)

krinish said:


> Thanks man, any other suggestions. Kobian sounds unfamiliar, will I be able to find it in bangalore, at SP road?
> 
> I think ill search for cooler master Elite 330. How much a collermaster speed high speed fan cost?



Kobian is also known as Mercury. But get Elite 330 if you can. CM 120mm fan may cost 275 to 300 for the high cfm model.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2008)

FYI, Elite 330 comes without SMPS. If you already have SMPS, it would fit nicely in budget.


----------



## prvprv (Aug 27, 2008)

can anyone tel me.. for how much i can get a IDE to SATA converter in Hyderabad??


----------



## desiibond (Aug 27, 2008)

^^ Better not use anything like that. You never know when your HDD will crash if you use something like that.


----------



## krinish (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks desiibond and janitha, I will buy Elite 330 then. I found prices on ebay to be a little higher than 1.5k-1.6k, at around 2.5 k. Can you please guide me with a dealer who is selling at thet price. If any shops in bangalore as well?


----------



## janitha (Aug 27, 2008)

krinish said:


> Thanks desiibond and janitha, I will buy Elite 330 then. I found prices on ebay to be a little higher than 1.5k-1.6k, at around 2.5 k. Can you please guide me with a dealer who is selling at thet price. If any shops in bangalore as well?



theitwares Rs.1850/-
Prime Rs.2100/-
*theitwares.com/cabinets/cabinets.htm
*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28


----------



## royal (Aug 28, 2008)

krinish said:


> Thanks desiibond and janitha, I will buy Elite 330 then. I found prices on ebay to be a little higher than 1.5k-1.6k, at around 2.5 k. Can you please guide me with a dealer who is selling at thet price. If any shops in bangalore as well?


 
Get it @Rs 1705 + VAT + shipping from lynx


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 28, 2008)

9600GT from Xpert Vision @ 5.5k

9800GTX+ from Xpert Vision @ 11.5k

Sapphire 4850 @ 9.8k


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 28, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> 9600GT from Xpert Vision @ 5.5k
> 
> 9800GTX+ from Xpert Vision @ 11.5k
> 
> Sapphire 4850 @ 9.8k



from where do u quote such prices dude which shop is selling 9800 gtx+ for 11.5 k i would like to know.


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Aug 28, 2008)

hi, 
   i wan't to know the current price of Palit HD4850 GPU, and is it     Compatible with Intel DG965RY Board.


----------



## squid (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone know the price of APC Home Appliance & Lighting UPS 800VA and where to buy it from chennai


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ashutosh Malik said:


> hi,
> i wan't to know the current price of Palit HD4850 GPU, and is it     Compatible with Intel DG965RY Board.



yes it should be able to support it ....current price should be around 9.5k to 10.5 k ....u will need a better PSU to make HD4850 work smoothly



squid said:


> Does anyone know the price of APC Home Appliance & Lighting UPS 800VA and where to buy it from chennai



don't know the price ....

but 
u can find out here ....


   1) * VARDHINI INFORMATION SYSTEMS P LTD
    * K K BALAKRISHNAN - managing director
    * VIS@SATYAM.NET.IN
    * 9840091900

    * 39/15,3RD FLOOR
    * VENKATARAMAN STREET
    * T.NAGAR
    * CHENNAI
    * , TAMILNADU
    * IN


2)

    * Saliya Systems Private Limited
    * Muthu Kumar - Director Marketing
    * info@saliyasys.com
    * 91-44-6548 1727

    * 2nd Floor, 10/33, New Secratariat Colony,
    * Kilpauk,
    * Chennai
    * , TamilNadu
    * IN

3)

    * Rainbow Solutions
    * Rainbow Solutions - Partenr
    * rainbow2006@rediffmail.com
    * 09340001031

    * 19/1 Kuppam Beach Road
    * Tiruvanmiur
    * 1st Floor
    * Chennai
    * , SK
    * IN

hope u can call and ask what u are looking for


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 30, 2008)

What's the Cost of 1GB/512 MB Transcend/Dynix/Kingston 333MHZ DDR RAM?


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 30, 2008)

1 GB cost around 850-900 Rs.
correct if i'm wrong


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 30, 2008)

reniarahim1 said:


> What's the Cost of 1GB/512 MB Transcend/Dynix/Kingston 333MHZ DDR RAM?



1Gb transcend DDR ~1.5k
1Gb Hynx DDR ~ 1275/-to  1375/-

512Mb transcend DDR ~900/-
512Mb hynx DDR ~725/-to 775/-

prices for 400Mz RAM as 333 MHz is very difficult to find..


----------



## tkin (Aug 30, 2008)

Can anyone give me the price for KINGSTON 2GB 800MHz DDR2 RAM?
Or better 4GB(2x2GB) kit in Kolkata? (or anywhere else)

Also can anyone confirm whether the *ASUS P5Q* mobo is available in Kolkata and its price if it is? *(Q goes to all Kolkatans)*

Thanks is advance.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 2, 2008)

Kingston 2gig 800MHz=1600


----------



## prvprv (Sep 2, 2008)

give me some info abt wireless keyboard and mouse. (price please)


----------



## krinish (Sep 3, 2008)

Im planning to buy a new monitor and a UPS. budget is 10k - 12 k for both of them.
I will be using monitor for frequent use and for high end multimedia purpose.

Can any one please recommend best buys based upon reviews....


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

Dell 198wfp + APC 500VA UPS


----------



## krinish (Sep 3, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Dell 198wfp + APC 500VA UPS


 

thanks for your quick reply desiibond. If you could please give me the link to both the products, that would be great.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

198wfp india page: *ausoladww23.production.online.dell.../compare.aspx/19lcd?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs (not working right now)

Dell usa link for the same: *accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Displays/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-5629

costs around 10k including taxes.

APC ups: *www.apc.com/products/family/index.cfm?id=21


----------



## krinish (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for this. Appreciate your prompt reply and help.
So i now know what you buy.
_Dell 198wfp + APC 500VA UPS + cooler master Ellte 330._
_I will have this by next weekend.  _

_prices on *lynx-india.com/index.php and on theitwares.com are cheap, but im little worried about shipping and then servicing._


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

Order Dell 198WFP from Dell. Call to Dell sales team and they do the transaction. You can bargain with them too


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Order Dell 198WFP from Dell. Call to Dell sales team and they do the transaction. You can bargain with them too



Doesn't dell have its Indian HQ here in bangalore ? Does it include a showroom ? And which area is it located in ?


PS: congratulations for joining the human spambot club


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks mate.

Nope. Dell doesn't have any showroom in bangalore. Not even a single official dealer here in Bangalore. It really is pathetic for no.2 pc manufacturer.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Doesn't dell have its Indian HQ here in bangalore ? Does it include a showroom ? And which area is it located in ?



Dell has its only IT/tech-support branch here in Bangalore on Intermediate Ring Road.. near Domlur.. guess it doesn't have a showroom there


----------



## tkin (Sep 3, 2008)

tkin said:


> Can anyone give me the price for KINGSTON 2GB 800MHz DDR2 RAM?
> Or better 4GB(2x2GB) kit in Kolkata? (or anywhere else)
> 
> Also can anyone confirm whether the *ASUS P5Q* mobo is available in Kolkata and its price if it is? *(Q goes to all Kolkatans)*
> ...


Still, No reply??


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm determined to buy a GFX card for my PC:

P4 3.0Ghz HT
512mb + 1GB = 1.5GB ddr 333mhz RAM
Intel Original 915 motherboard
Samsung monitor supporting  max.res. - 1024*728

I want a good GFX card which is compatible with my config and mobo and will give me best performance ( i.e. more than 45fps ) in new games with settings turned at the mentioned resolution.

My max budget is Rs. 5000, please reply quick.

[ Also, I do not know, whether my mobo supports:
  1. AGP
  2. PCI
  3. PCIe
  4. PCIe x16
  5. PCIe x16 2.0 ]

According to the compatibility, please make a suggestion, URGENT.


----------



## tkin (Sep 3, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> I'm determined to buy a GFX card for my PC:
> 
> P4 3.0Ghz HT
> 512mb + 1GB = 1.5GB ddr 333mhz RAM
> ...


Your mobo chipset supports PCIe 16x, so no worries there.
*www.intel.com/products/chipsets/915g/index.htm

For graphic card go for:-EVGA 8600GT 256MB *DDR3* - 4900/- 
(XFX 8600GT has some heating issues)
Will do the job at the mentioned resolution-1024*768 for some time at medium settings and no antialising.
(Till 2009 your O.K)

Stretch your budget to 8K and get XFX 8800GT. A behemoth of a performer and will be future-proof till 2010 at your resolution.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

tkin said:


> Your mobo chipset supports PCIe 16x, so no worries there.
> *www.intel.com/products/chipsets/915g/index.htm
> 
> For graphic card go for:-EVGA 8600GT 256MB *DDR3* - 4900/-
> ...



why 8800GT when u can get a 9800GT for as low as 7.5k ....???


----------



## tkin (Sep 3, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> why 8800GT when u can get a 9800GT for as low as 7.5k ....???


Is it even available here??(I mean XFX/EVGA)

NO ZOTAC/POV etc.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

tkin said:


> Is it even available here??(I mean XFX/EVGA)
> 
> NO ZOTAC/POV etc.



why are u such a big fan of XFX i would never understand its at the best a mediocre brand ...the only good card that came from XFX was 8800GT versions or the new gtx260/280 xxx...else its not even as good as POV ...do u know that POV is US based company and very respected in US ..perhaps more than XFX ...when u ask this about in an international forum people prefers POV over XFX ..check out anandtech/tomshardware....XFX became leading partner with nVidia by selling out cheap cards in the beginning there was time when XFX cards were cheapest 

but anyways the 9800gt i m talking about comes from palit .... for about 7.5k and yes its available at my place ...

and zotac cards are much better than u think ....believe me ...they are cheap just cos the company is not so well known yet ...as i told before XFX also started like this ...

personally BFG>eVGA>POV>XFX=palit>ZOTAC ..thats how the brand credibility goes presently.... but things could change ...


----------



## Revolution (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey,
Can any one tell me where can I get *Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L* motherboard in Kolkata and also the aproximate price ???

Thank you......


----------



## umm_100 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi,

   can any one help me out with choosing a mother boad for AM2+ socket ????
what m/b can i get within the range of Rs.6,000/- made by ASUS ???
do sli boards support onboard graffix ??


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 4, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> why 8800GT when u can get a 9800GT for as low as 7.5k ....???


AGREED, but one thing, 9800GT gives almost nil OCing potential, while the 8800GT with a good cooler will give performance beyond 9800GTX and 8800GTX when OCed pe\roperly.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 4, 2008)

umm_100 said:


> do sli boards support onboard graffix ??


AFAIK, SLi motherboards don't support onboard graphics. I'm not sure if there are boards which support onboard graphics and SLi/CF.


----------



## icehot (Sep 4, 2008)

I stumbled upon a website for hardware purchase--
www.naaptol.com 
which compares prices from different websites. Is there any other website like this. I list down some of the websites for online purchase. Please add sites which are missing

cafegadgets.in
futurebazaar.com
thehindushopping
priceguru.in
sifymall.com
rediffshoppping
indiaplaza.in


----------



## mohammed_intekhab (Sep 4, 2008)

i want to buy  4GB RAM 
Best DVD writer
512mb graphic card not so expensive
and motherboard with processor(may be intel core 2 duo)
How much it cost around!


----------



## nvidia (Sep 4, 2008)

^^4GB of RAM @800Mhz will cost you ~4k 
Whats your budget for the Graphics card and mobo+processor?


----------



## mohammed_intekhab (Sep 4, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^4GB of RAM @800Mhz will cost you ~4k
> Whats your budget for the Graphics card and mobo+processor?


edited my above requirement A good dvd writers support local DVD beacause i have on sony AW G170A and has same problem 


Total of 12K+sell money of intel865 motherboard,sony AW G170A,RAM ,256+512 SD,


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2008)

nvidia said:


> AFAIK, SLi motherboards don't support onboard graphics. I'm not sure if there are boards which support onboard graphics and SLi/CF.


Nope,you are wrong there.
Some nVidia chipsets(780a & 750a) have something called *Hybrid Power and Hybid SLI*.
These features use *Onboard Mobo GFX* during minimal load and switches to GFX card when load is higher, saving energy.So these SLI mobos support onboard GFX and they are not any pushovers either:-

1. *www.legitreviews.com/article/708/1/

2. *ces.cnet.com/best-of-ces/8301-13855_1-9842563-67.html

3. *hothardware.com/Articles/NVIDIA_Hybrid_SLI_and_nForce_700a_Chipsets/


Same with Crossfire, some Intel chipsets with GMA supports them.


----------



## khozem1 (Sep 5, 2008)

can you please tell me the price of 
1)XFX GeForce 8400 GS 256 MB DDR2
2)XFX GeForce 8500 GT 512 MB DDR2 
3)XFX GeForce 8600 GT 256 MB DDR3


----------



## krinish (Sep 5, 2008)

Im buying three things today. I will be going to SP road later in the day.

Can someone please quote the exact price(Cheapest price) for the following products.


Dell 19 inch LCD Monitor 198WFP
Cooler master 330 Ellite cabinet.
APC 650 VA UPS.

I will be checking out at Golcha, or Anandit as per suggestions from desiibond.

I first called Golcha and the sales counter person said that he was busy with the customers and so he gave me email Id's.
I Mailed golcha and got reply for within 30 minutes. WOW!!!!

They are excellent... 

here's the price i got... they say its only valid today... I told ill be visiting their shop today and will keep my word.

 19 inch LCD Monitor 198WFP DVI       DELL    9100 rs

330 Ellite cabinet ONLY.        COOLER MASTER   2000 rs

650 VA UPS      APC     3000 rs.

Scored 10 out of 10 in grabbing my attention.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 5, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> AGREED, but one thing, 9800GT gives almost nil OCing potential, while the 8800GT with a good cooler will give performance beyond 9800GTX and 8800GTX when OCed pe\roperly.



who says that ??? 
look here 

*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/gigabyte_9800gt/6.htm


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2008)

krinish said:


> Im buying three things today. I will be going to SP road later in the day.
> 
> Can someone please quote the exact price(Cheapest price) for the following products.
> 
> ...



Golcha is ISO certified


----------



## tkin (Sep 5, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> AGREED, but one thing, 9800GT gives almost nil OCing potential, while the 8800GT with a good cooler will give performance beyond 9800GTX and 8800GTX when OCed pe\roperly.


Are you kidding me?

Get the facts staight.

8800GTX is outdated but 9800GTX has just launched and it boasts features that can outperform the 8800GT always.

Lets get started:-

1.GPU clock- 
9800GTX-675MHz
8800GT-600MHz

2.Shader clock:-
9800GTX-1688MHz
8800GT-1500MHz

*3.No. of Cores:-
9800GTX-128
8800GT-112

4.Pixels per clock:-
9800GTX-64
8800GT-56*

-These two features can't be overclocked.

5.Memory clock:-
9800GTX-2200MHz
8800GT-1800MHz

REMEMBER-Both cards are based on G92, so overclocking potentials are same, moreover the dual slot config and 2pin power connencters of 9800GTX keeps the card cooler and raises the O.C potential higher.

9800GT = 8800GT(Same card-new name).

CONCLUSION-At stock 9800GTX will outperform the 8800GT.If you overclock both still 9800GTX wins.

Also 8800GTX is a pretty good card with 768MB mem and 384bit interface, kicks in at higher resolution and with AA enabled, can outperform 9800GTX/8800GT with ease.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 5, 2008)

@tkin: Thanks for those links.. Are they available in India?



tkin said:


> Also 8800GTX is a pretty good card with 768MB mem and 384bit interface, kicks in at higher resolution and with AA enabled, can outperform 9800GTX/8800GT with ease.


8800GTX is a good card, but no one would want to buy it anymore. A card that costs half its price can beat it easily..


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 5, 2008)

tkin said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> 
> 8800GTX is outdated but 9800GTX has just launched and it boasts features that can outperform the 8800GT always.
> ...



9800GTX was launched about 6 months ago (and not just launched as u say it) and its clearing out of market already ...9800GTX is difficult to find already....thanks to HD4850.. which performs better any day and is available at much cheaper price..

8800gtx is a good card and is almost phased out from market very difficult to find one of those...unless someone still has one of those card(old stock obviously) and will sell u at insane price .,....of about 25k ....

off the topic what u had to say about zotac,XFX and evga ...u should look at them what poeple has to say about them (for 9800gtx models)

zotac-  *www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16814500039
EVGA -  *www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16814130339
XFX-  *www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16814150287

and newegg is the best online shop in us to say the least......


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 5, 2008)

khozem1 said:


> can you please tell me the price of
> 1)XFX GeForce 8400 GS 256 MB DDR2
> 2)XFX GeForce 8500 GT 512 MB DDR2
> 3)XFX GeForce 8600 GT 256 MB DDR3





1)XFX GeForce 8400 GS 256 MB DDR2  --  Rs. 2100
2)XFX GeForce 8500 GT 512 MB DDR2  --  Rs. 3000   
3)XFX GeForce 8600 GT 256 MB DDR3  --  Rs. 4650


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> 9800GTX was launched about 6 months ago (and not just launched as u say it) and its clearing out of market already ...9800GTX is difficult to find already....thanks to HD4850.. which performs better any day and is available at much cheaper price..
> 
> 8800gtx is a good card and is almost phased out from market very difficult to find one of those...unless someone still has one of those card(old stock obviously) and will sell u at insane price .,....of about 25k ....
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ZOTAC rocks.From the reviews I can see Zotac beats XFX in terms of support and quality, not to mention that EVGA bites the dust.
I'm giving some attention to ZOTAC recently.
So here's a couple of questen to you guys.

*1.Is ZOTAC available in Kolkata?
2.How's ZOTAC support in India(Kolkata preferable)?
3.And does anyone know about the performance of these cards?(Compared to XFX and EVGA)*

If XFX fails to deliver will go for ZOTAC.
This new company is starting to make its presence felt among the big guns.
I'm really impressed by their determination.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 6, 2008)

^^
But it is not available here


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2008)

tkin said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ZOTAC rocks.From the reviews I can see Zotac beats XFX in terms of support and quality, not to mention that EVGA bites the dust.
> I'm giving some attention to ZOTAC recently.
> ...


@amrawtanshx, sorry to hear that.But Priceguru and techshop and also lynx lists them.So they're definitely available here, but not sure in Kolkata though.
Maybe lynx, but 1st choice Kolkata - Guys, Help Please.



nvidia said:


> @tkin: Thanks for those links.. Are they available in India?
> 
> 
> 8800GTX is a good card, but no one would want to buy it anymore. A card that costs half its price can beat it easily..


Don't know.Think they have not yet launched properly so wait for sometime.
Interesting to note that a few boards are available abroad though(*www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3930721&Sku=P450-9118)

Also look at:-
1. *www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-series/content.php?S_ID=351
2. *news.softpedia.com/news/Zotac-Unve...ased-on-Nvidia-039-s-750a-Chipset-81786.shtml

At~150$

*THE BOARDS ARE AMD THOUGH.*
Edit-ZOTAC also available abroad(*www.zotac.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=185&Itemid=299)


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> who says that ???
> look here
> 
> *www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/gigabyte_9800gt/6.htm




Sorry but that's what I had read in another review so I had a bad impression. bTW my views have changed after seeing the link you gave me. Thanks for the update.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

tkin said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ZOTAC rocks.From the reviews I can see Zotac beats XFX in terms of support and quality, not to mention that EVGA bites the dust.
> I'm giving some attention to ZOTAC recently.
> ...




so finally u are able to see with open eyes and thats good ...now coming to distributor in india .....nothing to worry for u as ur own tirupati is the distributor for EVGA/ZOTAC/POV

*www.zotac.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=140&Itemid=272

if u ask them they might say they don't have it ...but definitely they can get it for u ...last time i checked they did not have it ...

now at least i hope u are NOT looking forward to 9800gtx+ ...and seriously hope that u are looking forward to gtx260...EVGA looks good deal 

actually its quite a surprise for me that XFX has not yet launched 9800gtx+ cos its not available anywhere in india ...and the existing one's price are same as it was before they are not coming down ...so looks like 9800gtx+ already lost the war to HD4850..... with HD4850 available as little as 9.4k and 9800gtx+ still costing 12.5k and HD4850 is selling like anything .....also its almost non-existent.....dark times for nvidia i must say ...but hope nvidia comes with something really good .....this time


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> so finally u are able to see with open eyes and thats good ...now coming to distributor in india .....nothing to worry for u as ur own tirupati is the distributor for EVGA/ZOTAC/POV
> 
> *www.zotac.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=140&Itemid=272
> 
> ...


XFX is hammering the last nails to their coffin, sorry to say that they have lost this battle.(But not the war perhaps)

EVGA is good, specially their SSC cards are awesome, they are the fastest cards among their bunch(9800GTX SSC has clock 770MHz which is highest factory overclocked yet and beats 9800GTX+  )

Same with ZOTAC AMP! edition, good speeds(<<EVGA though)

So I'm looking for fellow Digitians' opinions.
*WHICH IS BEST(Performance,support and build quality)?
EVGA or ZOTAC?*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 7, 2008)

EVGA = XFX=Same Quality But XFX famous in asia  and no 1 in europe that's why  people think XFX is better quality and leader brand and Zotac is not better than these brand


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 7, 2008)

whats the price of dual layer DVD-R media ...?? which brand is good ??


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> EVGA = XFX=Same Quality But XFX famous in asia  and no 1 in europe that's why  people think XFX is better quality and leader brand and Zotac is not better than these brand


Thought so, anyway thanks for reply.
But ZOTAC is catching up fast.


----------



## icebags (Sep 8, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> whats the price of dual layer DVD-R media ...?? which brand is good ??



its irritating to me that DVD-DL (dual layers) are still not available at lower rates like single layered discs @ ~10-12/- . i dont expect DVD-DL to come @ 12/- , but Rs. 60/- per piece is buggin me. a price of 20-24 would b good for these.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 8, 2008)

^^
+1.
Agree.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

icebags said:


> its irritating to me that DVD-DL (dual layers) are still not available at lower rates like single layered discs @ ~10-12/- . i dont expect DVD-DL to come @ 12/- , but Rs. 60/- per piece is buggin me. a price of 20-24 would b good for these.


thats not good   ...i wanted some dual layers for saving the movies with file size of 7 GB ...


----------



## bala_cpu (Sep 8, 2008)

hi guys, i'm new to this forum , i want to purchase MSI P45 NEO-F motherboard, i am actually in TamilNadu(Madurai) , can any one suggest the price and where can i get it, some people here says the service for MSI is not at all good , is it true? Is that mobo worth for that cost , pls guide me!!!!!


----------



## nvidia (Sep 8, 2008)

^Costs around 6k. Even my vendor told me that MSI support is not good when i bought my K9N4 SLi a year back. Haven't faced any problems so far, so dunno how their customer support is..


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

bala_cpu said:


> hi guys, i'm new to this forum , i want to purchase MSI P45 NEO-F motherboard, i am actually in TamilNadu(Madurai) , can any one suggest the price and where can i get it, some people here says the service for MSI is not at all good , is it true? Is that mobo worth for that cost , pls guide me!!!!!



i am currently located in chennai and u can't find a MSI product in chennai cos MSI service is very very bad ...so almost no one keeps MSI products in chennai ...or if u do find one of them ..its either overpriced or suffers from poor service in chennai ...

if u can find a good service support i don't see any reason why u can't go for it ....
otherwise MSI P45 neo F is the best mobo u can get at that price range ..IMO


----------



## icebags (Sep 8, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> i am currently located in chennai and u can't find a MSI product in chennai cos MSI service is very very bad ...so almost no one keeps MSI products in chennai ...or if u do find one of them ..its either overpriced or suffers from poor service in chennai ...
> 
> if u can find a good service support i don't see any reason why u can't go for it ....
> otherwise MSI P45 neo F is the best mobo u can get at that price range ..IMO


 
i had 1 msi mobo for athlon 754 socket with ati Xpress200 chipset. but when it's lanport died caz of lightning, they they repaired it  (took a month i think) and the repaired stuff absolutely died the next day.

they wanted to refund rs 1000 for this 4.5k mobo but tht would mean total system of mine will become useless. after some talks they finally decided to give me an underpowered via mobo.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

icebags said:


> i had 1 msi mobo for athlon 754 socket with ati Xpress200 chipset. but when it's lanport died caz of lightning, they they repaired it  (took a month i think) and the repaired stuff absolutely died the next day.
> 
> they wanted to refund rs 1000 for this 4.5k mobo but tht would mean total system of mine will become useless. after some talks they finally decided to give me an underpowered via mobo.



it may be so ....but i have had no experience with any of MSI products ...experience like urs should guide people around choosing what they want ...


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 9, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> i am currently located in chennai and u can't find a MSI product in chennai cos MSI service is very very bad ...so almost no one keeps MSI products in chennai ...or if u do find one of them ..its either overpriced or suffers from poor service in chennai ...
> 
> if u can find a good service support i don't see any reason why u can't go for it ....
> otherwise MSI P45 neo F is the best mobo u can get at that price range ..IMO



+1 for P45 neof
in kolkata,service is better tho...so it really varies with d region..better checkout with the local dealer!


----------



## bala_cpu (Sep 9, 2008)

oh thanks for the comments, i had a second thought of going with ABIT IP35-E but, the ABIT company is going to stop their mobo production at the end of this year, so i dont know how far i can get the update and other support and all, IS there any other mobo which is good at the rate of 6000?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 9, 2008)

bala_cpu said:


> oh thanks for the comments, i had a second thought of going with ABIT IP35-E but, the ABIT company is going to stop their mobo production at the end of this year, so i dont know how far i can get the update and other support and all, IS there any other mobo which is good at the rate of 6000?



But it is rumored that MSI will be holding the distribution channel so it won't be dying so fast.

Anyways, go for P45 Neo-F. I also owns MSI board & so far there isn't any problem with this brand. Don't think twice going for MSI.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 9, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> But it is rumored that MSI will be holding the distribution channel so it won't be dying so fast.
> 
> Anyways, go for P45 Neo-F. I also owns MSI board & so far there isn't any problem with this brand. Don't think twice going for MSI.



well u cant go wrong with MSI P45 Neo F!
also,though Abit is shutting down its mobo facilities,it will bw proving warranty though.
So better to go wid MSI in any way


----------



## arun77574 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey guys I've been waiting a long time for the Cooler Master Elite 334 Cabinet to hit the indian market and finally the day has come. As far from what i have enquired in the market this cabi costs 2.9k which is almost 1k more than the other Elite cabi's. And in the following link _(*priceguru.in/archives/news/new-hardware/2273)_ the price is stated as 2k. I'm really waiting to put my hand on this piece but the price dilema is holding me back. Could you guys please help me out here.


----------



## krinish (Sep 11, 2008)

How much does a iPod earphone costs? Its for my 2nd generation Nano.

Apple Store - 1500 rs


----------



## royal (Sep 11, 2008)

arun77574 said:


> Hey guys I've been waiting a long time for the Cooler Master Elite 334 Cabinet to hit the indian market and finally the day has come. As far from what i have enquired in the market this cabi costs 2.9k which is almost 1k more than the other Elite cabi's. And in the following link _(*priceguru.in/archives/news/new-hardware/2273)_ the price is stated as 2k. I'm really waiting to put my hand on this piece but the price dilema is holding me back. Could you guys please help me out here.


 
get it for Rs1705 + VAT +shipping from lynx ... I did


----------



## desiibond (Sep 11, 2008)

krinish said:


> How much does a iPod earphone costs? Its for my 2nd generation Nano.
> 
> Apple Store - 1500 rs



ipod earphones are utter piece of ****. Get Sennheiser's or Creative's or Sony's


----------



## krinish (Sep 11, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ipod earphones are utter piece of ****. Get Sennheiser's or Creative's or Sony's


Thanks Desiibond. You been very helpful. Thanks to you, I now have the best products in its category.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 11, 2008)

^^
Sennheiser's or Creative's are very good ones.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 11, 2008)

+123456789
sennheiser


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

*EVGA 9800GTX+ Superclocked(512-P3-N874-AR) at 15,080/-(incl. of all taxes* 

*Specs:-
GPU-778MHz
Shaders-128 Unified, each at 1890MHz
Memory-512MB GDDR3 at 2246MHz(0.8ns) with 256bit BUS
Memory Bandwidth-71.8GB/S
PhysX,CUDA,Tri-SLI,OpenGL-2.1 support,DX-10*

Price Courtsy-Tirupati Enterprises(Kolkata)


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 12, 2008)

tkin said:


> *EVGA 9800GTX+ Superclocked(512-P3-N874-AR) at 15,080/-(incl. of all taxes*
> 
> *Specs:-
> GPU-778MHz
> ...



any review for this card  ....??? i wonder how this card fare in front of HD4870 ...out of personal curiosity ....

still everywhere on internet its supposed to be competition of HD4850 only ... i wonder how this compete with a overclocked model of HD4850 ....


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> any review for this card  ....??? i wonder how this card fare in front of HD4870 ...out of personal curiosity ....
> 
> still everywhere on internet its supposed to be competition of HD4850 only ... i wonder how this compete with a overclocked model of HD4850 ....


The EVGA - SC,SSC,Akimbo etc overclocked models launch sometime after the initial product launch.So no solid reviews here.It just launched.

But since the 9800GTX+ was a good competitor to the HD4850, this Overclocked version should do good. 

Usually EVGA SC models outperforms the Standards, so just have to wait and see.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 12, 2008)

tkin said:


> The EVGA - SC,SSC,Akimbo etc overclocked models launch sometime after the initial product launch.So no solid reviews here.It just launched.
> 
> But since the 9800GTX+ was a good competitor to the HD4850, this Overclocked version should do good.
> 
> Usually EVGA SC models outperforms the Standards, so just have to wait and see.



i know that but i wanted to know since its a overclocked model how will it perform when compared to overclocked model of HD4850 ...thats all


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 12, 2008)

hey both imgame2 and tkin,
9800gtx+ sc is a good card,if we go by the evga tradition of producing sc,ko and akimbo editions!
jus google it!!!


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> hey both imgame2 and tkin,
> 9800gtx+ sc is a good card,if we go by the evga tradition of producing sc,ko and akimbo editions!
> jus google it!!!


Yeah, I saw that with other models, beat even XFX Black editions hands down at a little less price.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 12, 2008)

tkin said:


> Yeah, I saw that with other models, beat even XFX Black editions hands down at a little less price.



agreed!
but arent u paying a bit too much for yesterdays technology bro?
u cud get a GTX260 for a few bucks more,or even a hd4870 maybe?


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> agreed!
> but arent u paying a bit too much for yesterdays technology bro?
> u cud get a GTX260 for a few bucks more,or even a hd4870 maybe?


The GTX260 (XFX,EVGA--NO ZOTAC) is at 25k in India. A hefty 10k increase.

The 9800GTX/GTX+ is one of the most selling nVidia Cards around the world.
(The most selling of all is probably HD4850), so will go for it.

I used ATI(X1900XTX) till now, just wan't to see how's nVidia these days

Also seen PhysX in some games like UT3 and looks enticing.

My budget is as stretched as possible, even the 2.5 k for HD4870 is very hard to shell out.

*BTW,Does Anyone know the price and availability of the ASUS P1 PhysX Card in India?*


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 13, 2008)

tkin said:


> The GTX260 (XFX,EVGA--NO ZOTAC) is at 25k in India. A hefty 10k increase.



even a zotac gtx260 will leave this card to dust!



> The 9800GTX/GTX+ is one of the most selling nVidia Cards around the world.
> (The most selling of all is probably HD4850), so will go for it.


where did u get that from ??

9800gtx was not sold much cos 8800 gt was already going great at that time and 9800gtx was about $100 more... 9800gtx+ was launched to hush up the HD4850 ...and HD4850 just swept the market away ...hardly anybody bought the 9800gtx+ ...and due to threat from HD4870... gtx260 prices were cut down ....so it was as cheap as HD4870 ..so in $200 region HD4850 ...sold out like a hot cake and in $300 region HD4870(against gtx260) did that ...since 9800gtx+ was and still is $20 higher placed than a HD4850 ....people went for HD4850 cos $20 means a lot of all buyers(almost everybody wants value for money)..and 9800gtx+ gave only 5-10 fps more in some games ...which only works on paper cos while playing those 5-10 FPS will hardly be felt by any gamer ....only people who wanted nvidia card went for it(nVidia fanboys and nVidia fanatics) ......just google and u will know actually how many people bought it ....or better go to tomshardware/anandtech or guru3d forum and ask them ..everyone will sugges to u shell out a little more and go for HD4870.

nvidia went into loss after a huge 6 year gap in the history of 10 years of making GFX cards ....



> The net loss for the second quarter was $120.9 million, or 22 cents a share, compared with a profit of $172.7 million, or 29 cents a share, a year ago.



also

*www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aVsG6_T3trYQ&refer=us

its so bad that in share market to survive they had to put on "share buy back program" of $1 billion.....u can guess what has happened in last 2 months or so and u say ...9800gtx+ is one of the best selling card .....???whats ur basis of saying this ???had it been best selling ...condering the card lauched only two months ago ...nVidia shouldn't be facing any losses.....


nvidia shares went down 3 years low in last 2-3 months or so ...thats when ur beloved 9800gtx+ actually got lauched ....and i don't know from where u convinced urself ...9800gtx/9800gtx+ are hot sellers ...they never were and they never will be ..

*finance.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:NVDA

*money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/apwire/5f9aad3c92593e6e95fce2602d302b12.htm




> I used ATI(X1900XTX) till now, just wan't to see how's nVidia these days


wrong time and wrong choice(9800gtx+) to see what nVidia has to offer....



> Also seen PhysX in some games like UT3 and looks enticing.


PhysX is just immature,..even the physics computation algorithm incorporated in UT3 is faulty and not close to realism..it will a mainstream technology but ...not until a year and half or so ...



> My budget is as stretched as possible, even the 2.5 k for HD4870 is very hard to shell out.


if u can shell out 15k and u are buying a killer system i think u can still squeeze out a HD4870 ..thats not a problem ...but the point is u want to go for nVidia


with ur 22" monitor u will be getting 100 FPS for a game with the card u are buying ..with all max setting and someone other with HD4850 will get 80~85 FPS....and while playing game anything above 60 fps ...no one will be able to recognize any difference...so whats the point ..??? they are better off spending 5.5k less than u ...

but as its ur money ..u can buy whatever u want and ...i m sure even here in the forum no one will be advocating u to for a 9800gtx+(perhaps only for Kpower),many have already told u....but ur decision is last and final ..and i hope u get happy and satisfied with what u buy .....cos ultimately thats what matters

no more on this topic from me now !!...i have said enough !!

peace out !


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 14, 2008)

wat is the price of 8GB pen drive transcend and kingston


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 15, 2008)

can anyone tell the price of 250gb sata2 Hard disk or 500gbsata2 from seagate???


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 15, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> wat is the price of 8GB pen drive transcend and kingston


 
800 +tax


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 15, 2008)

^^^^
@imgame2

well,simply put: "nicely said bro"!!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ronnie11 said:


> can anyone tell the price of 250gb sata2 Hard disk or 500gbsata2 from seagate???



seagate 250 GB- 2.2k
seagate 500GB(16MB)-3.25k 
seagate 500GB(32MB)- 3.7k

western Digital 640GB -3.6k


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 15, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> 800 +tax



really very cheap man its original bcoz in kingston and transcend  duplicate pen drive is also available in market there is only one way to check the data transfer rate


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 15, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> seagate 250 GB- 2.2k
> seagate 500GB(16MB)-3.25k
> seagate 500GB(32MB)- 3.7k
> 
> western Digital 640GB -3.6k


 
Holy crap...the prices have really come down a lot..last time i bought a seagate250gb hd was for 2900/-
Thanks a lot dude...


----------



## tkin (Sep 15, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> even a zotac gtx260 will leave this card to dust!
> 
> where did u get that from ??
> 
> ...


PhysX is really cool and a lot more games support it than you really know.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PhysX
*www.legitreviews.com/article/346/1/

The EVGA 9800GTX+ cards are really selling in New-Egg, same for other online shops. The card's immature but gaining some popularity these days. It's here to replace 9800GTX, since the launch was done in a hurry to take on HD4850 the card didn't have its share of spotlight. So its not that famous yet.

And believe me the Overclocked EVGA 9800GTX+ SC really delivers and has a warranty unheard of. They will RMA the card even if you put a custom heatsink in it/overclock it to the max and manage to blow it up.
They will replace as long as the PCB is intact and not "Physically" damaged. So its not just performance but customer support is also what drives me towards this card.

P.S-*Is the ASUS P1 PhysX gaming card available in India?*


----------



## mayanksharma (Sep 15, 2008)

^^   
**Update**  
*Seagate 500GB (16MB) - 2850/- (Price Quotation from Cost 2 Cost)
Palit 9800GT (512MB) - 9000/- (From SMC )
MSI 8800GT (512MB) - 9400/- (From SMC) 
*Ok, i've heard about 8800GT. What is different in 9800GT then, ...except fabrication and process??


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> ^^
> **Update**
> *Seagate 500GB (16MB) - 2850/- (Price Quotation from Cost 2 Cost)
> Palit 9800GT (512MB) - 9000/- (From SMC )
> ...




9800gt is almost same as 8800GT but is with a new fabrication process 55nm so it is more power effcient and thus better overclocker than 8800GT but at those prices its a waste to buy 9800GT or 8800GT when palit HD4850 is available @ 9.5k ....


----------



## tkin (Sep 16, 2008)

tkin said:


> PhysX is really cool and a lot more games support it than you really know.
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PhysX
> *www.legitreviews.com/article/346/1/
> 
> ...


*No reply yet?*


----------



## nvidia (Sep 16, 2008)

> Seagate 500GB (16MB) - 2850/-



Sure?
@tkin: No idea about PhysX cards.. Why do you need one?


----------



## tkin (Sep 16, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Sure?
> @tkin: No idea about PhysX cards.. Why do you need one?


Just asking, if its around 3k will get one to add the extra PhysX features to games without stressing the GPU, since nVidia took em over you can expect a lot of games to add those features in future.

These games already support PhysX:- *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physx (Scroll down the article)


----------



## MasterMinds (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi guys,
             Seguest me best mobo around 4000/- inr to compliment my E7200+8600GT 256MB DDR3 +2GB 667 MHZ DDR2 RAM.And best way to pull out max performance for gaming out of this configration.


----------



## surinder (Sep 18, 2008)

Suggest me a motherboard for gaming under RS 4000/- for my proccesor is E8400,gfx card is 8600GT 256MB DDR3 and RAM is 2GB 667mhz DDR2.Mobo should also sport my next GFX card ATI HD4850 I mean to say the former one is PCIE1.0 and my upgrade card will be PCIE2.0.And would like to have suggesion on psu for 1k or so if it can handle this config including upcoming HD4850.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

How to purchase from Newegg from India. Are they doing international shipping? Because I am seeing a lot of people saying purchased from Newegg. 

P.S: I am gonna build a system for 70k. If I can get from newegg i can build a lot more powerful system.

Thanks


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 18, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> Hi guys,
> Seguest me best mobo around 4000/- inr to compliment my E7200+8600GT 256MB DDR3 +2GB 667 MHZ DDR2 RAM.And best way to pull out max performance for gaming out of this configration.



nVidia 630i chipset or G33, G31 chipset based board comes into ur budget so best is to go for G33. 
My suggestion is to get P35 atleast because with P35, there isn't any IGP & since u 'll be using 8600GT  & the mighty E7200, u can overclock it too. 
BIOSTAR TP35D2-A7 is for 4300/- at lynx & it is the best suited board for u.
Gigabyte EP31-DS3L, MSI P31 Neo2 F are also few options for ur budget.



surinder said:


> Suggest me a motherboard for gaming under RS 4000/- for my proccesor is E8400,gfx card is 8600GT 256MB DDR3 and RAM is 2GB 667mhz DDR2.Mobo should also sport my next GFX card ATI HD4850 I mean to say the former one is PCIE1.0 and my upgrade card will be PCIE2.0.And would like to have suggesion on psu for 1k or so if it can handle this config including upcoming HD4850.



I don't think there is any board that comes with PCI-Ex 2.0 within that budget. The cheapest PCI-Ex 2.0 board is MSI P45 Neo-F which is priced at 5500/-
So either go with the above mentioned one or stretch ur budget a lil. bit. 
My money is on P45 Neo-F! Trust me, u won't regret ur purchase.


----------



## surinder (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok I understand MSI P45 NEO-F is great mobo but if PCI-e one or 2.0 don't make much diferance to HT4850 then why should not I save a few bucks with dust cheap DG31 mobo now with HT4850 within two months and go for complete upgrade based on nehallem later.But if P45 do make considerable diferance with HT4850 in gaming and will last for year and half then I will go with it .Plese suggest.


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2008)

surinder said:


> Ok I understand MSI P45 NEO-F is great mobo but if PCI-e one or 2.0 don't make much diferance to HT4850 then why should not I save a few bucks with dust cheap DG31 mobo now with HT4850 within two months and go for complete upgrade based on nehallem later.But if P45 do make considerable diferance with HT4850 in gaming and will last for year and half then I will go with it .Plese suggest.


Not much difference, PCIe 2.0 is just overkill, don't need it now, go for the Intel mobo, best for basic performance


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 19, 2008)

surinder said:


> Ok I understand MSI P45 NEO-F is great mobo but if PCI-e one or 2.0 don't make much diferance to HT4850 then why should not I save a few bucks with dust cheap DG31 mobo now with HT4850 within two months and go for complete upgrade based on nehallem later.But if P45 do make considerable diferance with HT4850 in gaming and will last for year and half then I will go with it .Plese suggest.



Indeed G31(ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte etc. but not INTEL original DG31) is a good chipset but i believe u have E8400 & by far Penryn core is considered as one of the best for overclocking & i hope u will be doing some overclocking too but P45 is the best overclocking chipset available in the market apart from X48 which isn't even isn't a major upgrade when compared to X38 but P45 is much better than P35 & is available for cheap & with this config. u 'll surely get great results. 
Dude, when u r going for best card & best processor then why not best motherboard, money can buy?
Go for P45!!!


----------



## icebags (Sep 20, 2008)

how much a transcend mp3 player (that small one with usb recharging) is costing nowadays ?


----------



## surinder (Sep 20, 2008)

Impressed guys I will go for MSI P45 NEO-F @ 5.5K.Thanks a lot.


----------



## raj7000 (Sep 23, 2008)

the price should be Rs.2000 to Rs 2200 for 250gb & Rs 3000 to 4000 for 500 gb


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello frnds 
I want to buy Nvidia 600 series motherboard. as they are relatively cheap intel processors and also has onboard graphics. are they reliable? i want a mobo which supports 8gb ram. is XFX 650i Ultra good? are they avaliable in india? what the cost?
what abt XFX 650i SLI? its cost.plz help me.


----------



## tkin (Sep 23, 2008)

Just Visited Chandni Chawk in Kolkata Today, here's some price quotes without V.A.T(add 4% to the prices)

1.Intel E8400:

Berlia Compu System-7,550/-
Supreme IT Mall-7,300/-
Velocity Compu System-7,400/-

2.ASUS P5Q Mobo:

Berlia Compu System-N.A
Supreme IT Mall-N.A
Velocity Compu System-8,800/-

3. 2GB Kingston DDR2 800MHz RAM:

Berlia Compu System-1,950/-
Supreme IT Mall-1750/-
Velocity Compu System-1,800/-

4.Corsair CMPSU620HX 620w P.S.U:

Berlia Compu System-Never heard of it!!
Supreme IT Mall-Same!!
Velocity Compu System-6,700/-

5.Cooler Master Centurian 534+:

Berlia Compu System-N.A
Supreme IT Mall-N.A
Velocity Compu System-N.A

6.Seagate 500GB Hard Drive:

Berlia Compu System-2,750/-
Supreme IT Mall-2,775/-
Velocity Compu System-2,800/-

7.DVD Writer(LG, SATA)

Berlia Compu System-1,200/-
Supreme IT Mall-1,050/-
Velocity Compu System-1,050/-

8.Antec 650VA UPS:

Berlia Compu System-2,850/-
Supreme IT Mall-2,850/-
Velocity Compu System-2,850/-

9.EVGA 9800GTX+ SC:

Berlia Compu System-Never Heard of it!!
Supreme IT Mall-Never Heard of it!!(Told me to get 9400GS!!)
Velocity Compu System-13,100/-(On order, 2 days to delivery)

Verdict: Berlia is most expensive and does'nt have half the components I need, Supreme is the most cheap but lack of components, Velocity is the best, moderate price and has almost everything

Getting it from velocity

*Does anyone know whether Velocity Compu System accept cheques?*


----------



## bala_cpu (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Guys finally bought MSI P45 NEO F for 6000 and E7200 for 5500 , This is a great combo for most of the economic enthusiasists, In past i heard a lot of problems regarding this mobo , but faced nothing in reality, it even overclocks the E7200 to 3.6 ghz , without any increase in voltage (increased only the FSB), that too with stock cooling!!!!! Go for this combo this friends!!!!!!!


----------



## tkin (Sep 23, 2008)

bala_cpu said:


> Hi Guys finally bought MSI P45 NEO F for 6000 and E7200 for 5500 , This is a great combo for most of the economic enthusiasists, In past i heard a lot of problems regarding this mobo , but faced nothing in reality, it even overclocks the E7200 to 3.6 ghz , without any increase in voltage (increased only the FSB), that too with stock cooling!!!!! Go for this combo this friends!!!!!!!


That's a really good combination, BTW don't lose your head while overclocking, 3.2GHz should be the limit for E7200 with the stock cooler, keep 3.6GHz up my friend and soon you'll have a burnt CPU.

Try to run a SuperPi test to stress the system and try to find out if its stable, overclocked CPUs do fine normally but during load might crash, be carefull.

P.S-Anyone gonna answer my qusten or what :-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98253


----------



## bala_cpu (Sep 23, 2008)

tkin said:


> That's a really good combination, BTW don't lose your head while overclocking, 3.2GHz should be the limit for E7200 with the stock cooler, keep 3.6GHz up my friend and soon you'll have a burnt CPU.
> 
> Try to run a SuperPi test to stress the system and try to find out if its stable, overclocked CPUs do fine normally but during load might crash, be carefull.
> 
> ...



Hi bro i ran prime 95  for more than  3hrs and it passed, my cpu temperature at idle is 42c and at full usage is 60c at a clock of 3.6 ghz , this is normal only na????


----------



## tkin (Sep 23, 2008)

bala_cpu said:


> Hi bro i ran prime 95  for more than  3hrs and it passed, my cpu temperature at idle is 42c and at full usage is 60c at a clock of 3.6 ghz , this is normal only na????


WoW, That's great, absolutely normal.

P.S-Do you have an AC in your home or what? That's crazy, anyway, better switch to a Zalman CPU cooler at 2k or keep it a bit slow, a full 1GHz increase on stock isn't good, looks like you have a well ventilated case.

Keep Playing and keep posting.

P.S-Just a warning, the guys running this thread can best answer your quaries:-
Official Overclockers Thread


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 23, 2008)

^^
U are gettin a very good price for 500GB HDD  ... Its for some 3.6k here


----------



## tkin (Sep 23, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> U are gettin a very good price for 500GB HDD  ... Its for some 3.6k here


Yeah! Got a bit surprised though, but all three stores confirmed me that it was 500GB and the 7200.11 model with 32MB buffer, now that's pricing


----------



## bala_cpu (Sep 25, 2008)

tkin said:


> That's a really good combination, BTW don't lose your head while overclocking, 3.2GHz should be the limit for E7200 with the stock cooler, keep 3.6GHz up my friend and soon you'll have a burnt CPU.
> 
> Try to run a SuperPi test to stress the system and try to find out if its stable, overclocked CPUs do fine normally but during load might crash, be carefull.
> 
> ...



No friend , i'm not in an AC room , just normal room temperature!!!


----------



## tkin (Sep 25, 2008)

bala_cpu said:


> No friend , i'm not in an AC room , just normal room temperature!!!


Then good for you, I think I will unleash my upcoming E8400 to 3.8Ghz on stock, can't take much risk.

Keep gaming and posting


----------



## tkin (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's the latest price check from the best(and the worst) Kolkata shops;

1.Intel E8400:

Vedant Infosys:-7550/-
M.D Computers:-7450/-
Technocrat:-7400/-
Savera:-7200/-
Arihant:-7500/-

2.ASUS P5Q:

Vedant Infosys:-8800/-
M.D Computers:-9000/-
Technocrat:-8400/-
Savera:-8500/-
Arihant:-8400/-

3. 2GB Kingston DDR2 800MHz RAM:

Vedant Infosys:-1800/-
M.D Computers:-1700/-
Technocrat:-2150/-
Savera:-N.A(Only had Corsair Memory@2400/-)
Arihant:-1950/-

4.EVGA 9800GTX+ SC:

Vedant Infosys:-13500/-
M.D Computers:-13200/-
Technocrat:-13500/-
Savera:-13500/-
Arihant:-13000/-

5.Corsair CMPSU 620HX 620w P.S.U:

Vedant Infosys:-6600/-
M.D Computers:-6740/-
Technocrat:-N.A(Zebronics@3000/-)
Savera:-N.A
Arihant:-N.A

6.Cooler Master Centurian 534+ Cabbinet(Normal/Transparent Side):

Vedant Infosys:-3400/3800/-
M.D Computers:-3100/3500/-
Technocrat:-3400/N.A
Savera:-N.A/N.A
Arihant:-N.A/N.A

7.Seagate 500GB HDD:

Vedant Infosys:-3000/-(Said it was an estimate, can lower it)
M.D Computers:-2900/-
Technocrat:-2800/-
Savera:-2850/-
Arihant:-2900/-

8.DVD Writer(LG)

All stores @1050/-

9.APC 650va UPS:

All stores @2850/-
Only Arihant insisted on Wipro UPS, any idea guys?


Verdict:-Go for either Vedant or M.D Computers(the GFX card from Tirupati is also a good option).

I also visited,
1.Eastern logica infoway(they said that EVGA was a "Phaltoo" brand, they did have a lot of GFX cards showcased though, including the fabled XFX 9800GX2 right there, wish I had a Gun)

2.Classic Computers:One word; Blahhhh

3.Nadisur Infotech: Didn't give me a single price quote, the store sucks

4.And many more not even worth mentioning.

There you have it. 

P.S-For all Kolkataans, I will probably get my Rig next week, if anyone interested to know any price in Kolkata, just post here or P.M me.(get the update by next Sunday)


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 26, 2008)

tkin said:


> 1.Eastern logica infoway(they said that EVGA was a "Phaltoo" brand, they did have a lot of GFX cards showcased though, including the fabled XFX 9800GX2 right there, wish I had a Gun)



EVGA .. Phaltoo ..


----------



## ssengupta (Sep 26, 2008)

@ tkin


i have heard iBall Nirantar UPS-639 with Double battery is a great ups. though a bit costly i think it will be better than the APC in Indian scenario.


*iball.co.in/inner/show_product_details2.asp?catid=25&pid=229


----------



## tkin (Sep 26, 2008)

ssengupta said:


> @ tkin
> 
> 
> i have heard iBall Nirantar UPS-639 with Double battery is a great ups. though a bit costly i think it will be better than the APC in Indian scenario.
> ...


My planned APC 650va UPS is almost as costly as the iBall UPS you mentioned, the reason is that APC is probably the world's most renowned company manufacturing UPSs, iBall is good but I can't take the risk, does it come with auto shutdown software interface?

P.S-The output on the iBall is 600va and its not online, I need 650va least with online capacity. Anyway thanks for the opinion.

APC also has a dedicated range of UPSs for Indian Scenario, these models end with part number "IN," care to check it out?
*www.apcc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BE650Y-IN


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Dear friends your suggestions are required for my new pc, for heavy audio editing and mixing and music production, requirements are as follows..

1. mother board - full atx factor - suppoting 8 gb ram with other on board good features( suggest atleast 3-4 so that I can filter out to my need)
2. cpu- c2d quad core 2.4 - 2.6 gz
3. ram 4gb 800mz and above
4. good cabinet with required smps( I think 600w would be sufficient)( suggest three models each)
4. vdu - 22" ws lcd- with least response time - viewsonic preferred.
5. 2 x 500 gb hdd- seagate.
6. ups - I think atleast 1000va would be required.

please suggest with prices and technical reasons for each choice.


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2008)

azaad_shri75 said:


> Dear friends your suggestions are required for my new pc, for heavy audio editing and mixing and music production, requirements are as follows..
> 
> 1. mother board - full atx factor - suppoting 8 gb ram with other on board good features( suggest atleast 3-4 so that I can filter out to my need)
> 2. cpu- c2d quad core 2.4 - 2.6 gz
> ...


Whats your budget?
Your specifications can cost anything between 40k to 100k


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 27, 2008)

azaad_shri75 said:


> Dear friends your suggestions are required for my new pc, for heavy audio editing and mixing and music production, requirements are as follows..
> 
> 1. mother board - full atx factor - suppoting 8 gb ram with other on board good features( suggest atleast 3-4 so that I can filter out to my need)
> 2. cpu- c2d quad core 2.4 - 2.6 gz
> ...



clearly u have not specified ur budget ..so i taking the liberty to give only high priced quality components ...if wanted it in budget ...next time don't forget to mention it ...

1.MSI P45 neo - 5.8k (VFM P45 chipset mobo)
  Asus P5Q/P5Q Pro - 7.5~8.5k
  Asus P5KC -9.8k (P35 chipset supporting DDR2,DDR3)
(out of these Asus P5Q  is the best performing P45 chipset )
2.only one C2D available in that range and its quite good E7200 - 5.2~5.4k 
3.kingston/transcend DDR2 2x2Gb - 3.8k ~4k (plain 2 sticks of 2Gb,3 years waranty)
* OCZ **Dual Channel  			800MHz* *DDR2  (2GB x2 KIT) * 			             -5.3k (value paired 2GB sticks ,5 years warranty)
  G-skill *F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ **2GB (2GB x 2)  800Mhz - 6.2k *(high performance paired 2 2GB sticks,5 yeras warranty)
  corsair *TWIN2X4096-6400C5 *[FONT=&quot]*(2 X 2GB DDR2 800MhZ C5)*[/FONT] -5.3k (value paired 2 2 GB sticks with lifetime warranty )

4.about smps don't know whats ur application ..
 corsair HX620W --6.9k (best in the price range,because of its efficiency and quality components)
 corsair tx750W-7.1k
 tagan BZ 600W -6k
 tagan BZ 700W - 7.1k
 coolermaster iGreen 600W -7.1k

cabinet CM690 -3.9k 
thermaltake strike Mx -4k

5.LCD 22" viewsonic Vx2235wm-5 for 13 k (basic 22" )
  viewsonic vx 2262 wm/wmp ... ... (best 22" from viewsonic )

  why not consider dell the best monitor u can get ..dell 22" 2208WFP ..best 22" LCD u can buy  @16.5k +taxes..

6. samsung 500 GB (32 mb) -3.8k (fastest)
   western digital 640 Gb -3.6k (VFM performance drive!) 
   samsung 1TB (32 mb) - 6.9k 

8. UPS APC 1000VA -6.9k (best one since its from APC)
    UPS microteck 1000VA - 3.45k
    numeric 1000 VA - 4.9k
    wipro 1000 VA-5.4k


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> clearly u have not specified ur budget ..so i taking the liberty to give only high priced quality components ...if wanted it in budget ...next time don't forget to mention it ...
> 
> 1.MSI P45 neo - 5.8k (VFM P45 chipset mobo)
> Asus P5Q/P5Q Pro - 7.5~8.5k
> ...


Nicely done, but I think he mentioned Quad Core,
So here goes;
Intel Q9300 @ 11k(2.5GHz)
Intel Q9450 @ 15.5k(2.66GHz)
Intel Q9550 @ 18.8k(2.83GHz)

Also there are some Corsair Dual Channel RAM kit with heatsink that costs about 6k for 4GB(2x2GB), best performance with 10yrs warranty;
*www.corsair.com/_datasheets/TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX.pdf 

Might consider Seagate HDDs, they are very VFM (read - cheap) and the customer support is excellent.
500GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.11(32MB buffer) @ 2.85k(In Kolkata, dunno anywhere else)


I prefer Corsair, Antec or Tagan P.S.Us, Cooler Master is relatively flimsy.

The guy didn't ask but SINCE the suggested mobo's are non-IGP so he'll need a GFX card,
Pro-Gamers: Palit HD4870 @ 16k
Light-Gamers: Palit 9800GT @ 7k
Non-gamers: Palit 8600GT(256MB GDDR3) @ 4k


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 27, 2008)

tkin said:


> Nicely done, but I think he mentioned Quad Core,
> So here goes;
> Intel Q9300 @ 11k(2.5GHz)
> Intel Q9450 @ 15.5k(2.66GHz)
> ...




oh my bad i did not see it properly that he was looking for core 2 quad ..so u were right there ..i m sorry about that ..

he can also consider palit HD4850  @ 9.2k  if he is gamer ...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks friends for your replies, my budget is 60k, if necessary could increase another 10k,
I have mentioned its would be used for heavy duty audio mixing , editing and music production.


----------



## roby_is_cool (Sep 28, 2008)

hi, please advice me on a budget mobo consisting of pcie 16x, ddr2, and other things for p4 lga775 socket,
integrated graphics doesn't matter as i'm already having a graphic card. also, can anyone tell me what are dimm ports, my mobo is having one but it only supports ddr1.
is there a big diff in performance of ddr1 nd ddr2?


----------



## se7en_sg (Sep 30, 2008)

Seagate SATA HDD 250 GB Rs. 2100 + VAT
Seagate SATA HDD 320 GB Rs. 2300 + VAT
Seagate SATA HDD 500 GB Rs. 2900 + VAT


Source: Eastern Logica, G.C.Avenue, Kolkata


----------



## tkin (Sep 30, 2008)

se7en_sg said:


> Seagate SATA HDD 250 GB Rs. 2100 + VAT
> Seagate SATA HDD 320 GB Rs. 2300 + VAT
> Seagate SATA HDD 500 GB Rs. 2900 + VAT
> 
> ...


Dude, go to shops like Arihant, M.D Computers, bergain and get the HDDs at 200/- to 500/- less than Eastern Logica shop, the salesperson there is a complete idiot (The fat guy right around the door, told me EVGA was a "Phaltoo" brand)


----------



## kuki_295 (Sep 30, 2008)

Can someone tell me price of 

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty 
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite Pro
Creative FATAL1TY Gaming Headset
RAZER Piranha Stereo Gaming headset


----------



## dharmik_kothari (Oct 1, 2008)

Please Suggest me extreme gammer pc configuration ??? Bugget around 40k..... Mumbai Including all component price if possible thank you...


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 1, 2008)

dharmik_kothari said:


> Please Suggest me extreme gammer pc configuration ??? Bugget around 40k..... Mumbai Including all component price if possible thank you...




how can u think extreme gamer config can come in 40k ...??

does it include moniter too ??
and PSU too ?

evn if i suggest u HD4870 for 18k..u will have to buy atleast corsair vx 450 for 3.5k or some other PSU ..for about 5k  ..
and then if there is moniter too ..it will not come in ur budget ...tell us what do u mean by extreme gamer ..


----------



## dharmik_kothari (Oct 2, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> how can u think extreme gamer config can come in 40k ...??
> 
> does it include moniter too ??
> and PSU too ?
> ...



Thanks for replying dude,,, I mean i play at low resolution of 1024 * 768 so  all the games like Crysis , R6 vegas , Far Cry 2 & other upcoming FPS games should work at high graphic. Please advise....


----------



## icebags (Oct 2, 2008)

19 inch configuration (1440X900) can be made within ur budget, which is fairly good. but never call it extreme. u will hv to sacrifice many things.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Oct 2, 2008)

plz tell me what is the cost of seagate barrcuda 1TB...
and samsung DVD writer SATA...


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 2, 2008)

dharmik_kothari said:


> Thanks for replying dude,,, I mean i play at low resolution of 1024 * 768 so  all the games like Crysis , R6 vegas , Far Cry 2 & other upcoming FPS games should work at high graphic. Please advise....




my friend thats hardly a gamer config ...extreme gamer config is playing at 1900x1200 with settings high...

but u did not answer me ..

does ur system include monitor ?? are u building it from scratch ..??



Ashok Verma said:


> plz tell me what is the cost of seagate barrcuda 1TB...
> and samsung DVD writer SATA...



approximately ...

seagate barracuda 1TB = 6.7k 

samsung 22x DVD writer (SATA) =1.1k


----------



## dharmik_kothari (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks imgame2 sorry i will not call me a extreme games but can u tell me what i have to sacrifice... N Cost of all product.. It also include monitor and PSU...
From where to buy all the product in mumbai any suggestion please...

Can we attach keyboard & mouse on PS3... And are there FPS games in PS3 as i m big fan of FPS...


----------



## toofan (Oct 4, 2008)

There are many other threads started personally for the configuration. Why don't you look at them this will be more easy and helpful. And after choosing a config you can post it here for your comments.


----------



## surinder (Oct 4, 2008)

I am looking for a good5.1 channel home theater speaker system including amplifier around RS 50000/-for movies and music (not for the pc). Dimensions of my entertainment room are L=16’ W=11’ H=12’.Crispness and thump are my main objective not the quantity. Please suggest best combo (speakers+ amp) in this price range.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 4, 2008)

dharmik_kothari said:


> Thanks imgame2 sorry i will not call me a extreme games but can u tell me what i have to sacrifice... N Cost of all product.. It also include monitor and PSU...
> From where to buy all the product in mumbai any suggestion please...





for 40 k
go for 

E8400=8.1k
MSI P45neo =5.8k
viewsonic 22" = 11.5k
palit HD4850 = 9.5k
corsair vx450 W =3.2k
zebronics bijli=1.5k
seagate 320Gb=2.6k
transcend 2Gb DDR2=1.9k
logitach keyboard mouse=0.8k

comes about 45k ..

but if u go for proccy E7200 it will cost u 3k less 

for about 42k ...and thats the best u can get ..in that budget all quality component ..also look for input from other it will also help 

i can't suggest u where to buy in mumbai ....but i quoted all the prices from theitwares ..so if u don't know where to go u can also buy it from there  



> Can we attach keyboard & mouse on PS3... And are there FPS games in PS3 as i m big fan of FPS...


as far as i know a wireless keyboard was scheduled to launch for PS3 ..don't know about mouse....FPS for PS3 ..u kidding ..?..almost all the games available for PC are available for PS3 ..infact PS3 has more games


----------



## kuki_295 (Oct 5, 2008)

Can someone please tell me the price of 
Creative FATAL1TY Gaming Headset
and Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro


----------



## realdan (Oct 6, 2008)

anybody have any idea about linksys wrt54GL price in kolkata?


----------



## vikrant.forums (Oct 6, 2008)

whts the price of a palit 4870 in mumbai/any other city ????


----------



## skippednote (Oct 6, 2008)

vikrant.forums said:


> whts the price of a palit 4870 in mumbai/any other city ????



17k to 19k depending upon from where you buy it....!


----------



## dharmik_kothari (Oct 8, 2008)

Please compare 9600 extreme overlocked edition with HD 4850 & 8800 GTS which one to buy and its cost.. Gaming resolution 1024 * 786...

Please compare 9600 512 MB extreme overlocked edition with HD 4850 & 8800 GTS which one to buy and its cost.. Gaming resolution 1024 * 786... Games like far cry 2 & crysis


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Oct 8, 2008)

can anyone update the price of *Dell SE198WFP 19" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor*  19inches monitor from computer empire


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 8, 2008)

dharmik_kothari said:


> Please compare 9600 extreme overlocked edition with HD 4850 & 8800 GTS which one to buy and its cost.. Gaming resolution 1024 * 786...
> 
> Please compare 9600 512 MB extreme overlocked edition with HD 4850 & 8800 GTS which one to buy and its cost.. Gaming resolution 1024 * 786... Games like far cry 2 & crysis




Hd 4850 is better anytime.
Wait for other replies too.


----------



## 4T7 (Oct 8, 2008)

dharmik_kothari said:


> Please compare 9600 extreme overlocked edition with HD 4850 & 8800 GTS which one to buy and its cost.. Gaming resolution 1024 * 786...
> 
> Please compare 9600 512 MB extreme overlocked edition with HD 4850 & 8800 GTS which one to buy and its cost.. Gaming resolution 1024 * 786... Games like far cry 2 & crysis


HD4850 is the best choice there don't look any further


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 8, 2008)

wat is price of Sapphire 4850 going to buy in this week so plz tell me the shop name


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 8, 2008)

dharmik_kothari said:


> Please compare 9600 extreme overlocked edition with HD 4850 & 8800 GTS which one to buy and its cost.. Gaming resolution 1024 * 786...
> 
> Please compare 9600 512 MB extreme overlocked edition with HD 4850 & 8800 GTS which one to buy and its cost.. Gaming resolution 1024 * 786... Games like far cry 2 & crysis



well there is no compairision with 9600 gt(even a overclocked one) and HD4850 ..is just way too good a performer and comes at a great price ...for example ..HD4850 beats 9800gtx cards on high resolution ...1024x768 is not the resolution people play games these days ...

the game which performs better on high resolutions with eye candy on has a good raw power than a card performing @ 1024x768 and dropping considerble frame rates as u move on to high resolutions or put on AA and AF ...

its the most value for money gfx card ..

but to just give an idea ( i hope u will not take this as absolute certainty)

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/GeForce-9600-overclock,2028-11.html

at higher resolutions and with eye-candies Hd4850 gives more FPS ...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 8, 2008)

dharmik_kothari said:


> Please compare 9600 extreme overlocked edition with HD 4850 & 8800 GTS which one to buy and its cost.. Gaming resolution 1024 * 786...
> 
> Please compare 9600 512 MB extreme overlocked edition with HD 4850 & 8800 GTS which one to buy and its cost.. Gaming resolution 1024 * 786... Games like far cry 2 & crysis



Well imgame2 is right about the comparison. Nothing can beat HD4850 amongst three. But u 've mentioned the screen resolution 1024x768, at this resolution 9600GT is the best card to play games keeping the price point in mind. Most of the 9600GT comes between 5.5-7K and cheapest 4850 is for 9800/-. 
I mean why wasting money if u can't get the full performance of the card. The 9600GT can do everything for u at that resolution.


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Oct 8, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Nothing can beat HD4850 amongst three.



But one big negative about 4850.
the idle temp. of 4850 is 70-80 degree Celsius.
under load the temp reaches 95 degree celsius.

and it dumps all the heat into your cabinet.

1. that decreases the shelf life of other components.
2. the fan creates more noise.
3. acts as an heater.
4. may burn out in one year like the earlier Nvidia cards.

so is the 4850 worth the hype??????


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 8, 2008)

TECH_MANAGER said:


> But one big negative about 4850.
> the idle temp. of 4850 is 70-80 degree Celsius.
> under load the temp reaches 95 degree celsius.
> 
> ...



who said that ..those days are history ..i m using Palit HD4850 along with many other forum member and always get 49 deg @ idle ..and 55 -56 deg at load ....without any fan tweak 

and when i overclock max to what auto-tune lets me(@665MHz core and 1038MHz mem) i get a temp of 65~67 deg ...

so as long as u are buying palit HD4850 (cos the card with lastest BIOS) or card from any other manufacturer with latest possible maufacturing date ..u will not face problem ...so stay away with older sapphire and MSI cards ..cos vendors are selling the old cards with older bios and they will get u in trouble ...

the only noise hear from my system is from my secondry hdd (sata-1 ) when its accessed..... as the fan of palit HD4850 runs at default 6% .



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Well imgame2 is right about the comparison. Nothing can beat HD4850 amongst three. But u 've mentioned the screen resolution 1024x768, at this resolution 9600GT is the best card to play games keeping the price point in mind. Most of the 9600GT comes between 5.5-7K and cheapest 4850 is for 9800/-.
> I mean why wasting money if u can't get the full performance of the card. The 9600GT can do everything for u at that resolution.



but its just not about playing at 1024x768 ..if u look above he wanted a full PC config for 45k and i have suggested him to go for 22" viewsonic and HD4850 ..cos both falls inside his pocket ...

and 19" LCD are getting a norm these days ..so doesn't mean anyone will play at lower resolution if one can buy it then why not ..?? new games coming out will be harsh on 9600gt even on that resolution ..

and moreover i wouldn't suggest 9600 GT cos new crop of ATI cards are coming out and they are much better than 9600gt ...and will be priced lower ...


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Oct 8, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> who said that ..those days are history ..i m using Palit HD4850 along with many other forum member and always get 49 deg @ idle ..and 55 -56 deg at load ....without any fan tweak
> 
> and when i overclock max to what auto-tune lets me(@665MHz core and 1038MHz mem) i get a temp of 65~67 deg ...
> 
> ...



Thats good. I read reviews of HD 4850 on net and it seemed that the temps are in 85-95 range.  BTW, are you using expensive cooling solutions for 4850???

one more question: 22'' LCDs are good for gaming and movies. agreed.
but what about reading text, surfing on net.
will not the text be small on a 22'' screen and one will have to sit pretty far away from a 22'' screen to see the whole screen comfortably.
if one's main use for desktop is reading, net surfing, and secondarily for gaming.
will not a 19'' screen be a better option??


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 8, 2008)

TECH_MANAGER said:


> Thats good. I read reviews of HD 4850 on net and it seemed that the temps are in 85-95 range.  BTW, are you using expensive cooling solutions for 4850???
> 
> one more question: 22'' LCDs are good for gaming and movies. agreed.
> but what about reading text, surfing on net.
> ...



no cooling solution as a said before i m using palit HD4850 available in market for 9.7k  ..without any cooling solution ...just plain that ..

no actually 22" monitors comes with higher resolution(1680x1080 against to 1400x900 of 19" ) so that adjusts the font size and everything else ....

even if its reading almost all the browser and reader software (be it adobe,foxit or mobireader etc ) comes in with a option of changing the font size to ur need ...

so even with a person with reading needs 22" monitor suits well and for gaming and movies its best ..

still i would say its a personal choice  ...some may not like it others might ...


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Oct 8, 2008)

thats really good, HD 4850 with no extra cooling hardware @ 50 degree celsius.

I am soon gonna buy it.

high temp. was the main concern when I read reviews of 4850 in august 2008.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 8, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> but its just not about playing at 1024x768 ..if u look above he wanted a full PC config for 45k and i have suggested him to go for 22" viewsonic and HD4850 ..cos both falls inside his pocket ...
> 
> and 19" LCD are getting a norm these days ..so doesn't mean anyone will play at lower resolution if one can buy it then why not ..?? new games coming out will be harsh on 9600gt even on that resolution ..
> 
> and moreover i wouldn't suggest 9600 GT cos new crop of ATI cards are coming out and they are much better than 9600gt ...and will be priced lower ...



I think he did mentioned the resolution 1024*768 & AFAIK no 19" LCD comes in that resolution, although u can lower it. 
If he going for 19" or above, HD4850 is the better choice since u 've mentioned that the budget is 45K for entire system.
But if the priority is at 1024x768, then HD4850 is a total waste, i 'de still stick to 9600GT at this resolution.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 8, 2008)

TECH_MANAGER said:


> thats really good, HD 4850 with no extra cooling hardware @ 50 degree celsius.
> 
> I am soon gonna buy it.
> 
> high temp. was the main concern when I read reviews of 4850 in august 2008.




make sure u buy palit HD4850 ...or if u are going for any other company ...make sure to buy one manufactured in aug/sep ..and thus has the latest BIOS  ...which will run cool with no noise ..


----------



## icebags (Oct 9, 2008)

> no cooling solution as a said before i m using palit HD4850 available in market for 9.7k ..without any cooling solution ...just plain that ..
> 
> no actually 22" monitors comes with higher resolution(1680x1080 against to 1400x900 of 19" ) so that adjusts the font size and everything else ....
> 
> ...



both 19" and 22" give same fontsize as pixel size remains the same. this one has more viewing area, othr one has smaller.

nothing else.


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Oct 9, 2008)

but for a 22'' screen , will not one have to sit quite far away for viewing the entire screen???
if one's main use of the desktop is for reading, editing text documents. 
which screen will be better-- 19'' or 22''

thanks for replying to my queries.

P.S.: I have never used either 19'' or 22'' LCD. I am soon going to buy a new LCD screen. so I want to know which size should I go for?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

19" ^^^^^^^

For what u mentioned....unless u wanna sit bak and read....then 22"


----------



## ank_panwar (Oct 13, 2008)

how much wud a Q6600 processor cost around?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 13, 2008)

ank_panwar said:


> how much wud a Q6600 processor cost around?



latest price ...is 9.8k ..due to price increase ..before it was available for 8.5~8.9k ..few weeks back i mean


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 13, 2008)

Updaters : 

Its not the correct time to upgrade the PC as the prices are high...

Can anyone tell me the latest price Of WD Passport Essential (MidNight Black) 160GB.. External HDD..


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 14, 2008)

Prices soaring already, checked lynx recently, and OMG


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 14, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> Updaters :
> 
> Its not the correct time to upgrade the PC as the prices are high...
> .



totally agree !!


----------



## ank_panwar (Oct 14, 2008)

share markets jumping bak up again
and the prices r really cheap right now i think


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 14, 2008)

ank_panwar said:


> share markets jumping bak up again
> and the prices r really cheap right now i think



but its all about dollar vs rupee exchange rates.... and they take time to settle down ....from 48 rupees a dollar ..it needs to go to 44/45 rupees a dollar to get back to  old prices and that will not happen overnight ...it will take 2-3 weeks to cool down and reflect in market even if it reached to that price level tomo


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 14, 2008)

ank_panwar said:


> share markets jumping bak up again
> and the prices r really cheap right now i think



gentleman, do you think drop in sensex by which what is your understandig i dont know,if you are getting good scrips at a good bargain, will it imply also on computer peripherals


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 16, 2008)

What are the prices of external 500 GB, 750 GB and 1TB hard disk?


----------



## ITTechPerson (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Guys,
E-Bay is giving a "MSI P35 Neo Combo F" @ 59.99 $ at this time (location-US)
Do u think it's a good purchase ?

Pls reply soon


----------



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2008)

I am living in nagpur. Can anyone tell me about any dealers who deal in the palit hd 4850 card. How much would it cost here? Also, please tell me if a 17'' inch tft widescreen is better or square for gaming?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 16, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> Hi Guys,
> E-Bay is giving a "MSI P35 Neo Combo F" @ 59.99 $ at this time (location-US)
> Do u think it's a good purchase ?
> 
> Pls reply soon



if its a new mobo yes its a good purchase ...cos the new one costs $85 on newegg...but i would think if u can get hold of a biostar TP35 in that price it will be much better option ..



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am living in nagpur. Can anyone tell me about any dealers who deal in the palit hd 4850 card. How much would it cost here? Also, please tell me if a 17'' inch tft widescreen is better or square for gaming?



don't know about availability of it in Nagpur 

wide screen monitor are better for gaming ..cos it gives u cinematic-experience ..and its well known fact that u like to see motion-picture in 4:3 or 16:9 or 16:10 aspect ratio and if u are planning to buy one go for 19" cos not much price difference ..in most cases its upto 1 to 1.5k 

17" inch is not recommended ..



itisravishankar said:


> What are the prices of external 500 GB, 750 GB and 1TB hard disk?



western digital (essential) 500GB - 4.6k
Western digital (essential) 1TB- 8.8k 

don't know the price of 750 gb


----------



## ashray99923 (Oct 17, 2008)

hello guys ...i am going to buy the new pc my budget is around Rs. 25000/-
i have list out some components...plzz make corrections if any...(i am frm mumbai)
mobo + procc= intel e7200+ palit n73v
ram = 2 gb transcend
hard disk 250gb
cabinet= (not decided)
keyboard + mouse
speakers
cd-rom
monitor(19" wide....with dvi...prefer samsung)
graphic card i am not going to buy now....later on if necessary...

also tell me prices also ... because in recent time prices gone up....also any chance tht prices may come down on the occasion of diwali?? thank you


----------



## dharmik_kothari (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks a lot for reply... The day before is went to authorised nvidia store in mumbai there they suggested me 9600 512 DDR3 with extreme overclovked version at Rs 9500. i even saw GTX280 at Rs 33000 and GTX260 at Rs27,000 it was mind blowing... And i m planning to buy 19" viewsonic monitor at 8000 from Viewsonic authorised distrubutor store... can any one tell me authorised store for ATI product in mumbai.... for graphic card price compare with nvidia... One more thing what u all suggest if i buy some cheep second hand laptop for around 12k to 15k for geeral prupose and buy a PS3 at Rs23000 for playing games.... so it will fit in my budget guys please think of it... i m waiting for PS3 keyboard and mouse so that i cam play FPS on PS3..... Will cracked game image or DVD games work on PS3 ad how... Guys please search youtube for PS3 keyboard but i dont know is it available in india or not..


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 17, 2008)

dharmik_kothari said:


> Thanks a lot for reply... The day before is went to authorised nvidia store in mumbai there they suggested me 9600 512 DDR3 with extreme overclovked version at Rs 9500. i even saw GTX280 at Rs 33000 and GTX260 at Rs27,000 it was mind blowing... And i m planning to buy 19" viewsonic monitor at 8000 from Viewsonic authorised distrubutor store... can any one tell me authorised store for ATI product in mumbai.... for graphic card price compare with nvidia... One more thing what u all suggest if i buy some cheep second hand laptop for around 12k to 15k for geeral prupose and buy a PS3 at Rs23000 for playing games.... so it will fit in my budget guys please think of it... i m waiting for PS3 keyboard and mouse so that i cam play FPS on PS3..... Will cracked game image or DVD games work on PS3 ad how... Guys please search youtube for PS3 keyboard but i dont know is it available in india or not..



u can order only u ll get against order  & donot get 9600gt [OCed] for 9500 its totally not valuable try to get HD4850 fot 9.7k ----->thats more than enough if u put two HD4850 on crossfire  it will kill the gtx280 in all games try to HD4850: good luck S3 graphics are not eyecandy as like HD4850 graphics --------------------


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Oct 18, 2008)

whats the price of K9A2 Platinum
from itwares website i got price of MSI K9A2 Platinum v2     8975
i am buying from delhi actually its more of like replacing mine old board and the dealer gave me this board as option so i only have to pay the price diff but i dont believe the price the dealer gave so kindly can any body give me its price


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 20, 2008)

TECH_MANAGER said:


> But one big negative about 4850.
> the idle temp. of 4850 is 70-80 degree Celsius.
> under load the temp reaches 95 degree celsius.
> 
> ...



Yes, it's worth the hype and it's a performer card. 

I have Palit HD4850 (bought on mid-september) with latest BIOS that idles at 43-45C and while gaming it maxxed upto 69-70C. 
Driver: 8.10 catalyst.

Remember: This temps are at default fan speed settings (6% speed). no tweaking done.
Fan is noiseless at default settings. 

I've tried 30% speed. it produces some noise like CPU noise. Brings temp down to ~40C at idle and while gaming doesn't go above 65C.

I am right now at office - can not post any screen shot. 
I can do that if you want proof. 

regards.


----------



## ashfame (Oct 20, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> I have Palit HD4850 (bought on mid-september) with latest BIOS that idles at 3-45C and while gaming it maxxed upto 69-70C.
> Driver: 8.10 catalyst.



Can you tell what you did? I own a Palit HD4850 too but with the default drivers which came along with it. You just downloaded the latest driver or did something else?

My PC is @ hostel with those high temperatures. I will love to go and fix it.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 20, 2008)

ashfame said:


> Can you tell what you did? I own a Palit HD4850 too but with the default drivers which came along with it. You just downloaded the latest driver or did something else?
> 
> My PC is @ hostel with those high temperatures. I will love to go and fix it.




Early ATi cards had heat issues. But later a new hardware BIOS has been released in late July which took care of many issues.
Check your hardware BIOS version from ATi control center. 

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/misc/th_bios-info.jpg

if it shows late July date (I think after 25 or 26 july) then your problem can solved using latest driver. 
In latest catalyst 8.10 driver - you can adjust fan speed. Set it to 30-40% and your temp should come down. While gaming you can set it to 60% but more than that is not recommended. fan life might be in danger. 

Also latest Palit cards come with bigger fans which keeps GPU temp lower than before. if your card is from early batch then I must say you got a smaller fan which might not help much in your case - you should tweak fan speed ASAP.

anyway, check how cool is my HD4850 at default settings. 

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/misc/th_hd4850idle.jpg

*Download latest catalyst driver immediately. it's v8.10.*


----------



## ashfame (Oct 20, 2008)

@arijit_2404
Yeah! I bought it when it was just launched. 
Thanks man! Will do when I will return hostel.
Also in your screen shot, you have unlocked (I forgot what you call that - a lock - after which you can overclock). Doesn't that void the warranty?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 20, 2008)

ashfame said:


> @arijit_2404
> Yeah! I bought it when it was just launched.
> Thanks man! Will do when I will return hostel.
> Also in your screen shot, you have unlocked (I forgot what you call that - a lock - after which you can overclock). Doesn't that void the warranty?



Hmm. this means fan speed tweak is your only option for heat. 
Anyway, you can at least cool down your temp a lot. But don't worry - I read in internet (i forgot the link and didn't get it now) that new gen ATi cards can easily handle ~90-100C temp without any problem. They are lab tested in ATi itself. 

ATi manual says don't over-clock the GPU if its running at 110C, so 70-90C is okay. Still cooling down more will help card's lifespan.

That feature is known as 'Overdrive', right? 
It won't void warranty because it comes with official ATi driver thus making it an official overclocking tool.
Go ahead and unlock it. If you are not confident then just tweak fan speed. Else you can overclock GPU also.


----------



## ashfame (Oct 21, 2008)

@arijit_2404
Yeah! Overdrive. Cool man, I am away from hostel for ~3weeks. My PC is lying there. I already knew about that new gen ATi cards can easily handle temps like those but still its gud if its cool. Isn't it? heh.

If it doesnt void warranty then how come its locked by default? May be cuz novice users may overclock it without realizing it, i guess.

Thanks man! Will get into this issue and see what can be done and how much.

See ya around.

Regards
Ashish aka Ashfame


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 21, 2008)

It's locked for novice users only. Anyway fan speed tweak is a safe bet for cooling down the temps.
glad i could help u.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 21, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> It's locked for novice users only. Anyway fan speed tweak is a safe bet for cooling down the temps.
> glad i could help u.




*i need help ?? please 

i just dropped my palit hd 4850 from my table it fall down , but after that i play crysis warhead for one hour the card works but still worried , please i need answers i was much worried ???
*


----------



## acewin (Oct 21, 2008)

ax3 said:


> plz can anyone suggest me a good external casing 4 SATA hdd & dvd\cd ritter & price also ???



HDD case are 3.5 where as DVD/CD Burner are in 5 inch.
Go accordingly.
I have bought Coolermaster casing he adaptor is very good. But cost me 1150 for PATA. SATA is around 1400-1500 has eSATA and Firewire.
There is another one in 1300 which has 

For DVD Burners I had bought a casing which was from gemini, it is very good, but the power adaptor is cheap one. cost was 700-800
There is no DVD burner casing from Coolermaster I think.

Besides if you live in Bangalore check Croma or Star Bazzar, there is a LG external burner available in 2-2.1K, that would be better than buying a separate case for this.

the LG Bruner model is GSA-E60N

otherthan coolermaster you can check gemini and TAG for any of these casings.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 21, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> *i need help ?? please
> 
> i just dropped my palit hd 4850 from my table it fall down , but after that i play crysis warhead for one hour the card works but still worried , please i need answers i was much worried ???
> *



how can one drop HD4850 from table ...??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 21, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> how can one drop HD4850 from table ...??



bas hath se gir gaya hoga...............

dont worry buddy if its working means most probably no problem,just do visual inspection for cracks, scratches on pathways and see sscs are held in there respectives positions.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 21, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> *i need help ?? please
> 
> i just dropped my palit hd 4850 from my table it fall down , but after that i play crysis warhead for one hour the card works but still worried , please i need answers i was much worried ???
> *




Don't worry man if card is working so its ok run 3D mark 2-3 times.Man u r using AMD products. AMD is stands for  A=Advanced, M=Man, D=Devices


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 23, 2008)

Latest PSU prices anyone?? I wanted to know the prices of some 600 W PSUs.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 23, 2008)

Corsair VX600W @ 6k
CM 600W Extreme POWER @ 4.5k(AFAIK)


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 23, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Latest PSU prices anyone?? I wanted to know the prices of some 600 W PSUs.



CM 600W Extreme POWER Duo @ 3.2k. SMC, Nehru Palce, Delhi. Just bought it on tuesday..


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for that.
Any idea about the prices of VIP, Zebronics etc?
CM seems like a good deal considering the price...


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 24, 2008)

I want to know price rates of some 500 Watt PSU????? 
Is there any good 500 Watt PSU available in Market  within 1k or 1.2k????????


----------



## gump (Oct 24, 2008)

i have a 8600 GT 256mb graphics card.... is this enough or should i upgrade ?

please help


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2008)

gump said:


> i have a 8600 GT 256mb graphics card.... is this enough or should i upgrade ?
> 
> please help


Upto resolution 1280x1024-------->O.K for upcoming 1 year, anything more and 9800GT/HD4850 is the bare essential.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 24, 2008)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> I want to know price rates of some 500 Watt PSU?????
> Is there any good 500 Watt PSU available in Market  within 1k or 1.2k????????




500W PSUs many
GOOD 500W PSUs @ 1.2k NONONO


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 24, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Thanks for that.
> Any idea about the prices of VIP, Zebronics etc?
> CM seems like a good deal considering the price...



CM 600 extreme power is not worth ..if u want better 600W u should spend more  ...and ifu want it for gfx card don't even consider going for VIP,Zebronics  etc ....go for corsair Vx 450 if u want to go for a PSU  ..its better than CM600W



gump said:


> i have a 8600 GT 256mb graphics card.... is this enough or should i upgrade ?
> 
> please help



very much depend on what games u are going to play and what resolution ...?


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 24, 2008)

Isn't there any 500 watt PSU available within 1.5k?????????


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 24, 2008)

Palit 4850 - 9050 + 150 shipping .... ITwares.com

Source : Rahul from Itwares.


----------



## janitha (Oct 24, 2008)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> Isn't there any 500 watt PSU available within 1.5k?????????



You will. But cheap ones written 500W on it which will actually supply only much lower power and will not be reliable also. If possible, get Corsair VX450 as others have suggested.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 24, 2008)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> Isn't there any 500 watt PSU available within 1.5k?????????


 
u can get a Glacial Stars 500W psu for bout 1.2k
its a pretty good psu 4 its price.


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 25, 2008)

latest price for a comp at 32k in chennai...
Core 2 Duo 3.0 GHz E8400 - (6MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 1333MHz)	7900
MSI P45 Neo - F	Intel® P45 Chipset 1333 FSB				5700
OCZ-OCZ2P800R22GK DDR 2 Platinum Revision - 800Mhz (1GB x 2 KIT) 2400
Western Digital Sata 2 250 GB 						2250
CoolerMaster	RS500-PCARA3	Extreme Power + 500W		2700
Palit	HD 4850	512MB DDR3 256Bit 9800


----------



## ank_panwar (Oct 26, 2008)

my bro wants to buy a laptop for a price between 30k-35k
suggest the best one WITHIN this budget

hes doing MCA


----------



## NikhilVerma (Oct 29, 2008)

Can someone please tell me the names of all the decent shops in Bangalore ? You know the ones which actually would know the difference between a 9800 and a 9400 and have all the high end hardware, because I need to build a new PC ( around 55k+ )

Any suggestions with the config ? I need a gaming PC ... eying for HD4870 with a quad core PC ... and mobo should support crossfire for future ... and 4GB ram ...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 29, 2008)

if u want purchased 4870 go for 1GB RAM its future proof and MOB asus p5q


----------



## krinish (Oct 29, 2008)

NikhilVerma said:


> Can someone please tell me the names of all the decent shops in Bangalore ? You know the ones which actually would know the difference between a 9800 and a 9400 and have all the high end hardware, because I need to build a new PC ( around 55k+ )
> 
> Any suggestions with the config ? I need a gaming PC ... eying for HD4870 with a quad core PC ... and mobo should support crossfire for future ... and 4GB ram ...



Head for SP road and straight to Golchha Inter-Trade, its an ISO certified shop.

www.golchhait.com


----------



## NikhilVerma (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks  ... Will try that out ... Btw any suggestions on the config ? The one I made ran over budget ... I need somewhere around 56k ... here is my config ... I am not even sure about the accuracy of the price

Intel Q9300 (2.5GHz)---------------------------------------11000
Cooler Master 600 watts eXtreme SMPS-----------------------3200
ANTEC 300 Gaming Cabinet-----------------------------------3600
Samsung 22" TFT(2ms)---------------------------------------15000
Palit HD4850-----------------------------------------------10000
2GB Kingston DDR2 800MHz RAM x 2---------------------------3600
Western digital 1TB----------------------------------------8800
Asus P5Q PRO-----------------------------------------------9000

This goes above 61k's ! Can it be toned down to somewhere around 55-56k ? I can manage a bit slower CPU ... Q6600 will do ...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 29, 2008)

ya go with Q6600 its lit bit slow but not effect ur daily task even if u r professional using adope photo shop or using compression so go for Q9300 otherwise its work gr8


----------



## janitha (Oct 29, 2008)

NikhilVerma said:


> Thanks  ... Will try that out ... Btw any suggestions on the config ? The one I made ran over budget ... I need somewhere around 56k ... here is my config ... I am not even sure about the accuracy of the price
> 
> Intel Q9300 (2.5GHz)---------------------------------------11000
> Cooler Master 600 watts eXtreme SMPS-----------------------3200
> ...



1TB WD, you should get for ~7K or even less.


----------



## regenade (Oct 30, 2008)

MSI Wind U100 Windows XP, 6 Cell battery, 120GB, BT for 20.5k all inclusive


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 30, 2008)

regenade said:


> MSI Wind U100 Windows XP, 6 Cell battery, 120GB, BT for 20.5k all inclusive



If i m not wrong, u r the first one on forum to get a Wind. Awesome purchase man! Congratulation!
Don't forget to write ur review!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 30, 2008)

Current price for E8400 is  ??
I am getting it for 8.8k here  ...


----------



## dharmik_kothari (Oct 31, 2008)

Estimate Price of 3 to 4 year old laptop with normal configuration like p4 512 ram 80 GB harddisk DVD combo... Please suggest how much to give for it.


----------



## krinish (Nov 3, 2008)

Golchha sent me the cost this morning





1. 2 GB DDR2 800 MHZ TRANSCEND 1800

2. 640 GB SATA 2 7200 RPM 32 MB BUFFER SEAGATE 4500

3. 500 GB SATA 2 7200 RPM 32 MB BUFFER SEAGATE 3800



is it too much. Will WD be cheaper?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 3, 2008)

krinish said:


> Golchha sent me the cost this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got WD 640GB(16 MB Buffer) at Rs.3850(Incl taxes). The above two are definately overpriced. You better get 16 MB buffer than paying so much for the extra 16 MB.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I got WD 640GB(16 MB Buffer) at Rs.3850(Incl taxes). The above two are definately overpriced. You better get 16 MB buffer than paying so much for the extra 16 MB.


 
Ya...650 Rs xtra for the 640 GB i.e Rs 40.6/MB....so costly


----------



## tkin (Nov 3, 2008)

krinish said:


> Golchha sent me the cost this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought Seagate 500GB SATAII 32MB Buffer for 2,875/- in Kolkata


----------



## krinish (Nov 4, 2008)

tkin said:


> I bought Seagate 500GB SATAII 32MB Buffer for 2,875/- in Kolkata


 
Then why is this guy, keen on charging more. Almost 1000 RS.  Any shop in bangalore - we can get a fair price. Golchha has now twice charged me more than the current price for various compenents.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 4, 2008)

Can someone do me a favor? I am interested in buying the LiteON iHAS322 DVD Writer (22x SATA). I dont think its available yet, but all of you people who go to Nehru Place, can you please check if its available?


----------



## nimesh2india (Nov 4, 2008)

can anybody tell me the price of logitech z5500 in mumbai.


----------



## krinish (Nov 4, 2008)

Any other good shop in bangalore SP road. A fair price shop?


----------



## itisravishankar (Nov 4, 2008)

tkin said:


> I bought Seagate 500GB SATAII 32MB Buffer for 2,875/- in Kolkata



From which shop did u buy??? Can u give me the name and adress.


----------



## tkin (Nov 4, 2008)

krinish said:


> Then why is this guy, keen on charging more. Almost 1000 RS.  Any shop in bangalore - we can get a fair price. Golchha has now twice charged me more than the current price for various compenents.


Don't know, may be due to doller rise.



itisravishankar said:


> From which shop did u buy??? Can u give me the name and adress.


This shop, before doller rise;
Vedant Computers Sales Pvt Ltd
26 Ganesh Chandra Street, Kolkata, 700013, India
Phone-2212-9832
*maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&client=...ata&fb=1&view=text&latlng=3955632309194983169


----------



## RexRazr (Nov 5, 2008)

will an Intel e8400 and a decent mobo with overclocking ability come within 12k?


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 5, 2008)

yes, why not???

ASUS P5Q Deluxe is the best mobo for u...for 12k


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Nov 5, 2008)

^ i think he meant (e8400 + mobo) in 12k


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 5, 2008)

kk sorry...

then go for XFX 630i


----------



## nikki123 (Nov 6, 2008)

What are the latest prices of WD 1tb external hard disk, Home edition and Essential edition? cos yesterday i checked on WD store online and theres a promo going on...and they are selling the Home edition at the same rate as Essential edition.( I doubt it applies to India)


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 6, 2008)

Ask Here:
Computer Culture, Shop No .72, Rajesh Bldg, Lamington Road, Opp. Police Station, Grant Road (E), Mumbai - 400 007.

Or

Prime ABGB Pvt Ltd, 16, Laxmi Building compound, 390, Lamington Road
Mumbai - 400 004.

+91-22- 2389 6600, 2385 5500


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2008)

RexRazr said:


> will an Intel e8400 and a decent mobo with overclocking ability come within 12k?


Instead of E8400 get E7300 @ 6k + MSI P45 Neo-F(P45 Chipset) @ 6k=12k
The best possible solution for you.

1.*processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAPB

2.*asia.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1482&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170

If you spend 8k on E8400 it leaves you 4k and no good mobo comes in that range that should NOT bottleneck your CPU.

You can overclock E7300 easily beyond E8400 default clock(can reach 3.6GHz easily).


----------



## surinder (Nov 7, 2008)

suggest me 
               Best 19" moniter under RS 10000/-.
               Best 22" moniter under RS 13000/-.
               Best 24" moniter under RS 15000/-.Or under RS 20000/-(this one should be 1920x1200).
               Best 1080p moniter cum tv under RS 25000/-.


----------



## booobooo (Nov 7, 2008)

ViewSonic Sonic VA1921 19" Wide Screen Rs. 9000.00 (Clubbed As The Best With APC Monitors) Excellent Visuals...You Will Not Regret.


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 7, 2008)

surinder said:


> suggest me
> Best 19" moniter under RS 10000/-.
> Best 22" moniter under RS 13000/-.
> Best 24" moniter under RS 15000/-.Or under RS 20000/-(this one should be 1920x1200).
> Best 1080p moniter cum tv under RS 25000/-.




ViewSonic is great for the Value and Money ---->for 19"inch u can choose ,VIEWSONIC VX1932wm -->Rs10000/-,VG1930wm-->9200/-(comes with DVI-D)
If u go for 24"inch u can choose DELL ,cost around 18000/-+
Best HDMI Tv if u want to choose , wait for some days the price will drop


----------



## janitha (Nov 7, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> ViewSonic is great for the Value and Money ---->for 19"inch u can choose ,VIEWSONIC VX1932wm -->Rs10000/-,VG1930wm-->9200/-(comes with DVI-D)
> *If u go for 24"inch u can choose DELL ,cost around 18000/-+*
> Best HDMI Tv if u want to choose , wait for some days the price will drop



Where do you get it for 18K?


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 7, 2008)

janitha said:


> Where do you get it for 18K?




Sorry , i quoted for 22" inch 

24" inch => 23k


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2008)

Corsair flash voyager 8 gb pendrive for Rs. 850
Corsair flash Mini 8 gb pendrive for Rs. 1550
Transcend 8 gb v10 pen drive for Rs. 775
Kingston 8 gb pen drive for Rs. 775
Sandisk 8 gb pen drive for Rs. 820
Intel e2180 Rs. 3150
Western Digital 160GB External HDD Rs. 2700


----------



## jerryelvi (Nov 10, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> latest price for a comp at 32k in chennai...
> Core 2 Duo 3.0 GHz E8400 - (6MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 1333MHz)    7900
> MSI P45 Neo - F    Intel® P45 Chipset 1333 FSB                5700
> 
> Palit    HD 4850    512MB DDR3 256Bit 9800




for this config can i get a mobo with Crossfire (price range 6-7k)


----------



## desiibond (Nov 10, 2008)

yes. but if you want crossfire, get ASUS P5Q pro for 8k. It's a superb board.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 11, 2008)

jerryelvi said:


> for this config can i get a mobo with Crossfire (price range 6-7k)



May be u should save some money on non- X-Fire board & get another stick of 2GB. But as Desibond said P5Q Pro is the best option.


----------



## ashu@digit (Nov 12, 2008)

Creative EP-630 @ 950/- (Nehru Place).


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 12, 2008)

I got this price quote from golchhaIT ... is this okay ?


1.      Q9400 (2.66GHz)/Q6600 (2.4 GHZ)            ---------- 14000/10000
2.      600 watts eXtreme SMPS  COOLER MASTER  ---------- 3500
3.      Gaming Cabinet  ANTEC                 ---------- 2500
4.      22" TFT DELL/LG/VIEWSONIC                         ---------- 14000/12000/11000
5.      Ati HD4850      PALIT                                      ---------- 9500
6.      2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM x 2 KINGSTON     ---------- 3200 TO
7.      500GB X 2       WD                                            ---------- 6000
8.      P5Q PRO Motherboard     ASUS                      ---------- 9500
9.      Keyboard/Mouse Wireless    LOGITECH       ---------- 1200
10.     DVD drive (Slim) INTERNAL/EXTERNAL  ---------- LG/SONY 1100/5500

.......


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 12, 2008)

u can purchase from theitwares


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 12, 2008)

NikhilVerma said:


> I got this price quote from golchhaIT ... is this okay ?
> 
> 
> 1.      Q9400 (2.66GHz)/Q6600 (2.4 GHZ)            ---------- 14000/10000
> ...


1. Q9400 (2.66GHz)/Q6600 (2.4 GHZ) ---------- 12800/9700
2. 600 watts eXtreme SMPS COOLER MASTER ---------- 3350
3. Gaming Cabinet ANTEC ---------- CM690 cab ---3850
4. 22" TFT DELL/LG/VIEWSONIC ---------- 13400/11900/10975
5. Ati HD4850 PALIT ---------- 9430
6. 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM x 2 KINGSTON ---------- 2750 TO
7. 500GB X 2 WD ---------- no idea
8. P5Q PRO Motherboard ASUS ---------- 8800
9. Keyboard/Mouse Wireless LOGITECH ---------- 1300
10. DVD drive (Slim) INTERNAL/EXTERNAL ---------- LG/SONY no idea

nehru place's price


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 12, 2008)

i think palit 4850 is about 9000


----------



## sagar_coolx (Nov 12, 2008)

topgear said:


> Corsair flash voyager 8 gb pendrive for Rs. 850
> Corsair flash Mini 8 gb pendrive for Rs. 1550
> Transcend 8 gb v10 pen drive for Rs. 775
> Kingston 8 gb pen drive for Rs. 775
> ...



where do u get these prices?
also which shop to go to in lamington, mumbai for the right prices?
i asked one dealer for ati hd4670..said 7400!
asked another one for corsair 16gb pendrive-not available, while 8gb-1600!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 12, 2008)

oh man .... well this is some iso certified shop in Bangalore.... golchhait ...  ... that's why i didn't trust the price


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2008)

sagar_coolx said:


> where do u get these prices?
> also which shop to go to in lamington, mumbai for the right prices?
> i asked one dealer for ati hd4670..said 7400!
> asked another one for corsair 16gb pendrive-not available, while 8gb-1600!



Buddy I'm from Kolkata. Those prices are from various street shops in here.


----------



## realdan (Nov 14, 2008)

topgear said:
			
		

> Buddy I'm from Kolkata. Those prices are from various street shops in here.


which shop for this..
Corsair flash voyager 8 gb pendrive for Rs. 850


----------



## Revolution (Nov 15, 2008)

Yesterday I went to Chandney,Kolkata.
Hardware prices & quotes from Vedant Computer:

WD 500GB HDD SATA - 3200
Seagate 7200.10 250GB SATA - 2200
Logitech MX518 Gaming Mouse - 1600
Logitech G1 Keyboard+mouse - 1700
Logitech Classic Keyboard - 300
Logitech Standard Keyboard - 350
Logitech Easy Keyboard - 400
logitech Optical Mouse PS/2 - 400
Microsoft Wired 500 Keyboard+Mouse - 675
Coolermaster CM690 Case - 4200
Coolermaster 120mm LED Case Fan - 550
EVGA 9600GT KO Edition - 7200
Asus 9600GSO 512MB DDR3 - 6500

Note: 4% Vat Extra


----------



## beanstalk_230 (Nov 17, 2008)

ashu@digit said:


> Creative EP-630 @ 950/- (Nehru Place).



was getting the same for 650 ... about 6 months ago. Got it free with my dell though.

BTW any one with the price of Logitech z5500 or any other better option within the same price range. 

And yes the best g-card i could get for 10k (can stretch till 12k if ITS REALLY WORTH IT)

Regards


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 17, 2008)

^Get Palit HD 4850 @ 10 K.


----------



## booobooo (Nov 17, 2008)

Brand New:

Graphics: Palit 9600GT 512MB : 06600.00
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 6MB L2 3.0Ghz.1333Mhz. : 09100.00
Mother Board: MSI P45 Neo-F DDRII 1333Mhz. Support : 05600.00
RAM: Kingston DDRII 800 2GB : 01350.00
Cabinet: iBall Diamond : 01100.00
PSU: CoolMaster 500W Extreme Edition : 02850.00
Monitor: View Sonic VA1918 10000:1 Contrast 19" Wide Screen : 09000.00
HDD: Seagate 250GB ST3250620A : 02300.00
DVD-RW: Samsung Octo SH-203B : 01300.00
KeyBoard: iBall Dark MM Plus : 00350.00
Mouse: Logitech : 00400.00
Pen Drive: Kingston 4GB Data Traveller : 00380.00

Existing Transfer:

UPS: Luminous Tez 600 LX 
Speakers: Creative 2.1
LAN Card: D-Link
DVD-RW: Samsung Octo Technology 
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 40GB HDD Slave
OS: Win XP MCE + MS Office 2003


----------



## jit_devil2 (Nov 17, 2008)

e8400 for Rs.9100.........................?????? 
now i might be wrong but isn't it a bit overpriced???????????


----------



## janitha (Nov 18, 2008)

jit_devil2 said:


> e8400 for Rs.9100.........................??????
> now i might be wrong but isn't it a bit overpriced???????????



Due to Dollar rate change.


----------



## booobooo (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes...That Was The Best Price Available In Delhi.


----------



## Fire Wolf (Nov 18, 2008)

can someone pls provide (nehru place or other) prices for the following 19" monitors?

1) Samsung T190
2) Dell E198WFP
3) Viewsonic vw1940

Thanks!


----------



## booobooo (Nov 18, 2008)

Flat 9000.00 for All.

Contact:

Advantage Computers


----------



## itisravishankar (Nov 19, 2008)

What is the price of core i7 processors in india? Have they been launched yet?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 19, 2008)

itisravishankar said:


> What is the price of core i7 processors in india? Have they been launched yet?



Rs.15 K for the lowest i7.


----------



## jit_devil2 (Nov 19, 2008)

ny chance of the duo n quad's price cut after dis i7 release???????????


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 19, 2008)

price will cut sharply after i7's release


----------



## jit_devil2 (Nov 19, 2008)

if i m not wrong i7s already released...........how long to wait before the price cut??????????


----------



## jmsajid (Nov 19, 2008)

8 gb pendrive   ?


and 


250 gb external harddisk


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2008)

jmsajid said:


> 8 gb pendrive   ?
> 
> 
> and
> ...


8GB Pendrive-Transcend-810/-(+4% Tax)


----------



## Fire Wolf (Nov 19, 2008)

booobooo said:


> Flat 9000.00 for All.
> 
> Contact:
> 
> Advantage Computers


Inclusive of taxes?

pls send me the contact info. i contacted few places at NP but most places dont have the Samsung in stock.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Nov 19, 2008)

can i get some suggestions on a new HDD along with the costs?

my budget is around 2.5k.!


----------



## ganeshravi (Nov 19, 2008)

jack_the_ripper said:


> can i get some suggestions on a new HDD along with the costs?
> 
> my budget is around 2.5k.!



I Donot know what type of hdd u want....  but for both the prices are:

SATA 2
WD 250GB 2300.00
SEAGATE 250GB 2350.00

IDE
SEAGATE 160GB 2375.00


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Nov 19, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> I Donot know what type of hdd u want....  but for both the prices are:
> 
> SATA 2
> WD 250GB 2300.00
> ...



thanks, i was looking for a sata HDD.! one more thing.? My mobo (MSI RS480) supports SATA 150MB/s, will the SATA 2 model be compatible?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 20, 2008)

jack_the_ripper said:


> thanks, i was looking for a sata HDD.! one more thing.? My mobo (MSI RS480) supports SATA 150MB/s, will the SATA 2 model be compatible?



SATA 2 HDD will definately work albeit at SATA 1 speed.


----------



## kooldarklord (Nov 20, 2008)

hey if y of u lives in delhi or precisely near nehru place can u plz let me know the price of intel core 2 duo E4400, ati hd4670 and palit/zotac 9600gt
Thnx in advance


----------



## gkiran (Nov 20, 2008)

I am planning to replace my old desktop PC. I can use the DVD RW and want to discard everything. My configuration is
Intel Core2Duo Processor (> 2.5 GHz is good enough)
Good Mobo (Plz suggest a model from Intel. It should support DVD RW on IDE, as my existing DVD RW is connected thru IDE)
2GB RAM
250 GB SATA HDD
17" LCD Monitor
Logitech Keyboard & Mouse
Good company cabinet 
SMPS (plz suggest companies)
APC UPS (500-600 VA)

all black in color. I have speakers, but they are white in color.  I am thinking of replacing them too. my budget is 30K. 
Please comment /suggest.


----------



## madinmagpie (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi,

I am looking for a External Hard Drive and an external TV Tuner card. Could anybody please help me with the current prices (Nehru Place) for various models? 

I want to connect my 19" LCD screen with TV Tuner card without using my PC. Please suggest me a decent one within 2k.

I want external HDD anything between 250GB - 500GB.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 24, 2008)

WD My Passport 250GB External HDD Costs 4.1k @ Computer Culture, Lamington Road, Mumbai. Brought Yesterday


----------



## vikrant.forums (Nov 24, 2008)

*   Currently own a  Corsair 450W Power Supply (VX450W) looking to go for the VX550W , any idea how much that would cost me? i am from mumbai.  Also how much would i get for my 6mths old Corsair 450W Power Supply (VX450W)


PS: The new PSU is for the 4870 i wish to get by Jan


----------



## tkin (Nov 24, 2008)

vikrant.forums said:


> *   Currently own a  Corsair 450W Power Supply (VX450W) looking to go for the VX550W , any idea how much that would cost me? i am from mumbai.  Also how much would i get for my 6mths old Corsair 450W Power Supply (VX450W)
> 
> 
> PS: The new PSU is for the 4870 i wish to get by Jan


Its not available in India, only 620HX for 6.5k.


----------



## realdan (Nov 25, 2008)

see you lose more money buying a lower capacity one and then buying a slightly higher one and then again in the 6 months may have to upgrade again..


----------



## vikrant.forums (Nov 25, 2008)

tkin said:


> Its not available in India, only 620HX for 6.5k.



 what a waste


----------



## vikrant.forums (Nov 28, 2008)

Whats the best dvd writer i can buy, also what are the pros and cons of a sata dvd writer, i have been plagued by tray problems with samsung so HATE it, but even my current dru 810 has the same problem, please suggest


----------



## janitha (Nov 28, 2008)

vikrant.forums said:


> Whats the best dvd writer i can buy, also what are the pros and cons of a sata dvd writer, i have been plagued by tray problems with samsung so HATE it, but even my current dru 810 has the same problem, please suggest



Of course the problems were there in the past, but now a days Samsung produces very good drives which are rated highly even by review sites like cdfreaks. I have been using Samsung model 203B for more than six months without any problems.


----------



## mib2_007 (Nov 28, 2008)

could anybody tell me the prices for these in India, also tell me are they available or not

1) Sapphire TOXIC HD 4850
2) HIS HD 4850 Iceq 4 Turbo X
3) Powercolor pcs HD 4850
4) Zalman VF900 or VF 1000

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 28, 2008)

vikrant.forums said:


> Whats the best dvd writer i can buy, also what are the pros and cons of a sata dvd writer, i have been plagued by tray problems with samsung so HATE it, but even my current dru 810 has the same problem, please suggest



Go with LiteOn drives. Using for the past one year without any problems.


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2008)

vikrant.forums said:


> Whats the best dvd writer i can buy, also what are the pros and cons of a sata dvd writer, i have been plagued by tray problems with samsung so HATE it, but even my current dru 810 has the same problem, please suggest


LG Drives, using one for ages, Asus is also good, never buy SONY.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 29, 2008)

mib2_007 said:


> could anybody tell me the prices for these in India, also tell me are they available or not
> 
> 1) Sapphire TOXIC HD 4850
> 2) HIS HD 4850 Iceq 4 Turbo X
> ...




u can purchased sapphire dual slot cooler its available in india


----------



## vikrant.forums (Nov 30, 2008)

vikrant.forums said:


> Whats the best dvd writer i can buy, also what are the pros and cons of a sata dvd writer, i have been plagued by tray problems with samsung so HATE it, but even my current dru 810 has the same problem, please suggest




Could someone specify specific models please


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 1, 2008)

thats really great but the problem is all of a persons budget!!! damn... why these things are so costly 

how about buying an expertvision 4850 card at 8500 and adding a accelero s1 to that??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ its gr8 idea bro its better than palit from long time i find some one who used his mind at least if u found visiontek so grab  it


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 1, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^ its gr8 idea bro its better than palit from long time i find some one who used his mind at least if u found visiontek so grab  it


i think i will buy sonic ifI can grab it till 10500 otherwise will buy a xpertvison or powercolor or vsiontek and use accelero on it with artic silver.

are there warranties same as that of palit?

by the way are visiontek graphics card available in india? where can i find them in delhi? as far as I know they have 3 yr warranty


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2008)

^^^ the standard palit HD 4850 has better cooling than any other brands , you can overclock up to the sonic level to 685/1033. the card takes to 63 degree maximum

i strongly prefer PALIT HD 4850 if u r overclocking!!


----------



## Manickaraj (Dec 1, 2008)

Guys I've a budget of 10k for a minor upgrade. I need a 640 GB HDD SATA2, 1 GB DDR RAM and a HP Laserjet 102. Can u suggest some good brands for HDD and prices for all three. I cant get CORSAIR or KINGSTON DDR RAM in Chennai. Wen i ask for Transcend the dealer gave me a hynix with a Transcend hologram sticker. Is it original transcend RAM?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 1, 2008)

Manickaraj said:


> Guys I've a budget of 10k for a minor upgrade. I need a 640 GB HDD SATA2, 1 GB DDR RAM and a HP Laserjet 102. Can u suggest some good brands for HDD and prices for all three. I cant get CORSAIR or KINGSTON DDR RAM in Chennai. Wen i ask for Transcend the dealer gave me a hynix with a Transcend hologram sticker. Is it original transcend RAM?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



no its hynix only, increase your budget by atleast 3k to get all those items.


----------



## Manickaraj (Dec 1, 2008)

azaad_shri75 said:


> no its hynix only, increase your budget by atleast 3k to get all those items.



Please answer the rest of my question...


----------



## tkin (Dec 1, 2008)

Manickaraj said:


> Guys I've a budget of 10k for a minor upgrade. I need a 640 GB HDD SATA2, 1 GB DDR RAM and a HP Laserjet 102. Can u suggest some good brands for HDD and prices for all three. I cant get CORSAIR or KINGSTON DDR RAM in Chennai. Wen i ask for Transcend the dealer gave me a hynix with a Transcend hologram sticker. Is it original transcend RAM?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hynix makes RAM modules, its used by other companies like ZION, Transcend to make RAM sticks, so may be its Transcend, but be carefull, fake RAM sticks are out there.


----------



## Manickaraj (Dec 1, 2008)

tkin said:


> Hynix makes RAM modules, its used by other companies like ZION, Transcend to make RAM sticks, so may be its Transcend, but be carefull, fake RAM sticks are out there.



Ok. Wat about HDD and Laserjet?


----------



## tkin (Dec 1, 2008)

Manickaraj said:


> Ok. Wat about HDD and Laserjet?


640GB SATA2 HDD;

1.Western Digital=3,800-4,000/-

2.Seagate(640GB hard to find), 
so, 500GB=2,800-3,200/-, 
750GB=4,700-5,000/-

Sorry, no idea about laserjet.

P.S-All prices are from Kolkata, there should'nt be much difference in other parts of India.


----------



## Manickaraj (Dec 1, 2008)

tkin said:


> 640GB SATA2 HDD;
> 
> 1.Western Digital=3,800-4,000/-
> 
> ...



Should i go for WD or seagate. I ve read something about platters r good in WD in Agent001 review.


----------



## tkin (Dec 1, 2008)

Manickaraj said:


> Should i go for WD or seagate. I ve read something about platters r good in WD in Agent001 review.


My 500GB Seagate just failed after 1.5 months of moderate use, but then again many other forum members and some of my friends are using Seagate without any problem for years after years, my last HDD was also Seagate lasting till now after years of torture. So its your call.

But one thing for sure, Seagate has better support, replaced my HDD in 3 days.


----------



## Manickaraj (Dec 1, 2008)

tkin said:


> My 500GB Seagate just failed after 1.5 months of moderate use, but then again many other forum members and some of my friends are using Seagate without any problem for years after years, my last HDD was also Seagate lasting till now after years of torture. So its your call.
> 
> But one thing for sure, Seagate has better support, replaced my HDD in 3 days.



ok. I ll go for that. Thanks. How long is the replacement warranty?
Will they replace it with no questions?


----------



## tkin (Dec 1, 2008)

Manickaraj said:


> ok. I ll go for that. Thanks. How long is the replacement warranty?


This is where Seagate shines, it gives 5 Years where as WD and others give 3 years.


----------



## janitha (Dec 1, 2008)

tkin said:


> This is where Seagate shines, it gives 5 Years where as WD and others give 3 years.



No, both give 5 years for internal drives. In case of Seagate, you have to go to their service centre franchisee, Accel. WD collects the drive from you and delivers the replacement to you.


----------



## tkin (Dec 2, 2008)

janitha said:


> No, both give 5 years for internal drives. In case of Seagate, you have to go to their service centre franchisee, Accel. WD collects the drive from you and delivers the replacement to you.


Obviously you're talking about the enterprise internal drives like RAPTOR, RAPTOR-X which cost a hell lot more, I'm talking about the normal desktop internal drives named CAVIER which has 3 yrs warranty. Check it out;*support.wdc.com/warranty/policy.asp?custtype=end&lang=en

P.S-Cavier Black is also costly and not available here, only Cavier Blues are available that carries 3 yrs warranty, my friend bought one and I'm sure of it, I personally checked the warranty from the site.

And also I've never heard of any company picking up products from the customer's houses and delivering replacements to them, is it available everywhere in India? Where do you file the RMA?

You can also file a RMA on Seagate drive and send Accel the drive, they will send you the replacement with the return paid. Accel replaced my drive in just 3 days.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 2, 2008)

^^ hey where i file the RMA of seagate Hd


----------



## mihirpradhan2004 (Dec 2, 2008)

Can anybody give me the latest prices of the following:
WD MyPassport Essential 320GB
WD My Passport Essential 160GB
Transcend 1GB RAM DDR2 667MHz
Creative EP-630
Creative EP-830
Creative Zen Stone Plus 2GB
Transcend V60 8GB Pendrive


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 2, 2008)

^^^^^^^ where to give this for replacement in kolkata and how... my hdd is gone


----------



## tkin (Dec 2, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> ^^^^^^^ where to give this for replacement in kolkata and how... my hdd is gone


Go here, Monday to Saturday 9.30 A.M to 5 P.M,

Accel Frontline
12, Lower Rowdon Street
Kolkata-700 020
Ph-2455-9685/9095/6911

P.S-Its Close to Minto Park(Beside J.D Birla Institute of BBA, Homescience)
Only for Seagate and Maxtor Drives.



NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^ hey where i file the RMA of seagate Hd


You need to file Seagate RMA in your local Accel Frontline Center. I know the location of the Kolkata Center only. I don't know the address of the center in HELL


----------



## ravikanth (Dec 2, 2008)

*Latest Price of Corsair or CM in CHENNAI*

Where can I get cooler master or corsair PSU in CHENNAI.

And what is the cost the below 2 PSU's in CHENNAI

1)Cooler Master 600 W eXtreme Power Supply
2)Corsair VX450

Which one is better?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Latest Price of Corsair or CM in CHENNAI*



ravikanth said:


> Where can I get cooler master or corsair PSU in CHENNAI.
> 
> And what is the cost the below 2 PSU's in CHENNAI
> 
> ...



may be its help u Link


----------



## ravikanth (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Latest Price of Corsair or CM in CHENNAI*



NIGHTMARE said:


> may be its help u Link



I enquired in delta pheriperals... he dont have corsair products. And he is asking Rs.3800 for CM 600w EPSU, which is very high. Does any one has experience of buying at lower costs in chennai?


----------



## axxo (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Latest Price of Corsair or CM in CHENNAI*



ravikanth said:


> I enquired in delta pheriperals... he dont have corsair products. And he is asking Rs.3800 for CM 600w EPSU, which is very high. Does any one has experience of buying at lower costs in chennai?



dont buy SMPS @ chennai they are not sure how to price it, I bought a 390W CM SMPS for 2.6k  nearly a year before which I could have got it for 1.7k from other parts of India.. Best option for you would be order online frm primeabgb.com or lynxindia.com.


----------



## ravikanth (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Latest Price of Corsair or CM in CHENNAI*



axxo said:


> dont buy SMPS @ chennai they are not sure how to price it, I bought a 390W CM SMPS for 2.6k  nearly a year before which I could have got it for 1.7k from other parts of India.. Best option for you would be order online frm primeabgb.com or lynxindia.com.



Hey dtz kool. Thanks . But did u checked lynxindia.com?  This link leads to a Home textile industry


----------



## axxo (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Latest Price of Corsair or CM in CHENNAI*



ravikanth said:


> Hey dtz kool. Thanks . But did u checked lynxindia.com?  This link leads to a Home textile industry


^^
www.[B]lynx[/B]-*india*.com


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Latest Price of Corsair or CM in CHENNAI*



ravikanth said:


> Hey dtz kool. Thanks . But did u checked lynxindia.com?  This link leads to a Home textile industry



Itwares


----------



## dvijaydev46 (Dec 4, 2008)

Corsair vx450: 

www.lynx-india.com -- Rs :3,823.00 
itwares  -- 3950
Primeabgb  -- 3,900

When I asked in Delta 2 weeks ago, they told me it was 3900. But now they say they don't have stock. So I think the pricing is more or less correct. But even I think they over price cooler master.


----------



## ravikanth (Dec 4, 2008)

Today I enquired at Delta Pheriperals (Chennai) again... Corsair is available now.. He quoted

Corsair vx450 - Rs.3600
Cooler Master 600w eXtreme - Rs.3800

Which one is better? 600w or 450w? Corsair or CM? []


----------



## rahuljin (Dec 4, 2008)

go for Corsair vx450. better performance than CM 600w


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 4, 2008)

Obviously Corsair, BTW 3.6k? I thought it was still 3.9k, thnx for that info.


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 4, 2008)

why don't you people experiment and try using two local power supply such that of Intex or any other. Two PSU each of 400W gives 800W for just 800 Rs. I am successfully using it but only thing is you have to find a place to keep the second PSU.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 4, 2008)

mib2_007 said:


> why don't you people experiment and try using two local power supply such that of Intex or any other. Two PSU each of 400W gives 800W for just 800 Rs. I am successfully using it but only thing is you have to find a place to keep the second PSU.



they are not stable one "check PSU like zebronics once u ll know about local PSU"


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 5, 2008)

I know that, myself used corsair earlier but it went bad recently. When you divide load among two PSU in a balanced way, it wud give you great results. after all improvisation is the name of the game


----------



## ashray99923 (Dec 5, 2008)

i think using two psu's.........can be a bit risky..........but dont know can that work??...........i have local company xtech (450w)....and now i am going to buy palit hd4850.....should i buy a another local company psu of 450w???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 5, 2008)

ashray99923 said:


> i think using two psu's.........can be a bit risky..........but dont know can that work??...........i have local company xtech (450w)....and now i am going to buy palit hd4850.....should i buy a another local company psu of 450w???



NO DONT EVER DO THAT

See the WATTS are compared to usage of the Hardware , since some of the hardwares like "graphics card" want power in a detailed process like Vrail subdivision 

V1+V2 is sufficient for the mid range single GFX card , the V3 rail is added to the V1+V2 +V3 for the watts capable of handling the cards like "280GTX & 4870X2"

but these rails are functioned according to the POWER watts which comes in the PSU .


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 5, 2008)

which psu do you use damngood?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 5, 2008)

mib2_007 said:


> which psu do you use damngood?




COOLER MASTER 600 WATTS EXTREME POWER


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 5, 2008)

thats why you are saying that but PSU are costly for immediate investment. I am using two PSU successfully right now. Have run a GX2 card on this too!


----------



## tkin (Dec 5, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> NO DONT EVER DO THAT
> 
> See the WATTS are compared to usage of the Hardware , since some of the hardwares like "graphics card" want power in a detailed process like Vrail subdivision
> 
> ...


Not necessarily, the GFx cards need a specific wattage on the +12v Rail, if the value is met on a single rail then no need for dual or triple rails.

Just to prove my theory, this PSU(*www.corsair.com/products/tx/default.aspx) is nvidia SLI certified and can run even HD4870x2 without a hitch but has only one powerfull +12v rail, to buy a PSU you need to keep an eye on *TOTAL WATTAGE RATING ON ALL THE +12V RAILS COMBINED*, this should exceed(for safe side) GFx card's recommended value.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 5, 2008)

tkin said:


> Not necessarily, the GFx cards need a specific wattage on the +12v Rail, if the value is met on a single rail then no need for dual or triple rails.
> 
> Just to prove my theory, this PSU(*www.corsair.com/products/tx/default.aspx) is nvidia SLI certified and can run even HD4870x2 without a hitch but has only one powerfull +12v rail, to buy a PSU you need to keep an eye on *TOTAL WATTAGE RATING ON ALL THE +12V RAILS COMBINED*, this should exceed(for safe side) GFx card's recommended value.



Ya i accept it

But i am talking about the stable and Performance of local PSU providing the V rail will be sustainable for better graphics CARD to run it for a long time


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 5, 2008)

see, when all load is on a local 400W PSU, then a system crash is inevitable. But when you use one of them to connect motherboard peripherals, hard disk and DVD drive only which consumes approx 250W on a high end system , it is sufficient and on other PSU you can connect your graphic card and extra fans which at full load will take atmost 300W with a high end graphic card.
So no pressure on system and on rails is put on and you can easily verify using a voltmeter as pro people do in benchmarking.

I always get a voltage just higher(approx 12.3V on 12+ rail) voltage on all rails. They are completely stable.
The day voltage starts dropping, your PSU won't stand and just change it.


----------



## tkin (Dec 5, 2008)

mib2_007 said:


> see, when all load is on a local 400W PSU, then a system crash is inevitable. But when you use one of them to connect motherboard peripherals, hard disk and DVD drive only which consumes approx 250W on a high end system , it is sufficient and on other PSU you can connect your graphic card and extra fans which at full load will take atmost 300W with a high end graphic card.
> So no pressure on system and on rails is put on and you can easily verify using a voltmeter as pro people do in benchmarking.
> 
> I always get a voltage just higher(approx 12.3V on 12+ rail) voltage on all rails. They are completely stable.
> The day voltage starts dropping, your PSU won't stand and just change it.


Are you sure? My Corsair CMPSU 620HX reports 11.88v to the bios when Idle, and during load it goes to 12.3v if necessary, it fluctuates as per needed.

P.S-My 9800GTX+ has two power connectors each connected to one of the two +12v rails while the third 12v+ is left to power the rest of the components, may be this is causing the fluctuation!!


----------



## mib2_007 (Dec 6, 2008)

I am absolutely sure and have bechmarked the PSU's many times under full load. Although it fluctuation between 12.1 to 12.6 under various conditions but it is never below 12. This is advantage you get coz both PSU's are not at their full load. Some people say that local PSU's are not able to deliver the maximum wattage. For ex a 450E PSU will deliver only around 390-420W according to manufacturer but firstly, no system is at full load ever in its lifetime and secondly it doesn't matter because my requirements from my single PSU is for maximum 300W with most high end card.

So there is no question of fluctuation power or BAD wattage under load.

Only problem is that you don't get PCI-e power connector that are required in graphics cards today, you have to buy a converter for another 50Rs for that, moreover some companies have already started packaging a molex to 6 pin PCI-e power connector.

Now what do you say? Is that a problem or just a drawback for such a good improvisation...


----------



## dharmik_kothari (Dec 7, 2008)

Please Evaluate :-
Processor :- AMD 6000+ - Rs.5000
Heatsink & Fan :- Rs.600
Motherboard:- Rs.3000
Ram :- Kingston 800 Mhz 2 Gb x 2 :- Rs.2500
HD :- Seagate 7200rpm 500GB- Rs.3200
Sony DVD writer SATA- Rs.1200
Case :- Rs.1800
PSU:- 450 W Clean --- Rs.1600
Monitor:- View Sonic 19" Widescreen 1940 - Rs.8400
GPU:- Palit HD4850 512MB - Rs.9250

Intel E7300 2.66 Ghz :- Rs.5600
Motherboard P5Q Pro support crossfire :- Rs.8400
View Sonic 22" ---- Rs.10300

Please correct any worng product... Verify price... More suggestion please on what to buy.... Gamming At 1240x1024 Thank You


----------



## janitha (Dec 7, 2008)

pl cntact Rahul  of theitwares,com and you will get better prices
*www.theitwares.com/processors/processors.htm





dharmik_kothari said:


> Please Evaluate :-
> Processor :- AMD 6000+ - Rs.5000
> Heatsink & Fan :- Rs.600
> Motherboard:- Rs.3000
> ...


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 7, 2008)

I am looking forward to purchase this hard drive.

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136283

750GB
32 MB Cache

Not much of a fan of WD, but sound good in terms of perfomance. Is it available in Bombay market? If yes how much will it cost? Its prices are not mentioned in theitwares.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Dec 8, 2008)

guys can anyone tell me where i could get a 250-320 GB harddisk and a good NVIDIA graphics card at affordable rates in pune. thanks in advance


----------



## boblee (Dec 9, 2008)

AMD ATHLON 64 2800+ Rs 6800
AMD ATHLON 64 3000+ Rs 7300.


----------



## janitha (Dec 9, 2008)

boblee said:


> AMD ATHLON 64 2800+ Rs 6800
> AMD ATHLON 64 3000+ Rs 7300.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 9, 2008)

boblee said:


> AMD ATHLON 64 2800+ Rs 6800
> AMD ATHLON 64 3000+ Rs 7300.



Whats this buddy?


----------



## vrslvrs (Dec 9, 2008)

what't the price of xfx 8800gt 512 and xfx 9600gt 512mb in madurai


----------



## dhanraj (Dec 9, 2008)

whats the cost of Corsair vx450 and CM 600watts PSU in Mumbai?
any shops you can suggest?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 10, 2008)

Corsair vx450@3800-4000 u can find in Lamington


----------



## gaurav816 (Dec 11, 2008)

can anyone tell me the price of :
Motherboard:
ASUS - M3A78-T, M3A78-EM
GIGABYTE - GA-MA790GP-DS4H
MSI - KA790GX-M
Corsair ddr2 2GB 1066 MHz Ram


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 12, 2008)

why u want 1066 mhz


----------



## prakash.gourav (Dec 12, 2008)

Plz tel the prices of nvidia 8600gt 512mb ddr2 nd 8800gt 512 mb ddr2.


----------



## boblee (Dec 12, 2008)

Geforce 6800 ultra 256MB (PCI-Ex) - 18500
Geforce 6800Pro 256MB (PCI -EX) - 25500


www.intelsprocessor.blogspot.com
www.processorprofile.com


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 13, 2008)

^^ no one wants these card man


----------



## bala_cpu (Dec 14, 2008)

vrslvrs said:


> what't the price of xfx 8800gt 512 and xfx 9600gt 512mb in madurai





Hello im from the same city you said,shop owners in our city dont even know about 8800 and the funny thing is no one is beleiving that nvidia has launched 9 series cards even though now they have reached the 200 series lineup. The best thing you can get from here is a 8600 or you can go to chennai for purchasing or can make an online purchase.............


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2008)

Transcend 2GB DDR2 800Mhz Ram Module Rs. 1075


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Dec 14, 2008)

can anyone tell me the latest price of core 2 quad processor and 22"tft monitor


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2008)

They varies from model to model

The C2Q 6600 & 8200 should be around Rs. 10000
Cheapest 22 inch TFT is also available around Rs. 10500


----------



## itisravishankar (Dec 15, 2008)

Is core i7 920 available at any shop in kolkata or delhi or online stores? What is the cheapest motherboard i can get to support it?i am not going to oc too much maybe upto 3 ghz.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 15, 2008)

Just bought a Western Digital 320 GB SATA-II wid 16 MB buffer for 3800/-


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2008)

Is it internal or external.
If it's internal it's just overpriced man coz you can get 640GB for Rs. 4000.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 16, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the latest price of the following in Kolkata ?

1. Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB 7200RPM 16MB Cache SATA3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
2. Western Digital Caviar 500GB 7200RPM 16MB Cache SATA3.0Gb/s Hard Drive(Blue)
3. Western Digital Caviar 640GB 7200RPM 16MB Cache SATA3.0Gb/s Hard Drive(Blue)

Thank you.....


----------



## vikrant.forums (Dec 16, 2008)

when can we expect DDR3motherboards to be out in the market?? is it worth the wait? i am looking to buy a pc in a cpl of days


----------



## desiibond (Dec 16, 2008)

^^They are already out. X58 chipset uses DDR3 but the price starts at 13k.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 16, 2008)

they are already out, wait for some more months so that ddr3 ram's prices come down.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 16, 2008)

topgear said:


> Is it internal or external.
> If it's internal it's just overpriced man coz you can get 640GB for Rs. 4000.



oops srry.. its 2800/- tat was a typo.!


----------



## vikrant.forums (Dec 16, 2008)

vikrant.forums said:


> when can we expect DDR3motherboards to be out in the market?? is it worth the wait? i am looking to buy a pc in a cpl of days



Also which are the 8-10k MOBOs to go for in ddr3


----------



## itisravishankar (Dec 16, 2008)

I am planning to buy a new system. What are the prices of these components?
Processor - intel core i7 920
motherboard - any cheap x58 mobo
Ram - 3x1 gb ddr3 1066 mhz
hd- 1 TB 7200 rpm
graphics card - ati hd4850
optical drive- bluray reader+ dvd writer
keyboard n mouse - any wireless
monitor- dell ultrasharp 24"
cabinet n smps- gud 4 above

i m getting above configuration along with vista home premium, stereo speakers, media card reader and 1 year warranty for 83500+taxes (dell xps desktop). Should i buy this one or get an assembled one?


----------



## myhotdog (Dec 16, 2008)

83 thousand is ****ing too much in todays recession world


----------



## tkin (Dec 16, 2008)

itisravishankar said:


> Is core i7 920 available at any shop in kolkata or delhi or online stores? What is the cheapest motherboard i can get to support it?i am not going to oc too much maybe upto 3 ghz.


Nope, not in Kolkata, just checked last week while getting a SATA cable.



itisravishankar said:


> I am planning to buy a new system. What are the prices of these components?
> Processor - intel core i7 920
> motherboard - any cheap x58 mobo
> Ram - 3x1 gb ddr3 1066 mhz
> ...


Buy an assembled PC, get the said components for a lot less, also consider the fact that individual component warranty is way more than one year, the HDD(seagate) as an example has 5yrs, my GFX card has 10yrs on it.

Now its upto you.


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2008)

jack_the_ripper said:


> oops srry.. its 2800/- tat was a typo.!


Ok. That's all right buddy.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 17, 2008)

Latest Prices(without VAT) & Quotes from M.D. Computer,Kolkata :

LG Flatron E700S 17" CRT ----- Rs.4800
Philips 107ES 17" CRT ----- not available
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB SATA Hard Drive ----- Rs.2200
Western Digital Caviar 500GB SATA Hard Drive(Blue) ----- Rs.3000
Western Digital Caviar 640GB SATA Hard Drive(Blue) ----- not available
Coolermaster 120mm Case Fan ----- Rs.375
Coolermaster 120mm Case Fan LED(Blue) ----- Rs.500


----------



## Tekky (Dec 17, 2008)

1TB Seagate 32MB BUffer ?€


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2008)

You could get that around Rs. 6200-6300 ie around 92€



Tekky said:


> 1TB Seagate 32MB BUffer ?€



You could get that around Rs. 6200-6300 ie around 92€


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 18, 2008)

can i know the price of...

Microtek 600VA 
Numeric 600VA 
PowerSafe 600VA

nd which is the best among the lot? no apc for me.. utne paise nahi hai..


----------



## rk (Dec 18, 2008)

hi friends,
can anyone tell me current price of these size harddisks=
500gb
640gb
750gb
thx


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2008)

jack_the_ripper said:


> can i know the price of...
> 
> Microtek 600VA
> Numeric 600VA
> ...



They should be around Rs. 1800-2000



rk said:


> hi friends,
> can anyone tell me current price of these size harddisks=
> 500gb
> 640gb
> ...



500GB Rs. 3000-3200
640GB Rs. 4000-4200
750GB Rs. 4900-5200


----------



## ark_21 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to assemble the system for my personal use(Home) with *Intel x45 chipset* (with Intel Proc).
Can some one rate the performance of Motherbord of the following brand

1. Intel
2. Asus
3. MSI
4. Gigabyte

I am gonna use RAM 800 MHz (or above) DDR2. 
All Mobo to be b/w INR 5k to 8k range.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 20, 2008)

ark_21 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to assemble the system for my personal use(Home) with *Intel x45 chipset* (with Intel Proc).
> Can some one rate the performance of Motherbord of the following brand
> ...



Asus Motherboard with Q6600


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2008)

Get 2x 1GB Ram Module
Intel Q8200 - Proc
ASUS P5Q Mobo

There is not much performance difference among the board makers. But intel doesn't offer ocing capability in their low and mid range boards.

For best ocing capability & quality boards look for asus & gigabyte


----------



## marshallz (Dec 21, 2008)

jack_the_ripper said:


> can i know the price of...
> 
> Microtek 600VA
> Numeric 600VA
> ...


>
>
>
>
numeric , intex @ 1300
supercom with on-site warranty @ 1650 
APC is not that expensive though.. 1875 ... all are+VAT..ex-bangalore >megatron infosystems..


----------



## ravikanth (Dec 23, 2008)

*Cost of iTouch 8gb in chennai*

What is the cost of iTouch 8gb in chennai. 

At reliance iStore they quoted Rs.14400/-

Is it available at lower price anywhere else?


----------



## prakash.gourav (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anybody know the price of steering wheel controller for pc? Both branded and local. Thanx


----------



## marshallz (Dec 23, 2008)

logitec Ffeedbk one would be around 2000change.. loal ones i've no idea, cuz they die before the finish line of the race LOLzzzz....


----------



## prakash.gourav (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanx bro. Do they also include accelerator pedal?


----------



## ravikanth (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Cost of iTouch 8gb in chennai*



ravikanth said:


> What is the cost of iTouch 8gb in chennai.
> 
> At reliance iStore they quoted Rs.14400/-
> 
> Is it available at lower price anywhere else?



Hello any1 from chennai bought iTouch with or without bill? @lower price


----------



## shyamno (Dec 23, 2008)

At Arihant info tech,kolkata they quoted Palit 9600GT 512MB @5.8k+vat.


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2008)

^ That's a good pricing. So buddy what mobo you are buying ( just a little offtopic )


----------



## shyamno (Dec 23, 2008)

not yet decided....but i think i will go with ASUS P5KPL-CM.


----------



## b_man (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,

What is the price of the ENTERAGE Power 3 Gold power supply in Mumbai ??


----------



## jck (Dec 23, 2008)

anyone here recently purchased lapto ram and thus know the prices?

2 gb and 1 gb 667 mhz


----------



## ganeshravi (Dec 24, 2008)

jck said:


> anyone here recently purchased lapto ram and thus know the prices?
> 
> 2 gb and 1 gb 667 mhz



i got a 2gb stick for 1750.. and when asked for the price of a 1gb stick, its around 900-1000.


----------



## ank_panwar (Dec 24, 2008)

Cooler Master 690 - 4k
LG dual layer writer - 1.1k
Seagate 500GB 7200RPM - 2.8k
Palit 9800GT(1GB) - 10.5k
Zotac GeForce 9300 Mobo - 6.1k
Q8200 - 9.8k
Kingston 2GB 800Mhz - 1.2k


----------



## marshallz (Dec 24, 2008)

prakash.gourav said:


> Thanx bro. Do they also include accelerator pedal?


>
>
.
ya they come with the pedal.. local ones could be between 650 and 750 only...



ganeshravi said:


> i got a 2gb stick for 1750.. and when asked for the price of a 1gb stick, its around 900-1000.


 
>
>
>
yep same price ddr2 .. .. maybe its 100 less hea in s.p.road bangalore..


----------



## rameshg (Dec 25, 2008)

hi, i have a seagate 750gb sata2 32mb HDD. i want to buy a new one. which one i should buy --- 750gb or 1tb ?

i dont know much about raid. so is it possible to use 750gb and 1tb in raid ??
also it is possible to use raid 1 or 0 without formatting my current drive ?

please tell me the current price in delhi.

thanks


----------



## Manickaraj (Dec 25, 2008)

rameshg said:


> hi, i have a seagate 750gb sata2 32mb HDD. i want to buy a new one. which one i should buy --- 750gb or 1tb ?
> 
> i dont know much about raid. so is it possible to use 750gb and 1tb in raid ??
> also it is possible to use raid 1 or 0 without formatting my current drive ?
> ...



RAID 0 (striped disks) distributes data across several disks in a way that gives improved speed and full capacity, but all data on all disks will be lost if any one disk fails.
RAID 1 (mirrored settings/disks) could be described as a real-time backup solution. Two (or more) disks each store exactly the same data, at the same time, and at all times. Data is not lost as long as one disk survives. Total capacity of the array is simply the capacity of one disk. At any given instant, each disk in the array is simply identical to every other disk in the array.

SRC: Wikipedia.

There r other raid configs too. But not many ll be using those for home use.
For RAID 1, u need an identical drive. Which means u ve to get a 750 gb.
For RAID 0, I dont think u need an identical drive, but definitely u need one which ll not bottle neck ur present drive since RAID 0 is used for increasing performance. 

Hope this helped u...


----------



## ravikanth (Dec 25, 2008)

16GB iPod touch - Rs.15500 (Chennai, Ritche St)


----------



## deepakchan (Dec 25, 2008)

ravikanth said:


> 16GB iPod touch - Rs.15500 (Chennai, Ritche St)



Bought it already?


----------



## ravikanth (Dec 25, 2008)

deepakchan said:


> Bought it already?



Yes. Bought it 2day afternoon. (without bill )


----------



## marshallz (Dec 25, 2008)

ravikanth said:


> Yes. Bought it 2day afternoon. (without bill )


 
>
>
>
without bill !!! but still not bad .... its a gud price. Dont forget to register it on apple site..

am waitin for the nokia 5800 iphone killer..its comin on jan 3rd. for 21k oem, and 19k grey market peice..


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 26, 2008)

guys whats the cheapest sli mobo available which can work with Q6600??


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2008)

Cheapest one is MSI P6N SLI V2	NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI (C55) Chipset for Rs. 5500
But I would suggest
MSI P7NSLI PLATINUM Nvidia 750i sli chipset for Rs.8600 as they offer true x16 mode in sli.


----------



## itisravishankar (Dec 27, 2008)

What is the cheapest motherboard i can get which supports amd am2+ processors. What is the cheapest one having nvidia 7050 chipset?


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2008)

itisravishankar said:


> What is the cheapest motherboard i can get which supports amd am2+ processors. What is the cheapest one having nvidia 7050 chipset?



Try the folowings & see what suits your budget


Suggested :
Asus M2A MX ( 690V ) Rs. 2300
Asus M2A - VM ( 690G ) Rs. 3000-3200
Asus M2N - VM DVI ( Nvidia 7050 ) Rs. 3200
*Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2 ( AMD 740G) Rs. 3100 ( Recomended )*


----------



## shyamno (Dec 28, 2008)

Yesterday i bought my the following config from Vedant Computers

1)Intel Core2Duo 7300GHz @ 5175
2)ASUS P5KPL-CM @ 2325
3)2X1 GB RAM 800 MHz (Kingston) @ 675X2
4)320 GB SATA Seagate @ 2075
5)Sparkle 9600GT 512MB DDR3 @ 5700 (in other shops like Fashion which is near to Vedant it was quoted 5500/-)
6)Cooler Master Extreme Plus 500W @ 2800 (it took atleast 2-3 hours to get that stuff in my hand)
7)Iball Stunner Cabinet without SMPS @ 1250

Note:VAT extras.

How was the deal guys ??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 28, 2008)

shyamno said:


> Yesterday i bought my the following config from Vedant Computers
> *
> 3)2X1 GB RAM 800 MHz (Kingston) @ 675X2
> 4)320 GB SATA Seagate @ 2075*



Are those price correct ? WOW, i havent been to computer shop since ages then i gues


----------



## shyamno (Dec 28, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Are those price correct ? WOW, i havent been to computer shop since ages then i gues



Somewhere it were as low as 625/-(difference it not so much..but then also one can save 100 bucks on two sticks...)


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2008)

shyamno said:


> Yesterday i bought my the following config from Vedant Computers
> 
> 1)Intel Core2Duo 7300GHz @ 5175
> 2)ASUS P5KPL-CM @ 2325
> ...



Congrats Buddy. Finally you got your rig. You really got good price for the HDD. Though Trascend 1GB Ram is available for Rs. 575.

Buddy are those kingston value rams & are they dual sided ie ram chips soldered both side of the stick.


----------



## shyamno (Dec 28, 2008)

yep..finally got my rig.The rams are single sided.Btw in every shop they quoted transcend rams higher than kingston.


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2009)

^^ When I bought 1GB Kingston Ram 1 & a half year ago I had to pay Rs. 2000
for dual sided ram.

Happy Gaming    Happy Working  Happy New Year 
If you want to thank me Wish Me Happy New Year


----------



## rajchakra (Jan 1, 2009)

[FONT=ae_AlManzomah]Processor  - Intel E 7200 : 5100[/FONT]​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]Motherboard – Asus P5K VM : 4450[/FONT]​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]RAM - 2 X 1GB DDR2 800 Mhz Kingston : 1150 [/FONT]​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]HDD -  Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 (32 MB Buffer) 500 GB : 3050[/FONT]​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]Optical Drive - LG SATA DVD writer : 1050[/FONT]​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]Cabinate -  Zebronics Bijli : 1050[/FONT]​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]SMPS -  Cooler Master 500 WATT (Extreme Power) : 2700[/FONT]​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]Keyboard & Mouse - Logitech Internet Pro Desktop Black : 675[/FONT]​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]Speakers - Altec Lancing BXR 1121 : 1125[/FONT]​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]Graphics card  -  Palit 9600 GT 512 MB DDR3 : 6100[/FONT]​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]Headphone -  Frontech cordless with FM : 480[/FONT]​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]Game Pad – Zebronics (with vibrator) : 375 [/FONT]​


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats for your rig. Happy new year 

Why did you bought that mobo. You should have bought MSI p45 Neo F For Rs.1000 more Or even MSI p35 Neo For Rs.4500
P35 & P45 gives better performance than Asus P5K VM which is g33 chipset based
& p35 & p45 based board have more expansion slot & better OC capability.

When I checked vedant 2 weeks ago they were selling 16MB buffer hdds only.

can you quote the exact model number of the hdd like ST3xxxx.
Can you tell me the zebronics bijli price with smps.


----------



## rajchakra (Jan 1, 2009)

[FONT=ae_AlManzomah]thnx........Happy New Year......[/FONT]​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]...........as I have earlier said P31 & P35 based mobos are not easily available in Chandni......[/FONT]​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah].......I have searched every corner in Chandni.....only G31 & P45 mobos are readily available........P35 was my first choice.............MSI P45 at 6084/- was beyond my budget......[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]...........actually 32 MB Buffer was not readily available at Vedant...........they managed it from somewhere.............[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]..............I can quote exact model number of the HDD tomorrow..........[/FONT]​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]..............Zebronics Bijli with 400 Watt SMPS – 1450/-[/FONT]​


----------



## jck (Jan 1, 2009)

laptop ram 2x2gb = 2700
samusng 2243 monitor = 11500 (22" 5ms 8000:1)
creative m4500 = 2700
logitech wireless combo = 1400
local chill pad = 350

happy new year~!


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2009)

rajchakra said:


> [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]thnx........Happy New Year......[/FONT]​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]...........as I have earlier said P31 & P35 based mobos are not easily available in Chandni......[/FONT]​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah].......I have searched every corner in Chandni.....only G31 & P45 mobos are readily available........P35 was my first choice.............MSI P45 at 6084/- was beyond my budget......[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]...........actually 32 MB Buffer was not readily available at Vedant...........they managed it from somewhere.............[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]..............I can quote exact model number of the HDD tomorrow..........[/FONT]​ [FONT=ae_AlManzomah]..............Zebronics Bijli with 400 Watt SMPS – 1450/-[/FONT]​



Thanks for the info.

Can you tell me the exact model name of the HDD so that I can know if they sold you 32MB buffer version. Check it with any system tools like everest or Hdtune. They can tell you HDD buffer size & model name.

Regarding P45 mobo have you checked this :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1021376&postcount=63
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1021162&postcount=62


----------



## gokulking (Jan 1, 2009)

Can u tell me Which DVD Writer is Best........
And Why???????????/

Thanks
Gokul


----------



## Samyajit (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Guys(Gals also...if there are any []),
This is my first post here in Digit Forum. Wat is ur all take on Supreme "IT MALL"? Don't find lotta guys buying from there...even heard that they sale grey market stuffs  
I'm planning to buy a CORSAIR 16 GB pendrive. Were can I find it in Chadni? Supreme/Vedant/Eastern Logica said they dont keep it. For which one sud I go... CORSAIR/Transcend 16 GB? Please gimme the location of the shop(if possible ph# also...plssssssssss)
Thank you for your excellent help/feedback.


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2009)

Try M.D.Computers. I've bought a 8GB corsair pen drive 2 months ago.
16/1 G.C. Avenue


----------



## Samyajit (Jan 2, 2009)

Boss....I want to go for 16 GB one...any way can u pls give me the location (if possible Ph#)of M.D.Computers...from which side should I enter Chadni? Hope it supports USB 1.1



gokulking said:


> Can u tell me Which DVD Writer is Best........
> And Why???????????/
> 
> Thanks
> Gokul


 
Gokul,
You may go for LG litescribe(though few DVDs are available)...Moser-Baer/Sony are also good...


----------



## supercow (Jan 2, 2009)

Today I bought  the following items.
C2D E8400 = 8840
SEAGATE HDD 500GB (32 MB) =3068
TRANSCEND 800Mhz DDR2 2 X 2GB EACH = 1150
ABIT IP35-E = 5564
COOLER MASTER 460W(PCARA3) = 2548
ANTEC 300 =3600
All prices are inclusive of all taxes.
Already i have PALIT ATI RADEON 4850 STANDARD EDITION.


----------



## Adhip007 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL

I have C2D 6300 (1.8 Ghz), Asus P5-B M/B, XFX Geforce 7900 GS GFX card & 2 X 1GB Zion ( 533 FSB ) ram. 
I want to upgrade my computer so that I can play GTA 4 at high res.

@RajChakra

I Have bought Seagate 500GB HDD @ 2900 +VAT


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2009)

OC the hell out of your proc - Just OC to 3Ghz 
For gfx card - your gfx card is fair enough but if you want a new one get Palit HD4850.
A corsair VX450W PSU. 2GB ram in Dual Channel.


----------



## vikrant.forums (Jan 3, 2009)

Which is the best card i can get for 15k frm the USA

Below are my options:

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129113

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161236

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102801


----------



## Adhip007 (Jan 3, 2009)

@Samyajit

M.D. Computer is in the lane beside Eastern logica, also you can take the lane from Technocrat. Its phone no is 033-2253-7133/2234-6274.

@Topgear

What is the price of Palit HD4850 ???
I don't want to buy the Ram right now.. I'll wait for DDR3 ram prices to go down then upgrade the CPU Mobo alltogether.. Also I have Cooler Master 500w smps.


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 3, 2009)

I got this config from my local store...

Intel C2Q E9300 @ 13.5k
Asus P5Q @ 8.6k
Kingston 2x2gb 800mhz @ 2.5k
Seagate 640gb 32mb buffer @ 4.8k (I am extremely doubtful about this thing.. also i just want 500 gb.. he says that it will take lot of time to arrive)
Sony DVDRW - 1.15 k
Microsoft Keybd+Mouse - 0.8k
Dell 19'' widescreen - 9k
Creative 2.1 SBS 300 - 1.4k
Luminous 600VA - 2k
Dlink wireless PCI adapter - 1.1k
Zebronics Peace without PSU - 2.5k ( I want to go with Bijli or Iball Stunner)

Total 47.4k

And yet graphics card and PSU needs to be added..
Palit HD4850 - 9k (they wont deal with palit.. so i hav to get it from somewhere else)
Coolermaster 600W extreme - 3.5k or Zebronics 500W platinum - 2.5k

Grand total - 59k.

Can i get better prices at nehru place, delhi. If so the difference will be how much. Also I am happy with MSI P45 Neo-F, and I dont need Asus P5Q.. (he says that if some problem comes with MSI motherboard it will take too long to get it repaired). Also in 6 months I will be shifting out from here.. So I need to take care of warranty of things so that if anything fails later I can get it repaired at a different place. Is MSI really that bad? Please tweak this config to death until it comes as close as possible to 50k.

Also I will wait till 9th to see phenom2's and then if that seems economical then I will jump to AMD  config..

AMD Phenom2 920 2.8ghz quadcore @ 9-10k (expected)
Biostar TA790GX A2+ @ 5k

This will effectively remove 5k from my budget and might give roughly the same performance..


----------



## Adhip007 (Jan 4, 2009)

What is the price of 9800GTX cards in Kolkata??


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2009)

@ Adhip007
Palit HD4850 should be Rs. 9200-9500or so
And MSI 9800GTX+ should be Rs. 12000 & Evga 9800GTX+ should be Rs. 13500 or so.

@ vikrant.forums
Among three
SAPPHIRE 100259-1GL Radeon HD 4870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5
is the best one you can get.


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok.. I've finally decided to go with AMD for my 50k.. Now I'm going to Delhi on Jan 10 or 11.. Can I get the system assembled in one day or will it take more.. 

Also any heads up regarding phenom2's.. I dont think they will just appear out of blue on 9th.. If no phenom2's by 10 then I will use my friends old 3000+ for few days..

Any suggestions regarding stores where I can buy in Delhi and possibly contact no's..


----------



## rutvijt (Jan 5, 2009)

vikrant.forums said:


> Which is the best card i can get for 15k frm the USA
> 
> Below are my options:
> 
> ...



For low Budget: get the Sapphire HD4870 512MB Toxic.

Else, get the Sapphire HD4870 1GB [$239-244] or the GTX 260 Core 216 [$249]. 

I would rather suggest that u get ur Video Card from India itself, unless u wanna spend more on RMA. I was myself thinking of getting one from US, but thats almost scrapped now.


----------



## piyush2202 (Jan 5, 2009)

I live in Pune...do youu guys know where it is possible to get the best deals??


----------



## skippednote (Jan 5, 2009)

Can someone confirm the  price of intel e7300.


----------



## supercow (Jan 5, 2009)

bassam904 said:


> Can someone confirm the  price of intel e7300.



5500 in our place.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Jan 6, 2009)

Benq 22" HD - 11,925

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=4537


----------



## janitha (Jan 6, 2009)

SenthilAnandh said:


> Benq 22" HD - 11,925
> 
> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=4537



Have you added VAT and shipping?


----------



## prateekchanda (Jan 7, 2009)

Maxtor Basic 320GB: 3690 Nehruplace yesterday


----------



## Stick (Jan 7, 2009)

SenthilAnandh said:


> Benq 22" HD - 11,925
> 
> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=4537



Any user experience?
Warranty Period? Type? Extended warranty availability?
Benq After Sales Service (ASS) are good or Pain Axx


----------



## prateekchanda (Jan 7, 2009)

pics from 060120091312 till 060120091323 are from Cost to Cost Nehru place :< they have lost the competitive advantage though same is the case with Computer Empire they r selling 9800gt at 10k 

pics from 060120091324 till 060120091324 are more attractive and are from direct advantage nehru place

last 2 r from C.E but the prices sucks <- hes into money making now!

the link is *www.flickr.com/photos/35858425@N00/sets/72157612276113236/detail/


----------



## marshallz (Jan 8, 2009)

Dell 19' s1909w DVI for 8050 from *www.megatroninfosystems.com/check.aspx?ID=59   )


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey guys I have a small query.

After some research I found that Intel Pentium Dual Core E5400 is going to be launched in the US on 18 Jan. Simultaneously the rates of E5200 will drop from 84$ to 64$ and of E5300 from 86$ to 74$.

*techiton.blogspot.com/2008/12...and-price.html

What I want to know is that assuming that E5400 will release in India after 3-4 months, then shall the prices of E5200/E5300 remain the same in India till then or shall they also drop in correspondence to the drop in the US ??? 

Thnx in advance


----------



## realdan (Jan 10, 2009)

price of samsung 2233SW?


----------



## a_to_z123 (Jan 11, 2009)

prateekchanda said:


> pics from 060120091312 till 060120091323 are from Cost to Cost Nehru place :< they have lost the competitive advantage though same is the case with Computer Empire they r selling 9800gt at 10k
> 
> pics from 060120091324 till 060120091324 are more attractive and are from direct advantage nehru place
> 
> ...



Thanx a lot prateekchanda!!  Love u dude... I was lukin just for this!!!


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2009)

AMD Athlon X2 5000+ Rs. 2800
Asus M2A-MX Rs. 2150
Asus P5KPL-CM Rs. 2300
Transcend 1GB DDR2 800Mhz Ram Rs. 575
Asus 20x Sata DVD Writer Rs. 1225
Zebronics Bijli with PSU Rs. 1450
Dual core e2200 Rs. 3150
e7300 Rs. 5500
Palit 9600GT Rs. 6200
TVS Champ Keyboard Rs. 220
Altec Lansing BXR1121 Rs. 1250
Amigo 120mm Led Fan Rs. 250
Saegate 320GB 8MB Buffer HDD Rs. 2200


----------



## Revolution (Jan 11, 2009)

topgear said:


> AMD Athlon X2 5000+ Rs. 2800
> Asus M2A-MX Rs. 2150
> Asus P5KPL-CM Rs. 2300
> Transcend 1GB DDR2 800Mhz Ram Rs. 575
> ...



From ???


----------



## Kamcoolin (Jan 11, 2009)

Where can i get Good Prices and Products in Hyderabad ...
I mean the latest hardware,last week i went to CTC however ..there arent many good cabinets and smps ..nobody mentions of corsair and coolermaster ...where can i get stuff like that ?.Please tell some shop name or place
Ny help would appreciated


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2009)

Revolution said:


> From ???



Those are street prices - got that from various shops like vedant, computer world saboo, eastern logica etc.

Have you got your fan ?  
I've bought that 120mm amigo fan from arihant. It has no fan speed sensor.( 3 pin connector that plugs into mobo )

CM 120mm non LED fan is selling For Rs.425-450 in vedant & M.D


----------



## Revolution (Jan 12, 2009)

topgear said:


> Have you got your fan ?



Not yet..........
Currently using my Bijli Case with default fans.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 12, 2009)

Kamcoolin said:


> Where can i get Good Prices and Products in Hyderabad ...
> I mean the latest hardware,last week i went to CTC however ..there arent many good cabinets and smps ..nobody mentions of corsair and coolermaster ...where can i get stuff like that ?.Please tell some shop name or place
> Ny help would appreciated



CTC is the only place, you have to ask for what you want, otherwise they will recommend the scrap what they have,and generally they don't keep high end items in more quantities, they keep fast moving cheap ones , if you don't get there then buy online.


----------



## RexRazr (Jan 12, 2009)

guys...i need to know the latest prices for 2 and 4 GB SD memory cards (not micro SD)...any help?
thanks...


----------



## itisravishankar (Jan 14, 2009)

What are the prices of DDR3 1333 (CAS Latency 7 or 9) 3x1 GB kit in india?
What is the cheapest x58 motherboard available?


----------



## Samyajit (Jan 15, 2009)

All prices of 12-Jan-2009
Vedant:
M/b Intel p35:5250
E7300:5400
2GB Kingston:975
500 GB Seagate 16MB buffer:2700
17" TFT-LG : 4450
LG DVD Writer:1060
Zebranoic Cabinet:950
520 Watts SMPS: 1950
K/B+Mouse- Logitech: 650
Altec Lansing 2.1 speaker: 1150
600VA UPS (APC): 1600

Saboo Computers:
M/b Intel p35:4700
C2D E7300:5450
2GB Kingston:1000
500 GB Seagate 16MB buffer:2700
17" TFT-Samsung/Acer : 6700/6250
LG DVD Writer:1025
Cabinet with 400 Watts SMPS: 2700
K/B+Mouse- Logitech: 650
Altec Lansing 2.1 speaker: 1200
600VA UPS (Mtek): 1700

Eastern logica infoway
M/b DG 35:4500 (Never heard of p35 borads  )
C2D 2.66 :5500
2GB Kingston:1050
500 GB Seagate 16MB buffer:2700
17" TFT-Samsung : 6950
LG DVD Writer:1025
Cabinet ATX: 900
K/B+Mouse- I-ball: 675
600VA UPS (Digital): 1400

M.D. Computers
M/b DG35:4900
C2Quad 2.4Ghz:9650
2GB Kingston:1125
500 GB Seagate 16MB buffer:2900
17" TFT: 7050
LG DVD Writer:1025
Cabinet with 400 Watts SMPS: 2700
K/B+Mouse- Logitech: 700
Altec Lansing 2.1 speaker: 1075

Note: 4% VAT Extra


----------



## Revolution (Jan 15, 2009)

Samyajit said:


> All prices of 12-Jan-2009
> Vedant:
> 17" TFT-LG : 4450



Model name please !


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea. I'm also eager to know.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 16, 2009)

what are the prices of external hdds , especially seagate and which model is good.Please let me know.


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2009)

What's your budget ? How much capacity do you need ?

Do you need a usb powered external hdd or a general external hdd which requires power through a ac adaptor ?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 17, 2009)

topgear said:


> What's your budget ? How much capacity do you need ?
> 
> Do you need a usb powered external hdd or a general external hdd which requires power through a ac adaptor ?



looking for both type for data back, and to use it as the hdd for any pc I connect, budget 3-4k, what is the best and maximum capacity that I could get, also let me know of others, if necessary I would increase my budget.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 17, 2009)

for 4k, you get a 250gig external 2.5" hdd that doesn't require external power and is pocketable.

for same price you get a 500Gb external 3.5" hdd that requires external power and is not at all pocketable

look for seagate and western digital.



RexRazr said:


> guys...i need to know the latest prices for 2 and 4 GB SD memory cards (not micro SD)...any help?
> thanks...



not sure what exactly the price is but both will be inside 500rupees afaik.


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2009)

For 4K Transcend 320GB external is available ( USB Powered )
Or you can get 500GB ( seagate or WD ) as desiibond suggested.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks guys, will let know what did I purchase.

can I use this external hdd as my default hdd i.e. can install os and other programs on it and boot from it to run the system.Please let know.


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2009)

If your mobo supports booting from usb then you should be able to use this hdd to install os & other apps though be noted that it will be slower than internal hdd.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 20, 2009)

my m/b supports it, however I have never tried.


----------



## tkin (Jan 20, 2009)

Wish to purchase *Western Digital Cavier Blue 640GB(WD6400AAKS) HDD*, price and a store location in *Kolkata* preferred.

Is the site Lynx-India O.K?(warranty and delivery condition), the HDD is available there.

BTW-Never ever buy Seagate HDDs beyond 320GB, mine crashed twice in two months. Just google "Seagate 7200.11 troubles" and see the horror.


----------



## AVSEQ (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi guys, I went to G C avenue to know about prices of computer parts as I am planning on upgrading my old one. These are my required specs.....
Core 2 Quad Q9450 (2.66 GHz), ASUS P5Q motherboard, Kingston 2GB DDR2 (800 MHz), Seagate 320 GB HDD SATA
     I was disappointed to find that Core 2 Quad Q9450 is currently unavailable. Everyone said they had Core 2 Quad Q660 (2.4 Ghz) 
     Here is the price list I got..... (N.A. means Not Available)

Supreme
C2Q 2.4GHz - 8600 (I doubt it was mistaken for something else, since others gave 9000+)
ASUS P5Q - N.A.
Kingston RAM 2GB DDR2 - 1100
Seagate 500 GB HDD - 2750 (320 GB was N.A.)

Lalani
C2Q 2.4GHz - 9800
ASUS P5Q - N.A. (They suggested XFX 6301 - 3400 )
Kingston RAM 2GB DDR2 - N.A. (They suggested Zion 2GB DDR2 - 1250)
Seagate 320 GB HDD - 2250

Technocrat
C2Q 2.4GHz - 9600
ASUS P5Q - 9400
Kingston RAM 2GB DDR2 - 1100
Seagate 320 GB HDD - 2200

Eastern Logica
C2Q 2.4GHz - 9600
ASUS P5Q - N.A.
Kingston RAM 2GB DDR2 - N.A. (They suggested Zion 2GB DDR2 - 1250)
Seagate 500 GB HDD - 2750 (320 GB was N.A.)

Saboo
C2Q 2.4GHz - 9550
ASUS P5Q - 9400
Kingston RAM 2GB DDR2 - N.A. (They suggested Zion 2GB DDR2 - 1250)
Seagate 320 GB HDD - 2250 

Savera
C2Q 2.4GHz - 9450
ASUS P5Q - 9200
Kingston RAM 2GB DDR2 - 1075
Seagate 320 GB HDD - 2200

Vedant
C2Q 2.4GHz - 9400
ASUS P5Q - 8975
Kingston RAM 2GB DDR2 - 1150
Seagate 320 GB HDD - 2175

     I don't know how long I'll have to wait for C2Q 2.66GHz, I've been waiting from October last year. Perhaps I'll have to go with Core 2 Duo 3GHz (even Core 2 Duo 3.16GHz is unavailable )

24th Jan, 2009


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2009)

Viewsonic 16inch TFT Rs. 5100
Samsung 16 inch TFT Rs. 5500
Asus 16 inch TFT Rs. 5400
Acer 16inch TFT Rs. 4900

Acer 19inch TFT Rs. 6500
Asus 19inch TFT Rs. 7400
Dell 19inch TFT Rs. 7400
Samsung 19inch TFT Rs. 7200
Viewsonic 19inch TFT Rs. 6800

Acer 22inch TFT Rs. 9900
Viewsonic 22inch TFT Rs. 10250
Samsung 22inch TFT Rs. 11000

Zebronics 500W Pure Platinum PSU Rs. 1500
CoolerMaster 460W Extreme Power Plus Rs. 2650

Palit 9600GSO 384MB DDR3 Rs. 5550
Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 Rs. -2245 

Samsung ML-2245 Laser Printer Rs. 5500
HP LJ P1007 Laser Printer Rs. 5000


----------



## vikrant.forums (Jan 26, 2009)

is it worth gting from the usa? what is the price diff now? its 12.3k there now 



topgear said:


> @ Adhip007
> Palit HD4850 should be Rs. 9200-9500or so
> And MSI 9800GTX+ should be Rs. 12000 & Evga 9800GTX+ should be Rs. 13500 or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2009)

US prices are lower from here but what about warranty.

I don't think you will get warranty in here if you buy the card from USA.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 29, 2009)

suggest me smps, at present having zeb 400w, not able to take load when connecting two hdds,  at present I have 80gb not using, 320 gb under use, 1gb ram intel 915gavl board, want to add another 500gb and 1gb ram, so please suggest me a good standard smps with required wattage and the latest prices.


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2009)

What's your budget for the PSU ? Do you have a gfx card ?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 30, 2009)

topgear said:


> What's your budget for the PSU ? Do you have a gfx card ?


upto 3k, onboard gfx, however ethernet card, and delta 1010lt sound card.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Can somebody quote the current price of *Palit HD4870 in Nehru Place*!!!


Plz I need it urgently to make some comparisons....


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> upto 3k, onboard gfx, however ethernet card, and delta 1010lt sound card.



For 3K budget get Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 500W - It's Rs. 2800 or so.



a_to_z123 said:


> Can somebody quote the current price of *Palit HD4870 in Nehru Place*!!!
> 
> 
> Plz I need it urgently to make some comparisons....



answered to your question in here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1043463&posted=1#post1043463


----------



## vickyiori (Jan 30, 2009)

hey guys, I'm looking for a 24' LCD monitor with HDMI port for my brother. Any suggestions for a good one. My budget is 20K.


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2009)

Get LG 246WP. It's Rs. 23000-24000 & is based on MVA panel which is far more better than TN panel based 24inch LCDs.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 31, 2009)

topgear said:


> For 3K budget get Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 500W - It's Rs. 2800 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2009)

It's 
Rs. 2800 for 500W CM Extreme Power Plus PSU &
Rs. 3450 For 600W CM Extreme Power Plus PSU @ here:
*www.theitwares.com/smps/smps.htm

BTW, Nice purchase coz I have bought CM 460W Extreme Power Plus @ Rs. 2650
2 weeks ago.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 1, 2009)

yeah the prices on the website may be less, however those were the selling prices of the main vendors here.


----------



## ashwinsid (Feb 4, 2009)

BANGALORE SP ROAD PRICE

Friend Bought a Seagate Freeagent GO 1 TB external HDD (3.5") = Rs. 6,500 including tax (Surabhi Computers)

Other rates enquired:

Maxtor 1 TB External HDD 3.5" = Rs. 5,600 +tax
Maxtor 750 GB External HDD 3.5" = Rs. 4,800 +tax
WD 1 TB External HDD 3.5" = Rs. 6,200+tax
Seagate 500GB 2.5" HDD (USB Powered) = Rs. 8,200 +tax
Seagate 320GB 2.5" HDD (USB Powered) = Rs. 4,000+tax
WD My Passport 500GB 2.5" HDD (USB Powered) = Rs. 6,600 +tax
WD 640 GB 3.5" (external powered) = Rs. 4,400 + tax


----------



## red_devil (Feb 9, 2009)

Bought a *Transcend DDR2-667 2GB RAM*

*Paid : Rs. 1200/-*

[a local Dynite or something RAM costs Rs 1000/-]

bought at : *SP ROAD, BANGALORE.*


----------



## piyush2202 (Feb 11, 2009)

Acer 19" TFT LCD - Rs. 7500
Palit 9600GT 1GB Smart - Rs.5700

checked all this just last week.

btw, i asked a local dealer for a Zebronics Bijli...he said it was for Rs.1650. I don't know if that is the right price?? 

besides, he said that he wouldn't reduce the price if i didn't take the 400w PSU with it!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2009)

Dude that's is based on *1GB DDR2* so it will give less performance than 9600GT 512MB DDr3.

You should have mention that too.

The bijli cabby's price is overpriced by Rs. 150-250. It's avilable only @ Rs. 1400-1500.
You vendor should reduce the price by Rs. 350-400 if you don't take the PSU.


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Feb 12, 2009)

purchased new SATA enabled seagate 7200.11HDD 500GB @ 2000/- but still not working on my VIA chipset 915 M/B..hope go get it work soon


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 12, 2009)

^^ 
tat model 7200.11 is doomed yaar,, i mean ppl hv faced many many problems with tat model of HDD, so its not a surprising thing tat urs is also not working.. 

Plz change it to WD (i knw there are firmwares for tat HDD) but still some do not work...


----------



## janitha (Feb 12, 2009)

sharma_atul85 said:


> purchased new SATA enabled seagate 7200.11HDD 500GB @ 2000/- but still not working on my VIA chipset 915 M/B..hope go get it work soon



The price looks unbelievably low. But whether it is a firmware problem or not, you can get it RMAed. Perhaps you may get a newer 7200.12 HDD.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2009)

sharma_atul85 said:


> purchased new SATA enabled seagate 7200.11HDD 500GB @ 2000/- but still not working on my VIA chipset 915 M/B..hope go get it work soon


Price is way too cheap, are you sure its 7200.11 SATA HDD, try reading the model no.
It should look like ST3500320AS/ST3500620AS.

May be your mobo's gone kaput, although faulty Seagate drives might break but it will do so after least 2-3 months of usage, try a RMA.


----------



## supercow (Feb 12, 2009)

sharma_atul85 said:


> purchased new SATA enabled seagate 7200.11HDD 500GB @ 2000/- but still not working on my VIA chipset 915 M/B..hope go get it work soon


I bought ST3500320AS @3070.I updated with new firmware even though it is working well.


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Feb 13, 2009)

ya yaar its seagate 7200.11 but the only -ve point is that its warranty is upto may 2010..
n moreovr am goin to upgrade my system to compatible dual core +g-31 intel mobo combination..currently i hv 915 VIA n P4 2.66



janitha said:


> The price looks unbelievably low. But whether it is a firmware problem or not, you can get it RMAed. Perhaps you may get a newer 7200.12 HDD.


  and whats RMAed?


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 13, 2009)

Can anyone tell latest graphics cards prices and good dealers in pune?


----------



## janitha (Feb 13, 2009)

sharma_atul85 said:


> ya yaar its seagate 7200.11 but the only -ve point is that its warranty is upto may 2010..
> n moreovr am goin to upgrade my system to compatible dual core +g-31 intel mobo combination..currently i hv 915 VIA n P4 2.66
> 
> 
> and whats RMAed?



Now it is even more confusing. New Seagate HDD with 1.5 year warranty!


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2009)

sharma_atul85 said:


> ya yaar its seagate 7200.11 but the only -ve point is that its warranty is upto may 2010..
> n moreovr am goin to upgrade my system to compatible dual core +g-31 intel mobo combination..currently i hv 915 VIA n P4 2.66
> 
> 
> and whats RMAed?


RMA-Return merchandise authorization, in short its just a fancy name for warranty.


----------



## janitha (Feb 13, 2009)

tkin said:


> RMA-Return merchandise authorization, in short its just a fancy name for warranty.



No. It is not a fancy name for warranty but more or less the procedure for claim under warranty. See-
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Return_merchandise_authorization


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Feb 16, 2009)

so here's my list::
intel dual core 2.2GHZ-----3200/-
ASUS K5Pl-CM------2500/-
2 GB DDR2 ZION---1700/-
intex Cabinet----450W---550/-


----------



## bala_cpu (Feb 16, 2009)

n6300 said:


> Bought a *Transcend DDR2-667 2GB RAM*
> 
> *Paid : Rs. 1200/-*
> 
> ...



Its very costly  i bought transcend ddr2 800 2gb ram for 1100 in my city madurai!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sandisk Cruzer Micro 4 GB Pendrive : Rs.450


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 17, 2009)

Sandisk Cruzer Micro 2 GB Pendrive=Rs251
seagate External HD 250GB Free Agent=Rs3500
Kingston laptop RAM 667 Mhz 1GB stick=Rs800


----------



## jai_vasanthan (Feb 17, 2009)

Can you guys give a price quote for,

AMD Phenom(TM) II X4 940
2GB DDR2-800MHz dual channel SDRAM
500GB 7200 rpm SATA Seagate
MSI DKA790GX  (or) GA-MA790GP-UD4H motherboard
Silverstone - LC17M (is this available in India) (or) Thermaltake Bach Media Lab VB8000BNS

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Samyajit (Feb 18, 2009)

Can any one suggest the lastest price of the following laptops?
Compaq Presario V3749AU
Compaq Presario CQ50-106
Compaq Presario V3702AU
Compaq Presario V3749AU
Acer Aspire 5520
Acer Aspire 5920
Toshiba A200-28P
Toshiba Satellite A200-27U
Compaq V3749AU or V3702AU
Dell Inspiron 1525
DELL XPS 1530

And any idea which one is the best of the lot/or any reccomendations(I know its not the correct thread to ask)? I require a tough one with loads of RAm~3~4GB for processor intensive applications. For applications which proc is the best AMD or Intel's? Budget:<=35000INR.
Thanks in advance


----------



## prashant9918 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey I have 15 k
n wanna buy Processor and Motherboard


----------



## strider21 (Feb 18, 2009)

Price for dell S2209W full HD monitor


----------



## sam_sc4 (Feb 19, 2009)

prashant9918 said:


> Hey I have 15 k
> n wanna buy Processor and Motherboard



AMD Phenom II 920 - Rs. 10,300.
Biostar TA790GXB A2+ - Rs. 4,300.

Prices are not confirmed. But price of combo should be for Rs. 14,800. (At most Rs. 15K)


----------



## gaurav816 (Feb 20, 2009)

any one know the price of
ASUS M4A78-PRO
ASUS M4A78T-E
Motherboard


----------



## dnjkane (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi, 

does anyone know whats up with DDR2 prices lately? they seem to be fluctuating unpredictably... apparently some supply side issues..

whats the best quote you guys are getting for the benchmark transcend ddr2 667/800 ?

thanks


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2009)

dnjkane said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anyone know whats up with DDR2 prices lately? they seem to be fluctuating unpredictably... apparently some supply side issues..
> 
> ...


2GB 800 DDR2 @ 1 - 1.2k max.

1GB @ 750 - 900/-


----------



## AVSEQ (Feb 23, 2009)

Does anyone know whether Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 HDDs are available in kolkata? Here's a reference: *www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/desktops/barracuda_hard_drives/barracuda_7200.12/
I visited many shops, they have no idea of these things. They only know Seagate 160 GB or 320 GB etc.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2009)

AVSEQ said:


> Does anyone know whether Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 HDDs are available in kolkata? Here's a reference: *www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/desktops/barracuda_hard_drives/barracuda_7200.12/
> I visited many shops, they have no idea of these things. They only know Seagate 160 GB or 320 GB etc.


 Nope, not yet.


----------



## sdhiraj1 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Sapphire HD 4350-512MB DDR2   is available at Rs.2750/-*


see the below link.

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=1377


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2009)

gaurav816 said:


> any one know the price of
> ASUS M4A78-PRO
> ASUS M4A78T-E
> Motherboard


 
ASUS M4A78-PRO : should be around 8k
ASUS M4A78T-E: Should be around 10k


----------



## gdatuk (Feb 25, 2009)

Seagate Freeagent Desk 1TB - Rs 5750


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ After all those firmware issues?

I would say wait for 7200.12 series of HDD's from Seagate.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 26, 2009)

gdatuk said:


> Seagate Freeagent Desk 1TB - Rs 5750



where u get this price man ?


----------



## Revolution (Feb 27, 2009)

Please someone post the the price of the following AIO :

Canon Pixma MX700
Canon Pixma MP970
Canon Pixma MP520
HP Photosmart C6380


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2009)

Intel Pentium Dual Core e5200 Rs. 3250
Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2H Rs. 2275
Samsung DVD RW Rs. 1020
Asus P5N73-AM Rs. 2200


----------



## amitash (Mar 3, 2009)

just bought a new eVGA X58 SLI mobo for my core i7 from theitwares at 22.5k


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ Hey, Congrats buddy


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 6, 2009)

can anyone tell me the price of zebronics desktop commander keyboard?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ 450 bucks I think


----------



## Cilus (Mar 6, 2009)

Here goes price of some of ur Items.

AMD Phenom(TM) II X4 940: *Rs12975*
2GB DDR2-800MHz dual channel SDRAM : *Rs 1050 for Transcend, Rs 1350 for Corsair/OCZ*
500GB 7200 rpm SATA Seagate: *Rs 2900*
MSI DKA790GX  (or) GA-MA790GP-UD4H motherboard: Don't know properly
Silverstone - LC17M (is this available in India) (or) Thermaltake Bach Media Lab VB8000BNS: don't know


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 6, 2009)

WD 320GB SATA 16MB - 2220
Zebronics 100JP Controller - 312
ASUS P5K PL CM - 2450

All the prices are inclusive of VAT....


----------



## realdan (Mar 7, 2009)

Corsair flash voyager USB pen drive
got a quote of 980 inclusive of tax from 
M.D. Computer
16/1 Ganesh Chandra Avenue,
Kolkata - 700013 (Near Exide Showroom)
Ph: 2234-6274
2253-7133
9830243212
Contact persons: Mr. Pankaj & Pradeep


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2009)

realdan said:


> Corsair flash voyager USB pen drive
> got a quote of 980 inclusive of tax from
> M.D. Computer
> 16/1 Ganesh Chandra Avenue,
> ...


At velocity Computers it costs 900/-(for 8GB)


----------



## realdan (Mar 8, 2009)

velocity computer 900 inclusive of tax?


----------



## vikrant.forums (Mar 9, 2009)

Need quotes for the following in mumbai 

WD 1TB and 1.5TB
Hitachi 1TB and 1.5TB (Hows hitachis service in india?) 

Also any idea about when the 2TBs will be out in india


----------



## uday9484 (Mar 9, 2009)

suggest a good motherboard based on geforce 9300 with price
and if g45 or g43 is superior to the geforce 9300 please quote that to


----------



## tkin (Mar 9, 2009)

realdan said:


> velocity computer 900 inclusive of tax?


No, with tax it comes out @ 936/-


----------



## AVSEQ (Mar 10, 2009)

Can anyone tell where I can get the Cooler Master 690 cabinet in kolkata?
(Ref. *www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=2908)
And also if any idea on the price.


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2009)

AVSEQ said:


> Can anyone tell where I can get the Cooler Master 690 cabinet in kolkata?
> (Ref. *www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=2908)
> And also if any idea on the price.



^^ Try This :

M.D. Computer
16/1 Ganesh Chandra Avenue,
Kolkata - 700013 (Near Exide Showroom)
Ph: 2234-6274
2253-7133
9830243212
Contact persons: Mr. Pankaj & Pradeep

The CM690 should cost you Rs. 4200-4400


----------



## Revolution (Mar 10, 2009)

topgear said:


> The CM690 should cost you Rs. 4200-4400



With transparent side panel and price with or with out tax ???


----------



## uday9484 (Mar 10, 2009)

suggest a good motherboard based on* geforce 9300/9400 *chip setwith price
and if *g45 or g43* is superior to the geforce 9300 please quote that too 

thanks


----------



## desiibond (Mar 10, 2009)

I think MSI P7NGM-DIGITAL for 7k


----------



## krinish (Mar 10, 2009)

Whats the current price for Sony blank DVD's 100 piece spindle?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 10, 2009)

i think 1300


----------



## krinish (Mar 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> i think 1300



Thats cheap.   Any shop at SP road bangalore?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 10, 2009)

any shop, the price should be more or less the same


----------



## krinish (Mar 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> any shop, the price should be more or less the same



Thats a good price, I will take it even if it costs 1400. Thanks for the quick info .


----------



## desiibond (Mar 10, 2009)

any shop, the price should be more or less the same


----------



## G33K n G4M3R (Mar 10, 2009)

Price of Cooler Master X Dream P775+ in Mumbai?


----------



## amogh (Mar 10, 2009)

hi 
i want to upgrade my computer i have 12000 rupees only
i want to play all the latest games in lowest setting i have  15 inch crt monitor
my current pc configuration is 2.0ghz pentium4 ,256 mb ddr ram ,  mercury board 
please give me rate of motherboard and processor and ram which i can buy with this much of money, if i can buy any add on graphic card so please kindly tell it 
Thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2009)

Revolution said:


> With transparent side panel and price with or with out tax ???



With transparent side panel but the price is without tax.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 11, 2009)

amogh said:


> hi
> i want to upgrade my computer i have 12000 rupees only
> i want to play all the latest games in lowest setting i have  15 inch crt monitor
> my current pc configuration is 2.0ghz pentium4 ,256 mb ddr ram ,  mercury board
> ...



AMD Phenom 9650 - Quad Core : 6k
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP: 4.5k
2Gb DDR2 800: 1.2k


----------



## hsetir (Mar 11, 2009)

amogh said:


> hi
> i want to upgrade my computer i have 12000 rupees only
> i want to play all the latest games in lowest setting i have  15 inch crt monitor
> my current pc configuration is 2.0ghz pentium4 ,256 mb ddr ram ,  mercury board
> ...


Intel e5200 2.5ghz      3.5k
Gigabyte G31M-S2L    2.5k
Trascend 2gb ddr2 800mhz     1.2k
Palit 9600gt    5.5k

These will allow to play games at high settings on 15" monitor (having max res 1024x768). And very overclockable.


----------



## sam33961 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi ,

I need to configure new RIG.My budget is 20k.i alreayd have Monitor,keyboard and mouse.I am planning for AMD machine( to play games) please help me with this.I am loking out for MSI motherboard can someone please help...


----------



## desiibond (Mar 11, 2009)

Intel E7400 : 5.5k and Gigabyte P45 chipset based board: 6k
or
AMD Phenom II X4 920: 10k and Gigabyte 780G based mobo : 4.5k
2x2Gb Transcend DDR2 800: 2.4k
Palit 9600GT: 5.5k-6k

I would recommend Phenom II


----------



## sam33961 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your respone

I would like to know Do i require extra cooling since this is AMD machine ?
Can you recommend MSI motherboard ?


----------



## Crossfire (Mar 12, 2009)

I upgraded my system with these...

Gigabyte GA-G31-S3L  2450/-
Intel e5200                3600/-
Kingston 2X2 DDR2
800Mhz                     2600/-

What graphic card should I get with budget of 6K.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 12, 2009)

go with the recommendations as above palit 9600 gt


----------



## AVSEQ (Mar 12, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ Try This :
> 
> M.D. Computer
> 16/1 Ganesh Chandra Avenue,
> ...



Well I called them today and they said they do not have any of CoolerMaster cabbys (What a pity!)
Anyways I've found out in this forum about this site: *www.theitwares.com/
The prices look reasonable. My question is, is this site reliable? Have anyone purchased anything from there? If so please let me know about the purchase procedure and availability of warranty.


----------



## ashwin.isaac (Mar 12, 2009)

*need a quote!!!*

hi guys...
Am planning to assemble a new system and this is the config that i have decided upon
*Intel Core2Duo E7200*
*GA-EG31M-S2*
*Corsair DDR2 800MHz 2GB*
*Dell 1909W monitor*
*APC UPS 500VA*
*IBall Optical Elite KB+mouse*
*Western Digital Sata 2 500GB*
*DVD r/w*
*IBall Gamer cabinet with SMPS*

I'l be using this system for applcation development, moderate gaming and movies as well and will have dualboot - Windows (*XP *most probably) and *Linux* (Ubuntu)
Can anyone tell me the latest prices of these components in delhi. Am planning to pick it up from Nehru place.
Suggesions regarding changes in the hardware are also welcome.
As for Graphics card, I am plannin to get that in a later stage(2-3 months) as am on a tighter budget rite now. Also will get another module of the 2Gb RAM.
Thanks in advance


----------



## mcdon (Mar 12, 2009)

Can any give the cost of Asus P5Q base mob and Intel DP45SG mob?


----------



## piyushm10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello guys, I wanted to buy a PC for a friend. I stay at mumbai. Can you give me the price quote for the following configuration. You can also suggest a configuration which can cost around 26k. I will have to buy him Intel platform only.
if possible, please quote rate alongwith VAT.

Intel Original DG35 EC Motherboard                                      
Intel Core2Duo 2.8GHz Processor                                    
2+2=4GB RAM Kingston 800MHz
500GB Harddisk SATA Seagate
LG DVD-RW
Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard
Microsoft Optical Mouse
Cabinet with 400 WATT SMPS
19" TFT LCD (View Sonic)
Logitech 1.3 Megapixel Camera

Thanks in advance.


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2009)

mcdon said:


> Can any give the cost of Asus P5Q base mob and Intel DP45SG mob?



Get asus p5q. It's Rs. 9K or so.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ashwin.isaac said:


> hi guys...
> Am planning to assemble a new system and this is the config that i have decided upon
> *Intel Core2Duo E7200*
> *GA-EG31M-S2*
> ...



already replied here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96218&page=13
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1070292&postcount=387
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


piyushm10 said:


> Hello guys, I wanted to buy a PC for a friend. I stay at mumbai. Can you give me the price quote for the following configuration. You can also suggest a configuration which can cost around 26k. I will have to buy him Intel platform only.
> if possible, please quote rate alongwith VAT.
> 
> Intel Original DG35 EC Motherboard
> ...



Get gigabyte g31m s2l moo Rs. 2.5K
e7400 Rs. 6K
2x 2GB Transcend Ram Rs. 2.2K
500GB hdd Rs. 3K
Samsung DVD RW Rs. 1.1K
Zebronics Reaper Rs. 2.2K
19inch TFT Rsa. 6.5-7K or so.
Webcam Rs. 1.4K


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: need a quote!!!*



sam33961 said:


> Thanks a lot for your respone
> 
> I would like to know Do i require extra cooling since this is AMD machine ?
> Can you recommend MSI motherboard ?



U dnt need any extra cooling just because its an AMD machine (unless u plan to overclock ur system) .. Long gone are those day when AMD used to overheat (around 2001-2002 may be). No such issues now. 




AVSEQ said:


> Well I called them today and they said they do not have any of CoolerMaster cabbys (What a pity!)
> Anyways I've found out in this forum about this site: *www.theitwares.com/
> The prices look reasonable. My question is, is this site reliable? Have anyone purchased anything from there? If so please let me know about the purchase procedure and availability of warranty.



This site is quite reliable and trustworthy, i have bought just a single grafic card from them, and the admin Rahul is a nice guy. The procedure is like this that u have to call/mail him regarding ur query and to place the order. Then deposit the required sum of money to his account and then he will ship the order to u. The standard warranty of the product will be given through the respective service center.
Hope it helps



ashwin.isaac said:


> hi guys...
> Am planning to assemble a new system and this is the config that i have decided upon*
> Intel Core2Duo E7200 --Around 5200/- if available (better choose E7300 for 200 Rs more.
> GA-EG31M-S2  Around 2200-2300
> ...


----------



## AVSEQ (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: need a quote!!!*



harryneopotter said:


> This site is quite reliable and trustworthy, i have bought just a single grafic card from them, and the admin Rahul is a nice guy. The procedure is like this that u have to call/mail him regarding ur query and to place the order. Then deposit the required sum of money to his account and then he will ship the order to u. The standard warranty of the product will be given through the respective service center.
> Hope it helps



Thanks harryneopotter. I better bring my CM 690 from there. The kolkata vendors are hopeless (no CM cabbys, no EVGA mobos, no C2Q higher than 2.4 GHz, ....)


----------



## itisravishankar (Mar 13, 2009)

What are the prices for cheapest motherboards on nvidia 8200/ amd 780g chipsets?
which one will proide better graphic performance?


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ The cheapest 8200 mobo is ABit AN-78HD Rs. 4600 or so
& the cheapest 780G is Palit 780G Rs. 3800 or so.

780G performs better than 8200.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


AVSEQ said:


> Thanks harryneopotter. I better bring my CM 690 from there. The kolkata vendors are hopeless (no CM cabbys, no EVGA mobos, no C2Q higher than 2.4 GHz, ....)



Have you tried the shop I've told you about.


----------



## AVSEQ (Mar 13, 2009)

topgear said:


> Have you tried the shop I've told you about.



Ya I called MD Computers, they said that they have none of CoolerMaster cabinets. 
That's why thinking of getting from ITWares.


----------



## tkin (Mar 13, 2009)

AVSEQ said:


> Ya I called MD Computers, they said that they have none of CoolerMaster cabinets.
> That's why thinking of getting from ITWares.


Do it, cabinets don't get damaged easily, so itwares is a good option.


----------



## AVSEQ (Mar 13, 2009)

Actually I was anxious whether they are trustworthy or not.
BTW why are you saying "cabinets don't get damaged easily"? I was also wondering to get the EVGA n750i SLI FTW from there....


----------



## tkin (Mar 13, 2009)

AVSEQ said:


> Actually I was anxious whether they are trustworthy or not.
> BTW why are you saying "cabinets don't get damaged easily"? I was also wondering to get the EVGA n750i SLI FTW from there....


I said that because of two reasons.

1.Some companies don't give warranty to stuff bought from online shops because most online shops(like techshop) imports the stuffs directly from Singapore and other countries, so first make sure that Tirupati will give warranty to EVGA mobos bought from online shops.
Eg-Zotac's service provider in India(I think Aditya) refused to give warranty to stuff bought from online shops to one of the digit forum members.

2.I have no idea about packaging and shipment done by these online shops, after all these shops are not new-egg or Amazon, so I am a bit worried about their shipment conditions(packaging, delivery etc)? 
Stuffs like mobos have a lot of fine components, so bad shipment can damage them.

But of coarse if you're O.K with it just go ahead. But its best if you contact the site owner through phone before the purchase, and ask about the shipping conditions.


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2009)

AVSEQ said:


> Ya I called MD Computers, they said that they have none of CoolerMaster cabinets.
> That's why thinking of getting from ITWares.



Then try tyis. It's the official distributor of coolermaster products in kolkata.

Classic Computers
24, Netaji Subhas Road,
B.B.D. Bag
Kol-700001
Ph: 22104124
22313726


----------



## AVSEQ (Mar 14, 2009)

topgear said:


> Then try tyis. It's the official distributor of coolermaster products in kolkata.
> 
> Classic Computers
> 24, Netaji Subhas Road,
> ...



Hey thanks a lot man. I just called them, they said that they have it in their stock. They asked me if I'm gonna take it today. I said not today but definitely in a week. Then they said in that case they cannot tell me the price as it is fluctuating much.


----------



## Crossfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Seagate 500GB 7200.12 >> 3018/- from lynx-india.com


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 15, 2009)

@topgear, r u sure 8200 performs better then 780g?  And do u  know pricing of pendrives, here 4 GB is available for 475 bucks, is this correct? Or overpriced, company is sandisk btw.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2009)

AVSEQ said:


> Hey thanks a lot man. I just called them, they said that they have it in their stock. They asked me if I'm gonna take it today. I said not today but definitely in a week. Then they said in that case they cannot tell me the price as it is fluctuating much.



Glad to hear that you've found it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


saqib_khan said:


> @topgear, r u sure 8200 performs better then 780g?  And do u  know pricing of pendrives, here 4 GB is available for 475 bucks, is this correct? Or overpriced, company is sandisk btw.



Sorry mate for the mistake. 780G performs better than 8200.

A 4GB Sandisk pen drive should cost you Rs. 430-450.


----------



## amogh (Mar 15, 2009)

hi 
i have saved 12000rs 
my current pc configuration is pentium 4 2.0Ghz
mercury motherboard
256 mb ddr ram
40 gb hard disk
i have a 15 inch crt monitor i want to play all the latest games on my monitor
i want to upgrade my processor , ram , motherboard ,  hard disk and cabinet also
please give me best possible options
if i can buy addon graphic card with this much of money then let me know
Thanks in advance


----------



## desiibond (Mar 15, 2009)

AMD Phenom X3 7750 : 4.5k
Gigabyte 780G mobo: 4.5k
2x2Gb DDR2 800MHz RAM: 2.5k

total till here: 11.5k

YOu won't get anything more than this for 12k. And of course it will play most of the latest games at low settings at 1024x768 resolution.


----------



## se7en_sg (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,
I am planning to buy the WD Caviar Green WD5000AACS
(500 Gb sata 2)

Anyone knows where can I get it in Kolkata and it's expected price ?

Also, does WD has service centres like Seagate or we have to ship
ourselves in case of RMA ??


----------



## tkin (Mar 15, 2009)

se7en_sg said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to buy the WD Caviar Green WD5000AACS
> (500 Gb sata 2)
> 
> ...


I bought it from;
Velocity Compu System
25B,Chittaranjan Avenue
Kol-700 072
Ph-2212-9564,2212-9410

Price back then(2 Feb,2009) was - 2,750/- + 4% VAT=2,860/-

WD has pick-up RMA service, call them(@ 1800119393, toll free) and they will come to your house and pick the drive up, and will deliver the RMAed drive to your house.


----------



## se7en_sg (Mar 15, 2009)

tkin said:


> I bought it from;
> Velocity Compu System
> 25B,Chittaranjan Avenue
> Kol-700 072
> ...



Thanks a lot, will get it this week..


----------



## sam33961 (Mar 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Intel E7400 : 5.5k and Gigabyte P45 chipset based board: 6k
> or
> AMD Phenom II X4 920: 10k and Gigabyte 780G based mobo : 4.5k
> 2x2Gb Transcend DDR2 800: 2.4k
> ...


 
i want to finalise my rig,Please help me to select my motherboard out of below

Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP AMD 780G + SB700 Chipset    4775  
Gigabyte GA-MA78GPM-DS2H AMD 780G + SB700 Chipset  6225 
MSI K9A2GM-FIH AMD 780 and SB700 Chipset                   4900
Asus M3A78-EMH HDMI AMD 780G/SB700 Chipset             5775 

Best regards
Sam


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 16, 2009)

Could anyone help me out with the price of IDE to USB HDD casing?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2009)

IDE to USB for DVD writer is Rs.650
IDE to USB for HDD is Rs.450

(both local BIIS written on them)


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 16, 2009)

^Thanks for the prompt response


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2009)

sam33961 said:


> i want to finalise my rig,Please help me to select my motherboard out of below
> 
> Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP AMD 780G + SB700 Chipset    4775
> Gigabyte GA-MA78GPM-DS2H AMD 780G + SB700 Chipset  6225
> ...



Gigabyte GA-MA78GPM-DS2H AMD 780G + SB700 Chipset  6225


----------



## se7en_sg (Mar 16, 2009)

The guys @ Velocity Compu System, Kolkata are quoting a price of 3300 + 4% VAT for 
WD Caviar Green WD5000AACS (500 GB 3.5'' sata 2)..

Anyone knows any other shop in Chandni Chowk where I can get it for less than 3K ??


----------



## tapan.d.thakkar (Mar 17, 2009)

plz suggest me which motherboard should i purchase asus/intel????



thnx...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 17, 2009)

asus no doubt


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2009)

se7en_sg said:


> The guys @ Velocity Compu System, Kolkata are quoting a price of 3300 + 4% VAT for
> WD Caviar Green WD5000AACS (500 GB 3.5'' sata 2)..
> 
> Anyone knows any other shop in Chandni Chowk where I can get it for less than 3K ??



Try some other shops like vedant, starcomp, mohit etc.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


tapan.d.thakkar said:


> plz suggest me which motherboard should i purchase asus/intel????
> 
> thnx...



Get the asus brand as nightmare suggested.
BTW, which mobo you're talking about ?


----------



## tkin (Mar 17, 2009)

se7en_sg said:


> The guys @ Velocity Compu System, Kolkata are quoting a price of 3300 + 4% VAT for
> WD Caviar Green WD5000AACS (500 GB 3.5'' sata 2)..
> 
> Anyone knows any other shop in Chandni Chowk where I can get it for less than 3K ??


WHAT THE HELL!!!

They took 2,750/-+4% from me, they are giving you a wrong quote(probably for the 640GB model). Tell them that you know someone(me ) who purchased it from them on 1st week of Feb @ 2,750/-+ 4%, probably they will correct their mistake then.


----------



## se7en_sg (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ I personally went there and saw the green labelled HDD (WD5000AACS).
I was myself surprised as Starcomp guys said it wud be less than 3K, though they didn't have it in their stocks.
I'll try referring to your purchase  @Velocity or have a look at Vedant & the other shops.


----------



## tkin (Mar 17, 2009)

se7en_sg said:


> ^^ I personally went there and saw the green labelled HDD (WD5000AACS).
> I was myself surprised as Starcomp guys said it wud be less than 3K, though they didn't have it in their stocks.
> I'll try referring to your purchase  @Velocity or have a look at Vedant & the other shops.


Allright, here's my invoice(camera is crappy, 1.3meg, but you can see the price, take a copy to the shop if you want)
*img13.imageshack.us/img13/8688/image142k.th.jpg
Hope this helps.


----------



## se7en_sg (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ Thanks a lot tkin for that pic


----------



## jai_vasanthan (Mar 17, 2009)

Can somebody quote price for Cooler Master HTPC Cabinets, I am particularly interested in models,

RC-282 & RC-283.

Regards,
Jay


----------



## toofan (Mar 17, 2009)

My processor heat sink pins (Plastic made) get broken. What would be the cost of the heat sink for C2Duo E6750. and my mobo is MSI P-35 Neo.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 18, 2009)

toofan said:


> My processor heat sink pins (Plastic made) get broken. What would be the cost of the heat sink for C2Duo E6750. and my mobo is MSI P-35 Neo.


  original intel one would be just above 600/- bucks, similar ones of low quality you can get for 300/-, buy it and if possible replace the pins from it to the original one you have, as last year I did the same thing , as the original heat sink was priced 675/- then.


----------



## Stick (Mar 18, 2009)

tkin said:


> WHAT THE HELL!!!
> 
> They took 2,750/-+4% from me, they are giving you a wrong quote(probably for the 640GB model). Tell them that you know someone(me ) who purchased it from them on 1st week of Feb @ 2,750/-+ 4%, probably they will correct their mistake then.



Jan end & first week of feb dollar price were between Rs46-48 & now it's above Rs.51. So may be the difference. Wait until mid April 2009 price may reduce due to tax reduction ( up to 5%)


----------



## Gaz (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi!!
I have an asus mobo with 2.4 ghz p4 and i intend to use it for 6 or so more months until the price for q600 and 17920 drop to go for a new rig.
I need an AGP graphics card for this system . perhaps 7600gs (or 1650 pro or 7600 gt )
Where can i find these cards at the cheapest price in mumbai.


----------



## Manickaraj (Mar 19, 2009)

I ve a budget of 30k for a brand new pc. I ve decided on the following config: 

Intel core 2 duo E8400
4 GB DDR2 ram 800 MHz
640 GB HDD
Mobo: Not a clue 
PSU: ????
Graphics card: 9800 gtx+ or HD4850?

I want to get a logitech bluetooth keyboard & mouse combo. Wat is the cost? Which model is good? Guys do correct me if my config is outdated. PLs suggest the brands and price for each components...... 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Crossfire (Mar 20, 2009)

Please help.  I m buying a 19' lcd monitor. LG, Samsung, Benq. Out of these, which brand makes good LCD monitors and has good after sale servicing.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 20, 2009)

Manickaraj said:


> I ve a budget of 30k for a brand new pc. I ve decided on the following config:
> 
> Intel core 2 duo E8400
> 4 GB DDR2 ram 800 MHz
> ...



Don't think that u get all of these under 30K. Might wanna stretch ur budget to somewhat 40K (If u want Monitor too otherwise 30K is enough)

Motherboard MSI P45NeoF@5.5K
Graphics Card - Either GTS250@9.5K or HD4850GDDR3@8.3K or HD4850GDDR5@11.5K
PSU - CoolerMaster 500W@2.7k
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Crossfire said:


> Please help.  I m buying a 19' lcd monitor. LG, Samsung, Benq. Out of these, which brand makes good LCD monitors and has good after sale servicing.


SAMSUNG 2033SW 20" @ 8.2K


----------



## dharmik_kothari (Mar 20, 2009)

I ve decided on the following config: please suggest

AMD X4 phenom 920
Asus M3A78-EM
Segate 7200.11 32mb buffer 500GB
Trancent 4 Gb 800 MHz
Sony DVD SATA 2 22x
cabinet around 2000 (suggest)
Keyboard & mouse suggest 
Monitor 22" suggest
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I ve decided on the following config: please suggest

AMD X4 phenom 920
Asus M3A78-EM
Segate 7200.11 32mb buffer 500GB
Trancent 4 Gb 800 MHz
Sony DVD SATA 2 22x
cabinet around 2000 (suggest)
Keyboard & mouse suggest 
Monitor 22" suggest


----------



## Revolution (Mar 20, 2009)

Please post the price of the following products :

Canon MX850
Canon MX700
Canon MP960
Canon MP610
Canon MP520
Canon ip4200
Canon ip3500

Thank you.....


----------



## Gaz (Mar 20, 2009)

Gaz said:


> Hi!!
> I have an asus mobo with 2.4 ghz p4 and i intend to use it for 6 or so more months until the price for q600 and 17920 drop to go for a new rig.
> I need an AGP graphics card for this system . perhaps 7600gs (or 1650 pro or 7600 gt )
> Where can i find these cards at the cheapest price in mumbai.



Waiting for a reply on a system that is now only vga


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 20, 2009)

dharmik_kothari said:


> I ve decided on the following config: please suggest
> 
> AMD X4 phenom 920
> Asus M3A78-EM
> ...





i would suggest a "UMAX terminator" cabinet which is around that price & nice cooling.

but i am in a problem as well...i need a good sound card"5.1" preferably creative upto rs 3500....since my dad is out of town, i thought why not emotionally blackmail him and tell him to buy this...the sound card is meant to play games and listening to ear f*cking metal.


----------



## Manickaraj (Mar 21, 2009)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Don't think that u get all of these under 30K. Might wanna stretch ur budget to somewhat 40K (If u want Monitor too otherwise 30K is enough)
> 
> Motherboard MSI P45NeoF@5.5K
> Graphics Card - Either GTS250@9.5K or HD4850GDDR3@8.3K or HD4850GDDR5@11.5K
> PSU - CoolerMaster 500W@2.7k



I ve a CRT monitor and I m satisfied with that 

Is GTS250 better than HD4850?

Does XFX sell GTS250  for such low price?

Is it an OCed version?

I prefer a company OCed version. Can u give me it's price?

Are there any major price cuts around the corner??????


----------



## toofan (Mar 21, 2009)

Go for Palit HD 4850 DDR5 version. Its the best.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello digitians,



I have a P4 based system now and I am going to upgrade mainly for GAMING. My current configuration is as follows:

Intel P4 531 (2.8Ghz,fsb=533MHz)
Intel D945GNT mainboard
2X512 ddr2 533MHz hynix ram
160gb seagate sata hd
ATX cabinet from XENITIS with 400w psu.




I am looking to replace my processor, mainboard and ram with the following components:

Amd Phenom II X3 720 BE (Quite a long name)
MSI K9A2GM-FIH mainboard(Amd 780g and according to msi, it supports 720BE)
2x2GB DDR2 ram.

Now time to ask some questions......
1. How is the config? (Suggestions are most welcome)
2. Will my psu be able to handle the cpu?
3. Is it possible to fit the msi board, which is m-ATX inside my ATX cabinet?


Please suggest.


Thank you.


----------



## dharmik_kothari (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello Guys....... I have bought a rig... with following config\\

Processor ---AMD X4 phenom 920 2.8 Quard-Core
Motherboard ----- Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP 
HDD --- Segate 7200.11 32mb buffer 500GB
RAM -----  Kingston 4 Gb 800 MHz
DVD ------- Sony DVD SATA 2 22x
cabinet ---- Zebronic 
 DELL ---- Monitor 22"
Speaker ---- Altec Lensing


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Mar 22, 2009)

Post the prices too


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2009)

*To all of those who wants to buy a asus optical media drive* ( ie DVD writer or blue ray drive )  :

Go to this page & read my posts :

Main page : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82664&page=14

Specific posts :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1055873&postcount=411
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1068138&postcount=417
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1076985&postcount=419

( I know i've posted it in multiple threads not for spamming but for warn you - so kindly bear with me )


----------



## sam33961 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi All,

can anybody suggest graphic card for Motherboard MSI P45NeoF.
My budget is around 5k.

Best Regards
sam


----------



## janitha (Mar 23, 2009)

sam33961 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> can anybody suggest graphic card for Motherboard MSI P45NeoF.
> My budget is around 5k.
> ...



HD4670


----------



## se7en_sg (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I'll be going to Chandni Chowk, Kolkata today to get a WD Caviar green 500GB.

I'm expecting the price to be less than 3K after V.A.T.
Any recommended shops (and their addresses) I should look for other than Velocity ??

Please give the address of Vedant & M.D.computers..


----------



## subhayu (Mar 23, 2009)

vedant:--22128793/22129832

can u pl find out the current price for all DDR3 supported motherboards?

thankx


----------



## mcdon (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi All,

1. Can anybody provide me the price for following mobs :
    Gagabyte GA-EP45-DS3L
    Gigabyte GA-EP45-DQ6 
    ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe
    Intel DP45SG
    Intel DQ35JO (it has onboard gfx, so need for gfx card )

2. Also pls suggest which one should I buy for Intel E7400 (considering good value for money  )

3. And a compatible gfx card for the suggested mob (budget for gfx card 5k)

Thanks


----------



## gearsofinvention (Mar 23, 2009)

You can have a brand new 9600 GT from me. With 2 free games. The prices are-

512 MB edition-Rs 5499
1 GB edition-Rs 5999
You can also have the 9400 GT 1 GB with 1 game for 3999. Let me know ur reply people. And just give me ur address and ill come to your house and fix the card in ur machine.


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 23, 2009)

mcdon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 1. Can anybody provide me the price for following mobs :
> Gagabyte GA-EP45-DS3L
> ...





*www.newtechnology.co.in/gigabyte-ga-ep45-dq6-motherboard-pricespecs/

check this site for hardware prices..
check the site for other items as well
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www.newtechnology.co.in/ati-radeon-hd-4870-x2-and-4850-x2-pricespecs-of-the-graphics-cards/


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi guys,
**********************************************************

I am planning to buy Motherboard + CPU + Power Supply Unit + GPU + TV Tuner.  For a Budget of 20000 Rs.(I can extend budget)

Requirements:

1. I have 24 inch HDmonitor, so I want to play(medium-high settings) stutter free games and videos at this resolution(1920*1080 i beleive).

2.Motherboard must have good(if not best) features
 esata port must
 1 pcie       must
       I will happy with other extra features like HDMI Port, Passive cooling etc
3.TV TUNER- I want to connect my TV Line(or /and)Xbox 360 to PC without image degradation.

4. The whole thing must be"god damn silent" even when overclocked.

5. PSU- Anything good for the least possible price     

Please tell me in( value for money/perfomance) Index.

**********************************************************


----------



## se7en_sg (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

I went to Chandni Chowk, Kolkata to buy the WD Caviar Geeen 500GB HDD
but I couldn't get it at Technocrat, Saboo, Supreme, Eastern Logica, Vedant or Starcomp.
I finally went to Velocity, where it was available for 3400 + VAT.
When I said that it was available in Feb for 2750, the shop-owner said that $ price has gone up
& hence the price rise..

I checked online & see that this model (WD5000AACS) is available at lynx-india for 3049(+85 for shipping).
Is Lynx reliable & is the packaging safe enough for a HDD ??


----------



## jabb (Mar 25, 2009)

^ Yes, definitely safe.. Go for it!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 25, 2009)

^ Sure Amarbir(Lynx-India) is a reliable man. He send stuff at various places million times. I also purchased few stuff from him. He knows how to pack & send stuff. Don't worry, just order it!


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 29, 2009)

Wht is the cost of GeForce® 280 GTX 1024MB DDR3 Standard (GX-280N-ZDF9) ????


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't no about other brands but evga has one GTX 280 SSC edition which is only Rs. 22K or so & I think it's the cheapest one.


----------



## mrsam1999 (Mar 30, 2009)

I am about to buy a gaming pc of the following config:-

Intel Q9550 quadcore, 2.83 ghz 45nm processor,
Intel Dg43NB motherboard,
4 gb ddr2 800 mhz ram,
320 gb seagate hdd,
Palit gtx 260 core 216 video card (with 896mb memory)
zebronics bijli cabinet and 600 watts PSU

Is this ok ? Will the psu suffice ? Also where in kolkata will the q9550 cpu and the core 216 video card be available (i have checked a lot of shops, but both are not available) ? Any suggestions ?


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 31, 2009)

mrsam1999 said:


> I am about to buy a gaming pc of the following config:-
> 
> Intel Q9550 quadcore, 2.83 ghz 45nm processor,
> Intel Dg43NB motherboard,
> ...


************************************************************
With the firepower u are putting in u want to go with bijli?
1.Go for a CM 690 or antec 300/900 at least. 

2.Change PSU to CM 550 or Corsair VX450 

3.Hard disk >500gb +300~500

4. Proccy+ MB  change to

 AMD Phenom ll X4 940 + Biostar 790gx MB or a Brd based on 780g 17~18k
or 
 E8400+ AsusP5Q pro 17~18k

5.GPU  GTX 260 if u still have money


----------



## mrsam1999 (Mar 31, 2009)

No , i just want that combo of q9550 and core 216 and perhaps the gigabyte GA-EG43M-S2H mobo. I couldn't find the proc and video card in Eastern logica, saboo, supreme. So i really need to know where to get 'em. And also will 550 watts PSU suffice ? I thought 600 would be little !

And i first thought of getting seagate 500 gb but later on the net i found that they have the 7200.11 firmware problem which affects the 500 gb, 750 gb & 1 tb drives so altogether i want to avoid them by getting the 320 gb. Not going with WD as i read that they don't support NCQ.

The Antec 300 is looking better than bijli definitely, I will go with that.


----------



## dharmik_kothari (Mar 31, 2009)

Price Mumbai Laminton Road:----

Processor ---AMD X4 phenom 920 2.8 Quard-Core
Motherboard ----- Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP            15100 (Motherboard & Processor)
HDD --- Segate 7200.11 32mb buffer 500GB                3050
RAM ----- Kingston 4 Gb 800 MHz                              2100
DVD ------- Sony DVD SATA 2 22x                            1100
cabinet ---- Zebronic                                              1650
DELL ---- Monitor 22"                                              10900
Speaker ---- Altec Lensing                                       650


Total:----------------------------------------------  Rs.34550

Guys please suggest any good ati  graphic card and its cost... this motherboard has 3200 and support hybrid crossfire... i want to play farcry2 at full graphic.... Thank YOU


----------



## desiibond (Mar 31, 2009)

@dharmik,

go for X4 940. It black edition and has unlocked multiplier and that would help a lot if you want to tune the processor for more power and the difference is just 1.5k I think

for GPU, go for Palit HD4850 Sonic for 9k-9.5k or Palit GTS250 for similar price.


----------



## mrsam1999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Also which shop amongst eastern logica, saboo, technocrat, vedant has the best pc assemblers or engineers ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Also which shop amongst eastern logica, saboo, technocrat, vedant has the best pc assemblers or engineers ?


----------



## Gotenstar (Apr 9, 2009)

What is the price of AMD phenom Triple Core..... and M2N78 Pro mobo.......??????/


----------



## tkin (Apr 9, 2009)

mrsam1999 said:


> Also which shop amongst eastern logica, saboo, technocrat, vedant has the best pc assemblers or engineers ?
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> Also which shop amongst eastern logica, saboo, technocrat, vedant has the best pc assemblers or engineers ?


All most all are equal, try Vedant.


----------



## niraj trehan (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey guys 
I need a PSU for my PC vid 8 pin connector for grphic card....
plz suggest 1 vid price..
I also need a mobo (cheap) n processor (cheap)
i mean not very gud but mobo must hav pci-e slot n integrated grphics shud b gud...
my budget is 5k for Psu n least for the next combo...
i want to have 1 g8 pc vid me only for hard gaming  n the odr for surfing n playing games loke CS,age of empires conquerers....
For PSU i prefer Cooler master...
my pc config is in my signature plz suggest a decent PSU ..


----------



## Gaz (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Friends,
I ll be buying a new pc around april first week.
I ll be selling my current pc which has the configuration:
Intel P4 2.4 MhZ
Asus P4S533 MX MB with onboard 32 MB integrated Graphics
120 GB Hard Disk - Samsung
Ram - 1 GB
Cabinet/PSU - 450 Mhz
Samsung Sync Master 15" Flat Monitor.

Its in excellent running condition yet .

I also have 4 Asus P4S533Mx Motherboard plus 4 Samsung Sync Master 15" Flat Monitors.
What's the price i can expect?

I plan to buy the following configuration:

Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L 2.4k/GIGABYTE GA-P31-ES3G 3k (which ll be better?)
Intel Q6600 quad (price cheapest in mumbai and from where?)
Transcend 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz
Palit HD 4850 ddr5
Hard Drive seagate 500 gb sata 2 7200 (is it true this version has a firmware bug?)
SMPS (500/550W) (suggestions

Is this Config good enuff for overclocking on air to 3.2 Ghz?
Or will an AMD Config be better? (GA-MA78GM-S2HP  + *Phenom X4 9650 Quad-Core)*
Where can i get them at the cheapest price in Mumbai?
Thanks in advance


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 10, 2009)

Cheaper price would be in lamington road only. Compare the prices in 2-3 shops & then buy. Your config is good. I too heared about that hard disk, if possible go for a different company otherwise its your choice.


----------



## Gaz (Apr 10, 2009)

The reason i am considering Amd Phenom X4 920 Quad-Core is because i hear the newer Q6600 chips dont oc good anymore and Intel is phasing them out.
If thats so, Maybe the Amd Phenom X4 920 Quad-Core is a better option however which budget motherboard will be good for overclocking this amd processor?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 10, 2009)

^^Biostar TA790GX A2+

Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H


----------



## Gaz (Apr 10, 2009)

these are way beyond my budget of 5 - 6K for a motherboard considering the phenom itself will be around 11k, thanks all the same
******************************************************************************
My Bad, The Biostar is in my budget,
So Now i have to consider between this board and GA-MA78GM-S2HP 
Thanks Human


----------



## Gaz (Apr 10, 2009)

well, the Biostar seems to be a better option with its ati 3300 graphics. 
Where can i get this Mobo in mumbai and how has the experience been so far for the community here? does it have solid capacitors like the GA-MA78GM-S2HP ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
well, the Biostar seems to be a better option with its ati 3300 graphics. 
Where can i get this Mobo in mumbai and how has the experience been so far for the community here? does it have solid capacitors like the GA-MA78GM-S2HP ?
Thanks again .


----------



## praju7 (Apr 10, 2009)

Can anyone let me know about DELL S2209W , SP2309W and S2409W


----------



## sameeragrawal47 (Apr 10, 2009)

details of my intel946 motherboard are

System Memory Features

The board has two DIMM sockets and supports the following memory features:
1.8 V (only) DDR2 SDRAM DIMMs with gold-plated contacts
Unbuffered, single-sided or double-sided DIMMs with the following restriction: Double-sided DIMMs with x16 organization are not supported.
4 GB maximum total system memory
Minimum total system memory: 512 MB
Non-ECC DIMMs
Serial Presence Detect
DDR2 667 or DDR2 533 MHz SDRAM DIMMs


i currently have 1 gb ddr2 667 mhz ram   and i want to upgrade it to 4gb
i also have nvidia 8400 gs 512mb graphics card
pls tell which ram will give me best gaming performance 

and also give me details of it  with its referal link


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2009)

For extreme ram performance considering your rig you should opt for a another stick of 1GB DDR2 667Mhz Ram. Look for brands like transcend, Kingston or zion.


----------



## niraj trehan (Apr 12, 2009)

plz tell me cheap mobo processor combo under 6k,,,,
thx a lot


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2009)

Intel Dual Core e5200 Rs. 3.5K
Gigabyte G31 Mobo Rs. 2.5K


----------



## niraj trehan (Apr 12, 2009)

does the mobo has pCi-e slot//???


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 12, 2009)

^^ya it does hav a PCI-e slot


----------



## mrsam1999 (Apr 15, 2009)

I got my new pc  The config is :

i7 920 @ 2.66mhz, intel dx58so mobo, 3gb ddr3 1333 ram, 320 gb seagate hdd, xfx 9800gtx+ video card, naptech cabinet, zebronics realwatts 600 psu, lg dvd writer.

Cost me 57.3k indian rupees.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2009)

why did you go for Intel mobo for such a costly rig??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and why did you go for 9800GTX+ when it is refined and rebranded as GTS250, which is cheaper and slightly faster.


----------



## mrsam1999 (Apr 15, 2009)

To reduce the cost a bit, i just went for a basic i7 setup. The gts250 is not available yet in kolkata,..first i thought i will go with 9600 gt and in 2010 go for the gtx 300..but later decided in favour of the 9800.


----------



## gaurav816 (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone know the price of ASUS Motherboard M4A78-PRO AND M4A78T-E


----------



## Blue Floyd (Apr 16, 2009)

mrsam1999 said:


> I got my new pc  The config is :
> 
> i7 920 @ 2.66mhz, intel dx58so mobo, 3gb ddr3 1333 ram, 320 gb seagate hdd, xfx 9800gtx+ video card, naptech cabinet, zebronics realwatts 600 psu, lg dvd writer.
> 
> Cost me 57.3k indian rupees.


hey Sam,

can pls post the break up of the prices?

Thanks!!


----------



## mrsam1999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Here are the individual prices :

i7 920 => 14,570/-
intel dx58so(the box pack) => 16,500/
kingston 3 gb 1333 ddr3 => 4500/-
320 gb sata seagate => 2400/-
xfx 9800 gtx+=>10,500/-
Zebronics realwatts pro 600 watts=>4300/-
Frontech usb keyboard and mouse => 250/- + 170/-
Navtech cabinet=>1700/-
The assembling engineer charge=>200/-
Plus 4% VAT.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 17, 2009)

^^dude. have a question.

I checked that Intel board and am still wondering about the decision. 

GA-EX58-DS4 costs 1k less and you should've ordered it online (itwares or lynx-india) and this board is lot lot better than that Intel board and you could've put that 1k saved, add another 2k and get Palit HD4870, which is lot faster than 9800gtx+.


----------



## mrsam1999 (Apr 17, 2009)

My first choice was the ud4p model, but only the extreme series of gigabyte was available which was way expensive..also i thought after reading the reviews of newegg.com, intel cpus work best with intel mobos..way back in 1999 i had bought the p3 450 mhz cpu with intel 440 bx2 mobo, which is serving me flawlessly till today; Also online buying is a hit or miss situation and RMAing and what not. I think its best (for a new pc atleast) to buy it in a local store, get it assembled there and if some problem comes up at hand, they change it immediately.

And for the video card, i will be upgrading it to those dx11 cards in a year or so.


----------



## Blue Floyd (Apr 20, 2009)

mrsam1999 said:


> Here are the individual prices :
> 
> i7 920 => 14,570/-
> intel dx58so(the box pack) => 16,500/
> ...


Thanks mate !!


----------



## Gaz (Apr 21, 2009)

Can anyone suggest me where can i find biostar ta790gx3 128 a2+ please?
and also the phenom x3 720 be at good price?

i am from mumbai and the dealer i called at lamington road didnt have the mobo in stock


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 23, 2009)

mrsam1999 said:


> The gts250 is not available yet in kolkata,...




Who said ?? GTS 250 is damn available in Kolkata..........only if u know where to find.


----------



## dpacmittal (Apr 23, 2009)

I want to upgrade my laptop harddrive. Please suggest which company is good? I currently have Hitachi 5400 RPM 160GB harddrive. I am upgrading mainly for the capacity. How much capacity should I take and what are their prices? Please help.


----------



## mrsam1999 (Apr 23, 2009)

deadkiss 009 said:


> Who said ?? GTS 250 is damn available in Kolkata..........only if u know where to find.


 
Please tell me which shop and also the price if possible ??


----------



## MaxBombay (Apr 24, 2009)

i want to build pc with fastest graphic card (ati hd 4850?), 22" monitor, 4gb ram, 320gb hard drive is okay, budget is 40,000, please suggest cpu + ram + power supply + cabinet.

i am from kalyan, can anyone suggest good assemblers who makes this system for me or pheraphs i get it done from laming ton road?


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2009)

Phenom 2 940 Rs. 12K
Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5 11.5K
CM 690 Rs. 4.5K
Tagan BZ800 800W modular PSU Rs. 8K


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 24, 2009)

mrsam1999 said:


> Please tell me which shop and also the price if possible ??



For XFX  GTS 250, go to EASTERN LOGICA INFOWAY (16, Ganesh Ch. Avenue, Kolkata 700 013, Tel: 2225 6455/56 39), one of thye many retailers, who quotes good price. 
While buying my monitor I even saw it in their rack yesterday.

For EVGA or PALIT GTS 250 u may contact to TIRUPATI ENTERPRISE, the distributor.Their address is 

Tirupati Enterprises
11, Robert Street, 1st Floor,
Behind Indian Airlies Building,
Kolkata - 700012
Ph: 22251192
22251276

Don't know if they have any, but they must have because they even have GTX 275, which has been released for only 20 days !!!!!!!!!! Don't be afraid of such a big dist., they are very co-operative, even better than the retailers.

Happy hunting


----------



## blueshift (Apr 29, 2009)

I want to buy SATA/PATA Harddisk external connector. How much will it cost in Mumbai/Vashi?


----------



## niraj trehan (May 4, 2009)

I want to buy a Cheapest Processor vid Performance abv Pentium D 2.8 
Budget is 4k

PLZ REPLY THis is my 4th post regarding the same


----------



## hsetir (May 4, 2009)

get e5200 if the motherboard supports 45nm.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 4, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the latest price of 1gb DDR RAM.i'd prefer a good brand of ram.


----------



## tkin (May 4, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Can anyone tell me the latest price of 1gb DDR RAM.i'd prefer a good brand of ram.


1.5-1.8k-Transcend


----------



## sanjeev choudhary (May 5, 2009)

hey guys plz tell me the price forDelhi)

Cooler Master Real Power Pro 650W	

gigabyte GA-P31-ES3G

Zebby Antibiotic


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2009)

Cooler Master Real Power Pro 650W Rs. 7K
gigabyte GA-P31-ES3G Rs. 3K
Zebby Antibiotic Rs. 2.2K-2.5K

Though I live in kolkata the prices should be almost same (maybe 100-200 difference ) at your place.


----------



## spyder0109 (May 6, 2009)

I want to know the price of Geforce 8600 GT DDR3 256 MB. 

My current configuration is 
DG-965WH ( has 16x PCI Express slot ) 
E6600 ( C2D 2.4Ghz with 4 MB cache) 
2*1GB 667 Mhz RAM, 
450 W zebronics SMPS.
Work on 1440*900 resolution on 19" monitor.

As I'm an amateur gamer and have some months free, I'm thinking of getting this graphic card along with 2 more sticks of RAM. I'm unsure that is this card best bang for my bucks ? And which brand I should buy ? XFX is on my mind right now.
Will this card be having TV-out also and HDMI out ?


----------



## sanjeev choudhary (May 6, 2009)

*plz tell me the price of this RIG!!!*

cabinet
Zebby Antibiotic
Cd drive
Sony 22X Internal DVD-RW AD-7220S
Graphics card
ATI Radeon™ HD 4770
Hard disk
WD caviar black 1TB SATA Internal HDD
Motherboard
gigabyte GA-P31-ES3G
PSU
Corsair VX450
Processor
Intel Core 2 Duo Desktop Processor E7400
ram
Kingston ram 2gb 800mhz


delhi prices would be prefferd....lol....


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2009)

spyder0109 said:


> I want to know the price of Geforce 8600 GT DDR3 256 MB.
> 
> My current configuration is
> DG-965WH ( has 16x PCI Express slot )
> ...



Assuming your budget is 3-3.5K so why don't get a palit 9500GT 256MB DDR3 card ? It's performs slightly better than 8600GT & runs a lot cooler.

If you can spend a little more say 4K get HD4670 or @ 4.5K HD4670. They are better than 8600/9500 GT. This cards does have  S-video port but does not have HDMI port so you need a buy a DVI to HDMI converter if you wish to use HDMI port.


----------



## spyder0109 (May 7, 2009)

topgear said:


> Assuming your budget is 3-3.5K so why don't get a palit 9500GT 256MB DDR3 card ? It's performs slightly better than 8600GT & runs a lot cooler.
> 
> If you can spend a little more say 4K get HD4670 or @ 4.5K HD4670. They are better than 8600/9500 GT. This cards does have  S-video port but does not have HDMI port so you need a buy a DVI to HDMI converter if you wish to use HDMI port.



I can stretch my budget till 5k BUT ,but i have a question that, i think my motherboard DG965WH has PCIx 16 1.0 so will 9500 GT work ? Im not sure. Please help me out. 
And HDMI out is must and even TV-out is a welcome and do try quoting the price too. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## spyder0109 (May 7, 2009)

thanks mayank for that info, so which one I should go for , provided i have zebronics 400W SMPS ( it has printed economy series ( 20pin + 4 pin ))

Right now , im inclined towards 9600GT but seeing its TDP of around 95W, i doubt my smps would be able to handle.

PS : i was seeing palit HD4670, its a little cheaper and takes 70W, what about this one ?


----------



## sanjeev choudhary (May 7, 2009)

HEY GUYS WHAT ABT MY RIG PRICE.....?????
ANYONE OUT THR.....KNOW SMTHING....??????????


----------



## spyder0109 (May 7, 2009)

mayanksahni said:


> First go to the link below then it'll tell u ur smps requirement.
> *msi.com/index.php?func=power



I just went onto this website, and put all the things into it, I put some of the upgrades in near future also. I put 9600GT as my graphic card, it showed 335Watt.
So will this card work with my current SMPS ? I think, i have to upgrade, so now i think, i would have to spend 5.5k on card and around 2.5k for new SMPS.
Am I right ? 
Please help me on brands of SMPS also, coz i found Antec and Corsair to be very expensive. Any good SMPS around 450w with price under 2.5K.


----------



## spyder0109 (May 7, 2009)

sorry, but i was mistaken, I opened the cabinet and saw that its 400 W zebronics economy series (20 pin + 4pin ) SMPS.
DC o/p

+3.3V 25A
+5V 38A
+12V 15A
-5V  0.3A
-12V 0.8A
+5V   2A

Im getting confused seeing +5V getting repeated so attaching pic of it.

*img142.imageshack.us/img142/2573/smps.jpg

Now, shall I upgrade my SMPS ?


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2009)

@ *spyder0109* - If you are planning to buy a 9600GT ( or even a HD4670 ) then just upgrade your PSU ( smps ). It's 12V amp rating is only 15A which is not good. Your psu's 12V rail can deliver upto 180W. But most of the components heavily depends on the 12V rail. So your PSU or system may malfunction due to this. So Upgrade to a new psu is recomended. 

For 2.5K you can get Coolermaster 460W extreme power Plus which I'm currently using now. You can even run a 9800GT on that.

Palit 9600Gt ( Rs. 5.2K ) performs better than Palit HD4670 ( Rs. 4.5K ) But 9600GT does not comes with a inbuilt HDMI port.. You can buy a DVI to HDMI adaptor if you need HDMI connectivity ( look in your local market for price ).  If you can't find one DVI to HDMI adaptor then het *Palit HD4670 512MB DDR3 super with inbuilt HDMI port* which is only Rs. 4.5-4.6K.


----------



## tejaslok (May 9, 2009)

hello ppl
           i want to a good gaming config for 35 K without gpu which i will be buying later this month HD 4770 &i have already bought 500 GB HDD, 4 GB ddr2 800 mhz RAM, speakers.

All i need is proccy, mobo,cabinet ,PSU,monitor.
for all the 5 items the budget is 35 K plz help me with a good config probably Intel proccy or if AMD if good then it is ok

My choice is Intel core2Quad Q9*** costs around 11K
                   any montherboard around 
                  monitor any 20" or 22" LCD monitor around 11K
 As i stay in bangalore i have never heard of corsair nor cooler master since whenever i buy a PC in SP Road i bought zebronics cabinet and i-ball PSU which both costed me around 2K so , plz tell me do i really need that costly PSU ( corsair - 4K) and cooler cabinet CM 460 -4K. dont get frustrated as i dont know anything abt that PSU nor Cabinet. And i would go for a good GPU aorund 6K in may end plz tell me abt it also.

thank you


----------



## hsetir (May 9, 2009)

If it's to be a gaming rig, get phenom x3 720 BE for less than 8k and spend extra money on a better gpu, say GTX 260 for 11k and psu tagan 500w or corsair 450w and samsung 22".  A radeon 4770 though would work with a cheaper psu say coolermaster 500w extreme power. Games use very less gain over more than 2 cores and almost no advantage more than 3 cores.

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/multi-core-cpu,2280-10.html


----------



## sanjeev choudhary (May 9, 2009)

hey gys are thr any *intel c2d e6600* available in market.....new ones...and what shud be the price if thr are any.......????????????????


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 9, 2009)

sanjeev choudhary said:


> hey gys are thr any *intel c2d e6600* available in market.....new ones...and what shud be the price if thr are any.......????????????????


Nop! They 've been EOLed last year. But there are better processors available like E8200,E8400, E8500 etc. & they performs better than E6600.
If anyone is selling an E6600 as a new one, they he is lying! Don't fall for that!


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 9, 2009)

^^even E5200 out performs E6600....there was a thread abt E6600 vs. E5200 sometime back here.


----------



## sanjeev choudhary (May 9, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^even E5200 out performs E6600....there was a thread abt E6600 vs. E5200 sometime back here.




kkkkk ,....so whats the latest price of e5200.or the best one which comes under 5k...only intel...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 9, 2009)

^^U can go with E7300!


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 9, 2009)

cost of E5200 is now 3.3k. E5300 costs 3.5k. I think the new price of E7200 is around 5k


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2009)

@ *sanjeev choudhary* - get e5200 & cooler Master Hyper TX2. The whole thing will cost you Rs. 3300+1800 = 5100. OC the e5200 to 3.5 GHz & you will get performance simillar to even e8600/e8500 which costs Rs. 9.6 & 13K respectively


----------



## sanjeev choudhary (May 10, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ *sanjeev choudhary* - get e5200 & cooler Master Hyper TX2. The whole thing will cost you Rs. 3300+1800 = 5100. OC the e5200 to 3.5 GHz & you will get performance simillar to even e8600/e8500 which costs Rs. 9.6 & 13K respectively




hey that pretty awesome.....but what if i overclock it  to 3.4 on stock cooling...as i have seen reviews that e5200 going up to 4ghz on air but of course on better cooling....so i think there is no prob on 3.4ghz with stock cooling..???


----------



## 200mph (May 10, 2009)

^ u will also need a mobo to do that. also with the heat here its better to choose better cooling. also the oc will be dependent on the ram u use


----------



## sanjeev choudhary (May 10, 2009)

200mph said:


> ^ u will also need a mobo to do that. also with the heat here its better to choose better cooling. also the oc will be dependent on the ram u use




well i have :
g31 -mobo
2 gb 800mhz ram
cooler master 500 w psu
and enough cooling in zebronics antibiotic...so i think it'll do...!!!


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2009)

@* sanjeev choudhary* - Don't even think of 3.4Ghz on stock cooling as it's very thin.
I have e5200 Oced to 2.7GHz which idles at 42C & reaches upto 58C under load where
ambient temp is 30C. Anything beyond 60C is not recomended.

BTW, do you have original intel g31 mobo. Then you will be not able to oc your proc through bios. Try a software cakked setfsb & see if it works.


----------



## sanjeev choudhary (May 11, 2009)

topgear said:


> @* sanjeev choudhary* - Don't even think of 3.4Ghz on stock cooling as it's very thin.
> I have e5200 Oced to 2.7GHz which idles at 42C & reaches upto 58C under load where
> ambient temp is 30C. Anything beyond 60C is not recomended.
> 
> BTW, do you have original intel g31 mobo. Then you will be not able to oc your proc through bios. Try a software cakked setfsb & see if it works.



but isnt it the same thing as if i but e7200 for 5k or ursuggestion e5200+cm heatsink..?
coz i can overclock e7200 upto 3.4ghz easily on stock cooling......so its almost same thing..

as well tel me the* best graphics card comes under 5k-6k on this config.*(and no hd4770) its new and not available in market).
**how bout 9600gt sonic 512 from palit.*
*or
HD 3870*


----------



## 200mph (May 11, 2009)

4670 is one choice 

*www.mediahome.in/index.php?page=sh...category_id=67&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


or else you can even try out the Sappahire 4770 is there in a few places around 7500


----------



## sanjeev choudhary (May 11, 2009)

200mph said:


> 4670 is one choice
> 
> *www.mediahome.in/index.php?page=sh...category_id=67&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1
> 
> ...




i told u bro 4770 is not available...totally out of stock,besides its available for rs.6500 frm msi in delhi.


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2009)

sanjeev choudhary said:


> but isnt it the same thing as if i but e7200 for 5k or ursuggestion e5200+cm heatsink..?
> coz i can overclock e7200 upto 3.4ghz easily on stock cooling......so its almost same thing..
> 
> as well tel me the* best graphics card comes under 5k-6k on this config.*(and no hd4770) its new and not available in market).
> ...



OC depends on a number of things but the most important is room temp if you are going to use the stock cooler. The temp is very high in summer so
anything beyond 3Ghz on stock in hot climate is just risky.

E7200 does have bettermore fsb speed & cache than e5200. So it's OC potential & performance is more than ( thugh I think a little bit ) e5200.

e5200 is nothing but low profile version of  8400/7200 procs. It has same 410
million transistors as those procs. Only limitation is cache & fsb speed ( but it can be bumped ). So e5200 with a good mb is a better vfm choice over e7200/e8400.

*But as you have g31 mb -  I think it's original intel  so it does not have a great oc capabilities you should better get e7400 2.8Ghz @ rs. 5-5-6K.

Nothing beats 9600GT @ Rs. 5K range. So get it without a second thought.
Palit one costs Rs. 5.2K* & HD3870 costs Rs. 6.5K.


----------



## acewin (May 12, 2009)

tejaslok said:


> hello ppl
> i want to a good gaming config for 35 K without gpu which i will be buying later this month HD 4770 &i have already bought 500 GB HDD, 4 GB ddr2 800 mhz RAM, speakers.
> 
> All i need is proccy, mobo,cabinet ,PSU,monitor.
> ...



not necessarily 4K CM 690(not 460) cabinet you can go for Zebronics Rage/Reaper or Coolermaster Elite 330 or NZXT Alpha Black in 2-2.5K range
for monitor in less than 10.5K you are getting samsung Full HD 2233 model
Corsair VX450 costs 3.8K which is what people will suggest as it is quiet a good product from corsair. Has better reliability than any of the branded PSUs in same cost range.


----------



## blacklight (May 12, 2009)

@acewin 
u do get corsair and cooler master in SP Road. Try Golcha & Ankit .On my last visit i happened to see a Cooler Master Stacker - nVidia edition cabinet..an awesome thingy for a cabinet


----------



## deadkiss 009 (May 13, 2009)

blacklight said:


> @acewin
> u do get corsair and cooler master in SP Road. Try Golcha & Ankit .On my last visit i happened to see a Cooler Master Stacker - nVidia edition cabinet..an awesome thingy for a cabinet



Stacker NVIDIA edition looks good really with a price tag of 15k approx.


----------



## tejaslok (May 13, 2009)

acewin said:


> not necessarily 4K CM 690(not 460) cabinet you can go for Zebronics Rage/Reaper or Coolermaster Elite 330 or NZXT Alpha Black in 2-2.5K range
> for monitor in less than 10.5K you are getting samsung Full HD 2233 model
> Corsair VX450 costs 3.8K which is what people will suggest as it is quiet a good product from corsair. Has better reliability than any of the branded PSUs in same cost range.



acewin u didnt tell anything abt mobo and proccy cos i just increased my budget from 35 to 38 K cos i need to buy gpu from that as desibond bought HD4770 for 7 k i too want to go to it !! and if HD 4770 is availiable in market then i would my budget to 40 K


----------



## static_x (May 13, 2009)

I'm going for my system upgrade and have decided to settle with the following things. Your suggestions are most welcome:

AMD Phenom II X4 940 -* RS. 11200/-* 
Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H - *Rs. 8700/-*
Gigabyte Superb Power GER460-V1 (PSU) - *Rs.2450/*-
Coolermaster Elite 330 - *Rs.2000/-*
HP Keyboard with USB Hub - *Rs.490/-*


----------



## spyder0109 (May 13, 2009)

I dont know if there is a price drop or what but I called up computer empire to ask for Palit 9600GT DDR3 512MB, as he wasnt having palit, he offered me MSI 9600GT DDR3 for 5290 which is a superb deal, as i think( correct me if im wrong ) so MSI as a company is better and more known than Palit.

MSI 9600GT DDR3 512 for 5290
Corsair 450w - 3990
CoolerMaster 460 Real Power - 3700

I had called Tirupati also, and got prices as follows

Palit 9600GT DDR3 512 - 5400
Corsair 400cx - 3250


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2009)

Palit brand is nowdays fairly well known brand. So go for any gfx card brand you want to go for. BTW, Tirupati is the distributor of both MSI & palit.

& for PSU go for Corsair VX450W without a second thought.


----------



## spyder0109 (May 13, 2009)

yaar, 3990 is tooo steep for me, 
I started with budget of 2k for SMPS (after knowing its importance ), then increased it to 3k seeing 400cx by corsair, making it now 4k is little tough for me , as I started looking for 4k gfx card initially, from spending 4k, ive already increased to nearly 8k.


----------



## acewin (May 13, 2009)

well for 9600GT cx400 will do good without a problem, its just that CX450 will give you more air , CX400 is just a little pricey bro of CX450 I would say.

Buy Palit 9600GT sonic without any second thoughts


----------



## acewin (May 13, 2009)

not HP keyboard you can get logitech in same price.


----------



## acewin (May 13, 2009)

static_x said:


> I'm going for my system upgrade and have decided to settle with the following things. Your suggestions are most welcome:
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 940 -* RS. 11200/-*
> Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H - *Rs. 8700/-*
> ...



where are you getting these prices from.
Your choice is quiet good m suggesting the same to one of my frns except the PSU and the keyboard.


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2009)

@ *spyder0109* - The VX 450W is a very good psu. The extra money you will spend
on it worth it. Coz you will get a top of the line PSU which can actually deliver 570W.
So even running some high end gfx card in the future won't be prob. Just take a look at this review 
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/540

@ *acewin* - Buddy I think you are talking about the vx450


----------



## static_x (May 14, 2009)

acewin said:


> where are you getting these prices from.
> Your choice is quiet good m suggesting the same to one of my frns except the PSU and the keyboard.




AMD Phenom II X4 940 -* RS. 11200/-*    Local Shop @ Kanpur
Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H - *Rs. 8700/-* @ Delta Peripherals Chennai
Gigabyte Superb Power GER460-V1 (PSU) - *Rs.2450/*- Local Shop @ Kanpur
Coolermaster Elite 330 - *Rs.2000/-* Local Shop @ Kanpur
HP Keyboard with USB Hub - *Rs.490/-* Local Shop @ Kanpur


----------



## george101 (May 15, 2009)

any price cut for intel coming any soon???


----------



## coolsunny (May 15, 2009)

blacklight said:


> @acewin
> u do get corsair and cooler master in SP Road. Try Golcha & Ankit .On my last visit i happened to see a Cooler Master Stacker - nVidia edition cabinet..an awesome thingy for a cabinet



I don't like the harsh behavior of Golcha. I prefer givin few hundreds more than facing them. Though i don't think they give the best price in sp road, though having costly branded stuffs. you can try Max Computers. corsair vx450 will come above 4.2k now a days.


----------



## hash!! (May 16, 2009)

bought a tagan 600W stonerock series psu for 4400bucks last week from nehru place.. prices varied from 4400-4500..


----------



## Gowt1ham (May 18, 2009)

banglore price inclusive of all tax.

Xonar Dx 4.5k
Xonr STX 8k
audigy 5.1/7.1 900/1600

HD 4770 7k
Gtx 260 10.5k
9800gt 6.5k
HD 4850 8k

Biostar 790gxb a2+/128m 4.5k/5.5
720 bE 7.5k
940BE 11k

Ram transcend 2gb 1.15k

VX 450 4.2k 
CM real power unavailable in Bangalore(the guy in one of the shops tried to sell me CM 750w for Rs2950)

OCZ vendetta 2.5k(came down directly from 3800Rs) 
No sunbeam CCF@ ankit 

Logitech 540 4.9k~5.7k depending on whom u ask and how u bargain


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 19, 2009)

^ TRANSCEND ram 667MHZ or 800MHZ?


----------



## priyadarshi (May 19, 2009)

Gowt1ham said:


> banglore price inclusive of all tax.
> 
> CM real power unavailable in Bangalore(the guy in one of the shops tried to sell me CM 750w for Rs2950)
> 
> Cooler Master 750W for just Rs.2,950.00???


----------



## coolsunny (May 19, 2009)

Bought 22" TFT Samsung 2233SW @ 10.8K net from SP road.


----------



## stunnerz (May 20, 2009)

what is the price of dell P2210 22inch lcd monitor


----------



## stunnerz (May 20, 2009)

what is the price of dell P2210 22 inch lcd monitor


----------



## prvprv (May 20, 2009)

hi i want to buy a new 18.5" or 19" wide LCD monitor. Till now im using 15" CRT monitor.

I usually watch movies ripped by axxo, fxg, fxm etc. Those are normally of around 664 * 360 resolution.

Will there be any differece in quality in these wide monitors???

can i go with Wide LCD monitor or normal CRT monitor????


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 20, 2009)

get the AOC 917Fwx 19" XHD monitor or the Samsung 20" 2033SW, both are around 7-8k.


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2009)

@ *prvprv* - get Samsung 2233 22 inch HD TFT for Rs. 10.5-11K. It's a great value for money with great visual quality & HD resolution in 22 inch. Also it's real pleasure to work & watching movies in HD 22inch resolution 

or else get what *j1n M@tt* has suggested @ 7-8K range. They are also good for in that price range.


----------



## ashok jain (May 25, 2009)

prvprv said:


> hi i want to buy a new 18.5" or 19" wide LCD monitor. Till now im using 15" CRT monitor.
> 
> I usually watch movies ripped by axxo, fxg, fxm etc. Those are normally of around 664 * 360 resolution.
> 
> ...


Hi,

as per our sources , 22" lcd prices will go down , samsung is comming with new 23" lcd (HD) , it will be prices arround 10k , so if u can wait please wait for 15 days , in mid of june u will see price drop in lcd & new veriant in lcd .

regards


----------



## [Mayank] (May 25, 2009)

Hi.... my budget is arnd 5-8k... i am thinking of buying xfx 9600 i gb ddr3.... is it a good idea ?


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2009)

@mayank, that's a bad idea 

what is your CPU, SMPS and Display?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 25, 2009)

@mayank 
for your budget. You should buy ati hd 4770.the best for u


----------



## [Mayank] (May 25, 2009)

@bond
my cpu is core2 duo e4300... and display i have lg 19 inch widescreen... i have no idea abt smps


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2009)

go for HD4770.


----------



## [Mayank] (May 25, 2009)

thnx bond... just a last query... any idea how much it should cost me ?


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2009)

7.2k


----------



## Krow (May 28, 2009)

I knw I'm replying a bit late, but still, ask for the *MSI* HD4770. That brand is available for 6.5-6.8k and gives the same performance! I got it for Rs.6.5k.


----------



## ashwin.isaac (May 28, 2009)

Hi,
can u tel me the prices for the folowing monitors?
-  dell ultrasharp 1909w
-  dell ultrasharp 2009w
-  samsung 2033SW

I am planning to get it from nehru place, delhi. wil be using it for movies, TV with pixel-view tv box6, and jus a lil bit of gaming.


----------



## surinder (May 29, 2009)

Get samsung 2033SW @7.5K or even less specially if you are going to buy it from Nehru place.


----------



## Sarvothaman (Jun 3, 2009)

I dont know If I am postint at the right place so excuse me.
I am from Delhi.
I want to buy a new PC and my budjet is Rs.40k or less.
I will use it to play latest games with high fps and video editing rendering etc.
I bought a Monitor so just tell me the coniguration without the monitor.
Thanks


----------



## desiibond (Jun 3, 2009)

Just wait for the release of AMD Phenom II X2 and AMD Athlon X2 250.

wait's for few days only


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ Yet you bought 7750BE ?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ saw that Airtel Broadband "impatient" ad 

anyways, I just have to change the proccy na


----------



## Manickaraj (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi guys,
I have a budget of 22k for assembling a new PC. I am a hardcore gamer and this budget does not include graphics card and monitor. I want an Intel setup. Please suggest a powerful rig. I want a HDD of 640 GB or 750 GB. Also I am going to US next month and I have planned to buy a HD 4870 card there. Will I be able to claim for warranty in India in case something goes wrong. I am still not sure which one to buy, as a new card emerges almost everyday(GTX cards and PhysX acceptance among game creators and crappy ati drivers). Please suggest a brand too and any other advice to keep in mind before purchasing in US. Also please suggest the best digital camera under 10k. And what do you think about Nokia 5130 Express Music? Is it worth the money? Or anyother better choice?​


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2009)

if you are a hardcore gamer

Just get XBOX 360 Premium


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 4, 2009)

^^ X box 360 is now becoming more problem RROD ..


----------



## Manickaraj (Jun 5, 2009)

desiibond said:


> if you are a hardcore gamer
> 
> Just get XBOX 360 Premium



Very funny... Pls help me db...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 5, 2009)

Manickaraj said:


> Very funny... Pls help me db...





22K budget powerful gaming rig ??

u can have a decent rig not powerful rig !!


----------



## Manickaraj (Jun 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> 22K budget powerful gaming rig ??
> 
> u can have a decent rig not powerful rig !!



May be u should read my post again. i ve said it doesnt include gfx card and monitor. I ll get a gtx275 next month...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 5, 2009)

> May be u should read my post again. i ve said it doesnt include gfx card and monitor. I ll get a gtx275 next month...



i read ur post but check the prices for config for the gamer

the proccy for 10K phenon 2 940 + Asus M4N78-pro + 4GB RAm => 20K 

640GB HDD + coolermaster 600watts PSU + cabinet => 9K

any way + DVD drive all comes to 30K


----------



## Manickaraj (Jun 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> i read ur post but check the prices for config for the gamer
> 
> the proccy for 10K phenon 2 940 + Asus M4N78-pro + 4GB RAm => 20K
> 
> ...



Cm600, cabinet and DVD drive - got them from my old pc
also i need only an intel setup


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 5, 2009)

Manickaraj said:


> Cm600, cabinet and DVD drive - got them from my old pc
> also i need only an intel setup



Intel Quad cores are much costly now a days , the intel config to compete with Phenom 940 means INTEL core2quad Q9550 is the only option 

this config 

Intel Q9550 14.5K 
MSI NeoF p45 chipset 6K
4GB DDR2 800 2.5K


all the things are same


----------



## Manickaraj (Jun 6, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Intel Quad cores are much costly now a days , the intel config to compete with Phenom 940 means INTEL core2quad Q9550 is the only option
> 
> this config
> 
> ...



Thank u.


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2009)

desiibond said:


> if you are a hardcore gamer
> 
> Just get XBOX 360 Premium


X360 controller sucks in terms of accuracy, wish it had a mouse keyboard option.

BTW-X360 games are damn pricey, specially when compared to pc.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 7, 2009)

tkin said:


> X360 controller sucks in terms of accuracy, wish it had a mouse keyboard option.
> 
> BTW-X360 games are damn pricey, specially when compared to pc.



hmm. First time I hear that xbox 360 controller sucks in accuracy. You need to get used to it and I am enjoying gaming with this controller


----------



## desiibond (Jun 7, 2009)

Manickaraj said:


> Thank u.



Replace MSI P45 Neo with ASUS P5Q Pro.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 7, 2009)

desiibond said:


> hmm. First time I hear that xbox 360 controller sucks in accuracy. You need to get used to it and I am enjoying gaming with this controller



Man how do u use the x box controller that really su(ks ,, i never bought x box xonsole because of their stupid controller .

BTW , the gladiator controller i use is very effective and gr8 works like ps2 .


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2009)

desiibond said:


> hmm. First time I hear that xbox 360 controller sucks in accuracy. You need to get used to it and I am enjoying gaming with this controller


I played GOW co op with my friend, I was using the X360 controller and he was using mouse+kb(hamachi with fix), the difference was obvious, he hacked more enemies than I did and we both took a turn in playing the last level, when it was his term to snipe he killed the boss quickly, when it was my turn........well things didn't went well.


----------



## sona (Jun 7, 2009)

hello guys,

I am building a new PC with the following config:

Intel E8400-3.0 Ghz 6 mb l2 cache
Gigabyte GA-EG41MF-S2H [HDMI] 
2 Gb DDR2 ram
500 Gb seagate hdd
19" TFT monitor

Plz suggest a descent GPU within 7-8k range(extendable upto 10k)
My location is kolkata.....

Also suggest any alternate motherboards which is comparable to the GA-EG41MF-S2H....

Any help is appreciated.............


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 7, 2009)

sona said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I am building a new PC with the following config:
> 
> ...



E 8400 is old one & 

Here is the Quad core RIG 

AMD phenom 2 940 3Ghz

Asus M4A78-EM board

Palit HD 4850 DDR5 


 is much better config !


----------



## sona (Jun 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> E 8400 is old one &
> 
> Here is the Quad core RIG
> 
> ...



Your config is good but it is costly........
Also, I have decided to settle with Intel.........

And I don't need Quad core....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 7, 2009)

sona said:


> Your config is good but it is costly........
> Also, I have decided to settle with Intel.........
> 
> And I don't need Quad core....



Ok then palit HD 4850 for 9.2K


----------



## acewin (Jun 7, 2009)

u can check HD4770 in 7K range if u can get them.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Ok then palit HD 4850 for 9.2K



I think Palit HD4850 is 8.2k. And XFX HD4770 is selling for 7.6k+tax. So, it's better to get HD4850 as the price difference is less than 500 bucks.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 8, 2009)

desiibond said:


> I think Palit HD4850 is 8.2k. And XFX HD4770 is selling for 7.6k+tax. So, it's better to get HD4850 as the price difference is less than 500 bucks.



I meant the DDR5 HD 4850 !


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

ah okay. Heard that it's a damn good card.


----------



## mrsam1999 (Jun 8, 2009)

I read somewhere that intel's 3 ghz is speedier than amd's 3 ghz any make.


----------



## sona (Jun 8, 2009)

mrsam1999 said:


> I read somewhere that intel's 3 ghz is speedier than amd's 3 ghz any make.



yes u r right..........
also intels processors are a lot cooler and energy efficient...........


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

sona said:


> yes u r right..........
> also intels processors are a lot cooler and energy efficient...........



That's bullshit.

*ark.intel.com/ProductCollection.aspx?familyID=26547

Look at this. All core2duo processors have 65W TDP and none of them can match a 6.5k Phenom II X2 550, be it speed or benchmarks or video/audio editing/gaming or overclocking.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 9, 2009)

The Best Dual Core 

Is 

PHENOM 2 X2 550 

Today price is 6350/-


----------



## surinder (Jun 9, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> The Best Dual Core
> 
> Is
> 
> ...



Then you you must be a genius for knowing things ten hours before going to happen just look at your posting time.BTW any tip on share market stock prices for the day or may be a week ahead.

Sorry !just looking lighter side of things can happen with any one including me.


----------



## mrsam1999 (Jun 9, 2009)

..also amd cpus cannot do console emulation as good as intel's. Just try to emulate the ps2 on your pc with anything other than intel u will see.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 9, 2009)

surinder said:


> Then you you must be a genius for knowing things ten hours before going to happen just look at your posting time.BTW any tip on share market stock prices for the day or may be a week ahead.
> 
> Sorry !just looking lighter side of things can happen with any one including me.



Here is the AMD distributor my friend .

Thats y , but processor not in to market they had 5 pieces of Athlon 650 & phenom 550 which they gona sell next week they ll sell @ 6350 /-


----------



## tkin (Jun 9, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> The Best Dual Core
> 
> Is
> 
> ...


Best?? What about E8600?? (Are we talking about speed or price vs performance?)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 9, 2009)

tkin said:


> Best?? What about E8600?? (Are we talking about speed or price vs performance?)



Ya Phenom 2 550 beats E8400 ,, not much reviews comparing with E8600


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2009)

Phenom 2 550 performs neck to neck with e8400 in most cases. So a e8600 can beat phenom 2 550
*www.guru3d.com/article/athlon-ii-x2-250-and-phenom-ii-x2-550-be-review/


----------



## Krow (Jun 10, 2009)

^^^ Phenom II X2 is a BE as far as I knw! OC's upto 3.9 on air easily. Is that a plus point?


----------



## surinder (Jun 10, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Here is the AMD distributor my friend .
> 
> Thats y , but processor not in to market they had 5 pieces of Athlon 650 & phenom 550 which they gona sell next week they ll sell @ 6350 /-


You did not got my point, your posting time is 12.01 A.M (actually 00.01 A.M) and you written in that post "today price" how could it be possible markets in India normally open at least 10.00 AM.That is how I found a future predictor in yourself.

And if it is going to available in next week how could it be today's price. BTW I well understand what is you trying to inform.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thats Coool ^^^^


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^^^ Phenom II X2 is a BE as far as I knw! OC's upto 3.9 on air easily. Is that a plus point?


E8600 OC's like hell, its also optimized and a new stepping was brought out at launch just for OCing(I think it had an unlocked multiplier, not sure though).


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 10, 2009)

tkin said:


> E8600 OC's like hell, its also optimized and a new stepping was brought out at launch just for OCing(I think it had an unlocked multiplier, not sure though).




Phenom 2 X2 is Multiplier unlocked 

Any what is matter is PRICE , in that always AMD hands on !!!


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Phenom 2 X2 is Multiplier unlocked
> 
> Any what is matter is PRICE , in that always AMD hands on !!!


Doesn't AMD ship proccies without a cooler? No idea, just asking, but if true add 2k to the price of CPU and see which one is cheaper.


----------



## janitha (Jun 10, 2009)

tkin said:


> Doesn't AMD ship proccies without a cooler? No idea, just asking, but if true add 2k to the price of CPU and see which one is cheaper.



It will be very difficult for you to get an AMD (or Intel) OEM processor which comes with out HSF and with reduced warranty period.


----------



## surinder (Jun 10, 2009)

tkin said:


> Doesn't AMD ship proccies without a cooler? No idea, just asking, but if true add 2k to the price of CPU and see which one is cheaper.


Where did you got it from?


----------



## surinder (Jun 10, 2009)

Any idea about PC power & cooling distributor in India?


----------



## Krow (Jun 11, 2009)

tkin said:


> Doesn't AMD ship proccies without a cooler? No idea, just asking, but if true add 2k to the price of CPU and see which one is cheaper.



Nah man... never! Unless u get it from chor bazaar, neither of the 2 proccy makers will b stupid enough to ever do that. Anyway, stock heatsinks usually suck for OCers. Intel's old big HSF was good. Nowadays they give a rather tiny one. My friend's E7400 has it. I dont like it. The older one was better.


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2009)

^^ Amd released some Black edition cpu's without HSF namely AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+
& AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ & AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+. 

But all current AMD procs even black editions ship with HSF so they are terrific  value for money & you don't need to buy a separate HSF.

BTW, intel has thinned down the HSF for their 45nm ( dual core & c2d ) based procs.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 11, 2009)

But from phenom black editions they send the HSF


----------



## Krow (Jun 11, 2009)

^^^ Yes, even I can vouch for that!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 11, 2009)

earlier BEs doesn't hav HSF


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2009)

surinder said:


> Where did you got it from?


Earlier B.Es didn't ship with coolers, I clearly remember seeing one when I was buying my PC, 

BTW for guys asking, Intel C2D coolers are half the height of C2Q coolers, make sense right?? Also the coolers are good, you can go 4.0GHz on E8400 with stock easily.


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2009)

^^ are you running your proc @ 4Ghz with stcok HSF ? Just curious.

Also are e5xxx & e8xxx series comes with same HSF ?


----------



## tkin (Jun 12, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ are you running your proc @ 4Ghz with stcok HSF ? Just curious.
> 
> Also are e5xxx & e8xxx series comes with same HSF ?


I run my PC for average 12-18hrs a day with a CRT, so oc'ing is not a good option, specially due to power bills, but I went to 3.6GHz(400*9) @ 1.2250v  with stock HSF with stock thermal pad applied, ran stable for a week, then I underclocked it to normal and enabled speedstep to save power , I reckon that with a good thermal compound(I couldn't find one in kolkata, the only ones available are Intel cooling paste from the last century, and some chinese stuff that already hardened in the tube) anyone can go to 3.8-4.0 with stock HSF.

BTW no idea about E5xxx HSF, but i can vouch that the intel thermal pad that comes with stock HSF is plain crap.


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2009)

3.6Ghz with stock hsf @ 1.225V is excellent buddy. BTW what temp you got when you OCed to 3.6Ghz @ idle & load. Also what temp you are getting now @ idle & load. Please measure it with realtemp & post.

I'm running my e5200 @ 2.7Ghz with 1.125V & it's temp is idle 42C & After some heavy gaming ( for 2 hours ) it reaches upto 58-60C. It's within safe limit, isn't it ?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 13, 2009)

^^its within safe limits...but can decrease more temps with proper air flow in ur cabinet.


----------



## tkin (Jun 13, 2009)

topgear said:


> 3.6Ghz with stock hsf @ 1.225V is excellent buddy. BTW what temp you got when you OCed to 3.6Ghz @ idle & load. Also what temp you are getting now @ idle & load. Please measure it with realtemp & post.
> 
> I'm running my e5200 @ 2.7Ghz with 1.125V & it's temp is idle 42C & After some heavy gaming ( for 2 hours ) it reaches upto 58-60C. It's within safe limit, isn't it ?


Right now, with speedstep enabled my proccy idles @ 40c depending on ambient which is about 35c, when gaming(Crysis maxed out) it goes to 63c, waiting for a good thermal compound.

I don't actually remember the temps I got when I OCed, probably idled @ 43c(ambient was less then, OCed in winter).


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2009)

@ *j1n M@tt* - thanks for your suggestion
@ *tkin* - thanks for the info.

BTW, I'm using same cabinet as tkin is using


----------



## prvprv (Jun 16, 2009)

please suggest any nice cooler for E7200 around 1k to 1.5 k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 16, 2009)

prvprv said:


> please suggest any nice cooler for E7200 around 1k to 1.5 k




Already given suggestion in other thread , 

any way its OCZ vanquisher


----------



## apacheman (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd like to assemble a budget pc for my family who stays in hyderabad. i'm currently outside india so i need some help regarding the prices. i've checked some online prices on websites like theitwares.com, but they seem to be far from the actual market prices in hyderabad. My decided config so far is as follows;
AMD Athlon 64 X2 7750+
Biostar A780G M2+ SE
Transcend 2GB 800Mhz
Seagate 160GB SATA
Samsung DVD Writer 
The config is a bit constrained because i'd like to be it under a specific budget, around 12k-13k max. including the case.
Can anyone staying in hyderabad help me out with the latest prices please? there's a big computer market in secunderabad named CTC, Parklane. That's a haven for all the geeks and u can get the cheapest actual prices there.
Thanx a lot...


----------



## Krow (Jun 16, 2009)

^^^Better go for Athlon II X2 250.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 17, 2009)

What is current cost of 2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz RAM in Kolkata ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ You should get it under 1-1.2K


----------



## Revolution (Jun 17, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ You should get it under 1-1.2K



Thanks!
I was quoted  1.25K+vat  at Estern Logica.


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2009)

Yup, the prices is a bit high now but what easytern logica told you is seems al right.
BTW, Try M.D. Computers & see if you can get the ram for a little cheaper


----------



## mvijay (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi guys,

 I like to start a new thread about my doubts, but as newbie i dont have permissions for this yet. 

(but when will the new members have permissions to start a thread of their of own?)
(i couldn't find the details about this in forum FAQ section.)

please tell me the availability and the price of GA-EP45-UD3L in chennai.

Replies much appreciated.


----------



## surinder (Jun 18, 2009)

Around 7K. for on line shopping here is the link :- 

*lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=5696


----------



## static_x (Jun 19, 2009)

mvijay said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I like to start a new thread about my doubts, but as newbie i dont have permissions for this yet.
> 
> ...



see deltapage.com or visit Delta Peripherals @ G-12, Nakoda   Plaza, No.17, Narasingapuram St., Mount Rd., Chennai - 600002

You'll get best rates and good service.


----------



## prvprv (Jun 19, 2009)

hi!! any cheap video card with dvi output for my gigabyte G31M S2L mobo??


----------



## surinder (Jun 19, 2009)

prvprv said:


> hi!! any cheap video card with dvi output for my gigabyte G31M S2L mobo??


Lots of them please specify your exact budget first.


----------



## tkin (Jun 19, 2009)

prvprv said:


> hi!! any cheap video card with dvi output for my gigabyte G31M S2L mobo??


How cheap? 4k is cheap to someone, to others 8k is cheap, make up your mind(and hopefully budget)


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2009)

prvprv said:


> hi!! any cheap video card with dvi output for my gigabyte G31M S2L mobo??



The cheapest one you can get is a 7300gs ( Rs. 1300 ),  8400GS ( Rs. 1500-1600 ) or a 9400GT ( Rs. 2400 ) ( recommended for ultra cheap HTPC )

But you can get far more better cards by just adding Rs. 1-1.5K more. So 1st post your budget range.


----------



## prvprv (Jun 20, 2009)

topgear said:


> The cheapest one you can get is a 7300gs ( Rs. 1300 ),  8400GS ( Rs. 1500-1600 ) or a 9400GT ( Rs. 2400 ) ( recommended for ultra cheap HTPC )
> 
> But you can get far more better cards by just adding Rs. 1-1.5K more. So 1st post your budget range.



my budget is < 2000 .


----------



## surinder (Jun 20, 2009)

XFX GF 8400 256 MB DDR2 @1.6K

Palit GF 8400GS 512MB DDR2 @1.6K

Palit GF9500GT 256MB DDR3 @3.3K (go for it at least if you ask me)


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2009)

prvprv said:


> my budget is < 2000 .



Add Rs.400 more & get a palit 9400GT 512MB DDR2. It's better than 8400GS.


----------



## prvprv (Jun 22, 2009)

topgear said:


> Add Rs.400 more & get a palit 9400GT 512MB DDR2. It's better than 8400GS.



how about palit 9400GT super 1GB DDR2??

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=3651

what will be the performance increase with this one over 512 MB model?

If I run video processing applications, which one will be used? (Proccessor or GPU)??
My CPU has on mobo, 1 hdd, 1 DVD RW, 2 DDR2 RAMs, and 1 chasis fan. Shud I be upgrading my PSU if I installed that GPU?

Thanks in advance


----------



## desiibond (Jun 22, 2009)

not much of a use for entry level card. but if better have more than less 

What is the PSU that you are using? if it's 400W or higher, no need to change.


----------



## surinder (Jun 22, 2009)

Get a 512MB model and save few bucks there. These low end cards don't have the horsepower to utilize 1GB of video memory. 

For executing video processing applications both processor and GPU will be used but percentage of use depends on kind and process of the application.

For PSU query tell your existing PSU first.


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2009)

prvprv said:


> how about palit 9400GT super 1GB DDR2??
> 
> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=3651
> 
> what will be the performance increase with this one over 512 MB model?



You will not get any performance difference coz 9400GT is not powerful enough to utilize that much ram.



> If I run video processing applications, which one will be used? (Proccessor or GPU)??
> My CPU has on mobo, 1 hdd, 1 DVD RW, 2 DDR2 RAMs, and 1 chasis fan. Shud I be upgrading my PSU if I installed that GPU?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Most video encoding/editing apps use cpu. But there are some apps which can utilize gpu. But those 3ed party apps mainly use nvidia cuda technology.
So if want to encode video on nvidia gpu you should atleast get a 9600GT or 9800GT.

ATI has it's own gpu encoding app & it's called ATI Avivo video Converter. For this you should get HD4770 or higher.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 24, 2009)

prvprv said:


> how about palit 9400GT super 1GB DDR2??
> 
> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=3651
> 
> ...



You can try 8600 GT its godd better than the cards you are going for its around 2.5k


----------



## sandeepk (Jun 24, 2009)

Can anybody know any shop where I can find ready stock of ATI 4650 or 4670 (with HDMI) in Pune? I have checked many shops but they don't have ATI cards at all. eg. DCC.
So please help me out here. Else can you suggest any reliable online shop?


----------



## mumblehere (Jun 25, 2009)

*apc ups*

my ups gets off as soon as the power fails for 2 days now (no backup at all), so planning to buy apc 650 va.

currently im using a p4 2.4, 865gbf, 300W iball psu, but plannin to buy phenom2 940 or similar proccy with 4850-4870 gfx in 1 month.

so most probab ll be using the same apc 650 va, so any prob with using the later mentioned specs with this ups?

read in a thread here at digit, some pure sine wave prob between psu-ups, (backup and smartups models), is it needed to dig on this? or anythin to consider?

im not much into these, so kindly bear.


----------



## surinder (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes you have to change PSU of your PC in order to use other specs you mentioned safely.
At least you should go with a Corsiar VX 450 @4K or even better GlacialPower GP-AL650AA @4.5K. And you should not face any conflict between your UPS and these PSUs.


----------



## mumblehere (Jun 26, 2009)

surinder said:


> And you should not face any conflict between your UPS and these PSUs.



so does apc 650 cause trouble with corsair or other psu's?

apc users plz help.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

650VA UPS if you get 400W-450W PSU
800VA UPS if you get 650W PSU.


----------



## prvprv (Jun 27, 2009)

whats the price of 512MB/1GB DDR (1) 400MHz RAM modules in Hyderabad?


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2009)

512 MB should cost you 1-1.1K & 1 GB Rs. 1.7K


----------



## Renny (Jun 30, 2009)

Whats the current price of Intel Core i7 920 and any x58 chipset board and 2GB stick of DDR3 RAM@1600MHz?


----------



## surinder (Jun 30, 2009)

i7 920 @14.5K
MSI X58 Pro @11.4K
Corsair TW3X4G-1600C9DHX 2GB @3.7K


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 2, 2009)

Just want to know how much Kingstion 2GB DDR2 800Mhz RAM costs


----------



## desiibond (Jul 2, 2009)

1150 or 1200


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks, babai


----------



## AVSEQ (Jul 5, 2009)

Does anyone know if GTX 280 or GTX 285 cards are available in kolkata? If so, where?


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2009)

^^ Try this :
*www.exoduspc.in/


----------



## dissel (Jul 10, 2009)

Is there any chance to get 667Mhz DDR2 Ram ? If yes what will be the asking price ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2009)

Though it's hard to find but you can get those :

A 1GB module should cost you Rs.750 ( Transcend/Kingston )


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 16, 2009)

AVSEQ said:


> Does anyone know if GTX 280 or GTX 285 cards are available in kolkata? If so, where?


See Randhir at Vedant Computer Sales (at the crossing of Chandni Chowk and GC Ave). He just got me one Zotac GeForce GTX285 (1GB) for Rs. 24,500 (+4% VAT).


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 17, 2009)

How much will HD4890 Cost in Nehru Place? If its around 10K then I will purchase one. Can some recommend me a good and reliable shop in Nehru Place for that?? 

SCREW UP!!!! Computer Empire. They cheated me twice last year


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2009)

should be around 13k-14k.


----------



## asingh (Jul 17, 2009)

maverick786us said:


> How much will HD4890 Cost in Nehru Place? If its around 10K then I will purchase one. Can some recommend me a good and reliable shop in Nehru Place for that??
> 
> SCREW UP!!!! Computer Empire. They cheated me twice last year


 
SMC was selling the MSI ones for 16.5K. 

SMC is a good shop, but his rates are +(RS500-RS700) of usual onlines prices. Lynx has it for around ~Rs 13325 now..! (Sapphire) @ 850Mhz/975Mhz. (CORE/MEM)

Lynx also has PLUS editions they sent my second one as the PLUS edition which is @ 900Mhz/1000Mhz..!

Make sure you take a bill..at times, at Nehru place they try to get away to not give a retail invoice..!


----------



## dissel (Jul 19, 2009)

D-Link DIR-655 Wireless N Gigabit Router Price Quote at 18/07/2009 in Kolkata (Eastern Logica) @ 8600+tax.

Dell S2409W  24" Monitor Price Quoted on the above day Kolkata (Velosity) @18000+tax


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 19, 2009)

I have the following build in my mind, anyone please quote the Kolkata price (especially from Vedant, I heard they have the best deals there) for them,


*Processor:* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
*Motherboard:* MSI P43NEO-F
*RAM:* Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5 4GB Kit
*HDD: *Seagate 500GB SATA 3.5"
*PSU/SMPS: *GlacialPower GP-AL650AA
*Cabinet: *Coolermaster Elite-330 with Transparent Side
*Graphics Card:* Ati HD4850 / Ati HD4770 and nVidia GTS250


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2009)

e8400 - 8.5K
MSI P43F Neo 5.5K
Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5 4GB Kit 3-3.5K
Seagate 500GB SATA 3.5" 2.8-3.2K
GlacialPower GP-AL650AA ( I Don't think it's available )
Try Corsair Vx450W Rs. 4-4.4K
CM Elite 330 Rs. 2-2.5K
PowerColor ATI HD4850  512MB Rs. 6.5-7K or Palit GTS 250 Rs. 7-7.3K

BTW, Do not double post same thing on different threads


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 20, 2009)

GP-AL650AA is far better and vfm than VX450, it's available for around 4.4k-4.7k. It's in lynx-india.com for online purchase


----------



## ark_21 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all,
I am planning to buy the *TV tunner for 22" LCD* monitor.
Can someone say what r the options available @ starting price range with good resolutions(pl tell the price for extrnal and internal card -- both)..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2009)

for a FullHD 22" display?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2009)

if yes, you need atleast 
*www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hvr1250.html
or
*www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hvr1600.html


----------



## ark_21 (Jul 20, 2009)

desiibond said:


> for a FullHD 22" display?


 
No. Its for Non-HD LCD (Viewsonic VA 2226). I thnik the resulution is 1680x1050.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2009)

desiibond said:


> if yes, you need atleast
> *www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hvr1250.html
> or
> *www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hvr1600.html



Are hauppauge products officially available in here ?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2009)

yes and Pinnacle PCTV series is now owned by Happuage.


----------



## ark_21 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all,
I am planning to buy the TV tunner for 22" LCD monitor(Viewsonic VA 2226 : resulution  1680x1050).
Can someone say what r the options available @ starting price range with good resolutions(pl tell the price for extrnal and internal card -- both)..


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 21, 2009)

*22" monitor doubt*

*Whether to go for Samsung:
2233sw
2233sw PLUS (with 50k CR, off timer, **color effect**)
P2250 Lavender series**. (crystal design, **with 50k CR, 2 ms RT, off timer**)

Was on the verge of buying 2233sw, but the other 2 came by chance.

Approx 2k increase in price for latter two? Is it worth for? Whether to stick to the first one?

[[
not interested in off timer nor crystal design!
is there much damage between 15k and 50k DCR & between 2 and 5 msec RT?
any use with color effect?
]]

(not able to start a new thread, it says no privilege or sumthin )

*


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2009)

P2250 Lavender if it doesn't have any issues that T220 had. 2ms and gorgeous design definitely worth 2k extra bucks


----------



## vikrant.forums (Jul 21, 2009)

need the price of the following in mumbai: 

* heatsink for AMD 939 (originam amd/fake)
* 120mm coolermaster blue led fan
* 120mm fan filters
* SATA to IDE convertor
* good brand thermal paste (lowest cost) arctic silver perhaps


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 21, 2009)

desiibond said:


> P2250 Lavender if it doesn't have any issues that T220 had. 2ms and gorgeous design definitely worth 2k extra bucks



wait for user reviews of P2250 or go for 2233


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2009)

desiibond said:


> yes and Pinnacle PCTV series is now owned by Happuage.



That's great ! Thanks for informing


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2009)

vikrant.forums said:


> need the price of the following in mumbai:
> 
> * heatsink for AMD 939 (originam amd/fake)
> * 120mm coolermaster blue led fan
> ...



They cost form Rs. 1500-2500. Look for brands like CoolerMaster, Thermalrighjt, Arctic or OCZ.

120mm sCM led fan should cost you Rs. 500

120mm fan filter should cost you Rs. 25-50 ( very hard to find )

Sata to IDE converter should cost you Rs. 300.

Arctic silver Mx should be Rs. 350. But I had used CM nano fusion which is available @ Rs. 250-350. I can bet on that


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 22, 2009)

The current price of Dell S2209W, anyone?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 22, 2009)

9.2k


----------



## Rockstar09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi, every1 i hav a 2Gb DDR2 667Mhz Ram(Transcend) i wanted to upgrade it to 4Gb.
Can i use a 2Gb DDR2 800Mhz ram with the prev one?

I hav a intel DG33 mobo


----------



## Rockstar09 (Jul 23, 2009)

I wanted 2 kno which is the best intel IGP mobo under the price of 7k?


----------



## Absolute0 (Jul 23, 2009)

hi all,
can anyone please tell me the price of intel c2d e8500 and intel c2d e8400.

thinking of upgrading my pc. need the info to decide?

thanx in advance.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 24, 2009)

Absolute0 said:


> hi all,
> can anyone please tell me the price of intel c2d e8500 and intel c2d e8400.
> 
> thinking of upgrading my pc. need the info to decide?
> ...



E8400 - 7900/- 

E8500 - 9200/-

Y going for that ?? there are many AMD processors are much powerful now


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2009)

@ *Rockstar09* - you can buy a 800Mhz module to pair up with your existing 667Mhz module. Just make sure it's the same brand & the has same latency @ 667Mhz speed.

But I would recommend you to get a another 667 Mhz module of same brand as your 
existing 667Mhz module so that there should be any compatibility issue.

Regarding mobo IGP you should get zotac 9300 ( it has nvidia 9300 gfx inbuilt ) @ Rs. 5.5-6K mobo for intel platform


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> E8400 - 7900/-
> 
> E8500 - 9200/-
> 
> Y going for that ?? there are many AMD processors are much powerful now



True. And for the price of E8500, you can get a 780G based motherboard and Phenom II X2 processor.


----------



## Absolute0 (Jul 24, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> E8400 - 7900/-
> 
> E8500 - 9200/-
> 
> Y going for that ?? there are many AMD processors are much powerful now



AMD's have been plagued with problems in the past.
that whole TLB issue.

and its going to be a once in 2 years investment , so cant mess it up.

are phenom2 problem free...

also,
i will be obliged if u can suggest me what components to pick with respective prices. 

1. processor
2. mobo
3. psu

will be purchasing a gfx card next month.

both intel  and amd solutions will do.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

@Absolute0,

remember Intel PIII issues and Intel recalled thousands of processors?
remember Intel PIV overheating issues?

The only bad product in AMD was Phenom 9xxx series and that too only the first batch which was fixed later.

Phenom II X4 is slowly moving towards core i7 and it offers terrific VFM.

I have been AMD user for more than 6 years and am proud to be one. (and my first procesor was Intel PIII)

here is an example:

1) Intel E8400 (8.5k) + gigabyte/asus P45 based motherboard (5.5k) + 4gig ram (2.5k) + Palit 9500GT (3.5k) amounts to 20k

2) AMD Phenom II X2 550 (5.5k) + Gigabyte/ASUS 780G board (4.3k) + 4gig ram (2.5k) + PowerColor HD4870 512MB GDDR5 card (9.5k)  amounts to 21k.

Your choice which way you want to go.


----------



## Absolute0 (Jul 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @Absolute0,
> 
> remember Intel PIII issues and Intel recalled thousands of processors?
> remember Intel PIV overheating issues?
> ...



how different will the performance of amd and intel setups will be when it comes to gaming. wont be needing max setting in the games, but at medium setting in the games like gta4 , fear etc.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

That intel config won't be able to touch the AMD config in gaming. any game any setting.


----------



## Absolute0 (Jul 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> That intel config won't be able to touch the AMD config in gaming. any game any setting.



think i'll be joining the amd club


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

AMD Phenom II X2 550: 5.5k
Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H : 4.3k
Corsair XMS2 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz : 1.5k each stick
or
transcend 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz: 1.2k each stick
Palit Radeon HD4870: 10.5k
or
PowerColor Radeon HD4870: 9.5k
or
Palit GTS250 512MB: 7k


----------



## Absolute0 (Jul 24, 2009)

thank u everybody for helping me in making this decision.

just 1 last query,
within 3k which smps/psu would be suitable for the amd config.

thanks again.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

depends on which graphics card you pick.

also, if possible wait for 785G chipset based motherboards (about a week or two)


----------



## Absolute0 (Jul 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> depends on which graphics card you pick.
> 
> also, if possible wait for 785G chipset based motherboards (about a week or two)



think i will be going with "PowerColor Radeon HD4870".
also what will be the price of 785G based mobo.

so which psu/smps should i go with?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

price should be at the same level that 780G is right now and it takes ddr3 ram and comes with am3 socket which will be easier for you to upgrade later


----------



## Absolute0 (Jul 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> price should be at the same level that 780G is right now and it takes ddr3 ram and comes with am3 socket which will be easier for you to upgrade later



then i think i'll wait for the new chipset.

what about the psu/smps?

thanks for clearing things.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

Corsair VX450: 3.8k-4.2k
GlacialTech 650AA: 4.5k

these go well with HD4870.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

Corsair VX450: 3.8k-4.2k
GlacialTech 650AA: 4.5k

these go well with HD4870.

if you are Overclocking lover, this is the GPU to go for  

*lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=5837


----------



## Absolute0 (Jul 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Corsair VX450: 3.8k-4.2k
> GlacialTech 650AA: 4.5k
> 
> these go well with HD4870.
> ...



thanx man,
been a great help.


----------



## Absolute0 (Jul 24, 2009)

hi all,
can anybody suggest a good computer h/w store in pune, where i can get a good deal for amd phenom2 X2 550 black edition processor.

i checked in DCC, they quoted the price at 5.9k... which is above street price.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

btw, when you pick cabinet, make sure the GPU can fit easily in the cabinet and also you need two PCI-E power cables for Palit GTX260 sonic edition (molex to pcie power converter is very easy to find and you might get one such conveter in the GPU package)


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

if you are in Pune, why not try online purchase from theitwares.com?


----------



## Absolute0 (Jul 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> if you are in Pune, why not try online purchase from theitwares.com?



will it be reliable?
never purchased anything this costly online


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 24, 2009)

Absolute0 said:


> will it be reliable?
> never purchased anything this costly online



I am late !! 

Desi suggested u a good config 

if u r going for powercolor 4870 , u can go for PALIT gTX 260 sonic its almost equals to HD 4890 with its OCed version 

Try to get 790GX motherboard so u can unlock from 2 cores to 4 cores !!

still its possible for Phenom 2 550 - phenom 2 720 its not 

Whats ur budget for processor + mobo + GPU


----------



## Absolute0 (Jul 24, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> I am late !!
> 
> Desi suggested u a good config
> 
> ...



its about 14k for processor+mobo

for graphics card i can shell out 7-8k but that will be done next month.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

Phenom II X2 550 + 780G should cost around 10k. (do you have DDR2 ram already?). add the remaining 2.5k to 8k budget of GPU and get GTX260  and put remaining 1.5k into PSU budget.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 24, 2009)

Absolute0 said:


> its about 14k for processor+mobo
> 
> for graphics card i can shell out 7-8k but that will be done next month.




So , 

My choice would be Phenom 2 550 

i m not sure about the mobo  but my pick would be 790GX chipset board ask desibond for mobo details


----------



## Absolute0 (Jul 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Phenom II X2 550 + 780G should cost around 10k. (do you have DDR2 ram already?). add the remaining 2.5k to 8k budget of GPU and get GTX260  and put remaining 1.5k into PSU budget.



will a 500w psu be sufficient for this setup?

also will 780g prove to be a bottleneck for the processor?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 24, 2009)

Absolute0 said:


> will a 500w psu be sufficient for this setup?
> 
> also will 780g prove to be a bottleneck for the processor?




No as for unlocking cores i just said 790GX , u can go with 780G chipset not problem , then spend money on GPU if u r gaming freak !!


----------



## Absolute0 (Jul 24, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> No as for unlocking cores i just said 790GX , u can go with 780G chipset not problem , then spend money on GPU if u r gaming freak !!



suggest a powersupply within 4-4.5k which will be suitable.
any idea bout 790gx mobo pricing?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

within 4.5k, GlacialPower 650AA is good one and also Corsair VX450W.

790FX:

Gigabyte: starts at 8k
ASUS: starts at 9k
Jetway: HA-07 Hummer: 6k
Biostart: 4.5k-5k (not recommended for overclocking)


----------



## rohit2hell (Jul 25, 2009)

hi guys... 
which one is better for my AMD phenom II 955 BE 
*Asus M4A78T-E or MSI 790Gx-G65 ???*
iam going to use DDR3 Ram
and a Ati HD 4870(512 mb DDR5)

help me frndsz


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 26, 2009)

*Need 15, 16, or 17" LCD monitor, kerala sellers only.*

Need 15, 16, or 17" LCD monitor, kerala sellers only.

Need a perfectly working 15, 16, or 17" LCD monitor at the earliest.

Please quote brand, model number with expected price.

Sellers only from Kerala please.

(not able to create a new thread)


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2009)

rohit2hell said:


> hi guys...
> which one is better for my AMD phenom II 955 BE
> *Asus M4A78T-E or MSI 790Gx-G65 ???*
> iam going to use DDR3 Ram
> ...



Get the MSI 790Gx-G65 & if possible buy GTX 260 ( add to it better driver support from nvidia ) instead of HD4870 as it has more ram & performs better than 4870.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 27, 2009)

^^and also is quieter and cooler than HD4870, especially Palit Sonic edition that is factory overclocked.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2009)

^^ Yup & Palit GTX 260 sonic ( with HDMI ) comes with Terminator Salvation Game for free & it has 894MB of ram & the price is only around 11K


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 31, 2009)

wat is price of Q8200 and which mob is come under Rs4000


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2009)

Q8200 is between Rs. 8.2-8.8K.

You can get intel Intel DG41TY if you don't want to OC. It's Rs. 3.8K

Gigabyte & Asus - have some cheap g31 based mobos which should not cost you ore than Rs. 2.5K


----------



## tkin (Jul 31, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ Yup & Palit GTX 260 sonic ( with HDMI ) comes with Terminator Salvation Game for free & it has 894MB of ram & the price is only around 11K


Card is good, but game sucks, i will be happy if they give a blank disc with it instead.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2009)

Any idea how much a 16Gb SDHC card costs?


----------



## hellknight (Aug 1, 2009)

@everyone.. Jetway Ha07 Ultra or Hummer is the best under 7k motherboard out there..


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2009)

isn't it around 5.5k now?


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi guys.., I want an update in the following prices in kolkata...'

Amd phenom 2 940 black edi
Gigabyte ga ma790gp - ud4h mobo
Samsung 2233 sv lcd moniter..
Cm 690.. Side transparent  case.
Corsair 2 gb 800mhz rams
1 t.b hdd western digital cavair black.
Xfx hd 4770 gpu or gtx 260.. I will xfire it later so how's hd 4770 in performance and price...'

And @ last how much watts of psu I need to run this config with 6 fans and a ccl tube...? 
will Corsair tx 750 will do or a 650 is enough...'

Guys I will get these in this week so quick with ur suggestions and is this config is alright 4 mid end gaming...'
every suggestions r welcome...'


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 2, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Hi guys.., I want an update in the following prices in kolkata...'
> 
> Amd phenom 2 940 black edi
> Gigabyte ga ma790gp - ud4h mobo
> ...



Going for crossfire of HD4770 now is truly not good ! all the specs are good same as mine get HD4890 for that cost of 2 X HD4770 

Later u can crossfire the HD4890 if u need ! TX650 is more than enough it can handle 2 X HD4890


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 2, 2009)

^^ thanks dude I was thinking the same but r u sure that tx 650  will do with 6 fans and a ccl tube with 1.5 t.b hdd and the mobo + cpu with 2 opt drives..'

Secondly how much is the price diff btwn 650 and 750...'


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> ^^ thanks dude I was thinking the same but r u sure that tx 650  will do with 6 fans and a ccl tube with 1.5 t.b hdd and the mobo + cpu with 2 opt drives..'
> 
> Secondly how much is the price diff btwn 650 and 750...'



2x HD4890 = 250W ( If you go for x-fire in future )
940 B.E. = 125W
MB = 50W
Rams = 20W
HDD = 9W
2x Optical Drives = 12W
6 Fans = 6*6W = 36W
One Tube = 5W maybe

Total = 508 ( approx. )

TX650W can deliver 52A over +12V. That means = 624W. So it's just enough.

The price difference is around Rs. 1.2K

TX750W has 140 mm fan unlike TX650W which has 120mm fan. So Tx7580W will keep your cabby even more cool 

I think 2x HD4850 is best option if some one wants to go with x-fire. This two babies will cost only around 14K


----------



## sunil1882 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Friends,

Please help me getting prices for below components in Mumbai. Thanks.

CPU
Intel quad core q9550

Motherboard
ASUS P5Q-E

Graphic Card
MSI R4850 T2D512 (Radeon HD4850)

RAM
G skill 4gb pi 8500 (2gb * 2)

HDD
Western Digital Sata 2  500 GB (32 MB Buffer)

Case
NV CM 690 Nvidia Edition
Cooler Master 690 

SMPS (minimum 650W) 
Corsair VX650
PC Power & Cooling Turbo Cool 860W PSU
Antec NeoPower 650W PSU
Coolermaster Real Power M700 PSU
Corsair’s HX 620
Corsair’s TX 650
I have tagan 800 

Cooler
Thermalright Ultra 120 true blk
Coolermaster V8 CPU Cooler

Thermal Compounds
Arctic Silver 5 (3.5gms)

LCD
Samsung 2233SW

UPS 
APC 650kva

Thanks is advance.


----------



## kjd_1122 (Aug 5, 2009)

Check out these 2 links 
1) *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96218
2) www.theitwares.com

Intel quad core q9550 : 12.4K
ASUS P5Q-E  :  10K
MSI R4850 T2D512 (Radeon HD4850) : 
check out this link: *forums.techarena.in/reviews/1134274.htm

G skill 4gb pi 8500 (2gb * 2) : around 4K
Western Digital Sata 2  500 GB (32 MB Buffer) : 2700 (It should be 16 MB buffer)
NV CM 690 Nvidia Edition : Dont know
CM 690 : 4.6K
Corsair TX650 : 6.8K
Thermalright Ultra 120 true blk : 3.5K
Coolermaster V8 CPU Cooler : Dont know
Samsung 2233SW : 9.8K
APC 650kva : Dont know


----------



## AVSEQ (Aug 7, 2009)

Any idea of a good motherboard for AMD Phenom II X4 920, with PCI-E x16 2.0 support? (from kolkata) Also what would be the price?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 7, 2009)

mobos for that processor start at a price of 3.2k 

what's your budget?


----------



## AVSEQ (Aug 7, 2009)

Actually I was looking for a 790 FX chipset based one.... Budget say 10000.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 7, 2009)

AVSEQ said:


> Actually I was looking for a 790 FX chipset based one.... Budget say 10000.




MSI-GD70 or ASUS M4A79-deluxe


----------



## desiibond (Aug 7, 2009)

DDR2: 

Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H: 8k-8.5k
Asus M4A78-E: 8.5k-9k
MSI K9A2 PLATINUM v2: 8.5k-9k

DDR3: 

Gigabyte GA-790XT-UD4P: 10k
Asus M4A78T-E: 9.5k
MSI 790FX-GD70: 10.5k

All pricing taken from lynx-india.


----------



## chesss (Aug 7, 2009)

Got seagate 7200.12  500gb for Rs.2675 in ahmedabad . Shop - aggarwal computers, near judges bunglow road.


----------



## vikrant.forums (Aug 8, 2009)

i am looking for a 120mm case fan grill for my cm690 side panel ( the older one rusted) anyone know where i can find one? and how much it wuld cost me?


----------



## geek_iit (Aug 8, 2009)

*Config for New PC, please check compatibility and price*

Hi

Based on the different discussions in this forum, I have decided on the following config for my new gaming PC. I dont need a monitor, UPS & mouse as I already have a 26" LCD TV (Samsung series 4), 500 VA APC UPS and Microsoft USB Mouse.

Please check the compatibility of different components and let me know if there are any opportunities to reduce the cost without compromising on the Gaming Quality.

My config:

Phenom X4 810 BE 2.6GHz 6MB AM3	                             7550
Biostar TA790GX+128M	                                          5200
RAM: Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800Mhz 2x2GB	                 3000
Western Digital SATA 2 500 GB 32 MB Buffer	                 2775
LG H55n DVDRW	                                                         900
Zebronics Bijli (w/o SMPS)	                                          1500
Corsair VX 450 W	                                                       3950
Palit GTX260 Sonic SP216                                             10750
Microsoft/Logitech Gaming Keyboard (mouse not required)    1000

Total                                                                         36625

This PC will be connected to the LCD TV through a compatible HDMI cable. I hope there will not be any resolution issues. Max resolution supported by the TV is (to the best of my knowledge) 1366x768. Can the graphics card give me exactly this resolution on the monitor (during normal desktop activity)?

Can the GTX 260 be expanded in the future through X-Fire? Sorry if this question is stupid, coz I am really a n00b in these matters. Will my current MB support it?

I am also looking to install a separate cooling system sometime in the future. Does the Bijli cabinet and this MB support external cooling solutions?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 8, 2009)

for AMD motherboards with ATI chipset, you can't use two nvidia cards in SLI mode. you need to get ATI cards and put them in Crossfire.

Resolution shouldn't be a problem here and if you wan't to have good rig, you better get a good LCD PC monitor. 

Why don't you put another 2.5k and get Phenom II X4 940 BE? It's better than 810 and the CPU heatsink and cooler that comes with 940 is superb.


----------



## geek_iit (Aug 8, 2009)

Is the current market price of Phenom II X4 940 BE 9k only? ITWares shows the price as 10.5 k! If its only 9k, I'm definitely going for it! 

Also, my LCD TV is HD ready. Wont I get good graphics on it if I use it as a monitor? Currently I dont have budget for a monitor. 

Which are the ATI cards and which are the Nvidia SLI cards (brand names)?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 8, 2009)

sorry. post corrected. it's 1.5k for 920 and 2.5k for 940. if you are not into overclocking, 920BE too is a rocking processor.

GTX260 can easily run a FullHD display!!!


----------



## geek_iit (Aug 8, 2009)

Just wanted to clarify something. You're advising me to go for a separate LCD monitor for my PC instead of using my HD TV. Why exactly is that? Is it because of the limited resolution range that it can support?

Thanks a lot buddy, for all your help! 

And please let me know which are the ATi cards. There are too many brands (XFX, EVGA, Palit, Sapphire, etc.) and I am a bit confused!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 8, 2009)

for ATI, I always prefer Sapphire, which is premier partner for ATI brand. 

You can also check brands like MSI, XFX, Palit, PointOfView.


----------



## geek_iit (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks. Which card should I go for? Palit GTX 260 or Sapphire HD 4850? Which one do you recommend?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Last question:

Which SMPS do u recommend? Cooler Master Extreme Power Duo 600w or Corsair VX 450w?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 9, 2009)

GTX260. No doubt about that. It totally rocks!!

and between Cooler Master Extreme Power Duo 600w or Corsair VX 450w, VX450W but if you are going for quad core, better get a 550W or higher PSU from Corsair or Tagan or GlacialTech (order from lynx-india).


----------



## heman12 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey, guys to checkout latest prices of PC chekout this cool website,
www.theitwares.com


----------



## desiibond (Aug 9, 2009)

^^haha. we have been referencing that website for years. anyways, thanks for the reference


----------



## sree01 (Aug 10, 2009)

I need price for the following motherboard
ASUS M2N-VM HDMI
ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe/Mempipe
ASUS M3A-H/HDMI
Also the graphics capabilities and the cheapest compatible processor for each motherboard

Thanks


----------



## Absolute0 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi all,
are amd's 785 based chipsets available in india yet??

any info on pricing??


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

^^not yet!!


----------



## Absolute0 (Aug 10, 2009)

which mobo will be better

*Biostar TA790GX*


or

Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H


----------



## suchak (Aug 10, 2009)

Absolute0 said:


> Hi all,
> are amd's 785 based chipsets available in india yet??
> 
> any info on pricing??



Asus M4A785TD-V EVO - Rs 6700/- at Delta Peripherals


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

@absolute0, I always preferred Gigabyte over Biostar.


----------



## Absolute0 (Aug 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @absolute0, I always preferred Gigabyte over Biostar.


  but isn't biostar one a 790 based chipset with better graphics solution than gigabyte one which is 780 based??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 10, 2009)

Absolute0 said:


> but isn't biostar one a 790 based chipset with better graphics solution than gigabyte one which is 780 based??




Check for board stability & good performance , Biostar is good but Gigabyte is best


----------



## maldyzooks (Aug 10, 2009)

are the 785G chipset motherboards available in market yet?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 10, 2009)

maldyzooks said:


> are the 785G chipset motherboards available in market yet?



End of Aug09 !!


----------



## sree01 (Aug 11, 2009)

Which is the cheapest avaliable ASUS motherboard which support DirectX 10?
What is the price of ASUS M3A78-T motherboard?


Thanks


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2009)

For which paltform - intel or AMD ?
For intel look for mobos based on G43, G41 or G45 chipset or nvidia 8200, 9300.
For AMD mobos that comes with 780G & nvidia 8200,8300 supports Dx10.

That may be Rs. 5-5.5K.


----------



## vikrant.forums (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi, 

          I need the pricing for the following in mumbai, also which is the best one ?also are 4gb kits any better than buying 2x 2gb sticks separately? 

g-skill:F2-6400CL5S-2GBPQ x2 
ocz:OCZ2G8002G x2
corsair: Corsair VS4GBKIT800D2 4GB (2x 2GB Kit) 


PS: I have a k9ngm2 mobo which runs memory on 1.8v hence i need to restrict myself to these options only.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hi, 

          I need the pricing for the following in mumbai, also which is the best one ?also are 4gb kits (2x2gb packs) any better than buying 2x 2gb sticks separately? 

g-skill:F2-6400CL5S-2GBPQ x2 
ocz:OCZ2G8002G x2
corsair: Corsair VS4GBKIT800D2 4GB (2x 2GB Kit) 


PS: I have a k9ngm2 mobo which runs memory on 1.8v hence i need to restrict myself to these options only.


----------



## Manickaraj (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi guys,
I recently bought a brand new XFX HD4870 1 GB DDR5 for Rs. 5000. 

I am about to buy the rest of the components to replace my old PC.

I need some suggestions on CPU, Mobo, PSU and HDD (640 or 750 GB).

I need an 19" LCD monitor with fast response time and wide viewing angle. I can shell out only 8.5k dor this.  

I am thinking of getting one of these CPUs: E8400, E8500, E8600. Which one is the best bang for money.

For the mobo i ve a budget of 3.5k to 4.5k. 

For the ram i am thinking of getting 2 X 2GB DDR2 (1066 MHz) Wat timings is the best. 

Pls gimme the price and brands of each components to look out for.

Thanks.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 13, 2009)

for 9k you can get a 22" fullhd which does justice to HD4870

for processor, go for Intel E8200 or AMD Phenom II X4 920

for mobo

Intel : look for gigabyte P45 series mobos. starting at 5.5k rupees
AMD: look for gigabyte 780G series mobos. starting at 4.2k rupees


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 13, 2009)

Manickaraj said:


> Hi guys,
> I recently bought a brand new XFX HD4870 1 GB DDR5 for Rs. 5000.





HD4870 1GB DDR5 for Rs. 5000? From where man? Tell me, I am also interested


----------



## raj_v1982 (Aug 13, 2009)

Manickaraj said:


> Hi guys,
> I recently bought a brand new XFX HD4870 1 GB DDR5 for Rs. 5000.



Brand new XFX HD4870 1 GB DDR5 for Rs. 5000  

I am placing a order of  1000 XFX HD4870  cards with U


----------



## Manickaraj (Aug 14, 2009)

arsenalfan001 said:


> HD4870 1GB DDR5 for Rs. 5000? From where man? Tell me, I am also interested


 
Bought it in US last month.... Great offer actually...


----------



## Manickaraj (Aug 14, 2009)

desiibond said:


> for 9k you can get a 22" fullhd which does justice to HD4870
> 
> for processor, go for Intel E8200 or AMD Phenom II X4 920
> 
> ...


 
Thanks bond, desiibond Wat abt the PSU, RAM and HDD?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 14, 2009)

PSU: Pick among Corsair and Tagan. Starts at 4k for a 450W PSU
RAM: Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800MHz should be good: 1.5k for 2Gb
HDD: Seagate 7200.12 or Western Digital green 500Gb : 2.7k


----------



## mannrak2003 (Aug 14, 2009)

Lightbulb  Need to buy an MFD what do digit and digitians recommend?  
Need to buy an MFD.budget under 6000.what's the minimum price for a laser MFD?
has Digit conducted any test drives of MFDs this year?If yes I would like to know their BEST BUY and BEST PERFORMANCE recommendations


----------



## yshashikant (Aug 14, 2009)

hey friends,

i am interested in buying an Acer Aspire 5738G. Can anyone please tell me if i can trust on an Acer Laptop. I am asking this cause i have heard a lot of people telling me not to opt fo an Acer Laptop, but the configuration of this laptop is so good that i cant help it.  And can anyone please tell me from where should i buy a lapop in Mumbai so that i would get it for the cheapest? 

Thanks for helping me beforehand..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hey friends,

i am interested in buying an Acer Aspire 5738G. Can anyone please tell me if i can trust on an Acer Laptop. I am asking this cause i have heard a lot of people telling me not to opt fo an Acer Laptop, but the configuration of this laptop is so good that i cant help it.  And can anyone please tell me from where should i buy a lapop in Mumbai so that i would get it for the cheapest? 

Thanks for helping me beforehand..


----------



## Manickaraj (Aug 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> PSU: Pick among Corsair and Tagan. Starts at 4k for a 450W PSU
> RAM: Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800MHz should be good: 1.5k for 2Gb
> HDD: Seagate 7200.12 or Western Digital green 500Gb : 2.7k


 
Thanks man.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2009)

@yshashikant, Acer laptops have good VFM. While buying laptop, make sure you get it from a good dealer and also have the laptop serial number written on the bill. As I am from blr, I don't know any dealer addresses in Mumbai. 

And yes, 5738 is a terrific model. Also, look at 5739, which has lot better build and a terrific keypad and costs only a bit more.


----------



## tanvir_87 (Aug 15, 2009)

hi all !
i want to purchase a new system my specs are :
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E8400    3 Ghz                        
Seagate Barracuda 1TB SATA 7200                             
Gigabyte GA-EG43M-S2H Motherboard                         
G.Skill - F2 -6400CL5S -1GBNY Memory X 4                  
Samsung 933NW 19inch Wide Screen                           
MSI R4870-MD1G Graphic Card                                
Cooler Master 600-eXtreme Power                           
Coolermaster Gladiator 600 Cabinet                          
Sony DVD R/W              
now i have chosen the motherboard randomly, so will anyone suggest if it is a correct choice and i have taken 4870 graphic card will 4850 suffice ?
do let me know if u have a better config ?     
my budget is 40k.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hi all !
i want to purchase a new system my specs are :
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E8400    3 Ghz                        
Seagate Barracuda 1TB SATA 7200                             
Gigabyte GA-EG43M-S2H Motherboard                         
G.Skill - F2 -6400CL5S -1GBNY Memory X 4                  
Samsung 933NW 19inch Wide Screen                           
MSI R4870-MD1G Graphic Card                                
Cooler Master 600-eXtreme Power                           
Coolermaster Gladiator 600 Cabinet                          
Sony DVD R/W              
now i have chosen the motherboard randomly, so will anyone suggest if it is a correct choice and i have taken 4870 graphic card will 4850 suffice ?
do let me know if u have a better config ?     
my budget is 40k.


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

Modify :

Proc : C2D E8400 is good, not sure abt price. (IMO replace this with AMD Phenom II X2 550 @ 5.5k or Phenom II X2 545 @ 5k)
HDD : seagate 7200.12 1TB - 4.4k
Mobo : GA-EP45-DS3L or a Gigabyte UD series mobo. - 7k (For AMD I dunno which is the best mobo, but you may buy MSI 770-C35 @ 5k )
RAM: Buy 2GB sticks instead of 1GB - 4k
Monitor: AOC Fovi F22/Samsung 2233SW/BenQ E2200HD - 8.8k(BenQ)
PSU: At least Corsair VX 450, if not, get Antec EA 650 - 4/5k
GFX: 4870 512MB is good @ 9k
LG/Samsung DVD-RW - 1k

Total - Intel - ~48k/AMD - 42k (Subtract 2k if u buy 2x2GB RAM instead of 4x2GB)

Consult some others here too before finalising your rig!


----------



## bippukt (Aug 16, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> GFX: 4870 512MB is good @ 9k



I would go for an HD4870 1GB gfx card instead of the 512 MB. It will really help with a 22" monitor


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

I know. But the 4870 1GB is for 11k! That is not in budget. If The budget is expandable, then please have a look at  Palit GTX260 896MB GDDR3 SONIC @ 10.6k. Don't buy any other GTX260, go for the Palit SONIC edition! Also, I strongly recommend that you buy an AMD processor, if u can afford, get the Phenom II X3 720 BE @ 7.5k. I can't really recommend a lesser priced mobo as I dunno about them,but someone else here should be able to.


----------



## bippukt (Aug 16, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> I know. But the 4870 1GB is for 11k! That is not in budget. If The budget is expandable, then please have a look at  Palit GTX260 896MB GDDR3 SONIC @ 10.6k. Don't buy any other GTX260, go for the Palit SONIC edition! Also, I strongly recommend that you buy an AMD processor, if u can afford, get the Phenom II X3 720 BE @ 7.5k. I can't really recommend a lesser priced mobo as I dunno about them,but someone else here should be able to.



Sorry, I didn't look at it as closely as I should have. I would still recommen that he expand the budget by 2-3k and get what you suggest


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

I forgot abt the cabby! That should add arnd 4-5k to the overall budget. 

@ *tanvir_87* Okay, first let us know what you need the PC for. What are you going to be using it for? How much can you expand your budget by? All of us can help you better that way!


----------



## tanvir_87 (Aug 17, 2009)

hey !
sorry guys my net was down ..... 
anyways i basically need it for hardcore gaming as i won't be buying any gaming  console and it will be a one time upgrade so i want it to be done in one shot
yeah given a choice i can upgrade my budget to 45k-48k at max
and guys i was even thinking do i need a 22'' monitor, won't a 17'' or 19'' do


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

Hardcore Gaming means 22" monitor. 
Okay for Intel get Q8400 @ 8750
MSI P45 Neo3-FR V2 - 6825 or P45 NEO-F @5k

AMD : Phenom II X3 720BE @ 7.5k or Phenom II X2 545 @ 5k
MSI 770-C35 @ 5k
PSU - CM *Real* Power Pro 550W/Antc EA 650/Corsair VX550W @ 6k max
Monitor : 9k
GFX: 4870 1GB @ 9.9k (rates just crashed) or GTX 260 SONIC @ 10.6k
If out of budget then replace with 4870 512MB @ 8.8k

RAM - 2k
HDD - 4.4k
Cabby : 5k or u if cn settle for a mid tower cabby CM Elite 334 @ 2k
DVD-RW : 1k


----------



## royunprofiled (Aug 17, 2009)

*I want a configuration*

Hi guys . I have been completely out of touch with hardware since the days of Athlon 64 and MSI RS 480 . Right now , I am about to get into Indian Institute of Space Science and Technology , Trivandrum .
First of all , I decided on a laptop , Dell Inspirion 14 , but it came with a weak graphics card , ATI RADEON 4330 ,to be precise . Build quality was a problem as well .
Then I decided on Dell Studio 15 , which comes with Core 2 Duo T6500 , 3GB R.A.M. in dual channel mode and ATI RADEON 4570 . It would cost around 49,000 . But then , build quality was again a question .
Therefore , I have decide to go for a desktop . My budget is 35,000 at maximum . And that is for everything , including Uninterpretable Power Supply . 
Because , eventually , I will have to go for a laptop , but then , maybe a netbook can do the job then .
What to you guys suggest ? Dual core or quad core ?
One point of interest might be that I want my System to be as light and compact as possible because I will carry it back home during breaks and also internships at I.S.R.O. centers . And the journey back home happens to be around 4 days by train . 
Therefore , I am going in for a 17" inch monitor .
My primary requirements : Games , of course along with computer aided designing , some amount of data analysis and interpretation stuff and maybe simulation as well .
My second point of concern it should be stable enough to last four years .
And most important of all , should I get my system now or hold on for a while . December at maximum .
I would not mind getting an onboard graphics right now and upgrading later on . 
But I do want a powerful processor and a stable configuration .
Thank you for reading till the end .


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: I want a configuration*



royunprofiled said:


> Then I decided on Dell Studio 15 , which comes with Core 2 Duo T6500 , 3GB R.A.M. in dual channel mode and ATI RADEON 4570 . It would cost around 49,000 . But then , build quality was again a question .



A very good choice IMO. Add to it the accidental damage protection warranty and get this one. Build quality is pretty good. What do you expect from a laptop that is non-toughbook edition. Unless you throw it around forcefully, it will last you. Plus the accidental damage warranty is a no questions asked replacement warranty AFAIK. If your screen cracks, they'll replace it too. They replace the part which is damaged only.



royunprofiled said:


> Therefore , I have decide to go for a desktop . My budget is 35,000 at maximum . And that is for everything , including Uninterpretable Power Supply .  Because , eventually , I will have to go for a laptop , but then , maybe a netbook can do the job then .  What to you guys suggest ? Dual core or quad core ?
> One point of interest might be that I want my System to be as light and compact as possible because I will carry it back home during breaks and also internships at I.S.R.O. centers . And the journey back home happens to be around 4 days by train .
> Therefore , I am going in for a 17" inch monitor .


Why not go for Lappy now? You can't realistically expect a non netbook system which you are going to lug around for 4days everytime you go home! Laptops were designed to be bought by traveling people like you!



royunprofiled said:


> My primary requirements : Games , of course along with computer aided designing , some amount of data analysis and interpretation stuff and maybe simulation as well . *My second point of concern it should be stable enough to last four years.* And most important of all , should I get my system now or hold on for a while . December at maximum. I would not mind getting an onboard graphics right now and upgrading later on .  But I do want a powerful processor and a stable configuration .Thank you for reading till the end .



No system is going to last you for four years. It will be running fine but te software will be more demanding, so no point in expecting anything to be around for that long a time. The laptop should serve your purpose well.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: I want a configuration*



royunprofiled said:


> Hi guys . I have been completely out of touch with hardware since the days of Athlon 64 and MSI RS 480 . Right now , I am about to get into Indian Institute of Space Science and Technology , Trivandrum .
> First of all , I decided on a laptop , Dell Inspirion 14 , but it came with a weak graphics card , ATI RADEON 4330 ,to be precise . Build quality was a problem as well .
> Then I decided on Dell Studio 15 , which comes with Core 2 Duo T6500 , 3GB R.A.M. in dual channel mode and ATI RADEON 4570 . It would cost around 49,000 . But then , build quality was again a question .
> Therefore , I have decide to go for a desktop . My budget is 35,000 at maximum . And that is for everything , including Uninterpretable Power Supply .
> ...



if you think that gaming is a priority for you and also need a good system for mobility, why not go for these:

1) Dell XPS or Dell Studio 15 laptop now.
2) Later get XBOX 360 which is available for some 13k (and also expecting a price drop soon) I think and get it modded.

Believe me, it's really hectic to move your rig everywhere you go. It's too much of a headache, given the weight and the number of components. And netbook totally sucks IMO. It's too tiny 
3) a 20" display for 7k


----------



## royunprofiled (Aug 18, 2009)

*Thanks for the reply guys but still*

First _*Techalomaniac*_ . Thank you for your suggestion . I will check out the warranty as soon as possible . 
And I have some idea how impractical it is to carry a complete system but I would like to keep my options open .
And by stable , I meant an unproblematic hardware because currently ,  I am facing a lot of problem with my MSI RS480 Motherboard .
You do not always need to run the latest software to get your job done .
My reason for choosing a desktop is that I would be needing a strong processor for my sort of requirements. And cannot afford to upgrade my processor at a later stage . So , whatever I get myself now , it is going to stay with me right through my Bachelors of Technology . 

Now _*desiibond *_. Thank you as well . Well, what I want you to know is gaming is not the first priority for me . I would have loved to get myself a XPS but I would rather get a quad core processor than dual graphics cards for my money right now . So that effectively rules out a XBOX as well . 

Sorry for misleading you .

Okay , so I am going to cut out your job . All you guys need to do is tell me is processor with best price to performance ratio upto Rupees 6000 and upto Rupees 9000 . Plus or minus Rupees 500 . And the motherboard to go with them with at least one alternative in case of non availability . Both with and without onboard graphics .
A compact cabinet and a S.M.P.S.
And are there any expected price cuts this year worth delaying the purchase .
Hope I am not asking  too much from you  guys . 

And I my putting up my query on another thread as well . Hope you guys do not mind .


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2009)

AMD Phenom II X4 920 @ arnd 9k
If you want to OC then replace 920 with 940 and price is 9.7k
Gigabyte GA-MA-790GP-UD4H is the best mobo with excellent onboard GFX and great OC capability. I play Crysis at 800x600 @ low GFX setting with GREAT FPS and no lags whatsoever! 
Compact cabinet and SMPS would be too much to ask of anyone unless you say that you want a decrease in performance. Go for a mid-tower case like the CM Elite 334 @ 2k
SMPS - CM Real Power Pro 550W/Corsair VX550W/Antec EA-650 @ 6k max

Core i5 is going to arrive for Intel, but i'm not sure when. Price for AMD may go down a bit as the Phenom II X4 965 will come soon.
You can get a GFX card later with this mobo. IMO go for Corsair 650TX @ 6.8k at least. will gv you more headroom for better GPU later.

I still recommend you go for a laptop as lugging a desktop around is not really a very wise thing to do.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 18, 2009)

^^that's spot on. go for that config.

Also, if you are going to use applications that are going to make full use of 4 cores like AV encoding, go for Q9550 for 11k for Intel. but you may not be able to get full rig inside 35k.


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^that's spot on. go for that config.
> 
> Also, if you are going to use applications that are going to make full use of 4 cores like AV encoding, go for Q9550 for 11k for Intel. but you may not be able to get full rig inside 35k.



Agreed totally as with Intel one must buy a dedicated GFX card too!


----------



## tejasd2005 (Aug 18, 2009)

hey guyz request a quote for
Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H 
AMD Phenom II X3 710 2.6GHz 

preferably in pune......but still any estimates would be welcome.


----------



## Soul-Stealer (Aug 18, 2009)

Guyz i need a config for a gaming CPU including a monitor rest all i have!

i need

Processor
motherboard
GFX
cabinet
Ram

thats all i dont need a HDD also !

so please if you can suggest me the above things and a Monitor 
Budget is 30-35K

ty ~


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2009)

AMD Phenom II X3 720 @ 7.3k OR AMD Phenom II X2 550 @ 5.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H @ 8k or Ga-MA78GM-US2H @ 4.5k
Sapphire HD4890 @ 12.5k
2x2GB Corsair XMS2 @ 3k
Corsair VX550W/CM *Real* Power Pro 550/Antec EA650 @ 6k max!
Any CM full tower cabby you like @ 5k!


----------



## Soul-Stealer (Aug 18, 2009)

ty for the config dude  but actually where can i get this parts for this prices? cuz at my CIty its fcking costly~ is online buying safe?!


----------



## Krow (Aug 19, 2009)

Where do you stay? {city, state}
Buy from lynx if you are in north India. Itwares if you are in south. Else try techenclave.

Online buying is pretty safe as long as you are careful and buy from trusted vendors.

Try

www.lynx-india.com
www.itwares.com
www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise


----------



## royunprofiled (Aug 19, 2009)

*For desiibond and techalomaniac*

Thanks guys . Though Phenom II X3 720 sounds tempting as well . Thanks a lot anyway .


----------



## Soul-Stealer (Aug 19, 2009)

thnx dude i have decided on a config ^_^ well this is it~

processor - AMD Phenom II 720 X3 BE
mobo - Asus AMD785G M4A785TD-V Evo
Ram - 2x2gb crosair
Antec EA650
Graphic - Sapphire HD4890
and a Cabinet which can be kept for later money 

thnx guyz you been a great help ^_^


----------



## tejasd2005 (Aug 19, 2009)

Guyz someone price check fro 
Phenom II X 3 2.6 GHz 710
Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Krow (Aug 19, 2009)

royunprofiled said:


> Thanks guys . Though Phenom II X3 720 sounds tempting as well . Thanks a lot anyway .


Anytime man!




Soul-Stealer said:


> thnx dude i have decided on a config ^_^ well this is it~
> processor - AMD Phenom II 720 X3 BE
> mobo - Asus AMD785G M4A785TD-V Evo
> Ram - 2x2gb crosair
> ...


Anytime man for you too! Great choice I must say!



tejasd2005 said:


> Guyz someone price check fro
> Phenom II X 3 2.6 GHz 710
> Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H
> Thanks a lot!


785 prices I can't find. The chipset is relatively new and is only mentioned on one website, that too the asus variant without the price.

www.lynx-india.com
www.itwares.com
www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise

Contact various people here to find the price. That would be your best bet. The AMD Phenom II X3 720BE is @ 7.3k. IMO that should make the 710 somewhere around 6.8k although I am ony speculating...


----------



## Soul-Stealer (Aug 19, 2009)

^_^ hope i can ask some more help if needed thnx guyz  specially Techalomaniac


----------



## royunprofiled (Aug 20, 2009)

*Dual channel with different capacity.*

Okay guys , I am taking your advice and am most probably going for a laptop .
And I am specially tempted since Dell has introduced a Studio 14 model making it lighter though more costlier .
Okay , now here something strange .
Dell offers its Inspirion 14 model with dual channel R.A.M. in 1x1G.B. + 1x2G.B. 
Now guys , what I remember was dual channel memory required two identical chips at least in capacity if not in speed . What do you think is Dell trying to do ?  
And by any means , do you guys happen to know how much of a performance decrease is expected from ATI 4530 as compared to ATI 4570 or is it that numbers are only indicative and not a measure of performance as with Intel ? Because that is the only graphics card Dell offers with Studio 14 .
One more , is Core 2 Duo a true 64 bit processor or one "can" run 64 bit instructions in a compatibility mode ? Because one drawback of 64 bit as compared to 32 bit is that in 64 bit , everything is double the size as compared to 32 bit and if that larger address range remain unutilised what it effectively does is reduce my memory to half the size of what  it could have  been in 32 bit , including the cache , and as a result performance takes a hit . So is it a better a better option to go for 32 bit Windows instead of 64 bit ?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 20, 2009)

core2duo is x86-64 processor (like all the current PC processors). They are x86 processors (32-bit) with extended paths and registers to allow for 64-bit instructions.
In short, they are true 32-bit and true 64-bit processors.

Concentrate on Processor and GPU. Get the max power that you can get from these two as these are the two (and display) that you cannot change and for everything else, you have upgrade option. 

what do you mean by everything is double the size? I would say, 64-bit paths are double in width which means that they allow more data to pass for processing when compared to 32-bit. This also means that instructions are executed faster and it results in data in RAM staying for lesser time, resulting in better RAM utilization. 

It doesn't matter if you have 32-bit or 64-bit OS. Not many apps take advantage of 64- bit. And only minute apps are incompatible with 64-bit OS. 

Also, max ram you can use in 32-bit OS is 3.5GHz (limitation with 32-bit arcihtecture) and so if you plan to use 4Gb RAM and if entire RAM is going to be utilized (which is unlikely), go for 64-bit.


----------



## nads (Aug 21, 2009)

*Need a new config n prices for......*

hiiii everyone this is a gr8 thread......i have decided to upgrade my comp..... now i need help from u guys my current system config is as follows.....

IntelC2D E4300 1.8GHz 800FSB
Intel DG965RY mobo
4GB 2X2 kingston 800Mhz
MSI 8600GT 512MB
250GB Seagate HDD
Zebronics powersupply 450W
Viewsonic 1903WM

Now i m satisfied with my system completeley, but i m a flight simulator freak n FSX runs pretty slow at default setting (though i have not migrated from FS9 completely) now i m on a budget n i m unsure what should i upgrade to get a performance boost. Should i go for a graphic card or CPU/MOBO upgarde my budget is 15000/- n i just wanna change these 2 things only. I have visited lot of forums n everybody has a different story to enhance FSx some say upping ur CPU speed will give u gud boost some say it the graphics power. So i dunno what to do n i need ur help to guide me in the right direction. I dont want to go for a major upgrade (the reason for 15000K) cause i am looking forward to change to Intel Core i platform in 1-1 1/2 yrs.....
i have no probs with AMD processors also sooo feel free but comparisions with AMD n Intel have shown intel r better than AMD but if u guys show me the light at the other end of the tunnel then i m all for it....... 

N yeah i have zeroed in  this config but m still skeptical pls let me know will this be ok or i need something more.....
intel E7500 2.93Ghz 1066FSB-------5975
Gigabyte G31 Motherboard---------2500
Palit GTS250---------7300
total-----15775/-
these r the rates i have got from lamington road so guys kindly guide me in the right direction.............. n yeah if anybody has a second hand E6700 i would be interested to buy if the price is right....... (then i wont have to change my MOBO since thats the highest processor it supports)


Thks in advanve guys this thread is awesome keep up the gud work!!!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 21, 2009)

^^ Instead, how about this??

AMD Athlon II X2 240: 3.5k
Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H: 4.2k
Palit GTX260 Sonic Edition with dual fan cooler (factory overclocked): 10.5k

it's about 2.5k-3k costlier but will offer lot more bang.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
oh, btw. Forgot to mention. you have to change your SMPS too. that zebronics won't be able to drive GTS250 or GTX260. you need better one and my suggestion would be Corsair VX450W or Glacialpower GP-AL650AA. Both are avilable for 4k-4.5k price. selling off your current procccy/mobo/gpu should get you enough funds for that.


----------



## nads (Aug 21, 2009)

thx a lot for ur recomendation but i checked it out again the processor which u have mentioned is not as powerful as E7500........ n if i m not wrong the newer phenom X2 r much better than the athlon X2 i dont know if i m right (never used AMD except a turion X2 on my hp laptop) 

I dont wanna spend that much dough on the MOBO i just want the mobo to have 45nm quad support n it should be overclock friendly n stable i dont need much features in the mobo cause i just use the USB n the LAN ports.... i would like to hear ur comments pls


n regarding with palit GTX260 OC i have agreed on that afetr ur suggestion......its a gud VFM card i just wanted to know is any type of different connector is required to power the card or the PCIe slot powers the card..........

regards


----------



## desiibond (Aug 21, 2009)

I think both GTS250 and GTX260 need on six pin power connector.

Reason why I picked Athlon II is because the mobo that I added is Gigabyte ultra durable which means that it can provide stability in overclocking and also has better power management and also to put the total price lower.

As you can see here "*www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/aii_250/7.html", Athlon II X2 250 reaches Phenom II X2 550 and E8400 with a bit of overclocking and X2 240 is nothing but downclocked X2 250.

Only thing is that X2 240 is not a Black Edition and so you have to rely on HT and RAM overclocking, and for this purpose UltraDurable boards offer the needed stability.

If you can extend your budget, Ahtlon X2 250 (4.5k approx) or Phenom II X2 550 (5.5k approx) will be good addition as they overclock well on air and reaches 3.6-3.8GHz.


----------



## nads (Aug 21, 2009)

thks desibond for ur suggestion but now i have a new probs (sorry) i could adjust my budget a bit so now should i go for the new phenom X2 550 or go for the athlonX2 240 which will be a VFM for me.........

huh how does a six pin connector look like sorry but i have never used a graphics card with an external connector all were powered by the PCIe slot so i want to know if my power suplly has it or no...... (is it the same one which acts as the power supply cable in the old ATA drives)

regards


----------



## desiibond (Aug 21, 2009)

connectors:

*www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/connectors.html

6-pin PCIe connector and molex-PCIe power converter: 

*www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/connectors.html#pciexpress

If you can stretch a bit, you better go for Phenom II X2 550.


----------



## nads (Aug 21, 2009)

thx desibond then i will go for the phenom x2 550 with the gigabyte motherboard....
n one more prob desibond inquired at lamington road n they say they dont have the PALIT 260 sonic edition they have galaxy 260+ (which is overclocked a bit more than pali n cost 400bucks more) n zotac 260......... which one do u suggest i should go with i have no experience with galaxy.... how is that brand is it gud never heard also of them.....

ur opinion is welcome

regards


NB does this mobo support nvidia cuda couldnt find any info on the gigabyte site


----------



## desiibond (Aug 21, 2009)

nvidia cuda comes with the GPU and not with the mobo afaik. 

afaik, galaxy is a good brand and zotac too is good but am not sure how the support is for zotac. 

The max price to pay for GTX260 should be 11k as HD4890 is now availble for 12.5k and it is lot better card. 

Galaxy GTX260+ is a highly recommended card. It comes with Artic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo (dual fan cooler) and it performs much better than reference design given by nvidia.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
also, remember that GTX260+ also has another design that comes with a single cooler. Go for the one that has dual cooler design.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
nvidia CUDA Limitations and Requirements

Source: *www.manifold.net/doc/nvidia_cuda.htm


There are several important constraints on CUDA use within Manifold:



·      We must have a CUDA-enabled NVIDIA card installed in our system. 9800 series NVIDIA cards at the present writing are the best-known CUDA-enabled cards, but other NVIDIA GPUs are also CUDA-capable (check with the NVIDIA web site and with your graphics card vendor's web site to see if a particular card is CUDA-capable). Hardware evolves so rapidly under the pressure of gaming industry economy-of-scale that almost before this documentation can be published there will be even faster CUDA-capable cards.

·      The rest of our PC system must have sufficient speed and power to support the NVIDIA card. For example, memory must be fast enough to handle CUDA bandwidth and power supplies must provide enough power to run the NVIDIA card (or cards) with extra PCI-E power cables. Consult any technology-obsessed, 14 year old gamer for advice on configuring a suitably "hot" system.

·      We must have installed NVIDIA's most recent set of drivers for Windows, which may be downloaded from the nvidia.com web site. NVIDIA's latest drivers automatically install software required for CUDA use by CUDA-capable NVIDIA-based cards.

·      If we are running a 64-bit Windows system we must have installed NVIDIA's 64-bit, CUDA-enabled drivers for our 64-bit Windows system.

·      Writing massively parallel algorithms to implement spatial functions is extremely difficult, even for manifold.net. Therefore, at the present time only a few dozen functions have been implemented within Manifold that can leverage CUDA. Many more are on the way.

·      Existing CUDA-enabled functions within Manifold are Surface - Transform dialog operators for surfaces. The Surface - Transform dialog is part of the optional Surface Tools extension for Manifold (and also a built-in part of some Manifold System editions such as Universal Edition and Ultimate Edition). If we do not have the Surface Tools extension we will not have the ability to use this dialog and hence no ability to leverage CUDA. New updates and future Manifold releases will likely add many more usages of CUDA in addition to the Surface - Transform dialog operators.

·      Functions executed within CUDA cards are virtually instantaneous compared to speed of execution within the main processor. However, the NVIDIA stream processors execute tasks so rapidly that it is difficult to provide data fast enough from disk and memory to keep the processors occupied. The resulting performance in most "real life" applications therefore tends to be limited not by processor speed but rather by the speed with which data can be fetched from hard disk or other memory. In addition, a good portion of various tasks are not bound by computation but instead involve overhead tasks such as writing out results to disk, re-computing levels and other necessary but mundane tasks that are not accelerated by CUDA processors. The net result is that as a practical matter for many tasks CUDA-enabled processors will visibly increase speeds, almost always by a factor of two to ten and at times by a factor of ten to fifty, but not usually by factors of hundreds for the overall task even if the actual computation of parts of the task goes hundreds of times faster.

·      We can get the most out of CUDA if the rest of our machine does not slow down the ability to feed the insatiable power of NVIDIA stream processors. For maximum speed we should use 64-bit Windows on at least a quad core machine with lots of RAM and large, fast disk drives. Before configuring a new 64-bit system, check the NVIDIA web site to make sure that 64-bit drivers are available for the Windows operating system you plan to install. At the present writing, Windows XP x64 has been used for development of x64 support by manifold.net.


----------



## nads (Aug 21, 2009)

desibond now u r upping my budget......

is 4890 price 12.5k only??????

i didnt ask cause i thought it will be costly as hell since its new n top of the line for ATI but i guess i wont go for it because i dont have that much dough 

 regarding the galaxy gtx260+ it is with one fan in the middle its not the reference design one but better than that came across dual fan which u mention but i dont think ppl have it here its also not mentioned on their site anything about it......

desibond can u tell me what r the prices for 24" lcd

i dunno which one to buy n how much do they cost....it should be normal spec nothing high it should have a 5ms response time with 1080P n if more the merrier....

regards


Thx for ur opinion desibond helped me make the right decision.... never mind the angry face


----------



## desiibond (Aug 21, 2009)

what I meant is that buying GTX260 for anything higher than 11k is not worth. Look for this card that is available inside 11k. If not, go for HD4870 for 9.5k-10k or GTS250 for 7.5k
what is the quote for galaxy GTX260+? 

in case of zotac or any other brand, make sure that the card comes with 216 stream processors (look at specs written on back of the card's container) a.k.a 216SP

I think 24" displays are around 14k in price. Emmarbee is the right person to check with for LCD displays.


----------



## nads (Aug 21, 2009)

i got a qoute for 10900\- for the galaxy 260+ that is  with the single fan config...... Do u think its costly i dont mind going for 4870 but i have heard it runs hot....... n the driver support is quite buggy..... when compared to nvidia..... 

if u think i should invest in 4870 which brand should i go for..... could u give me some suggestions...... i need this system to be rock solid for atleast 2 years.....

and one more thing desibond will there be a price fall in future i can wait if prices r gonna fall by upto 3-4months............

regards


----------



## desiibond (Aug 21, 2009)

prices are definitely going to fall.

ATI is going to bring in DX11 40nm HD5xxx cards in 20 days and that makes the existing lineup kind of old. 

if you can wait 3 weeks, yes, you better wait. 

And 10.9k is a decent price for GTX260. see if you can bargain it to 10.7k or 10.5k. I would pick this over HD4870.


----------



## nads (Aug 21, 2009)

but what about processors????? are prices going to reduce for them also or no.....(both AMD n intel)

i can wait if i get a sweeter deal


----------



## desiibond (Aug 21, 2009)

prices always reduce.

Chipset: AMD 785G chipset is released but not yet arrived into Indian mainstream market.
CPU: Intel Core i3 and i5 along with X35 chipset to be released early next year.

you can wait for a month or two and buy AMD PHenom II + 785G+DDR3 rig for similar price. and since by that time, processor and GPU price will still reduce, you may get a good deal.


----------



## nads (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmmmmm but i m not that much interested in DDR3 cause it is very costly n by the time it has reduced by then i might migrate to core i platform..... so i dont see the point in waiting 2-3months n save 1-2K on the whole setup...... what do u suggest do u still think i should wait......

I am getting 4.25K for my old system is the price ok with the foll spec
C2D e4300 1.83 800FSB
intel DG965RY mobo
1GB DDR2 667 Mhz RAM
MSI 8600GT 512MB Gcard

m not giving my HDD n cabinet is the price he is giving me ok or should i bargain for more.....

u have not told me which brands i should look for if the ATI4870 is cheaper

regards


----------



## desiibond (Aug 21, 2009)

for ATI, you can look at Pointofview, powercolor for cheaper price and sapphire, xfx, patit, gigabyte, asus, msi for premium brands.

i think you can bargain a bit more. and yes, wait atleast till ati releases DX11 based 40nm cards. That may kick in another set of price cuts from nvidia and ATI for existing lineup and it's not far. Release date is August 8th worldwide.

Also, you better keep an eye on availability of GTX260 and HD4870.


----------



## nads (Aug 21, 2009)

but the temptation to upgrade is soooo intense...........

how much will i be saving if i upgrade later on......

as i told u if i will be saving a couple of thousand bucks then i better upgrade because at any point if i purchase the prices r gona drop..... so unless the savings r gonna be huge then i might wait....
what do u say?????


----------



## desiibond (Aug 22, 2009)

hmm. even if you save a thousand bucks and the h/w price drops by 2000 bucks, you ill be saving 3k or you can get a better rig. 

anyways, I think you can go for the rig now if you can't resist the temptation. I did the same with my GPU and CPU. And after just few days Phenom II was released but the GPU that I bought was completely out of stock for a long time and it never went down to same price of 7.2k. So I had 50% luck.


----------



## nads (Aug 22, 2009)

well then let it be...........

i will go ahead n purchase the rig today...... cause even in a months time the prices as usual r gonna fall (no mater what new or old stuff arrives) n the new stuff which will come will not be affordable at my buget for another looooooong time.....

wish this config stand for atleast 2 yrs........

will let u know the prices i got the rig for desibond in the evening......

desibond one final query i have a option of VIP 600W or cooler master extreme 600W which one should i go for VIP is for  2900 n cooler master is for 3500 never useed VIP so no idea is cooler master worth the 600Rs premium......(sorry i want to spare every penny now cause because thx to  desibond i have spalsh a lot more than i could )

n desibond u also have the same motherboard which u have recommended me so i wanted to ask is ur mobo Rev2.0 or 1.0 because on gigabytes site there r 2 variation so which one is generally available n how should i check it if its not written on the box... cause rev2.0 has SB710 chipset n rev1.0 has sb700 n what is the difference between the 2 any performance gains?????? (apart from the 6 USB port at the back panel)

Regards


----------



## desiibond (Aug 22, 2009)

among those two I would pick CM 600W but my suggestion would be to get Corsair VX450W atleast


----------



## nads (Aug 22, 2009)

but the galaxy GTX260+ requires minimum of 500W of juice as mentioned on their side...... but isnt 450W a bit lower for GTX260??????


----------



## desiibond (Aug 22, 2009)

A 600W ExtremePower has efficiency rating of 70%. Means that though it takes 600W of power, it can only give 420W of power but as per reviews it stuggles even at that power usage level.

And VX450W has 87% efficiency which means that it can gives 392W of power and is totally stable even at max power load. 

PSU selector: *www.corsair.com/psufinder/default.aspx.

that link will help you find out how much power is needed.


----------



## nads (Aug 22, 2009)

thks for ur reply but desibond i check my wattage requirement at *extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine  and i have gone extreme to be frank (cause i dont want to compromise with my dear components) i have gone for the peak load ie 100% (which is not possible everytime but still) and capacitor aging at 20% n i have got 452W ok now even if we reduce this by say around 30W we still still get 422W now which PSU can give me clean n stable power of 425W ........ pls let me know i m a complete noob in PSUs.... cause till now iu have never purchased PSU seperately so pls help me with going with a proper PSU desibond.......... going in the afternoon at lamington road to procure my stuff so pls let me know ASAP.......

regards


----------



## desiibond (Aug 22, 2009)

how much will be your budget for a PSU.

Corsair VX450W is known to operate even at 100% efficiency. But that simply means running it at full load all the time and may reduce the life of the PSU. 

Look for any 550W PSU with 80PLUS certification which looks like this:

*www.80plus.org/manu/psu/psu_join.aspx

That would give you enough headroom if you want to change your processor to quadcore or add more HDDs. 

PSUs like Corsair VX series come with a 5yr warranty which means that in that time, you will be changing your h/w. 

these are the well known brands that make 80PLUS certified PSUs

1) Corsair
2) Antec
3) Tagan
4) Glacialpower
5) Seasonic
6) Coolermaster (real power series)

Pick the one based on your budget. if you are on a strict budget of 3.5k-4k, VX450W should be the best choice.


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2009)

desiibond said:


> A 600W ExtremePower has efficiency rating of 70%. Means that though it takes 600W of power, it can only give 420W of power but as per reviews it stuggles even at that power usage level.
> 
> And VX450W has 87% efficiency which means that it can gives 392W of power and is totally stable even at max power load.
> 
> ...



This is a great misconception. A 500W PSU with 80% efficiency rated means it will draw 600W from the power socket 

PSU efficiency means :

how much power the PSU draws from the main socket in order to deliver the the rig with the required power.

Refer to this page for morte info :

*www.motherboards.org/articles/guides/1487_7.html


----------



## nads (Aug 23, 2009)

hello guys.....
got my new spec yeterday...... m really satisfied except a few niggles here n there..... this my first ever AMD system n i hope the experience will be gud..... the processor is just way to gud.... n it runs cool too on the stock cooler which i doubted after looking at the heatsink..... its always between 35-40C on normal workloads (i mean installing stuff)... the galaxy gtx260+ card is humongous it covers the whole span of my cabinet, n one thing which i came to know is that when i install the graphic card i dont have acess to to the SATA ports on the mobo...... this was a sham n i was really afraid cause i thought the money is goner  (since i had opened the mobo box which was sealed) but then gigabyte had provide the L head SATA connector  n that somehow fitted  (although touching the GTX260 card at the bottom) n i guess will be able to use only 3 ports out of 5 (thats ok cause as of now i just need 2 n in future mebbe i will go for RAID0) but it is a serious flaw which cnnot be overlooked......another thing which bothered me (since this is my first mini ATX mobo never had one bfore) was the placement of the connectors of front headers (power LED, siwitchetc) is again so close to the graphics card, i know its a mni ATX mobo so space is at a premiuim but the wires do touch the card n chances r there that they might melt if temperatire rises (had no such problems with my old setup) n the circulation of air will be a prob too i guess because of the huge card my cabinet is looking small so mebbe i will go for a new cabinet so that air can flow freely. Apart from this i faced problems like BSOD which went away once i ugraded the BIOS to the latest version n now the BIOS shows the name of my processor properly previouly it couldnt....... m installing all the softwares right now while i type this n will defrag ne streamline everything so its silky smooth...... Another odd thing whihc has happened is that when i was browsing the net with speefan in the background after sometime i get BSOD n then the comp crashed n restarts itself....... it happened 3-4 times, i dunno what has caused this n m icthing to know y it gave me BSOD...... so once i install my stuff properly with the games also i will let u know how the 260+ works with the mobo have high hopes so let us see will keep u guys updated.....

As promised here is the doug i paid to get this new stuff (Thx to desibond my budget was way extend but neverthless will be happy once i see the gaming potential of the machine then will decide what i should do with desibond)

AMD PhenomII X2 550+ Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2h------10000/-
Galaxy GTX260+ (216SP)OC ------ 10600/-
VIP SMPS 600W------2900/-
Samsung DVD writer 22x------1100/-

n mebbe i guess will have to go for a new cabinet so pls guys lookin to u once again for helping me out my budget is around 2500/- so i need a sturdy n roomy cabinet.....
Ur suggestion r welcome guys.....

Regards


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats on your first AMD rig. Also, enable "cool'n'quiet" which lowers CPU speed when not fully utilized. You can do the same in BIOS and then in windows power management, you need to pick power saver mode.

If you are loking for a cabinet for2.5k rupees, I would suggest CM Elite 335.

can you post a snapshot of inside of your cabinet so that we can advise on cable management??

It the cabinets power connectors are touching GPU, you better tie them with a band and try to tuck them under the mobo
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


topgear said:


> This is a great misconception. A 500W PSU with 80% efficiency rated means it will draw 600W from the power socket
> 
> PSU efficiency means :
> 
> ...



damn. how did I miscalculate. This. Thanks a lot buddy for the info.


----------



## nads (Aug 23, 2009)

thx desibond i will look into Cooler master series n i will post the pic of my CPU too.....

but now i m facing a peculiar problem....... i cont understand what to do mebbe desibond can help..... i connect to the internet through LAN n the prob i told u previously that i get a BSOD when i browse for 3-5mins...... i m consistenly getting it i dunno what is causing that and the speed is also very slow...... i can say this because when i connect to my dell studio 15 it works normally.... what could be the prob something in the bios which i have missed.... this thing is getting on my nerve...... have updated all my drivers (including BIOS) have checked the integrety of the connection in the bios also where it troubleshoots for the connection..... something i have missed in the BIOS pls guys help me out ......


regards


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2009)

Should be a driver conflict between new h/w and removed h/w (assuming that you have not reinstalled windows).

Put in any linux live CD/DVD and check how stable it is and how browsing is. 

Also, uninstall all the drivers and reinstall the new ones.


----------



## nads (Aug 23, 2009)

deisbond when i tried using the same Win xp installation from my own config it wouldnt boot ahead of the win logo tried with n without the 260 card but i used to get BSOD (i had changed to IDE IN THE Bios).... So i went for a fresh install hesitantly...... but now this browsing problem has turned up have already updated all the drivers from the gigabyte site but then also this problem is occuring........but on the other hand my studio 15 is working fine same win xp...... so the connection problem is ruled out..... any other thing it could be apart from driver conflict.....


and m complete noob in linux so i dont think will be trying that...

regards


----------



## janitha (Aug 23, 2009)

nads said:


> but on the other hand my studio 15 is working fine same win xp....
> regards



Are you using the Win XP CD received with the studio 15?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2009)

nads said:


> deisbond when i tried using the same Win xp installation from my own config it wouldnt boot ahead of the win logo tried with n without the 260 card but i used to get BSOD (i had changed to IDE IN THE Bios).... So i went for a fresh install hesitantly...... but now this browsing problem has turned up have already updated all the drivers from the gigabyte site but then also this problem is occuring........but on the other hand my studio 15 is working fine same win xp...... so the connection problem is ruled out..... any other thing it could be apart from driver conflict.....
> 
> 
> and m complete noob in linux so i dont think will be trying that...
> ...



*www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=3118&ost=xp#anchor_os

Download fresh drivers from here. 


Have you tried to play any games or tried to use any other application for long time like Video playback or audio playback?

If it happens only while browsing, it could be a problem with LAN drivers or there could be an IRQ conflict.


----------



## johnrosswrock (Aug 23, 2009)

does any one know compaq nx6120 laptop 1 Gb ram rates?????


----------



## nads (Aug 23, 2009)

desiibond said:


> *www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=3118&ost=xp#anchor_os
> 
> Download fresh drivers from here.
> 
> ...







i tried everything n i am tired now......nothing seems to be working to resolve the BSOD while browsing...... tried swapping new n old drivers but that also seems not to work, Even did complete format n reinstalled winxp twice but that also dosnt seem to help either  its still crashing... when i connect the lan cable the light /receiving light keeps on blinking continously (this phenomenon is with the latest lan driver from the gigabyte site) n when i load the old drivers it connects but at a slow speed n tthen gives ,e a BSOD for 1/2 a sec n then reboots......As u told desibond i tried playing GTR2 evolution for 21/2hrs n worked on 3ds max for another 1 hr nothing happened...... the system was stressed completely while i was playing at a high res so i guess the system is stable except the bloody LAN...... everything seems to be fine in the device manager toooo...... pls guys help me to resolve this issue....... what could it be..... i have a similar problem with my Samsung NC10 previously the LAN was working n browsing was smooth but lately the receiving light blinks just like in my new system....do lan wires have current fluctuations i dunno???? since my dell studio 15 is working fine n my old stem was tooo...... n by the way ddesibond i tried the lan diagnostic from the BIOS n realtek diagnostic utility tooo (from the supplied CD)n they show no hardware errors n they complete all the test sucessfully...... ur opinions r welcom......

regards
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


janitha said:


> Are you using the Win XP CD received with the studio 15?




no i m using a fresh win xp SP3 CD with which i have installed numerous time including Dell studio15 n samsung NC10 n not to mention many a times on my old mc toooo....... Dell studio ships with vista n i hate vista like anything.....yucks.....


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2009)

^^Hmm. can you post a screenshot of BSOD. Take a pic using camera or note down error code and file it is pointing to.


----------



## MSR@THNIK (Aug 24, 2009)

Guys it seems AMD 785G mobos out 
biostar A785GE RS 3240 TA785GE 128M RS 4156 (both ddr2) 
ASUS M4A785TD-V EV0 (DDR3) RS 6888 
@ lynx-india


----------



## tkin (Aug 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^Hmm. can you post a screenshot of BSOD. Take a pic using camera or note down error code and file it is pointing to.


Wouldn't a minidump help more?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 24, 2009)

This is for the LAPTOP:

If you want a really good gaming laptop on a tight budget, u can have a look in one of the oldest brands around who recently relaunched their laptop and  Desptops with a new goal: super performance and tight budget. 
I'm talking about Zenith, guys.
Their newly launched laptops are really high end and price is almost same as their counterparts with same config in US market.
At your budget you can go for a  Zenith SO Director Plus Ultra. The price is 44k, but at online it* is available at 33k*. URL:* *zenith-india.com/zenithso-directorplusultra-bb.aspx*
Config: 
*C2D 6500* (2 Ghz, 800Mhz FSB, 2MB L2 Cache)
    Intel® PM45 + ICH9-M Chipset Motherboard (1066MHz FSB)
    2 GB DDR2 (Max supported 8 GB)
    8X DVD Writer
*320 GB SATA, 5400 rpm*
    Integrated 2.0 Mega Pixel Web Camera
    Display    -    15.4” WXGA+ Wide TFT display – WXGA (1280x 800)
    Video Controller-*NVidia GeForce 9600M GS Discrete Graphics Controller with 512 MB Dedicated Video RAM*
    86 Key, Keypad with Windows function keys
    Integrated Wireless Card
    Integrated Bluetooth
    Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit LAN
    56K Modem V.90/92 support
    PCI Express Card Slot / 54 Support
    Memory Card Reader    -    Supports Memory Stick (MS), MS PRO, Multi Media Card (MMC), Secure Digital (SD) Cards
    Audio System    -    Built-in High Definition Audio – 2 Channel; 2 Stereo Speakers; 2 Omni-Directional Digital Microphones
    I/O Ports    -    CRT Port, 2 USB Port Version 2.0, RJ45 Connector For Ethernet,1 RJ 11 Connector For Modem,2 Audio Jack For Headphone–Out, Mic. In, 1 e-SATA/USB Combo Port; HDMI Port, Port replicator Port
    Power Supply    -    6 cell Li-Ion Battery Pack
    Power Management    -    Full feature ACPI Power Management; stand-by, suspend to disk, suspend to RAM. ACPI 2.0 supported with Intel SpeedStep
    Indicators    -    Power on/Suspend, Battery charging, Wireless LAN, HDD Access, , Caps Lock And Num Lock
    Power    -    90 W Adapter
    Security    -    Kensington Lock Hole
    Accessories    -    Power Cord, System Driver CD
    Warranty    -    One Year Warranty on the Laptop


----------



## tkin (Aug 24, 2009)

Samsung T220(22",1680x1050,2ms) for 12,100/-+Tax, Kolkata.


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ Congrats 

CoolerMaster Hyper 212 CPU Cooler ( Air ) Rs. 2450
CoolerMaster 120mm Blue Led Fan ( 2000RPM - 90CFM ) Rs. 520


----------



## johnrosswrock (Aug 26, 2009)

CAN ANY ONE TELL ME RATES OF COMPAQ nx6120 1 GB RAM PLEASE.........


----------



## desiibond (Aug 27, 2009)

^^dude. just give a call to HP customer care or call your local dealer. 

you can also check here:

1) lynx-india.com
2) theitwares.com


----------



## official (Aug 28, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the price of gtx 260 and 280???
PSU required to run them along with prices.
Any ati cards with better performance.
Any suggestion are welcome.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 28, 2009)

Sapphire Radeon 4890 for Rs. 13069/

Make sure that you have atleast 500 W or more powerful PSU for these monsters..


----------



## nads (Aug 28, 2009)

Galaxy GTX260+------10600/-
VIP 600W---------2900/-

I got these components 4-5 days back so the prices r quite recent.....

Regards


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2009)

^^Hey nads, are those BSODs resolved?


----------



## nads (Aug 29, 2009)

hiya desibond

the fault was zeroed in to the ethernet socket on my wall which had one of its pin bent n it hence it was causing the crashes..... thats all i could conjure up until now cause my ISP fellow connected my comp direclty to the my NC10 (which was also not connecting) started working properly..... so i guess this is the problem..... now the guy has promised me to replace the female RJ45 socket on my wall today n will update u guys hows it going..... in all probability it should be working well but u never know.... as for the setup i went for a new cabinet cause my old cabbie was feeling very cramped n for reasons unknown (mebbe cause it was 2 1/2yrs old) the LCD display which used to show my cabbies temp went off n could start again..... n since the GTX 260 card was damn hot when the case was open...... so i didnt wanted to take any chance n i went for a zebronics Reaper (sorry desibond but couldnt go with ur recs cause was low on cash splurged everything on the cpu+mobo+graphics Card) well i will be posting some pics of my cabinet as u wanted to see the insides....  

one more thing... what should be the ideal case temp......... cause my old case was much cooler than my new case dunno if its the diff between MSI 8600GT or the 260GTX...... but the card is like a flaming torch..... to tell u honestly i have never gone for such a costly card (my old cards comprise of SiS 6326 8MB,Riva TNT2 32MB,GeForce 6600GT 128MBDDR,XFX 8500GT 256MB , MSI 8600GT 512DDR2 n now GTX260) or powerful card yet i mean i always purchased cards in the range of 6-8K n i was never a high res gaming freak what mattered was the FPS for me..... so the GTX260 is quite a huge leap for me n the performance which i m getting is just insane.....

i mean ofcourse its not a GTX295 (cant imagine tht card) but i still cant get my card on the knees with the games which i m playing right now i used to game with the 8600GT on res of 1024 not more than that n with this card (i have a 19" viewsonic) i can play on the native res of my comp flawlessly...... n the CPU is damn Gud.... i thought AMDs r snails compared to intels but m proven wrong......no need for me to overclock as on date it has enough juice plus more for me at the moment but have read that it can be stable at 3.8Ghz with stock cooling.... n the prospect of unlocking the other 2 cores just makes me rub my hands in glee.... 

Thx desibond for ur recomendations appreciate a lot......will post the picks of my cpu ASAP

regards


----------



## desiibond (Aug 29, 2009)

great that the problem is going to rectified but strange that it occured due to faulty socket 

I do like Zebronics reaper is good VFM cabinet. Also, does is there an option to install side fans. coz one side fan can bring the temperatures down.


----------



## nads (Aug 29, 2009)

here r the pics of new system......


----------



## nads (Aug 29, 2009)

some more pics of my new baby.....


----------



## nads (Aug 29, 2009)

so thats all i guess...... desibond u didnt tell me how much temp is ideal temp for the cabinet in my old system i had 2 fans on the side 80mm i guess n they were high rpm fans with that switched on i used to get a cabbie temp of around 3-4C more than the ambient temperature (eg: ambient temp is 30C then cabbie temp would be 33-34C) but now my cabbies temp is around 40C with all the 3 fans working in the reaper i dont understand y..... but u should know this the reaper has 2 fans on the side panel one is 120mm n the other is 80mm n both r slow rpm fans plus the 120mm fan pushes air in the cabinet n the 80mm pulls out air from the cabinet...... then there is another fan i thinks its 92mm which pulls the from the cabinet n throws it out from the top..... then also the temps r so high...... one more thing which i noted was the 80mm on the side is quite effective while playing games because it actually throws hot air out (80 mm fan directly on top of the GTX260 n the 120mm fan just alil lower than the CPU) so its quite effective.... but i still want to reduce the temps in my cabbie......

CPU temps inrange of 40to max 50C upon load
GPU temp in range of 47 to max 63C upon load

CPU is ok but GPU is a concern for me..... kindly help..... n cant do anything about the cables cause there is no space in the cabbie for anything else....

opinions r welcome


----------



## desiibond (Aug 29, 2009)

anything under 45 should be just fine given that you have a GTX260.

Those temperatures of under 50 are pretty good actually. Don't worry about that. If you want to reduce them further, get Cooler Master 120mm fan and put on the side panel and also try to put the second 80mm fan on side panel to send air into the cabinet as there are already two fans (rear and top) that are pushing air out).

upload images to imageshack.us and put the forum links in the post. those images that you uploaded to forum are not accessible.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 29, 2009)

nads said:


> some more pics of my new baby.....



pics not opening.


----------



## nads (Aug 29, 2009)

well no updates as of now no dough ......well will live with 50C as of now but will change the 80mm fan on the side panel ASAP.....

n sorry bout the pics not opnening here r the links for the pics (sorry the res of the pics r low clicked with my sony camera my Digi cam batt has died out on me )

*img405.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc01148.jpg

let me know if u guys can see it or noooo

regards


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey nads 

 i too use the reaper cabinet , its close combat cabinet the air will be ventilated nicely so make 3 ventilation fans , as for GTX 260 

Idle temp is 50 - 55
Load temp is 70 - 75


----------



## nads (Aug 29, 2009)

r those the temps u r getting on ur rig pls let us know......

n i dont think i should be worrying if those r the temps these stuff is meaant to operate at.......


----------



## desiibond (Aug 29, 2009)

let me post temperatures in my PC that has 120mm CM fan and uses lot less heat generating HD4770. You will then get an idea on how good your cabinet's cooling is right now


----------



## desiibond (Aug 29, 2009)

Update:

I was trying to overclock my card using ATI Overdrive's auto tune.

Default core clock: 750MHz
Default Memory clock: 800MHz

current values;

core clock: 820MHz
memory clock: 815MHz

temperatures: 75C to 78C (card stressed at 87% load continuously for past couple of minutes).
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
PS: WHen I tried to do the same to my earlier card (2600XT), it used to become totally unstable after little bit of overclocking but this one looks to be rock solid


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 30, 2009)

nads said:


> r those the temps u r getting on ur rig pls let us know......
> 
> n i dont think i should be worrying if those r the temps these stuff is meaant to operate at.......



Yes dude thats normal , the Higher end cards will always generate this much heat if u want to lower means - Try This 

open the side panel which the LED fans are there disconnect the led fans , keep the table fan in the side of the cabinet .

u ll get 43 Idle & 65 Load 

But u'll get lots of dust 

The Reference cooler GTX 260 temperatures are Idle  60-65 
Load 85 - 95 , thats old GTX 65nm 

Dont worry ! these are normal


----------



## AVSEQ (Aug 30, 2009)

Any idea which company's UPS is best? My friend wants to buy one for normal computer operations i.e. without any graphics card etc. Please advise the specification and price.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 30, 2009)

APC. no second thought!!!

spec and price depends on how much power the rig needs.


----------



## nads (Aug 30, 2009)

alright then guys i will stop worrying bout tthe temps think they r cool enough..... n have no plans to keep a tableFan  to cool my rig m not that extreme......my last cabbie zebronics lava used to have 2 high rpm fan on the side n i know every month i was used to open my cabbie n clean a hell of the dust of my 8600 n the mobo the reaper is having slow rpm fans so let us see how much of a problem that will be......

BTW dangoodman is ur prone to dust inside..... let me know.....

desibond those r really hot temps i used to overcocl my 8600GT n never ever reached above 65C n i mean extreme overclocking

Core clock default 540---- i use to keep it at 700Mhz
memory clock default 800------i used to keep it at 966Mhz

n guess what my MSI card had passive cooling n no memory heatsink....... i should mention though that the cabbies 1 of the side fan was placed near the card n the air would directly hit 2 of the heat pipes of the card....ie i guess i could push it so high.... but i just luved that card i could run all my games including crysis at medium settings at 1024 res n get around 35-40FPS without any stuttering...... but lately the games were getting hold of the card so decided to dump them in favor of the new rig..... here r my overclock settings if u r interested...... though i couldnt do a hardware overclock to my proccy because i had a intel original mobo DG965RY so had to resort to setfSB n the 8600gt was overclock using the msi dual core program......sort of like ntune.....

E4300 default spd 1.8Ghz------to 2.26Ghz (stock cooling anything above that the comp freezed)

MSI geforce8600Gt  540/800------to 702/966Mhz


n the cabbie temp would rise like only 2-3C than normal temps but thats expected


----------



## desiibond (Aug 30, 2009)

65 degree to 75 degree at ful load is usual and I don't think that's heavy.

you are reallylucky to have that 8600GT runnning cool. people used to prepare omlette and prepare hot water for bath on that card


----------



## nads (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmmm i had read that 8800 were hot running cards but 8600gt not much...... anywayz i have stopped worrying bout the temps...... n regarding the BSOD which i was getting it has been resolved...... replaced the female side of my RJ45 cable (it had a bent pin inside) n the comp is running fine no crashes et all...... ao at last everything is fine n installed n running as it should.......

now only one issue is left its not a serious one though n this querstion is for damngoodman999...... since u also have the reaper cabbie u must have got a small speaker which gives out the BIOS beeps.... the prob is that when i attach that to my mobo n when the comp starts the POST the beep is continous (according to my mobo if everything is normal it should give one beep n carry on with the POST) but in my case the comp starts  normally but the beep is continous tried both the sides of the speaker pins either way on the mobo but the same result when this mobo was in my old cabbie it would give one beep normally.... so its a speaker problem do u also have the same?????? just curious.... this is the only thing to be resolved now rest all is working smooth........


----------



## desiibond (Aug 30, 2009)

Nads,

u sure that you connected all the front header properly?


----------



## jaganvignesh (Aug 30, 2009)

ok guys, how can i find whether my fans are high rpm ones or low rpm rigs?


----------



## mumblehere (Aug 30, 2009)

2day bought samsung 2033 plus for rs 7850 for uncle. i bot same last month for rs 7500.

they told prices ve risen, is it so?

as its onam festival in kerala, i think distributors ve increased the price in kerala, or its increasing nationwide?

told memory prices also increasing.


----------



## nads (Aug 31, 2009)

yes desibond i have connected all the front headers properly as i have said above that in my old cabbie the beep was coming properly but now with the cabbie change its continous so i guess the prob is with the speaker provided with the cabbie...... ur opinion is welcome if i m missin somthing.......


----------



## desiibond (Aug 31, 2009)

mumblehere said:


> 2day bought samsung 2033 plus for rs 7850 for uncle. i bot same last month for rs 7500.
> 
> they told prices ve risen, is it so?
> 
> ...



it happens. as the pricing is based on dollar value and inventory, we can't always expect prices to go down all the time.


----------



## AVSEQ (Aug 31, 2009)

desiibond said:


> APC. no second thought!!!
> 
> spec and price depends on how much power the rig needs.


 
Well these are the configurations of my friend
Processor: Core2Duo 2.8 Ghz
RAM: Kingston 2 GB DDR2
Motherboard: Intel DG33TL
HDD: Seagate 160 GB SATA

What would be the proper spec of UPS?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 31, 2009)

650VA I think is enough.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Aug 31, 2009)

what would be the price of a 1TB external HDD
here around my place it seems that the cost is around 9k
but one of my good friends in Mumbai says it's just 5k? 
can u guys tell me if I can get 1tb for 5 grands in hyd?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 31, 2009)

^^no. 1Tb internal is around 4.5k and external should be around 7k if I am right.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Aug 31, 2009)

I hope and ya I know that HDD's are of same dimensions... may not be the thickness...
so y can't I purchase a 1TB internal and a external case and use it ?  Will that be great?
pros? cons?  help me out


----------



## desiibond (Aug 31, 2009)

yes. but don't go for cheap 400 rupee external cases as they don't provide stable power and results in HDD crashes.

look for Antec or coolermaster cases but then again it would cost the same as external seagate/WD HDDs.


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2009)

Externel 3.5 inch :

WD 1TB My Book Essential @ Rs.5175
WD 1TB My Book Home Edition @ Rs.6150
Seagate 1TB FreeAgent @ Rs.5225

@ desiibond - I'm using a cheap externel case from techcom with one of my old 320GB IDE HDD & it's working perfectly fine for more than 15 months


----------



## desiibond (Sep 1, 2009)

^^how is the power pin that is connected to the external HDD case. Is it round plug in like laptop charger or does it look like S-Video connector?


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Sep 1, 2009)

topgear said:


> Externel 3.5 inch :
> 
> WD 1TB My Book Essential @ Rs.5175
> WD 1TB My Book Home Edition @ Rs.6150
> ...



thats it... where do u get such prices? 
I can go for  Seagate 1TB FreeAgent @ Rs.5225 right away.. but where?
And, would it cost lesser if I order it from US thru a friend?


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2009)

^Get WD mybook essential i say. Seagate is failing a lot these days!


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^how is the power pin that is connected to the external HDD case. Is it round plug in like laptop charger or does it look like S-Video connector?



It's looks like s-video connector 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


lovelyCliffHanger said:


> thats it... where do u get such prices?
> I can go for  Seagate 1TB FreeAgent @ Rs.5225 right away.. but where?
> And, would it cost lesser if I order it from US thru a friend?



I got the quotes from :
*www.theitwares.com/


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Sep 2, 2009)

topgear said:


> It's looks like s-video connector
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



Thanks cuz. looks like a great site.... 
btw E8400 core 2 duo is still going strong on price 8950..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 2, 2009)

lovelyCliffHanger said:


> Thanks cuz. looks like a great site....
> btw E8400 core 2 duo is still going strong on price 8950..



Who will buy that E8400 no human will buy this time , AMD is kicking out Intel in 2009 in all PRICE TAGS


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2009)

^Precisely! C2D E8400 is no longer a good buy as at arnd the same price(add only Rs.600-800), one can buy Phenom II X4 920/940!

Phenom II X3 740 should also be arnd 8k which should positively kick the hell out of E8400.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2009)

^^True. E8400 is no more VFM. People might  say that it gives much better FPS over AMD dual cores. But if you compare X2 550 with E8400, the differnce isn't much but X2 550 is 4k cheaper and if you put that 4k into GPU budget, you will get much much better GPU, which takes gaming to next level.


----------



## mandar5 (Sep 3, 2009)

hi guys i wanna build rig on modest 30k budget for maya,3dmax,adobe cs3!should i go for amd or intel?


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Sep 3, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^True. E8400 is no more VFM. People might  say that it gives much better FPS over AMD dual cores. But if you compare X2 550 with E8400, the differnce isn't much but X2 550 is 4k cheaper and if you put that 4k into GPU budget, you will get much much better GPU, which takes gaming to next level.


Are you guys serious?  btw i was talking about price going strong .. not whether we should get it 
I don't know I feet lotta aversion towards amd... diskliked it right from my 2800+


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2009)

^^yes. Am dead serious. any specifi reason why you disliked? Earlier versions of P3 and entire lineup of P4s were disasters. Especially P4s. they used to generate lot of heat, not good at multitasking and were beaten fair and square by Athlons. But then they came back with core2duo's and core2quads. 

Now atleast AMD has answer to core2duos with Athlon II and Phenom II which cost lot less but match their competition and easily beat competition that is at same price.


----------



## bs25 (Sep 8, 2009)

would u provide rates 4 following graphic cards ...
xfx geforce 9600gso
xfx geforce 9600gt
palit geforce 9600gt
zotac geforcegt eco
am planning to buy one... also if u could recommend one...?


----------



## Krow (Sep 8, 2009)

^Palit 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 4.5-4.7k is the best. Get it.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2009)

^^ +100 for that. I'm using it. Go for it.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 9, 2009)

Palit is now a days doing good ! me too using GTX260 happy with that !


----------



## nads (Sep 10, 2009)

guys a friend of mine is planning to buy a PSP for the first time n asked me to help him decide which model to go for did  some research on the net..... n m confused as to which one to buy the PSP2000 or 3000..... as far as i know we can use homebrew firmware for PSP2000 but not for 3000 (only for US n Japan models i read somewhere).... since my friend is interested to run his games from the MS stick most of the time...... I m new to PSP never had one but been researching it for the past few days n i need ur opinion guys as to which one to go for..... PSP3000 also has some interlacing problems i dunno if that has been rectified...... n the mic is not necessary..... n guys pls let me know the prices tooooo....... n what do u think about the PSP1000(phat) lemme knoow ASAP........thx


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

you can go for Sony PSP 3000 or wait for PSP Go which costs 250$ and releasing on October 1st and may be released in India by end of October.


----------



## nads (Sep 10, 2009)

not interested in PSP go desibond the screens tooo small n it looks like a nintendo....... n my friends hates them......we just have to decide on psp2000 or 3000..... which one is better n what r the prices...... remember games should run off the MS stick.... thats priority no1....... n is sony launching a new variant of PSP (apart from Go ofcourse)...... n guys lemme know the prices too in mumbai......

Thx


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

as per gamespot:

The PSP-3000 plays the same games and offers the same media support as the older PSP models, but Sony has upgraded the system with an improved LCD screen and a new built-in microphone. The LCD is the same size and resolution as older PSP displays, but it has a "wider color gamut and anti-reflection technology," according to the latest Sony press release. 

*au.gamespot.com/features/6196930/index.html


----------



## nads (Sep 10, 2009)

i m aware of that desibond but what about the interlacing issues in the psp3000 has that been resolved .....


----------



## pacifistr (Sep 10, 2009)

Update -
Gigabyte M61PME-S2H - 2150
AMD Athlon II X2 250 - 4000


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

nads said:


> i m aware of that desibond but what about the interlacing issues in the psp3000 has that been resolved .....


 
hmm. i don't think they were fixed.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 11, 2009)

hi please tell me what are the currnet prices of COrsair VX450W PSU and HD4650 or HD 4670 or 9600GT based garphics card (Also mention the good company for the graphics card which good support in delhi) in delhi.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2009)

Corsair VX450W Rs. 4-4.4K
Sapphire HDHD4650 512MB GDDR2 Rs. 3.8K
Sapphire HD4670 512MB GDDR3 Rs. 4.4K
Palit or Zotac 9600GT Rs. 4.6-4.8K


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Guys

Can u please suggest the best laptop for strictly under 30 k? I would prefer a laptop with arnd 2GB RAM.

Thanks in advance! 

Also, the VX550 seems to be out of the market at the moment. I am planning to buy a PC within the next 2 weeks. Which is the best alternative?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

Tagan StoneRock and Cooler master RealPower

Look for any 80 PLUS certified PSUs


----------



## Xeno (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello, 

I am looking for the following components, as my budget isnt that good enough, Ill be eventually getting the optional parts later on.* I currently reside in Tumkur, which is like 65 kms north of Bangalore*, therefore if someone could find out the prices and availability of the following parts I am listing, it'd be greatly appreciated. 

The PC is not intended for gaming (casual) and I will not overclock or anything like that . Just require a system that's reliable and can stay on for hours and hours.

Processor:*
AMD Athlon II X2 240 (2.8GHz)*

Motherboard:*
 ASUS M3A76-CM sAM2 *

Memory:*
Corsair XMS2 DHX KIT 2048MB (2x1GB) PC2-6400U CL5-5-5*

Harddrive:
Well too many choices so I don't know which one to go for as of now. Need something reliable. 250-320 GB would do just fine as of now as ill add more harddrives later

Powersupply:
I know Antec has presence in India  Just don't know whether the *Earthwatts 500W PSU* is available or not. I dont mind paying the extra cause I intend to save on electricity. Since I might throw in additional harddrives and a graphics card some months down the line, Ill opt for a higher PSU like this one.


Ill be carrying over the monitor, case, keyboard/mouse, optical drives, UPS from the older system to use with this new system.

Any other suggestions are welcome  I just aim for a reliable system with somewhat gaming performance. I intend to continue with XP SP2 as of now and will probably shift to windows 7 next year.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

processor: that is a good choice. price: 3k - 3.5k

mobo: pick Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H or ASUS M3A78-EM instead. 760G is not a good chipset if you are going to use onboard graphics .Price: 4k-4.5k

HDD: go for Western Digital green or blue 500Gb : 2.5k 

PowerSupply: I would pick Corsair VX450W : 4.2k

I usually go to SP Road to purchase these. Golcha and ankit are very reliable vendors there.


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 12, 2009)

geek_iit said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can u please suggest the best laptop for strictly under 30 k? I would prefer a laptop with arnd 2GB RAM.
> 
> ...



Any suggestions on the 30k laptop?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

^^hmm. Check Acer 5536 and 5536G.


----------



## Krow (Sep 12, 2009)

desiibond said:


> processor: that is a good choice. price: 3k - 3.5k
> 
> mobo: pick Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H or ASUS M3A78-EM instead. 760G is not a good chipset if you are going to use onboard graphics .Price: 4k-4.5k
> 
> ...


Why not the Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 4.3k instead?


----------



## Xeno (Sep 12, 2009)

desiibond said:


> processor: that is a good choice. price: 3k - 3.5k
> 
> mobo: pick Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H or ASUS M3A78-EM instead. 760G is not a good chipset if you are going to use onboard graphics .Price: 4k-4.5k
> 
> ...




Thank you for the quick reply. Checked out the ASUS M3A78-EM and its all good to go !

What is the difference between WD Green and Blue ?  2.5k really sounds like a killer price  

and what would the corsair XMS2 2x1 GB cost ? ( mainly  because it'd be useless on XP 32bit OS to put 4GB of RAM ... and its not even needed..)

EDIT EDIT:
Just saw your post Techalomaniac, 
The board seems good with nearly the same specs as the ASUS, although I haven't got an idea about Biostar. Also it seems to lack 7.1 sound system,e-SATA port and HDMI port... I currently use a CRT but when wallet allows ill go in for a better display


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

Green: power saving mode and slows down when not in use
blue: mainstream HDD

@technalomaniac, I always prefer Gigabyte/ASUS/MSI over other brands and recommend the same. just a personal opinion though


----------



## Xeno (Sep 12, 2009)

@desiibond,

WD Green it is then. Would you have the contact numbers of the vendors you recommended ? (PM me )

thanks for all the help !


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 12, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^hmm. Check Acer 5536 and 5536G.



Thanks a lot dude! 

How about dell inspiron series?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

afaik, it starts at 35k.


----------



## Manickaraj (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a 19" LCD monitor and my rig is in my signature. Can a APC 500VA UPS provide backup for my rig? 5 to 10 minutes will do. Are should I go for 600VA UPS? If so, pls suggest some reliable brands(APC is damn costly) with a long warranty coverage. Also quote the prices.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 13, 2009)

500VA won't be enough. you need 650VA atleast but 800VA is recommended.

APC may be costly but it comes with amazing reliability. better stick to APC.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 13, 2009)

^quite right. The local UPS'es don't switch fast enough when the power goes out (the response time to switch from ac -> dc has to be fast ) and your pc has a chance of crashing. Plus when it'd come to battery maintainance / replacement, APC will be much more standardised.

APC's lowest end ups'es arent good at all (the 1400-1700 rs ups...), but higher end is far better still.


----------



## Manickaraj (Sep 13, 2009)

desiibond said:


> 500VA won't be enough. you need 650VA atleast but 800VA is recommended.
> 
> APC may be costly but it comes with amazing reliability. better stick to APC.



Ok then. I ll stick to 650VA. Wats the price.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 13, 2009)

should be around 3k for 650V


----------



## mumblehere (Sep 13, 2009)

Manickaraj said:


> Ok then. I ll stick to 650VA. Wats the price.




i bot it 2 months back, was 3.1k then


----------



## Xeno (Sep 13, 2009)

Hrm a question,

Seeing that the ATHLON II X4 quad @ 5.5k is just a killer price for a quad core, what would be the appropriate baseline motherboard (with DDR3 support) with onboard graphics that'd go along with it ? I feel I can stretch my budget beyond the Athlon X2 240. DDR3 mem sticks doesnt seem expensive either.

Edit: ill throw in a GPU in 2-3 months later after I buy this  paisa management.

EDITED: Techalomaniac thanks for pointing out the mistake


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

^Its the Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k, not Phenom. I think desiibnd likes ASUS M785G-EVO, but I'm not sure if it comes with integrated 4200 graphics... Its 7k, expensive IMO, but has crossfire support!


----------



## Xeno (Sep 13, 2009)

You mean the Asus M4A785TD-V EVO ? That does seem like a sweet board


> The AMD 785G features the updated HD 4200 graphics engine that adds DirectX 10.1 and UVD 2.0 features along with multi-channel LPCM audio output to the mix compared to the previous generation HD 3200 on the 780G chipset.



I think I am going in  for this  don't mind the wait or the $ tag. Any chances for the prices to lower for this board ? I am not buying in a month's time... after ill need it though.

12.5k for Procy and Mobo, (5.5k + 7k = 12.5k)
2.5k for RAM,  (Corsair XMS2 available in this price bracket ?)
2.5k for HDD ,  (WD Green 500GB)
4-4.5k for PSU (Corsair or Antec)

21.5k in total .. hrm will need to save up a bit more  ..


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 13, 2009)

i like to know the prices of ZOTAC GeForce 9600GT ECO card in delhi and also please tell me about the service provided by company is it good or bad.


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 13, 2009)

Apparently the VX 550 and CM Real Power Pro 550 PSU are not available at the moment in kolkata. I am planning to buy a PC in the next 10 days. Is Seasonic 500 W a good alternative? Any recommended model?
The other alternative is CM RP Modular 500W. Which one is better? Any other suggestions are also welcome.  

My config:

AMD Phenom II X4 920 Black Edition
Biostar TA790GX+128M
RAM: Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800Mhz 2x2GB
Western Digital SATA 2 500 GB 32 MB Buffer - WD5000AVVS
Samsung DVDRW
Palit GTX260 Sonic (Palit GTX 260 Sonic 216 SP 896MB DDR-III [HDMI])

Will a 500 W 80 plus rated PSU be enough for this?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 13, 2009)

if you want to go for AM3 mobo (785G), you have to go with DDR3 and 2Gb Transcend costs 2k-2.2k right now.

for PSU, i would pick corsair over Antec.


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

Corsair PSU's are Seasonic OEM so Seasonic 500W is a must buy. I recommend the modular CM RP 500 though because it ensures lesser cable clutter and hence better airflow.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 13, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Corsair PSU's are Seasonic OEM so Seasonic 500W is a must buy. I recommend the modular CM RP 500 though because it ensures lesser cable clutter and hence better airflow.




Wat is SEASONIC OEM?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> Wat is SEASONIC OEM?




Its not for u ! Ok Zotac 9600GT eco ?? Y u could buy 9600GT for 4.5K + 1K for PSU should do gr8


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 13, 2009)

PLEASE TELL ME I AM GOING TO BUY CORSAIR VX 450W PSU.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 13, 2009)

desiibond said:


> if you want to go for AM3 mobo (785G), you have to go with DDR3 and 2Gb Transcend costs 2k-2.2k right now.
> 
> for PSU, i would pick corsair over Antec.



Ahhh yes yes. DDR3 Transcend doesn't sound much (considering I paid 900 bucks for my DDR 512MB ), but is there a better alternative ? 



Techalomaniac said:


> Corsair PSU's are Seasonic OEM so Seasonic 500W is a must buy. I recommend the modular CM RP 500 though because it ensures lesser cable clutter and hence better airflow.



Yep that's true again. Basically the same SMPS as Corsair, didn't know if they were available here... Any idea about the retail value of Seasonic 500W ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> PLEASE TELL ME I AM GOING TO BUY CORSAIR VX 450W PSU.




U dont need Corsair VX450 to run 9600GT ! just seasonic PSU for 1K is enough but if u r over budget u can go for VX450 its safer anyway  , cooler master 500watts (or) Corsair CX400 watts is enough to handle the 9600GT flawless


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 13, 2009)

OH THX@DGM


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 13, 2009)

geek_iit said:


> Apparently the VX 550 and CM Real Power Pro 550 PSU are not available at the moment in kolkata. I am planning to buy a PC in the next 10 days. Is Seasonic 500 W a good alternative? Any recommended model?
> The other alternative is CM RP Modular 500W. Which one is better? Any other suggestions are also welcome.
> 
> My config:
> ...



Will a Seasonic 500W (80 Plus) be enough for the rig mentioned above. I dont have too much idea about power consumptions..

Thanks Techalomaniac for ur reco!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 13, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> U dont need Corsair VX450 to run 9600GT ! just seasonic PSU for 1K is enough but if u r over budget u can go for VX450 its safer anyway  , cooler master 500watts (or) Corsair CX400 watts is enough to handle the 9600GT flawless



he mentioned that he is gonna go for a GPU in 2-3 months. So, it's better to go for atleast a 450W 80 PLUS certified PSU now than to make a change again later.


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

geek_iit said:


> Will a Seasonic 500W (80 Plus) be enough for the rig mentioned above. I dont have too much idea about power consumptions..
> 
> Thanks Techalomaniac for ur reco!


Yes, by a few miles. But I recommend the CM RP 500W Modular anyway.


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 13, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Yes, by a few miles. But I recommend the CM RP 500W Modular anyway.



Thanks! But this review swayed me towards seasonic's side. 

*www.extremeoverclocking.com/reviews/cases/Seasonic_S12_500W_1.html

Also, I read that the GTX 260 Sonic consumes 282 W at full load. Do the other components consume so less power? :O


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

desiibond said:


> he mentioned that he is gonna go for a GPU in 2-3 months. So, it's better to go for atleast a 450W 80 PLUS certified PSU now than to make a change again later.


But i thought he is on a budget !!


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, other than CPU (120W).


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

geek_iit said:


> Thanks! But this review swayed me towards seasonic's side.
> 
> *www.extremeoverclocking.com/reviews/cases/Seasonic_S12_500W_1.html
> 
> Also, I read that the GTX 260 Sonic consumes 282 W at full load. Do the other components consume so less power? :O



No way 190 to 220 watts of full load 260GTX sonic - i m using   - < 282 watts is for  GTX 295GTX & GTX 285 & HD 4870X2


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 13, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> No way 190 to 220 watts of full load 260GTX sonic - i m using   - < 282 watts is for  GTX 295GTX & GTX 285 & HD 4870X2



I found some reviews:

*www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?id=2813&cid=3&pg=8

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_260_Sonic_216_SP/27.html


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

^^ what are those reviews , when palit released GTX260 revolution ??


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 13, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ what are those reviews , when palit released GTX260 revolution ??



Sorry, I didnt get u.. The reviews mention the GFX card as GTX 260 sonic edition.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

the techpowerup 

I am using it , the maximum power on LOAD is CRYSIS game 4 hrs continuous play 231watts thats limit


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 13, 2009)

Now that i5 is cheaply available in India, can someone suggest a suitable alternative for my rig with i5 and a compatible MB and GFX card? I am looking for equivalent/better gaming performance as my previously decided rig:

Processor: AMD Phenom II X4 920 BE
Biostar TA790GX+128M
RAM: Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800Mhz 2x2GB
Western Digital SATA 2 500 GB 32 MB Buffer - WD5000AVVS
Samsung DVDRW
Cabinet - CM 690
Seasonic 500W PSU
Palit GTX260 Sonic
OCZ Freeze Extreme Thermal Compound
Logitech Ergonomic KB (without mouse)

Also, my budget is 40k without monitor. So kindly suggest the best alternative within this budget. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


damngoodman999 said:


> the techpowerup
> 
> I am using it , the maximum power on LOAD is CRYSIS game 4 hrs continuous play 231watts thats limit



Ok, thanks for the info 

Then I am going for a 500 W 80 plus PSU for my rig. Thanks to u and techalomaniac 
I just wanted to confirm the power consumption so that I didnt have any unexpected surprises.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

@ *Geek_iit*

Dude seasonic 500watts cannot handle Palit GTX 260 sonic ! u need more than 36amp or more under 12v rail 

Corsair VX550 is safest way to handle GTX260 

As for the proccy & mobo 

Corei5 750 10700/-

Gigabyte GA-p55-UD3r - 10300/-


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 13, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ *Geek_iit*
> 
> Dude seasonic 500watts cannot handle Palit GTX 260 sonic ! u need more than 36amp or more under 12v rail
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion. 
VX550 is not available in Kolkata at the moment. Which is the best alternative PSU? Will seasonic 600W do? Or CM RPModular 500W?

If nothing else, I'll pbly hv to go fr TX 650. But it'll strain my budget a lot!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

geek_iit said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> VX550 is not available in Kolkata at the moment. Which is the best alternative PSU? Will seasonic 600W do? Or CM RPModular 500W?
> 
> If nothing else, I'll pbly hv to go fr TX 650. But it'll strain my budget a lot!



VX550 is 5.8K ,TX650 is 6.8K almost future proof for SINGLE GPU ! it has enough power to handle a high gaming rig 

go for TX650


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 13, 2009)

i like to know the prices of ZOTAC GeForce 9600GT ECO card in delhi and also please tell me about the service provided by company is it good or bad.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 14, 2009)

I went to market today, spend 2hours searching various shops. I checked out Intel's and AMD's Proccy Lineup.Here Are the Quotes I got:
CPU
Quad Core Q8400: 8500/-
Core 2 Duo E7500: 5750/-
Dual Core E5300: 3300/-
Amd Sempron 140: 1890/-(No Other Models Available)

Mobo:
GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2: 2550/-
Asus P5KPL-AM IN
Asus P5QLM G41 chipset: Rs3050/-

RAM(Rates have increased):
2GB Kingston 800Mhz - Rs1600/-
2GB Simmtronics 667Mhz - Rs1500/-
2GB Corsair - Rs1750/-
2GB Dynet - Rs 1375/-
2GB Hynix - Rs1425/-

All are local rates @ Jaipur


----------



## Manickaraj (Sep 14, 2009)

desiibond said:


> should be around 3k for 650V



Thanks bond. How many minutes do u think it ll give backup for my rig?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 14, 2009)

5-10 minutes I think if you pick 450W PSU


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2009)

gary4gar said:


> Amd Sempron 140: 1890/-*(No Other Models Available)*


Pity... AMD has such cool models out now, pity they are not available in Jaipur.


----------



## ashok jain (Sep 14, 2009)

nads said:


> i m aware of that desibond but what about the interlacing issues in the psp3000 has that been resolved .....



Dear,

As per latest report , the problem is still there , but its minimised to some segment only.

we have ready stock of product with Sony india warranty , 7950/-

thank you


----------



## nads (Sep 14, 2009)

ashok jain said:


> Dear,
> 
> As per latest report , the problem is still there , but its minimised to some segment only.
> 
> ...





Can i dish out custom firmaware on the PSP3000 n play games from the mem stick..... or still psp3000 is hacker proof...... dont mind going in for psp2000 main priority is tro play games from the mem stick....... how much does the psp2000 cost in mumbai?????

thx


----------



## desiibond (Sep 14, 2009)

what's the reason for not liking PSP Go? they removed UMD from this and also Sony is supposed to fix display issues in this one. 

43% lighter than previous version
16 GB on-board flash memory
Bluetooth support
Memory Stick Micro support

yes, it may have a half inch smaller display but I think that it will have a better resolution, negating the size factor.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2009)

What is the current price of X-mini Max stereo speakers ?


----------



## max007 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm planning to buy a pc and i wana go for intel core quad processor(2.66GHz)...my problem is which mobo you guys prefer ???..intel or asus or anything else??
My budget for motherboard 4.5k.
Plz reply.
Thanks.


----------



## sree01 (Sep 14, 2009)

Guys, what is your opinion about this combo 
Athlon II X2 240 + BIOSTAR A760GE

Also suggest one best and cheap cabinet for this combo

Thanks in advance


----------



## Xeno (Sep 14, 2009)

*@ Sree01*

Hmmmm while that's not a bad mobo and does fairly okay, I think there are others better than it at the same price range. How much are you paying for the proccy and mobo (individually)

And you could opt for Zebronics Rage, huge fan on the side and I think it comes in 1.5-1.6k range probably...not sure of the price but its not expensive.
*www.zebronics.net/images/cabinets/rage-s.jpg


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2009)

max007 said:


> I'm planning to buy a pc and i wana go for intel core quad processor(2.66GHz)...my problem is which mobo you guys prefer ???..intel or asus or anything else??
> My budget for motherboard 4.5k.
> Plz reply.
> Thanks.


No Intel at all. Gigabyte EP43-DS3L should be for 3.8k, but IMO you should look for Gigabyte-P43 UD series mobos as they are better around the same price.



sree01 said:


> Guys, what is your opinion about this combo
> Athlon II X2 240 + BIOSTAR A760GE
> Also suggest one best and cheap cabinet for this combo
> Thanks in advance


Good processor and outdated mobo. Get the Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 4.3k, which comes with integrated ATI 4200 graphics, which means u can even play crysis @ medium settings. 

Cabinet : Zebronics Bijli @ 1k-1.5k


----------



## jit_devil2 (Sep 15, 2009)

hey just curious seasonic 500watt available in kolkata???if yes wats the price?????


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2009)

Just call tirupati enterprise - the distributor of seasonic PSU 
+91-33-2225-1192


----------



## Manickaraj (Sep 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> 5-10 minutes I think if you pick 450W PSU



I think I ll go for Numeric 800 VA as Agent 001 said in the current issue. Cause I am doubtful whether APC 650 VA can hold my rig if I was gaming during a power failure. APC 800 VA is really costly. Wat do u say bond?


----------



## jit_devil2 (Sep 15, 2009)

seasonic will be out of my budget i guess..........i got around 2.2k-2.4 ks to dish out............my options are an used cm extreme power 600watt for 1.7ks......it works nice...........and a new gigabyte 460watt........so wat should i opt for................btw i have heard bad things about cm 600watt............but da encouragement is that manickraj runs a 4870 on it........so i should be fine i guess


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2009)

afaik, price of  CM extremepower 600W is around 3k. 

Also, note that CM Extremepower 600W is overrated 500W. It's better to pay 2.5k and get 500W than to pay 1.7k for 600W used one.


----------



## jit_devil2 (Sep 15, 2009)

2.5ks 500watt??? you mean coolermaster psu 500watt????or any other brand.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2009)

yes. coolermaster.


----------



## sree01 (Sep 15, 2009)

Xeno said:


> *@ Sree01*
> 
> Hmmmm while that's not a bad mobo and does fairly okay, I think there are others better than it at the same price range. How much are you paying for the proccy and mobo (individually)
> 
> ...



Athlon II X2 240 - 3.2k
BIOSTAR A760GE - 2.9k

Also specify a good UPS


----------



## maldyzooks (Sep 15, 2009)

guys,
any info on any  785g based ATX motherboards other than the asus one?
gigabyte, asrock , any ?
cant find any on sale anywhere online here.


----------



## official (Sep 15, 2009)

guys i want to know the price of gtx 295 and the psu for running this single card in Kolkata.
Other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 15, 2009)

official said:


> guys i want to know the price of gtx 295 and the psu for running this single card in Kolkata.
> Other suggestions are welcome.



Palit Gtx 295 -> 28K , Zotac ->29 , EVGA 30

Corsair TX650 can handle


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2009)

for GTX295, I think corsair TX750 should be good.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> for GTX295, I think corsair TX750 should be good.



HX620 can also handle GTX295!


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Guys

I was planning on going for Biostar TA 790 GX + 128M with Phenom X4 920 BE, Palit GTX 260 Sonic and Corsair XMS 2 DDR 2 RAM 800 MHz, 2x2 GB. But apparently, it is currently unavailable in kolkata 
I need to buy within the next week. Please suggest a suitable alternative. I do not need X-Fire or onboard graphics, just a solid MB with very high reliability and great gaming performance. It wud b grt if its in the same price range as the originally planned one.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 18, 2009)

Then either Biostar TA790GXB
Or Gigabyte MA78GM US2H


----------



## max007 (Sep 18, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> No Intel at all. Gigabyte EP43-DS3L should be for 3.8k, but IMO you should look for Gigabyte-P43 UD series mobos as they are better around the same price.


thx for your reply 
any Biostar mobo you prefar?
My budget mobo + processor = 14k n i live in kolkata.
Thx.


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

*thunder.02dragon* is a dealer I believe in Kolkata. He can guide you better.


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2009)

official said:


> guys i want to know the price of gtx 295 and the psu for running this single card in Kolkata.
> Other suggestions are welcome.



Contact this guy thunder.02dragon. Just send him a pM.

GTX 295 should be Rs. 29-30K

For PSU get Corsair TX650W. It Rs. 7K


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 19, 2009)

Drop me a PM regarding whatever Products You require..and you will get all those delivered at your home 
Free Of cost*
*Only for Kolkata Customers 
Guys guys..why not you give link over here..
www.exoduspc.in
Its not possible for me alone to update the prices regularly..but if prices seem on higher side..give me a call to 9432876818


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

guys, any idea how much DDR-400 512meg costs?


----------



## Xeno (Sep 19, 2009)

900-980 bucks for Transcend  512 MB DDR RAM.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

^^great. Thanks for the price detail


----------



## Xeno (Sep 19, 2009)

Ill be heading to bangalore on Monday  ... time to splurge 

Oh and Dynet costs the same nearly so its just better to go for transcend... Dynet is like 30 bucks cheaper that's all.


p.s had received my PM ?


----------



## ak24 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey guys what is the price of quad core processor in mumbai... also could someone pls tell me which intel motherboard is compatible with that and the price 
Thanx


----------



## Krow (Sep 19, 2009)

^Get AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k, best quad core you can get! Beats Intel Q8200 and Q6600 too, both are priced way above at 8k and 12k. Mobo, get Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 4.3k. Best buys really,


----------



## maldyzooks (Sep 19, 2009)

guys, any idea if any of these motherboards available? cant find em

gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H
gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H
asus M4A785TD-V EVO
asrock M3A785GXH
msi 785GT-E63
msi 785G-E65
msi 785G-E53


----------



## Krow (Sep 19, 2009)

Check:

www.theitwares.com (call them and ask)
www.lynx-india.com  (search their site)


----------



## amogh (Sep 20, 2009)

i want to buy new mother board and processor currently i am having pentium 4 2.93ghz HT and ati radeon xpress 200 motherboard  i have a very limited budget i have finalise Phenom II X2 550 BE for processor please suggest me a good board which sholud have atlest 4 memory banks and budget for board is 2000 to 3000rs or suggest me other board for intel processor e7500 is 7500 better then phenom 550 be ? 
thanks in advance


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2009)

@ *amogh* Change the processor to Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k as it is quad core and also a nice proccy. If you don't need a quad core then Phenom II X2 550BE is the best dual core at that price and it is better than the E7500. I dunno of any board that comes with 4 Memory slots for that budget. However a good board for your needs would be Biostar TA785GE 128M with ATI4200 128MB graphics and you can play crysis too with the onboard gfx on the board. It costs about 4k and is totally worth the price.


----------



## amogh (Sep 20, 2009)

hey thanks but i dont need any onboard graphics since i have an xfx  8600 gt graphic card 
so suggest me a board in that budget of 2000-3000rs with four slots  of memory 
 for Phenom II X2 550BE


----------



## Xeno (Sep 20, 2009)

Just came back from bangalore  got the stuff from Ankit Infotech (Shop #114, SP Road, Bangalore.)*
Special thanks to desiibond for recommending a good vendor,*

Asus M4A785TD-V EVO -* 6900/-*
AMD Athlon II X4 620 (2.6 Ghz) - *5400/-*
Transcend Value DDR3 2GB RAM - *2500/-*
WD Caviar Green 500GB - *2500/-*
CoolerMaster Realpower 460W (80+ Certified) - *3560/-*
Zebronics Bijli Cabinet (without SMPS) *1200/- *
with SMPS *1600/-*

Bargained and brought the mobo price from 7.2 -> 6.9k and SMPS from 3700 -> 3560.

*prices are not inclusive of 4% VAT.


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2009)

amogh said:


> hey thanks but i dont need any onboard graphics since i have an xfx  8600 gt graphic card
> so suggest me a board in that budget of 2000-3000rs with four slots  of memory
> for Phenom II X2 550BE


I don't think that there are any boards for that price with four memory slots.
Minimum would probably be Xeno's board @ 7k. 
*www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=fcsXWSxnhzZE9rnR



Xeno said:


> Just came back from bangalore  got the stuff from Ankit Infotech (Shop #114, SP Road, Bangalore.)*
> Special thanks to desiibond for recommending a good vendor,*
> 
> Asus M4A785TD-V EVO -* 6900/-*
> ...


Congratulations on the purchase. I must say that it is a really cool buy. Especially the PSU and the mobo.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you  ! 

I yet have to install windows on this, its still packed.  Any suggestion for better DDR3 1600-1800 RAM ( 4GB) ? the one I have is 1333 right now and I couldn't buy corsair XMS3 due to budget constrictions  .. prolly will get it after some 2 months.  ill be putting WinXP64Bit OS on this and Win7 in dual boot.

Although what a massive jump from 2.1 Ghz Single core Athlon XP to Q-core 2.6Ghz... 

and goodbye IDE HDD !


----------



## amogh (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks 
but i dont have that much budget for board  so give me best value for money for 2000rs - 3000rs for Phenom II X2 550BE without any onboard graphics since having xfx 8600 gt card thanks in advance  and memory should support atleast 8gb


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2009)

Biostar has some 785G mobo which is darn cheap @ only Rs. 3.5-4K.

There is not any mobo available under 4K which does not has on board gfx. They all has onboard gfx


----------



## Krow (Sep 21, 2009)

^and AFAIK, none have 4 memory slots, do they?


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2009)

Yup, 2-3K vanilla mobos does not come with more than 2 RAM slots 

BTW, that biostar 785G mobo costs Rs. 4.3K so it's better to get biostar 780G based mobo instead


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 22, 2009)

whats with the sudden upsurge of RAM prices? I am gonna buy a PC tom and the prices that I m getting are 4400 for corsair XMS2 2x2 Gb (non paired)!! :O  
The paired ones arent even available in kolkata (source: thunder dragon)!! I dont hv much choice of waiting coz I come down in kolkata only once in 8 months or so. If i get it shipped, the prices would be high anyhow! Talk of being stuck!


----------



## ak24 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi can someone suggest a ASUS MB( with price) compatible with AMD Athlon II X4 620 .. also a video card (with price). will i be able to play all games with that config


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2009)

@ geek_iit - corsair 800Mhz c5 ram should be Rs. 1.6K per 2Gb stick.
He may be quoting the 800Mhz c4 ram as it performs better and costs more 

@ ak24 - asus has one 785G based full ATX mobo in that price range. look for it. It's called something like EVO 785G


----------



## Krow (Sep 23, 2009)

@ak 24 ASUS M4A785GTD-V EVO @ 6.9k
has DDR3 RAM and Crossfire support.
You will be able to play all games with the onboard gfx itself provided you buy 4GB ram.


----------



## nads (Sep 23, 2009)

just came across an article about the soon to be released ATi 5870 n its a sweet card for 379$.......... its nearly 40-50% faster than the 4870 n its in the region of Geforce 285 n in some cases 295............ but guys just look at the price.....wow!!!!!! have always been an GeForce fan all my life...... but i guess AMD is getting sweet enough for me at that price point hard to resist........ yum yum..........

the link to the article......  *www.tomshardware.co.uk/radeon-hd-5870,review-31685.html


----------



## Krow (Sep 23, 2009)

^thanks for linking. Yes, it is a sweet card. Look at the price man! Just look at it and smile!


----------



## sujitm (Sep 23, 2009)

Powercom 1Kva UPS - 4250/-
Asus Xonar STX - 8424/-
Dell 2209WA - 16000/- shipped to home
Audioengine 5 - 18000/-
Xbox 360 controller for windows - 1200/-


----------



## desiibond (Sep 23, 2009)

Whoa!!! AE5? pics please. can't wait to see your setup's pics. and congrats.


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Guys

I purchased my PC today.. FINALLY!!! 
Waited for close to 7 months for this.. coz good config and prices are not available where I live (Bhopal).

I must say that thunder.02 dragon is the most helpful vendor that I have come around. He spent close to 10 hours with me on Gtalk helping me finalize the config! His knowledge regarding the pros and cons of different components is also very good . 

I compared the prices with the best shops in Chandni and his prices were among the best.

The care with which he assembled the PC was also amazing (for over 4 hours)! I am really impressed with him. A pic of the final assembly is attached, just drool over the cable management! 

*i36.tinypic.com/2u97hb9.jpg

(See thunder's post below)

Although I bought the PC at the wrong time (some prices were at an all time high), but I am quite satisfied with the pricing given by him compared to the market. The final prices were:

Phenom 2 X4 920 - 8950
Gigabyte MA-78GM-US2H - 4350
WD 512 GB Caviar Green (16 MB) - 2575
VX 550 - 5800
LG DVDRW - 1075
Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800 MHz RAM (2x2 GB) - 4275 (unpaired, the paired one was not available in kolkata) - This one was too high! Bad day! 
Logitech KB - 275
GTX 260 Sonic 896 MB- 10750
CM 690 Cabinet  - 4650
Extra 120 mm CM non LED fan - 325 
Total (with tax) - 44720

He even gave me a free coat from his left over OCZ Freeze extreme thermal compound!! Impressive! 

This person is *HIGHLY RECOMMENDED* for purchasing new systems. He runs exoduspc.in.


----------



## Krow (Sep 23, 2009)

^Damn! Asus Xonar STX! 2209WA, AE5! What a buy... Pics please!!!


----------



## jerryelvis (Sep 24, 2009)

sujitm said:


> Powercom 1Kva UPS - 4250/-
> Asus Xonar STX - 8424/-
> Dell 2209WA - 16000/- shipped to home
> Audioengine 5 - 18000/-
> Xbox 360 controller for windows - 1200/-



Congrats bro!...
where did u get xbox controller.just 2 day's back i was quoted Rs1660 for it(in chennai).


----------



## sujitm (Sep 24, 2009)

^^ Lamington road, Mumbai.
Also, saw in Croma, not sure of the price there.

Will try post some pics tomorrow


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2009)

@ geek_iit - Congrats for your rig and thanks for your feedback. Will come handy in the future


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2009)

@geek_iit, That is a superb and extremely capable rig that could create envy in many (count me in in this case. hehe). Congratulations and happy gaming!!!


----------



## nads (Sep 24, 2009)

gr8 rig geek_iit worth it....... happy gaming.......

guys need to ask u a question whats the difference between a kingston?transcend value RAM n the corair or OCZ RAMs apart from the tight latency.... i mean how much will be the performance gain if use these quality products n is it worth spending the extra dough on them?????? i have kingston 2X2GB value ram clocked at 800Mhz...... is it worth upgrading????? i need real world results if there is a spike in the fps of about 3-5fps then i dont think it should be commanding such a high price...... but i could be wrong..... pls enlighten me guys.....


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2009)

^^corsair and OCZ  (non-value rams) are made using higher quality semiconductor/silicon and that makes them more stable and faster. Also they come with good heat sinks to reduce heat and this can help overclockers a lot.

Transcend and Kingston too manufacture performance rams and they are pretty good too.


----------



## nads (Sep 24, 2009)

m aware of that desibond but is the performance of these RAM substantial compared to the premium which they command  mean in the real world tests...... do we see a jump in performace of these as we see jumps when we overclock the GPUs n CPUs....


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 24, 2009)

This is GeekIIT's PC
Happy Gaming 
*i35.tinypic.com/2ihb0w9.jpg
*i36.tinypic.com/2u97hb9.jpg


----------



## nads (Sep 24, 2009)

neat cable managment........ pretty roomy cabinet........ wish i had mine with sooo much room..... i have a zebronics reaper n its cramped like anything......... any way is that the custom cooler on the CPU....... cause i can see the heat pipes n as far as i know stock coolers dont come with heat pipes..... just curious....


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 24, 2009)

^^no bro the PII X4 920/940 all these comes with Cu HeatPipe


----------



## nads (Sep 24, 2009)

OIC..... i have a PII X2 550BE n i got a normal Al heat sink no heat pipes.... mebbe because of the low thermal envelope between the 2..... BTW what r the temps u r getting for the CPU n the GPU...... i hava  a galaxy GTX260 n the same mobo which u have used n due to the bloody length n the witdh of the card i can use only 3 sata ports what bout u did u face the same  situatoin or is it just me......


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 24, 2009)

was it a micro ATX board or its a huge cabbie


----------



## Krow (Sep 24, 2009)

CM 690 is a huge cabby...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 24, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> CM 690 is a huge cabby...



wow that was cool.

could some suggest a good balanced rig for my colleague around 30k , both amd and intel would do, please standard equipment only.


----------



## amogh (Sep 24, 2009)

hi guys
i have a compaq presario Sr1722il
i have intel pentium 4 processor 2.93 ghz
2 gb ddr2 667 mhz kingston ram
XFX8600gt 512mb ddr2 graphic card
one HDD seagate 80 gb (its Ide )
and one more hard disk western digital 750gb(Sata)
i am using windows vista business
My first problem is my sata hard disk drive WD 750 gb is removed after sometime when i start my pc and its disconnected after the pc is used for 5 to 10minutes sometimes after 1 hour
my other problem is
my processor fan start to revolve at 100% as soon as i start my pc and sound also comes from it if some process is executed
i have also replaced my sata cable then also problem continues and i have also got replaced my HDD by western digital then also same problem 
Please help !
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> wow that was cool.
> could some suggest a good balanced rig for my colleague around 30k , both amd and intel would do, please standard equipment only.


Hmmm... 30k, do you need a monitor, speakers?

AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k
ASUS M4A785G-TD-V EVO @ 6.9k
2x2GB DDR3 RAM @ 4.5k
Zebronics Bijli @ 1.6k
Samsung 2033SW @ 7k
Altec Lansing BXR1121 @ 1.2k
WD 640GB Caviar blue @ 3k
Corsair CX400W @ 3.2k  OR  Tagan TG500-U37 @ 3.2k
(If budget probs, then lemme know, this one is about 33.2k, but is the most VFM config you can buy now. In the worst case, get 2GB DDR3 instead of 4.)



amogh said:


> hi guys
> i have a compaq presario Sr1722il
> i have intel pentium 4 processor 2.93 ghz
> 2 gb ddr2 667 mhz kingston ram
> ...


Use any disk checking utility for your HDD. You can find it on the WD website or you may even use SeaTools for windows, which is a seagate utility but tests all HDD's. Run all tests and report.
Scan your PC for viruses with a fully updated antivirus.
Keep the side panel of cabby open while running the PC and report noise, if any.
Clear your cabby of dust and report noise, if any.


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 25, 2009)

First of all, Thanks a lot to everyone for such nice comments about my rig! 

The mobo is has a micro-ATX form factor and thunder really had a nightmare using the SATA ports! But he managed somehow by using an L-connector which he took out from his own rig! No wonder I am so impressed with him! Nice guy! 

I am currently running it on Synmaster 152 S with a max res of 1024x768 (5 yrs old). But I'll take it back to Bhopal soon where it'll run on my 26" Samsung Series 4! 

I have tested this with Crysis and DMC 4. The max system temperature was 45 and CPU temperature was 39 (after 3 hours of crysis on all highest settings). I guess the lower resolution is keeping the temperature low.  The cabinet is currently in an enclosed area (space constraint) and its effectively running only on 3 fans now. 

I used the Gigabyte Utility "Easy Tune" to monitor the CPU temperature. Please suggest any good utility to monitor the GFX card and CPU temperature simultaneously.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 25, 2009)

Everest Ultimate
Sppedfan
realtemp


----------



## amogh (Sep 25, 2009)

thnks for the suggestion but i have clear all the dust frm my pc using a blower also had done full system scan for viruses also chkd the Hard disk drive for any errors using utility frm western digital website but then also it keeps on dissonecting i have to reconnect the sata cable everytime i have tried all the above things then also problem continues its only with 750gb wd hdd please help


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

^No errors in the HDD and yet keeps disconnecting???


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 25, 2009)

Techalomaniac, thank you very much, yes monitor and speakers also, he would using at home only not very resource hungry guy, any suggestions of intel platforms.
I think he would not mind shelling few more bucks.


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

@ *azaad_shri75* Man, I'm telling everyone the SAME thing. Intel is having an upgrade of its lineup, so if you buy Intel at that budget, not only would you get the slower and outdated Core 2 Duo, but you will be stuck with an unupgradeable platform.

Next time you upgrade, you will have to buy a minimum of a mobo+cpu. With AMD, all AM2+ mobos support the newer AM3 socket so you will even be able to plug in the hexa-core(SIX cores!) Thuban that will launch early 2010.

Also, you dont need to spend on GFX as the onboard gfx is sufficient. so next time instead of upgradin the whole rig, you may simply buy a GFX and at the most a new proccy.  

If you want Intel, then wait for core i3 to launch (a month or two) and then get Intel. Buying Intel now doesnt make much sense as AMD is better and gives more price to performance ratio and is upgradeable. All three places Intel is lagging.


----------



## amogh (Sep 25, 2009)

yeps no error in hdd yet its disconnecting
i have got one replaced by western digital currently i am havin cavair black 750 gb 32mb buffer  it has also same problem which earlier hdd had earlier hdd was also disconnecting so i had got it replaced by western digital earlier one was caviar blue 16 mb buffer


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

^Try changing the socket in mobo where you connect the HDD and report.
If the problem persists...
Try connecting the HDD to any friend's rig and run for some time and report.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 26, 2009)

*www.exoduspc.in/components/graphics.html
Check here for HD5870 & HD5850 exclusively in Kolkata from Exodus Technologies..
*Sapphire HD5870 @ 26050/- +Taxes
Sapphire HD5850 @ 17050/- +Taxes*

Preorder & Book your copy from today


----------



## desiibond (Sep 26, 2009)

^^HD5850 pricing looks just okay but 26k for HD5870 is downright ridiculous and senseless and greedy and .....


----------



## amogh (Sep 26, 2009)

hey i have many time change the socket in mobo then also same probl


----------



## ak24 (Sep 27, 2009)

Does the Asus M4A785GTD-V EVO has 512Mb integrated video ... ??


----------



## Krow (Sep 27, 2009)

@ *ak24* AFAIK, it is 128MB integrated video, which becomes 640mb as onboard graphics shares VRAM with your RAM modules. so 512MB shared RAM + 128MB onboard = 640MB GFX RAM!


----------



## Xeno (Sep 27, 2009)

Techalomaniac is right  I have the same motherboard

look at the below screenshot 
*img18.imageshack.us/img18/6793/atimemory.jpg

I have transcend 2GB module from which I shared  512MB, +128 = 640MB
In BIOS you have the option for manually selecting the amount of memory allocated to the VRAM as well as auto. In manual mode there are options [64,128,256,512, 1024] Since 1.5GB as of now is enough to run most of my apps I allocated 512MB to the VRAM.


----------



## amogh (Sep 28, 2009)

hey i have many times change the socket in motherboard then also hard disk keeps on disconnecting


----------



## Krow (Sep 28, 2009)

amogh said:


> hey i have many times change the socket in motherboard then also hard disk keeps on disconnecting



Did you connect the HDD to someone else's PC? If yes, then please get the HDD replaced from WD.

ADD: I mean connect it to someone else's pc and see if it works normally or not.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 28, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Did you connect the HDD to someone else's PC? If yes, then please get the HDD replaced from WD.



also check power cable,mostly it would be creating probs.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 1, 2009)

today i go to nehru place in delhi to purchase CORSAIR VX450W FOR Rs. 4200/= AT SMC INTERNATIONAL AND AT COMPUTER EMPIRE FOR Rs. 4000/= BUT BAD DAY FOR ME NOT AVAILABLE AT SMC INTERNATIONAL AND I DONT WANT TO PURCHASE IT FROM COMPUTER EMPIRE. CAN ANYONE SUGGEST SOME OTHER GOOD SHOPS IN NEHRU PLACE. I ALSO WANT TO PURCHASE ZOTAC 9600GT ECO EDITION AND SURPRISINGLY NOT AVAILABLE IN THAT MARKET. SUGGEST ME THE SHOP FOR ZOTAC ALSO. IF POSSIBLE GIVE THE CONTACT NO.S OF THESE SHOPS. THANKS IN ADVANCE!!

ALSO WD 500GB HDD INTERNAL IS AVAILABLE AT 2600 BUCKS AT COMPUTER EMPIRE.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
today i go to nehru place in delhi to purchase CORSAIR VX450W FOR Rs. 4200/= AT SMC INTERNATIONAL AND AT COMPUTER EMPIRE FOR Rs. 4000/= BUT BAD DAY FOR ME NOT AVAILABLE AT SMC INTERNATIONAL AND I DONT WANT TO PURCHASE IT FROM COMPUTER EMPIRE. CAN ANYONE SUGGEST SOME OTHER GOOD SHOPS IN NEHRU PLACE. I ALSO WANT TO PURCHASE ZOTAC 9600GT ECO EDITION AND SURPRISINGLY NOT AVAILABLE IN THAT MARKET. SUGGEST ME THE SHOP FOR ZOTAC ALSO. IF POSSIBLE GIVE THE CONTACT NO.S OF THESE SHOPS. THANKS IN ADVANCE!!

ALSO WD 500GB HDD INTERNAL IS AVAILABLE AT 2600 BUCKS AT COMPUTER EMPIRE.


----------



## letmein (Oct 1, 2009)

Try RR systems. It's 103 Bajaj House I think.


----------



## Krow (Oct 1, 2009)

@vaibhav, please don't use CAPS in your posts. We all can read small letter posts.


----------



## nads (Oct 2, 2009)

hey guys m planning to buy an MFD fax is not important if it has then thats gud...... will be doing lots of printouts for my sis who is in fashion desgining..... so economy is of prime importance (price per page)..... and refilling cartridges should not be a problem at all (should be done easily everywhere in mumbai) thats all ur suggestions r welcome guys............pls help

regards


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 5, 2009)

amogh said:


> thnks for the suggestion but i have clear all the dust frm my pc using a blower also had done full system scan for viruses also chkd the Hard disk drive for any errors using utility frm western digital website but then also it keeps on dissonecting i have to reconnect the sata cable everytime i have tried all the above things then also problem continues its only with 750gb wd hdd please help




i am also facing this problem and dont know the solution. I have gigabyte g31 motherboard and wd hdd 250gb, everytimes i start my hdd is not detected  so i have to restart two or three times but these days my hdd is not detected permanently. Please tell me what is the solution.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Oct 5, 2009)

is asusp4p800 e deluxe (865 pe based for p4) available at nehru place and at what price??
my old mobo has blown up...
i have p4 2.4 ghz northwood and agp card 6800xt ...
budget is max 5k
also on my last visit to nehru place 3 weeks ago , ifound that they were selling 17' and 19'" true flat crt written dell on them..
there was no box.. the shop was on ground floor and they have 100 of dell crts.. in 4500 to 6000 each..
are they original delll and reliable?? 
should i buy one?
i have mentioned i have xfx 6800xt agp 8x , 1.5 gb ram..
currently having samsung 17"crt with 1024* 768 @ 80 hz
my monitor is also showing signs of aging..
sometimes showing red or blue tint in middle of something.
I choose crt as to watch old films which r full screen and not widescreen.(lappy for that purpose) so , this will act as my retro pc running win xp to play old movies and old games(before 2004).
suggest me a good mobo (with full oc features), and a monitor ?
availability in nehru place atwhat price.
also if total does not exceed 11k then i wud also like to buy a decent tv tuner card.. that is able to save HD content available through DTH services like tata sky and videocon ( future proof). + mandriva linux compatible..


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 6, 2009)

Corsair VX 450W PSU is available in delhi market at 4100 bucks.


----------



## ak24 (Oct 8, 2009)

Unable to get Asus M4A785GTD-V EVO ... asked in lamington ... they are giving me other option of ASUS ...also they say they dont have AMD Athlon II X4 620 ... they are giving me option for Phenom X4 ... total cost of MB and Processor comes to 16550 /- ... is the price fine or should i look for other options ...???


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2009)

^Buy from www.lynx-india.com. They will ship it to your place. If you don't like the idea of buying from a chandigarh based e-store, then :

www.theitwares.com
Mumbai shop, lamington road andgood rates too. Plus he is bound to have the board and the proccy. Also at lamington, you can try www.primeabgb.com


----------



## kbk (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello friends, can you tell me the which ones better 
Asus M4A785GTD-V EVO (better onboard graphics) 
MSI 790GX-G65
considering external GPU will be used like Ati HD 4850, onboard graphics makes no diff., infact will do without onboard gfx but have not seen affordable boards without onbaord gfx.

wrt Crossfire: 
Asus one has 16x-4x(I think Crossfire makes no sense here)  whereas 
MSI one has 16x-8x.
both are priced almost similar(probably diff. of about 100/- or 200/-)


----------



## Krow (Oct 12, 2009)

Does MSI one have DDR3 RAM? If no, then ASUS it is, else go for MSI if you wanna OC. IMO that ASUS board rocks.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2009)

MSI 790GX-G65 supports DDR3. So it's better to go with MSI 790GX-G65 as it OCes well compared to 785G


----------



## kbk (Oct 14, 2009)

topgear said:


> MSI 790GX-G65 supports DDR3. So it's better to go with MSI 790GX-G65 as it OCes well compared to 785G


Thanks topgear !

why people are after "Asus M4A785GTD-V EVO" instead of MSI one, when both the MB are almost similar with MSI having a little edge in performance(Please correct me if otherwise)
Even comp@addict chose "Asus M4A785GTD-V EVO" for his new rig.

I know Asus is reliable, even I have/had only Asus mb, 2 of them, one of them was expensive. Both of them never lasted more than 2 yr or so . never overclocked as I was afraid, now i think I should have OCed and they would have lasted longer .

So can anyone point me to the best between the two (or any other board better than these in similar price point). (considering CPU as AMD Athlon II 620)

Asus  M4A78TD-V-EVO      - AMD 785G/SB710 - Rs 7100/-
MSI    790GX-G65             - AMD® 790GX/SB750    - Rs 7250/-
(source theITWares.com)


----------



## desiibond (Oct 14, 2009)

in my case, it's simple. I trust Gigabyte and ASUS more than any other mobo manufacturers (for AMD).


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

Also, the ASUS board has better IGP and hence people who plan to buy a gfx card later buy it.

@ *kbk* Are you an overclocker? If yes, then get MSI, else the ASUS board is solid and performs really good.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Oct 14, 2009)

ASUS M4A785TD-V-EVO on Stock...Wont list on Site though If any one require I can sell him price 7025/- + Taxes


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 14, 2009)

hey guys,i have a prob regarding the price of a speaker...i had asked for help for speaker in the 2k range...desiibond suggested Altec lansing VS4121...now i was about to order this speaker thinking it will be in mid 2k or something but i asked this dealer & he quoted me the price as 3800 bucks...is this right?has speaker prices skyrocked or something?Could anyone tell me the price in lamington road?is it any less?its not listed in theitwares site...i can afford till 2800...i need to purchase this by this week...& i heard these speakers are good...


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

Have a look at the BXR1121 model by Altec Lansing too. They are good enough unless you are an audiophile.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Oct 14, 2009)

@Ronnie 
The price of VS4121 is right... its good on price and quality


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2009)

kbk said:


> Thanks topgear !
> 
> why people are after "Asus M4A785GTD-V EVO" instead of MSI one, when both the MB are almost similar with MSI having a little edge in performance(Please correct me if otherwise)
> Even comp@addict chose "Asus M4A785GTD-V EVO" for his new rig.
> ...



The pricing of MSI 790GX-G65 is just too good. Get that without any second thought


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 16, 2009)

Latest Quotes of LCD Monitors from Lamington Road, Mumbai.

Samsung P2350 = Rs.11,400
Samsung 2233SW = Rs.9,350
Samsung P2250 = Rs.10,600
Dell S2409W = Rs.14,500

All prices courtesy of Prime ABGB.


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

The Samsung P2350 is a super deal. Although the Dell S2409W is a rip-off.


----------



## kbk (Oct 17, 2009)

topgear said:


> The pricing of MSI 790GX-G65 is just too good. Get that without any second thought



Thanks topgear !

and

Wish all of u a very Happy Diwali and Prosperous New Year !!!


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 25, 2009)

Sapphire HD5870 - Rs.27950
Sapphire HD5850 - Rs.17650


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> Sapphire HD5870 - Rs.27950
> Sapphire HD5850 - Rs.17650


Meh.......................

Reduce prices amd, for the sake of gamers.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 25, 2009)

^^they are sure that nvidia won't be releasing fermi till next year so they are at an advantage


----------



## saqib_khan (Oct 25, 2009)

I too dont think they'll reduce the prices in near future. Only after Nvidia's release, they are going to reduce the prices.


----------



## AVSEQ (Oct 26, 2009)

Can someone suggest the UPS rating for this config......

Intel Core2Quad Q9400 2.66Ghz
ASUS P5Q
GTX 275
 2GB RAM
HDD SATA 500GB
CoolerMaster SMPS 650W


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2009)

A 600VA Ups will do provided you are running a TFT screen which does not consumes more than 60W.

If you want to be in safe side then get a 800VA ups which I recommend for complete peace of mind and future proofing too


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2009)

^^no. 600VA won't be enough for a quadcore + GTX275 rig. to get a 15 minute backup, a 1kVA is absolutely necessary for that 650W PSU.

Also, a 650VA UPS has max power output capacity of 390 Watts. And this can give backup of 13.5 minutes for a load of 195 Watts.

A 1kVA UPS has max power output capacity of 670 Watts and gives 20.6 minutes backup if load is at 335 Watts.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree with desi...
If 1KVA is to be calculated it gives 600W and 1.1KVA it gives 660W and according 
Refer APC sites..these ratings are based on APC but low end UPS 's wattage ratings is much lower than this..


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 26, 2009)

Cooler Master Hyper 212 CPU Cooler Fan Amd Intel -Rs.1900


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^no. 600VA won't be enough for a quadcore + GTX275 rig. to get a 15 minute backup, a 1kVA is absolutely necessary for that 650W PSU.
> 
> Also, a 650VA UPS has max power output capacity of 390 Watts. And this can give backup of 13.5 minutes for a load of 195 Watts.
> 
> A 1kVA UPS has max power output capacity of 670 Watts and gives 20.6 minutes backup if load is at 335 Watts.


The load rating in websites are a damn lie, look at my system, That APC 650VA UPS gives me 35-45mins backup(only system with minimal load-song playing, browsing, nothing else connected to it, have got separate UPS for monitor).

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/2681/capture007w.png


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2009)

@ desiibond and thunder - extreme outverson PSU calculator lite showed that his rig will consume 300-350W. So I thougt if he wants the absolute minimum backup then he should get a good branded 600VA ups as most of the users don't play games ( i know he has a gtx 275 with quad core ) when there is a power cut.

As you said a 650VA will give him around 13 mins so I thought a 600VA will give him backup time of 10 mins and a 800VA say around 20 mins which I think is sufficient to save data, close all apps and shutdown the pc safely.

BTW, he had not mentiond what type of work he will do when there is a power cut and
his budget - so it's kinda difficult to suggest a ups as for some people 10-20 mins will do under low load and for some that won't be enough.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2009)

it's not just when there is a power cut. if I connect load more than 300W to my 500VA, it keeps on beeping (even when power is on) that it is not able to give power output. so, it is recommended to have enough juice in UPS.


----------



## AVSEQ (Oct 27, 2009)

O I see....
Seems it's right to go for 1 kVA. Any idea how much 1 kVA APC will cost?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2009)

should be around 5k.


----------



## AVSEQ (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay. Thanks a lot.


----------



## monkey (Oct 27, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> Sapphire HD5870 - Rs.27950
> Sapphire HD5850 - Rs.17650



Where u got these prices from dude? They are very high. Some online dealers are providing these cards for much less amount. Even on ebay.in HD5870 is selling for less than 27k!!


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 27, 2009)

monkey said:


> Where u got these prices from dude? They are very high. Some online dealers are providing these cards for much less amount. Even on ebay.in HD5870 is selling for less than 27k!!



These prices are from TheITWares.....can you gimme link of others online dealers?


----------



## monkey (Oct 27, 2009)

Check Here: Erodov


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 27, 2009)

monkey said:


> Check Here: Erodov


Thnx,but this is a forum


----------



## monkey (Oct 27, 2009)

Well nearly all online dealers (ITWares, Lynx, Yantra Online, Buyinggaming stuff etc.) have their presence at Erodov and Techenclave. Funny thing is that they provide better deals on these forums rather than on their own websites as if they are into promoting these forums rather than their own site.


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

^^They can get more group orders at forums due to a large community and in bulk, they get better deals from distributors. That's what I figured out at least.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I think I have 2nd best/best Pricing of all
www.exoduspc.in


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2009)

desiibond said:


> it's not just when there is a power cut. if I connect load more than 300W to my 500VA, it keeps on beeping (even when power is on) that it is not able to give power output. so, it is recommended to have enough juice in UPS.



Yup, you just can't overload a ups 

BTW, I though 1KVA APC ups is Rs. around 7-9K
and 800VA one is Rs. 5.4K

Can you tell me or give me some link where 1KVA APC ups is available for 5K - just curious to know


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2009)

there are two models in APC. one comes with monitoring app and port. that costs around 8k. other one is 1.1kvA that doesn't have any monitoring facility. this one costs 5k-5.5k. you can check itwares and previous posts in digit


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Oct 28, 2009)

Well Topgear I can arrange you 1 on that infact i will be buyn 1 fr me ttoo near future


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2009)

desiibond said:


> there are two models in APC. one comes with monitoring app and port. that costs around 8k. other one is 1.1kvA that doesn't have any monitoring facility. this one costs 5k-5.5k. you can check itwares and previous posts in digit



Thanks for informing me 



thunder.02dragon said:


> Well Topgear I can arrange you 1 on that infact i will be buyn 1 fr me ttoo near future



Thanks for your generous offer but as of now I don't need a APC ups


----------



## asingh (Nov 2, 2009)

Krow said:


> The Samsung P2350 is a super deal. Although the Dell S2409W is a rip-off.



Why is it a rip-off. I think the 24" Full HD DELL is a great deal for ~12.5K...?



desiibond said:


> should be around 5k.



Last year I got my 1.1KVA APC for 4.8K (without monitoring software). My APC 650VA could not support the Xfire at full load.



topgear said:


> Yup, you just can't overload a ups
> 
> BTW, I though 1KVA APC ups is Rs. around 7-9K
> and 800VA one is Rs. 5.4K
> ...



It retails around 4.8K-5K. The APC 1.1KVA (without monitoring software)


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2009)

WoW! 1.1KVA ups from brand like apc @ around 5K is really cheap


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2009)

asigh said:


> Why is it a rip-off. I think the 24" Full HD DELL is a great deal for ~12.5K...?


Erm... I was replying to *Cool G5*'s post. He had got a deal for S2409W for 14.5k.


----------



## nads (Nov 6, 2009)

guys need to buy  a aftermarket CPU cooler cant decide which one to go for..... my specs r....

AMD phenom II X2 550BE
Gigabyte MA78GMUS2H
4GB RAM DDR2@800Mhz
250 GB HDD Seagate
2 DVD RW Drives
VIP 600W PSU
Case is Zebronics Reaper

m planning to overclock my cpu when i m playing games i can do 3.7Ghz on stock voltage n cooler n m getting temps of 55-56C..... (which is ok in my opinion) but i want to goo further n increase the voltage..... i have 3.8Ghz stable at 1.625V but the temps then go to 58-59C n i think if i will be overclocking n the temp hovers at 60C its not gud for the cpu life (m intending to keep this proccy for another 2 yrs) hence the decision to go for an aftermarket cooler i luv the core contact cooler but the height of 155mm is too much for my cabinet (bloody cabinet dosent have much space vertically+ the side fans intrude inwrds)..... so if u guys could recomend me a ghud air cooler will appreciate that.....

m looking to set 2 HDD in RAID 0 config for my system each drive should be 500GB n have narrowed down to WD 500GB with 32MB cache...... could u guys pls tell me the price n is it ok with this choice..... n is the PSU sufficient..... or should i go with 1 HDD... please comment.........



NB: what do u guys think abt this sunbeam Tuniq Propeller 120 CPU Cooler .....


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

Thermalright Ultima90i is a good option for you. I would not buy a VIP 600W PSU although it is sufficient but it is not reliable. Reaper... *damngoodman999* has the same case and he could fit the ASUS Silent Knight in it. Look for the OCZ Vendetta 2 which is better than CCF if it fits that is.


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2009)

@ nads - RAID0 give significant speed improvement. So if you have a 120mm front fan atleast stick with raid 0 but not that your all data will lost if any one HDd carches though. If don't need too much dfaster game loading time then you can stick with 1-1.5TB singl HDD


----------



## nads (Nov 7, 2009)

thx guys for ur reply.....

@krow----- thx for ur recommendations but i dont think they will suffice asus silent knight is not a gud cooler i checked out the reviews ( but it looks awesome) Thermalright Ultima90i is gud but not the best bang for the price n it dosent come with a fan thats a big disadvantage n it increases the cost a lot..... i just wanna know if a 160mm cooler could fit in my cabinet anyone has tried it or not because if i purchase one then no one will take it back if it dosent fit..... if i remove my 120mm fan from my side panel then i have an exactr 165mm distance from the proccy to the side panel after closing it..... but still i m afraid of taking a lunge..... the coolers i have narrowed down are sunbeam core contact freezer 120mm iit costs around 2700/- n its performance is really gud in the region of thermalrights ultra 120 u can check it out here *www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2271  there is also a 92mm core contact cooler but its efficiency is not as gud as 120 *www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2386&page=4  i also like the Tuniq Propeller 120 CPU Cooler but i m unable to find any reviews i really like its design but dunno how will it perform in real world as i told u i need functionality over looks..... 

@topgear i m aware of RAID 0 disadvantges but i want faster seek times for games n specially FSX which i m using..... i need to know one more thing topgear how much effect will Cache memory have on real world performance cause there r 16MB n 32 MB WD drives pls advice me which one to go for 16MB cache 500GB is costing me 2700/- n 32MB Cache 500GB is costing me 3000/- so is it worth the difference......

lookin forward to ur reply.... ADIO...


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2009)

SBCCF ahould be about 2.5k and OCZ Vendetta 2 about 2.6k. Get the Vendetta 2 IMO.


----------



## nads (Nov 7, 2009)

thx KROW for ur recommendation i suggest u see this chart *www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2279&page=4 the SCCF is much better n it has 4 heat pipes 1 more than the vendetta so i guess thats an advantage.... the vendetta is no doubt quiter than the SCCF but i dont mind the sound ( cause will be overclocking it only when have to play games) but my options r open any other HS for me pls let me know.....


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2009)

The SBCCF is a great cooler no doubt, but quite a few people have complained about installation problems. IMO its a bit of a dicey buy, but it does the job well. You may buy it as it does perform well.


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2009)

@ nads - if you want the best then your best bet for AMD cpu is TRUE 120 do note that it does not come with a fan so you need  buy a separate 120mm fan.


----------



## nads (Nov 8, 2009)

thx guys for ur recommendations really appreciate it..... @topgear r u talking about the thermalright ultra extreme 120 (m didnt understand TRUE 120 if thats an acronym)..... no doubt thats the best cooler out there nothing can beat it..... but my problem is that my case isnt very roomy n TRUE 120 wont fit in my case number 2 it costs like 3200 minus the fan which i have to purchase n that will add to another 600bucks for a quality one..... so the total price come to around 3800 which is a lot for an air cooling solution IMHO third m not going to keep an overclocked cpu for 24x7 only when the demands come.... m pretty much satisfied with the performance it gives but i wanted to keep my proccy cool as much as possible.... so TRUE 120 was out of question... now see the pros of SCCF 120
--- it comes bundled with the high quality MFDB fan (its black though would luv an LED one)
---it comes with a fan controller which we can adjust the speed (TRUE 120 lacks)
---n it costs 2500 bucks (TRUE 120 3800 including the fan thats a diff of 1300)

anywayz i already got the SCCF 120 yesterday evening after much pondering n luckily it fit my case (there is only 5-7mm gap between the case n the side panel) i have to forgo my 120mm side panel intake fan though n i attached that fan behind the case to pull the air directly from the SCCF 120 exhaust air..... installation was like hell i still have bruises from the heatsink fins on my palm..... it was that tough really (this is my first aftermarket cooler) i dunno if u install all coolers that way but i was sweating like hell due to all the muscle wrenching i was doing with the HS to latch it up...... n secondly i was afraid if the motherboard was bent or what not so it was pretty tense but it was done.... n i m pretty happy with it cause my temperatures have dropped like 18C than the stock AMD HS which has left a grin on my face i can overclock my Phenom II X2 550BE to 3.7Ghz on stock voltages n m getting temps of 41Cpreviously this would go to 58-59C on stock cooling undergoing a stress test on OCCT..... was afraid of cranking voltages on stock HS but will do it today..... n here r the results which i got (preliminary types but once when the Tuniq TQ2 will set in properly after some days use it will give a lower temp...
ambient temp 33C
idle temp (lo spd fan)---33-34C
               ( high spd)----28-29C
17min stability test in AMD overdrive utility 100% cpu
load temp (lo spd)----46-47C
                (high spd)--40-41C
one more thing my computer is in a room where there is no air conditioning..... so i guess the performance will increase n we will et to see lower temps if that were possible...... anyhow m really having a big grin on my face n will give u the results in a day or 2......

NB: what do u guys think of the temperatures pls let me know if its normal or on the higher side since this is the first aftermarket HSC i have so not much of n idea..... ur comments r welcome......

thx.... @krow n topgear for helping me out......


----------



## Krow (Nov 8, 2009)

nads said:


> thx guys for ur recommendations really appreciate it..... @topgear r u talking about the thermalright ultra extreme 120 (m didnt understand TRUE 120 if thats an acronym)..... no doubt thats the best cooler out there nothing can beat it..... but my problem is that my case isnt very roomy n TRUE 120 wont fit in my case number 2 it costs like 3200 minus the fan which i have to purchase n that will add to another 600bucks for a quality one..... so the total price come to around 3800 which is a lot for an air cooling solution IMHO third m not going to keep an overclocked cpu for 24x7 only when the demands come.... m pretty much satisfied with the performance it gives but i wanted to keep my proccy cool as much as possible.... so TRUE 120 was out of question... now see the pros of SCCF 120
> --- it comes bundled with the high quality MFDB fan (its black though would luv an LED one)
> ---it comes with a fan controller which we can adjust the speed (TRUE 120 lacks)
> ---n it costs 2500 bucks (TRUE 120 3800 including the fan thats a diff of 1300)
> ...



Post pics.
Did you buy SBCCF or Tuniq ?
TRUE 120 that I own was for 2.8k, so plus fan becomes lesser although still expensive.
Temps at high speed fan are OCed ones right? If yes, then GREAT temps.
Please use shorter paras for your posts, makes longer ones easier to read.
Installation has been a complaint by many users for SB coolers. I installed my TRUE 120 without much difficulty horizontally although vertical installation is a bit difficult.

Use Intel Burn Test (linpack) for stability test as it is the one test which will give you highest temps. Run it with max ram usage. The test is completed in around an hour max (was half an hour for me).


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2009)

@ nads - the temps you are getting with SBCCF 120mm is just great ( is it with OCed speed ? ). For system stability and load temp test run prime95 for an hour atleast and post the load temp with some screenshots. use a app called coretemp to measure the idle and load temps correctly.

As for HDD go for the 32MB buffer models. For just Rs. 300 more they worth every bucks you pay.

BTW, don't forget to check out these two thread 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121070
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121310


----------



## Techn0crat (Nov 9, 2009)

Can anybody please post prices of TB HDDs?
Thanks


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

Seagate 1TB 7200.12 is for 3975 @ PrimeABGB, Mumbai. www.primeabgb.com
Same place WD Caviar Green is for 4,075.


----------



## nads (Nov 9, 2009)

hey guys thx.... n yes the temps which i posted were @3.8 Stock voltages(was able to get 3.7Ghz at stock Voltages on stock HS @3.8 was not stable)..... i m attaching OCCT linpack test results here with CPUZ screenshot..... didnt test with prime 95 but will get it done once i get time but i think OCCT linpack is sufficient.... m able to extract more fps in FS9 FSX (its a cpu intensive game)..... @ topgear will go for the 32MB Cache HDD as u suggest but how much is the peformance diff would like to know that.....

@KROW i have purchased Sunbeam Core contact Freezer 120mm not the new tuniqs ( i like them though) one more thing i would like to share with u guys is that when i was using the stock AMD cooler with the horizontal HS my cabbie temps were 1-2C higher than the ambient temp.... with the SBCCF it is now at par with the ambient temp... tht relates to gud airflow in the cabbie... so m pretty happy with that tooo.... here r the pics of the SCCF cooler notice how close it is to the side panel barely made it.....

Pics of SCCF 120mm------ *img694.imageshack.us/g/dsc06400.jpg/

CPUZ validation link-------  *valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=817307

OCCT linpack test---------  *img22.imageshack.us/g/2009110814h44cpu1.png/

pls give ur feedback.....thx


NB: guys as u can see from the cpuZ screenshot the voltage is 1.408V but in AMD overdrive utility it shows 1.350V (i havent touch voltages yet its at default honest) could someone explain me.... m i missing something....


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 9, 2009)

Techn0crat said:


> Can anybody please post prices of TB HDDs?
> Thanks


Check the Prices here..
*www.exoduspc.in/components/hdds1.html
WD Black 1TB is only 6150/-+taxes 
100/- discount


----------



## se7en_sg (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for a decent PCI Sound-Card with 5.1 channel support within a budget of 2K - 2.5K.
It'll be used mainly for games, movies, etc.

Please suggest some brands/models..


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 10, 2009)

Well I am selling ASUS Xonar U1 for 3300+taxes..
Its better than rest


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2009)

@ nads - Nice temps and screenshots 

More HDD cahe really improves performance if you are working with large sequental files most of the time like installing games, loading game contents, big images and CAD/CAM and multimedia files of those animations apps like maya or 3Ds max. As of now I just cannot provide you any link but digit guys have tested HDDs on mag and on those 32mb cache HDds models outperformed their 16Mb siblings. Also 32MB hdds has lower access time.


----------



## nads (Nov 10, 2009)

Thx @ topgear..... n will be going with the 32MB Cache drives 500GB HDD..... topgear one more question.... is there any performance difference between WD blu n green series apart from the low power consumption of the WD Green....

can anyone pls tell me why r the DDR2 RAM rates have gone sooo high...... n when we will see them drop again..... need to purchase DDR2 1066Mhz..... whats the price in mumbai feeling lazy to find out at lamington..... ( i dont need performance modules value range from kingston or transcend will suffice)


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

Krow said:


> Seagate 1TB 7200.12 is for 3975 @ PrimeABGB, Mumbai. www.primeabgb.com
> Same place WD Caviar Green is for 4,075.


omg...1TB's gone really that cheap i can't believe it


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 10, 2009)

Dont think DDR2 will drop anymore. Its the change of guard for RAM's. DDR3 prices will drop since its becoming mainstream and DDR2 since they are slowly fading away will go up! Its same thing that happens every time RAM's change.


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

^That's what I had said sometime back and MHG had disagreed.  Well I got my super deal just before the rise in price and bought OCZ CL4 Titanium 2x2GB 800MHz for 1650x2.


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2009)

nads said:


> Thx @ topgear..... n will be going with the 32MB Cache drives 500GB HDD..... topgear one more question.... is there any performance difference between WD blu n green series apart from the low power consumption of the WD Green....
> 
> can anyone pls tell me why r the DDR2 RAM rates have gone sooo high...... n when we will see them drop again..... need to purchase DDR2 1066Mhz..... whats the price in mumbai feeling lazy to find out at lamington..... ( i dont need performance modules value range from kingston or transcend will suffice)



WD Blue series performs better as it's meant for speed but green series has a lower RPM rate and slow speed as this was meant for power saving a low heat generation and in those kind of usage where you need only a lot of storage space but not great speed.

But If you want the best then get WD black series drives. They are the best in speed and costs around Rs. 6.2-6.5K for 1TB 

Corsair 2x 1GB Kit and 2x 2GB kit will cost you Rs. 4.7 and 9K receptively


----------



## nads (Nov 11, 2009)

@krow i envy u.... i was getting DDR2800 @ 1100/- when the prices were at the lowest but as usaul i said wait it will drop more.... then i was away for 3-4months n i came back i got prices abou 1750 2-3 months back when i got my phenom..... n now 2GB800 DDr2 is costing me 2275/- ..... Grrrrr i deadly misjudgement by me..... 

@topgear no doubt WD black is faster than all the other drives but i have read some time back mebbe in digit or net that 2 drives is  RAID0 is still faster than the black series.... the green series is out of question i cant have lower speed @ cost of power saving.... i checked on the WD website the power saving is effective only in idle/standby mode... but i dont need that cause i use the desktop for gaming n encodings only so the savings wont be substantial.....

guys i m again confuse by going with HDDs some r saying Seagate is better n some r saying WD is better, some even say that seagate is having problems n their HDD have a high rate of failure compare to WD.... i have both seagate n WD HDD experience both r the same but i feel the WD is quiter than seagate (noticed in my laptops) n some say performace of WD is better..... so guys please tell me what to go for.... but this spec is confirmed HDD 500GBX2 32MB cache   now which brand to go with u guyshelp me decide.... thx


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

Its not like Hitachi/Samsung are horrible drives either. My Seagate 500GB failed on me twice in one year. My Hitachi 160GB running 3 years no probs.

WD Green is not for you. I would recommend WD Blue or Seagate 7200.12. Please pray before you buy either. Its more like a jackpot these days. Regarding the drive failure, WD dirves also have failure issues, but not as high as Seagate 7200.11 series. Seagate 7200.12 series is not that failure prone though.


----------



## nads (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmmmmm thinking of going with seagate 7200.12 500GB..... any other comments from anyone.......

NB would like to hear from pplz who have set their drive in RAID0 configs.....


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2009)

I would also recommend seagate anyday over WD ( HDds are something of personal choice too ) 

I know if a HDD just carshed on someone the impression would be very bad as you can loose a lot of critical data ( my 80GB seagate Hdd once craches ).

BTW, the prob with 7200.11 were fixed with new firmwire update ( as upgraded mine I know that ) and the 7200.12 series drives are known to be that firmwire bug free


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 12, 2009)

WD 's are better than the Seagate..was selling Seagate before but now only WD as they perform much better and they are Quiter..
WD Blacks are great HDD's get them if you want raw Performance
2x 1TB WD Black will blow you away...
Velociraptors are costlier though


----------



## nads (Nov 12, 2009)

thx @topgear i have never had a seagate HDD fail on me till today n have been using seagates all my life recently only i have been using WD blue which i have in my Dell Studio 15 n samsung NC10.... i have an old seaget 40GB HDD drive which i use as a portable HDD for the last 5 years n it is still working gr8 n has never given me any trouble....

I researched on the 16 n 32MB Caches also couldnt find much of a difference..... but one thing i concludede is that if u r going with a higher size HDD (like above1TB) then the cache is useful (i even came across 64MB Cache tooo) n when there is heavy duty writing on the HDD (read server or database Applications) as far as read is concern it dosent make much of a diffrence even between 8 n 16MB cache..... n i inquired seagate dosent have 32MB cache drives in 500GB range so will go with 16MB cache drives its costing me 2500 each.... WD is costlier dunno y....

Feeling lazy to install all the stuff to the new RAID 0 setup.... have a lot of files from FS9 which will take 3-4days to install so will procure them when m in the mood... till then will be harrassing u guys with my questions...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


thunder.02dragon said:


> WD 's are better than the Seagate..was selling Seagate before but now only WD as they perform much better and they are Quiter..
> WD Blacks are great HDD's get them if you want raw Performance
> 2x 1TB WD Black will blow you away...
> Velociraptors are costlier though




Thx man... if u could show me some place where i can find a comparision between these 2 drives will luv that.... i tried but i couldnt get anything.... my budget is 5-6Ks nothing more i know WD black r awesome but i think they cost 4Ks each.... 

@thunder.02dragon what do u think which drives will be better in RAID 0 config..... pls enlighten me man....


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

Velociraptors are a waste of money. Better get an SSD than a velociraptor. Although WD Black is awesome.


----------



## nads (Nov 12, 2009)

Krow said:


> Velociraptors are a waste of money. Better get an SSD than a velociraptor. Although WD Black is awesome.



agree with u krow velociraptors r a waste now since SSDs r in the market n in due time when SSD rates will drop n when they r available mainstream like HDDs.... we will be wondering what we were doing with HDDs in olden days......    i think in 4-5 years time SSDs will be the norm.....


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 12, 2009)

@thunder.02dragon: How about 2X500GB WD Black? I am not really upto 2X1TB, unless the former makes for a really poor Rs/GB ratio.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 13, 2009)

@sjoardar
Sir 500GB Black is not available, I m getting 1TB black only (thats to after loads of requests ) Still I might give a try(I see 0% chances though). For now please consider 1TB Blacks.. 



nads said:


> Thx man... if u could show me some place where i can find a comparision between these 2 drives will luv that.... i tried but i couldnt get anything.... my budget is 5-6Ks nothing more i know WD black r awesome but i think they cost 4Ks each....
> 
> @thunder.02dragon what do u think which drives will be better in RAID 0 config..... pls enlighten me man....




@nads
*www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2404&page=2
Here 1TB Blacks in RAID0 Double the performance sir..
You might not find exact info, here just you have to judge...check the WD RAID0 SATA2 Green/Blue review and consider this same on Black which is said to be 20-40% faster

*www.legitreviews.com/article/1077/10/

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/hitachi-western-digital-terabyte,2017-5.html


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2009)

thunder.02dragon said:


> WD 's are better than the Seagate..was selling Seagate before but now only WD as they perform much better and they are Quiter..
> WD Blacks are great HDD's get them if you want raw Performance
> 2x 1TB WD Black will blow you away...
> Velociraptors are costlier though



For choice between HDD it depends much on personal choice and previous experiences 

Yup, I also think that 2x WD Black in Raid 0 may be a little faster  in 7200 RPM drive category But I think even 2x WD Blue series or seagate 2x 7200.12 series drives also gives good performance. They may give by far 10MB less bandwidth in Raid 0 but they also costs less. When you use 2x HDds in RAID0 there is not much use of the dual proc of WD Black series. If you are using  WD black as a single drive then it's the fastest of all 7200RPM drives I think.

In Raid0 mode drives RPM speed takes a major role other than dual proc.



nads said:


> thx @topgear i have never had a seagate HDD fail on me till today n have been using seagates all my life recently only i have been using WD blue which i have in my Dell Studio 15 n samsung NC10.... i have an old seaget 40GB HDD drive which i use as a portable HDD for the last 5 years n it is still working gr8 n has never given me any trouble....
> 
> I researched on the 16 n 32MB Caches also couldnt find much of a difference..... but one thing i concludede is that if u r going with a higher size HDD (like above1TB) then the cache is useful (i even came across 64MB Cache tooo) n when there is heavy duty writing on the HDD (read server or database Applications) as far as read is concern it dosent make much of a diffrence even between 8 n 16MB cache..... n i inquired seagate dosent have 32MB cache drives in 500GB range so will go with 16MB cache drives its costing me 2500 each.... WD is costlier dunno y....
> 
> ...



32MB cache drives gives better performance in write test though by a small margin as compared with 16MB but the price you are going to pay for the increased cache size is not too much. So there is not any point to go for low cache sized models.

Seagate has no 500GB 32MB cache drives in 7200.12 series. Only 1TB discs has 32MB cache. So at the end of the you has two choices 
1. 2x Seagate 1TB 32MB cache 7200.12 series drives for Raid 0 ( Rs. 8K total )
2. 2X WD Blue 500GB 32MB cache drives in Raid 0 ( Rs. 5.4K )

BTW, 2x WD Black 1TB will cost around Rs. 13K


----------



## nads (Nov 13, 2009)

guys got a gud deal m getting WD 500GB @32MB Cache for 2500/- each.... for 50 bucks less i was getting seagate 7200.12 500Gb@16MB Cache..... so decided to go with WD... will let u know how the performance is once i RAID it n load win7 Ultimate on it......will be using my old seagate 7200.9 250GB 4MB Cache as an external drive ordered a TAG casing@600/- will get it by today evening n will keep u guys updated..... anywayz i wish to thank everyone who have help me in making this decision..... thx to all.....CIAO


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 13, 2009)

could you guys please gimme names of shops in bangalore that quote th lowest prices for pc hardware


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

^Ankit Infotech and Golcha IT


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2009)

^^their quotes are not the lowest but are one of the most reliable dealers in SP Road


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 13, 2009)

generally are prices in bang cheaper than chennai? cuz i mite be visiting bang and if cheaper i mite pick up some stuff


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

I've heard that the Altec Lansing MX5021 used to be very cheap in Chennai compared to the rest of the nation. But overall I think Bangalore may be cheaper.


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 13, 2009)

oh k k. thanks mr. Kow


----------



## tkin (Nov 13, 2009)

topgear said:


> I would also recommend seagate anyday over WD ( HDds are something of personal choice too )
> 
> I know if a HDD just carshed on someone the impression would be very bad as you can loose a lot of critical data ( my 80GB seagate Hdd once craches ).
> 
> BTW, the prob with 7200.11 were fixed with new firmwire update ( as upgraded mine I know that ) and the 7200.12 series drives are known to be that firmwire bug free


My 7200.11 got fixed too, no crash after update, 4500hrs passed after that.


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

punkkummander said:


> oh k k. thanks mr. Kow


I think that typo was deliberate


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 13, 2009)

oh phuck! sorry. that was totally *kough* unintentional


----------



## tkin (Nov 13, 2009)

Krow said:


> I think that typo was deliberate


LOL, you should change the avatar, theres some nice kow **cough** pictures in the web.


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2009)

nads said:


> guys got a gud deal m getting WD 500GB @32MB Cache for 2500/- each.... for 50 bucks less i was getting seagate 7200.12 500Gb@16MB Cache..... so decided to go with WD... will let u know how the performance is once i RAID it n load win7 Ultimate on it......will be using my old seagate 7200.9 250GB 4MB Cache as an external drive ordered a TAG casing@600/- will get it by today evening n will keep u guys updated..... anywayz i wish to thank everyone who have help me in making this decision..... thx to all.....CIAO



Great deal  Keep us updated.



tkin said:


> My 7200.11 got fixed too, no crash after update, 4500hrs passed after that.



Glad to know that


----------



## nads (Nov 14, 2009)

hiii guys
             what should i say..... got the drives but i should be happy or sad i dunno.... i wasnt home when the delivery fellow came to give the drives at my place so my lil bro collected it n opened the plastic in which the HDD comes... i come home n find that i have received HD Green HDD with 32MB Cache 

i cant return it since the plastic bags r torn.... WD Blue r not available in the market at this time only green n blacks... anyways damage was already done n i went ahead n setup my RAID 0 config which went pretty smooth installed win7 ultimate n all my relevant stuff..... n ran HDD Tune  *img526.imageshack.us/img526/987/hddtunebenchmarkpic.jpg  now u guys tell me how r the transfer rates i even downloaded the passmark performance software n i have got a disk mark of 1206 *img44.imageshack.us/img44/3931/passmarkscore.jpg  i have  got WD 500GB  Model nos WD5000AADS couldnt find any reviews on the net.... but i dont seee much of a performance boost when win7 is booting it boots as fast as my optimized win xp.... m i missing somthing here or this is normal......

Write speeds have increases compared to my old HDD seagate 9200.9 series 250GB n reading is also quick..... but not as quick as i had expected to be honest.....will be loading games n then i will see the real world performance of these HDD..... if u guys need any other info let me know will be glad to help....


NB:- check this link also   *www.harddrivebenchmark.net/hdd_lookup.php?cpu=WDC+WD5000AADS

 note that the seagate ST3500418AS is the same drive which i was planning 500GB@16MB cache n its nos one...... y didnt i come across this before .... u can see the score for a single WD5000AADS which i m having n it lags a cool 236 points behind ...... but in RAID0 i m getting score of 1206 which is a little more than 2 WD5000AADS combine will the same be true with the seagates????? or m i just trying to find more value from my blunder


----------



## desiibond (Nov 14, 2009)

@nads, average transfer rate of 130+MBps is pretty good and really fast. 

if possible, I will try to run the same tests on my home PC today and let you know.


----------



## nads (Nov 14, 2009)

thx desibond ur results will really help to find out how other drives r performing..... by the way i researched some more on the net n hav come to know that the WD Blue 500GB with 16MB Cache model number is WD5000AAKS n Green drive model number is WD5000AADS found out according to passmark ratings that WD blue is slower than WD green a bit not much.... but the seagate ST3500418TS has such a huge advantage any idea y?????? at the same price range..... 


look  2 positions below to see WD5000AAKS
*www.harddrivebenchmark.net/hdd_lookup.php?cpu=WDC+WD5000AADS



Guys check out this link *www.hardforums.com/showthread.php?t=1284410&page=16

i think i should be happy with my RAID0 perfomance of WD green drives


----------



## desiibond (Nov 14, 2009)

*img22.imageshack.us/img22/8177/hdtunebenchmarkst325031.png


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2009)

Canon Lide 100 Sacnner @ Rs. 2850
BenQ G610HDA LCD Moinitor @ Rs. 4400


----------



## cooldudegandhi (Nov 15, 2009)

hi everyone
i'm kinda new here
and i hope i'm posting at the right place
i've been readin your posts and wow they're useful!!!!
i need some help in putting up a new pc
my budget is around 25000
i've decided that the casing  is to be cooler master's haf 922
after that i m left with 25000 - that is for the cpu and mouse n keyboard only excluding the cabinet
i dont need a monitor
for the mobo i'm thinkin bout -
MSI 790GX-G65 - AMD® 790GX/SB750 - Rs 7250/-
Asus M4A78TD-V-EVO - AMD 785G/SB710 - Rs 7100/-
i got these from this forum itself
and amd quad core - please suggest some
1 tb hdd
2 to 3 gb ddr3 ram should suffice
and i need a good graphics card
and i guess thats all
thanks for your help in advance!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
sorry i forgot to add that i need a wireless keyboard and mouse - 5 button mouse if possible something like the iball black cat
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
sorry i forgot to add that i need a wireless keyboard and mouse - 5 button mouse if possible something like the iball black cat


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

cooldudegandhi said:


> i've decided that the casing  is to be cooler master's haf 922


Its a dust magnet. Sure you live in a dust free environment? Instead look for CM-690 which is cheaper or look for CM Storm Scout
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122108
Comes for under 7k.


> for the mobo i'm thinkin bout -
> MSI 790GX-G65 - AMD® 790GX/SB750 - Rs 7250/-
> Asus M4A78TD-V-EVO - AMD 785G/SB710 - Rs 7100/-


The MSI board is much better unless you looking at onboard Graphics. Make sure it supports RAM above 1333MHz though. If you are not an overclocker, then have a look at Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k.


> and amd quad core - please suggest some
> 1 tb hdd
> 2 to 3 gb ddr3 ram should suffice


Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k
Kingston 2x2GB DDR3 @ 5k
Seagate 7200.12 1TB @ 4k, same as WD Green (power saver HDD)
I am not very good at wireless keyboard and mice.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 16, 2009)

*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/HDD250.jpg


----------



## cooldudegandhi (Nov 16, 2009)

hi krow
thnx a ton for the help


cabinet - haf 922 - 7.5k
mobo - MSI 790GX-G65 - AMD® 790GX/SB750 - Rs 7250/-
proccy - Athlon II X4 620 - 5.5k
ram - Kingston 2x2GB DDR3 - 5k
hdd - Seagate 7200.12 1TB - 4k
gpu - 8k
mouse n keyboard - wireless - 2k
dvd writer - 1.5k
power supply - cheap one - 2k
extras - 2k

cost - 44750
budget - 35000
result - way over budget

well the new cpu needs to wait a while i guess


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

hmm. power supply - cheap one -2k. and that too when you plan a mid range GPU? 

my suggestion would be to get atleast Corsair VX450W or Gigabyte Superb 460W

you can buy the entire rig except the GPU for now as the 790FX should be okay to play games at low to medium settings (depending on resolution). Once AMD or nvidia releases sub 8k dx11 card, you can grab that.


----------



## cooldudegandhi (Nov 16, 2009)

desiibond
well isnt a 450W power supply always 450W??
and i run my oc'd asus en8600gt widout probs on a cheap power supply
and i m way out of my budget
i really need to cut somewhere
and by 790fx - are u talkin bout the mobo??
if so will be able to handle high resolutions - at least 1440*900 and maybe 1920*1080
but anyways i need to buy a gpu with the cpu or i never get it
i think i might just buy a 1.5k cabinet due to the budget
and wat bout ati 5770 cards??
are they available yet?


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

^For cabinet, get CM 690 @ 5k. or CM 590 (dunno price). If you wanna save further, then CM Elite 334/335 @ 2.1k.

No a 450W cheapo PSU is way different from a 450W from Corsair. Its about efficiency and quality of power provided to your rig. A crap power supply may just end up burning your rig. Its just luck that your OCed 8600GT runs well on the cheapo PSU. Better cut down on processor and GPU than PSU.

790FX is chipset on the mobo.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

cooldudegandhi said:


> desiibond
> well isnt a 450W power supply always 450W??
> and i run my oc'd asus en8600gt widout probs on a cheap power supply
> and i m way out of my budget
> ...



chsap power supplies will be able to handle low end gpus that take power from pcie slot. once u move to gpu that takes power using a 6pin or bigger power connector, a good psu is necessary.
a cheap psu can never reach it's rated max output. if u are thinking of hd5770 or higher you better get gigabyte superb 460w atleast.

also psu like corsair vx450w take around 520w to give stable output of 450w but cheap ones tke more powef and still wont reach the max output.

in the end you end up paying more electricity bills evefy month negating the savings u did by getting cheap ones.


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2009)

^^ Good points.....

Also cheap quality PSU's use low grade components so their longevity is shorter and produces much heatthan good quality PSU


----------



## nads (Nov 18, 2009)

Guys Bow down to the new king of graphic cards ATI 5970...... ATI has done it.... its beaten Nvidia off the throne as the world fatest graphic cards (till the time we see 300 series GPU from nvidia)

*www.tomshardware.co.uk/radeon-hd-5970,review-31732.html


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2009)

looking at the charts, i do feel that fermi will definitely take the crown from HD5970. though it beat gtx295, the margin is very low. but i do feel happy that for now ati has the crown.


----------



## nads (Nov 18, 2009)

yes its an acheivement for ATI to take the crown even if it is till the release of the new gt300 series...... never been a big fan of AMD/ATI but their processors and GPU offer the best bang for the buck as of date..... n yes fermi will be much better than the cypress no doubt..... do u knw when have they planned the release?????

who needs the costliest of stuff or the fastest cpu or GPU.... the main money is in the mid section.... where poor chap like me try to get the best combo of diffrent components..... i wish i had the ATI 5970.... 5-6 months down the lane i will be wishing for another card which has beaten the 5970.... so the cycle goes on.....

NB: @ desiibond i have started feeling my AMD Phenom X2 550BE OC@3.8 is crawling(which u recommended) .... n i neeed a much better mobo than 780G(which u recommended)..... n i need a faster graphics card than a gt260.216(which u recommended).........n n n n n n n   

kidding man


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2009)

^^hehe. my 7750 and HD4770 are have become standstill


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

^^

Ditto man...even my card is way down the ranks now.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

I am on HD3300 onboard graphics. Can any of you folks tell me where I stand? "Do I even stand?" would be a better question actually.


----------



## tkin (Nov 18, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> 
> Ditto man...even my card is way down the ranks now.


You being serious or modest??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krow said:


> I am on HD3300 onboard graphics. Can any of you folks tell me where I stand? "Do I even stand?" would be a better question actually.


You want the truth or the answer that makes you happy?


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

All I wanna do is to be able to play Krowsis. Please help!


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 19, 2009)

Guys I am Clearing my Stocks so My rates of *HD4770 is 6500/- + Taxes = 6760/-*
Let me know if you require...
Only few pieces left..!!


----------



## ak24 (Nov 20, 2009)

I was just going to purchase a new pc yesterday .... 
MB : M4A785TD-V EVO

I was going for AMD Athlon II X4 630 but the dealer said it was a mainstream processor and cannot run high end games. He said that if i was looking for a gaming pc i should consider buying Phenom X4 810, which by the way is @least Rs 3000 more. 

The other option he gave me was to not to go for AMD but Intel, he said Q8400 or Q9400 is much better. Now with so many options i am confused as which one i should go for....


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 20, 2009)

ak24 said:


> I was just going to purchase a new pc yesterday ....
> MB : M4A785TD-V EVO
> 
> I was going for AMD Athlon II X4 630 but the dealer said it was a mainstream processor and cannot run high end games. He said that if i was looking for a gaming pc i should consider buying Phenom X4 810, which by the way is @least Rs 3000 more.
> ...



Must say your your dealer is regular Pied Piper of Hamlin and you are the mouse. Don't go for his words. No to Intel. At least get i5 if you are going for Intel (that's 10k flat). X4 620 is a very good processor. Don't worry, to run high end games you need a good GPU, a good processor is not a mandate.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
^^Also would like to add that get Biostar TA790GXBE mobo rather than what your getting. Or Biostar TA785GE.


----------



## nads (Nov 20, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> Must say your your dealer is regular Pied Piper of Hamlin and you are the mouse. Don't go for his words. No to Intel. At least get i5 if you are going for Intel (that's 10k flat). X4 620 is a very good processor. Don't worry, to run high end games you need a good GPU, a good processor is not a mandate.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ^^Also would like to add that get Biostar TA790GXBE mobo rather than what your getting. Or Biostar TA785GE.




completely agree with u @hell_storm2006....... The dealer is trying to make a fool of u no doubt the options he has given u is gud but its very expensive n if u r going to spend that much money then i better go for the core i5...... its future proof n it performs much better than the C2D..... AMD Athlon X4 620 is a very gud processor as said by hell_storm2006 u can check out the reviews from various sites n u will see how gud it is.... n at the price which u r getting 4 cores of proceesing power is just unbeatable.......


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

ak24 said:


> I was just going to purchase a new pc yesterday ....
> MB : M4A785TD-V EVO
> 
> I was going for AMD Athlon II X4 630 but the dealer said it was a mainstream processor and cannot run high end games. He said that if i was looking for a gaming pc i should consider buying Phenom X4 810, which by the way is @least Rs 3000 more.
> ...


Tell the dealer to take his "experience" to hell. Load of BS that is about Mainstream processor unable to run games. In fact, being a quad core, it is future proof in terms of gaming. Here's a good config for you.

AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k
Kingston 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 4.6k
500GB WD Blue @ 2.5k
Palit GTS250 512MB @ 7.1k or 4850 1GB @ 7k.
Samsung 2233SW @ 8.5-9k.
CM Elite 335 @ 2.1k
CM Real Power Pro 460W @ 3.5k (Don't buy CM Extreme, but REAL.)
LG/Samsung DVD-RW @ 1k
Logitech Keyboard+mouse combo @ 0.7k


----------



## yogi31286 (Nov 20, 2009)

I need 500GB Sata hard Drive...
if anybody have it then please reply...


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2009)

^^ Are you looking for buying a old/used 500GB sata HDD. Then ask/look for the same in Bazar section of this forum.

If you are looking for a new one then Get Seagate 7200.12 series Sata 2 500GB Hdd which will cost you Rs. 2.4K


----------



## nads (Nov 22, 2009)

hello guys m bac for pc shopping again..... this time for my new office setup.... here r my reqs... the comp will be used mostly for office works (microsoft office n internet browsing)...  n nothing more..... the cabbie should be compact n shouldnt get heated a lot (cause it will be running the whole day).... n lastly it should run win 7 comfortably (will be disabling aero).... will be requirning keyboard n mouse (gud quality ones typing will be a lot)..... n an LCD ( i dunno which one is gud 15 or 17" u guys tell me)..... mobo should have IGP.... n micro atx....

i would like to stress that i need at the best possible lowest price.... i dunno but have never shopped for low end processor n mobo so have no idea about them..... pls guys help me out.....

Thx


----------



## desiibond (Nov 22, 2009)

Always better to go for branded desktop in case of office setup as the service and warranty will be much better. check acer and dell value and compact desktops


----------



## nads (Nov 22, 2009)

no desibond m interested in assembled ones only.... pls if u could suggest some would appreciate it


----------



## Krow (Nov 22, 2009)

nads said:


> m interested in assembled ones only.... pls if u could suggest some would appreciate it


AMD Athlon II X2 240 @ 3k
MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k
Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.3k
500GB WD Blue @ 2.5k
Samsung 2033SW @ 7k or Dell E1909W @ 6.5k
CM Elite 335 @ 2.1k
Gigabyte 460W @ 2.2k
LG/Samsung DVD-RW @ 1k
Logitech Keyboard+mouse combo @ 0.7k
Altec Lansing BXR1121 @ 1.1k

Total 26.5k. This rig is overkill for your requirement, but it is the one that will last you longest. How much is your budget? Cabinet I have suggested is mid tower, how compact one do you want?


----------



## nads (Nov 22, 2009)

lol @krow........ man thats not even in a leageu of overkill..... its not for LAN Gaming i need specs in the range of a netbook.... not exactly intel atom but a lil better than that.... ok folks i will make things a bit more clearer....

cpu----- dont need a dual core the cheapest will do mebbe a sempron or a celeron (u guys have the say)
mobo---- should have IGP atleast 2 slots for RAM n LAN is a must.... must have 4 usb ports + headers n should be micro atx form 
LCD----- i think 15" is sufficient sooo the cheapest one will do (but build quality should be gud)

-----no optical drive is required
----- mouse n keyboard combo
----- HDD cheapest WD or Seagate not less than 120GB n sata2 
-----cabbie should be as small as possible with front usb ports...... hmmmm size should be small but the cooling of the components should not be compromised

any other details pls let me know..... n the last part try to bring the whole goddamn thing upto 10K


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2009)

^^ ^^ AMD Sempron 140 Rs. 1.9K
Asus M2N68-AM + Rs. 2.3K
1GB DDR2 800 MHz Transcend Ram Rs. 1.2K
BenQ 16 inch Monitor Rs. 4.6K
250GB Seagate HDD Rs. 1.9K
Zebronics Bijli Cabby with PSU Rs. 1.6K

Total Rs. 13.5 K


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ ^^ AMD Sempron 140 Rs. 1.9K
> Asus M2N68-AM + Rs. 2.3K
> 1GB DDR2 800 MHz Transcend Ram Rs. 1.2K
> BenQ 16 inch Monitor Rs. 4.6K
> ...


This is really good.  Nice and cheap.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 23, 2009)

hehe. @nads, go for it


----------



## amogh (Nov 23, 2009)

hi i want to buy a new system my budget is 30,000 i want pc basically for gaming purpose
i cannot extend my budget so please help me in my decision please reply as soon as possible and it should be future proof also


----------



## layzee (Nov 23, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ ^^ AMD Sempron 140 Rs. 1.9K
> Asus M2N68-AM + Rs. 2.3K
> 1GB DDR2 800 MHz Transcend Ram Rs. 1.2K
> BenQ 16 inch Monitor Rs. 4.6K
> ...



Better off with an Athlon X2 at just 1.5k more approximately.


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2009)

tkin said:


> You being serious or modest??



Yea man, the 5xxx series are whipping my cards.  



Krow said:


> All I wanna do is to be able to play Krowsis. Please help!



Krow man...get a GPU. High time. Else you cannot post here anymore...!


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

asigh said:


> Yea man, the 5xxx series are whipping my cards.


 Same here. 


> Krow man...get a GPU. High time. Else you cannot post here anymore...!


Oh no, let me use some defensive measures, just in case you attack me for posting further. Oh yeah!


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2009)

^^ Krow, man, you cannot fly around here, without your signature updated. Its not fair....!


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2009)

Krow said:


> This is really good.  Nice and cheap.





desiibond said:


> hehe. @nads, go for it



Thanks guys for your recommendation 



layzee said:


> Better off with an Athlon X2 at just 1.5k more approximately.



But that would be overkill for normal office and net browsing and he don't want to spend more than 10K. So AMD Sempron 140 would be perfect for nads


----------



## nads (Nov 24, 2009)

thx for ur recommendations guys...... i just came across this site *ncomputing.com/Solutions/Howitworks.aspx  what do u think of it inquired at lamington road n got the foll prices
Each thin client---4200
LCD mon-----4600
key+mouse----350

Server system..... the dealer said go for a quad n ddr2 n 1 TB HDD

please if any of u have used this type of system pls share ur ideas....

regards


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 25, 2009)

Any one has any idea about the price and avaliability of laptop processors???

You can see my configuration in my sig.I have a 2 Gig proc without turbo. I want to get a faster C2D.. P9XXX or C2Q in Q9000 or Q9100. Not that i can complain about my current processor.. its giving me as good a service as i can expect . Higher procs wont matter much in games as i guess my card would become bottle neck at that. So, inclined towards the Q9000 actually for quad support 

What would be the price of these processors in Kolkata? .. if at all they can be bought separately...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 25, 2009)

nads said:


> thx for ur recommendations guys...... i just came across this site *ncomputing.com/Solutions/Howitworks.aspx  what do u think of it inquired at lamington road n got the foll prices
> Each thin client---4200
> LCD mon-----4600
> key+mouse----350
> ...



Thin clients and everything on server means that you need a network that can support the setup and man, you need a powerful server if there are going to be lot of thin clients. Distributed computing FTW!!!! 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Mike84 said:


> Any one has any idea about the price and avaliability of laptop processors???
> 
> You can see my configuration in my sig.I have a 2 Gig proc without turbo. I want to get a faster C2D.. P9XXX or C2Q in Q9000 or Q9100. Not that i can complain about my current processor.. its giving me as good a service as i can expect . Higher procs wont matter much in games as i guess my card would become bottle neck at that. So, inclined towards the Q9000 actually for quad support
> 
> What would be the price of these processors in Kolkata? .. if at all they can be bought separately...



hmm. I don't think mobile processors are sold separately and you do better leave the upgrade task to MSI. Check with them if they can upgrade your processor (which in most cases is not possible).


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2009)

For distributed computing, TE is officially going for Folding @Home, while Chip is for Rosetta @Home.


----------



## nads (Nov 25, 2009)

Thin clients and everything on server means that you need a network that can support the setup and man, you need a powerful server if there are going to be lot of thin clients. Distributed computing FTW!!!! 


yep i think it is very feasible i went to check today at lamington road  n got the prices for the distrubuted computing for 11 users they have suggested intel quad 2.4 n above with 4 gigs of RAM....

i think i should go with this setup because i m pretty impressed with it because it is saving me intial cost of upto 75,000 plus the electricity bill will be a lot lower compared to each system having its own cpu n mobo setup..... 

Now guys i need a very powerful system to support this 11 user load.... they have suggested intel quad 2.4 n above or the old phenom x4.....

now i have this spec in my mind (which u guys have to correct me n update me)
cpu----- i think i should go with a AMD Phenom II X4 ( the idea behind this is that a X6 phenom will be coming out soon so a year or 2 later will be able to upgrade to Phenom II X6)
mobo--- i need a durable motherboard with IGP u guys suggest, its should be 790 based mobo
RAM---- going for 2X2GB 1333 DDR3 RAM ( in future when RAM prices drop will increase it to 8 GB)
HDD----2X1TB u guys tell me which is gud since i will be putting it in RAID1
Case---- a gud roomy one not too expensive but with gud airflow
PSU---- please recommend a capable PSU for the same config

one more question is should i go with a graphic card or is the onboard 4000 series  card is sufficient... i dont mind puuting in a low cost graphic card if it is putting load on the cpu cylces wanna keep the cpu as free as possible....

Guys pls suggest me asap cause i have to make a desicion fast n i dont mind going for an intel setup also (with quads or i7)... the main reason for going with AMD is that i will be needing that 6 core phenom..... ur views r invited...
thx


----------



## nads (Nov 25, 2009)

Thin clients and everything on server means that you need a network that can support the setup and man, you need a powerful server if there are going to be lot of thin clients. Distributed computing FTW!!!! 


yep i think it is very feasible i went to check today at lamington road  n got the prices for the distrubuted computing for 11 users they have suggested intel quad 2.4 n above with 4 gigs of RAM....

i think i should go with this setup because i m pretty impressed with it because it is saving me intial cost of upto 75,000 plus the electricity bill will be a lot lower compared to each system having its own cpu n mobo setup..... 

Now guys i need a very powerful system to support this 11 user load.... they have suggested intel quad 2.4 n above or the old phenom x4.....

now i have this spec in my mind (which u guys have to correct me n update me)
cpu----- i think i should go with a AMD Phenom II X4 ( the idea behind this is that a X6 phenom will be coming out soon so a year or 2 later will be able to upgrade to Phenom II X6)
mobo--- i need a durable motherboard with IGP u guys suggest, its should be 790 based mobo
RAM---- going for 2X2GB 1333 DDR3 RAM ( in future when RAM prices drop will increase it to 8 GB)
HDD----2X1TB u guys tell me which is gud since i will be putting it in RAID1
Case---- a gud roomy one not too expensive but with gud airflow
PSU---- please recommend a capable PSU for the same config

one more question is should i go with a graphic card or is the onboard 4000 series  card is sufficient... i dont mind puuting in a low cost graphic card if it is putting load on the cpu cylces wanna keep the cpu as free as possible....

Guys pls suggest me asap cause i have to make a desicion fast n i dont mind going for an intel setup also (with quads or i7)... the main reason for going with AMD is that i will be needing that 6 core phenom..... ur views r invited...
thx


----------



## desiibond (Nov 25, 2009)

For the central server, check these:

1) Dell PowerEdge T100 Tower server
2) HP ML110 G5 or G6 series
3) IBM System X series

These three are value servers targeting small and medium businesses. You can select from Intel core 2 duo to high end Xeon, normal SATA HDD to SAS storage


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 25, 2009)

IMO Go for GCard..9600GT will offload all the Graphics processing easily and not heavy on pocket..
Try get any server/Workstation Board...
X58 will and i7 as it is one time buy..along with TX750 minimum even HX1000 or such will be better as later you will observe the extra Power.
AMD PII X4 will also good in low budget but AMD based workstation board are rare to find.
4GB Rams are good but IMO if you get the i7 then opt for minimum 1GBx3 kit..
Cabby...
In low cost CM Gladiator will do/Lian Li K56/CM690..
Keep in mind to get a good airflow as your server will run 24x7 and on load 60-75% minimum.
Too tired to write..
Why I am saying this things if you want to be clarified I will tell, but do post here..
 
However this is advice is not personal but practical situation too..


----------



## nads (Nov 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> For the central server, check these:
> 
> 1) Dell PowerEdge T100 Tower server
> 2) HP ML110 G5 or G6 series
> ...




Desiibond thx for ur reccomendations but i wont be doing any coding or softaware any sensitive data related work that i need a server with SAS storage, n xeon proccy.... it will be normal chaloo office work nothing much as i have put before for microsoft word n internet surfing....(internet surfing will be implemented in a later stage) n i guess these system will cost me a lot something like 50-80K anywhere if i configure it with a quad... so this is out of question... i will show u the math in a moment....



thunder.02dragon said:


> IMO Go for GCard..9600GT will offload all the Graphics processing easily and not heavy on pocket..
> Try get any server/Workstation Board...
> X58 will and i7 as it is one time buy..along with TX750 minimum even HX1000 or such will be better as later you will observe the extra Power.
> AMD PII X4 will also good in low budget but AMD based workstation board are rare to find.
> ...



@thunder.02dragon i was planning to go for the i7 but the cost is very very prohibitive the cost of the i7 n the X58 itself comes upto 25-30K n my budget for the server system is 30K.... ok now here i m jotting down the math for u guys to understand.... pls remember i need to save money but i need a sturdy system... As i have mentioned above the idea of going with AMD AM3 based chipset is to get future support for phenom II X6..... thats the only primary consideration.... 

*www.ncomputing.com/
pls go to the above mentioned site n if u cant understand what i m talking about u can check there i m going for the X550 series which gives me 5 users per PCI card since i m looking for 11users i will have to install 2 PCI cards @5 users each.;... here is the exact cost breakup which i got yesterday from the dealer

X550 Sries (includes PCi card n 5 access device) each is costing me 15950/- X2Nos
LCD 16" monitor BenQ ----4800/- X 11Nos
Keyboard n mouse combo-----350/- X 11Nos
(prices r inclusive of VAT n all the bullshit to raise the prices)
Plus i have to add the cost of the server system which i will be building-----30000/-

total come upto 1,18,550/- plus i have to purchase CAT 6 cable for internal wiring

so in short i have a budget of 120K.... if i go for individual system (which i was planning) the cost goes upto 1.8Lacs plus the humongous electricity bill every month... so the saving is a lot n plus i have to place only the lcd n the access device (which can be mounted behind the monitor) n keyboard n mouse.....

so now u guys tell me what setup i have to go for the main server system cant go for the i7 its very costly i dont wanna go with a core2quad because the LGA 775 socket is gonna gooo soon(i need DDR3 mem n those core 2duo n quads r gonna be gone next year so no upgrade cycle)....

@thunder.02dragon i dont mind putting an graphic cards but it should be PCi powered n it should run cool.... i will first get the system without the graphic card n see its performance n if required i dont mind putting a new one 
n yes the system wont be running 24X7 but only 9-6pm everyday but loads i have taken completely at 100% (to be safer)

guys pls pls pls help me make a decision m confused like anything.....

NB: @thunder.02dragon n yes i need pratical advice thats y i m speaking with u guys


----------



## desiibond (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes. you do not need a xeon and SAS and that is why I mentioned that the basic config comes with core2duo and SATA2 HDD.

anyways, prepare your config in a way that there is 

1) 100Mhz processing power per user
2) 100MB of RAM per user
3) OS that can act as terminal server or thin client server. A windows 2008 Server or RH linux should be good for this.

Also, check this link: *www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/linux_terminal_server

my config for you is:

See if you can go for Phenom II X4 955 based setup or else look for Athlon II X4 620 based setup.


----------



## nads (Nov 26, 2009)

which will be better a phenom 2 or athlon 2 X4.... phenoms r gr8 for games with their L3 cache dunno0 how athlons will perform will be able to sabe 5-6K on my budget if i go with athlon.... what do u suggest desibond.....

if i m going with phenom then it will be PII x4 945@3.0Ghz
n if its athlon 2 X4 620 @2.6Ghz

what do u say?????


----------



## desiibond (Nov 26, 2009)

Thumb rule: Get the best that your money can buy 

Go for the Phenom II X4. It is much better for multitasking and that is not just because of extra cache.


----------



## itisravishankar (Nov 27, 2009)

nads said:


> which will be better a phenom 2 or athlon 2 X4.... phenoms r gr8 for games with their L3 cache dunno0 how athlons will perform will be able to sabe 5-6K on my budget if i go with athlon.... what do u suggest desibond.....
> 
> if i m going with phenom then it will be PII x4 945@3.0Ghz
> n if its athlon 2 X4 620 @2.6Ghz
> ...


Phenom II 945 is definitely superior. But be careful when you buy the product. Original model of 945 had 125W TDP and was very hot. A newer version has come out around 3 months ago which has 95W TDP.

But if you are planning to use a card <= ATI 4870/GTX 260 then slightly OCed 620 will do the job too.


----------



## nads (Nov 28, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> Phenom II 945 is definitely superior. But be careful when you buy the product. Original model of 945 had 125W TDP and was very hot. A newer version has come out around 3 months ago which has 95W TDP.
> 
> But if you are planning to use a card <= ATI 4870/GTX 260 then slightly OCed 620 will do the job too.




is the pII x4 955BE TDP reduced to 95W too..... if yes pls let me know i have red that 965be tdp has been reduced from 140w to 125w pls enligthen me on the 955....

i will first see how the performance is without the graphic card n if needed will put one....

ok here is my final spec let me know if i m missing something or if i need to add anything...

proccy------AMD PHENOM X4 955BE@3.2Ghz
mobo-------Gigabyte MA785GMT-US2H
RAM---------Kinsgton DDR3@1333Mhz 2X2GB
HDD--------- 1TB WD @7200RPM WITH 32MB Cache
PSU---------- VIP 600W
Case--------- yet to decide
Cooler------- Sunbeam core contact freezer 120mm
LCD---------- My old viewsonic 1908wm
UPS--------- 600VA APC


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

Get this *products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUD...2&f7=45nm+SOI&f8=&f9=&f10=False&f11=&f12=True

Avoid VIP PSU. Cooler Master Real Power Pro 460W @ 3.5k is a MUCH better choice.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't think there will be a need for GPU. and yes, as Krow suggested, go for CM Real Power. VIP things are for non-important stuff and certainly not on a server serving thin clients 

case: CM 690 and get another 120mm fan and get proper airflow.


----------



## nads (Nov 28, 2009)

ok will go with CM 450W dont wanna compromise......

n which phenom i should go with 945 or 955 there is a difference of 1k only (can use the proccy for myself once i replace the 955 with six core phenoms) suggestions????


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

945 is 0.2 GHz slower and non BE. If not OCing, get 945. If yes, then 955. Make sure it is CM *REAL* Power 460W that you buy. Most dealers will try to sell you CM Extreme crap. 

For a good dealer or two, look here www.primeabgb.com and www.theitwares.com

Both are @ Lamington and both are very good dealers with good knowledge. No babu type dealers here.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 29, 2009)

@nads
I will advice to stick to VX450 and if really cheap good PSU you require then check The FSP PSU's


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh yeah.  ^You talking about the Saga right?


----------



## nads (Nov 29, 2009)

thunder.02dragon said:


> @nads
> I will advice to stick to VX450 and if really cheap good PSU you require then check The FSP PSU's



what is FSP PSU????? never heard it before.....


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2009)

FSP psu's are specially designed for gaming to increase FPS


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 29, 2009)

^^LOL
These are budget PSU's
With Active PFC and Efficiency > 80/85%
Loads of company uses their OEM PSU's..
get those...or tell me budget i get that..
see post on [E]


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

desiibond said:


> FSP psu's are specially designed for gaming to increase FPS


 One of your best.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 29, 2009)

:eeksign:


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

^He was joking.


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2009)

^^ I also think so...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2009)

ofcourse i am joking.  
and as others suggested, go for 945 and you better not touch overclocking manuals.


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

Besides, the FSP ones are pretty good, although I would not buy them unless I am building a low cost download rig.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 2, 2009)

Guys, going to Lamington Road tomorrow.
Tell me if any of u want to know price of anything.
I'll ask a few shops and post here.


----------



## spy king (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey, If you could find out the price of Dell s2409w I would be very greatfull.. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2009)

spy king said:


> Hey, If you could find out the price of Dell s2409w I would be very greatfull..
> 
> Thanks!



It retails for Rs.14,500. If you order it via Dell then you will need to pay Rs.13,800.


----------



## Faun (Dec 6, 2009)

Bought 1TB WD Caviar Green (32MB buffer) for 4.1k. This thing failed to detect in BIOS. Making some intermittent "clitch-clitch" noise. Not a good experience with 1TB HDD. I have to replace it now. :/


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2009)

I want to buy a HDD too, but not now. All these reports just make me paranoid.


----------



## asingh (Dec 6, 2009)

spy king said:


> Hey, If you could find out the price of Dell s2409w I would be very greatfull..
> 
> Thanks!



What Cool G5 has said is correct. You can order from DELL, for 13800. This includes octroi/shipping/tax. (Just received mine yesterday)

Just send a mail to them from their official website, they do the rest.


----------



## samar123 (Dec 6, 2009)

*want a gaming pc..help ppl!!!*

budget around 50k-60k max....wat graphics card shud i go for n processor...motherboard, cooling n power needs also....ppl temme...m not dat updated nemore....and wnt b able to upgrade it for 3 yrs...so wana buy d best posssible stuff within dos budget....help guyz....and also were to buy it frm...i liv in delhi...(nehru plce?????)


----------



## desiibond (Dec 6, 2009)

Phenom II X4 945: 8.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H: 5.5k
Corsair 2x2Gb 1333MHz DDR3 RAM: 6k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1Tb: 4k
samsung dvd burner: 1.1k
Cooler Master Elite 335: 2.5k
Corsair VX550W or Tagan BZ500
Sapphire HD5770: 11.5k
Samsung 2233SW or Dell 2209W: 9k-9.5k
Logitech k/b and mouse


----------



## samar123 (Dec 6, 2009)

thanx a ton desiibond....saw their reviews dey seem pretty gud and at a fair price....but do u hav a better radeon card in mind....in an extra 5-10k??? and all dese r ddr3 rite...?
one more thing...can i get ol of dis in nehru place, delhi??? coz i live in delhi and dnt knw wer else to buy em from......
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
thanx a ton desiibond....saw their reviews dey seem pretty gud and at a fair price....but do u hav a better radeon card in mind....in an extra 5-10k??? and all dese r ddr3 rite...?
one more thing...can i get ol of dis in nehru place, delhi??? coz i live in delhi and dnt knw wer else to buy em from......


----------



## asingh (Dec 6, 2009)

^^ 
You can try Nehru Place. 
2nd Floor, right hand side, SMC International. He stocks GPU. Else order it from Lynx.com


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

samar123 said:


> thanx a ton desiibond....saw their reviews dey seem pretty gud and at a fair price....but do u hav a better radeon card in mind....in an extra 5-10k??? and all dese r ddr3 rite...?
> one more thing...can i get ol of dis in nehru place, delhi??? coz i live in delhi and dnt knw wer else to buy em from......


Yes, he recommended a DDR3 based rig. Better card is HD5850. If you can up your budget, then this is the most VFM card you can get. Its about 17k.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 7, 2009)

yes. HD5850 is a terrific card though it costs 17k.


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

^Its VFM considering that it beats competing nvidia cards which cost upto 22k like GTX285.


----------



## samar123 (Dec 7, 2009)

thanx a lot evryone....ne websites u guys know from where i can order??? incase itz not available in nehru place........


----------



## asingh (Dec 7, 2009)

www.lynx.com


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

www.lynx-india.com


----------



## samar123 (Dec 7, 2009)

desiibond d gigabyte motherboard u mentioned.... wats d difference between GA-MA785GMT-US2H which u mentioned and GA-MA785GMT-UD2H


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

US2H is a little inferior to the UD2H. the D stands for Durable. All UD series boards come with 100% solid capacitors, which have a much longer life than the electrolytic ones. The US2H has solid capacitors only around the CPU AFAIK, and the rest of the board has the standard electrolytic ones. So technically, the UD board should last longer, overclock better and also will be able to withstand higher temperatures. AFAIK, solid caps don't leak as easily as the electrolytic ones. Please feel free to correct me if I am wrong anywhere.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 7, 2009)

actually both US2H and UD2H are ultra durable boards.

UD2H comes with Dolby Home Theatre

Dolby Home Theater® - Enjoy a Rich Home Theater Surround Sound Experience
Dolby Home Theater places listeners in the middle of the action, giving their PCs a powerful set of tools to deliver a cinema-style experience in vivid surround sound.

    * Delivers vivid surround sound for music, movies, and games, using two to eight speakers or any set of headphones
    * Designed to automatically deliver the best possible listening experience


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

Does your board have all solid caps desii? If yes, then the UD2H is a waste of money as audiophiles will buy a sound card and others will not notice the difference anyway. Correct?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 7, 2009)

yes. it has.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2009)

desiibond said:


> actually both US2H and UD2H are ultra durable boards.
> 
> UD2H comes with Dolby Home Theatre
> 
> ...



Gigabyte Rocks!!! 
& the Gigabyte Factory has all ladies working on manufacturing mobos...8)


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> Gigabyte Rocks!!!
> & the Gigabyte Factory has all ladies working on manufacturing mobos...8)



You on weed or something.....


----------



## zbuu (Dec 8, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> It retails for Rs.14,500. If you order it via Dell then you will need to pay Rs.13,800.



i bought da same for 12500/- net from SP road BGLR


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2009)

asigh said:


> You on weed or something.....



........


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2009)

asigh said:


> You on weed or something.....


Nope....but my choice is gigabyte.... coz of my 6yrs old mobo...frm same brand


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 8, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> Gigabyte Rocks!!!
> & the Gigabyte Factory has all ladies working on manufacturing mobos...8)



lol... ur definitely on weed...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 8, 2009)

how would be the combination of 

Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
+
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
+
8 to 12 gb ddr 3 RAM


please suggest 1gb gfx dx11 in budget( if available in 15k or what is the least price available at present)

these for a work station.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 8, 2009)

@azaad_shri75.

1) there is no use in going for CF enabled board if you are looking for AV editing
2) 8 to 12 gig of RAM?? are you serious?
3) dx11 1gb card for AV editing??
4) Phenom II X4 965 is at 12k but I would prefer core i5 750 at that price.

1) Core i5 750: 10.5k-11k
2) Gigabyte P55 based board: 6.5k to 7k
3) Corsair 2x2Gb DDR3 1333MHz ram: 6k
4) ATI FireGL V5600: around 19k or nVidia quadro FX1500: around 17k.

Do remember that 1Gb or 2Gb VRAM doens't matter for workstation cards.

reason i suggested firegl/quadro is because you are going to do AV editing.

if your editing is limited to 2D then nVidia Quadro NVS295 for 7k is more than enough.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 8, 2009)

@desiibond

thank you for valuable suggestions, its like this it would used for post production of movies,  with 2 x 24" monitors setup and working on max/maya and inventor to make models and animations, so 8gb is my base requirement and occasional gaming for relaxation and fun,
also atleast 2tb hdd space either 1tb each or four 500 gb each or what ever is feasible and it would be connected music instruments like keyboard for compositional work and microphone for recording and dubbing and other relevant, peripherals........

so keeping these in view please suggest a good config  , with suitable smps/cabinet and the system should be future proof for at least 3-5 yrs


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2009)

That's a unique requirement. Yes, core i5 is the most VFM way to go. Desii's config is nice. For PSU, have a look at Seasonic S12II Bronze 500W @ 5k (3 year warranty) or Corsair VX550W @ 5.8k (5 year warranty). Both are great brands.

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------

For HDD's have a look at Seagate 7200.12 2x1TB @ 8k. Most suitable for you. Else get the WD Black which is 6k or so for 1TB.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 8, 2009)

Krow said:


> That's a unique requirement. Yes, core i5 is the most VFM way to go. Desii's config is nice. For PSU, have a look at Seasonic S12II Bronze 500W @ 5k (3 year warranty) or Corsair VX550W @ 5.8k (5 year warranty). Both are great brands.


ok got it,

what with my selection, as I dont want to go under run  very soon, as with present set up with old 915 board and fit for nothing 2.8 gz cpu, however when I bought this it was not for studio set up.

so some solid rig for 3-5 years,I dont want any performance lag while working, live.


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2009)

If budget is no concern, then Core i7 will be my recommendation. It will cost you around 20k more than the core i5 setup. You didn't read my suggestion about HDD's it seems? Did you? It's in my post which you quoted.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 8, 2009)

^ yes you updated it later.

budget 40-70k( 5k more max if must)


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2009)

^^
Yea I think you would need that much RAM. I spoke to a couple of my friends they are in your line of work. They use that much RAM. Insane....!

The Quardo/FireGL cards suggested by* D.bond* are good. My friends swear by them. 

*@Desibond:*
Should we not suggest the quickest HDD platters with good buffer memories. This makes a difference in video editing. Since data needs to be accessed/written quicker. Velocity Raptors...?

*For PSU:*
Atleast a 650W should be there. Or a 750W. This user is going to mount a lot of stuff on his computer. It happens with video editing. The rigs are awesome.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 8, 2009)

then please suggest 2-3 examples of rig for the budget posted above letting me know of pros and cons

as I dont want to compromise on m/b+cpu+gfx+smps----please suggest the best not costly amd or intel any vfm not compromising on performance.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 8, 2009)

@asigh, yes. WD Black or Velociraptor should be perfect for 3D. I won't recommend a RAID setup for everyone as it requires some skill and some unknown operation on RAID array can cost huge data loss.

@azaad, 

1) core i5 750 +Gigabyte P55+corsair DDR3
2) core i7 920 + EVGA X58  + G-Skill DDR3 performance ram
3) Phenom II X4 965 + 785G or 790GX + G-Skill DDR3 performance ram

or you can wait for the new core i7's (core i7 8xx series) that work on LGA1156 which is more mainstream than LGA1366 for current i7 processors. By going for LGA1156, you can save a lot of money on motherboard.

if you are going to work on dual monitor setup then you better pick the GPU first. for CPU, go for nothing less than Core i7. 

And for GPU, my pick would be FireGL V5600 atleast.

I would advice you to do some digging on core i7, core i5, phenom II X4, FireGL, Quadro because you are putting huge amount for the rig and you better know about h/w before spending.

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------

PS: don't listen to your vendor if he says, quadro aur fire nahin chalta and tries to sell you world's best card "Geforce 8600GT"


----------



## tkin (Dec 8, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @asigh, yes. WD Black or Velociraptor should be perfect for 3D. I won't recommend a RAID setup for everyone as it requires some skill and some unknown operation on RAID array can cost huge data loss.
> 
> @azaad,
> 
> ...


In workstation GPUs, nVidia(Quadro) is best, in terms of support(drivers) or performance, ATI fireGL isn't that popular at all.


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2009)

*@Azaad:*
If you can tell me the exact softwares you plan to use. I can talk to some friends tomorrow in more detail. They work for some big companies, and are into film/video editing. I know they use Quadro/FireGL for sure. Discussed it once with them.

It is going to be fun setting up this rig.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 8, 2009)

tkin said:


> In workstation GPUs, nVidia(Quadro) is best, in terms of support(drivers) or performance, ATI fireGL isn't that popular at all.



Yeah. FireGL may not be as popular as Quadro. So is Athlon and Phenom when compared to popularity of Intel's core2

But am yet to find a sub 20k workstation quadro card that can compete with V5700


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 9, 2009)

asigh said:


> *@Azaad:*
> If you can tell me the exact softwares you plan to use. I can talk to some friends tomorrow in more detail. They work for some big companies, and are into film/video editing. I know they use Quadro/FireGL for sure. Discussed it once with them.
> 
> It is going to be fun setting up this rig.



bro, thanks a lot, s/w--nuendo,cubase, 3ds max, inventor,motion builder etc,
system would be used for not only a/v editing, also composing of music, a lot of vsti's would be loaded, and graphics  development,

and also occasional gaming.

at present if we start multiple processes my system starts crying, offcourse present one cant take load of studio works

@desiibond, yes I can wait, there is no hurry for me, I can wait upto April/May 2010.


----------



## asingh (Dec 9, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> bro, thanks a lot, s/w--nuendo,cubase, 3ds max, inventor,motion builder etc,
> system would be used for not only a/v editing, also composing of music, a lot of vsti's would be loaded, and graphics  development,
> 
> and also occasional gaming.
> ...



Sure, no issue. I have made a note of your requirements. Will speak to my friends, and get back to you. 

Till then you can research the stuff *D.bond* recommended.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 9, 2009)

^ yep going through that.

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

whats major difference between 790fx and 790gx, which is better,


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

I think 790FX doesn't have onboard GPU, not sure. But 790GX has IGP, I'm sure. That seems to be the main difference.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 9, 2009)

Krow said:


> I think 790FX doesn't have onboard GPU, not sure. But 790GX has IGP, I'm sure. That seems to be the main difference.


cost wise FX is costly.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 9, 2009)

790FX has better overclocking options... it is the high end board of amd


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2009)

Krow said:


> I think 790FX doesn't have onboard GPU, not sure. But 790GX has IGP, I'm sure. That seems to be the main difference.



790FX does not have onboard gpu ie IGP 

In OC department - 790FX is better but not by a huge margin though ( as compared to 790GX )


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2009)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_AMD_chipsets

yes. 790FX comes without a chipset and the both the PCIe slots when crossfired works at full 16x speed whereas those in 790GX work in 8x speed. And 790GX comes with dx10 onboard GPU.

---------- Post added at 08:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 AM ----------

785G has following advantage over 790FX/GX:

1300MHz faster HT link HT3.0
much lower power consumption by chipset
dx10.1 support
HDMI
better southbridge
UVD2
ATI stream supported


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 10, 2009)

ok that was informational, I thought 790 was latest than 785 by numbering.........

so 785g is far better and it supports ddr3 right?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2009)

@azaad, Just checked the AM3/DDR3 790GX boards and they do support HT3.0 and have SB750 southbridge which puts them on par with 785G on features. 

in short, among 790GX and 785G AM3 boards, get one that is cheaper.


----------



## asingh (Dec 10, 2009)

^^ I would get the 790FX. The delicious x16 x16 PCI.E...!
 
Thanks *D.Bond*, informational.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 10, 2009)

ok offtopic call me shri75 rather to azaad.


----------



## samar123 (Dec 10, 2009)

hey guys...particularly d.bond, u'd mentioned a 550w psu for d pc specs u gave me on d previous page....is dat enough for my power needs or shud i go for a 650 or 700w psu???
m buying all those only, goin for d phenom 955 instead of 945 coz itz nt available and 955 price is 8.4k, d price wat u'd told me for 945.......and d sapphire hd5850 for 16.5k....just wanted to knw d psu coz d coolermaster 700w psu is for around 8.5k!!!!!!!!!!! as much as d processor!! gimme some suggestions....

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------

hey guys...particularly d.bond, u'd mentioned a 550w psu for d pc specs u gave me on d previous page....is dat enough for my power needs or shud i go for a 650 or 700w psu???
m buying all those only, goin for d phenom 955 instead of 945 coz itz nt available and 955 price is 8.4k, d price wat u'd told me for 945.......and d sapphire hd5850 for 16.5k....just wanted to knw d psu coz d coolermaster 700w psu is for around 8.5k!!!!!!!!!!! as much as d processor!! gimme some suggestions....


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2009)

for HD5770, even a 450W corsair is enough but recommended 550W for a bit of headroom.


----------



## samar123 (Dec 10, 2009)

dbond...i said hd 5850 not hd 5770 and phenom II x4 955........so which one should i go for...with some headroom of courz as u mentioned....m buying dese two, so wana know which psu to go for, 550w corsair or 600w or wat?? gimme ur recommendations of diff types and il chk em out wid d guy i'm buyin it from......budgetary constraint man.........


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 10, 2009)

Can anybody recommend a  psu for running 9600 gt + e7400 + g31 chipset + 1 hdd + 1 dvd rw thats all...... Cost, least is better.....no upgrades considered....!


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2009)

Look for these:

Corsair VX650W
GlacialPower 650AA (not 650A)
Tagan TG600-U33II or TG680-U33II
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 650W


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 10, 2009)

i guess these are some highend psu..... i was looking for some cheaper option....! as the consumption is not much like 20 amps on 12 volt would be more than enough...


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2009)

@MasterMinds, that earlier suggestion was not for you.

you can take a look at Gigabyte Superb 460W which is available for some 2.2k


----------



## asingh (Dec 10, 2009)

^^
Please do not go for low-end PSUs. They can bring your system to a dead-end.


By the way,* Desibond*, why have you suggested *Masterminds* 650's..? Would he not suffice on 450W or 500W comfortably...?


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 10, 2009)

lol that was not for me..... i too saw that after posting.....
@desibond... Thanks.....isnt there any supply cheaper than this....

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------

@asing 
my requirement merely cross 250 watts on full system load...!


----------



## asingh (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry *D.bond...!*


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 10, 2009)

@desibond  
what abt gigabyte superb 360


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2009)

@asigh no problemo. should've mentioned the name of person for which I put the PSUs list 

@MasterMinds. hmm. That should be just okay. But looking at 9600GT, I would recommend 460W


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 10, 2009)

ok thanks!


----------



## janitha (Dec 10, 2009)

MasterMinds said:


> my requirement merely cross 250 watts on full system load...!



Never not run the system at full capacity of PSU. 70-75% is alright I think. Other than the risks, efficiency usually highest around the middle.


----------



## samar123 (Dec 12, 2009)

hey guys...i just read dat thread 'hardware not to buy'...confused regarding d hdd...m getting a seagate 7200.12 1TB HDD for 4.1k....will it give me loads of issues??? if yes, wat options do i have??? 

and d.bond d dealer has coolermaster 650w extreme power for 4.1k and coolermaster 700w silent pro for around 8k.....so iz it ok if i go for d 650w psu, keeping in mind the hd 5850 power consumption???


----------



## desiibond (Dec 12, 2009)

@samar123, spending 4.1k on CM extreme power is waste. I heard that it is not stable on full load. look for Tagan's BZ series or get Corsair VX550 or GlacialPower 650AA. All these should be available around 5k.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 12, 2009)

Placed an order for my CM690 (4.5k) cabinet w/o transparent side panel and Gigabyte G31M-E2SL (2.35k) motherboard for the E8400 process I got from my friend.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 12, 2009)

^^should've waited for CM 690 II


----------



## samar123 (Dec 12, 2009)

@d.bond - rite, il try dat......and wat bout my hdd question???


----------



## desiibond (Dec 12, 2009)

heard that 7200.12 is doing good but you better go for western digital caviar blue for now


----------



## max_demon (Dec 13, 2009)

need price for N85 , i have recieved new replacement piece from nokia was thinking to sell considering this price .


----------



## asingh (Dec 13, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Placed an order for my CM690 (4.5k) cabinet w/o transparent side panel and Gigabyte G31M-E2SL (2.35k) motherboard for the* E8400 *process I got from my friend.



Will you OC..?


----------



## Krow (Dec 13, 2009)

^That board is pretty good for OC too.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 14, 2009)

my two month old external hdd sgt 1tb will be going kaput in short as its making tuck tuck sounds, might of platter, and taking lot time to start and to read some thing, would taking to service center at week end, 

would like to buy 500gb external hdd, please suggest good reliable one, which could run for 3-5 yrs, unless serious bad luck comes into play


----------



## desiibond (Dec 14, 2009)

^^go for Western Digital one


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 14, 2009)

^which model and what could be the possible street price.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 14, 2009)

Look for WD MyPassport and 500Gb should be around 4k


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 14, 2009)

ok,would see it


----------



## jai_vasanthan (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi,

I have a problem (frequent crashes) with my newly assembled system with Windows 7 64-bit, I have the following config,

AMD Phenom II 955 Processor
MSI DKA790GX platinum
4 GB RAM
Seagate 500 GB SATA HDD
CM 690
Corsair 500 W SMPS
Microsoft Wireless Keyboard/Mouse.
Connected via HDMI to the Sharp 32" LCD TV

I have updated the latest v1.9 BIOS update of the mother board and installed all the drivers as available in MSI website.

Most of the crashes happen when browsing web or watching videos (DVDs as well as Digital media files)

What could be the issues, do let me know ?

Best Regards,
Jay


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 14, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^should've waited for CM 690 II



I heard 690 II costs more than 6K , is it true ???


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2009)

^^ If it's true then that's a bit too overpriced - IMO.

@ jai_vasanthan _create a separate thread and post your prob there


----------



## desiibond (Dec 15, 2009)

CM has not released the detail on pricing yet and by the looks of the case, 6k should be possible.


----------



## asingh (Dec 15, 2009)

^^ Ya no details are out. It is definately not full - ATX. But is has the back place cavity which makes it easier to mount bolt-down OEM HSF. The innards are nice and black, and the cable management looks pretty nice too.

I wanted to re-TIM my HSF and am having nightmares thinking about it. Will have to dismantle the whole rig. Chassis with back plate cavities for motherboards are really nice.

*@Ethan:*
See if you can get a cabinet (or wait for CM690 II), which has the above. Since you are planning to get a Hyper 212+ for your new E8400.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Dec 16, 2009)

Guys why not the K62/K60/K58 from Lan Cool Dragonlord series?
Much more features than 690 and extremely silent!!


----------



## desiibond (Dec 17, 2009)

are they available in India and if yes, where?


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Dec 20, 2009)

@desi 
You asking for the Lian Li Cases?
Let me know I sell here in Kolkata!!.

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

@desi 
You asking for the Lian Li Cases?
Let me know I sell here in Kolkata!!.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2010)

guys is there any price drops in i7 series.


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2010)

Not likely. Its the premium series and unless something tops it in performance, the price will be the same, if it does not increase that is.


----------



## sjoardar (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Friends! Can you please suggest one or more really good ink-jet photoprinters (not MFDs) within Rs. 10K with PictBridge and LCD preview display and *available in Kolkata*? My preferred brands are Canon and HP. I had originally chosen HP Photosmart D7368, but apparently it is not available in Kolkata. Please help! Thanks.


----------



## sjoardar (Jan 15, 2010)

How come this forum suddenly died?!


----------



## jbohaj (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello, What is the price of 2GB Transcend DDR 2, 667 MHz RAM in Punjab & Chandigarh?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 22, 2010)

i have some queries here..first of all..can someone tell me the price of Corsair VX550W PSU & Coolermaster CM690 case...Secondly has the cm690II case released in india?If yes whats the price?If no,when will it come to india...should i wait for 690II or go for the older model..I live in mumbai,so pls quote mumbai prices..Thanks


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 22, 2010)

^CM 690 costs Rs.4.5K. It comes with transparent side panel. Its still a good buy in the price range.

Corsair 550W power supply costs Rs.5725.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 23, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> ^CM 690 costs Rs.4.5K. It comes with transparent side panel.



Wow,transparent for Rs.4.5K only.....


----------



## santro20 (Jan 24, 2010)

any idea about the latest price of GA mobo GA-EG45M-UD2H & Intel chipset Q8200


----------



## dmanojkmr (Jan 26, 2010)

*i need to buy this config....plz help*

Guys would u plz help me in finding the model as per my config..

 *forums.techarena.in/images/smilies/sweatingbullets.gif Processor : core2duo  above 3GHz 

 *forums.techarena.in/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif motherboard*forums.techarena.in/images/smilies/sad00000.gifwhat type of MB is preferred)
1) 4 pci slot 4 RAM slot (ddr3)
                  or
    4 pci slots 4 RAM slots (ddr2)         if the cost variation is minimum between DDR3 n DDR2....DDR3 board will b preferable

2) HDMI port

3) 2 sata port (latest)

4) 5.1 sound card or 7.1 sound card (if cost variation is mini)

5) usb2.0   front and back 6

 *forums.techarena.in/images/smilies/cool0000.gif good looking Cabinet (with SMPS supporting the above) 

 *forums.techarena.in/images/smilies/bleh0000.gif and a minimum cost and best performance graphics card which supports all games


how much does the above configuration costs (affordable cost)


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: i need to buy this config....plz help*



santro20 said:


> any idea about the latest price of GA mobo GA-EG45M-UD2H & Intel chipset Q8200



The mobo is around 6-6.5K and Q8300 is 7.5-7.7 K 



dmanojkmr said:


> Guys would u plz help me in finding the model as per my config..
> 
> *forums.techarena.in/images/smilies/sweatingbullets.gif Processor : core2duo  above 3GHz
> 
> ...



Let us know how much you can spend - then it will be easier for us to recommend a rig for you


----------



## Revolution (Jan 26, 2010)

Lol...
Same question and same answer.....


----------



## santro20 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: i need to buy this config....plz help*



topgear said:


> The mobo is around 6-6.5K and Q8300 is 7.5-7.7 K



thnx buddy...
got the same from lam rd..
Q8400                            --    8300/-
MoBo GA-EG45M-UD2H      --    5800/-


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2010)

^^ Good deal - Congrats buddy


----------



## itisravishankar (Jan 29, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the price of Gigabyte superb 360?


----------



## happy20b (Jan 29, 2010)

I would Like to know the price of following things .. I am from bangalore 


1] ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
2] Samsung p2370 and p2270
3] 500gb Seagte
4] transcend ddr3 2gb

And also please suggest a good processor for the above ..
AMD phenom II


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jan 30, 2010)

can anybody tell me the price for  these Mobos in nehru palace
GA-E7AUM-DS2H (rev. 1.0)NVIDIA GeForce 9400 chipset

GA-73VM-S2 (rev. 1.0)NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / nForce 610i chipset

GA-73UM-S2H (rev. 1.0)NVIDIA GeForce 7150 / nForce 630i Chipset


----------



## ali.saif.2009 (Jan 30, 2010)

hey can anybody tell if i can upgrade to a ddr3 or gddr5 graphic card.
i have an xfx 9500gt 1gb ddr2
my motherboard only supports ddr2 ram.
will there be any downfall or lag in performance due to ddr3(GPU) - ddr2(m.b.) mismatch???


----------



## RxG (Jan 31, 2010)

hai! i m going to build a gaming rig with high budget next week from nehru place 
can u guys give me the cheapest price for these things.....

intel core i7 920
msi x58 pro / biostar x58 tpower
corsair dominater tr3x6g1600c8d 3x2gb tripple channel
coolermaster v8
segate 7200.12 1tb
iball booster wooden speakers 5.1
logitech g15
zotac geforce 275 
aoc 2434w 24"
corsair hx 850 or tagan piperock 800 psu
coolermaster haf 922 chassis


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2010)

ali.saif.2009 said:


> hey can anybody tell if i can upgrade to a ddr3 or gddr5 graphic card.
> i have an xfx 9500gt 1gb ddr2
> my motherboard only supports ddr2 ram.
> will there be any downfall or lag in performance due to ddr3(GPU) - ddr2(m.b.) mismatch???



You will be able to use any graphic card which uses GDDR3 or GDDr5 memory without any probs and there will be no mismatch 

The performance will depend what cpu you have at which clock rate and what gfx card you are going to buy.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 6, 2010)

*Price from Tirupati,Kolkata:*

*Corsair CX400W @ 3.3K +Tax
Corsair VX450W @ 4.1K **+Tax
** Corsair VX550W @ 5.8K **+Tax*


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Feb 8, 2010)

Tirupati back in form!!
*Enermax* is comming ...will ruin them


----------



## Revolution (Feb 8, 2010)

thunder.02dragon said:


> Tirupati back in form!!
> *Enermax* is comming ...will ruin them



Great news.....


----------



## spy king (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey!

What would the price of a WD 500gb blue/green be?


Thanks!


----------



## rohit2hell (Feb 8, 2010)

I want to buy
AMD PhenomII 965 BE
Asus mothrbord?
DDR3 4 Gb Ram (which company?)

plz help me to choose the suitable mothrbord for 965BE and DDR3 ram...

and can u also provide me rates for
965BE
4Gb ram
sugested mothrbord..

thnks in advance...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 8, 2010)

rohit2hell said:


> I want to buy
> AMD PhenomII 965 BE
> Asus mothrbord?
> DDR3 4 Gb Ram (which company?)
> ...



please make a habit of posting budget and purpose of use, so that geeks and highly experienced people for this job can give their best advices


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> please make a habit of posting budget and purpose of use, so that geeks and highly experienced people for this job can give their best advices



yah, else we wil be forced to recommend almost all Asus mobo starting with 770G, 785G, 790X, 790GX & 790FX chipsets


----------



## rohit2hell (Feb 8, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> please make a habit of posting budget and purpose of use, so that geeks and highly experienced people for this job can give their best advices



well i cn spnd around 10-14K on mothrbord
cn u gve me some names between this limit best for phenomII 965BE


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2010)

MSI 790FX-GD70 Socket AM3 Motherboard around 10K 

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1004/msi_790fx_gd70_fullboard.jpg

Here's a review : *www.legitreviews.com/article/1004/1/


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 9, 2010)

rohit2hell said:


> well i cn spnd around 10-14K on mothrbord
> cn u gve me some names between this limit best for phenomII 965BE



1.Gigabyte  GA-MA790FXT-UD5P-11.8k
2.Gigabyte  GA-790XT-UD4P- 10.7k
3.MSI  790FX-GD70-9.5k

look these, prices from lynx site.


----------



## rohit2hell (Feb 9, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> 1.Gigabyte  GA-MA790FXT-UD5P-11.8k
> 2.Gigabyte  GA-790XT-UD4P- 10.7k
> 3.MSI  790FX-GD70-9.5k
> 
> look these, prices from lynx site.



how is the ASUS M4A78T-E MOTHERBOARD IN COMPARISION 2 ABOVE MENTIONED MOTHERBOARDS....


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 9, 2010)

Palit GTS 250 1GB : Rs.7,200
MSI GTX 260 1GB : Rs.10,600
Corsair VX450W : Rs.3,875
G-Skill 2*2GB 1600MHZ DDR3 CL9 : Rs.7,000


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 9, 2010)

rohit2hell said:


> how is the ASUS M4A78T-E MOTHERBOARD IN COMPARISION 2 ABOVE MENTIONED MOTHERBOARDS....




ok. a good board almost similar features other than this one has onboard gpu,

if you want you can go for it, ram Corsair  CMX4GX3M2A1600C9-8k or
Corsair  TW3X4G-1333C9 4GB Kit-6.5k

and if you want you can add gfx card later or if you have any choice let us know and what is your budget for it,

don't forget to go for good psu.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Corsair VX450W : Rs.3,875



Ah,that is cheap.....


----------



## monkey (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Palit GTS 250 1GB : Rs.7,200
> MSI GTX 260 1GB : Rs.10,600
> Corsair VX450W : Rs.3,875
> G-Skill 2*2GB 1600MHZ DDR3 CL9 : Rs.7,000



Please mention the source alongwith with the quote..



Revolution said:


> Ah,that is cheap.....



Can be. I got 4,075/- (shipped) price so store price should be lower..


----------



## quan chi (Feb 11, 2010)

has the price of ddr3 rams fallen.how much a 4gb ddr3 costs.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 11, 2010)

G-Skill 2*2GB DDR3 1600 MHZ CL9 costs around Rs.6,500 whereas Corsair 2GB 1333MHZ DDR3 costs Rs.2,700.

Prices courtesy Lamington Road, Mumbai.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks for the reply.still i think its a bit costly.but yeah it seems the prices has fallen down a bit.

i think 2x2gb corsair makes more sense. 1333MHZ is almost enough.

ok can you please provide me the latest price of 

core i7 920.(l last heard was 14.5k).though i suspect it is still the same as intel has launched its lower counterparts i5 etc etc.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Its still the same. No change.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Feb 14, 2010)

Bought a brand new Sony Vaio CW26



> *www.sony.co.in/product/vpccw26fg



for Rs. 55,090/- from Mass Computers, Nehru Place, ND.

Config.:-
Core i5 2.4 Ghz/4 GB DDR3/500 GB HDD/512 MB Nvidia GeForce GT 330M/14.1" LCD with LED Backlighting etc. etc.

Quoted MRP was Rs. 57,990/-


----------



## dubey.vibhu (Feb 15, 2010)

Please update on the latest prices(including taxes) for "Compaq Presario CQ60-313AU" with Microsoft OS installed..


----------



## prvprv (Feb 15, 2010)

a_to_z123 said:


> Bought a brand new Sony Vaio CW26
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW nice one
Congrats


----------



## 200mph (Feb 16, 2010)

FSP Blue Storm Pro 350W Power Supply	 2,150.00 
FSP Blue Storm Pro 400W Power Supply	 3,100.00 
FSP Blue Storm Pro 500W Power Supply	 3,500.00 

FSP Saga II 350W Power Supply	 1,450.00 
FSP Saga II 400W Power Supply	 1,990.00 
FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply	 2,500.00 

price sources 

www.mediahome.im


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 19, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Its still the same. No change.



Could you confirm the latest prices of 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 RAM ?
I contacted PRIME ABGB and got a quote of Rs 5700 for Transcend 4GB DDR3 RAM.

Please confirm


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 20, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Could you confirm the latest prices of 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 RAM ?
> I contacted PRIME ABGB and got a quote of Rs 5700 for Transcend 4GB DDR3 RAM.
> 
> Please confirm



I asked PRIME he quoted,
2GB Corsair 1333MHZ DDR3(Single Stick, not available in kit) : Rs.2,750
2*2GB G-SKill 1600MHZ CL9 at Rs.6,600


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Could you confirm the latest prices of 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 RAM ?
> I contacted PRIME ABGB and got a quote of Rs 5700 for Transcend 4GB DDR3 RAM.
> 
> Please confirm



i contacted thunder & he quote me the price as 


> Transcend 2575/- + Taxes
> Zion - 2600/- + Taxes


so, after tax it'll be around 2700 or so & total Rs.5500.


----------



## Karan85 (Feb 27, 2010)

where can i get a quad core i7 in mumbai 
i want it delivered outside mumbai .. any contact details and price ranges ?


----------



## i_am_crack (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey Any one knows dual radiator for my HAF 922, I want it to fix it to TOP and the TOp to the Side Panel.. Please advise..

eBro


----------



## rahul_007 (Feb 27, 2010)

please tell me the latest price of the below config:-

Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. 
MSI 785GN-E65
Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB 
Zebronics Pro 550W 
cm elite 310 
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 
Logitech keyboard + mouse 
APC/mercury UPS 600-650va 

also include the price of ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO....


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2010)

rahul_007 said:


> please tell me the latest price of the below config:-



Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E.  8K
MSI 785GN-E65  4.5K
Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9  2.7K
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB  2.4K
Zebronics Pro 550W  2-2.5K
cm elite 310  1.8K
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor  8.5-9K
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1  1.2K
Logitech keyboard + mouse  0.7K
APC/mercury UPS 600-650va  2.8K

also include the price of ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO....  6K--6.5K


----------



## Revolution (Feb 28, 2010)

Please tell me approximate price of the following if possible!

XFX/Palit 9600GSO 768/384MB DDR3
Samsung Spinpoint F3 (HD103SJ) 1TB HDD

Thanks.....


----------



## official (Feb 28, 2010)

please tell me the price of 
Core i5 750
Gigabyte ga-p55m-ud2
kingston ddr3 ram 2x2 gb 1333mhz
Nvidia Graphics card + smps at 18-19 k inr
Cabinet at 4.5k inr
i am from siliguri west bengal


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Please tell me approximate price of the following if possible!
> 
> XFX/Palit 9600GSO 768/384MB DDR3
> Samsung Spinpoint F3 (HD103SJ) 1TB HDD
> ...



they are both 4.7K ( approx prices taken from Latest Prices Thread ) 



official said:


> please tell me the price of
> i am from siliguri west bengal



Core i5 750 - @ 10K
Gigabyte ga-p55m-ud2  - 7.2K
kingston ddr3 ram 2x2 gb 1333mhz - 2.7-2.9K each

Nvidia Graphics card + smps at 18-19 k inr - GTX 260 ( 10-10.5K - MSi GTX 260 Twin Frozr Edition ) /GTX 275 ( 13-13.5K MSI GTX Twin Frozr Edition ) along corsair VX550W around 5.2-5.5K 

But I recommend you to get HD5850 ( 16K ) along with Corsair VX450W around 20K

Cabinet at 4.5k inr - CM 690


----------



## official (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks i already ordered for i5 and the ram has not yet arrived they are saying that the mobo is unavailable..any other suggestion at 7.5 k?? they are saying that xfx hd5850 will cost around 16.8k+..dunno about the smps but they asked me to come after holi.. any way happy holi guys.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Stick with the suggestions given by topgear i.e. Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2.
Go for a a better SMPS as I think VX450W will not suffice if you plan on getting such a high end graphic card.


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2010)

@ *official* - If you can't find Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 your other alternative should be MSI P55 CD-53 @ 7.5k.

For GFX card as I suggested Corsair VX55W would be more future proof but a vx450W should just run the HD5850 without any issue.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2010)

quan chi said:


> thanks for the reply.still i think its a bit costly.but yeah it seems the prices has fallen down a bit.
> 
> i think 2x2gb corsair makes more sense. 1333MHZ is almost enough.
> 
> ...



core i7 920 is around 14.2k in nehru plc delhi
but the prices tends to fluctuate ,u know

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------




Revolution said:


> Please tell me approximate price of the following if possible!
> 
> XFX/Palit 9600GSO 768/384MB DDR3
> Samsung Spinpoint F3 (HD103SJ) 1TB HDD
> ...



Palit NVIDIA GeForce 9600GSO 384MB Graphics Card – 6,500/-


----------



## Revolution (Mar 3, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> Palit NVIDIA GeForce 9600GSO 384MB Graphics Card – 6,500/-



WTF ?..........


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2010)

Revolution said:


> WTF ?..........



oh sorry
its ~5k ...
anyways whats ur budget?


----------



## Revolution (Mar 3, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> oh sorry
> its ~5k ...
> anyways whats ur budget?


acually my budget was 3k.but unfortunately could not find a single xfx hd4650 512mb or any 9500gt of ddr3 version in whole kolkata.....


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi, 
I am looking for a good motherboard with following features.

* Support for  Phenom II x4 series (overclocking support)
* DDR3 memory 1600/1800 Mhz support for up to 16GB in total.
* Buit in HD Integrated Graphics with HDMI and VGA support.
* min two PCI-Express 2.0 
* Three PCI slots
*  7.1 channel high-definition audio 
* Gigabit LAN
* min 4 SATA 6Gbps 
*min 8 USB 3.0 ports.

my budget is 9k.

and also if VGA is not supportable is there any converter to VGA(my monitor is old one). and what will be the cost of converter?.

please suggest some good Motherboards


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ MSI 790GX-GD65 AM3 around 7K


----------



## pulsar_swift (Mar 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ MSI 790GX-GD65 AM3 around 7K



Wow this board has the OC switch, where we can directly overclock using the OC switch without having to go in to the BIOS.

But it doesn't have USB 3.0.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 4, 2010)

USB 3.0 boards are still a rarity. Wait for sometime if you need SATA 3 & USB 3.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 4, 2010)

a new release from AMD -*www.pcworld.in/product/review/gigabyte-ga-890gpa-ud3h


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 4, 2010)

^Yup, its the 890 chipset which is for hexacore CPU's.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 5, 2010)

and fairly priced, however lacks on board dx11 support.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2010)

Revolution said:


> acually my budget was 3k.but unfortunately could not find a single xfx hd4650 512mb or any 9500gt of ddr3 version in whole kolkata.....


if u can add some more money u can gat a hd5450 for ~3.5k


----------



## Revolution (Mar 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> if u can add some more money u can gat a hd5450 for ~3.5k



I have checked,there is no HD5450 @3.5K.
All HD5450 are 1Gb and they cost 4K+.
There is no 512MB DDR3 version of HD5450 in Kolkata.....
Even I could not found 512MB version and DDR3 version of HD4650 and 9500GT respectively.
Only 1GB and DDR2 version are available in the market.


----------



## Xeno (Mar 7, 2010)

A slight query here since it doesn't warrant a thread.

I currently am running the basic transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz  on my ASUS 785G mobo, now since I plan to upgrade to Win7 64bit soon, ill be needing more RAM . I could sell this transcend stick off at a very reasonable price, so I am thinking of trying something else.

So how good is G.Skill's DDR3 stick compared to Transcend's ? G.Skill runs at 1600 Mhz compared to transcend's 1333, how big a difference would that make when it comes to image processing or slight gaming ? The price difference presently, is significant. If it reallly doesn't matter that much, ill stick to transcend.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 7, 2010)

Coolermaster cm690 transparent at primeabgb is Rs 4500/-
Corsair VX550W is Rs 5100...seems like a big price drop..few months ago,it was at 5800...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2010)

Xeno said:


> A slight query here since it doesn't warrant a thread.
> 
> I currently am running the basic transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz  on my ASUS 785G mobo, now since I plan to upgrade to Win7 64bit soon, ill be needing more RAM . I could sell this transcend stick off at a very reasonable price, so I am thinking of trying something else.
> 
> So how good is G.Skill's DDR3 stick compared to Transcend's ? G.Skill runs at 1600 Mhz compared to transcend's 1333, how big a difference would that make when it comes to image processing or slight gaming ? The price difference presently, is significant. If it reallly doesn't matter that much, ill stick to transcend.



the board wil run the ram at lowered clock speed of 1333Mhz. to get 1600Mhz out of those stick you'll need to OC the proccy. so if u not into OC & all, get 1333Mhz.

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------




Cool G5 said:


> ^Yup, its the 890 chipset which is for hexacore CPU's.



yup. but wil also support any present generation AM3 proccy.



azaad_shri75 said:


> a new release from AMD -*www.pcworld.in/product/review/gigabyte-ga-890gpa-ud3h



a bunch of boards based on AMD 890G & SB850 have came out. though 880G-SB810 & 890FX-SB850 yet to be launched. these boards wil bring sata3 to masses & totally displace the present 7-series chipset. though they are pretty much the same as 7-series + SB7*0. 

just 890G have IGP at 700Mhz & can be OC to 1.2Ghz fairly easily.
DX10.1 support.
IGP named as HD4290.
SB850 gt sata3, 24lanes so Pci2.0 X1 is used.
no native USB3.0 support. woops. NEC chips are still used.



azaad_shri75 said:


> and fairly priced, however lacks on board dx11 support.



if it provides DX11, who wil get the HD5450 & all the sub 5k DX11 graphics cards? majority wil opt for 890G only.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 7, 2010)

^ yo you right, who will buy dx11 cards


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2010)

Revolution said:


> I have checked,there is no HD5450 @3.5K.
> All HD5450 are 1Gb and they cost 4K+.
> There is no 512MB DDR3 version of HD5450 in Kolkata.....
> Even I could not found 512MB version and DDR3 version of HD4650 and 9500GT respectively.
> Only 1GB and DDR2 version are available in the market.


hmm...
anyways whats ur requirement???


----------



## 200mph (Mar 7, 2010)

Transcend 500gb Portable HDD - 4400
Transcend 320gb Portable HDD - 3300

source www.mediahome.in


----------



## Revolution (Mar 8, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> hmm...
> anyways whats ur requirement???



A VFM video card @3K.....


----------



## prvprv (Mar 8, 2010)

Revolution said:


> A VFM video card @3K.....



9500GT 512MB around 2.8k


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2010)

prvprv said:


> 9500GT 512MB around 2.8k



yup. Sparkle 9500GT 512Mb DDR2 wil cost 2.6k. but i have lately heard some issues with the fan. it stops spinning after a period of 1yr.


----------



## prvprv (Mar 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yup. Sparkle 9500GT 512Mb DDR2 wil cost 2.6k. but i have lately heard some issues with the fan. it stops spinning after a period of 1yr.



OMG is it true really? coz im going to buy it this week 

btw which one is better ? one with fan or one with only heat sink? (I dont game at all)


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2010)

prvprv said:


> OMG is it true really? coz im going to buy it this week
> 
> btw which one is better ? one with fan or one with only heat sink? (I dont game at all)



well i heard only couple of such case. its was a big issue with 8500GT. not sure 9500GT have carried the same issue. well get the active cooled one. let see if others have heard about any such issue or was it limited to only 8500Gt.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 8, 2010)

Revolution said:


> A VFM video card @3K.....


MSI 4650 ATI Radeon (1GB DDR3) – Rs. 3,450/-
or 9500gt


----------



## Revolution (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies guys.
But sorry none of the card were available.
All fcking hardware vendors were selling only 1GB version of these cards and they were over priced.....
Like yesterday Sparkle 9500GT 1GB(no 512Mb was available) DDR2 was @3.3K+ and MSI HD4650 1GB was @3.8K+.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 10, 2010)

No point in getting a 1GB version. It isn't needed for such a low end card.


----------



## JasonPW (Mar 11, 2010)

Am selling a couple Sapphire Radeon HD4870x2 2gb DDR5 cards on amazon if anyone's interested.

*www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EC02...ils?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1268008347&sr=1-1&seller=


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 11, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yup. but wil also support any present generation AM3 proccy.



Yes, it will.


----------



## kanofine (Mar 11, 2010)

New Product & Price Update By Cooler Master 
GX 650 Watt / 80 Plus / Active PFC / 5 Years Replacement Warranty @ 5900/-
GX 750 Watt / 80 Plus / Active PFC / 5 Years Replacement Warranty @ 7000/-
Battle PAD H2 Gaming Surface 260x210x2 mm @ 750/-
Bttle Pad DP Gaming Surface 444 x 355 x 5 mm @ 1700/-
FPS Tactics Gaming Surface 405 x 285 x 5 mm @ 1200/-
Sentinel Advance Gaming Mouse Dual Laser / 5600 DPI Max. / Weight Adjustment System / 6 Chamgeable Colors / 64 KB Internal Memory @ 4900/-


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Thank you all for your replies guys.
> But sorry none of the card were available.
> All fcking hardware vendors were selling only 1GB version of these cards and they were over priced.....
> Like yesterday Sparkle 9500GT 1GB(no 512Mb was available) DDR2 was @3.3K+ and MSI HD4650 1GB was @3.8K+.



last option, call thunder & ask if he got any card in stock or can manage to get u 1.



Cool G5 said:


> No point in getting a 1GB version. It isn't needed for such a low end card.



yah, no use at all. they not got enough fire power to utilize even 512mb well, forget 1Gb. & add to that all are crappy DDR2 version.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 11, 2010)

are new LAN cards made on PCI -Express slots?, as most of the new boards are having only one PCI slot, if at all we want to add some other cards?


----------



## Xeno (Mar 11, 2010)

Hrm ... well there isnt an answer to that frankly, depends on the board ? My ASUS M4A785tD-V EVO has 3 pci slots and one pci-e slot ( and two GPU slots)

the other motherboard Biostar TA785G3 has two Pci and one Pci-e slots. I havent yet come across a motherboard which has only one pci slot.

Pci slots are still plenty useful, esp for stuff like tv tuner cards (internal) or a soundcard.

 Pci-e has far less peripherals made for it (only some top sound cards and Pci-e based SSD) There hasn't been a definitive shift from PCI to Pci-e. :-S its kind of confusing really.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 11, 2010)

^ am going to buy any of these M/Bs - GA X58A - UD3R/UD5, both these have only single pci slot and other boards in similar category also have only one.


----------



## Xeno (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL you're talking about these big ones ! Even that single PCI slot would be useless one there's a GPU in the nearby slots  

*www.behardware.com/medias/photos_news/00/24/IMG0024411.jpg

So if you are going to go quad /tri GPU its pretty much useless to have even a single PCI slot in between. That's why the Pci slots have been sacrificed for GPU slots.

P.s the board length can't be increased to provide more slots as its already full ATX spec board.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 11, 2010)

^ no, would be using only one gpu and I need that pci slot at any cost, do you mean I cannot use it


----------



## Xeno (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh not when you are using just a single GPU, even two might not be a problem, I'm taking about maxing out the no.of GPU's that can be coupled with the board, high end GPU's take up a lot of space.

With a single GPU you can certainly use the PCI slot since it wouldnt block the space physically. These boards are intended for gamers so they put in more than two GPU slots =O, thus reducing the no of PCI slots.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 12, 2010)

ok, using this board for music production workstation(also audio video editing and mixing) and occasional gaming, and my sound card delta 1010lt is pci one, so I need to use that pci slot for it and gpu would be sapphire hd 5850.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 14, 2010)

From lynx-india

Corsair VX450W @Rs.3675/-
Corsair VX550W @Rs.4568/-


----------



## janitha (Mar 14, 2010)

Revolution said:


> From lynx-india
> 
> Corsair VX450W @Rs.3675/-
> Corsair VX550W @Rs.4568/-



But is it with VAT or not?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 14, 2010)

janitha said:


> But is it with VAT or not?



without VAT, insurance and shipping- these extra


----------



## Revolution (Mar 14, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> without VAT, insurance and shipping- these extra


4.1k & 5.8k for 450w 550w respectively at tirupati Kolkata.without vat.....


----------



## 200mph (Mar 15, 2010)

RANTOPAD H1 Silk Centaur Gaming Mouse Pad     450.00 
RANTOPAD H1 Silk Darkwoods Gaming Mouse Pad     450.00 
RANTOPAD H1 Silk Dew Gaming Mouse Pad     450.00 
RANTOPAD H3 Silk Centaur Gaming Mouse Pad     650.00 
RANTOPAD H3 Silk Darkwoods Gaming Mouse Pad     650.00 
RANTOPAD H3 Silk Dew Gaming Mouse Pad     650.00 
RANTOPAD H3 Silk IceBlue Gaming Mouse Pad     650.00 
RANTOPAD H3 Silk Maya Gaming Mouse Pad     650.00 
RANTOPAD H3 Silk Purple Flame Gaming Mouse Pad     650.00 


Soruce www.mediahome.in

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------

RANTOPAD H1 Silk Centaur Gaming Mouse Pad     450.00 
RANTOPAD H1 Silk Darkwoods Gaming Mouse Pad     450.00 
RANTOPAD H1 Silk Dew Gaming Mouse Pad     450.00 
RANTOPAD H3 Silk Centaur Gaming Mouse Pad     650.00 
RANTOPAD H3 Silk Darkwoods Gaming Mouse Pad     650.00 
RANTOPAD H3 Silk Dew Gaming Mouse Pad     650.00 
RANTOPAD H3 Silk IceBlue Gaming Mouse Pad     650.00 
RANTOPAD H3 Silk Maya Gaming Mouse Pad     650.00 
RANTOPAD H3 Silk Purple Flame Gaming Mouse Pad     650.00 


Soruce www.mediahome.in


----------



## kanofine (Mar 15, 2010)

Revolution said:


> 4.1k & 5.8k for 450w 550w respectively at tirupati Kolkata.without vat.....


 
How can it be so costly in Kolkata , in Mumbai VX 450 @ Rs.3400/-


----------



## sikandarsalsa (Mar 15, 2010)

kanofine said:


> How can it be so costly in Kolkata , in Mumbai VX 450 @ Rs.3400/-


 I got my VX 450 from my dealer @ 3500/- . It is imported by Inspan . Is this guy Corsaire disti ?


----------



## Revolution (Mar 15, 2010)

kanofine said:


> How can it be so costly in Kolkata , in Mumbai VX 450 @ Rs.3400/-



Trust me I'm telling the truth.





sikandarsalsa said:


> I got my VX 450 from my dealer @ 3500/- . It is imported by Inspan . Is this guy Corsaire disti ?



Here in Kolkata the from local hardware vendor and local online price both are higher than rest of the country.....


----------



## jainshubhanyu (Mar 27, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Trust me I'm telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Long live the present regime and politics. At least in one aspect the rotting state (due to cadre and politics) is leading - price of computer components. But alas, still that is not the way to lead...  Don't know why the "community" isn't going "cholbe na cholbe na" now... idiots.


----------



## monkey (Mar 27, 2010)

Fermi is out:
Zotac GTX 470: 24.1k
Zotac GTX 480: 31.4k

Source: Erodov


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2010)

monkey said:


> Fermi is out:
> Zotac GTX 470: 24.1k
> Zotac GTX 480: 31.4k
> 
> Source: Erodov



God damn. GTX470 for 24.1k even before its actually touched the retailer self !!! WOW. long live GF100, i mean GTX470. it'll be fun to see HD5870 from Sapphire at 23k kick GTX470 all over the park.

Nvidia fanboy, anyone?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> God damn. GTX470 for 24.1k even before its actually touched the retailer self !!! WOW. long live GF100, i mean GTX470. it'll be fun to see HD5870 from Sapphire at 23k kick GTX470 all over the park.
> 
> Nvidia fanboy, anyone?


yeah me tooo
go reds!!!!!!!!!


----------



## royal (Mar 28, 2010)

jainshubhanyu said:


> Long live the present regime and politics. At least in one aspect the rotting state (due to cadre and politics) is leading - price of computer components. But alas, still that is not the way to lead...  Don't know why the "community" isn't going "cholbe na cholbe na" now... idiots.


 
To import certain items in WB, you need to pay octroi (form 50 or something like that)...probably the reason why components are costlier here  no idea why we are so "special"

I had a harrowing time while trying to ship my Dell 24 inch monitor 2 years back...in fact some eBay sellers directly declare that they are unable to ship to WB


----------



## pulsar_swift (Mar 28, 2010)

OCTROI is there in Maharashtra also. I think its 3%


----------



## Daniyal (Apr 7, 2010)

Guys plz help me out buying a cool handycam within 15k! no hard specs, just want to capture stills also, so plz plz tell me if there iz any!


----------



## ankur_s06 (May 2, 2010)

i want to buy a graphics card under 4k...
my pc configuration is amd athlon x2,msi k9n platinum mobo. ddr2 ram 2 gb..
can i fit a  dx11 card in my pc
give the best possible option from ati and nvidia both.


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2010)

1st of all, change the font size. It looks like you are shouting at the top of your voice.
2ndly, if you have a PCI express X16 slot in your mobo, you can add any kind of PCI Express graphics card on it, no matter whether it is DirectX  11, 12 13, or 20.
At a budget of 4k, it is very difficult yo get a good DirectX 11 card. you have to extend your budget to 1k and go for a HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 card @ 5.1k

within 4k, go for the XFX HD 4670 1 GB DDR3 at 4k. It is a decent graphics card and will play all the games in lower or medium details.
Nvidia is only having single offering: 9600 GT 512 MB DDR3. But its availability is very low.
Now one thing, you did not mention what SMPS you are having. Assuming that you are having some local PSu which comes with the cabinet, I'm suggesting you to upgrade it.


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

any1 have any idea about the prices of phenomII x4 925/940/945?


----------



## janitha (May 2, 2010)

Cilus said:


> At a budget of 4k, it is very difficult yo get a good DirectX 11 card.



DirectX 11 is indeed available for less than 4K. Sapphire  HD 5450 1GB DDR3 PCIE HDMI is available from Prime for Rs.3650/-. It may even be less somewhere else. 
*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?option...shop.browse&amp;category_id=132&amp;Itemid=53


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2010)

Yep, HD5450 should be considered as the only DX11 gfx card under 4K but for gaming it's better to spend 1-1.5K more and get HD 5670 instead.



piyush120290 said:


> any1 have any idea about the prices of phenomII x4 925/940/945?



Answered in here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1232683&postcount=2041


----------



## mack1983 (May 3, 2010)

When i went to buy 2 GB RAM yest. I was shocked that the prices of 2GB DDR2 RAM are now at 2500/- why is this steep increase in the prices.As last year in april i got it for 1100 only.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 3, 2010)

you bought 2GB DDR2 RAM @ 1100 ?  or was it 1GB @ 1100


----------



## janitha (May 3, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> you bought 2GB DDR2 RAM @ 1100 ?  or was it 1GB @ 1100



He said 2GB DDR2 RAM used to be ~Rs.1100/- about one year back and it was true!


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 3, 2010)

wow man 2GB @ Rs1100 is damn cheap, i didn't know about DDR2 ram prices. I moved from DDR to DDR3.


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2010)

topgear said:


> Yep, HD5450 should be considered as the only DX11 gfx card under 4K but for gaming it's better to spend 1-1.5K more and get HD 5670 instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro
but what was Athlon II X2 7750 BE
never heard of that


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> thanks bro
> but what was *Athlon II X2 7750 BE*
> never heard of that



its Athlon X2 7750 BE. original Phenom with 2 cores disabled.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 3, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> thanks bro
> but what was Athlon II X2 7750 BE
> never heard of that




/offtopic - your siggy - "never argue with idiots, they just drag you down to your level and then  beat you with experience..

I think it should be - drag you down to their level..........


----------



## ankur_s06 (May 3, 2010)

thanks cilus 4 yr help about the graphics card.. i wil definetly go 4 d hd5670..
and for d smps  i m having some 450watt smps do i need a upgrade??


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2010)

ankur_s06 said:


> thanks cilus 4 yr help about the graphics card.. i wil definetly go 4 d hd5670..
> and for d smps  i m having some 450watt smps do i need a upgrade??



if using a el chepo SMPS, better change it.


----------



## Revolution (May 4, 2010)

What is the current price of XFX HD4770 and Zotac 9800GTX+ ?
Or any brand.....


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2010)

^^ The first one may be around ~6.3K. Why do you want to get a 9800GTX+ when you can get a palit GTS 250 512 MB around ~6-6.5K

@ *piyush120290* - yep, there is nothing like Athlon II X2 7750 BE ( just a copy and paste mistake  ) instead it should be Athlon X2 7750 BE as pointed by _*Sam.Shab*_ ( thanks ) - anyway, edited and corrected that.

It was and still is AMD's most cheap Black Edition cpu - it was released with great expectations but it's OC potential just stuck at 3.2 GHz and the performance is also mediocre.


----------



## Revolution (May 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> Why do you want to get a 9800GTX+ when you can get a palit GTS 250 512 MB around ~6-6.5K



^^Thanks!
I thought it may be cheaper cos it is an old card.....
Is there any major difference between GTS250 and 9800GTX+ ?
I will be buy a 22" 1080p monitor.
So,do I need 1GB or 512MB ?


----------



## Jripper (May 4, 2010)

ANy price drops for the 5770 yet??


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ The first one may be around ~6.3K. Why do you want to get a 9800GTX+ when you can get a palit GTS 250 512 MB around ~6-6.5K
> 
> @ *piyush120290* - yep, there is nothing like Athlon II X2 7750 BE ( just a copy and paste mistake  ) instead it should be Athlon X2 7750 BE as pointed by _*Sam.Shab*_ ( thanks ) - anyway, edited and corrected that.
> 
> It was and still is AMD's most cheap Black Edition cpu - it was released with great expectations but it's OC potential just stuck at 3.2 GHz and the performance is also mediocre.



i think desi bond won it. 

it delivered what it cost. a cheap BE, so a cheap OC.



Revolution said:


> ^^Thanks!
> I thought it may be cheaper cos it is an old card.....
> Is there any major difference between GTS250 and 9800GTX+ ?
> I will be buy a 22" 1080p monitor.
> So,do I need 1GB or 512MB ?



don't get the old 9800GTX+. it may turn bad like your last card, 9600GT. stay away from old stock.



Jripper said:


> ANy price drops for the 5770 yet??



why will AMD cut into its own profit? to match HD5770, only GTX260 was available. now it slolwy vanishing from market.


----------



## Jripper (May 4, 2010)

Well the May digit issue this month mentions a 5770 for 8800.Thats why I asked.


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Well the May digit issue this month mentions a 5770 for 8800.Thats why I asked.



maybe 512Mb version. they are coming out slowly. though not very popular.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 4, 2010)

Why ? 5770 512MB lacks firepower ?


----------



## Piyush (May 4, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Why ? 5770 512MB lacks firepower ?


5770 got enuf power to use 1gb of memory unlike 5750 and 5670


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> 5770 got enuf power to use 1gb of memory unlike 5750 and 5670



yup. thats what i mean. HD5670 & HD5750 lacks firepower, so 512Mb GDDR5 best suites them. HD5770 & HD5850 got enough muscle utilize 1Gb, so good. HD5870 & HD5970 both can use upto 2Gb GDDR5 memory. about the lower end cards, 512Mb GDDR3 enough for their memory hunger.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2010)

Revolution said:


> ^^Thanks!
> I thought it may be cheaper cos it is an old card.....
> Is there any major difference between GTS250 and 9800GTX+ ?
> I will be buy a 22" 1080p monitor.
> So,do I need 1GB or 512MB ?



GTS 250 consumes a little bit less power compared to 9800GTX+.

GTS 250 1 GB version will be the perfect choice for you if you want to play at 1920*1080 with mid to high settings ... but do keep in mind that you will need to have a good PSU like Gogabyte superb 460 or corsair CX 400 for that.



Sam.Shab said:


> i think desi bond won it.
> 
> it delivered what it cost. a cheap BE, so a cheap OC.



Yep, desibond bought it.

But it performance is mediocre as compared to intel Dual core 5xxx series - Intel dual core 5xxx series and this 7750 BE prices were similar when 7750 BE was first launched.


----------



## Revolution (May 5, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> don't get the old 9800GTX+. it may turn bad like your last card, 9600GT. stay away from old stock.



OK,this time I will be buy new one and no more Palit.
But which brand XFX ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 5, 2010)

Dont go for XFX,as the distributor RASHI peripherals comes in to play if any thing goes wrong.


----------



## Revolution (May 5, 2010)

Then ???..........


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Then ???..........



other good brands... such as  Sapphire,Powercolor,MSI,Gigabyte...in India u will get only this much of card from these brands..but outside india u will get a variety....of options such as HIS,Jetway,Asrock etc.....provided u order them online....


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> other good brands... such as  *Sapphire,Powercolor*,MSI,Gigabyte...in India u will get only this much of card from these brands..but outside india u will get a variety....of options such as HIS,Jetway,Asrock etc.....provided u order them online....



Sapphire & PowerColor are AMD partners. they don't manufacture Nvdia based graphics card. go for MSI. a bit cheaper. 

HIS makes good quality graphics card. and are better choice than most comparators. only issue, HIS not available in India.


----------



## Revolution (May 5, 2010)

I heard that MSI TWIN FORZE GTS250 1GB good one.But don't know the price...


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 5, 2010)

Ignore this message


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2010)

3k extra just in name of DX11? thats ridiculous.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 5, 2010)

Ignore this message


----------



## rjagathe (May 5, 2010)

Give me  a configuration of a basic pc for a professional programmer,which costs below 20k.


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2010)

@ *Revolution* -  Get Twin Frozr or get a GTS 250 manufactured by Zotac


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *Revolution* -  Get Twin Frozr or get a GTS 250 manufactured by Zotac



Actually my budget is low for GPU,max, 6K.
I will buy PSU separately.
Zotac and MSI both got two versions of GTS250 ?
Normal and OC ?
Hope Nvidia will launch their new card soon and price will drop for GTS250.
I'm just sort of money for good PSU.
I will try to buy the GPU at the first week of June.....


----------



## Jripper (May 6, 2010)

Is it just me or have the forum headlines and usernames have all turned grey instead of blue??
:O


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Is it just me or have the forum headlines and usernames have all turned grey instead of blue??
> :O



me2. look like Digit management experimenting with some new themes for TDF


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 6, 2010)

so its a problem with all.........yesterday the pages were not willing to open in ff.............I thought my browser was hijacked........, after disabling neat digit forum plug in , the pages are displaying, however not full screen.........


----------



## Jripper (May 6, 2010)

Well..this looks retarded. 
To put grey text headers on a page which is mostly grey and white is uberly moronic. :\


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2010)

@ *Revolution *- for 6k you can get a Palit GTS 250 512 GDDR3 - Zotac GTS 250512 will cost 7.1K and 1 GB is around 7.6K 

[offtopic]
All the link colors are grayed out - I think they will fix it soon


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Actually my budget is low for GPU,max, 6K.
> I will buy PSU separately.
> Zotac and MSI both got two versions of GTS250 ?
> Normal and OC ?
> ...


u can go for hd 4770 then


----------



## Revolution (May 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> u can go for hd 4770 then


1GB ?
1GB HD 4770 better than 512MB GTS250 ?


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

Revolution said:


> 1GB ?
> 1GB HD 4770 better than 512MB GTS250 ?


not really
check this out,it will help u
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-graphics-card-geforce-gtx-480,2598-6.html


----------



## coderunknown (May 7, 2010)

Revolution said:


> 1GB ?
> 1GB HD 4770 better than 512MB GTS250 ?



GTS250 better than HD4770. moreover as HD4770 been pulled out of production long ago, be prepared pay a healthy premium for it. whats wrong with GTS250? you getting PhysX (useful), CUDA (maybe useless), also maybe better cooler. and pricing is excellent.


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> GTS250 better than HD4770. moreover as HD4770 been pulled out of production long ago, be prepared pay a healthy premium for it. whats wrong with GTS250? you getting PhysX (useful), CUDA (maybe useless), also maybe better cooler. and pricing is excellent.


he has 1k less for gts 250


----------



## coderunknown (May 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> he has 1k less for gts 250



what is the current pricing of HD4770? and its availability status? even if pricing right, availability will be bad. but theory goes, availability is scare so pricing goes up.


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> what is the current pricing of HD4770? and its availability status? even if pricing right, availability will be bad. but theory goes, availability is scare so pricing goes up.


it must be available at SMC international or RR Systems
dont have the idea about pricing but will be less than hd 4850 and gts 250


----------



## coderunknown (May 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> it must be available at SMC international or RR Systems
> dont have the idea about pricing but will be less than hd 4850 and gts 250



Revo from Kolkata. let him decide if he want go online shopping. he may get HD4770 for less than GTS250.


----------



## Revolution (May 8, 2010)

topgear said:


> All the link colors are grayed out - I think they will fix it soon



Yea,I'm facing the same problem too.....

---------- Post added at 05:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 AM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> Revo from Kolkata. let him decide if he want go online shopping. he may get HD4770 for less than GTS250.



Sorry man I never shop online.
I could not spent more than 6K on the video card.....


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2010)

^^ Then get palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 - it would be a great buy


----------



## Revolution (May 8, 2010)

Is there any other brand except Palit at that price  ?


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Is there any other brand except Palit at that price  ?


palit is still haunting u i guess


----------



## TheLetterD (May 8, 2010)

Hey guys...Which is the best netbook i can get for 15K?
Its really urgent....JALDI BATAO!!


----------



## coderunknown (May 8, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> palit is still haunting u i guess



anybody will. if buy a card & can't use it for 1hour.



Revolution said:


> Is there any other brand except Palit at that price  ?



Palit isn't bad. they got good reputation. just check you not getting too old stocks. i feel last piece u got, it was a bit too old. so something screwed up the cooling.



Revolution said:


> Sorry man I never shop online.
> I could not spent more than 6K on the video card.....



try get the card topgear mentioned. else settle for the old DX11 pal, HD5670. you can get close to GTS250's performance by OC the card.


----------



## Jripper (May 8, 2010)

^
BTW what was the deal with his palit card??

Isn't it the one where video went kaput in the 1st 20 mins??
What happened to it in the end?


----------



## hellknight (May 9, 2010)

@Sam.Shab. dude.. CUDA is not useless.. it is awesome.. you can transcode videos via CUDA, crack Wi-Fi passwords via CUDA, crack RAR-passwords via CUDA.. moreover, NVIDIA has released VDPAU for Linux via which users in Linux can decode H.264 via VDPAU.. No other manufacturer has done this on Linux before.. XBMC on Windows uses CUDA to decode HD videos.. trust me, it pains when I see XBMC using 30% CPU instead using my 4870...

Regarding Palit, my friend has a Palit GTS 250 since last 6 months, no probs with that..


----------



## Revolution (May 9, 2010)

Jripper said:


> ^
> BTW what was the deal with his palit card??
> 
> Isn't it the one where video went kaput in the 1st 20 mins??
> What happened to it in the end?



I went for RMA to Tirupati.
They want to show me the bill,take the card from me and tell me to wait.
After 30min they called me and told me that nothing wrong with the card.
I don't know what they have done with the card.
When I told them about high temp. they just ignored me.
Now the working OK except the temp is high 65C-70C.....


----------



## coderunknown (May 9, 2010)

hellknight said:


> @Sam.Shab. dude.. CUDA is not useless.. it is awesome.. you can transcode videos via CUDA, crack Wi-Fi passwords via CUDA, crack RAR-passwords via CUDA.. moreover, NVIDIA has released VDPAU for Linux via which users in Linux can decode H.264 via VDPAU.. No other manufacturer has done this on Linux before.. XBMC on Windows uses CUDA to decode HD videos.. trust me, it pains when I see XBMC using 30% CPU instead using my 4870...
> 
> Regarding Palit, my friend has a Palit GTS 250 since last 6 months, no probs with that..



i know CUDA is useful. however u'll have to look at the user too.


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2010)

I am buying the following things give me the price of each item......
 1) Samsung 2233SW
2) Sapphire ATI HD 5770 1GB
3) Corsair VX450/VX550
4) CM 690 II Plus (Asia-Pacific edition)


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> I am buying the following things give me the price of each item......
> 1) Samsung 2233SW
> 2) Sapphire ATI HD 5770 1GB
> 3) Corsair VX450/VX550
> 4) CM 690 II Plus (Asia-Pacific edition)


) Samsung 2233SW->*9000*
2) Sapphire ATI HD 5770 1GB->*9300*
3) Corsair VX450/VX550->*3700/4600*
4) CM 690 II Plus (Asia-Pacific edition)->*5000/5600(transparent side panel)*


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2010)

@piyush120290 thanks


----------



## ankur_s06 (May 16, 2010)

hey guyz i m having problem wid my graphic card..it shows vertical lines on instaling display drivers followed by complete blackout..it works fine in safe mode or when drivers r uninstalled.
ihv tried older as well as newer drivers..but it isnt working do help me..
thank you


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

^^installed any latest drivers of it?


----------



## ankur_s06 (May 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^installed any latest drivers of it?


i installed those drivers only which vere working before formating my drive..


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

ankur_s06 said:


> hey guyz i m having problem wid my graphic card..it shows vertical lines on instaling display drivers followed by complete blackout..it works fine in safe mode or when drivers r uninstalled.
> ihv tried older as well as newer drivers..but it isnt working do help me..
> thank you



which card? try out the card on friends or relatives PC, but before do check their PSU suffice for the card. else u'll get blamed for blowing their PSU as well as their PC  chances are the card got some problem. maybe heating issue or the connectors got problem. heat looks the culprit.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2010)

ankur_s06 said:


> i installed those drivers only which vere working before formating my drive..


can u post the specifications of ur rig with details and including* PSU?*


----------



## ankur_s06 (May 16, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> which card? try out the card on friends or relatives PC, but before do check their PSU suffice for the card. else u'll get blamed for blowing their PSU as well as their PC  chances are the card got some problem. maybe heating issue or the connectors got problem. heat looks the culprit.


i tried it on other pc but d same problem..the card is not that hot maybe it has already been damaged...


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

ankur_s06 said:


> i tried it on other pc but d same problem..the card is not that hot maybe it has already been damaged...



looks like card got some problem, internally. maybe VRMs blew up or the memory got burnt. cause if the GPU have burnt nothing would have appeared.


----------



## pritampandey (Jun 16, 2010)

hi,

i would like to know where on lamy can u get VIP 400W GOLD psu for Rs.850/-.  I have roamed on lamy and the price ranges from Rs.1200 to Rs. 1500 in different shops.  The digit magazine has shown the said psu for Rs.850 in their reviews for hardware section under 'killer rigs' for the last 4 issues.

I ended up buying the psu for Rs.1150/- recently.  I want to buy one more for my second pc

thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 16, 2010)

pritampandey said:


> hi,
> 
> i would like to know where on lamy can u get VIP 400W GOLD psu for Rs.850/-.  I have roamed on lamy and the price ranges from Rs.1200 to Rs. 1500 in different shops.  The digit magazine has shown the said psu for Rs.850 in their reviews for hardware section under 'killer rigs' for the last 4 issues.
> 
> ...



better try get the FSP Saga II 350W. much better than VIP PSU. also price same.


----------



## arshadmajeed (Jun 17, 2010)

HELp
thread


----------



## Revolution (Jun 17, 2010)

pritampandey said:


> hi,
> 
> i would like to know where on lamy can u get VIP 400W GOLD psu for Rs.850/-.  I have roamed on lamy and the price ranges from Rs.1200 to Rs. 1500 in different shops.  The digit magazine has shown the said psu for Rs.850 in their reviews for hardware section under 'killer rigs' for the last 4 issues.
> 
> ...



All the the price are approximate and wrong in magazine.....


----------



## borax12 (Jun 17, 2010)

hey can somebody quote the prices of these laptops for me-
1.msi ge600
2.msi gx640
3.asus n61j
4.asus g60jx


----------



## salvachn (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi. I am getting a new assembled PC for ~20k. The primary usage will be development and I'll be running Linux most of the time.

The components I've chosen are:

Cooler Master Chassis Elite 33X w/ 400W eXtreme PSU
AMD Phenom II X2 - 550
Gigabyte MA785GMT-USB3 AMD 785G
Transcend DDR3-1333 2GB
SEAGATE 1TB HDD

Is this a good build for my use case? I'll add a graphics card down the lane.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2010)

@salvachn
can you start a new thread with pc build questionnaire template filled(it is given in a sticky thread)


----------



## salvachn (Jul 1, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @salvachn
> can you start a new thread with pc build questionnaire template filled(it is given in a sticky thread)



OK. Sure


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 1, 2010)

This thread's no longer sticky


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 7, 2010)

Can anyone please let me know the price of 128 GB WD SSD drive with SATA3 port and also where I can find it in Kolkata? Thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 10, 2010)

now this thread kicked out of "sticky section". strange.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 10, 2010)

there is latest prices thread na


----------



## Revolution (Jul 10, 2010)

Yep,that's wright...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 10, 2010)

yes. this thread was kind of odd. when you got a thread for pricing. why open up another one.


----------



## srv499 (Jul 11, 2010)

can ne1 tell me the latest price of Logitech MX518 mouse?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 11, 2010)

please move ur post to latest prices thread.


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2010)

@ srv499 - it's around ~1.3k I guess


----------



## ankur_s06 (Oct 2, 2010)

hey can anybody suggest me a mobo. for my am2 processor with ddr2 support for ram..my current mobo gotdamaged so i need a new one.also i have an external graphics solution so onboard graphics are not necessary.i amwilling to shell out not nmore than *3k*.
also tel me are am2 boards compatible with todays am3
thanks


----------



## ankur_s06 (Oct 2, 2010)

hey can anybody suggest me a mobo. for my am2 processor with ddr2 support for ram..my current mobo gotdamaged so i need a new one.also i have an external graphics solution so onboard graphics are not necessary.i amwilling to shell out not nmore than *3k*.
also tel me are am2 boards compatible with todays am3
thanks


----------



## mohiuddin (Oct 2, 2010)

hey!can any one tell me which motherboard will i buy 4 my config.(below) 4 around 9k(must be cross fire supported)?


intel q6600 cpu
gigabyte hd5770 gpu
ddr2 or ddr3 ram
&overclocking friendly


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 2, 2010)

WD 500GB HDD(32Mb Buffer) - Rs.1,750
iBall Rocky Headphone - Rs.350
OCZ 2GB DDR3 RAM - Rs.2,250
Enter Card Reader(Compatible with SDHC memory cards) - Rs.80


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2010)

ankur_s06 said:


> hey can anybody suggest me a mobo. for my am2 processor with ddr2 support for ram..my current mobo gotdamaged so i need a new one.also i have an external graphics solution so onboard graphics are not necessary.i amwilling to shell out not nmore than *3k*.
> also tel me are am2 boards compatible with todays am3
> thanks



get Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2 @ ~2.8k
GA-MA74GM-S2 (rev. 4.3) - GIGABYTE



mohiuddin said:


> hey!can any one tell me which motherboard will i buy 4 my config.(below) 4 around 9k(must be cross fire supported)?
> 
> intel q6600 cpu
> gigabyte hd5770 gpu
> ...



look for mobos based on P45 chipset or x48 chipset - can't tell you about mobo names though.


----------



## Whistler81 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey guys I was looking for the prices of Intel Motherboards that support the new Sandybridge processors. Namely-
1. DQ67SW
2. DQ67OW
3. DP67DE
4. DP67GD

and if possible the other boards form this page.

How much do you think the price of Intel i7 2600K is currently?


----------



## tkin (Jan 10, 2011)

wildr.slimshady said:


> Hey guys I was looking for the prices of Intel Motherboards that support the new Sandybridge processors. Namely-
> 1. DQ67SW
> 2. DQ67OW
> 3. DP67DE
> ...


I guess around 16-17.5k for 2600k at start, maybe by feb price will drop to 15-16k, its not launched yet, so wait another week.

Look at this: Newegg.com - Computer Hardware,CPUs / Processors,Processors - Desktops,LGA 1155

No idea about motherboard as they are not launched yet, but stay away from Intel Motherboard, very cheap build quality, get Gigabyte or MSI motherboards, ASUS is also nice but I've had issues with ASUS and memory compatibility(A bios upgrade fixed it though), in general asus tends to be pricier among these three but build quality is good.

Look at this: Newegg.com - Computer Hardware,Motherboards,Intel Motherboards,LGA 1155


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Feb 22, 2011)

Samsung B2230 - Rs. 7950
Delhi


----------



## a stranger (Mar 13, 2011)

can anybody suggest me a best home coloure and black and white printer with scanner


----------



## tkin (Mar 14, 2011)

a stranger said:


> can anybody suggest me a best home coloure and black and white printer with scanner


If you want vfm go for Epson printers(all in one), HP has issues, cartridge costs a lot, dries out sooner, paper does not get fed properly, too many issues(the website does not have driver for this model, had to get driver for the closest model)


----------



## Revolution (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with tkin.
I have HP AIO. 
Paper does not get fed properly and cartridges r too expensive.
And u can't refill the cartridge too.....


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 14, 2011)

can someone quote me the prices of these phones : 

blahberry 9300 3G 
nokia C6-00/01


----------

